# The Big Time Becky Lynch Megathread



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Shocked that the Irish Fire Cracker that is Becky Lynch hasn't got her own thread yet! She's without a doubt one of the sexiest DIVA's in WWE today and deserves her own wee thread to appreciate the awesomeness that is Becky Lynch:


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm in god damn love.


----------



## Eddie Wild (Sep 15, 2015)

She is the most beautiful woman on planet earth not just wrestling and her attitude is one that no other female can come close too


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sexiest arms in the business.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This thread is a godsend.I am really in to her, including that voice of hers. :banderas


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

A thread I can get behind, finally!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky keeps growing on me, really liking her more and more. We need her in some good solo matches so that she scores some wins. Make Paige the first to get Lynched!


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Everyone talks about Sasha but they forget this girl went toe to toe and did not look out of place and it helps when you're hot as hell


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Smoking hot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Great thread :mckinney


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Did Finn REALLY not get at her when she was thirsting hard for him? :mj2


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

she has a nice face but I'm not a fan of muscular bodies on women. But I probably like her as a total package the most of all the new divas.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The5star_Kid said:


> she has a nice face but I'm not a fan of muscular bodies on women.


Yeah I am not a fan of muscular women either but I think it is not overdone with her and she still has that femininity to her build that makes it look good. Unlike say...Chyna.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Sexiest arms in the business.


And GOAT accent!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

WANT


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Lynch Army arsenal...


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> Did Finn REALLY not get at her when she was thirsting hard for him? :mj2


Yeah as far as I know good guy Finn friend zoned her, he must be mad


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Gorgeous, very talented in the ring, great attitude, very likeable in general. One of the best.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Becky is the best combo of hotness and talent they have, and they still don't know what to do with her. dat creative

They refuse to allow Sasha to wrestle Becky or Charlotte one on one because they know when the fans see that match they'll be no going back to the Bellas.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

jcmmnx said:


> Becky is the best combo of hotness and talent they have, and they still don't know what to do with her. dat creative


She needs to be put into a feud with Paige and beat her clean. Hopefully they do this soon.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Quickly moving up my all-time favorite Divas list.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Becky is super cute, I wish her butt was bigger though, its a bit of a pancake butt, maybe from all the awesome leg drops though


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Drago said:


> And GOAT accent!


Always love the irish accent on a girl



DOlorian said:


> Yeah I am not a fan of muscular women either but I think it is not overdone with her and she still has that femininity to her build that makes it look good. Unlike say...Chyna.


Chyna was a man, don't be fooled by her lies!


----------



## theantichristwwe (Oct 15, 2015)

Becky is better than Charlotte in any possible way..She would be a better Divas champion !


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Hammertron said:


> Becky is super cute, I wish her butt was bigger though, its a bit of a pancake butt, maybe from all the awesome leg drops though


Yea Becky Lynch is hot as hell and if she had even the slightest hint of ass she'd be certified wifey material. I'm not even talking about a donk; just one of those "nice for a white girl" asses like Nikki or Alexa.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

theantichristwwe said:


> Becky is better than Charlotte in any possible way..She would be a better Divas champion !


Agreed and I definitely see Becky winning the belt at some point, but right now I'd rather see her get in some feuds first, this will go along way on helping her really find and flesh out her persona/character. A feud with Paige would be a very good start.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

DOlorian said:


> Agreed and I definitely see Becky winning the belt at some point, but right now I'd rather see her get in some feuds first, this will go along way on helping her really find and flesh out her persona/character. A feud with Paige would be a very good start.


She needs that badass edge back to her character. She plays the pun making smiling character well enough but i just want them to let her cut loose so she can show the stuff that got her over in the first place. She needs to be given more singles matches to really show her skills, and as you say, a feud with Paige would go a long way for her.

Edit: To add, i'm still hoping for Banks v Lynch again on the main roster somewhere down the line, as long as they don't screw the booking up as usual that would be great to see. Especially if it was at Mania. Heck, a triple threat between those two and Charlotte would be awesome too. Fingers crossed.


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

Becky physically is very bland. Looks too generic. Not sexy but not ugly either.

At least she looks like a adult.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

SHIV said:


> This thread is a godsend.I am really in to her, including that voice of hers. :banderas


oh, that accent <3


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

This is my favourite thread of all time. I love her.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gosh... she's beautiful.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Paige is still my favorite.. but by god isn't Becky something else, she makes this girl just... woah... *swoons*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

By far the most beautiful diva, face wise, in WWE. Only Eden and Alexa Bliss really come close.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Sacre bleu :banderas


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

:yes

This is a thread I can enjoy as I love me some Bex.










:faint:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

GetDown said:


>


Oh Becky, if only you and the others were allowed to really show your stuff on the main roster...


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Finn turned that down? That is straight pimp stuff.

Sometimes its not what you hit, but what you do hit.

Imagine the stuff he is hitting


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSnYsJhgMqs

Last 30 seconds or so specifically. I wish she wasn't presented as such a comic relief character to be honest but i can't help but laugh at the jokes she comes out with :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Waiting for that Becky singles match...


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

DOlorian said:


> Waiting for that Becky singles match...


I think she's had 3 matches on the main roster wrestling on her own...

vs Tamina on Raw

vs Brie on Main Event

vs Sasha and Brie on Smackdown.

I think the Smackdown triple threat was the last one she had, and that was before Summerslam, we're now 2 days away from Hell in a Cell.

The hell, WWE?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CraigWL said:


> The hell, WWE?


She is being casted as a sidekick, comic relief character unfortunately.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

WWE has no clue what to do with her. Meanwhile PCB is together again for no reason and Charlotte continues to be pushed while the much better Lynch is an afterthought. 

:fuckthis


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PENTAGON said:


> WWE has no clue what to do with her. Meanwhile PCB is together again for no reason and Charlotte continues to be pushed while the much better Lynch is an afterthought.


I swear Charlotte has to be the most boring diva character I've ever seen. Nothing about her stands out, no personality, no distinguishing quirks or traits just an empty shell. I can't help but tune out during her mic segments and as soon as she has to share the screen with another diva she practically fades into the background.

I think it is safe to say she is retaining at HiaC, but I really hope they give the belt to someone else soon.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

PENTAGON said:


> WWE has no clue what to do with her. Meanwhile PCB is together again for no reason and Charlotte continues to be pushed while the much better Lynch is an afterthought.
> 
> :fuckthis





DOlorian said:


> I swear Charlotte has to be the most boring diva character I've ever seen. Nothing about her stands out, no personality, no distinguishing quirks or traits just an empty shell. I can't help but tune out during her mic segments and as soon as she has to share the screen with another diva she practically fades into the background.
> 
> I think it is safe to say she is retaining at HiaC, but I really hope they give the belt to someone else soon.


I think a lot of people feel that way to be honest. Becky, while not great on the mic, shows a lot of charisma whenever i see her and seems quite versatile when it comes to her character. I'll defend Charlotte to an extent as the WWE have reduced her to being Ric Flair's daughter more or less (she never played off it THIS much in NXT) Heck, if you look at the 3 NXT girls as a whole, we've gone from...

Charlotte: Genetically superior, i'm just better than you
Sasha Banks: The BOSS.
Becky Lynch: A mercenary who only really looks out for herself and will dismantle you in the ring

to

Charlotte: Ric Flair's daughter
Sasha Banks: Heavily toned down character, potential generic smiling babyface if they do turn her
Becky Lynch: Wise cracking smiling sidekick.

But i digress. Charlotte is quite bland, don't get me wrong, she's good in the ring, and i don't think she can go all out when in there with the Bellas, but it makes my blood boil that she's in the spotlight being boring as anything while a much more interesting and (in my opinion) more-talented-in-the-ring Becky is playing cheerleader to her.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Totally dig Becky.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm really saddened at how they gave a major downgrade to Becky's character in exchange for a sidekick role, WWE really don't know how to book female characters unless they matter or Vince will just use them as eye candy with little character.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

UntilDawn said:


> I'm really saddened at how they gave a major downgrade to Becky's character in exchange for a sidekick role, WWE really don't know how to book female characters unless they matter or Vince will just use them as eye candy with little character.


That move is awesome. They've not only watered down her character but they've watered down her moveset. She never does this hold or the inverted figure 4 among others. I'm sure she used a Michinoku driver on the indies along with a springboard dropkick of sorts, a swinging fisherman's neckbreaker, a guillotine legdrop, a bridging necklock and a leghook german suplex, possibly some other moves too.

Character wise and ring wise she can do a hell of a lot more than she's doing now.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

It's party time, all the time! :strong


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

GetDown said:


> It's party time, all the time! :strong


I feel ill...

The fact that Lynch, Gotch and Strowman were used in that...

:fuckthis


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Guys, Becky's Halloween shoot kada


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

:applause 


I fully endorse this thread roud


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Like she needs that much makeup, WWE.

Anyway, her and Sasha are being utterly wasted on the main roster. Sasha doesn't even appear on RAW, and Becky is the most sidekick of sidekicks. It's embarrassing how the divas division still revolves completely around the Bellas. Meltzer got it right when he said he commended Nikki for having a nice match at HIAC, but that the Bellas simply have to go. You can't make a clean break with the women while still having those two as the stars (as well as the divas name itself and that stupid title belt), they represent a different era and that era has to die for this one to have any success.

It would be like having the Attitude Era in full swing by early 1998, except two thirds of the show is still New Generation cartoon silliness, and the same stars from that era are on top while Austin is in a midcard role.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Becky has been treated the worst. She was still called up way too soon imo, she didn't have that many feuds in NXT compared to the rest of the horsewomen. She's the only one to not win the NXT Women's title, and while it's apparent that the WWE will care about Paige, Charlotte and even Sasha and Bayley to an extent, they've just thrown Becky in with the lot for no reason, except to appease some fans maybe.

If they let her wrestle or show one of the backstage interviews with her and Charlotte on air, she'd easily eclipse Flair's daughter's popularity. Sasha has been given low visibility on the main roster for the same reason- but atleast she wins when she has a match. Becky has to always play FIP to make the hot tag to Charlotte (and this Raw when Becky finally got the hot tag after "We want Becky" chants, she lost clean :mj2)

She's gotten over despite all that and that's a huge credit to her because management hasn't given her anything good to deal with. But I fear for her future. Even if she feuds with Paige or Sasha or Charlotte, it's obvious she's jobbing to every one of them.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

PENTAGON said:


> Becky has been treated the worst. She was still called up way too soon imo, she didn't have that many feuds in NXT compared to the rest of the horsewomen. She's the only one to not win the NXT Women's title, and while it's apparent that the WWE will care about Paige, Charlotte and even Sasha and Bayley to an extent, they've just thrown Becky in with the lot for no reason, except to appease some fans maybe.
> 
> If they let her wrestle or show one of the backstage interviews with her and Charlotte on air, she'd easily eclipse Flair's daughter's popularity. Sasha has been given low visibility on the main roster for the same reason- but atleast she wins when she has a match. Becky has to always play FIP to make the hot tag to Charlotte (and this Raw when Becky finally got the hot tag after "We want Becky" chants, she lost clean :mj2)
> 
> She's gotten over despite all that and that's a huge credit to her because management hasn't given her anything good to deal with. But I fear for her future. Even if she feuds with Paige or Sasha or Charlotte, it's obvious she's jobbing to every one of them.


If we see Paige v Becky on Raw this Monday, you know she's screwed.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seems like Becky is up against Sasha on SmackDown. Don't see her winning this one.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Seems like Becky is up against Sasha on SmackDown. Don't see her winning this one.


Na they'll be keeping Sasha's One-On-One Undefeated streak going. Unless The Bellas actually leave I don't see them doing anything with Becky, they'd aswell just send her back to NXT she's being completely wasted on the Main Roset


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> Did Finn REALLY not get at her when she was thirsting hard for him? :mj2


I can only imagine he's nailing some 12/10 on the reg, that's the only possible explanation.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Na they'll be keeping Sasha's One-On-One Undefeated streak going. Unless The Bellas actually leave I don't see them doing anything with Becky, they'd aswell just send her back to NXT she's being completely wasted on the Main Roset


Yes, I meant that I didn't see Becky winning this one (and she didn't if the spoilers are true). I don't know why they didn't match Becky with Brie or Naomi in order to build her up and let her bag some wins. I understand why they are protecting Sasha.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sending her back to NXT at this point would be deeming her a failure on the main roster when she's the most over she's been since the debut. According to one live report I found of the Main Event match the crowd was hot for both with loud dueling chants of Let's Go Becky and Let's Go Sasha. Protecting Sasha is whatever but it's pretty crappy to do to Becky since she's as much of a total package (if not more tbh, I love Sasha so I'll leave it at that) as Sasha is and deserves better. But here's some pictures to cheer everyone up from the Lass Kicker having to job.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

Becky looked like a Wotsit on Raw.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

I just want to dance the night away with her


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

God Bless This Thread.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> I can only imagine he's nailing some 12/10 on the reg, that's the only possible explanation.


If this was actually true why isn't there any pictures?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

What is Becky's gimmick supposed to be?

Could someone explain.

I just don't get the goggles thing.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I feel like she's a little too orange these days. I don't mean her hair. Only when she's on TV though with bottle of fake tan. 

Outside of TV with her natural skin colour she still looks fine.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Jericho-79 said:


> What is Becky's gimmick supposed to be?
> 
> Could someone explain.
> 
> I just don't get the goggles thing.


She has a steampunk look. That's sort of her thing. 

Admittedly her gimmick isn't too great.



Crasp said:


> I feel like she's a little too orange these days. I don't mean her hair. Only when she's on TV though with bottle of fake tan.
> 
> Outside of TV with her natural skin colour she still looks fine.


Yea, i agree, she's not someone who needs a massive amount of makeup on, just little bits here and there. I remember the RAW when she was on Miz TV with Charlotte and Paige (The first time round) and she was all over the place with the stuff she had on.

Anyway... more of Becky.  (With a bit of Bayley thrown in for good measure)


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Here's a match from Becky's indie days. This was the match that she suffered the serious injury in which put her career on hold for a while.

She's a damn tough girl finishing that match to be honest, her eye was seriously messed up.

On a side note, how god damn obnoxious was she back then? Shows she can play the heel well enough.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

:wall

Going to miss her during her break...


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Underrated. Def in my current top 5 look wise. Up there with Lana,Paige, and my future wife to be Sasha.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I want her to beat the shit out of me and then spit on my face :kobe6


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> I want her to beat the shit out of me and then spit on my face :kobe6


Bruh...

:like


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Good lord Becky. Slay my heart out. :banderas*_


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

https://twitter.com/BeckyLynchWWE/status/668636317488693248


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

I just hate that she's jobbing so much, it's so sad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## VortexKrow (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ALI FRAZIER 1971 (Nov 27, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Is your favorite fucking Diva Becky Lynch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ALI FRAZIER 1971 said:


> Is your favorite fucking Diva Becky Lynch


It shows he has great taste. Becky is great.


----------



## ALI FRAZIER 1971 (Nov 27, 2015)

SHIV said:


> It shows he has great taste. Becky is great.


But I personally think Sasha Banks is fucking better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ALI FRAZIER 1971 said:


> But I personally think Sasha Banks is fucking better.


That's fine. Sasha is awesome.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

couple of oldies.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

So I'm Googling Becky Lynch and stumble upon these raunchy pics and gifs: 




















































































More here: http://imgur.com/a/w5iXm 

& here: http://dirtsheet.org/superstars/r/rebeccaknox/gallery/ring-divas-27684671/01.php

I don't know much about Becky pre-NXT so can anyone confirm or deny this is her? If not she does looks a lot like her, if it is her it may explain her main roster burial.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Man, she's so fucking perfect as a redhead. What a specimen. :sodoneokada:creepytrips


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> I don't know much about Becky pre-NXT so can anyone confirm or deny this is her? If not she does looks a lot like her, if it is her it may explain her main roster burial.


Yes it is her, and I highly doubt a photo shoot she did a few years ago would even register on WWEs radar. 

Becky needs to bring back this hat


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

yeah, she did that for ringdivas.com I think right before she retired. probably needed the money.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I think I'm in love with this thread.
:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

CJ said:


>


Loved Becky's attire last night :zayn3


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

You can see all the fake tan on the palms of her hands, her face, chest and arms were 3 different colours, aside from all that, I'd still give her a baby.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Charlotte could have all the titles in WWE on her and she wouldn't outshine Becky to be honest.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Full match instead of the WWE edit, I missed it on the broadcast but caught Paige saying she enjoys Becky's music aige


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Seriously Becky lay off the bottle tan.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672085551449833472
:rusevyes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Wtf? Really WTF?!?!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

If she's just used as a prop to turn Charlotte heel and Paige face so soon after the Reid Flair promo :fuckthis


Becky is easily the most likeable of the three and would make the best pure babyface. Instead they'll likely turn the Bellas face again fpalm


Anyway, came across this old promo by Becky when she was 19 years old. So adorable with all that Irishness  :banderas


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

God damn, dat lass.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Wtf? Really WTF?!?!


What wrong?


----------



## nike06 (Dec 3, 2015)

tell me???


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Becky on talk is jericho.
http://podcastone.com/pg/jsp/program/episode.jsp?programID=593&pid=570701


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> What wrong?


Absolutely nothing, it just, it surprises me tbh. I have friends that are really huge fans of her since her indie days and they have never talk about a photoshoot like that


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

This band [Abney park] should do Beckys entrance music.
Some of their songs.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLokoA915fg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeEI-hh3MG0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL557wdOvoA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtAAEJSayMI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT0tLBTTD48


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

:yoda


----------



## VortexKrow (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## VortexKrow (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Listening to Talk Is Jericho with Becky and I gotta say she seems waaaaay smarter to the business than any of the others, especially combined with how Paige and Sasha notably lashed out on social media when crowds shat on the Divas Revolution segments, Becky basically tweeted "Well thanks Brooklyn still love ya  ". It's obvious she knows how shitty the booking of all this is and is actually mature enough to handle it. That's going to come in handy down the road.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hurin said:


> Listening to Talk Is Jericho with Becky and I gotta say she seems waaaaay smarter to the business than any of the others, especially combined with how Paige and Sasha notably lashed out on social media when crowds shat on the Divas Revolution segments, Becky basically tweeted "Well thanks Brooklyn still love ya  ". It's obvious she knows how shitty the booking of all this is and is actually mature enough to handle it. That's going to come in handy down the road.


Maybe it is because Becky is 28-29 and Paige and Sasha are 23


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

I am so happy that there are so many more Becky Lynch admirers.

I thought I was amongst the very few.

Best all round talent in the company.

Won't get the biggest push because her accent will hold her back amongst few other minor things.

Can certainly be pushed as no. 3 to Sasha and Paige.

No excuses for that!

I hope she gets the fans behind her, so that the machine can completely get behind her in the future.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Maybe it is because Becky is 28-29 and Paige and Sasha are 23


It's not a valid excuse if Paige has been in the business for nearly 10 years though. All I'm saying is, in the long haul that's what's going to be successful, playing the game rather than being ruled by the moment.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Becky appeared on the live stream of Up Up Down Down before Raw today. https://gaming.youtube.com/watch?v=HwdFVrIlOmM
At about 34:45 in. 

She's really bad at video games :3


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Hurin said:


> Becky appeared on the live stream of Up Up Down Down before Raw today. https://gaming.youtube.com/watch?v=HwdFVrIlOmM
> At about 34:45 in.
> 
> She's really bad at video games :3


I was hoping she might be a gamer but clearly not,  at least she tried though!

She's so adorable though. That German accent of hers is something else. That 'I'll be back' when she left... :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Is that a home-made Finn Balor shirt? That feeling when Becky will never make a home-made shirt with your name on it :mj2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

:Banderas


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674786652297019393

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674789424983638016
:reneelel


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> :Banderas


That stomach! :lenny5


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Merry BeXmas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674786652297019393
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674789424983638016
> :reneelel



:maury :maury :maury


Goddamn I love Becky!!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Slick as a biscuit????


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Not my photoshop but feel free to use elsewhere


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

EDIT: they can have Becky lose as many matches dirty as they want, she'll be more over than Sasha in no time if they keep up this Female New Day *shite*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Becky Lynch to be a Heyman Girl? I'd markout for that.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hurin said:


>


Damn. I wish Becky would stare at me like that :surprise:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

A rushed pre-show match shit all over that title match btw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Can't believe I didn't see this thread the few times I've stopped by the site the past few months. Considering my avatar & sig, how could I not be here?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Randumo24 said:


> Can't believe I didn't see this thread the few times I've stopped by the site the past few months. Considering my avatar & sig, how could I not be here?


And yet you link the gif of a 16 year old girl rather than a Becky gif :aries2


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Some AJ stan now shift to Becky stan :lmao 


On topic I hope she's next challenger. Most sensible choices now since Team BAD were irrelevant and Paige now taking time off.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> And yet you link the gif of a 16 year old girl rather than a Becky gif :aries2


It's called being surprised -_-


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

To be quite honest whether WWE intended it or not, Becky being the only woman in the division that isn't either a cheater or a straight up bitch is perfect if you ask me 








































EDIT: my .gif software has been updated since I made these so higher res versions might be on the way I guess


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

What Becky wants for Christmas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

An old Becky match against Daizee Haze when she was 19 in a 2 out of 3 falls 30mins long, 12 mins wrestling before either touched the ropes even for an Irish whip Becky is the heel, It's a great match


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I really like where they're going with Becky right now.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Merry BeXmas said:


> I really like where they're going with Becky right now.


WWE had to see that Becky carried that segment. Charlotte is so awkward & still bad at anything acting related.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Merry BeXmas said:


> I really like where they're going with Becky right now.


I'd like it better if I didn't have a sinking feeling she's being fed to Charlotte this next PPV.

In happier news: Akira Tozawa, Dragon Gate wrestler, big NXT fan, and Apollo Crews' best friend recently tweeted about listening to Becky's theme as workout music, according to a friend of mine that can actually read Japanese.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Hurin said:


> I'd like it better if I didn't have a sinking feeling she's being fed to Charlotte this next PPV.
> 
> In happier news: Akira Tozawa, Dragon Gate wrestler, big NXT fan, and Apollo Crews' best friend recently tweeted about listening to Becky's theme as workout music, according to a friend of mine that can actually read Japanese.


Yeah. It really feels like they're just biding their time to put Charlotte against Sasha at Wrestlemania. I'd love Sasha to win the title too but i'd hate to see Becky just get thrown to the wayside like she probably will be after the Rumble.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Merry BeXmas said:


> Yeah. It really feels like they're just biding their time to put Charlotte against Sasha at Wrestlemania. I'd love Sasha to win the title too but i'd hate to see Becky just get thrown to the wayside like she probably will be after the Rumble.


I wouldn't say things are that dire just yet. We can't really say if this is even a push for Becky at the Rumble or not yet really, and the focus they've been putting on her, bordering on equal or more than Charlotte lately, has me wondering. She's getting good reactions compared to most Divas when they let her wrestle, and she's still above most of the division in the pecking order, especially now that Sasha has been demoted to a heel that can't win cleanly. Even a loss to Charlotte isn't the end considering how much she would outclass Charlotte (and Paige by extension) if they give her a PPV match to carry her in. (I like both of them but come on, in ring it's not even close).















































The thing to keep in mind is that WWE is going to want to point to the Divas Revolution as an unequivocal success so all three of the call ups from that are going to be champions and stars of the division at some point. As always, a matter of time. She's got the support to and we all know she's skillful enough to get noticed and get her due.  EDIT: Right after posting this I just read that Sheamus put Becks over in an interview saying he thinks she'll be a future champion. Nice friend to have even if I'm not the biggest fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Hurin said:


> I wouldn't say things are that dire just yet. We can't really say if this is even a push for Becky at the Rumble or not yet really, and the focus they've been putting on her, bordering on equal or more than Charlotte lately, has me wondering. She's getting good reactions compared to most Divas when they let her wrestle, and she's still above most of the division in the pecking order, especially now that Sasha has been demoted to a heel that can't win cleanly. Even a loss to Charlotte isn't the end considering how much she would outclass Charlotte (and Paige by extension) if they give her a PPV match to carry her in. (I like both of them but come on, in ring it's not even close).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope you're right! The three of them each deserve their fair chance in the spotlight. I think it really is just a patience thing. She was never going to be put ahead of Sasha, and definitely not Charlotte, when it came to a pecking order. 

Becky's well respected in the industry, she's worked hard to get where she is and i have no doubt that she'll keep on working hard to get the push that she deserves. She's superb in the ring, people know that, and i think she's came along well in the promo department as well. I think it's great that she has a nice cult following, not quite as much as Sasha but i think she's more popular than Charlotte at this point. She got 'We Want Becky' chants on RAW a while back, can't remember anyone but Sasha ever actually getting those.

I've said it a few times now... I think the vital thing is that those three and Paige have the focus going into the future as i think the 4 are the ones that should take the division forward, obviously due to how good they are, but they all have age on their side too.

I'm sure she'll shine if she's given a title match, and she makes most that she's in the ring with look better anyway so it'll do Charlotte some favours when it comes to her in ring work.

EDIT: Here's some Becky for natural enjoyment.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I think Becky is a future champ with the way they have been building the story. I don't think she will beat Charlotte because I believe Sasha will get that honor. Then Paige will probably beat Sasha who will get beat by Becky.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, this thread woke me up a bit 

She really is quite stunning.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679491896021020676
Even covered in egg nog she's hot :yoda


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## eddie1.tv (Dec 24, 2015)

thnx


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


>


Becky needs to check her bra sizes. :lol


----------



## Raghnall McManus (Nov 14, 2015)

She's super cute :redface
She looked uncomfortable as hell in those lingerie photo shoots, though...


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Merry BeXmas said:


> Becky needs to check her bra sizes. :lol


All that matters for a pic like that is that she looks good, which I think she does.



Raghnall McManus said:


> She's super cute :redface
> She looked uncomfortable as hell in those lingerie photo shoots, though...


I don't think it's her thing, but this was before WWE. I doubt she was going it because it was super fun.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Not related...

But I thought Becky fans may enjoy some groan worthy yet humorous puns. As puns are a "Becky thing"


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Here's to Becky winning the title in 2016.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Becky has AMAZING style. Both look-wise and ring-wise. I have a HUGE soft spot for suplex machines


















:banderas :tucky



Also...










:westbrook2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## VortexKrow (Oct 27, 2015)

CJ said:


>



:trips8


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

What a talent, and so pretty.
But when she got that hair, it she became epic.
:bow
Of course she didn't needed to win the NXT title before... her mere presence says HEADLINER!
If there were a ''divas'' wrestling show...:serious:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Changed my PC wallpaper today :yoda


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Becky was trending on Twitter :drose :becky

Was a solid match too not sure the title match on Smackdown makes much sense though since it's taping I don't see Becky winning I hope this isn't her only shot and she still gets a title shot at the Rumble.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> Becky was trending on Twitter :drose :becky
> 
> Was a solid match too not sure the title match on Smackdown makes much sense though since it's taping I don't see Becky winning I hope this isn't her only shot and she still gets a title shot at the Rumble.


I don't see the match on Smackdown ending definitively. Something happens that stretches the feud out until the Rumble, perhaps interference from Paige and/or Team BAD.

I'm also happy Becky is wearing gear that shows off her awesome stomach. :smile2:


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

San Antonio is hardly known as some smark city and they were going pretty wild for the Lass Kicker last night. Is this booking actually fucking working










(great outing by Charlotte too, they're really smooth together)


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Was a great match on Raw between her and Charlotte. Told a great story and the ring work was smooth as hell.

It's great seeing Becky developing like she is. I've always had belief in her. roud Let's just hope that they don't mistreat her, regardless of the outcome of this feud with Charlotte.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> It's great seeing Becky developing like she is[/B]. I've always had belief in her. roud


Best thing about it, it's a natural and organic development she hasn't been forced or over pushed like the others.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

gsm1988 said:


> I don't see the match on Smackdown ending definitively. Something happens that stretches the feud out until the Rumble, perhaps interference from Paige and/or Team BAD.
> 
> I'm also happy Becky is wearing gear that shows off her awesome stomach. :smile2:


My thoughts exactly. Charlotte to get a cheat win (or Ric Flair assist), or get caught cheating etc, to lead to a match at the Rumble I hope. 

And if I'm WWE, I'd book Charlotte to try to cheat to win at the Rumble, but Becky sees it coming, and ironically _Becky_ ends up cheating to win in response (Eddie style!), giving Charlotte a taste of her own medicen.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

What a QT


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Good match again and soild promo by Becky :becky
Charlotte needs to drop that weak arse spear though
Slightly off-topic I'm liking this new play by play guy


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Stunning!!!!!!


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

thegockster said:


> Stunning!!!!!!


Oh yes :bow


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:datass


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


>


#bayleyclub :bayley


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

CJ said:


>


She's the best!


----------



## Big Doggy Dog (Dec 27, 2014)

So Beatiful.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:neymar


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686038608210452481
:rileylol


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

So according to house show reports, Becky was had one of the best reactions during her match with Charlotte at the show in Montgomery.

I'm definitely happy that fans are now getting behind her as face. She has too much talent and people to be out there with no heat.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686038608210452481
> :rileylol


:Rollins


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686309129657389056roud


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

Gorgeous great personality and an amazing body. What more could you ask for


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I will mark out the day she just finally let's loose and beats the ever living shit out of Charlotte.

Plus, she should have bitch slapped Ric Flair by now.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

I think Paige and Lynch should team up, and be their own little Sorority of Two aka Bad Ass Kickers aka Hardcore Punishment aka Submissions Sorority , who make everyone before them look weak and inferior.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Trublez said:


> I will mark out the day she just finally let's loose and beats the ever living shit out of Charlotte.
> 
> Plus, she should have bitch slapped Ric Flair by now.


That's how they should end it if they plan to have Becky win the title off Charlotte, have her punch/slap Ric before pinning Charlotte/making her tap. 

Of course, they'll probably have her slap Ric and Charlotte will roll her up, to the despair of many a fan.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

jcagnee said:


> :neymar


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

MeanDeanAmbrose said:


> Gorgeous great personality and an amazing body. What more could you ask for


A proper push for her from management. She should be the one with the title coming into WM.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> That's how they should end it if they plan to have Becky win the title off Charlotte, have her punch/slap Ric before pinning Charlotte/making her tap.
> 
> Of course, they'll probably have her slap Ric and Charlotte will roll her up, to the despair of many a fan.


You're probably right Craig but I'm still holding on to that glimmer of hope I have they are actually old school booking this feud with the correct outcome of Becky (the big underdog babyface) coming out of it as Champion.


----------



## cbg42 (Jan 26, 2012)

She looks nice but most of shoots are boring. She wear waay too much clothes. Take some damn clothes off woman..


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*With the way WWE's storylines are structured I know she's not going to win at the Royal Rumble PPV. But I want to believe dammit. :mj2*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *With the way WWE's storylines are structured I know she's not going to win at the Royal Rumble PPV. But I want to believe dammit. :mj2*


I think if Becky wins another free match v Charlotte she won't win the title, if their next encounter is the title match I feel Becky wins.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686737672572895232
:Banderas


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686753697817206785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686764894432157696
:becky + :bayley = :mark:

Although, the irony of this...










:lol

Anyway, i've said this in the main thread already, but more good progression in Becky's storyline with Charlotte this week, and a good solid promo from Becky to boot. Really looking forward to the probable match at the Rumble, praying Becky gets what she deserves, and that's a title win.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Although, the irony of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah this made me laugh when I saw the tweets too :HA


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Another good promo by Becky :becky


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome :becky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Awesome :becky


I've watched that video quite a few times. I think it'd be great if something like that was used as a hype video for Becky at some point. (Preferably removing the Rosebud stuff :cry)


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I've watched that video quite a few times. I think it'd be great if something like that was used as a hype video for Becky at some point. (Preferably removing the Rosebud stuff :cry)


And add a few mins extra at the end when she wins the Diva's title :JLC3


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> And add a few mins extra at the end when she wins the Diva's title :JLC3


:vince7 Please let this actually happen, it's one of the main reasons i'm looking forward to the Rumble PPV this year.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> :vince7 Please let this actually happen, it's one of the main reasons i'm looking forward to the Rumble PPV this year.


I don't think they have much of a choice now, Sasha, Paige and Nikki all out until at least Fastlane/Mania time, there is no other real credible contenders for the title and I don't think this feud can extend to Fastlane without Becky winning the title. I know it's highly likely they screw this up and have Charlotte retains but so far it's been booked a lot better then we expected and it may still have the correct outcome.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

:justsayin


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:bow


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


> :bow


:like

Shower her with titles WWE! :becky


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> Awesome :becky


All those fools who said Bayley vs Banks was better, fuck that.

Those people obviously didn't see Becky and Banks friendship, and Banks finally becoming the BOSS she claimed to be, when she turned on Becky, which was how she became a champion.

So when Becky got that feud, she was so fucking fired up, it was truly amazing. I haven't seen Becky that pumped since facing Charlotte that last time, after lines were drawn.


Becky is the best worker they got. She sells the angles she is given.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

MarkovKane said:


> All those fools who said Bayley vs Banks was better, fuck that.
> 
> Those people obviously didn't see Becky and Banks friendship, and Banks finally becoming the BOSS she claimed to be, when she turned on Becky, which was how she became a champion.
> 
> ...


My take on them was Becky v Sasha was a better feud it was heated and passionate from Becky and it was a damn good match, it was Becky's breakout moment and it deserved a re-match and had they not been called up I feel we would have got one. 

Bayley v Sasha the matches where just fantastic story telling in both and 2 awesome match ups but I found actual feud sub par, now I'm not saying it was bad because Sasha had some great heel moments during the matches but I class that as match story telling and not the actual feud.


----------



## MariaK (Jan 16, 2016)

I want to see Becky as the divas champion.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

MarkovKane said:


> All those fools who said Bayley vs Banks was better, fuck that.
> 
> Those people obviously didn't see Becky and Banks friendship, and Banks finally becoming the BOSS she claimed to be, when she turned on Becky, which was how she became a champion.
> 
> ...





tommo010 said:


> My take on them was Becky v Sasha was a better feud it was heated and passionate from Becky and it was a damn good match, it was Becky's breakout moment and it deserved a re-match and had they not been called up I feel we would have got one.
> 
> Bayley v Sasha the matches where just fantastic story telling in both and 2 awesome match ups but I found actual feud sub par, now I'm not saying it was bad because Sasha had some great heel moments during the matches but I class that as match story telling and not the actual feud.


I think that Sasha vs Becky was probably the better match in terms of a wrestling perspective, bell to bell, it was brilliant. Sasha v Bayley was incredible because of Bayley's development up to that point, and Sasha heeling it up through the match which led to an excellent story being told, Bayley and Sasha's characters clashed so well.

Becky shone so much in her match with Sasha though, the respect she got from the crowd afterwards was unbelievable, and she is indeed one of the best in terms of psychology and storytelling in her own right, and she's got the wrestling ability to boot. She just needed a proper character and she'd be made, we're starting to see that now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

New Becky's attire at tonights house show in Charleston:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That neckbeard is a thing of beauty.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Becky getting that official title match at the Rumble :yoda :becky


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Hurin said:


>


Uhh...excuse me while I go finger myself profusely.

:mark:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

BTW I've readed old RAW thread few days ago and it looks like we have a strong candidate for "Worst Post Of The Year" already:


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

It's just me or her new clothes are lame. Her old one which similar to Edge are better.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Pummy said:


> It's just me or her new clothes are lame. Her old one which similar to Edge are better.


I have no idea what to make of the totem pole/wings jacket but I loved the trenchcoat, it was an extremely distinctive look that frankly the entire division barring maybe Paige (with her leather and studded jackets) lacked.

EDIT: BUT, the ring gear she was wearing under it is probably my favorite set since she changed to this gimmick, I hope it's what she wears on Sunday.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Drago said:


> BTW I've readed old RAW thread few days ago and it looks like we have a strong candidate for "Worst Post Of The Year" already:


:heston



















Don't know how anyone can say this lovely lady looks manly.

Well done again to Becky for stealing the show on RAW by the way. :becky


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*I used to kind of like Becky down in NXT, but was never a huge mark.

It's safe to say that I've become quite the mark now. :becky*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I also admit..Beckys fucking hot as fuck!!! And also she disproves stereotypes about
irish people complexions. And have sickly pale skin [Not healthy paige pale skin]. But sickly pale looking skin.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I also admit..Beckys fucking hot as fuck!!! And also she disproves stereotypes about
> irish people complexions. And have sickly pale skin [Not healthy paige pale skin]. But sickly pale looking skin.


Not sure if this is the complexion you're talking about but










For some reason or other, she's tanned quite a bit since actually appearing on NXT and WWE TV. Maybe it's just an effect of living in Florida at the time, or maybe it was advised to her since the pale skin is a big part of Paige's look, I can see WWE not wanting anyone else to have that look as it makes both of them less distinctive. Just something I found interesting now that you mention it.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Hurin said:


> Not sure if this is the complexion you're talking about but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she used fake tan quite a few times to be honest, she did go over the top with it at some points. She really doesn't need it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

It seems Becky has gotten thicker over time. I have no complaints about this.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*You know if Becky does win the Diva's championship, you know how badly that'll clash with the color scheme of the outfits she wears?
She's wearing Green, and Brownish colors, and with all that Purple, Pink the belt has?
It's kind of a minor thing but I feel like it's going to look silly on her the most.

Someone change this over sized butterfly piercing already. ut*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Drago said:


> BTW I've readed old RAW thread few days ago and it looks like we have a strong candidate for "Worst Post Of The Year" already:


That creepy Paige stan is one of the worst most biased posters I've ever seen on this forum.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hurin said:


> I have no idea what to make of the totem pole/wings jacket but I loved the trenchcoat, it was an extremely distinctive look that frankly the entire division barring maybe Paige (with her leather and studded jackets) lacked.
> 
> EDIT: BUT, the ring gear she was wearing under it is probably my favorite set since she changed to this gimmick, I hope it's what she wears on Sunday.


We need the trenchcoat and top hat back :yoda


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> That creepy Paige stan is one of the worst most biased posters I've ever seen on this forum.


You're damn right , he's basically Stone Hot 2.0.



CJ said:


>


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Drago said:


> You're damn right , he's basically Stone Hot 2.0.



: psychobecky smiley? :lol


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Love Becky, she really should win the title Sunday,


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

If she doesn't win it Sunday, she never will.


----------



## aberroncho (Jan 19, 2016)

I think She deserves the title and keep it till Wrestlemania, they also could somehow arrange a fatal 4 way match between Charlotte, Sasha, Becky and Bailey.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> If she doesn't win it Sunday, she never will.


Not particularly true at all. She can have a title reign down the line. Sasha is most likely winning it from Charlotte at Mania.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

rbhayek said:


> Not particularly true at all. She can have a title reign down the line. Sasha is most likely winning it from Charlotte at Mania.


That would be an incredibly dumb & telegraphed move from WWE. Everyone who has paid attention to Sasha knows that she's much better as a heel than as a face. Especially considering that she's supposed to be out with the MCL injury & not returning until mid February at the earliest, the story would be extremely forced. Not to mention that it could alienate fans, as that's what we have been expecting them to do since the three were called up.

It's clear that Becky has outperformed Sasha on the MR, and the fans are behind her. WWE tends to do stupid things, but they should be smart & put the title on Becky. WWE hasn't put the Divas title on anyone the fans have actually wanted them to since AJ dropped it to Nikki over a year ago. 

I really don't want to see Sasha vs Charlotte at WM. It would be boring & expected. With Reigns, that's how it was. However, they wanted him to be the face of the WWE. So, it's somewhat understandable to go against the grain like they did. This is only about the Divas Title, and going against the grain in this case is stupidity.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...h-her-finisher-fans-lita-being-wwe-agent.html


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I know she's not the only one who does things like this, but she's so god damn lovable, and she really appreciates her fans. :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Drago said:


>





CJ said:


>


Finn LOST!!!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Good guy Finn for not jumping at that when he had the chance. :wall


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Good guy Finn for not jumping at that when he had the chance. :wall


In all fairness to Finn she was a teenager at the time but I'm betting he regrets it now :yoda



Drago said:


>


I'm hoping this a Rumble attire tease and my favorite hat is back :becky


----------



## Threat (Jan 22, 2016)

Becky bama4


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Threat said:


> Becky bama4


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> Chief of the Lynch Mob said:
> 
> 
> > Good guy Finn for not jumping at that when he had the chance.
> ...


Balor is just 6 years older than Becky







so age probably not a problem. Even though she meets him at 15 and he's 21.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

:sodone nothing else to say tbh


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pummy said:


> Balor is just 6 years older than Becky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand that especially when there is 8 year age gap between me and my other half (I'm 39 shes 31) it's little different when it's a 15/16 year old and 21 year old. My point being at the time of her interest she was probably a little too young for his liking


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691036270802378752









Perfect with that YAY sing in the background. :mj5


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Drago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691036270802378752
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should be everyone's reaction when Becky shows up :becky


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> In all fairness to Finn she was a teenager at the time but I'm betting he regrets it now :yoda


Oh, ok makes sense now. But still :mj2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691280682841161729
Come on Becky, you can do it. roud


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

I shouldn't be this nervous goddammit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

She ain't winning. Bookies have Charlotte as massive favourite.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Becky wins the Divas Champion at Royal Rumble, that will be the first good decision from WWE on 2016 so far.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't wait for Becky to finally wins her first Divas Championship at Royal Rumble.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

So Becky was sacrificed for Banks vs. Charlotte. Fuck everything.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Strange decision really. Becky was hugely over in the feud, can wrestle well and can give a decent promo and the storyline was there for a feel good win.

But she never won the NXT women's title either so I'm guessing WWE consider her a safe pair of hands and nothing more.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

She's gonna be the female Ambrose. Almost there but not quite :mj2


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't think Becky's out of the picture just yet. 

1. She lost dirty
2. Sasha beat her down

I smell a three-way.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

She lost dirty three times though, and Sasha didn't beat her down. She kicked her away like a nuisance.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691489857844199424
roud


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

People are reporting she was crying hysterically all the way to the back. It was her first big match and they completely overshadowed her for a cheap pop for Sasha in a smark crowd. They could have waited until raw today for banks and let Becky have her moment. Obviously we will get a triple threat at fast lane and then a fatal 4 way with Paige at mania, but what good does that do for Becky when it's obvious now she's not getting that title. After Sasha wins she will hold the belt for a while and then drop it to Bayley leaving Becky out in the cold losing all of her garnered momentum. No reason they couldn't pass the belt to her last night and then have her drop it to Sasha at mania. While it would only be a month reign at least she would be able to say she was champ. But I called this a month ago when this feud started and everyone was praying the storytelling. We saw the same crap happen to Paige for a whole year, lose by cheating over and over again with the belief that there would be a big payoff after and boom nothing. They rehash this same story of heel cheating the face repeatedly in every one of their story lines and its just lazy booking.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I hope Becky wasn't crying. If she were, I hope it was just for kayfabe reasons. It makes me feel bad if her feelings were genuinely hurt. She's a professional but this is her life's passion and maybe it did hurt her to lose. 

I have to admit that I was surprised by the ease in which Sasha overshadowed Becky and Charlotte. The two had a good match and Sasha just took all the oxygen but that same crowd did show incredible support for Becky. She's become a natural favorite in the past few weeks. I hope that the WWE does still plan on pushing Becky. Charlotte and Sasha need a strong babyface and that's Becky.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm legit disappointed, that she's not winning her first Divas Championship at the Royal Rumble last night.

I know wrestling supposed to be a staged match and it's not a real competition/match.

But man, seeing her disappointed face at the end of the match.
Really giving me a punch to the guts, that really left you a major wound that can't never be healed again.

I really feel bad for her and hope she's not getting distraught for recent failures.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Fuck, if Becky was actually legitimately crying because of this, that's totally messed up. She's experienced in acting so i'm hoping it was just a kayfabe thing, but it'd break my heart if she was that upset by what had happened. She seemed pretty cheerful on Twitter afterwards so i'm hoping it was just her playing her part.

I'd totally understand if she'd be actually upset by it though, Sasha v Charlotte has the potential to be an excellent feud if it's done right but Becky's put years of effort into this, of course this can be said for many wrestlers but Becky has captured the hearts and minds of many a person since her call up, and with her performances over the last month especially. I hope she gets her big moment at some point this year, because there's few that deserve it more than her IMO.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Someone said Becky Lynch is going to say the female Ambrose, I would say she's gonna be the female HBK...

People needs to have patience with her, like it happened with Shawn.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought for a moment, it's not really bad decision from WWE after all for not giving her a chance to shine right now.

The Reason is, The Divas Belt itself.

Seeing her winning the first Divas Championship with a P.O.S belt, really makes all of her effort and sacrifices feels anticlimatic if that ever happened :lol

Hopefully, the belt get a major redesign at the next title changes. So that finally Becky got a belt worthy for her talent and dedication, if she ever get a chance as the challenger for Divas Championship in the near future.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Sad Becky, not only did she lose but she got kicked out of the ring like a piece of trash :mj2

She needs to be careful that she doesn't end up like Natalya, a pretty much perennial babyface who the company values as a decent hand but not someone who will ever be given a serious push. I get the feeling she's maybe too nice for her own good, you need to be a bit of a cunt, a bit selfish and a bit ruthless to really succeed IN THIS BUSINESS :HHH2


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Honestly after watching this http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...nch-crying-royal-rumble-title-match-charlotte

I would assume that she was told she was going to win the title only to have them change their mind the last minute, I hope more is revealed later on... I didn't want to know she was crying after the match.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

That's such a fuck-up man, it really disgusted me if that's was really the case for the reason Becky doing right now.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

etrbaby said:


> Honestly after watching this http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...nch-crying-royal-rumble-title-match-charlotte
> 
> I would assume that she was told she was going to win the title only to have them change their mind the last minute, I hope more is revealed later on... I didn't want to know she was crying after the match.


I assume she knew she wasn't winning for a while, however I wouldn't be surprised if the Sasha thing was last minute and she may have not even known about it. Naomi is now injured so they likely have given up on team bad now so they probably decided to pull the trigger on the Sasha feud earlier than expected as a last minute call. I mean it's great that Becky will be on mania this year with the other three but she still seems like the oddball out. She's the only one who has never won a championship or a big match to date. She was the only one not nominated for diva of the year and now she will get the triple threat at fast lane, take the pin go on to the fatal four way at mania and lose again. Then where does she go from there. She won't be champ for a long time and by the time they are finished with Sasha and bayley it could be too late for Becky to be a credible challenger. We all know how bad everyone is booked outside the title picture


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gutted she didn't win 



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I hope she gets her big moment at some point this year, because there's few that deserve it more than her IMO.


If there's any Diva that deserves to have a big moment, then it's Becky Lynch. She really stepped up in this feud with Charlotte & made a strong case to be the face of the Diva's division. I was really hoping the WWE would do the right thing & put the title on her.

We'll see how the RTWM shapes up, just hope they don't go back to having her as an afterthought. She's too talented to be reduced to a bit part player :becky


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Totally called the three-way. /smug


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Don't see a three-way from that? She was going to tap and Charlotte beat her down, again, after the match.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

In after fuckery:










I am not even mad, WWE gonna WWE. She'll have her moment...

HELL, maybe even in the Temple. :banderas


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

While it wasn't unexpected that they'd give Banks a good showing after the Rumble fuckery, it was odd overall booking on RAW.. Making Banks look strong and then having Charles beast the pair of them didn't do either challenger any favours.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Drago said:


> In after fuckery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah lately I have been thinking about how awesome it could be to have her vs Sexy Star in Lucha Underground. :mark:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Wildcat410 said:


> Yeah lately I have been thinking about how awesome it could be to have her vs Sexy Star in Lucha Underground.


I'd book her mainly against men, but yeah a feud with Sexy Star would be good too!

Edit: also this made my even more sad panda


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691446948159700993


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Drago said:


> I'd book her mainly against men, but yeah a feud with Sexy Star would be good too!
> 
> Edit: also this made my even more sad panda
> 
> ...


Bayley has me all over the place right now, i want her to come up and steal the show but i'm worried that Becky might totally be shut out if Bayley comes up and takes the top babyface role.

I don't know what to think anymore :sasha3

P.S Becky looked extra intense on RAW, she's getting more serious by the day.

At least she didn't lose to Sasha either, although Charlotte coming and throwing them both around wasn't exactly pleasing either.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Why people throwing tantrum over this? She still in title picture. Or you want she wins every match? Keep in mind there still many diva who's more unappreciated than her like Emma and Summer. Chill out lol

BTW glad to see her back with coat. Really dislike butterflies costume.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Technically, she is in the title picture.

But she's not really. Kinda obvious that her role will be to take the pin in a triple threat.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Saying Becky is in the title picture now is like saying Dean Ambrose is in the WHC title picture.
She's not, she's just there to take the fall.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Pummy said:


> Why people throwing tantrum over this? She still in title picture. Or you want she wins every match? Keep in mind there still many diva who's more unappreciated than her like Emma and Summer. Chill out lol


It's frustration more than anything. Becky has thrived with the opportunity that she was given, she shined during her feud with Charlotte, and now it appears that she's going to be the fall girl in the whole story.

She can't win all the time, but it's not totally fair on her to be putting others over when she's proved that she can match and occasionally better the other two.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > Why people throwing tantrum over this? She still in title picture. Or you want she wins every match? Keep in mind there still many diva who's more unappreciated than her like Emma and Summer. Chill out lol
> ...


I understand but at least saying it after those actually happened instead of guessing. Charlotte won't losing title because her reign still not long so of course Becky won't wins. Now if Becky can carry momentum and prove she better than other challenger(Sasha) until Wrestlemania there's chances for her to winning title. WWE change plan sometime if they think it's better idea.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Drago said:


>


:rileyclap


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Drago said:


>


:lel

It really ISN'T over until she wins. :becky


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

etrbaby said:


> Honestly after watching this http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...nch-crying-royal-rumble-title-match-charlotte
> 
> I would assume that she was told she was going to win the title only to have them change their mind the last minute, I hope more is revealed later on... I didn't want to know she was crying after the match.


It's called selling a loss. You might not have seen it because the likes of Reigns or Cena don't do it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Ithil said:


> It's called selling a loss. You might not have seen it because the likes of Reigns or Cena don't do it.


the likes of Reigns and Cena don't lose...


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Drago said:


> In after fuckery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Becky Lynch vs. Pentagon Jr.:trips5


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

etrbaby said:


> the likes of Reigns and Cena don't lose...


Reigns literally just lost the WWE title on Sunday.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Reigns literally just lost the WWE title on Sunday.


And he's 95% guaranteed to regain it at Mania. It's more of a break from being on top than a loss, IMO

Becky doesn't have the obvious support or protection that people like Reigns do. 

I think that Becky probably was just selling the loss, but i wouldn't blame her for being upset at all.


----------



## aberroncho (Jan 19, 2016)

Ithil said:


> It's called selling a loss. You might not have seen it because the likes of Reigns or Cena don't do it.


After viewing this video: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2ue9qi i can´t say if she is a very emotive girl or the best actress in WWE.

BTW the way she stares at Finn... true love.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

aberroncho said:


> After viewing this video: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2ue9qi i can´t say if she is a very emotive girl or the best actress in WWE.
> 
> BTW the way she stares at Finn... true love.


Well she's graduated with a degree in acting from Dublin Institute of Technology. so there's that.

I think Becky really cares a lot for Finn as brother, could be wrong though.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

aberroncho said:


> After viewing this video: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2ue9qi i can´t say if she is a very emotive girl or the best actress in WWE.
> 
> BTW the way she stares at Finn... true love.


She does have an acting degree, but she also seems like a lovely person, so i'd put it down to the latter more than anything

To think that Becky was that close to not being able to get where she is today and to see how happy she is doing what she's doing... Really does tug on the heartstrings.

Amazing that it turned out the way it did for her, anyway.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> And he's 95% guaranteed to regain it at Mania. It's more of a break from being on top than a loss, IMO
> 
> Becky doesn't have the obvious support or protection that people like Reigns do.
> 
> I think that Becky probably was just selling the loss, but i wouldn't blame her for being upset at all.


I'm not sure we're talking about the same thing at all.

I was criticizing how Reigns didn't sell the loss of his title at all. He showed up the next day right as rain, smug and smirking as though he hadn't lost at all, not even looking for revenge or payback.

While Becky only lost a title opportunity, and was devastated.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

:ti @ Becky having love interest with Balor :maury are you guys reading fan fiction too much?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Ithil said:


> I'm not sure we're talking about the same thing at all.
> 
> I was criticizing how Reigns didn't sell the loss of his title at all. He showed up the next day right as rain, smug and smirking as though he hadn't lost at all, not even looking for revenge or payback.
> 
> While Becky only lost a title opportunity, and was devastated.


My apologies, i misconstrued what you meant there. I was putting across the point that out of kayfabe, Becky is likely to be much more emotionally down by her loss than Reigns, due to the fact that Reigns is effectively guaranteed to remain on top of the mountain going forward, while Becky isn't guaranteed a thing, and many of us are sitting here in hope more than anything that she'll get her moment, with Reigns it's a given, so he probably cares a lot less about losing than Becky does.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Pummy said:


> :ti @ Becky having love interest with Balor :maury are you guys reading fan fiction too much?


It's pretty well known that Becky was pretty much totally smitten with Finn at one point but Finn decided to turn her away, in a nice way of course.

It was a long time ago though, Becky wasn't even 18 at the time.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Pun Queen


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> It's pretty well known that Becky was pretty much totally smitten with Finn at one point but Finn decided to turn her away, in a nice way of course.
> 
> It was a long time ago though, Becky wasn't even 18 at the time.


What are you talking about you weirdo?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

JCole said:


> What are you talking about you weirdo?


Apologies if i'm coming across as weird, but i was simply replying to a comment saying that the idea of Becky being interested in Finn was ridiculous.

The very same subject was discussed a few pages back. Just saying.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pummy said:


> :ti @ Becky having love interest with Balor :maury are you guys reading fan fiction too much?


Pretty much well know fact she had a teenage crush on him back when he was training her. :draper2



JCole said:


> What are you talking about you weirdo?


Yeah posting a reply to a question is totally weird kay

You want weird go look at the 4 Paige stalkers in the Paige thread discussing her relationship with Kevin Skaff. inkman


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Pretty much well know fact she had a teenage crush on him back when he was training her. :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the dark parts of WF. It's best not to go there. :rusev


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

If someone posts a product description of a bra that Becky has worn, then this thread will have reached Paige thread levels of fuckery.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Silent Alarm said:


> If someone posts a product description of a bra that Becky has worn, then this thread will have reached Paige thread levels of fuckery.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


>


:wall

I just... can't.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

This thread truly is the gift that keeps on giving. :trips8:trips8:sodone:sodone


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah she cute and hot but I prefer Sasha Banks,Charlotte and of course the most beautiful and hot of them all Paige


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Diavolo said:


> Yeah she cute and hot but I prefer Sasha Banks,Charlotte and of course the most beautiful and hot of them all Paige


I get Sasha and Paige, but... Charlotte?


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Diavolo said:


> Yeah she cute and hot but I prefer Sasha Banks,Charlotte and of course the most beautiful and hot of them all Paige


Then we have a problem.










jk.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I get Sasha and Paige, but... Charlotte?



Charlotte isnt hideous but i wouldnt call her a stunner by any means.
Unlike hotties like Sasha and Becky and the divine goddess of moonlight and divinity that is Paige!!!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn right WWE, damn fucking right. We want her as champion too.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693134940653932544
:bow


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Becky really can rock any getup :zayn3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Today is the day!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Drago said:


> Today is the day!


Only 29. :zayn3

She can still be a mainstay of the division for many years to come if they treat her right.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Drago said:


> Today is the day!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I have no idea to post a Twitter link so you can see the tweet but I just saw Ashley Benson wish Becky a happy birthday on Twitter. I just thought I'd post about it because I've no idea how they even know eachother.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693531544284102656
Edit: It worked for once lol.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Louaja89 said:


> I have no idea to post a Twitter link so you can see the tweet but I just saw Ashley Benson wish Becky a happy birthday on Twitter. I just thought I'd post about it because I've no idea how they even know eachother.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693531544284102656
> Edit: It worked for once lol.


That's pretty cool :benson


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

A little late. Paige singing Happy Birthday to Becky at a Live Event/House Show.
http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2016/1/30/10878210/paige-wwe-fans-sing-happy-birthday-to-becky-lynch


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Champion or not, she's the star of this division.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Becky in SHIMMER 

Paige, Becky Lynch & Saraya









Paige & Becky Lynch


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Xavier, we want more Becky. She's gonna kick your arse.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693952070005714945
:rileylol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Lass Kickers here is the official Entrance Video for Becky Lynch by WWE and it is a real Lass Kicker! :becky*_


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

:trips8


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693952070005714945
> :rileylol


Love her sense of humour :lol


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Becky got a moderate chant tonight, despite WWE didn't give her mic time.

Such a shame, that Team B.A.D segment will be a whole lot better if she given her input on that segment as well.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

kamaro011 said:


> Becky got a moderate chant tonight, despite WWE didn't give her mic time.
> 
> Such a shame, that Team B.A.D segment will be a whole lot better if she given her input on that segment as well.


:nah

That segment was a cringe inducing mess, it would do Becky more harm then good to take part in it.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I wonder if we saw a minor Team BAE reunion here? I actually wouldn't be surprised if see a Team BAE v Team BAD on Smackdown or next week on Raw.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Lol team BAE when they made Becky a Sasha 2.0 such a forgettable run.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pummy said:


> Lol team BAE when they made Becky a Sasha 2.0 such a forgettable run.


Actually teaming with Sasha and the eventual break up feud is what kick started Becky's WWE/NxT career. She always had the talent but with Sasha she was given a platform to build on and even in defeat came out of Takeover Unstoppable as a star.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Reotor said:


> :nah
> 
> That segment was a cringe inducing mess, it would do Becky more harm then good to take part in it.


Well, i think Becky had a talent to turn that segment around to a decent segment atleast.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > Lol team BAE when they made Becky a Sasha 2.0 such a forgettable run.
> ...


It quite okay if Becky not looking identical similar to Sasha and it's not basically BFF knock off. Not to mention it made Becky look much more inferior to Sasha. She also sucks as a heel too. But since it gave Becky a shot and repackaged at unstoppable so I guess it's not bad thing.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I thought the segment on RAW was alright, to be honest, it made sense to me. Becky has already said that she hasn't forgotten anything that Sasha has done to her.

It's clearly a temporary alliance, and it's nice to see Team B.A.E (Good lord that name) back together for a little while at least. They should dispatch Naomi and Tamina with ease, whether it happens next week on RAW, or possibly at Fast Lane (that's a stretch, though)


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Mustn't fart mustn't fart mustn't fart


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I loved that Becky helped out Sasha. Becky's character, even if she was just ambushed by Sasha at the Rumble, wouldn't have let Sasha get beat up without trying to help. 

Becky is my favorite babyface on the roster. I'd love a full fledged Sasha vs. Becky feud post Mania.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

You know, Becky character is kind reminded me about Sting.

She will help any wrestler, regardless if they bad or not just to even the odds.

It's was one of her greatest strength for her babyface character and sadly also her greatest weakness. Because she's getting stabbed and been used by many other just to further their own goals.

Poor Becky.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Actually she reminds me of 2002 Edge.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694382158639710208
:becky


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Drago said:


>


That edit :rileyclap


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

CJ said:


> That edit :rileyclap


Yeah, I was kinda suprised that author didn't put Finley's face there too. :mj2


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Drago said:


> Yeah, I was kinda suprised that author didn't put Finley's face there too. :mj2


Or Ric Flair :mj


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694382158639710208
> :becky


Why is Becky so perfect? :grin2:

I love that response. It makes me genuinely happy that a talented performer is gaining some momentum. It feels good to cheer for someone who makes it so easy. 

I hope the WWE doesn't randomly turn her heel in a few months.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Empress said:


> Why is Becky so perfect? :grin2:
> 
> I love that response. It makes me genuinely happy that a talented performer is gaining some momentum. It feels good to cheer for someone who makes it so easy.
> 
> I hope the WWE doesn't randomly turn her heel in a few months.


Agreed. I think Becky might well be able to pull off a heel run for a while somewhere down the line, it'll inevitably happen at some point, but she should have her first title run before that happens. Her build should result in her finally getting the win on a big stage after coming up short multiple times.

Bryan-esque i feel, but on a smaller scale.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

@Chief of the Lynch Mob 

Was Becky heel in NXT? I'm curious as to how she'd pull it off. The first time I really noticed Becky was during her match with Sasha and Charlotte. She seemed to be face or tweener. 

I feel a Daniel Bryan aura about her as well, a babyface that draws people in. Although, I love that Bryan has an angry heel in him. I hope the same is true for Becky. She could be one of the defining divas of the next 5 years for the WWE if everything aligns. Maybe she'll go heel once Bayley debuts.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Empress said:


> @Chief of the Lynch Mob
> 
> Was Becky heel in NXT? I'm curious as to how she'd pull it off. The first time I really noticed Becky was during her match with Sasha and Charlotte. She seemed to be face or tweener.
> 
> I feel a Daniel Bryan aura about her as well, a babyface that draws people in. Although, I love that Bryan has an angry heel in him. I hope the same is true for Becky. She could be one of the defining divas of the next 5 years for the WWE if everything aligns. Maybe she'll go heel once Bayley debuts.


Becky was heel at one point in NXT. She debuted as a face with a pretty horrific Irish dancing gimmick, gradually turned into more of a rocker-chick kind of person. She wrestled a heel Charlotte a few times, losing pretty much every one, she was Bayley's on screen best friend during this stint. She turned heel after Sasha approached her backstage saying that Becky needed to become relevant. Becky appeared to try and save Bayley from a post match Sasha attack, but instead blindsided Bayley and aligned herself with Sasha, forming Team (Prepare to cringe) B.A.E (Best at Everything)

Becky started to win a lot more matches, before eventually her and Sasha's partnership fell apart (Becky always stated that it was a business partnership and that they weren't friends) just before the fatal 4 way between the 4HW, that's when she emerged as the number one contender to Sasha and had her 'coming out party' at Takeover: Unstoppable which debuted her new look.

The crowds essentially turned her face to be honest. Her heel run wasn't incredible, but she was with Sasha largely as 'that other girl' during the run, so it's a little unfair to judge. She played a pretty good heel in the indies by all accounts.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Based on your post, I notice a theme with Becky. She may have a rough start but eventually gets the audience on her side.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

CJ said:


>


I wonder if ZSJ is hitting that, she talks highly about him every time she can


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

They have been friends for years, They trained in the same gym, Becky was a great heel in the indies, She is a better heel than face


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky's heel run in NXT is very underrated, but personally I became her fan during that period so I guess it worked.
It told a good story about someone who desires to be the best in this business and is willing to go to dark places if it helps achieve that goal.

All this talk made me go rewatch some stuff from NXT and good grief I cant help but notice how better women wrestling is in NXT, I wish all the girls would go back there and be allowed to go all out again.
Women division in NXT is now stacked af but its still not at the level it once was under the 4HW

NXT is where they are allowed to innovate and show case their stuff
EDIT: cant make the youtube work so ill put the link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNnqCryCJKg

You think MR Becky would be allowed to do stuff like that weird inverted samoan drop at the end? hell no:lol

Also I miss the wings :crying: and the abs :wink2:


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Becky was great at playing a smug bitch when she was a heel.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

She is one my favorites right now. Plus that accent, she could read me the phone book and I would be enthralled from beginning to end.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I wonder if ZSJ is hitting that, she talks highly about him every time she can


How old are you?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

kamaro011 said:


> You know, Becky character is kind reminded me about Sting.
> 
> She will help any wrestler, regardless if they bad or not just to even the odds.
> 
> ...





Pummy said:


> Actually she reminds me of 2002 Edge.


People comparing Becky to Edge and Sting, my two all time favorite wrestlers, makes me love her even more.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Becky at the end :ti


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Becky at the end :ti


Ergh, that segment was a little... cringey to watch, at the end, anyway. Why do they have the women descend into acting like catty bitches? It's just... not them.

Still, they did the best they could, and Becky's always entertaining  Seeing Sasha and Becky teaming together again will be great, as well.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Ergh, that segment was a little... cringey to watch, at the end, anyway. Why do they have the women descend into acting like catty bitches? It's just... not them.
> 
> Still, they did the best they could, and Becky's always entertaining  Seeing Sasha and Becky teaming together again will be great, as well.


I like how it's similar to Team BAE run, it's out of necessity rather then being "friends" I know it's probably only gonna last through Fastlane but I wouldn't mind seeing them together a little longer even it's a "mutual respect" thing.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I like how it's similar to Team BAE run, it's out of necessity rather then being "friends" I know it's probably only gonna last through Fastlane but I wouldn't mind seeing them together a little longer even it's a "mutual respect" thing.


Do you think there's an off chance that they might have the tag match at Fast Lane? I can sort of see it happening myself.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Do you think there's an off chance that they might have the tag match at Fast Lane? I can sort of see it happening myself.


Depends what happens on Raw this week knowing WWE they'll throw it away on free TV, but it's very possible they could have 2 diva matches on a PPV like Fastlane would be a big step for the women and with how thin feuds are looking going into the PPV it can happen, I think we may see a match at Fastlane but maybe on the preshow?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Depends what happens on Raw this week knowing WWE they'll throw it away on free TV, but it's very possible they could have 2 diva matches on a PPV like Fastlane would be a big step for the women and with how thin feuds are looking going into the PPV it can happen, I think we may see a match at Fastlane but maybe on the preshow?


Quite possibly.

At least if it's on the pre show then we'll have a pre show match that actually has some relevance to what's going on, unlike Sasha vs Becky at TLC.

I think the card is probably looking something like this...

#1 Contender Triple threat
Kalisto v Del Rio
Owens v Ziggler
Charlotte v Brie
Big Show v Braun Strowman (Possibly a tag match with Ryback and Rowan or Harper involved)
New Day v Usos (really struggling to put together a tag title match there)

Can't see anything else popping up at the moment, so there is definitely room to put this match in.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Quite possibly.
> 
> At least if it's on the pre show then we'll have a pre show match that actually has some relevance to what's going on, unlike Sasha vs Becky at TLC.
> 
> ...


Might get AJ v Jericho 3 too


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Might get AJ v Jericho 3 too


That one slipped my mind to be honest, i'm half expecting for them to build that for Mania, but it wouldn't surprise me if it's at FL.

Still, i think it should be on there somewhere, it could be made into a pretty big deal, considering that Becky and Sasha are both eyeing the title.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Becky Football Helmet :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Seb851 (Feb 3, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> Becky at the end :ti


Love Becky so much. 

:becky


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm really enjoying this thread a lot... Long live the LASS KICKER!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695960740071661568


----------



## cjl182 (Nov 3, 2015)

Finally got to see Becky live at the house show in San Jose tonight! Hightlight of my night. Really hoping she goes over at Mania.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

According to many people, Becky vs Charlotte was the match of the night at the San Jose event, better than most TV matches apparently.

Full credit to both of them, but specifically Becky, of course. :becky


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

cjl182 said:


> Finally got to see Becky live at the house show in San Jose tonight! Hightlight of my night. Really hoping she goes over at Mania.


They'll probably be some kind of 3 on 3 divas match or a title match with lumberjacks to get them all on the show.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696226387514929154
:tripsblessed


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Please Vince and co.

Take note of how well Becky is doing and how much she has progressed, don't kill her off.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Please Vince and co.
> 
> Take note of how well Becky is doing and how much she has progressed, don't kill her off.



I have almost no faith left. This fed is too married to sticking to preformed plans. Even when unexpected gold emerges and gets fans excited for an increasingly rare time. 

It truly no mystery as to why they have bled so many viewers and will likely continue to do so.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Wildcat410 said:


> I have almost no faith left. This fed is too married to sticking to preformed plans. Even when unexpected gold emerges and gets fans excited for an increasingly rare time.
> 
> It truly no mystery as to why they have bled so many viewers and will likely continue to do so.


It's sad, Becky will probably be the fall girl in the feud, Sasha will win her rematch with Charlotte and then Bayley will make it to the main roster, instantly turning Sasha into a full blown heel again, and Becky will be forgotten because Bayley takes the top face role.

While i'm happy for Sasha, and i'd be delighted to see Bayley get called up, it's not fair on Becky at this point considering how well she did in her feud with Charlotte considering she appeared dead and buried when PCB split up. They need to think the whole thing through carefully because Becky's been the first proper face that the division has seen for a long time and has the in ring talent to back it up too. They shouldn't let her go to waste.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

I love Bayley but you all are discounting how much a good look is going to matter on the main roster. Bayley has a much bigger handicap against her in that regard. That's all I'll say about that because I don't like nor want to start shitflinging about appearances, just stating what I think is a fact. Also her getting called up soon is uncertain in my opinion.

And right now Becky has upgraded herself from the Cesaro to the Ambrose position, which isn't ideal but it's not bad at all. She's popular enough that they've clearly paired the person they want to push with her to leech her heat. If she even is the fall person in this feud (very possible), she's much better off than she was before her first feud with Charlotte. Even if she isn't in the immediate plans now, I think it's impossible, in such a small division, that she won't be soon based off how well she knocked it out of the park these past few months.

Rome wasn't built in a day you know.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696866080623464448
:becky


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Do you think there's an off chance that they might have the tag match at Fast Lane? I can sort of see it happening myself.












We wondered and we got it :becky

Actually surprised they are going with 2 Diva matches at a PPV though.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> We wondered and we got it :becky
> 
> Actually surprised they are going with 2 Diva matches at a PPV though.


A rare occasion indeed.

It's a good opportunity to do it though, the Fast Lane card is looking HORRIBLE at this point, and they have managed to run two divas feuds at once, which is an incredible accomplishment for them.

(The secondary feud is much more compelling than the primary one, too)


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Becky used Exploder Suplex! It's super effective!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hurin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696866080623464448


Think I'll pass on that one :lol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Damn it Becky, get a shirt which doesn't suggest domestic abuse so i can buy it please :lol

Anyway, her being pinned by Tamina was... unexpected, but i get it, Team BAD has to look like they're able to compete with Sasha and Becky, and Becky's helpful character came through as usual which was nice.


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

I want Becky Lynch to sit on my face while her hair dangles down her back. Give me a "Hell Yeah!!!" :austin4


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Drago said:


> Becky used Exploder Suplex! It's super effective!


I'm just gonna pretend I didn't hear JBL call that the "Lass Plex" :jbl


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> I'm just gonna pretend I didn't hear JBL call that the "Lass Plex" :jbl


JBL's been on a bit of a roll recently, but that was horrible..
So many better options..
BexPlex?
Lass-erator?
Lynch Lob?

>


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Gainn_Damage said:


> JBL's been on a bit of a roll recently, but that was horrible..
> So many better options..
> BexPlex?
> Lass-erator?
> ...


BexPlex would have been a good option but she/they named her Pump handle Suplex that


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Gainn_Damage said:


> JBL's been on a bit of a roll recently, but that was horrible..
> So many better options..
> BexPlex?
> Lass-erator?
> ...


Bexploder


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> BexPlex would have been a good option but she/they named her Pump handle Suplex that


I think her pumphandle suplex is popularly known as BexPlex, though i'm not sure it's ever been labelled that on television.

That was horrible though, the way he said it too, sounds like one of his quick, randomly thrown in statements like 'BALL GAME'


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/1598193017113888/videos/1655987761334413/


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/1598193017113888/videos/1655987761334413/


Saw this earlier, I found what she said about her entrance and the way she feels that energy fascinating. 

She can really transmit that to us.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/1598193017113888/videos/1655987761334413/


Very nice video. She obviously puts in a lot of effort to her work, and she very clearly knows what she's doing, great to see :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/1598193017113888/videos/1655987761334413/


Fun video. Damn, her accent gets me every time.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky can sure pull off some nifty moves










Too bad not in WWE.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Oh my good lord, Becky. :faint: 



Reotor said:


> Becky can sure pull off some nifty moves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her tiger driver finisher in the indies was brilliant, the fact that she's not been able to use it in the WWE is hella annoying. Plenty of other moves that she used to use but doesn't anymore, too.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Becky's valentines shoot


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

CJ said:


>


Good lord!

She doesn't need Cupid's arrow with me!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Man them thighs in those pants :zayn3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Wonder if she realizes how hot she is.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

According to some people on another board I post on, Becky was in attendance at the latest PWG show "Bowie!", probably to watch Zack Sabre Jr. and the other indie vets that I'm sure she knows. 

Select quotes: 
"My god Becky is unbelievably gorgeous in person" 
"She's 10/10 and the nicest person on Earth. She took pictures and talked with everybody" Sounds about right 

Probably watching from the actual crowd so she's probably front row like they did with Brad Mattox, Dave Meltzer, and other celebs that have shown up so be on the look out :grin2:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hurin said:


> According to some people on another board I post on, Becky was in attendance at the latest PWG show "Bowie!", probably to watch Zack Sabre Jr. and the other indie vets that I'm sure she knows.
> 
> Select quotes:
> *"My god Becky is unbelievably gorgeous in person" *
> ...


I can concur with the bolded part I got a fairly close up look at her in Manchester for Raw, as was Paige whom she was fighting. I'm actually hoping she's on Glasgow house show part of the Mania tour because I'd like to see her again. :yoda


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

John Barrymore once said that the trouble with life is that there are so many beautiful women and so little time. Well actually, the trouble with life is that there are so many of us and only one Becky Lynch.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Took a pic with her last night at pwg. She sat on the stage. Really pretty and cool


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Posing with Nattie, with sneaky Sasha in the back.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Posing with Nattie, with sneaky Sasha in the back.


Sasha with that "soon" face. :mj5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Becky looks so much like an anime character in that photo :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/WhisperedConsciousBudgie.webm

https://www.instagram.com/p/BByC2zFC_a6/


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Drago said:


> John Barrymore once said that the trouble with life is that there are so many beautiful women and so little time. Well actually, the trouble with life is that there are so many of us and only one Becky Lynch.


I can watch this gif for hours :wall


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

CJ said:


> https://zippy.gfycat.com/WhisperedConsciousBudgie.webm
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BByC2zFC_a6/


Her smile at the end :zayn3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

lol


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Sup.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Drago said:


> Sup.


We need more of this Becky


----------



## JONGREY (Feb 16, 2016)

Sexist ginger ever


----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

> https://mega.nz/#F!mcUmBLoY!rDSbFky8GX6w-eLbU1tjGA


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Flik said:


> We need more of this Becky


She need to ditch those corsets already, they are not flattering and I doubt its comfortable to wrestle in them.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

YOOOOOO I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT TO THINK ABOUT THIS

EDIT: apparently it might be a wig? whoops I guess.


----------



## cjl182 (Nov 3, 2015)

That photo took me by surprise as well lol. Becky looks amazing no matter what, but her orange hair really made her stand out in the division. There's speculation that either it's a wig or her hair needs to be bleached as an interim step before dying it orange.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699701469839126528
:grin2:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

cjl182 said:


> That photo took me by surprise as well lol. Becky looks amazing no matter what, but her orange hair really made her stand out in the division. There's speculation that either it's a wig or her hair needs to be bleached as an interim step before dying it orange.


My initial thought was bleaching out for the orange but there is a distinct root colour so I'll go for the wig option either way she pulls off the Blonde :yoda


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

thegockster said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699701469839126528
> :grin2:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699755496681578499
:ti:becky


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

It's a wig, but she's hot no matter the hair color.

:fact


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Is there anyone more attractive than this absolute specimen kada


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*[warning: cuteness overload]*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Drago said:


> *[warning: cuteness overload]*


:zayn3

Renee's face at the start :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> The #community has never been safer. @ronkillings1 and I have it all under control. Nothing to see here folks


:chlol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

CJ said:


> :chlol


I will gladly commit any crime if it gets me arrested by Becky securitybama4


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

A pic I got of her a few months back. She touched my hand before the match too :done


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Drago said:


>


My thoughts...they are not pure.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Looks way better without all the orange tan.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

njcam said:


>


now thats the kind of becky i like


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## DoubleU DoubleU E (Feb 18, 2016)

Imagine how amazing it would be if Becky finally won the title at Mania. Unfortunately, knowing how the Creative Team operates, I don't see it happening. She'll still be in a pointless feud with Naomi and Tamina by then.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Silent Alarm said:


> Looks way better without all the orange tan.


Spot fucking on!



















Oldschool Becky in kimono as a bonus:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


>


I swear she gets prettier with every passing day.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

This slipped my notice at first but my faves tweeting each other always makes me :mark: :mark: :mark:










Also Moose trying to holler at Becky :strong


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Swann & Becky :banderas

By Rob Schamberger


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

god bless this woman


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Get Like Banks said:


> god bless this woman


She makes it look so easy, goddamn


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Good showing from Becky last night. Now for her to go on to Mania and kill it in a triple threat. :becky


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh god I really hope they still go with the 3-way match and not make it Sasha vs Charlotte 1 on 1.. that match happened many times in NXT, and the 3-way is yet to happen.

I'm just worried, I really wana see Becky get her WM moment, and it would be travesty if she just loses the #1 contender's match and doesn't appear on the show..


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

etrbaby said:


> Oh god I really hope they still go with the 3-way match and not make it Sasha vs Charlotte 1 on 1.. that match happened many times in NXT, and the 3-way is yet to happen.
> 
> I'm just worried, I really wana see Becky get her WM moment, and it would be travesty if she just loses the #1 contender's match and doesn't appear on the show..


According to reports, a 3 way is in their plans. That's why they had the double submission at Fast Lane. I hope they don't defer from this plan because it's very much what should happen.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> According to reports, a 3 way is in their plans. That's why they had the double submission at Fast Lane. I hope they don't defer from this plan because it's very much what should happen.


yeah in theory that's what makes sense I hope it happens, I could see these going either 2 ways
The first is the 3-way match, which I love to see happen

The 2nd, but probably a long shot, Becky loses, shakes hand with Sasha, stays in her corner at WM, and possibly do a heel turn on her ( with Bailey coming up reports)..


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> According to reports, a 3 way is in their plans. That's why they had the double submission at Fast Lane. I hope they don't defer from this plan because it's very much what should happen.


Chances are we'll get Sasha or Becky about to win and Charlotte will "interfere" beating up both Becky and Charlotte rendering the match a no contest and then the 3 way will be announced. No 1 contender match is filler for Mania build and to seemingly show Charlotte trying to drive a wedge between Becky and Sasha so they focus on each other and not her.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701997073969893376:becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Drago said:


> Swann & Becky :banderas
> 
> By Rob Schamberger




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702009286642290688


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702009286642290688


Awesome to see that she's getting new merch, though that looks pretty tacky to me


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I need these 8x10s so bad


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702009286642290688


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

The logical conclusion to this should really be Becky winning the title at Wrestlemania. I know they're pushing for Sasha but Becky's been involved in this storyline ever since PCB times. She's the true babyface here. Sasha's abrupt departure and feud with Team BAD doesn't really gain her too much babyface sympathy.

The Divas title has been held by Nikki (heel, longest reign) and then Charlotte (heel again). Time for the true babyface to win the gold. 

Sadly, she's most likely the one getting pinned or submitted :mj2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

PENTAGON said:


> The Divas title has been held by Nikki (heel, longest reign) and then Charlotte (heel again). Time for the true babyface to win the gold.
> 
> Sadly, she's most likely the one getting pinned or submitted :mj2


If they had any sense they'd put the title on Becky at Mania. But as you said, she'll most likely be the one eating the pin


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm pretty confident Charlotte is going to tap or eat the pin at Mania.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

PENTAGON said:


> The Divas title has been held by Nikki (heel, longest reign) and then Charlotte (heel again). Time for the true babyface to win the gold.


It's not been held by a true baby face since Paige's first run in 2014 as AJ was always a grey kind of character in my eyes, her character never really looked or did those clear cut baby face tropes and always seemed selfish about her entitlement to the title.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Just found this gem


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I think Charlotte should be the one taking the fall at Mania.

It at the very least leads itself to a bigger pop when the match is finished. There will be a section who want Sasha to win, and a section who want Becky to win. Charlotte might have her fans, but i think there will be very few in number. Seeing Charlotte go full arrogant heel mode in the lead up to it and then get her comeuppance would be a good moment in itself, whether Sasha or Becky picked up the win.

I do fear that Becky will be taking the L though, sadly.

Keeping my fingers crossed that she'll get the win, though i think it will be Sasha.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I quit life


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


>


that little smile and shrug she does at the end is everything.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## cjl182 (Nov 3, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I think Charlotte should be the one taking the fall at Mania.
> 
> It at the very least leads itself to a bigger pop when the match is finished. There will be a section who want Sasha to win, and a section who want Becky to win. Charlotte might have her fans, but i think there will be very few in number. Seeing Charlotte go full arrogant heel mode in the lead up to it and then get her comeuppance would be a good moment in itself, whether Sasha or Becky picked up the win.
> 
> ...


I really hope Becky gets her Wrestlemania moment and goes over this year. I can see them going either way though. If Becky wins, she's probably submitting/pinning Charlotte. It gives good closure to their unfinished feud, and it protects Sasha from a clean loss. Becky and Sasha can build towards a 1v1 at SummerSlam. I've never been one to celebrate until the final buzzer sounds, so I hope they're not actually going with a traditional #1 contender route. All 3 deserve to perform on the big stage.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

cjl182 said:


> I really hope Becky gets her Wrestlemania moment and goes over this year. I can see them going either way though. If Becky wins, she's probably submitting/pinning Charlotte. It gives good closure to their unfinished feud, and it protects Sasha from a clean loss. Becky and Sasha can build towards a 1v1 at SummerSlam. I've never been one to celebrate until the final buzzer sounds, so I hope they're not actually going with a traditional #1 contender route. All 3 deserve to perform on the big stage.


I think that, chances are... They'll have their number 1 contender's match on RAW, Sasha will be close to winning, then Charlotte will interfere causing a no contest. They'll have a rematch, Becky will be close to winning, same thing again. Charlotte will brag saying that she'll just have to go one Mania without defending her title, Sasha and Becky will come out to argue, then a triple threat will be set up.

Not sure if it will play out like that, but i can't see their match on the next RAW ending with a clear winner either way.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

It would be stupid of Charlotte to interfere in the match, because it is in her best interest to have a singles match instead of a triple threat match. This leads me to think Becky is quite possibly not going to be part of the title match at Mania


----------



## bretharthitmen (Feb 24, 2016)

cool


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> It would be stupid of Charlotte to interfere in the match, because it is in her best interest to have a singles match instead of a triple threat match. This leads me to think Becky is quite possibly not going to be part of the title match at Mania


Since when did a heel champion think with that kind of logic, it's fairly obvious to see that the 3 girls who came up together and kick started the so called Diva Revolution are feuding over the title come Mania time and Revolution is gonna end with them there really should be no doubt about the match the only contention is who deserves to walk out that match as Champion Sasha for that smarks cheap pop or Becky through her hard work and underdog story line


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> It would be stupid of Charlotte to interfere in the match, because it is in her best interest to have a singles match instead of a triple threat match. This leads me to think Becky is quite possibly not going to be part of the title match at Mania





tommo010 said:


> Since when did a heel champion think with that kind of logic, it's fairly obvious to see that the 3 girls who came up together and kick started the so called Diva Revolution are feuding over the title come Mania time and Revolution is gonna end with them there really should be no doubt about the match the only contention is who deserves to walk out that match as Champion Sasha for that smarks cheap pop or Becky through her hard work and underdog story line


I think Charlotte will more likely go down the line of thinking of 'If i prevent the match from having a winner, then that means i won't have to defend my title, because there won't be a number one contender'. The triple threat probably won't be her choice.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Since when did a heel champion think with that kind of logic, it's fairly obvious to see that the 3 girls who came up together and kick started the so called Diva Revolution are feuding over the title come Mania time and Revolution is gonna end with them there really should be no doubt about the match the only contention is who deserves to walk out that match as Champion Sasha for that smarks cheap pop or Becky through her hard work and underdog story line


Heel champions more often than not get pissed when they learn they will be in triple threats or fatal 4 ways. Not saying that I want it to be a singles match... It only makes sense for it to be Becky vs Sasha vs Charlotte. 

And yep, Becky should definitely win the triple threat. She has a lot of momentum right now and it would be the perfect coronation. Sasha would be the next in line.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

That god damn smile :banderas


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

J'onn J'onzz said:


>


Oh my god I'm melting.

Speaking of Mania, I do feel like Sasha will leave as champ. There's no way Charlotte is retaining, but I also feel like Becky will be the one taking the loss to set up a feud with Sasha for the title. Even if it does work out that way and I really, really want her to have a huge WM moment, I'm looking forward to a Becky/Sasha feud so much I don't care how it happens.


----------



## Seb851 (Feb 3, 2016)

According to the Observer, Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks is almost certainly the planned Divas title match for WrestleMania 32 ... 

I hope this rumors is false... 

IMO Charlotte vs Sasha = BotchFest ....


----------



## JavALT 117 (Dec 24, 2013)

Becky Lynch is the only diva I really care about now. I know it is random but does anyone know her real height? I know she is billed at 5'6 but I don't know if they lie about divas height like they do with the superstars?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Cuteness overload
(that little "ouch" thing Becky does after the fist bump)


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Seb851 said:


> According to the Observer, Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks is almost certainly the planned Divas title match for WrestleMania 32 ...
> 
> I hope this rumors is false...
> 
> IMO Charlotte vs Sasha = BotchFest ....


Meltzer said just after Fast Lane that the plan was a triple threat.

I'm not even sure they know what they're talking about at this point. Either way, i personally hope it does turn out to be a triple threat. It will lead to the best possible match, and also keeps a much needed pure face character in the picture.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Seb851 said:


> According to the Observer, Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks is almost certainly the planned Divas title match for WrestleMania 32 ...
> 
> I hope this rumors is false...
> 
> IMO Charlotte vs Sasha = BotchFest ....


Meltzer said it's either Charlotte vs Sasha or a Triple Threat, but will not be Charlotte vs Becky. WWE probably haven't even decided which themselves.
I doubt Becky was originally in their plans for WM at all but she's too noticeable to ignore now, she caught on well.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

A pic from Becky's first ever WWE photoshoot


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

She looks better and better with each passing day, unbelievable.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Safe to say i'd definitely go and see this. :becky :ambrose2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703404383841730562
:Rollins


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703404383841730562
> :Rollins


Love her sense of humour :rileyclap


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

She looks so good no matter what hair colour kada

















































Braun Strowman in that last pic though :HA


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

CJ said:


>


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Am I the only one who loves the fact that Becky is basically a WWE version of Chandra Nalaar? /nerd


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Becky Club > Bullett Club

:becky


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703404383841730562
> :Rollins



I'm in love with Bex more and more every day. She's a great sense of humour.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Punkamaniac said:


> I'm in love with Bex more and more every day. She's a great sense of humour.


Her puns are brilliant.

Some people cringe at them but they've got a 'so bad they're good' feel about them.

It is helped by the fact that she's absolutely adorable in general of course.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

But does she know how good she looks? Probably...


----------



## Seb851 (Feb 3, 2016)

Twitter WWE Indian pool:
Who do you think deserves a shot at @mscharlotteWWE's Divas title at #WrestleMania- @SashaBanksWWE or @BeckyLynchWWE

Becky 52%
Sasha 48%


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Drago said:


> Am I the only one who loves the fact that Becky is basically a WWE version of Chandra Nalaar? /nerd


Chandra Nalaar was the influence for the new look IIRC.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Raghnall McManus (Nov 14, 2015)

Becky should be the mascot of cuteness instead of Bayley :becky


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Drago said:


>


:trips8 :sodone :Tripslick


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

:heyman6


----------



## Jake England (Dec 4, 2013)

:trips5 becky is one hot ginger.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

:becky :bayley


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

She's still in the hunt, lads


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## DjJoeGreen (Mar 1, 2016)

She could fart in my cereal toNIGHt.

Spray fart.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

DjJoeGreen said:


> She could fart in my cereal toNIGHt.
> 
> Spray fart.


:Out


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Didn't like that finish ast night at all. The result was right, but that ending was just really really shit.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Crasp said:


> Didn't like that finish ast night at all. The result was right, but that ending was just really really shit.


Its what we expected either a double pin or Charlotte making a no contest I actually like how they did it, if left no doubt both had shoulders down where in the past you though weird looking roll up both pinned where one looks like they had a shoulder up, the Smackdown match has thrown me off though they could have just said triple threat last night and it would have made sense this match on Smackdown seems pointless filler unless this where we get Charlotte interference or they could go double count out this time. 

On a side note while the match was technically a draw does this mean Becky was the first women to pin Sasha on the main roster :becky


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

So it was a draw after all. The dream is alive, guys :rusevyes



tommo010 said:


> On a side note while the match was technically a draw does this mean Becky was the first women to pin Sasha on the main roster :becky


First woman to pin Sasha on the main roster, only person to make her tap in any way during a match on the main roster. The accolades just keep coming :becky


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Its what we expected either a double pin or Charlotte making a no contest I actually like how they did it, if left no doubt both had shoulders down where in the past you though weird looking roll up both pinned where one looks like they had a shoulder up, the Smackdown match has thrown me off though they could have just said triple threat last night and it would have made sense this match on Smackdown seems pointless filler unless this where we get Charlotte interference or they could go double count out this time.
> 
> On a side note while the match was technically a draw does this mean Becky was the first women to pin Sasha on the main roster :becky


Yeah I know it's the result & type of finish that was expected, but it was an awful double pin scenario. The idea that the move they were both layed out by could have taken them both out like that is ridiculous. Especially in Sasha's case. Double pins are totally fine but the way that one was done made it look like either both of them suck, or that the two of them conspired to fix the match.


----------



## cjl182 (Nov 3, 2015)

Just glad that Becky's still in the running. It seems like they're really going the triple threat route, but I never celebrate until something is official. I'm guessing there might be a double count out in the rematch on Smackdown.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Hopefully they will put a better draw scenario at Smackdown.
A double count out cuz the girls are too busy beating the shit out of each other in a huge brawl at ring side not caring about the count is the ideal scenario for me.

And hey, look at the bright side, Mauro is going to call the match! :mark:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> Hopefully they will put a better draw scenario at Smackdown.
> A double count out cuz the girls are too busy beating the shit out of each other in a huge brawl at ring side not caring about the count is the ideal scenario for me.
> 
> And hey, look at the bright side, Mauro is going to call the match! :mark:


As predicted we have the Charlotte interference. 


> * Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch is next. The match starts with both of them looking at the WrestleMania sign. Ric Flair and WWE Divas Champion Charlotte comes out mid-match. Becky breaks a submission by getting to the ropes and Charlotte gets involved. She attacks them both and beats them both down before walking away. No winner is announced


----------



## Seb851 (Feb 3, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> As predicted we have the Charlotte interference.



Thank for spoiler me ...


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> Hard work pays off, dreams come true. Bad times don't last, but bad guys do


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

screencapping her at random times is the best


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

this pic gets me :trips5


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

haribo said:


> this pic gets me :trips5





Drago said:


>


It's surely illegal to be this pretty, right? 

The arms and thighs too... :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The Triple Threat is official Charlotte v Becky v Sasha at Mania, Renee broke the news to Charlotte on Smackdown










I hope they swerve us and put the title on Becky


----------



## cjl182 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank goodness it's finally official! They should get ample time to put on a great match. I wonder if WWE has anything special up their sleeves for their entrances...


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

My body is ready.
:tucky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Triple threat genuinely has the potential to be one of the best matches on the card at this rate :mark:


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

That was great news! I'm happy to see that creative did not live down to expectations, for once.

I hope the WWE realizes this is shaping up as one of the best matches and gives it the card position and time to become something really special. Especially considering how lackluster 'Mania looks to be in general.


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

haribo said:


> this pic gets me :trips5


:krillin:krillin:krillin:sodone


:washed2


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I want Becky to come out on a steampunk motorcycle at 'mania...


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Those thighs.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

So I see Becky is still going dat Seth's route:

- breakout star of the group (Shield/PCB)
- break someone's nose (Cena/Charlotte)

Now, two things left:

- nude pics leak
- left Mania as champion

I am not quite sure which of these will crash WrestlingForum server more.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705939330867597313


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Heavenly :banderas


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

*were doing when they were booked as weak champions*

Whoops wrong thread


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Get Like Banks said:


> Heavenly :banderas


That's so sexy my screen got erect nipples. 

:cenaooh


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706321871248220160


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't find any words

Just.....wow :banderas


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Charlotte's jiggle though.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

I could live in BexPlex City.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh, and more thing. It's nice little Easter egg - if you translate Becky Lynch from English into Spanish you get Rebecca Knox, a name she used on the indies.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I will one day marry this woman. Somehow. Somewhere. :mj2


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

Drago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705939330867597313


I went to see the stars play the habs a few months ago and they played both baron corbin and nakamura's music in between periods.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Drago said:


>


Gotta love them red heads, girls a fricken dime peice.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Drago said:


>


Whoops. Meant to qoute this one.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks like Becky will have her custom gear for WM!










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706508573430431744


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky Lynch has finally evolved into a super saiyan!
That or too much lighting.
I choose to believe its the former.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Reotor said:


> Becky Lynch has finally evolved into a super sayan!
> That or too much lighting.
> I choose to believe its the former.


She's straightfire :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

CJ said:


> She's straightfire :becky


I hope they change the smoke in her entrance to fire to match her straight fire catchphrase.

I want her entrance to look like this


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Drago said:


> Oh, and more thing. It's nice little Easter egg - if you translate Becky Lynch from English into Spanish you get Rebecca Knox, a name she used on the indies.


mind-blown.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

:mj5


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Reotor said:


> I hope they change the smoke in her entrance to fire to match her straight fire catchphrase.
> 
> I want her entrance to look like this


I'm so here for this!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> Look what's #outside ! Made it onto my first truck (with one of my favorite wrestlers) ? #straightfire


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Lookin' truckin' good too.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Get Like Banks said:


>


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't know if it's been discussed already, but here it goes...
http://www.allwrestlingnews.com/wwe-news/becky-lynch-dating/

It looks like Becky is off the Market


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

etrbaby said:


> I don't know if it's been discussed already, but here it goes...
> http://www.allwrestlingnews.com/wwe-news/becky-lynch-dating/
> 
> It looks like Becky is off the Market


No. No...NO! :Vince2 I'm actually surprised it's not Zack Sabre Jr, I always see them in pics or hear they're hanging out.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

At least its not Sheamus


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

Captain Edd said:


> At least its not Sheamus


"Oh, Oi've already hit dat, fella!"


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

etrbaby said:


> I don't know if it's been discussed already, but here it goes...
> http://www.allwrestlingnews.com/wwe-news/becky-lynch-dating/
> 
> It looks like Becky is off the Market


Now, if this was the Paige thread, there'd be 3 or 4 people discussing how to go about splitting Becky and her boyfriend up...


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Now, if this was the Paige thread, there'd be 3 or 4 people discussing how to go about splitting Becky and her boyfriend up...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

:sasha3 :becky


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> :fingerscrossed:


Hope it happens :becky


----------



## Raghnall McManus (Nov 14, 2015)

Get Like Banks said:


> :sasha3 :becky


Why can't they switch wardrobe :hogan


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> :fingerscrossed:


It's beautiful :banderas


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> :fingerscrossed:


My wishes for Becky at WM32
1. Plz have a fiery special entrance
2. Plz have a new ring attire, no corset.
3. Plz have a 5 star match
4. Plz become new Diva's champion

Is this too much to ask for in WM?
unk3


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

good grief kada


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Becky doesn't like beef!!!

http://bruiserminody.tumblr.com/post/113482975845/actyaaasukawa-becky-lynch-doesnt-like-beef


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

:becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Oakesy said:


> :mark: :mark:


One day, it will come...


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Oakesy said:


> :mark: :mark:


5. Plz have JR on commentary for the match

Edit: now I'm just being greedy.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Paige as ref? :mj5


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Drago said:


> Paige as ref? :mj5


Why are they holding hands? why are they still friends? they're supposed to be feuding!!!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Why are they holding hands? why are they still friends? they're supposed to be feuding!!!


This picture is from Atlantic City Live Event. :justsayin


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Drago said:


> Paige as ref? :mj5


They seem to want to keep Paige relevant, but they're running out of ways to do so :lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Drago said:


> This picture is from Atlantic City Live Event. :justsayin


I know, but still....
They better not continue to pull this shit on RAW or I'm gonna need more Hades gifs....


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Honestly I'm okay with the mutual respect act, although I do hope it'll dissolve since we're drawing close to Mania.

Team Bae have insane chemistry together so even if it doesn't make much sense it's entertaining as fuck, meanwhile Charlotte's off in interviews blabbing about how her and Sasha are each other's best opponents :strong


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Hurin said:


> Honestly I'm okay with the mutual respect act, although I do hope it'll dissolve since we're drawing close to Mania.
> 
> Team Bae have insane chemistry together so even if it doesn't make much sense it's entertaining as fuck, meanwhile Charlotte's off in interviews blabbing about how her and Sasha are each other's best opponents :strong


I've never really gotten the huge appeal for Sasha v Charlotte. Sure, they're arguably the two biggest names of the four horsewomen, but Sasha/Becky and Sasha/Bayley had better matches than anything Sasha/Charlotte ever did.

They have good chemistry together but i really don't think they mesh as well as the other two pairings. Sasha and Becky's current pairing works well too because they play off each other very well in their respective heel/face roles. I'd expect it to dissolve within a week or two of Mania, before they go on and deliver a killer match :banderas


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I've never really gotten the huge appeal for Sasha v Charlotte. Sure, they're arguably the two biggest names of the four horsewomen, but Sasha/Becky and Sasha/Bayley had better matches than anything Sasha/Charlotte ever did.
> 
> They have good chemistry together but i really don't think they mesh as well as the other two pairings. Sasha and Becky's current pairing works well too because they play off each other very well in their respective heel/face roles. I'd expect it to dissolve within a week or two of Mania, before they go on and deliver a killer match :banderas


To do it right they should dissolve the friendship after Becky wins the title and Sasha turns on her night after Mania. :becky


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Blonde. Brunette. Orange. I don't care. Her face fits any. :banderas


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky at an art show while WWE Network cameras are around, wonder what's this about.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Becky at an art show while WWE Network cameras are around, wonder what's this about.





> - We noted on Sunday that Becky Lynch was apparently hosting an art show in Mechanicsburg, PA at the Metropolis Collective Art Gallery. She was joined by The Dudley Boyz and Tyler Breeze, and it turns out the group was filming for the second season of "Swerved" for the WWE Network.


Awww shit....:vincecry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Finally a shirt that doesnt make you look like a wife beater.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Reotor said:


> Finally a shirt that doesnt make you look like a wife beater.


You could always cut the sleeves off


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Lucky kid, getting the best man and woman on the main roster in one pic.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

New shirt looks fucking ACE, I think I am going to order it tomorrow.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I demand a 2016 shoot like this :homer


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


>


:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Becky in those jeans..

:zayn3


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Umbreon said:


>


Is there a version of this without the shirts? would make a cool desktop wallpaper.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Is there a version of this without the shirts? would make a cool desktop wallpaper.


Not that I know of.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Drago said:


>


We've got ourselves a flying Becky maggle! :jbl


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> We've got ourselves a flying Becky maggle! :jbl


Éire Lunatic?

:becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Just seen the segment from Smackdown. Becky's mic skills have improved so much :becky


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Just seen the segment from Smackdown. Becky's mic skills have improved so much :becky


that "self entitled ego and dollar store jewellery" line had me on the floor :ti

TBH they really should have saved this kind of segment for that certain someone who is missing from the main roster  :bayley

It would have meant that little bit more with all 4 of them present


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> that "self entitled ego and dollar store jewellery" line had me on the floor :ti
> 
> TBH they really should have saved this kind of segment for that certain someone who is missing from the main roster :bayley
> 
> It would have meant that little bit more with all 4 of them present


That was the same line that got me too. :lmao 

And i agree, it would have been a great segment for a RAW to have the 4 of them involved in at some point down the line, and they might well still do that, but it really won't feel complete until Bayley gets there.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Becky murdered the two of them in that promo honestly. RIP


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

You are going to know me as plain old Becky Lynch, the woman that's ripping off your arm and taking your title.

That was my favorite line

:homer4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That 'dollar store jewelry' line was the highlight of that segment, Becky improved major on the mic and how she was lookin in them jeans tonight :banderas


----------



## DregSkorn (Jan 30, 2011)

just saw the segment with Becky, and she is really improving on the mic and some of her mannerisms and hand gestures reminded me of Roddy Pipers mannerisms during his promos, good stuff from her.


----------



## alexcoati (Mar 15, 2016)

DregSkorn said:


> just saw the segment with Becky, and she is really improving on the mic and some of her mannerisms and hand gestures reminded me of Roddy Pipers mannerisms during his promos, good stuff from her.


She's always been pretty good on the mic IMO, her accent is just a little... Let's say there are prettier ones. :grin2:


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Less corsets, more casual clothing.









:wall


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Becky has always been the best on the mic, She just never had the chance to show what she can do, To many people think of her Irish dancing gimmick or when she was using puns but that was the character they wanted her to be, Now she is just been herself and she put the other 2 to shame and she left the boss speechless, Just another day


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

She looked good in those jeans last night.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Less corsets, more casual clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who thinks she looks... how can I say it? A little masculine? Like a truck driver or something? She still looks nice but I don't know, something doesn't fit


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

That promo on SD though :cenaooh

I knew Bex was always a good promo person but she has proven that she's the best in the division. I love Sasha but she's gotta say a lot more than just "I'm the Boss" every single promo whenever someone insults her. 

















dat sasha booty though :Tripslick


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> That promo on SD though :cenaooh
> 
> I knew Bex was always a good promo person but she has proven that she's the best in the division. I love Sasha but she's gotta say a lot more than just "I'm the Boss" every single promo whenever someone insults her.
> 
> ...


The leggings on Sasha... the jeans on Becky...

I can't handle this. :sodone


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> That promo on SD though :cenaooh
> 
> I knew Bex was always a good promo person but she has proven that she's the best in the division. I love Sasha but she's gotta say a lot more than just "I'm the Boss" every single promo whenever someone insults her.


That's the thing, both Becky and Charlotte had actual character development during their main roster run.
The Becky we see now is not the same Becky that debut on July.
The Charlotte we see is definitely not the same Charlotte from July.
Sasha is exactly the same Sasha we know from July which is quite similar to her NXT boss but watered down a bit, no change, for good or bad.
Not her fault ofc, blame WWE who were too overzealous in keeping her separated from Charlotte.

edit: lol at Charlotte's facial expressions on that segment.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Drago said:


>


Good lawd have mercy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky killed it on SD. If that doesn't convince all the doubters who think she can't cut promos then I don't know what will :becky

Hopefully they don't let all her character development & hard work go to waste :fingerscrossed

Edit: She also needs to wear jeans more often :sodone


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

God bless this woman, she's got it all. The looks, the ring skills, the mic skills, the charisma, the natural babyface ability.. The WWE truly have something special in her. I hope they realize that.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Can Becky just wrestle in jeans in future? kada :Tripslick


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> Can Becky just wrestle in jeans in future? kada :Tripslick


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> God bless this woman, she's got it all. The looks, the ring skills, the mic skills, the charisma, the natural babyface ability.. The WWE truly have something special in her. I hope they realize that.


Still don't understand the people who think she's nothing more than a good technical wrestler. She's the total package.

I hope they realize that too. They've really got something special in Becky & I hope they put the belt on the right horsewoman at Wrestlemania :becky


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

CJ said:


> Still don't understand the people who think she's nothing more than a good technical wrestler. She's the total package.
> 
> I hope they realize that too. They've really got something special in Becky & I hope they put the belt on the right horsewoman at Wrestlemania :becky


It's basically down to her early NxT stuff, her first couple of gimmicks where kinda duds and people can't see past that because they happened as Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley where on the rise but people seem to forget Becky was signed 1 year after those 3 and while she was finding her feet and gimmick for NxT was still on their level as an in ring performer.

Her natural talent didn't come across until she faced Sasha for the title then she was on the main roster just as she found something that worked and then had to play 2nd fiddle to Charlotte's obvious push and Paige as the defacto leader of their team. Injuries gave Becky a chance though and she grabbed that chance proving she has the ability skill and talent to be considered as one of the top Diva's in the division and frankly based on her performance since her debut is the only one of the 3 that actually deserves to win the title at Mania.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Good Lord, I can't breathe.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

CJ said:


>


:WTF
:enzo
:Banderas


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Becky in those jeans.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Umbreon said:


> Can Becky just wrestle in jeans in future? kada :Tripslick


HOLY SHIT!

I swear Bex gets hotter and hotter each passing day.

:becky


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Still holding out hope that either Becky or Sasha does the meet and greet in my area when they come to the UK next month :fingerscrossed


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Becky looked amazing in those jeans and tank top!

Wish she would get some new wrestling attire. It's not flattering at all and usually looks pretty odd and ugly.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Hammertron said:


> Becky looked amazing in those jeans and tank top!
> 
> Wish she would get some new wrestling attire. It's not flattering at all and usually looks pretty odd and ugly.


I like all of them, they're always something new and different. Though my favourite Becky attire up to this day is from her TakeOver match with Sasha. kada


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Source



> *Examining Becky Lynch's Direction, Upside and Long-Term Potential*
> 
> Becky Lynch is proof that if you tear the house down enough, WWE starts to build around you.
> 
> ...


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Drago said:


> *Paige is a better mic worker*



Everything about that article was spot on apart from this being said. :tripsscust


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Drago said:


> Expect more of that in the future. A Lynch vs. Asuka rivalry would be stellar.


That's putting it lightly. That's probably the closest you're *ever* going to get to a hard-hitting, technical joshi bout in the confines of WWE.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Drago said:


> Source
> Examining Becky Lynch's Direction, Upside and Long-Term Potential
> 
> 
> ...


:applause roud


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/711770290485735424
:lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky's hit 1 million followers on Instagram :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Two times in a row Bex has smoked Sasha in the talking department


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Good to hear, Becky usually not so good when on commentary.
I guess its easier when Cole and JBL rarely call the match and just let you talk, unlike Mauro.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

:banderas


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I still love Sasha but honestly, Becky was so much better than her on commentary last night. Sasha either stumbled over her lines or reverted back to her old 'i'm the boss' line.

It wasn't the finest that Bex has delivered but it's starting to show every week that Becky is really no worse than Sasha at talking, at the very least.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

"Call me whatever you want, but come Wrestlemania you're going to know me as plain ole Becky Lynch, the woman that's ripping off your arm and taking your title."

"I've got jokes and Irish Lass-kickins for days." 

"I'm full of charm, I'm full of harm, and I'm gonna be walkin' out THE next Diva's Champion."

--Becky Lynch, 2016


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Bex was proper on the ball at SD and even more at Raw.

Both Charles and Sasha are good talkers, but she's leaving them in tatters.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I love Sasha but I think we know who won this round :becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky on commentary again this Smackdown.
Hope it will be better than last time.:lawler


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Byebye!


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Not an arm but we're getting there.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Becky singing her theme song at the 1:50 mark :lol :banderas


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Umbreon said:


> Becky singing her theme song at the 1:50 mark :lol :banderas


That whole podcast is worth a listen :becky


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> That whole podcast is worth a listen :becky


It's one of my all time favourite podcasts, she's just such a likable person.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> Becky singing her theme song at the 1:50 mark :lol :banderas


That NXT match with Sasha she was talking about puts most main roster mens matches to shame.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Pretty short interview with Becky on Sam Roberts podcast (15 mins or so)
http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/sam-roberts-wrestling-podcast/e/43321673?autoplay=true

-She mentioned starting on the main roster as a sidekick and carving her own path.roud
-Talk about never winning the NXT Women's championship.
-The sheer amount of awe she feels about being part of WrestleMania.
-She spilt coffee on herself, I thought this is worth mentioning.
-Talk about being appreciative on being a wrestler and the fans.
-Talk about the hardship of traveling.
-Mention NXT Takeover Dallas.
-And ofc, the puns and how she prefer they stay on tweeter and not on RAW (phew)

Usually I don't like Sam Roberts, I think he's too much of a WWE brown noser but he had some good questions/lines, I liked the part where he suggest Asuka/Bayley gives them a good measuring stick to beat.










:washed2


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

She loses her train of thought so often in interviews, but only she could make it seem so cute. :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> She loses her train of thought so often in interviews, but only she could make it seem so cute. :becky


In her case, it only seems to give her more authenticity, and makes her more relatable, IMO.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Ahh, even Becky knows she was a sidepiece upon her initial callup. This is the great thing though, she obviously knew when her chance came along that she needed to grab it, and she did, she had a brilliant feud with Charlotte and put her all into it, and fully deserves to be in that match at Mania, she grabbed the bull by the horns so to speak.

She even knows that the puns, as great as they are, need to stay on Twitter, because her serious development has helped her character and image with the crowd so much. 

Her spilling coffee on herself too. dear me :lol

She's so naturally likeable though, and she's got an incredibly good attitude towards what she does. So, so glad that they're giving her the chance that she deserves. Now for that title win... :becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> She loses her train of thought so often in interviews, but only she could make it seem so cute. :becky


Yes like on the Jericho podcast, he asked her about how NXT was and she started rambling on and on about NXT and then: wait, what was the question again? :lol




Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> she had a brilliant feud with Charlotte and put her all into it, and fully deserves to be in that match at Mania, she grabbed the bull by the horns so to speak.


Brilliant is the right word indeed, imo it makes the current feud look pale in comparison.
Barely any heat on the build up to WrestleMania, but that is a problem the entire card suffers from.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Yes like on the Jericho podcast, he asked her about how NXT was and she started rambling on and on about NXT and then: wait, what was the question again? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, though i still think it has a reasonably sensible build, especially compared to the rest of the card, all three have been presented well recently, and there at least has been a story arc that has led to this match, and overall it IS something that people are generally happy to see at Mania.

It's the only title match at Mania that i'm genuinely excited to watch to be honest, and it's the only one where a title change will genuinely produce a great Mania moment i think. It hasn't been as good as Becky v Charlotte but i'd still call it the most well thought out story right now.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sincere said:


> That NXT match with Sasha she was talking about puts most main roster mens matches to shame.


Most of the men on the main roster would kill to be as generally over as the two of them are as well.



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Ahh, even Becky knows she was a sidepiece upon her initial callup. This is the great thing though, she obviously knew when her chance came along that she needed to grab it, and she did, she had a brilliant feud with Charlotte and put her all into it, and fully deserves to be in that match at Mania, she grabbed the bull by the horns so to speak.
> 
> She's so naturally likeable though, and she's got an incredibly good attitude towards what she does. So, so glad that they're giving her the chance that she deserves.


With how frustrating watching WWE can be, it's always refreshing to hear someone that so genuinely seems to be living their dream and having the time of their life with it. Hard work through adversity can pay off, and she's legitimately an amazing role model for young girls watching wrestling.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> It's the only title match at Mania that i'm genuinely excited to watch to be honest, and it's the only one where a title change will genuinely produce a great Mania moment i think. It hasn't been as good as Becky v Charlotte but i'd still call it the most well thought out story right now.


True, and who knows, still a week before mania.

I saw a comment on Reddit somewhere that basically sums up my feelings on this match:
1. If Charlotte retains I will boo.
2. If Sasha wins I will cheer.
3. If Becky wins I will cry tears of joy.


----------



## CementMixerPunk (Mar 23, 2016)

She's a slow burn, but she's great.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> It's the only title match at Mania that i'm genuinely excited to watch to be honest, and it's the only one where a title change will genuinely produce a great Mania moment i think. It hasn't been as good as Becky v Charlotte but i'd still call it the most well thought out story right now.


While I'm naively hopeful that there's a sliver of a chance Bex will rip Charlotte's arm off and take her title, I feel like it's almost a certainty Sasha is taking it. I mean, I guess it's also just as possible Charlotte retains, but I'd like to think they'd actually let the title change hands at Mania, if only so it progresses the story.

I guess I'm just concerned about Bex's credibility if that happens. Because at that point she will have failed to take the NXT title from Sasha. She will have failed to take the Divas title from Charlotte. And she will have failed to seize the title at Mania. It kinda puts her in an awkward spot, at least for me as a fan. Not that she can't overcome such a spot, but it'd be nice to see her enjoy some time in the winner's circle, and establish even more credibility, rather than lose credibility. On the flip side, I don't think Sasha and Charlotte stand to lose as much in the cred department--they've both been defending champs, albeit Sasha's title was in NXT (though you could make the argument that's actually the more valuable women's title, if you wanted to).


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> True, and who knows, still a week before mania.
> 
> I saw a comment on Reddit somewhere that basically sums up my feelings on this match:
> 1. If Charlotte retains I will boo.
> ...


If Sasha wins I'd just feel "ok whatever it was obvious" and I can't cheer an obvious outcome, I personally feel if she wins it will harm her in the long run. Sasha at moment is stuck with this notion that she's the one to walk out just because she was NxT's shining star but whether planned or not her Main Roster run has been lack luster and she's probably the least developed out of the 3 since their debut, she's been overly protected and I don't feel she's working in this tweener role because she such a natural heel and the only way to get her back as a heel is too do something to Becky which won't work within the match so it needs to happen after the match and after a Becky win. 

I feel Charlotte wins everyone will be pissed, if Sasha wins most will be indifferent and kinda saw it coming because she's the star and the obvious choice but if Becky wins everyone will feel "hell yes this girl actually deserves it"


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> If Sasha wins I'd just feel "ok whatever it was obvious" and I can't cheer an obvious outcome, I personally feel if she wins it will harm her in the long run. Sasha at moment is stuck with this notion that she's the one to walk out just because she was NxT's shining star but whether planned or not her Main Roster run has been lack luster and she's probably the least developed out of the 3 since their debut, she's been overly protected and I don't feel she's working in this tweener role because she such a natural heel and the only way to get her back as a heel is too do something to Becky which won't work within the match so it needs to happen after the match and after a Becky win.
> 
> I feel Charlotte wins everyone will be pissed, if Sasha wins most will be indifferent and kinda saw it coming because she's the star and the obvious choice but if Becky wins everyone will feel "hell yes this girl actually deserves it"


Ya you have me convinced, Becky is the only acceptable outcome!:becky


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I haven't been looking past 'Mania but it does worry me what'll happen to Becky if she does lose next sunday. Do they go with Sasha vs Charlotte @ Payback? Does Becky just drift off and feud with a heel Paige or something like that which has already been done before?


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

It's concerning in the immediate future but she probably wouldn't have stayed relevant and be in the match on Mania if they thought she could just be discarded afterwards with no plans to move her up again. She's over and moving merch that, (besides Paige), none of the women stuck in that big tag match clusterfuck can match. Which leaves Sasha at a comparable level, and maaaybe Charlotte but reactions/polls leave me doubting people are snatching up her shirts. Even if she's moved down to a secondary women's feud, since they seem to be consistently doing that now, she could be fine.

I think there's a chance she'll win at Mania. Especially if the Smackdown spoilers carry over onto Raw the way I hope they do. But the way I see it she's clearly an investment in the way they want the division to be moving forward regardless.










She's nowhere close to done come what may on Sunday, lads.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm in two minds of whether she should bring back the headbanging in her entrance or not. :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If she doesn't win on Mania (which I don't think she will even if she is the most deserving of the three) she is pretty much done, at least for the inmediate future, because no matter how much merch you move (Paige) or how over you are (Ambrose), if you are not in WWE plans they will put you aside to give room to their "chosen ones"


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

She'd look real good with some title bling around that waist.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I'm becoming more and more cautiously optimistic about Bex's prospects at Mania. It's seeming more and more possible, and perhaps even probable. She's so consistently face right now she couldn't be more face if she tried. And from what I gather, she's very over. Evidently she'll be debuting special decked out steampunk gear at Mania. It seems like she's being pushed by the narrative of commentary, promos, and story. And the story is setup to deliver a title win of substance and emotion--she's pure underdog face in this story.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> If she doesn't win on Mania (which I don't think she will even if she is the most deserving of the three) she is pretty much done, at least for the inmediate future, because no matter how much merch you move (Paige) or how over you are (Ambrose), if you are not in WWE plans they will put you aside to give room to their "chosen ones"





Sincere said:


> I'm becoming more and more cautiously optimistic about Bex's prospects at Mania. It's seeming more and more possible, and perhaps even probable. She's so consistently face right now she couldn't be more face if she tried. And from what I gather, she's very over. Evidently she'll be debuting special decked out steampunk gear at Mania. It seems like she's being pushed by the narrative of commentary, promos, and story. And the story is setup to deliver a title win of substance and emotion--she's pure underdog face in this story.


I'm trying not to get my hopes up, as honestly the triple threat is definitely the match i'm looking forward to the most this year, because Becky would totally deserve it, she grabbed the chance when it came her way and from a storyline perspective it makes sense, but Sasha still seems dead set to win, heck even the betting odds have Charlotte as a higher probability than Becky at Mania. 

I can't help but feel that Mordecay might be right, if Sasha wins then Charlotte will have her rematch, and past that they'll likely be looking at a Bayley callup, which sort of leaves Becky in the mire right now. Becky is the only real chance for a proper face moment at Mania this year though so let's not give up hope :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I'm trying not to get my hopes up, as honestly the triple threat is definitely the match i'm looking forward to the most this year, because Becky would totally deserve it, she grabbed the chance when it came her way and from a storyline perspective it makes sense, but Sasha still seems dead set to win, heck even the betting odds have Charlotte as a higher probability than Becky at Mania.
> 
> I can't help but feel that Mordecay might be right, if Sasha wins then Charlotte will have her rematch, and past that they'll likely be looking at a Bayley callup, which sort of leaves Becky in the mire right now. Becky is the only real chance for a proper face moment at Mania this year though so let's not give up hope :becky


I'm generally very cynical and negative when it comes to WWE's decisions and writing, but it's more difficult to be like that in this case, because honestly this story has been one of the WWE's best of recent memory that's actually delivering a meaningful and believable narrative. Of course, they could still totally ruin it, but so far it's been pretty good. I'm trying not to let my bias blind me here, and even before in this thread I was very doubtful about Becky's prospects at mania, but really it's hard to deny a lot of the signs. I don't think it's a done deal by any means, but I think it's a lot more plausible than I had originally thought.

Becky winning Mania makes the most sense for the story that they've been building as far as I can tell, and if they want maximum emotional impact. Charlotte retaining doesn't progress anything forward. This is literally the worst possible scenario from strictly a storytelling perspective. It makes no sense and adds nothing of value to the division, or the story they've been telling. Not to take anything away from Charlotte, she's made for a good heel throughout, but it's time to move things forward, surely. 

Sasha winning would be fine with plenty of fans, but again, it doesn't make much sense to the story--she hasn't been face or the underdog throughout this story. The narrative behind a Sasha win is actually pretty weak overall. Personally, I think she's quite a good performer in the ring, but I find her character and gimmick to be cringeworthy amounts of cliche, so I'm rather unfazed and neutral about Sasha. 

Bex, on the other hand, has a rich story by comparison. She was brought over as a mere afterthought and third wheel--she was never meant to do as well as she has, or go as far as she has on her own. She was betrayed by Paige, and then by her best friend and partner Charlotte. Yet, she remained relatively positive, respectful, and has persevered. She effectively made Charlotte tap in a title match that she was robbed of due to interference. She also nearly won Rumble for the title were it not for interference, as well. So there's context that has been established that she is capable, deserving--the injustice of her loss and lack of title has been established. This is the WWE's standard basic formula for pushing a face--technical losses due to unfair circumstances with moral victories on the flip side all leading up to a final triumph. Where better to deliver that triumph than Mania?

Idk. Maybe that's too idealistic to have any hope of seeing the light of day, but it makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> I'm generally very cynical and negative when it comes to WWE's decisions and writing, but it's more difficult to be like that in this case, because honestly this story has been one of the WWE's best of recent memory that's actually delivering a meaningful and believable narrative. Of course, they could still totally ruin it, but so far it's been pretty good. I'm trying not to let my bias blind me here, and even before in this thread I was very doubtful about Becky's prospects at mania, but really it's hard to deny a lot of the signs. I don't think it's a done deal by any means, but I think it's a lot more plausible than I had originally thought.
> 
> Becky winning Mania makes the most sense for the story that they've been building as far as I can tell, and if they want maximum emotional impact. Charlotte retaining doesn't progress anything forward. This is literally the worst possible scenario from strictly a storytelling perspective. It makes no sense and adds nothing of value to the division, or the story they've been telling. Not to take anything away from Charlotte, she's made for a good heel throughout, but it's time to move things forward, surely.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Honestly, at the Rumble, many thought that she might well have been coming out on top, as the whole story arc, as well as the promo package, did point to her winning. Even now though, as you say, it would make perfect sense for Becky to finally get her big moment, it would be a bit of a swerve in many people's eyes but it's one that i believe quite a few people wouldn't mind seeing.

Sasha is great and all, but a win for her would just be 'Well, it's Sasha, so we need to give her the win', while Becky has actually had excellent development from being a third wheel, to a sidekick, to establishing herself as a genuine talent who's not just there to make up the numbers.

And considering the promo on Smackdown... with Sasha pointing out how she hasn't been pinned or submitted, it would actually make a lot of sense for Becky to win and feud with Sasha afterwards, but they've done that match a lot over the last few months so i doubt they'd do that.

My one big hope for the match too is that Charlotte takes the loss, whoever does actually get the win, i think both Becky and Sasha are viewed as acceptable winners at this point, and Charlotte and maybe Ric finally getting their comeuppance would also put a cherry on the top of the cake, and it would likely lead to a bigger pop, too.

Fingers crossed they deliver, because they've done a good job with it so far.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I hate to be this guy but dude don't do this to yourself, don't get your hopes high, there is very little to no chance Becky is going to win at Mania.
WWE doesn't care how over you are (Ambrose) or how much merch you sell (Paige) when they have a plan for their chosen ones they are dead set on them.

The only time they changed plans was with Bryan, and crowds had to literally hijack shows for that happen.
WWE are not going to change plans for Becky's sake, certainly not just because she had a good feud and got over.
The fact they changed their original plans and inserted her into the match is already a miracle, to have Becky win this match is like having a lightning strike at the same spot twice.

Will it make for the best ending of this storyline? yes.
Will it be the most emotional moment? yes.
Will it benefit Becky the most to win this match out of the 3? yes.
Will it make the most sense to have her win the title? yes.
And that's exactly why she wont win, because fuck this company.

At this point all I can ask for is for them to have a killer match, a match that steal the show and will elevate all 3 of them .


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

All your arm are belong to Bex.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

CJ said:


>


Two hottest ladies on the main roster imo.




CJ said:


>


:x

Becks looks great in everything and should be splashed all over merch and ads honestly.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

CJ said:


>


This is possibly the hottest picture i've ever seen of her.



:mark::mark::mark::mark::sodone:sodone:sodone


Might have to use this as my new avatar if you don't mind :grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wildcat410 said:


> Becks looks great in everything and should be splashed all over merch and ads honestly.


Damn right :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Umbreon said:


> Might have to use this as my new avatar if you don't mind :grin2:


I was just thinking the same thing :lol


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Reotor said:


> The only time they changed plans was with Bryan, and crowds had to literally hijack shows for that happen.
> WWE are not going to change plans for Becky's sake, certainly not just because she had a good feud and got over.
> The fact they changed their original plans and inserted her into the match is already a miracle, to have Becky win this match is like having a lightning strike at the same spot twice.


You're not wrong. But like you say, isn't it pretty significant that they did alter the plans to add her? She's not as 'handpicked' as Banks maybe. I still think they're high on her as a piece to build the division around. 

That's why all I'm saying is no matter what happens at Mania, she's gonna keep on trucking. We've just got to do the same.









This picture is increasingly relevant as we draw closer to Mania, and not just because I think that we're going to see both of them win the championships this year.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

CJ said:


> I was just thinking the same thing :lol


It was your find, go ahead :becky



Ima use this as my desktop background


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

...





Wait, that's not Becky is it?

I mean, there you go:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Here's the full pic :becky kada


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

CJ said:


> I was just thinking the same thing :lol


Me too :lol We definitely have a winner, that's THE best picture of her in existence. Good lord, I need to sit down for a while.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Umbreon said:


> Here's the full pic :becky kada


:done


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

CJ said:


> :done


There's something very seductive about her playing with her hat like that


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I haven't watched SD yet but I heard Becky attacked Sasha in her hometown? The biggest babyface in the division shouldn't really be doing that shit :chan


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Umbreon said:


> I haven't watched SD yet but I heard Becky attacked Sasha in her hometown? The biggest babyface in the division shouldn't really be doing that shit :chan


Charlotte pushed Sasha into Becky then Sasha pushed Becky in the lead up to match finish, she just came in after the match and Bexplex'd them both and left my only issue was it took too long after the push to finish up the match so Becky was stood outside ring stewing. Hopefully they'll fix things on Raw maybe give Becky a 1v1 win over Charlotte too and have Sasha attack Becky after it. :draper2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


>


:yes

Who doesn't want Bex to have her moment



tommo010 said:


> Charlotte pushed Sasha into Becky then Sasha pushed Becky in the lead up to match finish, she just came in after the match and Bexplex'd them both and left my only issue was it took too long after the push to finish up the match so Becky was stood outside ring stewing. Hopefully they'll fix things on Raw maybe give Becky a 1v1 win over Charlotte too and have Sasha attack Becky after it. :draper2


Given the WWE's formula it's going to be very interesting to see who's standing tall after whatever segment they have on RAW or possibly next week's Smackdown... Because normally, that person isn't winning.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Given the WWE's formula it's going to be very interesting to see who's standing tall after whatever segment they have on RAW or possibly next week's Smackdown... Because normally, that person isn't winning.


it's more than likely Charlotte will be the one standing tall, champion looks strong and goes with the formula without giving away the winner.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Omg...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713361451973521408


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Isenberg Reacts: WWE Smackdown “Becky Lynch = Money”




> *Becky Bada$$*
> Before I get into how Becky Lynch continues to improve, let’s talk about how good Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks was on Smackdown. The champion seemed to be in control for the most part, but the scrappy fight of Banks came out at the end. As both women spilled to the outside, Becky got involved as she was doing commentary. Charlotte ducked a clothesline, hit a few chops and then set up Sasha for the Figure Eight. She had it reversed and Banks picked up the win. Albeit a quick pinfall, it really gave Sasha the upper hand heading into WrestleMania week. After the match, Becky hit Bexplex to Sasha and Charlotte, pointed to the sign and walked out.
> 
> An Excellent beginning on Smackdown. For the first time, I am more excited to see how a Divas Championship plays out over the IC or United States Championship match. The time, the history, NXT and the continued growth of these three women show you why WWE is in such a successful spot for the women. We know about Charlotte and Sasha, *but Becky Lynch is the one getting the best push*. Sometimes, an accent or lack of communication from an international wrestler tends to stunt their growth and ability to fully connect with the crowd. Becky has turned that tide, as she continues to impress in every facet. Her motions, her mannerisms and her skill inside and outside of the ring is second to none right now. Will Becky win at WrestleMania? There is still a whole week to see how it plays out, but tonight was an excellent showcase for all three women with a spotlight on Becky. She felt like a badass and I loved it.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Umbreon said:


> Here's the full pic :becky kada


Yep, that's officially my new desktop wallpaper. *faints*


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713361451973521408


If only I could be there... It's just not fair :Vince2


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Damn right it is :banderas


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> If only I could be there... It's just not fair :Vince2


I know exactly how you feel :vincecry


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> Damn right it is :banderas


roud


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Punkamaniac said:


> Yep, that's officially my new desktop wallpaper. *faints*


It's been mine since CJ first linked it :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> “As much as I would love a championship, my biggest goal here is to be remembered and to resonate with the audience and make them feel something,” Lynch said.
> 
> “Championships are great and everything like that but if I can get a reaction from the crowd that’s going to stick with them and make them feel something and remember something … that’s what’s important to me.”


http://www.nzpwi.co.nz/2016/03/becky-lynch-interview/

She sounds like she already knows she loses... :mj2

:fuckthis


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Damn, talk about a dead give away...
Like I said earlier, only thing left to hope for is for the match to be good, in a way that will elevate her.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Damn, talk about a dead give away...
> Like I said earlier, only thing left to hope for is for the match to be good, in a way that will elevate her.


Yeah. I hope she at least gets her wish, puts on a kickass show, and goes over with the fans.

I'm just hoping they aren't going to make her take the pin or the sub... that'd be like salt on the wound.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Source



> Becky Lynch battles Charlotte and Sasha Banks for the Divas Championship next month at WrestleMania 32. If it’s anything like Lynch imagines, win or lose, she’s in for the night of her life.
> 
> “I keep envisioning it and if it’s anything that I feel when I think about it then it’s going to be an unbelievable experience,” she said. “I don’t know if it’s something that’s going to hit me until a little while after. 90,000-people-plus is an incredible number. I’ve never been in front of that many people at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Whatever happens at Mania, we'll be with you all the way Becky roud


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

My blatant national bias getting in the way here but have a heart, WWE. Becky has never won a belt in the WWE and has the ultimate story for a Wrestlemania win.

Sasha is still only 22/23, plenty of time to let her have Wrestlemania moments. Give this one to Becky.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Silent Alarm said:


> My blatant national bias getting in the way here but have a heart, WWE. Becky has never won a belt in the WWE and has the ultimate story for a Wrestlemania win.
> 
> Sasha is still only 22/23, plenty of time to let her have Wrestlemania moments. Give this one to Becky.


It's true, bias or not.

Becky has been in the title picture longer. She's older. She's the legitimate face of the three. She's the underdog. She's the dark horse of the horsewomen. She was robbed at Rumble, and that story hasn't yet been resolved. She's never had a title. Her story has the greater emotional context, by miles--"because I'm the Boss" has no emotional power at all. She has more to lose by not winning, and more to gain by winning. She's built competitive popularity despite not being protected, not being pushed, and having to job it up to prop up the others. She's just as capable as the others. A Bex win also makes more sense for stories/feuds/character evolution going forward.

She's even had to take a kiss from Ric, ffs. 

It's time for her to be rewarded.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Sincere said:


> It's true, bias or not.
> 
> Becky has been in the title picture longer. She's older. She's the legitimate face of the three. She's the underdog. She's the dark horse of the horsewomen. She was robbed at Rumble, and that story hasn't yet been resolved. She's never had a title. Her story has the greater emotional context, by miles--"because I'm the Boss" has no emotional power at all. She has more to lose by not winning, and more to gain by winning. She's built competitive popularity despite not being protected, not being pushed, and having to job it up to prop up the others. She's just as capable as the others. A Bex win also makes more sense for stories/feuds/character evolution going forward.
> 
> ...


roud


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

She looks...kada


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Sexy as all hell... pretty sure Becky is my favourite Diva right now. It was Alexa, but damn Becky is something special.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Sasha + Bex teamwork @ MSG


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713588792549097472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713588696822493184
Bex entrance and pop @ MSG







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713527090403008512


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I think the Triple threat is going to steal the show at WM 32. I'm so happy to see Charotte/Becky/Sasha on the billboard at AT&T Stadium.

I'm still so torn over who I want to win next Sunday. I love Sasha but Becky winning would give me Daniel Bryan feels. Either way, all the ladies involved have worked hard for this moment. 

I hope I get to see Becky on Monday. I'd :mark: if I met her.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Empress said:


> I hope I get to see Becky on Monday. I'd :mark: if I met her.


Be careful not to get any in her hair.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Empress said:


> I think the Triple threat is going to steal the show at WM 32. I'm so happy to see Charotte/Becky/Sasha on the billboard at AT&T Stadium.
> 
> I'm still so torn over who I want to win next Sunday. I love Sasha but Becky winning would give me Daniel Bryan feels. Either way, all the ladies involved have worked hard for this moment.
> 
> I hope I get to see Becky on Monday. I'd :mark: if I met her.


There's a decent chance the match will be the best on the card.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Am i asking too much for the majority of the 100,000+ in attendance at Mania to sing along to Becky's theme? :mj2

Seeing something like this again with so many people would be absolutely immense.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

If the three horsewoman are allowd to wrestle NXT style they will be match of the night possibly match of the weekend.

History has shown me don't count any of the horsewoman out.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Am i asking too much for the majority of the 100,000+ in attendance at Mania to sing along to Becky's theme? :mj2
> 
> Seeing something like this again with so many people would be absolutely immense.


Back when she was just starting to get white hot in NXT, still untainted by Main roster bullshit:grande


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Am i asking too much for the majority of the 100,000+ in attendance at Mania to sing along to Becky's theme? :mj2
> 
> Seeing something like this again with so many people would be absolutely immense.


I want to hear this, and then have them cut the music for a bar, to hear the crowd going acapella with it before cranking the volume back up. That'd be sick.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Man I am going to be really depressed if Becky doesn't win it's even makes the most sense story wise since she got screwed at the rumble and is the only one of the horsewomen not to win a title, I was already a big fan of her in Nxt but in the main roster she has been really impressive especially with promo's where as Sasha as just reverted to Errr I'm da boss so far.

But at least she actually got the title match she really deserves it she saved this "diva's revolution" and made it bearable, and without her in the Woman's title match I properly wouldn't of cared about the title match due to how unimpressive Sasha has been so far hopefully she improves post mania,and she has time if she doesn't win the title she is only 23 and WWE are not subtle on who their choices are she hasn't been pinned and has basically beaten everybody in the division she is defiantly the choice to lead the division for upper management.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> WWE are not subtle on who their choices are she hasn't been pinned and has basically beaten everybody in the division


The sheer amount of flagrant protection Sasha has been enjoying is getting rather irritating, tbh. Even in their tag matches, it seems like she's always the one getting the winning finish after Bex gets beat up for the entire first half of the match. 

:trips7


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714147579076993024
Give'm hell, Bex.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Man I am going to be really depressed if Becky doesn't win it's even makes the most sense story wise since she got screwed at the rumble and is the only one of the horsewomen not to win a title, I was already a big fan of her in Nxt but in the main roster she has been really impressive especially with promo's where as Sasha as just reverted to Errr I'm da boss so far.
> 
> But at least she actually got the title match she really deserves it she saved this "diva's revolution" and made it bearable, and without her in the Woman's title match I properly wouldn't of cared about the title match due to how unimpressive Sasha has been so far hopefully she improves post mania,and she has time if she doesn't win the title she is only 23 and WWE are not subtle on who their choices are she hasn't been pinned and has basically beaten everybody in the division she is defiantly the choice to lead the division for upper management.


Becky is truly the unsung hero of the so called "Divas revolution".
After all those Charlotte feuds that were almost unbearable to watch, Becky came along and raised it from the ashes.
Crowds can chant we want Sasha all they want, it was Becky who saved this entire shit of a storyline.



Sincere said:


> The sheer amount of flagrant protection Sasha has been enjoying is getting rather irritating, tbh. Even in their tag matches, it seems like she's always the one getting the winning finish after Bex gets beat up for the entire first half of the match.


It was exactly the same when she was Charlotte's sidekick, she's always the one to get the heat for the hot tag.
It was even worse sometimes, I remember even in Ireland when Becky got the win, it was Charlotte's music that they played instead.
It makes you wonder tho, is WWE confidence in Sasha so low that they think she needs such absurd amount of protection? do they think she will lose momentum by taking 1 lose?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

New Instagram post.










bama4 Them abs.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> New Instagram post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...













I HATE THOSE CORSETS SO FUCKING MUCH!!!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> New Instagram post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cena6

Becky never fails to deliver.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> New Instagram post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She needs to upload more of these in future, I'm liking this...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> If the three horsewoman are allowd to wrestle NXT style they will be match of the night possibly match of the weekend.
> 
> History has shown me don't count any of the horsewoman out.


Match of the night maybe, Dean vs Brock will be hard to beat imo. Match of the weekend I don't think so, at least 3-4 Takeover matches are top quality (the 3 title matches and Zayn/Nakamura)


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Match of the night maybe, Dean vs Brock will be hard to beat imo. Match of the weekend I don't think so, at least 3-4 Takeover matches are top quality (the 3 title matches and Zayn/Nakamura)


Guess we'll see. Like i said history has shown me don't count out 4 horsewoman .


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

They'll do just fine. These Women are really, really good. I hope they blow the roof off the place and show everyone how fucking cool Women's wrestling can be.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> New Instagram post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glorious. :tucky


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

:done


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sincere said:


> The sheer amount of flagrant protection Sasha has been enjoying is getting rather irritating, tbh. Even in their tag matches, it seems like she's always the one getting the winning finish after Bex gets beat up for the entire first half of the match.


I'm not getting my hopes up, but it's almost to the point where I could see them false-flagging Sasha being the obvious win only to give it to Becky as the underdog. Especially given the little things with booking since then.

It would work, it would be great and make sense, and WWE probably isn't doing it :/ But the future's still bright regardless. It would have been easy to have this match be just Charlotte vs. Sasha. Don't forget that, guys.

EDIT: Also, Becky's abs, fuck her whole body are a gift from the wrestling gods. What a fucking woman; we are not worthy. :done:


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Hurin said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up, but it's almost to the point where I could see them false-flagging Sasha being the obvious win only to give it to Becky as the underdog. Especially given the little things with booking since then.


Then again, I also wouldn't put it past them to just allow Charlotte to retain--I don't really expect they'll do that, but it wouldn't be too surprising either. :flair3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


She always looks so happy and excited during her entrances :heston


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:applause


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://fat.gfycat.com/GlaringHardGermanshepherd.webm

:chlol :HA :ha :maisielol :nikkilol :rileylol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Saw this somewhere saying it was Becky. Sure looks to be her, and good lawd them muscles and abs. :trips5


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Hurin said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up, but it's almost to the point where I could see them false-flagging Sasha being the obvious win only to give it to Becky as the underdog


The only thing stopping me believing that is Meltzer was basically saying it was defiantly only going to be Sasha vs Charlotte so I can't imagine that upper management would change plans twice, at least she's not part of a Total diva's story line like the rest of the woman at least.

I hope Becky is the one to get rid of that butterfly vagina belt though the sooner it's gone the better the Bella era seems to be over.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Dr. Middy said:


> Saw this somewhere saying it was Becky. Sure looks to be her, and good lawd them muscles and abs. :trips5


Yup, that's her alright. :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> Guess we'll see. Like i said history has shown me don't count out 4 horsewoman .


Agree, but Horsewomen in the main roster haven't even been close to the level they had on NXt and I see Vince giving them 10 minutes at best in Mania. Besides the build up for this match has been kinda meh, unlike the build up for their NXT specials matches


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> WWE: Road to WrestleMania
> 
> Verizon Center, Washington, DC
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/689...-sami-zayn-vs-aj-styles-for-ic-title-and-more


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Then again, I also wouldn't put it past them to just allow Charlotte to retain--I don't really expect they'll do that, but it wouldn't be too surprising either. :flair3


Charlotte retains, pissing off nearly everyone in attendance and watching at home.... before Bayley debuts the next night and immediately beats Charlotte (because they haven't done that for a whole 2 years!), killing off Bayley's entire character arc and screwing everything up in the process.

It's such a stupid idea that WWE would do it.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Charlotte retains, pissing off nearly everyone in attendance and watching at home.... before Bayley debuts the next night and immediately beats Charlotte (because they haven't done that for a whole 2 years!), killing off Bayley's entire character arc and screwing everything up in the process.
> 
> It's such a stupid idea that WWE would do it.


Oh gawd. Now I'm actually worried this could happen. :ambrose4


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Sorry for the lack of skill.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Spike said:


>


^ My favourite Becky, captain Becky Sparrow!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I wouldn't mind Pirate Becky to come back for 'Mania tbh :banderas


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Pirate Bex was great. I also really liked her steampunk tophat. So many possibilities with the steampunk theme that she could rock for Mania, can't wait to see what she brings.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Agree, but Horsewomen in the main roster haven't even been close to the level they had on NXt and I see Vince giving them 10 minutes at best in Mania. Besides the build up for this match has been kinda meh, unlike the build up for their NXT specials matches


I can understand your reasoning. But there is a certain fire in those 3 that leads me to believe in them. I mean shit MOTY of 2015 is arguably a womens match. So i have history and faith. But yes the build is meh, but if ik WWE they're saving the good shit for Sasha v Charlotte right after Mania.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Pirate Bex was great. I also really liked her steampunk tophat. So many possibilities with the steampunk theme that she could rock for Mania, can't wait to see what she brings.




















Her Fastlane entrance attire is my current all time favourite of Becky's, but as mentioned above in my other post I do love the Pirate look. So many possibilities...kada


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> I can understand your reasoning. But there is a certain fire in those 3 that leads me to believe in them. I mean shit MOTY of 2015 is arguably a womens match. So i have history and faith. But yes the build is meh, but if ik WWE they're saving the good shit for Sasha v Charlotte right after Mania.


It will really come down to how much time and creative freedom they give the ladies in this match. Will they get in any out-of-ring brutality going? Will they get at least 15 minutes? Will Ric finally get his ass kicked? If WWE doesn't insist on sticking to a strict script that ties their hands, and gives them enough time to do what they do best, they'll slay it. If WWE sticks to a strict, impotent script, only gives them like 10 minutes max, and just regurgitates the same spots they've been using for the past two months in their matches, it will fall short.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Flair has been ruining a lot of these matches that Charlotte has been having the ending's usually make no sense, taking off the submission for no reason most of the time, I hope this match is given 15 minutes just at least more than Ryback's match and has a good road agent on it.

So hopefully drunk Flair will be happy enough Wooing on the outside like a mad man.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Her Rumble attire has to be my favourite, I love the tophat with the goggles on, and I don't understand what people don't like about the corsets.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I need to find the video for this :mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Spike said:


> I don't understand what people don't like about the corsets.


I like the corsets but we can't see them beautiful abs. :JLCsad


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> but if ik WWE they're saving the good shit for Sasha v Charlotte right after Mania.


They're not saving anything, especially considering both of them look better wrestling Becky than they do wrestling each other. You can like Banks better if you want, there's nothing wrong with that, but it's just a fact that Becks is the one that's brought the best out of both of them in the ring.

You might want to not get your hopes up for a feud after Mania if it goes the way you're expecting it to.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Not looking good for Becky at Wrestlemania. Pinned again by Charlotte plus Sasha is on the cover of Muscle & Fitness and her famous cousin is going into the HOF.

She's in the unfortunate position of likeable underdog but this underdog doesn't look like it's getting a payoff.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

If Becky doesn't win after being pinned by the champ after they protect Sasha again and having her pin the champ, the way they've booked her she won't be and shouldn't be getting a title feud if she loses.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

#spreadem


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Wtf was that? What a pointless match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Wtf was that? What a pointless match.


That was WWE booking at his best my friend, making it painfully obvious who is going to win and who is getting pinned/submitted on Sunday


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714622809595465728


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky is at a really bad spot right now. She lost AGAIN to Charlotte. They chose not to give her even a hint of momentum going in to WM.
I would like to think that this is a classic case of "guy with the least momentum gets the win" but i really doubt this is the case.
Sasha just has too much momentum going into this, she is undefeated, she beat Charlotte clean on Smackdown, she's going to be on the cover of that fitness magazine, her uncle Snoop is inducted into HOF and will be in attendance..I just dont see a scenerio where she loses this.

But if Becky lose then this will be her third failed attempt at winning the title, she will have 0 credibility as a contender. She will be dead in the water.:crying:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

It's just the same old shit. Charlotte cheats to win, Flair does that retarded arm slap thing after she wins and it's just another loss for Becky. What's new? :draper2


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

woops, sorry didn't notice it was already posted.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> It's just the same old shit. Charlotte cheats to win, Flair does that retarded arm slap thing after she wins and it's just another loss for Becky. What's new? :draper2


It wasn't even an interesting match either. So, I don't understand what the point was. If they were just going to regurgitate the same match we've been watching between them for the past 2 months in some kind of compact, filler format, then why even bother? They barely got any time, there were no big spots, there was no interference, nothing surprising or special took place. It added nothing to the build-up to their mania match at all. In fact, if it did anything to anyone, it probably caused a loss of interest more than anything else.

It was just really weird. I don't get it at all. 

Hell, they didn't even have Sasha pull a Bex and hit them both with a backstabber or something after the match was over. At least that would have added something, however minor to the story. It would have been something, but instead they elected to give us precisely nothing. This match did absolutely fuck all. Just further burial of Bex for no apparent reason, as if she hadn't been jobbing and losing to Charlotte thanks to interference from Ric for the entire history of this feud. 

It's almost as if they don't want their match at mania to be interesting. 

My only hope is, somehow this means Charlotte is definitely losing at Mania, and since Bex got a short promo after the match, and Sasha was basically invisible, Bex will finally get her moment. Why wouldn't they give Sasha some relevance in this segment at all if she was going to come out on top at Mania?

I didn't expect Bex to win on Raw, or anything, but this match just made no sense for what everyone is expecting from their Mania match. If Charlotte was going to retain, I would have expected to see her come out on bottom tonight, but she didn't. If Sasha was going to win, I would have expected to see her have some kind of moment or relevance in this match--interference, post-match spot, something--but we didn't. All we saw was Bex losing a rather uninteresting match as a result of interference from Ric, once again. And then the emotional interview post-match. 

Am I crazy in thinking this could somehow bode well for Bex at Mania?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I pray that this is one of those cases of the 'loser on RAW comes out on top on the PPV' but i still can't see it unfortunately. I don't mind Becky losing in the way that she did, she was protected in many ways, but still, i don't think there's going to be much point to it. Sasha might as well not have been there either.

Becky was still pretty over with the crowd which was nice to see.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Can't wait to see her WM attire!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> Can Becky just wrestle in jeans in future? kada :Tripslick


Becky need to stop wearing that loose fitting ring wear that hides her glutes.

She need to wrestle in tights, it would help show her body off.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Umbreon said:


>


In that photo shoot she looks uncomfortable in all of them I am glad she doesn't have to do that anymore to pay the bills I like that it exists though.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> In that photo shoot she looks uncomfortable in all of them I am glad she doesn't have to do that anymore to pay the bills I like that it exists though.


If they didn't exist we would all be wishing they did but I agree, she doesn't exactly look like she's loving it.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Sasha might as well not have been there either.


This was one of the biggest issues I took out that segment last night, Sasha was virtually non existent, she's even looked fairly apathetic recently, they didn't even put her on commentary and she is "supposed" to be the best talker in the division but is getting barely any mic time recently and when does she reverts to "I'm da boss" and has been looking fairly mediocre compared to Bex and Charloltte in this feud but it still the most protected, I've been very disappointed in Sasha the last 2 weeks and starting to feel it would be tragic if she won the match at Mania, she needs to step back up her game because lately I'm not liking what I'm seeing.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Sasha might as well not have been there either.


Couldn't help but noticing it too, Sasha did absolutely nothing in this segment, she wasn't even on commentary she was just...there.

Funnily enough what I just said can literally sum up her whole MR run, she's just there.
And that kinda fills me with more disgust thinking that Sasha is just going to be handed all the rewards at Mania while doing absolutely nothing and while Becky and Charlotte carried this whole division, feud and storyline the entire year.

I mean I like and respect Sasha but she already had her moments, she had her amazing run in NXT, which is still the reason she is still so over cuz may god hit me with his mighty hammer, I cant for the life of me see what she did on MR to earn the reaction she is getting.
She is already established, let Becky have her moment so you can establish her too, help her build herself the same way Sasha did in NXT.

But who am I kidding...this is the same company that sacrifices the entire male roster to make Roman looks strong, the same way they did the last 10 years for Cena.

smh.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> but is getting barely any mic time recently and when does she reverts to "I'm da boss"


It reminds me off this gif from Wrestling isn't wrestling


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*If Becky doesn't walk out of 'Mania as Champ*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I pray that this is one of those cases of the 'loser on RAW comes out on top on the PPV' but i still can't see it unfortunately. I don't mind Becky losing in the way that she did, she was protected in many ways, but still, i don't think there's going to be much point to it. Sasha might as well not have been there either.
> 
> *Becky was still pretty over with the crowd which was nice to see.*


The crowd really loved her, especially my section. The guys behind me kept chanting "Let's go Becky!" even when she wasn't there. :lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> :woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo


Becky getting her own Mattel action figure? That's pretty cool for her. :becky


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Most divas you look at and think they'd be great for a one nighter. Becky just has that GF material look.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

At about 1:37 in this vid, when Becky is chasing Charlotte back into the ring, Becky tells Ric to grab her leg. Shotcalling.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> At about 1:37 in this vid, when Becky is chasing Charlotte back into the ring, Becky tells Ric to grab her leg. Shotcalling.


Becky 'Ring General' Lynch :becky


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Umbreon said:


>


Becky's awesome at selling a loss. In tears the last two title matches she had (one v Charlotte and one v Sasha in NXT), and looking legit PO'd after Ric gets himself involved again. 

Such a rare quality these days.


----------



## Darylwd (Mar 30, 2016)

Guys I have to get this rant off my chest it's hurting me inside.


I was on wwe shop and saw that sasha has 20 freaking items for sale while Becky only has 7 wtf. Paige has 21 and she's 10 times the draw and seller sasha is. sasha's never proven or shown she could sell a dime but they want to boost her merch sales up to make her look good. Not only that WWE decides to get her on muscle and fitness because you know she couldn't get on there unless wwe asked them to. Also they give her the wrestlemania diaries spot when we get it she wanted to be a wrestler since she was a kid newsflash Becky did too and she went through way more to get to where she is than sasha ever did. Oh yeah her pot headed known gang member cousin is getting put in the hof and who wants to bet they're gonna have her induct him to try and get her over. Which she never would have been in the WWE if she wasn't related to him. Oh yeah and after having done nothing but disappoint on the main roster they still are gonna give her the title she doesn't deserve. But yeah let's keep beating Becky and not give her any merch to sale and not get her on magazines when even with all that Becky and Paige are way better and more over than she will be on their own without WWE giving them everything SMFH. This needs to be said and if we the fans don't do anything then sasha reigns is gonna be shoved down are throats the next 10 years and the people who can actually talk and wrestle will be buried by her. Let's stop this while we can #nomoresasha #pushbecky #Lassbetterthanboss #evenEvasbetter


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I think you're being slightly harsh, mate. She's nothing like Reigns, she's actually one of the best all round performers in the division so it's not like her push can't be justified. Her matches with Becky and Bayley at TakeOver prove that she can go in the ring and be a really good storyteller. Would I prefer becky to be in her spot? Of course, but I'm not going to hate Sasha just because she seems to be the one who the machine want to get behind.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Becky's awesome at selling a loss. In tears the last two title matches she had (one v Charlotte and one v Sasha in NXT), and looking legit PO'd after Ric gets himself involved again.
> 
> Such a rare quality these days.


Becky is a female Rollins when it comes to facial expressions. She's in a league of her own.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Drago said:


>


I need to stop watching videos like this. It makes me want her to win even more, and it's just going to make me more disappointed :sadpanda


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Umbreon said:


>


Fierce Bex does things to me... :cgmoan


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

Drago said:


>



LASS QUEEN.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

FWIW the betting odds against Becky have been going down since Raw. She's still the outsider to win, but she's being given better odds.

I'll continue believing she has a chance, and knowing it would make the most sense until the bell rings to end the match on Sunday.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Pirate Bex was great. I also really liked her steampunk tophat. So many possibilities with the steampunk theme that she could rock for Mania, can't wait to see what she brings.


to keep with the steampunk theme she should totally enter in a dirigible.

either that or a flaming penny-farthing.


----------



## Darylwd (Mar 30, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> I think you're being slightly harsh, mate. She's nothing like Reigns, she's actually one of the best all round performers in the division so it's not like her push can't be justified. Her matches with Becky and Bayley at TakeOver prove that she can go in the ring and be a really good storyteller. Would I prefer becky to be in her spot? Of course, but I'm not going to hate Sasha just because she seems to be the one who the machine want to get behind.


sasha is really overrated Becky and Paige have carried her to all her good matches on the man roster. I think at best she's 6th on the roster in talent and she's easily the ugliest. But all I want is a fair fight put them on a level playing field and let the one who's the best win out. 

Sorry I had to vent guys it just sucks to see hardwork go unnoticed and unrewarded.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> I think you're being slightly harsh, mate. She's nothing like Reigns, she's actually one of the best all round performers in the division so it's not like her push can't be justified. Her matches with Becky and Bayley at TakeOver prove that she can go in the ring and be a really good storyteller. Would I prefer becky to be in her spot? Of course, but I'm not going to hate Sasha just because she seems to be the one who the machine want to get behind.


Yeah Sasha is good she hasn't done anything in the main roster yet though her promos and matches have been sup-par and they tried to turn her into a female new day in one of the ppv's so it's not all her fault but her winning seems nearly as obvious as Roman winning so I hope Charlotte retains even though I like Sasha more if Becky ain't winning. Most matches this year seem easy to predict at WM but the HIAC match.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

There's no need to tear down Sasha to make a case for Becky--this is what I see from a lot of other fans, and would prefer not to see it from Becky fans, too. Sasha is a talented performer right up there with Becky. But it makes no sense for her to win at Mania, and Sasha winning at Mania also leaves the division with limited story options going forward until a new face is called up (Bayley) which then immediately screws Becky over yet again.

If things were reversed, and Sasha were in Becky's position in this story, I would be promoting a Sasha win at Mania. Things as they are, Becky should be the only legitimate and sensible option.


----------



## Darylwd (Mar 30, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Yeah Sasha is good she hasn't done anything in the main roster yet though her promos and matches have been sup-par and they tried to turn her into a female new day in one of the ppv's so it's not all her fault but her winning seems nearly as obvious as Roman winning so I hope Charlotte retains even though I like Sasha more if Becky ain't winning. Most matches this year seem easy to predict at WM but the HIAC match.


The only way change can happen is you push back. Everyone that loves Becky but says sasha's alright too. Your just holding Becky back do you think if all the Daniel Bryan fans said "man it sucks that he's not in the wrestlemania main event for the title but that Randy Orton is good so I'll just deal with it." No we got to make our voices heard don't settle for ground beef when you can have filet mignon.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Darylwd said:


> The only way change can happen is you push back. Everyone that loves Becky but says sasha's alright too. Your just holding Becky back do you think if all the Daniel Bryan fans said "man it sucks that he's not in the wrestlemania main event for the title but that Randy Orton is good so I'll just deal with it." No we got to make our voices heard don't settle for ground beef when you can have filet mignon.


Becky is in the match though so your point is nulled there, plus Sasha should be in the match as well they just handled it very badly like WWE does, and people's main problem was that Bootista was in the main event instead of Bryan.

I just hope they don't ruin Bayley and have her debut and win the title because Trips seems to like her they should have a slow burn and wait like a year for her win. I feel like they've already ruined Sami Zayn who is similar to her, no vignettes or anything.


----------



## Darylwd (Mar 30, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Becky is in the match though so your point is nulled there, plus Sasha should be in the match as well they just handled it very badly like WWE does, and people's main problem was that Bootista was in the main event instead of Bryan.
> 
> I just hope they don't ruin Bayley and have her debut and win the title because Trips seems to like her they should have a slow burn and wait like a year for her win. I feel like they've already ruined Sami Zayn who is similar to her, no vignettes or anything.


Ok just be prepared for a 400 day reign from sasha. You guys don't get why she's being pushed there's a reason New Day and sasha are going to get pushed to the moon. WWE's trying to make up for the fact they've never had a black world champion so now their gonna do it while it's not getting a lot of attention for what it is so now have the counter that their longest reigning Divas and tag team champs were black.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Darylwd said:


> Ok just be prepared for a 400 day reign from sasha. You guys don't get why she's being pushed there's a reason New Day and sasha are going to get pushed to the moon. WWE's trying to make up for the fact they've never had a black world champion so now their gonna do it while it's not getting a lot of attention for what it is so now have the counter that their longest reigning Divas and tag team champs were black.


No black wrestler really should of been world champion though except Mark Henry and the most well known wrestler ever is half black in The Rock.

The New Day are pushed because they are the only tag team worth a damn now that Cesaro and Kidd are injured and that Vince loves him some Big E considering according to them dirtsheets he was Vince's pick for the big push but HHH wanted Roman.

Sasha is being pushed because Triple H likes her and I am pretty sure she is half black considering The Rock looks blacker so if he doesn't count neither should she.

If WWE really cared about pleasing demographics Darren Young would be doing more than dark matches.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

This situation is bad enough without having to resort to stupid shit like race card or making up lies like Sasha not being talented.

Its ok to bitch and moan and be sad about it but don't make stuff up.
and BTW yes I am fully aware and prepared for Sasha reign of terror, it will be just like AJ lee with her being the only one that really matters and all the rest are just fodder for her until they bring up Bayley.


----------



## Darylwd (Mar 30, 2016)

Reotor said:


> This situation is bad enough without having to resort to stupid shit like race card or making up lies like Sasha not being talented.
> 
> Its ok to bitch and moan and be sad about it but don't make stuff up.
> and BTW yes I am fully aware and prepared for Sasha reign of terror, it will be just like AJ lee with her being the only one that really matters and all the rest are just fodder for her until they bring up Bayley.


Do you think their gonna have their supersashawinslol lose three strait matches to Bayley even though two happened on NXT they were still promoted on the main roster. The only way her reign is gonna end is when people get sick of her always winning and burying really talented divas and start giving her Eva Marie heat.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sorry I refuse to continue this discussion here, this is the Becky Lynch thread, not the we hate Sasha thread. If you want start a new thread and ill join in.

back on topic, here are some Becky gifs


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Darylwd said:


> sasha is really overrated Becky and Paige have carried her to all her good matches on the man roster. I think at best she's 6th on the roster in talent and she's easily the ugliest. But all I want is a fair fight put them on a level playing field and let the one who's the best win out.
> 
> Sorry I had to vent guys it just sucks to see hardwork go unnoticed and unrewarded.


Why did you feel the need to say "she's the ugliest"?

What has that got to do with anything? In fact it makes it sound like you dislike her because she isn't attractive to you, which is a stupid reason to not like a wrestler.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

I don't know why I have to keep saying it, but WWE altering the WM plan alone is huge. She hasn't been on the main roster for a year and is in the first real title match at WM the women have gotten in years. They clearly like Becky enough that she's going to get her due eventually. It fucking sucks that it probably isn't going to be at Mania despite making the most sense, believe me I know. But this much fucking doom and gloom is not necessary.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Would it be too much if Becky added a bridge to the Dis-Arm-Her?










May be kind of overkill since the current version always look good, but it would also add more to a heated rivalry like the one with Charlotte (with the whole "taking your belt and your arm" thing).


----------



## Glharrison85 (Oct 13, 2015)

Nothing to see here


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Flik said:


> Would it be too much if Becky added a bridge to the Dis-Arm-Her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know how "safe" WWE are trying to be with banning certain moves and stuff, adding a bridge to The Dis-Arm-Her add's more risk to the move, if she were to pull it the wrong way or someone didn't know to position themselves properly for it they could get a serious injury from it. It would look cool but not really worth the risk.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Flik said:


> Would it be too much if Becky added a bridge to the Dis-Arm-Her?


It would be cool to see her doing it, but I don't think they'd allow it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Does anyone know if Becky's family is coming for Wrestlemania?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Flik said:


> Would it be too much if Becky added a bridge to the Dis-Arm-Her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has both her hands occupied pulling the arm, anyway, so a bridge would be kinda difficult to pull off, I think.

She does a roll into her disarm-her sometimes, which is kinda cool. Wouldn't mind seeing that more often. She has also done an arm lock with her feet before which is pretty interesting. It'd also be cool to see her throw in a flying armbar here and there, or maybe a triangle armbar, or kimura lock. 

I'd also like to see her start using the middle rope, instead of the bottom rope, to do her springboard sidekick in the corner.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Sorry I refuse to continue this discussion here, this is the Becky Lynch thread, not the we hate Sasha thread. If you want start a new thread and ill join in.
> 
> back on topic, here are some Becky gifs


Glorious kada



Empress said:


> Does anyone know if Becky's family is coming for Wrestlemania?


I hope so, wouldn't mind seeing her mother in the crowd :Tripslick


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Flik said:


> Would it be too much if Becky added a bridge to the Dis-Arm-Her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She should go all Pentagon Jr and start breaking arms.

Looks like more signs are pointing to a Sasha win, I don't think Becky will reach this level of momentum again if she loses right now due to how they booked her. :hogan


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

They're going to retire the Diva belt and title by giving the new Women's belt and title to a Diva character? :austin3


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Show off your abs more Becks, hthxbye


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> Show off your abs more Becks, hthxbye












:sodone


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Mick Foley repping Bex from Mania


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715389538554654720


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Well done for stopping this thread from breaking down guys :clap

I'm pulling for Becky all the way, as it makes by far the most sense with how they've done the whole story, but i'll still mark if Sasha pins/makes Charlotte tap too, because i do consider Sasha to be awesome as well. Whatever happens, Becky has done great, and with some luck the WWE will at least have taken note about how good she can be.

Heck, even the likes of Heyman have said that they've only scratched the surface with Becky. She's still pretty young for a WWE talent, there's still loads of time for her to grow and have her moment. Keep the faith. :becky


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Can't seem to post a pic from instagram, but seeing my Favorite Wrestler of all times (Edge) wearing Becky's lass kicker shirt is fucking amazing.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BC--Ym2C_ay/


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

etrbaby said:


> Can't seem to post a pic from instagram, but seeing my Favorite Wrestler of all times (Edge) wearing Becky's lass kicker shirt is fucking amazing.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BC--Ym2C_ay/


Bit of a complicated process, but to get IG pics to work, right click on the picture and click 'view page source' then Ctrl+F and type in 'jpg', go to the first hit on the page, and copy the link that you get. It's a bit of a pain.

Either way, do love this picture. A lot of awesomeness in one shot.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Bit of a complicated process, but to get IG pics to work, right click on the picture and click 'view page source' then Ctrl+F and type in 'jpg', go to the first hit on the page, and copy the link that you get. It's a bit of a pain.
> 
> Either way, do love this picture. A lot of awesomeness in one shot.













haha thank you tons for this, you have no idea how many times I wanted to save some pics posted on IG! :grin2:


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

This picture reeks
...
..
.
Of Awesomeness.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sweet mother of god.....


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Not sure I'm into the hillbilly Jesus Pocahontas look but depending on what she's going to use that rope for my body is ready.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

10/10 would hire as ranch hand.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

HO...LEE...SHIT.

This lass really CAN make any get up look amazing. :done


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

WWE WrestleMania 32: Why Becky Lynch Should Win



> Entering her first WrestleMania, The Lass Kicker, Becky Lynch, needs to win the Divas Championship at the big event.
> 
> For the first time in years, the Women’s division finally has a match at WrestleMania worth watching. Since early last year WWE, (specifically NXT) has made it a major emphasis to rebuild the Women’s division. One of the Divas who can be thanked for this recent revolution in Women’s wrestling is Becky Lynch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/...cle_3eaa69c2-f6d5-11e5-b1ae-0b14d2095ade.html



> Divas Championship match: Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks vs Charlotte (c)
> 
> Leading up: Charlotte and Becky had a great feud going until the cheating ways of the Flairs became too much. Sasha immediately inserted herself into the title picture. Now we have a triple threat match for the title. This will be a great match, and arguably the best WWE Divas match to date.
> 
> ...


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

I am a becky fan, but see Sasha walking out Champ.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Drago said:


>



:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

First of all, new photoshoot is fucking ace kada:



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Looks like more signs are pointing to a Sasha win, I don't think Becky will reach this level of momentum again if she loses right now due to how they booked her. :hogan


It took her like one month in the build to the Royal Rumble to get as over as anyone else in the division. You all are waaaay too knee jerk with these reactions.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Drago said:


>


Holy fuck :faint:


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Hurin said:


> First of all, new photoshoot is fucking ace kada:
> 
> 
> It took her like one month in the build to the Royal Rumble to get as over as anyone else in the division. You all are waaaay to knee jerk with these reactions.


Man I wish I had your optimism and confidence.
its not that I think think she cant, its just that I'm not sure they will let her.
Cageside seats rumors section already reported that the plan after Mania is to remove Becky from the title picture and leave Sasha and Charlotte to feud.
It doesn't give a Becky Lynch fan much to hold on to:crying:


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

I kinda feel like when Charlotte inevitably loses she'll have run her course in the title picture for now. Doesn't mean she won't be involved, but I'm starting to feel like it's her time to step back a bit. To her credit though she's a fantastic heel.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Man I wish I had your optimism and confidence.
> its not that I think think she cant, its just that I'm not sure they will let her.
> Cageside seats rumors section already reported that the plan after Mania is to remove Becky from the title picture and leave Sasha and Charlotte to feud.
> It doesn't give a Becky Lynch fan much to hold on to


The nature of the smaller soon-to-be Women's Division is that there's little room in the immediate title picture, but it also means the sort of booking that led to some of the shittier champions before: the top of the division all get to take a turn with the belt. They altered a Wrestlemania plan to add her, I can't see her not being a lock for a run later this year.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I really want her to win, but I wouldn't put it past WWE to pull some Baley related fuckery with Charlotte retaining.

Also.. That new photoshoot...

:fuckyeah


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Tommy-V said:


>


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Tommy-V said:


>


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Bloody hell another Sasha video on youtube and 0 Becky videos that is 5 videos in 4 days I am starting to believe that they aren't going to have Sasha win as they just keep making it more predictable.

I hope Kevin Dunn actually captures her reaction to losing this time as he missed in the Royal Rumble...It's going to be sad though if he does.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


>


:whoo


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


>


It hurts in my feels. :gameover


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


>


Holy. FUCK. 

:sodone


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Tommy-V said:


>


DAMN!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715709604038971392


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Bex @ Axxess


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715713410495688704
:becky


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>












That Becky gif is tooooo much


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715739374999052289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715743920232144896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715744681284345856


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715713410495688704
> :becky


Bad ending to that tweet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715740003519705088


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I think I'm gonna need a lie down after seeing those gifs :sodone


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Bloody hell another Sasha video on youtube and 0 Becky videos that is 5 videos in 4 days *I am starting to believe that they aren't going to have Sasha win as they just keep making it more predictable*.


I really wish WWE even cared if they were predictable, but they don't.
It was known A WHOLE YEAR EARLIER, Cena and Roman were going to win the 2013 and 2015 Royal Rumble for example.
Just like was predicted from the moment they debuted, that Sasha was going to win the title from Charlotte at WM, they didn't plan on putting Becky in the match, but I guess because Charlotte failed as a face, and Sasha's character is somewhat of a tweener and Becky did an amazing job to level up the divas revolution, she was put it, but I'm pretty sure the plans are still in for Sasha to win, Snoop Dog, All the youtube videos, Sasha still living up on her NXT name which will get her a huge smark pop.. so much seems going well for well ( I thought WWE might give Charlotte the win after they had Sasha beat her on SD, now I'm like 75% Sasha, 25% Charlotte )


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Becky's real name is Rebecca Quin thats a badass name lol


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>


Becky's going to kill someone one of these days. :done

Everyone's probable reaction at Mania:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715713410495688704
> :becky


If this was the Paige thread we'd have 2 pages of "how over she is" and "shes the "face of the division" :booklel


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Tommy-V said:


>


:sodone

She is even the best in photoshoots she killed it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Everyone's probable reaction at Mania:


My probable reaction:










followed by


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>


That's just too much, I think I should stop coming to this thread.:faint:

Who am I kidding? Like I could :lmao


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I've noticed Bex getting a lot of love in comment sections of Mania articles like this one.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

tommo010 said:


> If this was the Paige thread we'd have 2 pages of "how over she is" and "shes the "face of the division" :booklel


That's all some of them do in that thread lol. It's killing them that Becky and Sasha are in the title match at Mania.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I really hope Becky doesn't end up as the forgotten NXT Diva. Sasha's likely to win at Mania, which isn't a bad thing. But Becky is easily the best of the NXT Divas. She looks really gorgeous thesedays as well on top of her slick ring work, good mic skills and how likable she is. She's a great babyface and could be a great heel as well.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

It seems everyday Becky's chances slip down with them Takeover results. :crying:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> It seems everyday Becky's chances slip down with them Takeover results. :crying:


Agreed, with Bayley dropping the title it seems like Becky might be ready to fade away to allow Bayley to go at it with Sasha after Sasha and Charlotte probably have a 1 v 1 either on RAW or at Payback.

Sad times, but Becky's had a good stint in the title picture and has taken her chance to shine. She'll end up back in the picture at some point again this year i think, and there's going to be an inevitable 4 way with the 4HW again which she'll be in. Hopefully she's not a write off.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:becky


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

CJ said:


>


Is that Fred Weasley? :surprise:


----------



## Airrazor (Apr 2, 2016)

I do wonder about Trips & Stephanie are because they're her backstage advocates. I mean if are any plans for Bex, she should give her notice & go back to NXT, at least she should feel more appreciated. This treatment she is getting is wrong especially considering what she has done to make it (& her case) work. It's infuriating for myself for that kind of talent be wasted like that.

Your thoughts ?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Airrazor said:


> I do wonder about Trips & Stephanie are because they're her backstage advocates. I mean if are any plans for Bex, she should give her notice & go back to NXT, at least she should feel more appreciated. This treatment she is getting is wrong especially considering what she has done to make it (& her case) work. It's infuriating for myself for that kind of talent be wasted like that.
> 
> Your thoughts ?


My thoughts are that I don't think Becky really mind, she just loves to do what she does.
I think she is just happy she can actually make a living doing the thing she loves the most and don't really care who gets to be champ and at what point
I hope I'm wrong and shes more ambitious than that but that's my impression of her.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

WWE WrestleMania 32 Predictions: Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch



> Tim Sherry – Contributor
> 
> From the day Banks arrived on the WWE main roster it seemed like only a matter of time before she’d be Divas champion. However, since she seems to be the most over of the three, it won’t be that easy for her. Expect a swerve here with Lynch taking the strap. This will lead to a feud with Sasha and Lynch where Sasha can play the heel, something she excels at. And this would leave Charlotte to hopefully be the one to welcome Bayley to the WWE roster after Mania.
> 
> Prediction: Becky Lynch


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> WWE WrestleMania 32 Predictions: Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch
> Tim Sherry – Contributor
> 
> From the day Banks arrived on the WWE main roster it seemed like only a matter of time before she’d be Divas champion. However, since she seems to be the most over of the three, it won’t be that easy for her. Expect a swerve here with Lynch taking the strap. This will lead to a feud with Sasha and Lynch where Sasha can play the heel, something she excels at. And this would leave Charlotte to hopefully be the one to welcome Bayley to the WWE roster after Mania.
> ...


This is very similar to how I'd book it, I'd have Charlotte and Sasha "crash" Becky's celebration on Raw they both beat her down and Bayley's music hits for a run in save and start the slow burn to a Fatal 4 Way at Summerslam with their feuds interchanging. Put the belt on Sasha around that time then have Bayley v Sasha at Mania with Bayley winning.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Tommy-V said:


>


Good lord.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> This is very similar to how I'd book it, I'd have Charlotte and Sasha "crash" Becky's celebration on Raw they both beat her down and Bayley's music hits for a run in save and start the slow burn to a Fatal 4 Way at Summerslam with their feuds interchanging. Put the belt on Sasha around that time then have Bayley v Sasha at Mania with Bayley winning.


Only thing I think I'd change is I'd make it a ladder match at Summerslam with all 4 of them. Then I'd also start a MITB for the women's division. Not sure how I'd arrange the title runs in that case, but these two things--women's MITB and ladder match--need to happen in 2016, IMO.

Also, depending on how the roster for women shapes up, I'd look to start a women's tag-team division and title, perhaps with the inaugural title match taking place at then next Mania to give them time to build up some good teams and stories.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Mother of god, that new photo shoot

:mark: :mark: :faint: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> :sodone


:sodone :sodone :sodone










:faint: :faint: :faint:


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

I... I can't. Done forever.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Cute little boobs


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> :sodone


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Damn.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish more of the inductees had stories about Bruno for some reason


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

2 more Sasha videos on YT I just want 1 Becky video dammit :vincecry

Becky defiantly the hottest diva at HOF.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Ithil said:


>





















Good god almighty.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Tommy-V said:


>


Damn, those are Goddess level. She is amazing.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716497093112774656
I keep hearing she got godly pop at HOF but I can't find a clip of it, anyone got one?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

:sodone

I'd never seen these before.. ohmy.. the camera loves her..


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

This thread rn...


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

PLEASE GOD LET THERE BE JUSTICE TONIGHT


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> :sodone


Holy fucking shit !!!!!
:cena6:cena6:done


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Becky better win!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Today is the day Bex gets validation.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Fuck my life... she'll win!










Yup, I got my hopes up. It's gonna be a damn rough night.

Go get 'em, Lass Kicker.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Gainn_Damage said:


> I'd never seen these before.. ohmy.. the camera loves her..


Ya its her first shoot in WWE. Was at Brooklyn during Summerslam weekend.

There is also a short video of it.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

She'll look good in the match no doubt.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Becky was smoking hot last night. I got a bit of a girl crush on her. 

I wish her all the best tonight. Whether she wins or not, Becky has come a long way to make a statement on the main roster. Proud to be a fan.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Umbreon said:


>


Holy shit loool. Im dieing.


Ps the lynch fans are a very...Hopeful group.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Just go out there and make an impression Becky, you've got it in you to win most of those thousands of fans over, win or lose.

We're rootin' for ya roud


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Umbreon said:


>


Didn't know Becky is a southpaw.
One jab Becky...just one right jab...
Do it...DO IT! :vince5


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Didn't know Becky is a southpaw.
> One jab Becky...just one right jab...
> Do it...DO IT! :vince5


Thats pre Nxt womens champion Sasha lol. She took it way back lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

SashaXFox said:


> Thats pre Nxt womens champion Sasha lol. She took it way back lol


That Sasha was the best Sasha.
Also if it makes you feel any better I have no hope at all.:draper2


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

its off topic dude but your sig is beautiful lol


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Reotor said:


> That Sasha was the best Sasha.
> Also if it makes you feel any better I have no hope at all.:draper2


Hope is good. And i can see your point pre Nxt women champion Sasha being best.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716651907352276992
roud:yeahyeah:swanson


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716426674280079360


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716660569055449088


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

So it IS her boyfriend. I don't know how to feel about this. :Out


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

This Lynch fandom is hitting Rock Bottom Fast. There's a thread with a guy gullible enough to believe that he found Becky on a dating site...This is worse then anything ive ever seen any paige fan do.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

SashaXFox said:


> This Lynch fandom is hitting Rock Bottom Fast. There's a thread with a guy gullible enough to believe that he found Becky on a dating site...This is worse then anything ive ever seen any paige fan do.


As far as I can tell the OP ain't A Becky Lynch fan though :draper2


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> As far as I can tell the OP ain't A Becky Lynch fan though :draper2


Dude just came into Becky's fan thread to shit on the entire fanbase on the basis of a single post of another thread from some random guy. I wouldn't waste too much of my time trying to reason with him.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716651907352276992
> roud:yeahyeah:swanson


Who THE FUCK is this douchebag?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Who THE FUCK is this douchebag?


Loool


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Becky with Zayn and Owens 10 years ago.

Owens face :lmao


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

MRW Bex goes full Lass-kicker and takes Charlotte's arm for the title.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Good luck to Becky tonight. She deserves the world but I just don't see her winning.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716756341755252736
Will look better on Becky.
Altho that's not fair, anything would look better on her >


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716756341755252736
> Will look better on Becky.
> Altho that's not fair, anything would look better on her >


That'll look great on Becky :becky Hopefully they make the right decision :fingerscrossed


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sucks that she tapped and is probably out of the feud. I still have faith for later on though. They put all three of them over hard as fuck tonight. Becky's not gonna give up hope on chasing that dream so we shouldn't give up on her either. 

Stay positive guys.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Was kind of obvious she didn't have a chance and was just there to take the fall.

Hard to know what will happen to her now. Shame.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Fantastic match. Yeah she took the submission, but she was the best performer, the raw emotion on her face was truly a sight to behold, and it was easily MOTN. Maybe even the best WWE women's match of all time. Proud of her.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Agree that she was the best performer, stole the show. Charlotte was great too, that moonsault was a thing of beauty. Sasha was uncharacteristically sloppy, she botched her finisher twice.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Sasha was so out of the league of the other 2 today. Was shocked at how well Charlotte did. But Becky was easily once again the best of the 3. It's a shame she took the pin, but have her start a nice feud with the likes of Emma and Paige soon. Nice job Becky and congrats on your first mania.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Sasha was so out of the league of the other 2 today. Was shocked at how well Charlotte did. But Becky was easily once again the best of the 3.


Sasha really did struggle at first and looked extremely nervous, but I thought she got better as the match went on. 

Becky was far more comfortable than either of the others in front of that immense crowd. She looked like it was her 5th WM or more, not her first.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Despite Becky eating the fall, I cant honestly say I'm mad at the result.
This match was good, better than the Asuka/Bayley match imo and that was my goal for it to be.

So happy for those 3, couldn't ask for a better WrestleMania debut imo, just the fact that they were fighting for the new *WOMEN's* championship belt alone is enough to make history, they are now immortals.roud:applause

Also glad Becky had her revenge against Ric and that suplex from the ropes was sweet.

I also have to add that just like in this entire feud and storyline, Becky and Charlotte carried the vast majority of the match, Sasha felt like she was absent through the majority of the match, and the parts she were in were uncharacteristically sloppy, they put her over big time but she is yet to deliver.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Sasha was disappointing again Charlotte really impressed so I am glad she retained but she is properly just going to lose it at the next B ppv which makes no sense.

Becky losing and suffered a nip slip not her night :crying: I don't think Becky is going to ever get the title as Sasha is next and surely they will put it on Bayley after that I am pretty sure it's all HHH choices for the woman and he defiantly prefers Sasha and Bayley.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

It's ok, Becky can be both of the women's tag champions at once when they bring those titles in.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Ill be looking for Tamina v becky on superstars.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

The three of them are made after that, they stole the show on fucking Wrestlemania in a historic match for multiple reasons. Becky's nowhere near done.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> Ill be looking for Tamina v becky on superstars.


Trying too hard.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Hurin said:


> Trying too hard.


Looooooooool. Lynch fans lool


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

SashaXFox said:


> Ill be looking for Tamina v becky on superstars.


:tripsscust

You seem pretty salty that Sasha didn't win


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Initial review:

It's really a shame WWE felt the need to tarnish an otherwise great match that was delivering in virtually every other way with the same bullshit ending we've been having to deal with for the months preceding it. Look, it was fine the first couple of times, but it's beyond old now. I was so sure that Wrestlemania, let alone the debut of the Women's championship, would be too significant of an event to simply taint the ending the same way they have been doing all this time. I mean, seriously, why? Why did they have to do that? Granted, I'd be disappointed in Becky not winning and being pinned/sub either way, but it just annoys the shit out of me that Ric gets away with this nonsense yet again. 

Someone break this motherfucker's geriatric legs already. :fuckthis

I hate that Bex was the one to tap here, but at the same time, Sasha would have been able to break the submission if it wasn't for Ric, and IIRC they were all in danger of tapping throughout the match, only to be saved by the third party. So it sucks, but given the context, it's also not the worst. Bex, for instance, had Charlotte in the Disarm-her and Charlotte was saved by Sasha. 

I'm still a bit confused about the rules--I thought this was a No DQ match, yet it looks like the sub attempt between Sasha and Charlotte got broken after Bex dragged Sasha to the ropes, and both Bex and Charlotte were going for ropes in order to break subs, and Bex dragged Charlotte back to the center to prevent her from getting to the ropes in her Disarm-her. 

In any case, the match was (up until the very end) pretty good all around. There were some good exchanges, and some really nice spots. I especially liked Bex breaking out some new moves we haven't seen her use much, or at all, in the main roster. She had Charlotte in what looked like a modified kimura lock using one of her legs at one point that was kinda cool. And the Bexplex from the ropes was great, too. It was very satisfying to see her dive into Ric and take him out--it's just too bad he wasn't taken out entirely. 

I didn't really see any major botches that I can recall, though a couple of Sasha's backstabbers didn't really work out too well. One simply had no drop because it was done to a downed opponent, and the other just seemed sloppy. Not sure what was at fault there, but those were the biggest awkward moves I remember seeing.

Charlotte's moonsault off the ropes was pretty great, I have to admit. I'd like to see them all doing more high spots like this in the future as this is one thing a lot of their matches with each other has been lacking. Although it looked to me like Bex got the full hit from that--Charlotte landed right on Bex's head :lol Poor Bex.

Hats off to the ladies, they had a very respectable WM debut and delivered a really good match with a lot of back and forth, edge of your seat moments, dramatic spots, and some impressive wrestling. I really enjoyed it, until the very end. 

I also have to say I'm quite happy with the new belt design--it's distinct, yet not exaggerated or "special" and still cohesive with the current belts of the men's division, which is exactly what it should be IMO--and am so glad to see the Diva's belt go. 

I have no idea where the stories are supposed to go now though. It feels like at least the past two months or so have all been for nothing for these characters. I'm going to be annoyed if they call up Bayley and give her a run right away. I guess the feuding between Bex, Sasha, and Charlotte just continues ad infinitum until the WWE finally tells Flair to fuck off? I really don't understand this decision tonight. I mean, it's not impossible that it couldn't turn into something good in the end, but a title change at Mania made sense. I also can't help but find the irony of it all rather awkward--Charlotte's inaugural win of the new Women's Championship was essentially secured by her father--A MAN. :lmao Derp. W2g Vince.

Idk. The end just kinda took away from what was otherwise a really enjoyable match, IMO. Maybe something interesting will come of it on Raw or something, but I'm not going to be holding my breath. I guess I'm at least happy that Bex looked pretty great in the ring tonight for her Mania debut, regardless. 

Still rooting for her to take that title! :becky


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> :tripsscust
> 
> You seem pretty salty that Sasha didn't win


Nah not nomore. I realised Sasha will v Charlotte at payback . Hey but ik who's not going


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> Looooooooool. Lynch fans lool


I understand that you're mad that Banks was the sloppiest person in that match by far, but trust me, it's going to be okay!


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

SashaXFox said:


> Ill be looking for Tamina v becky on superstars.



lolz, will that be before or after you blade yourself in the bathroom?



SashaXFox said:


> Nothing matters anymore .


lol


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Imagine being so pathetic that you have to try to troll a dedicated mark thread for a talented wrestler that just utterly showed up the one that you're a stupid mark for, because you're that mad your fave didn't win.










Really makes you think.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Hurin said:


> Imagine being so pathetic that you have to try to troll a dedicated mark thread for a talented wrestler that just utterly showed up the one that you're a stupid mark for, because you're that mad your fave didn't win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he is just an AJ lee or Paige fan that converted at some point to Sasha.
I used to really love Sasha but fans like him makes it really difficult to even like her.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> Ill be looking for Tamina v becky on superstars.


Would probably be better than anything sashas done since her callup. She was far and away the weakest link in that match and has been the weakest of the three call ups in everything especially the mic.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Pull the trigger on becky vs paige now, I don't care who is heel just do it and watch them blow the Charlotte Sasha stale feud out of the water.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Pull the trigger on becky vs paige now, I don't care who is heel just do it and watch them blow the Charlotte Sasha stale feud out of the water.


Paige needs to get away from all that Total Diva and Bellas nonsense. I wouldn't mind seeing something develop between Paige, Bex, and perhaps Emma, too at some point. Paige and Bex still kinda have some unresolved PCB stuff they could use to lead into another story.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Paige needs to get away from all that Total Diva and Bellas nonsense. I wouldn't mind seeing something develop between Paige, Bex, and perhaps Emma, too at some point. Paige and Bex still kinda have some unresolved PCB stuff they could use to lead into another story.


A tag team in the future of those 2 could be something great too. Also Paige for good or for bad is a big part of that show until it gets cancelled, which it probably won't for a long time.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Did anyone else notice that a few spots from the HHH/Reigns match were spots that have been done in Becky's matches before? And that the women pulled them off better.

Like the spot where HHH had Roman in an arm submission, locking the arm straight and pulling it back behind him. I'm pretty sure in Becky and Sasha's NXT match they did a similar submission spot. I remember it pretty clearly because it's one of the few submissions in the WWE that has actually made me cringe because of how believable it looked. The ladies pulled it off so much better.

Then there was another where HHH was going for armbars and Roman kept lifting him to slam him down to break free of it. Again, Becky's had matches with this spot. I can't recall which, exactly. But I know I've seen this in her matches. Roman could barely even lift HHH very high, so the follow-up slam looked rather weak. Whereas the ladies again pulled it off much better, IIRC.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

If Becky taking the submission means that she's tagging with Nattie on Main Event every week then I give up. They need to keep her on Raw in her own feud with Paige or Emma, allow her to continue to showcase her fancy ring work with a decent performer.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Like the spot where HHH had Roman in an arm submission, locking the arm straight and pulling it back behind him. I'm pretty sure in Becky and Sasha's NXT match they did a similar submission spot. I remember it pretty clearly because it's one of the few submissions in the WWE that has actually made me cringe because of how believable it looked. The ladies pulled it off so much better.


This one?










Yeah it's pretty rough looking. Flexibility likely plays a big role in that and you simply can't expect either of those big guys to be as flexible as even a pretty muscular girl like Bex.

As for the slams looking worse when Roman and Hunter did them... Roman is seriously the weakest guy pushed as a powerhouse that I have ever seen. He struggled to do three consecutive suplexes on Bryan, and Sin Cara does his schoolboy powerbomb on bigger guys better than Roman does. It's absurd.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716893820235874304
:becky


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

All three delivered last night but I thought Becky was the best performer in the match, she wrestled the cleanest.

Yes the match was sloppy in parts; however they gave it their all out there and put on probably the best match of the night.

Charlotte :clap
Sasha :clap
Becky :clap

After that Becky deserves to stay in the mix, fingers crossed they keep pushing her forward :becky


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

islesfan13 said:


> Pull the trigger on becky vs paige now, I don't care who is heel just do it and watch them blow the Charlotte Sasha stale feud out of the water.


Yes, yes, yes. Paige needs to desperately get away from the 'Total DIVAs' monkier and the title feud will transition into Charlotte/Sasha now, and they really shouldn't leave Becky with nothing to do. Again, I wouldn't be too sure regarding face/heel. I would suggest Paige play heel because 1. She's better than way and 2. Becky plays a way more likable face than Charlotte so it might not fall flat on it's face.

They need to get away from having one title feud and nothing but a random mutli diva issued feud ongoing. Two proper feuds with actual story lines shouldn't be out of the question now.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Vince is truly a fucking moron if he doesn't see he has gold with those 3 ladies.
3 women who can steal the show on *WrestleMania* on their freaking *debut!*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

NJ88 said:


> Yes, yes, yes. Paige needs to desperately get away from the 'Total DIVAs' monkier and the title feud will transition into Charlotte/Sasha now, and they really shouldn't leave Becky with nothing to do. Again, I wouldn't be too sure regarding face/heel. I would suggest Paige play heel because 1. She's better than way and 2. Becky plays a way more likable face than Charlotte so it might not fall flat on it's face.
> 
> They need to get away from having one title feud and nothing but a random mutli diva issued feud ongoing. Two proper feuds with actual story lines shouldn't be out of the question now.


It shouldn't be out the question, but it will be.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Crazy Irish people.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Caffore said:


> It shouldn't be out the question, but it will be.


Unfortunately you're probably right, but they made some positive steps at Mania to make the women in general feel like more of a importance. Now that they've hopefully dropped the 'DIVA' title like it sounds like they have, they might take a few more of them seriously too. Because they have a load of talented women in the division right now who will all be underutilized if they get nothing outside of the title feud. Thinking about Becky, Paige, Emma and Summer Rae to name a few do nothing is quite sad.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Well done to Becky tonight, along with the other two. They totally killed it out there and barring the odd botch here and there (By Sasha, strangely), they delivered a thoroughly entertaining match, definitely MOTN in my opinion. I think they opened a lot of eyes once again to what the women can do, and if anyone in WWE creative has any sense they'll be able to see how good Becky is, she wasn't knocked off her game at all, and she was thoroughly impressive throughout the match.

I can see Becky being removed from the feud now due to her tapping, and the ending did IMO prove that Becky was just the fall girl, but still, i'd be surprised if she's not back in the picture soon enough. Just have to hope that she's not reduced back to wrestling meaningless matches on Main Event and Superstars like the rest.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

NJ88 said:


> Unfortunately you're probably right, but they made some positive steps at Mania to make the women in general feel like more of a importance. Now that they've hopefully dropped the 'DIVA' title like it sounds like they have, they might take a few more of them seriously too. Because they have a load of talented women in the division right now who will all be underutilized if they get nothing outside of the title feud. Thinking about Becky, Paige, Emma and Summer Rae to name a few do nothing is quite sad.


Oh it's really bad. Maybe they'll do something but in all honesty I have no confidence in booking. I am still fearing it'll be 1 feud and nothing.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

How sad that Becky has to just keep being the third wheel and taking all the losses. 

Becky was great at Mania, I think the spectacle was waaaay too much for Sasha though, she panicked a bit.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Eva Maryse said:


> How sad that Becky has to just keep being the third wheel and taking all the losses.
> 
> Becky was great at Mania, I think the spectacle was waaaay too much for Sasha though, she panicked a bit.


I love Sasha but it actually got slightly annoying when she started to cry for the 1000th time in her video logs. If she's going to be like that before every single big match then she will struggle to fulfil her potential in my opinion. She will just end up bottling it and giving 60% of what she's capable of. As for Becky it was just nice to see her living her own dream.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Your time will come Becky. So proud of you and rest of 4HW. :mj2


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Umbreon said:


>


Soaking in that atmosphere :banderas

Well what can I say these 3 really did start a new era of womens wrestling with that performance, easily match of the night even with Sasha's botches. Maybe I'm a little biased here but I thought Becky carried the match she was a constant presence throughout. The finish was probably the weakest part I mean really having Flair be the deciding factor tarnished a great match and the work these girls put in I feel took away some of the prestige, his interference finishes where ok for minor PPVs but to have him be the influence in their moment of glory on their biggest PPV outing was frankly a little pathetic.

I also feel Charlotte retaining and looking to solo feud with Sasha now has took away the chance to debut Bayley tonight unless they plan on a 4 way or using Bayley to extend Sasha v Charlotte until Summerslam. :draper2


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Drago said:


> Your time will come Becky. So proud of you and rest of 4HW. :mj2


GOAT


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Soaking in that atmosphere :banderas
> 
> Well what can I say these 3 really did start a new era of womens wrestling with that performance, easily match of the night even with Sasha's botches. Maybe I'm a little biased here but I thought Becky carried the match she was a constant presence throughout. The finish was probably the weakest part I mean really having Flair be the deciding factor tarnished a great match and the work these girls put in I feel took away some of the prestige, his interference finishes where ok for minor PPVs but to have him be the influence in their moment of glory on their biggest PPV outing was frankly a little pathetic.
> 
> I also feel Charlotte retaining and looking to solo feud with Sasha now has took away the chance to debut Bayley tonight unless they plan on a 4 way or using Bayley to extend Sasha v Charlotte until Summerslam. :draper2


No doubt, Becky was the star of the match, 100%. She wrestled like it was her 4th Mania, while the other 2 looks a little rusty in places. 

And no chance Bayley is coming up tonight now. Not sure when she will come now actually.

I just fucking hope they have something for Becky now beyond c-shows. I'm not too confident though (I mean, after Mania as a whole, how can anyone be confident in WWE booking)


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Couple things I noticed...

To me it sounded like a good amount of the audience was singing along to Becky's entrance. Kinda hard to tell--they were definitely standing up and cheering for her, but I could have sworn it also sounded like they were singing. Haven't been able to find an audience vid that demonstrates though.

Also, did she get scratched or something under her eye in the match?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Couple things I noticed...
> 
> To me it sounded like a good amount of the audience was singing along to Becky's entrance. Kinda hard to tell--they were definitely standing up and cheering for her, but I could have sworn it also sounded like they were singing. Haven't been able to find an audience vid that demonstrates though.
> 
> Also, did she get scratched or something under her eye in the match?


I think a few of them were singing along with her theme, some crowds do tend to do that these days. None of them have been quite as audible as they were in Brooklyn on NXT, but i think her theme is catching on slightly.

If she appears tonight or in London i reckon it'll be louder.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm curious to know in what direction they're going with the women's title now. If they go with Charlotte/Sasha then I'm afraid there's not much else for Becky to do, unless Paige turns heel and attacks her to set up a feud. If she is to even have a feud outside of the title picture, anyone but Paige would be a huge step down.

I didn't think about this enough so there's a chance it would probably be a bad idea, but what about a 6 woman match for the title with some stipulation at Extreme Rules? It could be something like Charlotte vs Sasha vs Becky vs Paige vs Emma vs Bayley. It probably really is a stupid idea :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Great match, Becky did us proud, but I fear she's not touching the title anytime soon :mj2

It's gonna be Charlotte, then Sasha and Bayley. Eventually Asuka's gonna get called up too :mj2 :mj2 Maybe even a Nia Jax or Lana run sprinkled in between :mj2


Here's hoping they atleast keep Becky involved in storylines and feuds and not just let her fade into obscurity or become a part of meaningless multi diva tags.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> I'm curious to know in what direction they're going with the women's title now. If they go with Charlotte/Sasha then I'm afraid there's not much else for Becky to do, unless Paige turns heel and attacks her to set up a feud. If she is to even have a feud outside of the title picture, anyone but Paige would be a huge step down.
> 
> I didn't think about this enough so there's a chance it would probably be a bad idea, but what about a 6 woman match for the title with some stipulation at Extreme Rules? It could be something like Charlotte vs Sasha vs Becky vs Paige vs Emma vs Bayley. It probably really is a stupid idea :lol


Eh. I don't really like huge matches like that most of the time. They can get sloppy real easily, and you have to split up time among so many different people, it's just a mess.

3 or 4 is fine with the right people, but at 6 people you're just taking away from the match, IMO.

I don't know why everyone is so quick to assume she's out of the title picture, either.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Eh. I don't really like huge matches like that most of the time. They can get sloppy real easily, and you have to split up time among so many different people, it's just a mess.
> 
> 3 or 4 is fine with the right people, but at 6 people you're just taking away from the match, IMO.
> 
> I don't know why everyone is so quick to assume she's out of the title picture, either.


Yeah I kinda agree with you, but I think with the right stipulation it could work if the gals were willing to put their bodies through it. 

I hope she isn't but given that she already had 2 shots in consecutive PPVs I don't see her having another one at Extreme Rules, unless it's a multi woman match.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Yeah I think the Woman's match was the second best match of the night although it didn't have much competition, Sasha looked really sloppy even though she was outside for a majority of the match don't know why they booked her like that when she is meant to be the big woman going forward and Jesus Sasha's entrance was awful with that singer I could of sang better, But I do think Charlotte and Becky both brought it I just didn't like how it was booked it felt more spot heavy than telling a story. I'm glad Becky took out Ric though for that kiss and him inducting himself in the Hof again I wouldn't be surprised if that how Charlotte retained though I do feel like she deserves it.



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> They totally killed it out there and barring the odd botch here and there (By Sasha, strangely)


I don't think it was that strange for Sasha she seemly has let the pressure get to her since the call up to the main roster so it might of been a good thing they held her win off till the next ppv and she doesn't suit being A babyface very well which hasn't helped her.

With 3 hours of Raw if they are serious about making Woman equal they should give the Woman at least 2 feuds, I just hope Becky steers clear from Lana or Eva, Paige or Emma would be a nice feud but Paige would have to turn heel again she is like the big show of the woman's division. It's properly me being pessimistic but I don't think Becky will ever win the title as it's properly going to be dominated by Charlotte,Sasha,Bayley and whoever else Trips takes a fancy to in Nxt.

EDIT-


J'onn J'onzz said:


> what about a 6 woman match for the title with some stipulation at Extreme Rules? It could be something like Charlotte vs Sasha vs Becky vs Paige vs Emma vs Bayley. It probably really is a stupid idea :lol


I could see that being a mess plus I doubt WWE would put Emma their I wouldn't be surprised if she goes back to Nxt now and they properly couldn't help themselves and put in someone like Lana.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> Looooooooool. Lynch fans lool


Negged loooooooooooool


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> I hope she isn't but given that she already had 2 shots in consecutive PPVs I don't see her having another one at Extreme Rules, unless it's a multi woman match.


Meh, Charlotte has no legitimacy to be denying anyone a match. I think all of her title "defenses" have basically been won by Ric, IIRC.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> they properly couldn't help themselves and put in someone like Lana.


Or :eva2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> I don't know why everyone is so quick to assume she's out of the title picture, either.


I might be being pessimistic, but looking at the ending, i don't think Becky will be near the title for a few months at least. She tapped to Charlotte, while Sasha was the one getting held back by Flair. You could say that Becky wouldn't have tapped were it not for Ric, but still, the ending points to a Sasha v Charlotte 1 v 1 feud, or at a stretch, a Bayley call up.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I might be being pessimistic, but looking at the ending, i don't think Becky will be near the title for a few months at least. She tapped to Charlotte, while Sasha was the one getting held back by Flair. You could say that Becky wouldn't have tapped were it not for Ric, but still, the ending points to a Sasha v Charlotte 1 v 1 feud, or at a stretch, a Bayley call up.


Maybe. I personally think that's a lame excuse, but wouldn't put it past the monkey's at WWE to look at it that way. But then what will that feud look like?

"WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"

"I'm the boss!"

:lmao


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Maybe. I personally think that's a lame excuse, but wouldn't put it past the monkey's at WWE to look at it that way. But then what will that feud look like?
> 
> "WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"
> 
> ...


That's the worst thing. 

Honestly, Sasha is a poor babyface character, and if she does go 1 v 1 with Charlotte at this point, then there's going to be problems i think, Becky was the face sort of holding the feud together, which is why i think that Bayley might be set to get involved tonight.

It's not fair on Becky at all, but i don't have any real hopes for her for the time being unfortunately.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

She'll fall down the card for a little bit, no doubt. But she helped make history last night and I know she'll bounce back.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm hardly a fan but this was sweet of both of them.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I can watch Becky suplex bitches all day.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Hurin said:


> I'm hardly a fan but this was sweet of both of them.


Is Nikki not wearing her Brace? The reddit insider said Bayley won't be getting called up but A woman will return so I guess it's Nikki the only other person I can think off is Maryse

The reddit insider guy also said he doesn't think Becky will disappear at least "From what I know, not the case so far at all. People really like her and she is a very hard worker. I think she sticks around for a while."

"Valuable. Hard worker, maybe not the frontrunner but if someone goes down a great substitution."

Welp it looks like she will get a run if Sasha is injured, The Zack Ryder of the woman's division.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> The reddit insider guy also said he doesn't think Becky will disappear at least "From what I know, not the case so far at all. People really like her and she is a very hard worker. I think she sticks around for a while."
> 
> "Valuable. Hard worker, maybe not the frontrunner but if someone goes down a great substitution."
> 
> Welp it looks like she will get a run if Sasha is injured, The Zack Ryder of the woman's division.


That's not what I'm getting from those quotes at all, man. falconarrow is speculating about long term booking of a division where he admits she is seen as a very popular player and total asset to the division. She ain't going to have to wait for an injury for her due, even if it is transitional.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Fucking fuck!!!!!!
I guess we know who WONT be showing up this Monday night RAW 











Wonder how she got it from, my guess is from the oh so perfect moonsault she got right in the face.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> Fucking fuck!!!!!!
> I guess we know who WONT be showing up this Monday night RAW
> 
> 
> ...


They can sell that as wounds of the battle give the new division a little rub of toughness and I can imagine most of the damage can be covered with a little make up too. I feel she needs a presence on Raw tonight to validate the work put in.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Fucking fuck!!!!!!
> I guess we know who WONT be showing up this Monday night RAW
> 
> 
> ...


Well she looks more badass now at least I hope she comes out cause it could leave her in the dust more so than she already is.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Fucking fuck!!!!!!
> I guess we know who WONT be showing up this Monday night RAW
> 
> 
> ...


This happens to guys all the time, just shows how tough she is, why complain about it? the moonsault was fine.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Fucking fuck!!!!!!
> I guess we know who WONT be showing up this Monday night RAW
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it. I knew something happened to her eye, but I didn't think it looked as bad as that. I thought it was just a scratch or something--they never showed it for long enough or close enough to see it well. Damn. Looks like a pretty nasty shiner. I wonder how it happened--I never figured that out.

This happened fairly early into the match, as I recall. Because I remember seeing it throughout most of the match. She soldiered through it though, didn't she? And still out-classed them even with this hit, IMO. 

roud

I still hope she's able to appear on Raw. 

:swanson


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Umbreon said:


> I love Sasha but it actually got slightly annoying when she started to cry for the 1000th time in her video logs. If she's going to be like that before every single big match then she will struggle to fulfil her potential in my opinion. She will just end up bottling it and giving 60% of what she's capable of. As for Becky it was just nice to see her living her own dream.


:banderas


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Caption from the posted pic on instagram



> Left it all in the ring... But didn't leave without this souvenir from the toughest battle of my life with two of the strongest women in the business. 7 stitches, an eye swollen shut, but a heart wide open. No one said it would be easy, they said it would be worth it. #wrestlemania32 #womenschampionship #dreamchaser #straightfire


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Give her an eyepatch for a few weeks.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I'll make it better for her.


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

Becky is a fucking WARRIOR.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Not sure which of these have already been put in the thread, but fuck it, here's the best of *#BeckyMania*:becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Gives her an actual reason to wear the goggles I guess. Poor Bex.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Fuck it, if WWE won't give us what we want then I will, by force :lol


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

I just rewatched the Mania match, Becky's busted eye came a lot sooner than Charlotte's moonsault. It looks to me like it happened when Becky launched herself off the apron near the start.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Putting her on Raw with her busted eye was a smart decision. Those pics have been blowing up and she's going to garner huge sympathy from this.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Man doing that to a beautiful face like that. Might as well deface the mona lisa.
Im a Paige fan. But admit Becky is hot as fuck!!!!

But im loving the direction that the Divas [NOPE WOMENS DIVISION] is heading.
You got something good happening with this WWE. Dont fuck-it-up!!!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I hope Sasha and Becky at least try to get another shot at the title the Nattie feud kinda came out of nowhere but dear god the promos in the Woman title and the WHC title are going to be rough but Becky looked like a warrior at Raw with the shiner she had that Charlotte promo really needed a face she was rattled easily at Bayley chants and she kept going in and out of kayfabe and she is no CM Punk on the mic so it was just weird.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I hope Becky's alright. I didn't notice her busted eye until tonight.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I'm guessing she's just going to be shelved until her eye heals? Shouldn't be too long. No idea what they have her do when she's back to form.

Not sure what's up with that Sahsa vs. Summer match though. That was really random. My cynical side wonders if that wasn't supposed to be Bex (once again) jobbing for Sasha, but she couldn't fight, so they just threw her Summer. Either that or Bex and Sasha will just be floundering about in irrelevant matches while Nattie feuds with Charlotte?

Save us Shane, you're our only hope.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I'm guessing she's just going to be shelved until her eye heals? Shouldn't be too long. No idea what they have her do when she's back to form.
> 
> Not sure what's up with that Sahsa vs. Summer match though. That was really random. My cynical side wonders if that wasn't supposed to be Bex (once again) jobbing for Sasha, but she couldn't fight, so they just threw her Summer. Either that or Bex and Sasha will just be floundering about in irrelevant matches while Nattie feuds with Charlotte?


My guess its the latter, now that Nattie is on the filler feud they'll just feed Sasha (and hopefully Becky too) with jobbers on the side until they decide to pull the trigger.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> My guess its the latter, now that Nattie is on the filler feud they'll just feed Sasha (and hopefully Becky too) with jobbers on the side until they decide to pull the trigger.


Thrilling... :renee3


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Becky should have gotten a squash match tonight too. That's the only complaint. I'm getting kinda sick of Sasha getting more of a pop than Becky at this point. Sure, in August, I could understand since based on hype and mere presence, Sasha seemed to be the star of the future, but over the past 9 months Becky has been nothing but flawless in every aspect. this current crop of wrestling fans isn't helping becky right now.

I'm pissed the bellas are leaving now that they're not at the top. Becky vs Nikki would be the perfect thing for becky right now.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Bex signaling 4 for the horsewomen when crowd starts chanting for Bayley on Raw.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Team Bexley :rollins4

Women's tag team champs. Make it happen. :becky :bayley


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Just rewatching the match and yes the cut was done right at the start of the match.
I think she got it from Charlottes big boot at the start of the match, that sent her flying out of the ring.
Man what a warrior, didn't let it hinder her at all and still came out looking the best in this match.

Respect level increased!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Just rewatching the match and yes the cut was done right at the start of the match.
> *I think she got it from Charlottes big boot at the start of the match, that sent her flying out of the ring.*
> Man what a warrior, didn't let it hinder her at all and still came out looking the best in this match.
> 
> Respect level increased!


That's what I was thinking too, after rewatching, but I'm still not 100% certain.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717192763427594241


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

SashaXFox said:


> Ill be looking for Tamina v becky on superstars.


How salty are you after seeing Nattie bumped to the front of the queue and seeing Sasha struggle on the mic again and in 5 min pointless match with Summer Rae :ti


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky looked like a true champion last night. Whether or not she has the belt, with everything she puts on the line, she'll always be a champ in our minds. roud


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I agree with whoever said it was a great decision to put her on RAW, shows her to be a true warrior.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Dem poor baits in this thread...










Becky still sexy as fuck.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Team Bexley :rollins4
> 
> Women's tag team champs. Make it happen. :becky :bayley



Cutie and Bootie.. >


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Thrilling... :renee3


WWE
Then
Now
Forever


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Drago said:


> Dem poor baits in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sasha looks like she's gonna cry again :sasha3


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

tommo010 said:


> Sasha looks like she's gonna cry again :sasha3


Nah! Her and Bex wants to fuck Charlotte up. Glad I'm a mark for both those girls and not on here arguing over nonsense.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Drago said:


> Dem poor baits in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad that a nice selling of a lose and facial expressions were wasted on such a mess of a segment.

Also glad they didn't hide Becky's war wounds from the match, making her look like a fighter.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Becky is a great actress! I loved her facial expressions. Her psychology is excellent. It would be a shame if her hard work and passion didn't go recognized by creative. 

The bruise makes her look like such a bad ass fighting champion.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Drago said:


> Dem poor baits in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sasha wearing a super push up bra.:surprise:


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

richyque said:


> Sasha wearing a super push up bra.:surprise:


Well she IS getting the push.

yeah...ill take my leave.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Eye don't know how many more Becky puns eye can take. Loljk, eye love it.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716024407190347776


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Even with an injury and no verbal lines at all, Becky is still one of the best expression actresses on the roster.




























This deserved some "Becky's gonna kill you" chants when she started approaching Charlotte.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


>


I meant to note on this earlier but I loved how Becky didn't even try to hide her eye, she actually has her hair pinned up on that side, what a trooper


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Made a gif of that sequence I referred to earlier. 










http://i.imgur.com/HMoU11z.gifv


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Sincere said:


> Made a gif of that sequence I referred to earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was bloody good. Love it.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

CJ said:


>


:jr BAH GAWD I CANNOT HANDLE THIS PICTURE STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Made a gif of that sequence I referred to earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew something early in this match was familiar. For reference, here's how good this can look when the sunset flip isn't whiffed (they set it up differently but still).










Somebody in the back's been watching their ROH/Dragon Gate. I approve


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Hurin said:


> I knew something early in this match was familiar. For reference, here's how good this can look when the sunset flip isn't whiffed (they set it up differently but still).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was said somewhere who the road agent was I am not sure but I think it was Hayes that was doing the match.

I hope they actually address next week that Sasha and Becky lost because of Drunk Flair.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Hurin said:


> I knew something early in this match was familiar. For reference, here's how good this can look when the sunset flip isn't whiffed (they set it up differently but still).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, looks like Sasha's timing/distance was off maybe. But they recovered quite well, so it didn't really ruin anything for me, still a fun sequence to watch. Perfection would have been sweet though.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> Yeah, looks like Sasha's timing/distance was off maybe. But they recovered quite well, so it didn't really ruin anything for me, still a fun sequence to watch. Perfection would have been sweet though.


I was kinda annoyed by the botch if I'm honest more to the fact if Becky did Sasha's spot and miss like that the die hard Sasha marks would have been all over Becky for it


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> I was kinda annoyed by the botch if I'm honest more to the fact if Becky did Sasha's spot and miss like that the die hard Sasha marks would have been all over Becky for it


Idk. I still enjoyed watching this one. I guess when I saw it, it just seemed like more of a miss that was recovered and turned into something that still worked in the end--as if the sequence were more organic and realistic, rather than scripted and choreographed. 

Sasha was off throughout much of the match though, so while I gave her a pass on this one, the backstabbers into bank statements were more difficult to forgive. Those were just sloppy.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

No fucks given Becky. :banderas


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> I was kinda annoyed by the botch if I'm honest more to the fact if Becky did Sasha's spot and miss like that the die hard Sasha marks would have been all over Becky for it


meh ignore them.. Sasha marks are in the process of making many Sasha fans turn on her because of how fucking annoying they are, and the marks on here are a fraction as stupid as the ones you'd see on youtube for example.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

etrbaby said:


> meh ignore them.. Sasha marks are in the process of making many Sasha fans turn on her because of how fucking annoying they are, and the marks on here are a fraction as stupid as the ones you'd see on youtube for example.


Oh dear god Jayzus, the Sasha fans on Youtube are like...even filth wont touch *that* filth, yikes.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> Idk. I still enjoyed watching this one. I guess when I saw it, it just seemed like more of a miss that was recovered and turned into something that still worked in the end--as if the sequence were more organic and realistic, rather than scripted and choreographed.
> 
> Sasha was off throughout much of the match though, so while I gave her a pass on this one, the backstabbers into bank statements were more difficult to forgive. Those were just sloppy.





etrbaby said:


> meh ignore them.. Sasha marks are in the process of making many Sasha fans turn on her because of how fucking annoying they are, and the marks on here are a fraction as stupid as the ones you'd see on youtube for example.


It just irks me how Sasha seems to be getting a free pass for stuff like those botches, poor mic work(by her standard) and lackluster first few months just because she had a phenomenal year in NxT when Paige was hung drawn and quartered for having similar problems after her debut. I like Sasha but her fans annoy me almost as much as those Paige stans do in the Paige thread, sometimes I feel we Becky fans are the only rational fans on this forum section.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> It just irks me how Sasha seems to be getting a free pass for stuff like those botches, poor mic work(by her standard) and lackluster first few months just because she had a phenomenal year in NxT when Paige was hung drawn and quartered for having similar problems after her debut. I like Sasha but her fans annoy me almost as much as those Paige stans do in the Paige thread, sometimes I feel we Becky fans are the only rational fans on this forum section.


Sorry i don't see Becky fans being above this, both are culpable if anything.

Not sure where this Sasha vs Becky stuff has come from and why battle lines have been drawn lately, it's not really needed at all.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice to see a lot of good compliments from former wrestlers about Becky at WM, Stonecold had huge praise saying due to her performance at WM saying she has built herself up were she does not need the title very few people get into that position

Her time will come and it will be a great moment


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Damn, now Becky looks like walking anti-domestic violence ad.










Who am I kidding, still hot as fuck.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

2Pieced said:


> Sorry i don't see Becky fans being above this, both are culpable if anything.
> 
> Not sure where this Sasha vs Becky stuff has come from and why battle lines have been drawn lately, it's not really needed at all.


Has nothing to do with "Sasha v Becky" it's the idea that Sasha seems to have a free pass for her poor showing recently while others (like Paige who got criticism for it after her debut) wouldn't have from Sasha fans but thanks for not reading the entire conversation and understanding the point I was making :mj


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> Has nothing to do with "Sasha v Becky" it's the idea that Sasha seems to have a free pass for her poor showing recently while others (like Paige who got criticism for it after her debut) wouldn't have from Sasha fans but thanks for not reading the entire conversation and understanding the point I was making :mj


I have been reading the thread and it's not the first time this stuff has come up lately, i even remember someone trying to move along from it earlier but it has come up again.

It's not all one sided.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Two of the best on the roster. :banderas


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

thegockster said:


> Nice to see a lot of good compliments from former wrestlers about Becky at WM, Stonecold had huge praise saying due to her performance at WM saying she has built herself up were she does not need the title very few people get into that position
> 
> Her time will come and it will be a great moment


Did he say this in his podcast or something?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

thegockster said:


> Nice to see a lot of good compliments from former wrestlers about Becky at WM, Stonecold had huge praise saying due to her performance at WM saying she has built herself up were she does not need the title very few people get into that position
> 
> Her time will come and it will be a great moment


Source please. NOW


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Did he say this in his podcast or something?


He was on a radio channel giving an interview


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

2Pieced said:


> I have been reading the thread and it's not the first time this stuff has come up lately, i even remember someone trying to move along from it earlier but it has come up again.
> 
> It's not all one sided.


No certain Sasha fans are particularly violent in there staunch defence of anything she does, and how she's by far and away the best women on the roster (in the world if you believe some) despite the fact that Becky has been BY FAR the best in every field since she got her real chance in October/November.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Never encountered this one before:
A fun little exchange between Becky, Bayley and....Stone Cold Steve Austin:mark:
https://twitter.com/BeckyLynchWWE/status/570395309181943808

God NXT was the best.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

:becky


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

My favorite wrestler doesn't even know Becky's name Bret just kept calling her "Irish girl" :cry at least he said she carried the match.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> My favorite wrestler doesn't even know Becky's name Bret just kept calling her "Irish girl" :cry at least he said she carried the match.


At least he didn't pull a Cole and put "self-proclaimed" in front of it. I want to punch Cole in the face every time he says that.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That's high praise that Stone Cold just gave Becky. I just want good things for the Lass kicker. She has such a "Daniel Bryan" quality to her; you just want to root for her. I hope management will realize the special gem they have in her. Her facials on RAW just made up my mind. She needs to be the one to beat Charlotte, possibly at Summerslam. After that, Sasha can chase her for the title.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Hope she heals up soon, I really want to see her back in the ring! :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky in play-doh :lol




















Sincere said:


> At least he didn't pull a Cole and put "self-proclaimed" in front of it. I want to punch Cole in the face every time he says that.


Same here. Though I usually want to punch Cole every time he opens his mouth to say anything :lol


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

to lazy to look through the thread, so maybe it was already posted, Becky's mom:


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> to lazy to look through the thread, so maybe it was already posted, Becky's mom:


I thought that was Becky herself at first glance. Damn.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Morrison17 said:


> to lazy to look through the thread, so maybe it was already posted, Becky's mom:


:nowords

No wonder Bex is so gorgeous. Wtf @ this family's genes? Luck of the Irish is an understatement.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Bex killed her promo on SD, IMO... even with that swollen eye.


Puns for days :maury

I like how she can shift gears from lighthearted and funny to serious and determined so seamlessly, and she never misses a beat.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

2Pieced said:


> Not sure where this Sasha vs Becky stuff has come from and why battle lines have been drawn lately, it's not really needed at all.


Besides one guy that I'm not going to name, I've not noticed any animosity between Becky and Sasha fans. Have I been missing something?



Sincere said:


> Bex killed her promo on SD, IMO... even with that swollen eye.
> 
> 
> Puns for days :maury
> ...


Highlight of Smackdown for me. Emma was really good in that too.

Becky: ''Nobody else seems to think I'm funny but *points to bruised eye* I have myself in stitches.'' :lmao


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

https://streamable.com/fng8

Swerved S2 with Bex


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Any link maybe for that segment yet?
Man I don't want Becky to start making jokes, she should stay pissed off and looking for arms.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Any link maybe for that segment yet?
> Man I don't want Becky to start making jokes, she should stay pissed off and looking for arms.


It's not really like that. There's both. She starts off with one of her signature puns, but then quickly gets into serious mode and delivers a good little monologue about Mania and how she's still going for the title, then Emma interrupts and Becky's fiery side shines. It's quite good, really.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky and Emma could be a great mini feud, it's nice to see that they're not casting Becky aside immediately. Only issue i have is that with Emma's recent call up, both of them need to be made to look pretty good going forward. My preference is naturally for Becky to get the rub from this, but i hope they can both do themselves justice.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> It's not really like that. There's both. She starts off with one of her signature puns, but then quickly gets into serious mode and delivers a good little monologue about Mania and how she's still going for the title, then Emma interrupts and Becky's fiery side shines. It's quite good, really.


thanks for the vid, ya was a good segment.

Becky Vs. Emma feuding over who has the sexier accent :nice


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Becky and Emma could be a great mini feud, it's nice to see that they're not casting Becky aside immediately. Only issue i have is that with Emma's recent call up, both of them need to be made to look pretty good going forward. My preference is naturally for Becky to get the rub from this, but i hope they can both do themselves justice.


I'm curious to see how this will be booked. It doesn't seem like a match was necessarily made with this promo, but that could just be because they're waiting for Bex to get healed up and ring-ready again.

My shameless bias wants Becky to just be fed, but honestly if they're given enough time to put on good matches that make them both look good and strong, and given 50/50, I wouldn't even necessarily mind that. I'd rather have good matches of decent length with 50/50, than blatant feeding in 5 minutes or less. I would like to see Becky's Disarm-her get a tap at some point though, it's been defended against too often between the Sasha/Charlotte protectionism, and needs some credibility restored.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Every time Becky tweets when she's with her boyfriend I die a little inside. :Vince2


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spike said:


>


:WTF

Her tophat has me imagining a Borderlands Moxxi inspired costume for Bex...


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Sincere said:


> :WTF
> 
> Her tophat has me imagining a Borderlands Moxxi inspired costume for Bex...


That'd be awesome, and it wouldn't even be much of a stylistic change for her, so it'd totally make sense.

Also is it just me, or does she look a lot like Trish Stratus in that picture?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Spike said:


>


:enzo

...


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spike said:


> That'd be awesome, and it wouldn't even be much of a stylistic change for her, so it'd totally make sense.


Yeah, it'd really fit her current theme quite well anyway. The biggest departure would be the make-up, but I think even that could work, too.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Looking forward to seeing where this goes. Just hoping Bex gets cleared to perform soon. Another week without her in the ring would suck.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Drago said:


>


Was just going to add a version of that to my sig









Emma better keep both eyes open or she might lose an arm :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Why isn't this a smilie?!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/718272755280527360
Her eye is already looking a lot better.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


> :becky


One day...


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Best thing about her is that she can be just as menacing as she is funny.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sincere said:


> Why isn't this a smilie?!


Because life isn't fair :sadpanda

I requested it last year but it never got added 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/54997009-post3804.html


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

So glad they haven't taken her off TV because of her eye and are actually acknowledging it.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> So glad they haven't taken her off TV because of her eye and are actually acknowledging it.


Yeah, I wonder about that. Perhaps I'm mistaken, but that doesn't seem like something they'd normally do.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Sincere said:


> Yeah, I wonder about that. Perhaps I'm mistaken, but that doesn't seem like something they'd normally do.


Yeah, you're right. It goes to show that, for the time being at least, they mean it when it comes to turning the women's division around. Dropping the Divas label, bringing the new title in, giving them a substantial length match at Mania with major entrances, calling them superstars and now this, it's definitely a time for real change.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Yeah, I wonder about that. Perhaps I'm mistaken, but that doesn't seem like something they'd normally do.


Well Barrett was injured through most of his League of jobbers run, and Sheamus had a cast on for like 3 weeks, Rusev had a tape on his knee for like 2 weeks and ADR apparently had a minor injury as well(that time where he would just sit at commentary) so they've been doing it a lot more properly due to the amount of injuries they have already.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spike said:


> Yeah, you're right. It goes to show that, for the time being at least, they mean it when it comes to turning the women's division around. Dropping the Divas label, bringing the new title in, giving them a substantial length match at Mania with major entrances, calling them superstars and now this, it's definitely a time for real change.


I hope you're right.



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Well Barrett was injured through most of his League of jobbers run, and Sheamus had a cast on for like 3 weeks, Rusev had a tape on his knee for like 2 weeks and ADR apparently had a minor injury as well(that time where he would just sit at commentary) so they've been doing it a lot more properly due to the amount of injuries they have already.


Sure, but in a lot of these cases where a joint or limb is wrapped, I'm never sure how much is kayfabe and how much is legit, or at least, it's a lot more difficult to tell than a big, swollen black eye and stitches that are put on full display. For a female in particular this seems like a departure from the typical.

Not saying it necessarily means anything, I just wonder what it could mean, if it does mean anything. Just a random thought, really.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Starts to look good, Becky using those Cena healing powers.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Starts to look good, Becky using those Cena healing powers.


The swelling has definitely gone down a lot since SD.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Becky and Emma could be a great mini feud, it's nice to see that they're not casting Becky aside immediately. Only issue i have is that with Emma's recent call up, both of them need to be made to look pretty good going forward. My preference is naturally for Becky to get the rub from this, but i hope they can both do themselves justice.


Emma jobbed cleanly to Paige earlier that night when they were taping Main Event. WWE doesn't seem to care about how she looks after coming back so recently. I think (hope too tbh) that this feud's primary purpose is to keep Becky on TV and give her some wins. It sucks that the sacrifice is Emma since she so recently was called back up and is pretty underrated in her own right, but them's the breaks. 










It'll be a good match. And if I'm right, Emma couldn't ask for a better partner to make her look good in defeat.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Hurin said:


> Emma jobbed cleanly to Paige earlier that night when they were taping Main Event. WWE doesn't seem to care about how she looks after coming back so recently. I think (hope too tbh) that this feud's primary purpose is to keep Becky on TV and give her some wins. It sucks that the sacrifice is Emma since she so recently was called back up and is pretty underrated in her own right, but them's the breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you're right, and this is mainly to give Becky something to do while she's out of the title picture. Like you explained, i do say this with a bit of regret because i'm a fan of Emma's, she was given a hard time in her first main roster run and has done great stuff in NXT as a heel but for me, Becky is the better of the two, so it's a necessary sacrifice to make.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Pump-handle-almost-rock-bottom there!:cole


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Hurin said:


>


Wouldn't mind me a bit of blonde Becky :Tripslick


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


>


:Tripslick


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Would love to eat guilt free with Bex any time


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

:tucky


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Dark match included in the new NXT DVD:


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Dark match included in the new NXT DVD:


I saw this, then immediately asked myself why Becky was eating a loss in NXT from the Diva's champion... in a dark match no less.

Wtf? Okay...

:chan

Although, the "Come at me bro" was rather lulsy.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Sincere said:


> I saw this, then immediately asked myself why Becky was eating a loss in NXT from the Diva's champion... in a dark match no less.
> 
> Wtf? Okay...
> 
> ...


Dark matches are like non factors, so it's cool. The crowd deserved more than a squash though :lol

What this video did effectively was making me miss the little headbang she used to do on the ropes in her entrance.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> What this video did effectively was making me miss the little headbang she used to do on the ropes in her entrance.


I like her updated entrance better. Seeing that big beaming smile while she's greeting the crowd is just the best.






Plus she still tends to do a little mini headbang of sorts anyway. And the new song is a lot more catchy and fitting for her character, IMO. Then again, I guess her character was more heelish at the time of that NXT dark match, IIRC.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Reotor said:


> :tucky


I'd bet my life that that dude's a tripod.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Sincere said:


> I like her updated entrance better. Seeing that big beaming smile while she's greeting the crowd is just the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss it in a good way. I also like both her current entrance and theme more. The first time she used this theme in NXT I marked out so hard of how awesome it was. They couldn't possibily have found a better theme for her.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> The first time she used this theme in NXT I marked out so hard of how awesome it was.


I know right? I did the same thing. :lmao

I was all like... 

:WTF








:garrett2
:yay2


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> I saw this, then immediately asked myself why Becky was eating a loss in NXT from the Diva's champion... in a dark match no less.
> 
> Wtf? Okay...
> 
> :chan


I'm not 100% sure but I think this was her first appearance with the "rocker" gimmick with her moving away from the "Irish Jig" gimmick it's definitely very early in her NxT on screen career it wasn't long after this she aligned herself with Sasha for Team BAE.


Sincere said:


> I guess her character was more heelish at the time of that NXT dark match, IIRC.


Oh she was a face, Paige was actually heel it was just after she beat AJ at Summerslam but she was still riding on her NxT popularity at the time and got a good reaction as surprise return to NxT.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

While watching her mania match, I said aloud that Becky was the most attractive one in the match and my brothers disagreed with me :frown2:

Not only is her ring skills, promo skills underrated but even her looks are underrated. People see the "Orange hair" and think its a weird look but she looks so damn fine all the time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Anyone know the exact NXT episode when Becky debuted her first new look (when she switched from the all irish green to the black/plaid) ? I wanna go back and relive.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Anyone know the exact NXT episode when Becky debuted her first new look (when she switched from the all irish green to the black/plaid) ? I wanna go back and relive.


I'm fairly certain the Dark Match with Paige was the debut of the new look, IIRC she had 4 matches with the irish jig gimmick, her debut against Summer Rae a Tag match with Bayley against Sasha and Charlotte and 2 singles against Charlotte. After the Dark match with Paige all I can remember was she had a match with Sasha and Sasha told her "she needed to get herself noticed" after Sasha beat her so next episode she attacked Bayley and turned heel with Sasha making Team BAE. 

It might be this one, 





this was the heel turn


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

Becky is so fucking GORGEOUS.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I'm fairly certain the Dark Match with Paige was the debut of the new look, IIRC she had 4 matches with the irish jig gimmick, her debut against Summer Rae a Tag match with Bayley against Sasha and Charlotte and 2 singles against Charlotte. After the Dark match with Paige all I can remember was she had a match with Sasha and Sasha told her "she needed to get herself noticed" after Sasha beat her so next episode she attacked Bayley and turned heel with Sasha making Team BAE.
> 
> It might be this one,
> 
> ...


Thanks I thought it was something different maybe it was the Sasha match though.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Evidently Becky and Sasha will be on the Euro tour following tomorrow's Raw, so they won't be on this week's SD.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Only got tickets for Raw but I wish I had one for the house show in my area too since Bex and Sasha will both be there.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

> Eyes all healed up. Call me wolverine. Come at me bro. Ready to take on everyone tomorrow at #Raw


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Drago said:


> > Eyes all healed up. Call me wolverine. Come at me bro. Ready to take on everyone tomorrow at #Raw


:yes :clap

Ready to take on... everyone? :mark: unk 

Welp... I'll be watching Raw live then.

:lmao @ that pic

She's simply the best.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow, that healed so quickly I almost want to call BS.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

> Eyes all healed up. Call me John Cena. Come at me bro. Ready to take on everyone tomorrow at #Raw


Fixed. :lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Bex going to the motherland on April 21: Dublin, Ireland

Hope she gets a nice big homecoming pop for that show.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719678383487983616


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky Lynch determined not to be upstaged by Cesaro.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719704418489212928


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Monday was Goldust's birthday apparently.











> The last time #machinegun and I were in LA at the same time we were broke as a joke, struggling to make it. Started from the bottom now we're here #Raw #bulletclub


So proud how far the people on this roster have come.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


>


"I'm not the one who steals things" :ti


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

:cenaooh


Its not true though, She did steal something.
She stole the show in Wrestlemania 32, she had 2 accomplices but still.:wink2:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Shame that Becky wasn't on RAW, but no-one outside of the title picture was, so hey ho.

Nice stuff from her talking about Emma too, the line about stealing things.. :lmao


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Hurin said:


> So proud how far the people on this roster have come.


Amazing, is there a single wrestler she *didn't *work with at some point in her indy days?
This picture and the one before with Sami and Owens is truly inspiring, how people can start from the gutters and with hard work make it to the top (even if that top is WWE lol)
Dreams do come true.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Amazing, is there a single wrestler she *didn't *work with at some point in her indy days?
> This picture and the one before with Sami and Owens is truly inspiring, how people can start from the gutters and with hard work make it to the top (even if that top is WWE lol)
> Dreams do come true.


I don't know for sure if sitting on stage at PWG is a big deal but... Neither Dave Meltzer nor Ronda fucking Rousey were accorded that. They had to sit with the marks and plebs like everyone else. Speaks a little that the kings of the indies running and working PWG have special respect for her.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> "I'm not the one who steals things" :ti


She did steal many hearts in Wrestlemania including mine with the way she performed in Wrestlemania and current run right now.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I want this!

But I'm conflicted, I want this to happen but she's such a good babyface, would it work?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Reotor said:


> I want this!
> 
> But I'm conflicted, I want this to happen but she's such a good babyface, would it work?


She's the most natural babyface on the entire roster in terms of likeability :becky

Bullet Club Becky though :trips5


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> I want this!
> 
> But I'm conflicted, I want this to happen but she's such a good babyface, would it work?


Give me Becky Club


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Hurin said:


> So proud how far the people on this roster have come.


Say what you want about Vince, creative, and WWE's current state, but it's crazy how much top quality performers they have on the roster. If we count both the main roster and NXT, I'd say that's the best wrestling roster ever assembled in any promotion. 

I'm not gonna lie, there are more than a couple of times in which I get pissed with the way things go in WWE, but then I look at the amount of perfomers on the roster that I appreciate... And there's so much to look forward to, I only hope all of them (or at least most of them) get their chance to shine.

Among all this negativity in the forum, I feel the need to be the positive guy. And it feels good tbh.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Say what you want about Vince, creative, and WWE's current state, but it's crazy how much top quality performers they have on the roster. If we count both the main roster and NXT, I'd say that's the best wrestling roster ever assembled in any promotion.
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, there are more than a couple of times in which I get pissed with the way things go in WWE, but then I look at the amount of perfomers on the roster that I appreciate... And there's so much to look forward to, I only hope all of them (or at least most of them) get their chance to shine.
> 
> Among all this negativity in the forum, I feel the need to be the positive guy. And it feels good tbh.


Isn't most of this largely HHH's doing via NXT developmental and such? I mean, ultimately Vince gets the final word, but still, it seems like HHH is more responsible, at least from the outside looking in.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Isn't most of this largely HHH's doing via NXT developmental and such? I mean, ultimately Vince gets the final word, but still, it seems like HHH is more responsible, at least from the outside looking in.


I believe so, yes. I'm not defending Vince's politics either. HHH's vision of the business, along with the vision of those who work with him is what made this roster possible. The vision alone wouldn't help much if there wasn't a guy as close to Vince as HHH sharing those ideas and trying to make Vince accept them, we would have none of this.

But ultimately I wasn't focusing on the political side of things. I just appreciate the quality of WWE's roster.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Reotor said:


> I want this!
> 
> But I'm conflicted, I want this to happen but she's such a good babyface, would it work?


She could make it work :becky


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Sorry if it has been shared here before. 

But after seeing this I feel like saying something...


































































































...

I'd like to be that cup.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Give me Becky Club


IN!


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Sincere said:


>


is there a way where I can block all posts that include these WWE fallout videos and wwe.com exclusive content.

Everytime I see these I get SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO mad!! 

For the love of god how do they not have time to show these FUN, ENGAGING, CHARACTER DRIVEN, STORY ADVANCING PROMOS on Raw where they have 3!!! hours to spare. i see these all of the time and they're great. I wish someone could give me a real answer to why the WWE doesn't show these on tv.

<3 becky obvi


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

domotime2 said:


> is there a way where I can block all posts that include these WWE fallout videos and wwe.com exclusive content.
> 
> Everytime I see these I get SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO mad!!
> 
> ...


It's really rather annoying.

Not only was the women's title debut handled rather poorly at Mania, but the women's booking since then doesn't seem to have changed much at all. One women's match on Raw? That's it? Seriously? Not exactly revolutionary...


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> is there a way where I can block all posts that include these WWE fallout videos and wwe.com exclusive content.
> 
> Everytime I see these I get SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO mad!!
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-raw-smackdown/1958105-raw-04-11-pie-chart.html

This thread holds the answer you seek (hint: 26%)


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

She better be at Raw this Monday.

Not too sure about her wearing her boyfriend's shirt tho :Vince2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> She better be at Raw this Monday.
> 
> Not too sure about her wearing her boyfriend's shirt tho :Vince2


I'm going to walk away from the O2 very disappointed if she's not there. :frown2:

I think she will be though, she wasn't on RAW or SD TV at all this week, and her thing with Emma needs more development so i'd expect her to show up. :becky


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

If someone needs a new avatar:


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I'm going to walk away from the O2 very disappointed if she's not there. :frown2:
> 
> I think she will be though, she wasn't on RAW or SD TV at all this week, and her thing with Emma needs more development so i'd expect her to show up. :becky


I will require pics... for research.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Reotor said:


> I will require pics... for research.


I'll be happy to provide... subject material.


----------



## Nj psychology (Feb 20, 2016)

obviously sexy woman and mostly i like her pretty face.

and i really think from nxt women wrestlers group ,she's got the best flow in the ring ,the most realistic wrestler not forced or too much overthinking .


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Now that's a trio:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> This was the last time I was in Milan....almost 10 years ago! Back at it again with that #straightfire #wwemilan


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> is there a way where I can block all posts that include these WWE fallout videos and wwe.com exclusive content.
> 
> Everytime I see these I get SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO mad!!
> 
> ...


Please don't you know a recap of something we saw a couple minutes ago is much more important than advancing stories, and showing wrestlers personalities.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reaction Bex :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Also, from the Milan house show today, it seems the Charlotte vs. Becky vs. Sasha match again stole the show based on the reports I'm seeing. Evidently both Sasha and Becky were getting good pop from the crowd.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Reaction Bex :becky


:done:cena6


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

> Natalya and WWE Women's Champion Charlotte are currently scheduled to have singles matches for the title at the May 1st WWE Payback pay-per-view and the May 22nd Extreme Rules pay-per-view.
> 
> The original plan was to do Sasha Banks vs. Charlotte but the decision was made to hold off on Banks going for the title until SummerSlam. It looks like Sasha will be winning the title at SummerSlam, something that was planned for WrestleMania 32 until Becky Lynch was added to the match.


I see this as another chance for Becky to impress and prove once again she is more than deserving to be in the title picture, and win it goddammit!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> The latest Wrestling Observer Newsletter is reporting Charlotte vs. Natalya will stretch for two months and cover two pay-per-view shows.
> 
> What's more, it does look like Sasha Banks is going to stay unbeaten otherwise and get her next shot at SummerSlam in a big singles match where she'll likely win the title.


:threat


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Reotor said:


> I see this as another chance for Becky to impress and prove once again she is more than deserving to be in the title picture, and win it goddammit!


Can we not just have Becky beat Charlotte and have a reign lasting a few months before eventually dropping it to a full on heel Sasha? Please? :frown2:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Sincere said:


> :threat


That shit is so stupid they should have Nattie beat Sasha 1 loss won't hurt her momentum.... otherwise they're is no good reason that Nattie should have a title shot, I don't know why they are so scared to make Sasha lose, and the casual won't even like her much due to her just having squashes, and the hardcores only like her due to her Nxt run

They should make Charlotte lose it and have a transitional champion she has already been champ for 7 months and Sasha will properly be champ until WM which is another long ass reign until she drops it to Bayley.

Another thing I dislike his that they are following the exact same pattern Nxt champs went if no one else wins it until Sasha at least mix up the order a bit.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Also, from the Milan house show today, it seems the Charlotte vs. Becky vs. Sasha match again stole the show based on the reports I'm seeing. Evidently both Sasha and Becky were getting good pop from the crowd.





> Women’s Wrestling chants + Nxt chants for ALL over the match… Yep i told you Italy loves these womens.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Becky and Lilian in Florence. Italy has such beautiful landscapes.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

We can dream.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Another thing I dislike his that they are following the exact same pattern Nxt champs went if no one else wins it until Sasha at least mix up the order a bit.


Yeah I really hope they stray away from this path, I don't want to see a rerun of NXT, if I did I would just re-watch NXT Takeovers.

Just the thought of Charlotte, Sasha and Bayley having both NXT women's championship and the WWE women's championship before Becky even has 1 title makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Yeah I really hope they stray away from this path, I don't want to see a rerun of NXT, if I did I would just re-watch NXT Takeovers.
> 
> Just the thought of Charlotte, Sasha and Bayley having both NXT women's championship and the WWE women's championship before Becky even has 1 title makes me want to vomit.


This, i think Sasha and Bayley are awesome, and Charlotte has grown on me a bit, but Becky should have a reign between now and next year's Mania, she's proven she's good enough. It's a gross misuse of talent.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

For a moment I was afraid that was a LU bag in the ground :lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> That shit is so stupid they should have Nattie beat Sasha 1 loss won't hurt her momentum.... otherwise they're is no good reason that Nattie should have a title shot, I don't know why they are so scared to make Sasha lose, and the casual won't even like her much due to her just having squashes, and the hardcores only like her due to her Nxt run
> 
> They should make Charlotte lose it and have a transitional champion she has already been champ for 7 months and Sasha will properly be champ until WM which is another long ass reign until she drops it to Bayley.
> 
> Another thing I dislike his that they are following the exact same pattern Nxt champs went if no one else wins it until Sasha at least mix up the order a bit.


This all makes me worried for Bex in general, tbh.

This is twice now that they have postponed plans to pull the trigger on Sasha. Now, it could be that they want to build her character more, or something, but I suspect it's more about the backroom politics behind Charlotte--if she holds the title until SS, I believe that means her reign will break Nikki's record. Fine, whatever Ric. Summerslam is a good time for a title change. But in the meantime, Sasha is continuing to receive ridiculous amounts of protection, and Charlotte will presumably continue winning every single defense via Ric, we're getting 2 months of Charlotte vs. Nattie (meh...? I still don't even understand how Nattie is in the title picture right now), and who the hell knows what they'll do with Bex throughout all that. The division's title picture--a title picture which should have already changed at Mania--is being made to stagnate.

Quite frankly, for me, this whole Charlotte + Ric thing is getting old. I'm getting bored of it. It's not even about heel heat for me anymore, I just find myself beginning to get apathetic about it. I thought maybe the Dr. Phil thing would lead somewhere, but it doesn't seem this will be the case. And now we're apparently going to have deal with it for the rest of summer. Just, yawn. That's not interesting to me. These aren't elaborate, multi-dimensional, layered, thought-provoking storylines--they're basic and simple, and they shouldn't take a fucking year to progress through.

And I also don't want to have to watch Sasha get absurd amounts of protection throughout all of this either. She's going to essentially have gone a year without eating a legit pin or sub? Honestly? Roman is that you? And this is all before they crown her champ, where she'll presumably continue getting that protection to retain for god knows how long. This delay, delay, delay is really pumping the breaks on the progression and evolution of the division, and I don't get it. Sasha will certainly retain until AT LEAST Mania, and quite possibly even longer. Meanwhile, we'll still have the possibility of the Bellas returning, we'll still have the looming threat of an Eva Marie run, we'll still have the possibility of Paige getting another go, we'll still have Charlotte trying to get her title back, and of course the possibility of Bayley getting a call up. 

Bex is looking screwed at this point, tbh. She'll be lucky to get a run by 2018 at this rate. Slow burns are one thing, assuming this is even their intention at all, but this is getting a bit ridiculous.

The only way I'm okay with any of this is if Bex dethrones Sasha's reign at Mania while also being the first to legit defeat her. But I have very little faith this is their plan. 

I don't mind waiting for things so long as the journey is reasonably enjoyable in the meantime, but this journey is looking like it will be rather annoying, especially since the women aren't even getting increased time on TV--4.3% of Raw's 3-hours is indefensible.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720645981901950977
:becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> For a moment I was afraid that was a LU bag in the ground :lol


Best picture EVER. 3 of my favorites in 1 pic.:grin2: And what an amazing view!

And yeah that's her Lucha bag, you can spot it in several of her pictures.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Best picture EVER. 3 of my favorites in 1 pic.:grin2: And what an amazing view!
> 
> And yeah that's her Lucha bag, you can spot it in several of her pictures.


I feel you. It happens the same to me with this pic:










If only she had a pic with Cesaro as well... I guess the group pic above will have to do.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> I feel you. It happens the same to me with this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want to kill me? that's an attempted murder right there!


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Becky and Lilian in Florence. Italy has such beautiful landscapes.


Yup, totally paying attention to those landscapes.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Becky, Cesaro and New Day... God damn. :banderas


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Evidently, before her match with Paige on SD, Emma cuts a promo where she talks about her feud with Becky--the narrative seems to be Emma tried the nice girl thing, and realized it didn't work, and now Becky is the new nice girl who has stolen Emma's opportunities, but she's going to be taught a lesson after Emma defeats Paige.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Just popping into the thread to say - Becky Lynch is sooooooooo fucking hot. She has _something_ about her! She's so fun and playful, laid back, gorgeous and a great women wrestler!

Out of the four horsewomen, i would very much like to ride her most!

Great thread btw guys!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Honestly, I would say Becky is most naturally beautiful woman on the roster. Might have to change my sig, lol.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Sincere said:


> This all makes me worried for Bex in general, tbh.
> 
> This is twice now that they have postponed plans to pull the trigger on Sasha. Now, it could be that they want to build her character more, or something, but I suspect it's more about the backroom politics behind Charlotte--if she holds the title until SS, I believe that means her reign will break Nikki's record. Fine, whatever Ric. Summerslam is a good time for a title change. But in the meantime, Sasha is continuing to receive ridiculous amounts of protection, and Charlotte will presumably continue winning every single defense via Ric, we're getting 2 months of Charlotte vs. Nattie (meh...? I still don't even understand how Nattie is in the title picture right now), and who the hell knows what they'll do with Bex throughout all that. The division's title picture--a title picture which should have already changed at Mania--is being made to stagnate.
> 
> ...


:clap :clap :clap

I'd rep you so hard if I could, but I gotta spread it.

4.3%... #recapscity


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Buzzard Follower said:


> Just popping into the thread to say - Becky Lynch is sooooooooo fucking hot. *She has something about her! *She's so fun and playful, laid back, gorgeous and a great women wrestler!


 The IT-factor. The thing Vince can´t see. :no:


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Milan House Show


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> The IT-factor. The thing Vince can´t see. :no:


True dat!!!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://fat.gfycat.com/ImpracticalWellinformedDuck.webm


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

She so hot

it sucks that she gets lost in her smoke? during many entrances..they need to enhance those smoke machine things..


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

http://www.f4wonline.com/wwe-news/w...-211061?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



> WWE Women's Champion Charlotte beat Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch
> 
> Ric Flair was ringside. This was the match of the night. Sasha and Becky put out Charlotte and went at it at the beginning. Then the champ came back and they did a good amount of "3 way" spots. People chanted "NXT" and "Women's Wrestling" and booed the hell out of Charlotte. At the end, Sasha went for the Bank Statement on Becky, but Ric pulled her out of the ring and Charlotte pinned Becky using the ropes. Very good match.


HW continuing to steal the show on the Euro tour, in Florence this time.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao Bex and Sasha have become one and formed a... ball... rolling death cradle...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720796369561133056


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sincere said:


> :lmao Bex and Sasha have become one and formed a... ball... rolling death cradle...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720796369561133056


:lol


----------



## JayGarrick (Apr 15, 2016)

This chick weird..... but a good weird


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

:bow


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Sasha/Becky's rolling death cradle. :banderas

What a ballsy move.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


>


#ReignsFace 

Also that ball move is nuts :lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

http://imgur.com/eZF4NMQ

I have no idea how to embed this, if its even possible.
Poor ref :lol he was not trained for these situations. :lmao


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> http://imgur.com/eZF4NMQ
> 
> I have no idea how to embed this, if its even possible.
> Poor ref :lol he was not trained for these situations. :lmao


http://i.imgur.com/eZF4NMQ.webm

webm tags

Also, :lmao

I love this on so many levels. I really want them to do this spot on Raw or something (or better yet, SD so I can hear Mauro sell the shit out of it).

I can't stop watching it. Their bright hair just makes it even better, too.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

WWE Live Event Florence


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Reotor said:


> http://imgur.com/eZF4NMQ
> 
> I have no idea how to embed this, if its even possible.
> Poor ref :lol he was not trained for these situations. :lmao


If they do that on RAW I will lose my sh!t.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Dem Thighs.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Trying not to get upset over the fact that she's in my city tonight and I ain't got a ticket. :vincecry





But I get to see her at Raw in London anyway (with a much more lively crowd) :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


>


 The Cesaro + Becky pic has finally happened :banderas



Umbreon said:


> Trying not to get upset over the fact that she's in my city tonight and I ain't got a ticket. :vincecry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be popping all the way with you mate. :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> The Cesaro + Becky pic has finally happened :banderas


At least that one's legit :rileylol










:cesaro :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Bexaro Section :becky :cesaro


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


> At least that one's legit :rileylol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why i want mixed tag matches to happen more in the WWE :mj2


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I'll be popping all the way with you mate. :becky


Just hoping that the crowd sing along with her theme :fingerscrossed


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> Just hoping that the crowd sing along with her theme :fingerscrossed


Please this. It gets me right in the feels whenever the crowd sings her song. 

:swanson


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> This is why i want mixed tag matches to happen more in the WWE :mj2


To bad they would stick her with Sheamus, due to the sole fact they are both Irish, would be nice to see though.



Umbreon said:


> Trying not to get upset over the fact that she's in my city tonight and I ain't got a ticket. :vincecry


I was thinking of going to the houseshow but fucking Sheamus and Roman were the ones advertised, that is not how you get a smark to attend.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> Just hoping that the crowd sing along with her theme :fingerscrossed


We need to get the damn thing echoing around the arena.

Thinking about it, the crowd should be pretty hot for Becky. She's Irish, she's generally very well liked by smarky crowds like the London one, her fanbase will have increased since the last time they were in England in November with her Mania appearance, and this time there's no chance of her going against the home country girl Paige.

I'm hoping for a great reaction.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> We need to get the damn thing echoing around the arena.
> 
> Thinking about it, the crowd should be pretty hot for Becky. She's Irish, she's generally very well liked by smarky crowds like the London one, her fanbase will have increased since the last time they were in England in November with her Mania appearance, and this time there's no chance of her going against the home country girl Paige.
> 
> I'm hoping for a great reaction.


I think a lot of it is that Becky is still very universally-over as a brilliant babyface from the feud with Charlotte. She didn't seem to require the crowd to consist of a particular type of demographic to get over with them. I mean, she was so over in that feud, even many of Sasha's fans were saying she should take the title at Mania. 

:chan

I just hope that momentum with the crowd doesn't dwindle after being made to tap clean, and being taken out of the title picture.

/rant

I think that is probably what annoyed me most about that finish, which is saying a lot since Ric's incessant involvement has become extremely annoying. They didn't have to make Becky look weak on top of everything else. Even a KO pinfall would have been preferable, because at least then she wouldn't have voluntarily thrown in the towel, thereby undermining the whole never-quit attitude that she had been building for her character throughout that feud. 

It's bad enough they gave the best women's feud in forever the complete non-ending it didn't deserve, and took Becky out of the title picture, but then had to make her tap only to have Charlotte feud with... Nattie, and not Sasha? Wtf was the point of that, then? Becky tapping served no purpose. She could have been taken out of the title picture without a tap, if they were so hell bent on not giving her the title.

Such an abrupt, bizarre way to just end all of that. I have no idea what the thought-process was for all of it.

/endrant

Maybe the feud with Emma will keep the ball rolling, but idk what they're planning to do with it. It's seeming like it might just be one PPV and done.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720888123912130560
Becky properly has a similar schedule to Charlotte that's just fucking ridiculous you can't have your workers wrestle 7 days in a row no wonder WWE has so many injuries.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720888123912130560
> Becky properly has a similar schedule to Charlotte that's just fucking ridiculous you can't have your workers wrestle 7 days in a row no wonder WWE has so many injuries.


I'm pretty sure Charlotte/Becky/Sasha are just doing a triple threat at every house show for this tour.

I remember a while back someone put together a comparison of their NXT work schedules compared to their MR work schedules not long after their debut. It was absurd how much more they were working. Like double or triple the work load, IIRC.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Becky holding my football team's shirt kada kada kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> Becky holding my football team's shirt kada kada kada


Aston Villa fan? you poor soul being relegated as well as being properly the second worst team in EPL history, Becky could properly play better than most of your players right now.

Sheamus knows the GOAT football club


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Becky could properly play better than most of your players right now.


*You wot??*










Lol seriously though I'd rather watch Bex kick a ball around than any of those frauds.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> *You wot??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Micah Richards seems to be alright and Ayew but the rest of your team don't seem to care and Lescott is just a massive cunt.

LFC just seemed to pay 32 million to relegate you guys though Benteke has been bad so we don't use him much, complete waste of money, it'll be weird not seeing you guys in the prem since I don't think you guys have ever been relegated since it's been renamed.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721353414442151936


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

You can really tell Becky enjoys the energy from the fans.

:becky


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Sincere said:


>


Becky needs to show her tongue a bit more often :done


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sincere said:


> Bexaro Section :becky :cesaro


I'm in on that!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Fucking awesome:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Drago said:


>


Is that a Bexcellence of Bexecution shirt i see there? :grin2:


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

CJ said:


>





Sincere said:


> Bexaro Section :becky :cesaro


This is finally a thing :mark:


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I miss captain Beck Sparrow.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Looks like Becky and Emma may have a match tomorrow night on Raw.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Looks like Becky and Emma may have a match tomorrow night on Raw.


I have.... a bad feeling about this.
:larry










Is that a new Becky shirt?
:shiiit


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> I have.... a bad feeling about this.
> :larry


Well, it may not even happen. It may just end up being more promo. That would be a bit disappointing. The in-ring Bex withdrawals are real, not that I would blame her for getting a night off from the constant house shows... but I'm greedy.

What they could do is have Bex squash someone and then have Emma run out and ambush/beat up Bex after the match. Build that heat, build that feud, setup for the PPV.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Ben Foster probably got to meet Bex as well, ffs.:tripsscust


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Umbreon said:


> Becky needs to show her tongue a bit more often :done


I'd rather she didn't that's Paige's gimmick and an annoying one at that :justsayin

I much prefer Becky's smile :banderas


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> I'd rather she didn't that's Paige's gimmick and an annoying one at that :justsayin
> 
> I much prefer Becky's smile :banderas


Becky's smile is life. But her tongue action is more unconscious and natural than Paige's Miley Cyrus style that is obnoxious and deliberate.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Looks like Becky and Emma may have a match tomorrow night on Raw.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

WWE loves to make wrestlers lose in their hometowns or homecountries if abroad, so I can totally see Emma winning, hopefully it's a great match, I'd book the ending to be for Emma to target Becky's eye and make the match stop. 

Also, Hoping this isn't just to build heat for Emma just so Sasha could be the saving grace, but a way to continue the Becky/Emma feud


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Becky won the last time she wrestled on a UK Raw. If she were Paige I'd be more worried. I think the match will get thrown out or something.

EDIT: Also, I read the tease from WWE's Raw preview and all it says is "Viciously defeating Paige on SmackDown, the Australian aggressor aimed to send a pointed message to the fiery fan-favorite. How will Becky Lynch respond on Raw?" I don't think that points to a match just yet. It's possible though, we'll see.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

etrbaby said:


> WWE loves to make wrestlers lose in their hometowns or homecountries if abroad


Lucky for Becky this ain't her home country.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

etrbaby said:


> WWE loves to make wrestlers lose in their hometowns or homecountries if abroad, so I can totally see Emma winning, hopefully it's a great match, I'd book the ending to be for Emma to target Becky's eye and make the match stop.
> 
> Also, Hoping this isn't just to build heat for Emma just so Sasha could be the saving grace, but a way to continue the Becky/Emma feud


Becky is not from the UK.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

etrbaby said:


> so I can totally see Emma winning, hopefully it's a great match, I'd book the ending to be for Emma to target Becky's eye and make the match stop.


I wouldn't be surprised to see Emma winning if they do have a match on Raw, especially if they're treating this like a proper feud. She will have to look strong and build heel heat from the outset if Becky is going over at the PPV. Then again, there may not be a match between them at all until the PPV--we may just see a promo, or have Emma attacking Becky.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> Sure, we've shared similar paths @beckylynchwwe. But I'll make sure the future is all about ME! Only ME! #WWE #RAW


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Isn't that Sin Cara's heel mask?

I hope a match doesn't happen between Emma and Becky on Raw as WWE will properly make them wrestle at every show and no one will want to see it by the time the PPV comes, like AJ vs Y2J.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722144755103174657
:becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722144755103174657
> :becky


Bex vs Emma = Obi vs Anakin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I won't spoil RAW, but they seem to have forgotten about Emma and Becky's feud :no: 

@Chief of the Lynch Mob @Umbreon Hope you enjoyed the live experience guys! What women got the biggest pops?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> I won't spoil RAW, but they seem to have forgotten about Emma and Becky's feud :no:


Yeah, I was just wondering wtf was going on with that...


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

CJ said:


>


The phrase "real recognize real" has never been more appropriate than this pic.

Now Bex just needs to hurry up and actually take a picture with just her and Cesaro and I can stop complaining for a day or two.

EDIT: Don't quote me on this but Emma might have Visa issues with the whole arrest thing. They might have held off on it for this week is all. We'll see.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

They will probably be on the pre-show at Payback :sad:


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> They will probably be on the pre-show at Payback :sad:


:MAD


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Is it too much to ask to have two women's feuds at the same time?


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Pre-show's better than being left by the wayside without a feud for a month at all.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Hurin said:


> Pre-show's better than being left by the wayside without a feud for a month at all.


You have a point there... I mentioned the pre-show but I wouldn't put it past WWE to just have the match on next week's Raw


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Is it too much to ask to have two women's feuds at the same time?


Welcome to the "revolution."



Hurin said:


> Pre-show's better than being left by the wayside without a feud for a month at all.


I suppose. Then again, if they get no time to work, build, and prepare, it could end up being a relatively boring match with minimal fan investment which doesn't do anyone any favors.

Then there's the whole... going from stealing the show at the biggest WM to pre-showing a b-PPV which isn't exactly flattering.

Hopefully they'll at least get enough time to construct and work so they can make everyone wonder what idiot didn't include them in the card.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> They will probably be on the pre-show at Payback :sad:












If they're only on the preshow then I'll watch that then skip the ppv :lol


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> I won't spoil RAW, but they seem to have forgotten about Emma and Becky's feud :no:
> 
> @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Umbreon Hope you enjoyed the live experience guys! What women got the biggest pops?


I'm not too sure how loud the pops will come out on TV but I'd say Paige, Becky and Sasha got the biggest ones (in that order). My section were singing along with Becky's theme for the 20 seconds which it was playing for :grin2:


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Are they just ignoring the Paige/Natalya/Becky stuff from before, as if it never happened?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Are they just ignoring the Paige/Natalya/Becky stuff from before, as if it never happened?


Properly this is the same company where all the results from WM didn't matter 24 hours after it happened.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Properly this is the same company where all the results from WM didn't matter 24 hours after it happened.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Are they just ignoring the Paige/Natalya/Becky stuff from before, as if it never happened?


To be fair, that's a problem with the entire product. Faces are friends with faces and heels are friends with heels, even if they had feuded only a few months before.

It's a company wide problem that a team of 28 writers are apparently too incompetent to adress.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice to see Becky get a good pop.

WWE are following Nxt again we already had Bret and Flair supporting Charlotte and Nattie.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Bex been hanging around New Day too much :lmao

https://i.imgur.com/GFItvXZ.webm


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Triple Threat house show Amsterdam


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Judging but what i read this wasn't much of a good RAW?
Disappointed they didn't follow up on the Becky-Emma feud (as they promoted ffs)
Instead we get another tag match, its laughable that the face team (with the exception of Nattie/Becky) were all bitter enemies merely few months ago, ugh.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> Despite only being mentioned during the eight-woman bout on Raw, Emma vs. Becky Lynch is still planned for the next pay-per-view (PPV) - possibly as the Kickoff match.


http://www.cagesideseats.com/2016/4...hority-return-bullet-club-finn-balor-tna-sale


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> http://www.cagesideseats.com/2016/4...hority-return-bullet-club-finn-balor-tna-sale


Does kick off means pre-show or the opening match?
Probably the latter :/


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Does kick off means pre-show or the opening match?
> Probably the latter :/


Idk. I'm hoping for some more build-up that actually involves them both in the same segment at least, like a confrontation or ambush or something. Because if we don't get anything aside from twitter sniping and fallout promos, that's going to be some really minimal build-up in general.

And I'm also hoping for the opening match, because that would be really lame to bump Becky down to preshow status on the B-PPV immediately following Mania where she was just part of a showstealing championship match. Plus, the women just need more representation in general. This one match/segment per 3 hour show shit is absurd.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Judging but what i read this wasn't much of a good RAW?
> Disappointed they didn't follow up on the Becky-Emma feud (as they promoted ffs)


Well tbf to WWE I am pretty sure Emma properly had visa issues since she got arrested that one time.



Sincere said:


> Bex been hanging around New Day too much :lmao
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/GFItvXZ.webm


What awful camera work, couldn't decide what to focus on.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Does kick off means pre-show or the opening match?
> Probably the latter :/


Kick off means pre-show.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> Are they just ignoring the Paige/Natalya/Becky stuff from before, as if it never happened?


This match made no sense anyway, why wasn't Emma involved? Should have 6 Women Tag with Sasha, Nattie and Becky v Charlotte, Summer and Emma. I think the only reason Team BAD was involved was so they can put Paige on the card for an English show. 



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Well tbf to WWE I am pretty sure Emma properly had visa issues since she got arrested that one time.


I'm not 100% sure but I think Australian's don't need a Visa in UK unless they stay more then 6 months.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722144755103174657

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722371041566310400
This is so educational
(also, insert joke about Steiner math)


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Was going to post this @Reotor

The numbers don't lie. :mj5


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722144755103174657

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722371041566310400


Reotor said:


> This is so educational
> (also, insert joke about Steiner math)













Bex gonna destroy her on twitter and destroy her in the ring. Savage.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Click Above to Play ⇧


:Tripslick


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Dem thighs though *


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722537488103915520
:enzo










The people Conor has most recently followed:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722537488103915520
> :enzo
> 
> 
> ...


:lol if that happens maybe the Roman empire will fall he would properly be the best promo since Punk.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> :lol if that happens maybe the Roman empire will fall he would properly be the best promo since Punk.


Conor would drop nothing but pipebombs on the mic, for sure. Though, I'm not sure how PG he can be :lol 

I doubt this has any chance of really happening, in any case. It's fun to think about though.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Click Above to Play ⇧


Becky marking out for the Dudley boys return.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

"Come Join me Bro"

https://www.instagram.com/p/BEZnFPBC_eX/



> UFC president Dana White announced Tuesday on ESPN's SportsCenter that McGregor has been pulled from the marquee card because he refused to attend a press conference this week in Las Vegas to promote it. The news comes on the heels from a cryptic tweet about retiring young from McGregor earlier Tuesday.
> "Obviously we still have a good relationship with Conor," White said. "I respect Conor as a fighter and I like him as a person. But you can't decide not to show up to these things. You have to do it."


Looks like Dana and Conor have a falling out.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> "Come Join me Bro"


The Irish stable dream is alive and well.










Need to add Conor and :becky can be queen :lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Tomorrow's live event is in Dublin Ireland, Becky is gonna pay them dues and job in her home country.:jay


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

WWE House Show Results 4.19.16 – Manchester, England 



> * Charlotte w/ Ric Flair defeated Becky Lynch and Sasha Banks in a Triple Threat Match for the WWE Women’s Championship via Pinfall with feet on the ropes on Becky Lynch. Flat out – Match Of The Night. Huge pop when they announced the title was on the line before they even announced the challengers. All 3 got great pops as of course did Ric Flair. *Becky Lynch probably got the biggest pop out of the women.* They all got to show off their abilities with some added moves they didn’t even do at Wrestlemania. *Comedy moment with Becky and Ric Flair shouting Woo in each others faces and Ric Flair having a fit about it.* A lot of near pin falls and near submissions. Becky and Sasha at one point were working together to try and stop Charlotte from running away and give her a beating but Charlotte picked her spots on both of them throughout the match. Finish of the match came when Sasha Banks had the Bank Statement locked in on Becky but Ric Flair pulled her out of the ring and Charlotte sneaked in the ring and rolled up Becky. Charlotte and Ric bolted quickly after the match but Becky and Sasha took their time greeting the crowd afterwards. Great Match for a house show.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Bex kicking so much lass on Raw that Summer literally flees in terror :lmao

Video with sound/commentary









http://i.imgur.com/QAo8Iop.gifv


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Not too sure whether this one was already put in the thread


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wish that was a Spurs shirt would have marked for that, I can only hope Finn influenced her Football team preference and she's not a Villa fan

















:mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

If Becky is a Man United fan I don't think I could be a fan of hers anymore.

I've seen Becky in loads of big news sites because of that tweet she made about Conor :lol she be getting that exposure.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> Not too sure whether this one was already put in the thread


I die a little everytime I see a photo of these 2 together. And :lol at her inviting Sanders and McGregor, please never stop Becky.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

If Becky was actually a Villa fan though kada


Someone needs to ask her what team she supports on Twitter :sk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> If Becky was actually a Villa fan though kada
> 
> 
> Someone needs to ask her what team she supports on Twitter :sk


I'm from Ireland and I have never seen a villa fan in my life we are just a bunch of plastics hopefully Fella influenced her like he did making her go to WWE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722571451979722752
Sheamus is winning me over, would now be okay with an intergender team of Fella and Lass.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:MAD


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


> :MAD


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722883371274121216


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722883371274121216


Great reaction :becky


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722883371274121216













Nice reaction But Becky isn't from Northern Ireland


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> Nice reaction But Becky isn't from Northern Ireland




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722747564349521920


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722747564349521920


I was just correcting WWE saying "a welcome home" because as you know Northern Ireland is technically not her home country with Ireland being a separate country from the United Kingdom. She could have been referring to being back on the actual land mass regardless it's not that important to me either way I just pointing out an error in my eyes that WWE maybe not understanding how the countries are actually different nations. Tomorrow in Dublin will be her actual homecoming and the pop will be thunderous I have no doubts.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> I was just correcting WWE saying "a welcome home" because as you know Northern Ireland is technically not her home country with Ireland being a separate country from the United Kingdom. She could have been referring to being back on the actual land mass regardless it's not that important to me either way I just pointing out an error in my eyes that WWE maybe not understanding how the countries are actually different nations. Tomorrow in Dublin will be her actual homecoming and the pop will be thunderous I have no doubts.


I know she's not from Northern Ireland, I just took it as them referring to her being back on the island.

Glad she got a good reaction, hope it's even bigger in Dublin :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722881313481625600


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722894519306354690


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722883371274121216


>Belfast
>Welcome Home


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Also, this (it's a f'n awesome shot, I'm gonna spam it all over the WoW section, I don't even care):


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Also, this (it's a f'n awesome shot, I'm gonna spam it all over the WoW section, I don't even care):


My issue with this spot is sometimes she takes too long with it, especially when she does the double-stack. When she does it quickly, it looks good, but when she makes them just lay there in position for several long seconds, it screws with my suspension of disbelief.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722919956787163136


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bexaro :becky


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Brilliant pic.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723185135261233152









Oh Becky...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

J'onn J'onzz said:


>


Judging by their facial expressions their thoughts are like:

Becky: I'm so happy for Nattie, she's finally getting something to do.
Natalya: I'm so happy! I'm finally getting something to do!
Sasha: Whatever, ill just wait till Summerslam.
Paige: what am I even doing here?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Judging by their facial expressions their thoughts are like:
> 
> Becky: I'm so happy for Nattie, she's finally getting something to do.
> Natalya: I'm so happy! I'm finally getting something to do!
> ...


Pretty damn accurate!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Becky needs to wear sports jerseys more often kada


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Drago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723185135261233152












Ohhhhhh yes she did !! :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723245548543848448
:becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723248150836858881


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723250407485640710
:sadpanda


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

She is beautiful and I am not only referring to her appearance.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723256172497620992
:becky


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

So from what i hear they jobbed out Becky in Dublin.................. this company :bean :deanfpalm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> So from what i hear they jobbed out Becky in Dublin.................. this company :bean :deanfpalm


Yep. If they were determined to have Charlotte win they should just have had Sasha take the pin instead.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723256172497620992
> :becky


WWE posted the rest of that video on their facebook page. I don't know how to share that here but people, please go and see that! It's absolute magic to see how fired up Becky is by the whole atmosphere. It's so freaking joyful.

Edit: It's this https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153710501436443/


----------



## Airrazor (Apr 2, 2016)

It makes me wonder what Vince is afraid of: pissing off Ric Flair or another fan revolt.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

All of those Becky dublin vids :banderas



Woaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wooooahhhhhhhhh :becky


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Yep. If they were determined to have Charlotte win they should just have had Sasha take the pin instead.


I agree man! I love Sasha but I don't understand why they want let her take a pin.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Been looking for a gif of Bex doing some sort of hip swivel in her match on Raw this week. Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Envy said:


> I agree man! I love Sasha but I don't understand why they want let her take a pin.


Sasha is protected to the death! #TheBoss :sashahi


----------



## Airrazor (Apr 2, 2016)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Envy said:
> 
> 
> > I agree man! I love Sasha but I don't understand why they want let her take a pin.
> ...


 I mean at some point, it's going to backfire in Vince's face. It'll take something unexpected. That's my take.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> Been looking for a gif of Bex doing some sort of hip swivel in her match on Raw this week. Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


>


I could watch this all day :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

J'onn J'onzz said:


>


:rileyclap


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


>


beat me :mj2

but I already made it so fuck it :draper2









http://i.imgur.com/2nXDfar.gifv

Unfortunately the cameraman blows, so it's all weird...


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> So from what i hear they jobbed out Becky in Dublin.................. this company :bean :deanfpalm


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> WWE posted the rest of that video on their facebook page. I don't know how to share that here but people, please go and see that! It's absolute magic to see how fired up Becky is by the whole atmosphere. It's so freaking joyful.
> 
> Edit: It's this https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153710501436443/


The full vid is great. I saw it on reddit.

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/4fv17y/becky_lynch_entrance_at_wwe_dublin/

"I better get in the ring!" :lol :becky


----------



## Airrazor (Apr 2, 2016)

I get this vibe that from Bex reminds more that of Daniel Bryan: very likeable & clear babyface. Here's my point, her becoming women's champion could send the fans into frenzy the same way with Bryan did. It could get to the point that taking it off of her would be problematic for higher ups because there be a backlash not only against them, but also the woman who wins it afterwards, especially if Vince has a favorite his. An another revolt from the fans is something he doesn't want.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153710501436443/
loved it:grin2:

Also:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723256988625313793:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

If only this was a more universal thing:trips4


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> So from what i hear they jobbed out Becky in Dublin.................. this company :bean :deanfpalm


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Airrazor said:


> I get this vibe that from Bex reminds more that of Daniel Bryan: very likeable & clear babyface. Here's my point, her becoming women's champion could send the fans into frenzy the same way with Bryan did. It could get to the point that taking it off of her would be problematic for higher ups because there be a backlash not only against them, but also the woman who wins it afterwards, especially if Vince has a favorite his. An another revolt from the fans is something he doesn't want.


Eh... idk.

I don't think there's necessarily an issue with Becky losing the belt after a run, so long as she's not then buried or disregarded. It's all a matter of how it's handled, really. If they built up a very good talent properly, and developed a good storyline between that talent and Bex, fans would accept a title change, and would even perhaps become that much more invested in a comeback story for Bex, too.

As long as WWE isn't force-feeding hot garbage to the fans, they're generally willing to go along for the ride. 

If they just supermanwoman pushed some mid-carder to the moon and shoehorned her into the title picture just to dethrone Bex in spectacularly lame fashion, and then proceed to shelve Bex afterward, then they might have an issue with the fans, but they'd have asked for it in that case.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Becky and the Championship... hmm... they should be kept far apart from each other.

Here is why: Becky is so much over as a baby face who chases the title. We want to see her win the title so badly we will stick with her while she climbs the mountain, except it's a never-ending climb. She will climb and climb and she will get close and we will love every minute of it. Because what happens when she actually does win the title? It could be a boring reign. Maybe her promos won't be good enough. Maybe she's not good in that role (like Roman Reigns.) Maybe she becomes stale. This is why Becky is great in the Daniel Bryan role, where she has tremendous fan support (and merchandise sales) as a baby face who we all get behind. Remember people, the title is just a prop and the TRUE REAL BEST WRESTLERS do not need it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Becky and the Championship... hmm... they should be kept far apart from each other.
> 
> Here is why: Becky is so much over as a baby face who chases the title. We want to see her win the title so badly we will stick with her while she climbs the mountain, except it's a never-ending climb. She will climb and climb and she will get close and we will love every minute of it. Because what happens when she actually does win the title? It could be a boring reign. Maybe her promos won't be good enough. Maybe she's not good in that role (like Roman Reigns.) Maybe she becomes stale. This is why Becky is great in the Daniel Bryan role, where she has tremendous fan support (and merchandise sales) as a baby face who we all get behind. Remember people, the title is just a prop and the TRUE REAL BEST WRESTLERS do not need it.


Only problem is I truly believe Becky can be a better heel than a face.

I'd love for her to win the belt, and turn heel during her reign, it would be similar to Charlotte, except it's going to be Becky and it's going to be Better :grin2:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

etrbaby said:


> Only problem is I truly believe Becky can be a better heel than a face.
> 
> I'd love for her to win the belt, and turn heel during her reign, it would be similar to Charlotte, except it's going to be Becky and it's going to be Better :grin2:


It would all depend on how much money she makes for the company based on her current babyface character. :vince$


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Becky and the Championship... hmm... they should be kept far apart from each other...
> 
> We want to see her win the title so badly we will stick with her while she climbs the mountain, except it's a *never-ending* climb.


:chan



Leon Knuckles said:


> Because what happens when she actually does win the title?


A great, memorable moment, and a huge payoff that is fundamentally necessary to any hero story? :draper2

Exhibit A:











Leon Knuckles said:


> This is why Becky is great in the Daniel Bryan role


Daniel Bryan eventually got his moment. So, I'm not sure why you're using Daniel Bryan as an analogy to rationalize why Becky should never win, and be kept far away from the title. 

Reference Exhibit A.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

etrbaby said:


> Only problem is I truly believe Becky can be a better heel than a face.
> 
> I'd love for her to win the belt, and turn heel during her reign, it would be similar to Charlotte, except it's going to be Becky and it's going to be Better :grin2:


I'm not sure about this. She's such a natural in the babyface role, I have trouble believing she could be better in the heel role. Her heel work was good back in NXT, but her babyface work on the MR has been exceptional. 

I don't see why she'd necessarily need to turn after getting the title, unless fans were abandoning her to get behind someone else. I'd just have a heel go over her, perhaps even in dirty fashion. It'd be a great way to generate heel heat, and still keep fans invested, so long as the story is told properly.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

etrbaby said:


> Only problem is I truly believe Becky can be a better heel than a face.
> 
> I'd love for her to win the belt, and turn heel during her reign, it would be similar to Charlotte, except it's going to be Becky and it's going to be Better :grin2:


 The heel is the easier job anyway and Becky is one of few natural female Babyfaces the company has. She has forged an organic trust with the audience . She may be too liked to be hated.

Becky definitely should win the Title after a long journey. She absolutely shouldn't turn heel with the title.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sincere said:


> :chan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moments don't make money.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Moments don't make money.


Tell that to all the millions upon millions they've made off Daniel Bryan since WM30.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sincere said:


> Tell that to all the millions upon millions they've made off Daniel Bryan since WM30.


But it was all due to the chase. :yes


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> But it was all due to the chase. :yes


The chase is part of the story. The payoff is part of the story. The _whole_ story is what makes it all special, and thus profitable. Without the payoff, there is no story. I don't understand why you refuse to see this.

The assumption you seem to be making--that the payoff hasn't contributed to any of the continued success of DB as a product is entirely baseless, as far as I can tell. Without WM 30, the Daniel Bryan story wouldn't exist.

If you want to argue how Bex should never get the title, good luck with that. :eyeroll But you could at least use an analogy that doesn't automatically and necessarily refute your position from the outset. Derp. You can't sit here and parallel DB's story as an analogy while completely disregarding the last half, and arguably the most significant part of it as if it were irrelevant, just so you can continue double-down on the nonsensical argument about how Bex should never get her hands on the title. If your argument requires you to disregard objective reality, that's probably a bad sign.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sincere said:


> The chase is part of the story. The payoff is part of the story. The _whole_ story is what makes it all special, and thus profitable. Without the payoff, there is no story. I don't understand why you refuse to see this.
> 
> The assumption you seem to be making--that the payoff hasn't contributed to any of the continued success of DB as a product is entirely baseless, as far as I can tell. Without WM 30, the Daniel Bryan story wouldn't exist.
> 
> If you want to argue how Bex should never get the title, good luck with that. :eyeroll But you could at least use an analogy that doesn't automatically and necessarily refute your position from the outset. Derp. You can't sit here and parallel DB's story as an analogy while completely disregarding the last half, and arguably the most significant part of it as if it were irrelevant, just so you can continue double-down on the nonsensical argument about how Bex should never get her hands on the title. If your argument requires you to disregard objective reality, that's probably a bad sign.


I seem to have hit a nerve, yet we are on the same side of the bexplex. I was referring to the current time. She should be chasing the title for 3-5 years, and then become champion at a later time. As of right now, she is playing her current role perfectly. She is so talented. She can have feuds with other women without the title being involved. Remember, this is a wrestling show. There is no need to get emotional.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I seem to have hit a nerve, yet we are on the same side of the bexplex. I was referring to the current time. She should be chasing the title for 3-5 years, and then become champion at a later time. As of right now, she is playing her current role perfectly. She is so talented. She can have feuds with other women without the title being involved.


I think what sincere is trying to say is that yes we agree Becky should chase but that chase shouldn't be a "never-ending" chase as you put it.
You can only chase for so long before becoming Dolph Ziggler.

Your comment about moments not making money is also silly, it's WWE's specialty to make money from moments.

Biggest problem about this is that we have zero trust in WWE to make this long chase have any sort of payback.
Why should people invest in a character if you know nothing will come of it?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Reotor said:


> I think what sincere is trying to say is that yes we agree Becky should chase but that chase shouldn't be a "never-ending" chase as you put it.
> You can only chase for so long before becoming Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Your comment about moments not making money is also silly, it's WWE's specialty to make money from moments.
> ...


We invest in sport teams. We watch the season games for many months. We pay close attention to playoffs. And when our team loses in the finals, we don't just brush it off. We get mad. We get sad. We say WE WILL WIN NEXT TIME! :mark:


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Leon Knuckles said:


> We invest in sport teams. We watch the season games for many months. We pay close attention to playoffs. And when our team loses in the finals, we don't just brush it off. We get mad. We get sad. We say WE WILL WIN NEXT TIME! :mark:


1. wrestling is not real sport, so not the same.
2. Even in real sport, if a team start losing and losing for 3-5 years like you suggest eventually the fan base shrink, it loses money, couches constantly change and in the end the owner decides to put the team on sale.
:maisie3


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

This company struggles to hold a storyline and development together from week to week. Good luck to fellow Becky fans if her ever getting a reign depends partly on creative helping to provide enough opportunities for her to remain relevant for three to five years despite numerous title frustrations.

If she gets too popular in their eyes, they use one of several methods to cool her down. Which is par for the course for a lot of people who aren't their pre-formed favorites.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I seem to have hit a nerve, yet we are on the same side of the bexplex. I was referring to the current time. She should be chasing the title for 3-5 years, and then become champion at a later time. As of right now, she is playing her current role perfectly. She is so talented. She can have feuds with other women without the title being involved. Remember, this is a wrestling show. There is no need to get emotional.


It has nothing to do with any nerves being hit, I just don't see how your argument makes any sense.

You said her climb should be never-ending, and that she should be kept far from the title, and then went on to predict a negative outcome if she were to ever get the title, and then proceeded to claim that the title is largely irrelevant (which is demonstrably false on its own).

I don't think that's reasonable. I don't think looking at any talent and saying "they should never get the title," under any circumstances, is a reasonable position to have. Beyond that, you then went on to use Daniel Bryan as a parallel when he did get the title, thus rebutting the argument you had just made--and this why the position you outlined makes no sense. 

I have no issue with Becky chasing. Though, I tend to prefer the story to dictate where the title goes, rather than some arbitrarily determined minimum timeframe. I don't see how X amount of months/years chasing is required before a proper run should be granted. That's just randomly assigning some mandatory minimum for no real reason--there's nothing that dictates X amount of months/years is somehow necessarily more beneficial than Y amount of months/years. 

I think there can be some value in drawing it out, so long as the payoff is there, and timed appropriately, but this is assuming a consistent and deliberate effort is consciously being made with a long-term plan in place. And, personally, I'm not convinced they have such a plan. It seems more like they're winging it from week to week, particularly considering, among other examples, they hadn't even determined who was going to take the belt at Mania until practically the 11th hour. They have also demonstrated a rather poor ability to capitalize in a timely fashion--see Ryder.



Reotor said:


> I think what sincere is trying to say is that yes we agree Becky should chase but that chase shouldn't be a "never-ending" chase as you put it.
> You can only chase for so long before becoming Dolph Ziggler.


Basically this.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Reotor said:


> 1. wrestling is not real sport, so not the same.
> 2.* Even in real sport, if a team start losing and losing for 3-5 years like you suggest eventually the fan base shrink*, it loses money, couches constantly change and in the end the owner decides to put the team on sale.
> :maisie3


Pretty much this. And if you stop losing interest because of the team's failure that doesn't make you a shitty fan either. I used to support my team through thick and thin until round about the 5th year of them sucking, then you just sorta lose all interest. 


Bex needs to win the title in the near future with there only being one women's belt but it just ain't gonna happen with Sasha and Bayley being around. Personally I think they should do a Horsewomen 4 way at Summerslam as the co main event rather than just keeping Becky out of the picture.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Wildcat410 said:


> If she gets too popular in their eyes, they use one of several methods to cool her down. Which is par for the course for a lot of people who aren't their pre-formed favorites.


I think they did just that.
That's why they had her team up with Sasha after Royal Rumble.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> So from what i hear they jobbed out Becky in Dublin.................. this company :bean :deanfpalm


See @CJ, it was worth the effort...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Drago said:


> See @CJ, it was worth the effort...


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

CJ said:


>


Is that Alex Riley? I don't even know why he is still in the company, hopefully MGKA steals his finisher if he isn't allowed to use the Cutter cause of Orton.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Reotor said:


> https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153710501436443/
> loved it:grin2:
> 
> Also:
> ...


I don't get why everyone loves Sasha so much. Her mic skills lately have been pretty bad. Becky has constantly gotten better on the mic, and probably one of the best woman on the roster. On well!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Is that Alex Riley? I don't even know why he is still in the company, hopefully MGKA steals his finisher if he isn't allowed to use the Cutter cause of Orton.


:nah



> Got to hang out with a few of my favorite lads at #WWEDublin , my brother @richyquinartist , my cousin @davidstokes1, one of my best friends @cian_t and me auld pal Andrew who's not on this insta-gravy train


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723468018425143300


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

CJ said:


> Yep. If they were determined to have Charlotte win they should just have had Sasha take the pin instead.


You'd think in the grand scheme of things Sasha taking a pin at a house show wouldn't harm her super protective booking or hell even just forgo the title match so Charlotte doesn't have to win I just don't get it, it's a house show in Becky's home town so they job her out, I can understand her not winning if this was a TV taping or PPV but a house show when the aim is to put on a show for an audience and send them home with a happy experience and you have the returning home town babyface lose and eat the pin, it's just as bad as last year when they used Charlotte's theme for her entrance


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> You'd think in the grand scheme of things Sasha taking a pin at a house show wouldn't harm her super protective booking or hell even just forgo the title match so Charlotte doesn't have to win I just don't get it, it's a house show in Becky's home town so they job her out, I can understand her not winning if this was a TV taping or PPV but a house show when the aim is to put on a show for an audience and send them home with a happy experience and you have the returning home town babyface lose and eat the pin, it's just as bad as last year when they used Charlotte's theme for her entrance


Gotta make Sasha look strong :reigns2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> You'd think in the grand scheme of things Sasha taking a pin at a house show wouldn't harm her super protective booking or hell even just forgo the title match so Charlotte doesn't have to win I just don't get it, it's a house show in Becky's home town so they job her out, I can understand her not winning if this was a TV taping or PPV but a house show when the aim is to put on a show for an audience and send them home with a happy experience and you have the returning home town babyface lose and eat the pin, it's just as bad as last year when they used Charlotte's theme for her entrance


Yeah exactly. I know they're set on protecting Sasha, but taking a pin at a house show isn't going to hurt her at all.

Well at least Becky came out to her music this time, & from the videos I've seen she got a great reception :becky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Just got back from London today. Really enjoyed the experience. Becky got a very good reception from the crowd, not as big as Paige but no worse than Sasha either in my opinion. Crowd were audibly singing along with her theme song which was awesome :becky

Was actually pretty downhearted for most of Tuesday when i heard that Becky was in Manchester doing another house show, but oh well, getting to see her live again was great. Shame that she was barely allowed to get any offence in but it is what it is.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

CJ said:


>


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723542896566231041
This would be a sweet matchup.

Also, Becky's 'I better get in the ring' during her entrance in Dublin... :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


> :becky


:lmao

"Probably Charlotte... :renee2"

"Oh! Becky! :yes"


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Bex singing HBK's theme :lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


>


Officially one of my favourite Becky pics.

Her smile > Everything. 

:becky


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sincere said:


> It has nothing to do with any nerves being hit, I just don't see how your argument makes any sense.
> 
> You said her climb should be never-ending, and that she should be kept far from the title, and then went on to predict a negative outcome if she were to ever get the title, and then proceeded to claim that the title is largely irrelevant (which is demonstrably false on its own).
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong. I don't want her to turn into a Ziggler or a Swagger. But do you think she would make a successful champion? What could they do that would be different?

After Charlotte, I see Sasha holding the belt. But Sasha is so protected, who could dethrone her? It can't be anyone on the main roster. I think it should be Nia Jax - as a transitional champion. And then Bayley can overcome the odds by beating Nia Jax. I have no idea where to stick Becky in this entire storyline. She is like the best supporting actor, but not the best actor, makes sense?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Don't get me wrong. I don't want her to turn into a Ziggler or a Swagger. But do you think she would make a successful champion? What could they do that would be different?
> 
> After Charlotte, I see Sasha holding the belt. But Sasha is so protected, who could dethrone her? It can't be anyone on the main roster. I think it should be Nia Jax - as a transitional champion. And then Bayley can overcome the odds by beating Nia Jax. I have no idea where to stick Becky in this entire storyline. She is like the best supporting actor, but not the best actor, makes sense?


Nia Jax is horrible and should be no where near the main roster WWE are just going to copy paste Nxt and go Charlotte then Sasha then Bayley.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> She is like the best supporting actor, but not the best actor, makes sense?


No.

Also, Nia Jax? :lmao

Good god :no


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> But do you think she would make a successful champion? What could they do that would be different?


She would be a great champion and an actual popular and loved by the fans Babyface champion something the Diva's/Women's division has not had in years, just look at the trend for heel champions in the last few years, it amazes me that the champion always seems to be a heel or transitions into a heel it's getting very tiresome and it's about time we had a true over popular Women's champion and currently on the roster that women is Becky Lynch












TheGeneticFreak said:


> WWE are just going to copy paste Nxt and go Charlotte then Sasha then Bayley.


Well iirc Becky was due to win a rematch with Sasha because Bayley was due to be the one to be called up but she got injured and they went with Becky instead. But yes the way it's following the NxT formula is rather worrying they've even thrown a Nattie (with Bret) feud for Charlotte (with Ric) just like NxT. There is slight differences but the trend and direction is virtually identical so far. I don't think Bayley is going near the championship until Mania so I'm certain we'll see a Sasha v Becky feud after Sasha is done with Charlotte like NxT so hopefully they can exchange the title before the build to Bayley v Sasha at Mania.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> She would be a great champion and an actual popular and loved by the fans Babyface champion something the Diva's/Women's division has not had in years, just look at the trend for heel champions in the last few years, it amazes me that the champion always seems to be a heel or transitions into a heel it's getting very tiresome and it's about time we had a true over popular Women's champion and currently on the roster that women is Becky Lynch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you are right! :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723617585770696704
#StraightFire :becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I really hope they don't repeat the full NXT timeline on the main roster. Everything would have a watered down impact or just be downright stupid.

-Sasha beating Charlotte for the title won't have anywhere near the same impact as it did.

- Becky turning heel on Bayley would be extremely dumb because on the main roster she has the strongest underdog story of the 4. Becky's main roster story is closer too NXT Bayley's anyway.

- Bayley winning the title from Sasha on the main roster wouldn't have 1/8th of the impact because it has been done before and she really isn't that Underdog anymore.

To sum it up each of their characters are different from what they were in NXT so the story treads shouldn't go the same path.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723643395101589505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723643575427313664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723644097345519616
:becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Her thighs are something else bama4


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

New here. Anyone got links to rebecca knox matches. Becky lynch is my favorite superstar in all wwe


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Rebeccaknox said:


> New here. Anyone got links to rebecca knox matches. Becky lynch is my favorite superstar in all wwe


There you go

here's a match where you need a private link to see





and this one vs Daizee Haze.


I know the quality isn't great, but if you can put yourself to watch it, in my opinion Daizee Haze vs Rebecca Knox is the best female technical wrestling match of all times.


and this one vs Lufisto





As I've said a million times, had she not taken a hiatus and continued to put on these high quality matches like the one vs Daizee, she would have ended up in the same league as Manami Toyota, Akira Hokuto, Bull Nakano and some of the greatest and best female wrestlers of all times.

here she was wrestling Daizee Melissa and Lufisto, 3 of the top women wrestlers in the world and in north america history, and at the tender age of 17-18 she was hanging in there with them.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

etrbaby said:


> Rebeccaknox said:
> 
> 
> > New here. Anyone got links to rebecca knox matches. Becky lynch is my favorite superstar in all wwe
> ...


Id seen the haze match before and considered it a 4.75 best ever. Also the other two badass. She also had a match witbabyface
danger where till this day one of the best face to heel turn in one match. She really was a prodigy. No wonder Finn said she was too advanced at her age. Also she was a hell magnet now the best babyface


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Fantasy booking: potential of becky making herself a star while creating other stars as well. Becky vs emma at payback emma wins a hard fought match and becky sells devastation. Later Charlotte beats nattie. Becky comes out saying she has nothing left to lose and challenges flair to a match right now belt vs career. Another hard match and Becky loses but gains a standing ovation it looks as her career is over but grabs the mic and tells Charlotte all she has left to do is bow down to the queen. As shes on her knees Charlotte goes to pick her up and BOOM! Becky goes on a rampage breaks Charlotte in half, low blows ric and the ref, handcuffs ric and forces him to witness becky flying onto Charlotte in the announce table and claims herself as champ since Charlotte is injured but before she leaves grabs the mic and says, im just getting started. Main event match styles and reigns do their thing then bullet club with finn beat up styles and reigns but they fight back then becky comes from behind and beats both with chairs so bullet club stands tall. In the booking becky made emma a credible heel, flair a future face, maybe even. Roman gets sympathy and establishes herself as a top heel as all bullet club and be the talker since her mic skills are the best in divas and finn not so good. What u guys think


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Rebeccaknox said:


> Id seen the haze match before and considered it a 4.75 best ever. Also the other two badass. She also had a match witbabyface
> danger where till this day one of the best face to heel turn in one match. She really was a prodigy. No wonder Finn said she was too advanced at her age. Also she was a hell magnet now the best babyface


yeah her SHIMMER volume 3 match vs Danger where she turned heel where fucking awesome, she faked an injury, Danger held the ropes down for her to get out, and bam she kicked her in the head/leg, what a reaction, what amazing booking and a what a heel turn.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Rebeccaknox said:


> Fantasy booking: potential of becky making herself a star while creating other stars as well. Becky vs emma at payback emma wins a hard fought match and becky sells devastation. Later Charlotte beats nattie. Becky comes out saying she has nothing left to lose and challenges flair to a match right now belt vs career. Another hard match and Becky loses but gains a standing ovation it looks as her career is over but grabs the mic and tells Charlotte all she has left to do is bow down to the queen. As shes on her knees Charlotte goes to pick her up and BOOM! Becky goes on a rampage breaks Charlotte in half, low blows ric and the ref, handcuffs ric and forces him to witness becky flying onto Charlotte in the announce table and claims herself as champ since Charlotte is injured but before she leaves grabs the mic and says, im just getting started. Main event match styles and reigns do their thing then bullet club with finn beat up styles and reigns but they fight back then becky comes from behind and beats both with chairs so bullet club stands tall. In the booking becky made emma a credible heel, flair a future face, maybe even. Roman gets sympathy and establishes herself as a top heel as all bullet club and be the talker since her mic skills are the best in divas and finn not so good. What u guys think


Becky has a legit great face story that's the thing. Bullet Club's fate is fed to roman anyway so keep Becky out of a faction. The crowd would just cheer Becky for laying out the one's who wronged her. Charlotte is a notoriously terrible face so that won't work. The crowd hates Roman and that will only make them cheer his pain. Becky putting over Emma and then Becky turning and eclipsing Emma in 1 night does not make her a credible heel in fact it does the opposite.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

I was freaking shocked how they pulled that off to perfection through master storytelling like i sai she was a top tier heat magnet


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Rebeccaknox said:
> 
> 
> > Fantasy booking: potential of becky making herself a star while creating other stars as well. Becky vs emma at payback emma wins a hard fought match and becky sells devastation. Later Charlotte beats nattie. Becky comes out saying she has nothing left to lose and challenges flair to a match right now belt vs career. Another hard match and Becky loses but gains a standing ovation it looks as her career is over but grabs the mic and tells Charlotte all she has left to do is bow down to the queen. As shes on her knees Charlotte goes to pick her up and BOOM! Becky goes on a rampage breaks Charlotte in half, low blows ric and the ref, handcuffs ric and forces him to witness becky flying onto Charlotte in the announce table and claims herself as champ since Charlotte is injured but before she leaves grabs the mic and says, im just getting started. Main event match styles and reigns do their thing then bullet club with finn beat up styles and reigns but they fight back then becky comes from behind and beats both with chairs so bullet club stands tall. In the booking becky made emma a credible heel, flair a future face, maybe even. Roman gets sympathy and establishes herself as a top heel as all bullet club and be the talker since her mic skills are the best in divas and finn not so good. What u guys think
> ...


Thats where perfect timing steps in. Do the right moves at the right time and by the right talent and if they do it just right they will garner the reaction they are looking for. Also emma would still be credible,maybe not top class but shell manage to have heat for her next feud


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Rebeccaknox said:


> Thats where perfect timing steps in. Do the right moves at the right time and by the right talent and if they do it just right they will garner the reaction they are looking for. Also emma would still be credible,maybe not top class but shell manage to have heat for her next feud


The top stars are too overprotected to the point that they it's near impossible for them to be sympathetic to the audience. The crowds reaction to them getting screwed over would be viewed as a minor setback or like they deserve it instead of Poor guy.

The post-match stuff and later stuff would make people forget the match itself, making Emma seem like an afterthought. 

The reason why I am question Becky in a faction and am cynical of it, is League of Nations were ruined within the first month and wwe's faction booking in general is the dirt worst.

Babyface Becky has a stronger story and there is a stronger crowd connection to her now than there would have been for Rebecca Knox back in the day. The wrestlemania triple threat was supposed to be Sasha vs Charlotte, but Becky got so over that plans changed. It would be really hard for her to get heat and your ways you listed wouldn't work. With the way things are, she would be viewed as 2nd heel at best.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Rebeccaknox said:
> 
> 
> > Thats where perfect timing steps in. Do the right moves at the right time and by the right talent and if they do it just right they will garner the reaction they are looking for. Also emma would still be credible,maybe not top class but shell manage to have heat for her next feud
> ...


With the way things are going it would be great to try something not even wrestling sites predicted you know to create storylines and try to get new viewers and take women seriously. Since becky got really over with the least amount of nxt hype i believe shes talented enough to get so much heat in an era where the cool heel is more likely to get over than babyface


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Rebeccaknox said:


> With the way things are going it would be great to try something not even wrestling sites predicted you know to create storylines and try to get new viewers and take women seriously. Since becky got really over with the least amount of nxt hype i believe shes talented enough to get so much heat in an era where the cool heel is more likely to get over than babyface


 Indie darling heels usually get cheered while non indie heels usually get booed. Everything about Becky's presentation fits a babyface from entrance to music to look. I always go with the better story and Becky's story has the most potential but she should remain babyface and win the title for the full impact. There are way too many cool heels on the main roster and is easily the worst type of heel in terms of intended reaction.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Off my booking topic, i wonder why wwe hasnt talked about becky getting into wrestling. She didn't do it because she wanted to at a young age even if she did at ireland was almost impossible.not only did she love it but it Saved her life since she was going a bad road at a really young age. I think that story has more emotion than just do it because u love it


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Is it just me or is Emma feuding with Becky for the same reasons she feuded with Bayley in NXT?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> Is it just me or is Emma feuding with Becky for the same reasons she feuded with Bayley in NXT?


it's more of a jealousy thing with Becky.
In NXT she was trying to change Bailey, on the MR, she's upset that a character just likes her used to be go so over it was at WM for a title match.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Rebeccaknox said:


> Off my booking topic, i wonder why wwe hasnt talked about becky getting into wrestling. She didn't do it because she wanted to at a young age even if she did at ireland was almost impossible.*not only did she love it but it Saved her life since she was going a bad road at a really young age.* I think that story has more emotion than just do it because u love it


I've heard this a few times from different people but all I know for sure is what she told on Jericho's podcast, which is how she got to WWE. She never said anything about going down a bad road though? What sort of stuff does this include?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> I've heard this a few times from different people but all I know for sure is what she told on Jericho's podcast, which is how she got to WWE. She never said anything about going down a bad road though? What sort of stuff does this include?


A few places on the internet say that she might have been heading towards alcohol related problems, but i don't think i've ever heard her mention any of that herself.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> A few places on the internet say that she might have been heading towards alcohol related problems, but i don't think i've ever heard her mention any of that herself.


I've heard about the alcohol problems on Tumblr but then the first thing I did was look for some sort of quote from Becky herself talking about it. Couldn't find anything so I just presume it's just typical internet rumours.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

It was probably when she went to clown college. Anyone who goes to clown college has to be on some hardcore narcotics.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> I've heard about the alcohol problems on Tumblr but then the first thing I did was look for some sort of quote from Becky herself talking about it. Couldn't find anything so I just presume it's just typical internet rumours.


Yeah, it wouldn't surprise me. Worst thing that she said on the Jericho podcast was about her sort of shutting herself away from the outside world for a brief period but she never mentioned anything like that.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I was reading your discussion and thought it would be interesting to share this here. She tells her story around the 4 minute mark.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> Rebeccaknox said:
> 
> 
> > Off my booking topic, i wonder why wwe hasnt talked about becky getting into wrestling. She didn't do it because she wanted to at a young age even if she did at ireland was almost impossible.*not only did she love it but it Saved her life since she was going a bad road at a really young age.* I think that story has more emotion than just do it because u love it
> ...


Theres an article from seven years ago she said she would drink two to three times a week and marijuana too but wrestling saved her life. Theres so much to becky than what we have seen. I read some guy write something that was had their eye on her before she quit wrestling.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Edit to my last post. Wwe had their eye on becky before she quit


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

etrbaby said:


> it's more of a jealousy thing with Becky.
> In NXT she was trying to change Bailey, on the MR, she's upset that a character just likes her used to be go so over it was at WM for a title match.


 Sounds more like bitterness than jealousy. Emma comes off like she has tried to discredit Becky's success based off of her original character's failure.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebeccaknox said:


> Theres an article from seven years ago she said she would drink two to three times a week and marijuana too but wrestling saved her life. Theres so much to becky than what we have seen. I read some guy write something that was had their eye on her before she quit wrestling.



Link to that interview

http://ladysports.com/stories/rebeccaknox.htm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723975032309964801
:becky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Link to that interview
> 
> http://ladysports.com/stories/rebeccaknox.htm


Damn. Becky's story really is a great one. It's nice to see how well she's doing for herself now considering the turbulent times she's been through.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Damn. Becky's story really is a great one. It's nice to see how well she's doing for herself now considering the turbulent times she's been through.


Yes, listening again to Jericho's podcast with Becky I understand her time after her retirement was very difficult to her.
She mentioned things on the podcast that sounds very much like symptoms of drug withdrawal.
That's how much she loves wrestling, its like a drug to her.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Rebeccaknox said:
> 
> 
> > Theres an article from seven years ago she said she would drink two to three times a week and marijuana too but wrestling saved her life. Theres so much to becky than what we have seen. I read some guy write something that was had their eye on her before she quit wrestling.
> ...


Yep that one. Beckys life is inspiring to anyone.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Chief of the Lynch Mob said:
> 
> 
> > Damn. Becky's story really is a great one. It's nice to see how well she's doing for herself now considering the turbulent times she's been through.
> ...


When she said they planned to make her the serena williams of wrestling i knew she woulve been huge.i wonder how women wrestling would've been if she didnt retire


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Still in disbelief there's no real pictures of her in this dress from the HoF smdh

EDIT: Also, from Season 2 of Swerved.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

one of the most pretty of the division,for sure.:smile2:


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Hurin said:


> Still in disbelief there's no real pictures of her in this dress from the HoF smdh
> 
> EDIT: Also, from Season 2 of Swerved.


No real picture but she stole the show. Thank stan hansen for mentioning bruno


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Drago said:


>


That's pretty good illustration. I likes.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Some of these pictures really show one of the big reasons why i love Becky so much, she always seems like she's enjoying herself, ever since her debut she's always appeared to be enjoying every minute of it, sure it is in her character to be like that but she genuinely seems like she loves every bit of interaction she has with her fans.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Drago said:


>


I will save this. I have a feeling that one day I may make it my avy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

CJ said:


>


ROCK BOTTOM ROCK BOTTOM BAH GAWD! :jr


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.98fm.com/To-Be-Where-I-Am-Was-Beyond-A-Dream-Growing-Up--Becky-Lynch--

roud


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> http://www.98fm.com/To-Be-Where-I-Am-Was-Beyond-A-Dream-Growing-Up--Becky-Lynch--


Becky lynch is a perfect role modelfor anyone guy or girl. Ive never been hooked to a performer more than i am to becky. Shes still the best femape wrestler after a seven year break


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724277349743747072


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

CJ said:


>


damn, I would eat it. 



Now it's up to you guys to interpret how I meant that :lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> damn, I would eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's up to you guys to interpret how I meant that :lol


I'm pretty sure you dont give a toss about whats in the bag :lol.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

CJ said:


>


Everytime I see these Becky plugging this food I remember the Paige periscope she filmed of PCB getting their make up done and Becky is sitting there with a huge holdall bag on her knee eating them :ti


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

mfw there's no Becky match on Raw/SmackDown


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Drago said:


> mfw there's no Becky match on Raw/SmackDown


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

We need more becky on raw today


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I admit, I giggled :heyman6


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Reotor said:


> I admit, I giggled :heyman6


Rusev :rileylel

I never remembered Bex's head and body being so disproportionate though.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I'll die a lonely man if I can't marry this woman one day. 



Or I'll just find a girl who looks like her 8*D


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Must say I'm disappointed that some of the regular Becky marks here have voted for AJ Lee on the Finals thread in the general forum.
If AJ wins you guy's are banned from this thread!:heyman4 


Becky Lynch does not approve!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I think Becky recently got a new merch item? I don't remember this poster being in her merch before WM. She just had shirts and the goggles, IIRC.

http://shop.wwe.com/becky-lynch-18-x-24-poster/W11180.html?dwvar_W11180_color=No Color#start=1


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Reotor said:


> I admit, I giggled :heyman6


Seth & Becky! Rusev is so on point lol.

Gotta love WWE Kids Magazine.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Bexplexing for days.

Also that extra bit of Reigns in his inclusion :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Reotor said:


> Must say I'm disappointed that some of the regular Becky marks here have voted for AJ Lee on the Finals thread in the general forum.
> If AJ wins you guy's are banned from this thread!:heyman4
> 
> 
> Becky Lynch does not approve!


Yeah Becky's super pissed off about it...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Drago said:


> Seth & Becky! Rusev is so on point lol.


Seth looks like the sleaziest sleaze to have ever sleaze! :lol:lol


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I read that Becky's character in Camp WWE is going to be voiced by other person, anyone know if that's the norm or is it just for some characters?



Reotor said:


> Must say I'm disappointed that some of the regular Becky marks here have voted for AJ Lee on the Finals thread in the general forum.
> If AJ wins you guy's are banned from this thread!:heyman4
> 
> 
> Becky Lynch does not approve!


AJ is absolutely the only person I would vote over Becky, she's my favorite female wrestler ever. But I got to say that at this rate, when all is said and done, I wouldn't be surprised if Bex manages to take that place.

And Becky hasn't even had a full year on the MR, now imagine when she gets the title and all those things... 0


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

CJ said:


>


2nd photo... You really shouldn't have :cry


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is starting to get the creepy post the Paige forum is known for lol


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Bex hasn't got another bloke already has she? :vincecry


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Doc Gallows sporting an image of a Fallout 4 power armor helmet on his attire made me think steampunk, which then made me think of Becky. :lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

So I wake up in the morning and check out the RAW results.
I see Emma vs Natalya thinking "ooh that's cool Becky will somehow be involved".
And...no...2 minutes match, Natalya wins. Guess the Emma/Becky feud they teased is forgotten.
Another RAW with no Becky, 2 minutes woman match in a 3 hour show...

I swear I barely see any reason to even follow WWE results anymore, whats the fucking point.
No reason to watch Payback, not going to sit through 3 hours just for the mere hope of a swerve on the main event.

This fucking company.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Becky looking fire in this video kada


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Becky looking fire in this video kada


:lmao

How is she so awesome? I don't understand how it's even possible

:chan

How could they relegate this Bexified gold to Fallout? Wtf is wrong with these morons?

Snackdown :lmao

Dem suplexes that I trow in the ring :lmao

Salad with chopsticks :lmao

I do what I want! :lmao

And Rich looking totally perplexed by the whole situation :lmao

Maybe I'm just suffering from Bex withdrawals or something, but I thought that was hilarious.

Also, Bex's arms :becky


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sincere said:


> :lmao
> 
> How is she so awesome? I don't understand how it's even possible
> 
> ...


I thought this was hilarious too haha(I was just more focused on how good she was looking), but I might be suffering from withdraws as well.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Becky lyncg makes every segment count even if it's fallout. She does what's she wants


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Is it good? Cant watch this since im at work but nice to know Becky is making the best of what little crumbs they are giving her.
Good for her.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Is it good? Cant watch this since im at work but nice to know Becky is making the best of what little crumbs they are giving her.
> Good for her.


Becky makes chopsticks look fun. Short video but memorable


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

CJ said:


>




Is that her boyfriend :cry


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> So I wake up in the morning and check out the RAW results.
> I see Emma vs Natalya thinking "ooh that's cool Becky will somehow be involved".
> And...no...2 minutes match, Natalya wins. Guess the Emma/Becky feud they teased is forgotten.
> Another RAW with no Becky, 2 minutes woman match in a 3 hour show...
> ...


They are beyond dumb sometimes. They talk about revolution and they can't give women more than 2 minutes? Besides, Emma shouldn't be jobbing in 2 minutes to anyone. And it's crazy that they have barely had Becky and Sasha on TV after Wrestlemania...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Becky looking fire in this video kada


:lmao

Becky can make anything brilliant. 

Such a shame they don't give more time to the women not involved in the title picture. Sasha and Becky have been woefully used since Mania despite being part of what was largely considered MOTN.

Heck, even the title feud itself is crap, the build given to it on RAW was pathetic.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Some oldies:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Props to maria_tattoo13: https://www.instagram.com/maria_tattoo13/


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

dashing_man said:


> Is that her boyfriend :cry


 They seem like they're just friends and that's Eli Drake.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


>


This needs to be a gif on here.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> They seem like they're just friends and that's Eli Drake.




Only a girlfriend can allow her boyfriend to get that close to her vagina :fuckthis


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

No Bex on Raw? What the fuck?:tripsscust


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Just randomly came across this and found it fascinating to see someone meeting Becky and how she interacts with her fans. It just makes me want to meet her even more :banderas


*The 12:30 mark *


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Just watch the fallout video, too short but pretty entertaining.
Why the fuck they have it on youtube, why save a nice segment like this for less than 100k to watch instead of having it on RAW with 3m ppl watching?
And then they wonder why their wrestlers cant get over...

can you imagine if all those epic backstage promos of the rock were relegated to youtube? sigh

Edit: also:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> Just randomly came across this and found it fascinating to see someone meeting Becky and how she interacts with her fans. It just makes me want to meet her even more :banderas
> 
> 
> *The 12:30 mark *


I don't know if i'd be able to keep my composure if i met Becky. :mj2

She seems so incredibly nice in person.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Becky should have a chant to this tune:






She does what she wants...
She does what she waaaants...
Becky Lynch...
She does what she wants!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I don't know if i'd be able to keep my composure if i met Becky. :mj2
> 
> She seems so incredibly nice in person.


I know I'd lose my shit and make myself look like I've never spoken to a female in my entire life. Wouldn't stop me going straight in and asking for a hug :grin2:


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

I would love to meet her one day :Banderas


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Becky is so beautiful. I've missed seeing her the past few weeks. 

I hope she enjoyed being back home in Ireland.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Just watch the fallout video, too short but pretty entertaining.
> Why the fuck they have it on youtube, why save a nice segment like this for less than 100k to watch instead of having it on RAW with 3m ppl watching?
> And then they wonder why their wrestlers cant get over...
> 
> ...


It's truly amazing to me how she can cut a significantly better promo than the vast majority of the roster using only a bit of salad, some chopsticks, and a half-assed feud build that WWE is just phoning in, yet she continues to be relegated to YouTube, left out of the ring, and not even on the Payback card.

Fire everyone in charge. Honestly.

And Emma shouldn't be getting squashed by Nattie just so Nattie can go on to job for Ric at Payback while she's in the middle of trying to build a feud with Bex for Extreme Rules. What the actual fuck are these idiots thinking. 

I don't think it's an issue of Bex having a problem getting over, this seems more like deliberate cooling to me, because they don't want her an Emma upstaging the fuck out of Nattie and Charlotte's regurgitated feud with a forgone conclusion from NXT that no one cares about.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> It's truly amazing to me how she can cut a significantly better promo than the vast majority of the roster using only a bit of salad, some chopsticks, and a half-assed feud build that WWE is just phoning in, yet she continues to be relegated to YouTube, left out of the ring, and not even on the Payback card.
> 
> Fire everyone in charge. Honestly.
> 
> ...


It's embarrassing. I can accept Becky taking a break from the title picture, especially when you consider she's had 3 title matches in total, as well as being featured on the last 3 PPVs, but compare what she did with Charlotte, as well as the triple threat at Mania, to what we have now. A feud which barely anyone gives a damn about because, while Nattie is a very good wrestler, she's boring, she'll never have the appeal of a Sasha or Becky again IMO. Charlotte's grown on me as a heel, but this current feud is so predictable, at least with Becky it felt like there was a chance she'd win.

How they can have the (IMO) two most talented women on the roster off TV/relegated to Fallout while they have this going on i don't know. The title was ready to be passed over at Mania, and even post Mania it seemed set that Sasha would go after Charlotte, but their delaying tactics are going to hurt everyone in the long term.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

She better never lose that orange hair, it's 100% straight fiyaaaaaaa :becky




Btw we need more Becky emojis on this site! I'm talking a lot more dammit.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

STR8 FIYAH! :becky

She has the sexiest arms.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Sincere said:


> I don't think it's an issue of Bex having a problem getting over, this seems more like deliberate cooling to me, because they don't want her an Emma upstaging the fuck out of Nattie and Charlotte's regurgitated feud with a forgone conclusion from NXT that no one cares about.


Fair point, I used to think that myself. But right now I just think all the revolution talk was bullshit and they simply don't bother having more than 1 feud between women at a time. 

While I can still find enjoyment in it, in this day and age I gotta say it's very frustrating to watch WWE. It seems they deliberately sabotage themselves into making bad television. A great example of this was Ambrose's promo on Raw... why the hell isn't he always like that? Don't they see he is miles better that way?

And the fact that they fill the show with recaps about the same feuds over and over again and manage to somehow not have time to show absolute gold mines like this Becky promo on Raw (which is the kind of promo that gets people over) is beyond my understanding. I guess it must be better to have Crews having squash matches that people don't care about.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Sadly, this "Revolution" talk is bullshit. The women only got 5 minutes last night and if it weren't for this thread, I wouldn't have known that Becky and Sasha had a segment on Youtube. 

Charlotte/Sasha/Becky was an exception but not the rule going forward it seems.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> She better never lose that orange hair, it's 100% straight fiyaaaaaaa :becky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a gif and emoji goldmine.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

This picture is all kinds of wrong :lmao


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Her latest backstage promo was fiyahhh. I could watch this woman all day, in the ring or out of the ring.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Empress said:


> Sadly, this "Revolution" talk is bullshit. The women only got 5 minutes last night and if it weren't for this thread, I wouldn't have known that Becky and Sasha had a segment on Youtube.
> 
> Charlotte/Sasha/Becky was an exception but not the rule going forward it seems.


And I didn't know Sasha had a segment until you mentioned it just now :lol I will probably never understand their logic to leave things like this out of the show.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> And I didn't know Sasha had a segment until you mentioned it just now :lol I will probably never understand their logic to leave things like this out of the show.


I don't want to bash Charlotte as I've come to like her. But I expected the Four Horsewomen to rise together.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Fair point, I used to think that myself. But right now I just think all the revolution talk was bullshit and they simply don't bother having more than 1 feud between women at a time.
> 
> While I can still find enjoyment in it, in this day and age I gotta say it's very frustrating to watch WWE. It seems they deliberately sabotage themselves into making bad television. A great example of this was Ambrose's promo on Raw... why the hell isn't he always like that? Don't they see he is miles better that way?
> 
> And the fact that they fill the show with recaps about the same feuds over and over gain and manage to somehow not have time to show absolute gold mines like this Becky promo on Raw (which is the kind of promo that gets people over) is beyond my understanding. I guess it must be better to have Crews having squash matches that people don't care about.


Oh, they're proving it was most certainly bullshit. There's no question about that any more. Meanwhile they're squandering all the good faith fans gave them throughout the fall and winter after the HW were called up and given a program leading into Mania. The "Diva's Revolution" was just a redesigned belt and a name change--window dressing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Umbreon said:


> Btw we need more Becky emojis on this site! I'm talking a lot more dammit.


I've made a few...

:becky






















@Drago has made loads


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

CJ said:


> I've made a few...
> 
> :becky
> 
> ...



How do I save all of these beautiful little becky faces to use in future?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Umbreon said:


> How do I save all of these beautiful little becky faces to use in future?


Bookmark them :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> Might as well cancel school, cos B Sax and I are just way too cool. #straightfire


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The creative commitment part of the Divas Revolution has pretty much tanked. They are back to being lost in the woods.

Both your recent hottest diva (Lynch) as well as most popular diva (Banks) are mia and directionless. While Emma is jobbing to Nattie for a title feud no one cares about. :cal


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Has anyone else noticed becky is the only one that made main roster women feuds matter? Charlotte vs Paige Nikki, now nattie have failed to impress. Come becky she made it the best feud in all wwe. Then the triple threat Becky was the shining star that madethe feud matter honestly but wwe gave her no credit. I wonder if the planned sasha vs Charlotte at summerslam feud isgonna suck. I think it will since sasha has failed to live to her hype.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So which one of y'all is changing your member title to "Becky with the good hair" :mj?* @Empress @THE SHIV @CJ


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *So which one of y'all is changing your member title to "Becky with the good hair" :mj?* @Empress @THE SHIV @CJ


I'm so predictable. I did want to change it to that. :lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Angel.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

> Might as well cancel school, cos B Sax and I are just way too cool. #straightfire


Cmon now Becky "cool" is the last thing I would describe B Sax.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

She's just being polite.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

@Legit BOSS has appeared in the Becky megathread.

Things are getting serious. :lol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Mother of god.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *So which one of y'all is changing your member title to "Becky with the good hair" :mj?* @Empress @THE SHIV @CJ


Looks like Empress aka @Becky With The Good Hair has already beaten everyone to it :rileyclap


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Never change Bex.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *So which one of y'all is changing your member title to "Becky with the good hair" :mj?* @Empress @THE SHIV @CJ


It was already taken so







.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Mother of god.


Becky's skin is so flawless. She just radiates so much joy, almost from the inside out.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

No bexky on raw or smaxkdown this week!! Why!!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> Btw we need more Becky emojis on this site! I'm talking a lot more dammit.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Somebody needs to make a smiley out of Becky's face in this pic:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


>


The Legit Lass Kicker


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


>


Fuck that song it was on the front page of the times instead of the Hillsborough verdict :mj2

Also this so called diva's revolution can't even get like 5 minutes on a 3 hour show it's not surprising though considering the head of the revolution has done stuff like this.

"There are many crazy stories as to how certain WWE superstars have lost their title but Trish Stratus had a very unique one – the kiss of death. Stephanie McMahon wanted Trish to crawl on Torrie Wilson in a Smackdown segment and kiss her. Trish was fine with this except for the fact that she felt it didn’t make sense for her character at the time. She insisted she’d kiss Wilson on the cheek but that wasn’t enough as Stacy Keibler was eventually chosen for the role. The next week on RAW, Stratus found herself losing her title to Jazz in a clean defeat.

“So, was I being punished? Who knows? I was never told that’s why I lost, but it was a little strange that WrestleMania in my hometown of Toronto was coming up, and all of a sudden, I wasn’t going in as champion.”

Trish eventually got the title back but still stands by her decision even today."

http://www.thesportster.com/wrestling/top-15-revelations-from-the-attitude-era-book/9/

all of Becky's stuff in fallout has been great and should be included in Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> all of Becky's stuff in fallout has been great and should be included in Raw or Smackdown.


*Nah, too good. She might get over!*:vince3


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Umbreon said:


> Btw we need more Becky emojis on this site! I'm talking a lot more dammit.




























These 3 especially :becky


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

avatar size:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Drago said:


> avatar size:


Yes,I will steal!


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Drago said:


>


A change we can believe in! :mj2


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Reotor said:


> *Nah, too good. She might get over!*:vince3


I never understood that approach either. This is a product in dire need of new stars. Yet they purposely put downward pressure on anyone that shows promise but they don't want to see above a certain level.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

It's bullshit, ain't it. I've been watching the monday night wars collection on the WWE Network (Only 9.99 Maggle :jbl) and every episode you've either got Vince or Stephanie saying how they always listen to their audience and how they react to the Superstars so they can book accordingly. Bex is a tailor made fighting babyface who could actually shift a load of merch if they got behind her properly but they just tossed her to the side along with Sasha.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> *Nah, too good. She might get over!*:vince3


I'm convinced this is a significant part of it.

They're practically burying Becky and Sasha for the moment, at least until they get Payback over with, because even they understand that the Charlotte/Nattie feud would get completely upstaged if they don't.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Becky possibly has been cast aside indefinitely, but you're mad if you think they're burying Sasha. This Nattie thing is a filler feud (although I am actually pleased to see her doing something), and Sasha will still be the one to beat Charlotte.

But yeah, they're really dropping the ball with Becky. She was practically the most over woman during that Becky/Charlotte feud, and that's _still_ the best main roster women's feud they've done in years.


----------



## Airrazor (Apr 2, 2016)

Wildcat410 said:


> Reotor said:
> 
> 
> > *Nah, too good. She might get over!*
> ...


I see it like this: it's how you treat people is very important to me. The way Vince does it seems to be afraid of something, it could be anything for all I know. With Bex she's got something naturally appealing & likeable which is why fans are in support of her. It's there that Vince has neither the understanding nor the appreciation for it. 


Vince is more afraid of Bex could get more over ala Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

I lke to think they're just holding off on Becky for a while so by the time she's champ she hasn't been totally over-saturated. If anything this is just helping her longevity. Having her step back a bit while a major babyface will mean the character doesn't run its course too quickly. But, do I have enough faith in creative to believe that's really what they've got in mind? Not really, to be honest.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> It's bullshit, ain't it. I've been watching the monday night wars collection on the WWE Network (Only 9.99 Maggle :jbl) and every episode you've either got Vince or Stephanie saying how they always listen to their audience and how they react to the Superstars so they can book accordingly. Bex is a tailor made fighting babyface who could actually shift a load of merch if they got behind her properly but they just tossed her to the side along with Sasha.


Funny I'm watching it too right now.
Its amazing, WWE criticize themselves a lot in those episode for how they did things in the mid 90s, but that criticism can easily be applied today: out dated philosophy, no edge in the product, no freedom etc.

I was just done watching the episode focusing on the Rock, its freaking amazing, you guys should see Rocky Maivia's promos before his heel turn, so wooden, so lacking in emotion or conviction, babbling on and on on how he is going to make his family proud, his father, his grandfather bla bla shut up! no wonder people chanted for him to die! guy was worse than Roman!

But anyway, yes the biggest difference in those days was when some talent catch on fire and was starting to get over, the company wouldn't hinder him or try to cool him off, they would help him get more over, more mic time, better booking etc.
Now days the WWE has a predetermined plan, and if youre not part of those plans sucks to be you, and if you dare to get over and think plans will change for you well too bad because youre either going to be buried or taken off TV entirely.

The difference between Sasha and Becky is we know WWE has plans for Sasha.
On one hand they want Sasha to be the top star of the women, but on the other hand they have no idea what to do with her (they're creatively bankrupt), so they just put her in hibernation in wait for the next big event and than they will pull the trigger out of nowhere.
That's the safest route they can take because people don't care, they like Sasha and wont mind if she just show up and take the title.
Don't be surprised if 3 weeks before Summerslam Sasha will show up out of nowhere and be inserted into the title scene for no good reason just like before WM32.

Becky is on a different boat, they have no plans for her, they don't even consider her to be champion anytime soon.
So its just up to her to take any opportunity they give her, every second of promo time (even if its on YouTube) to make the best impression she can and maybe, just maybe there is a slight chance they'll change their minds and make her champion, maybe they'll let her be the one to take the belt from Sasha, who knows.

Sasha fans have no reason to be concerned, Its us Becky fans who should be worried.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Who wouldve kbown becky would be the last person rich brennan interviewed. Youre fireeeed! Also maybe wwe fears becky will be more popular than sasha since she gets more popular all the time even though shes been on wwe tv less than 1.5 years than her


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Drago said:


>


----------



## no way 233 (Mar 9, 2016)

Becky is so gorgeous.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

CJ said:


>


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


>


 Question are these photos new and is that her usual orange hair colour shade she has?


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Question are these photos new and is that her usual orange hair colour shade she has?


Yup, it's from her Instagram.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Wildcat410 said:


> I never understood that approach either. This is a product in dire need of new stars. Yet they purposely put downward pressure on anyone that shows promise but they don't want to see above a certain level.


The worse thing about this is that they care so much about casuals and the one time they were actually watching at WM they had Zack Ryder win a title at WM who they spent the last 4 years making sure he is irrelevant and then when no casuals watching again they take it off him and he is not even on the next ppv fighting for it shit makes no sense.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Drago said:


> Yup, it's from her Instagram.


 I was worried in the future they are going to either A. Turn her heel or B. Dilute her white meat babyface status when she plays that role so well.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> I was worried in the future they are going to either A. Turn her heel or B. Dilute her white meat babyface status when she plays that role so well.


Becky plays a pretty good heel, and i think she should have a run as one at some point down the line, but she definitely deserves her big babyface moment first, i think they'd be missing an opportunity if they didn't give her one.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Becky plays a pretty good heel, and i think she should have a run as one at some point down the line, but she definitely deserves her big babyface moment first, i think they'd be missing an opportunity if they didn't give her one.


Just hope they don't repeat the NXT timeline with her turning, I doubt it would work because people like her too much. Becky's story I'd argue has the most potential of the 4 and if done right will be a glorious moment when she does win the title as a Babyface.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky will be an amazing heel, but first she must finish her babyface run as a champion.
Then she can do whatever she wants:wink2::becky


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

How sad is it that the women's title match was the one I was looking forward to the most at Wrestlemania, and 1 month later at Payback the match for that same title is probably the one I care about less? 

When I actually give it some thought, I reckon that WWE's programming as a whole is slightly better now than it was in the RTWM. But my natural inclination if someone would ask me that question would be to say that things are just as bad as they were. And why is that? Well, that's because what they've done with the women's division since Wrestlemania has disgusted me that much.

As bad as the Mania build-up to most matches was, that wasn't the case with the women's title match. Ever since 2016 started I had been feeling happy with the route the divison was taking, it felt like the 'revolution' wasn't just talk. And then at Mania they unveil the new title and drop the divas moniker... all this when Becky, Sasha and Charlotte have the match of the night. I was so damn happy with that, it really seemed like things were changing! But the next thing I know women are back to having 3 minute matches and a single segment during a 3 hour show. 

I was thinking about it just before I wrote this, I think we can safely say that Sasha, Becky and Paige are the 3 most popular females in the main roster, right? How crazy is the fact that not one of them seems to have any direction at the moment? I try to like WWE as much as I can, and I've been managing to mainly because it's home to a lot of my favorite wrestlers and I want to see them succeed, but when they do such nonsensical things it gets a bit hard. Specially when you take into account how much good wrestling is out there.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

A big fat no from me for a Becky heel turn. She's way too likeable to be the bad girl in the story but I feel like the only way she'd get her foot in the door for another title shot is to actually turn heel against Bayley later in the year.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> *How sad is it that the women's title match was the one I was looking forward to the most at Wrestlemania, and 1 month later at Payback the match for that same title is probably the one I care about less?
> *
> When I actually give it some thought, I reckon that WWE's programming as a whole is slightly better now than it was in the RTWM. But my natural inclination if someone would ask me that question would be to say that things are just as bad as they were. And why is that? Well, that's because what they've done with the women's division since Wrestlemania has disgusted me that much.
> 
> ...


Fully agree with the bolded part, i feel the exact same way. I was so hyped for the title match at Mania, because all three were worthy of being there, and i was looking forward to a title change too. Even when that didn't happen i felt satisfied, because the three of them put on a marvellous show and that was always going to be the main goal. Now we have a very poor storyline between Charlotte and Natalya which just doesn't interest me (or most people) at all. The segments haven't been personal, Natalya is not particularly interesting and hasn't been made out to mean anything for years in all honesty.

They should have gone with Sasha immediately after Mania if they were going to have Charlotte retain, she's still got a lot of support and it seemed to be the logical thing, if she's having to wait until Summerslam like has been reported then it's a poor decision, because it feels like everything up until then is gonna be a big fat underwhelming disappointment. And of course, Becky deserves much better for her exceptional work too.

Honestly the women's division's future looks so bright, you have Sasha, Becky, Charlotte, Paige and soon to be Bayley who the divsion should really be built around, and you have workers like Naomi who are good hands to have as well, and who knows, that might still happen, but it really feels like they're resting on their laurels. It might be nepotism with Ric Flair wanting Charlotte to have a loooong reign, and they don't want Sasha to lose (probably until Bayley comes up) but they're making a mess of the whole thing right now and it's very disheartening.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> They should have gone with Sasha immediately after Mania if they were going to have Charlotte retain, she's still got a lot of support and it seemed to be the logical thing, if she's having to wait until Summerslam like has been reported then it's a poor decision, because it feels like everything up until then is gonna be a big fat underwhelming disappointment. And of course, Becky deserves much better for her exceptional work too.


Another sad thing about it all is that they're not doing absolutely anyone any favors. Not even the ones WWE reportedly holds in highest regard.

Charlotte moved from one of the hottest women feuds in years to a feud that barely anybody cares about.
Sasha, while still in the plans to win the title at Summerslam, is having her momentum derailed by not being on TV. 
Becky is also getting her momentum derailed but unlike Sasha isn't even on the plans to be champ. She got the worst end of the stick out of the 3.

And even the other girls... Natalya is challenging for the title, but people don't seem to care that much. It's more about Hart/Flair than it is about the title or the girls themselves. I won't even get into Paige's situation, which is easily the worst if we compare it to how much she has meant to the division in the past.

Let's just hope the reports are wrong and they pull the trigger on Sasha before Summerslam. Then they can build from it.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Another sad thing about it all is that they're not doing absolutely anyone any favors. Not even the ones WWE reportedly holds in highest regard.
> 
> Charlotte moved from one of the hottest women feuds in years to a feud that barely anybody cares about.
> Sasha, while still in the plans to win the title at Summerslam, is having her momentum derailed by not being on TV.
> ...


I feel like after the Natalya feud is finished they might feed Paige to Charlotte one more time before moving on to Sasha unfortunately. I don't see what else they can do at this point, because there's no other decent faces left.

This is one of the reasons that Becky would have been a great choice to become champion, she could have had some fresh feuds with the likes of Emma, Naomi and even Sasha if she had stayed heel. Now it just feels like they're going through the motions because they don't have a clue what to do until they give the title to Sasha.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So do her and Emma actually have a match at Payback or what? I don't watch much Raw these days other than a couple highlight clips on Youtube but I still check out the PPVs mostly. I saw a promo they did with Becky and that Milhouse looking guy (apparently he's fired now lel) backstage with her eating. Perhaps that was foreshadowing her doing a run-in on Emma's cooking show :russo

Maybe their feud is gonna be completely Youtube exclusive :lenny2

Imo if they're bringing Finn Balor up to do a Bullet Club thing then they should just turn Becky and stick her with them. It makes sense given their history and it'll give her something to do other than eat salad backstage.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> So do her and Emma actually have a match at Payback or what? I don't watch much Raw these days other than a couple highlight clips on Youtube but I still check out the PPVs mostly. I saw a promo they did with Becky and that Milhouse looking guy (apparently he's fired now lel) backstage with her eating. Perhaps that was foreshadowing her doing a run-in on Emma's cooking show :russo
> 
> Maybe their feud is gonna be completely Youtube exclusive :lenny2
> 
> Imo if they're bringing Finn Balor up to do a Bullet Club thing then they should just turn Becky and stick her with them. It makes sense given their history and it'll give her something to do other than eat salad backstage.


Nope, no match between the two at Payback unfortunately, not even going to be a kick off match because that's been taken by Kalisto/Ryback. Maybe they'll have one at Extreme Rules if we're lucky, but it's receiving very limited build. Very sad really.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Just see Emma and Becky having their 'big match' at Raw after Payback.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> So do her and Emma actually have a match at Payback or what? I don't watch much Raw these days other than a couple highlight clips on Youtube but I still check out the PPVs mostly. I saw a promo they did with Becky and that Milhouse looking guy (apparently he's fired now lel) backstage with her eating. Perhaps that was foreshadowing her doing a run-in on Emma's cooking show :russo
> 
> Maybe their feud is gonna be completely Youtube exclusive :lenny2
> 
> Imo if they're bringing Finn Balor up to do a Bullet Club thing then they should just turn Becky and stick her with them. It makes sense given their history and it'll give her something to do other than eat salad backstage.


I think the backstage thing was just a comedy bit and I don't think it was new character direction at least I hope not.

Bullet Club seems like a faction that is just gonna get fed to Roman Reigns. WWE doesn't know how to properly book factions. Keeping Becky away from it is wise here.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Why is wwe so eager to put the title on sasha next? Main roster spots ahe got she failed. Fans wanted her with new day boom they got it and booed her. She was made leader of team bad boom zero chemistry. Botches moves and promos (search youtube.) Only thing saving her is nxt hype and cool heel undefeated streak. Can anyone explain


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sasha Banks as champion (and in general) is money but the way she is being handled is just...underwhelming.
Its not a disaster like say Roman Reigns but its just so half assed...its just...I'm just left speechless by how lazy they are.

In NXT she was on fire, in the hands of even a semi capable writers she would be big, much bigger than she is now.
I just cant understand this.

Still at a better spot than Becky tho :serious:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Sasha Banks as champion (and in general) is money but the way she is being handled is just...underwhelming.
> 
> In NXT she was on fire, in the hands of even a semi capable writers she would be big, much bigger than she is now.
> I just cant understand this.


Well I mean it's hard to be "money" when woman don't even get 5 minutes on Raw plus it's not just the booking to blame when she has been very disappointing not just her booking she hasn't handled the pressure very well it seems and in Nxt you get things like being able to plan out your matches more and smaller crowds.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Not discounting her personal faults, but a smart booker would be able to hide such faults.

Btw, people who constantly want Bayley to get into the main roster and rekindle her rivalry with Sasha should take a close and hard look at the Natalya/Charlotte feud.

This is another feud that was done in NXT and is being redone on the main roster but compare this and to the rivalry they had in NXT its like night and days, main roster booking doesn't even come close.
In NXT is was the culmination of a tournament, they played on the Flair/Hart rivalry but not to an extent that Nattie and Charlotte were overshadowed.
Everything that NXT does right, main roster does wrong, its just amazing to me that this is the same company.

And then people actually think that Sasha vs. Bayley on the main roster will even be half as good? get out of here.


----------



## Airrazor (Apr 2, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Not discounting her personal faults, but a smart booker would be able to hide such faults.
> 
> Btw, people who constantly want Bayley to get into the main roster and rekindle her rivalry with Sasha should take a close and hard look at the Natalya/Charlotte feud.
> 
> ...



Do anybody remember nearly 9 years ago TNA had the knockouts Gail vs Kong became one of the best matches they had at the time ? 

Everybody enjoyed it, except some ppl(Vince & dunn). So when Gail return to wwe in 08' or 09', Vince was jealous that Kim found success elsewhere & wanted to ruin her career because of it. A few months later Kong (kharma) would show up later & Vince wanted a match when he really hope for it to end badly, but Kharma's then pregnancy put a dent into those plans. 

My point is Vince & Dunn are jealous that Trips made women relevant in Nxt (via booking) that they want to re-do it out spite, not just a payday.

Down in NXT, they took time to build it properly, where as Vince is looking for a quick fix. That' s a concern for all involved, fans included.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Becky, Emma and Swaggs... Feast! It will probably be on youtube later. 

https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153724648666443/


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Becky, Emma and Swaggs... Feast! It will probably be on youtube later.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153724648666443/


It's quite something seeing Becky and Emma together. It can only make Becky look even better, because Emma looks so wooden and lacking in confidence by comparison.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Was it just me or Becky's hair is a bit more red than usual?


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Becky was cool in that facebook excusive. She was made for the entertainment business


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Was it just me or Becky's hair is a bit more red than usual?


It's not just you, it definitely looks more red.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725797765486403585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725830179696852992
*YAAAAAAS!!!!!*:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Wow Bex now looks 150% Straight Fiyaaa I love it 

That Facebook vid is brilliant, just another example of Becky's character being the best on the entire roster.

"You're a tart" 

"What like a pop tart?" :booklel


I'm not sure whether this is just Emma's character but she comes across as extremely awkward at times, like she sort of puts 40% into a line where she should be giving 100% to get her point across. It's weird.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I love her little victory fist pump


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I really hope Becky and Emma get more than just a 5 minute match on Raw. They're two of the best female wrestlers in WWE and they could definitely put on a 3.5-4 star match.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725797765486403585
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725830179696852992
> *YAAAAAAS!!!!!*:mark::mark::mark::mark:



Thank you based Woods hopefully the German accent makes a comeback.




J'onn J'onzz said:


> Becky, Emma and Swaggs... Feast! It will probably be on youtube later.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153724648666443/



Wow I forgot Swagger still worked for WWE but as other people said Becky defiantly came across better than Emma as she was lacking in confidence.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

A vid from Axxess 2015, a triple threat between Sasha, Becky and Charlotte, sound familiar?

What I find especially funny is that guy who talks about "catfights" and seems baffled why so many people are there to see it.
Fast forward 1 year later and that crowd was 100k people and MOTN in WrestleMania :lol

What a dumbass:lol


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

I just rewatched triple threat today.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Drago said:


> I just rewatched triple threat today.


 Looks like Becky had a good cry before the match. She seems like a heart on her sleeve kind of girl.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

http://www.ranker.com/list/wwe-diva...book&utm_medium=puppet&utm_campaign=wwe_divas becky leading a poll of beauty without makeup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

CJ said:


>



Any chance you could make that into a 149x170 avi CJ?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

CJ said:


>


This is what I love about Becky she can get away with geeky shit like this and it comes over as endearing and awesome


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Umbreon said:


> Any chance you could make that into a 149x170 avi CJ?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Cheers! I could watch this all day haha.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> How sad is it that the women's title match was the one I was looking forward to the most at Wrestlemania, and 1 month later at Payback the match for that same title is probably the one I care about less?


This is what really annoys me about all of this, too. I was so pumped for the Mania match. I think the latter stretch of the build wasn't quite as good as the preceding months going into it, simply because Sasha's inclusion wasn't as seamless as it could have been, but I was still very interested. Now? I honestly don't even care, and probably won't be able to care much about the title picture until we get beyond all the forgone conclusion stalling leading up to Summerslam, where things may actually get a chance to move forward again. I'm just sitting around waiting for them to finally decide to move things along.

Stagnation is the surest way to kill interest for me. I feel like there's no real point in caring right now, because nothing will be allowed to change, no matter how much change may be warranted, no matter how much change may be organically setup to take place. The division is being made to just stall out through the summer, it seems, and that kills a lot of the interest for me.

As predicted, Charlotte retaining at Mania was among the worst possible outcomes, precisely because of where it has left the division and the title picture. At the very least, if they were going to let Charlotte retain in the way they did, the only sensible way to follow up would have been to have Sasha continue to chase. But they didn't, and now they've effectively jerked back the parking brake on the title picture of the division, which has left the division as a whole in limbo.

What gets me about all of this is this isn't fucking rocket science--it's common sense, and yet they seem to excel at failing at basic common sense. Even where everything else has fallen into place, they find a way to make the worst out of a great situation. They have plenty of talent, great momentum, audience investment--the sun, moon, and stars had all aligned for them to really take-off. And instead, they elect to go out of their way to ruin things as thoroughly as they possibly can. That's the way it seems, anyway. How else can you fuck something up so badly unless you're deliberately trying to? I don't understand their decision making at all. It blows my mind.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Sincere said:


> J'onn J'onzz said:
> 
> 
> > How sad is it that the women's title match was the one I was looking forward to the most at Wrestlemania, and 1 month later at Payback the match for that same title is probably the one I care about less?
> ...


They messed it up because for some reason they want sasha to win at summerslam but she doesn't deserve it. All becauseof what she did in nxt. Now the division hasto suffer for their dumb plan


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> This is what really annoys me about all of this, too. I was so pumped for the Mania match. I think the latter stretch of the build wasn't quite as good as the preceding months going into it, simply because Sasha's inclusion wasn't as seamless as it could have been, but I was still very interested. Now? I honestly don't even care, and probably won't be able to care much about the title picture until we get beyond all the forgone conclusion stalling leading up to Summerslam, where things may actually get a chance to move forward again. I'm just sitting around waiting for them to finally decide to move things along.
> 
> Stagnation is the surest way to kill interest for me. I feel like there's no real point in caring right now, because nothing will be allowed to change, no matter how much change may be warranted, no matter how much change may be organically setup to take place. The division is being made to just stall out through the summer, it seems, and that kills a lot of the interest for me.
> 
> ...


Spot on, after the match I sort of defended that decision, I thought there was no wrong answer to the outcome of this match but on hindsight yeah Charlotte retaining clearly was the worst decision of the 3.

Becky winning would be the best option really, very disappointed they didn't even consider it.
With Becky as champion you wouldn't have this debacle post wrestlemania with charlotte trying to cut a face promo, and Becky is a better talker so I doubt she would stumble the way Char did.

They could follow this up with Charlotte using her rematch clause for Payback and after Becky retain Charlotte should've turn on Ric, that would get her more heat and help her character development.

After that you could follow this up with Becky having fresh feuds against Paige and Emma, meanwhile Charlotte and Sasha can have a grudge feud, keeping all 3 busy.
Then after Sasha win her feud with Charlotte she goes full heel mode to challenge Becky at Summerslam and you can have her win the belt, followed by Bayley debut on RAW to a thunderous pop.

With 4 talented women you can have a storyline that can very well go all the way to WrestleMania 33, culminating in a fatal 4 way (which predictably will steal the show). 

Like Sincere said, it's not rocket science.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

When you guys post your ideas it just makes me even more pissed with WWE creative and how incompetent they all are at their jobs :MAD


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Drago said:


>


This photo is perfection.


Rebeccaknox said:


> http://www.ranker.com/list/wwe-diva...book&utm_medium=puppet&utm_campaign=wwe_divas becky leading a poll of beauty without makeup


I guess she naturally has black eyeliner attached to her then? :wink2:


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> When you guys post your ideas it just makes me even more pissed with WWE creative and how incompetent they all are at their jobs :MAD


Screw the BTB section. This thread is where the true booking aces are :lol

Kidding aside, 28 writers is way too much people. There's no way there aren't multiple conflicts of ideas before every show. And it also doesn't help that Vince is always micromanaging everything like an insecure teenager. I even put more blame on Vince himself than the writers tbh.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Spike said:


> Drago said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Just naturally blessed any way u put it becky is the most beautiful woman in wwe. Contender for all time


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Spot on, after the match I sort of defended that decision, I thought there was no wrong answer to the outcome of this match but on hindsight yeah Charlotte retaining clearly was the worst decision of the 3.
> 
> Becky winning would be the best option really, very disappointed they didn't even consider it.
> With Becky as champion you wouldn't have this debacle post wrestlemania with charlotte trying to cut a face promo, and Becky is a better talker so I doubt she would stumble the way Char did.
> ...


Well, I think Charlotte retaining _*could*_ have been fine, but WWE logic dictates that Charlotte retaining would end up exactly as it has. As mentioned before, if Sasha had been allowed to continue to chase Charlotte after Mania, that could have worked--it still wouldn't be the most sensible or ideal outcome given the narrative they had built leading to Mania, but if they were going to keep Charlotte champ, Sasha chasing seems like the only viable option left. But since WWE likes to go out of their way to make terrible decisions, Charlotte retaining turns out to be a giant division-wide stall because god forbid we have Sasha/Charlotte in a B-PPV. 

No, no. What they prefer to do is let the storyline basically die on the shelf through the summer, then pick it up in time for Summerslam as if nothing had happened in between.

As predictable as it might have been for Sasha to take the title at Mania (most seemed to be expecting this), at least that would have been forward motion in-line with the momentum that had already been established, and the title picture's immediate future would practically be able to write and book itself over the next couple of PPVs at least. Likewise with Becky winning at Mania. The rematch clause gives them plenty of stall time that doesn't overtly scream "stall." But honestly, Becky winning would have been the most satisfying from the story they had established.

Instead, at this point, it seems we're just pretending Becky/Charlotte's feud never happened. The narrative around Nattie/Charlotte is acting as if Charlotte cheating via Ric is somehow a new thing that she hasn't been doing to Becky for months. And Nattie's inclusion in the title picture was just so gd random. She was literally just thrown in there out of left field, and what's worse, now this is all about Flair/Hart like anyone actually gives a shit about that--as if that has anything to do with the overarching story. Nothing against Nattie, she's a fine wrestler, but she doesn't really have the chemistry with Charlotte to be the headline face in this division's title feud--perhaps that's due to the distinct absence of build for this feud in the first place.

Of course, all of this is also with the expectation that we would at least be able to enjoy multiple stories taking place at once. Instead we're getting 1 short match per 3 hour show, and all other non-title stories being phoned in, and/or shelved, if they even exist at all, so they don't upstage the upcoming PPV match that no one really cares about.

There's no continuity. It's just week to week randomness. And it's so bizarre because for a while there, pre-Mania, it felt like there was actual continuity. It felt like they were actually telling a story over a period of months that was leading somewhere. But then Mania happened, and that story was thrown out the window, as if they just hit the reset button after Mania and hoped no one would notice.

I don't understand why WWE seems to suck so much at this. It really, really isn't that hard. No one is expecting some kind of emmy award winning dramatic masterpiece here. But it shouldn't be too much to ask for at least some semblance of sensible direction, with at least a modicum of continuity, and an iota of integrity. I've seen pre-school coloring books with more consistent narratives than what WWE has been offering since Mania. I just don't get it.

It's almost as if fans who regularly watch their shows from week to week are punished for doing so. If I only bothered tuning into major PPVs, I feel like there'd be a lot more consistency than we get from watching week to week.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CJ said:


>


:krillin2 I are madz that you didn't mention this adorable segment to me. Thwagger had to tell me about.

Gonna be making a gif to add to my rotation of the 2.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Youtube had been reccomending this vid to me for weeks so I eventually clicked on it to check it out. You guys should too. Just 5 minutes of Becky being Becky.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Umbreon said:


> Youtube had been reccomending this vid to me for weeks so I eventually clicked on it to check it out. You guys should too. Just 5 minutes of Becky being Becky.


I watch this alot along with the Evolution of Becky Lynch video love em both :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Umbreon said:


> Youtube had been reccomending this vid to me for weeks so I eventually clicked on it to check it out. You guys should too. Just 5 minutes of Becky being Becky.


I just watched that the other day :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :krillin2 I are madz that you didn't mention this adorable segment to me. Thwagger had to tell me about.


I figured you already knew about it


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

@jackTwagger vs. Becky in a Swaggie On A Pole Match WM33 confirmed.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

CJ said:


>


In before: "is that her boyfriend?!" :lol

I did notice there are no house shows this week, guess they all earned a good rest after the crazy schedule of the European tour.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Reotor said:


> In before: "is that her boyfriend?!" :lol












Fixed


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

tommo010 said:


>





CJ said:


>





Umbreon said:


>


All awesome stuff. The evolution of Becky Lynch video is great, I didn't notice the upload date so I was sorta hoping to see her at Wrestlemania. 

I love this thread :faint:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

This is easily my favourite thread. You get Becky pics, gifs, videos and great opinions all put together in one thread.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> All awesome stuff. The evolution of Becky Lynch video is great, I didn't notice the upload date so I was sorta hoping to see her at Wrestlemania.
> 
> I love this thread :faint:





Umbreon said:


> This is easily my favourite thread. You get Becky pics, gifs, videos and great opinions all put together in one thread.


#LynchMob4Lyf :becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> This is easily my favourite thread. You get Becky pics, gifs, videos and great opinions all put together in one thread.


hstopit


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> I love this thread :faint:





Umbreon said:


> This is easily my favourite thread. You get Becky pics, gifs, videos and great opinions all put together in one thread.





Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> #LynchMob4Lyf :becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My first post in the GOAT thread. Hope it's not a re-post.


----------



## suplex_mike (Nov 10, 2009)

wow, i gotta come to this thread more, much amazing stuff here of the Lass Kicker.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Becky looks cute as fuck in those Swagger gifs. What show was that on?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Becky looks cute as fuck in those Swagger gifs. What show was that on?


https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153724648666443/ 

:becky


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> My first post in the GOAT thread. Hope it's not a re-post.


SHIV IS IN DA HOUSE.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

@CJ


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153724648666443/
> 
> :becky


The first few seconds of that seem quite... suggestive.

Thanks man!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> The first few seconds of that seem quite... suggestive.
> 
> Thanks man!


I thought the exact same thing :trips5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Alright...so...

If Finn debuts on the main roster, I think Becky will just throw the draws at him this time. Y'all said the excuse last time was that she was too young. There is no excuse now. :ghost


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Drago said:


>


The pose of the guy in the back :lol


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726575567970131969


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky needs to take notes from the master and just block Emma.wens2


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Vote for Becky (_Best Dublin Sports Person_ category): http://www.98fm.com/bestofdublin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Drago said:


> Vote for Becky (_Best Dublin Sports Person_ category): http://www.98fm.com/bestofdublin




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726116711666225153
:becky


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Drago said:


> Vote for Becky (_Best Dublin Sports Person_ category): http://www.98fm.com/bestofdublin


Conor Mcgregor is going to win by so many votes :frown2:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Conor Mcgregor is going to win by so many votes :frown2:


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Drago said:


>


You have a Becky gif for everything don't you?


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Reotor said:


> You have a Becky gif for everything don't you?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't think Becky's ever lost a twitter war of words, which makes me love her even more.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

etrbaby said:


> I don't think Becky's ever lost a twitter war of words, which makes me love her even more.


It's also our only chance for an intergender match against Owens. 

Book it Dorsey!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

TBH I'd have voted for Conor a month or so ago, but he's gone and goof'd up so hard that he doesn't deserve it anymore. Becky all the way! (The one with the good hair).


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Crasp said:


> TBH I'd have voted for Conor a month or so ago, but he's gone and goof'd up so hard that he doesn't deserve it anymore. Becky all the way! (The one with the good hair).


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Drago said:


> It's also our only chance for an intergender match against Owens.
> 
> Book it Dorsey!


Becky and Owens could always go to LU :side:


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Drago said:


> It's also our only chance for an intergender match against Owens.
> 
> Book it Dorsey!


Oh yes! The king of block style vs. The pun-isher.

Book it!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Drago said:


> It's also our only chance for an intergender match against Owens.
> 
> Book it Dorsey!


I'm suddenly imagining the hilarity that could ensue from Owens being confused about Becky's awesomeness versus trying to be a heel and insulting.

"Why is your hair so... fiery! And brilliant. IT'S LIKE THE SUN!!!"


















Pop-up Powerbomb into flying rollup armbar reversal spot? :bully4

















I can see it in my head. It's glorious.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Hire this man!*:vince$


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Can we have a Seth Rollins and Becky Lynch vs Kevin Owens and Sasha Banks winner takes all mixed tag match for the WWE and WWE Women's Championship with zero rules regarding male/female contact please?

:vince4

Oh, ok then.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Drago said:
> 
> 
> > It's also our only chance for an intergender match against Owens.
> ...


Book it vince!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726116711666225153
> :becky


:dead3 Sheamus being thrown to the bushes.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Reotor said:


> *Hire this man!*:vince$


Nah, his ideas are too good. :vince2


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Any news on Becky possibly having a match tonight or are they saving it for Raw now?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> Any news on Becky possibly having a match tonight or are they saving it for Raw now?


Doesn't look like it hopefully it's on Extreme Rules not Raw.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Doesn't look like it hopefully it's on Extreme Rules not Raw.


They'll most likely just stick it on Raw and give them 5 minutes including entrances and that'll be the end of their mini feud :MAD


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

If they're going to continue this bullshit of littering PPVs with unannounced matches with no build it'd be nice if they could at least give Becky that tonight. It ain't happening, but it'd be nice.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> They'll most likely just stick it on Raw and give them 5 minutes including entrances and that'll be the end of their mini feud :MAD


:cry :cry :cry

But it's been better than the Woman title feud even though it's basically all been on YT.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726860623250898945


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> Hanging out with a future #lasskicker.... Let's just ignore all the @charlottewwe merchandise shall we? #payback #straightfire


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> :cry :cry :cry
> 
> But it's been better than the Woman title feud even though it's basically all been on YT.


And Twitter. Don't forget Twitter.

Becky and Emma on social media > Charlotte and Natalya on actual wrestling shows


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

New Day opening Payback with a Becky good hair reference :lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Becky vs Emma not on the card but the Mcmahons can talk about nothing for half an hour okay.

Also lol at the only woman match on the card.


----------



## suplex_mike (Nov 10, 2009)

not even becky was shown backstage tonight.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Becky the most electrifying diva not on payback! Wwe messed up


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Also lol at the only woman match on the card.


Good god...

Looks like this sleep-inducing feud will be continuing...


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Good god...
> 
> Looks like this sleep-inducing feud will be continuing...


Might as well rename Extreme rules into "Rematch City"


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm already fed up with the direction they're taking with the Women's division. It's alright for people to say that it's just a filler feud, but now it will continue for a second PPV and as each week passes that title will just become more and more irrelevant and Becky & Sasha will just go colder and colder. WHY do they only showcase Charlotte and not any other woman??? :MAD :MAD :MAD :MAD :MAD


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> I'm already fed up with the direction they're taking with the Women's division. It's alright for people to say that it's just a filler feud, but now it will continue for a second PPV and as each week passes that title will just become more and more irrelevant and Becky & Sasha will just go colder and colder. WHY do they only showcase Charlotte and not any other woman??? :MAD :MAD :MAD :MAD :MAD


It's frustrating as hell. Again, WWE suffers because they almost never divert away from their ready made plans even when the logic is there to change direction. I don't hold it against Charlotte personally but it's pissing me off that she's still the champion at this point because either Sasha or Becky should be in possession of the strap right now. I can't believe that they're genuinely going to go ahead with this Natalya feud for even longer, it's a foregone conclusion.

I hope that Becky and Emma can have an excellent match when they're finally given the chance, but it'll probably be on Smackdown given how little they seem to care about it.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> I'm already fed up with the direction they're taking with the Women's division. It's alright for people to say that it's just a filler feud, but now it will continue for a second PPV and as each week passes that title will just become more and more irrelevant and Becky & Sasha will just go colder and colder. WHY do they only showcase Charlotte and not any other woman???


They are just killing time to give sasha the belt at summerslam but the storyline just sucks without becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Rebeccaknox said:


> They are just killing time to give sasha the belt at summerslam but the storyline just sucks without becky



They're doing a really, really bad job of filling the time though. They should be trying to retain the audience's interest in that new title belt, not bore them to the point where when Sasha is brought back into the picture the title means nothing.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

They are in a holding pattern until Summerslam.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

This might end up in a long rant

The more time goes by the more I'm disheartened by the state of the womens division.
How can you move from a show stealing performance in WrestleMania to a near obscurity after it.
It kills me how this company never considered Becky to win that match, she would make such a great champion right now, this new womens championship belt needs a credible babyface as its first holder to put prestige and integrity to it, not sully it with a heel that cant win a match on her own, relying on a 70 year old man, or a tweener that didn't have a single character development in over 6 months.

I just ended up realizing that ever since her debut, Charlotte never once missed a PPV, not once. 
Since Battleground 2015 to now, that's 10 PPV's, 7 of which were title defense.
in comparison:
Becky - 5 PPVs, 1 was a preshow match, 2 in a tag team and 2 for the title.
Sasha - 5 PPVs, 1 preshow, 2 tag team and 1 for the title, I guess you can count it 6 PPVs if you include her post match appearance in Royal Rumble.

This also puts in prespective those claims that Sasha was hardly featured on main roster, she balanced with Becky in terms of PPVs.

Its just criminal to me how those 2 are being unutilized like that.
At least Sasha is guaranteed to win the title in Summerslam, Becky cant even get a feud with Emma going outside of youtube/twitter.

It has come to a point where I go to WWE channel on youtube to look for fallout promos by Becky, like a bagger searching for change on a sidewalk, Pathetic
:cry


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> Rebeccaknox said:
> 
> 
> > They are just killing time to give sasha the belt at summerslam but the storyline just sucks without becky
> ...


Only because sasha "deserves" to win at a big ppv even though every chance shes had to shine she has been dissapointing. We will have to endure another month of nattie vs Charlotte then sasha as champ and lose to bayley at wm33 and no becky because she has been the most impresive of the divas callups


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Don't know if you noticed this, but in the package video for the supposed 'new era' they showed a picture with some of the new talent... Enzo was there, Corbin was there... 

The thing is that Sasha and Charlotte were there too, and guess who wasn't? Yeah...


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

This new era crap just seems like it is a way to slight Becky.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Don't know if you noticed this, but in the package video for the supposed 'new era' they showed a picture with some of the new talent... Enzo was there, Corbin was there...
> 
> The thing is that Sasha and Charlotte were there too, and guess who wasn't? Yeah...


I always notice this sort of thing too, even stuff like the advert for the NXT's greatest matches DVD i end up scanning through to see how much certain people are featured because i feel it's an indication of how much they like those people, and Becky always seems to be missing from them/appears much less on them.

I feel kind of sad that i'm reduced to nitpicking like this but Becky's one of the few people that i've genuinely been emotionally invested in in the modern era of WWE and i keep on feeling frustrated because i have absolutely no idea why they wouldn't consider her on that same high level as the likes of Sasha and Charlotte. Can't even use the 'no character, too much of a wrestler and not enough of a sports entertainer' excuse anymore either because she's proven to be as good as the rest in that regard too.

The one thing that i find interesting is that she still seems better off than Paige at this point, Paige who is still one of the best in the division, and the youngest too, though for all i know they might have totally given up on Paige to make way for the new girls as well.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Don't know if you noticed this, but in the package video for the supposed 'new era' they showed a picture with some of the new talent... Enzo was there, Corbin was there...
> 
> The thing is that Sasha and Charlotte were there too, and guess who wasn't? Yeah...


What package are you referring to? I saw the opening package for Payback which talks about a new era and Becky was there.

Also to add to my rant, I read some reviews that said Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn was MOTN.
This only served to remind me that the 2 ladies who's match in Takeover: Unstoppable far outshined KO/Zayn (ME), spent their time in the PPV wasting away in catering.

:trips7:fuckthis


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

It really is a shame that they don't see Becky as being on the same level of Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley. With that said, Paige marks have it way worse than us at the moment.

Why can't WWE care about more people at the same time? They seem to feel the need to hold others back in order to push the ones they want to push.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I hate that Stephanie Mcmahon is backing Becky on t.v even though Becky is a Babyface. It just seems like a way to bring down Becky by having her being backed by the stale uncool heel authority figure, meanwhile Shane the Babyface who everyone likes is backing Sasha.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Ok I'm confused now, can some1 fil me in? Steph backing Becky? what?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> It really is a shame that they don't see Becky as being on the same level of Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley. With that said, Paige marks have it way worse than us at the moment.
> 
> Why can't WWE care about more people at the same time? They seem to feel the need to hold others back in order to push the ones they want to push.


This is what's fundamentally wrong with the WWE a lot of the time i think. WWE has their chosen people and that's that, it's a very, very rare exception when they end up changing their plans. It doesn't matter if these chosen people get outperformed or anything like that, they seem to have their place ready made for them no matter what.

Nothing against the likes of Sasha and Charlotte but Becky was the reason that the women's title picture picked up so much around the Rumble, because the storyline with Charlotte and both Paige/Nikki was awful and all over the place because the face/heel dynamic wasn't there, but when Becky got involved it was perfect.

The others do deserve to be treated as top level performers, absolutely, but when Bex is outshining them and evolving as a character when some are either regressing or struggling to really connect, then i honestly don't see a reason why she shouldn't be given an equal chance.

We just have to hope that we're being pessimistic and that they do actually like her, i mean, she obviously did something right by wrestling at Mania, but as far as i know she's only wrestled on RAW once since then, and she wasn't protected in that finish at Mania like Sasha was either, so i think we've got good reason to be concerned.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Ok I'm confused now, can some1 fil me in? Steph backing Becky? what?


 Her name being uttered by Stephanie instead of shane.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I hope Becky's on RAW. It's sad that it's come to that, wishing to see her in a match on a 3 hour show. fpalm


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I have a bad feeling the NXT title timeline will be repeated on the main roster, doing that just seems like such an insult to Becky. The worst part is I see people fine with it. The thing is when you Rehash story lines it doesn't have the same impact on the 2nd time as it did on the 1st especially when they are repeated within the last 5 years, also that Charlotte vs Natalya match last night was pretty bad.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> What package are you referring to? I saw the opening package for Payback which talks about a new era and Becky was there.


The package after New Day's promo. She appeared for less than half a second and just 1 time while Sasha/Charlotte appeared at least 3 times each. 

I was specifically talking about a picture they showed there saying 'we have arrived' and the people in it are Enzo, Charlotte, Styles, Sasha, Zayn, Owens and Corbin.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> The package after New Day's promo. She appeared for less than half a second and just 1 time while Sasha/Charlotte appeared at least 3 times each.
> 
> I was specifically talking about a picture they showed there saying 'we have arrived' and the people in it are Enzo, Charlotte, Styles, Sasha, Zayn, Owens and Corbin.


WOW 
If that's not an insult I don't know what is.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

If the WWE had half a brain, they'd be capitalizing off "Becky With The Good Hair" on TV. I like Sasha and Charlotte, but Becky deserves a lot of credit for overcoming her shaky booking and becoming a fan favorite. 

I just read that Emma/Becky was scrapped at Payback. Hopefully, it'll resume.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> If the WWE had half a brain, they'd be capitalizing off "Becky With The Good Hair" on TV. I like Sasha and Charlotte, but Becky deserves a lot of credit for overcoming her shaky booking and becoming a fan favorite.
> 
> I just read that Emma/Becky was scrapped at Payback. Hopefully, it'll resume.


Sorry for the ignorance, but what is that 'Becky With The Good Hair' all about? Perhaps I missed it.

I heard Xavier say something about it in his promo too.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

U guys do realize sasha is a bit more popular because these days its mostly about cool heels but when they turn sasha full generic babyface for being cheered the fans will turn on her soon. The only diva that has gotten over as a babyface in the main roster is becky lynch and soon she will be the top women star. Just be patient.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Sorry for the ignorance, but what is that 'Becky With The Good Hair' all about? Perhaps I missed it.
> 
> I heard Xavier say something about it in his promo too.


It's a line from the Beyonce song, 'Sorry'. 






Go to 4:40

Becky's been making some jokes on Twitter about it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726925082543583232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725066253837189122
New Becky article:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727206311536947201


----------



## Airrazor (Apr 2, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> J'onn J'onzz said:
> 
> 
> > It really is a shame that they don't see Becky as being on the same level of Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley. With that said, Paige marks have it way worse than us at the moment.
> ...



This reminded of something that I went back in 09'. I was in Ny at the time when applying for holiday job at a shipping business. The previous year was a surprise for myself cause I applied for it in another state. In 09', this different because they've hired a new helper coordinator to assist drivers w/ daily deliveries throughout the area. It's the 1st of December when this coordinator calls me for work, up until that point I show up ready to work. Coordinator tells me wait by subway station. It gets really dark in NY. No driver came by & let the coordinator know about it , not to mention he waited til afternoon. I told him that if he wanted me that badly, he should've call in the morning. This person wasted my time & money getting back home. Truly ticked off at him. A couple weeks later, turned in my uniform & thanked anyone who gave a chance & as far as that coordinator in question is concerned, said nothing at all.

This probably why I empathize w/ Becky more than the other horsewomen (BTW, got nothing against them). I don't think some company officials don't appreciate her at all. If I were in her position, I could walk away & not put up with it.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> It's a line from the Beyonce song, 'Sorry'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had seen Becky mention it but I actually thought it was related to herself :lol What do I know... 

Thanks!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Totally Expecting Becky to start jobbing to Charlotte to make her look credible against Nattie. Well they did it with Emma/Nattie, I have a feeling tonight's RAW might be my last for a while.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

A question from a recent Q & A Bex participated in:

"What is dating like given your career in WWE?"

Bex: "It is not easy because of the constant travel, being on the road five days a week is very tough. Sometimes you're lucky enough to find someone who gets it"


This is why you should choose me, Becky. I'd totally get it :Vince2


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

So Shane's in kayfabe "New Era" is pretty much NXT with a new fancy bow presented to the masses. Man this makes wrestling fans who are fine with this look pretty stupid.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727193094836371456
:becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> I just read that Emma/Becky was scrapped at Payback. Hopefully, it'll resume.


I'm convinced it was shelved because they didn't want them to upstage their boring title feud and lame ass screwjob work. Plus Vince needed a whole, excessively long segment to rub the fact that Mania didn't fucking matter in everyone's faces while peddling his "new era" propaganda angle, figuring that if they repeat this enough it'll eventually convince the plebs.

If Becky isn't on Raw tonight, salt levels will reach critical mass for me.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> Becky Lynch recently did a lengthy Q&A with Ashley Benson of XObenzo.com. Check out the full article at this link and highlights below:
> 
> AB: Do you consider what you do as a sport, a performance, or a fight?
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-lynch-on-if-she-gets-nervous-before-matches/


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

She's like a little kid :lol


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

She said on Twitter she's gonna be on RAW. Thank fuck.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

She got on raw :mark:

Edit-Welp she lost I wouldn't mind since she always does and it's to continue a feud but she properly won't even be on the next raw. I also bet you won't see Sasha losing to Summer.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> She got on raw :mark:
> 
> Edit-Welp she lost I wouldn't mind since she always does and it's to continue a feud but she properly won't even be on the next raw. I also bet you won't see Sasha losing to Summer.


I haven't watched it yet, but apparently Emma won after an eye poke thanks to yet another incompetent ref.

To be fair, this was to be expected--Emma winning dirty once or twice--assuming their feud will be continuing into a PPV. The face beating the heel in the first match of the feud doesn't do much for letting the feud continue to build. Gotta build heat for the heel, and give fans a reason (as if they need more reason than simply being Bex) to get behind the face and get invested in the feud.

This may actually be a good sign that Bex will ultimately go over in this feud--again, assuming it continues. But who knows with WWE any more.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Yeah but it's properly hard for most people to get invested in the feud when 90% of it's been on social media.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Yeah but it's properly hard for most people to get invested in the feud when 90% of it's been on social media.


True, but hopefully now that they're actually getting matches, their promos may actually get TV time instead of youtube/facebook exclusive nonsense.

My issue with it is, what are the stakes for Becky? Emma gets to establish herself and put herself on the radar--those are her stakes. What does Becky get out of this in terms of what's happening within the division?

I'm concerned they'll put Emma over Becky for the sole purpose of feeding her to Charlotte to kill time until Summerslam. Alternatively, they may put Becky over Emma just to feed her to Charlotte as filler until Summerslam, or eventually to Sasha to put her over and set her up for her Summerslam title run.

Either way, it seems Becky is just going to be used as a device to put other people over... again...


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


>


Becktacular. 

Since we're on the subject (we weren't really on the subject), I'm getting bored of these women's feuds where everyone starts off as friends, then someone decides they have to prove their better than someone else. Can't they just hate each other from the get-go?


----------



## suplex_mike (Nov 10, 2009)

Becky and Emma on raw tonight was so awesome!


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

This just proves building an angle on youtube/facebook without showing them on tv is pretty stupid.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

If that's the end of their feud then what a joke that was. Emma is bang average in my eyes, seems quite awkward at times but whatever. Not going to go into rant mode just yet since I'm not quite sure how long they are intending on having this feud.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Becky with the good hair:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153724648666443/
> 
> :becky


"what, like a pop tart? awesome."


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Can anyone refresh my memory and tell me when was the last time Becky won a match that wasnt a tag match?

Seriously this jobbers booking Becky get is really starting to piss me off, how long will this shit last? will it ever end? i feel its at point right now that even if Becky wins next match it wont really matter anymore.

First thing they have Sasha do after Wrestlemania is to squash Summer under 2 minutes.
First thing they have Becky do in a singles match is lose to Emma, a week after Emma was herself squashed under 2 minutes by Natalya.
Way to treat one of your top female talents.

Ok WWE i get it, you dont think highly of her, massage recieved.
:krillin2


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Michael Cole cursed her by saying she's fun to watch, I have a feeling she's not going anywhere. Why does wwe make me want my favourites want to leave the company and find success elsewhere.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> First thing they have Becky do in a singles match is lose to Emma, a week after *Emma was herself squashed under 2 minutes by Natalya*.


That's my main issue with Becky losing to Emma. That and the fact this was an one-off thing and the feud is probably not going to continue.

And fpalm at Natalya having another shot.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Emma cheated to win. Becky is gonna be out for revenge so this feud isn't over. Had Emma won clean then this would be different.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Here's hoping Becky and Emma get a match at Extreme Rules and more than 5 minutes to show what they can do.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Can anyone refresh my memory and tell me when was the last time Becky won a match that wasnt a tag match?


last time I remember she defeated Naomi at the start of February and I think she might of had help from Sasha it's pretty depressing 3 months without a singles win on tv.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> Can anyone refresh my memory and tell me when was the last time Becky won a match that wasnt a tag match?


Naomi Feb 15th Raw before Fast lane





and lol @ Sasha coming out to walk around the ring while Becky gets a Samoan drop great save there kay


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Click Above to Play ⇧


@Becky With The Good Hair Now it makes sense... :lol


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

You know it is bad when your wife makes a comment about Becky jobbing to Emma..

fpalm


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> Naomi Feb 15th Raw before Fast lane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao I know right? She takes 5 minutes to take off her dollar-store jewelry, meanwhile Becky is still getting double-teamed. 










But wow, February? Has it really been that long? Jesus... 

Also, evidently we just forgot about that whole Team BAD rivalry/feud, too? Okay...

However, Becky looked slick in that match, even if it was just so she could get "saved" by Sasha. Dat striking? Eat your heart out, Ambrose, and take notes. That's how it's done. And look at her sell her heart out for Tamina.

Bex BAE :becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Her emoting is good and her comeback has improved, though it should go longer. I'd like to see more of her Suplexes/Slams, also her strikes could be thrown a little faster as well.

Showboating a little is good, though she is bordering on being cocky, talking big but never backing it up. The determined underdog who is capable of great things route is a better route for her.

I feel the outdated come at me bro line and Becky with the good hair stuff need to go. just appeal to the crowd in at least 2-3 different ways.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Very disappointed that Becky lost, but it wasn't clean, so that's a positive at least. She was definitely the crowd favourite anyway.

Hopefully this isn't the end of it, because if it is it's pretty pathetic. Becky's Twitter makes it sound like it's not over anyway...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727408169815691265


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I feel like WWE is just building Emma up so Sasha could beat her, they need to build Sasha since she is taking the belt at SS.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

etrbaby said:


> I feel like WWE is just building Emma up so Sasha could beat her, they need to build Sasha since she is taking the belt at SS.


Face Sasha unk4

I'm now realizing that even if that doesn't happen Sasha will have to be a face to dethrone Charlotte. Oh god...


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Face Sasha unk4
> 
> I'm now realizing that even if that doesn't happen Sasha will have to be a face to dethrone Charlotte. Oh god...


Sasha is already a face unfortunately :lol

She's as natural of a heel as Becky is a face, but they're obviously going to stick square pegs into round holes again. Sasha got as over as she is because of her exceptional work as a heel in NXT, you just don't turn someone face because they're getting a lot of support from the talent, there's no need to fix what ain't broken as they say.

The thing is, Sasha seems largely untouchable at this point, she's consistently over despite not being featured at all, there's the odd 'We Want Sasha' chants being thrown around, and her spot as champ is pretty much ready made for her. 

The thing is, as a face, i just can't see her cutting it. Her initial face run in NXT was a load of nothing, and while i can see this one being a bit better, she's just not cut out to be one.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Sasha is already a face unfortunately :lol
> 
> She's as natural of a heel as Becky is a face, but they're obviously going to stick square pegs into round holes again. Sasha got as over as she is because of her exceptional work as a heel in NXT, you just don't turn someone face because they're getting a lot of support from the talent, there's no need to fix what ain't broken as they say.
> 
> ...


I see her as more of a tweener tbh. She sides with the faces but acts like a heel. Anyway I think she should go full heel, that's what made her the best NXT Women's Champion.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

etrbaby said:


> I feel like WWE is just building Emma up so Sasha could beat her, they need to build Sasha since she is taking the belt at SS.


Sacrificing Becky to Emma, just to build Sasha :sadpanda


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

CJ said:


> :becky


The second time now that she has done that little hip swivel or whatever you call it. My new favourite thing :lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> The second time now that she has done that little hip swivel or whatever you call it. My new favourite thing :lol


Not a fan of this dancing twirl she does, I also didn't like that hulking up thing she did in the match against Emma.

I understand why she does those things, she has 0 backing from backstage and is not given any tool to get over and succeed, cant blame her for trying new things, but I hope she drops them, fast, for her sake.



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Very disappointed that Becky lost, but it wasn't clean, so that's a positive at least. She was definitely the crowd favourite anyway.


But isn't that what we always say? "well at least she didn't lose clean".
But that's all she ever does, lose dirty.

I'd really like to believe this is the Bayley treatment, but I just cant. Not with this company.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Not a fan of this dancing twirl she does, I also didn't like that hulking up thing she did in the match against Emma.
> .



I agree with the hulking up thing, it's not exactly Becky-ish. That hip twirl thing is very Becky-ish in my opinion though :becky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> I agree with the hulking up thing, it's not exactly Becky-ish. That hip twirl thing is very Becky-ish in my opinion though :becky





Umbreon said:


> The second time now that she has done that little hip swivel or whatever you call it. My new favourite thing :lol





Reotor said:


> Not a fan of this dancing twirl she does, I also didn't like that hulking up thing she did in the match against Emma.
> 
> I understand why she does those things, she has 0 backing from backstage and is not given any tool to get over and succeed, cant blame her for trying new things, but I hope she drops them, fast, for her sake.
> 
> ...



I'm actually the opposite, i like the hulking up thing if it's integrated with her comeback sequence, as it generally draws a crowd reaction, but i think the hip twirl looks a bit awkward at times :lol I'll let it slide since it's Bex though.

And Reotor i know what you mean, i'm trying to look at the positives and hope that they'll get a match at Extreme Rules somewhere and that Becky will end up winning, but the whole idea of building up Emma so Sasha can beat her is looking very plausible :sadpanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Umbreon said:


> I agree with the hulking up thing, it's not exactly Becky-ish. That hip twirl thing is very Becky-ish in my opinion though :becky












Personally prefer the hip twirl :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

My only complaint is her knee-drapes, or leggings, or w/e those are. I don't know why she doesn't just wear some boots or something. They always seem to give her trouble, too--she always has to adjust or fix them in the match.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I like how she has to fix her gear during the match, if you get where I'm coming from..... :Tripslick


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

me when bex lost yet another match


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727482500918988801
Words of encouragement from the great one.:rock1

Oh she'll have fun alright. You see Maggle, she lose when she should be winning and win when she should be losing (never). She's having fun!:jbl


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

When even Nattie is more protected and gets a bigger push than Becky ever did...

:cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

CJ said:


> :becky


:trips5


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Becky won a tag match on Smackdown... :yay


But only because her partner Nattie made the person Becky lost to the previous night tap out :MAD


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Its the same pattern every single time.
Becky in a singles match>>>she lose
Becky in a tag match >>> her team wins but her role is the heater for the hot tag.

Sickening, i'm sick of it.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Its the same pattern every single time.
> Becky in a singles match>>>she lose
> Becky in a tag match >>> her team wins but her role is the heater for the hot tag.
> 
> Sickening, i'm sick of it.


I see why they do it and it's stupid. You'd be better off just having Nattie rollup Charlotte while Emma Becky brawl on the outside to be honest.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Its the same pattern every single time.
> Becky in a singles match>>>she lose
> Becky in a tag match >>> her team wins but her role is the heater for the hot tag.
> 
> Sickening, i'm sick of it.


"New era!" :vince5 :shane2 



Acezwicker said:


> I see why they do it and it's stupid. You'd be better off just having Nattie rollup Charlotte while Emma Becky brawl on the outside to be honest.


Yep. Becky and Emma brawl ringside, and in the scuffle they hilariously take Ric out, earning a nice pop from the audience, allowing Nattie to secure a win over Charlotte (since she will inevitably lose at the PPV), giving Ric/Charlotte/Emma opportunity to put in heel-reaction work, and communicating a continuation and enhancement of the Becky/Emma feud while also simulating the upcoming PPV title match environment where Ric won't be a factor, to build anticipation/suspense. 

Look at all those birds murdered with a single stone.

Common sense booking is so hard! :vince7


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why aren't WWE merching the hell out of those goggles?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Why aren't WWE merching the hell out of those goggles?


Here you go:

http://shop.wwe.com/becky-lynch-steampunk-goggles/W09653.html?dwvar_W09653_color=No Color#start=1


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Seriously contemplating whether to buy that Becky glass cup. The big 'DIVAS' plastered over it makes me think otherwise tho :tripsscust


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Emma trying to ruin the good hair:


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> Seriously contemplating whether to buy that Becky glass cup. The big 'DIVAS' plastered over it makes me think otherwise tho :tripsscust


Yeah, wtf?

http://shop.wwe.com/becky-lynch-too...1050.html?dwvar_W11050_color=No Color#start=6

This is new merch, too. This wasn't there like a week or two ago.

Why the fuck would they release a Divas cup for her well after they retired/rebranded the Divas division and championship?

:chan

Is there anything they don't fuck up? Honestly?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Yeah, wtf?
> 
> http://shop.wwe.com/becky-lynch-too...1050.html?dwvar_W11050_color=No Color#start=6
> 
> ...


I know right? They should be selling those things for 1$ each now that they're already outdated.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Umbreon said:


> Seriously contemplating whether to buy that Becky glass cup. The big 'DIVAS' plastered over it makes me think otherwise tho :tripsscust


Save your money :rileylel



Sincere said:


> Is there anything they don't fuck up? Honestly?


:nah


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

CJ said:


> Save your money :rileylel



To be honest though, it would be nice sipping out of that cup. After all it is a Becky cup. :book


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

It's nice that Becky's at least getting more merch, i remember when she only had 2 items :mj2

She's only got one less item related to her than Charlotte now, though she's still well behind Sasha.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

:mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

WWE pulling that swerve with "re-branding" the women's division :becky :Rollins


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

On smackdown spoilers bullet club lost no longer undefeated. My question is when are they going to book sasha to lose a match


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Rebeccaknox said:


> On smackdown spoilers bullet club lost no longer undefeated. My question is when are they going to book sasha to lose a match


properly whenever Bayley beats her I don't see the point in having her undefeated when they barely mention it properly cause it would mean she should have a title shot.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Rebeccaknox said:


> On smackdown spoilers bullet club lost no longer undefeated. My question is when are they going to book sasha to lose a match





TheGeneticFreak said:


> properly whenever Bayley beats her I don't see the point in having her undefeated when they barely mention it properly cause it would mean she should have a title shot.


Yeah, i think Bayley is going to be the one to beat Sasha eventually to be honest. See, i don't see why they didn't do what @J'onn J'onzz suggested. Have Sasha go after the title post Mania at either Payback or Extreme Rules, beat Charlotte to have her moment, reign until Summerslam, give Bex her moment in a big clash between the two, give Becky a good few months reign with the title before dropping it back to Sasha or possibly another deserved winner, have Bayley come up during this period and build a feud between her and Sasha. Everyone gets their big time moment and they can build towards the highly anticipated Sasha/Bayley rematch towards Mania, or they can run with a 4HW fatal 4 way which would be an equally great thing to watch.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Rebeccaknox said:
> 
> 
> > On smackdown spoilers bullet club lost no longer undefeated. My question is when are they going to book sasha to lose a match
> ...


By waiting for whatever reason to crown sasha at summerslam they are ruining the entire division. There is no storyline there just a "moment". Also to let her lose only to bayley at mania for what they did at nxt Brooklyn is another dumb move. First of all sasha has been unimpressive at main roster and second " not to be rude" bayley cant cut promos to make a feud interesing on main roster. So if they do that only to please smarks and not reward becky for outshining every diva then wwe doesnt respect hard work


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Rebeccaknox said:


> By waiting for whatever reason to crown sasha at summerslam they are ruining the entire division. There is no storyline there just a "moment". Also to let her lose only to bayley at mania for what they did at nxt Brooklyn is another dumb move. First of all sasha has been unimpressive at main roster and second " not to be rude" bayley cant cut promos to make a feud interesing on main roster. So if they do that only to please smarks and not reward becky for outshining every diva* then wwe doesnt respect hard work*


That much is clear from many of the male storylines these days unfortunately. Grabbing the brass ring isn't a thing anymore unless you have ridiculous fan support on your side.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I think it's unfair to slate Sasha just because she hasn't lost yet and is being protected. It's not like she's the reason Bex is getting the crappy treatment right now. The only people I'm pissed with is creative and Vince. I've been writing a post 'Mania Raw for the BTB thread and it's already twice as compelling as anything those fools have come up with. It's not hard ffs.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> I think it's unfair to slate Sasha just because she hasn't lost yet and is being protected. It's not like she's the reason Bex is getting the crappy treatment right now. The only people I'm pissed with is creative and Vince. I've been writing a post 'Mania Raw for the BTB thread and it's already twice as compelling as anything those fools have come up with. It's not hard ffs.


You're absolutely right. Despite my preference for Bex, Sasha's still one of (in many people's opinion, the) best women's wrestlers on the roster, and she deserves to be treated as such. The issue is just that they're not recognizing great opportunities to properly legitimize wrestlers or to be able to tell a good story. Sasha has a place set at the top for her and nothing will change that, it's not something to hold against her personally.

She's struggled to hit the heights that she did on NXT, her promos and character haven't really hit the mark, but considering she hasn't had a single 1 v 1 feud to really sink her teeth into, combined with limited TV time, it doesn't surprise me that she hasn't found her groove. We'll see what happens when Sasha v Charlotte inevitably materializes as a feud, that's when she'll be under pressure to deliver.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> You're absolutely right. Despite my preference for Bex, Sasha's still one of (in many people's opinion, the) best women's wrestlers on the roster, and she deserves to be treated as such. The issue is just that they're not recognizing great opportunities to properly legitimize wrestlers or to be able to tell a good story. Sasha has a place set at the top for her and nothing will change that, it's not something to hold against her personally.
> 
> She's struggled to hit the heights that she did on NXT, her promos and character haven't really hit the mark, but considering she hasn't had a single 1 v 1 feud to really sink her teeth into, combined with limited TV time, it doesn't surprise me that she hasn't found her groove. We'll see what happens when Sasha v Charlotte inevitably materializes as a feud, that's when she'll be under pressure to deliver.


I fully expect her to deliver once her feud with Charlotte becomes just between them but I don't get how Vince expects her to just adapt to such a big programme when she isn't even being used on TV every week. The only way she'll improve and come into her own is by getting TV matches under her belt and lately she's had nothing to sink her teeth into. Vince's policy of one women's feud at a time blows my mind.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> I fully expect her to deliver once her feud with Charlotte becomes just between them but I don't get how Vince expects her to just adapt to such a big programme when she isn't even being used on TV every week. The only way she'll improve and come into her own is by getting TV matches under her belt and lately she's had nothing to sink her teeth into. Vince's policy of one women's feud at a time blows my mind.


I'm going to be interested to see how she pulls it off, considering she's probably going to be playing a face role, tweener at a stretch. She's not as good of a foil for Charlotte's character as Becky is considering she's a natural heel. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for her because it does sadden me that some people are getting tired of her. They're just messing up all the good they did with the women's division at the Rumble and Mania.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Umbreon said:
> 
> 
> > I fully expect her to deliver once her feud with Charlotte becomes just between them but I don't get how Vince expects her to just adapt to such a big programme when she isn't even being used on TV every week. The only way she'll improve and come into her own is by getting TV matches under her belt and lately she's had nothing to sink her teeth into. Vince's policy of one women's feud at a time blows my mind.
> ...


The triple threat was where she had to deliver. Becky was the most impressive, Charlotte did more than i thought but sasha just didn't deliver like people imagined. Also getting a big fanbase, the rest of 4hw had 3 years on nxt tv to gather a following, becky 1 and months. She has gathered most of hers in main roster even though she has been pushed the least of them all.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Those thighs.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I don't see how Sasha and Charlotte is going to work well, tbh. Sasha is wasted as a face, and so is Charlotte. So, it's either an underwhelming or uncompelling face, or two heels for their feud, and neither case is particularly ideal. Just another of the many reasons Charlotte should have dropped the title at Mania.

I wouldn't put it past them to regurgitate yet another NXT feud with the same conclusion, too, which personally I'm not looking forward to. I'm not looking forward to Sasha/Charlotte for the above reasons, and because Sasha will be, yet again, seemingly coming out of left field into the title picture. If they wanted to give it to her, given the way they screwed Mania, they should have had her chase immediately following Mania. Shelving her for the summer and haphazardly shoving her back into the mix, much like they did with Nattie in front of everyone else, is going to be thoroughly annoying to me. And only to follow that up with a reboot of her feud with Bayley in NXT will be downright lazy. 

And where is Paige? She's getting the same treatment. Is she even wrestling anymore or just shooting TD?

How do they hit gold with Becky/Charlotte, and then whiff over, and over, and over with that which has followed it, and is slated to follow it? Between then and now is like night and day.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Sincere said:


> And where is Paige? She's getting the same treatment. Is she even wrestling anymore or just shooting TD?


My inner dickish side secretly loves Paige being off TV just so I can visit her thread and see some of the complaints (Do like her still though) :reneelel


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I don't see how Sasha and Charlotte is going to work well, tbh. Sasha is wasted as a face, and so is Charlotte. So, it's either an underwhelming or uncompelling face, or two heels for their feud, and neither case is particularly ideal. Just another of the many reasons Charlotte should have dropped the title at Mania.
> 
> I wouldn't put it past them to regurgitate yet another NXT feud with the same conclusion, too, which personally I'm not looking forward to. I'm not looking forward to Sasha/Charlotte for the above reasons, and because Sasha will be, yet again, seemingly coming out of left field into the title picture. If they wanted to give it to her, given the way they screwed Mania, they should have had her chase immediately following Mania. Shelving her for the summer and haphazardly shoving her back into the mix, much like they did with Nattie in front of everyone else, is going to be thoroughly annoying to me. And only to follow that up with a reboot of her feud with Bayley in NXT will be downright lazy.
> 
> ...


Well the reports still have it as sasha was robbed at mania even though becky was pinned. What do they think she is a ghost. Yes that feud will fail and i cant wait for fans to boo sasha once she turns full babyface like they always do.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Rebeccaknox said:


> Well the reports still have it as sasha was robbed at mania even though becky was pinned. What do they think she is a ghost. Yes that feud will fail and i cant wait for fans to boo sasha once she turns full babyface like they always do.


I guarantee you they wouldn't boo Sasha if she turned because she's actually talented. People only boo the faces who are cringeworthy like The Usos or babyfaces with bs booking like Reigns.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Umbreon said:


> My inner dickish side secretly loves Paige being off TV just so I can visit her thread and see some of the complaints (Do like her still though) :reneelel


Haven't been in there in a while. Guessing it hasn't changed :rileylol


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

CJ said:


> Haven't been in there in a while. Guessing it hasn't changed :rileylol


Flicked through some of the pages and, well... I thought us Lynch marks were bad! :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Umbreon said:


>


She's always looking great.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Is it just me or is Emma and Becky's feud going to continue past Extreme Rules?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I doubt the Emma/Becky feud will even last *into* Extreme Rules, let alone past it.
The match last RAW didnt exactly captivate the crowd, further proof that building a feud in twitter/social media is bound to fail.

I also see no reason to gloat over Paige marks, we are bound to join their boat sooner rather than later


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> I doubt the Emma/Becky feud will even last *into* Extreme Rules, let alone past it.
> The match last RAW didnt exactly captivate the crowd, further proof that building a feud in twitter/social media is bound to fail.
> 
> I also see no reason to gloat over Paige marks, we are bound to join their boat sooner rather than later


 They pretty much set Becky up to fail didn't they? It would have been wiser to have built the feud up on t.v more.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

CM PUKE said:


> Who cares becky irrelevant lynch and emma noass are both boring and unattractive af i want them both gone out my tv


 out of my T.V?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Considering some of the crap they stuff into their mediocre/crap RAW's you'd think they could spare the time to build a feud properly on the show. As hard as it is to believe not everyone follows Social Media or uses YouTube so the quicker they're done Remaking the NXT Storylines (Sasha will beat Charlotte, then Bayley will beat Sasha) the better cause than Becky can finally be back in the spotlight and have her run with the belt. Next to Paige shes clearly the most popular (Sasha's a close third but her popularity has been going down recently) which would make her the most over woman just now considering Paige is taking a break. To waste her like this is flatout stupid on WWE's part.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I found a nice site with loads of Becky pics. http://beckylynchphotos.com/

I'll share some.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> My inner dickish side secretly loves Paige being off TV just so I can visit her thread and see some of the complaints (Do like her still though) :reneelel


Every group of fans has them, and i do genuinely feel sorry for them, because they've actually got it a lot worse than us Becky fans considering Paige has only wrestled on RAW once (?) since Mania and hasn't been a big player for a long time now.

But, the odd one or two are hilariously cringey at times with how defensive they are :lol


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Every group of fans has them, and i do genuinely feel sorry for them, because they've actually got it a lot worse than us Becky fans considering Paige has only wrestled on RAW once (?) since Mania and hasn't been a big player for a long time now.
> 
> But, the odd one or two are hilariously cringey at times with how defensive they are :lol


I've noticed that a few seem to think her career is over the second she loses a match, it's really odd. :larry


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

If Becky loses to Emma I don't where Becky goes from here honestly. Emma will likely go feud with Sasha and she will lose.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> If Becky loses to Emma I don't where Becky goes from here honestly. Emma will likely go feud with Sasha and she will lose.


I honestly don't see this happening. 

I feel like she would have beat Emma in their first match if Emma was inevitably going over. 

Then again, WWE makes nonsensical, bad decisions all the time, so at this point, who knows.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I honestly don't see this happening.
> 
> I feel like she would have beat Emma in their first match if Emma was inevitably going over.
> 
> Then again, WWE makes nonsensical, bad decisions all the time, so at this point, who knows.


 Becky winning the feud seems like a logical choice. They need to have Becky cut promos to buildup the feud on T.v before having another match hopefully on Extreme Rules. I'll say this if you end the feud on raw this helps no one.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> considering Paige has only wrestled on RAW once (?) since Mania and hasn't been a big player for a long time now


Well hasn't she been on holiday for a while now? she would properly just lose in a 2 minute match to Sasha or Charlotte anyway if she did appear.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727323943682502657


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> I found a nice site with loads of Becky pics. http://beckylynchphotos.com/
> 
> I'll share some.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Her arms are lovely. Like true pieces of art. :book


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

All these old photos of Becky make me so glad she's got a good stylist :lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


>


Am I the only one who instinctively thought of...


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Spike said:


> All these old photos of Becky make me so glad she's got a good stylist :lol


If only she had a good seamstress.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky's gear just either seems too restrictive or too loose. With Her mania gear her boob nearly popped out again. I miss her Nxt Takeover Unstoppable gear.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> With Her mania gear her boob nearly popped out again.


That means she has a good seamstress :Tripslick :lol



Only kidding, but I love her gear. It's all very different, nothing generic about it. I do miss her TakeOver match gear which she wore against Sasha though. I think that was the right balance.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky's gear just either seems too restrictive or too loose. With Her mania gear her boob nearly popped out again. I miss her Nxt Takeover Unstoppable gear.


Yeah, I preferred that top, too. Not just for dem abs, but I also liked that little cape she used to sport :lol










Seems to take after something like this in a number of ways










In her defense, a steampunk theme doesn't offer the most practical of in-ring options, not that I'd want her to change that theme. But I agree that she might do well to strip the in-ring attire back down a bit. Maybe just keep the corsets and such for part of her walkout attire.

But yeah, as Umbreon mentioned, I do also like the variety she has, too. I just wish she'd wear her tophat more often.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Yeah, I preferred that top, too. Not just for dem abs, but I also liked that little cape she used to sport :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I really do miss her wings. The corsets can be restrictive which can limit her in the ring.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Her selfies are the best* :zayn3


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Reotor said:


> If only she had a good seamstress.











Controversial. 

I love her ring gear. The Royal Rumble outfit was my favourite by far, and I can't say I'm much of a fan of her NXT stuff.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

CJ said:


>


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Spike said:


> Controversial.
> 
> I love her ring gear. The Royal Rumble outfit was my favourite by far, and I can't say I'm much of a fan of her NXT stuff.


Then I have the exact opposite of your opinion :lol
The royal rumble outfit's leg piece literally fell apart and I felt disturbed the match, I hate it the most lol.

Her NXT stuff was the best.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I demand more tophats dammit.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I loved the green outfit she wore in 2014 when she did that Irish dance.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> I demand more tophats dammit.





















And for good measure, Cap'n Bex Sparrow


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Becky's best attire to date was in the match vs Sasha in one of the NXT Takeovers imo.










The worst was easily her Raw debut attire.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

> Watching Smackdown Thursday night and continue to be impressed with Becky Lynch’s presence in the ring and her overall skill set. If she keeps her foot on the gas pedal and can avoid the normal, pro wrestler pitfalls such as injuries, personal issues, getting lazy and refusing to accept personal responsibility fo one’s actions, Ms. Lynch will be headlining many events in the future for WWE."


Good ol' JR :jr:bow

One can only hope at least *some* of the boneheads that are backstage at WWE share the same view.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Drago said:


>


 Natalya caressing Becky in that second picture.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Poor Tyson, he never stood a chance.:becky


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> Natalya caressing Becky in that second picture.



Oh I'd caress her alright :vince2


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Man will they ever let Nattie and Becky go at it for like 15-20min? 
Would easily be a MOTYC imo.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Umbreon said:


> I demand more tophats dammit.


This and I agree with NxT Takeover outfit I'd just remove the wings, Becky has a magnificent midrift and needs to show those abs more often 








:banderas


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Reotor said:


> > Watching Smackdown Thursday night and continue to be impressed with Becky Lynch?s presence in the ring and her overall skill set. If she keeps her foot on the gas pedal and can avoid the normal, pro wrestler pitfalls such as injuries, personal issues, getting lazy and refusing to accept personal responsibility fo one?s actions, Ms. Lynch will be headlining many events in the future for WWE."
> 
> 
> Good ol' JR
> ...


Jr said since the first time he saw her he knew she had the "it" factor to be number one


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Good ol' JR :jr:bow
> 
> One can only hope at least *some* of the boneheads that are backstage at WWE share the same view.


JR and Paul Heyman have been singing Becky's praises for a while, IIRC.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Poor Tyson, he never stood a chance.:becky


Tyson is already happy enough with Cesaro.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> JR and Paul Heyman have been singing Becky's praises for a while, IIRC.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676100366447038464
:becky


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Umbreon said:


> *Her selfies are the best* :zayn3


:woo kayfabe kaybabe kaybafe :ghost

:zayn3 Becky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :woo kayfabe kaybabe kaybafe :ghost
> 
> :zayn3 Becky


The Charlotte one was taken when they were still on screen friends, don't worry 

Becky don't go breaking no kayfabe!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky's had praise from JR, Heyman, Austin, Foley among many others now.

I just hope it'll be enough :sadpanda


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Becky's had praise from JR, Heyman, Austin, Foley among many others now.
> 
> I just hope it'll be enough :sadpanda


*
All of this Becky praise is getting me all like*


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Umbreon said:


>


"Why is everyone molesting you?" :bryan2


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Becky's had praise from JR, Heyman, Austin, Foley among many others now.



Yeah but unfortunately only :creepytrips opinion matters since I doubt Vince gives a toss about the woman and they're just repeating the stories he has already done in NXT.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Yeah but unfortunately only :creepytrips opinion matters since I doubt Vince gives a toss about the woman and they're just repeating the stories he has already done in NXT.


Irrational pessimism isn't helping anyone, in fact it dissuades people from supporting Becky.

Triple H likes Becky anyway so she will likely get the title. Going a similar to what Bayley went in NXT would be a wise route for Becky.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601201243558703104
Obviously it's about Stephanie being jelly.

I have no real basis for this, but I imagine HHH is like dad-mode to the NXT folks, including the ladies.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

This week's main event confirmed it - Becky leave this cesspool and come to LU.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Rumors are that LU season 3 is extended by 14 episodes, there is still time!:drose

Wouldn't mind see Becky in some truly bad ass matches.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I can see why JR commented on that tag match in particular from SD. Becky looked pretty great. The only thing that was really missing was her signature suplexes, but she is showing some more variation in her move set recently, and it seems like she's also evolving her comeback sequence, too.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Irrational pessimism isn't helping anyone, in fact it dissuades people from supporting Becky.
> 
> Triple H likes Becky anyway so she will likely get the title. Going a similar to what Bayley went in NXT would be a wise route for Becky.


I hope that's the route they're going for her because it'd be perfect booking, but i'm worried that Bayley might just do that on the main roster anyway.

As much as i like Bayley, i feel Becky should have the title before her on the main roster, she never had the NXT one and she has done enough to deserve it.

Bayley should have a long build to winning the women's title from a heel again, they shouldn't be looking to hot shot her.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Drago said:


> This week's main event confirmed it - Becky leave this cesspool and come to LU.


The chills just thinking about it :mark: Sexy Star and Mariposa put on a hell of a show.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I hope that's the route they're going for her because it'd be perfect booking, but i'm worried that Bayley might just do that on the main roster anyway.
> 
> As much as i like Bayley, i feel Becky should have the title before her on the main roster, she never had the NXT one and she has done enough to deserve it.
> 
> Bayley should have a long build to winning the women's title from a heel again, they shouldn't be looking to hot shot her.


 Bayley is not the underdog anymore and doing the same angles with the same people has significantly less impact the second time around.

Becky is a bigger underdog than Bayley is anyway.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I get that WWE make enough money as it is but their throwing away a literal goldmine with the way their treating Becky, its getting sickening at this point, the poor girl 

I agree about her gear, the majority if not all of it has been great but it is starting to get annoying that it almost always falls apart. I get the Steampunk think but surely they could have incorporated it into her NXT Attire


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> The chills just thinking about it :mark: Sexy Star and Mariposa put on a hell of a show.












For anyone who's not watching LU:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Drago said:


> For anyone who's not watching LU:


The match was great don't really like Sexy Star but I thought the match was better than Sasha/Bayley.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Becky still floating around doing nothing, and to make matters worse my favorite tag team on Earth (see my sig) broke up on Thursday ;___;

But that just means things can only go up from here :drose









Stay positive lads.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> The match was great don't really like Sexy Star but I thought the match was better than Sasha/Bayley.


Not fair when you consider it was an "I quit match" and they were allowed to 1. fight in the crowd and on top of a balcony (whatever that was) and 2. were allowed to bleed.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Hurin said:


> But that just means things can only go up from here :drose


Oh ye of little faith:lol
If theres one thing WWE never fail at its at making things worse, even if you think they cant:lol

But yeah lets stay positive, Just a shame the women division seems to be in cruise control mode until summer slam.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky never has a bad photo, i swear.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Becky never has a bad photo, i swear.


Even with no makeup she's equally as flawless. :zayn3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729150738601889792
:becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Some oldies. Blonde bex is just:trips5


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Becky badlass


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729488886380912641
Ok guys, lets make 20k fake youtube accounts and make it happen! 

Who's with me?


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729488886380912641
> Ok guys, lets make 20k fake youtube accounts and make it happen!
> 
> Who's with me?


I subscribed today


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729488886380912641
> Ok guys, lets make 20k fake youtube accounts and make it happen!
> 
> Who's with me?


Hopefully it's a good episode a lot of the content after WM has been poor from UUDD.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I'll be serious for a second and drop any slightly perverted comments and say that her smile is absolutely beautiful. Shes the most attractive woman out there, total package and everything. :trips5


Hopefully she'll be on Raw tonight but I said that last week and in the end I was just left more pissed off about her situation than I was before lol.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> I'll be serious for a second and drop any slightly perverted comments and say that her smile is absolutely beautiful. Shes the most attractive woman out there, total package and everything. :trips5
> 
> 
> Hopefully she'll be on Raw tonight but I said that last week and in the end I was just left more pissed off about her situation than I was before lol.


Lol my feelings exactly.
Main roster is so shit, its better to be kept safe backstage than to be used in matches :lol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> I'll be serious for a second and drop any slightly perverted comments and say that her smile is absolutely beautiful. Shes the most attractive woman out there, total package and everything. :trips5
> 
> 
> Hopefully she'll be on Raw tonight but I said that last week and in the end I was just left more pissed off about her situation than I was before lol.


She makes no real effort to flaunt herself or show off yet she always appears gorgeous :banderas

I do hope she'll appear too, she was on both shows last week but if she does appear i hope it's in something meaningful. Maybe her and Emma can actually have, you know, a live segment, or whatever that is.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Lol my feelings exactly.
> Main roster is so shit, its better to be kept safe backstage than to be used in matches :lol


Even the people they want to protect like Sasha and Roman get harmed from the awful booking.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Lol my feelings exactly.
> Main roster is so shit, its better to be kept safe backstage than to be used in matches :lol


More unscripted Becky youtube clips would be fine with me :becky



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> She makes no real effort to flaunt herself or show off yet she always appears gorgeous :banderas
> 
> I do hope she'll appear too, she was on both shows last week but if she does appear i hope it's in something meaningful. Maybe her and Emma can actually have, you know, a live segment, or whatever that is.


I think that's why it's more attractive, she doesn't even have to try, it just comes out so naturally :banderas

I'm not expecting much at all until at least after Extreme Rules. I think there is a slight possibility of her being in another programme with Charlotte at MITB just because of the lack of babyfaces around atm.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> More unscripted Becky youtube clips would be fine with me :becky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As much as i'd enjoy seeing Becky in the title picture, we all know how that would end 

I think they might go with Paige for a short program to be honest, but whoever goes against Charlotte will almost certainly be filling time.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Even the people they want to protect like Sasha and Roman get harmed from the awful booking.


They just have no clue how to do things anymore.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I think Becky for now is being used to build up other heels, but in the future I can see her climbing back up into the title picture. They would be stupid not to payoff her journey by winning the title.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> Hopefully she'll be on Raw tonight but I said that last week and in the end I was just left more pissed off about her situation than I was before lol.


Her tag match on SD was so much better than her Raw match, IMO. And she was actually made to look stronger than she's usually cast in tag matches, which was shocking to me. I would have constructed and booked it a bit different, but it was still a good match.

I didn't like the Raw match, if I'm being real honest, not just because of the ending, but it just felt off. Idk if it was Emma's nerves or what, but the match felt sluggish, off step, and wasn't representing either of them particularly well.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> Triple H spoke with 98 FM in Dublin, Ireland last week to promote the upcoming WWE NXT UK tour. He commented on what got Sheamus and Becky Lynch to their spots in the company:
> 
> "Well because they both have an amazing work ethic. I've known Sheamus for a long time, he's amazingly dedicated, just trains hard and is a sponge for the business. He wants to learn and constantly grow. Becky is the same thing. Becky, from the time I met her and we brought her into the Performance Center, through her time at NXT. Her rate of change and how she's grown as a performer and a character, just captivated the crowd [with] her energy. I always say Becky's energy is infectious. You can't talk to her more than 5 minutes without feeling hyped up and jazzed up. I think that's what works for her, is her personality. But the thing that helps both of them, and I don't know if that's Dublin work ethic or what that is, they're just very hard workers and that's what it takes to get to the top of the game in WWE."


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0509/611561/triple-h-on-sheamus-and-becky-lynch-work-ethic/

roud


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0509/611561/triple-h-on-sheamus-and-becky-lynch-work-ethic/
> 
> roud


Let's hope this is a good sign. HHH generally has a good eye for talent so hopefully he knows what they have with Becky.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> WWE Live Event Results From Rio Rancho (5/8)
> 
> Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch defeated Emma and Lana with stereo finishers. Great stuff for the opener, all four were over with the crowd, which is nowhere near sold out but good for Mother's Day


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0508/611553/wwe-live-event-results/

Sasha and Becky in a tag against Emma and Lana?

:chan

What's all that about?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0508/611553/wwe-live-event-results/
> 
> Sasha and Becky in a tag against Emma and Lana?
> 
> ...


 Naomi and Tamina are injured.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Dana Brooke is backstage tonight apparently. If they decide to debut her then no doubt she'll be back with Emma and get involved in the feud with Becky. I see yet another Sasha&Becky team up if this happens.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> More unscripted Becky youtube clips would be fine with me :becky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrestling fans need to see Becky grow so she can get more popular. While the youtube videos are good they don't really help get Becky get more over because they will never reach T.v.

Becky really only shows her arms/Thighs and she leaves more to the imagination. 

I'm not so sure about that to be honest. I'm more inclined to believe they will go back to Charlotte/Paige or some multi-women title match.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> Wrestling fans need to see Becky grow so she can get more popular. While the youtube videos are good they don't really help get Becky get more over because they will never reach T.v.
> 
> *Becky really only shows her arms/Thighs and she leaves more to the imagination.
> *
> I'm not so sure about that to be honest. I'm more inclined to believe they will go back to Charlotte/Paige or some multi-women title match.


Her arms and thighs are enough for me kada


I honestly completely forgot about Paige. Yeah, it most likely will be her.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> Dana Brooke is backstage tonight apparently. If they decide to debut her then no doubt she'll be back with Emma and get involved in the feud with Becky. I see yet another Sasha&Becky team up if this happens.


Ugh... So Becky can go back to enhancing Sasha, getting her ass kicked and making the hot tag to put her over...

:canunot


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Ugh... So Becky can go back to enhancing Sasha, getting her ass kicked and making the hot tag to put her over...
> 
> :canunot


 I hope that doesn't happen I would rather Becky team up with Bayley on and off to be honest. PPV tag matches should be structured like that Smackdown tag match from last friday. It's a better formula than your standard tag match with 2 hot tags instead of one with each Babyface getting some shine.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sincere said:


> Ugh... So Becky can go back to enhancing Sasha, getting her ass kicked and making the hot tag to put her over...
> 
> :canunot


She's already over. BOSS needs no enhancing. :justsayin


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

If Paige is going to be getting a title feud after Nattie I really don't understand why Becky didn't win at Mania, Charlotte and Paige already had a horrible feud for the title and Becky and Paige have a reason to fight eachother not to mention Charlotte's reign has been long as hell.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Envy said:


> She's already over. BOSS needs no enhancing. :justsayin


It's completely unnecessary to do it yet they do it anyway.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Envy said:


> She's already over. BOSS needs no enhancing. :justsayin


Tell that to WWE's booking who also use Becky to protect Sasha from ever looking anything less than "undefeated," only for them not to pull the trigger, thus making Becky look unnecessarily weak for no reason.


----------



## Airrazor (Apr 2, 2016)

I think Vince & Dunn have it for out Becky cause she's been getting over despite their stupidity & for her being herself.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

So Dana is involved after all. I'm liking that this is more of a proper feud getting TV time now, but I'm still thinking they're going to involve Sasha. That would piss me off big time. Almost everything Becky has done this year has been in Sasha's shadow. The Charlotte feud turned into the Sasha show with her getting days of video diaries while the other two got nothing. The feud with BAD was all about Sasha getting those hot tags. Sasha stayed undefeated through everything, not once looking weak while Becky ate pins. Emma/Dana has a good chance of heading the same way.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> So Dana is involved after all. I'm liking that this is more of a proper feud getting TV time now, but I'm still thinking they're going to involve Sasha. That would piss me off big time. Almost everything Becky has done this year has been in Sasha's shadow. The Charlotte feud turned into the Sasha show with her getting days of video diaries while the other two got nothing. The feud with BAD was all about Sasha getting those hot tags. Sasha stayed undefeated through everything, not once looking weak while Becky ate pins. Emma/Dana has a good chance of heading the same way.


That would be dumv from wwe since becky made all those feuds entertaining and mean something


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

So Dana and Emma are together again? that's cool.

Since I doubt WWE will give Becky the Asuka booking, where she beat both of them by herself, I guess Becky will now need the help of a certain undefeated partner.

So once again a Becky story becomes a Sasha story.
Man they are really persistent in leaching off any and all momentum from Becky and transferring it into Sasha.

You would think a talented girl like Sasha wont need to resort to such booking to get over but I guess WWE know better than me.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> So Dana and Emma are together again? that's cool.
> 
> Since I doubt WWE will give Becky the Asuka booking, where she beat both of them by herself, I guess Becky will now need the help of a certain undefeated partner.
> 
> ...


It's going to be the Becky/Charlotte feud all over again, isn't it? Becky builds a solid feud with the heel, then Sasha is shoehorned in after Becky is booked to look weak and incapable, even though she's over with the fans.

As posted earlier, Becky and Sasha just had a tag match with Emma and Lana at a house show, because I guess Dana hadn't debuted yet, so it seems pretty obvious that's what they're planning.

:bunk

Meanwhile, out of left field, Paige is back and beating Charlotte now in the middle of the Charlotte/Nattie feud? 

:bean


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It's almost as if Becky is an underdog or something and Emma & Dana are an obstacle in her path. Sasha shouldn't be in this match unless it's to turn on Becky.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> It's going to be the Becky/Charlotte feud all over again, isn't it? Becky builds a solid feud with the heel, then Sasha is shoehorned in after Becky is booked to look weak and incapable, even though she's over with the fans.
> 
> As posted earlier, Becky and Sasha just had a tag match with Emma and Lana at a house show, because I guess Dana hadn't debuted yet, so it seems pretty obvious that's what they're planning.
> 
> ...


 Becky is kind of the biggest underdog in both NXT and WWE's women's division. I think WWE sees something in the Irishwomen because I'm noticing some similarities in Bayley's story in NXT and Becky's currently. For true underdogs they can afford looking weak and vulnerable at times it should make you want to cheer them more instead of whine. The only way they could screw this up is turning Becky heel which would be astronically dumb.

Emma and Lana are substitutes for Naomi & Tamina.

Paige winning sets her up as the next challenger to Charlotte after Natalya taps out at Extreme Rules and teases the notion that Natalya may win since Ric won't be there ringside.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky is kind of the biggest underdog in both NXT and WWE's women's division. I think WWE sees something in the Irishwomen because I'm noticing some similarities in Bayley's story in NXT and Becky's currently. For true underdogs they can afford looking weak and vulnerable at times it should make you want to cheer them more instead of whine. The only way they could screw this up is turning Becky heel which would be astronically dumb.
> 
> Emma and Lana are substitutes for Naomi & Tamina.
> 
> Paige winning sets her up as the next challenger to Charlotte after Natalya taps out at Extreme Rules and teases the notion that Natalya may win since Ric won't be there ringside.


I'll tell you what they see in Becky: Dean Ambrose. Someone who they can job out to the big stars forever, give really brief or zero title runs and they'll still remain popular. Dean will never beat Roman. Becky will never beat Sasha. That leaker guy on Reddit said it best. She's backup in case somebody goes down with an injury, reliable and popular but not a frontrunner. 

Becky might get a Daniel Bryan moment, a very brief stint on top that won't last long. Bayley will take the underdog role the minute she arrives despite dominating NXT for months. It'll be hard seeing her that way as someone who watches NXT but most people don't, so they'll go with it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Need GIF of Becky getting jumped by Emma and Dana!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> For true underdogs they can afford looking weak and vulnerable at times it should make you want to cheer them more instead of whine.


I'm aware of what an underdog is.

"At times." In Becky's case, that's virtually 100% of the time, as her singles record clearly shows. And even her tag record isn't particularly strong in context--she's usually the one getting beat down to make the hot tag.

The problem with invoking "underdog" is that the underdog eventually comes out on top. Becky doesn't. And there doesn't seem to be any big moments planned for Becky in the foreseeable future. So "underdog" is simply invalid. An underdog that never actually wins is just a jobber.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> I'll tell you what they see in Becky: Dean Ambrose. Someone who they can job out to the big stars forever, give really brief or zero title runs and they'll still remain popular. Dean will never beat Roman. Becky will never beat Sasha. That leaker guy on Reddit said it best. She's backup in case somebody goes down with an injury, reliable and popular but not a frontrunner.
> 
> Becky might get a Zack Ryder moment, a very brief stint on top that won't last long. Bayley will take the underdog role the minute she arrives despite dominating NXT for months. It'll be hard seeing her that way as someone who watches NXT but most people don't, so they'll go with it.


Something about that "reddit insider" seems fraudulent. I get the feeling he deleted his account because he wasn't who he said he was and someone outed him on it and his findings were just really good guesswork. 

Long payoffs ending in short reigns is bad booking all around. Ryder chased for a month or 2, Becky has been chasing for almost 10 months. 

Bayley will get pushed early, but she ain't an underdog in work or shoot and likely won't be booked as one. I don't think she'll succeed honestly.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Will this torment ever end? :Vince2

Dana tho...


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I'm aware of what an underdog is.
> 
> "At times." In Becky's case, that's virtually 100% of the time, as her singles record clearly shows. And even her tag record isn't particularly strong in context--she's usually the one getting beat down to make the hot tag.
> 
> The problem with invoking "underdog" is that the underdog eventually comes out on top. Becky doesn't. And there doesn't seem to be any big moments planned for Becky in the foreseeable future. So "underdog" is simply invalid. An underdog that never actually wins is just a jobber.


Becky is usually always protected in defeat. Becky is naturally sympathetic which is why she is portrayed that way that is why she takes the beatings. Bayley was used to establish Sasha, Emma, Dana and Becky many times in NXT as heels. There are more heels that they are establishing. Becky has established Charlotte, now Emma & Dana along with her Obstacles and like Emma & Dana, Sasha and Charlotte. Lana and maybe Paige will be established as well.

Not in every match if they come out on top like that in every tv match, that is true underdog booking.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Cool to see Dana being brough into the fold and I have no problem with Sasha getting involved. 

Think of it like this; with Sasha being involved her and Bex have more of a chance of winning the programme since, y'know, Sasha is protected. Obviously Bex could just take the fall and keep Sasha from losing herself but still... 


WWE need to be careful though. Every week it's like Becky is getting laid out. She's the fucking Lass Kicker, man. She has a fiery side to her offence and knows MMA moves from training in the past. She should be winning a lot more than what she is at the moment.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Now that i think about it...isn't this *exactly* how it was booked in NXT?
Emma came back, she picked a fight with Bayley and won, then Dana joined in, Bayley teamed up with Charlotte and they beat them at Unstoppable.

Maybe...just maybe, there is hope after all...:zayn3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Need GIF of Becky getting jumped by Emma and Dana!












http://i.imgur.com/dE43pu5.webm


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice to see Dana & Emma together on RAW. (Y)


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> It's going to be the Becky/Charlotte feud all over again, isn't it? Becky builds a solid feud with the heel, then Sasha is shoehorned in after Becky is booked to look weak and incapable, even though she's over with the fans.
> 
> As posted earlier, Becky and Sasha just had a tag match with Emma and Lana at a house show, because I guess Dana hadn't debuted yet, so it seems pretty obvious that's what they're planning.
> 
> :bunk


I'm hoping this how they bring Bayley up they also been tagging on house shows I believe, if they use Sasha again it will feel cheap and only serve to put Sasha over. Becky and Sasha where never really "friends" in the build up to Mania they just partnered up against a common foe in Team BAD/Charlotte so it makes no sense to use her in this angle but using Bayley at least has more credibility of Becky needing a "friends" help then Sasha and introduces Bayley to the main roster without throwing her right into her inevitable title feud with Sasha. 


Sincere said:


> Meanwhile, out of left field, Paige is back and beating Charlotte now in the middle of the Charlotte/Nattie feud?
> 
> :bean


Paige is just the MitB and Battleground feud for elevating Charlotte even more before the Sasha show starts.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky and Sasha v Emma and Dana on the Extreme Rules kick off show then? Cool.

I don't like that Dana's been called up myself. She's still got a lot to learn i think, especially in the ring. This feud could do Becky a lot of good but it looks like it's going to be a Sasha thing again.

Clear as day too that Paige is getting a title shot after Extreme Rules too, simple logic, Charlotte beats Nattie, Paige proclaims herself #1 contender due to having a pinfall win over Charlotte.

All that said, i'm glad that we have some semblance of a televised 2nd feud in the women's division, and considering how thin the division was starting to look with all the injuries, i guess i can't complain too much that we now have Dana in the fold. Fingers crossed this turns out well.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729864239645499393
:reneelel


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153748734931443/

We should be able to embed facebook videos


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153748734931443/
> 
> We should be able to embed facebook videos


But she's not a real...eh forget it.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Bex looking extra tanned* :banderas


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730084092742504448
Bex is killing the Twitter feuds yet again :lmao


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

She's the ultimate keyboard warrior is Bex, but in a good way. :lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

:MAD:tenay

Becky jobs again!
And it wasn't even a decent match, it was a quick win by a roll up. (insert Revolution/New Era joke here) 
If you're gonna job Becky at least do it in a way that get SOMEBODY over, not like this.

Jesus Khrist with a k, this company!
:fuckthis


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> :MAD:tenay
> 
> Becky jobs again!
> And it wasn't even a decent match, it was a quick win by a roll up. (insert Revolution/New Era joke here)
> ...


 Eye came into play again. Poked in the bad eye then rolled up.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Man, Dana Brooke isn't that great as a wrestler but her character work is second to none.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Man, Dana Brooke isn't that great as a wrestler but her character work is second to none.


Dana Brooke sucks, she is a bad wrestler, a bad promo and overacts like hell, still don't know why she was called up, Hunter has some sort of fetish for big muscular girls. Poor Becky, she is getting the "Paige treatment"


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm guessing that they'll just have Bex keep losing until she acknowledges the fact that she needs someone to help her. Out comes :bayley or :sasha3


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

Dana Brooke got ZERO reaction for her debut lmaoooo. She was tired of getting her ass kicked by Asuka.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mordecay said:


> Dana Brooke sucks, she is a bad wrestler, a bad promo and overacts like hell, still don't know why she was called up, Hunter has some sort of fetish for big muscular girls. Poor Becky, she is getting the "Paige treatment"


While I'm pissed at Becky jobbing again especially to Dana Brooke and while I'm no fan of her I feel I must point Dana has "something" she may not be the best ring worker but she has a presence about her that makes her look the part she may never be a "main event" player in the Women's division but she's the kind of asset they need to elevate the other women and she has a place especially when teamed with Emma as they played off really well with each other in the Bayley and Asuka feuds. 

This whole angle can go 3 ways (maybe a wild card 4th) 
1, Becky put's over Emma and Dana this granted it worse case scenario and would be the most unacceptable outcome.

2, Becky teams with Sasha and wins the feud with her help, this I don't want to see because it just serves to put Sasha over and her involvement makes it a forgone conclusion that they win with Sasha taking the glory or they lose with Becky eating another pin to protect Sasha.

3, They debut Bayley to help Becky, we know Bayley has a past with Dana and Emma and it's believable that Bayley would aid Becky given how she was treated in a similar fashion by them. I prefer this outcome as introduces Bayley slowly in a feud she can win and help build her main roster cred and not throwing her into an inevitable title feud after Sasha wins the title. 

4, Totally my dream scenario they use Asuka to help Becky as she also has a past with Dana and Emma.

I just hope the pay off of this feud is worth the frustration we're getting from this.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm ok with Sasha helping Becky as long as Becky is the one pinning or submitting Emma/Dana. Sasha doesn't need yet another win, but Becky does after losing this much in the lead up to Extreme Rules. 

Knowing WWE they will probably have Sasha go over while Becky is in the sidelines though. Either that or the same thing but with Paige replacing Sasha.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> :MAD:tenay
> 
> Becky jobs again!
> And it wasn't even a decent match, it was a quick win by a roll up. (insert Revolution/New Era joke here)
> ...


 Jobbing would be getting dominated and losing clean, that didn't happen.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Jobbing would be getting dominated and losing clean, that didn't happen.


Jobbing is the act of losing a match, as almost anywhere on the internet will tell you. Doesn't matter if it was clean, back and forth, dirty, it's all doing the job. 'Jobbing clean' is it's own term for a reason.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

It's getting to the point of Beckyloseslol
Luck for wwe, they can easily twist this into an underdog story (as well as just do nothing at all), but I don't think 5% of joy after 95% of suffering is worth my free time.

And whoever gets to help Becky here will by default steal the spotlight from her, be it Bayley, sasha, asuka or Bayley's superfan. I wouldn't look past Becky turning heel on one of them because lolwwe.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Doesn't surprise me that the match supposedly wasn't very good. Dana is not a good wrestler by any means, her character is absolutely fine but her ring skills still need polished, it's why her call up came too soon.

Can take solace in the fact that Becky's being protected in defeat due to the constant cheating, but the fact that she hasn't won a singles match since before Fast Lane is incredible. I hope she's just receiving Bayley booking but i have my doubts.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Jobbing is the act of losing a match, as almost anywhere on the internet will tell you. Doesn't matter if it was clean, back and forth, dirty, it's all doing the job. 'Jobbing clean' is it's own term for a reason.


People making a big deal of this when it's commonplace. She aint losing clean. They've got plans for her down the line you're just impatient. They know the great story here and It's almost as if Becky is an underdog or something. The upcoming tag match's story likely between Becky Lynch & Sasha Banks vs Emma & Dana Brooke is similar to Charlotte & Bayley vs Emma & Dana Brooke from NXT Takeover Unstoppable.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Yeah the Dana call-up is to soon hopefully it's only for this feud she still needs a lot of work in the ring the call-ups they have been doing have been pretty awful except for tag teams, Apollo is already lost in the shuffle and needs a character and Baron Corbin is just trading wins with Dolph not to mention his ring work still needs work.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

When's the last time Becky lost clean in a one vs one singles match?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nah, Becky is a jobber. Losing against Charlotte wasn't too bad because Ric was involved and it got the fans behind her. Charlotte was a great heel and Becky a great face, the fans ate it up.

Fans aren't too bothered about Emma/Dana so Becky losing this feud will cause most fans to lose interest in her. Wish it wasn't the case because she's great and Irish so I'm gonna root for her more but she's an _enhancement talent_, someone WWE trusts to get other people over.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> When's the last time Becky lost clean in a one vs one singles match?







This was the last time i can remember. Again, she doesn't actually lose clean all that often.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> This was the last time i can remember. Again, she doesn't actually lose clean all that often.


Ugh, losing to Nikki Bella :tripsscust

The thing is, WWE probably think she can lose via fuckery 100 times and her cridibility remains the same because of her not losing cleanly. You can only be screwed over so many times before looking stupid in the audiences eyes.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> Ugh, losing to Nikki Bella :tripsscust
> 
> The thing is, WWE probably think she can lose via fuckery 100 times and her cridibility remains the same because of her not losing cleanly. You can only be screwed over so many times before looking stupid in the audiences eyes.


Totally missed the part where you said singles match too, my apologies :lol

But yeah, it's getting ridiculous to be honest. She must have lost to Sasha about 5 times via interference, Emma via cheating, Dana via cheating, Paige via rope leverage...

Heck, many people would call her loss to Tamina on RAW a couple of weeks before Fast Lane clean, when she suplexed Naomi on the outside before running right into a superkick.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Doesn't surprise me that the match supposedly wasn't very good. Dana is not a good wrestler by any means, her character is absolutely fine but her ring skills still need polished, it's why her call up came too soon.
> 
> Can take solace in the fact that Becky's being protected in defeat due to the constant cheating, but the fact that she hasn't won a singles match since before Fast Lane is incredible. I hope she's just receiving Bayley booking but i have my doubts.


It was like a 3 or 4 minute squash. Those are honestly never good, no matter who is involved--they lack the potential to be good by definition. Dana being green doesn't do it any favors either.

It seems to me this isn't about some grand plan on WWE's part, this is simply a response to Team BAD both being on the injured list, which means Emma and Dana are probably going over in this feud so they can go on to terrorize as the heel team in Team BAD's absence. Plus, according to rumors, WWE is high on Emma.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> People making a big deal of this when it's commonplace. She aint losing clean. They've got plans for her down the line you're just impatient. They know the great story here and It's almost as if Becky is an underdog or something. The upcoming tag match's story likely between Becky Lynch & Sasha Banks vs Emma & Dana Brooke is similar to Charlotte & Bayley vs Emma & Dana Brooke from NXT Takeover Unstoppable.


Your faith in WWE booking is commendable, misplaced but commendable.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Your faith in WWE booking is commendable, misplaced but commendable.


 It's not so much trusting their booking it's more the path seems so familiar.

Both pure babyfaces 

Both Stabbed in the back multiple times 

Becky's eye injury costing her matches the same way Bayley's hand injury has cost her matches.

Becky Feuding with Emma for similar reasons Bayley did based off their characters.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> It's not so much trusting their booking it's more the path seems so familiar.
> 
> Both pure babyfaces
> 
> ...


I very much doubt WWE is going to have two pure babyface underdogs running around the title picture. Bayley is more popular and has more star potential, she's going to get the big push. Becky will stay as she is for a long time to come if not the rest of her days.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> I very much doubt WWE is going to have two pure babyface underdogs running around the title picture. Bayley is more popular and has more star potential, she's going to get the big push. Becky will stay as she is for a long time to come if not the rest of her days.


 Cynicism is an easy stance to take. Bayley has not even got called up yet and you act like she's already succeeded plus she's not an underdog anymore.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Acezwicker said:
> 
> 
> > It's not so much trusting their booking it's more the path seems so familiar.
> ...


Bayley will get breezed in main roster. She cant cut promos and is not good looking.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Rebeccaknox said:


> Bayley will get breezed in main roster. She *cant cut promos* and is *not good looking*.



What!?!?


Cmon, have you seen how over that woman is? She has that pull which very few wrestlers on the main roster have if she's handled correctly. She sells a shit load of merch, we are probably talking AJ Lee numbers once she's on the main roster in front of an even bigger audience. Not a chance she'll get "breezed".



More :becky pics for you all


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Acezwicker said:


> People making a big deal of this when it's commonplace. She aint losing clean. *They've got plans for her down the line* you're just impatient. They know the great story here and It's almost as if Becky is an underdog or something. The upcoming tag match's story likely between Becky Lynch & Sasha Banks vs Emma & Dana Brooke is similar to Charlotte & Bayley vs Emma & Dana Brooke from NXT Takeover Unstoppable.


Those plans probably consist of more jobbing.



Umbreon said:


> What!?!?
> 
> 
> Cmon, have you seen how over that woman is? She has that pull which very few wrestlers on the main roster have *if she's handled correctly.* She sells a shit load of merch, we are probably talking AJ Lee numbers once she's on the main roster in front of an even bigger audience. Not a chance she'll get "breezed".


And that is a possible sticking point. Charlotte gets a pass cause she is Ric Flair's daughter. But model look McMahon does not seem likely to push nothing but next door and regular looking women. 

Merch? If Vince does not want someone succeeding too much, they will even hold back on that, ala Punk. 

Lets face it, Becky has a better look than Bayley does. She is also better on the mic at this point. But she is not a favorite of the people upstairs nonetheless. Probably because Vince doesn't like her accent or thinks she is fat or something.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Wildcat410 said:


> Those plans probably consist of more jobbing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't get it. He was high on AJ and she never had affiliations with past hall of famers or was a cover model or anything like that. She was given the freedom to put herself out there and get over. These days the only person who gets the license to do that is Charlotte, it's bullshit.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> Rebeccaknox said:
> 
> 
> > Bayley will get breezed in main roster. She *cant cut promos* and is *not good looking*.
> ...


Nxt tyler breeze was more over than most of roster look where that got him. Its the truth, main roster is way different crowd and politics than nxt. Trust me at first smark crowds will be crazy for her, casuals maybe but since shes honestly worse on mic than reigns and Charlotte she will fail. Besides getting over as a face on main roster is hard especially for divas


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Rebeccaknox said:


> Nxt tyler breeze was more over than most of roster look where that got him. Its the truth, main roster is way different crowd and politics than nxt. Trust me at first smark crowds will be crazy for her, casuals maybe but since shes honestly worse on mic than reigns and Charlotte she will fail. Besides getting over as a face on main roster is hard especially for divas


Yeah but Breeze's gimmick is small time. I never really cared for him in NXT because his gimmick felt like something only "smarks" would cheer for. Bayley's character is something completely different. It's something which you can get behind and become invested in. Same goes for Becky. Her and Bayley are easily the two most likeable women in the entire company.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> What!?!?
> 
> 
> Cmon, have you seen how over that woman is? She has that pull which very few wrestlers on the main roster have if she's handled correctly. She sells a shit load of merch, we are probably talking AJ Lee numbers once she's on the main roster in front of an even bigger audience. Not a chance she'll get "breezed".


Bayley is pretty fucking awful on the mic though especially backstage segments which is strange usually it's the other way round.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Rebeccaknox said:


> Bayley will get breezed in main roster. She cant cut promos and is not good looking.


Since when does the ability to cut promos matter in the women's division? Sasha isn't particularly good at promos nor good looking either and look at the push she's getting prepped for. All Bayley has to do is stick with the cliche superhero for all the kids type of stuff. She has a fairly good chance of getting by with that. Remember, she's marketed to children primarily. Not us. Kids aren't going to be thinking too hard about what she's saying. They just want someone strong to look up to like Cena.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Bayley is pretty fucking awful on the mic though especially backstage segments which is strange usually it's the other way round.


But isn't she supposed to talk the way she does on purpose? 


Compare her to someone like say Emma who comes off as awkward unintentionally when talking. 



But then you just compare them all to Becky on the stick and there's no doubt who's better. Nobody can handle that stick better than Becky in that division.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> But isn't she supposed to talk the way she does on purpose?


Not in backstage segments in seems a lot of the time she seems really unnatural on the mic unlike in the ring where she will talk more natural.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> Rebeccaknox said:
> 
> 
> > Nxt tyler breeze was more over than most of roster look where that got him. Its the truth, main roster is way different crowd and politics than nxt. Trust me at first smark crowds will be crazy for her, casuals maybe but since shes honestly worse on mic than reigns and Charlotte she will fail. Besides getting over as a face on main roster is hard especially for divas
> ...


Like i said just wait


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Rebeccaknox said:
> 
> 
> > Bayley will get breezed in main roster. She cant cut promos and is not good looking.
> ...


Sasha triple h is protecting her at all cost heck the division is going down the drain only to crown her at summerslam for no particular reason. Promos are what seperate the good from the great like rock from rvd. Becky is the best female and looks in women division only thing holding her back was being in nxt 1.5 years less than the rest of 4hw


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

There's a girl who works in a shop near my house who looks just like Becky, but without awesome arms. I might have to start doing my shopping there and only there.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730569215539859457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730443759230554116
:lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> Nobody can handle that stick better than Becky in that division.


Paige says Hi aige


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mordecay said:


> Paige says Hi aige


Repeatedly shouting "This is my house!" does not equate to mic skills.

Charlotte is probably the best woman on the mic right now.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The main roster women who have done best on the mic include Becky, Lana, and Maryse (if we are allowed in include her classic stuff.) Sasha in NxT was top notch but she has not found herself yet on the main roster. (Hiding her does no favors either.) Alicia and Summer are quite capable, they just never get a chance to show it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Silent Alarm said:


> Repeatedly shouting "This is my house!" does not equate to mic skills.
> 
> Charlotte is probably the best woman on the mic right now.


Those aren't promos, those are battle cries. And probably the best promo since the call up of the NXT girls was when Paige buried the whole division the night after Night of Champions, it was supposed to be her heel turn but she was cheered as hell, but she doesn't have mic skills right?

Not saying that Becky is bad, the opposite in fact, but saying that no one can touch her on the mic is far from the truth.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Paige says Hi aige



Paige better than Becky on the mic? Not a chance. I wouldn't even put Paige in my top 5 on the mic when it comes to the women's division.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Silent Alarm said:


> Charlotte is probably the best woman on the mic right now.


Not while she has promos like the post-Mania Raw in recent memory, she's not.

Charlotte is rather inconsistent on the mic. Sometimes she's really bad, sometimes she's just okay, sometimes she's good.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky Lynch radio interview

http://3wv.com/tawne-hayes/a-chat-with-wwes-becky-lynch/


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mordecay said:


> Those aren't promos, those are battle cries. And probably the best promo since the call up of the NXT girls was when Paige buried the whole division the night after Night of Champions, it was supposed to be her heel turn but she was cheered as hell, but she doesn't have mic skills right?
> 
> Not saying that Becky is bad, the opposite in fact, but saying that no one can touch her on the mic is far from the truth.


Paige is great with right material like the aforementioned promo but she's not very versatile and struggles especially with face promo work, Many other of the women are great too Lana comes to mind when she's a mouthpiece for Rusev and Sasha was more then capable on NxT but it's somehow not transitioned on the main roster, Charlotte says the right things but her delivery is all over the place but if she sticks to her self entitled bitch persona she works but like Paige all these others need certain circumstances and personas to showcase decent mic skills.

Becky as it stands now is light years ahead of the entire division because of her versatility everything she says be quirky or serious has a clear concise and passionate delivery with any kind of promo she does.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree that Paige is up there when it comes to mic work. When she's in a program the WWE cares about Paige always delivers. I'm not putting one ahead of the other but Paige and Becky are currently the 2 best mic workers on the division. Granted, it doesn't help that Sasha hasn't been cutting full heel promos, because otherwise she'd be up there too.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> I agree that Paige is up there when it comes to mic work. When she's in a program the WWE cares about Paige always delivers. I'm not putting one ahead of the other but Paige and Becky are currently the 2 best mic workers on the division. Granted, it doesn't help that Sasha hasn't been cutting full heel promos, because otherwise she'd be up there too.


Yeah, I think part of Sasha's issue is she hasn't really been "The Boss" on the MR. I think if she was allowed to carry that character over in full, her mic work wouldn't have been as lackluster on the MR. At the same time though, that seems to convey a lack of ability to be versatile and adaptive where the mic and character works is concerned. But to be fair, that acting ability is probably one of the more difficult skillsets to really master in wrestling.


----------



## Toddograph (May 12, 2016)

I think she need to kiss dana brooke


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730569215539859457
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730443759230554116
> :lol












Please never change Becky.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Paige is great with right material like the aforementioned promo but she's not very versatile and struggles especially with face promo work, Many other of the women are great too Lana comes to mind when she's a mouthpiece for Rusev and Sasha was more then capable on NxT but it's somehow not transitioned on the main roster, Charlotte says the right things but her delivery is all over the place but if she sticks to her self entitled bitch persona she works but like Paige all these others need certain circumstances and personas to showcase decent mic skills.
> 
> Becky as it stands now is light years ahead of the entire division because of her versatility everything she says be quirky or serious has a clear concise and passionate delivery with any kind of promo she does.


I agree, Paige is much better heel/tweener than face and her delivery is better when she is the bad girl, but tbf you can't say Becky is better because we never saw her as a heel except for that short period as Sasha sidekick and she kinda sucked as heel, she is too likeable to be a credible heel


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I agree, Paige is much better heel/tweener than face and her delivery is better when she is the bad girl, but tbf you can't say Becky is better because we never saw her as a heel except for that short period as Sasha sidekick and she kinda sucked as heel, she is too likeable to be a credible heel


 Implies heels are better talkers but that aint necessarily true. Becky really shouldn't turn heel especially when she is one of few natural faces on the women's roster and there is a great story with her winning the title as a Babyface.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

On the subject of Paige, she's opened a Chinese restaurant just down the road from me.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Paige says Hi aige


I've never liked her mic work. She sounds so bored and uninterested like she's just spouting some lines she learned. Of course most people are made to learn scripts but she can't hide it. So dull and lacking in passion. Sometimes she's okay, usually when doing a heel promo, but they're probably never going to have her be a long term heel again because nobody will boo her.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Umbreon said:


>


 :whoo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Wish I met Bex when she was in her teens. Would have sucked her in early so that she was mine for life :banderas 


Now I'm here single and all of the girls around here can't hold a candle to her looks :vincecry


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> Wish I met Bex when she was in her teens. Would have sucked her in early so that she was mine for life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have u seen a picture of her young mom. No wonder becky is a irish goddess


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Rebeccaknox said:


> Have u seen a picture of her young mom. No wonder becky is a irish goddess


Yeah, she was a model when she was younger too. kada


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> Wish I met Bex when she was in her teens. Would have sucked her in early so that she was mine for life :banderas
> 
> 
> Now I'm here single and all of the girls around here can't hold a candle to her looks :vincecry


We're in the 21st century dude, don't lose hope. They may as well make human cloning a thing before we die.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> Rebeccaknox said:
> 
> 
> > Have u seen a picture of her young mom. No wonder becky is a irish goddess
> ...


Thats her


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> We're in the 21st century dude, don't lose hope. They may as well make human cloning a thing before we die.


I'll find a lookalike of her one day with the same personality and everything, it will be a glorious day.



Rebeccaknox said:


> Thats her


I see the resemblance :moyes1


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Rebeccaknox said:


> Thats her


Better pic, from earlier in this thread















^ me if I was childhood friends with Bex back in 1978


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Better pic, from earlier in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I know it's her mom and all but still, she looks EXACTLY like Becky.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> Wow, I know it's her mom and all but still, she looks EXACTLY like Becky.


Yeah, the resemblance is pretty undeniable. If she had straightened, dyed hair and more muscle, she'd basically be Bex.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

> Dana Brooke debuted on Raw this week, reforming her alliance with Emma, and they’ll be feuding with Lynch and a to be determined babyface, perhaps Banks or Paige. The decision has been made to keep Bayley in NXT longer because they don’t have another female babyface star who can take her place. The problem is that Bayley’s character as it is, appealing to little girls in the big sister role, has a shelf life, because she can only play it when he looks young, and the longer she’s in NXT, the more they’ll have less time with it and will have to evolve it, and who knows if they can evolve it into something that clicks as well. I haven’t even been confident they could bring it up now without finding a way to screw it up.


Big Dave Meltzer on Becky's feud I hope she just 1v2's them like Asuka cause why would Becky team up with Paige again after she recently turned on her.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Big Dave Meltzer on Becky's feud I hope she just 1v2's them like Asuka cause why would Becky team up with Paige again after she recently turned on her.


They're basically pretending like that never happened last I checked. Remember when they had Bex and Paige with Nattie all tagging together not long ago? Like that whole storyline never took place.

This is just another example of the disregard they have for Bex, IMO. Maybe there are people like Steph or HHH who like Bex--I'm sure they do--but there are clearly others who don't care, and are quite happy to only use her to prop up other talent. Nothing is ever designed for Bex.

No one expected Bex to get as over as she did in the Charlotte feud, and that was made plainly apparent at Rumble when Sasha was shoehorned into their story, leaving Becky discarded and forgotten at ringside, along with her unresolved feud with Charlotte. 

She was used to setup Charlotte vs Sasha at Mania, and then used again at Mania to take the fall and make everyone else look strong, even though to anyone watching that match she was clearly the stronger talent overall.

Now she's in a feud with Emma. Again, this isn't for Bex--this isn't to build Bex. This is to build Emma and Team END because Team BAD is on the injured list and WWE higher-ups are high on Emma, it seems.

Some will say this is all part of some kind of slow-burn underdog build, but there is no evidence of that as far as I can tell--that's seeing what you want to see, rather than what is. Bex is being used for the sake of others, not being developed and built for some end-game. Any development that does incidentally occur seems to be entirely an organic result of her own talent and ability, not part of some grand WWE booking design.

I hope they prove me wrong. But I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Sincere said:


> ^ me if I was childhood friends with Bex back in 1978


9 years before she was born? :grin2:


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spike said:


> 9 years before she was born? :grin2:


Stop trying to ruin my Becky's mom fantasy. :cry


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> They're basically pretending like that never happened last I checked. Remember when they had Bex and Paige with Nattie all tagging together not long ago? Like that whole storyline never took place.
> 
> This is just another example of the disregard they have for Bex, IMO. Maybe there are people like Steph or HHH who like Bex--I'm sure they do--but there are clearly others who don't care, and are quite happy to only use her to prop up other talent. Nothing is ever designed for Bex.
> 
> ...


 UK raws are filler for the most part especially for the women. Babyfaces put together for the sake of being babyfaces for a filler match is pretty normal.

Meltzer usually is wrong when it comes to the women so the thing rumour about Emma is likely just short-term or complete BS.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Umbreon said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I know it's her mom and all but still, she looks EXACTLY like Becky.
> ...


How can two generations in one family be perfect and Becky is easily the most beautiful wwe talent second eva marie


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Sincere said:


> Stop trying to ruin my Becky's mom fantasy. :cry


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sincere said:


> They're basically pretending like that never happened last I checked. Remember when they had Bex and Paige with Nattie all tagging together not long ago? Like that whole storyline never took place.
> 
> This is just another example of the disregard they have for Bex, IMO. Maybe there are people like Steph or HHH who like Bex--I'm sure they do--but there are clearly others who don't care, and are quite happy to only use her to prop up other talent. Nothing is ever designed for Bex.
> 
> ...


It's worse than that. It isn't even to build up Emma or Dana. That would be fine because Emma is a very talented woman and Dana has potential to be. This is just to put a spotlight on Sasha because they're too lazy to find something else for her to do in the lead up to Summerslam. This will bite them in the ass big time when Sasha (if she stays face as champ) has zero credible challengers after Charlotte. Zero. She'll already have run through every heel they have many times over. Did B.A.D even get a single win during that feud aside from the victory Tamina had over Becky? (and of course it was Becky). 

They should be taking this time to build up other stars so that we're not stuck with a division dominated entirely by the NXT four for the next five years. That's a great way to cause fans to turn on them and have an extremely boring title picture.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Can we just take a moment to appreciate how often Becky brings new moves and tries to keep things fresh in her matches? Even in a few-minute squash match like tonight, she's still taking the time to show different things.

She seems to consistently add new moves to her arsenal, and/or change-ups to her sequences. She's changed up her come-back sequence alone at least a handful of times already. It went from just a few clotheslines, to clotheslines + a flying kick, then she added her little somersault crowd-pleaser at the end, and now she's doing a corner sidekick combo (or as Mauro has dubbed it, "the come-at-me-bro boot") with it.

That flying elbow sequence tonight? I don't recall her having used that on the MR before.

I really appreciate seeing these little evolutions and developments from her.

Anyone who has watched her for a while knows she has a lot of moves in her arsenal that have never seen the light of day in the MR, too. There's a lot of stuff, including multiple submissions, that she used to pull out in NXT that she still hasn't shown yet on the MR.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Can we just take a moment to appreciate how often Becky brings new moves and tries to keep things fresh in her matches? Even in a few-minute squash match like tonight, she's still taking the time to show different things.
> 
> She seems to consistently add new moves to her arsenal, and/or change-ups to her sequences. She's changed up her come-back sequence alone at least a handful of times already. It went from just a few clotheslines, to clotheslines + a flying kick, then she added her little somersault crowd-pleaser at the end, and now she's doing a corner sidekick combo (or as Mauro has dubbed it, "the come-at-me-bro boot") with it.
> 
> ...


Theres a reason she was known as a technical wizard back in the day infinite moves. Also female ric flair because she had a charisma that cant be taught. She has main event potential. Too bad they make her lose to everyone


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Becky vs. Asuka has been confirmed for the July 1st live event in Japan

Damn it, the two best female workers in the company and it's not even a televised match:HHH


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Is that just a regular live show or a network special?
if its just a regular then this sux, i would a sacrifice a goat to see Bex vs. Asuka.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Is that just a regular live show or a network special?
> if its just a regular then this sux, i would a sacrifice a goat to see Bex vs. Asuka.


All signs point to a regular live show. Natalya vs. Asuka is also planned for the next day's event which is another great match up. Japanese fans are very lucky indeed.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> Becky vs. Asuka has been confirmed for the July 1st live event in Japan
> 
> Damn it, the two best female workers in the company and it's not even a televised match:HHH


:enzo
:chan

FFS someone record this and put in on youtube.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sincere said:


> :enzo
> :chan
> 
> FFS someone record this and put in on youtube.


It'll be some grainy footage from the farthest away row just to make it worse


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Dibil13 said:


> Becky vs. Asuka has been confirmed for the July 1st live event in Japan
> 
> Damn it, the two best female workers in the company and it's not even a televised match:HHH



I AM MARKING THE FUCK OUT.
BUILD BECKY UP, HOLY FUCK THIS IS GOING TO BE AMAZING.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Not going to happen i know, but i wish Becky could pull a Joe and win the NXT women's championship.
Would be nice of them to fucking reward her for once for all the good work she did back there.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Not going to happen i know, but i wish Becky could pull a Joe and win the NXT women's championship.
> Would be nice of them to fucking reward her for once for all the good work she did back there.


NXT Takeover Japan. Book it! :mark:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Becky winning the title in Japan and having a long NXT feud with Asuka would be heavenly :mark:


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730822087825326081
That small bit from Axxess, anyone know where the video is from? any link?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Becky needs to go to LU this shit is getting ridiculous now 

I know they are remaking all the NXT Woman Storylines, which is completely pointless but it's like WWE hate her for being more over than the women they prefer.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

More over? You mean more over than Sasha? I've yet to hear a "We Want Becky" chant during a women's match.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Not going to pretend Becky is more over than Sasha but off top of my head there were we want Becky chants at Battleground during the triple threat match with Sasha Char and Brie

I also recall Becky chants during the post Wrestlemania segment on RAW.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> More over? You mean more over than Sasha? I've yet to hear a "We Want Becky" chant during a women's match.


 It's happened twice and in all honesty We want Sasha comes off more like a troll chant than actually wanting Sasha. Granted there are one's who do it that actually want to see Sasha.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

And Battleground was....... last year. As for the post WM segment, even Bayley got a chant and she isn't even on the main roster.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> And Battleground was....... last year. As for the post WM segment, *even Bayley got a chant* and she isn't even on the main roster.


And what does it tell you about WWE product?
Like Ace said, at this point its more of a troll chant if anything.
Bayley is in NXT so they chant for her, Sasha herself only started getting those chants after Brooklyn, Becky got those chants at Battleground which was shortly after Takeover: Unstoppable.

Its a protest chant in favor of NXT over MR.

People that chant we want Sasha want the old school Sasha, the NXT sasha, not MR Sasha.
My theory is that this is the reason why they are holding her off TV, they want to showcase her as little as possible so that her shine from NXT wont wear off.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> More over? You mean more over than Sasha? I've yet to hear a "We Want Becky" chant during a women's match.


Jesus the "We want Sasha" chants are the fucking worse half the time she is already there and a lot of the time when she does appear they go silent for her which makes 0 sense.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> More over? You mean more over than Sasha? I've yet to hear a "We Want Becky" chant during a women's match.





TheGeneticFreak said:


> Jesus the "We want Sasha" chants are the fucking worse half the time she is already there and a lot of the time when she does appear they go silent for her which makes 0 sense.


SO much this. When was the last time we even had a We Want Sasha chant BTW? I honestly can't recall. Hasn't happened for awhile now and when they were doing it when they finally did get Sasha... SILENCE and/or BORING chants. It's like the others have said its literally a Troll chant.

Sasha Banks isn't nearly as over as her fans think she is. She was huge after Brooklyn sure but her popularity since has nosedived dramatically. Her main roster run has been awful so far, shes been awful on the mic, boring on commentary if she had half the charisma people believe her to have she'd be entertaining on both and has botched more than most of the other women. She does well in a small environment like NXT but on the main roster shes been extremely under-whelming.

The fact she's gonna swoop in and beat Charlotte just because WWE are so unoriginal and are just remaking all the NXT storylines is a joke. Becky's doing all the work right now what the actual fuck is Sasha doing?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730822087825326081
> That small bit from Axxess, anyone know where the video is from? any link?


No one?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

With a few more minutes and a big move before the pin, this could have actually been a pretty good match. It was rather entertaining up until the weird, no-finish end that came far too quickly.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Sincere said:


>





> The Irish Lass *Kisser* comes looking for retribution, as she faces the "predator" in her WWE debut.


They fucked up the description :lol

They should of had Dana use her finisher at least after the eye poke it just makes people look stupid getting rolled up like that most of the time.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> More over? You mean more over than Sasha? I've yet to hear a "We Want Becky" chant during a women's match.


Those chants are started by a small handful of disrespectful, obnoxious twits. They're no different than people who hijack segments with CM Punk chants. Sasha's larger fanbase means there are more assholes in said fanbase. As others have said, they're often silent when Sasha is actually there. It's a troll chant, not a real show of support.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky v Asuka :banderas

Technical masterclass of a match. The people who get to see that will be very lucky.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Becky v Asuka :banderas
> 
> Technical masterclass of a match. The people who get to see that will be very lucky.


Shame the match (more than likely) won't be televised.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky


----------



## OhyoudidntNWO (Nov 19, 2015)

She kicks ass!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Gotta admit, I love those more revealing pics that she occasionally posts. :trips5


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

OhyoudidntNWO said:


> She kicks ass!


*Lass


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

CJ said:


> :becky


:done:done:done


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

#DemAbs


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I love this photo shoot so much.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

CJ said:


> :becky


Is it me or does it look like the abs are starting to appear again:delrio


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> Is it me or does it look like the abs are starting to appear again:delrio


I don't think they ever left, she's just been wearing attire that has covered them up on the MR.

From what I can see, Becky is one of the most physically fit women on the roster.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Goddammit Becky


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I don't think they ever left, she's just been wearing attire that has covered them up on the MR.
> 
> From what I can see, Becky is one of the most physically fit women on the roster.


She was getting a bit of a softer physique at the start of the year but it didn't affect her ring work much. Definitely a fit woman


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

They have been using Becky to attempt to get other heels over. The problem is they don't give Becky enough singles wins to give it any merit so Becky will likely remain over with the crowd and the heels likely won't get over. It's the same thing with one of Jericho's previous Babyface runs in the company where he'd put over so many heels to the point the rub wouldn't mean anything. Rotating different faces to help get heels over is key here.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Don't know about you guys but I'm absolutely sick of going on the Becky tag on tumblr for new pics and finding some dirty motherfucker posting some lengthy sex fanfic about her. Weird. Very weird.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> Don't know about you guys but I'm absolutely sick of going on the Becky tag on tumblr for new pics and finding some dirty motherfucker posting some lengthy sex fanfic about her. Weird. Very weird.


I just walk away laughing after seeing every one of them.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> Don't know about you guys but I'm absolutely sick of going on the Becky tag on tumblr for new pics and finding some dirty motherfucker posting some lengthy sex fanfic about her. Weird. Very weird.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> Don't know about you guys but I'm absolutely sick of going on the Becky tag on tumblr for new pics and finding some dirty motherfucker posting some lengthy sex fanfic about her. Weird. Very weird.


I've seen some Sasha & Becky sex fanfics today and I'm just left feeling many different things.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> Don't know about you guys but I'm absolutely sick of going on the Becky tag on tumblr for new pics and finding some dirty motherfucker posting some lengthy sex fanfic about her. Weird. Very weird.


As a rule, I avoid tumblr in general. If there is a Mos Eisley of the internet--a hive of scum and villainy--it's almost certainly tumblr.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

The bottom pic needs to made into an emoji :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Love how her shoulders come through in this pic :trips5 :kobe4 kada


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> Love how her shoulders come through in this pic :trips5 :kobe4 kada


Nicest delts in the business :zayn


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> Nicest delts in the business :zayn



best arms, best thighs, best abs, prettiest face, best hair, best accent, best personality.... The list goes on and on :becky


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> Dibil13 said:
> 
> 
> > Nicest delts in the business
> ...


Becky lynch brought thighs to be more attractive than t&a only special thighs can outshine that.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Rebeccaknox said:


> Becky lynch brought thighs to be more attractive than t&a only special thighs can outshine that.



If anyone has got a good thigh shot to add into the thread you're more than welcome :creepytrips


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> They have been using Becky to attempt to get other heels over. The problem is they don't give Becky enough singles wins to give it any merit so* Becky will likely remain over with the crowd* and the heels likely won't get over. It's the same thing with one of Jericho's previous Babyface runs in the company where he'd put over so many heels to the point the rub wouldn't mean anything. Rotating different faces to help get heels over is key here.


Exactly why all will be well :drose


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Also if Becky's on this Japan tour holy shit I hope Bex goes and meets some Japanese wrestlers.

I will fucking die of happiness if Becky gets a pic with YAMATO, Doi, or anybody in Dragon Gate :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Hurin said:


> Exactly why all will be well :drose


 As long as all these losses isn't leads to a heel turn. Becky is one of the few natural Babyfaces in that division and has a legit great story here. Turning her heel would be really stupid.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> If anyone has got a good thigh shot to add into the thread you're more than welcome :creepytrips


:cena5


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Not something I ever wanted to see










atleast until the ending










Edit: oh and could I forget:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That easily has to be most talented trio of women they have against the least talented trio they have lol


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

@Umbreon


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Is Becky's current character anything like she was before her heel turn in NXT because they may be rehashing some horsewomen era NXT storylines on the main roster?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

UpUpDwnDwn has hit 500k subscribers. The episode with Bex goes up tomorrow :mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731909744781332481
Becky's episode is nearly here :trips5


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731909744781332481
> Becky's episode is nearly here :trips5


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The hell it was 499k just 2 hours ago, now its 502k.

Hope its as good as Xavier teased.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> best arms, best thighs, best abs, prettiest face, best hair, best accent, best personality.... The list goes on and on :becky


Best ring skills, best acting skills, (arguably) best mic skills...

Bex nails everything there is to nail.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> The hell it was 499k just 2 hours ago, now its 502k.
> 
> Hope its as good as Xavier teased.


He done a video with some popular youtuber that's properly the reason.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> He done a video with some popular youtuber that's properly the reason.


Nah, it's Becky's drawing power


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Didn't waste any time using that smily.

:like


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Why the hype with Becky and UUDD? Is she a big gamer?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Silent Alarm said:


> Why the hype with Becky and UUDD? Is she a big gamer?


No, she's terrible :lol
But last time she was on she was funny.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Silent Alarm said:


> Why the hype with Becky and UUDD? Is she a big gamer?





Reotor said:


> No, she's terrible :lol
> But last time she was on she was funny.


Yeah, watching her play Wind Jammers was pretty painful, but it was entertaining which is the main thing. God damn shame she's not much into games.

I wonder what they'll play on her video... It's normally something related to the person in question so i wonder what she picked.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I wanna see her play FIFA. I bet she can handle that ball very well :creepytrips


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Yeah, watching her play Wind Jammers was pretty painful, but it was entertaining which is the main thing. God damn shame she's not much into games.
> 
> I wonder what they'll play on her video... It's normally something related to the person in question so i wonder what she picked.


Well to be frank, they are ALL terrible which is to be expected, most of them don't have time for that stuff. Watching Sasha vs Bayley playing MK X was...embarrassing to put it gently.
Pretty sure Becky prefers to spend her time in the gym or traveling than playing video games.

I did read an old interview of hers where she said she liked playing street fighter in the arcades, so maybe that.
Or maybe a game with words like wheel of fortune, since she likes playing with words/puns.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Well to be frank, they are ALL terrible which is to be expected, most of them don't have time for that stuff. Watching Sasha vs Bayley playing MK X was...embarrassing to put it gently.
> Pretty sure Becky prefers to spend her time in the gym or traveling than playing video games.
> 
> I did read an old interview of hers where she said she liked playing street fighter in the arcades, so maybe that.
> Or maybe a game with words like wheel of fortune, since she likes playing with words/puns.


I remember that Sasha/Bayley video... As fun as it was, the gameplay was just a giant cluster of button mashing :lol

Whatever she ends up playing, i'm sure she'll make it great :becky


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Am i the only one that subscribed for becky? She may suck at playing games but she was the funniest guest ive seen. GERMAN becky!!


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The horrible German accent needs to return


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I subscribed long before, back when the channel only had like 50k subs.

I wonder what her nickname will be
:xabi3

So far my favorite nickname is Pogo, which is very strange btw because her punishment was to be made into a clown.
pogo the Clown was a very real thing, but *NOT* in a good way


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Having to wait 'til tomorow sucks!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The first appearance :becky






Becky starts playing around 35:00 in.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Well to be frank, they are ALL terrible which is to be expected, most of them don't have time for that stuff. Watching Sasha vs Bayley playing MK X was...embarrassing to put it gently.
> Pretty sure Becky prefers to spend her time in the gym or traveling than playing video games.


Yeah they all seem kinda bad at video games because they obviously don't have the time we do. Only a few like Cody seem to rise above that, even Xavier is exasperating at times.

Of course, if Becky would dump that MMA manlet and take me we could cuddle while I teach her how to get good at Dark Souls and other stuff 



> I did read an old interview of hers where she said she liked playing street fighter in the arcades, so maybe that.
> Or maybe a game with words like wheel of fortune, since she likes playing with words/puns.


I know she's got a PS4 (saw the controller in a couple pictures) so maybe she plays SFV.

They should bring Kenny Omega back to body her in Street Fighter. Wouldn't be very nice but I bet she'd make it hilarious


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Hurin said:


> Reotor said:
> 
> 
> > Well to be frank, they are ALL terrible which is to be expected, most of them don't have time for that stuff. Watching Sasha vs Bayley playing MK X was...embarrassing to put it gently.
> ...


Wheres the pic with ps4 control


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Hurin said:


> Of course, if Becky would dump that MMA manlet and take me we could cuddle while I teach her how to get good at Dark Souls and other stuff


I don't want to sound like someone from the Paige thread but her boyfriend is just.. well... he's smaller than her!! I know he's a pretty legit MMA fighter but he still looks like a proper gimp :justsayin


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Umbreon said:


> *I don't want to sound like someone from the Paige thread* but her boyfriend is just.. well... he's smaller than her!! I know he's a pretty legit MMA fighter but he still looks like a proper gimp :justsayin


That whole part was kind of a joke really. I might spend a good deal of time posting and admiring pics of her here, but man there's a fucking limit


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

hmm Becky Wyatt? I'll take anything to get her out of the NXT Reboot on the Main Roster at this point to tbh :draper2


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Sister Abeckail.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Someone pointed out in the Raw thread the possibility of Eva Marie helping Becky due to them having similar hair colors. And Eva is actually backstage tonight...

I can totally see WWE doing that. 

:Rollins2


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

AZTECA said:


> Someone pointed out in the Raw thread the possibility of Eva Marie helping Becky due to them having similar hair colors. And Eva is actually backstage tonight...
> 
> I can totally see WWE doing that.
> 
> :Rollins2


Not to mention when Eva returned to help Team Total divas they thought she would get a babyface pop. :deanfpalm


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Dude don't even joke about this.

Its bad enough she has to get a partner to begin with. :whereismj


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

AZTECA said:


> Someone pointed out in the Raw thread the possibility of Eva Marie helping Becky due to them having similar hair colors. And Eva is actually backstage tonight...
> 
> I can totally see WWE doing that.
> 
> :Rollins2


:tenay

I swear to god, if Becky has to carry that talentless trash all over the place...


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll save the meltdown for later, but if this turns out to be true I surely won't have nice things to say. 

I regret having read that post... Damn it fits right in with Vince's way of thinking... :vincecry


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh this is just great.

http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2016/5/16/11685420/emma-suffers-back-injury-at-wwe-live-event

:trips7


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

AZTECA said:


> Someone pointed out in the Raw thread the possibility of Eva Marie helping Becky due to them having similar hair colors. And Eva is actually backstage tonight...
> 
> I can totally see WWE doing that.
> 
> :Rollins2


:no

Pls god no. Don't do this to us. We suffer enough as it is. Don't make us endure this, too. This is too much. It can't be. I refuse to believe it's true.

I mean, I don't want it to be Sasha either, but I sure as shit don't want it to be Eva.

And now Emma is injured... Maybe they'll put Dana with Eva? Oh god... is that even worse?

Fuck. We're screwed. Any which way you spin it... we lose. :cry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Reotor said:


> Oh this is just great.
> 
> http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2016/5/16/11685420/emma-suffers-back-injury-at-wwe-live-event
> 
> :trips7


Damn


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

They shouldnt team becky with anyone. Shes the most talented female performer they have but they already make her look really weak. She has to win this feud alone. Damit emma is injured now


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Emma too? Vince should get a fucking clue and lighten the schedule once and for all. This bothers me more than any of the things that are going on storyline wise because it actually fucks up with the wrestlers health.

What will be the plan going forward now? Maybe Becky goes over Dana at Extreme Rules and the whole tag partner thing is scrapped?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732287302261743616


AZTECA said:


> Emma too? Vince should get a fucking clue and lighten the schedule once and for all. This bothers me more than any of the things that are going on storyline wise because it actually fucks up with the wrestlers health.
> 
> What will be the plan going forward now? Maybe Becky goes over Dana at Extreme Rules and the whole tag partner thing is scrapped?


Probably means Goldust and R truth are getting 2 extra minutes on RAW.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732287302261743616


So they're just gonna have Becky tread water until Emma comes back :sadpanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Peyton & Billie Kay officially in the Lynch Mob :becky


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Poor Becky shes just burdened by bad luck and awful booking right now. If that Eva thing is true god help us, its bad enough we have to watch her job to literally everyone but if loosing won't damage her popularity Eva certainly will :cuss: . On another note I hope Emma is OK.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

AZTECA said:


> Someone pointed out in the Raw thread the possibility of Eva Marie helping Becky due to them having similar hair colors. And Eva is actually backstage tonight...
> 
> I can totally see WWE doing that.
> 
> :Rollins2


Ya'll didn't want her tagging with Sasha so you guys got your wish. :jericho3


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Envy said:


> Ya'll didn't want her tagging with Sasha so you guys got your wish. :jericho3


I'll take Sasha over Eva 10 times out of 10.

My issue with Sasha coming in to help Becky (again) is that she would probably be the one getting the W for the team while Becky looks weak (again).


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Eva Marie man..... Why doesn't that surprise me
:Out :Out :Out :Out :Out :Out :Out :Out :Out :Out :Out :Out :Out:Out


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

It's Here :mark:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Becky getting excited over the ball busting xray move though :lmao


For such an avid gamer Woods sucks at video games :lol


----------



## Airrazor (Apr 2, 2016)

I think that Vince & Dunn are jealous of Becky. Also believed they want her to fail in case this revolution goes south.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> It's Here :mark:


Becky's a weird girl


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Becky's a weird girl


Isn't it great


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

GOAT Thread in the WOW section.. 230 pages and going strong.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't mind Eva...
How I'd book it tonight...Eva injured Emma and takes her out ( since she's injured), Becky tries to stop Eva and they brawl.

edit : oh well, my new prediction...EnD... after tonight gona stand for Eva and Dana.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

At least Becky still gets very good reactions when she's working. They probably had planned on that being a dirty finish before Emma hurt her back. Let's hope Bex gets the win back.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Cole"Becky Lynch is not a stepping stone"

5 seconds later gets used as a stepping stone thanks Cole.

She can't even win against Dana when she is without Emma.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Clean fucking loss to Dana fucking Brooke, are you fucking kidding me?

@ WWE booking


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I think it's safe to say wwe sees Becky as nothing more than enhancement talent.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Losing clean to Dana? wow ok.

If I had any doubt they see Becky as nothing but a jobber, its gone now. Sad


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

That finish to that Becky Dana match seemed like a cheap copout to end the feud. Scrapping it completely would have been wiser. Dana pinning Becky clean was just plain stupid. 

Dana is still pretty green and it's evident


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

glad I'm not the only one irritated by yet another Becky loss.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Just found this pic and thought it was appropriate.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Hurin said:


> At least Becky still gets very good reactions when she's working. They probably had planned on that being a dirty finish before Emma hurt her back. Let's hope Bex gets the win back.


Until Dana gets better I'd be happy to never see them face on tv ever again.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Losing clean to Dana? wow ok.
> 
> If I had any doubt they see Becky as nothing but a jobber, its gone now. Sad


Clean probably because Emma can't work. Stupid but not indicative of anything to me. Dana's going to win her Raw debut match I mean that's a given. See where it goes I guess.

If you want to talk long term, Becky's still far better off than Dana who is probably going to crash and burn without her dynamic with Emma. Becky's shown she can stay over in spite of these losses. They've got their plans for now and Becky's going to have to keep trucking til she gets her turn. 

People far more in tune with the business than us think Becks will have her day. You'll see.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

What WWE doesn't understand is if you just have Becky lose all the time the rub don't mean anything. It's the Jericho effect.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Hurin said:


> Clean probably because Emma can't work. Stupid but not indicative of anything to me. Dana's going to win her Raw debut match I mean that's a given. See where it goes I guess.
> 
> If you want to talk long term, Becky's still far better off than Dana who is probably going to crash and burn without her dynamic with Emma. Becky's shown she can stay over in spite of these losses. They've got their plans for now and Becky's going to have to keep trucking til she gets her turn.
> 
> People far more in tune with the business than us think Becks will have her day. You'll see.


I really like your optimism it makes me feel better


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Astro Zombie said:


> I really like your optimism it makes me feel better


Sometimes you've got to play the long game. And I'll admit it sucks and sometimes feels deluded. I earnestly believe this one though.

I waited three years for my avatar to turn face again and become the top babyface he was born to be, and two weeks ago I saw my patience rewarded. Becky chasing that dream has yet to shake my faith the way YAMATO's did.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

well.. At least no sight of this SashaXfox whatever his name, saying how much Becky is a jobber...

The reaction she keeps getting is my only hope left. Once she's off TV and people stop caring, that'll be the end.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

etrbaby said:


> Once she's off TV and people stop caring, that'll be the end.


At this rate, that seems to be WWE's goal.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

My theory for wwe making becky lose: she came on tv when the other 4hw were established characters and caught up to them to join that group. She came to the main roster and outclassed the other three in mic and ring and got over as a babyface when Charlotte and sasha cant so make her lose until fans stop caring about her, keep sasha off tv so people will want her and Charlotte break records to satisfy flair. Im actually surprised becky is still over with this crappy booking


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I think they may be establishing Becky as an ultimate underdog.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's terrible what they are doing to their best female performer. she still looks great, at least.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

She will bounce back. :becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I fear Becky will look like this. :betty before she gets a real push. :becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

At this point i'm entirely convinced WWE want to squash what little overness Becky has. Not even Hurin's legendary optimism can cheer me up.
This is no way to treat one of your top female talents who just had a 4 star match in Wrestlemania.



Leon Knuckles said:


> She will bounce back. :becky


*Then we'll just have to bury her deeper goddamnit! *:vince2


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> At this point i'm entirely convinced WWE want to squash what little overness Becky has. Not even Hurin's legendary optimism can cheer me up.
> This is no way to treat one of your top female talents who just had a 4 star match in Wrestlemania.
> 
> 
> ...


 You just don't get it do you? Think: Bayley. Becky is establishing herself as this ultimate underdog and establishing future heel challengers as well. Who would she face when she becomes champion right now? It's a necessary step but it must be done or she will have a bad reign.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> At this point i'm entirely convinced WWE want to squash what little overness Becky has. Not even Hurin's legendary optimism can cheer me up.
> This is no way to treat one of your top female talents who just had a 4 star match in Wrestlemania.
> 
> 
> ...


This is me right now, too.

Not only does she continue to perpetually lose, but she is now losing clean. 

Not only is she now losing clean, she is now losing clean to lesser talent who will, in all likelihood, never be in the top echelons of the division, anyway.

And if that wasn't quite enough, she's losing clean to lesser talent in unremarkable fashion. These matches she's being made to job out for are no more than a handful of minutes at most. It would at least be forgivable if they were memorable matches--the kind where they are so good it's not even as much a matter of who wins or loses in the end, because the match was so good it made both talents looks fantastic. But that can't happen when they're only given a mere handful of minutes, at most.

It's not just losses--it's everything on top of the losses. It's the minuscule amounts of match time. It's the promos that don't get aired on TV. It's the uninspired, inconsiderate match construction that really achieves very little at best for either of the women. It's the aura of disregard that may as well flash the word "Filler" and "Beckyloseslol" in big, neon letters. It's the snub and salt on the wound at Mania. It's the unresolved feud with Charlotte. And the pile just keeps getting higher and higher.

This is basically _Summer Rae_ territory at this point. Not even Ambrose or Zayn--the quintessential underdogs in the men's division--get booked this poorly. 

I'm not even entirely convinced this would be any different if Emma wasn't injured. That's how little faith I have in WWE where Becky is concerned at this moment.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Not bothering to watch Raw (not like I've got the time anyway) but checked out her match quickly on YouTube and ffs, just why? I don't mind Dana personally but she just does nothing crisp in the ring so it just makes Bex look like crap when she loses. :MAD


"Are you not entertained" :vince2


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> You just don't get it do you? Think: Bayley. Becky is establishing herself as this ultimate underdog and establishing future heel challengers as well. Who would she face when she becomes champion right now? It's a necessary step but it must be done or she will have a bad reign.


Oh i get it I just dont subscribe to that theory.
I just dont see any reason to believe Becky will get the Bayley treatment.

This cant be said enough: *This is not NXT*, this is main roster.
In NXT the entire booking philosophy revolves around getting people over (as much as possible).
In main roster the entire thing is about making the roster look super weak so that the chosen ones will look strong in comparison.

Thats why back before Fastlane you had Becky and Sasha compete in a mirror matches against team BAD.
Becky jobbed to Tamina clean (her 1st RAW victory in over 3 years iirc) while Sasha won clean against Naomi after dealing with Tamina first.
WWE massage is clear:
This girl (pointing at Sasha) is the chosen, this is who you should cheer for.
This girl (pointing at Becky) is just a jobber, forget about her.

Hell, maybe my memory is a bit foggy but i dont ever recall Bayley having it this bad, i dont recall her having a 4 months losing streak. Feel free to correct me.

In the last 12 years or so, WWE gave me 0 reasons to believe their booking is ever going anywhere. there will be no payoff.
At this point i wont be suprised if and when Becky gets to be champion, she'll just lose it the next day like Ryder or Kalisto.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Oh i get it I just dont subscribe to that theory.
> I just dont see any reason to believe Becky will get the Bayley treatment.
> 
> This cant be said enough: *This is not NXT*, this is main roster.
> ...


You're not paying attention 

When it comes to the main roster fans are more cynical beyond logic.

Main roster is in some ways emulating NXT so your point is moot.

Becky's ultra friendly nature and desire to help Someone in need cost her the match.

We want wins and losses to matter but in reality they don't on the main roster. Bayley's win loss record would be much worse without carpenters.

Long journies paid off should have mid long reigns and also be well booked.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a fed that cannot even build coherent stories from week to week. 

The idea that everything is some intricate plan to make Becky's future title reigns better seems like pie in the sky optimism.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I said ITT after the Royal Rumble I could easily see her ending up as the new Natalya. (I know Nattie is in the title picture right now but she's obviously not winning it).

Becky's best bet to get decent booking is to start banging Reigns or Rollins or someone with a bit of stroke.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> You just don't get it do you? Think: Bayley. Becky is establishing herself as this ultimate underdog and establishing future heel challengers as well. Who would she face when she becomes champion right now? It's a necessary step but it must be done or she will have a bad reign.



Bayley has a 70% win record while Becky can't even win against Dana Brooke being 0-2 against and hasn't even won a singles match since Febuary even Summer Rae does better than that.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

...


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Bayley has a 70% win record while Becky can't even win against Dana Brooke being 0-2 against and hasn't even won a singles match since Febuary even Summer Rae does better than that.


 With Bayley if it wasn't for tag matches and squash matches, her record against non jobbers was pretty bad in the early/ mid point of the journey to brooklyn.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

On the other hand...


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Oh i get it I just dont subscribe to that theory.
> I just dont see any reason to believe Becky will get the Bayley treatment.
> 
> This cant be said enough: *This is not NXT*, this is main roster.
> ...


You think they'd try and make everyone draws so that ticket sales and buy rates wouldn't drop so drastically if a couple of names weren't on the show due to injury. Purposely making someone look bad when there's such potential with that person is just stupid.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

My range of emotions in that match

Becky's music hits :swanson

Becky mocks Dana :aryalol

Becky jobs clean :nowords:bean:bunk


I give credit to you guys being optimistic but this was a clean loss to Dana "green as grass" Brooke a women is far from "needing to put over" at this time in her career a dirty loss I can accept but when it's clean as a whistle and we've got start wondering what the hell they are doing booking Becky like this, I want to believe it's slow build for a big pay off but I just can't see it now not one singles wins since Feb is kinda getting ridiculous, out of the current roster she's worked the most matches since Mania and in that time they couldn't book her 1 fucking win? Give me a break and all while this is going on little miss never loses is kicking her feet up in the back waiting to be sent out for a championship program and win when Miss Nepotism is done with her jobbers. I used like Sasha but the way she's been protected and used at the moment has really soured me on her and when she wins the title part of me wants her to flop hard and the general audience to shit all over her booking.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Asuka mocked Dana much better IMO.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Getting tired of this now. They're ruining one of the best all round performers they have on the whole roster. Let's not beat around the bush either. Becky is better than Dana. Dana has some good heel mannerisms but combine ring work, charisma, acting, mic skills... Becky is just better. She seems below even being an enhancement talent at this point because she just doesn't even win anymore. The whole underdog booking strategy is a hope to cling on to but the probability of that actually being their intention is very, very small.

Guess we just have to sit here and watch while Sasha beats Charlotte in a feud which i can almost guarantee won't be as good as Charlotte/Becky was. I'm sick of this at this point.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Becky is so charismatic. That's all the positivity I can manage after last night. 

Sasha and Becky should've feuded post Mania to determine the #1 contender. I can't believe what's become of Becky and Sasha since WM 32. It's a waste of talent.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Getting tired of this now. They're ruining one of the best all round performers they have on the whole roster. Let's not beat around the bush either. Becky is better than Dana. Dana has some good heel mannerisms but combine ring work, charisma, acting, mic skills... Becky is just better. She seems below even being an enhancement talent at this point because she just doesn't even win anymore. The whole underdog booking strategy is a hope to cling on to but the probability of that actually being their intention is very, very small.
> 
> Guess we just have to sit here and watch while Sasha beats Charlotte in a feud which i can almost guarantee won't be as good as Charlotte/Becky was. I'm sick of this at this point.


Im with you on this. Its a joke what they are doing to easily their most marketable diva talent and look wise and the only female i remember staying over as a babyface on the main roster. I think she has the worst win loss record of the year and thats embarrassing now.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

On a positive note, her UpUpDownDown videos were hilarious. 'Jalapeno business' Good grief. :lmao


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> It's Here :mark:


With the exception of Seth "I feel it in my heart" Rollins this is by far the funniest save point to date :lol 

especially part 2 at 4:30....just omg.
hh:tysonlol:maury


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky losing clean to Dana fucking Brooke :MAD This company doesn't have a fucking clue :no:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I'm still not even sure when this magical pay-off that people talk about is even supposed to happen.

By the time WWE is done handing out the first round of title reigns to Charlotte, Sasha, and probably Bayley... Not to mention the very real possibility of Nikki/Brie returning, Eva, or another round for Paige, and assuming they don't proceed with another round for the hell of it after the first is complete, Becky is likely to be in, or at least very quickly approaching her mid-30s.

Who knows how many more fitness models with bolt-ons, or celebrity pedigree women they bring up and groom through NXT in the meantime.

What exactly is supposed to happen here? Are Vince and co. going to sit down and finally start looking at a mid-30s Becky and be like, "Alright guys, our years of careful planning this intricately, and delicately woven 'underdog' story (because our writers are so obviously thoughtful and intelligent) are finally ready to bear fruit! Lets give this lady with the weird accent, no bolt-ons, no HOF lineage, and those weird goggles that Mania moment we've all been building toward this whole time! And a prestigious title reign! Then everyone will see she was our true chosen one all along!" 

:vince5

"And they thought there was no long game to all that flagrant, inexplicable jobbing we had her doing for all these months. Ha! This moment wouldn't be possible without all of those meaningless losses!"

:vince3

"This will be as moving, and emotional as that time when we put Reigns over HHH at Mania... The crowd loved that so much. It had us all in tears... tears of pure joy. How are we so consistently good at this? Must be my great leadership."

:vince7

If you believe that, I also have some beachfront property in Arizona you might be interested in.

If Becky ever does miraculously get a title run, whatever is happening now will have precisely nothing to do with it. So this idea that what is taking place now is part of some kind of long-term Becky-specific plan is preposterous. These are the same people that can't even be bothered to maintain a consistent, cohesive story or narrative over the course of a number of months (which is especially pitiful where the women are concerned since they're only usually running one story at a time), let alone multiple years. They reset everything every couple of months, like the immediate past never took place. PCB, Rumble, Mania--all these stories were disregarded as quickly as they came about. And they don't even bother to attempt to justify half of the shit they regularly shovel at us. So, in the event Becky ever does miraculously get a title run, it will probably be just as half-assed as everything else they do. Alternatively, and much more likely judging by the look of things, it'll be a repeat of Zack Ryder, where it's way too late, and so short-lived it won't even really matter.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Becky deserves so much better than this, for an "entertainment" company they sure as fuck have a fun time burying anyone who gets over on their own. Fuck whoever is booking this bullshit.


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

Just when I thought I couldn't love her anymore, I had to watch her in the up,up, down, down videos. She's too freaking cute.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> Lynch remains the most mismanaged woman on the roster, with WWE Creative not fully understanding or appreciating just how good she actually is.
> 
> Losing allows the feud to go on, but one has to question why she is in that position in the first place.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...es-reaction-and-highlights-from-may-16/page/6


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm trying to still have hope I really am but its not looking good 

On the other hand Soulless Senpai was hillarrious and super cute on UpUpDownDown


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> On the other hand Soulless Senpai was hillarrious and super cute on UpUpDownDown


"what else can you make last...." :Oooh

This girl just kills me some times:lol
:reneelel


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> I'm trying to still have hope I really am but its not looking good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has woods ever laughed that hard with other guests


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Each passing week it just seems like more of a pipedream :Vince2


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> On a positive note, her UpUpDownDown videos were hilarious. 'Jalapeno business' Good grief. :lmao


The pack lunch conversation had me in tears, Xavier trying to get his head around a plain cheese sandwich :HA

Watching that video made me want to just hang out with her, she slays me at times seems like so much fun to be around.:becky

Had a little grin when she said tenner bets too, only fellow Brits would understand that one


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Bex is the third one to enter the car right after Goof Strowman and 'Butter Scotch' Simon Gotch.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732380961502048256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732390157580664833
:HA


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The 3 on 3 tag match from the live show last week, not a bad match tbh






And they let Becky get the hot tag and the win! that's...different!
:wow


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The Paige freaks are not gonna like Smackdown spoilers :maisie3


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

What did i tell you guy few pages ago? we are going to be on the same boat sooner rather than later.

Called it:nerd:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> What did i tell you guy few pages ago? we are going to be on the same boat sooner rather than later.
> 
> Called it:nerd:


The wording of the spoiler is very telling in my eyes, it sounds likes a squash and after what Paige did last week I'm now very worried about Becky's "feud" with Dana


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> The wording of the spoiler is very telling in my eyes, it sounds likes a squash and after what Paige did last week I'm now very worried about Becky's "feud" with Dana


There is no Becky feud, i think its like Etrbaby said, they're just building Dana up for the Sashawinslol moment.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Damn, Paige deserves a lot more than being squashed by Dana too.

The fuck are they doing to all the talent in this division. Dana isn't terrible but come on now...


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Reotor said:


> tommo010 said:
> 
> 
> > The wording of the spoiler is very telling in my eyes, it sounds likes a squash and after what Paige did last week I'm now very worried about Becky's "feud" with Dana
> ...


That will be the dummest thing ever not let sasha lose but thats what wwe gonna do


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sasha's first loss will come against Bayley, i can almost guarantee it.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I really wish they scrapped the feud after Emma got hurt.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Dana beat Paige? Ouch... I can imagine the Paige thread reacting well to that one :heyman6


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't understand what the point of the feud is now though. Dana has beaten Becky twice. Unless the endgame is to have Becky go over, then what's the point anymore?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

```

```



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I don't understand what the point of the feud is now though. Dana has beaten Becky twice. Unless the endgame is to have Becky go over, then what's the point anymore?


To make Dana look really strong so that Sasha will look really, *really* strong by beating her either before SS or as her first challenger after Charlotte.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> To make Dana look really strong so that Sasha will look really, *really* strong by beating her either before SS or as her first challenger after Charlotte.


 Which in-turn is kinda pointless.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> Dana beat Paige? Ouch... I can imagine the Paige thread reacting well to that one :heyman6


It was surprisingly quiet, unlike here that every time Becky losses a match is the end of the world


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> The Paige freaks are not gonna like Smackdown spoilers :maisie3


Well I don't like it the Woman division is a shambles right now Paige was just off a victory on the champ then you have her get beaten easily by Dana it makes no sense especially when she seems second fiddle to Emma.



Dibil13 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> To make Dana look really strong so that Sasha will look really, *really* strong by beating her either before SS or as her first challenger after Charlotte.



They'll properly just do it on some random smack down or Raw and make it meaningless.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> Dana beat Paige? Ouch... I can imagine the Paige thread reacting well to that one :heyman6


They shouldn't be reacting well, much like we are not reacting well regarding Becky. What they're doing to both girls is ridiculous seeing as they are 2 of the 3 most over women in the company.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Lots of people don't understand what burying means or the first clue about Wrestling in general.

She's being used fine. As over as ever but you have idiots saying she's ruined.



Dibil13 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> To make Dana look really strong so that Sasha will look really, *really* strong by beating her either before SS or as her first challenger after Charlotte.


Thank you for explaining Wrestling to people who need it.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> It was surprisingly quiet, unlike here that every time Becky losses a match is the end of the world


Slight exaggeration there



AZTECA said:


> They shouldn't be reacting well, much like we are not reacting well regarding Becky. What they're doing to both girls is ridiculous seeing as they are 2 of the 3 most over women in the company.


Perhaps if Bex and Paige had bigger breasts or had a relative with a lot of pull they'd be better off.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I don't understand what the point of the feud is now though. Dana has beaten Becky twice. Unless the endgame is to have Becky go over, then what's the point anymore?


The feud is 3:0 if you count Emma beating Becky.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> The feud is 3:0 if you count Emma beating Becky.


 Fluff wins do nothing for the narrative. Without tv buildup to the match preferably on Pay-per-view these wins do nothing.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Fluff wins do nothing for the narrative. Without tv buildup to the match preferably on Pay-per-view these wins do nothing.


A lot of thing WWE does do nothing for the narrative, assuming there is a narrative to begin with.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> A lot of thing WWE does do nothing for the narrative, assuming there is a narrative to begin with.


 Storyline 1 on 1 feud wins get heels over, fluff wins don't. Dana currently is 3rd wheel in the Emma Becky feud. They were planning Becky Lynch & Paige vs Emma & Dana Brooke for Extreme Rules until Emma got injured.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Underused talents, underused talents everywhere. :mj2


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733030567113940993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733054880580042752

Our Bex don't hold back on twitter shots fired :gun:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

thegockster said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733030567113940993
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733054880580042752
> 
> Our Bex don't hold back on twitter shots fired :gun:





I don't like Dana, but she finally had a good comeback


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733061537255022593


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

And it continues


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733076709512204288


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Dat look :lol


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

How I love this woman:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733288194406518785


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Could'nt agree more with that shirt.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I heard that Becky on commentary on last smackdown was good.
Assuming its true i'm glad to see she improved.

And btw, if anyone is wondering where this feud is going, from Cageside seats rumors:



> The word is WWE is really high on both Big Cass and Dana Brooke.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Reotor said:


> I heard that Becky on commentary on last smackdown was good.
> Assuming its true i'm glad to see she improved.
> 
> And btw, if anyone is wondering where this feud is going, from Cageside seats rumors:


Why do we even bother? :sadpanda

Dana has potential but i just don't see how they can justify throwing away all the work that Becky did at the start of the year.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

No surprise. Vince and Hunter love big guys and bodybuilder types. Doesn't look good for Enzo's future if Vince is high on Cass as a singles guy.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> I heard that Becky on commentary on last smackdown was good.
> Assuming its true i'm glad to see she improved.
> 
> And btw, if anyone is wondering where this feud is going, from Cageside seats rumors:







Yeah she was good on commentary, the match wasn't a squash as the spoilers indicated too but the finish was fairly dominant from Dana


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Always thought myself Enzo should just be a manager, at best he was looking at a comedy role similar to Santino if he and Cass were to split. Dunno what this mean for Becky though, what is it with WWE lately and doing intergender storylines? There was the whole Dolph/Usev/Lana/Summer trainwreck, now they're apparently looking for a chick for Kalisto to team with and now the rumors of Dana w/ Big Cass? Are they gonna team Becky with Sheamus or something? :lmao: if they do.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Aw, I had a feeling this was just something to put over Emma and Dana, since they're high on both of them. I like them both, and I realize there's a current lack of women heels, but I really don't think Becky needs to continue losing so much. It makes more sense story-wise for her to win here.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Knees...weak...:cry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

This rumoured high on Dana seems like a short-term thing and just feels like a back up plan. Commentary was putting Becky over as this ultimate underdog so losing short-term establishes her as such. She'll start winning down the road, that's what it seems like they are doing with Becky. Becky has a history of getting over by losing see unstoppable. Everyone says she's a female Ambrose, but in reality she's closer to Sami Zayn.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733677723709644800


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Knees...weak...:cry


Knees weak, arms are heavy...

This reminds me of Becky singing a part of Lose Yourself in UpUpDownDown :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Astro Zombie said:


> Aw, I had a feeling this was just something to put over Emma and Dana, since they're high on both of them. I like them both, and I realize there's a current lack of women heels, but I really don't think Becky needs to continue losing so much. It makes more sense story-wise for her to win here.


Lack of heels... because they refuse to let Sasha be the heel that made her so popular in the first place, because they can't have her out-heeling Charlotte until after they put the strap on her.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

There's now a rumor that Eva Marie will be brought up to join Dana and fill in for Emma... :lmao


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> There's now a rumor that Eva Marie will be brought up to join Dana and fill in for Emma... :lmao


If Eva beats Becky... :regal


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Becky was savage on comms on Smackdown

Saxton: Hows the eye?

Becky: It is probably the worse injury I have ever had, by having double vision it means I see her (Dana) twice


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733677723709644800




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733678603901140992
She knows her abs are awesome so why does she keep hiding dem abs? :cry


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> There's now a rumor that Eva Marie will be brought up to join Dana and fill in for Emma... :lmao


So Becky and Paige v Eva and Dana incoming :eyeroll


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sincere said:


> There's now a rumor that Eva Marie will be brought up to join Dana and fill in for Emma... :lmao












Please no, even as a joke just NO! I swear to god if they use Becky in yet another failed attempt to get Eva over all hope is gone. Stephs monologue from Mania is coming to life


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The only acceptable use of Eva with Dana is to give Becky wins.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

If they job Becky out to Eva...:fuckthis


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

A year ago today, NXT Takeover: Unstoppable.

Sher certainly looked unstoppable after that fantastic match and the resounding ovation.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sincere said:


> A year ago today, NXT Takeover: Unstoppable.
> 
> Sher certainly looked unstoppable after that fantastic match and the resounding ovation.


Crazy how far she's fallen in a year.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


>


This is such a beautiful picture. I wonder where she is.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> This is such a beautiful picture. I wonder where she is.


She's on a boat, motherfucker.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

From the recent live show at Utica





































































































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733865661118701568


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

:bow


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> This is such a beautiful picture. I wonder where she is.


Florida springs :becky


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Get to work http://www.wwe.com/polls/which-supe...azine-most-beautiful-woman-issue?sf26663118=1


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Get to work http://www.wwe.com/polls/which-supe...azine-most-beautiful-woman-issue?sf26663118=1


Poor Naomi:laugh: It's always the same 3 people (Nikki, Sasha, Paige) every time


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> Crazy how far she's fallen in a year.


This thread gets dumber and dumber. She was in the fourth biggest match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> From the recent live show at Utica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 True Orange, Hope that shade stays.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky is having way too much fun abusing Dana's catchphrase.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0509/611561/triple-h-on-sheamus-and-becky-lynch-work-ethic/

Look if Emma can get a push (and there's rumors that it was a push for Emma maybe even to the title before she got injured) after both flopping on the main roster and getting *arrested*, I don't see how you all don't think she'll be fine in the future. She's still one of Hunter's girls. Cheer up lads :drose


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734218151030837248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734216992509595650









She won a match against Summer Rae.:summer2:becky
Feel free to correct me but I believe this is her 1st live show win in a singles match.
Fucking shame this is.
Also this is the 2nd time WWE advertise for Sasha Banks to appear and she doesn't, they're starting to hide her from house shows now too:hmm:

But that's ok, the true workhorse of the WD is here to do the job, literally.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Rumours are cropping up that Sasha has a concussion which is why she's been pulled from events.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah Sasha had an injury for her to miss the house show, But it shows the position Becky is in at he moment, If Sasha or Charlotte gets injured Becky is the girl they look at to fill in, Her time will come down the line, She just has to wait for the likes of Sasha and maybe even Bayley to have their runs first

On another note Becky is destroying poor Dana on twitter, She is the Kevin Owens of the womens division on twitter


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734203557453389824
Becky Balboa needs to be a thing.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I've always been a fan of Becky, more so than most of the divas. But just now, as I was watching the Edge and Christian Show, and I'm not sure if its the lightning of her segment, but good lord I just realized how freaking gorgeous she is. Now Asuka is my favorite when it comes to all-around looks, but I'm beginning to think Becky has the nicest face on the female roster.

Also best personality by far, but that's a whole another story.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Drago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734203557453389824
> Becky Balboa needs to be a thing.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Can always count on CJ to deliver the goods.:banderas


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Drago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734203557453389824
> Becky Balboa needs to be a thing.


 No need to overuse it, less is more. It would become annoying instead of endearing.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734218151030837248
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734216992509595650
> 
> ...


Small steps :becky


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> I've always been a fan of Becky, more so than most of the divas. But just now, as I was watching the Edge and Christian Show, and I'm not sure if its the lightning of her segment, but good lord I just realized how freaking gorgeous she is. Now Asuka is my favorite when it comes to all-around looks, but I'm beginning to think Becky has the nicest face on the female roster.
> 
> Also best personality by far, but that's a whole another story.


Ha, tell me about it!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Drago said:


> Ha, tell me about it!


Edge: Hey just like your WWE singles career, Christian.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734245321191084032
:lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734245321191084032
> :lol


I didn't know Becky with the orange hair got people crazy like that :lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The ref celebrating with Becky.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

CJ said:


>


That pic is ace. Would you mind if I use it as my avy?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

AZTECA said:


> That pic is ace. Would you mind if I use it as my avy?


Go ahead. I don't own it :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734449470809735168









:rileylol


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Becky looking sexy as hell on the Pre Show :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

So Dana is now with Charlotte.

I hope this doesn't mean we getting some tag match playa feud, because I can totally see them doing it to stall till summerslam.

Would rather they have a fatal 4 way in MITB between Char, Dana, Paige and Becky.
Becky will of course eat the pinno but Becky always manages to stand out in triple threat/fatal four situations.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

I think that's exactly what it's gonna be, Dana/Charlotte vs. Becky/Natalya. Unless they're just abandoning Becky's storyline...which would be worse.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Would rather they have a fatal 4 way in MITB between Char, Dana, Paige and Becky.
> Becky will of course eat the pinno but Becky always manages to stand out in triple threat/fatal four situations.


Paige would quite obviously be more of a jobber in that match, you know.

I know we're going to pretend she didn't get squashed while Becky was on commentary because the sky is always falling in this thread, but come on.

Also heel henchmen typically turn into huge jobbers so tag team matches like this would probably have Natalya tap Dana out. This is all speculation though.

Becky is demonstrably over (moreso than Natalya when given a similar push) in spite of these losses because she's got the Dreamer/Bryan/Zayn likability. Taking her off TV is another matter entirely of course.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

The ultimate proof that Becky is GOAT.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734579800485056512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734583616278269953


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Hurin said:


> Paige would quite obviously be more of a jobber in that match, you know.
> 
> I know we're going to pretend she didn't get squashed while Becky was on commentary because the sky is always falling in this thread, but come on.
> 
> ...


Sorry im just being conditioned to expect the worst out of WWE.
Charlotte will obviously retain because only Sasha is allowed to slay the dragon.
Heel henchmen are jobbers true but imo they will want to protect her a bit, its still early into her main roster run. Also according to rumors i posted earlier WWE are high on Dana, god knows why but it is what it is.
Paige got squashed but Becky jobbed to Dana last week too so they are not that far off from each other.


diffrent subject but looking at twitter, i dont recall Becky ever being so relentless against someone like she is with Dana, yikes. :lol


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Very confused as to why Dana would help Charlotte and where this leaves Becky. Got a feeling we could be in for another couple months of Becky jobbing to the champ.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

That new shade of orange is heavenly :banderas


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Very confused as to why Dana would help Charlotte and where this leaves Becky. Got a feeling we could be in for another couple months of Becky jobbing to the champ.


Dana is now best buddy with Charlotte because lolcontinuity.
Also now that Dana and charlotte are together they can combine the Dana/Becky feud with the title feud, because lol at women getting more than 1 feud going right?

This is now a tag match playa [instert teddy long dancing gif]

Nice that they give Becky more mic time, even if its on the pre show, hope Martin will go easy on her on the Mark Remark lol.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Reotor said:


> diffrent subject but looking at twitter, i dont recall Becky ever being so relentless against someone like she is with Dana, yikes. :lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734585977679777793
:lmao


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Fuck you Jerry. Fuck you.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Drago said:


>


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Heel_turn called Charlotte's fans "charlatans" in one of his threads.
Was that ever used before? because its brilliant :lol
Someone should tweet this to Becky.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky and Paige/Natalya v Charlotte and Dana at MiTB then?

Not totally sure how i feel about that. They seem to be desperately searching for ways to stall for time until Summerslam though. Could see Paige winning the match for her team and then having a match against Charlotte at Battleground before they finally decide to shoehorn Sasha back into it at Summerslam.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Becky and Paige/Natalya v Charlotte and Dana at MiTB then?
> 
> Not totally sure how i feel about that. They seem to be desperately searching for ways to stall for time until Summerslam though. Could see Paige winning the match for her team and then having a match against Charlotte at Battleground before they finally decide to shoehorn Sasha back into it at Summerslam.


Paige getting a shot is fine by me, even if her and Charlotte's previous matches were crap. I'm sick of Charlotte wrestling Becky and Natalya. 

This is WWE though. It's just as likely that Natalya gets yet another title shot:renee3


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> Paige getting a shot is fine by me, even if her and Charlotte's previous matches were crap. I'm sick of Charlotte wrestling Becky and Natalya.
> 
> This is WWE though. It's just as likely that Natalya gets yet another title shot:renee3


I'm not against Paige being in the title picture, definitely not, but i can't help but shake the 'going through the motions' feel with the women's title scene about now.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I'm not against Paige being in the title picture, definitely not, but i can't help but shake the 'going through the motions' feel with the women's title scene about now.


That's pretty much what's happening. They've run out of steam. Bayley's debut should shake things up again. I hope they don't screw her up or hotshot the title onto her immediately.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

If Natalya gets another shot 1 v 1 then it might as well be curtains for the women's division as a whole. Wouldn't mind a 4 way Ladder match for the title at MITB with Charlotte, Bex, Paige and Dana (though probably way too early for her to be in such a match).


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> That's pretty much what's happening. They've run out of steam. Bayley's debut should shake things up again. I hope they don't screw her up or hotshot the title onto her immediately.


I have come to terms with Sasha getting the title before Bex does, but if Bayley gets the title before Becky as well I will lose my shit!
:MAD

MITB will be an excellent opportunity for a ladder match, so ofc it wont happen.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

You better not be turning into a Paige now, Bex! :grin2::cussin:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Drago said:


>


:MAD @ Becky being on the pre-show panel. She's better than that!

She looks absolutely gorgeous though, as per usual.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Reotor said:


> I have come to terms with Sasha getting the title before Bex does, but if Bayley gets the title before Becky as well I will lose my shit!
> :MAD
> 
> MITB will be an excellent opportunity for a ladder match, so ofc it wont happen.


She 100% will. They'll follow the same pattern as NXT. Charlotte > Sasha > Bayley.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> She 100% will. They'll follow the same pattern as NXT. Charlotte > Sasha > Bayley.


Bex should have been the one to take it off Charlotte. Heck, they could even have had Sasha win at Mania before a Becky win at Summerslam before she dropped it back to Sasha a few months later or something along those lines.

I can see a Sasha/Charlotte feud being terrible with the way things are going, i don't think their characters are going to mesh well at all.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Umbreon said:


> You better not be turning into a Paige now, Bex! :grin2::cussin:


 Is that photo old because her hair is lighter now?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Fuck you Jerry. Fuck you.















Drago said:


>


Fucking hell :faint:


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow is she just getting hotter each week or what.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Wow is she just getting hotter each week or what.


Yes


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Bex should have been the one to take it off Charlotte. Heck, they could even have had Sasha win at Mania before a Becky win at Summerslam before she dropped it back to Sasha a few months later or something along those lines.
> 
> I can see a Sasha/Charlotte feud being terrible with the way things are going, i don't think their characters are going to mesh well at all.


Yeah I don't see Sasha/Charlotte working either, because both women work way better as heels. At this point who knows if Sasha will even compete at Summerslam...

WM 33 - Becky wins the title from Sasha, that's all I ask.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> Is that photo old because her hair is lighter now?


I'm pretty sure it was only recently uploaded.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Bex should have been the one to take it off Charlotte. Heck, they could even have had Sasha win at Mania before a Becky win at Summerslam before she dropped it back to Sasha a few months later or something along those lines.
> 
> I can see a Sasha/Charlotte feud being terrible with the way things are going, i don't think their characters are going to mesh well at all.


It will be rubbish. Sasha really isn't that good in the ring and isn't a heel anymore. So neither the wrestling or the promos are likely to stand out. Her biggest strength of her heel character is gone and she's had almost no development on the main roster at all, which they've decided to do nothing about by leaving her off TV. The whole thing will feel so forced.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I'm not looking forward to Sasha/Charlotte much, beyond finally being able to get it out of the way and move on. I mean, maybe they'll surprise me somehow, but I sincerely doubt it. They're both natural heels--they can't deliver a compelling feud with each other, IMO. The last story of substance Charlotte was involved in was her feud with Becky, and that was largely because Becky is such a natural babyface.

Sasha will be shoehorned in, and it will feel just as contrived as her build leading into Mania inclusion. This has basically been the story of her MR career so far--not being allowed to assume her role as The Boss, floundering on the sidelines, getting injured, and then being shoehorned into a relevant position at the 11th hour.

But at least it will dethrone Charlotte, which, as far as I'm concerned, absolutely needs to happen as quickly as possible. The division has been left in such a sad state thanks to this reign of nepotism, and the refusal of WWE to adapt well, instead of unreasonably clinging to lame plans for their chosen ones.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

No Becky tonight?
Meh maybe its for the best, not sure i can take another round of Becky jobbing. :cry


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> No Becky tonight?
> Meh maybe its for the best, not sure i can take another round of Becky jobbing. :cry


Nope, just another cringey, nonsensical Flair segment that showed up a day late and a dollar short. And Dana... for reasons.

:draper2


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Reotor said:


> No Becky tonight?
> Meh maybe its for the best, not sure i can take another round of Becky jobbing. :cry


You could see her in the background when Flair was walking out of the arena. She was all alone.. :vincecry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Here's a possibility of how to book the Women's Title up until Wrestlemania. I also posted it in the Sasha injury thread:

Money in the Bank: *Charlotte and Dana* vs *Paige and Becky* in a non title match
Battleground: *Charlotte* vs *Paige* vs *Becky* 
Summerslam: *Charlotte* vs *Paige*
Night of Champions: *Paige* vs *Charlotte* - I Quit Match
Hell in a Cell: *Paige* vs *Dana*
Survivor Series: *Paige* vs *Becky* - Last Woman Standing Match (Draw)
TLC: *Paige* vs *Becky*
Royal Rumble: *Becky* vs *Emma*
Fastlane: *Becky* vs *Charlotte*
Wrestlemania: *Becky* vs *Sasha*

Notes:
- At Battleground, Dana helps Charlotte win
- At Summerslam, Becky has a match with Dana (which Becky wins)
- The Raw after Hell in a Cell, Paige turns heel on Becky


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Don't ask how long I have to stare into this picture until I realized that there's Sin Cara too along with Becky & Titus.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Drago said:


> Don't ask how long I have to stare into this picture until I realized that there's Sin Cara too along with Becky & Titus.


I didn't even notice there was anyone else in that photo apart from Becky :lol

Sin Cara does kinda blend into the background :rileylol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Damn sure sucks about Sasha's injury, but, as much as i feel like a dick for twisting it like this... could it be a blessing in disguise for Becky?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Damn sure sucks about Sasha's injury, but, as much as i feel like a dick for twisting it like this... could it be a blessing in disguise for Becky?


Didn't want to bring it up in the Sasha injury thread, but I'm hoping if she can't make SummerSlam they pull the trigger on Becky & give her the title reign she's earned.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

:yum:


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Damn sure sucks about Sasha's injury, but, as much as i feel like a dick for twisting it like this... could it be a blessing in disguise for Becky?


Nah even if Sasha cant make it to Summerslam (which I doubt) they'll just stall and keep the title on Charlotte even longer until Sasha is cleared.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Nah even if Sasha cant make it to Summerslam (which I doubt) they'll just stall and keep the title on Charlotte even longer until Sasha is cleared.


:trips7

I don't mind long reigns but christ, if they're not going to let Charlotte ever win clean and truly prove that she can do it on her own then they need to have an underdog like Becky overcome her soon, the whole thing is going to lose any semblance of momentum soon.

Prolonging Charlotte's reign too much longer would be a terrible idea IMO


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

becky is the hottest women in WWE!! imo.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>














Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Damn sure sucks about Sasha's injury, but, as much as i feel like a dick for twisting it like this... could it be a blessing in disguise for Becky?


At this point, we have to take what we can get. I'm sorry that Sasha had to be the one to deliver the lesson, but I'm kind of glad WWE's plans are being shit on by these circumstances. Hopefully they'll learn to stop making retarded decisions that lead to this kind of situation in the first place.

The way I see it, this will be a good test. Either WWE will use Becky in this opportunity that she is perfect for, or they will go out of their way to avoid using her.

She should have always been the one to take the belt from Charlotte anyway. Their feud is still unresolved in my eyes.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Sincere said:


> The way I see it, this will be a good test. Either WWE will use Becky in this opportunity that she is perfect for, or they will go out of their way to avoid using her.
> 
> She should have always been the one to take the belt from Charlotte anyway. Their feud is still unresolved in my eyes.


They'll properly just use Dana, I am pretty sure Meltzer said she will be the female Roman Reigns.

The only reason I don't care that Sasha got injured is that I like to see WWE's plans go to shit cause fuck them.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> They'll properly just use Dana, I am pretty sure Meltzer said she will be the female Roman Reigns.
> 
> The only reason I don't care that Sasha got injured is that I like to see WWE's plans go to shit cause fuck them.


Dana as anything other than a Tamina-status heel enhancement jobber to a more talented partner at this point is just lulsy to me. Wouldn't surprise me to see WWE push her to the moon though, given their handling of the women's division, and how they've basically frayed it at the seams.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Dana's going to be Charlotte's Tamina for the time being, guarantee.

But enough of that shit.










Yeah I give that dress a thumbs up too, ref.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

CJ said:


>


Sadly right now it seems this is how the WWE sees her.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Sin Cara pimpin'


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Hurin said:


> Dana's going to be Charlotte's Tamina for the time being, guarantee.
> 
> But enough of that shit.
> 
> ...


Dayumm!
:bjpenn


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

You know, with a new brand split they could conceivably have Sasha reign over Raw and Becky reigning over Smackdown, traditionally the wrestling show as opposed to the sports entertainment show.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hurin said:


> You know, with a new brand split they could conceivably have Sasha reign over Raw and Becky reigning over Smackdown, traditionally the wrestling show as opposed to the sports entertainment show.


The women's roster is too small to be split. They'll likely all be exclusive to one of the shows. Probably won't benefit at all from this. Instead of two five minute matches a week they'll have one.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> The women's roster is too small to be split. They'll likely all be exclusive to one of the shows. Probably won't benefit at all from this. Instead of two five minute matches a week they'll have one.


You're assuming it won't be expanded. Who knows who they'll sign to the MR, bring back, or bring up from NXT with this. Or maybe the women are just going to remain as is. Hard to say right now.

Honestly, my main concern is this will be used as an excuse to keep a belt on Charlotte :lmao


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I think the brand split can be great for WWE overall. The thing that worries me the most about it though, is the state of the women's division. 

Unless they bring in way more women, I hope they keep the women's division a Raw exclusive.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Surely they'll have to keep the division as either Raw/SD exclusive since there's only one belt. There wouldn't be any point in having women on both Raw & SD if there isn't a belt to compete for.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> The women's roster is too small to be split. They'll likely all be exclusive to one of the shows. Probably won't benefit at all from this. Instead of two five minute matches a week they'll have one.


Not true at all. There's enough to hold the fort until Naomi and Tamina recover from their injuries for starters and if need be they can call up more. There's women that could be jobbing that aren't being used at all like Alicia Fox and Summer Rae. The champion is the only one likely to be between both brands. 

The idea of any division being exclusive to a brand seems stupid to me.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Naomi is about to come back last I heard. Not sure about Tamina. I feel like this could mean there's something happening with Nikki/Brie that we haven't heard about yet. I also wonder if this confirms Bayley's eventual call up as well.

All I know is, if Becky doesn't get a push out of this...


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Naomi is about to come back last I heard. Not sure about Tamina. I feel like this could mean there's something happening with Nikki/Brie that we haven't heard about yet. I also wonder if this confirms Bayley's eventual call up as well.


Brie is retired to be with Bryan, Nikki's neck is fucked but comeback is possible eventually (I just think we'd know more by now if it was in the foreseeable future). Bayley getting called up would leave the NXT women's division is a pretty wretched state apart from Asuka tbh. 

Brand splits are also traditionally ways to protect people/keep them away from each other. But I know you all like to doom and gloom so I'm sure if she's sent away from Sasha and Charlotte to be the female face of a revitalized Smackdown it's meant to be a burial unk2

Btw, while cards are subject to change, that's exactly what's currently scheduled for some future tapings of Raw and Smackdown in the UK (Glasgow in November specifically): Charlotte and Sasha on Raw, Becky on Smackdown. We'll see where this goes.


----------



## TheBigMatty (Dec 6, 2014)

Personally if they do do the brand split I'd have the total divas cast on one and fighting for the brought back divas strap. Then have the actual woman wrestlers fighting over the woman's championship in the other. Simples.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Hurin said:


> Brand splits are also traditionally ways to protect people/keep them away from each other. But I know you all like to doom and gloom so I'm sure if she's sent away from Sasha and Charlotte to be the female face of a revitalized Smackdown it's meant to be a burial unk2


Not sure what to think about this.
Part of me wants Becky to not be separated from Sasha and Charlotte because....who else will she have quality matches with? Tamina? Naomi? Alicia? plz...

But the other part in me fears that If she's with Charlotte or Sasha then she will never get her moment and win the title...
I'm also not sure which show i'd rather see her in, RAW will always be the A show but it sux balls, Smackdown is usually better but less ratings/importance

This is so conflicting :cry


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I want the woman all to stay in one brand exclusively and get at least half an hour and like a cruiserweight division in the other brand so Neville and Kalisto have something to do.

With the news of Ric Flair staying on I defiantly think Dana is going to be the one to dethrone Charlotte at Summerslam if Sasha can't make it back on time.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Brand exclusivity might be a thing, but then you'd be looking at the same thing for the other brand, would that mean the women's division be exclusive to RAW and the tag division be exclusive to Smackdown? Or maybe they'll reinstate the cruiserweight title? There's absolutely no way they can manage two title pictures right now, as good as the top girls are there's no depth right now. Bayley and Asuka cropping up is a possibility but NXT would have to start pushing people like Peyton, Reese etc. for that to happen, because the star power will be down the drain otherwise.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Hurin said:


> Brie is retired to be with Bryan, Nikki's neck is fucked but comeback is possible eventually (I just think we'd know more by now if it was in the foreseeable future). Bayley getting called up would leave the NXT women's division is a pretty wretched state apart from Asuka tbh.
> 
> Brand splits are also traditionally ways to protect people/keep them away from each other. But I know you all like to doom and gloom so I'm sure if she's sent away from Sasha and Charlotte to be the female face of a revitalized Smackdown it's meant to be a burial unk2
> 
> Btw, while cards are subject to change, that's exactly what's currently scheduled for some future tapings of Raw and Smackdown in the UK (Glasgow in November specifically): Charlotte and Sasha on Raw, Becky on Smackdown. We'll see where this goes.


I don't think a Bayley call up is out of the question down the road a bit. I'm not entirely convinced her character will translate to the MR, but who knows. I also wouldn't count Nikki out of anything until there's some kind of official word--she's been vocal about wanting to not only make a return, but become the champion again, last I heard.

It's not that we like doom and gloom, believe me. It's simply what we've been getting. 

I don't see how Sasha is scheduled for much of anything right now with her concussion.

I'll believe this benefits Becky in any way when I see it. What's more likely is this is for Charlotte's benefit, if anyone from the women's division is directly benefiting at all. But there's not many details about it, or how the women will be affected, one way or another. I doubt they'll give them another women's title. But it's really anyone's guess. For all we know, it could end up being a mere change of window dressing, similar to "The Diva's Revolution" or "The New Era" propaganda.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Said this in another thread, *Raw - Womens Division - Womens Championship* = Becky, Sasha, Charlotte, Bayley, Asuka, Emma, Dana Brooke, Tamina *Smackdown - Total Diva's cast - Diva's Title* = Paige(as much as I like Paige she made her bed joining that show so she can go lead that roster), Nikki(if fit), Nattie, Eva Marie, Foxy, Naomi, Summer, Lana

Lets not delude ourselves here they'll still only run 1 womens feud per show so the roster doesn't have to be big 7/8 women is more than enough. 


Hurin said:


> Bayley getting called up would leave the NXT women's division is a pretty wretched state apart from Asuka tbh.


They have plenty of good women waiting for a shot in NxT like, Peyton Royce, Billie Kay, Carmella, Alexa Bliss, Athena and Nikki Storm. 
And we can also consider the rumors of Velvet Sky Angelina Love and Taryn Terrell coming in


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Not sure what to think about this.
> Part of me wants Becky to not be separated from Sasha and Charlotte because....who else will she have quality matches with? Tamina? Naomi? Alicia? plz...
> 
> But the other part in me fears that If she's with Charlotte or Sasha then she will never get her moment and win the title...
> ...


This is me, too. I can see potential for something really interesting and refreshing coming from all of this, but I'm reluctant to get my hopes up, because this is Vince and WWE at the end of the day.

I don't even care about the differences between the shows, Raw vs. SD. My concern is how the roster will be handled, and divided if it is divided at all. If Sasha is coming back soon, I think she'll almost certainly be feuding with Charlotte before long, if only to build up to SS--or at least, I'd hope they'd give them an actual story this time (as much as they can give a face Sasha a story with Charlotte), as opposed to the shoehorning they pulled for Mania. 

As for where that leaves Bex? I suppose we'll just have to cross our fingers, wait and see. But I'm struggling to see how this will benefit her current position very much in that case. 

I mean, I have no idea if they will be expanding the roster significantly or not. I have no idea if they will be adding another belt for the women or not (though I think that's rather unlikely). I don't even know if the women as a whole will be getting more time or not. If the brand split is creating a second title for the men, that will surely be the primary focus, and consume much of the extra time, I would imagine. And if the women aren't getting a second title of some kind (be it a tag title or another singles title), and the roster is divided, what does the SD (presumably) roster even do? 

This could easily go either very well or very poorly, both for Bex and in general. The devil will be in the details, as always.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Whatever happens with the women I hope Becky is on Smackdown. Getting stuck on Raw is Roman with Vince's booking would be awful. The women should be kept away from McMahon and closer to Triple H.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735550477669179392


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I don't think a Bayley call up is out of the question down the road a bit. I'm not entirely convinced her character will translate to the MR, but who knows. I also wouldn't count Nikki out of anything until there's some kind of official word--she's been vocal about wanting to not only make a return, but become the champion again, last I heard.
> 
> It's not that we like doom and gloom, believe me. It's simply what we've been getting.
> 
> ...


Worst case scenario is they have Charlotte dominate Raw and Sasha dominate Smackdown similar to how they might have Cena+Roman run through both rosters. I hope that doesn't happen. If they do split the women then Charlotte and Sasha need to be on the same show. That way if they want to feed everyone to them then at least there's an escape with the other brand. 

I'm convinced that people like Ambrose and Becky will be on Smackdown. B+ Show for B+ players, which WWE clearly sees them both as. Raw is the A show so that's where they'll send Roman, Rollins, Sasha, Charlotte. Doesn't leave Becky much in the way of good opponents if that happens.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky beating McGregor and co.? 

:dance


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Drago said:


>


:done


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

God forbid you mooks look at something like a brand split that can only benefit Becky as a positive, jesus.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't see how a brand split can benefit anyone to be honest, not just Becky.

We don't know anything solid yet, how it will be handled? will they split the WD? will the WD be exclusive on a specific show? or maybe it will be on both roster like now?
The best we can do now is be cautiously optimistic, like Sincere say, lets cross fingers and hope for the best.

After thinking about it, I think that however they are going to do this, I hope Becky end up in Smackdown.
I lost all hope for RAW and don't see it ever improve.
Smackdown has the better chance of being more...NXTish. It has the head writer from NXT, it has Ranallo on commentary and live show means no more fake cheers/boo from the crowd.
So yeah, put Becky on Smackdown.
:fingerscrossed


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> It's expected that Roman Reigns will head up one show while John Cena will be the focus of the other.





> There are a ton of rumors on what belts will go where, but the consensus so far seems to be two world titles, US on one show, and Intercontinental on the other. There's also been word that the women's title could be on both shows. It's undecided on whether or not the tag champs will float between brands like the women's titleholder, or if they'll bring back a second set of tag belts.


http://www.cagesideseats.com/2016/5...mackdown-championships-roman-reigns-john-cena

:lmao

So yeah. As expected, this looks to be little more than the next "Diva's Revolution" or "New Era." This is Vince wanting both of his guys to have a title. He wants two supermen. That's it. That's the whole purpose of this. This is the lengths they will go to.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sincere said:


> http://www.cagesideseats.com/2016/5...mackdown-championships-roman-reigns-john-cena
> 
> :lmao
> 
> So yeah. As expected, this looks to be little more than the next "Diva's Revolution" or "New Era." This is Vince wanting both of his guys to have a title. He wants two supermen. That's it. That's the whole purpose of this. This is the lengths they will go to.


He's afraid to pull the trigger on Roman being THE guy by having Cena pass the torch so this is his compromise. Now he can keep both.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hurin said:


> God forbid you mooks look at something like a brand split that can only benefit Becky as a positive, jesus.


Because we literally know nothing about it and don't know whether the Diva's will even be split between both shows or if they'll be exclusive to one. So many people are making a huge deal about the "Brand Split" when we know very little about it.

OT:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

incoming becky goodness in 3..2..1

:trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

The brand split should include a new show called Velassity, where Becky takes part in every match, is in every segment, and it's pre-recorded so she can do commentary too.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spike said:


> The brand split should include a new show called Velassity, where Becky takes part in every match, is in every segment, and it's pre-recorded so she can do commentary too.


My body is ready.










Where do I sign up? :draper2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Spike said:


> The brand split should include a new show called Velassity, where Becky takes part in every match, is in every segment, and it's pre-recorded so she can do commentary too.


Probably the best idea I've heard yet


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

So, SD gave us...



> Dana Brooke vs. Natalya
> 
> Charlotte is on commentary.
> 
> ...


...for the women.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sincere said:


> So, SD gave us...
> 
> 
> 
> ...for the women.


I wish they'd have some sort of consistency. Dana can easily beat Paige and Becky clean but is squashed by Natalya a week later? And Becky not helping Natalya doesn't make any sense either. They just teamed up recently and are clearly friends in both kayfabe and real life.

Above all else, Natalya and Charlotte still feuding. No thanks.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah I can't believe they're stretching this feud out further into MITB. Unless Nattie's winning the title at MITB I just don't see the point. At least bring Becky into the storyline to initially help Nattie again, leading up to a 3-way or something.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't really think this a sign of Nattie and Charlotte continue their feud.
Looks more of a wrap up which cement Dana and charlotte as allies.

At least that's what I hope it is.
We'll know for sure this Monday.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

If Nattie and Charlotte have another match i might just knock myself out via multiple headbutts to a wall.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Edit: Fuck, already posted.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> I wish they'd have some sort of consistency.* Dana can easily beat Paige and Becky clean but is squashed by Natalya a week later? *And Becky not helping Natalya doesn't make any sense either. They just teamed up recently and are clearly friends in both kayfabe and real life.
> 
> Above all else, Natalya and Charlotte still feuding. No thanks.


Didn't Paige also beat Charlotte as well then get squashed by Dana it really feels like no thought is put into the woman's division(Not that they put a lot of thought into anything other than making Roman look strong).


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Didn't Paige also beat Charlotte as well then get squashed by Dana it really feels like no thought is put into the woman's division(Not that they put a lot of thought into anything other than making Roman look strong).


Similarly, Emma was beating Becky and then getting squashed by Nattie the next day, IIRC.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I've thought about this whole brand split thing, and I kinda figured out the way I wish things were done. The women are too few to separate in 2, so I came up with this:

*Raw:*
- WWE Title
- Intercontinental Title
- WWE Tag Team Titles
- Women's Title 

*Smackdown:*
- WHC Title
- US Title
- World Tag Team Titles
- Cruiserweight Title

Either that, or if they don't plan on bringing back the cruiserweight title, just have the tag teams in one brand and the women on the other.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Her hair gets better every time it appears on camera. Swooooon.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

AZTECA said:


> I've thought about this whole brand split thing, and I kinda figured out the way I wish things were done. The women are too few to separate in 2, so I came up with this:
> 
> *Raw:*
> - WWE Title
> ...


I really believe the women must brand split too, It's important to remember women get on average 30mins of screen time across Raw and Smackdown now and when all are fit there is 15 active women on the main roster with Bayley, Asuka and maybe Carmella all ready to come up soon so considering that time allocation there could at least be 10 or more left in the back doing nothing but watching, if we go with your tag team idea maybe cut that down to 8 but even then it counts on them doing at least 3 women's segments on Raw and I just don't see that happening, for the time allocation women get 2 small rosters of 8 or more will be enough to keep things going for a year of feuds then they can switch them around with the draft lottery when they need to freshen up respective divisions.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


I really have no idea wtf any of this is about any more.

She's still using his theme in her walk-out music. She's still wooing. She's presumably still going to be using the throwback robe. She's presumably still going to be using the figure 4/8 submission. 

So, there's all of that.

Then you have even the heel commentators not only not defending her, or trying to rationalize and excuse her, but overtly calling her out, which is truly bizarre. 

Then you have random WWE superstars, most of whom have never been featured with Charlotte at all, in any way, and who have no involvement whatsoever in this story, or the women's division in general, commenting on this Flair family drama. I mean, it's not a bad idea to have kayfabe superstar commentary like this, but at least use people relevant to what's going on. Summer, and especially Nattie and Becky commenting made sense, and as I recall, their commentary was largely neutral. But Ambrose, Kalisto, and Ziggler...? Wha? And Ziggler and Kalisto, who are faces, were basically defending her, too, IIRC.

Don't even get me started on Dana's involvement, which they've made no real attempt to explain in any coherent way, as far as I can tell, particularly with how contradictory it seems to be to both Dana's relationship with Emma, and Charlotte's story with Ric.

I'm so confused, and disinterested by this whole thing at this point, tbh. 

It's kind of a shame, too, because on one hand, it's cool that they're attempting to do some kind of deeper character story for women, yet, it only seems to be truly relevant to a single woman, and doesn't appear to be doing much of anything for anyone else in the women's division, other than eating up valuable time that they could have otherwise been used to help build others up.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky Balboa + Mick Foley :lmao






Is this her personal YT channel? :mark:


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

What da fuck?:lol

Sad but this video has better camera work than RAW.
Wonder who's in the chicken suit.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I really believe the women must brand split too, It's important to remember women get on average 30mins of screen time across Raw and Smackdown now and when all are fit there is 15 active women on the main roster with Bayley, Asuka and maybe Carmella all ready to come up soon so considering that time allocation there could at least be 10 or more left in the back doing nothing but watching, if we go with your tag team idea maybe cut that down to 8 but even then it counts on them doing at least 3 women's segments on Raw and I just don't see that happening, for the time allocation women get 2 small rosters of 8 or more will be enough to keep things going for a year of feuds then they can switch them around with the draft lottery when they need to freshen up respective divisions.


I completely understand your point, but it's what comes with it that I don't like. If the female roster is split in 2, they either keep the women's championship as the only title, or they bring back the divas title. The thing with any of those options, is that it would be demeaning for whoever women that ended up in the brand that doesn't have the women's championship.

But yeah, you got a point when you say women need more TV time, but I don't see how that can be done without devaluing the women of one brand.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> What da fuck?:lol
> 
> Sad but this video has better camera work than RAW.
> *Wonder who's in the chicken suit.*


Going by their booking, it's probably Rollins or Miz :lol


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Becky Balboa + Mick Foley :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope this doesn't end up like Zack Ryder and his flight off the stage


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sincere said:


> Becky Balboa + Mick Foley :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love her sense of humor :rileyclap


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

^ 












> beckylynchwwe: Happiest birthday to my heart of Harts @natbynature


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

AZTECA said:


> I completely understand your point, but it's what comes with it that I don't like. If the female roster is split in 2, they either keep the women's championship as the only title, or they bring back the divas title. The thing with any of those options, is that it would be demeaning for whoever women that ended up in the brand that doesn't have the women's championship.
> 
> But yeah, you got a point when you say women need more TV time, but I don't see how that can be done without devaluing the women of one brand.


I feel Smackdown will always be deemed the inferior show and look devalued in WWE eyes but they could in theory have 2 similar belts with equal prestige and just call them both champion by brand maybe have the Smackdown belt with a blue shield instead of the current red that Charlotte has now and use that for the Raw belt.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

CJ said:


>


This thread...my knees are getting weak again :cry



tommo010 said:


> I feel Smackdown will always be deemed the inferior show and look devalued in WWE eyes but they could in theory have 2 similar belts with equal prestige and just call them both champion by brand maybe have the Smackdown belt with a blue shield instead of the current red that Charlotte has now and use that for the Raw belt.


Not only that but now rumors say that Vince and Dunn will be heavily involved in Smackdown so you can forget about Smackdown ever being good, it will be like it always was, an inferior RAW clone.
I also don't believe they can make a 2nd belt that will have equal prestige, one will always be superior to the other, just like the big gold was made inferior and no better than what the IC belt is now.

I did read tho that Corey Graves might be moving to smackdown, Graves and Becky need to continue their feud from NXT.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Becky Balboa + Mick Foley :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

Bex is just great at everything.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I don't really see how you split up the women, as things stand right now. The roster doesn't seem large enough, or deep enough to support a split. MAYBE if you had widespread miraculous recovery from injuries... but that isn't happening. The only conceivable way they could suddenly have a roster to support a split would be to sign a bunch of new talent, or virtually gut the NXT women's division. And that is not without a whole new set of problems. With a bunch of newly signed talent or call-ups, that's a bunch of new people you have to introduce, establish, and build. They greatly struggled to do that well with even 3 of the 4 HW when they were called up. And they'd have to do this on top of the current roster which also needs attention to repair the damage of general neglect it has sustained in recent months. And gutting NXT? A lot of the women working NXT simply aren't ready yet. We already have one green call-up as it is, piling onto that isn't going to be ideal, especially not when you would have to establish all of them to the MR audience. 

It's sounding like Bayley may be getting prepped to get called up around August/September, as she's scheduled to have another title opportunity then down in NXT, which could easily become a farewell match. 

Even if you did somehow manage to have the roster to support a split of the division... there's only one title. Wtf is the second roster supposed to do? You can't have a separate brand division without stakes to feud over--a title--surely? So what do you do? Create a second-tier title that is automatically a joke out of the gate? Create a midcard title, like an IC women's title? Or have the champ float between rosters? I just don't see how any of this works in practice. It sounds like an inevitable train wreck, particularly if Vince and Dunn are going to be micromanaging everything... Good god.

If the title weren't still so new, I could maybe see having it cut in half and turned into two brand titles, RAW Women's Title and SD Women's Title... maybe. But this title isn't even a year old as it is, so I'm not sure that's even in the cards.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> I don't really see how you split up the women, as things stand right now. The roster doesn't seem large enough, or deep enough to support a split. MAYBE if you had widespread miraculous recovery from injuries... but that isn't happening. The only conceivable way they could suddenly have a roster to support a split would be to sign a bunch of new talent, or virtually gut the NXT women's division. And that is not without a whole new set of problems. With a bunch of newly signed talent or call-ups, that's a bunch of new people you have to introduce, establish, and build. They greatly struggled to do that well with even 3 of the 4 HW when they were called up. And they'd have to do this on top of the current roster which also needs attention to repair the damage of general neglect it has sustained in recent months. And gutting NXT? A lot of the women working NXT simply aren't ready yet. We already have one green call-up as it is, piling onto that isn't going to be ideal, especially not when you would have to establish all of them to the MR audience.
> 
> It's sounding like Bayley may be getting prepped to get called up around August/September, as she's scheduled to have another title opportunity then down in NXT, which could easily become a farewell match.
> 
> ...


I'll quote myself because I think it's a valid arguement in favor of a split and highlight my key points



tommo010 said:


> I really believe the women must brand split too, *It's important to remember women get on average 30mins of screen time across Raw and Smackdown now* and *when all are fit there is 15 active women on the main roster with Bayley, Asuka and maybe Carmella all ready to come up soon *so considering that time allocation there could at least be 10 or more left in the back doing nothing but watching, if we go with your tag team idea maybe cut that down to 8 but *even then it counts on them doing at least 3 women's segments on Raw and I just don't see that happening,* for the time allocation women get 2 small rosters of 8 or more will be enough to keep things going for a year of feuds then they can switch them around with the draft lottery when they need to freshen up respective divisions.


Add the rumors of Velvet Sky, Angelina Love and Taryn Terrell joining NxT soon those 3 NxT stars I mentioned can be promoted. The women staying on one brand will only benefit the few at a time and with rumors of Dana Brooke being pushed and Sasha's inevitable push where does that leave the rest? 

Becky Lynch for 1 and most importantly for this thread will benefit from a brand split especially if they get her away from those 3 or at the very least away from Charlotte and Sasha. Like I said earlier one show will always look inferior to the other in eyes of someone but all WWE need to do is have 2 belts for the talent to compete for whether or not fans deem one superior to the other or not is circumstantial. I want to see a lot of the talent get used and the only way to do that in WWE's current set up is split them across the 2 brands or give them Main Event time slot as an exclusive women's show on the Network.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I should preface this by saying; This won't happen, and if it _did_, I wouldn't trust Vince & Dunn to do it well.

My ideal scenario would be:

Raw:
Sasha
Charlotte
Paige
Fox
Bliss
Dana
Carmella
Naomi
Lana

Smackdown:
Becky
Bayley
Natalya
Emma
Tamina
Summer
Eva

With *one* champion, who can appear on both shows. I wouldn't bother with another title - I'd just book interesting feuds & storylines for all the ladies not currently in the immediate title picture. I would think, with the women's invitational tornement on the horizon, and some great ladies still waiting to debut on NXT TV, that NXT will have a reasonable number of women to fill their hour a week show, even once several of their other ready-for-main-roster women move up.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

^^^ Can't stress how much I agree with that. World champions used to travel between entire territories, they *could* make it work with two separate brands that people are seeing every week or so. The champion can be personally feuding with whoever is deemed to have the most momentum of all the women of both brands, or every so often the GM of one brand could declare an official No. 1 contender's match.

Getting Becky away from Charlotte and Sasha also immediately frees up a big problem with her booking, because for the time being (she did get to beat Charlotte clean more than once leading to the Royal Rumble) she's not going to look strong while those two are there. Just her being on even the B-show putting on good matches, that she gets to win, gives her a lot of breathing room.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

If the roster gets split, a floating champ seems to be the only sensible thing to do, short of splitting the title in two, which isn't at all likely. I don't see how you keep the main title on one brand and relegate the other to a irrelevant secondary title, or no title at all.

And I also still don't see the depth to support two rosters. Even if you could come up with the numbers, the depth simply isn't there.

Charlotte, Paige, Sasha, Becky, and presumably Bayley will be your top tier. If Dana gets pushed to the moon, I suppose she'd be in the picture too, even if she doesn't really qualify as top tier. 

If you put Charlotte, Dana, Paige, and Sasha on one roster, you have Becky, and Bayley on the other. Well, the first obvious problem here is your second roster has the two best, and most natural babyfaces of the entire division, and nothing close to a top heel. The other issue is, you have a newly called-up babyface Bayley who will be needing to be pushed and established, thus undermining the point of separating Becky from Charlotte/Sasha, anyway.

Train wreck.

The champ is going to have to float if the roster is split. Can't just keep the title on one brand and have the other brand doing fuck-all.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Hurin said:


> ^^^ Can't stress how much I agree with that. World champions used to travel between entire territories, they *could* make it work with two separate brands that people are seeing every week or so. The champion can be personally feuding with whoever is deemed to have the most momentum of all the women of both brands, or every so often the GM of one brand could declare an official No. 1 contender's match.
> 
> Getting Becky away from Charlotte and Sasha also immediately frees up a big problem with her booking, because for the time being (she did get to beat Charlotte clean more than once leading to the Royal Rumble) she's not going to look strong while those two are there. Just her being on even the B-show putting on good matches, that she gets to win, gives her a lot of breathing room.


They lately have been booking newer callups to have undefeated streaks. The Injury problems to the women's roster ( especially on the heel side) and Natalya's unnecessarily long title feud with Charlotte have pretty much left the options for Dana to beat are Paige and Becky. They've been currently establishing Becky as an underdog and her losses lately have happened because of her bad eye getting worked over.

Smackdown is less restrictive when it comes to the women and Becky could easily shine more in the ring. With the brand split Sasha and Becky should be on separate brands. There is a ton of untapped potential in a Sasha Becky feud down the line and shouldn't be used as a stop gap feud for Sasha Charlotte or Sasha Bayley.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


>


Her smile :done


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hurin said:


> ^^^ Can't stress how much I agree with that. World champions used to travel between entire territories, they *could* make it work with two separate brands that people are seeing every week or so. The champion can be personally feuding with whoever is deemed to have the most momentum of all the women of both brands, or every so often the GM of one brand could declare an official No. 1 contender's match.
> 
> Getting Becky away from Charlotte and Sasha also immediately frees up a big problem with her booking, because for the time being (she did get to beat Charlotte clean more than once leading to the Royal Rumble) she's not going to look strong while those two are there. Just her being on even the B-show putting on good matches, that she gets to win, gives her a lot of breathing room.


She only beat Charlotte once and it wasn't clean, it was with a handful of thights


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

I want, no I demand HugFire reunion on the main roster.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Drago said:


> I want, no I demand HugFire reunion on the main roster.


So she can do this again :jericho2


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> So she can do this again :jericho2


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

credit to James Hands:


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> So she can do this again :jericho2


So conflicted about this. Heel Bex vs babyface Bayley would surely be fun, and quality... but god I love babyface Bex, and would definitely miss her.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> So she can do this again :jericho2


 I don't need to be reminded of how Celtic Invasion doesn't work as a heel theme.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't need to be reminded of how Celtic Invasion doesn't work as a heel theme.


She will heel turn at some point whether it works or not is a different matter and turning on Bayley will probably be the only way it would work. Do not be surprised if you see something like this happen next year.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> She will heel turn at some point whether it works or not is a different matter and turning on Bayley will probably be the only way it would work. Do not be surprised if you see something like this happen next year.


If Becky turns heel before winning the title, then the last 8 or so months of making her a sympathetic Babyface without a payoff would be completely pointless. 

Lazy NXT re-hashed stories and plot points are a big no-no for me. It says how low the company really thinks of you.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> If Becky turns heel before winning the title, then the last 8 or so months of making her a sympathetic Babyface without a payoff would be completely pointless.
> 
> Lazy NXT re-hashed stories and plot points are a big no-no for me. It says how low the company really thinks of you.


This pretty much.

I can dig a heel Bex, but they HAVE to give her a title win before they even think about turning her heel. She's easily the best and most consistent babyface in the division. She's had the necessary character development and built an underdog story for it to work.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't need to be reminded of how Celtic Invasion doesn't work as a heel theme.


If recent Nxt is anything to go by they will just add dubsteb to it.

I found this video of Becky talking with her old employer don't know of it's been posted before.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> If recent Nxt is anything to go by they will just add dubsteb to it.
> 
> I found this video of Becky talking with her old employer don't know of it's been posted before.


 She first had Celtic Invasion when she was a heel and when she turned babyface it was unchanged so I doubt they would change it if she turned heel again.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

> beckylynchwwe: #beckybalboa has been training and is ready for tonight. #wwelacrosse













I hope creative watched Rocky films, because you know, that guy actually won some matches.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Drago said:


> I want, no I demand HugFire reunion on the main roster.


I'll second that :grin2:


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Hurin said:


> I'll second that :grin2:


North America's best waifu and Europe's best waifu.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

:banderas


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky Balboa is on WWE's YT channel now






I wonder why she got to post it before it went onto the main channel. Is that unusual? 

I also wonder if this means she's not appearing on Raw tonight, or if it means she's definitely appearing on Raw tonight.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Becky made it on Raw even if it was only brief :fuckyeah


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Becky made it on Raw even if it was only brief :fuckyeah


I'm actually kinda surprised with the way they brought her in, too. I legit wasn't expecting a run-in like that for Becky. I figured they'd stick her in this somehow, for a tag match at some point, but I figured they'd just do it unceremoniously, I guess. 

But hey, Becky to the rescue? Saving the day? I'll take it. :becky

It's a nice change from eating clean pins for Dana, in any case.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Becky was on RAW.... for literally 5 seconds. The way this company treats a great and beautiful talent like this is just revolting at this point especially if the rumors of Dana Brooke to be getting Roman Reigns type booking are true. Maybe Becky is a little _TOO_ nice backstage and simply doesn't speak up much against the booking or something.... or WWE simply are idiots.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

There's pretty much zero indication Dana Brooke is going to get that booking beyond dirtsheets lol

Becky's playing the long game. She's smarter to the business than any of these other broads.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Becky was on RAW.... for literally 5 seconds.


5 glorious seconds though

Worth it


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Becky vs. Charlotte is confirmed for Smackdown. Feels like January all over again.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Becky was on RAW.... for literally 5 seconds.


Better 5 seconds of Becky getting hero booking than 5 minutes of Becky getting her ass kicked and pinned clean by Dana again.



Dibil13 said:


> Becky vs. Charlotte is confirmed for Smackdown. Feels like January all over again.


If Becky has a match with Charlotte on SD, I'm guessing Dana/Nattie will be involved. Maybe another DQ match. Further build to the eventual tag showdown.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Astro Zombie said:


>


So, they rerun the entire, full-length video package from last week for Charlotte, and they waste a whole segment on Reigns and Rollins doing fuck-all, not to mention how unnecessarily long the show's intro segment was... but this--Bex completely murdering yet another promo backstage--gets put on fallout?

:wut

But damn, she really hit that out of the park, yet again. I'm also glad they're recalling Bex's history with Charlotte. For a while there, it seemed like they had kinda swept it under the rug.

Dat braided up fire hair. :sodone


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Astro Zombie said:


>


Now Kiss :mark:

Great Great promo


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737479084154834944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737494926372392964
Bex's mean-mug is legit. This needs a thug life caption. :becky


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737490995281960962

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737515440818130944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737519969659846656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737525918214717441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737469689836621826

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737469899979689984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737474684329951232


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Yay, Becky vs Charlotte...with Dana in her corner...cannot wait.
:maisie3


At least give them 5 minutes WWE...
:finger


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

In with the Dana Bomb.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

So are we heading towards Becky & Nattie Vs Charlotte & Dana @ MITB? Or a tripple-threat/4-way?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

CJ said:


>


She was teasing Becky Balboa but it was Becky Gump! Run Becky run!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

hopefully Becky doesn't get pinned here tonight...anw, too much pics between Nattie and Becky for me not to start speculating about a heel turn for one of them.
This is a match I've wanted for a while, if one of them turn on each other I'm really going to be mark as Nattie vs Becky has been kinda of a dream match to me.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

If Charlotte beats Becky on Smackdown... :trips7


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> If Charlotte beats Becky on Smackdown... :trips7


Not if, when. Tbh in this feud Becky will eat the pins and if her team manages to win at least 1 match it will probably by Dq since they are protecting Dana a lot, which is discooztin


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> If Charlotte beats Becky on Smackdown... :trips7


They'll most likely give Becky a roll up victory so we'll think Becky is getting another title shot because she pinned the champ but they'll just give us a tag match at MitB, Charlotte and Dana will win nice little post match beat down before Sasha comes out for a save and the Summerslam fuckery begins. :draper2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> They'll most likely give Becky a roll up victory so we'll think Becky is getting another title shot because she pinned the champ but they'll just give us a tag match at MitB, Charlotte and Dana will win nice little post match beat down before Sasha comes out for a save and the Summerslam fuckery begins. :draper2


They'll probably have the first match at Battleground so Charlotte can end Sasha's unbeaten record, just to give her that final accomplishment before Sasha takes the reins.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

My guess is that it will mirror what happened on RAW
Becky will lose to Charlotte in a short match, Dana and Charlotte will beat on Becky, out comes Natalya and make the save.
It will be like February all over again.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Crasp said:


> So are we heading towards Becky & Nattie Vs Charlotte & Dana @ MITB? Or a tripple-threat/4-way?


Honestly wouldn't suprise me if they just did Charlotte vs Natalya again but with Becky and Dana in their corners fpalm


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737469689836621826
Looking at this I'm just wondering if Becky the first women in a long arse time to do a run in and actually not make it look awkward


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737469689836621826
> Looking at this I'm just wondering if Becky the first women in a long arse time to do a run in and actually not make it look awkward


Sprinter Becky is gonna win the god damn olympics :mark:

I'm worried about what the brand split may mean for Becky. If the leaked rosters are indeed true, then Becky is pretty much in forsaken territory.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Watching that promo made me realize (again) that WWE doesn't deserve Becky.
How much passion and energy she puts into that nothing promo.
Meanwhile you could replace Natalya with a broom or Mitch and no one would be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

AZTECA said:


> Sprinter Becky is gonna win the god damn olympics :mark:
> 
> I'm worried about what the brand split may mean for Becky. If the leaked rosters are indeed true, then Becky is pretty much in forsaken territory.


 They're fake, Funaki as Gm gave that away.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> They're fake, Funaki as Gm gave that away.


Funaki needs to be backstage interviewer instead of the awful woman like JoJo


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> They're fake, Funaki as Gm gave that away.


Funaki was listed as backstage interviewer, not GM. But man, I hope you're right.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky was a goddamn fireball sprinting down that ramp. :mark: Never seen her go like that before. Further proof she is BAE. (Sasha should take notes on how to do a hero run in.) And to see Dana and Charlotte wanting none of Becky at all is actually surprising, too... Not sure if that's WWE just being dumb (since both of them have beat Becky, and it was basically a 2v1 situation by the time she showed up), or building toward something else. It would have been nice to see Bex get a bit of offense in to force them out of the ring and into retreat... a clothesline here, a dropkick there.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

AZTECA said:


> Funaki was listed as backstage interviewer, not GM. But man, I hope you're right.


 He is on the japanese announce team.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Why are people surprised at Becky running? did we not see her vid training with mick?:lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Becky runs like she's the Ultimate Warrior. I love it.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't care what anyone says, there was a split second of sexual tension :mark:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Do you guys believe that Becky will be in the Women's Championship at Summerslam? Sasha is nowhere to be found. I think this could be Becky's moment.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> Do you guys believe that Becky will be in the Women's Championship at Summerslam? Sasha is nowhere to be found. I think this could be Becky's moment.


Sasha was practically doing nothing until right before Mania, too. In their eyes, there's still time for them to half-assedly shoehorn her in at the last minute, if they want to do that again. I think it'd be ridiculous if they do, but I wouldn't put it past them either.

There's still time for them to swerve things in a number of ways. And with the nonsense going on with Steph's character, the SD match with Charlotte, and the looming draft on the horizon, there's a lot of chances for things to shift, for better or worse.

Sasha shouldn't be the one to take Charlotte down, based on what we've seen so far. But just because Becky got 5 seconds of time on TV where she wasn't getting beat down for a change doesn't mean they've suddenly decided to put her over, even though she would make the most sense, and deserves it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I love Sasha but I would prefer she not be shoe horned into the Women's Title scene. Becky is the perfect babyface; a real and quirky person who's relatable. I do like wrestlers/celebs being different from the rest of us but Becky checks all the boxes.

Becky should've been the one to confront Charlotte. Yeah, Charlotte would've said something stupid in return but at least it would've shown Becky's fighting spirit. 

I just want to see Becky get her chance.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Umbreon said:


> I don't care what anyone says, there was a split second of sexual tension :mark:


I love Becky and Nattie together, it's one of my favourite things.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing Bex on Swerved. :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky's got some merch stuff going on right now, it seems.

Irish Pride shirt is back on sale, it seems









And this one is new to me, not sure how long it has been up


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

At least she's getting more merch


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Becky's got some merch stuff going on right now, it seems.
> 
> Irish Pride shirt is back on sale, it seems
> 
> ...


Becky has a solid casual fan following yet they don't design most of her shirts to be wearable and safe for Men, Women and Kids. It's hilariously stupid.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


She's totally thinking about puns there, isn't she. Thoughtful pose... slight smile... yep, she just thought of a pun.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> 10 Superstars Who Will Benefit Most From WWE Draft 2016
> 7. Becky Lynch
> 
> For whatever reason, WWE Creative has failed to get behind Becky Lynch in a way that would suggest she is one of the elite female competitors on the roster, despite her in-ring skill set proving otherwise. She has repeatedly demonstrated a far more expansive move set than several of her peers and has recently incorporated a fiery babyface comeback, one of the signature elements of any successful hero.
> ...


Would be nice... I suppose we'll see soon enough.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2016/05/31/becky-lynch-gets-rocky-inspired-training-tips-from-mick-foley.html

Becky bringing dat main stream attention:lol


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Sincere said:


> She's totally thinking about puns there, isn't she. Thoughtful pose... slight smile... yep, she just thought of a pun.


*insert sentence about her being a _barrel_ of laughs*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I love the fact that many people are jealous of how popular Becky has become over the internet.. I remember when she first got called up and everyone was shitting on her, posting her youtube promos with her puns and criticizing her.. and now they see her for what she truly is, A GODESS.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

CJ said:


>


 Multi-cultural people power.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

etrbaby said:


> I love the fact that many people are jealous of how popular Becky has become over the internet.. I remember when she first got called up and everyone was shitting on her, posting her youtube promos with her puns and criticizing her.. and now they see her for what she truly is, A GODESS.


Well I don't know about "goddess" but ya its nice that Becky gets some love in this forum and in general.
Are you referring to 3ku1? lol was funny reading his bitching and moaning In the attractiveness poll thread, "why are you voting for Becky?", "Is she that attractive?":lol
He gets visibly upset whenever Becky get mentioned or praised, its just like with Sashaxfox.

Speaking of Sashaxfox, remember when he trolled us after Wrestlemania that Becky will wrestle Tamina on Superstars or something? well guess who's on Main-Event this week:lol


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Goldi!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice to see a bit of positivity about Bex's future :dance

SD spoilers aren't as bad as a i first thought either.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Smackdown spoilers are pretty much what we all expected, to nobody's surprise.



> Lynch is a fine example of a competitor destined to thrive in a split WWE Universe. As a big fish in a small pond rather than a small fish in an ocean, she can seize the spotlight and not have to worry about overcoming second-generation stars defined by their father or emerging from the tremendous shadow of The Boss's *NXT run*.


Fixed :cesaro


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Flik said:


> Fixed :cesaro


:fact


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Reotor said:


> Well I don't know about "goddess" but ya its nice that Becky gets some love in this forum and in general.
> Are you referring to 3ku1? lol was funny reading his bitching and moaning In the attractiveness poll thread, "why are you voting for Becky?", "Is she that attractive?":lol
> He gets visibly upset whenever Becky get mentioned or praised, its just like with Sashaxfox.
> 
> Speaking of Sashaxfox, remember when he trolled us after Wrestlemania that Becky will wrestle Tamina on Superstars or something? well guess who's on Main-Event this week:lol


Yeah in the most attractive thread, some are like " Why is Becky winning" " oh yeah Becky's going to win because she's more popular not attractive"... well damn right she's popular.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Good to see Becky has got some new merch :dance hopefully it sells well but I don't really want to wear a shirt that says "Lass kicker" though.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Becky should be banned from polls, It's not fair on the others, The poll is usually settled by page 2


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

It's usually Paige fans who visibly get upset over Becky's popularity. It's weird. 

EDIT: pic already posted :tripsscust


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

The jealousy of how popular Becky has gotten is hillarious :lol waaaahhh people like her more than the Diva I prefer waaaahhh :lmao


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Some gifs I picked up


































Apologies in advance to Drago


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Good to see Becky has got some new merch :dance hopefully it sells well but I don't really want to wear a shirt that says "Lass kicker" though.


Evidently this is a common concern for a lot of people who would otherwise be buying her merch, which is entirely reasonable (and predictable). I wonder how much it has affected her merch sales. It's actually kind of a sad commentary on general society that guys are so afraid of being automatically perceived as being a "woman-beater" that they're reluctant to buy a fairly innocent and harmless wrestler's shirt, but whatever... that's a whole other discussion.

Seems to me they should get some #straightfire shirts going, or some more variations on the graphic face+gears...










Or start turning some more of her puns into shirts. :draper2

Becky Balboa shirt? Becky + Mick shirt? Bexplex shirt? I do what I want shirt? I mean, Becky in particular provides a veritable wellspring of viable source material for shirt ideas. These were just right off the top of my head.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

etrbaby said:


> Yeah in the most attractive thread, some are like " Why is Becky winning" " oh yeah Becky's going to win because she's more popular not attractive"... well damn right she's popular.


It's quite hilarious to see some people have such desperation for validation of their own biases on an internet forum. It's like they literally can't handle the fact that other people don't agree with them, so they have to bitch, moan, or conjure up some other rationalization to explain why their own opinions aren't being validated in the way they'd prefer. Yet if their opinions were winning out, they'd probably be gloating about it. 

And all over a topic as inherently subjective as attractiveness, no less... :lmao

I feel like a lot of these people just need to get more in touch with their inner The Dude.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

I like some of her shirts but I think they need more steampunk

The "100% Bad Lass" one is good


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Evidently Bex got some good reactions at the SD taping :becky


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737938377010491392


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Evidently Bex got some good reactions at the SD taping :becky
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737938377010491392


Smackdown tends to be more of a casual sort of crowd than RAW from what i gather so she's obviously got that demographic down :becky

Add to that the fact that she seems pretty popular with the hardcore bunch too, she's doing very well for herself.

Becky is also one of the few who has the ability to play what is essentially a very basic babyface character and make it work. Always refreshing to see.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I also read the match was given time, 8 minutes or so.
Just strengthening what I said earlier about preferring Becky in Smackdown after the split.

I know its vain hope creeping in again but I REALY hope Smackdown will be allowed to be like NXT.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Reotor said:


> Speaking of Sashaxfox, remember when he trolled us after Wrestlemania that Becky will wrestle Tamina on Superstars or something? well guess who's on Main-Event this week:lol


At this point I'm just fucking happy she's back in a wrestling ring. I'll take what I can get!


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Becky is better off on Smackdown hopefully with the likes of Paige & Asuka, She will just be a good hand on Raw with Charlotte & Sasha ahead of her, She will shine on Smackdown and get the spotlight she deserves


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

If they split the women up, I think whether or not Becky will be better off on SD will come down to what they do with the title picture, and how they split up the roster. 

Apparently, Sasha released something on social media not long ago saying she wanted to be on SD. I wonder if this is any indication about HHH's involvement on SD, or the backstage plans for Raw after the brand split.

If it's true that the plan is to overpush Dana, I'd probably prefer Becky stay away from that, because I don't see how that goes very well for anyone involved. Likewise, if Sasha is going to continue getting undefeated booking. Then again, at least with Sasha, Becky would be more likely to get a good match out of her opponent. At the same time, I also wouldn't want to see one roster become the defacto B-team that isn't really relevant to anything, if they're all split up.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> Apologies in advance to Drago


Ahh the debut of the Dis-arm-her it looks so brutal there if we do ever get heel Becky again i hope she goes back to applying it like this :becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Ahh the debut of the Dis-arm-her it looks so brutal there if we do ever get heel Becky again i hope she goes back to applying it like this :becky


 Becky doesn't necessarily have to apply it like that only as a heel, just when a heel really has pissed her off.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow, this is a gem. :lol


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky doesn't necessarily have to apply it like that only as a heel, just when a heel really has pissed her off.


You are right but WWE very rarely allow their babyfaces to be so aggressive and brutal with their moveset so we'd more then likely need a heel Becky for it. 

On a side note I do miss Becky with darker hair and wearing midriff exposing attire :trips5

















also Robin Becky


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Some gifs I picked up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat disarmer. I kinda miss NXT Becky. She's fared much better than Sasha or Paige in the main roster transition but she's still been a bit watered down all the same


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> You are right but WWE very rarely allow their babyfaces to be so aggressive and brutal with their moveset so we'd more then likely need a heel Becky for it.
> 
> On a side note I do miss Becky with darker hair and wearing midriff exposing attire :trips5
> 
> ...


 Which is kinda stupid when you think about it for even a second. To be fair the Fugiwara Armbar she uses could be watered down because of the main roster schedule. Her corsets are different and not the good different. I miss her showing off her abs and I actually really like her current shade of orange in her hair.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky's natural hair is hot, but not gonna lie, if she ever ditches the fiery orange hair, I'd miss it. It suits her very well.

I think it's pretty clear being on the WWE MR has limited her move set. She was allowed to bring much more variety to her NXT matches. That being said, Bex still manages to keep things relatively fresh by changing up her moves and routines, and using more variety, which isn't something you can say about many other wrestlers.

The only problem with her disarm-her has been that no one ever taps out to it any more, because she scarcely gets booked to win or look strong. If people were actually tapping to it again, it'd look just as great as it has always looked, though it also depends quite heavily on who is selling it. Sasha and Bayley sold it well down in NXT, which is another part of why it looked so good down there... others, not so much. I think it was Brie who was tapping out to it when her arm was barely even being pulled. But it's not like this is a problem exclusive to Bex either. Submissions in general are booked pretty horribly. I really wish they'd treat submissions in general more realistically instead of the way they treat them right now. I wouldn't mind a face being allowed to display some tenacity against a submission on rare occasion, in a big match, but the constant resistance, bad selling, and contrived rope breaks that often accompany submission use has robbed them of much of their function in a match.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Apologies in advance to Drago












You're a terrible human being.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

:done

Damn


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Apologies in advance to Drago





Drago said:


> You're a terrible human being.


Come on now, cheer up.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738473199864807424


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky Lynch's Road to WWE Stardom: Chronicling the Irish Lass Kicker's Journey



> The wrestling ring called to Becky Lynch at a young age, but she didn't answer right away. The Dublin, Ireland, native ventured to a variety of other worlds, from movie stunts to serving customers drinks on flights, until the lure of the WWE stage finally pulled her in.
> 
> The Irish Lass Kicker left the squared circle behind a number of times. It didn't matter what kind of backup plans she tried to follow through, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Funny video I found









Edit : @Sincere great article, whoever that friend suggested for her to tryout for WWE, THANK YOU THANK THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

etrbaby said:


> Edit : @Sincere great article, whoever that friend suggested for her to tryout for WWE, THANK YOU THANK THANK YOU SO MUCH.


I'm pretty sure she's said who it was before, but I can't recall with certainty. She knows so many people from the industry, it could easily be a number of people.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky's hair on SD :sodone

Also, Mauro introducing her as Becky Balboa :lol

I like that Becky didn't need rescuing. When I first read the spoilers for this SD, that's kinda what it sounded like. But Nattie just showed up to confront and cut off the retreat of Dana/Charlotte, so this was better booking for Bex than I originally expected. So far, she has made a rescue, then got a DQ win in a match vs the champ where she was booked to look rather strong.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Sincere said:


> I'm pretty sure she's said who it was before, but I can't recall with certainty. She knows so many people from the industry, it could easily be a number of people.


I might be (I'm probably...) wrong, but wasn't it Finn Bálor?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sincere said:


> I'm pretty sure she's said who it was before, but I can't recall with certainty. She knows so many people from the industry, it could easily be a number of people.


According to Talk is Jericho, it was when she was training at a gym after working for Vikings someone (she didn't say who) told her to go for a tryout, she said no because she was about to move to New York to pursue acting, then he said "think about it" and she said that she thought about it for 5 seconds and decided it to go to the tryout


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Just watched the match on smackdown.
Becky vs Charlotte just keeps getting better and better, such fun watching these two.

Aside from the fact its a win by DQ which is kinda lame I liked it a lot.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738573574743687168


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spike said:


> I might be (I'm probably...) wrong, but wasn't it Finn Bálor?


Seems likely. Alternatively, it may have also been Sheamus.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738573574743687168


Ow? That must have hurt.

The real takeaway from this is... Bex has shotgun shells on her ring attire?! :lmao

I never realized this... that's... that's awesome.

She really is their queen...


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

tommo010 said:


>


Holy shit I didn't realize Becky won the Ireland Sports Person of the year, here's something I didn't expect from WWE commentary, telling me interesting information.

I remember when someone posted the link here to vote on this.. awesome news

Edit:
Also, found out who suggested for her to try-out, his name is (Joe Cabray) 

http://www.98fm.com/To-Be-Where-I-Am-Was-Beyond-A-Dream-Growing-Up--Becky-Lynch--


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Ow? That must have hurt.
> 
> The real takeaway from this is... Bex has shotgun shells on her ring attire?! :lmao
> 
> ...


 God I hope that doesn't actually happen.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738526823361941504


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738557774464974848

She never holds back Lana will learn the hard way :becky


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

thegockster said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738526823361941504
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738557774464974848
> ...



:HA Man I love stuff like this from Bex


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> :HA Man I love stuff like this from Bex


I have yet to see her lose a twitter feud


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Bex is brutal on twitter. But why is Lana even tweeting Bex...? :aries2


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Becky and Charlotte actually had a pretty good match there on Smackdown. I like that Becky seems to change her comeback up a little almost every week. What a champ.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

thegockster said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738526823361941504
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738557774464974848
> ...



Lana's gonna get destroyed :rileyclap


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Seems likely. Alternatively, it may have also been Sheamus.


I am pretty sure she said in another interview that it was Sheamus who got her to come to WWE.










Edit-Nevermind it was that Sheamus inspired her to go because of the success he had in WWE.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Spike said:


> I might be (I'm probably...) wrong, but wasn't it Finn Bálor?


Balor just trained her at his wrestling school in Ireland when she was 15 


Sincere said:


> Seems likely. Alternatively, it may have also been Sheamus.


I don't think she was friends with him prior to coming to wwe. My money would be on Nattie or Paige if it was a WWE star that asked her to try out but my instinct tells me it was a contact she made on her Indy adventures like a booker or agent.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

tommo010 said:


>


Dat armbreaker :nak and dat hair pull into Dis-Arm-Her :bryan

Edit: I think, if she isn't going to show dem abs, then a shirt looks much better than a corset.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

@tommo010 @Spike @Sincere

She's mentionned it in tonnes of interviews although I couldn't find one after a quick search, I think the guy that suggested she tryout was Anthony Lynch (hencer her choice of name), owner of the Raw Conditionin Gym in Dublin.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

CJ said:


>


Ooft, yes please.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

thegockster said:


> I have yet to see her lose a twitter feud


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Drago said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Soon, my beating heart...soon.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

God I need to see that match


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

So now we have 2 Becky Lynch threads? I'm ok with that:lol

Edit: added 2 more stalkers fans pictures from Tulsa.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky's hair warrants its own thread :lmao Totally deserves it.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

:sodone


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739163649605050368
Wtf is this shit threatening to kill Becky and Sasha creepy as fuck if any of you have twitter report this bitch.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

The answer to the question who got Becky to go to wwe tryout, She was working as a stuntwoman on the tv show Vikings. She went down to a wrestling school to just try and work on some stuff for stunts, That's when she crossed paths with Joe Cabray a fellow Irishman who was working on the independent wrestling scene. He encouraged Becky to go for a tryout with WWE because he knew William Regal and the rest is history


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Source



> World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE), fresh off of their Extreme Rules pay-per-view event, will be taping WWE SmackDown at the Norfolk Scope on Tuesday, May 24. Currently advertised for the event are Superstars such as current WWE World Heavyweight Champion Roman Reigns, “The Phenomenal” AJ Styles, Karl Anderson, Luke Gallows, and many more. Also appearing will be the Irish “Lass Kicker” herself, Becky Lynch. Lynch is a veteran of the squared circle, having started her career nearly 13 years ago, and is now exciting the fans with the resurgence of Women’s wrestling in WWE. Lynch and I had a quick chat about her experiences over the years and where she sees the Women’s wrestling revolution going from here.
> 
> Jonathan McLarty: You are one of the Superstars responsible for the Women’s wrestling revolution that is going on in WWE. What is the next step to making this movement even bigger than it has become? What is the goal?
> 
> ...


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Drago said:


> Source
> 
> Becky Lynch: We want to main event WrestleMania. We want to main event every pay-per-view, if it’s possible. The next step will be having (former NXT Women’s Champion) Bailey up here to have that foursome.


They misspelled Bayley :cry
And yes' I'm down with that foursomeunk2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Those arms and shoulders though


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

CJ said:


>


I shouldn't laugh but that guy is clearly patching Sasha :HA


CJ said:


>


Becky's dress :zayn3


CJ said:


>


it looks like Sasha's thinking "that's not the right title"


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> I shouldn't laugh but that guy is clearly patching Sasha :HA
> 
> Becky's dress :zayn3
> 
> it looks like Sasha's thinking "that's not the right title"


Its also the wrong woman:jericho2:becky


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I get wanting to have big goals and stuff but the NXT women have pretty unrealistic goals. 

Sasha wants a Women's MITB, the closer we get to MITB the less likely it seems as it will have zero build up, maybe next year although still highly unlikely, considering some of the men struggle with the ladders there are few women on the roster that would even be able to manage them unless the got specially made lightweight ladders or something. 

Bayley wants a Hell In A Cell Match just :lmao at that. The men are barely aloud to do anything in that match anymore, nevermind the women. 

And Becky wants to Main Event Wrestlemania? 

Although IMO the women's match was the best match at Mania this year Vince & Dunn would never allow the women to ACTUALLY main event Mania, RAW or low level PPV's sure, maybe Survivor Series or the Rumble if they are lucky but not Mania.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Drago said:


>


She must be loaded she follows Becky everywhere


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

@CJ










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739149749081800704


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

> beckylynchwwe: Don’t miss the new season of #swerved after #raw tomorrow night!


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky Q&A session on facebook
Watch out on the 1st minute, very wonky quality, after that its fine.
"Boulder shoulders":maury

edit: youtube version


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Related to Bex never losing a Twitter feud, here's a throwback to when she was heeling it up in NXT (Sorry, @Drago  )


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Behold my mad skillz at Microsoft Paint as I sort of fixed the last image posted by Drago.










Much better. You welcome


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

That Becky Q&A man... :faint:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> Becky Q&A session on facebook
> Watch out on the 1st minute, very wonky quality, after that its fine.
> "Boulder shoulders":maury
> 
> edit: youtube version


The shout outs for Peyton Royce and Billie Kay roud

and could I hear Nakamura's music in the background I couldn't quite make it out :hmm:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Becky's theme starts at 33 seconds.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Becky Q&A session on facebook
> Watch out on the 1st minute, very wonky quality, after that its fine.
> "Boulder shoulders":maury
> 
> edit: youtube version


Becky's on the fly puns :lol

And she still does what she wawnts :becky


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Becky's theme starts at 33 seconds.


This is fucking cool, her Brock Lesnar theme cover is also rad.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Suplexing mt.Rushmore

Shout out by Taz to Becky Lynch(3:00 mark):becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Suplexing mt.Rushmore
> 
> Shout out by Taz to Becky Lynch(3:00 mark):becky


Caller: "I want to know, as a founding father of Suplex City, you are, who would you put on the list of the Suplex Mt. Rushmore?"

Taz: "...I think as far as looking at technique--proper technique of suplexes--one of the best around today is a female, and that's Becky Lynch. I mean, her style and her suplexing... and I've said it before, I humbly say it reminds me a lot of what I did. She shows a lot of variation in her throws, she's using her hips properly, you could see she's worked on this--it's not just something that was a gimmick for her, you know. So, I respect that."

:becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Bex in Vikings


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Man I wish Becky wasn't even involved in this feud it's awful and Becky's promo was the only half decent one not to mention she always looks like a right geek in this feud.

Dana has just been awful so far.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

So I read wrestlinginc results and see that once again the girls get only one segment, no match and ofc the segment is terrible and is still focused on Charlottes daddy issues and the harts vs Flairs feud with Becky being Natalya's sidekick for some unfathomable reason....

God jesus if only Becky would win at WrestleMania... 
I cant emphasis enough how much I want Becky to go back to NXT, this is not something that can be conveyed properly in human language.
Sasha fans should be happy she is no where to be found, she is protected from this mess.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Becky looks like Tails from _Sonic_ games now and I fucking love it!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky Lynch stuck as a sidekick to Natalya trying to make face Natalya interesting is infuriating on so many levels. A boring Alpha drags down an interesting Beta. 

I really wish Becky was in the Back with Sasha right now.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Her hair was kinda crazy tonight


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

This Charlotte Natalya feud has awful on so many levels. Neither one can sell a feud to save their lives and the matches and promos for the most part have been so bad.

Look at all the 3rd party talent used to promote their feud off the top of my head : Ric Flair (of course) Bret Hart, Dean Ambrose, Shane & Stephanie Mcmahon, The Usos, Paige, Becky Lynch, Dana Brooke.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Astro Zombie said:


> Her hair was kinda crazy tonight


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Drago said:


> Becky looks like Tails from _Sonic_ games now and I fucking love it!


Problem is she's always Tails to Someone else's Sonic.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Problem is she's always Tails to Someone else's Sonic.












The only thing missing is Becky screaming _I'm gonna fly circles around you!_ before her matches like Tails used to do in Sonic Rivals 2!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Problem is she's always Tails to Someone else's Sonic.


someone else's arthritic, asthmatic sonic with a limp broken leg, and shoe laces tied together.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> someone else's arthritic, asthmatic sonic with a limp broken leg, and shoe laces tied together.


Yeah this is a far more accurate description than what I used :lol


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

> When you're having a good time swerving people #swerved


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Fresh match-up finally!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Drago said:


> Fresh match-up finally!


If Becky jobs again :cry


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Reotor said:


> If Becky jobs again :cry


Maybe a little.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Those YouTube comments under that segment. People are very pissed off about the state of the division right now. It's like summer 2015 all over again. WWE, and the fans for that matter, never learn do they? 

People are already turning on Becky too, calling her boring. I bet these same guys would have been crying about her not getting the win at Wrestlemania 2 months ago. Same thing that happened to Paige and will happen to Sasha by October.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Those YouTube comments under that segment. People are very pissed off about the state of the division right now. It's like summer 2015 all over again. WWE, and the fans for that matter, never learn do they?
> 
> People are already turning on Becky too, calling her boring. I bet these same guys would have been crying about her not getting the win at Wrestlemania 2 months ago. Same thing that happened to Paige and will happen to Sasha by October.


This is what I'm talking about when I say Sasha is being protected.
Having Becky appear on TV does her no favors at all when all they have her do is job and take part in horrible segments.

It reminds me of when Sasha was being held back by team BAD, Becky is being held by 2 (some would say 3) dead weights.
Just watch tomorrow spoilers about Becky losing again, ugh.
And then those fuck heads will say: "welp she had her chance and couldn't get over!"
fuckers.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Becky's being over exposed, without even winning a title and the casuals are getting bored already fpalm 
At this rate shes gonna become the female Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Reotor said:


> This is what I'm talking about when I say Sasha is being protected.
> Having Becky appear on TV does her no favors at all when all they have her do is job and take part in horrible segments.
> 
> It reminds me of when Sasha was being held back by team BAD, Becky is being held by 2 (some would say 3) dead weights.
> ...


A very real possibility. This could be it for Becky. People will be begging to see her gone along with the others. I'm sure a more cynical person would think it's intentional sabotage to make Sasha and Bayley look better, but really it's just plain idiocy.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Why, oh why does Becky constantly get relegated to sidekick despite constantly showing that she's better on her own? That segment on RAW was awkward and piss poor. Women's division momentum has hit a screeching halt once again.

To steal a gif from Drago...


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> This is what I'm talking about when I say Sasha is being protected.
> Having Becky appear on TV does her no favors at all when all they have her do is job and take part in horrible segments.
> 
> It reminds me of when Sasha was being held back by team BAD, Becky is being held by 2 (some would say 3) dead weights.
> ...


This is what I was talking about many, many pages ago... and people were in here talking about, "it's fine, Becky is being saved for her big moment, she doesn't need to be winning, underdog, etc."

That's not how fans work. *No one wants to root for a loser*. Fans want a return on their investment. Only the most hardcore fans will stick with someone through thick and thin--this is demonstrable EVERYWHERE. You can't just job out someone indefinitely, turn them into a joke, a background prop, a forgone conclusion--and still expect fans of the general audience to give a fuck about them.

:draper2

Not only that, being burdened with this shitty story is pretty much doing nothing but hurting everyone involved. For Becky in particular, this is all lose-lose. Even if she pulls a win out of this (she won't--this story isn't about her, and it certainly isn't about her going over), it does very little for her, because there is nothing to be gained, and people have already checked out of this story--they don't give a shit.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Why, oh why does Becky constantly get relegated to sidekick despite constantly showing that she's better on her own? That segment on RAW was awkward and piss poor. Women's division momentum has hit a screeching halt once again.
> 
> To steal a gif from Drago...


As awkward and, to be frank, dumb as it was, I still can't help but appreciate that Becky's delivery, even when working with shit material, is still on another level. I mean, she did everything she could to give that crap segment some kind of sensible substance. The way she's constantly misused is truly criminal.


----------



## Airrazor (Apr 2, 2016)

Am I alone on the fact that Vince & Dunn are waiting for Sasha and/or Nikki Bella to return ? Because they're trying to make that division look so bad, they want us to give them what they want. I also think they have in it for Becky since late December up until the Royal Rumble. Your thoughts ?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> As awkward and, to be frank, dumb as it was, I still can't help but appreciate that Becky's delivery, even when working with shit material, is still on another level. I mean, she did everything she could to give that crap segment some kind of sensible substance. The way she's constantly misused is truly criminal.


Becky visibly puts passion into everything she does, because she clearly loves what she does, it's her life. She actually gets into her promos. It wasn't Becky's greatest day on the mic to be honest but her work ethic is fantastic.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm going to vent a little.

I agree with pretty much everything that has been sad here.

At this rate, in a couple of month no one will care at about Becky and we wouldn't be surprised to see her released by the next Spring. I don't fucking understand this booking, I've been saying it far more than a year now and I don't it is as justified as it is right now: Becky is not a "horsewomen" , at least, not booked as such. 
While the others were in NXT a year a half before her, even Alexa Bliss was in NXT before her, the only reason they're calling them horsewomen is because they just needed four girls, and Becky happened to be the best wrestler there and they threw her in the NXT 4-Way women's match back when Sasha won the belt. 
She then lost to Sasha to provide us a good fresh match.
But then looking at Charlotte who had 5 TO matches, Sasha who had 5 as well, and Bailey who had 6, Becky's only been in 2.

She never got to build a fan base down in NXT, something that is obviously important considering Sasha's still over because of what she did a year ago. Give Becky the chance to steal the show more than once and she'd be that over too...
But as you can see, all the other 3 are former NXT Women Champions, and pretty much guaranteed future Women Champions, who's the odd one out? who's jobbed to Sasha and Charlotte at least 5 times? 

Fuck this company, and fuck the fans here that will let booking blind them from seeing true talent, I swear sometimes I wish I'd do like some users on here do " HEY THIS GUY/GIRL IS GETTING A PUSH, I AM GOING TO CHEER HIM AND PROVE I AM RIGHT, I KNOW WHAT TALENT BECAUSE WWE AND VINCE ARE GENIUS HAHAHA <<< Roman Reign and Charlotte marks btw)

"Let's destroy the entire division to make one person looks good. Let's be set in our old ways, even if someone proves he can bring money, we don't want him/her if we didn't chose him/her before, we like to be right and we don't want anyone showing us that we underestimated any talent" .

I swear if Becky beats Dana tonight, it will be the biggest win of her career I think.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

etrbaby said:


> I'm going to vent a little.
> 
> I agree with pretty much everything that has been sad here.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you said about the horsewoman (I hate that name) thing. Becky isn't and never has been one. She's never been treated like a star. There's no NXT big 4, it's a big 3.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

They're killing whatever momentum she had. She's been given nothing meaningful to work with.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It's amazing how WWE somehow makes it better off for talent to be off T.v than being on it.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Just look at what the women's division is like right now,

Becky - One of the hottest stars at the start of the year, momentum derailed, can't win to save her life. Constantly reduced to a sidekick despite in many people's opinion being the most well rounded of the bunch

Sasha - One of the most consistently over people on the roster, say what you will, nowhere to be seen.

Charlotte - Improving, but having far too much put into her, doesn't seem like anyone even cares about the Ric split anymore. Title reign has undeservedly gone on for far too long.

Dana - Been booked pretty well, but she's not standing out in any way. She's not top level at anything in particular.

Natalya - Good wrestler, but unbelievably dull.

Paige - A la Sasha, very over, but nowhere to be seen. 

Summer - Nicely rounded, but jobbing right now.

Bayley's going to be fucked when she gets called up.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740011162721341441
Becky acknowledging Nattie tripped her when the brawl broke out :aryalol


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Becky defeated Dana tonight via submission. That's her first singles win in roughly 4 months.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> Becky defeated Dana tonight via submission. That's her first singles win in roughly 4 months.












Didn't really see that coming, personally. I was counting on another interference, or maybe a DQ. 

Not that I'm not grateful to see Becky not only winning on TV, but winning by sub over Dana, which seems fairly significant all things considered... but, what story is this supposed to be telling? That's my only question.

Will have to watch the match to see what context there may be.

Edit: Oh god... you don't think they'd... no, they wouldn't, would they? Would they make Becky put over Sasha to expedite her back into the title picture? And to do that, they put over Becky in something relatively minor to restore some semblance of credibility just to have her get beat by Sasha?

Alternatively, is this about Dana splitting from Charlotte? If Becky beat Dana, and Charlotte didn't save her, will Dana be resentful, and backstab Charlotte? Becky getting the win here is just a plot device for that?

Or is this simply 50/50 booking heading toward a PPV?


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

From some random reddit poster in attendance on Smackdown:



> Becky Lynch Vs Dana Brooke. Becky won, and she was over as hell.


Still cant find anything on how long and how good the match is, Its Dana so I would wager not much.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> From some random reddit poster in attendance on Smackdown:
> 
> 
> 
> Still cant find anything on how long and how good the match is, Its Dana so I would wager not much.


I figured it'd be short, and evidently it was. Also, this seems to explain the lack of interference/DQ.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740398958305017858

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740391896074334219
I wonder if Dana was distracted or something if Charlotte/Nattie were removed in the middle of the match. Like, if there's no distraction angle here, this almost sounds like not only a clean tap out, but a something of a squash, too... which is just... kinda shocking.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Cameraman!


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

etrbaby said:


> I'm going to vent a little.
> 
> I agree with pretty much everything that has been sad here.
> 
> ...


Oh for fuck's sake this is the most hyperbolic post in this entire fucking thread.

Becky is still shockingly over after all the times she's jobbed out just by being awesome and herself on television. They also are not going to fucking release someone they put this much effort into (which I know you all THINK is none, but please spare me) less than two years after their main roster debut.

Saying she's "not really a Horsewoman" because of her short time in developmental, aka was viewed as too ready to keep cooped up down there while the ugly duckling held down the fort during the Revolution (which apparently wasn't always the plan until Bayley got hurt) is just as ridiculous. You think that they HAD to call them Four Horsewomen? If they wanted to they could just call em the Three Queens of NXT or something like that. But sure, they OBVIOUSLY just included a woman they've marketed and continue to market heavily alongside the others because they just HAD to have four. It couldn't possibly be, oh I don't know, a recognition of how ready she was and her skills or anything like that.

And to say Becky never built a fanbase in NXT, when Full Sail loves her to the point they sing her theme just because WWE showed her in the crowd at Takeover: Respect, is ALSO ridiculous. Becky is good enough to explode in popularity from a single breakout match that _she didn't even win._ It took much longer for crowds to take to Banks and Bayley by comparison. Nobody really gave a shit when Charlotte beat Sasha one on one for the title.

And Becky beat Charlotte in the build up to the Royal Rumble. Beat Naomi in the build to Fast Lane. Why on Earth should anyone care what you think is the biggest win of her career (what about number one contendership in NXT? Doesn't count either I guess?) when you can't remember that recently?

The fucking fact you all can't see an obvious underdog who is still so focused on that a title win is all but guaranteed sometime in the future is so damn tiresome. Now to sit back and see how many write all this off as "lol typical Hurin blind optimism" because I'm not running around like a chicken with my head cut off because she hasn't been handed the world on a silver platter in a company where the booking is almost never fucking fair, and hasn't won the title in a rushed bid like all the other times WWE does it. Becky gets so much more focus than any third woman did during the AJ/Kaitlyn era that it's stunning. The concept of playing the long game is frustratingly impossible for you people sometimes.

Y'all actually think she's damaged in the long run by being in one shitty segment with Charlotte and Nattie yelling at each other? Did you all forget how apathetic people *used* to be towards her, or how people were doing the fucking wave while she wrestled a match once because of how awful a MizTV segment with PCB was? This is like the third or fourth time she's had the misfortune of being in one of these shitty scenes and it didn't ruin her before. R E L A X

Type up a venting post like this all you want, but sometimes, it _really_ pays to sit back and fucking think for a second before hitting submit.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky won a match... The apocalypse is clearly upon us. Didn't expect that at all.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Just seen the promo on Raw, Wont lie the whole thing was terrible, Nobody came out of it with any credit, From Charlotte saying sorry to Ric to Becky and Nattie's Promo, It was so bad, Becky playing Nattie's sidekick now, The draft may be the best thing to happen to Becky she needs to get of Raw, The women are so badly booked, I hold some hope that Smackdown will treat the women so much better and I'm sure a lot of the women would prefer to be on Smackdown, I can't see Charlotte or Sasha been anywhere but Raw but Paige and Becky on Smackdown and if they bring the likes of Asuka up from nxt then you could have a good little division were she could shine


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Becky's first clean solo pin or sub since Feb 15th ............. hell I don't care it was on Smackdown against Dana or even how it happened I'm just celebrating it,


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Becky's first clean solo pin or sub since Feb 15th ............. hell I don't care it was on Smackdown against Dana or even how it happened I'm just celebrating it,


 She ended Dana's undefeated streak. That is something worth celebrating.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> She ended Dana's undefeated streak. That is something worth celebrating.


Just need her to end another undefeated streak and all will be forgiven:agree:


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Just need her to end another undefeated streak and all will be forgiven:agree:


 Knowing WWE Sasha's streak will end because of Charlotte.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

That it took 4 months for Becky to get a singles win is about as sad as the fact that Sasha has remained undefeated since her debut. Both of these situations are ridiculous.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Knowing WWE Sasha's streak will end because of Charlotte.


I can see them giving that to Bayley.

Yes, i think it's going to stretch THAT far. :no:

I think Sasha is great but she's so over protected it's unbelievable.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I can see them giving that to Bayley.
> 
> Yes, i think it's going to stretch THAT far. :no:
> 
> I think Sasha is great but she's so over protected it's unbelievable.


Idk I don't think it's possible that WWE can really do a 1v1 feud that doesn't involve 50/50 booking without Roman or Cena especially since they'll properly face eachother every raw.

If they get a UFC woman star they should feed her to whoever is going to be the next woman champ but please for the love of god don't have Steph face her.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Didn't really see that coming, personally. I was counting on another interference, or maybe a DQ.
> 
> Not that I'm not grateful to see Becky not only winning on TV, but winning by sub over Dana, which seems fairly significant all things considered... but, what story is this supposed to be telling? That's my only question.
> 
> ...


Knowing WWE it's probably the 3rd thing. I wouldn't be surprised at all to see Becky used to further Sasha's momentum again though. They did it in February. The sad part is, Becky has never defeated Sasha in a televised match. The vast majority of their matches have the same result.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I love how Becky's figues face looks spot on and the rest look rubbish :lol


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Knowing WWE it's probably the 3rd thing. I wouldn't be surprised at all to see Becky used to further Sasha's momentum again though. They did it in February. The sad part is, Becky has never defeated Sasha in a televised match. The vast majority of their matches have the same result.


 They'd be dumb to do Sasha Becky now to set up Sasha Charlotte. Putting all your eggs in 1 basket like that would be bad business. Instead have Sasha win a multi woman #1 contenders match.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Acezwicker said:


> They'd be dumb to do Sasha Becky now to set up Sasha Charlotte. Putting all your eggs in 1 basket like that would be bad business. Instead have Sasha win a multi woman #1 contenders match.


Will be simpler they'll have Charlotte and Dana will win the tag match at MitB next night on Raw they'll cut a promo about how great they are and out will come Sasha for no reason and feud starts. :draper2


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Either way, I guess we better enjoy this victory while it lasts... Who knows how long the next one will take :cry


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> They'd be *dumb* to do Sasha Becky now to set up Sasha Charlotte. Putting all your eggs in 1 basket like that would be bad business. Instead have Sasha win a multi woman #1 contenders match.


WWE's specialty.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Will be simpler they'll have Charlotte and Dana will win the tag match at MitB next night on Raw they'll cut a promo about how great they are and out will come Sasha for no reason and feud starts. :draper2


 I'm fine with Becky & Nattie losing the money in the bank tag match as long as it leads to a heel turn for Natalya.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> I love how Becky's figues face looks spot on and the rest look rubbish :lol


I hope that figure wipes clean :lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> I'm fine with Becky & Nattie losing the money in the bank tag match as long as it leads to a heel turn for Natalya.


I'd prefer to see Becky finally get a submission win over Charlotte, earning herself a title match, in which Nattie turns on Becky...
Charlotte's undefeated PPV run since Battleground last year is getting on my last nerve.
and Becky's earned herself a win beside the tag match at SS last year.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

etrbaby said:


> I'd prefer to see Becky finally get a submission win over Charlotte, earning herself a title match, in which Nattie turns on Becky...
> Charlotte's undefeated PPV run since Battleground last year is getting on my last nerve.
> and Becky's earned herself a win beside the tag match at SS last year.


 Honestly it's of no significance to me since Charlotte's so boring. I was thinking Nattie walks out on Becky when she needs a tag. Becky valiantly tries to fight the numbers but she eventually succumbs to the numbers game because of a hard shot to the injured eye from Natalya.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Drago said:


>





> Oh my goodness! @chardaifisher is a miracle hair worker! Thanks for taming that wild mane


Even Becky admit that hair was a bit too much:lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Found the Smackdown match sound is a bit wonky though


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

They've given Charlotte and Bayley the same size hips. 

0/10 on that likeness.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

@ 10:31


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Ithil said:


> They've given Charlotte and Bayley the same size hips.
> 
> 0/10 on that likeness.


Becky's legs are also a totally different colour to the rest of her.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


> @ 10:31


Nice :becky

Though, I'm not looking forward to all the idiots that will be bitching and moaning about how they "can't understand anything they're saying" because non-American accents are too much for their tiny little brains to decipher.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

> beckylynchwwe: When you play with fire, you’re gonna get burned #straightfire #smackdown


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Nearly forgot how Dis-arm-her looks like.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Drago said:


>





Drago said:


>


Fierce fiery warrior Bex kickin lass and takin arms is everything :yes


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Also, I'm digging whatever she did to get her hair sorted out. She had some kind of loose knot/bun thing going on that looked great, IMO.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I loved her Smackdown hair. It was fucking awesome. Fierce as fuck.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


> @ 10:31


I'd love to see Becky and Peyton have a match one day. Two of my favourite women's wrestlers in WWE right now. :bayley2


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I'd love to see Becky and Peyton have a match one day. Two of my favourite women's wrestlers in WWE right now. :bayley2


Must be a Cumbrian thing with our taste in Women Wrestlers :becky


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd rather see Becky Vs. Billie as far as matches go. Peyton is pretty hot though.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Crasp said:


> I'd rather see Becky Vs. Billie as far as matches go. Peyton is pretty hot though.


Yeah, don't get me wrong, i quite like Billie too, there's just something about Royce's style that i really like. 

Becky and Billie did have a match on NXT not long after Takeover: Unstoppable back when Billie was under the ring name Jessie McKay. It was pretty short though from what i remember.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Yeah, don't get me wrong, i quite like Billie too, there's just something about Royce's style that i really like.
> 
> Becky and Billie did have a match on NXT not long after Takeover: Unstoppable back when Billie was under the ring name Jessie McKay. It was pretty short though from what i remember.


I think Peyton's movement is a lot more graceful in the ring than most (probably down to her dance/gymnastics past), although I don't find her offence that believable yet as it seems to lack impact/intensity. I just hope _all_ these "new" (use that term loosely) girls get some decent time on the shows soon, because the matches that we could be seeing in the womens division soon have every right to be as good or better than the 4HW era.

Oops I'm off topic again. On the Becky topic, it kills me that the Becky/Asuka match in Japan isn't going to be on TV. What a goddamn waste.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Becky and Billie did have a match on NXT not long after Takeover: Unstoppable




The transition into the Dis-Arm-Her :banderas


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> The transition into the Dis-Arm-Her :banderas


'The Discoostin Armbar!'

'The WHAT?'

:lmao


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> 'The Discoostin Armbar!'
> 
> 'The WHAT?'
> 
> :lmao


I know right :HA 

so glad they went with Dis-Arm-Her in the end


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I know right :HA
> 
> so glad they went with Dis-Arm-Her in the end


Definitely, sounds a hell of a lot better.

Though, Graves' constant roasting of Becky on commentary was pretty hilarious it has to be said :rileyclap


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Becky's hair at Smackdown made her look like a true viking. I dig it.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Definitely, sounds a hell of a lot better.
> 
> Though, Graves' constant roasting of Becky on commentary was pretty hilarious it has to be said :rileyclap


Hope Graves joins Mauro and Bex on SD from the brand split. :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Love her energy.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Drago said:


>


Nattie getting lost in the steam :lol Meanwhile, Bex be like, "I'm home." :becky


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Nattie getting lost in the steam :lol Meanwhile, Bex be like, "I'm home." :becky


Becky vs. Dana in a Smoke Match for SummerSlam confirmed.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

She is delicious. :yum


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Wait, Summer's a face now? :WTF2 :lmao


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Wait, Summer's a face now? :WTF2 :lmao












GODDAMMIT, WHO FUCKING CARES?!


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Drago said:


>


They look like they're at a goddamn roller disco.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

My favourite part of BG and THE BEST GIF EVER:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

NEW DA... MERCH!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Drago said:


> NEW DA... MERCH!


Gimme a "Straight Fire" Becky shirt I really need a Becky shirt that doesn't say Lass Kicker so I don't look like wife beater and 100% bad Lass isn't very manly either :maisie3


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Drago said:


> NEW DA... MERCH!


We need one for guys!!


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Jr latest blog said he doesnt know why wwe doesnt see becky as marketable because shes actually a main event keeper. Hes right becky is the real female that can be the top female and with her looks can translate to mainstream attention


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Rebeccaknox said:


> Jr latest blog said he doesnt know why wwe doesnt see becky as marketable because shes actually a main event keeper. Hes right becky is the real female that can be the top female and with her looks can translate to mainstream attention


JR has always been a fan of Becky, he posted this a few week ago too 



> “Watching Smackdown Thursday night and continue to be impressed with Becky Lynch’s presence in the ring and her overall skill set. If she keeps her foot on the gas pedal and can avoid the normal, pro wrestler pitfalls such as injuries, personal issues, getting lazy and refusing to accept personal responsibility fo one’s actions, Ms Lynch will be headlining many events in the future for WWE.”


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Rebeccaknox said:
> 
> 
> > Jr latest blog said he doesnt know why wwe doesnt see becky as marketable because shes actually a main event keeper. Hes right becky is the real female that can be the top female and with her looks can translate to mainstream attention
> ...


Hes right. Shes the most main roster adapted from the 3 callups. I think creative added her to the lame current feud to see if she can save it and when she does she will be rewarded


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Summer on the face team for some reason


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

CJ said:


>


Face Summer Rae:trips7


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Face Summer Rae:trips7


 I'm guessing because Paige wasn't on this house show so they used Summer as a substitute.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

roud


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Charlotte and Dana v Becky and Natalya confirmed for MITB.

:larry


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Why a tag team mitb matxh becky needs to hold the belt not be ruined in a feud thats not even hers.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Charlotte and Dana v Becky and Natalya confirmed for MITB.
> 
> :larry


and Becky is the only one with Charisma..the woman division needs more..that's boring.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> roud












Good things come to those who can wait and then they actually mean something.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Crusin for a bruisin! Becky rules let her cut promos all the time but without nattie interfering in the promo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153822160856443/

:becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Omfg Becky :lmao 

She's like channeling Enzo in that promo

Never change, Bex. :becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I get the feeling either Becky or Natalya are turning heel. 

Natalya is the wiser choice and has peaked as a babyface while there is still quite a few things you can do with Becky.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Acezwicker said:


> I get the feeling either Becky or Natalya are turning heel.
> 
> Natalya is the wiser choice and has peaked as a babyface while there is still quite a few things you can do with Becky.


Nah tonight just proved to me Charlotte is walking out on Dana


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Nah tonight just proved to me Charlotte is walking out on Dana


 That could be a red herring. With the way Becky and Natalya are frequently posting selfies together so frequently about their friendship is what's giving me that impression.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> Nah tonight just proved to me Charlotte is walking out on Dana


Yeah. I'm guessing we may even see a betrayal at MITB, which Becky/Nattie have been touching on at every opportunity on a mic. I'm going to laugh my ass off if they try to turn Dana face... fpalm


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Becky shoes vs kofi shoes book it Vince!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

sorry if it was already posted but i like these pics


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

:cena6


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

There's definitely a betrayal going down somewhere at MITB.

If Becky turns heel fpalm


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> There's definitely a betrayal going down somewhere at MITB.
> 
> If Becky turns heel fpalm


I think we're giving WWE too much credit at this point, are they really gonna start a secondary feud out of this? I'm not so sure and I think this is the last time we'll see them (Nattie and Becky) used in a productive manner until the brand split. MitB is the last PPV before the split and seems to be billed as this big blow off PPV so I'm essentially expecting most feuds to tied off and ended at MiTB including this one, I think they are gonna use Dana as a filler feud with Charlotte at Battleground as that PPV happens the week after the split as too much evidence points to Charlotte betraying Dana and them feuding,

1, Dana is rumored for a push and Vince is high on her
2, Dana just cost Charlotte a match on Raw
3, Having Charlotte walk out proves Becky and Nattie are right about her and plays into what we know about Charlotte's character 
4, Nattie kinda wins her feud with Charlotte but doesn't get the belt it's "good way"(in WWEs eyes) to have Nattie win the feud and keep their dream Summerslam match.

I will state I think face Dana will suck and this feud will be a train wreck but we all know the end game is Sasha's big moment and using Dana this way serves the purpose of prolonging Charlotte's reign to Summerslam without further using the likes of Paige, Nattie or Becky who wouldn't gain anything by being beat in a nothing filler title match at Battleground.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742587176823730177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742530172025372672
:becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742583553406476288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742560771939405825
:lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Never disliked Natalya as much as I do now.
I can only hope after MITB this "friendship" can be put to rest and we forget it ever existed.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

If Becky or Natalya turns heel, then Natalya is the wiser choice here. Becky is in no way failing as a babyface while Natalya has failed and is failing right now.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't see anybody turning on Sunday nor Charlotte ditching Dana. The heels will get a standard victory since they looked weak on the go home Raw. Natalya should eat the loss to end the feud once and for all because this just can't keep going on. Paige has beaten Charlotte twice now. Give her a shot at Battleground and allow Becky&Natalya to move on.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Becky and nattie mic skill difference over 9000. Now becky must win the belt. She can save this division


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

SD spoilers have me scratching my head...


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sincere said:


> SD spoilers have me scratching my head...


I don't know what to think. On one hand Becky looked strong on Main Event but Charlotte looked strong on Smackdown. Since ME is non-canon I'm assuming the faces will win at MITB and extend this feud even further:flair


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> I don't know what to think. On one hand Becky looked strong on Main Event but Charlotte looked strong on Smackdown. Since ME is non-canon I'm assuming the faces will win at MITB and extend this feud even further:flair


 Non canon? Stories have been furthered on main event before.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

How can anyone not appreciate the brilliance of Becky Lynch is beyond me..
We need a Twitter Championship match vs Kevin Owens. Book it.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Non canon? Stories have been furthered on main event before.


Not since it stopped being live in America though


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Caffore said:


> Not since it stopped being live in America though


 They furthered Total Divas vs Bad & Blonde almost exclusively on Main event and a few pre-show matches.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> They furthered Total Divas vs Bad & Blonde almost exclusively on Main event and a few pre-show matches.


Aye but that stuff they put on Youtube. All the main story stuff was on Raw. 

Feuds still continue on Main Event but in terms of story carried over, nothing on Main Event or Superstars is canon unless shown elsewhere


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743078724795551744
:becky


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh how I have missed her these past two weeks :zayn3


Gotta catch up with some of the product, I read that Bex won a couple of matches :mark:


Tag match at MITB is a bit meh but at least she's on the show :dance


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Becky is so damn over here, she had let's go Becky chants, and loud "Becky" chants, good match by the ladies. I really hope this girl becomes champion one day!!


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Becky proves again and again shes the best. In the mic


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Errr guys, you might want to avoid Becky's Instagram for a while.
At least until a certain recent picture will go down a few lines.

Just a fair warning:heyman6


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

That lil kid cheering for Becky on ME

roud


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Reotor said:


> Errr guys, you might want to avoid Becky's Instagram for a while.
> At least until a certain recent picture will go down a few lines.
> 
> Just a fair warning:heyman6


hahaahah 
the guy also posted a nice pic with her a couple of weeks back.. nice couple


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> Errr guys, you might want to avoid Becky's Instagram for a while.
> At least until a certain recent picture will go down a few lines.
> 
> Just a fair warning:heyman6


It's ok this isn't the Paige thread most of us are not really bothered about him :becky


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Errr guys, you might want to avoid Becky's Instagram for a while.
> At least until a certain recent picture will go down a few lines.
> 
> Just a fair warning:heyman6


She seems very happy in the pic, that's all that matters.











:mj2


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> It's ok this isn't the Paige thread most of us are not really bothered about him :becky


LMAO, too true.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> It's ok this isn't the Paige thread most of us are not really bothered about him :becky


Hehe I know, i'm just teasing.:ghost


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

etrbaby said:


> Becky is so damn over here, she had let's go Becky chants, and loud "Becky" chants, good match by the ladies. I really hope this girl becomes champion one day!!


Interesting side note Becky made her NxT debut against Summer Rae






ohhh and fuck that Irish jig gimmick so glad that got dumped after a couple of matches.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

If this feud ends in Natalya turning heel on Bex and actually becoming somewhat interesting I'd be down for that.



Only if Becky comes out on top of course :lol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

etrbaby said:


> Becky is so damn over here, she had let's go Becky chants, and loud "Becky" chants, good match by the ladies. I really hope this girl becomes champion one day!!


- Marketable
- One of, arguably the, best in ring and on the mic
- Plenty of charisma
- First proper babyface character seen in the division in years
- Has no issues getting over with casuals or hardcore fans.


In summary, fuck the WWE if she never becomes champion.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Curios thought. Sasha has 10 shirts real impresive. Becky has 6 shirts vut has never been champ or promoted as much but they still sell out. Charlotte 2 only. My calculation is if becky was promoted as much she would move more merch (some male fans dont wear her merch for the logo). My opinion is in the end she will be the top female merch seller and get her a movie she might make a wwe movie good for once


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone got the video of the backstage segment from SD?? Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

etrbaby said:


> Becky is so damn over here, she had let's go Becky chants, and loud "Becky" chants, good match by the ladies. I really hope this girl becomes champion one day!!


Summer and Becky could have a decent feud. There only other real chickenshit heel is Charlotte and that's been done to death so I don't see why not. She's solid in ring and arguably the best talker in the women's division. I wish they used her more.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Kill! Becky kill!:mark:


----------



## lig7 (Jun 18, 2016)

Great thread!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743911889726406656
Looks like something is going to happen in the match it better not be a Dana Brooke face turn, might be Sasha repeating what happened at Royal Rumble as well :shrug


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743911889726406656
> Looks like something is going to happen in the match it better not be a Dana Brooke face turn, might be Sasha repeating what happened at Royal Rumble as well :shrug


In before a random Sasha appears to kick Becky out of the ring and get shoehorned into a story/feud again... :cry


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743911889726406656
> Looks like something is going to happen in the match it better not be a Dana Brooke face turn, might be Sasha repeating what happened at Royal Rumble as well :shrug


The surprise being that it ends almost instantly after Charlotte and Dana fall out, Shane comes out to make it a Fatal 4 Way for the Women's Championship instead, and then Becky rolls up Charlotte to win the title.

Right?

*Sigh*


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743911889726406656
> Looks like something is going to happen in the match it better not be a Dana Brooke face turn, might be Sasha repeating what happened at Royal Rumble as well :shrug


I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> The surprise being that it ends almost instantly after Charlotte and Dana fall out, Shane comes out to make it a Fatal 4 Way for the Women's Championship instead, and then Becky rolls up Charlotte to win the title.
> 
> Right?
> 
> *Sigh*


In less than 20 minutes I managed to conjure up 5 different scenerio's of how that match can end.
I'm sure that each of them would be better than what ever the fuck WWE will actually do.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Reotor said:


> In less than 20 minutes I managed to conjure up 5 different scenerio's of how that match can end.
> I'm sure that each of them would be better than what ever the fuck WWE will actually do.


It probably won't even be a 'surprise'

If it's a Dana face turn or a random Sasha insertion i'm going to be pretty damn annoyed.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743911889726406656
> Looks like something is going to happen in the match it better not be a Dana Brooke face turn, might be Sasha repeating what happened at Royal Rumble as well


Becky steals the show and wins the title or becky liked a tweet of her joining the vullet club. Maybe a clue


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thats one lucky guy,


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> The surprise being that it ends almost instantly after Charlotte and Dana fall out, Shane comes out to make it a Fatal 4 Way for the Women's Championship instead, and then Becky rolls up Charlotte to win the title.
> 
> Right?
> 
> *Sigh*


More like Dana rolls up Becky


----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)

With how nonsensical the booking's been for the women's division, an inexplicable heel turn from Becky wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I think the way they played it is, after Dana threw Becky in the ring, Becky's anger at Dana got the best of her and it inadvertently cost Natalya the match. Natalya looked shocked or upset at Becky on Smackdown.

Becky's intentions for going after Dana were good and were only to help out Natalya by taking out Dana. Dana's role here was to simply serve as a nuisance and plant seeds of dissention between Becky and Natalya.

Additional Notes

Becky is on a 3 match win streak defeating Charlotte by Dq, Dana by submission after Charlotte and Natalya were ejected and defeating Summer by submission.

Natalya on the other hand is on a 2 match losing streak getting pinned by Dana and losing to Charlotte via submission. 

Natalya is taking the fall at money in the bank and is likely turning heel.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

SimplyHere said:


> With how nonsensical the booking's been for the women's division, an inexplicable heel turn from Becky wouldn't surprise me in the least.


If it was HHH in charge and not Vince I'd be fine with this. Her heel character on NXT is still my favourite version of her. She was badass and won clean over babyfaces. The women's division could use a tough bruiser and Becky would be a great fit. She's bigger than most of the others and already throws women around anyway. 

Of course it's VKM so she'd be a chickenshit and run for her life whenever Sasha or Bayley sneeze at her.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm confident Becky will not take the fall even if her team loses. Don't see Dana turning face either.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Rebeccaknox said:


> Becky steals the show and wins the title or becky liked a tweet of her joining the vullet club. Maybe a clue


 Likely Becky being a tease.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743911889726406656
> Looks like something is going to happen in the match it better not be a Dana Brooke face turn, might be Sasha repeating what happened at Royal Rumble as well :shrug



So Sasha returning then.................... I'll over here trying to act surprised


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Reotor said:


> Kill! Becky kill!:mark:


I've seen this quite a few times, but I still can't get my brain to accept that it's her. It looks nothing like her.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> So Sasha returning then.................... I'll over here trying to act surprised


I can see it now. One way or another Charlotte ends up standing tall then cue the music.
''OH MY, ITS THE BOSS''
''SHES COMING FOR THE TITLE MAGGLE!''

Meanwhile Paige, with her two wins over Charlotte, remains at the back of the line.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

tommo010 said:


> So Sasha returning then.................... I'll over here trying to act surprised


Meanwhile I will be like........... :shmoney:nasir


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Don't know why people are salty over Sasha getting a chance. She's been out of the picture for ages and Charlotte has had feuds with everyone else.

Makes sense for Sasha to come in now.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Silent Alarm said:


> Don't know why people are salty over Sasha getting a chance. She's been out of the picture for ages and Charlotte has had feuds with everyone else.
> 
> Makes sense for Sasha to come in now.


Don't think anyone is salty. It's obvious Sasha is next in line, I think the concern is mainly that they'll bring her back like they did at the Rumble and just give her the title, which is kinda weak. 

A larger issue is simply with the way WWE does things. If you're not in the title feud, you're pretty much doing nothing. I'm of the opinion that Becky doesn't need to be champion right now, I think her character works well in the chase and she doesn't need a title to stay over. But her booking has been aimless since WrestleMania. Part of that is because of Emma's injury, but still. If she's gonna chase, they need to actually make her journey interesting. 

When Sasha comes back I think some might be expecting Becky to end up doing nothing like Sasha was, so there's some concern there as well. Ideally, everyone would have something to do, but oh well.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spike said:


> I've seen this quite a few times, but I still can't get my brain to accept that it's her. It looks nothing like her.


Go to the video link and pause it. It looks exactly like Becky because it is very clearly Becky.

https://vid.me/oong/becky-lynch-in-vikings


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Silent Alarm said:


> Don't know why people are salty over Sasha getting a chance. *She's been out of the picture for ages*


You seem to know exactly why people might be "salty" (though I wouldn't necessarily put it that way) about it. :draper2


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Meltzer said there's no surprise. Bryan Alvarez always reports BS that never comes true.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

She looks utterly fantastic here. As ever, but yeah.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Don't know why people are salty over Sasha getting a chance. She's been out of the picture for ages and Charlotte has had feuds with everyone else.
> 
> Makes sense for Sasha to come in now.


It's not really about her getting a chance it's how and why she's getting chance, I have no actual problem with Sasha she is one of the best but her booking has been half arsed, lazy and predictable and she's done absolutely nothing since her debut on the main roster that entitles her to a title reign, she's not been seen on Raw and Smackdown since the night after Mania yet we all know she's gonna appear anytime in the next few week and be handed a title match and reign based on some entitlement she seems to have because she is next in line in their grand plan of who they think is the most deserving. Yes a lot of this is not her fault but it just highlights everything wrong with the Women's division booking recently, you have performer in Becky Lynch who is over and the first natural true babyface in years as the perfect choice to end Charlotte's reign in a good meaningful and logical story point of view but instead we're gonna get Sasha who is the most natural and best heel they have be shoehorned in and win the title as pseudo babyface with no actual story behind it.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> It's not really about her getting a chance it's how and why she's getting chance, I have no actual problem with Sasha she is one of the best but her booking has been half arsed, lazy and predictable and she's done absolutely nothing since her debut on the main roster that entitles her to a title reign, she's not been seen on Raw and Smackdown since the night after Mania yet we all know she's gonna appear anytime in the next few week and be handed a title match and reign based on some entitlement she seems to have because she is next in line in their grand plan of who they think is the most deserving. Yes a lot of this is not her fault but it just highlights everything wrong with the Women's division booking recently, you have performer in Becky Lynch who is over and the first natural true babyface in years as the perfect choice to end Charlotte's reign in a good meaningful and logical story point of view but instead we're gonna get Sasha who is the most natural and best heel they have be shoehorned in and win the title as pseudo babyface with no actual story behind it.


I think my main issue with Sasha getting it is, that was the plan since Mania 31 when Vince saw the Charlotte/Sasha San Jose match. Since then the plan has been Sasha vs Charlotte the feud of the generation. And nothing will change that.

Problem is, Charlotte has dropped of a cliff in terms of skill since coming up, and Sasha, in all honesty, has as well. She's still a really good wrestler of course but all her non-ppv matches are carbon copies of the ones she had in NXT with girls like Charlotte and Becky, her PPV matches are pre-planned, and her non-PPV matches with girls she's never worked with before are quite frankly bad (look at her vs Nikki Bella). This isn't Sasha as good as she was in NXT, not nearly close.

Then you look at reactions, Charlotte is a dead champion at the moment, and Sasha has a protest chant in "We Want Sasha" whenever it's bad in the division (we'll get it tonight) but then you look at it when she's in a match, and to be honest the crowd is quiet. Real quiet. Because they've saw nothing yet to get behind her. They know they've got to like her, and they know that one chant from other towns, but they really don't know what to like about her, because WWE hasn't given us it yet. 

Add on top of that the fact that there are girls who are quite frankly out-performing both in the ring this year, on the mic, and getting better reactions. Becky is the main one easily, and should be pushed as a mega-face. Then also you've got someone like Paige who is 100% more over despite bad booking, and who is putting on great matches on c-shows. There are way better performers in the division this year than Charlotte and Sasha, but they don't get a nod or recognition at all, because the plan for 2 years now has been Sasha/Charlotte eternally, and they'll do that no matter what. Hell, the push for both girls is almost as obnoxious as the push for Reigns: Sasha probably gonna become the longest undefeated wrestler in the modern era, and Charlotte is gonna be the first wrestler ever to win at every PPV in a debut year. 

Sasha is great, but it's the principle behind the push, and the fact that, despite being good, she is still getting the rub beyond people currently much more deserving on every level (although part of the reason why is due to WWE's booking not Sasha, e.g-the fans and mic work)


----------



## Boos17 (Oct 28, 2013)

I hate the her nickname but she sure is good looking!


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Welp, not going to watch MITB, but will read about it tomorrow morning.
Hope Becky will go over in her match even when hope is slim.

At least, for the love of god WWE, don't do anything horrible to Becky, plz.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

you forgot this one:


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i'd cum in becky's mouth. natties face looks like its made out of plastic.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Rock being a redhead - Check
Rock being a brunette - Check
Rock being a blonde - Check


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Continuum said:


> i'd cum in becky's mouth. natties face looks like its made out of plastic.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

She's so hot as a blonde. Good grief.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Pretty sure she looks good with any hair color


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Astro Zombie said:


> Pretty sure she looks good with any hair color


My thoughts exactly. I have yet to see a hair color on her she hasn't looked great in.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Poor Becky and now she is stuck in a feud with Nattie.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Poor Becky and now she is stuck in a feud with Nattie.


I was actually thinking Dana and Charlotte would split somehow. I guess those predicting the Nattie turn were right. At least it gives Bex more face sympathy, but I'm not exactly thrilled about the prospect of her being stuck in a feud with Nattie, if that's what's coming from this. OTOH, at least she's almost a certain to win that feud... which would make it her first feud in the win column? Becky actually has a chance of getting put over for once. I just hope Nattie is a much better heel than she is a face if Becky is going to be put into a feud with her, because if she's not, then ugh...

The only other silver lining is that she does seem to be getting the Bayley treatment. But honestly, how many more partners and best friends are going to betray her? This is getting ridiculous...


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I won't turn on you Becky. I promise.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

They're turning Becky into Roman. They keep screwing her over, hardly ever giving her a win, and at some point the sympathy is going to wear thin. The payoff needs to happen emphatically, without help from anyone, and soon. She needs to be standing tall by the end of Summerslam and then build towards winning the title, or she's done. Becky is one of the main reasons I watch but it's just getting painful now, and not in a good way. 

It's a hard-Knox life for us.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

That's 4 people in the last year and a half that have turned on her. She just looks like an idiot now, falling for the same thing every few months. She even said she was done with friends after Charlotte but that didn't last long, as is typical of WWE.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xis0utkw1p8


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> That's 4 people in the last year and a half that have turned on her. She just looks like an idiot now, falling for the same thing every few months. She even said she was done with friends after Charlotte but that didn't last long, as is typical of WWE.


By my count its Paige (she turned on Charlotte more than Becky but whatever) Charlotte and now Natalya, so 3.
Who else turned on Becky







Oh Becky you know how to play on my feels:cry


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

I thought it was great. They even let her have her own little moment after the attack and the crowd loved her. If anything it garnered her more sympathy. 

I think this could be a good feud plus Becky can actually win this one.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Astro Zombie said:


> I thought it was great. They even let her have her own little moment after the attack and the crowd loved her. If anything it garnered her more sympathy.
> 
> I think this could be a good feud plus Becky can actually win this one.


Or they can have Nattie beat her up each week only to have Sasha come in for the save.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Or they can have Nattie beat her up each week only to have Sasha come in for the save.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Dang becky is the only diva here getting reactions and carried the match plus her acting and expressions are the best. This feud against the sasha flair feud will show becky is the real female star


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Reotor said:


> By my count its Paige (she turned on Charlotte more than Becky but whatever) Charlotte and now Natalya, so 3.
> Who else turned on Becky
> 
> 
> ...


Sasha last February.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Oh Becky you know how to play on my feels:cry


Her heartbreak promos are the most authentic feeling thing in WWE. :cry

:applause


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I really hope they don't do Sasha vs Becky as a #1 contender's match. That would be really stupid. A fatal 4 way with Charlotte Paige Becky and Sasha is much smarter with the argument being that they've all got a pinned Charlotte. 

Paige is in the match to take the fall and Natalya will be out late in the match to Brawl with Becky setting up their Summerslam match. Hopefully on the next raw, Sasha beats Dana to become #1 contender for Charlotte for Summerslam.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It seems like the Summerslam plans for the women are Sasha vs Charlotte and Becky Lynch vs Natalya.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

In a normal company an alone moment with the crowd after a match would an indication of a big pay off along the way.

But this is WWE so lol no:ghost


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah it's just a way to write Becky & Nattie out of the title picture. They'll feud, and probably have some good matches, but nobody will see them on shows like Main Event etc.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> It seems like the Summerslam plans for the women are Sasha vs Charlotte and Becky Lynch vs Natalya.


I hope by the time SS roles around Natalya is nowhere near any PPV matches and she is in the Heel vet jobber spot Alicia had.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I really hope they don't do Sasha vs Becky as a #1 contender's match. That would be really stupid. A fatal 4 way with Charlotte Paige Becky and Sasha is much smarter with the argument being that they've all got a pinned Charlotte.
> 
> Paige is in the match to take the fall and Natalya will be out late in the match to Brawl with Becky setting up their Summerslam match. Hopefully on the next raw, Sasha beats Dana to become #1 contender for Charlotte for Summerslam.


They'll probably do Sasha vs. Paige at Battleground. At least they should. I'm not a Paige fan but they need to throw that woman a bone. She doesn't seem happy with her place and she's popular enough to justify being on a PPV.

Don't expect Becky or Nattie on PPV for the rest of the year. This was done to write them out of the title picture (finally) and ship them off to Smackdown/Main Event.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Let's see how Nattie fares as a heel, if she does good the feud has the potential to be interesting. I liked the direction in which they went... I was afraid they were going to do something stupid.

It's hard to predict things with the brand split coming soon, but I guess Becky will either be the face of Smackdown or will go after Sasha when she wins the title at Summerslam.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Probably means nothing just like the Waytts were on the Payback poster but i still find it intresting.

I also like Becky is on Rollins side, aka the correct side.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

As far as a 'surprise' goes, a Natalya heel turn is far better than a Dana face turn or a random Sasha appearance would have been. Hopefully Becky can actually go over this time around and get back into the title picture, because she was really the only one in that tag match which the crowd were even remotely invested in, parts of the crowd were audibly singing her theme, she was the only one that got chants during the match as far as i can remember, and she was applauded again post turn. 

And at least she has something to roll with for a little while now. A feud with Natalya isn't exactly ideal but perhaps as a heel Natalya will do a little better. I'm actually quite encouraged by this.

And them feels in that interview... :vincecry


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

They better be going somewhere with this Becky can't trust friends/partners thing because it's happening way to much now if anything this is the final nail in the coffin for trusting anyone and now she's got to stand alone and look out for herself, but part me thinks they'll just bring up Bayley to help her

and since she's been dubbed the Women's Division version of him having Ambrose winning the title has actually given me hope Becky will have her night sooner or later :becky



Reotor said:


> Probably means nothing just like the Waytts were on the Payback poster but i still find it intresting.
> 
> I also like Becky is on Rollins side, aka the correct side.


I was thinking Raw on the left and Smackdown on the right?



Reotor said:


> By my count its Paige (she turned on Charlotte more than Becky but whatever) Charlotte and now Natalya, so 3.
> Who else turned on Becky


If you say last year and half like he said Sasha in NxT too which technically counts as that was the start of this Character for Becky


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I was thinking Raw on the left and Smackdown on the right?


Nah. Cena's all but confirmed for Smackdown.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn Becky in that post match interview, I just wanted to buy a ticket to Vegas to give her a hug.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> If you say last year and half like he said Sasha in NxT too which technically counts as that was the start of this Character for Becky


Can some one point me to where exactly Sasha turned on Becky?
Because I remember it was in fact Becky that turned on Sasha at the fatal 4 way at Rival.
Sasha and Becky had alliance and tried to pin Bayley at the same time, they argued and then Becky feinted backing down and "agreed" with Sasha.
Then when Sasha turned her back Becky suplexed her and the alliance was over.








my favorite part in that match:grin2: 

Now that I think about it...Becky was quite the backstabber back in NXT!:surprise:

karma is a bitch!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Can some one point me to where exactly Sasha turned on Becky?
> Because I remember it was in fact Becky that turned on Sasha at the fatal 4 way at Rival.
> Sasha and Becky had alliance and tried to pin Bayley at the same time, they argued and then Becky feinted backing down and "agreed" with Sasha.
> Then when Sasha turned her back Becky suplexed her and the alliance was over.
> ...


Yeah, Sasha and Becky more fell out with each other rather than one turning on the other, because on the NXT episode before Rival Bayley beat Becky after Sasha rolled Becky back in the ring, then they had a post match argument and Becky shoved Sasha to the floor, that was when the seeds were planted really.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Probably means nothing just like the Waytts were on the Payback poster but i still find it intresting.
> 
> I also like Becky is on Rollins side, aka the correct side.


More than that, she's on the heel side. Everyone on the right is a heel right now except her. Or is that Cass in at the back there?

Also lol at Rollins just jumping right into Roman's fist. There's no way that knee is going to connect first.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

:mj2


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> More than that, she's on the heel side. Everyone on the right is a heel right now except her. *Or is that Cass in at the back there?*
> 
> Also lol at Rollins just jumping right into Roman's fist. There's no way that knee is going to connect first.


It looked like Neville at first, but yeah it's Cass.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Probably means nothing just like the Waytts were on the Payback poster but i still find it intresting.
> 
> I also like Becky is on Rollins side, aka the correct side.


I mean, that's pretty deliberate. That isn't random.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I wouldn't look into that Battleground advert too much. Why would they turn Becky heel so shortly after Nattie attacked her?


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

My first impression of the BG promo was RAW v Smackdown, Nice to see Becky is in the centre of it though, Looking forward to the match between Nattie and Bex, They will defo have a good match, I'm hoping Nattie brings it as a heel, It has the making of a Smackdown feud which is not a bad thing they will get the time to build the feud


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Killer promo


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Once again becky proves shes a genius. In the mic even mic foley praised it again


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I really liked Becky's promo last night. Natalya is already more entertaining than she was for the last two months. This could be good if they don't relegate them to c shows.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I told a friend of mine yesterday that it would cool if they had Natalya cut a promo and explain why she did what she did and then have Becky show up and beat the shit out of her.

So naturally WWE do the exact opposite of what i had in mind :cry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Great promo again from Bex last night :clap

At least she's not been left with nothing to do while the title feud is going on.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> At least she's not been left with nothing to do while the title feud is going on.


Just hoping this feud with Natayla can see Becky pick up some W's and not be jobbed out...again.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Punkamaniac said:


> Just hoping this feud with Natayla can see Becky pick up some W's and not be jobbed out...again.


I know WWE can be stupid, but hopefully they're not actually dumb enough to job her out to Nattie. Becky should win this feud decisively, before hopefully moving back into the title picture :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> At least she's not been left with nothing to do while the title feud is going on.


We'll see...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

CJ said:


>


I wish she had a chin strap for her hats, jfc :lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0621/612885/original-plans-for-wwe-money-in-the-bank-heel-turn/









Not sure what to say about this.
well actually I am sure I just don't want to be permanently banned for too much profanity.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Reotor said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0621/612885/original-plans-for-wwe-money-in-the-bank-heel-turn/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there was really some Daniel Bryan underdog thing going on they wouldn't even consider turning Becky heel. This tells me it's not happening. There are no long term plans for her at all.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> If there was really some Daniel Bryan underdog thing going on they wouldn't even consider turning Becky heel. This tells me it's not happening. There are no long term plans for her at all.


My thoughts exactly, the only long term plans they have for her is to make others look strong.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Reotor said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0621/612885/original-plans-for-wwe-money-in-the-bank-heel-turn/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank god they changed the plans lol.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0621/612885/original-plans-for-wwe-money-in-the-bank-heel-turn/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm calling BS on this surely they'd know Becky would have been cheered if they tried to heel turn her on Nattie? In fact I'm willing to put good money on there being only one women Becky could legit heel turn on and get heat and it's been done before.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Let's not underestimate WWE's ineptitude. As I understand it, the only reason for the switch around was that Becky was due for that _Be A Star_ appearance. I guess they don't want her representing an anti-bulling charity if she'd just beat the shit out of someone who thought Becky was a friend.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Fancy seeing her there


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The degree to which one must be inept enough to even for a moment entertain the idea of turning Becky heel at this point is just astounding. If this idea was legitimately considered, that tells us everything we need to know about the future success of the women's division. But honestly, it wouldn't even be surprising at this point, given how poorly managed it's been for so long. I don't know what the issue is--I don't know if it's Vince, or some element of creative, or something else, but it seems like they just need a fresh perspective and set of ideas/vision for the division, because whoever is making the decisions for this division is clearly bad at their job.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Fancy seeing her there


That's pretty cool


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Smackdown spoilers becky loses to dana and sasha makes the save. Wow wwe make becky lose to make sasha look strong


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Don't put those spoilers here, some people don't want the show spoiled. Stick to the thread dedicated for that.


----------



## Slicked (Jun 18, 2016)

I would cum in her mouth if I could !


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Pretty sure we discussed spoilers freely in the past here.

Becky is Dana Brookes personal jobber at this point, the same girl that was knocked out by a single punch from Sasha last night gets to beat Becky (and from what I read it was clean too) for the 3rd time now, Wonderful.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

@;


Rebeccaknox said:


> Smackdown spoilers becky loses to dana and sasha makes the save. Wow wwe make becky lose to make sasha look strong


I'm seeing something completely different from other sites.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...spoilers-wwe-smackdown-tapings-for-this-week/



> ** SPOILERS ** WWE SmackDown Tapings For This Week
> June 21, 2016
> 
> * Sasha Banks defeated Dana Brooke by DQ when WWE Women's Champion Charlotte got involved. Paige attacked Charlotte, leading to Sasha and Paige standing tall
> ...


Are these fake or something?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The wrestlinginc spoilers are fake.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

wtf? why are there fake spoilers :lol

Also, fuck this company.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745482969192620032
roud


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745462492113960962
:lol


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't even know what the hell happened on Smackdown. Wrestling Inc now says that Becky won by DQ and Sasha saved her little buddy afterwards.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Something fishy with these spoilers in general, when was the last time a women worked 2 matches in a taping? Are we sure it wasn't Paige fighting Dana would make more sense since she was involved in the angle on Raw unless something has changed with Paige's status after the "incident" in Vegas and they just threw Becky in for reasons.:maisie3


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Something fishy with these spoilers in general, when was the last time a women worked 2 matches in a taping? Are we sure it wasn't Paige fighting Dana would make more sense since she was involved in the angle on Raw unless something has changed with Paige's status after the "incident" in Vegas and they just threw Becky in for reasons.:maisie3


I think given Natties IG they were filming stuff for TD this taping, so Becky was the only choice for this.

The Las Vegas stuff as of now, according to MLW, is absolutely nothing, Paige did nothing wrong (and had actually been wronged by a drunken couple) and WWE don't care.

Whether this is just strange Smackdown taping bullshit or the legit story they are going for is "Sasha saving everyone from Charlotte and Dana" I dunno. If it is the latter though, boy I'm gonna be sick of Sasha/Charlotte by the time it's done: feud lasting until NoC at least, so 3 months of the same finishes (probably literally the same since Sasha can't ever lose or look weak ever).


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Wrestling Inc changed the spoilers yet again and they seem final this time. Becky was squashed by Dana in under a minute, Charlotte and Dana beat her up afterwards then Sasha came out and beat up Dana. 

An utter disgrace. She's been cemented as 100% jobber now.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> Wrestling Inc changed the spoilers yet again and they seem final this time. Becky was squashed by Dana in under a minute, Charlotte and Dana beat her up afterwards then Sasha came out and beat up Dana.
> 
> An utter disgrace. She's been cemented as 100% jobber now.


Oh fuck off WWE.

Once again they're using Becky just to make others look strong, what the hell does it really accomplish? Can they not at least make it a DQ finish or via interference? You know, to at least give out a reasonable amount of protection?


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

can't believe it's been almost two months since I've been in here.

I guess I owe bex an apology hug...


also, a becky/nattie feud/series of matches should be great (as long as they give becky some clean wins that is).
how long as it been since nattie's been a heel, years right?

also, also, _REALLY_ wish that asuka/becky match and whole event in japan was on the network.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

it's insane how many more pages/pictures are in the becky thread as compared to the sasha one.

(not that I'm complaining on either end. UBER fan of both here. I mean they can put me in their submissions anytime. nawmsayin'?)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745462492113960962



Becky and Seth :mark:

We need a selfie, moar please!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dibil13 said:


> Wrestling Inc changed the spoilers yet again and they seem final this time. Becky was squashed by Dana in under a minute, Charlotte and Dana beat her up afterwards then Sasha came out and beat up Dana.
> 
> An utter disgrace. She's been cemented as 100% jobber now.





Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Oh fuck off WWE.
> 
> Once again they're using Becky just to make others look strong, what the hell does it really accomplish? Can they not at least make it a DQ finish or via interference? You know, to at least give out a reasonable amount of protection?


Last update I saw said



> * Becky Lynch defeated Dana Brooke by DQ when WWE Women's Champion Charlotte interfered and Sasha Banks made the save


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Last update I saw said


Well, i hope this one is accurate. Wouldn't be too bad, though Becky is still being used.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Yeah, Idk wtf is going on with these spoilers. I've seen no less than 4 distinct versions of what allegedly took place.



> Conflicting reports on the Women’s division match: Dana Brooke faced Becky Lynch, but one set of reports claims Dana won by roll-up because Charlotte distracted Lynch, another says Becky won by DQ because Charlotte interfered.
> 
> Sasha Banks then showed up, but whether she helped Becky chase off the champ before delivering a Banks Statement to Brooke, or stared down the champ before hitting her finisher on Lynch, is in dispute.


http://www.cagesideseats.com/2016/6...-spoilers-june-23-2016-seth-rollins-in-action

Either way, it looks some degree of same-shit-different-day, regardless. Shoehorn 2.0 is well underway, and Becky will either be enhancement jobbing, or stuck in a feud with this: https://gfycat.com/AnimatedUnsightlyFirebelliedtoad when she should be holding the title high and burning her Flair robe in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I have a feeling Becky lost in a minute to cover up how terrible Dana is in the ring. You see with really green wrestlers like Braun Strowman and Dana Brooke, their matches are short to cover up the fact they are green. Longer matches expose them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> I have a feeling Becky lost in a minute to cover up how terrible Dana is in the ring. You see with really green wrestlers like Braun Strowman and Dana Brooke, their matches are short to cover up the fact they are green. Longer matches expose them.


Maybe but if they want to do that, why not have Dana squash Summer Rae on Main Event, for example? Why have a top talent like Becky play the jobber role to a wrestler that is so obviously green? It is just counter productive.

Look at what they are doing with Baron Corbin. He is green and needs some work? Ok, have him get into matches with people in the lower end of the card to sharpen him up. It would be dumb to have say, Sami or Owens play the jobber role to him at this point.

WWE really has no clue what they are doing with the women's division.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Maybe but if they want to do that, why not have Dana squash Summer Rae on Main Event, for example? Why have a top talent like Becky play the jobber role to a wrestler that is so obviously green? It is just counter productive.
> 
> Look at what they are doing with Baron Corbin. He is green and needs some work? Ok, have him get into matches with people in the lower end of the card to sharpen him up. It would be dumb to have say, Sami or Owens play the jobber role to him at this point.
> 
> WWE really has no clue what they are doing with the women's division.


They're putting all their eggs in one basket like they were doing with the WWEWHC title picture. It will probably come back to bite them in the end.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Maybe but if they want to do that, why not have Dana squash Summer Rae on Main Event, for example? Why have a top talent like Becky play the jobber role to a wrestler that is so obviously green? It is just counter productive.


The only explanation for this is that they simply don't view her as "top talent".
They don't see her as a Kevin Owens or Sami, they view her as a Ziggler.

All this discussion about what version is correct is meaningless, bottom line is Becky is booked like a loser and is now literally the punching bag of the division, no ifs or buts about it.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

:trips5


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> Yeah, Idk wtf is going on with these spoilers. I've seen no less than 4 distinct versions of what allegedly took place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DQ win for Becky and Sasha saving her has apparently been confirmed on Wrestling Inc by someone in attendance 



> We apologize for the inconvenience but below are real WWE SmackDown spoilers from last night's tapings in Tucson, Arizona. Thanks to reader Aaron Honeycutt.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> The DQ win for Becky and Sasha saving her has apparently been confirmed on Wrestling Inc by someone in attendance


Can't wait for the 6 person tag with Becky, Sasha and Paige v Charlotte, Dana and Natalya. :eyeroll


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Can't wait for the 6 person tag with Becky, Sasha and Paige v Charlotte, Dana and Natalya. :eyeroll


Oh please god no, don't tell me they're gonna pull a Nikki Bella and have Charlotte not defend the belt for like 4 months fpalm


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Can't wait for the 6 person tag with Becky, Sasha and Paige v Charlotte, Dana and Natalya. :eyeroll


Also can't wait for the Sasha/Becky vs. Charlotte/Dana tag matches, where Becky gets shit on for 5 minutes, and eats pins or makes the hot tag to Sasha. Because we haven't seen that a million times before.

Sasha will probably end up betraying her too, after she wins the title, of course.

:wut


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Oh please god no, don't tell me they're gonna pull a Nikki Bella and have Charlotte not defend the belt for like 4 months fpalm


I hope not, i can see that 6 person tag happening on RAW, or maybe just with Sasha and Paige v Dana and Charlotte, or some combination of the 6 of them anyway.

I can see a triple threat between Charlotte, Sasha and Paige at Battleground for the title more than anything right now.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

If anyone should be going after the title right now it _should_ be Paige since they've given her clean wins over Charlotte recently. When they had Paige raising Sasha's hand in the ring while Sasha held the title up high, I was just facepalming. There is no sense to be made of any of this... and we all knew this is exactly how it'd all go down, too. Entirely nonsensically, just like before. :lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Yeah I had no idea why Paige was raising Sasha's hand either made no sense, she should be mad that Sasha just walked right into the title picture after doing nothing.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...al-plans-for-wwe-money-in-the-bank-heel-turn/

Big thank you for whoever called this out on being a fucking stupid idea.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Paige is the one tagging with Sasha at Battleground according to Meltz. This means Bex is away from the title, but is likely getting wins over Nat, so good and bad I guess. Nattie is supposedly nearing the end to take care of Tyson so she's going out on her back. Also extremely relevant 










you'd best believe that I still believe, lads :drose


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

What is wwe doing with becky she has the tools to be a megastar but is used to make sasha look strong. Is the only way to get sasha big pops is by saving the day cause i remember raw after rumble she got little reaction and what chants


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Maybe but if they want to do that, why not have Dana squash Summer Rae on Main Event, for example? Why have a top talent like Becky play the jobber role to a wrestler that is so obviously green? It is just counter productive.
> 
> Look at what they are doing with Baron Corbin. He is green and needs some work? Ok, have him get into matches with people in the lower end of the card to sharpen him up. It would be dumb to have say, Sami or Owens play the jobber role to him at this point.
> 
> WWE really has no clue what they are doing with the women's division.


 Summer is heel though.

Pairing Corbin with Ziggler is stupid especially since Ziggler doesn't understand pacing.

The smart thing to do was have Becky win by DQ, then do the beatdown for heat and then have Sasha come out for the save. Having Dana win that fast and get the beatdown is stupid.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Oh please god no, don't tell me they're gonna pull a Nikki Bella and have Charlotte not defend the belt for like 4 months fpalm


Charlotte is pretty much trying to imitate Nikki Bella on the mic anyway so.... I wouldn't be surprised if creative didn't try to emulate Nikki in other ways.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The women's division summed up perfectly in one picture. I can't buy Charlotte being so scared of Sasha. Look how thick her upper body is. If there's one thing that annoys me more than how they book Becky it's how they book Charlotte. So obsessed with her being a weak chickenshit just because her dad was. She should be a monster heel throwing people like Sasha around with ease.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I cant even begin to describe how pissed I am after watching this but ill try.

JESUS CHRIST!!! what an abortion of a segment!
This fucking video reminds me exactly why I fucking HATE this fucking company.
So Dana Brooke EASILY beat Becky, who was purposefully made to look like she is fucking made of paper, in 1:20 minute.
And then after the beat down Becky rolls out never to be seen again while Charlotte pose in the ring.
Sasha music hits and she just waltz in protected by a force-field of superman booking. The biggest woman in the roster then flee at the sight of the much smaller woman.
then the same person who just crushed Becky like a toothpick try to attack Sasha and Sasha swath her like a fly and put the bank statement on her while having a huge Cena-like stupid grin on her face, while Charlotte act like she is 6 years old and she saw the devil.
Terrible, absolutely terrible, NXT would never do something so idiotic.

Fuck this fucking company.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky had injured ribs in her match against Dana. Commentary justified that she wasn't 100% physically or emotionally.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Reotor said:


> I cant even begin to describe how pissed I am after watching this but ill try.
> 
> JESUS CHRIST!!! what an abortion of a segment!
> This fucking video reminds me exactly why I fucking HATE this fucking company.
> ...


I accept that Becky was 'injured' for this match but there's absolutely no way it should be ending that quickly... Awful.


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

Reotor said:


> I cant even begin to describe how pissed I am after watching this but ill try.
> 
> JESUS CHRIST!!! what an abortion of a segment!
> This fucking video reminds me exactly why I fucking HATE this fucking company.
> ...


Why is wwe obsesed with making sasha look strong and becky weak. They killed her starting with the promo and the entire match. I cant wait for their "money" feud to show how dissapounting sasha and charlotte really are. Somehow becky will have to prove in her feud why shes the best


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Poor Bex. She's become a total jobber, just like I predicted after the Rumble :hogan


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Green Light said:


> Poor Bex. She's become a total jobber, just like I predicted after the Rumble :hogan


 Not even close. Jobbers lose 100% clean. Becky had a rib injury, was distracted by charlotte (with really bad hair) and lost. Her injured ribs were worked most of the match.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Clean, dirty, who cares. 

If you ain't first, you last :hogan


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

I know it's an old picture and everyone's seen it before, but I still think that this image is perfection:









She has a timeless beauty. A literal goddess.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I can accept her injuries being a factor in the loss and it was mentioned as well as her ribs where worked on for the get go so it adds up, but what bugs me is why she was out there anyway her feud is now with Nattie (now it was rumored Nattie and Paige where filming TD shit backstage and couldn't be used) but from a story standpoint I can't understand why Becky was used unless they wanted to sell the fact Nattie injured her because other then that it served no purpose having her fight Dana it should have been Paige she was the one wronged by Dana on Raw and should have been in the match on Smackdown it would have flowed with the story and made more sense but now she wasn't used it makes it look like Paige is actually done in this story line but we know Nattie and Paige where filming TD stuff and they'll be back in their places on Raw which makes this whole segment pointless as it didn't progress any story other then give Sasha a little TV time and remind us all she's Supergirl and it didn't benefit anyone involved except her oh and on a side note this Supergirl booking of Sasha is destined to backfire in a big way.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

This fucking company fpalm

Becky should just quit, go to New Japan, Lucha Underground or any other promotion that don't book like shit and bury people with actual talent. I get shes happy just "living her dream" right now, but WWE have proven time and again they can absolutely destroy that dream.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Not even close. Jobbers lose 100% clean. Becky had a rib injury, was distracted by charlotte (with really bad hair) and lost. Her injured ribs were worked most of the match.


Yes, this week its ribs injury, before that it was eye injury, before that it was Ric Flair, before that it was team BAD, before that it was twin magic.
Every week WWE find a new excuse for Becky to lose but its still all the same Beckyloseslol




SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> This fucking company fpalm
> 
> Becky should just quit, go to New Japan, Lucha Underground or any other promotion that don't book like shit and bury people with actual talent. I get shes happy just "living her dream" right now, but WWE have proven time and again they can absolutely destroy that dream.


This.
I know she makes good money but I still hope when the contract is up she will leave to LU or NJPW, she will never get the booking she deserves in WWE.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Becky in New Japan would be worse than wwe since they don't have a women's division lol
My inner fanboy would want her to go to Ice Ribbon, the most likeable woman on this side of the planet with the most likeable promotion and roster on that side of the planet kada 

And lol at 5'9 and well built Charlotte being afraid of 5'2 and frail sasha, it's worse than if they made roman reigns scared of Seth Rollins. You can easily tell who is the reigns in this division :rollins



Hurin said:


> Also extremely relevant


I can ship that :becky :ambrose


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Flik said:


> Becky in New Japan would be worse than wwe since they don't have a women's division lol


lol sorry wasn't aware of that, LU it is then :ghost


----------



## Rebeccaknox (Apr 23, 2016)

How do wwe like to burn unexpected gold to keep what they think works (becky vs sasha). Starts simple as her having 6 shirts while never been champ or promoted as one. She then has the best talent in the ring no doubt. A good public speaker. The body and face to be number one on maxim magazine and acting that hollywood should take notice or give a try. Then she loses in the worst way possible only to put sasha over once again and all those possiblities are going down the drain fast.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Natalya's attack on Becky last monday injured her ribs. For the record it took a distraction from Charlotte and Becky's rib injury for Dana to beat Becky. That makes Dana look really weak added with Sasha pretty much making Dana look like a chump. Whenever it's an even playing field Dana loses and when Dana wins Becky has an injury. (eye, Ribs)

I'm annoyed they did Sasha/Becky and Paige/Becky so much on free T.v.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Becky's first part is at 26 seconds.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Becky's first part is at 26 seconds.



I'd be lying if i said she nailed it, but what the hell. :becky


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Becky 3:16


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

So, random thought: the landscape of the women's division has essentially been reset to pre-mania. Sasha is the defacto #1 contender, again. Everyone is expecting Sasha to win the title at the next big event, again. Paige isn't really doing much beyond appearing in the background here and there. Becky is getting passed over, again. Ric is gone, but has been replaced by Dana. No one else is relevant. And everyone is still wondering when Bayley will get called up. 

It's literally pre-mania. That's how much the division has stagnated. How sad is that?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Becky 3:16 says i just whipped your... lass


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> So, random thought: the landscape of the women's division has essentially been reset to pre-mania. Sasha is the defacto #1 contender, again. Everyone is expecting Sasha to win the title at the next big event, again. Paige isn't really doing much beyond appearing in the background here and there. Becky is getting passed over, again. Ric is gone, but has been replaced by Dana. No one else is relevant. And everyone is still wondering when Bayley will get called up.
> 
> It's literally pre-mania. That's how much the division has stagnated. How sad is that?


Well yeah didn't we all predict in this very thread that it will pretty much go like this?

Have Becky, Charlotte and few others carry the division for a few months and then insert Sasha into the title scene before or after a PPV in time for Summerslam.
I do find it extremely comical how STRONG they are making Sasha look, that the muscular and towering Charlotte tremble in sheer terror at the mere sight of Sasha.
Did they change her gimmick from the BOSS to the bionic woman? does she have super strength and other mutant powers? Does she shoot lasers from her eyes and that's why she wear those glasses?:lol

But hey, judging by crowd reaction I guess this is what the people want, they want a one sided feud where Sasha effortlessly beat Charlotte and that will make her moment feel...special I guess:shrug

I said before in other threads and I will say it again: Wrestling fans are idiots and they get exactly the product they deserve from WWE.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Well yeah didn't we all predict in this very thread that it will pretty much go like this?
> 
> Have Becky, Charlotte and few others carry the division for a few months and then insert Sasha into the title scene before or after a PPV in time for Summerslam.
> I do find it extremely comical how STRONG they are making Sasha look, that the muscular and towering Charlotte tremble in sheer terror at the mere sight of Sasha.
> ...


So much this. I think Sasha is 100% a star but her handling has been atrocious, how anyone can look at the way they've gone about this and say that it's a good idea, i really don't know. The hell do they do when Sasha wins the title anyway? Have her endlessly defend against Charlotte? Possibly Emma when she gets back? Dana isn't anywhere near ready and Natalya shouldn't be anywhere near the title for now.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> So much this. I think Sasha is 100% a star but her handling has been atrocious, how anyone can look at the way they've gone about this and say that it's a good idea, i really don't know. The hell do they do when Sasha wins the title anyway? Have her endlessly defend against Charlotte? Possibly Emma when she gets back? Dana isn't anywhere near ready and Natalya shouldn't be anywhere near the title for now.


Been thinking about this too. Charlotte gets her rematch so that's another month or so covered. Then what? Are they gonna bring Summer Rae out of obscurity for a random title shot? I guess Paige could work too. Of course, I wouldn't put it past them to turn Becky heel, which would be terrible. If anything, Sasha is the one who should turn sometime during her reign.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Reotor said:


> But hey, judging by crowd reaction I guess this is what the people want, they want a one sided feud where Sasha effortlessly beat Charlotte and that will make her moment feel...special I guess:shrug
> 
> I said before in other threads and I will say it again: Wrestling fans are idiots and they get exactly the product they deserve from WWE.


To be fair, I would love if Becky was booked as strong as her, would probably scratch my head wondering "isn't it too much?", but my inner fanboy would still enjoy the ride. Pro Wrestling is much more about who than how to book, it's much easier to enjoy an average angle with your favorite wrestler than a good one with a wrestler you don't care, let alone an amazing storyline with *a* wre*s*tler yo*u* disli*k*e *a*nd would rather not watch. This is why they can get away with sasha reigns with little to no backlash.



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> So much this. I think Sasha is 100% a star but her handling has been atrocious, how anyone can look at the way they've gone about this and say that it's a good idea, i really don't know. The hell do they do when Sasha wins the title anyway? Have her endlessly defend against Charlotte? Possibly Emma when she gets back? Dana isn't anywhere near ready and Natalya shouldn't be anywhere near the title for now.


Turning Becky heel, obviously :vince


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Flik said:


> Turning Becky heel, obviously :vince


:deanfpalm They're going to do it aren't they... They're going to squander one of the best babyfaces on the roster to feud her with a natural heel...


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> So much this. I think Sasha is 100% a star but her handling has been atrocious, how anyone can look at the way they've gone about this and say that it's a good idea, i really don't know. The hell do they do when Sasha wins the title anyway? Have her endlessly defend against Charlotte? Possibly Emma when she gets back? Dana isn't anywhere near ready and Natalya shouldn't be anywhere near the title for now.


I honestly wouldn't put it past them to use Dana for a couple of PPVs then if they follow the NxT playbook like they have been, we'll get a 4 way and then we get a Becky job out title match before Bayley comes in to take out Sasha.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

What if they didn't turn Becky at MitB because they want a heel to feed to Sasha after she's done with Charlotte... :cry


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Highly doubtful they're turning her soon with the way this booking is going. There's waaaaay too much heat being put on her as a face for that. 

And that loss was dirty in more than one way so it's probably Becky losing because she's the only one that can (since this is "Sasha's time") that isn't total garbage. Push her later and this is forgotten.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

very disappointed by the match of Becky against dana...can seriously people think that sasha can beat dana with just a punch? it means that Becky is far less better than sasha..i can't agree.

becky is way better than sasha banks!!!! stupid wwe!:hutz


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

So... Becky is still getting rolled up after distractions... in a match that barely broke the 1-minute mark... by Dana... all so Sasha can swoop in and save the day with superwoman booking... again. 

Just great.

:fuckthis

And Charlotte is scared to death of her too...?

:canunot

...the fuck am I even watching?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746155305562628096









At least this happened...?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746155305562628096
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diffrence is...when Sting did that, people actually sold it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I love this thread but I've been actively avoiding it so that I'm not remembered of how shitty Becky's booking has been. :serious:

Sad times.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sincere said:


> So... Becky is still getting rolled up after distractions... in a match that barely broke the 1-minute mark... by Dana... all so Sasha can swoop in and save the day with superwoman booking... again.
> 
> Just great.
> 
> And Charlotte is scared to death of her too...?


They will ruin Sasha and make people get sick of her with this nonsensical booking. Charlotte being terrified of Sasha when she has 30 pounds and 5 inches on her is just nonsense as well. There is no reason why they can't book Becky, Sasha and Charlotte so that they are more even. The Women's division roster is awfully thin at the moment so having Sasha with this superwoman booking and Becky as a low rate jobber just throws things off balance.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

MitB match times

Tag Team Championship Fatal 4-Way - 11m 42s
Ziggler vs Corbin - 12m 23s
*Charlotte and Dana vs Becky and Natalya - 7m 00s*
Apollo vs Sheamus - 8m 37s
Cena vs Styles 24m 11s
Money in the Bank Ladder Match - 21m 38s
Rusev vs Titus - 8m 13s
Reigns vs Rollins - 26m 00s

:bunk


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Ya listening to WOR they said the match was cut in time shortly before the show and they had to improvise a new match, which might explains why the match was pretty bad.
But don't worry, Sasha's matches will not be cut in time or anything like that.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> MitB match times
> 
> Tag Team Championship Fatal 4-Way - 11m 42s
> Ziggler vs Corbin - 12m 23s
> ...


Could have halved Ziggler/Corbin's time and nobody would have gave a damn.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, I was banned for the past week, lol, so this is what I thought of what happened to Becky this week.

1- I was there at MITB, fucking GOAT crowd, Becky was super over, people are chanting along with her theme so I guess this why her pop doesn't seem so big when she comes out.
Now, after Nattie attacked, the crowd soo into her, there were loud Becky chants, but for some fucked up reason, as soon as the chants were getting louder and louder, the crowd cut to John/AJ Promo..I was like wtf.. they should have had Becky walk to the back with the overwhelming response she was getting/about to get. 

Still, seeing how over Becky is, made some of @Hurin 's positivism rub off on me lol.

THEN AGAIN, she was beaten in a minute by Dana Fucking Brooke, is this how a HORSEWOMAN should be treated? Like common, I would never in a million years Imagine Charlotte/Sasha/Bailey losing like that, yet Becky it's completely normal and acceptable, again It hurts me to say it, but I just don't get why they don't want her on the same level as the other 3.


----------



## DavidHemsley (Apr 16, 2008)

thank you 10/10


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Could have *removed Ziggler/Corbin's match* and nobody would have gave a damn.


Fixed your post.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This is random but I love the new hue of red that Becky has for her hair. Yes, I'm focusing on her hair since the WWE isn't giving me much else to concentrate on. Nattie/Becky is a bone that I'm settling for. Those two should have some good matches but I really thought Becky would be featured more. I don't want to bash Dana. She is not in charge of her booking. Creative is to blame for putting someone that green in a main event angle. I wish Becky were getting her screen time. Oh well. Such is life in the WWE.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Well, I was banned for the past week, lol, so this is what I thought of what happened to Becky this week.
> 
> 1- I was there at MITB, fucking GOAT crowd, Becky was super over, people are chanting along with her theme so I guess this why her pop doesn't seem so big when she comes out.
> Now, after Nattie attacked, the crowd soo into her, there were loud Becky chants


welcome back, Hope you enjoyed the PPV. I didn't watch it myself, only a few segments but I heard it was good (mostly due to the big 3 matches, the rest I understand was shit)
Glad to know about the crowds reaction to Becky, any further insight into what happened there with Becky would be appreciated. (also pics lol)



> but for some fucked up reason, as soon as the chants were getting louder and louder, the crowd cut to John/AJ Promo..I was like wtf.. they should have had Becky walk to the back with the overwhelming response she was getting/about to get.


2 possible reasons for that:
1. they didn't expect that level of reaction to the heel turn.
2. they don't really want that sort of thing right now, they are now focusing on Sasha and don't want anyone else bumping into the spotlight.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

my all time fav carrot top


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Reotor said:


> welcome back, Hope you enjoyed the PPV. I didn't watch it myself, only a few segments but I heard it was good (mostly due to the big 3 matches, the rest I understand was shit)
> Glad to know about the crowds reaction to Becky, any further insight into what happened there with Becky would be appreciated. (also pics lol)
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I didn't take many pics at the event .. had some technical problems to say the least, I managed to grab the shot where all 6 MITB participants where on the ladders and Ambrose's after show celebration..( i was pretty upset, I had grabbed the exact moment Ambrose retrieved the briefcase and when Lillian announced he was cashing iN)

Here's what happened in terms of crowd reaction for the match..
Becky comes out, people actually sing to her theme, which is great, but it doesn't show on TV, during the match she got big pops for her name, people cheered with her when she was clapping for Nattie, and the missile dropkick by her got a big pop. 
Early in the match there were like 25-50 people chanting " We Want Sasha" , IDK if it showed on TV, but it's definitely a troll chant, I mean it's just " there ", like even I felt I should cheer with them because it's just fun to chant alongside others ( I didn't though lol, out of respect for the ones competing) , I feel like you'd get some " We Want Sasha chants " even if AJ Lee vs Trish or Madusa vs Beth Phoenix were happening..

for what happened after the match upset me, mega heat for Nattie turning, Becky was getting TONS of sympathy, just look at how NXT treated her loss to Sasha at Takeover, vs WWE Main Roster. The chants were gradually getting louder and louder, and they didn't even peak yet, Becky was still on the ropes, and they just cut the moment and started airing the AJ vs Cena promo, just like 1 more min, would have been a fantastic moment for Becky, poor thing she had to rush getting out of the ring while the promo was airing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't know of these have been posted yet, they appeared on "My Recommendations", think I've been Youtubing Becky too much :becky










roud


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> According to PW Insider, although there were originally plans to have the women's champion on just one show after the WWE brand split, it now looks like the women's division will be split between Raw and SmackDown.
> 
> Part of how they'll support that is by calling up multiple women from NXT, with names like Bayley, Carmella, and Nia Jax having been talked about.


http://www.cagesideseats.com/2016/6...r-schedule-wwe-brand-split-plans-nxt-call-ups

Also... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747237425064345600
:lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

give you a photo of Becky Lynch literally carrying another wrestler:










edit: ah shit was too late, goddam sincere.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

LMAO At Becky carrying Paige// on instagram..Becky posted a photo of the WWE Women's title photoshoped on her waist, it was kinda of a "sad/lol/hopeful" moment, but then WWE OFFICIAL ACCOUNT REPOSTED IT AND I WAS LIKE the idea crossed their minds !!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

And more merch.  Nice pair of SungLasses.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747555303743438848


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

So, I'm hearing what sounds like Becky getting some half-decent booking against Nattie on Raw? Is this true? I may actually have to watch.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Becky again with DAT POP :mark: even dead crowds like this one chanted her name.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Enjoyed seeing Becky do some actual lass kicking for a change


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Astro Zombie said:


> Enjoyed seeing Becky do some actual lass kicking for a change


I know right. It's a pretty rare sight it seems. I was a bit worried going into this they were going to have Becky jobbing to Nattie to get her heat, so that she can then be fed to Sasha... and I suppose that's still within the realm of possibility... but this looks much more promising for Becky, at least. Need to get that Lass Kicker moniker some cred.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Great decoy


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I know right. It's a pretty rare sight it seems. I was a bit worried going into this they were going to have Becky jobbing to Nattie to get her heat, so that she can then be fed to Sasha... and I suppose that's still within the realm of possibility... but this looks much more promising for Becky, at least. Need to get that Lass Kicker moniker some cred.


I just hope they keep this feud separate and Becky goes over in the end. She needs to actually win a feud for once.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747647879498579969
YEAH! you tell her Bec...wait what???

Not sure I follow Becky's logic :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Crowd was pretty hot for Becky's angry assault on Nattie. It's a good sign considering that crowd last night wasn't great.

I bet this is one feud destined for the pre-show though :/ 
But it's better than nothing. As long as Becky keeps the crowd invested, and her and Nattie pull out some great matches, she might finally get treated like the top talent she is.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

''I'M GONNA SLAP THE HEAD OFF YOU''
She sounded so Irish.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

i've really enjoyed this attack against nath..with a sadistic laugh..:lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Becky again with DAT POP :mark: even dead crowds like this one chanted her name.


Ok I watched that segment on youtube and this reinforced what I said last week:

This feud needs to end and it needs to end swiftly and quickly, I really hope they're not planning to stretch this till Battleground or, god forbid, until Summerslam.
its pretty obvious from watching, that this feud is given zero creative thought what so ever, its like creative guy went to Nattie and becky and just said: ok Nattie you the bad guy, Becky you the good, from now on you hate each other, and that's it. the why and the how, Becky and Natty need to figure it out on their own it seems.

Its just so painful to listen to commentary and hear them try to make sense out of this feud.

Byron: So...Natty, why'd you do it?
Natty: I dealt with Flair, Charlotte and Dana, I had enough!
Byron: but um...Becky didn't do anything...
Natty: she was in the wrong place in the wrong time and I'm not putting up with it anymore!
:deanfpalm

And then after the brawl (which was good) JBL, AKA WOAT heel commentator has this brilliant gem of wisdom: maybe its Becky's fault, Maybe Becky is wrong and Natty is right...
:kobefacepalm
Seriously where the fuck is Jesse Ventura when you need him?

Natty is just as bad as a heel as she is face and I hope this feud will be over soon

:quite.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky be angry. :becky


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Crowd was hot for Becky's assault on Natalya. That's what happens when they make her look like an actual threat. It's not that hard to figure, is it?

Natalya doesn't seem to realize she's a heel, but I hope at least their match delivers and Becky goes over. It would give her some much needed credibility.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I loved Becky last night! Granted, she didn't get much TV time but she was fighting mad and just attacked Nattie. I :lol when she yelled "I'm not the girl to mess with". 

Becky comes across as a real person and not just someone playing a character.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747646488357011456
:becky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Natty is the Dolph Ziggler of the women's division. Getting into a feud with her is poison for the other wrestler. She dragged Charlotte down for what seemed like an eternity now she is going to do the same to Becky.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

That's what should happen to those who stabs The Lass Kicker in the Becky iper1



Dolorian said:


> Natty is the Dolph Ziggler of the women's division. Getting into a feud with her is poison for the other wrestler. She dragged Charlotte down for what seemed like an eternity now she is going to do the same to Becky.


Or Becky's going to make it work like she did with Charlotte :becky


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Becky should kick Nattie's arse every week. Or anyone's. THAT is how she should be used.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I just realized, I think this Raw is the first time Michael Cole referred to Becky as "the Irish Lass Kicker" as opposed to his usual "self-proclaimed" nonsense.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

They couldn't just go with Natalya was finally getting her shot and she felt disrespected that the crowd likes Becky more when she felt it was supposed to be her moment. She felt Becky was just a sidekick. She deep down felt annoyed by Becky's noble do gooder attitude. In her mind Becky was trying to take her spotlight away from her.

Summerslam could work as an end point, if most of the promos were done backstage and not on commentary and Becky was doing most of the talking. 

Also Crowds love it when Babyfaces show fire and get pissed off at heels.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Becky engaging clobber mode to save us from further Nattie commentary :yes


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


>


At that moment Nattie knew she fucked up. #straightfire


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

It's about time Becky was allowed to kick some Lass on Raw. Good to see, hope it's a regular thing leading up to Battleground...and beyond.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748257121045614592


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:nice


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky bomb incoming!!!!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748257121045614592


Oh... my... god.

:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Always too late.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748257121045614592


When I saw the live video on Facebook :banderas

GOD DAMN BECKY!

Can't wait to see this photo shoot.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:wow


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

:Seth


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748257121045614592


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


>


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Hard to believe Becky was once considered not pretty enough to be on the main roster. I hope the idiots who thought this are fired now especially after that Bikini photo shoot.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I think I died a bit.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

I wasn't ready


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

WOW....no words.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

You know, I always wondered what she looked like in a bikini. And Damn! I was not disappointed. Beautiful face and rocking body, doesn’t get much better than that.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

AZTECA said:


> I think I died a bit.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Fantastic.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Good lord.


----------



## DekeStokes (Feb 1, 2015)

Be still, my heart.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

a part of the photo shoot on the beach 

https://www.facebook.com/1598193017113888/videos/1710910072508848/?permPage=1


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

What a glorious body she has :book


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

AZTECA said:


> I think I died a bit.



When I saw the live Facebook feed last night


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> The look you give right before you slap the head off some one.


:becky


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748257121045614592


:wilkins


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

WWE should definitely do more Hawaii tours goddamnit! :banderas


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> WWE should definitely do more Hawaii tours goddamnit! :banderas


They should have just done Raw/SD this week in Hawaii, or hell... turn it into a PPV. Should be a show of some kind.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

used VPN to access my Becky's page. My GOD she looks so beautiful :mj2


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

and they want Sasha to become champion. Her time is after Becky. Becky always first dammit :fuckthis


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky and The New Day are the Class Clowns according to the WWE yearbook...










Source: http://www.wwe.com/gallery/wwe-yearbook-and-superlatives-photos#fid-40033707


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Becky and The New Day are the Class Clowns according to the WWE yearbook...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:chan

WWE's epic failure knows no bounds...










How do you create a "best hair" category, and not include Becky with the good hair. fpalm


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> :chan
> 
> WWE's epic failure knows no bounds...
> 
> ...


WWE pop culture references are always at least 5 years too late. they'll do it 5 years from now.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Becky vs Asuka today :mark::mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Becky and The New Day are the Class Clowns according to the WWE yearbook...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Class Clown :eyeroll2


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Becky and The New Day are the Class Clowns according to the WWE yearbook...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, Becky did graduate from Clown College :draper2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The Asuka match must be at tomorrow's event.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Love that pic. :banderas



Dibil13 said:


> The Asuka match must be at tomorrow's event.


Yep, I guess tonight was Asuka vs Nattie.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

ayyyyo I miss the notification about passwords and spend a couple days trying to get my account back through the wrong channels lmao, here's a classic pic of some best friends messing around in an indie photoshoot










and here's a candid pic of them on top of the wrestling world ten years later










Never give up how far anyone can get in this industry.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky Lynch with 2 fans


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749194038075596801
:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Becky better come up on top of this feud and slay the head of one nasty Hart. :becky*_


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

<3


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Shame we won't get to see that match, apparently it was very good


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Finally back after all the password nonsence, Can't even come back as my old name (thegockster) Heard Becky was in great match with Asuka, Can't wait to see them do it on a bigger stage they will tear the house down


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

I don't know which I want first: fan footage of this to surface, or for that Hawaii photoshoot to get released


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky's last chance at NXT women's championship 
Sure hope a kind Japanese will upload it.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I absolutely need to see this.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Two of the GOATs in North American women's wrestling


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I'll continue to check this thread until someone posts a link to this match. Just wish WWE would stop removing any fan vids from the event :cuss:


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Becky's last chance at NXT women's championship
> Sure hope a kind Japanese will upload it.


AWESOME picture


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Was that match shown on the WWE network?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Envy said:


> Was that match shown on the WWE network?


Nope, it took place at one of the two Tokyo house shows they had, despite the quite stacked card, it wasn't broadcast on the network


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

It's a goddamn criminal offense that this wasn't televised, or aired on the network.

I want it so bad.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Guys... I think I found it!!!






Bex @ around 4:00

Fuck nvm... this is Charlotte... I failed :cry


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Nope, it took place at one of the two Tokyo house shows they had, despite the quite stacked card, it wasn't broadcast on the network


That sucks. Hopefully fingers cross someone posts a link soon.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Meh that's from the night before
That's just Becky vs Charlotte #263


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm annoyed that the Figure 8 is one of the most protected female submission finisher, it's the weakest looking and that it looks like it doesn't even hurt that much.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

Sekai no Kana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749194038075596801
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Zoom!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

paladin errant said:


> Zoom!!


Look's like I'm gonna have to be the one to say it but


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Bjorn from Vikings repping Bex :lol :becky


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748928619658022912
That's awesome.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Rare Beckys, mostly from the rough days before she met Finn


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Not sure whether this has already been posted


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I got this from Reddit

"NXT Women’s Championship Match: Asuka (C) defeats Becky Lynch to retain her Championship with the Asuka Lock in a great contest at around the 10 minute mark, lots of submission wrestling, both competitors received big ovations before, during & after the match. Becky and Asuka hugged after the match. By all accounts this was must see if any video surfaces."



I.NEED.TO.SEE.THIS. I am happy both used their submission skills and showed them off.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

It's not fair!!!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hopefully they have a rematch on NXT cause we all know how the Main Roster treats women's matches


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Dibil13 said:


> Rare Beckys, mostly from the rough days before she met Finn


Smoking a cigarette with Becky has now become my number 1 goal in life.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Rare Beckys, mostly from the rough days before she met Finn


Howd u find all those pics. Even paige is being leaked worse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


:trips5


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

CJ said:


>


"What's that? What's directly behind me?"

"Precious Venus"


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*I'm legit surprised Asuka didn't " betray " Becky after the match and kick her head off.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Definition of Technician said:


> *I'm legit surprised Asuka didn't " betray " Becky after the match and kick her head off.*


Kana would have, not Asuka.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Envy said:


> Kana would have, not Asuka.


At the rate of friends betraying Becky, I wouldn't be surprised if Bailey turned a hug for Becky into a bailey to belly.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> At the rate of friends betraying Becky, I wouldn't be surprised if Bailey turned a hug for Becky into a bailey to belly.


 I just hope they don't re-hash a certain plot point from Horsewomen Era NXT.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> *I'm legit surprised Asuka didn't " betray " Becky after the match and kick her head off.*


At this rate, I'm just waiting for Bayley to debut, team up with her, then betray her. :cry

:lol you already beat me to it



The Definition of Technician said:


> At the rate of friends betraying Becky, I wouldn't be surprised if Bailey turned a hug for Becky into a bailey to belly.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Jesus CHRIST get her away from NOSAWA


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Dat lass :Tripslick


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

More Old School Becky:

















































Becky apparently likes a cigarette or two lol


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

When you're driving home from work and this happens :becky


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> More Old School Becky:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She don't smoke anymore.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Since we doing old photo's


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

paladin errant said:


>


:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Since we doing old photo's


Where do ufind all those pics


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Smoking Becky is the hottest thing on this planet.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


>


She resembles Catrina a bit in that one, love it.



Elret1994 said:


> Where do ufind all those pics


http://beckylynchphotos.com/

Not sure if that's where he took them all from but it's a great site if you want to see Becky pics.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

paladin errant said:


>


Sexy back! Seriously...


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Are the bad pictures gone? Good, I can come out  



The Definition of Technician said:


> Smoking Becky is the hottest thing on this planet.


Don't you mean it's smoking hot? :heyman6



FourthHorsemen said:


> Sexy back! Seriously...


Becky's back kada


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I highly doubt that Bex smokes these days. She's the only person who could convince me to come out of smoking retirement just to have one with her. :trips5


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Evidently this is an old blog of Becky's

Excerpt:



> Rebecca's Journal
> Page 1
> Written on Friday, October 28th
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Evidently this is an old blog of Becky's
> 
> Excerpt:


Words cannot express how awesome it is to read something like that. It gives you the whole perspective of how high some people had to climb to be where they are now. I can only imagine how Becky feels when she sits down and looks back on both her life and career, and gets to appreciate the whole thing. 

I couldn't be happier that she's living her dream.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

So Becky vs. Nattie at Battleground is confirmed?


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Who botched becky or summer


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> Who botched becky or summer


They both botched. The first one was Becky trying an enziguri on Summer but she completely missed because of their height differences but Summer sold it anyway. And then Summer botched a suplex turning it into some sort of awkward DDT looking thing.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Not their best match together. Also the crowd was kinda dead 

At least Becky won


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

That roller coaster she mentions is actually pretty fun. . . Cedar Point just put one in.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky is not doing herself any favors with botches like this.
This is a period when she needs to step up, having mediocre matches like this is a valid reason to get lost in the shuffle.

I'm disappointed.

Hopefully she will have a chance to deliver something good in her match with Natalya.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Is it just me or has Bex gained an inch or two round the waist? Might have had a few drinks when she was in Hawaii :lol


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> They both botched. The first one was Becky trying an enziguri on Summer but she completely missed because of their height differences but Summer sold it anyway. And then Summer botched a suplex turning it into some sort of awkward DDT looking thing.


I actually think it was the opposite. I don't see Becky having any fault in the enziguri, but the suplex was botched by her, not Summer.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

CJ said:


>


Not the most flattering outfit


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:hutz

Had me worried there for a second, but she's okay :yay


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750171078614519808
:becky


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

CJ said:


> :hutz
> 
> Had me worried there for a second, but she's okay :yay
> 
> ...


...

Maybe Summer was going for a DDT? All jokes aside, it’s good to see she was ok. Head and neck injuries are something I never want to see anyone go through.

In unrelated news, anyone have an idea when that photoshoot will be out. You know….just checking.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> They both botched. The first one was Becky trying an enziguri on Summer but she completely missed because of their height differences but Summer sold it anyway. And then Summer botched a suplex turning it into some sort of awkward DDT looking thing.





AZTECA said:


> I actually think it was the opposite. I don't see Becky having any fault in the enziguri, but the suplex was botched by her, not Summer.


Personally feel Summer is fault for both, she leaned out of the Enziguri early and I've watched the suplex a number of times in gif form and on TV and it looks like Summer just didn't have the strength and leverage to as JR would say "pop those hips" for the suplex if Bex is at any kind of fault it's maybe not jumping with a bit more power but if a wrestler is gonna suplex someone they better be able to lift them too.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

On the Botches, Summer was too far away on that Enzuigiri and didn't sell correctly.

Summer's hands are in the wrong place, took 2-3 steps setting up that snap suplex which threw off Becky who thought she was going for something else. Usually it's step then throw. I'll be fair and say that suplex botch was on Both.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sasha and ambrose botched to so last night was mistake night


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> Sasha and ambrose botched to so last night was mistake night


Sasha always botches though :draper2 

And Ambrose is well, Ambrose :lol


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

As if this match needed more reason to be televised


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> I'll be fair and say that suplex botch was on Both.


That's what their tweets about it seem to indicate.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750168388308201472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750171078614519808
I don't think it's a huge deal, in either case, so long as no one got hurt. I'm sure they'll learn to not make the same mistake again, wherever the fault lies.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Dibil13 said:


> As if this match needed more reason to be televised


I'm just hoping WWE taped it and would release it on a future WWE Becky Lynch DVD


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Battleground flag


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Astro Zombie said:


> Battleground flag


Id buy that merch asap


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Astro Zombie said:


> Battleground flag


That's awesome :enzo

I totally want one.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sincere said:


> That's awesome :enzo
> 
> I totally want one.


Me too


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

I love becky. ik this is really random but does she have a big butt? I honestly have never been able to tell for some reason and i could never find a picture with the right angle.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


More Becky reaction gifs ftw :trips5


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Astro Zombie said:


> Battleground flag


Yay she got a flag! on the video she didn't.
I so want that!
I'm conflicted! I don't want to give WWE any money (screw em) but its Becky! what should I do? :mj2


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Astro Zombie said:
> 
> 
> > Battleground flag
> ...


Buy it. Becky needs to show her merch sells to get a push and she sells a lot. Six shirts goggles and glasses and more without being featured much proves that with a push she is a goldmine. Plus it looks really cool.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky at Mattel/WWE panel at San Diego Comic-Con



> Mattel Panels:
> 
> Thursday, July 21st
> 
> ...


:becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Buy it. Becky needs to show her merch sells to get a push and she sells a lot. Six shirts goggles and glasses and more without being featured much proves that with a push she is a goldmine. Plus it looks really cool.


Yeah i know, just vent my reluctance to give WWE any money, the wrestlers themselves get a fraction of that.
I already have everything else, might as well get this one :becky


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> I love becky. ik this is really random but does she have a big butt? I honestly have never been able to tell for some reason and i could never find a picture with the right angle.


Eh, it's decent but I wouldn't say noticeably big. Like Bayley's kinda known for that ya know?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Becky at Mattel/WWE panel at San Diego Comic-Con
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Becky lynch in my city for two days!! Those tickets sell out to fast and i finally wanted to go nooo!


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> I love becky. ik this is really random but does she have a big butt? I honestly have never been able to tell for some reason and i could never find a picture with the right angle.


Not really. There's a lot of meat there but not much roundness to it, likely because she might not do squats.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

She now has a beach towel :becky


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

CJ said:


> She now has a beach towel


Becky sells merch now she needs a push


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


> She now has a beach towel :becky


:yes

That little Becky Steampunk icon at the bottom is pretty cool. I'm glad they're letting her stick with the steampunk theme. I wonder if she's been moving more merch or something, given all these recent new additions.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sincere said:


> CJ said:
> 
> 
> > She now has a beach towel
> ...


Her merch sells really well especially with the booking she gets she is almost tied with sasha and way ahead of charlotte


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

she was attacked by nattie again,so weird! i can't believe it's serious,nattie as a heel=no sense
she's not credible and why against becky?? you suck Wwe


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Good idea for a insane becky promo this raw. Starts by thanking crowd for their support then goes on how shes been backstabed but natties is thw worst since they had a ten year friendship now at battle ground the last heart will be broken(pun). The way becky deliver promos it can be a masterpiece


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

paladin errant said:


> she was attacked by nattie again,so weird! i can't believe it's serious,nattie as a heel=no sense
> she's not credible and why against becky?? you suck Wwe


Becky was initially there to back up Natalya against common enemies at the time.

Natalya was taking advantage of Becky's kindness and using Becky to get back in the title picture.

When Natalya realized she was out she took out her frustrations on Becky.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

paladin errant said:


> she was attacked by nattie again,so weird! i can't believe it's serious,nattie as a heel=no sense
> she's not credible and why against becky?? you suck Wwe


It's fine, really. In fact, this is good, IMO. They're keeping the feud alive and relevant, building heat and sympathy, and all signs are pointing to Becky going over at the PPV so far--she really needs that win. In this segment, you'll notice that Nattie was trying to make Becky tap, but she didn't--she refused. The heel attack got tons of heat for Nattie--did you hear the audience?--and Becky got some good underdog sympathy here. Also, Nattie was pretty abysmal as a face--her character work just isn't good--so it's better that they're using her as a heel to put a exponentially better face (Becky) over. Hopefully the PPV will deliver.

This was probably meant to be Emma, but since she got injured, I guess they had to get Nattie to fill the role.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> It's fine, really. In fact, this is good, IMO. They're keeping the feud alive and relevant, building heat and sympathy, and all signs are pointing to Becky going over at the PPV so far--she really needs that win. In this segment, you'll notice that Nattie was trying to make Becky tap, but she didn't--she refused. The heel attack got tons of heat for Nattie--did you hear the audience?--and Becky got some good underdog sympathy here. Also, Nattie was pretty abysmal as a face--her character work just isn't good--so it's better that they're using her as a heel to put a exponentially better face (Becky) over. Hopefully the PPV will deliver.
> 
> This was probably meant to be Emma, but since she got injured, I guess they had to get Nattie to fill the role.


 I'm getting the impression this feud is going to Summerslam. The Sharpshooter on the floor was not just to hurt Becky but to humiliate her as well by making her tap. It shows how cold, vindictive and ruthless Natalya has become. Becky despite screaming in agony refuses to tap. Becky will be more angry in the future matches. This shows Becky won't let Natalya break her spirit which pisses off Natalya.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> I'm getting the impression this feud is going to Summerslam.


Could be. There's not really anyone else to be feuding with right now, but who knows what the brand split has in store for them. I'm not sure it should last that long, but it might. I'd rather see things get shaken up by the brand split than have the brand split basically mean nothing for Summerslam.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Acezwicker said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting the impression this feud is going to Summerslam.
> ...


Becky lynch vs stephanie mcmahon at summerslam. Becky needs big money feuds if they dont give her the title shot which by the way sasha has failed to impress once again.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751254690478878720
I found this really funny for some reason :lol


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Becky lynch vs stephanie mcmahon at summerslam. Becky needs big money feuds if they dont give her the title shot which by the way sasha has failed to impress once again.


Becky going the Daniel Bryan route is actually smart here. Play up Stephanie who was initially impressed by Becky is now disappointed in her and sees Becky as a failure. Stephanie sees Becky as unworthy of being champion in her company and is doing everything in her power to stop Becky.

Becky money feuds are Charlotte, Sasha, Paige, Emma, Natalya and I could see one potentially with 
Nikki and Stephanie.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Elret1994 said:


> Becky lynch vs stephanie mcmahon at summerslam. Becky needs big money feuds if they dont give her the title shot which by the way sasha has failed to impress once again.


:Out

I'd rather not have Becky job to Stephanie it was bad enough watching her job to Dana fucking Brooke twice :MAD


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Becky lynch vs stephanie mcmahon at summerslam. Becky needs big money feuds if they dont give her the title shot which by the way sasha has failed to impress once again.
> ...


She will win this feud and become a huge star. Stephanie actually loves becky so she might give her the honor to let becky win


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> She will win this feud and become a huge star. Stephanie actually loves becky so she might give her the honor to let becky win


I keep hearing that supposedly Stephanie likes Becky but I am yet to see any evidence of that, where do people get that?

A feud with Steph would be a good idea, Steph can put anyone over big time, but she never does it, she only ever put herself over.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751228669666947074 :becky


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > She will win this feud and become a huge star. Stephanie actually loves becky so she might give her the honor to let becky win
> ...


If it ever happened it wont be five star match but we know both are the best at selling feuds on the mic and it brings more attention to becky so this is the feud that must happen to make her a big star


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Becky lynch vs stephanie mcmahon at summerslam. Becky needs big money feuds if they dont give her the title shot which by the way sasha has failed to impress once again.


Becky jobbing to Stephanie would be the last thing I ever watch from WWE


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Did someone forget to tell Nattie she's a heel now? :aries2



> Hey @beckylynchwwe: "Go back to the Dungeon?" Is that the best you've got? ALL of the training in The Dungeon could never compare to fighting some of the hardest battles I've ever had to face. Nothing can hurt me any more.
> I'm stronger than I knew I could be. AND nothing scares me any more. I know who I am. I know what I stand for. I know that allowing myself to be walked on for one more second of my life is an injustice. If you think I'm gonna allow you to make "mistakes" and have those mistakes affect me... You are dead wrong. I've never felt such a fire inside of my heart and I quite enjoy unleashing it. See you soon. #BringTheFire #IllBringTheHart
> #QUEENOFHARTS
> #BATTLEGROUND


https://www.instagram.com/p/BHlWa-Wjyof/?hl=en


----------



## StevieP (Mar 15, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Becky jobbing to Stephanie would be the last thing I ever watch from WWE


Depends on how it's handled - it's the story, not necessarily the match, that will matter. Remember the Brie vs Stephanie build up to their Summerslam match? All that made it a must see attraction on the card that led to Nikki's heel turn and going on from there - okay it got a bit nonsensical for a while after that but a high profile match like that on their second biggest card of the year can only be a positive for Becky.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751551537399279616
That JR and his Becky love :becky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I give you the gift of Becky
































































Drink it in maaaaan.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> I give you the gift of Becky
> 
> Drink it in maaaaan.


I'm drinking the hell out of that gift. :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

love this one:


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752346019979988992


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

She's there. Barely, but she's there.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just got an email from WWE shop and guess who was featured :becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752572891724541952
:heyman6


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752572891724541952:heyman6




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752576760248623110

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752577632533831681
:Oooh


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> I give you the gift of Becky


:sodone


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Evidently the Becky/Nattie feud has been relegated to Superstars this week with Becky in a match against Summer and Nattie on commentary... :trips7


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Here's a little fun nugget for you all:

NXT Disarmher:



























Main roster Disarmher:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:sodone


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Here's a little fun nugget for you all:
> 
> NXT Disarmher:
> 
> ...


She did it more viciously when she was Sasha's corrupted lackey and also I'm guessing they told her to tone it down on the main roster.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> Here's a little fun nugget for you all:
> 
> NXT Disarmher:
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken the first gif with Bayley is the first use of the Dis-Arm-Her. I think the difference is more a choice of Heel Becky v Face Becky applying the hold she was much more brutal and aggressive as a heel and I'd love to see that Becky return one day.


----------



## cheggers01 (Jul 12, 2016)

The best


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

They have time for Titus v Slater and Breezango v Lucha Dragons but no time for build for Nattie/Becky. :no:


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

_*My reaction to every new Becky Lynch pic/gif that I see. *_


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> If I'm not mistaken the first gif with Bayley is the first use of the Dis-Arm-Her. I think the difference is more a choice of Heel Becky v Face Becky applying the hold she was much more brutal and aggressive as a heel and I'd love to see that Becky return one day.


With her story being told there is no need to turn her.

I wish Becky would add more psychology to her finisher by simply applying it differently.

For Example: When she applies it half mast it should be to weaken the arm but rarely makes her opponent tap.

When Becky applies her finisher at full mast and pulling far back it should almost guarantee that her opponent taps out.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> They have time for Titus v Slater and Breezango v Lucha Dragons but no time for build for Nattie/Becky. :no:


Revolution... :aj3


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Now we really need a becky promo on thursday or else this match gonna have no story. At least she was insanely over on wwe superstars which is normally not cared for


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Now we really need a becky promo on thursday or else this match gonna have no story. At least she was insanely over on wwe superstars which is normally not cared for


 Betrayal


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> They have time for Titus v Slater and Breezango v Lucha Dragons but no time for build for Nattie/Becky. :no:


Meanwhile they give Sasha v Dana the main event time slot and probably as much, or more time, in their single match than Becky v Dana has had combined. Not to mention the unnecessarily long, uneventful Vinnie Mac segment that surprised no one.










I mean, Becky/Nattie could have at least gotten a backstage segment... just to keep the feud relevant on their main show. Maybe because they think they've already made the match official they don't need to dedicate much more build time to it or something? Hell if I know...

I hope her match with Summer is an improvement over the last at least.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Meanwhile they give Sasha v Dana the main event time slot and probably as much, or more time, in their single match than Becky v Dana has had combined.
> .


And the match was rendered meaningless by announcing a rematch on smackdown right after. :cheer

WWE. meaningful. storyline. progression.:quite


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Acezwicker said:


> With her story being told there is no need to turn her.
> 
> I wish Becky would add more psychology to her finisher by simply applying it differently.
> 
> ...


You misunderstand I wasn't meaning I wanted a heel Becky (which has a ton of potential when the time is right just not anytime soon) I just want aggressive Becky again working something like this, maintain a little cockiness with the aggression but not as heelish.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Chief of the Lynch Mob said:
> 
> 
> > They have time for Titus v Slater and Breezango v Lucha Dragons but no time for build for Nattie/Becky.
> ...


And that match sucked really. It was slow and no excitement as u could tell by the lack of crowd investment. What happened to we want sasha?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Elret1994 said:


> And that match sucked really. It was slow and no excitement as u could tell by the lack of crowd investment. What happened to we want sasha?


We Want Sasha was just the go to chant for poor women's division segments which had little bearing on anything. They quickly die down.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> You misunderstand I wasn't meaning I wanted a heel Becky (which has a ton of potential when the time is right just not anytime soon) I just want aggressive Becky again working something like this, maintain a little cockiness with the aggression but not as heelish.


The way Corey used to rag on Becky :lmao Man I miss that. I also miss her cape :cry


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> The way Corey used to rag on Becky :lmao Man I miss that. I also miss her cape :cry


My favorite Corey diss was the "she thinks Avril Lavinge invented punk rock" :HA



1:20 mark Oh and the match that kick started Becky's career in my eyes once after she won this and went to face Sasha her career took off :becky

and I miss her abs :zayn3


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > And that match sucked really. It was slow and no excitement as u could tell by the lack of crowd investment. What happened to we want sasha?
> ...


Slowly they will realize it is becky that deserved to be the next champ. Now their chosen one sasha is showing she aint ready.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

This week an exuse to warch main event and superstars is becky wrestling there. Now can she get a smackdown segment too it will be golden


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> You misunderstand I wasn't meaning I wanted a heel Becky (which has a ton of potential when the time is right just not anytime soon) I just want aggressive Becky again working something like this, maintain a little cockiness with the aggression but not as heelish.


The WWE system gauges off how much heat you get. Becky wouldn't really get much heat because of how likable she is, it just wouldn't work. On the main roster Becky is plucky not cocky at all.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> My favorite Corey diss was the "she thinks Avril Lavinge invented punk rock" :HA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ending to that was fucking classic. And her expression afterward :lmao Hilarious.

Sneaky-crawly Becky :becky


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> Now can she get a smackdown segment too it will be golden


Don't think she'll be on SD either. She's on Main Event.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> and I miss her abs :zayn3


Sometimes I fear we will never get to see them again


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

So, it's officially been a year on the MR.






Happy anniversary Bex :becky


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> So, it's officially been a year on the MR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was so happy when Becky came out to join Paige, was my dream team up at the time and she got a decent pop.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> I was so happy when Becky came out to join Paige, was my dream team up at the time and she got a decent pop.


It was really a good segment, despite Steph being involved, and Cole's commentary :lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753256631182516224
This year has been rough.

it had its ups
































It had its downs


















Hopefully next year will be better.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Flying Bex is so much awesome.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753256631182516224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753270494934233088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753284625619976196


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753256631182516224
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753270494934233088
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753284625619976196


Becky/Bayley main roster team up WHEN? 

Happy 1st main roster anniversary, here's to many more (with some Women's Championship wins thrown in, of course ) :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Team Bexley could be pretty amazing, tbh. I mean, I could totally see that working well, personally. They both have that second gear, and that ability to get 'set off' in a match. They both sell really well. They're both pure babyface characters who are easy to sympathize with and like. They've had experience together before. The only area I'd be unsure of is their mic chemistry cause I haven't really seen them get on the mic together in a substantial way before, and Bayley isn't the greatest on the mic usually. But idk, I could still see it being a great team.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> Team Bexley could be pretty amazing, tbh. I mean, I could totally see that working well, personally. They both have that second gear, and that ability to get 'set off' in a match. They both sell really well. They're both pure babyface characters who are easy to sympathize with and like. They've had experience together before. The only area I'd be unsure of is their mic chemistry cause I haven't really seen them get on the mic together in a substantial way before, and Bayley isn't the greatest on the mic usually. But idk, I could still see it being a great team.










:heyman6


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

It's been too long since we've seen these. ("These" being the GIFs  )


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spike said:


> It's been too long since we've seen these. ("These" being the GIFs  )


Hero cameraman. roud


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Becky Lynch getting getting an impression from Paige.!!! LOL!!!
https://twitter.com/ItzyBitzyFitzyz/status/753682985430507521


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Becky Lynch getting getting an impression from Paige.!!! LOL!!!
> https://twitter.com/ItzyBitzyFitzyz/status/753682985430507521




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753682985430507521
Not bad.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Big momma pump


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Dibil13 said:


> Big momma pump


my god those shoulders.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Becky to Smackdown hint?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dibil13 said:


> Big momma pump





The Definition of Technician said:


> my god those shoulders.


She’s got dem boulder shoulders.



tommo010 said:


> Becky to Smackdown hint?


The way I would break it down with Sasha and Becky going to SD and Charlotte, Bayley, and maybe Paige going to Raw. That way if Sasha wins the title at Summerslam like she should, eventually she can transition into a heel which is the right role for her and feud with Becky eventually.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Becky to Smackdown hint?


Calling it now, Becky Lynch new GM of smackdown.

If Vince and HHH wont book her strong, she's gonna have to do it herself goddamnit!


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

kada


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

^ First time I've noticed that she doesn't have legs.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> kada


Dem abs :zayn3


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Calling it now, Becky Lynch new GM of smackdown.
> 
> If Vince and HHH wont book her strong, she's gonna have to do it herself goddamnit!


I for one welcome our new Straightfire Overlord.










Armbars for everyone! :bosstrips


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Just finished watching becky vs summer on superstars. Becky was over like crazy and got a good matxh from summer. Also becky vs fox was good. Becky makes all them look good. Too bad her feud isnt given time because she will outshine the title feud again. We need becky as champ!!!!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Yeah that crowd was pretty consistently loud for Becky--big pop, chants and cheers throughout. She was very over.

In particular I thought her comeback sequence in this match was a bit better than it has been recently--at least where her part is concerned. 

Nattie's commentary wasn't quite as bad as it has been before, but it still wasn't good, IMO. To the commentator's credit, they were really pressing her about her reasoning behind turning on Becky, and doing what they could to establish that she was the heel here. She said Becky needed a reality check, and that she didn't want to be treated like a doormat. She said Becky has done things behind the scenes that she was insulted by--I don't really get the point of this part since she didn't even try to elaborate. She said the WWE universe pity's Becky which is the only reason they cheer for her, and she doesn't want their pity--she said the women should be regarded for their strength and integrity, not pitied. The commentators challenged her again on that part, implying that Becky in particular has plenty of strength and integrity. I still didn't find Nattie very convincing, tbh. 

The match was fine for how long it was. Nothing particularly special. Becky looked fairly strong throughout. I'm not sure what to make of that last spot that lead to the Disarm-her finish though. It looked like she was setting up Summer in this move that she used on Billie Kay down in NXT:










But Summer didn't seem to know what to do for the move, or something? Her positioning was really awkward looking. She was reaching out for a rope which was shifting her weight, and her legs weren't really cooperating very well. It didn't look right to me, but IDK. Then it looked like a lot of her hair got caught in the Disarm-her :lmao the way she was craning her head into it looked painful. Not that these things were especially bad--they still worked fine. The caught hair actually made the Disarm-her look particularly brutal. It was just not the cleanest looking thing in the world.

I haven't seen the Alicia Fox match yet. I'm still kinda shocked they put both of these matches on their C shows instead of putting at least one of them on Raw or something.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754104316479229952


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754104316479229952


Crazy adorable!!!

"Full of charm and full of harm!"

Someone get on twitter and tell Becky to put it on a T-Shirt. Make that money.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

So when are the bg flags for sale. I wanna buy the becky flag


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Astro Zombie said:


>


I'm kinda hoping that since she was seen talking to Shane, she'll be on SD. I just hope she gets a respectable draft position.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> I'm kinda hoping that since she was seen talking to Shane, she'll be on SD. I just hope she gets a respectable draft position.


I think they'll go Becky Charlotte Smackdown and Bayley Sasha Raw


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> I think they'll go Becky Charlotte Smackdown and Bayley Sasha Raw


Personally, and this is just what I would do, I would have Charlotte and Bayley on Raw and Sasha and Becky on Smackdown.

I would hold off Sasha vs. Bayley for a later date (WrestleMania 33 perhaps). And this way Sasha can go back to being a heel (which is the role she that fits her best anyways) and Becky being the top babyface woman on Smackdown. Then have Charlotte as the top heel on Raw and Bayley and maybe Paige as well as the top faces of Raw.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> Personally, and this is just what I would do, I would have Charlotte and Bayley on Raw and Sasha and Becky on Smackdown.
> 
> I would hold off Sasha vs. Bayley for a later date (WrestleMania 33 perhaps). And this way Sasha can go back to being a heel (which is the role she that fits her best anyways) and Becky being the top babyface woman on Smackdown. Then have Charlotte as the top heel on Raw and Bayley and maybe Paige as well as the top faces of Raw.


I would also prefer a Sasha and Becky smackdown pairing but assuming they have yearly drafts every July now I just don't think they'll wait that long for a Bayley v Sasha feud even when they should, so I just think they team up Sasha and Bayley from Battleground and put them on Raw to have Sasha turn on Bayley later in the year.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Personally, and this is just what I would do, I would have Charlotte and Bayley on Raw and Sasha and Becky on Smackdown.
> 
> I would hold off Sasha vs. Bayley for a later date (WrestleMania 33 perhaps). And this way Sasha can go back to being a heel (which is the role she that fits her best anyways) and Becky being the top babyface woman on Smackdown. Then have Charlotte as the top heel on Raw and Bayley and maybe Paige as well as the top faces of Raw.


The problem with Bayley and Sasha on different brands, saving their match-up until Wrestlemania 33 and having Bayley dethrone Sasha is that Bayley would be the favourite going in with a 2 match win streak over Sasha.

You'd be banking on NXT history instead of telling the story on the main roster.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

I think she's one of the prettiest women in WWE right now. 

Funny story, I was watching a match of hers on RAW a while back and my wife, who used to watch more WWE than me back in the 90's but watches none now, saw her and just started mentioning that she hated how she could see Becky's extensions. lol

"What the hell, don't these girls have actual stylists? Did they even try to hide them? Look, you can see the black clips" 

Made me lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> I would also prefer a Sasha and Becky smackdown pairing but assuming they have yearly drafts every July now I just don't think they'll wait that long for a Bayley v Sasha feud even when they should, so I just think they team up Sasha and Bayley from Battleground and put them on Raw to have Sasha turn on Bayley later in the year.





Acezwicker said:


> The problem with Bayley and Sasha on different brands, saving their match-up until Wrestlemania 33 and having Bayley dethrone Sasha is that Bayley would be the favourite going in with a 2 match win streak over Sasha.
> 
> You'd be banking on NXT history instead of telling the story on the main roster.


I get what you’re saying but my idea would be for the Women’s Champion to be able to jump between both shows because I doubt (and also I don’t want them to) introduce another Women’s Belt. That way Sasha, who I’m assuming is the Champion after Summerslam, could feud with all the women but also keep Bayley farther away from here.

And then by the time we get to Mania Season they start the feud for real.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

From what we are seeing during the sasha charlitte feud is that no one has come close to beckys feud in entertainment in january. Articles even said becky was the best feud in wwe but we know the reason they killed her feud while it was getting even better.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> I get what you’re saying but my idea would be for the Women’s Champion to be able to jump between both shows because I doubt (and also I don’t want them to) introduce another Women’s Belt. That way Sasha, who I’m assuming is the Champion after Summerslam, could feud with all the women but also keep Bayley farther away from here.
> 
> And then by the time we get to Mania Season they start the feud for real.


 It would still be the same way the NXT Women's championship went during horsewoman era NXT and that's my problem. No twists, no changes, the same path.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> It would still be the same way the NXT Women's championship went during horsewoman era NXT and that's my problem. No twists, no changes, the same path.


That all depends how they get together and how the feud starts. And if the characters and stories work, sometime it’s better to stay on the paThat all depends how they get together and how the feud starts. And if the characters and stories work, sometime it’s better to stay on the path.th.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> That all depends how they get together and how the feud starts. And if the characters and stories work, sometime it’s better to stay on the paThat all depends how they get together and how the feud starts. And if the characters and stories work, sometime it’s better to stay on the path.th.


 No it's not, it's better to go outside of the box than to play it safe especially with interest in the product at an all time low.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

I'd like to see Becky win at Mania


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Astro Zombie said:


> I'd like to see Becky win at Mania


U not thw only one. Wwe trying to lessen her popularity by having too many loses and almost no promotion but she still keeps rising. At mania alit of people traveled from ireland to see her and they should promote her right because she can be the best women ever in their company.


----------



## Saffiemack (Jun 11, 2016)

Oh, Becky. The one wrestler who could probably make me gayer than I already am


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

What worries me is that they are going to have Becky turn heel on Bayley when Bayley gets too close, which would be pretty stupid.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm very confident that Becky is going to Smackdown. WWE can say otherwise all they want but Smackdown is still going to be treated as the lesser or more wrestling focused show. They're going to send most of the big stars (from their perspective) to Raw. That would be Charlotte, Sasha, Nikki etc. Smackdown will get the likes of Becky, Emma, Nattie. Bayley might spend the first year on SD just so they can get a feel for how crowds react to her, but I see her as a Raw girl long term if she connects well.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> I'm very confident that Becky is going to Smackdown.


Seeing her talking with Shane on this week's Smackdown might point to that happening unless they are just trying to misdirect. Ambrose was seen talking with Shane as well and word around is that he is heading to Smackdown as well while Rollins/Reigns head to RAW. Who knows?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Seeing her talking with Shane on this week's Smackdown might point to that happening unless they are just trying to misdirect. Ambrose was seen talking with Shane as well and word around is that he is heading to Smackdown as well while Rollins/Reigns head to RAW. Who knows?


Wouldn't surprise me if he dropped the title soon and ended up on SD.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if he dropped the title soon and ended up on SD.


Yeah I wouldn't be surprised by that either. If the rumor about Cena and Styles heading to SD are true, with Cena cutting on the live show appearances, they would need a workhorse babyface like Ambrose to take Cena's place.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky vs. Foxy

:becky


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Sincere said:


> Becky vs. Foxy
> 
> :becky



Good match here. Slow/hesitant on some parts, but understandable, Alicia just came back.

I hope she wins at BG, she's been picking up too many wins over Summer/Fox, so maybe she might end up losing, which would be a stupid a fucking travesty.

Someone has to say it, has Becky surpassed Paige and Sasha, becoming the most over female wrestler in the company? 

I can't remember the last time the crowd didn't pop for her entrance, or give her Becky/Let's go Becky chants, or sympathy chants like after MITB beat-down.
Sasha's only got those stupid troll chants going for her, which rarely happen during Becky's matches, and Paige's been irrelevant for 8 months now.

Edit : Also, if Becky does end up on SD, and the title on RAW.. I'd like to see her get built up on SD, and maybe there's a battle royal at the Rumble for the women, similar to the men.. have Becky win, go on to WM, and become the GOAT Women's champion :mark:


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Sincere said:
> 
> 
> > Becky vs. Foxy
> ...


Becky always manages to get the crowd behind her nand sasha kinda failed to do that in her match with dana. Also tv production cut her segment. Out when she was getting cheered after she got attacked. I agree tho she might be more over than them if wwe let it happen


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Someone has to say it, has Becky surpassed Paige and Sasha, becoming the most over female wrestler in the company?


Don't let Isles hear you saying that addlin


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Becky is rad. I'm almost past caring if WWE give her the shot/push she deserves, as it's a frustration I can do without, but these past 2 or three months she's proven herself to be the people's (women's) champion!

I'd like to play scrabble with Becky for some reason.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

I'd say Becky is fairly consistent with her reactions, while Sasha will sometimes get "bigger" reactions but they don't seem to match up to the "We Want Sasha" chants. You'd think people would be going nuts for her but they don't really. Not to say she doesn't get good reactions of course, it just doesn't match up to me. Probably because those chants never really meant much. 

Paige barely shows up but when she does she gets a good pop so I dunno.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Someone has to say it, has Becky surpassed Paige and Sasha, becoming the most over female wrestler in the company?


She's not there yet, but she IS getting more popular over time, which is amazing to me considering her booking.
I believe that if/when the company gets behind her and give her that push, there will be a huge surge in popularity for her.

I'm going to assume Becky is going to be drafted to Smackdown.
Now I don't care if WWE consider Smackdown the B show or whatever. All I want is for it to be more like NXT or like the old smackdown, a place where Becky can shine in better matches with better storylines, not the inane drivel that is RAW.
If smackdown will stay just a watered down version of RAW then this all thing is just a waste of time.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The fake tan needs to go :lol

I hope that the roster split is a chance for Becky to do a little repackaging, you can tell she doesn't like her wrestling gear the way she always wrestle in her shirt, she never did this before.
Get rid of the corset, get rid of the fake tan, tone down on the extensions, maybe even replace the smoke on entrance to pyro to better suit her straight fire catchphrase.

Probably wont happen but I like to stay hopeful.:sk


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I hope this feud ends at battleground. Natalya while a veteran is boring as hell. There is no benefit to feuding with her. Becky's reactions are going to start going down.
Becky needs to get new gear that she's comfortable in. I don't get why they cake her in so much fake tan.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

#BringBackBeckysAbs


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I hope this feud ends at battleground. Natalya while a veteran is boring as hell. There is no benefit to feuding with her. Becky's reactions are going to start going down.
> Becky needs to get new gear that she's comfortable in. I don't get why they cake her in so much fake tan.


Yeah I said it weeks ago, this feud needs to end ASAP

Both Becky and Natalya have no momentum and are after losing streaks
WWE wont even tell us why Natalya turned on Becky and what they are feuding over really, we know Becky's motivations but not Natalya's.
And to make matters worse Natalya Suck as a heel, she was ok as a sidekick heel in the past, with Beth or Victoria but on her own she doesn't have much to offer.

Recipe for failure, end this before its too late.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Yeah I said its ago, this feud needs to end ASAP
> 
> Both Becky and Natalya have no momentum and are after losing streaks
> WWE wont even tell us why Natalya turned on Becky and what they are feuding over really, we know Becky's motivations but not Natalya's.
> ...


Beating up Becky will only get you so far.

a filler feud with Summer would be much more interesting. Becky has been winning just only against low card talent.

Realistically, Becky should be built as this ultimate underdog.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Reotor said:


> The fake tan needs to go :lol
> 
> I hope that the roster split is a chance for Becky to do a little repackaging, you can tell she doesn't like her wrestling gear the way she always wrestle in her shirt, she never did this before.
> Get rid of the corset, get rid of the fake tan, tone down on the extensions, maybe even replace the smoke on entrance to pyro to better suit her straight fire catchphrase.
> ...


She needs to go back to this look


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Heard rumours that Becky was pissed off after the house show match with Natalya and quickly stormed to the back afterwards, possibly because the match was cut short and was being shat on with we want sasha chants. I don't really think it's true but she definitely looked annoyed in some of the photos. 

A Charlotte/Fox match from yesterday was also reported to have been met with the same chants despite Sasha wrestling earlier that night so maybe there's something to it.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Heard rumours that Becky was pissed off after the house show match with Natalya and quickly stormed to the back afterwards, possibly because the match was cut short and was being shat on with we want sasha chants. I don't really think it's true but she definitely looked annoyed in some of the photos.
> 
> A Charlotte/Fox match from yesterday was also reported to have been met with the same chants despite Sasha wrestling earlier that night so maybe there's something to it.


Didn't hear anything about Sasha chants, but I did read it was a short match. Saw a video of the end of the match and she looked fine also. Probably nothing to it.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Heard rumours that Becky was pissed off after the house show match with Natalya and quickly stormed to the back afterwards, possibly because the match was cut short and was being shat on with we want sasha chants. I don't really think it's true but she definitely looked annoyed in some of the photos.
> 
> A Charlotte/Fox match from yesterday was also reported to have been met with the same chants despite Sasha wrestling earlier that night so maybe there's something to it.


But it was said that sashas match was the worst of the night with a dead crowd.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> But it was said that sashas match was the worst of the night with a dead crowd.


As is often the case with her. Doesn't stop her fans from shitting on other matches. It's beyond a joke at this point. They want Sasha but they're silent when she's on screen.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > But it was said that sashas match was the worst of the night with a dead crowd.
> ...


Idk if u notice she gets the return pops and smark pops but casual cities they cheer hee entrance but dont really do during the match so she not as popular as people think for all the promotion they give her. Also ask any fan what she has done and all they have is watch nxt which is the only thing saving her push


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I get sick of the whole "what has she/he done" arguments. Don't people understand that the superstars have ZERO control over what their characters accomplish or don't accomplish? Shitting on a basketball player for not winning enough NBA titles is somewhat understandable but to shit on someone in WWE for not doing anything makes no sense and it makes you sound like a mark.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> Heard rumours that Becky was pissed off after the house show match with Natalya and quickly stormed to the back afterwards, possibly because the match was cut short and was being shat on with we want sasha chants. I don't really think it's true but she definitely looked annoyed in some of the photos.
> 
> A Charlotte/Fox match from yesterday was also reported to have been met with the same chants despite Sasha wrestling earlier that night so maybe there's something to it.


"Rumours"

Provide actual links please.

Sounds completely unlike Becky. She has no track record of getting shoot annoyed in front of crowds.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> I get sick of the whole "what has she/he done" arguments. Don't people understand that the superstars have ZERO control over what their characters accomplish or don't accomplish? Shitting on a basketball player for not winning enough NBA titles is somewhat understandable but to shit on someone in WWE for not doing anything makes no sense and it makes you sound like a mark.


I can definitely see where you're coming from but what I think they mean is that they haven't seen her put on anything memorable since being brought up. I think Sasha has had quite a few good matches since coming up but that's just my opinion. :draper2


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

^^^ Either way it's not the performers fault.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Don't people understand that the superstars have ZERO control over what their characters accomplish or don't accomplish?


The thing is... so, what? The "what has she done" question still remains. It's not so much that talent is being blamed for booking/creative, but that booking/creative where a character is concerned hasn't been compelling enough on its own, and/or relative to other characters. 

It's like, if you're watching a 2 hour film, and through 1:45 of it, you see a hero/villain story between two characters, but suddenly in the final act, a random character that had 1 line during the intro credits appears out of nowhere and steals the climax, defeats the villain, and is the one to ride into the sunset with all the praise. You'd be scratching your head wondering "WTF did I just watch?" The story you've been watching for 1:45 was just kind of irrelevant in the end, and you don't really know much about the other character that randomly showed up, so it all comes off as kind of flat and disjointed. 

That's what the "what has she done" tends to be about, from what I gather, and it's not invalid, really.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't know if the draft will bode well for Becky, honestly. If she doesn't end up in whatever brand has the women's title, then it's a huge blow for her. Last time they did the brand split, only the Raw women mattered... Why? Because it was the brand with the championship. 

Not having a single title to fight for will hurt the legitimacy of the women on that roster compared to the ones in the other brand. Specially in today's WWE, with creative struggling to find actual motives for people to be fighting.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sincere said:


> JDP2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't people understand that the superstars have ZERO control over what their characters accomplish or don't accomplish?
> ...


Agree. Becky story was freaking good the best in that time but in one second her momentum was destroyed only to reward sasha for what she did in nxt. Even then becky outshined her in that feud every way possible but people still praise what sasha did in nxt onto summerslam now


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dodged one there I thought they actually put Becky out there to eat a pin and give Charlotte "momentum" going into Battleground luckily they actually progressed story on both Women's feuds by having the run in and beat downs.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just glad that our dear Becky didn't get pinned tonight. She is definitely going over at BG, no doubts about that.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I glad Becky didn't eat a pin last night but at the same time Natalya just suuuucks, her attack looked so robotic it was like hit.stop.pickup.stop.grab.stop.throwintobarricade.stop the sooner Becky gets away from Natalya the better.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Astro Zombie said:


>


My favorite of Becky's corset attire's 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755229816077422592
Charming, Harming and Disarming :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Crack is spelt wrong


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

All this time and im still waiting for the becky promo for her match. She can sell the story in an instant but i guess wwe only wanted beatdowns every week


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

As soon as i saw that match announced i thought Becky was going to take the L. Good booking on the WWE's part for once.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

AZTECA said:


> I don't know if the draft will bode well for Becky, honestly. If she doesn't end up in whatever brand has the women's title, then it's a huge blow for her. Last time they did the brand split, only the Raw women mattered... Why? Because it was the brand with the championship.
> 
> Not having a single title to fight for will hurt the legitimacy of the women on that roster compared to the ones in the other brand. Specially in today's WWE, with creative struggling to find actual motives for people to be fighting.


Not necessarily, there'll be opportunities for the title on the interbrand shows and a chance to take it back to the other brand. If anything, there's a good chance she'll be the main women's face on her side.

I think they'll call up Bayley and they'll split the Four Horsewomen up, two on each show. I fancy Sasha to win on Sunday and get the belt at Summerslam and you put her and one of Becky/Bayley on one side, and the other with Charlotte on the other brand, with a supporting cast of Nattie, Naomi, Dana Brooke and possibly Nia Jax too.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

emm_bee said:


> Not necessarily, there'll be opportunities for the title on the interbrand shows and a chance to take it back to the other brand. If anything, there's a good chance she'll be the main women's face on her side.
> 
> I think they'll call up Bayley and they'll split the Four Horsewomen up, two on each show. I fancy Sasha to win on Sunday and you put her and one of Becky/Bayley on one side, and the other with Charlotte on the other brand, with a supporting cast of Nattie, Naomi, Dana Brooke and possibly Nia Jax too.


That's not how interbrand shows work. You have the Smackdown people fighting the Smackdown people, and the Raw people fighting the Raw people. She may be the main face on her side, but if that side happens to be the one without the title (which is likely) then it doesn't matter much.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

emm_bee said:


> Not necessarily, there'll be opportunities for the title on the interbrand shows and a chance to take it back to the other brand. If anything, there's a good chance she'll be the main women's face on her side.
> 
> I think they'll call up Bayley and they'll split the Four Horsewomen up, two on each show. I fancy Sasha to win on Sunday and get the belt at Summerslam and you put her and one of Becky/Bayley on one side, and the other with Charlotte on the other brand, with a supporting cast of Nattie, Naomi, Dana Brooke and possibly Nia Jax too.


I guess we'll see tonight but they are specifically drafting Charlotte as Champion tonight they have not said she will be cross brand "yet" which tells me they are making a separate championship for each brand and it's the right thing to do in my opinion they have too much talent that will sit out of a title feud if they cross promotion the current title.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> I guess we'll see tonight but they are specifically drafting Charlotte as Champion tonight they have not said she will be cross brand "yet" which tells me they are making a separate championship for each brand and it's the right thing to do in my opinion they have too much talent that will sit out of a title feud if they cross promotion the current title.


This wouldn't surprise me, and I could get behind a separate championship. It would make more sense to have it than not.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

She's so hot


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spike said:


>


Becky's expressions :sodone


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Becky on the show without the title... As expected :serious:


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

The smackdown six has one thi g in common. They are all the best on the mic and that includes becky lynch now main reason to watch raw for rollins other than that smackdown will be the better show


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Becky has just been fucked by the draft no belt, the other 3 most popular females are on the other brand and she has to face Nattie even more....


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

She was the 6th pick which is pretty good, tbh.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Becky gonna be putting over talentless Eva Plastic Botox Marie


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Daniel Bryan put her over pretty hard, called her the best woman superstar on the roster, and he did it again on the post-show. Thought that was really cool.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

So Becky and Natalya's feud will continue beyond Sunday, almost certainly. Probably means she's losing at BG. What an awful roster, I don't see her having good matches with anyone on Smackdown. The women's division has been exposed hard by this, both shows are crap. 

Asuka, Bayley, Emma and Nikki are badly needed.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

AZTECA said:


> Becky on the show without the title... As expected :serious:


do we know that?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Astro Zombie said:


> Daniel Bryan put her over pretty hard, called her the best woman superstar on the roster, and he did it again on the post-show. Thought that was really cool.


Just when I thought I couldn't love him more.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I'm feeling fairly positive about this, tbh.

First of all, Shane is already infinitely more popular than Steph in terms of being the face of management, plus he's the one representing the kayfabe "new era" agenda. And to add to that, he brings in Daniel Bryan, who is perhaps the most universally over star in wrestling that exists today, who also represents positive forward momentum. That alone is probably going to generate a lot of interest in SD out of the gate as it is. Daniel Bryan can make a crowd collectively erupt by simply pointing his fingers to the sky.

Secondly, let's not forget how miserably the title picture has been, and will clearly continue to be booked. Charlotte wasn't the #3 pick overall for no reason, folks. So, quite frankly, I think getting away from Charlotte is going to be good for anyone's potential both in terms of growth and story going forward. The nepotism isn't suddenly going to end any time soon where she's concerned. Moreover, Charlotte is increasingly stale as things stand now, and even looking toward the foreseeable future. She's fairly solid in the ring, and she has it in her to be a decent heel, and while she may have found her footing in this role, it has still been fairly flat since Mania. Let's not pretend like her booking won't continue to be terrible, and burdensome to whatever division she occupies. 

Once Sasha gets her giftwrapped title at Summerslam, assuming they actually follow through with their plan this time, what about the Raw roster looks promising? Honestly? Knowing WWE and how they will almost certainly book that roster of talent, particularly with Vince being more invested in Raw, the staleness is very likely to persist, IMO. Sasha no longer has any real room to turn heel in that roster, once she gets the title--and Sasha as a face simply doesn't work well. She'll likely get a program with Nia, assuming they don't drag out Charlotte rematches for weeks and weeks, assuming (once again) they actually even follow through with their plans to have her drop at Summerslam. Unless they suddenly call-up Bayley to Raw with a Summerslam debut, I'm not seeing much interesting potential in the Raw roster going forward, at least not until Mania. Half that roster is going to undoubtedly remain irrelevant, and unless they pull a sudden swerve, Paige is going to continue to be poorly used as well. It's going to be bland as fuck, tbh.

Now, this SD roster isn't without its issues either and maybe the booking will be just as bad there, too, but at the very least, it is much more fresh and there's at least a lot of potential for new stories and relatively unexposed talent to evolve. Becky won't have to be jobbing Charlotte or enhancing for Sasha, at the very least, and as far as I'm concerned, that's nothing but a plus for her. I have some doubts about Carmella's readiness for the main roster here, but I also see some pretty decent potential in a Becky/Bliss program. Hopefully once Nattie loses to Becky, she'll be putting over some of the newer call-ups to give them some momentum to build on. 

And honestly, we still don't know exactly what or how the titles will be handled, anyway. I think there's plenty of reason to be positive about this draft for Becky fans, IMO, at least for the moment--and that's coming from me, who is usually quite critical/cynical about these kinds of things.

Her position on the draft was also fairly impressive, and I don't think it can be understated how impressive of a position that was for her, all things considered. I honestly didn't expect her to get such a good position, tbh, based on how she's been used thus far. I think that's a huge positive, too.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Aside from being the best wrestler becky is an entertainer and her charisma raised her feuds to the top levels. Becky is the women mvp and will show how valuable she is. Not to mention she got a liuder reaction than sasha today and last night according to people that were there. No title in her show? Give her the ic title!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Only issue for me (greater than the fact there's no women's title on SD currently) is the rest of SD's womens roster:

Becky
Nattie - Always good in the ring but will never be over as a face and can't get over as heel either)
Naomi - Has always been athletically gifted but it rarely translates in-ring.
Bliss - Probably will end up being SD's greatest women's asset behind Becky, but still called up too soon.
Eva Marie - WTF?
Carmella - Glad she's not with Enzo/Cass, although it's personally a shame for her that she's not on the same show as Cass. But If she moves out of that Enzo template and becomes her own person, she could be another great asset. Still called up too soon.

So basically, we've got Becky, Bliss & Carmella as the top women's stars with the biggest upsides on SD. With Nattie as enhancement, Naomi as jobber #1, and Eva there for... well fuck it I don't even know. It's not really a division worthy of a women's title belt yet. I really hope they fill out this aspect of the SD roster pronto. We all knew that splitting the women would cause both shows to have a womens division that was too shallow, but the way they split the women, and the women they selected from (along with the number of women drafted) from NXT, was not well though out.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

SD could possibly gain Nikki and Emma in the near future, so the women's division may be more balanced, with Becky leading the brand.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Also, Becky clobbering Nattie again :yes


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Becky has just been fucked by the draft no belt, the other 3 most popular females are on the other brand and she has to face Nattie even more....


Exactly, I don't agree with those who say this is a good thing. She will work with women that are not over, and therefore people won't care about what she's doing. The fact that they left Asuka out of the draft makes no sense, who on his right mind kayfabe wise would pick Carmella over Asuka? They didn't draft any of the NXT champs ffs.

That was me being negative, but... There's a slim chance this works well. Last time they did the brand split, they didn't care at all about the Smackdown women, they barely even wrestled, but I'm hoping things are different now. They should have a title to fight for on Smackdown, it will be pointless if they don't.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I really don't understand how any of you think remaining in a division that will unquestionably be directing all of its attention to Charlotte and Sasha, where the women are concerned, would have been good for Becky. If Becky were on Raw, she'd be jobbing to the likes of Dana and Nia, almost certainly. Somehow that would have been preferable to being the top woman on SD simply because Charlotte has the belt?

Becky got out from under the shadow of the chosen ones and now has a legitimate opportunity to lead a division, quite possibly without a glass ceiling over her head. We don't even know what's happening yet as far as any titles are concerned.

Her program with Nattie will presumably be ending soon. She'll be wide open for a new feud with a fresh face. Wtf would she be doing on Raw? Fuck all. Getting squashed in nothing matches anyway. Like, I seriously don't get how being on Raw would have been so great for her.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I really don't understand how any of you think remaining in a division that will unquestionably be directing all of its attention to Charlotte and Sasha, where the women are concerned, would have been good for Becky. If Becky were on Raw, she'd be jobbing to the likes of Dana and Nia, almost certainly. Somehow that would have been preferable to being the top woman on SD simply because Charlotte has the belt?
> 
> Becky got out from under the shadow of the chosen ones and now has a legitimate opportunity to lead a division, quite possibly without a glass ceiling over her head. We don't even know what's happening yet as far as any titles are concerned.
> 
> Her program with Nattie will presumably be ending soon. She'll be wide open for a new feud with a fresh face. Wtf would she be doing on Raw? Fuck all. Getting squashed in nothing matches anyway. Like, I seriously don't get how being on Raw would have been so great for her.


I get what you're saying, putting her on SD obviously creates opportunity that she normally wouldn't have on RAW.
BUT, with only 5 other wrestlers, limited time slot and no title (at least for now) the start is already shaky. In order for this to work some conditions must be met:
1. Creative will have to be...well, creative.
2. Booking will have to be competent and done intelligently
3. Road agents and people backstage will need to put more effort into the women's matches.
4. All 6 women (yes that includes Eva) will have to step up, show the same fire and hunger that they show in NXT.

Smackdown will HAVE to be more like NXT if it hopes to stand a chance at all.
RAW women's division will still stay the same crap its always being, but Smackdown is uncharted territory, for good or bad, it can go either way.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like I'll be watching SD :becky


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755595569134010368


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Glorious clobber-mode Becky :becky


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Glorious clobber-mode Becky :becky


Becky got a nice pop


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

JCole said:


> Crack is spelt wrong


I didn't make it :shrug


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Was there brief 'We Want Becky' chants in the main event, about halfway through, on Smackdown or was i hearing things? :lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

CJ said:


>


Becky Lynch is pissed off she was drafted to SD and is taking it out on poor defenseless Nattie.

Tragic.:jbl


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> I get what you're saying, putting her on SD obviously creates opportunity that she normally wouldn't have on RAW.
> BUT, with only 5 other wrestlers, limited time slot and no title (at least for now) the start is already shaky. In order for this to work some conditions must be met:
> 1. Creative will have to be...well, creative.
> 2. Booking will have to be competent and done intelligently
> ...


I'm not saying it's going to be all rainbows and kittens on SD's roster. It'll surely have its own issues. All I'm saying is that I seriously don't understand how anyone has convinced themselves that Becky would be better off on Raw.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


> Looks like I'll be watching SD :becky
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755595569134010368


I don't think this was on SD? Is there a video of this interview, I'm not seeing it on WWE's YT.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sincere said:


> I don't think this was on SD? Is there a video of this interview, I'm not seeing it on WWE's YT.


It was on WWE Networks draft show.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Sincere said:


> I'm not saying it's going to be all rainbows and kittens on SD's roster. It'll surely have its own issues. All I'm saying is that I seriously don't understand how anyone has convinced themselves that Becky would be better off on Raw.


I think I get your point of view. And if I'm analyzing it correctly, I agree with you. Becky being drafted to Raw along with Sasha and Charlotte would've been bad, because she would keep on living in their shadow.

The thing is that if by some reason Smackdown doesn't get a second women's title, Becky and the rest of the roster will be floundering with nothing to do. That, in my opinion, would be equally as bad. The simple solution here is really introducing a second title, then I will fully support Becky being on Smackdown.

Btw, does anybody else feel that it's a bit strange WWE hasn't mentioned a single thing about the new titles? I mean, there's got to be like at least 2 or 3 new titles right?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

AZTECA said:


> I think I get your point of view. And if I'm analyzing it correctly, I agree with you. Becky being drafted to Raw along with Sasha and Charlotte would've been bad, because she would keep on living in their shadow.
> 
> The thing is that if by some reason Smackdown doesn't get a second women's title, Becky and the rest of the roster will be floundering with nothing to do. That, in my opinion, would be equally as bad. The simple solution here is really introducing a second title, then I will fully support Becky being on Smackdown.
> 
> Btw, does anybody else feel that it's a bit strange WWE hasn't mentioned a single thing about the new titles? I mean, there's got to be like at least 2 or 3 new titles right?


I assume they're gonna be introducing them in bulk... There's bound to be a second world title and a cruiserweight title at the very least. Another women's title and another set of tag titles are possibilities too you'd think.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sincere said:


> I don't think this was on SD? Is there a video of this interview, I'm not seeing it on WWE's YT.


It was on the network.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

All hail the queen of SmackDown :becky

Loved what DBry said last night about her, and loved her taking her frustrations out on Nattie. Y'know, I'm looking forward to seeing her leading her division on SD. There's some fresh stuff to work with (Naomi? Bliss?), and I'm sure we'll see Nikki/Emma or even both pop up there. I'd love to see a Becky/Nikki proper feud and it would have been interesting to have seen how Becky and Emma's storyline would have progressed before Emma's injury. I'd liked to have seen Paige on SD to be Becky's primary rival, I guess with potential for trades there's still hope.

She gets to break away from Sasha and Charlotte for a while and this might not be such a bad thing going forward. Seems obvious that Nia Jax is going to be kind of a big deal too on the main roster given her draft position, so I'm glad we won't be seeing Becky job to her.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Becky Lynch is another reason of why i'm only watching smackdown from now on.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Interesting that she'd appear alongside these 5


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

One thing which is of note, and you can see it in her face in the post show interview, Becky is not very happy that literally all her friends are on the other show. All the 4HW, Paige, Summer, Balor, Sheamus, even Foley. There's not really anyone on SD she gets on with apart from Bliss who she was kinda close with a few years ago in NXT.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Caffore said:


> One thing which is of note, and you can see it in her face in the post show interview, Becky is not very happy that literally all her friends are on the other show. All the 4HW, Paige, Summer, Balor, Sheamus, even Foley. There's not really anyone on SD she gets on with apart from Bliss who she was kinda close with a few years ago in NXT.


Her and Nattie go way back in the day. She'll be just fine.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

emm_bee said:


> Her and Nattie go way back in the day. She'll be just fine.



Oh no she will be fine, just she's visiably quite bummed at being left alone a bit

And as far as I'm aware her and Nattie is like any of Nattie's friendships; they see her as a nice enough girl but not super close. Where as Becky is real close to Charlotte, goes way back with Paige, obviously very close to Sheamus and Balor, and good mates with Sasha and Summer.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

It would have been cool to see her and Balor on the same show.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Oh no she will be fine, just she's visiably quite bummed at being left alone a bit
> 
> And as far as I'm aware her and Nattie is like any of Nattie's friendships; they see her as a nice enough girl but not super close. Where as Becky is real close to Charlotte, goes way back with Paige, obviously very close to Sheamus and Balor, and good mates with Sasha and Summer.


She seemed to have gotten on pretty good with the New Day crew, too, from what I gather.

That does kinda suck. But she doesn't seem like someone who is hard to get along with, I'm sure she'll get along with the new roster just fine.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> Interesting that she'd appear alongside these 5


They gave her the responsibility of leading the SD women with good reason, I suspect.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

It's a bit of a bummer that her best mates are on Raw but she's probably stoked that she's the top woman on Smackdown.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

She looks so good in blue though.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

On the post-show where they covered the rest of the drafts for the roster after SD live, Daniel Bryan and Shane put Becky over once again--agreeing that she was the best, then Mick and Steph came on and said the only two picks they really got hurt on were Becky and AA. 

:becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Found a video

https://streamable.com/6d20

Contains Sasha's interview then Becky's.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> On the post-show where they covered the rest of the drafts for the roster after SD live, Daniel Bryan and Shane put Becky over once again--agreeing that she was the best, then Mick and Steph came on and said the only *two picks they really got hurt on were Becky and AA. *
> 
> :becky


Well its not far from the truth, at least for me.
With the exception of Becky, AA, AJ Styles and _maybe_ Alexa Bliss I cant think of a single wrestler I want to watch Smackdown for.

Is there a video of that somewhere?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

while reading what you said about Becky,this draft is really "divide and rule" for WWE managers..


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> On the post-show where they covered the rest of the drafts for the roster after SD live, Daniel Bryan and Shane put Becky over once again--agreeing that she was the best, then Mick and Steph came on and said the only two picks they really got hurt on were Becky and AA.
> 
> :becky


Becky getting put over big time there, i like it :becky


----------



## Bälor (Jul 20, 2016)

Thought Becky was hot until I heard her talk..


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Bälor said:


> Thought Becky was hot until I heard her talk..


Yea cause your boy Balor doesn't have a bad accent... GTFOH


----------



## Bälor (Jul 20, 2016)

krtgolfing said:


> Yea cause your boy Balor doesn't have a bad accent... GTFOH


Wasn't bagging her cause of the accent.. her voice is so deep I had to question my gender for a few seconds cause she sounds more like a man than I do..


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Bälor said:


> Wasn't bagging her cause of the accent.. her voice is so deep I had to question my gender for a few seconds cause she sounds more like a man than I do..


Lol no


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Mattel/WWE panel at comicon featuring New day, AJ Styles and Becky Lynch today
Some sneaky mother fucker better stream this or I will be pissed off, or at least a transcript.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Well its not far from the truth, at least for me.
> With the exception of Becky, AA, AJ Styles and _maybe_ Alexa Bliss I cant think of a single wrestler I want to watch Smackdown for.
> 
> Is there a video of that somewhere?


The Draft Show on the Network.


----------



## tomspur84 (Jul 21, 2016)

she looks good in blue, can´t wait to see her on tuesdays


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Mattel/WWE panel at comicon featuring New day, AJ Styles and Becky Lynch today
> Some sneaky mother fucker better stream this or I will be pissed off, or at least a transcript.


Wwe facwbook live dont worry. Im pissed cause i live here and those tickets sell out before they even go on sale. Now i just have to know shes minutes away but cant see her


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> The Draft Show on the Network.


I mean outside the network naturally.

Edit: never mind found it. Thank you Dailymotion.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Apparantely becky gave a phenomenal speech at the comic con anyone k ow how to watch wwe didnt stream it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Elret1994 said:


> Apparantely becky gave a phenomenal speech at the comic con anyone k ow how to watch wwe didnt stream it.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756219923265761280
@23:27


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

CJ said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparantely becky gave a phenomenal speech at the comic con anyone k ow how to watch wwe didnt stream it.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't get why people say Bayley would be great on Smackdown. Becky and Bayley have similar characters which would mean Becky or Bayley would have to turn heel. Turning Becky heel stabbing Bayley in the back destroys her whole character arc rendering the last year moot. Nikki will have that top heel role when she comes back.

Debuting as Sasha's mystery partner and going to Raw is much wiser. She provides an opportunity for Sasha to go heel down the road. Charlotte has nearly reached her peak as a heel. Bayley has more ready made feuds on Raw than on Smackdown and a pretty good ones with Sasha and Charlotte.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Dang beckys intwrview on the comic con proves that no woman comes close to her mic skills. The way she changes her tone is amazing. Plus idk if it was a shoot interview. But she spoke her mind great.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't get why people say Bayley would be great on Smackdown. Becky and Bayley have similar characters which would mean Becky or Bayley would have to turn heel. Turning Becky heel stabbing Bayley in the back destroys her whole character arc rendering the last year moot. Nikki will have that top heel role when she comes back.
> 
> Debuting as Sasha's mystery partner and going to Raw is much wiser. She provides an opportunity for Sasha to go heel down the road. Charlotte has nearly reached her peak as a heel. Bayley has more ready made feuds on Raw than on Smackdown and a pretty good ones with Sasha and Charlotte.


If they were smart they would have put Paige on Smackdown and had Carmella on RAW instead, that way it would have been a tad more evenly split, and there'd be a bigger variety too. Seems like Paige has pissed someone off with something though with how low down she was drafted.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't get why people say Bayley would be great on Smackdown. Becky and Bayley have similar characters which would mean Becky or Bayley would have to turn heel. Turning Becky heel stabbing Bayley in the back destroys her whole character arc rendering the last year moot. Nikki will have that top heel role when she comes back.
> 
> Debuting as Sasha's mystery partner and going to Raw is much wiser. She provides an opportunity for Sasha to go heel down the road. *Charlotte has nearly reached her peak as a heel*. Bayley has more ready made feuds on Raw than on Smackdown and a pretty good ones with Sasha and Charlotte.


She reached her peak back in January.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


>


This is so cute :banderas

Dammit Becky


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756219923265761280
> @23:27


First Cesaro, now Becky. Two of my favs telling it like it is... :thecause


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Becky telling management how to do their jobs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Edit: shoot start at 28:00


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756577989865844737


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky's shoot was echoing a lot of what people here have been saying. I hope WWE listens to that kind of feedback eventually, and I hope she doesn't get in trouble for it.

Her and AJ seem to be getting on pretty good from what little we see at the CC panel.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> Becky's shoot was echoing a lot of what people here have been saying. I hope WWE listens to that kind of feedback eventually, and I hope she doesn't get in trouble for it.
> 
> Her and AJ seem to be getting on pretty good from what little we see at the CC panel.


I wouldn't even call it a shoot like you say it was pretty much what fans have been saying I'd even say WWE have realized this themselves which is why we get the term "Diva revolution" doesn't thrown around anymore. I feel the change of division name and title belt was their way of saying we hear you fans and thrown us the olive branch, it's just a shame the booking didn't really change since Wrestlemania but I'm hopeful for the brand split because we certainly going to at least 2 separate women feuds a week and hopefully 2 titles and more of the girls will get a chance to show their talent.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Becky & AJ together :woo


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/1598193017113888/videos/1719964638270058/ :becky


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know why some people have problem with her voice (when it's not on the accent). It's a nice deep woman's voice; not manly, just deeper than average but with it's own charm.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/1598193017113888/videos/1719964638270058/ :becky


"there was cool corset"

NOOO..no more corsets, why you doing this to me Becky...why?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Eh, I like them mostly. I thought that fishnet one on Raw was cool.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Ign interview with becky n aj is cool. She says anderson hot asian wife is hot


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Ign interview with becky n aj is cool. She says anderson hot asian wife is hot


Well yeah otherwise it'd just be Asian Wife


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Two best things going on smackdown.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756551427942600704


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> Two best things going on smackdown.


She is so freaking adorable at times


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756581413315448833

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756594290734673920:becky


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky lynch should win a title for smackdown by defeating stephanie at summerslam. That way she will have so much momentum instead of just heres the title. Shes a goldmine and wwe seems to promote her huge and should keep doing it


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756551427942600704


I do this all the time, I feel terrible about it now :mj2


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756898034533797888


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Astro Zombie said:


>


at 1:00
She already lost the hat :mj2

Edit: and lost the head too, tsk tsk.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Random point here, and i do say that social media numbers don't matter all that much, but i think it's pretty impressive given their respective pushes during their time in the WWE that Becky only has 10k less followers than Charlotte on Twitter, as well as more followers on IG.

Dat natural popularity :becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756605455095386112
Sucks that Graves is on RAW and we wont get to see the epic rivalry between them continue.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I think I found an absolute gem... This is Becky training with Balor in their early years:

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/RapidAlienatedFlatcoatretriever-mobile.mp4
https://thumbs.gfycat.com/HonorableCalmGalapagospenguin-mobile.mp4


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Those kind of vids only pisses me off since WWE wont let her even do half the things she is capable of.

Also, Balor vs. Becky is the match I didn't know I need.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Those kind of vids only pisses me off since WWE wont let her even do half the things she is capable of.
> 
> Also, Balor vs. Becky is the match I didn't know I need.


Yeah, that was the second thing I thought after seeing that.

The first was: Devitt, you lucky SOB :mj2


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Random point here, and i do say that social media numbers don't matter all that much, but i think it's pretty impressive given their respective pushes during their time in the WWE that Becky only has 10k less followers than Charlotte on Twitter, as well as more followers on IG.
> 
> Dat natural popularity :becky


I don't know what her other numbers look like, but her Twitter followers have been growing steadily since Mania, and maybe even before but I don't remember when I started paying cursory attention to it. I think she was around 400kish around the time of Mania, IIRC. She's at 550k now.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

AZTECA said:


> I think I found an absolute gem... This is Becky training with Balor in their early years:
> 
> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/RapidAlienatedFlatcoatretriever-mobile.mp4
> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/HonorableCalmGalapagospenguin-mobile.mp4


Did it get removed? I cant see it. Becky bullet club tho


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Elret1994 said:


> Becky lynch should win a title for smackdown by defeating stephanie at summerslam. That way she will have so much momentum instead of just heres the title. Shes a goldmine and wwe seems to promote her huge and should keep doing it


So you want Becky to beat Stephanie the Raw commissioner for a title on Smackdown?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

AZTECA said:


> I think I found an absolute gem... This is Becky training with Balor in their early years:
> 
> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/RapidAlienatedFlatcoatretriever-mobile.mp4
> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/HonorableCalmGalapagospenguin-mobile.mp4



So within such a short space of time she was already better than what Eva Marie, Rosa etc are now. 


Also popped for when she pinned Finn Balor for a 3 count like it was no big deal :becky


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Becky lynch should win a title for smackdown by defeating stephanie at summerslam. That way she will have so much momentum instead of just heres the title. Shes a goldmine and wwe seems to promote her huge and should keep doing it
> ...


Would be beter thank just be handed one. That way she earned it it can work and elevate becky


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Idk how to post vids here but search daizee haze vs portia perez in the last minute becky/ knox delivers a sick ass suplex and promo. Crazy suplex


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

AZTECA said:


> I think I found an absolute gem... This is Becky training with Balor in their early years:
> 
> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/RapidAlienatedFlatcoatretriever-mobile.mp4
> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/HonorableCalmGalapagospenguin-mobile.mp4


Er.. that's not training, that's a cyberfight or "erotic" wrestling.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Elret1994 said:


> Would be beter thank just be handed one. That way she earned it it can work and elevate becky


I find it hilarious how you think Steph would elevate anyone let alone Becky then the fact they are now on different brands begs the question why would Steph have anything to do with a Smackdown's Women's championship if they make one when she has the actual "Women's championship" on her brand? If Smackdown make their own title then they should have a tournament or just debut it for the Becky v Nattie match on Sunday since as it stands they are top 2 women on Smackdown anyway.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Would be beter thank just be handed one. That way she earned it it can work and elevate becky
> ...


Their feud hasnt even developed to a belt worthy match. Becky needs that big money fight. Also steph will be backstage most of the time since foley is gm


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Gawd she's beautiful.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Balor lead her through most of everything in that video.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Nuts to think that she's on posters alongside stars like John Cena, Randy Orton, and AJ Styles.

Also, I have to say, making her the female face of Smackdown is a good way to keep her protected; better to be Queen of Shane McMahon's Wild Ride featuring Daniel Bryan than deal with SASHAWINSLOL, banging her head against Dana and Charlotte's dog and pony show, and random on-air burials by Stephanie. 

There'll be an inter-brand PPV title win in her future lads, count on it. Now she's just got to focus on Neidfart though


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Vince when he hear about Becky's shoot at SDCC


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Vince when he hear about Becky's shoot at SDCC


Shell break his arm if anything happens. Besides who else can be at the top in smackdown but becky. She can coninue her rant in chicago comic con. She gonna be there too


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I had no idea Becky was once a Rosebud.










That's her in the blue.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Hurin said:


> Nuts to think that she's on posters alongside stars like John Cena, Randy Orton, and AJ Styles.
> 
> Also, I have to say, making her the female face of Smackdown is a good way to keep her protected; better to be Queen of Shane McMahon's Wild Ride featuring Daniel Bryan than deal with SASHAWINSLOL, banging her head against Dana and Charlotte's dog and pony show, and random on-air burials by Stephanie.
> 
> There'll be an inter-brand PPV title win in her future lads, count on it. Now she's just got to focus on Neidfart though


While I agree it's good she is not with Sasha I do think it's bad she is not in the same brand as Paige or Charlotte she needs someone else people give a damn about, not to mention it looks like Bayley will be joining Raw as well. I was really hoping Summer Rae would be on smackdown as well she is quite underrated.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I got a feeling Becky is going to lose at Battleground, though she should win the feud in the end.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Today becky has to make a statement about the new championship. She has to be the one to step up fir her division and increase the reputation of smackdown women


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> I had no idea Becky was once a Rosebud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, there are several vids/gifs of her dancing around in that role, too. Pretty funny.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> I got a feeling Becky is going to lose at Battleground, though she should win the feud in the end.


The odds seem to be shifting in Nattie's favor, which is really annoying, quite frankly. This feud needs to be wrapped up and tied off, especially now that the brand split has occurred. And Becky needs this win. That there is now a very real likelihood of Nattie getting the win and extending this feud over another month is just counterproductive.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

It will be a shock if Becky wins tonight. Which is pathetic. Someone like her winning any match should not be a shock.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> Yeah, there are several vids/gifs of her dancing around in that role, too. Pretty funny.












Becky, Strowman and Gotch all Rosebuds here and also a quick glimpse of Carmella in the cat suit behind Becky. It's hilarious to think all 4 of these are doing better than Rose now :HA


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

^ I find it hilarious that Strowman's look is far more suited to that role than as a Wyatt.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Feud continues on Smackdown, blowoff at Summerslam I suppose. And they did need something for her to overcome initially once the brands split. Match was pretty good and got good time, the crowd was still into her even though they just had watched that incredible Zayn/Owens match too.

Keep on truckin' lads, Bex is going to until she gets that title.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Losing to Natalya is as low as it gets :kobelol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

It has to continue. The roster is thin so what else they gonna do?


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

BULLSHIT.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

What's she at now... 0 and 5? 0 and 6? I lost count.

Same shit, different brand.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

She's never won a singles match on PPV. Last time she won was the double submission with Sasha against Tamina and Naomi at Fastlane, and before that was her main roster debut at Summerslam with PCB. Fuckery.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

and all those losses were dirty

they had to extend this feud to build some other women on SD in the meantime. Blowoff at Summerslam, Becky wins.

EDIT: notice they're keeping her front and center in all these shots of the SD roster. Never a coincidence with things like this.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hurin said:


> and all those losses were dirty
> 
> they had to extend this feud to build some other women on SD in the meantime. Blowoff at Summerslam, Becky wins.
> 
> EDIT: notice they're keeping her front and center in all these shots of the SD roster. Never a coincidence with things like this.


right so why not let her win one. What a way to say "here is THE DIVA of smackdown, Becky Lynch"..... she lost CLEAN and TAPPED to Natalya. EW.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

^^ Agreed. If Nattie beat her clean, then why have a rematch?


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> ^^ Agreed. If Nattie beat her clean, then why have a rematch?


Natalya can keep attacking Becky or something. WWE's booking usually doesn't make much sense. 

And Nattie kicked Becky's weak knee while the ref was in the way. I dunno, it's iffy how clean that well and truly is to me.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

She's the most over face female and she will win at SummerSlam. At some point the suits have to realize she's their best female face.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not only lost but made to tap. These people just can't do right by Becky can they?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Greenlawler said:


> She's the most over face female and she will win at SummerSlam. At some point the suits have to realize she's their best female face.


I take it you didn't hear Sasha's and Bayley's pops tonight then?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Greenlawler said:


> She's the most over face female and she will win at SummerSlam. At some point the suits have to realize she's their best female face.


The Sasha Banks and Bayley threads are that way. =================>


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> I take it you didn't hear Sasha's and Bayley's pops tonight then?


Yep....I have heard Sasha's for a while and Becky's are louder...like it or not, and debuts always get nice reactions.....


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Knew this BS would happen, should have taken a chance and bet on Nattie, would have won 500$.
Hope Becky can recover, but honestly, I don't see the optimism many have, Eva Marie's has legit been booked stronger.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> The Sasha Banks and Bayley threads are that way. =================>


Can they cut a promo worth a shit? No. Can they wrestle a match on the main roster that isn't as sloppy as their match tonight and the others Banks has had since call up? Jury's out on Bayley I guess.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

They needed to build Nattie up after her recent turn, so I can't say I'm surprised that happened. This one's rolling on to SummerSlam where Becky will most likely win.

Builds up Nattie as a heel, builds more sympathy for Becky and takes the feud forward to SummerSlam. Becky will recover, no worries. Have faith :becky


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

emm_bee said:


> They needed to build Nattie up after her recent turn, so I can't say I'm surprised that happened. This one's rolling on to SummerSlam where Becky will most likely win.
> 
> Builds up Nattie as a heel, builds more sympathy for Becky and takes the feud forward to SummerSlam. Becky will recover, no worries. Have faith :becky


Natalya winning cheaply was the way to go here.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Man i knew waking up this morning was a bad idea.



Silent Alarm said:


> I take it you didn't hear Sasha's and Bayley's pops tonight then?


Yeah.
Maybe if WWE would spend the last year building her as a credible competitor instead of a loser she would get a better reaction.


Much like Becky, i'm tapping out.
Just send her back to NXT and repackage her or something. sigh.

The thing that bothers me the most is that now after the draft there is no light at the end of the tunnel, at least before the draft there was always the off chance that Becky will get a big pay off and win the title and have a short run with it.

Now she's on SD and make no mistake about it, even if they introduce a title, SD is where they sent all the Women they dont know what to do with (yead this includes Bliss and Carmella). The women division on SD is going to be an after thought, just like the match at BG was a bathroom break after Zayn/KO.
Lets say they introduce a title on SD, Who is Becky winning it from? from Natalya? in a glorious 50/50 booking match on summerslam? oh yeah, BIG PAY OFF.

I was thinking of giving WWE a shot and start watching Smackdown but WWE saved me the trouble, no thanks.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The idea that Nattie "needed" this win, particularly by clean tap out, is absolutely preposterous. This wasn't even a dirty win. I scarcely see how this already-cold feud is supposed to be carried into Summerslam on the back of that nonsensical finish.

Nattie is not young. Nattie is not new. Nattie is not going to be the "top heel" of SD--and if she is, that's a sad commentary on the SD women's roster. Nattie doesn't need a push. Nattie doesn't require building. Nattie is uncharismatic and heatless regardless of alignment. It doesn't matter if she can go in the ring. I'll say that again--*it doesn't matter if she can go in the ring* if no one gives a fuck about her character, and by extension any story or feud she's involved in. The only thing her character is good for is dumping a bucket of ice on any story she's involved in. She should be jobbing to Carmella, not getting clean tap-out wins over Becky.

Moreover, the suggestion that Nattie needed this win more than Becky is hilarious. Becky who is 0-6. Becky who doesn't have a single significant victory to her name after an entire year on the MR. Becky who never got a real significant win, let alone a title down in NXT. Becky who has more charisma and potential in her pinky than Nattie has in her whole body. But somehow Nattie "needed" this? Give me a fucking break. Nattie is obsolete. Becky just tapped cleanly to someone who is and will continue to be obsolete. 

If Becky is going to lose to anyone right now, she should be losing to Alexa Bliss to put her over and get her heat. That's what should be taking place at Summerslam. Becky should have won here, ended this feud that no one cares about and even fewer really understand, and then had a program with Alexa into Summerslam to give her some build and heat. 

This win served no practical purpose whatsoever. It was not only pointeless, but it was counterproductive.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Reotor said:


> The thing that bothers me the most is that now after the draft there is no light at the end of the tunnel, at least before the draft there was always the off chance that Becky will get a big pay off and win the title and have a short run with it.


You do realize inter-brand PPVs will be a thing right? The idea that people on a different brand will never capture a title is absurd and there's always future drafts EVEN if you're right.

They put Becky to SD over hard, are including her in all the marketing, and there is a difference between a cooldown match and a pissbreak, they got good time unlike when their time got cut at MITB.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Honestly,the only saving grace is that hopefully she won't be a jobber on SD to Alexa and Eva Marie as well, I mean for the love god, 6th SD draft, first woman, Bryan calling her the best, she's in the camera shots right next to fucking *JOHN CENA* , I'd go as far as make her the 2nd ever Woman Intercontinental champion. 
I have a small good feeling about this, she just HAS to win her feud with Nattie, like 2-3 times in a row now beating the crap out of her, or else, I'm done for good with any hope for my fav in the E right now.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Hurin said:


> You do realize inter-brand PPVs will be a thing right? The idea that people on a different brand will never capture a title is absurd and there's always future drafts EVEN if you're right.
> 
> They put Becky to SD over hard, are including her in all the marketing, and there is a difference between a cooldown match and a pissbreak, they got good time unlike when their time got cut at MITB.


But it doesnt matter if they give SD a title, the title that matters is on RAW
Thats the title with history behind it, that Charlotte is holding, and soon Sasha.
Will Becky winning A title from freaking Natalya (or Naomi, or Carmella, or Bliss) be as a big moment as Becky winning the title from Sasha or Charlotte? no.

They put Becky over only with words.
Best wrestler in the company that got beat by Dana in a minute, and now lost clean to Natalya.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Becky's PPV record on the main roster:
*
Summerslam 2015* - Team PCB defeated Team Bella and Team B.A.D.
*Night of Champions 2015* - Absent
*Hell in a Cell 2015* - Absent
*Survivor Series 2015* - Absent
*TLC 2015* - Sasha Banks defeated Becky Lynch by submission
*Royal Rumble 2016* - Charlotte defeated Becky Lynch
*Fastlane 2016* - Becky Lynch and Sasha Banks defeated Naomi and Tamina
*Wrestlemania 32* - Charlotte defeated Becky Lynch and Sasha Banks (Becky submits)
*Payback 2016* - Absent
*Extreme Rules 2016* - Absent
*Money in the Bank 2016* - Charlotte and Dana Brooke defeated Becky Lynch and Natalya
*Battleground 2016* - Natalya defeated Becky Lynch by submission

Is there anyone who can say with a straight face that Becky hasn't been booked like shit? A full year on the main roster, and she has yet to win a non tag team PPV match.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

AZTECA said:


> Becky's PPV record on the main roster:
> *
> Summerslam 2015* - Team PCB defeated Team Bella and Team B.A.D.
> *Night of Champions 2015* - Absent
> ...


If by the end of the year she doesn't get a meaningful hard earned win, it's over.
An underdog is someone who overcomes the odds in the end and wins.
An underdog who always loses is not an underdog, he's a loser.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

AZTECA said:


> Becky's PPV record on the main roster:
> *
> Summerslam 2015* - Team PCB defeated Team Bella and Team B.A.D.
> *Night of Champions 2015* - Absent
> ...


Her televised shows record is just as bad if not worse.
And if you think _that's_ bad check out her house shows record.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I didn't watch the ppv due to the disappointing draft but it looks like Becky be selling her injury, I wish more people did this...


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I was kind of hoping this would be the end of the feud but now that Becky's lost... it's got to continue, just give Becky her PPV win for the love of god.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I didn't watch the ppv due to the disappointing draft but it looks like Becky be selling her injury, I wish more people did this...


Uso smelling Becky's hair:laugh:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dibil13 said:


> Uso smelling Becky's hair:laugh:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757449806218350593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757418779198521345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757407764691902464
:lol


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

People seem to have limited understanding of how WWE books, how many potential rivals Becky has on Smackdown or booking in general. Likewise now understanding that Nattie cheated.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Who else noticed becky saying ur the fucking man to dean ambrose


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

One the usos taking a liking to becky hair.

https://twitter.com/ScottStyleKing/status/757599409098133504


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The Match didn't end clean. Natalya used the ref as an obstruction at the end when Becky was on the offense and kicked out her bad knee. Becky at least looked resilient in defeat seeing as she took a lot of punishment before submitting. I thought the match was really good, better than the opening tag match.

They screwed them over by putting them just after Zayn Owens seeing as the crowd was really worn out.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

So clearly the feud isn't over. Will they have a rematch at SS perhaps? Maybe even for a new SD Women's title, if they introduce one that early? They'll certainly need to have introduced something by the time Smackdown's first single-brand PPV rolls around.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I hope Becky in a club t-shirt was just a red herring, way of her promoting karl and not her turning heel and actually joining the club. I really don't see a point in her in it honestly she'd just be in the background and it doesn't benefit her at all. 

The appeal of Becky is of one who gets knocked down but doesn't falter and gets back up again. She's a natural underdog always working from under. The potential payoff as a face is massive. Becky next to Cena seems like no coincidence.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Well, just done listening to Wrestling observer review of battleground
The good news is that Meltzer liked the match.:shrug
The bad news is that he pretty much said that People really like Becky but don't see her as champion so WWE can keep beat her just so they can keep the program running. If WWE would gear Becky to be champion they wouldn't have her lose clean like that but that's not what they are doing.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

They keep burying Becky. Would they have Sasha, Bayley or Nikki lose as often as she does? Not only that Sasha is ahead of her on the pecking order even though Sasha is so fragile and the crowd dies once the bell rings. I also bet Bayley and Nikki pull ahead of Becky once they are around full time even though Becky runs circles around both.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Well, just done listening to Wrestling observer review of battleground
> The good news is that Meltzer liked the match.:shrug
> The bad news is that he pretty much said that People really like Becky but don't see her as champion so WWE can keep beat her just so they can keep the program running. If WWE would gear Becky to be champion *they wouldn't have her lose clean like that* but that's not what they are doing.


Nattie's win wasn't _entirely_ clean though. As I said in another thread, Nattie isn't the issue; neglecting pretty much the rest of the female roster other than Sasha and Charlotte (and to some extent, Becky) has caused an issue with the proper build to this, and with the roster split, sadly Nattie had to have this one because it would have left Becky to go up against...no-one properly.

Quite possibly, Nattie works on Becky's weakness and her injury following on from last night in the coming weeks, and in the rematch, really goes for it to built up that heat, and pull on people's heartstrings so Becky gets the sympathy. Becky doesn't give up though and finally gets her big win, and everyone goes wild, Becky probably cries, everyone's happy. Becky probably gets the feud win at Backlash not long after, and then onto the next feud (Naomi or Nikki Bella would do just fine).

I loved the fact that she sold her "injury" too in the backstage bit with the rest of the roster, little bits like that mark her out from the rest.

I know it's frustrating that she hasn't had a big win on a PPV in singles, I'm a little frustrated too as she's my favourite, but...think of the payoff at SummerSlam overcoming that and getting her win, a year after her first main roster PPV. The crowd would lap it up, and it's obvious they think highly of her (she's being promoted as the women's face of SD, and D-Bry and Shane put her over big in the draft). No reason to worry right now.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Beckyloseslol :mj2


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I didn't watch the ppv due to the disappointing draft but it looks like Becky be selling her injury, I wish more people did this...



huhu he probably thought bescky's hair smell carrot..:lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> Nattie's win wasn't _entirely_ clean though.
> 
> Quite possibly, Nattie works on Becky's weakness and her injury following on from last night in the coming weeks, and in the rematch, really goes for it to built up that heat, and pull on people's heartstrings so Becky gets the sympathy. Becky doesn't give up though and finally gets her big win, and everyone goes wild, Becky probably cries, everyone's happy. Becky probably gets the feud win at Backlash not long after, and then onto the next feud (Naomi or Nikki Bella would do just fine).


I honestly didn't watch the match nor do I intend to, I rely on what people say and write on the match and everyone points out that the finish was clean. Alverez and Meltzer also mentioned the finish was clean, which surprised them



> As I said in another thread, Nattie isn't the issue; neglecting pretty much the rest of the female roster other than Sasha and Charlotte (and to some extent, Becky) has caused an issue with the proper build to this, and with the roster split, sadly Nattie had to have this one because it would have left Becky to go up against...no-one properly.


I would rather have Becky squash local talents for a whole month than whatever crap WWE has in plan for her.



> I loved the fact that she sold her "injury" too in the backstage bit with the rest of the roster, little bits like that mark her out from the rest.


Yeah but like I said on another thread few months ago when JR was talking about Selling, Selling is an unappreciated art in WWE and its unrewarded, ever.
In WWE selling is a sign of weakness, and those who excels at it, like Becky and Ziggler are relegated to be jobbers.
Those that suck at selling and don't sell, Like Cena, Charlotte and Roman are rewarded with championships.



> I know it's frustrating that she hasn't had a big win on a PPV in singles, I'm a little frustrated too as she's my favourite, but...think of the payoff at SummerSlam overcoming that and getting her win, a year after her first main roster PPV. The crowd would lap it up, and it's obvious they think highly of her (she's being promoted as the women's face of SD, and D-Bry and Shane put her over big in the draft).


I do think about Summerslam and even if Becky get a win on Summerslam...it will still just be a win over Natty.
Natty can beat Becky clean 7 more times and when Becky finally get her one win it still wont matter...because its still just Natty.
And I don't think they think of her that highly tbh, otherwise they would put more effort into her feuds (they still wont tell us why Natty turned on Becky lol) and not relegate her to the death spot.



> No reason to worry right now


Oh I'm well passed the worrying stage, I'm at the acceptance stage.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

To anyone who said the loss was clean 
http://i.imgur.com/kU7uMEc.gifv


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I finally have confidence in how Becky will be treated now that she's on SD. Going by the draft on tuesday and last nights PPV, everything points to Becky being the linchpin (or is that the _Lynch-Pin_?) of Smakcdown.

The main problem, as noted multiple times, is a lack of credible opponents, hence why they're trying to increase Nattie's stock. But the continuation of this feud is fine by me for the next month or so, and following that, I'd just like to see the division fleshed out a little, perhaps with the addition of Asuka, Nikki Bella (though it pains me somewhat to say that!), and Billie Kay.

Then Raw can have Tamina, Emma (I'd rather have her on SD, but Danas on Raw, and they like to split couples most of the time, and Ryder's on SD) & Peyton.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Hahaha!

*edit* Ah shit I'm a double-post-mong.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Stop using terms you clearly understand like bury and lose clean guys.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757452475334955008


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757557948977713152

I think she will be fine :becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

JCole said:


> Stop using terms *you clearly understand* like bury and lose clean guys.


:rockwut lolwut?

Aaanyway.
Looks pretty clean to me, or clean enough that is.
I mean its not like natty pulled the ref and used him as a human shield or anything.
The ref told Becky to back down since natty was down in the corner and Natty sneaked in a kick on Becky's leg.
Not exactly the height of heeldom!

I like how everyone just assume Becky will go over in summerslam, just like everyone assumed Becky will go over in this PPV. She HAS to win right? yeah ill see you guys at August.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

You can tell Becky is starting to get pissed off with the company by watching her interview this week. She'said playing the dumb Sting role and that'she not going to get her anywhere. Look at how Sting bombed at the box office in his career. He still can't get into the Observer HOF. Becky will never get past Sasha, Charlotte, Nikki or Bayley. Maybe it's time for her to leave WWE.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> :rockwut lolwut?
> 
> Aaanyway.
> Looks pretty clean to me, or clean enough that is.
> ...


The issue is, it doesn't matter if it was supposed to be dirty or not. Reality is perception, and the overwhelming majority of everyone who watched that match saw a clean tap out. That's how it's being regarded. And as dirty wins go, that has to be one of the cleanest "dirty" wins there has ever been, if it was in fact supposed to be dirty.

Distraction roll-ups are perceived as being more dirty than that.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The happened because of a Cheap shot behind the ref's back so not clean.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> The issue is, it doesn't matter if it was supposed to be dirty or not. Reality is perception, and the overwhelming majority of everyone who watched that match saw a clean tap out. That's how it's being regarded. And as dirty wins go, that has to be one of the cleanest "dirty" wins there has ever been, if it was in fact supposed to be dirty.
> 
> Distraction roll-ups are perceived as being more dirty than that.


True, a kick to the leg, that's "dirty".
Right, whats next? a poke to the eye? oops already did that one.
Remember how we were all proud of Becky doing that match in WM with a shiner? 
and then appearing on RAW showing off her "battle scar"?
Only for WWE to use it as a weakness and have her job to Emma for no purpose.

No wonder Becky lost clean, they are running out of ideas: she lost to distractions, to eye poke, to grabbing the tights, to a motherfucking freaking jacket...
They'll need to raise Dusty from the grave to come up with new dirty ways to lose.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I've pretty much lost hope at this point. Every time she loses I presume that her next match will be the blowoff and she gets her revenge but nope, it never happens.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> I've pretty much lost hope at this point. Every time she loses I presume that her next match will be the blowoff and she gets her revenge but nope, it never happens.


Every PPV that goes by i feel this way too. With the brand split i thought 'Ok, Becky is the clear standout among that roster, surely she'll be treated as such' and it really doesn't seem that way.

Again, Summerslam will be the telling PPV i think, i can see Becky making the card in some way, but she absolutely has to win, otherwise i really will just give up for now.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Every PPV that goes by i feel this way too. With the brand split i thought 'Ok, Becky is the clear standout among that roster, surely she'll be treated as such' and it really doesn't seem that way.
> 
> Again, Summerslam will be the telling PPV i think, i can see Becky making the card in some way, but she absolutely has to win, otherwise i really will just give up for now.


If Smackdown do debut a new women's title then I'd expect her to be the first to win it but after last night I'm not so sure Becky would win the title, even with a thinner roster to compete with. I found it odd how she was second to come out after Cena at the end, almost being positioned as the main woman yet she lost to friggin Natalya.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

She'll be alright, I feel. I reckon she'll get her win back at SummerSlam to send her on her way and get that lovely winning moment at a big PPV, and then most likely win the feud at the SD PPV in early September to put it to bed. Result aside, that match last night was pretty decent (better than the Sasha/Bayley vs Charlotte/Dana match), so it could bring some good matches, so there's hope there.

Being a Becky fan has it's trials, and these may be uncertain times but in all of this...










:becky


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Guys..

Becky moved to Smackdown. The women's title is on raw. Unless Smackdown creates its own championship for the women's division, I would say this is pretty much it for Becky.










I bet Phil Brooks is a fan of Becky.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

^yeah because no one on one brand is eeeeeever going to compete for titles on the other brand, right? unk2

Dave and Bryan defeated their own arguments by the way, not only because she didn't lose clean last night, but she lost dirty in all those other PPVs with the exception of fucking Unstoppable. I'm not even saying she's being geared up for anything right now or in the near future but by their logic there's nothing to indicate they aren't seeing her as one.

And I really can't take anyone that's ready to give up because someone that's so prominent hasn't had the world handed to them on a silver platter after just one year very seriously. Becky's stock is still increasing in how much she's presented and her win/loss record isn't the only story there.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hurin said:


> ^yeah because no one on one brand is eeeeeever going to compete for titles on the other brand, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True no one should quit on becky. She still is the best performer and they will realize that people want to see her thats why she going to two biggest comic cons of the year and all thw outside tours they take her


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Sasha wins the women's title before Becky? What an insult.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

i still don't understand why natalya won against becky..she does not work as a heel and they continue the feud?

and what they will do with the other women they drafted to smackdown? completely non sense.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

fenixdrago said:


> Sasha wins the women's title before Becky? What an insult.


Why is it an insult? I mean, I love me some Becky, but no need to knock on the other girls, specially one of the most talented ones.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

fenixdrago said:


> Sasha wins the women's title before Becky? What an insult.


Pretty obvious this was gonna happen, I'm surprised they did it on Raw rather than at a PPV though.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sasha was robbed of an actually significant and epic moment by winning the title on Raw just to get the show over.

If SD intoduces a WWE Universal Womens title tonight and Becky wins it on night 1 I'm going to be fucking mad. It would be such a fucking let-down after all this time.

Raw's trying to eat a whole cake at once, which is only going to leave them feeling ill. I hope smackdown is more methodical, because in the long run, that will create far more memorable and epic moments. 

SD can quite easily create a women's title that means far more than the title on Raw simply by booking it with respect and wit (as Raw has shown no intention of doing so). And by all means, have Becky be the first champ if they wish to do so (there's nobody _more _credible on either roster right now IMO). Just don't rush things, don't try to fit round pegs into square holes, and don't insult the fans intelligence, and everything will be fine.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Crasp said:


> Sasha was robbed of an actually significant and epic moment by winning the title on Raw just to get the show over.
> 
> If SD intoduces a WWE Universal Womens title tonight and Becky wins it on night 1 I'm going to be fucking mad. It would be such a fucking let-down after all this time.
> 
> ...


I really don't understand the thinking in having the title change on the Raw after BG, right before Summerslam. It makes me think there's impending fuckery to take place at Summerslam or something. Or, are they going to hotshot Bayley to a second debut title match at Summerslam? Either way, it's just strange to me, and I don't get it at all. What was the point of all the stalling since Mania? Why not have it take place at the PPV? Why not just wait till Summerslam? I mean, sure, it's the first Raw after the brand split, but it still seems really weird to me. Was it really just to get Raw ratings? Are they that desperate?

Ugh, the whole "universal title" thing is so... fpalm Why couldn't they at least think of a better name :lmao I guess it's well within the realm of possibility they'll give the SD women a title, and at this point it may even be likely, but I still have my reservations about that. I'd almost rather prefer the two women's rosters have a perpetual war to seize the title from each other at joint PPVs, and have the stakes for the brand without the title be contendership, or something along those lines. I'm just turned off by the idea of brand titles in general, I suppose--it seems unnecessary, and I don't see how it doesn't ultimately devalue the titles, and the respective champs.

As for SD's women's division and the possibility of a brand title being created and awarded at the next SD, I agree that as much as I want to see Becky get a belt right away like that, it would probably feel rather unsatisfying. Plus, she'd probably be beating the likes of Nattie for the title, and I just don't think beating Nattie by itself is title-worthy--and that goes for everyone on the SD women's roster at this point in time, too. It would make such a title, which would already be a consolation prize of sorts, even less legitimate, IMO. I'd rather see a full-fledged title program built up throughout the month to have the title match take place at Summerslam, or something, if they do introduce a new title. You could have a tournament style elimination build, ending in a final showdown, or something to that effect. At least then it would feel more legitimate, at least for the SD roster. Would also give them something interesting to do for the women leading up to Summerslam.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Sasha was robbed of an actually significant and epic moment by winning the title on Raw just to get the show over.
> 
> If SD intoduces a WWE Universal Womens title tonight and Becky wins it on night 1 I'm going to be fucking mad. It would be such a fucking let-down after all this time.
> 
> Raw's trying to eat a whole cake at once, which is only going to leave them feeling ill. I hope smackdown is more methodical, because in the long run, that will create far more memorable and epic moments.


My thought exactly, i will be super pissed if SD pull a bullshit move and put the strap on Becky.
It will just be a pale and poor imitation of what happened on RAW and will only serve to embarrass Becky.

Becky is not ready now, not in terms of overness or believability.
You cant job out some one to Natalya in the death spot and put the belt on her the next day, it will be incredibly stupid.



> SD can quite easily create a women's title that means far more than the title on Raw simply by booking it with respect and wit (as Raw has shown no intention of doing so). And by all means, have Becky be the first champ if they wish to do so (there's nobody _more _credible on either roster right now IMO). Just don't rush things, don't try to fit round pegs into square holes, and don't insult the fans intelligence, and everything will be fine.


Your asking for too much of those goons.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I really don't understand the thinking in having the title change on the Raw after BG, right before Summerslam. It makes me think there's impending fuckery to take place at Summerslam or something. Or, are they going to hotshot Bayley to a second debut title match at Summerslam? Either way, it's just strange to me, and I don't get it at all. What was the point of all the stalling since Mania? Why not have it take place at the PPV? Why not just wait till Summerslam? I mean, sure, it's the first Raw after the brand split, but it still seems really weird to me. Was it really just to get Raw ratings? Are they that desperate?


I hope not. They need to build Bayley up on the main roster properly, like her story arc in NXT. Feels like RAW could have gone all out last night and could quite easily disappoint after that big debut, with SD if you have sustainable, good booking in the long run then SD could easily be the better show in time. A solid show with a basis to build on is better than throwing it all in at once and leaving nothing left.



Sincere said:


> Ugh, the whole "universal title" thing is so... fpalm Why couldn't they at least think of a better name :lmao I guess it's well within the realm of possibility they'll give the SD women a title, and at this point it may even be likely, but I still have my reservations about that. I'd almost rather prefer the two women's rosters have a perpetual war to seize the title from each other at joint PPVs, and have the stakes for the brand without the title be contendership, or something along those lines. I'm just turned off by the idea of brand titles in general, I suppose--it seems unnecessary, and I don't see how it doesn't ultimately devalue the titles, and the respective champs.


The Universal Title name is dreadful, and sounds pretty cheesy in all honesty. I reckon they'll come up with something for the tag/women on SD and I just hope it's not as bad as that!



Sincere said:


> As for SD's women's division and the possibility of a brand title being created and awarded at the next SD, I agree that as much as I want to see Becky get a belt right away like that, it would probably feel rather unsatisfying. Plus, she'd probably be beating the likes of Nattie for the title, and I just don't think beating Nattie by itself is title-worthy--and that goes for everyone on the SD women's roster at this point in time, too. It would make such a title, which would already be a consolation prize of sorts, even less legitimate, IMO. I'd rather see a full-fledged title program built up throughout the month to have the title match take place at Summerslam, or something, if they do introduce a new title. You could have a tournament style elimination build, ending in a final showdown, or something to that effect. At least then it would feel more legitimate, at least for the SD roster. Would also give them something interesting to do for the women leading up to Summerslam.


You could have the title match at Summerslam and do the tournament/contender stuff on SD. Have say, Becky and Nattie win their qualifiers and be set for the final, they're all ready to fight there and then but Bryan announces it for Summerslam. Big staredown ensues or the girls brawl anyway and have to be separated.

Then, have them defeat local competitors or something for the next couple of weeks to make them both look strong and credible, and continue their story in segments, with Becky going over and getting the belt at Summerslam.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

fenixdrago said:


> You can tell Becky is starting to get pissed off with the company by watching her interview this week. She'said playing the dumb Sting role and that'she not going to get her anywhere. *Look at how Sting bombed at the box office in his career.* He still can't get into the Observer HOF. Becky will never get past Sasha, Charlotte, Nikki or Bayley. Maybe it's time for her to leave WWE.


Lol wut??
Starrcade 1997 was SUCH a failure right? lmao


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

A second women's title at all would annoy me. There are enough titles as it is. Becky should win the Women's championship at a PPV, against one of the big NXT 3 or Nikki. Nobody else has a shred of credibility or relevancy. A year plus build up to winning some inferior B title against past her prime Natalya or some newbie from NXT would be downright insulting. It's the most likely outcome, but rubbish all the same. If they can't trust her with *the* women's championship, with the 'A' title, then don't even bother pushing her. I don't think it's coincidence that she was moved away from the championship in the draft.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Now that Sasha has had her long awaited crowning moment, i personally hope that they do instate a second women's title for Smackdown, and Becky captures it at Summerslam. She's always been pretty popular in Brooklyn and i reckon that moment will be pretty special.

Which is exactly why it won't happen.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Now that Sasha has had her long awaited crowning moment, i personally hope that they do instate a second women's title for Smackdown, and Becky captures it at Summerslam. She's always been pretty popular in Brooklyn and i reckon that moment will be pretty special.
> 
> Which is exactly why it won't happen.


Isnt Summerslam too soon?
After BG i feel that Becky will need more time to rebuild.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Now that Sasha has had her long awaited crowning moment, i personally hope that they do instate a second women's title for Smackdown, and Becky captures it at Summerslam. She's always been pretty popular in Brooklyn and i reckon that moment will be pretty special.
> 
> Which is exactly why it won't happen.


I was thinking this too, you have to ask why they stalled and stalled Charlotte's reign only to have it change hands on Raw, I get it's a new era Raw and all that but having Finn win his matches was a big enough moment to usher in the "new era" the only reason I can think is like you said they didn't want Sasha over shadowing a new women's title winner on Smackdown whoever it may be, I won't say Becky because Battleground stung me and I'm losing faith in their jobbing out of Becky as it's getting past the point of "the sympathetic underdog" angle.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Reotor said:


> Isnt Summerslam too soon?
> After BG i feel that Becky will need more time to rebuild.


I am for the idea of SummerSlam. I just hope Nattie vs Becky can be a gimmick match, a Last Woman Standing or I Quit or Steel Cage or even ladder match would be fun, and make the title and moment more important.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Isnt Summerslam too soon?
> After BG i feel that Becky will need more time to rebuild.


Perhaps, but honestly i still see Becky as the favourite to capture the title if they do make a women's title for Smackdown, Natalya would be the only other option as i don't think any of the others are built up enough, and if they do bring in a new title i'd expect them to do it ASAP.

Whenever it does happen, i hope it happens soon.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I am for the idea of SummerSlam. I just hope Nattie vs Becky can be a gimmick match, a Last Woman Standing or I Quit or Steel Cage or even ladder match would be fun, and make the title and moment more important.


A gimmick match would be a great idea, and they could both absolutely hit it out of the park given the time, I'm certain of it.

Summerslam feels like the perfect place for it to happen, Charlotte and Sasha have had their moments, and it feels like the time is right for Becky's.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

They didn't even give Bayley a stipulation for her last ever NXT match. The chances of Becky and Natalya getting one is non existent. I really don't think we'll ever see serious stips for women on the main roster. Sasha and Bayley might get another iron man match but there's not going to be anything crazy with ladders or tables.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Isnt Summerslam too soon?
> After BG i feel that Becky will need more time to rebuild.


Not necessarily. I think a tournament for the new title would be a good way to rebuild Becky and give her some wins, but they don't even have 8 women. Maybe do 2 triple threats and the winners would go on to face each other at Summerslam.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I don't think Summerslam is necessarily too soon. If I were unveiling a new women's title for SD, Summerslam is probably a good choice for that. I'd announce it on tonight's SD, then debut it at Summerslam. A month is plenty of time for build where someone like Becky (who is already well-known and over) is concerned. It'd be all in the execution and booking. I'm partial to my tourney-style program idea leading up to it, if that's the case. I'm doubting there will be any major stipulations involved. 

If SD really wants to contend with Raw where the women are concerned, it seems they'll have to shake things up somehow after last night. Then again, it could be the contrary--that they don't want SD's women's division to be stealing Raw's thunder after last night. I noticed the Summerslam video package teaser did include Becky, Charlotte, and Sasha in it FWIW.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but back in the first brand split didn't the dual brand PPVs consist only of matches between wrestlers of the same roster? Like, there would be Raw superstar vs Raw superstar matches and Smackdown superstar vs Smackdown superstar matches.

If that's indeed the way it is, not having a title would totally kill the Smackdown women's division.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

AZTECA said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but back in the first brand split didn't the dual brand PPVs consist only of matches between wrestlers of the same roster? Like, there would be Raw superstar vs Raw superstar matches and Smackdown supertar vs Smackdown superstar matches.
> 
> If that's indeed the way it is, not having a title would totally kill the Smackdown women's division.


This is my line of thought. Sasha's not exactly likely to appear on Smackdown, she was drafted to RAW, as was Charlotte. The rematch between Sasha and Charlotte will probably happen at Summerslam too to be honest.

The SD women need something to fight for, otherwise there's little point in them even fighting, they need something to be working towards. 'tis why, for me they absolutely need their own title, and if they set the wheels in motion now, Becky could very well be the first one to hold it.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

AZTECA said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but back in the first brand split didn't the dual brand PPVs consist only of matches between wrestlers of the same roster? Like, there would be Raw superstar vs Raw superstar matches and Smackdown supertar vs Smackdown superstar matches.
> 
> If that's indeed the way it is, not having a title would totally kill the Smackdown women's division.


It was pretty much exclusive to brand matches for single's titles WWE/WHC/Int/US since they couldn't build feuds across brands, they usually had a traditional Survivor Series match at the PPV as Raw v Smackdown teams, the womens and tag champs roamed brands depending on their feud and usually only really featured on the same show as their feud in the build up. 

They have to introduce a new title or they wouldn't have made Charlotte as a No 3 draft pick, back in the day the champ used to roam and would take the place of the person who beat them for the title on the roster but they specifically drafted Charlotte to Raw early which means Smackdown either creates a title or they don't have one and the latter is really bad if they want to "compete" with Raw's women's division I'm 99% certain they'll introduce a new Women's title tonight especially given how Sasha's promo's where focused on making women's wrestling matter.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> This is my line of thought. Sasha's not exactly likely to appear on Smackdown, she was drafted to RAW, as was Charlotte. The rematch between Sasha and Charlotte will probably happen at Summerslam too to be honest.
> 
> The SD women need something to fight for, otherwise there's little point in them even fighting, they need something to be working towards. 'tis why, for me they absolutely need their own title, and if they set the wheels in motion now, Becky could very well be the first one to hold it.


Absolutely. I'd say have Becky win it against Nattie, and then successfully defend against Naomi and Eva, and finally drop it to Alexa. Or the same thing but instead of dropping it to Alexa, dropping it to Asuka. 

There are a lot of options really:

Becky defeats Nattie to win the title
Becky defeats Naomi
Becky defeats Eva
Becky drops to Alexa

--------------------------

Becky defeats Nattie to win the title
Becky defeats Eva
Becky defeats Alexa
Becky drops to Asuka

--------------------------

Becky defeats Nattie to win the title
Becky defeats Eva
Becky defeats Naomi
Becky defeats Alexa 
Becky drops to Asuka


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Well, I mean, especially after they announced a "universal" title for Raw, it seems very likely they'd be inclined to do something similar for SD women. Also, Becky has been talking about a lack of title in practically every interview she's done since the brand split, and I doubt that's mere coincidence, too. People are right that SD probably needs its own title, particularly if they're not going to have the current champ roam--lack of stakes is really an interest-killer. They need stakes. My only concern is that they do it right, and don't just phone it in.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Raw hit big now smackdown has to hit harder with women. Becky vs nattie and becky wins then they give her the belt but she refuses and low blows shane and demands a match vs stephanie at summerslam and joins the club. That way smackdown will have a crazy new storyline and becky cuts heel promos. With aj styles.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Raw hit big now smackdown has to hit harder with women. Becky vs nattie and becky wins then they give her the belt but she refuses and low blows shane and demands a match vs stephanie at summerslam and joins the club. That way smackdown will have a crazy new storyline and becky cuts heel promos. With aj styles.


Something big and you used the Club. Don't be stupid! Becky is better off solo and away from those guys.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I know you guys never miss a thing with the Becky pics but just incase this gem hasn't already been posted


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Raw hit big now smackdown has to hit harder with women. Becky vs nattie and becky wins then they give her the belt but she refuses and low blows shane and demands a match vs stephanie at summerslam and joins the club. That way smackdown will have a crazy new storyline and becky cuts heel promos. With aj styles.


Yeah maybe not


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

I feel like if they do have a title, that Becky will likely be chasing it rather than being the champion right out the gate.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

If they do introduce a 2nd women's title Becky shouldn't win it 1st. To many, Becky is currently viewed as the Smackdown division's Star, when she does win it, it should be this huge moment.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Sweenz said:


> I feel like if they do have a title, that Becky will likely be chasing it rather than being the champion right out the gate.


And she'll probably be jobbed out to put over the #1 contender :cry


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Her chasing the title instead of winning it first would be good, the only problems I see are that Nattie would probably be first (I like her but I dunno if I want to see a long Natalya reign), and if they do Becky/Nattie at Summerslam for the title, Becky would lose another PPV match.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

She'd be good at chasing the title and the scenario fits her well, but she's been chasing for a long time in NXT and the main roster, it feels.. It's about time she got her reward, book the title match at SummerSlam and let her get the win and roll with it.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> If they do introduce a 2nd women's title Becky shouldn't win it 1st. To many, Becky is currently viewed as the Smackdown division's Star, when she does win it, it should be this huge moment.


Thats a dumb idea if shes the star sge has to be the first to hild it. Sge has lost too much and people are losing interest. She has to do something huge to beat sasha winning the title


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Wow so she won the next show after losing on the ppv solid 50/50 booking what are they even fucking doing with Becky.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Wow so she won the next show after losing on the ppv solid 50/50 booking what are they even fucking doing with Becky.


Better 50/50 than 0/100, I'll never complain about a Becky Victory :shrug


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

According to Dave Meltzer creative have absolutely nothing planned for Becky nor Natalya. I know his word isn't gospel but looking at how WWE have handled both of them I'm inclined to believe it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Should've just had her win at BG.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


> Should've just had her win at BG.


Yeah. That's my issue with it, too. They just made the BG match even more pointless than it already was. 

Creative isn't even trying. It's looks like nothing more than meaningless, irrelevant filler.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Didnt becky shit on creative.at comic con for just throwing women in random segments instead of real storylines byt thats what they did today. Damn if becky makws her division great she must recieve a milllion dollar salary


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I feel so sorry for Becky :cry


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

lmao i mean what the hell was the point of that Becky loss at battleground? That CLEAN, TAP OUT LOSS?!!? There's not even a storyline reason for it? Not even Natalya coming out and proclaiming "IM THE TOP WOMAN ON SMACKDOWN mwuhaha"? at least that would've made fucking sense.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Becky from the top rope made me :mark:












CJ said:


>


I need more of this in my life.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


I liked how Becky was constantly in the camera shot during that whole promo :becky


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Kalisto living the dream.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> If they do introduce a 2nd women's title Becky shouldn't win it 1st. To many, Becky is currently viewed as the Smackdown division's Star, when she does win it, it should be this huge moment.


She's not the star to management and that's all that matters. Brace yourself for the Eva Marie and Nikki Bella pushes.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Becky from the top rope made me :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other than Charlotte's moonsaults I can't remember the last time a woman came off the top rope. Sasha at Wrestlemania maybe?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> She's not the star to management and that's all that matters. Brace yourself for the Eva Marie and Nikki Bella pushes.


I'm almost dreading the Nikki Bella return, management clearly love her and will put her straight back into the title picture.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Happy that Becky got her win back but honestly what was the point? The idea that people had about Becky and Natalya going at it at Summerslam for the title in a return match after some sort of tournament to give Becky her redemption was a FAR better idea than just having the rematch on Smackdown.

50/50 booking rearing its ugly head again. Becky's still the standout woman in the pack for me though, she doesn't even have the Sasha, Charlotte or even Paige competition now. Management still probably won't treat her right though.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Happy that Becky got her win back but honestly what was the point? The idea that people had about Becky and Natalya going at it at Summerslam for the title in a return match after some sort of tournament to give Becky her redemption was a FAR better idea than just having the rematch on Smackdown.
> 
> 50/50 booking rearing its ugly head again. Becky's still the standout woman in the pack for me though, she doesn't even have the Sasha, Charlotte or even Paige competition now. Management still probably won't treat her right though.


Going by what happened last night I'm expecting a 6 pack women's title match at Summerslam with Eva Marie winning :trips7


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Becky from the top rope made me :mark:


That leg drop was a thing of pure beauty :banderas :becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> She's not the star to management and that's all that matters. Brace yourself for the Eva Marie and Nikki Bella pushes.


Becky is the easily top Babyface and will be a centrepiece of the Smackdown Division. Alexa would get no heat from insulting anyone else but since she insulted Becky she got booed. Becky is clearly positioned highly on Smackdown.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Loved that top rope leg drop, pure class. That's why she's so bloody good.

Pleased she won last night and I thought the match was good, and better than the PPV match.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

The match outcome last night doesn't matter. Becky was quickly upstaged by the post match segment with t the whole Smackdown women's division coming out.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I hate 50/50 booking, Mt thoughts Natty should have beaten Becky last night and in the next few weeks have Natty win the womens title while Becky goes on a losing run putting Bliss and Naomi over and in a couple of weeks have Becky come out and do a shoot promo aka cm punk style about how management is holding her down and moving to smackdown has changed nothing then the following weeks have her rampage through the whole division until she gets a title match against Natty and becomes the new champ

The division is weak, So until the return of Emma & Nikki the story should be following Becky's journey to be the face of the division, Given her the title straight away is not the answer, I prefer the chase


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> I hate 50/50 booking, Mt thoughts Natty should have beaten Becky last night and in the next few weeks have Natty win the womens title while Becky goes on a losing run putting Bliss and Naomi over and in a couple of weeks have Becky come out and do a shoot promo aka cm punk style about how management is holding her down and moving to smackdown has changed nothing then the following weeks have her rampage through the whole division until she gets a title match against Natty and becomes the new champ
> 
> The division is weak, So until the return of Emma & Nikki the story should be following Becky's journey to be the face of the division, Given her the title straight away is not the answer, I prefer the chase


Another chase! She saved the division with her storyline just so sasha was given the belt. Becky has to be the first winner to be at the top and then defend it not anothe six month no pay off chase


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

CJ said:


>


Becky was also constantly cheering for Ambrose when he came to the ring, laughing and expressing joy and pride. 
Her acting of being in the brand where the WWE Champ is now was fantastic.
She also did the same at Battleground when the Smackdown roster watched the match. Some were just sitting and clapping like "What do I care" but she acted with all her heart which made it totally enjoyable. Such a team spirit, which made it so great 'cause that's what it's about now. :bateman


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Elret1994 said:


> Another chase! She saved the division with her storyline just so sasha was given the belt. Becky has to be the first winner to be at the top and then defend it not anothe six month no pay off chase


50/50 and her losses have made the chase worthless, Passing the title to her now would be pointless, The division is so weak that you need to give fans something to invest in, So the journey is the story, Right now I can't take anyone seriously that's including Becky, She needs to be built up again because they have ruined her lately, Tapping out in her last PPV shows it's not thee time to give her the title because theirs no challengers, After week one on smackdown the division is already a mess


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> 50/50 and her losses have made the chase worthless, Passing the title to her now would be pointless, The division is so weak that you need to give fans something to invest in, So the journey is the story, Right now I can't take anyone seriously that's including Becky, She needs to be built up again because they have ruined her lately, Tapping out in her last PPV shows it's not thee time to give her the title because theirs no challengers, After week one on smackdown the division is already a mess


Seriously, Becky won't be "built up" to the same level as Charlotte and Sasha Banks. She will remain on 50/50 booking hell. There is a higher chance they build up Alexa Bliss and give her the title than with Becky. Recall that Becky never even held the NXT Women's title. She is not seen as a top tier female talent by WWE.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

@Reotor said it best in some thread, it looks like the SD division won't be built around Becky, but on top of her..
I kinda do fear Eva Marie becoming their first champion, and having even Alexa beat her up a couple of times.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

TaterTots said:


> Seriously, Becky won't be "built up" to the same level as Charlotte and Sasha Banks. She will remain on 50/50 booking hell. There is a higher chance they build up Alexa Bliss and give her the title than with Becky. Recall that Becky never even held the NXT Women's title. She is not seen as a top tier female talent by WWE.


It's Smackdown and she is the only one that is credible but you're right they don't see her as the top girl overall, The booking is shit so I'm not confident that she will be in anything less than 50/50 but hope I'm wrong and if they do see her as top Smackdown girl then I would prefer the chase and build the story than just given her the title straight of the bat


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

A random comment I picked up on CSS



> It seems extremely likely that Vince has decided to make SmackDown his pet project in order to improve the ratings with his Midas touch, and let Hunter have Raw. From the squash matches and video packages, to the push of Finn Balor and the prominent positioning of the Women’s Championship, Based Haitch’s fingerprints are all over Raw. Even little things like the use of the term "wrestling" on Raw and "sports entertainment" on SmackDown give it away. Raw feels like a longer version of NXT—which therefore ought to always have enough time to include a good match or two and not just squashes—with a really damn great roster that is only missing a few of my favorites in order to be perfect (Becky, AJ, and American Alpha mainly). Raw made a great first impression and left me hopeful for the future. SmackDown felt like a mediocre episode of main roster TV.


My god, if this is true then Becky is fucked.
It pains me to think that while Charlotte, Sasha and the rest will get NXT like booking on RAW, Becky will be stuck on SD under Vince.

:bullshit


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

TaterTots said:


> Seriously, Becky won't be "built up" to the same level as Charlotte and Sasha Banks. She will remain on 50/50 booking hell. There is a higher chance they build up Alexa Bliss and give her the title than with Becky. Recall that Becky never even held the NXT Women's title. She is not seen as a top tier female talent by WWE.


Alexa never won the title either...

In fact, nobody on the Smackdown roster has ever held a women's championship apart from Natalya. Becky has more hope than most given her 4HW status.



Reotor said:


> A random comment I picked up on CSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest, it wouldn't surprise me if this is true. It's rare you see local competitors on RAW (Although admittedly there was a couple recently, with Enzo and Cass and the Shining Stars both facing some) and the Strowman and Nia squash matches weren't something you'd expect from WWE's main roster product.

It would explain why RAW was much, much better than Smackdown this week, anyway.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Given how they seem to make a big deal of Becky when they drafted her, I still feel she's going to play a very prominent part. They have to build up the others somehow though, Bliss and Naomi are the two you feel would develop a bit more and be the ones to step up. Last night's segment would have been fine if they'd had left it at say, those two coming out.

I'm not in full panic mode just yet. I'm not giving up. :becky


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Another chase! She saved the division with her storyline just so sasha was given the belt. Becky has to be the first winner to be at the top and then defend it not anothe six month no pay off chase
> ...


Everyone has seen the top entertainer becky is. Shes the best the only thing holding her back is the booking. Last night the only ones people cared for was her and eva marie sadly but hey that will be a great feud and becky wins


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Elret1994 said:


> Everyone has seen the top entertainer becky is. Shes the best the only thing holding her back is the booking. Last night the only ones people cared for was her and eva marie sadly but hey that will be a great feud and becky wins


I posted this in another thread which I think could work when talking about Eve

They have to work with the cards they have been dealt on smackdown, She gets the most heat out of all the women, Have her win the title in a multiple way match with picking up a cheap win because of Becky's hard work at Summerslam, Then have Alexa attack Becky the following smackdown which keeps Becky away from Eve for a short while and let Eve pick up more heat and picking up more cheap wins even give her a bodyguard like she had in NXT, Then when it's time for her to drop the title bring in Becky

Then hopefully when Becky wins the likes of Emma & Nikki will not be far off returning to spice up the division

.......................

Becky been top babyface and Eve been top heel would not work if becky wins the title first she needs to chase the title, She should not get pinned by Eve Marie


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> A random comment I picked up on CSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Meltzer has said that Raw was all Vince, one thing for sure though is that smackdown has Bucktooth Dunn's fingerprints all over it the camera work was so much worse than on Raw it's like he done it on purpose.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> A random comment I picked up on CSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's true then I don't feel sorry only for Becky, but for all the roster. Too early to judge though.

One thing people seem to be missing is that while Raw was definitely better than Smackdown, the ground laid for future episodes isn't that different. Some people around the forum have been saying Smackdown is doomed right of the bat, while failing to acknowledge the good things they di d in elevating some people. I don't particularly like any of those guys, but the non-biased me admits they did a good job in giving credibility to Apollo Crews, Dolph Ziggler and Baron Corbin.

They absolutely fucked up the handling of the women though, it didn't do anyone any favors. The moment I saw Becky and Natalya walking backstage to a match without any stakes, I was immediately aware that I wouldn't like whatever they had planned, and boy was I right. The win did absolutely nothing for Becky in those circumstances, and even less for Natalya ofc since she lost. Alexa and especially Carmella were exposed in a way they shouldn't be, and by that I mean having to introduce themselves without having anything really important to say. Naomi was as generic as both NXT women, but the same notion applies, why was she there? There was no point on any of them being there. And Eva didn't even open her mouth... But at least we got to see that her heat game is still strong, so there's that.

If that story is indeed true, hopefully Vince realizes how much better than him Hunter is at booking a show and their superstars to their full potential, and lets him take creative control of both brands.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

after her match against natalya and the divas show,i really feel sad for becky..she has no adversary worthy of her stature..natalya,naomi,carmella,maryse,eva and bliss? what a joke..fpalm


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Maybe Becky can now become the suplex city of women division.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Going by what happened last night I'm expecting a 6 pack women's title match at Summerslam with Eva Marie winning :trips7


going by what happened last night i think there won't be a women's title on smackdown


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

fenixdrago said:


> The match outcome last night doesn't matter. Becky was quickly upstaged by the post match segment with t the whole Smackdown women's division coming out.


The match outcome just shows how infuriating WWE's 50/50 booking. There is NO DOUBT IN MY MIND that they think Becky is the star of smackdown. Becky fans shouldn't be worried...she is THE woman of the show, which is why battlegrounds loss is so fucking insane it makes me want to cry.

She beats Natty at battleground....then natty AGAIN at smackdown.... and then she stands tall and that same segment happens...

so to me that segment was about "here are all the women coming after becky"...defacto making her the top dog of the show. But if you want to make her the top dog of the show, let her come in red hot


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Someone let the Usos get too close.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> *She beats Natty at battleground*....then natty AGAIN at smackdown.... and then she stands tall and that same segment happens...


we have not seen the same match..:lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Meltzer ratings for Battleground

Breezango/Usos - 2.75
Sasha Banks & Bayley/Charlotte & Dana Brooke - 2
Wyatt Family/New Day - 3.25
Rusev/Zack Ryder - 2.25
Owens/Zayn - 4.5
Natalya/Becky Lynch - 3.25
Miz/Darren Young - 1.5
Club/Cena & Enzo & Cass - 3.5
Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns - 4

Interesting and Sad that Becky's match was so poorly recieved (many people claim it was the worst match on the card), despite being better than other matches
with a proper storyline, build and placement on the card this would be much better.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

http://youtu.be/9SMY4ml57Zw badass way of becjy kybch getting heat and that semi german suplex is a perfect ten


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> http://youtu.be/9SMY4ml57Zw badass way of becjy kybch getting heat and that semi german suplex is a perfect ten


It starts at 4:47


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Is Becjy Kybch Becky's evil Croatian alter-ego?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Meltzer ratings for Battleground
> 
> Breezango/Usos - 2.75
> Sasha Banks & Bayley/Charlotte & Dana Brooke - 2
> ...


Poor build and people didn't get the story being told here, If only they let Becky talk and sell the feud then more people would be interested and they can invest in the story being told here.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> http://youtu.be/9SMY4ml57Zw badass way of becjy kybch getting heat and that semi german suplex is a perfect ten


She should bring that top she's wearing back.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Reotor said:


> Meltzer ratings for Battleground
> 
> Breezango/Usos - 2.75
> Sasha Banks & Bayley/Charlotte & Dana Brooke - 2
> ...


Was it really that poorly received?
I knew the match was going to get underrated. Still a 3.25 rating for a sub 10min match and a bad result, and a bad placement. Even I a huge Becky fan probably wouldn't have been able to cheer for her as much as I want, if Zayn/Ko just happened and I was screaming my lungs out for Zayn.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Match was fine. Wasn't a classic, but wasn't bad in any way. The only things people didn't like was how it wasn't about/for anything, and how Becky was the one who lost.

Both valid criticisms, and it's nothing new to have a good match (even some great matches in the past) be remembered as shit just based on the finish.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> *Was it really that poorly received?*
> I knew the match was going to get underrated. Still a 3.25 rating for a sub 10min match and a bad result, and a bad placement. Even I a huge Becky fan probably wouldn't have been able to cheer for her as much as I want, if Zayn/Ko just happened and I was screaming my lungs out for Zayn.


I got this impression from lurking on reddit, reading Battleground threads.
It was widely considered the low point of the night like this example

I saw alot of comments that say things like "with the exception of Becky's match this was a great PPV"
stuff like that.

Its really unfair and its entirely due to WWE incompetence.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> I got this impression from lurking on reddit, reading Battleground threads.
> It was widely considered the low point of the night like this example
> 
> I saw alot of comments that say things like "with the exception of Becky's match this was a great PPV"
> ...


I'm also of the opinion that except for Becky/Natalya, Battleground was a great PPV. But perhaps, like me, other people who said that aren't referring to the match itself (it was easily better than Sasha/Bayley vs Charlotte/Dana), but the outcome.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

AZTECA said:


> I'm also of the opinion that except for Becky/Natalya, Battleground was a great PPV. But perhaps, like me, other people who said that aren't referring to the match itself (it was easily better than Sasha/Bayley vs Charlotte/Dana), but the outcome.


Agree, but the end of a match is still very much a part to the match.
The reasons this match failed to deliver was:
1. 0 creative effort to build it
2. Worst placement on the card by far, i would put it in Rusev/Ryder spot
3. Wrong person got the win

WWE is really stacking the deck against Becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

There is no company excuse for why Becky shouldn't be top female Babyface on Smackdown. Now if only they let Becky talk.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Meltzer ratings for Battleground
> 
> Breezango/Usos - 2.75
> Sasha Banks & Bayley/Charlotte & Dana Brooke - 2
> ...


I'm surprised he even rated it that high since he takes the crowd and story into account. The crowd was really hot for Bayley and Sasha, not so much Becky/Natalya. Then again he's a bit of a Natalya mark. With more effort on WWE's part it definitely could have been 3.5 stars.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> There is no company excuse for why Becky shouldn't be *top female Babyface on Smackdown*. Now if only they let Becky talk.


After watching _that_ segment, does that even mean anything?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> After watching _that_ segment, does that even mean anything?


It's gonna be a slow build but realistically Becky should be your top face and the one you build around in the future. The way the division is perceived is it's Becky... and then there is everyone else. Having them trying to get others over by beating Becky helps no one. Have you noticed it's almost guaranteed at this point that whenever someone insults or beats down Becky they get heel heat? it's really no coincidence, Alexa's promo further proved this.

I'm thinking that there will women's title for SmackDown.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> I'm thinking that there will women's title for SmackDown.


As long as it's not that fucking butterfly I'm all for that.



Oh, shit... The sudden change from Diva's to Womens title... This is WWE.... They would, wouldn't they......


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Good grief :kobe4 :trips5 kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't find them in HQ, but there you have it


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

YUSSSSS they're here. She looks so damn good.

ALL HAIL OUR QUEEN :becky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Good fucking lord that photoshoot :sodone

Becky is just perfect.


----------



## Seb851 (Feb 3, 2016)

But no picture with the 3 other horsewomen ... but there is a picture with horsewomen without Becky ...


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes the water trickling off of her is quite the sight :quite


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Hottest woman on the planet in this pic.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Seb851 said:


> But no picture with the 3 other horsewomen ... but there is a picture with horsewomen without Becky ...


That Bayley/Sasha/Charlotte one was taken in 2014 and Becky, whilst signed and was working in the PC, had yet to appear on NXT TV at the time, whereas all the other girls in that shoot they did then had. Bayley was just slowly working her way up from jobberdom and the BFF's were a thing. And then came the Irish Dancer...


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

:enzo

I'm too fuckin dead with this. :sodone

Are they going to release her photoshoot separately like they did for Lana and Summer? I very much hope so.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Mordecay said:


>


:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Seb851 (Feb 3, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> That Bayley/Sasha/Charlotte one was taken in 2014 and Becky, whilst signed and was working in the PC, had yet to appear on NXT TV at the time, whereas all the other girls in that shoot they did then had. Bayley was just slowly working her way up from jobberdom and the BFF's were a thing. And then came the Irish Dancer...




oops, I had to look at the hair of Sasha ... Sorry


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> That Bayley/Sasha/Charlotte one was taken in 2014 and Becky, whilst signed and was working in the PC, had yet to appear on NXT TV at the time, whereas all the other girls in that shoot they did then had. Bayley was just slowly working her way up from jobberdom and the BFF's were a thing. And then came the Irish Dancer...


They used to think Becky wasn't pretty enough at the time.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> emm_bee said:
> 
> 
> > That Bayley/Sasha/Charlotte one was taken in 2014 and Becky, whilst signed and was working in the PC, had yet to appear on NXT TV at the time, whereas all the other girls in that shoot they did then had. Bayley was just slowly working her way up from jobberdom and the BFF's were a thing. And then came the Irish Dancer...
> ...


Source for ur comment cause last i checked wwe was interested in her in 2006 and even in 2013 they knew who she was


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> They used to think Becky wasn't pretty enough at the time.


Incredible to think that really, especially when you look at her now with this look.

Easily the prettiest on the roster, hands down. She found a really great look when she turned heel on NXT but she looks incredible now.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Funny how becky doesnt really focus on photoshoots but when she does she the best looking woman in wwe followed by eva marie and alexa bliss. Dang smackdown got the best looking women but Becky also the most talented. Shes a Godess


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Source for ur comment cause last i checked wwe was interested in her in 2006 and even in 2013 they knew who she was


 She was considered too butch for the main roster at the time also they left her out of an nxt pool party shoot in 2014.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mordecay said:


>


I'm in love. :faint:

GODDESS. :sodone


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Source for ur comment cause last i checked wwe was interested in her in 2006 and even in 2013 they knew who she was
> ...


Maybe she didnt want to do the shoot. What does butch mean? And wheres the source? Besides she was being advertised in japan outside of wrestling because her good looks


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky looks stellar in the new shoot

easily my second favourite ATM I don't mean to offend anyone with that eitehr because she is very damn hot


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Maybe she didnt want to do the shoot. What does butch mean? And wheres the source? Besides she was being advertised in japan outside of wrestling because her good looks


 Man-ish, They pick the ones who are in those photoshoots just for the record.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> She was considered too butch for the main roster at the time also they left her out of an nxt pool party shoot in 2014.


Is that why she's a lot less muscular now? Or is that mainly from being on the road?


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe she didnt want to do the shoot. What does butch mean? And wheres the source? Besides she was being advertised in japan outside of wrestling because her good looks
> ...


And they thought bayley sasha and charlotte are good looking? The best looking women in wwe are becky eva and alexa.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

travis420 said:


> Is that why she's a lot less muscular now? Or is that mainly from being on the road?


Properly the road just look at when Del Rio came back he was jacked, same with most people who aren't on the road it could be steroids is the reason that happens but most of them are properly already on them.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mordecay said:


> Can't find them in HQ, but there you have it


:banderas:Tripslick:book:enzo:rusevyes
Really having a hard time deciding which one I want as my iPad wallpaper


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Mordecay said:
> 
> 
> > Can't find them in HQ, but there you have it
> ...


None. Becky is off limits to everyone but me


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

dat photoshoot tho :nice :banderas :done


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> Source for ur comment cause last i checked wwe was interested in her in 2006 and even in 2013 they knew who she was


It is pretty well known. Sami Callihan/Solomon Crowe referred to it in his shoot interview. Part her being butch and part her taking little pride in her appearance hair and make up wise. Sasha Banks and others helped her out in that regard eventually.

NXT had a low opinion on her looks (relatively) from the beginning. At the press conference for the Performance Center WWE emphasised people like Lana, Devin Taylor and Erika Hammond. When Becky was signed along with them. She was the odd one out/ugly duckling for a good year.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

JCole said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Source for ur comment cause last i checked wwe was interested in her in 2006 and even in 2013 they knew who she was
> ...


Wow didnt know about it. Can u link the interview? To think now she is considered by many the most beautiful woman in wwe


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

travis420 said:


> Is that why she's a lot less muscular now? Or is that mainly from being on the road?


Becky is actually bigger now than in 2014. Her shoulders and arms especially have more muscle mass. I think she just decided to focus less on being lean. The road probably does make it harder to maintain but I wouldn't doubt she uses PEDs to help with it like much of the roster.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

JCole said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Source for ur comment cause last i checked wwe was interested in her in 2006 and even in 2013 they knew who she was
> ...


There was a picture from her around this time and she whilst she looked pretty, she certainly stands out a lot, lot more now. She had the blonde hair at that time I think?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

CJ said:


>


Got a link to this match


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Had a dream I was taking Becky to dinner tonight (wtf) at a restaurant in the nearest city from where I live... which is 45 minutes away, so I drove there and I don't even know how to drive :shrug

The things I'd do for this woman, apparently.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> :banderas:Tripslick:book:enzo:rusevyes
> Really having a hard time deciding which one I want as my iPad wallpaper


I thought I was the only loser who did this.. Glad I am not alone! :nice


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Can't find them in HQ, but there you have it


The things I would do for one night of that... Don't tell my wife..


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Where the ass pics at :shaq2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Where the ass pics at :shaq2


*Ass GIF!* (If not already posted)


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm new here but I'm a massive fan of Becky, and also angry at how she is treat, because it makes no sense.

She was filler for when Sasha was kept away from TV, put in a lot of work to get zero payoff. She was going to be set up with Emma in a feud (I believe she would of came out on top with that) but as soon as Emma was injured it was clear there was no back up plan, now we're left with her on the losing end / 50/50 booking scenario with Natalya...

Has anyone noticed her move-set has been toned down a lot? I'm convinced she did kip ups a lot more during matches (she did do one during Battleground, but the CAMERA CUT IT OFF), and she used to do her pin escape which was always unique and got a reaction from the crowd, why stop doing it?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Ass GIF!* (If not already posted)


:bjpenn


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

tmd02 said:


> I'm new here but I'm a massive fan of Becky, and also angry at how she is treat, because it makes no sense.
> 
> She was filler for when Sasha was kept away from TV, put in a lot of work to get zero payoff. She was going to be set up with Emma in a feud (I believe she would of came out on top with that) but as soon as Emma was injured it was clear there was no back up plan, now we're left with her on the losing end / 50/50 booking scenario with Natalya...
> 
> Has anyone noticed her move-set has been toned down a lot? I'm convinced she did kip ups a lot more during matches (she did do one during Battleground, but the CAMERA CUT IT OFF), and she used to do her pin escape which was always unique and got a reaction from the crowd, why stop doing it?


Simple.they saw becjy was outshining sasha and charlotte even throughout the mania feud becky carried the tone in every promo backstage or in ring but wwe is eager to push flair daughter or snoops cousin so they make becky lose more than win and not give her promo time. Like many here say its surprusing shes still over despite the loss record but u can easily tell becky is the total package.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Can't find them in HQ, but there you have it


Damn. In terms of pure beauty and body, she's the best.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Can't find them in HQ, but there you have it


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Astro Zombie said:


>


:sodone

A-MAZ-ING.

:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Really wish she'd stop doing that.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Really wish she'd stop doing that.


:lol

JBL didn't like it either, pretty sure he called it stupid. :cuss:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

So I turned on the network and seen that Bex was on main event recently against Alicia Fox so obviously I decided to give it a watch. Little did I know that Natalya would be stinking out the joint with her god awful commentary :Out

God I hope their match on SD was the end of their feud.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> So I turned on the network and seen that Bex was on main event recently against Alicia Fox so obviously I decided to give it a watch. Little did I know that Natalya would be stinking out the joint with her god awful commentary :Out
> 
> God I hope their match on SD was the end of their feud.


Yeah they need to stop putting Nattie on commentary it never goes well.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Yeah they need to stop putting Nattie on commentary it never goes well.


They need to stop having Nattie doing things.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Can't find them in HQ, but there you have it


Made them HQ.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Those pics, WOW!! Breathtaking. It's so nice to see a women who's gorgeous AND awesome in the ring. Also it would appear that green and orange mix really well together, especially in this context.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

:book :zayn3


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Why is becky lynch so perfect? I hate the fact that she gonna be in nashville 6 days straight!!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I wish that I looked that good while stretching.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

paladin errant said:


>


Where's that from?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Deadman Divas Shoot 2015*


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Nice, very nice!


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Astro Zombie said:


>


Wheres the pic from


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Elret1994 said:


> Wheres the pic from


HOF


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

I bet they have Becky lose they have Becky lose to Eva Marie and Alexa Bliss soon,


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I could live with her losing to Alexa here and there honestly (as long as she also gets some wins as well). Eva Marie, no just no.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

I never knew I needed to see Becky in fishnets. I am not disappointed.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

Anyone know where in Dublin Becky is from? Also does anyone have the video of her doing the word play with different objects?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

She's from Baldoyle in Dublin


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

remember when


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Remember the darker times










WWE just love dancing gimmicks.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Why is becky lynch cheap boyfriend backstage at smackdown. Plus she live in nashville now too?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Remember the darker times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that. :booklel


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Remember the darker times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she used to do little bits of this on the indies before her injury way back in the day. Her best moves, however, can be showcased in this clip:






Dat scream though! (On a side note, I really want to see Becky/Paige team again after the whole PCB thing and feud somewhere in the future, it would be golden).

Y'know, even when she debuted with the dancing gimmick on NXT, I had a feeling she would break through and turn out to be one of the stars. She really kicked on when this was toned down and she evolved into the "rock chick" Becky that we saw for most of NXT, and I think even more so with her current look and character. 

I thought of this when watching her match at WM32 and it's been great to see her progress in those couple of years since her NXT debut. :becky


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Why is becky lynch cheap boyfriend backstage at smackdown. Plus she live in nashville now too?


Because he makes her happy. Why do you care so much?


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

travis420 said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is becky lynch cheap boyfriend backstage at smackdown. Plus she live in nashville now too?
> ...


Simple cant help not getti g jealous. Becky has that magic to her.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Why is becky lynch cheap boyfriend backstage at smackdown.


To see Becky perhaps? 

Please don't make this thread like the Paige megathread.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

paladin errant said:


>


Her smile is so infectious.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Let Becky be happy, don't make Becky hate her own fans or make other Becky fans look bad because a few get way to fucking obsessive.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> Why is becky lynch cheap boyfriend backstage at smackdown. Plus she live in nashville now too?


Cheap?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Becky vs Eva...

I'm afraid.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

2 pointless segments in a row Becky has now been in now I am wishing she was with Sasha and Charlotte instead now not to mention the scary fact that Eva Marie going over her is properly going to happen eventually.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> 2 pointless segments in a row Becky has now been in now I am wishing she was with Sasha and Charlotte instead now not to mention the scary fact that Eva Marie going over her is properly going to happen eventually.


That makes two of us. It's pointless to have the spotlight in a weak division, and it's even worse if she doesn't.

Let's see how they handle things going forward, but I'm not particularly positive about it.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> Simple cant help not getti g jealous. Becky has that magic to her.


Nothing to get jealous over, its not like you have a chance :draper2 
Just be happy for her :becky


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Carmella vs Natalya match now doesn't happen.

Are the smackdown woman not allowed to wrestle or something?


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Give becky a damn mic. It doeant matter if sge outshines sasha and charlotte. She did that already now let her be the star she is meant to be


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I can understand them not doing much with the women at the moment. They have no title to fight for. Random pointless matches won't help anybody. There has to be a goal and right now there isn't. It's the same with the tag division. They're focusing more on developing characters for now.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Acezwicker said:


> Let Becky be happy, don't make Becky hate her own fans or make other Becky fans look bad because a few get way to fucking obsessive.


Just to add to this,

Don't make this thread turn out like the Paige thread either.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Well the reports are that they plan on introducing new SD Women and Tag Team titles, but that they're trying to build it up gradually. And Summerslam already has a stacked card as it is, AND Backlash is the first SD brand-exclusive PPV apparently. So if this is all essentially just time killer at this point, and they're building up to crowning new champions at Backlash. AND Becky will either be the inaugural SD Women's champion (or whatever they choose to call it), or at least in the title hunt immediately, then so be it.

We'll see soon enough I guess.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Well the reports are that they plan on introducing new SD Women and Tag Team titles, but that they're trying to build it up gradually. And Summerslam already has a stacked card as it is, AND Backlash is the first SD brand-exclusive PPV apparently. So if this is all essentially just time killer at this point, and they're building up to crowning new champions at Backlash. AND Becky will either be the inaugural SD Women's champion (or whatever they choose to call it), or at least in the title hunt immediately, then so be it.
> 
> We'll see soon enough I guess.


Yeah. This is a bit of a reboot for the SmackDown roster so I can see why they're doing this, as it's now its own show again. I think Becky will be in the hunt for the title, they could make her a fighting champion or something which might be fun, or they have her chase (if they don't give the title to Becky immediately, they'll have her chase down most likely Nikki Bella on her return as it seems more likely she'll appear there).


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I could see them making her the "underdog lovable babyface chasing the belt" for awhile, especially if they put it on a heel first. Given how they've booked her so far, I guess that that makes some kind of sense.

Personally, I'd have her be the first champion, then make her a "fighting champion" who defends against all comers. This helps to maybe build up the belt's legitimacy. Meanwhile, you build up Alexa Bliss as SD's top heel, who eventually takes the title off of Becky. And then you have the makings of a potentially cool feud/rivalry moving forward.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Becky looking great as always.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> That just happened.... Well, I still have a ton of energy left. Maybe I should just #beatupjohncena #smackdownlive


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> I can understand them not doing much with the women at the moment. They have no title to fight for.


Titles are not supposed to be all and end all of story lines in wrestling.

They fizzled the Only women feud they had. They replaced it with pointless Eva Marie "whatever that is" and gave Natalya pointless feud with Carmella. Meanwhile, Becky is being used twice in a row as a furniture to the other happenings.

Sasha and Charlotte get battle time and promo time and amazing championship match. The WWE shows trust in both. It does not show any trust in Becky and it seems to me that she is just a transitional center piece to the secondary women's division at this stage. 
*
I really hope that I am wrong* But it is what it is.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

poor Becky,i'm so sad for her,wwe who gives her a useless/stupid opponent..

do you realize Becky is paid to wrestle,eva marie is paid for nothing..strange politic of them.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Eva Marie is there to be "sexy." It's obvious. Here's the problem, Becky, Sasha, Charlotte, Paige, Bayley, Asuka, etc ALL have "sex appeal." I mean look at those bikini pics of Becky and tell me that she isn't hot as heck, I dare you? So if you have so many other women who have "sex appeal" AND are far better in the ring, or on the mic, or both, then why do you need Eva Marie exactly?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

because there is many teens and sex maniacs in the wwe followers?:lol

she is the scapegoat of the divas division,most people like her because she is sexy,other part hate her because she's useless...divide and rule,makes money.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MickieYourSoFine said:


> Titles are not supposed to be all and end all of story lines in wrestling.
> 
> They fizzled the Only women feud they had. They replaced it with pointless Eva Marie "whatever that is" and gave Natalya pointless feud with Carmella. Meanwhile, Becky is being used twice in a row as a furniture to the other happenings.
> 
> ...


 Becky submitted Natalya clean and kept her composure.

Patience, they're building Characters /Storylines for the future, it will likely be a tag match at Summerslam between Becky/Carmella (possibly Naomi too) vs Eva/Natalya (possibly Alexa too). There is a lack of feud options and you don't want to burn them quickly so you have to take your time. Anyone but Becky as a centerpiece would be dumb.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The Twitter exchange following Smackdown was more entertaining then the match last night,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760652183394287616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760653069306564608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760653234205777920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760653396353257473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760653528813674496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760655971328942080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760656139382120449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760656742434893824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760656979975102464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760653662817484801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760656362674282496


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah tweeter is the only channel she has to actually work her storylines
Did the same with Dana and Emma


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky submitted Natalya clean and kept her composure.
> 
> Patience, they're building Characters /Storylines for the future, it will likely be a tag match at Summerslam between Becky/Carmella (possibly Naomi too) vs Eva/Natalya (possibly Alexa too). There is a lack of feud options and you don't want to burn them quickly so you have to take your time. *Anyone but Becky as a centerpiece would be dumb*.


I wish I had the same confidence as you in the WWE

I am old. I saw Candice Michelle and Kelly Kelly as the centerpieces when they had Mickie James and Melina waiting on the wings for years. In so many cases in the past, they chose a failed centerpiece and gave their best female wrestlers "an illusion of importance", while keeping them away from truly shining. It was not that long ago. It was the standard working procedure of the Diva's department for years. I look at Becky and the way they handle her for this last year and all I see is "Credible Jobber". I watch the SD women segments and she still looks like a credible jobber. I hope I am wrong, but that is the way things are seem to be going. 

Also, no offence, but I really hope that the SD WWE will not "fuse" the "women feuds" together for more tag matches in the PPV. No good story or really good match can come out of it. None.


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> The Twitter exchange following Smackdown was more entertaining then the match last night,
> ...


OK *THAT *was hilarious.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> MickieYourSoFine said:
> 
> 
> > Titles are not supposed to be all and end all of story lines in wrestling.
> ...


Yeah, pretty much what Acezwicker said (and well said). It's evident they're building it around Becky and she's going to be the star (they made drafting her a big deal and put her over strong), the thing is, with SD, aside from her and Nattie, everyone else is going in cold so to speak. Carmella and Bliss are new to the main roster and Eva Marie has floated on and off with spells in NXT. Naomi's returned after a layoff and needs to build back up (I guess she'll be a face?) and you have to establish those too and allow them to show their characters. It takes time and you have to allow that, if Becky just went through everyone on the first show it wouldn't be very entertaining.

She'll be just fine and she'll get her shot and her big moment. I mean, she was part of the title match at WM and although she didn't win, she was superb and really shone in the leadup and in the match itself and it's clear they do think highly of her, it was always going to be Charlotte and then Sasha getting their moment, Becky will get hers too as will Bayley. It's all about the long game here...

Also, glad you picked up on Becky being riled by Nattie so much she lost it at Battleground allowing Nattie to hit her with that sneaky kick at her injured leg, and then getting the job done with focus on the live SmackDown. It's all very subtle.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Just watched SDL. Still a bit WTF.

Becky looked great, and on the upside she didn't have to deal with Eva's botching or let her go over on her debut.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MickieYourSoFine said:


> I wish I had the same confidence as you in the WWE
> 
> I am old. I saw Candice Michelle and Kelly Kelly as the centerpieces when they had Mickie James and Melina waiting on the wings for years. In so many cases in the past, they chose a failed centerpiece and gave their best female wrestlers "an illusion of importance", while keeping them away from truly shining. It was not that long ago. It was the standard working procedure of the Diva's department for years. I look at Becky and the way they handle her for this last year and all I see is "Credible Jobber". I watch the SD women segments and she still looks like a credible jobber. I hope I am wrong, but that is the way things are seem to be going.
> 
> Also, no offence, but I really hope that the SD WWE will not "fuse" the "women feuds" together for more tag matches in the PPV. No good story or really good match can come out of it. None.


Eva's thing is stealing people's spotlight, making everything about her, but she's not very good. 

Becky is the only woman in the Backlash promo and is featured in multiple shots. Jobbers don't get this focus.

Also Cynicism is a brainless stance. It's easier to be negative than positive.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

In a way i was happy that the match didn't happen, Becky would have had the hardest carry job of her WWE run so far :lol


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> In a way i was happy that the match didn't happen, Becky would have had the hardest carry job of her WWE run so far :lol


I won't say happy, but I was relieved. I was too scared about the outcome of that match...


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

AZTECA said:


> I won't say happy, but I was relieved. I was too scared about the outcome of that match...


If Eva had beaten Becky... that really would have been the nail in the coffin.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> In a way i was happy that the match didn't happen, Becky would have had the hardest carry job of her WWE run so far


She made tamina lok the best she ever did. Becky creates wonders and also made brie bella look like a million bucks


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

AZTECA said:


> I won't say happy, but I was relieved. I was too scared about the outcome of that match...


 That's the point, it's an elaborate rate troll job.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Eva Marie is there to be "sexy." It's obvious. Here's the problem, Becky, Sasha, Charlotte, Paige, Bayley, Asuka, etc ALL have "sex appeal." I mean look at those bikini pics of Becky and tell me that she isn't hot as heck, I dare you? So if you have so many other women who have "sex appeal" AND are far better in the ring, or on the mic, or both, then why do you need Eva Marie exactly?


Eva appeals to a different type of person. She's a sex doll come to life. A lot of people prefer the old bimbo diva look to the newer 'normal' looking women.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Either Eva is in a program with Becky, and/or they're building Eva with this new angle. Either way, I think you all need to prepare yourselves for Becky losing to Eva in the not-too-distant future. If this last year has shown us anything, it's that they are more than willing to job Becky out to put new heels over.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah that's the difficulty with the whole "remain positive/be patient" idea. When you've been burned so many times before for so long, it's hard to keep going "well maybe THIS time will be different, even though it never has been before." 

And their booking of her still doesn't inspire much confidence. Yeah she was in the WM match, and she took the loss. Not just the loss, they had her tap out (which in WWE parlance is often an even more humiliating/decisive defeat than a pinfall). And she was basically the proverbial sacrificial lamb in order to have Sasha (whom I also love BTW) lose but still look strong. Not only is she not pinned or submitted, but the whole thing was about how Ric Flair cost her the title unfairly. It was never about Becky, she was a glorified jobber in that whole thing.

And now she's in a not all that compelling feud, with a woman who, while her in-ring skills are impressive, is older, has trouble drawing any real heat, had an unconvincing heel turn, isn't all that good on the mic, and has AT BEST been a midcarder up until this point. Then they have Becky tap out AGAIN at a PPV (and if that was supposed to be a "dirty win" then it's one of the tamest "dirty wins" that I've seen in awhile). I've seen babyfaces target an injury on an opponent before, and tellingly no one that I watched the match with saw it as a "dirty win." They saw it as her tapping out clean.

Then they have a rematch on SD and the poorly-conceived 50/50 booking rears it's ugly head again and whatever steam this feud still had was largely taken out of it, and Becky didn't even get to enjoy her moment because you immediately afterward had that awkward women's segment. And most people came away from all of that talking about Eva Marie's "sexy entrance," not Becky's win. So even when she wins, she still loses.

So yeah, I could totally see them jobbing her out to Eva Marie, or Nikki Bella, at Backlash for the new SD Women's title. I hate being pessimistic, but I've been given little reason not to be.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Either Eva is in a program with Becky, and/or they're building Eva with this new angle. Either way, I think you all need to prepare yourselves for Becky losing to Eva in the not-too-distant future. If this last year has shown us anything, it's that they are more than willing to job Becky out to put new heels over.


It really doesn't make sense for Eva to fake an injury to get out of a match with Becky just to beat Becky no problem later on. You have Naomi & Carmella that you can use for that role. Eva can maintain heat so her losing to get faces over sensible. They presented her as the top dog last week, having her lose shortly after is stupid.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> It really doesn't make sense for Eva to fake an injury to get out of a match with Becky just to beat Becky no problem later on. You have Naomi & Carmella that you can use for that role. Eva can maintain heat so her losing to get faces over sensible. *They presented her as the top dog last week, having her lose shortly after is stupid.*


They drafted her #1 woman to SD then had her tap cleanly to Nattie at the PPV, then had Nattie relatively unceremoniously tap cleanly to Bex immediately afterward. Stupid is commonplace where their booking of Bex is concerned.

And who said anything about Eva having no problem beating her? She'll probably cheat, or get fluke wins, I'm sure. Doesn't mean she won't still be defeating Bex. 

Carmella is evidently getting a program with Nattie. And speaking of stupid, Naomi vs. Eva would be categorically stupid, since absolutely no one would give a fuck about that match, let alone that feud. 

Becky can maintain sympathy, and will stay over despite losses to anyone, in their eyes, which is demonstrated by how often and consistently she's used to put others over. At best, Bex will get more 50/50 booking, but Eva will get a win or two off Bex regardless. I think that's pretty obvious, and consistent with the way they book Bex.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> They drafted her #1 woman to SD then had her tap cleanly to Nattie at the PPV, then had Nattie relatively unceremoniously tap cleanly to Bex immediately afterward. Stupid is commonplace where their booking of Bex is concerned.
> 
> And who said anything about Eva having no problem beating her? She'll probably cheat, or get fluke wins, I'm sure. Doesn't mean she won't still be defeating Bex.
> 
> ...


The way those 2 matches went it made sense in story. The Battleground match loss wasn't a clean loss. Cheapshots behind the ref's back aren't clean. 50/50 booking is a buzzword a lazy copout to avoid analyzing it further.

Eva's current booking is similar to her NXT booking. She'll beat low card people but she'll likely lose to Bex because she maintains heat. Her presence will be to troll the audience. 

Naomi Eva are both better off heel and both aren't interesting Babyfaces. That feud won't work at all.

I don't think Carmella is winning the feud against Natalya to be honest. Before the Battleground loss Becky had a 6 match win streak going on.

Eva doesn't need to win a lot that's the thing. Her losing makes sense. You just book as the one the higher ups want as Champion and are willing to pull some strings to get her there. They want you to have that dread of Eva pinning Becky that's the point. I think the way they are going is Eva seems to be avoiding Becky so when she has to face Becky eventually say on a PPV. Becky will win and get more over.

The reason i'm optimistic is Becky is the only girl in the Backlash promo.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Again the Battleground loss is iffy at best. The majority of people that I've seen/read comments from didn't see it as a "dirty loss." And yes, perception is reality in a business like this. If they wanted to make it clear without a shadow of a doubt that Becky only lost due to dirty tactics, then there are any number of tried and true heelish tactics that they could have gone with. Not something that we've seen babyfaces do in matches as well.

And the 50/50 booking is just bad in-general as it kills any momentum that either competitor has/had. Here's an idea, have Becky beat a bunch of people, and have Natalya beat a bunch of people, and then have them have a few non-match confrontations. Then when you go into Summerslam, you have two WINNERS competing to see who is the best. Instead, you have them constantly beating each other, or costing each other matches against other opponents, and then you have two people with poor win/loss records going into a match that we're supposed to get hyped for, to see who is the lesser loser.

WWE does this all the time with both their male and female performers and it annoys me to no end.

And people keep bringing up the Backlash poster as proof of something. Well she was also one of the featured stars on the Battleground poster as well, and in the trailer that WWE released. And, she was put in a match against a woman who has trouble drawing heat, in a terrible position on the card, and she tapped out clean (or at least the majority of people took it as her tapping out clean). So no, I don't consider that proof of anything.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Again the Battleground loss is iffy at best. The majority of people that I've seen/read comments from didn't see it as a "dirty loss." And yes, perception is reality in a business like this. If they wanted to make it clear without a shadow of a doubt that Becky only lost due to dirty tactics, then there are any number of tried and true heelish tactics that they could have gone with. Not something that we've seen babyfaces do in matches as well.
> 
> And the 50/50 booking is just bad in-general as it kills any momentum that either competitor has/had. Here's an idea, have Becky beat a bunch of people, and have Natalya beat a bunch of people, and then have them have a few non-match confrontations. Then when you go into Summerslam, you have two WINNERS competing to see who is the best. Instead, you have them constantly beating each other, or costing each other matches against other opponents, and then you have two people with poor win/loss records going into a match that we're supposed to get hyped for, to see who is the lesser loser.
> 
> ...


 Had the ref seen the kick Natalya would have been admonished for it so it is dirty loss. The problem is some people who call themselves smarks have ego issues to the point of delusion so they reject logic. Natalya is a terrible heel that she hasn't picked up basic heel mannerisms yet grew up in wrestling royalty.

There was good story reasons why Natalya won match 1 and Becky won match 2 and it's more than just a buzzword. When as people call it "50/50 booking" happens at the main event level it's okay. Fans don't get that it's only bad in the midcard. I really hate you're confusing cynicism with critical thought. 

Sasha and Charlotte were featured more than Becky that's the thing. They seem to be priming Becky up for a big singles win the way they bring up Becky's singles ppv record. 

Realistically you should be elevating Becky while keeping her character fresh for faces. Establishing Carmella as well. Eva gets heat just for being bad which has been worked into her character and can be sustained. Alexa is your heel prospect you build for the future. Nikki will be back soon.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Spike said:


>


What video did these gifs come from?


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Acezwicker said:


> What video did these gifs come from?


No idea, sorry. Although I did just reverse image search one of the pictures and it linked me to orthodontic headgear :lol


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> What video did these gifs come from?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760882793295458304


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Even Charlotte knows what's up.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sux that they seperated them.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Sux that they seperated them.


It's a shame, but they'll still see each other a fair bit. It's really cool to see how supportive the 4HW seem to be of each other.


----------



## no way 233 (Mar 9, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIp6HvoDafZ/?taken-by=oliazavozina


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

no way 233 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIp6HvoDafZ/?taken-by=oliazavozina


Either Becky is actually getting married or she'll be in a feature role on Total Divas.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> no way 233 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.instagram.com/p/BIp6HvoDafZ/?taken-by=oliazavozina
> ...


She cant get married already! Six months barely and that guy doesnt even get booked to fight so becky is basically feeding him. And didthat guy just leave his daughter


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

CJ said:


>


Anyone git a link to this match. Would liketo see it


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

CJ said:


>


Is that Paige's ma she's taking on there?



Acezwicker said:


> Either Becky is actually getting married or she'll be in a feature role on Total Divas.


Probably more likely the former. If so, that's pretty cool and congratulations to them both.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Either Becky is actually getting married or she'll be in a feature role on Total Divas.


I assume it's total divas since the instagram has the hashtag of #totaldivas .


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> She cant get married already! Six months barely and that guy doesnt even get booked to fight so becky is basically feeding him. And didthat guy just leave his daughter


Lol


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I assume it's total divas since the instagram has the hashtag of #totaldivas .


Not being massively big on the show I'm not certain, but hadn't they announced the cast and all that for the forthcoming season that's being filmed currently and showing later this year? I think Lana, Maryse and Renee Young had all been added.

I guess either way, we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> Probably more likely the former. If so, that's pretty cool and congratulations to them both.


Naomi had feature roles on the show before without being an official cast member.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I assume it's total divas since the instagram has the hashtag of #totaldivas .


I doubt it, she uses the same hashtags on all her Instagram photos.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

With Becky the money is in the chase so I don't think she should be the 1st one to win the Women's championship coming to smackdown. Have a heel screw her out of a tournament match by getting her Disqualified by hitting her opponent.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Acezwicker said:


> With Becky the money is in the chase so I don't think she should be the 1st one to win the Women's championship coming to smackdown. Have a heel screw her out of a tournament match by getting her Disqualified by hitting her opponent.


I would agree, but she's been screwed over so many times it's about time she had a payoff.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Spike said:


> I would agree, but she's been screwed over so many times it's about time she had a payoff.


 The problem is the ones who have screwed her over are on raw. It wouldn't have the same impact winning the opposite brand's Championship right away. I'd say Becky should have dethroned Charlotte conquering the one's who have wronged her on the way. 

Coming close but getting screwed over is part of her appeal as long as you get creative in how she get's screwed over and she eventually wins on a big stage. 

I could see Carmella turning heel on Becky to be honest.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> With Becky the money is in the chase so I don't think she should be the 1st one to win the Women's championship coming to smackdown. Have a heel screw her out of a tournament match by getting her Disqualified by hitting her opponent.


While I agree the only other 3 credible for a title right now are in the other show in Paige, Sasha and Charlotte. Smackdown really needs Bayley and Asuka.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> While I agree the only other 3 credible for a title right now are in the other show in Paige, Sasha and Charlotte. Smackdown really needs Bayley and Asuka.


 With Smackdown: Asuka sure They are better off adding Emma, Nikki Bella and Paige as well as Becky.

Raw would have Bayley, Dana, Sasha, Nia Jax and Charlotte.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

I disagree with money on being with becky on the chase. Big stars are made when they control the situation as champs. She proved shes money on the chase yes but more money is made when ur the spotlight. Look at mcgregor hes the spitlight cayse he wob so long now that he lost media looks at diaz still only for mcgregor. Becjy has mainstream appeal big time and being on the chase wont help her get there


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> I disagree with money on being with becky on the chase. Big stars are made when they control the situation as champs. She proved shes money on the chase yes but more money is made when ur the spotlight. Look at mcgregor hes the spitlight cayse he wob so long now that he lost media looks at diaz still only for mcgregor. Becjy has mainstream appeal big time and being on the chase wont help her get there


It makes the payoff sweeter. You have more longevity after winning where if you win early they burn out and fade away. Let Becky talk and the crowd will be invested. She should be 2nd or 3rd champion.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree with money on being with becky on the chase. Big stars are made when they control the situation as champs. She proved shes money on the chase yes but more money is made when ur the spotlight. Look at mcgregor hes the spitlight cayse he wob so long now that he lost media looks at diaz still only for mcgregor. Becjy has mainstream appeal big time and being on the chase wont help her get there
> ...


I agree with give becky a damn mic! Thats her line. We know she has the best mic skills from women any show but being second or third is what she has done for too long. Being the first will make her the centerpiece she deserves to be she has chased long enough.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> I agree with give becky a damn mic! Thats her line. We know she has the best mic skills from women any show but being second or third is what she has done for too long. Being the first will make her the centerpiece she deserves to be she has chased long enough.


What then? it would be more about the others then it would be about her and she doesn't get a rub from a someone popular.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/2024730-sasha-banks-marries-wwe-costume-maker.html

The wedding stuff was properly for this.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Dammit
I was hoping it was to get a new ring attire.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

http://www.pwmania.com/backstage-news-on-what-wwe-has-planned-for-eva-marie



> They believe Eva has the look of what a female Superstar should look like. So, expect her to eventually be the face of the females on the SmackDown brand and be involved in the major storylines.


Pretty pathetic considering she can't talk, act or wrestle, and if this is true it looks like Becky has been put on the diva show.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

She has only known Luke for 8 months or so guys use some common sense.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> http://www.pwmania.com/backstage-news-on-what-wwe-has-planned-for-eva-marie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets be honest. Eva marie is fine as hell but becky lynch is the only woman better looking than her but becky doesnt like to be exposed for her looks but wwe is just really dumb if they think good body is all you need to succeed. Becky has that but thats the least of her attributes. She has personality that no other woman has. Thanks wwe


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Honestly Eva Marie has never really done much for me looks-wise either. I'll take Becky, Sasha, Charlotte, Paige, Asuka, Bayley, Renee, Maryse, Lana, etc over her any day.

And you'd think that with Sasha and Bayley being their two most over female stars right now that they'd learn their lessons about their being "a look" that bests suits a performer. Namely, there isn't one set proper "look." It depends on the particular performer and their skills (and the writing/booking to back them up).


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

JCole said:


> She has only known Luke for 8 months or so guys use some common sense.


Doesn't Becky still live in Orlando too? The wedding rumors did seem odd.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> http://www.pwmania.com/backstage-news-on-what-wwe-has-planned-for-eva-marie
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty pathetic considering she can't talk, act or wrestle, and if this is true it looks like Becky has been put on the diva show.


"Diva show" the division on Smackdown is character driven and pretty bare bones. It's building from scratch They are going to capitalize on the heat Eva gets. Given the backlash they aren't going back to that term , it's bad pr.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ReV_ (Aug 6, 2016)

vote guys! :ghost :smile2:

wwe.com/polls/who-is-the-new-era’s-master-of-the-microphone?sf32702015=1


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

JCole said:


> She has only known Luke for 8 months or so guys use some common sense.


Aaaand?

People have gotten married in far shorter amounts of time its not like its impossible :draper2


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Aaaand?
> 
> People have gotten married in far shorter amounts of time its not like its impossible :draper2


Becky isn't "people".


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I'll be happy if Becky makes it to TD.
I'll actually start watching it for her, and she'll be making more money and getting more popular, don't see the harm for her career. 
She's been busting her ass for over 15 years, she's got nothing to prove. And it's not like she is being groomed like Sasha or Charlotte to be this mega highly paid star.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Astro Zombie said:


>


"And this right here...is Becky Lynch. She's full of straight fire...and you can't...teach...that."


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

sorry if that was already posted


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

JCole said:


> Becky isn't "people".


Is Becky an alien then? :becky :lmao

Becky is a person just like everyone else and she'd probably be the first person to say so if someone ever said something so stupid to her. Celebs are just as flawed (in some cases more so) as "normal" people. They're not special just because they are famous. This post is as stupid as fans who act like they know the celeb personally, jesus christ fpalm


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'll be happy if Becky makes it to TD.
> I'll actually start watching it for her, and she'll be making more money and getting more popular, don't see the harm for her career.
> She's been busting her ass for over 15 years, she's got nothing to prove. And it's not like she is being groomed like Sasha or Charlotte to be this mega highly paid star.


Don't be Stupid!

why do they invest so into a gatekeeper? that's just poor decision making. It's almost as if Becky benefits from the chase or something and wrestling fans are too impatient. Give Becky the mic and the crowd will invest easily. It's no coincidence that Becky changed the Wrestlemania plans. At times it seems like Hurin is one of the few intelligent Becky fans on here.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> Don't be Stupid!
> 
> why do they invest so into a gatekeeper? that's just poor decision making. It's almost as if Becky benefits from the chase or something and wrestling fans are too impatient. Give Becky the mic and the crowd will invest easily. It's no coincidence that Becky changed the Wrestlemania plans. At times it seems like Hurin is one of the few intelligent Becky fans on here.


Look if Becky was 25-26 I'd 100% agree. But she's freaking 30. In my opinion, I think they have an X over her, she's done.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Look if Becky was 25-26 I'd 100% agree. But she's freaking 30. In my opinion, I think they have an X over her, she's done.


29 actually, Nikki never really got pushed until at least 30 or 31 anyway. Hypothetically if that's the case, Why do they always try to find things for her to do? that just doesn't make sense. People said the same about Dean Ambrose and how he'd never be Champion and look where he is now.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> 29 actually, Nikki never really got pushed until at least 30 or 31 anyway. Hypothetically if that's the case, Why do they always try to find things for her to do? that just doesn't make sense. People said the same about Dean Ambrose and how he'd never be Champion and look where he is now.


Maybe.
Nikki is dating Cena.
Charlotte is 29 but is Flair's daughter.
Sasha is 24, Snoop's cousin and backed by the company.
Bailey is 26 and almost same character as Becky.

I see her being built just enough to have credibility to put the ones they want to push over.
Idk how you can be so optimistic when she's losing to Emma who gets squashed in 2min by Nattie, or loses in a min to Dana, or loses to Flair a million times in the same way.


----------



## no way 233 (Mar 9, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> 29 actually, Nikki never really got pushed until at least 30 or 31 anyway. Hypothetically if that's the case, Why do they always try to find things for her to do? that just doesn't make sense. People said the same about *Dean Ambrose and how he'd never be Champion and look where he is now.*


*
*

The only reason Ambrose won the tile. Is because Roman pissed hot.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah some people seem to be forgetting that. And here's the issue, Becky has been "chasing" for A LONG time now. Practically since she got called up, and even more so if you count her time in NXT (where she was the only one of the Horsewomen to never win the NXT women's championship BTW). She's been on the losing end of pretty much every major/important match that she's been in. She was put into the WM match, basically as a jobber in order to prop up Sasha and Charlotte and further THEIR storyline (not only lose, but tap out). Her win/loss record in-general is very poor, and even when she wins, she still loses. She avenges her lose to Natalya on SD, and immediately gets overshadowed yet again because of the awkward "women's intro" sequence (which ends with everyone talking about Eva Marie's "hot entrance" and not Becky's win). And know she might have to "chase" Eva Marie of all people. EVA MARIE, probably the least talented active competitor on the SD women's roster. Wow, that's just sad.

There comes a time when it stops being "lovable underdog chasing their dream" and becomes "loser who just cannot get it done in the big time." And no, the idea of Becky "chasing" the new belt, especially if it's held by Eva Marie, doesn't sound at all appealing imo. Her FINALLY getting her moment, becoming the first champion of a new title, giving it prestige/credibility, and THEN maybe getting swerved out of it by Eva Marie, or Alexa Bliss, or whomever, later on. That sounds far more interesting imo.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

I think Becky needs more momentum before she starts winning titles. She hasn't even had a proper feud since Mania. The Emma one was cut short and the Natalya one barely got any time. Yeah, she beat Nattie in the end but it didn't really mean anything. I think she needs to win at least one significant feud before moving on to the title. I also think there's more in her chasing and finally winning than just winning a vacant title, but that's just me. 

The latest rumor I read regarding the Smackdown titles is that they'll be introduced "in the fall", so it might still be a while. For now, this apparent Becky/Eva feud might not sound great, but a win for Becky could be good. There's no denying Eva gets heat, people would love to see Becky beat her.


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> 29 actually, Nikki never really got pushed until at least 30 or 31 anyway. Hypothetically if that's the case, Why do they always try to find things for her to do? that just doesn't make sense. People said the same about Dean Ambrose and how he'd never be Champion and look where he is now.


Women and Men have different rules. Due to the fact that the women's division is so small and limited.
There are much more ways to build male wrestler. With woman it is: Main Event (Sasha/Charlotte/Nikki) / Periphery (Maryse) / Credible Jobber (Becky/Dana/Paige) / Jobber


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

Astro Zombie said:


> I think Becky needs more momentum before she starts winning titles.


No one in SD women division has momentum at all.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Acezwicker said:
> 
> 
> > 29 actually, Nikki never really got pushed until at least 30 or 31 anyway. Hypothetically if that's the case, Why do they always try to find things for her to do? that just doesn't make sense. People said the same about Dean Ambrose and how he'd never be Champion and look where he is now.
> ...


Totally agree with u. This chasing more again udea is dumb because instead its just a moment like sasha having to win on a specific pay per view because it makes ut more "special". Let her be the first champ and prove why she is the best. Becky pkays the underdog well but her physique and experience are way better to be the elite champ not someone that loses to everyone


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Astro Zombie said:


> I think Becky needs more momentum before she starts winning titles. She hasn't even had a proper feud since Mania. The Emma one was cut short and the Natalya one barely got any time. Yeah, she beat Nattie in the end but it didn't really mean anything. I think she needs to win at least one significant feud before moving on to the title. I also think there's more in her chasing and finally winning than just winning a vacant title, but that's just me.
> 
> The latest rumor I read regarding the Smackdown titles is that they'll be introduced "in the fall", so it might still be a while. For now, this apparent Becky/Eva feud might not sound great, but a win for Becky could be good. There's no denying Eva gets heat, people would love to see Becky beat her.


Yeah. Eva Marie getting her comeuppance, and at the hands of someone as popular as Becky, would be something the fans would want to see. The crowd would really get behind her. Agree also that here chasing and winning it would be more satisfying for a wider perspective, but to give the title some credence, it would be cool for them to give it to Becky.

She'll be fine, she'll have her moment at some point. Stick with her :becky


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> She'll be fine, she'll have her moment at some point. Stick with her


We will *Stick with her*. But I don't think that raising my expectations about her treatment will do me any good. Suddenly before I know it, I will find myself writing here those colossal 20000 words megarants against Sasha Banks in topics titled "Good Morning everybody". :wink2:

It's just, over the years, many deserving superstars were not treated as centerpieces. Many many women as well. Becky will not be the first, or the last. I am enjoying and marking for her. But I will not delude myself into being disappointed all the time. I'm too old for this shit.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Maybe.
> Nikki is dating Cena.
> Charlotte is 29 but is Flair's daughter.
> Sasha is 24, Snoop's cousin and backed by the company.
> ...


That's not why Nikki was getting pushed.

Charlotte Sasha and Bayley will likely end up on the same brand seeing as they will want to continue Sasha - Bayley. The best way to do it is for them to be on the same brand.

The credibility non-argument, stop using this argument. Natalya who has lost so many televised matches in a row yet still gets title shots shortly after. The same thing with Paige who has lost many but still gets title shots, which throws that argument out the window. 

There was no other heel option at the time so they picked Emma. Becky was injured in all of those losses to Dana. The main way she could get pushed is similar to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762384284975894528Damn :lol


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

love!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

MickieYourSoFine said:


> We will *Stick with her*. But I don't think that raising my expectations about her treatment will do me any good. Suddenly before I know it, I will find myself writing here those colossal 20000 words megarants against Sasha Banks in topics titled "Good Morning everybody". :wink2:
> 
> It's just, over the years, many deserving superstars were not treated as centerpieces. Many many women as well. Becky will not be the first, or the last. I am enjoying and marking for her. But I will not delude myself into being disappointed all the time. I'm too old for this shit.


Well yeah that's the thing. We keep hearing "just be patient, she'll get her moment at some point." But WHEN, when is "at some point?" Because people just throw that out, but it's so nebulous as to be meaningless. And given that Becky has been the most underused/mistreated member of the Horsewomen by far, and her fans have been waiting (between NXT and the main roster) for her to finally "get her moment," but it hasn't come close to happening. So yeah, the fact that a lot of her fans aren't exactly comforted by the notion "well just keep waiting, she'll get it at some undefined point in the future" is not at all surprising.

And as you say, it's not about not being a fan of hers anymore. It's simply getting tired/fed up with this particular way that her character has been treated. Because I sure am, her "loser underdog chasing people" thing just is no longer interesting for me, it's just tedious and annoying at this point. And again, her having to "chase" the least talented women on the roster, is just insulting to her.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky burned mcgregor. Sge is a twitter master


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reading House show reports Becky got the winning fall in tag matches where before she was the face in peril.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Reading House show reports Becky got the winning fall in tag matches where before she was the face in peril.


Well, it was either her or Carmella :lol


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

AZTECA said:


> Well, it was either her or Carmella :lol


 Usually Becky never gets the winning fall. I'm thinking they may be shedding a bit of the underdog aspect to her.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Anybody seen this guy on Becky's social media? What a character:eva


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Usually Becky never gets the winning fall. I'm thinking they may be shedding a bit of the underdog aspect to her.


One can only hope



Dibil13 said:


> Anybody seen this guy on Becky's social media? What a character:eva


ugh

:tripsscust


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> Anybody seen this guy on Becky's social media? What a character:eva



Crap. People weren't supposed to see this... :loweringangle


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

paladin errant said:


> love!



Only she could make this pose from a woman seem so attractive :sk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd save the "chasing" angle for the time she goes to RAW and fight for its title, the one she was chasing at first. Becky chasing the SD title is just more of the same, let's do something new here, like establish the new title with a credible face champion that people care about.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

CJ said:


>


Anyone else expecting a Carmella heel turn :vince5


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> CJ said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Tommorow


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762508200268537856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762487191104737280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762485315709710336
:becky


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:trips5


----------



## famu720 (Jun 18, 2016)

I would love to see Becky get a run with the strap.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Damn that charlotte vs sasha feud is terrible and thats their legendary feud that prevented becky from being champ? Wwe doesnt know whose their real star in women division


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> :trips5


I hope she goes back to wearing something like this again now


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hope they let becky give promo time today now that many smackdown guys will miss out


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I wish WWE would let Becky do something other than getting screwed over.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Dang wwe destroying becky bad. Would they let sasha lose like this? Becky has lost to every woman besides eva and naomi even thi she the best


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Elret1994 said:


> Damn that charlotte vs sasha feud is terrible and thats their legendary feud that prevented becky from being champ? Wwe doesnt know whose their real star in women division





Elret1994 said:


> Dang wwe destroying becky bad. Would they let sasha lose like this? Becky has lost to every woman besides eva and naomi even thi she the best


You're bitterness of Sasha is pathetic. :con2


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah I hope that you enjoyed that one-match win Natalya (and it was over Becky because EVERYONE gets their turn to beat Becky of course). Now it's back to jobber status for you. 

As for Becky herself, she got hosed yet again, big surprise there.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Envy said:


> You're bitterness of Sasha is pathetic. :con2


His second post isn't wrong though.


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

Seriously, those people thinking that Sasha push has anything to do with Becky's treatment know shit about the WWE booking for the last 20 years.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Especially since they're not even on the same brand anymore. The only thing that you can compare Sash (and Charlotte) to Becky for is, their booked to look strong consistently while she is decidedly NOT!!


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

MickieYourSoFine said:


> Seriously, those people thinking that Sasha push has anything to do with Becky's treatment know shit about the WWE booking for the last 20 years.


Then for their sake elaborate and educate them.


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Especially since they're not even on the same brand anymore. The only thing that you can compare Sash (and Charlotte) to Becky for is, their booked to look strong consistently while she is decidedly NOT!!


Charlotte consistently defeated her.
Dana Brooke defeated her.
Natalya defeated her. On PPV. 
Alexa Bliss defeated her.
Eva Marie steals her spotlight.

Credible jobeer. That is her role. That is the role the WWE gives her. Nothing more. Nothing less.

*And funnily, only in the matches with Sasha, she was shown to be strong - an equal to Sasha Banks.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

MickieYourSoFine said:


> Charlotte consistently defeated her.
> Dana Brooke defeated her.
> Natalya defeated her. On PPV.
> Alexa Bliss defeated her.
> ...


Yeah, and it's a shame.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

MickieYourSoFine said:


> Credible jobeer. That is her role. That is the role the WWE gives her. Nothing more. Nothing less.


You'll eat those words one day.


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

Hurin said:


> You'll eat those words one day.


I WISH!


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

At least Becky got to shoiw why she is the best on the mic and how she controls her voice is perfect.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

They're making Becky look lIke a putz. So every week Eva Marie makes a fool out of Becky with her gimmick deal and Becky lost to Alexa. They don't make Sasha or Charlotte look this stupid. Plus, how can these two be champion before Becky, while Becky is put on the B-show and made to look so foolish?

Becky would be more respected and have better matches in Stardom or Women of Honor.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Becky is never winning the title. :cry


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Becky is never winning the title. :cry


She will, probably the first to win it. They have to build up Alexa and Carmella somehow and good old Becky is always ready to put someone over.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

that's disgusting how they treat her .......she really deserves better than opponents like eva "crap" marie and alexa "sucks" bliss....always used as foil.....WWE you sucks!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> Dang wwe destroying becky bad. Would they let sasha lose like this? Becky has lost to every woman besides eva and naomi even thi she the best





paladin errant said:


> that's disgusting how they treat her .......she really deserves better than opponents like eva "crap" marie and alexa "sucks" bliss....always used as foil.....WWE you sucks!


Becky is a sympathetic babyface. If you haven't comprehended that by this stage then you must be pretty dumb. Her being an all conquering babyface wouldn't be leveraging her strengths.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762969292690382848
:becky


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

JCole said:


> Becky is a sympathetic babyface. If you haven't comprehended that by this stage then you must be pretty dumb. Her being an all conquering babyface wouldn't be leveraging her strengths.


always pushing up other female wrestlers..but when another girl will push her up? probably never if we follow wwe...this is what I was explaining.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

paladin errant said:


> that's disgusting how they treat her .......she really deserves better than opponents like eva "crap" marie and alexa "sucks" bliss....always used as foil.....WWE you sucks!


Tbf Bliss doesn't sucks, in fact she is probably the 2nd best female in SD after Becky (Nattie ia boring as all hells and Naomi botches constantly) so Becky losing to her isn't that bad. Eva, well, that would be a problem.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

paladin errant said:


> always pushing up other female wrestlers..but when another girl will push her up? probably never if we follow wwe...this is what I was explaining.


Becky wins by losing. Every week people in this thread and claim she is being buried with seemingly no concept of her appeal. For someone who is supposedly BURIED is got loud chants last night. One of a few on the show.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

JCole said:


> Becky wins by losing. Every week people in this thread and claim she is being buried with seemingly no concept of her appeal. For someone who is supposedly BURIED is got loud chants last night. One of a few on the show.





JCole said:


> Becky is a sympathetic babyface. If you haven't comprehended that by this stage then you must be pretty dumb. Her being an all conquering babyface wouldn't be leveraging her strengths.




Will people stop spewing this bullshit? You can only be a "sympathetic" babyface who constantantly looses for so long before people stop caring and see's as simply a loser. How long is this stupid "chase" or "sympathy" supposed to last exactly? 2 Years like Ziggler who legit everyone started to hate or simply stopped caring for? A few months fair enough, but shes been on a near constant losing streak ever since they split the teams up, its completey fucking disgusting how they are treating the best all round woman on EITHER roster, she deserves far better than what she has been given. If she isn't the first to win the belt shes definately going to be destroyed on SmackDown as it's quite clear it's the DIVA's brand where their gonna push barbie dolls who can barely fucking wrestle or talk worth a shit.

:fuckthis


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Will people stop spewing this bullshit? You can only be a "sympathetic" babyface who constantantly looses for so long before people stop caring and see's as simply a loser. How long is this stupid "chase" or "sympathy" supposed to last exactly? 2 Years like Ziggler who legit everyone started to hate or simply stopped caring for? A few months fair enough, but shes been on a near constant losing streak ever since they split the teams up, its completey fucking disgusting how they are treating the best all round woman on EITHER roster, she deserves far better than what she has been given. If she isn't the first to win the belt shes definately going to be destroyed on SmackDown as *it's quite clear it's the DIVA's brand where their gonna push barbie dolls who can barely fucking wrestle or talk worth a shit.*
> 
> :fuckthis


well if the reports are true about Raw being run by :bosstrips and SD being run by :vince5 then that explains why.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Will people stop spewing this bullshit? You can only be a "sympathetic" babyface who constantantly looses for so long before people stop caring and see's as simply a loser. How long is this stupid "chase" or "sympathy" supposed to last exactly? 2 Years like Ziggler who legit everyone started to hate or simply stopped caring for? A few months fair enough, but shes been on a near constant losing streak ever since they split the teams up, its completey fucking disgusting how they are treating the best all round woman on EITHER roster, she deserves far better than what she has been given. If she isn't the first to win the belt shes definately going to be destroyed on SmackDown as it's quite clear it's the DIVA's brand where their gonna push barbie dolls who can barely fucking wrestle or talk worth a shit.
> 
> :fuckthis


You're wasting your breath on some these folks. Becky could retire or get released tomorrow and they'd still be chomping sand and going on about how she's getting wonderful underdog booking.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> You're wasting your breath on some these folks. Becky could retire or* get released tomorrow* and they'd still be chomping sand and going on about how she's getting wonderful underdog booking.


This would actually be great booking! then she can finally go to LU and become legit! :becky


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Its true bout smackdown pushing total divas but fact is becky is still the best looking on any roster


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> This would actually be great booking! then she can finally go to LU and become legit! :becky


It could be interesting to see how Becky might fit into things over at LU, but I imagine they probably can't match what she's making at WWE right now.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> This would actually be great booking! then she can finally go to LU and become legit! :becky


The downside of her going to Lu is that we would have to wait more than a year to see her again. I'm not down with that.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

JCole said:


> Becky wins by losing. Every week people in this thread and claim she is being buried with seemingly no concept of her appeal. For someone who is supposedly BURIED is got loud chants last night. One of a few on the show.


Let them be. They're idiot marks who don't want to admit they're being worked. Anyone with a brain knows that Becky isn't getting hurt from this and is being prepped for a big pay off when she pins Eva. She got the biggest reaction in months last night ffs, she would not be getting that sort of reaction with poor booking.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

AZTECA said:


> The downside of her going to Lu is that we would have to wait more than a year to see her again. I'm not down with that.


Better than another year of watching Becky getting buried while waiting for a push that is never coming.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Callisto said:


> Let them be. They're idiot marks who think they're above being worked. Anyone with a brain knows that Becky isn't getting hurt from this and is being prepped for a big pay off when she pins Eva.


Just like anyone with a brain knew that Becky was going over Natalya, but she didn't. Just like she should have gone over Dana, but she didn't. We know as much about the future as you do, so let's not take things as being certain.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

JCole said:


> Becky wins by losing. Every week people in this thread and claim she is being buried with seemingly no concept of her appeal. For someone who is supposedly BURIED is got loud chants last night. One of a few on the show.


I agree with this to a point, and I can see both sides here. It's obvious she's over with the fans and brilliant at what she does (for me, she's the standout on the women's roster full stop), and she does get great sympathy from how she's booked, and there are shades of Sami Zayn, Sting, Dean Ambrose in there, but at some point down the line, there will inevitably be a time where enough is enough and they have to start powering her up.

It would be boring having her just crush absolutely everyone as that's not really her character, she is the fighting underdog in the face of adversity and evil, but it would be nice to see Becky start to get back at those who've betrayed her and go full on Lass Kicker, dish out a little bit of damage, and get a bit of a fucking break for once.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Better than another year of watching Becky getting buried while waiting for a push that is never coming.


Can't argue with that. :draper2


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

AZTECA said:


> Just like anyone with a brain knew that Becky was going over Natalya, but she didn't. Just like she should have gone over Dana, but she didn't. We know as much about the future as you do, so let's not take things as being certain.


Who is "we"? I wasn't expecting her to go over either woman, so I don't see your point.

I'm not saying Becky hasn't been a victim of poor booking. She has. This isn't one of those instances.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Callisto said:


> Who is "we"? I wasn't expecting her to go over either woman, so I don't see your point.
> 
> I'm not saying Becky hasn't been a victim of poor booking. She has. This isn't one of those instances.


Let's hope your predictions about Becky are as right this time as they have been in the past then.

I see your point, Becky was protected in this, and Alexa is actually deserving... But all things have a context, and the context here is that she has been fucked over for too long. When people lose and lose and lose during extended periods of time, it being a dirty loss starts to matter less. She may start to be perceived (already is by some) as the girl who can't get the job done.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> well if the reports are true about Raw being run by :bosstrips and SD being run by :vince5 then that explains why.


Well I think it was Meltzer that has said the first Raw was done by Vince at least so if that's true, :bosstrips is doing a horrible job if he is doing the Raws now which I doubt since Vince always does everything.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Wow this thread has more arguing and complaints than the paige thread and ours was closed. But I do agree with some, beckys constant losing and being seen as the third wheel since her debut isn't the greatest but at least she is getting TV time and getting the sympathy push from fans. So you can see both sides of the argument. Problem with this type of booking is as soon as she gets taken off TV for a period of time, momentum will drop significantly and she will never be looked as that top star that those like paige Nikki and Sasha are perceived as. Beating Eva eventually is not exactly a big payoff for anybody. She should have been the one to beat Charlotte at the time but instead they booked her to look like the girl who can't ever finish the job or win big in an attempt to make sasha look better than what she is.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

I really liked this jacket she wore that one time. Probably been posted on here before, but, it's so cool. :becky


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

i wanted to ask you why Mick Foley who is the general manager of smackdown (and secondarily his mentor) doesn't push her up more but when i see the female team of smackdown,there is not really enough matter to do something really good for her.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> Beating Eva eventually is not exactly a big payoff for anybody.


Depends on the story.
But yes, just having Becky pin Eva is not going to cut it. We need heel Eva to go full "Triple H mode" for that specific story line to push Becky. I am not thinking that is the way they are going with this. But I will wait and see.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

CJ said:


>


:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> Wow this thread has more arguing and complaints than the paige thread and ours was closed. But I do agree with some, beckys constant losing and being seen as the third wheel since her debut isn't the greatest but at least she is getting TV time and getting the sympathy push from fans. So you can see both sides of the argument. Problem with this type of booking is as soon as she gets taken off TV for a period of time, momentum will drop significantly and she will never be looked as that top star that those like paige Nikki and Sasha are perceived as. Beating Eva eventually is not exactly a big payoff for anybody. She should have been the one to beat Charlotte at the time but instead they booked her to look like the girl who can't ever finish the job or win big in an attempt to make sasha look better than what she is.


Beating a Higher up backed Eva stacking the deck against Becky for the 1st SD women's Champ can be though.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I honestly don't mind Becky losing to Alexa in the manner she did, however, both of those girls playing essentially a side act to Eva is just stupid in my opinion. If it all ends with Becky overcoming Eva then it's all well and good, but i seriously hope that they're not going to go all the way with this Eva thing.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

MickieYourSoFine said:


> Depends on the story.
> But yes, just having Becky pin Eva is not going to cut it. We need heel Eva to go full "Triple H mode" for that specific story line to push Becky. I am not thinking that is the way they are going with this. But I will wait and see.


Eva doesn't have what it takes to become a HHH level heel character. I mean, they just pulled a wardrobe malfunction gag, ffs. Eva, right now and by the looks of things going forward, is going to be more akin to The Miz, but inferior in every category that matters, in and out of the ring. The only thing she really has going for her is her looks, quite honestly. And like The Miz, beating her (even when/if it does happen) isn't going to be that big of a deal, because she's not being established as a legitimate threat, she's being established as a clown. What's more, The Miz isn't bad in the ring or on the mic, like she is, so it's that much worse where she's concerned. Stories with Eva simply won't be compelling so long as he character remains a clown, but frankly, I'm not sure she has what it takes to be anything other than a clown, at the moment.

They took this route with Charlotte too, after Mania. They turned up the chickenshit-joke angle on her to full blast, and had her fleeing from someone half her size. 

Becky's only meaningful and worthy payoff would have been Charlotte, and I maintain that Mania would have been the perfect timing as well, but they threw Charlotte away on Sasha, thereby making that entire story and reign pointless, so now it's basically back to square one with a bunch of new talent that WWE will happily job Becky out to, to put them over. Even if she does somehow manage to build Eva up, as she did with Charlotte, which I honestly don't see happening, they'll probably throw that payoff away on someone else, just liked they did before.

If they want to use Eva as a clown, that's fine, and it can work, but this idea that Eva is going to be the rival that gives Becky her payoff win is nothing short of disappointing and sad. It's lose-lose for Becky right now. There's no meaningful win for her in sight--hell, they couldn't even be bothered to give her more than 50/50 with Nattie--and from the look of things, they're more interested in pushing Eva. Becky will continue being jobbed out to others, anyway, because they have no one else to put people over or get them heat like Becky can. 

So, like I said before, people need to be prepared for more of the same where Becky is concerned.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Becky at this point doesn't look like a brave underdog, just a thick headed goof that keeps putting her foot in it and can't back up her words.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah there's no payoff for Becky beating Eva Marie because Eva Marie is no actually threat to Becky either in the ring or on the mic. "Oh she beat the least talented woman on the roster, of course she did. She'd have been truly pathetic if she hadn't." When Sasha beats Charlotte, people see one talented woman beating another one. And, problems with her reign aside, Charlotte is a true heel who gimmick didn't rely on "I can't actually do anything except look good." 

Same with Triple H. He could actually put on a show that just didn't involve his looks. So guys like Cena, or Batista, or DB, etc beating him felt like an accomplishment.

Asuka beat Bayley, one talented woman beating another one. 

These all feel like accomplishments. Becky beating Eva Marie, just shows how little care they've given to all of this. She's beating a nobody who has to resort to wardrobe malfunction to get out of matches that she cannot win.

Also can they please stop writing her like the most gullible person ever? Not only is she approaching Sting-levels of "people backstabbing her and she doesn't see it coming," but for someone who supposedly "came prepared to go," she gets distracted REALLY easily (even when she should know better by now). And this has happened repeatedly, it makes her look careless as well.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Yeah there's no payoff for Becky beating Eva Marie because Eva Marie is no actually threat to Becky either in the ring or on the mic. "Oh she beat the least talented woman on the roster, of course she did. She'd have been truly pathetic if she hadn't." When Sasha beats Charlotte, people see one talented woman beating another one. And, problems with her reign aside, Charlotte is a true heel who gimmick didn't rely on "I can't actually do anything except look good."
> 
> Same with Triple H. He could actually put on a show that just didn't involve his looks. So guys like Cena, or Batista, or DB, etc beating him felt like an accomplishment.
> 
> ...



Extra buzz, increase in popularity


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> Becky beating Eva Marie, just shows how little care they've given to all of this. She's beating a nobody who has to resort to wardrobe malfunction to get out of matches that she cannot win.


I'm not even convinced Becky will be taking Eva down, tbh. I think Eva's more likely being built for a feud with Nikki.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Sincere said:


> I'm not even convinced Becky will be taking Eva down, tbh. I think Eva's more likely being built for a feud with Nikki.


Let's face it, that entire division of smackdown is basically only there for total divas. I honestly have no idea why Becky is even on that brand since she's not on the show. With the new season coming they will be focusing on big tag teams of total divas to promote their show. Only 2 women from the show are not on that brand. Paige because she had to be split from adr and Lana because she's with rusev. Becky would have been better served staying on raw and having a secondary feud with paige, rather than a long dragged on feud with the likes of Natalya and Eva. I mean her winning a sd title in a division where there are no stars means a lot less than her winning against the likes of paige, Sasha, Charlotte and bayley. The division of sd almost seems minor league at this point.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

islesfan13 said:


> Beating Eva eventually is not exactly a big payoff for anybody>


It got Bayley one of the biggest reactions in her career

Beating Eva would most certainly give Becky a run. Or anyone else for that matter, because there's heat and a story.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Extra buzz, increase in popularity


Nope don't buy it. Her big payoff, is beating the most inept woman on the roster, oh what a freaking accomplishment. Becky SHOULD beat her, this should be EXPECTED!! Frankly making Becky the "underdog" to Eva Marie was ridiculous to begin with. They've had to make her look like a careless fool just to drag this out.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Nope don't buy it. Her big payoff, is beating the most inept woman on the roster, oh what a freaking accomplishment. Becky SHOULD beat her, this should be EXPECTED!! Frankly making Becky the "underdog" to Eva Marie was ridiculous to begin with. They've had to make her look like a careless fool just to drag this out.


Gets her more over with smarks.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> Let's face it, that entire division of smackdown is basically only there for total divas. I honestly have no idea why Becky is even on that brand since she's not on the show. With the new season coming they will be focusing on big tag teams of total divas to promote their show. Only 2 women from the show are not on that brand. Paige because she had to be split from adr and Lana because she's with rusev. Becky would have been better served staying on raw and having a secondary feud with paige, rather than a long dragged on feud with the likes of Natalya and Eva. I mean her winning a sd title in a division where there are no stars means a lot less than her winning against the likes of paige, Sasha, Charlotte and bayley. The division of sd almost seems minor league at this point.


Becky is on Smackdown because WWE don't think she's on the level of Sasha or Charlotte and see her as a B+ player. She's not worthy of holding the main women's title to them.


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I'm not even convinced Becky will be taking Eva down, tbh. I think Eva's more likely being built for a feud with Nikki.


I am not sure about this specific storyline, but I do think that the centerpiece of this division will be Nikki Bella. (Everyone who thinks that her not being fulltimer prevents it should remind himself of Trish Stratus disappearing *with the champ belt* for almost half a year)

Eva is a good foil to Nikki, not to Becky. Becky is the "wrestler" enhancement talent. She looks to be "The next Natalya". And this is so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

MickieYourSoFine said:


> I am not sure about this specific storyline, but I do think that the centerpiece of this division will be Nikki Bella. (Everyone who thinks that her not being fulltimer prevents it should remind himself of Trish Stratus disappearing *with the champ belt* for almost half a year)
> 
> Eva is a good foil to Nikki, not to Becky. Becky is the "wrestler" enhancement talent. She looks to be "The next Natalya". And this is so wrong on so many levels.


Well, I wasn't sure when/if Nikki was even going to come back to the ring, but the fact that she's in the training center and promoting her eventual return on social media means her return is just a matter of time, and we all know WWE will roll out the red carpet for that and hotshot her to the top when she does finally come back. There's no doubt. The only question is how active she'll be when she does return. In any case, she'll almost certainly be getting a title run in the near future.

Meanwhile, Eva is very obviously being built and pushed. Everything within the SD women's division since the first live SD has revolved around Eva as the centerpiece. Becky's win over Nattie on SD live wasn't about Becky, or Nattie, (hence the lazy, throw-away 50/50 booking for the feud) it was about introducing Eva. Becky's loss to Alexis wasn't about Becky, or Alexis, it was about Eva. They then proceeded to put Eva on Talking Smack where she put herself over and spoke of her upcoming match next week as her 'real' official debut--as if it was the most anticipated event of the year. Eva was "chosen" a while ago, and WWE has invested a lot into her since then-- you can be sure they're going to at least attempt to get a return on that investment. This is what we're witnessing at this point.

They look at Becky and see the quintessential enhancement jobber. They look at Eva and see the quintessential star supermodel sex object with big bolt-ons (it's basically Roman Reigns all over again). The writing is on the wall. They'll propel her to the top in a series of flukes and absurdities (see Charlotte's rise and reign), and in all likelihood, they're doing this deliberately to put Nikki (who will probably get Sasha-like superwoman booking) over the moon and giver her another run when the time comes.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> islesfan13 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's face it, that entire division of smackdown is basically only there for total divas. I honestly have no idea why Becky is even on that brand since she's not on the show. With the new season coming they will be focusing on big tag teams of total divas to promote their show. Only 2 women from the show are not on that brand. Paige because she had to be split from adr and Lana because she's with rusev. Becky would have been better served staying on raw and having a secondary feud with paige, rather than a long dragged on feud with the likes of Natalya and Eva. I mean her winning a sd title in a division where there are no stars means a lot less than her winning against the likes of paige, Sasha, Charlotte and bayley. The division of sd almost seems minor league at this point.
> ...


And wwe is really dumb for that. Becky is a better overall performer and even beats eva marie in the looks department.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

even if i find the duel between eva and becky stupid (and really counterproductive for becky),i want to see the match when eva would be ready to fight,just to see becky make her eat her teeth..


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

paladin errant said:


> even if i find the duel between eva and becky stupid (and really counterproductive for becky),i want to see the match when eva would be ready to fight,just to see becky make her eat her teeth..


To be fair, a feud right now between Eva and Becky _could_ work, in theory. The problem is WWE will likely fuck it up with their usual poor decision-making and booking that we all know is going to happen, and is already happening.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Wow this thread has more arguing and complaints than the paige thread


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Legit like the last 10-20 pages of the Paige thread was nothing BUT arguing and complaints about her relationships, backstage rumors and status in WWE. THis thread is pretty tame in comparison.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

"Arguing and complaints"

It's discussion about Becky Lynch in a thread dedicated to Becky Lynch. Evidently this is an alien concept to some? :draper2


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> "Arguing and complaints"
> 
> It's discussion about Becky Lynch in a thread dedicated to Becky Lynch. Evidently this is an alien concept to some? :draper2


Precisely. People have their own takes, and different opinions (it'd be a bit dull if we all saw things in the same way, no?), but it all seems pretty civil. And we're all here to support Bex, whatever they throw her, be it good or bad :becky


----------



## Airrazor (Apr 2, 2016)

It isn't just wrong, also very disrespectful the way she's being mistreated since day one. If they didn't want Bex in the first place, then they should nerve brought her up on the main roster to begin with.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

What Eva is doing has a shelf life. After Becky it's all downhill from there. Where does she go to Carmella? Naomi? both are a step down. 

Becky can feud with anyone to be honest.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> What Eva is doing has a shelf life. After Becky it's all downhill from there. Where does she go to Carmella? Naomi? both are a step down.
> 
> *Becky can feud with anyone to be honest.*


She can, and it works so well because she can get the crowd behind her and on her side, and invested. She conveys the emotional stuff so well, more sincerely than her peers.

I would love to see her vs Asuka at some point, it sounded like they had a brilliant match on the Japan tour and they could bring the house down together on the main stage. Make it happen.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Once again becky is the only female to get over as a babyface on main roster like ive always said. Sasha fans are turning on her luttle by little now that shes a face and carmella is bound to turn heel soon if she keeps failing to connect


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Once again becky is the only female to get over as a babyface on main roster like ive always said. Sasha fans are turning on her luttle by little now that shes a face and carmella is bound to turn heel soon if she keeps failing to connect


Sasha's a much better heel than a face, it's only a matter of time before she turns.

I don't actually mind Carmella, as you say though, she doesn't quite have that connection without Enzo and Cass. Becky does the babyface thing so well, even I've been amazed at how well she does it, she's pretty much the perfect babyface and there's only Bayley that compares in the women's division in the WWE. I think she's someone the crowds not only connect with but I guess someone people can identify with as she conveys emotion so, so well. When she gets screwed over, you feel that empathy for her, and will her to get her revenge. It helps that she's got a great look and is great on the mic, and probably, Asuka aside, the best in the ring out of all the women, she's pretty much everything you want from a women's superstar.

Basically, Becky Lynch is fucking amazing, and if anyone hasn't realised it yet, they soon will. :becky


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

An article describing how becky was a master of ring psychology and was destined to be a big star. If only wwe would let her shine like she can


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

I think the issue is that we've heard time and time again that all the losses are okay because Becky will get her payback and it'll be a big payoff. But we heard that with Charlotte, Emma, Dana, Natty, and now Eva meanwhile Becky has yet to get any kind of significant victory. Granted not all those circumstances are the same but I don't blame people for not buying it this time after her momentum continually gets killed off.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

travis420 said:


> I think the issue is that we've heard time and time again that all the losses are okay because Becky will get her payback and it'll be a big payoff. But we heard that with Charlotte, Emma, Dana, Natty, and now Eva meanwhile Becky has yet to get any kind of significant victory. Granted not all those circumstances are the same but I don't blame people for not buying it this time after her momentum continually gets killed off.


They don't keep track of wins and losses, you overthink outcomes and when becky fans become stupidly cynical you only hurt the performer. In short you put more thought into stuff like this than they do.

Eva's schtick has a shelf life and you can't drag it out without risking turning her face. It's best to end the feud at Summerslam with Becky winning.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> They don't keep track of wins and losses, you overthink outcomes and when becky fans become stupidly cynical you only hurt the performer. In short you put more thought into stuff like this than they do.
> 
> Eva's schtick has a shelf life and you can't drag it out without risking turning her face. It's best to end the feud at Summerslam with Becky winning.


You're certainly an optimist, she loses every time it makes sense for her story to end in a win finally.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

travis420 said:


> You're certainly an optimist, she loses every time it makes sense for her story to end in a win finally.


Becky beating Eva at Summerslam after Eva is avoiding Becky is logical and ends the feud quicker.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky's booking is consistent with some of what Triple H said in a espn interview.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky beating Eva at Summerslam after Eva is avoiding Becky is logical and ends the feud quicker.


There is almost no chance Becky will even be on the Summerslam card. They have 9 matches already.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Airrazor said:


> It isn't just wrong, also very disrespectful the way she's being mistreated since day one. If they didn't want Bex in the first place, then they should nerve brought her up on the main roster to begin with.


Beyond silly. She was a big part of Summerslam, Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Well, I wasn't sure when/if Nikki was even going to come back to the ring, but the fact that she's in the training center and promoting her eventual return on social media means her return is just a matter of time, and we all know WWE will roll out the red carpet for that and hotshot her to the top when she does finally come back. There's no doubt. The only question is how active she'll be when she does return. In any case, she'll almost certainly be getting a title run in the near future.
> 
> Meanwhile, Eva is very obviously being built and pushed. Everything within the SD women's division since the first live SD has revolved around Eva as the centerpiece. Becky's win over Nattie on SD live wasn't about Becky, or Nattie, (hence the lazy, throw-away 50/50 booking for the feud) it was about introducing Eva. Becky's loss to Alexis wasn't about Becky, or Alexis, it was about Eva. They then proceeded to put Eva on Talking Smack where she put herself over and spoke of her upcoming match next week as her 'real' official debut--as if it was the most anticipated event of the year. Eva was "chosen" a while ago, and WWE has invested a lot into her since then-- you can be sure they're going to at least attempt to get a return on that investment. This is what we're witnessing at this point.
> 
> They look at Becky and see the quintessential enhancement jobber. They look at Eva and see the quintessential star supermodel sex object with big bolt-ons (it's basically Roman Reigns all over again). The writing is on the wall. They'll propel her to the top in a series of flukes and absurdities (see Charlotte's rise and reign), and in all likelihood, they're doing this deliberately to put Nikki (who will probably get Sasha-like superwoman booking) over the moon and giver her another run when the time comes.


This sadly is correct... The only reason Eva is being pushed is because of her look. Don't compare Eva to Roman. At least Roman has put on some good matches in the last year or two. I think Becky/ Alexa or better looking than Eva.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> There is almost no chance Becky will even be on the Summerslam card. They have 9 matches already.


4 hour show and it feels like there are more matches to be announced.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Becky and Eva's ''match'' is now sitting at almost 2.5 million views on YouTube.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Bunch of fucking horny teenagers and man-children that don't know you can get much better porn on the internet with a click of a button.
Wrestling fans truly are the lowest life form on this planet.

Having said that, if this get Becky more exposure and IF (and that's a big if) this is designed to get Becky over, I'll take it!
Beggars really cant be choosers after all.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

JCole said:


> Beyond silly. She was a big part of Summerslam, Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania.


Royal rumble was never even intended for her but Paige and Sasha got hurt so they put her in the mix. Summerslam had literally every diva but Natalya. And mania she was the only one of the 3 without a big entrance and was the one to take the fall. To this day she has never won even one championship even in nxt. She's hardly being treated as a star like others before her. Comparisons to a ziggler type player is how she's been portrayed. Upper mid card but never top female. This has been her booking from nxt and it hasn't changed on the main roster either.her booking hasn't been terrible, she's getting TV time etc. However it hasn't been star built booking either like aj, paige, nikki, Charlotte and Sasha have gotten in their prime TV time.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Please simmer down with the complaining/arguing "discussing", I don't want this to end up like the *Paige *thread :lol

OT:
Fully Upgraded Becky is best Becky :becky :


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Most of you complaining about Becky jobbing I think need to check her win/lose ratio and realize she actually has a better ratio than Sasha, among many others.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sasha has never been pinned or submitted cleanly since coming up to the main roster. They always give her "outs" when she loses. Including having, you guessed it, Becky tap out at WM so that they can pull the "oh look at how Ric Flair screwed Sasha over" card. And she's the current champ, and was NXT Women's champ as well.

Charlotte got a nearly year-long title reign (where she went over Becky repeatedly) and also got to be NXT Women's champ.

Bayley is one of the faces of NXT, was NXT Women's champ, beat multiple tough opponents, etc. And when she lost, it was to one of the best female wrestlers on the planet (no real shame there) and even then they made her look strong by pulling a Stone Cold/Bret Hart at WM-type of deal and having her pass out to a submission hold rather than submit (whereas Becky will seemingly tap out to anyone with any kind of submission hold).

Becky, loses over and over again, has been jobbed out to like 98% of the women on the roster, has lost pretty much every match of significance since coming up to the main roster over a year ago, constantly is upstaged by Mrs. No Talent herself Eva Marie, was the only Horsewoman who never got to be NXT Women's champion, and is played up as the most careless and clueless person around (seriously its pathetically easy to distract her apparently, and her partners keep turning on her without her ever learning her lesson).

So, by all important measures, Becky has NOT been treated as well as the other three. They've been protected, she's a glorified jobber.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;61871538 said:


> Most of you complaining about Becky jobbing I think need to check her win/lose ratio and realize she actually has a better ratio than Sasha, among many others.


Sasha's win/loss ratio is heavily affected by a bunch of lost tag matches back during the awful team bad days. That just comes with being a heel for months. On the flipside a lot of Becky's wins are tag matches with Sasha or Charlotte getting the win. 

Sasha's singles record on the main roster is pretty much flawless while Becky's is crap. Sasha still hasn't lost a 1 on 1 match yet.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Didn't bring up her win/lose ratio as to say her booking is great, just meant it as that at least she has that going for her (although at the rate they are going she may not even have that going for her anymore).

But, anyway I'm one of those who thinks what they are doing with Bex is great. Her booking is the ideal underdog booking. She had the reputation as one of the four horsewomen, but is also presented as clearly a cut below the other three. When she finally wins a strap it should be HUGE.

A literal lifelong pursuit.

Her current booking is what makes her so especially liked anyway. She's presented as one of the best, while also being presented as human (her tapping/submitting). Unlike the other three who are treated as practically superhuman.

Some of you say she has been chasing for long enough. 1-2 years is hardly a lot for a chase. I mean seriously, regardless of her bad booking she will ALWAYS be relevant, her position as one of the horsewomen guarantees it.

I honestly prefer Becky's one grand title win over whatever multiple reigns they would give the other three. This is especially true now since pretty much every man, Jack and their grand mother gets multiple reign a these days, and so it's pretty useless. And God imagine a possible Ambrose-like heel (or tweener) turn after she finally wins (have her willing to do ANYTHING to keep the strap).

Alas, WWE creatives are idiots, so I imagine they'll botch her finally winning anyway and not giving it the grand feeling it deserves.

But I on a serious note though, I'm fine with Bex keeping her current underdog booking for at least another 2-3 years and then winning in Grand fashion.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> JCole said:
> 
> 
> > Beyond silly. She was a big part of Summerslam, Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania.
> ...


And how things played out becjy made hers the best feud in wwe at the time and no woman feud has cone close to seeing hiw sasha charlotte feud is going right now like crap it was the feud that saved the divas revolution even according to meltzer


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;61873290 said:


> Didn't bring up her win/lose ratio as to say her booking is great, just meant it as that at least she has that going for her (although at the rate they are going she may not even have that going for her anymore).
> 
> But, anyway I'm one of those who thinks what they are doing with Bex is great. Her booking is the ideal underdog booking. She had the reputation as one of the four horsewomen, but is also presented as clearly a cut below the other three. When she finally wins a strap it should be HUGE.
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of this, and yeah, she will always be relevant being one of the 4HW; she's very good at what she does, so she'll always be up there in some capacity.

The human side makes her really relatable to the crowds and that's why it works so well. She's human, she has emotions, she makes mistakes, shows her vulnerabilities whilst still showing that spirit and that heart and the fact that she is very good, and she captures that perfectly. People identify with that, and she's so good at conveying the emotional side of things.

One perfect run with the title as you say, would mean more than multiple hot-shotting. You want it to be a big moment, with all the emotion and feeling (there will be a lot of this), and something memorable. She will get her time to _really_ shine, I know she will.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;61873290 said:


> Didn't bring up her win/lose ratio as to say her booking is great, just meant it as that at least she has that going for her (although at the rate they are going she may not even have that going for her anymore).
> 
> But, anyway I'm one of those who thinks what they are doing with Bex is great. Her booking is the ideal underdog booking. She had the reputation as one of the four horsewomen, but is also presented as clearly a cut below the other three. When she finally wins a strap it should be HUGE.
> 
> ...


This is my only real fear. Otherwise, I generally agree with what you're saying. Hell, Ambrose was chasing for what, two years? Worked well for him. Regardless of Reigns fucking up or whatever, he still got his moment cashing in and it was awesome. Not that I necessarily want Becky chasing another two years, and I'm hoping they can actually let her get some big wins in the future, but with the right build her first title win could be huge. There just needs to be a proper payoff, if it's weak then all of this will be for nothing.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Well first of all, I don't believe for a second that she's over BECAUSE she loses all the time. She's over IN SPITE of it. I also don't believe that she'd be any less popular if they'd let her win consistently (while avoiding Cena or pre-suspension Reigns levels of "superheroics."). 

Second, if the only way that they can think of to make someone "likeable" or "sympathetic," which they do this A LOT, is to job them out constantly, then that's a flaw in their writing philosophy. You shouldn't have to resort to making someone a loser for years just to make people "like them." Be more creative than that. 

Third, it's pretty interesting that Sasha, or Nakamura, or Asuka, etc managed to get over with the crowd without needing to be jobbed out to 98% of their opponents for like two years, hmm very interesting.

And lastly, how long are they going to do this "oh she can lose constantly and it's fine" thing. She's been doing that practically since she came up from NXT and that was over a year ago. So I think that her fans have been more than patient enough, it's time for her to start winning, SOON!!

I'd be more receptive to the idea that "they're totally setting her up for something," if WWE's track-record was so suspect in this area. How many times in the past have fans gone "oh they should push this one more, they're really talented," but Vince and co just don't do it because they don't see what the fans do? It's happened a lot. And how many times in the past have fans gone "well they're clearly setting this person up for something big, they have to be. This makes no sense otherwise," and then Vince and co just don't do anything interesting with them, it's happened a lot as well, etc.


I just don't have the same confidence that they're "obviously setting her up for something cool" because they've dropped the ball so many times before. And how long is this "setup" going to take, it's been quite awhile already?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;61873290 said:


> Didn't bring up her win/lose ratio as to say her booking is great, just meant it as that at least she has that going for her (although at the rate they are going she may not even have that going for her anymore).
> 
> But, anyway I'm one of those who thinks what they are doing with Bex is great. Her booking is the ideal underdog booking. She had the reputation as one of the four horsewomen, but is also presented as clearly a cut below the other three. When she finally wins a strap it should be HUGE.
> 
> ...


I agree her win/lose record isn't as bad as people make it out to be,It seems like they are trying to go back to the underdog route with Becky and that her eventual title win should be huge. They need to come up with creative ways of screwing her out of title shots/title matches.

She's so loved because of her quirky personality and wrestling and comes off genuinely likable. Her character has been through so much yet stayed so strong in the face of adversity is part of her hook. 

Sasha and Bayley get all the respect and praise of the 4 horsewomen. Charlotte gets treated like trash and Becky is the most underutilized of the 4, yet never gets that respect.

2-3 more years is a bit much considering that she's 29, if she was 25 fine. Let's use a hypothetical date say next years Wrestlemania that would be nearly 20-21 months and she'd be 30. Usually around nearly 31 they use you to put over the next generation. 

NXT's 4 Horsewomen aren't as big as we make them out to be Paige and Nikki Bella are bigger. I'll say this, if Becky is the only one of the 4 horsewomen on Smackdown, I wouldn't complain about it.

Becky turning heel would be dumb. Instead make her a noble, fighting champion who is willing to take on anyone from Smackdown, Raw and even from NXT offering open challenges on Smackdown and occasionally Ppvs. She should have a long meaningful reign. There is alot of directions her character can go and aspects that can be expanded on without turning heel.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

All the videos talking about bayley school essay sasha wanting to wrestle since age 10 and charlotte struggling to get out of flairs shadow, why dont they say becky story that wresling saved her life when she was going down a bad road and a struggle since ireland wasnt heavy on wrestling and through all that why the wrestling world saw her as a next sensation by age 19. I think her being saved by wrestling is a deeper story than wanting to wrestle at a young age.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Dropping a Bex x Nattie post because although you've probably all seen these before, when they get together, it's too cute:


































































And it's great that they go way back too:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like this thread inherited a lot of the refugees from the Paige thread :duck


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Green Light said:


> Looks like this thread inherited a lot of the refugees from the Paige thread :duck


Well we certainly, definitely, don't want it to turn out like that. Let's not. Please.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Elret1994* That would require them to actually care about her as much as those others. And that's my thing, I simply don't believe right now that they have any "grand plan" for her (at least not anytime soon). I've seen zero evidence of that, and a lot pointing against it (heck even Meltzer says that his sources say that they just don't have much creative stuff for her and see Eva Marie as more "proper" super-star material). I think that some fans are assuming that this is building to something, because they cannot conceive that maybe WWE just misses what most of us see in her. That they just don't see her as main-event material.

But the thing is, they have a long track record of doing this. There have been LOTS of talented performers that many people argue should have been pushed more than they were, but WWE just didn't do that for whatever reason. It's happened over and over and over and over and over again over the years. And with Becky, they just bungled her very last feud.

So I don't have any reason to be optimistic right now that they have some master plan to push her soon. They've given me no reason to.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> *Elret1994* That would require them to actually care about her as much as those others. And that's my thing, I simply don't believe right now that they have any "grand plan" for her (at least not anytime soon). I've seen zero evidence of that, and a lot pointing against it (heck even Meltzer says that his sources say that they just don't have much creative stuff for her and see Eva Marie as more "proper" super-star material). I think that some fans are assuming that this is building to something, because they cannot conceive that maybe WWE just misses what most of us see in her. That they just don't see her as main-event material.
> 
> But the thing is, they have a long track record of doing this. There have been LOTS of talented performers that many people argue should have been pushed more than they were, but WWE just didn't do that for whatever reason. It's happened over and over and over and over and over again over the years. And with Becky, they just bungled her very last feud.
> 
> So I don't have any reason to be optimistic right now that they have some master plan to push her soon. They've given me no reason to.



Meltzer is usually wrong when it comes to the women's division. I'll believe the Eva grand plans when I see it because it seems like trolling.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Meltzer is usually wrong when it comes to the women's division. I'll believe the Eva grand plans when I see it because it seems like trolling.


Yeah. This. Remember how Lana and Summer Rae at some point were totally going to be the "face of the women's division" at some point? How AJ Lee was going to be the next Miss Elizabeth?


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Frankly, I'm worried about the same things regarding her booking. WWE has a tendency to do good things without even realizing. Wouldn't be the first time, myself among many others, would think "they are building up go something huge for person x" only to be disappointed.

So, honestly, I'm not even that optimistic that they'll do Becky justice, but I've learned a long time ago to watch WWE practically only for "what could have been".

But yes, I honestly don't care about this or women's wrestling in general enough to turn this into the Paige thread (wrestling fans are fickle anyway, so I imagine a lot of you will move on to the next hot female within a year).


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Bask in the banter :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Aggregate win/loss records on their own are meaningless. No one cares about them, which is why no one ever talks about wins/losses in the aggregate, leaving me scratching my head wondering why they're being brought up here as if they're at all relevant to anything. Becky's win/loss record is only ever discussed while taking relative standing, circumstance, booking narrative, story, and other context into consideration, because there is meaning to be interpreted by particular wins and losses, and win/loss patterns through that lens. 

But yeah, I'm sure once Becky is 33/34, they'll totally be jumping over themselves to give her a big title run










fpalm


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> Yeah. This. Remember how Lana and Summer Rae at some point were totally going to be the "face of the women's division" at some point? How AJ Lee was going to be the next Miss Elizabeth?


How it was Brie vs Lana and Sasha vs Charlotte at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Astro Zombie said:


> Hell, Ambrose was chasing for what, two years? Worked well for him. Regardless of Reigns fucking up or whatever, he still got his moment cashing in and it was awesome.


Deano lost nine PPVS in a ROW and WWE had faith to put the World championship on him. Anyone writing off a long future career of Becky's (longer than the future of Paige and Sasha the way they're going tbh) are just incapable of watching the long game.

I might talk about her here more often but there's a number of people I'm far more concerned about the grand scheme of in WWE. "Thank you title reigns" are very much a thing for the midcard, as much as she deserves much better. Lasting fame in a certain hall after a career of her living her dream is more important to me.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;61873290 said:


> Didn't bring up her win/lose ratio as to say her booking is great, just meant it as that at least she has that going for her (although at the rate they are going she may not even have that going for her anymore).
> 
> But, anyway I'm one of those who thinks what they are doing with Bex is great. Her booking is the ideal underdog booking. She had the reputation as one of the four horsewomen, but is also presented as clearly a cut below the other three. When she finally wins a strap it should be HUGE.
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with her chasing for a long time, it's the fact that it will probably be a very underwhelming win and title reign if/when it happens. I just don't believe WWE can do good underdog stories anymore, least of all with women. They'll either make people wait so long that no one cares anymore or give it very little hype/buildup. She'll just stumble into a title win one day and it won't be treated like the end of a long journey. It won't be given even half the fanfare that the other three's wins were down on NXT or even Charlotte's at Mania.

I don't think WWE is consciously building some underdog story thinking ''yeah all these setbacks will lead to a great win''. I think it's more likely that they're aware Becky is fast approaching the sell by date for women in WWE and don't care to invest in her. She's already slotted into some veteran leader role on Smackdown as if she's had a long, storied career in the company. It's like they've already moved her into the old jobber position that Natalya had before this year.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

I could spend all day replying to posts in the last few pages. Many don't seem to grasp what Becky's appeal is if you are debating w/l records.



emm_bee said:


> Yeah. This. Remember how Lana and Summer Rae at some point were totally going to be the "face of the women's division" at some point? How AJ Lee was going to be the next Miss Elizabeth?


WWE changes its mind all the time.

The Lana and Summer Rae things were true.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Meltzer is usually wrong when it comes to the women's division. I'll believe the Eva grand plans when I see it because it seems like trolling.


Whether Meltzer is right or wrong is irrelevant in this case because beckys booking from nxt to now shows they never viewed her as a top superstar. As for Eva the fact that she's still employed and getting significant roles in and outside the company all by them shows how they feel about her. She has zero talent but they don't care because they see her as a mainstream star for the female Kardashian fan base that attend wrestling matches with their boyfriends and husbands


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Be careful guys, this is how the Paige thread started to fall, with a lot of talk, arguments and no pics


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Be careful guys, this is how the Paige thread started to fall, with a lot of talk, arguments and no pics


While there's actual arguments being written, this thread should be alright. The problem with Paige's thread was the gossip and obsession that seemed to always be going on. 

This is a very fun thread. Not only because it's dedicated to Becky, but also because we are able to have some reasonable discussions here.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

AZTECA said:


> While there's actual arguments being written, this thread should be alright. The problem with Paige's thread was the gossip and obsession that seemed to always be going on.
> 
> This is a very fun thread. Not only because it's dedicated to Becky, but also because we are able to have some reasonable discussions here.


This. Even if people don't agree on everything entirely, it's reasonable and respectful and we're all here for one reason. :becky


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeah, the Paige thread was hectic - over excessive Paige haters arguing with over bearing and obsessive Paige fans.

Not calling names, since they know who they are, just saying as long as the people who actually like Becky are the only ones consistently posting in here then things should be peachy.

That said, in retrospect, talking about it is more likely to make it happen. So ignore this post. More pics you basement dwelling stalkers.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Yea we all want becky to be succesful and know about her potential and the energy she shows in and out the ring which is why many like her. By the way smackdown coming to my city soon again and i hope this time she comes cause last time she had to do the european tour . Becky for champ!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

alright, alright guyz 

more pixs and less comparing.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Yea we all want becky to be succesful and know about her potential and the energy she shows in and out the ring which is why many like her. By the way smackdown coming to my city soon again and i hope this time she comes cause last time she had to do the european tour . Becky for champ!!


Hope you get to see her in action! :becky



Cleavage said:


> alright, alright guyz
> 
> more pixs and less comparing.


Indeed.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Here's some pixels for you.

This is Becky being confused about how dramatic people are being in response to discussion about her.









This is Becky being unimpressed with the whining about discussion of her.









This is Becky wondering why you're in her thread trying to silence discussion about her.









And this is Becky wondering when people will stop crying about these discussions, and let her fans discuss her in her own thread.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky Lynch is looking at you, judging you.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> Whether Meltzer is right or wrong is irrelevant in this case because beckys booking from nxt to now shows they never viewed her as a top superstar. As for Eva the fact that she's still employed and getting significant roles in and outside the company all by them shows how they feel about her. She has zero talent but they don't care because they see her as a mainstream star for the female Kardashian fan base that attend wrestling matches with their boyfriends and husbands


Vince likes Sasha & Charlotte off of NXT San Jose where they killed it. What little he's seen of Becky in NXT was Becky getting knocked out in Brooklyn. To some extent his perception may have changed. They may have to, Becky will keep getting more popular unless they do something extremely stupid. 

Eva's presence just screams troll. Eva's fallout video doesn't even have a fraction of the views the wardrobe malfunction video had.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Wifey material. Why is she single again?


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Here's Becky and some of her friends, getting the love and appreciation that they deserve:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Vince likes Sasha & Charlotte off of NXT San Jose where they killed it. What little he's seen of Becky in NXT was Becky getting knocked out in Brooklyn. To some extent his perception may have changed. They may have to, Becky will keep getting more popular unless they do something extremely stupid.
> 
> Eva's presence just screams troll. Eva's fallout video doesn't even have a fraction of the views the wardrobe malfunction video had.


Vince pushes Charlotte because she is the daughter of his son in laws best friend, hhh likes Sasha because of the the nxt hype it brings to his creation. I don't think Vince really cares about any of the females with the exception of his daughter. The entire women's division is being run by HHH, he never made Becky anything even in nxt for whatever reason. Whether it be her age, nepotism, accent he just never made her look like more than a mid carder or third wheel. If you ask me she has a hell of a lot more charisma than Charlotte and is the best looking of the 4hw by a country mile and only 4th in looks on the roster in my personal opinion. But we have seen repeatedly that charisma just doesn't matter anymore in a very political company.


Leon Knuckles said:


> Wifey material. Why is she single again?


Who said she was single?
Side note, I am going to try to stop discussing things about her anymore after this post to avoid a lock like my previous Paige thread. Cleavage posted a discussion thread on my new Paige thread where we can discuss both Paige and Becky since they seem to be the most topics of conversation on this forum.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> Vince pushes Charlotte because she is the daughter of his son in laws best friend, hhh likes Sasha because of the the nxt hype it brings to his creation. I don't think Vince really cares about any of the females with the exception of his daughter. The entire women's division is being run by HHH, he never made Becky anything even in nxt for whatever reason. Whether it be her age, nepotism, accent he just never made her look like more than a mid carder or third wheel. If you ask me she has a hell of a lot more charisma than Charlotte and is the best looking of the 4hw by a country mile and only 4th in looks on the roster in my personal opinion. But we have seen repeatedly that charisma just doesn't matter anymore in a very political company.


Becky found her character/niche in NXT at the end of her run and then she was called up. I feel they've discredited her based off her NXT work before to push Sasha and Charlotte. Becky has been in the fewest number of Takeovers of the "4 Horsewomen" with 2. I know Becky used to get so much flak because of her looks from fans management. Fans used to call her a **** while management used to think she was too ugly/Butch for the main Roster.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Did anyone notice the look she gave Charlie peruso in the promo when she screeched "No WAY" i thought it was funny.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hurin said:


> Deano lost nine PPVS in a ROW and WWE had faith to put the World championship on him. Anyone writing off a long future career of Becky's (longer than the future of Paige and Sasha the way they're going tbh) are just incapable of watching the long game.
> 
> I might talk about her here more often but there's a number of people I'm far more concerned about the grand scheme of in WWE. "Thank you title reigns" are very much a thing for the midcard, as much as she deserves much better. Lasting fame in a certain hall after a career of her living her dream is more important to me.


Or we don't buy the notion that "because they did it with Ambrose" means that that's what they're planning with Becky. Some here seem to assume that, but their track record doesn't back it up. Even if you take out how much of a lucky fluke the Ambrose thing was (well for him anyway), Becky isn't Ambrose. Just because they did it with him, does not guarantee that they'll do it with her.

Especially since they treated him different from day one, they tend to treat women's wrestling different in-general, and the women tend to have a shorter "shelf life" from WWE's POV.

Again "because they did it with this guy in a completely different context" isn't a good-enough reason to assume that they'll do it with her. One does not automatically equal the other.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> Or we don't buy the notion that "because they did it with Ambrose" means that that's what they're planning with Becky. Some here seem to assume that, but their track record doesn't back it up. Even if you take out how much of a lucky fluke the Ambrose thing was (well for him anyway), Becky isn't Ambrose. Just because they did it with him, does not guarantee that they'll do it with her.
> 
> Especially since they treated him different from day one, they tend to treat women's wrestling different in-general, and the women tend to have a shorter "shelf life" from WWE's POV.
> 
> Again "because they did it with this guy in a completely different context" isn't a good-enough reason to assume that they'll do it with her. One does not automatically equal the other.


Exactly. It's a bad sign when you have to completely disregard context and reject reality so that your theory works. Don't twist facts to suit theories, twist theories to suit facts. In order for Ambrose to actually get a run... Roman had to be universally rejected as a face, universally rejected as a champ, piss dirty, get suspended, and then there was also a brand split on top of all that which would eventually create a second title. The sun, moon, and stars aligned for Amborse, yet people are acting like this was always the plan, and that it's somehow a standard from which to evaluate Becky's prospects.

Of course, it is interesting to see the trend of reduction where these kinds of wishful comparisons are concerned. Not too long ago the comparison was Daniel Bryan, then it was Bayley, and now it is down to Ambrose. Who will be the next lower-rung comparison when this one fails to deliver as well, I wonder?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

islesfan13 said:


> Vince pushes Charlotte because she is the daughter of his son in laws best friend, hhh likes Sasha because of the the nxt hype it brings to his creation. I don't think Vince really cares about any of the females with the exception of his daughter. The entire women's division is being run by HHH, he never made Becky anything even in nxt for whatever reason. Whether it be her age, nepotism, accent he just never made her look like more than a mid carder or third wheel. If you ask me she has a hell of a lot more charisma than Charlotte and is the best looking of the 4hw by a country mile and only 4th in looks on the roster in my personal opinion. But we have seen repeatedly that charisma just doesn't matter anymore in a very political company.





Acezwicker said:


> Becky found her character/niche in NXT at the end of her run and then she was called up. I feel they've discredited her based off her NXT work before to push Sasha and Charlotte. Becky has been in the fewest number of Takeovers of the "4 Horsewomen" with 2. I know Becky used to get so much flak because of her looks from fans management. Fans used to call her a **** while management used to think she was too ugly/Butch for the main Roster.


One thing people seem to forget is Becky was a whole year behind Charlotte, Sasha and Bayley in terms of an NxT career and exposure, and that is a part of the reason she never actually got the NxT championship, as Acezwicker stated she only really found her character right before her call up and had Bayley not been injured at the time I'm certain she wouldn't have been part of "Diva Revolution" and likely been the one to take the title from Sasha. I think it's a testament to Becky's ability to get over in such a short time compared to the other 3 considering her time and earlier gimmicks I'm sure her time will come eventually but I fear the longer they leave it the less impact the moment will have.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

:becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I looked up the rules sticky post, can someone help me and point me to where it says you cant have discussions, even arguments about the subject of the thread?
Are we restricted to posting pictures only?
The way i see it as long as the discussions arent going off topic (Del Rio) or get stalker level creepy this thread should be fine:quite

Aaaanyway....



tommo010 said:


> One thing people seem to forget is *Becky was a whole year behind Charlotte, Sasha and Bayley in terms of an NxT career and exposure, and that is a part of the reason she never actually got the NxT championship*, as Acezwicker stated she only really found her character right before her call up and had Bayley not been injured at the time I'm certain she wouldn't have been part of "Diva Revolution" and likely been the one to take the title from Sasha. I think it's a testament to Becky's ability to get over in such a short time compared to the other 3 considering her time and earlier gimmicks I'm sure her time will come eventually but I fear the longer they leave it the less impact the moment will have.


Yes, this.
Some people who talk about Becky's booking tend to point that in NXT she was also booked weak (i did myself at times) but this ignore the fact that Becky was still relatively new in NXT.
Her first televised match was a year and a half after Sasha and bayley had theirs.
By the time Becky had her match in unstoppable she had less than a year in NXT.
Sasha won her championship in NXT little more than 2 years after her debut, Bayley even more.
So its not entirely fair to compare them to Becky.

My only problem with this is that NXT is dedicated to develop and help the wrestlers grow and evolve.
Imo Becky was sent to soon to the main roster before she could realy solidify her place in WWE the same way that Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley did.
And unlike NXT,
main roster is not about developing wrestlers once they debut from NXT so i fear Becky will just find herself in some sort of Limbo where she cant break through the ceiling or mold that the main roster has put her in.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Exactly. It's a bad sign when you have to completely disregard context and reject reality so that your theory works. Don't twist facts to suit theories, twist theories to suit facts. In order for Ambrose to actually get a run... Roman had to be universally rejected as a face, universally rejected as a champ, piss dirty, get suspended, and then there was also a brand split on top of all that which would eventually create a second title.


The only person disregarding context here is you lot, since you are actually pretending they'll look at the prestige of the Women's Championship before considering if they'll give it to Becky after they gave their WORLD TITLE to someone that lost 9 PPVs in a row at one point and was outright squashed at Wrestlemania.



> The sun, moon, and stars aligned for Amborse, yet people are acting like this was always the plan, and that it's somehow a standard from which to evaluate Becky's prospects.


lol Ambrose was literally always going to be a world champion at some point. Only fools disregarded him ever getting it to complete the ascension of the Shield. Same deal here.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> Yea we all want becky to be succesful and know about her potential and the energy she shows in and out the ring which is why many like her.


I understand that. But some act like she's this CM Punk malcontent. Or have this daft belief she'd be happier or better off earning way less in NXT or that she should quit and work for STARDOM or SHIMMER or something crazy like that. Or that management doesn't value her. When in reality she's more than happy in WWE and the #1 babyface on Smackdown who sat beside Cena at the draft.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> I looked up the rules sticky post, can someone help me and point me to where it says you cant have discussions, even arguments about the subject of the thread?
> Are we restricted to posting pictures only?
> The way i see it as long as the discussions arent going off topic (Del Rio) or get stalker level creepy this thread should be fine:quite
> 
> Aaaanyway....


I'm with you on this and I agree with your final sentence I've never understood why discussion is discouraged on these threads especially hidden away in the WoW section as it's in a section people can avoid if they wish too unlike the days when these Superstar discussions appeared in the Raw section and often dominated the front page. Threads like these are a nice place to discuss and share pics about our favorites and I personally think the Paige megathread regulars saw their thread closed and felt all the other threads should be held to the same ruling and closed too, but in reality that thread got so out of hand and at times it was out right creepy it needed a reset, I hope the new one will remain open and the regulars can learn from the previous thread so we all can continue to discuss and post pictures of Becky and Paige.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hurin said:


> The only person disregarding context here is you lot, since you are actually pretending they'll look at the prestige of the Women's Championship before considering if they'll give it to Becky after they gave their WORLD TITLE to someone that lost 9 PPVs in a row at one point and was outright squashed at Wrestlemania.
> 
> 
> lol Ambrose was literally always going to be a world champion at some point. Only fools disregarded him ever getting it to complete the ascension of the Shield. Same deal here.


You can call people fools until all you want, it does nothing to help your argument. Especially when people bring up perfectly legitimate points and you have no real answer to them. Here are the FACTS:

-Becky is not Ambrose, so making a one to one comparison automatically is, well not credible.

-A bunch of factors all came together help Ambrose get the belt. You can ignore this obvious fact all you want in favor of "well they were going to give it to him anyway," but you have zero actual evidence to back up that claim.

-Vince and co have always treated the women differently from the men, and given his previous track record, the idea that he's going to spend years jobbing out Becky (who's already getting older than Vince's preferred age for women wrestlers anyway) only to suddenly give her a big push when she's almost in her mid-30's just doesn't line up with how he tends to operate. Their constantly on the look out for the next young competitor to push.

-Becky never got to be pushed as part of a faction like the Shield on thin roster, so the comparison falls apart there as well.

-Etc.

So no, pointing out problems with argument does not make people "fools." It's that simple really.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

paladin errant said:


>





> beckylynchwwe *Over 300lb deadlift today*... All jacked and jacked up on @chikenutrition ??


https://www.instagram.com/p/BI_fs05hgui/

Dayum... :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

CJ said:


>





> Sometimes there's too much smoke, and you have to look at it, brace yourself, put your goggles back on and waltz straight through it. Then come out the other side and have the time of your life.....This is a true story about a girl, an entrance and a smoke machine..... I guess it could be a metaphor for life too, if you're into that sort of thing.... #straightfire


:becky


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

^Love that quote!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765022641828749312


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

http://network.wwe.com/video/v1041200883

They've starting adding some of the UPUPDOWNDOWN episodes to the network and Becky's is one of the 8 videos that have been put up.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BI_fs05hgui/
> 
> Dayum... :becky


Pics or it didn't happen :quite


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764898101437997057
Pretty sure Becky is doing the Running Man at the end


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

CJ said:


>


 Becky's bulking up. It's good to see she's dressing more sexy.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

The power went off on raw and they showed us Becky! !! I wonder why if shes not part if the raw roster


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

So... I was rewatching Mad Max: Fury Road, and I came across this:










It strikes a resemblance to a certain someone... :lol She had the goggles and everything.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I said you can't post paragraphs of discussion in here and that came down from admins months ago. Hints why i made a discussion thread in the sticky. Now if you want me to start fuckin' with you guys like i did the paige thread go ahead. 

All i ask is if you create a meagathread intended for pics, gifs, vids keep it that way. Not your whole life story ranting away and bitching because your favorite is busy jobbing to any and everyone.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

CJ said:


>


That's all well and good, but is she also prepared to get her arse kicked from behind by whoever her latest lackey is? :grin2:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that's pretty cool


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765281633360412672
Strange
Why is Becky backstage at RAW?
Why is Becky backstage at RAW getting makeup? was there a dark match?

#lolbrandsplit


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765281633360412672
> Strange
> Why is Becky backstage at RAW?
> Why is Becky backstage at RAW getting makeup? was there a dark match?
> ...


Total divas


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> Total divas


To my knowledge Becky isn't on the show.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765281633360412672
> Strange
> Why is Becky backstage at RAW?
> Why is Becky backstage at RAW getting makeup? was there a dark match?
> ...


I'll guess for promotional stuff.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> To my knowledge Becky isn't on the show.


New era. In reality she was likely just filming a commercial or photo shoot but don't be surprised if Becky becomes at least a supporting act after this upcoming season on their reality show. The smackdown division is essentially the total divas division at this point.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> New era. In reality she was likely just filming a commercial or photo shoot but don't be surprised if Becky becomes at least a supporting act after this upcoming season on their reality show. The smackdown division is essentially the total divas division at this point.


Paige being on raw is still puzzling if that's the case.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Paige being on raw is still puzzling if that's the case.


I don't actually believe Becky is going to the show, all I am saying is I wouldn't be shocked if she did some stuff with it. As for paige, I honestly think she's had it with that show and wants her privacy back. Expect very little from her on that show this season.....now back to pics my friends, anyone have the paige and Becky dancing gif?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> I don't actually believe Becky is going to the show, all I am saying is I wouldn't be shocked if she did some stuff with it. As for paige, I honestly think she's had it with that show and wants her privacy back. Expect very little from her on that show this season.....now back to pics my friends, anyone have the paige and Becky dancing gif?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OFn6QTDOZc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93nBkPSV1-k
Paige and Becky dancing videos


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> Total divas


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> islesfan13 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't actually believe Becky is going to the show, all I am saying is I wouldn't be shocked if she did some stuff with it. As for paige, I honestly think she's had it with that show and wants her privacy back. Expect very little from her on that show this season.....now back to pics my friends, anyone have the paige and Becky dancing gif?
> ...


Is tthere a full match video from the knight dynasty?


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Becky and Bayley were backstage doing a photoshoot.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

There is a wwe24 documentery or whatever about the 4H after smack talk.
Might be about that.
should be intresting to watch.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Throwback.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Bex has now equalled Charlotte's number of followers on Twitter. Again, considering their pushes since even joining the company... It's pretty extraodinary. :becky


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

islesfan13 said:


> I don't actually believe Becky is going to the show, all I am saying is I wouldn't be shocked if she did some stuff with it. As for paige, I honestly think she's had it with that show and wants her privacy back. Expect very little from her on that show this season.....now back to pics my friends, anyone have the paige and Becky dancing gif?


Is Total Diva's actually continuing after this new season has aired? They've dropped the "Diva" term from their promotion now, the Bella's are doing their own reality show (Total Bellas) who are the actual main stars of Total Diva's and for whom the show was actually created, I just don't see it carrying on once the Bella spin off starts.



Elret1994 said:


> Is tthere a full match video from the knight dynasty?


No and Becky isn't with them again after this, I know they lose the match Britani(Paige) takes the pin due to a Becky mistake and Saraya forces he to leave (storyline) and it leads up to Saraya v Britani brawl and match after she loses to Jessie Mackay (Billie Kay) in a singles match and Saraya berates her for being a disappointment to the Knight Dynasty.




btw Saraya's heel work in this is fantastic with the crowd :HA


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Is Total Diva's actually continuing after this new season has aired? They've dropped the "Diva" term from their promotion now, the Bella's are doing their own reality show (Total Bellas) who are the actual main stars of Total Diva's and for whom the show was actually created, I just don't see it carrying on once the Bella spin off starts.


Yes, I think Paige is done with it but the show will continue kind of like the 10 spin off Kardashian shows they have. Total bellas likely will do less in the ratings than total divas. With that said I can see the first couple of weeks doing well for both shows followed by a steady decline, especially for total divas. The new cast is terrible IMHO and having an entire season focusing on the wedding of Lana surely won't be a ratings winner.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

JCole said:


> Becky and Bayley were backstage doing a photoshoot.


That explains it. Another photoshoot is cool, and Bex x Bayley is always good. :becky












Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Bex has now equalled Charlotte's number of followers on Twitter. Again, considering their pushes since even joining the company... It's pretty extraodinary. :becky


Great going. She's one of the best on Twitter/social media in the whole company and engages very well with it.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> islesfan13 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't actually believe Becky is going to the show, all I am saying is I wouldn't be shocked if she did some stuff with it. As for paige, I honestly think she's had it with that show and wants her privacy back. Expect very little from her on that show this season.....now back to pics my friends, anyone have the paige and Becky dancing gif?
> ...


Oh well guess ill have to buy the dvds to see it.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky Lynch discusses Pearl Jam, Charlotte and the Women’s Revolution :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky 2k17


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Ninja'd lol


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Why is there rumor of becky fetting lesbian gimmick?


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Becky Lynch discusses Pearl Jam, Charlotte and the Women’s Revolution :becky


Thanks for sharing this, this was a really good read. She comes across really well (no surprise) and switched on, and seems like she's really enjoying what she does. To overcome what she has with her injuries and find her way back...it's a great story and proof that you should never give up on your dreams. It's brilliant to see.

:becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765638608317390848





:becky


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

"Eva's injury was as fake as some of her body parts"

Straight fire :becky

EDIT

"how many stitches"-Bellas
"only seven"-Becky

I love Becky


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Idk wwhih was line of the week lesnars i dont give a shit bout ur kids or beckys evas injury is as fake as her body parts. Good stuff and becky winning is a yes! Yes!


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Idk wwhih was line of the week lesnars i dont give a shit bout ur kids or beckys evas injury is as fake as her body parts. Good stuff and becky winning is a yes! Yes!


Took me longer than it should to understand this.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

travis420 said:


> Took me longer than it should to understand this.


I'm still a little lost


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't get the hate for her Straight fire catchphrase? In the WWE nearly every girl in the division has one and it fits her character perfectly. She should only use it once a match.

It's good to see Becky get a tv win.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Becky's thighs are absolute perfection


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

travis420 said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Idk wwhih was line of the week lesnars i dont give a shit bout ur kids or beckys evas injury is as fake as her body parts. Good stuff and becky winning is a yes! Yes!
> ...


My typing sucks at times lol. Just line of the week lesnars to slater on raw or beckys to eva on smackdown pre show.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

2K17 reveal, SD pre-show, SD itself, Talking Smack, and WWE 24; it was a good day for Becky content.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't get the hate for her Straight fire catchphrase? In the WWE nearly every girl in the division has one and it fits her character perfectly. She should only use it once a match.
> 
> It's good to see Becky get a tv win.


I find it pretty cringeworthy honestly. It's not as bad the dreadful 'come at me bro' which went out of style in like 2012. I feel as if her character is supposed to be somewhat of an uncool dork though. Some people find it endearing and some don't.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> I find it pretty cringeworthy honestly. It's not as bad the dreadful 'come at me bro' which went out of style in like 2012. I feel as if her character is supposed to be somewhat of an uncool dork though. Some people find it endearing and some don't.


That's the point which is why I find it endearing. I was never fond of the "Come at me Bro" line which doesn't fit her at all.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

CJ said:


> ]


this one....warrior mode!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

:beckywhat

It's done, this gif is a thing!


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

Not sure whether some would like/appreciate this posted here. 
But on the WWE Network Special , here are some screencaps of Becky with AJ.
I'm ecstatic as I'm a huge fan of both, they really seem close.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

My two favorites! Thanks for posting.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Danica said:


> Not sure whether some would like/appreciate this posted here.
> But on the WWE Network Special , here are some screencaps of Becky with AJ.
> I'm ecstatic as I'm a huge fan of both, they really seem close.


2 biggest reasons I opte'd for Smackdown Live tickets for Glasgow TV tapings in November. I really enjoyed that special last night seeing the emotion pouring out of Becky for just competing at Wrestlemania has made me wanna see her have a championship win next year. roud

and the no selling of 7 stitches to Brie and Nikki :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

"Woooooaaaahhh. I can see me big orange head from here." :lmao :becky


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Aj and becky are real clise friends like when they were hanging out in comic con and all. Sge also close friends with rollins. He said in an interview after his return that he woyld message guys during his time off and mentioned he would message becky to check up on her as well


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750151149550964736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765721412908744704
Becky has a new fan :becky


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


She has the best hats.



CJ said:


>


:cry My feels... destroyed... :cry


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766082260151902208


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> :cry My feels... destroyed... :cry


I know those feels bro


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

So Eva's suspension just fucked up the Summerslam match. They certainly aren't doing an handicap match, and letting one of the girls out to make it 2x2 would be an awful thing to do.

I honestly don't know what they'll come up with. If this means there is no match and Becky is off the card :no:


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Aztec Asylum said:


> So Eva's suspension just fucked up the Summerslam match. They certainly aren't doing an handicap match, and letting one of the girls out to make it 2x2 would be an awful thing to do.
> 
> I honestly don't know what they'll come up with. If this means there is no match and Becky is off the card :no:


Dana Brooke, Summer Rae or Nia Jax from RAW could all fill in. Dana would be a good fit, seeing as she's not allowed ringside at Sasha/Charlotte.

Or maybe Nikki Bella's ready to return? We shall see...either way, I hope we see Becky in action on Sunday.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They could maybe call someone up from NXT to fill in potentially? Also I wonder if this is going to affect the SD Women's Title situation (since I think that Eva will be missing Backlash now as well)?


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

It's kind of a big hit for the SD women's division in general. Say what you will about Eva, but she's the only heel there that garners solid heat right now, and the main storyline was centered around her with the other women playing off her. No idea what they're gonna do now.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Aztec Asylum said:


> So Eva's suspension just fucked up the Summerslam match. They certainly aren't doing an handicap match, and letting one of the girls out to make it 2x2 would be an awful thing to do.
> 
> I honestly don't know what they'll come up with. If this means there is no match and Becky is off the card :no:


Still going on apparently but it hints they might try and recruit a partner wouldn't be surprised if it's Summer Rae since she's a heel who WWE don't value so she can take the pin.









Surely with Eva's suspension, Becky has to be the first smackdown woman champ?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If they need a top heel, push Alexa Bliss. She'd fit that role nicely I think. And yeah, there's even less reason now to not put the belt on Becky.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Isn't Summer on Raw though? I'd much prefer someone from NXT.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I can't believe i'm saying this but the tag match is actually a lot less interesting without Eva :lol They've managed her amazingly.

The belt has to go to Becky now though, surely.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd call someone up from NXT as well. It makes more sense I think.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Aztec Asylum said:


> Isn't Summer on Raw though? I'd much prefer someone from NXT.


The only NXT female ready or isn't the champ is a mega babyface in Bayley.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, now that Eva is suspended, how can Becky not get that title now? That’s at least one good thing to come out of this.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Holy shit these suspensions :lmao wtf is going on


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

In all seriousness they should trade Summer Rae to Smackdown. She is very capable of getting quite a bit of heel heat, just needs an opportunity.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I really wouldn't be surprised if Becky gets 'injured' in a pre-match attack so it becomes 2 vs 2. I just don't see how they could replace Eva. This match was the entire Smackdown women's division. Bayley is a babyface and Nikki isn't ready to return yet. I doubt they'll go with the heels being the outnumbered underdogs because that might end up making them more sympathetic.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> In all seriousness they should trade Summer Rae to Smackdown.


This would be the best thing all round really. I don't have anything against her in all honesty and it might actually help her.

Either way, we're all Becky, Carmella and Naomi on Sunday aren't we? :becky



Dibil13 said:


> I really wouldn't be surprised if Becky gets 'injured' in a pre-match attack so it becomes 2 vs 2. I just don't see how they could replace Eva. This match was the entire Smackdown women's division. Bayley is a babyface and Nikki isn't ready to return yet. I doubt they'll go with the heels being the outnumbered underdogs because that might end up making them more sympathetic.


If anyone gets attacked and they go 2v2, it'll be Carmella I reckon.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

Astro Zombie said:


> It's kind of a big hit for the SD women's division in general. Say what you will about Eva, but she's the only heel there that garners solid heat right now, and the main storyline was centered around her with the other women playing off her. No idea what they're gonna do now.


I see it the other way. By getting rid of Eva's gimick for a while, they can let other women shine and show what they have to offer which does not include "getting annoyed by Eva". It may be the best thing happening to SD division.

And what championship are you all talking about?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> The only NXT female ready or isn't the champ is a mega babyface in Bayley.


It doesn't need to be permanent. Have Mandy fill up for Eva just as an one-off thing.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Still going on apparently but it hints they might try and recruit a partner wouldn't be surprised if it's Summer Rae since she's a heel who WWE don't value so she can take the pin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if there has been any progress on Melina's contract negotiations :hmm:


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Updated match card.

They could easily use a one-night loan from RAW or a veteran here. There's three on RAW they could use. It makes it an intriguing matchup for Becky and her team, anyhow.



tommo010 said:


> I wonder if there has been any progress on Melina's contract negotiations :hmm:


Oh yeah she was rumoured to be coming back wasn't she? I could get with that.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

emm_bee said:


> Oh yeah she was rumoured to be coming back wasn't she? I could get with that.


Last I heard was "Close to signing a new deal"

Edit -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766243284129767424
Becky telling it like it is :becky


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

MickieYourSoFine said:


> I see it the other way. By getting rid of Eva's gimick for a while, they can let other women shine and show what they have to offer which does not include "getting annoyed by Eva". It may be the best thing happening to SD division.
> 
> And what championship are you all talking about?


My point is just that they're now down to five women, three faces and two heels, which might make things more difficult. 

And SD should be getting a new title soon.


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> They could easily use a one-night loan from RAW .


It could be real good introduction to NIA JAX. Just comes in and destroying everyone.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

MickieYourSoFine said:


> It could be real good introduction to NIA JAX. Just comes in and destroying everyone.


That's is a horrible idea and would bury the entire smackdown division, the Raw woman division already looks better no need to make smackdown's look any worse.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> That's is a horrible idea and would bury the entire smackdown division, the Raw woman division already looks better no need to make smackdown's look any worse.


To be fair, RAW has only made an effort with three of the women, whereas SmackDown, everyone's had a shout.

We all know that SmackDown has the best woman on the roster as well.










:becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Astro Zombie said:


> And SD should be getting a new title soon.


The rumor is Backlash (9/11) last I checked, though I'm not sure if that will be the announcement, or the crowning, or both.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

For Eva replacement why hasnt anyone thought of or mention Nikki Bella?


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Now that evas injured let becky save the division once again like when she did back in january and she has to be the champ first.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

BillyGP said:


> For Eva replacement why hasnt anyone thought of or mention Nikki Bella?


Probably because we'd rather not think of that.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

​


Elret1994 said:


> Now that evas injured let becky save the division once again like when she did back in january and she has to be the champ first.


"Injured" is an interesting way of putting it :HA



BillyGP said:


> For Eva replacement why hasnt anyone thought of or mention Nikki Bella?


Because until the last few hours she wasn't cleared to compete


----------



## ReV_ (Aug 6, 2016)

nikki was cleared earlier today


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I figure Nikki will return face, so i doubt she'll replace Eva.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

It's less likely for Becky to be the fall girl now that Eva isn't on the match, so there's that. If Nikki does indeed return, I can see her getting the 3 count on Carmella.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

It seems Becky is in high demand.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> It seems Becky is in high demand.


Dang thats crazy. And shes the least pushed from all of them


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

tommo010 said:


> ​
> "Injured" is an interesting way of putting it :HA
> 
> 
> ...


She's been cleared for a while now actually


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

GQ repping the 4HW










https://www.gq.com/story/four-horsewomen-wwe


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Bex roasting the "Diva's Revolution" :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766728215922696192
Pls no heat


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I hope someone recorded the whole thing, she's so funny.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Bex roasting the "Diva's Revolution"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Becky dont care about getting in trouble she is the best heel while being the best babyface. She do what she wants


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Was that lesbian rumour ever brought up?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Bex roasting the "Diva's Revolution" :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766728215922696192
> Pls no heat


:buried:buried It's coming


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> :buried:buried It's coming


 They can try, but she would get even more over. Hell they have been tried that many times. She in some ways is similar to Daniel Bryan. Now if they let her show her quirky, fun-loving side with someone who is the opposite of her.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

I hope someone recorded the whole panel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

CJ said:


>


 Is Becky wearing a dress?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Acezwicker said:


> Is Becky wearing a dress?


Looks like it :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

So she was thw only one that sold out her meet and greet? Thats something. Wish i can meet her


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Sad that Becky is in a throw away match that was put together at the last minute and now Eva Marie's suspension is getting all the attention. Meanwhile Sasha and Charlotte are on the A-show and they are in one of the most hyped up matches aside from Brock v Orton, Cena v. AJ and the two world title bouts.

I bet they have Naomi surpass Becky as the top babyface for the Smackdown women's division very soon.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/1598193017113888/videos/1732298530370002/

Becky signing filmed on Facebook Live, The Carmella bit and the MM's bit :HA 

She's so good with her fans though I really need to meet her one day, hopefully she's got a signing in Glasgow, November.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Why she gotta be so rad?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

So many lucky people meeting becky today. One day i will too


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

fenixdrago said:


> Sad that Becky is in a throw away match that was put together at the last minute and now Eva Marie's suspension is getting all the attention. Meanwhile Sasha and Charlotte are on the A-show and they are in one of the most hyped up matches aside from Brock v Orton, Cena v. AJ and the two world title bouts.
> 
> I bet they have Naomi surpass Becky as the top babyface for the Smackdown women's division very soon.


This is what happens when they build around Eva and now WWE has egg on their face because of it. Never build a feud around one person. It's just plain idiotic.

No she won't, notice they gave her an elaborate entrance and now the crowd cares? Make sure to 
Take note reaction wise of the crowd during her entrance and during the match.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

^Holy shit, tsimfuckis is still alive?

Also Becky's reactions were fun to watch throughout the match.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

During the main event I was looking at Becky in the background more than the actual match :lol


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It's hard to not focus on the lovable yet terrifying Asian goddess herself whenever she's in the ring. But still, it was nice to see the other Horsewomen there to support Bayley.

Speaking of Asuka, I still want my Asuka vs. Becky match. Vince, Hunter, I don't care who it is, just make it happen. They'd probably spend the majority of their time just trying to out-stiff strike each other, and it'd be glorious.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> It's hard to not focus on the lovable yet terrifying Asian goddess herself whenever she's in the ring. But still, it was nice to see the other Horsewomen there to support Bayley.
> 
> Speaking of Asuka, I still want my Asuka vs. Becky match. Vince, Hunter, I don't care who it is, just make it happen. They'd probably spend the majority of their time just trying to out-stiff strike each other, and it'd be glorious.


Everyone say Nikky is going to be Eva's replacement but I wish it will be Asuka :zayn3


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Becky, Seth, Big e, and the Uso's watching UFC last night


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Bex popped hard for that Joe vs Nak match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder which member of the forum was


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I wonder which member of the forum was


:lmao

Cringe. Poor Bex...


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

fenixdrago said:


> Sad that Becky is in a throw away match that was put together at the last minute and now Eva Marie's suspension is getting all the attention. Meanwhile Sasha and Charlotte are on the A-show and they are in one of the most hyped up matches aside from Brock v Orton, Cena v. AJ and the two world title bouts.
> 
> I bet they have Naomi surpass Becky as the top babyface for the Smackdown women's division very soon.


Wasn't last minute.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

That pic is too funny.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767473187651260416
:becky


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

They've got their top heel for Becky's top face looks like. Becky saved that match from being utterly dead.

I know exactly what y'all are gonna say though. And John won't be there to politic for her, and that's before he lost to Becky's good friend AJ


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I am happy that Nikki returned and all but I wish she would of went to Raw it feels like the diva division with Eva and Nikki on the same brand.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Hot damn, loving the Summerslam ring gear. More of this please.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Reading cageside article from nxt results and someone that was in nxt brooklin said some dude was pulling becky towards him until security got him. That punk getting beat up


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spike said:


> Hot damn, loving the Summerslam ring gear. More of this please.


I require photographic images for visual analysis.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Sincere said:


> I require photographic images for visual analysis.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spike said:


>


Wow. Idk what I was expecting, but I wasn't expecting that. (I haven't watched the whole event yet, left off after Charlotte/Sasha)

I mean, that's a totally new look--not just a special variation of her typical attire. I wonder if this is a permanent change?

The pants look kinda nice. Though I can't see the bottom half in that pic, she really did need to get rid of those shin-drapes that kept malfunctioning on her though. Are those gone? Boots or what?

Not sure how I feel about that top. The bra portion is fine, but the sheer midriff looks kinda weird to me, at least in that image.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Sincere said:


> Wow. Idk what I was expecting, but I wasn't expecting that. (I haven't watched the whole event yet, left off after Charlotte/Sasha)
> 
> I mean, that's a totally new look--not just a special variation of her typical attire. I wonder if this is a permanent change?
> 
> ...


I love it all, personally. She had some pretty sweet boots too. My screenshots are pretty crappy but you get the idea.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767565925394427904


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

^ FINALLY!!!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Astro Zombie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767565925394427904


Great news, but it's not the same as hers... 



















Bex has the best headwear



















Including fire...


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Meh, Brown gear that specificly covers her abs

I'm realy starting to think this is bad on purpose.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Meh, Brown gear that specificly covers her abs
> 
> I'm realy starting to think this is bad on purpose.


I think the leather pants suit her steampunk aesthetic quite well, and they get rid of the malfunctioning shin-drapes which is an added bonus.

My only issue is with the sheer midriff. I don't get that.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Gotta buy all the new becky merch. The hat new goggles lanyard towel. Dang she got lots of merch for a woman that never been champ. Team becky!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That Becky Lynch top hat :sodone*


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> Gotta buy all the new becky merch. The hat new goggles lanyard towel. Dang she got lots of merch for a woman that never been champ. Team becky!!!


Didn't even realize she got new goggles till you mentioned it...

Evidently they light up










The dream: dim arena full of illuminated Becky goggles, Wyatt style

Haven't seen this one yet either. Becky's got a brand new bag :becky


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Not a fan of the pants at all to be honest. The shorts and corset look good (and more importantly, distinctive) even if I'd prefer seeing them abs.

As for the leg sleeves









Basically just let her wear fucking steampunk-themed boots, kneepads, and kickpads since she's a fucking wrestler.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

I thought the new gear was cool


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> WWE Performance Center coaches Adam Pearce and Sara Amato (Sara Del Rey) will begin working as full-time producers for WWE's main roster soon, according to PWInsider. WWE has been planning on making changes with Performance Center coaches since before the WWE Draft and now some of those changes are being implemented.


Interesting.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky, Charisma and mic work wise is really good. Her passion sells feuds and can get a crowd behind her quick, has a great quirky fun loving character personality that can be easily be expanded and built upon. She is pretty funny so her showing it off in angles that give her the opportunity to will do wonders. She's far from boring.

The sooner Becky finds her niche by discovering what in her arsenal works and what doesn't she will radiate. Experiment with new things on house shows as well. From what I can tell,the crowds seem to like her Enziguri, Her Comeback sequence, many ways of countering into the Dis-Arm-Her, Suplexes and Slams (especially the electric chair counter) and when she goes to the top rope occasionally.

I feel Becky needs to

-develop her confidence while keeping what made her who she is.
- Emote when throwing strikes
- Play to the crowd and interact more, fully embracing them. 
- develop more of a showman's presence and the aura of a star. 
- Use the Pump-handle Uranage more often as a secondary finisher.

I feel her doing these things, Becky will blossom and fast. Embracing her sexy side a little more like tonight definitely won't hurt.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Fully expected the heels to win last night so not surprised at the result, at least Becky didn't take the fall, Carmella was definitely the right choice.

The new attire was nice though, and Becky performed well.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I think the concept of her gear was great, the color not so much. Nobody looks good in brown, Bex.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I like her new attire brown colour or not.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/uamzy

:lol


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky has some sick throwing skills with the hat


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm not sold on the brownness of it all, but the whale-tail moments were... absorbing...


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Fully expected the heels to win last night so not surprised at the result, at least Becky didn't take the fall, Carmella was definitely the right choice.
> 
> The new attire was nice though, and Becky performed well.


I wasn't surprised by the result either, especially when Nikki was confirmed as the mystery partner on the heel team. 

I was surprised by how strongly Becky was booked in that match, though. Getting the hot tag, Bexplexing everyone, the rapid-fire springboard corner kicks, etc. I'm not sure she's ever been booked to be that overtly strong in a match before, come to think of it.

I like the new attire too, especially the pants. :trips5


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

the crowd really let me down last night....mostly for Becky Lynch. I thought they'd be silent for most of the new women and natalya/naomi, but was hoping the crowd would at least show their support for becky for her entrance and her hot tag. The crowd sucked for most of the night, so it's not just Becky who got hurt here, and to be honest her booking hasn't helped much...plus...it was a random 3v3 divas tag, so that didn't help either. 

actually nah screw it. creative/booking/long ppv/bad crowd all contributed to the lack of pop last night


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Lots of rumors going around that a lot of women are about to be suspended. I hope Becky isn't one of them if true.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

At this point, I don't care that her team lost the match. It's an impromptu tag match so whatever. And I expected the heels to win once Eva Marie was made part of it, and then when they replaced her with Nikki making her big return.

At least Becky didn't eat the pin or submit this time, that's what's most important.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

That new attire :banderas


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

travis420 said:


> Lots of rumors going around that a lot of women are about to be suspended. I hope Becky isn't one of them if true.


I could be wrong obviously, but if they were gonna suspend her I don't think they would've A) made her look as strong as she did last night or B) Put up new merch for her like they did last night.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

NastyYaffa said:


> That new attire :banderas


There was a LOT of hotness in that ring last night. Becky, Alexa, Carmella, heck even Nikki with them shorts.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Speaking of new things with Bex, aren't those entrance graphics new, too? I wonder if that will be permanent as well.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I like the new ring-gear myself.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

like her new outfit too..the top reminds me Xena: Warrior Princess and the bottom the suit of a witcher..


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I also like that we have a women on the roster who can look sexy as all get out without having to show of 80% of her skin/wear really short ring-gear. Not that I have a problem the other women doing that or anything, but it's a nice change of pace to see Becky NOT do that. 

I don't need to see her show off her abs in-ring just to get the idea that she's in great shape for example. Watching her wrestle makes that abundantly clear.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> http://imgur.com/a/uamzy
> 
> :lol


Kung Lao would be proud.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

A very minor point, but I'm glad she threw the hat rather than just letting it fall off like she usually does.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky now has her top hat as well as a pair of light up goggles available as merch :becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

paladin errant said:


> like her new outfit too..the top reminds me Xena: Warrior Princess and the bottom the suit of a witcher..


Not sure I'm familiar with that witcher school.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spike said:


> A very minor point, but I'm glad she threw the hat rather than just letting it fall off like she usually does.


And that throw was epic, too.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Becky coming soon to unfiltered


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767792871407747072


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Fully expected the heels to win last night so not surprised at the result, at least Becky didn't take the fall, Carmella was definitely the right choice.
> 
> The new attire was nice though, and Becky performed well.


Soon as Nikki came out I knew it was a heel win but like you said glad Becky didn't take the fall. I think we're gonna get Becky v Nikki for the title though.

Did anyone see Becky's pun T-shirt on Holy Foley :HA


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Soon as Nikki came out I knew it was a heel win but like you said glad Becky didn't take the fall. I think we're gonna get Becky v Nikki for the title though.
> 
> Did anyone see Becky's pun T-shirt on Holy Foley :HA


I thought it was a tribute to Kevin Nash:shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Spike said:


>


Becky's gear seems to be getting sexier I like this. I am hoping this continues. The more confidence she gets and the more she comes out of her shell. The better she'll be.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


Oh wow, those shoulders.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


Now _this_ is how she should've went out in SS.
But nope, gotta cover dem abs, I just don't get it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

These two should just get married and have beautiful babies


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> These two should just get married and have beautiful babies


that first pic is photoshopped fyi.

It always kinda bums me out for some reason that Finn always seems a bit distant towards Bex.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Mordecay said:


>


GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY THEY'VE KILLED ME
:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> that first pic is photoshopped fyi.
> 
> It always kinda bums me out for some reason that Finn always seems a bit distant towards Bex.


There's honestly been nearly no opportunities for them to get up to hijinx like he did with Bayley in NXT, I bet we'd have seen more if Becky was in NXT longer during his reign, or in the future if they were on the same roster right now. Even then it seems more like a case of the Finn preferring to hang with the lads when he's not at a show.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> These two should just get married and have beautiful babies


only daughters,redhead demon queens..:lol


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

I usually don't care about pairings.

But FinnxBecky is honestly so perfect.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Finn seems to match well with lots of people. He and Bayley were adorable together as well.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

They gonna debut the new SD women's title tonight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768182472744001540
Please for the love of god have Becky win :cry


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Reotor said:


> They gonna debut the new SD women's title tonight
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768182472744001540
> Please for the love of god have Becky win :cry


I'm guessing the title match will be at Backlash? Wouldn't be surprised if they made it like a six-pack challenge or something.

Nikki Bella will probably be the first champion (unfortunately) and Becky will be the one to win it from her.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> I'm guessing the title match will be at Backlash? Wouldn't be surprised if they made it like a six-pack challenge or something.


Ugh, no.
It should be a 1 on 1 match goddamnit!



> Nikki Bella will probably be the first champion (unfortunately)


:no


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Ugh, no. It should be a 1 on 1 match goddamnit!


I'd agree with that, or a triple-threat match involving maybe, Nikki, Becky and possibly Naomi or Natalya? Give Bliss and Carmella time to build up and use the more established names.




Reotor said:


> :no


I'd rather she wasn't and I think we'd all like to see Becky win it right off the bat, but I reckon that's the route they will most likely go; have Becky chase her down and win it after Nikki has a short run with the title.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

As much as I want Becky as champ, and as much as I think she deserves it...I kinda wanna see her chase Nikki for it first for some reason.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I feel like they should do a women's tournament throughout the month leading up to the PPV, where it should be down to 1v1 for the title. I guess we'll see how they present things tonight, maybe they finally turned a corner in the backroom with how they want to use Becky. But short of that drastic sudden about-face, she'll probably just be the one to get pinned to give someone else the title. Unfortunately, I think it's almost a certainty Nikki is going to be the inaugural champ. If somehow it's not her, the next best guess would be Eva.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I feel like they should do a women's tournament throughout the month leading up to the PPV, where it should be down to 1v1 for the title. I guess we'll see how they present things tonight, maybe they finally turned a corner in the backroom with how they want to use Becky. But short of that drastic sudden about-face, she'll probably just be the one to get pinned to give someone else the title. Unfortunately, I think it's almost a certainty Nikki is going to be the inaugural champ. If somehow it's not her, the next best guess would be Eva.


She had a strong showing at SummerSlam, so there's a chance she might get the title, but I reckon it will be Nikki, especially with Total Bellas and all that coming up soon. Becky goes over eventually to take it from her.

I don't think Eva Marie's back in time for Backlash, so she'll miss out.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I feel like they should do a women's tournament throughout the month leading up to the PPV, where it should be down to 1v1 for the title. I guess we'll see how they present things tonight, maybe they finally turned a corner in the backroom with how they want to use Becky. But short of that drastic sudden about-face, she'll probably just be the one to get pinned to give someone else the title. Unfortunately, I think it's almost a certainty Nikki is going to be the inaugural champ. If somehow it's not her, the next best guess would be Eva.


Eva's suspension is over on september 17th, so it is likely between Alexa, Becky and Nikki.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Time for becky as champ!!!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Those Becky chants on SD roud :yes :becky

The blue version of the belt looks good, too.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They actually realized that babyface Carmella wasn't working and made a change, bravo. But babyface Nikki does make me fear that Becky will be overshadowed yet again. Woman just cannot catch a break.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Them Becky chants :zayn3

Surely they have to put the title on her now.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Hot damn she was over tonight, lads


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky lynch the champ wwe needs make it happen vince


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> They actually realized that babyface Carmella wasn't working and made a change, bravo. But babyface Nikki does make me fear that Becky will be overshadowed yet again. Woman just cannot catch a break.


OTOH, there's no way Nikki can really compete with Becky as a babyface, in practice. The only other woman that could compete with Becky in the babyface department right now is Bayley. All other faces or attempted faces simply fall short by quite a bit. That doesn't mean WWE won't try to book it that way, but it's almost guaranteed to fail if they do, IMO. 

Nikki's character--a quintessential diva--is much more suited to be a heel, very similar to how Sasha's character doesn't translate well to a babyface. I think it's a mistake not to keep Nikki as a heel, but I guess they need another face and don't really have another option right now? Idk.

Carmella has needed to reinvent her character when she got split up from Enzo/Cass--she should have never tried to keep that character/gimmick going on her own, quite honestly.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Nikki seems to be in Becky's old role on raw where she was used to get heels over. That seems like what they are doing. Nikki's already a established star so she can lose and help other's get their desired reactions and she can stay over as well.

Nikki overconfident thinking that it would be so easy to rule the division. Her going on a losing massive losing streak would cause her to get Frustrated which can cause her to go heel down the road.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Is it just me or that since joining Smackdown that Becky is getting thicker and is starting to embrace her sexy side?


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Last week you guys were talking up the idea she was being buried and management had given to her. Long, massive paragraphs. 

Good job.

If she avoids getting popped for Wellness is has a huge opportunity to finally with a title.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Kinda worried about a six pack challenge, gives me a bad flash back to the horrible 1st smackdown episode.
I understand they want to use all the women but this could turn into a clusterfuck and expose the division weaknesses.
Would be better to stick to a 1 on 1 or triple threat.

The Nikki face turn is also worrying.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Becky getting chants when they introduced the title tonight was awesome. Reminded me of the Daniel Bryan chants when they unified the world titles a few years ago.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Kinda worried about a six pack challenge, gives me a bad flash back to the horrible 1st smackdown episode.
> I understand they want to use all the women but this could turn into a clusterfuck and expose the division weaknesses.
> Would be better to stick to a 1 on 1 or triple threat.
> 
> The Nikki face turn is also worrying.


I'm a bit worried about it too, tbh. It will depend on the exact format they're going with, I think. It could be great, or it could become a clusterfuck. But hopefully if they're truly back to working with the NXT PC coaches, and they manage the format sensibly, things will be much cleaner, and the girls will deliver a great match. 

I'm not sure what to make of the Nikki/Carmella situation. It was clearly needed for Carmella, but I'm not sure if it's primarily to get Carmella heat and put her over, or if it's primarily to get Nikki babyface sympathy and put her over. They had Carmella jump her on Talking Smack, too, right as Nikki was delivering a babyface message about overcoming her injury. 

It's not really clear yet, but it is concerning for Becky's prospects, because if they're building Nikki up as a sympathetic babyface, that could mean they intend to put her over and give her the title, which would just reaffirm my reluctance to be positive about her return. OTOH, it could be that Nikki is just being used to put Carmella over as a heel, like how Becky was used so often throughout the last year. I suppose we'll just have to wait and see.

Edit: Dirtsheet rumors are already giving her the inaugural win. :cry



> Nikki Bella is expected to win the SmackDown Live women's championship to help establish the title but she isn't expected to have a long run with it.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I'm a bit worried about it too, tbh. It will depend on the exact format they're going with, I think. It could be great, or it could become a clusterfuck. But hopefully if they're truly back to working with the NXT PC coaches, and they manage the format sensibly, things will be much cleaner, and the girls will deliver a great match.
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of the Nikki/Carmella situation. It was clearly needed for Carmella, but I'm not sure if it's primarily to get Carmella heat and put her over, or if it's primarily to get Nikki babyface sympathy and put her over. They had Carmella jump her on Talking Smack, too, right as Nikki was delivering a babyface message about overcoming her injury.
> 
> ...


 Nikki can establish heels better than Becky because she already an established star.


What's the source on that rumour? and where do you find it?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Edit: Dirtsheet rumors are already giving her the inaugural win. :cry


Its Cageside seats so I'm hopefull they continue their trend of being wrong

They are very consistent on being wrong about becky

After royal rumble they said Becky is going to be out of the title picture, they were wrong
After that they said Becky, Sasha and Charlotte will have a triple threat match at fast lane, they didnt.
They said its going to be Charlotte vs. sasha at WM32 with sasha winning, it was a triple threat with Charlotte winning
Oh and they also said Sasha vs Charlotte is planned as a big match for summerslam with Sasha winning the title (yeah...no)

This gives me hope there is still a chance for Becky to win the strap.
Just a sliver of hope, i still fully expect Nikki winning odds to be at -9000


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Its Cageside seats so I'm hopefull they continue their trend of being wrong
> 
> They are very consistent on being wrong about becky
> 
> ...


Yeah, I mean, rumors are rumors.

The thing is, I could totally see them giving it to Nikki. It wouldn't be the end of the world if they did, so long as they do eventually get around to putting Becky over big, and don't neglect the rest of the division in the meantime--the execution could potentially be fine, no matter who gets it. But part of me just thinks it'd be cool if Becky was the inaugural champ, and I also don't trust that once Nikki gets the belt, it's coming off of her soon thereafter. That's really the last thing SD needs right now is another long ass Nikki Bella reign, and that has been my concern since she was expected to return to the ring. SD has been chipping away at some of my cynicism lately, but at the end of the day, it is still WWE, so I'm still wary.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

That look.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Aztec Asylum said:


> That look.


she has such great facial expressions


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> Yeah, I mean, rumors are rumors.
> 
> The thing is, I could totally see them giving it to Nikki. It wouldn't be the end of the world if they did, so long as they do eventually get around to putting Becky over big, and don't neglect the rest of the division in the meantime--the execution could potentially be fine, no matter who gets it. But part of me just thinks it'd be cool if Becky was the inaugural champ, and I also don't trust that once Nikki gets the belt, it's coming off of her soon thereafter. That's really the last thing SD needs right now is another long ass Nikki Bella reign, and that has been my concern since she was expected to return to the ring. SD has been chipping away at some of my cynicism lately, but at the end of the day, it is still WWE, so I'm still wary.


I think putting it on Nikki first is bad idea at this moment in time, she's just come back from a rather serious injury and there will be concerns over her spine being 100% last thing Smackdown needs a similar situation to Raw's and while Nikki is a face now it takes away the chance of a Becky v Nikki feud for the title if Nikki does win which leaves Becky at least 3rd in line at that point. WWE have been pushing this "new woman's era" shtick and putting a newly created title on an old guard from the "Diva era" goes against that, I get the argument of Nikki giving the title a little credibility but it will be a huge backwards step the title needs to go on one of the newer stars and Becky is ideally placed for that especially with how over she was last night she was the only Women in the ring during that segment that got a reaction. Give the title to Becky and give her decent "fighting champion" run with it. 

As for Nikki I took the double turn as a good sign Nikki feuding with Carmella would be good for both of them, it gives Carmella an experienced talent to work with and work on her character and gives Nikki time to work off her ring rust and make sure her spine is gonna hold up.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Nikki is popular, especially with teenage girls. And even quite a few hardcore fans (TBH I'm one of them) have given her props for genuinely putting in the time and effort to try and improve. And she has improved.

So I could see them potentially giving it to her. But I'm not 100% convinced of that though. I'm less convinced of that then I would Eva Marie getting it first if she were available.

Plus, the crowd made it pretty clear who THEY wanted to get the belt first now didn't they.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> Nikki is popular, especially with teenage girls. And even quite a few hardcore fans (TBH I'm one of them) have given her props for genuinely putting in the time and effort to try and improve. And she has improved.
> 
> So I could see them potentially giving it to her. But I'm not 100% convinced of that though. I'm less convinced of that then I would Eva Marie getting it first if she were available.
> 
> Plus, the crowd made it pretty clear who THEY wanted to get the belt first now didn't they.


For me, I don't really have a problem with Nikki individually, my issue where she is concerned is more about how I expect WWE to book her.

I will say that one thing, for me, that is making SD superior to Raw (aside from other things) is the uncertainty. Raw, compared to SD, seems much, much more predictable, whereas on SD I'm not very sure about how things will go just yet, and that makes SD more exciting and interesting--and not just where the women are concerned, either, but across the whole show. Now, they (booking, creative, talent) just have to deliver where it counts, but so far the building has been pretty good.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky's so damn over with crowds, it's beautiful, one of the few faces who consistently gets favoured by audiences :becky

Hopefully the six pack challenge is her moment.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I will say that one thing, for me, that is making SD superior to Raw (aside from other things) is the uncertainty. Raw, compared to SD, seems much, much more predictable, whereas on SD I'm not very sure about how things will go just yet, and that makes SD more exciting and interesting--and not just where the women are concerned, either, but across the whole show. Now, they (booking, creative, talent) just have to deliver where it counts, but so far the building has been pretty good.


It's a lot more fun to watch and they're giving pretty much everyone a chance to shine across the entire roster. It feels a lot more relaxed and easier to watch, maybe because it's an hour shorter, but the booking feels a lot more intriguing across the board. I've barely watched any of RAW (skip through a good portion of it) whereas two hours for SmackDown right now goes by just fine.



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Becky's so damn over with crowds, it's beautiful, one of the few faces who consistently gets favoured by audiences :becky
> 
> Hopefully the six pack challenge is her moment.


Great to see the reactions to her last night, it's clear who the people want to see as the champ! :becky

Her reactions during that segment were brilliant too.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

If it isn't going to be a heel, and they're going to give a face the first run with the new belt, it just has to be Becky. Nikki would be such a terrible and backwards choice. I don't even dislike her, but it's the same issue with having her chase the divas title record amidst the revolution angle, and letting her pull it off. It just stank and represented what was wrong with WWE direction/booking at the time. I'm hoping this Carmella/Nikki angle is to get Nikki out of the title picture and give her something to do.

I'm not an instant gratification guy. I thought that the first Raw of the split era sucked. It was all show and no substance, hot-shotting and cheesy title changes with no real forward planning, and as such, I'm not even sure I'd want Becky to be the frist champ. Id rather a heel got their hands on it and Becky got to chase it before finally winning, but I guess they could have Becky be the first, lose it right away to whatever heel cheating to win, and then run with the persuit.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Crasp said:


> If it isn't going to be a heel, and they're going to give a face the first run with the new belt, it just has to be Becky. Nikki would be such a terrible and backwards choice. I don't even dislike her, but it's the same issue with having her chase the divas title record amidst the revolution angle, and letting her pull it off. It just stank and represented what was wrong with WWE direction/booking at the time. I'm hoping this Carmella/Nikki angle is to get Nikki out of the title picture and give her something to do.
> 
> I'm not an instant gratification guy. I thought that the first Raw of the split era sucked. It was all show and no substance, hot-shotting and cheesy title changes with no real forward planning, and as such, I'm not even sure I'd want Becky to be the frist champ. Id rather a heel got their hands on it and Becky got to chase it before finally winning, but I guess they could have Becky be the first, lose it right away to whatever heel cheating to win, and then run with the persuit.


They could have Carmella/Nikki play out similar to the Zayn/KO rivalry, where they were so concerned with attacking each other that they screwed themselves out of getting the title when they had their chance. That would also help Carmella get more heat, I think, and SD does need to build some heels up, because right now it's basically just Nattie and Bliss, and Nattie isn't seemingly ever going to be a big heat magnet, and while I think Bliss has potential, she's still relatively new and unestablished. Who knows what they're going to do with Eva when she's off suspension.

I'm still not sure if I want Becky to keep chasing, or if I want her to be the inaugural champ. I'm kinda split on it right now, as I can see potential and arguments in either case. I'm not sure Becky really needs to continue chasing, tbh--like, I don't necessarily see how there's much more she can gain at this point by continuing to chase when she's been chasing and going under for a solid year already. It's not like she is in need of more sympathy, or more promo experience, or more ring experience, or a character make-over. For all intents and purposes, she and the fans all seem rather ready for it. 

Edit: Becklash is going to have so many firsts attached to it, it's really hard to make a case against having Becky win it, IMO. First SDL-only PPV. First Women's Six-Pack challenge for the title. First SDL women's champ.

I know a lot of people have this dream about some kind of huge moment, at Mania or something, but while a Mania win would be cool, so to would a inaugural moment at Backlash be--so that comes off as something of a wash to me. It's not like she can't still have a nice Mania moment regardless, anyway. And I'm not sure how yet another half-year of chasing is going to be that much more worth it. Hell, she could win at Backlash, drop at Rumble, and win at Mania, or something, too.

I wouldn't put it past WWE to have Nikki win the inaugural match just for the sake of having her be the one to induct it, and then have her drop it some time in the near future, but that just comes off as too contrived and typical-WWE. It'd be rather disappointing, tbh, because that's basically saying to the other girls that they're not viewed as significant enough to be the ones to induct it.

I would like to see the 4HW in a Mania match now that they're all on the MR, but I'm not sure how that could be worked out--story/angle-wise--given the brand split.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

People keep misspelling Becklash :beckywhat


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> People keep misspelling Becklash :beckywhat


Bexcellent use of new Becky reaction gif :becky

Also, I just noticed Bex broke 600k twitter followers.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Fans singing Becky's theme at 0:20?
Hot arm lock bridge at 0:40
Becky shot-calling at 0:48
Bliss tantrum at 1:41 :lol
Naomi calling it and Becky wins! at 2:10 :yes
"I'm a Lass Kicker" sign at 2:25
Another Becky sign at 2:34


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

I feel like Smackdown is such a step up from the shit on RAW that if Becky was to keep chasing a little longer she'd get over even more.

She's already over of course, but just imagine how over she can get now on Smackdown if she keeps chasing.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Couple thoughts:

1) Six pack challenge is one fall right? That's essentially a way to protect all the other people that don't take the fall. Just like Becky was protected at SS by looking strongest on the face team and not taking the fall.
2) That PWMania report that said Eva Marie was predicted to cheat to win the inaugural SD Women's title also said it was to feed to Becky for her title win. Maybe that's just clickbait, but maybe not.
3) Y'all are forgetting that both Bellas are fans of Becky. Nikki put Becky over most of all in an interview over the three call ups at the start of the 'Revolution', because Becky volunteered to help Nikki rehab in the ring/work off ring rust. Becky also said Brie was one of her favorite people to work with in the WWE and Brie responded in kind on Instagram. There's always concern that John Cena's toy will politic but against Becky I'd honestly say it has the lowest odds.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Saw this and thought it was funny how annoyed she looked


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Gotta say not digging the new attire, she's covering everything up now


----------



## Saffiemack (Jun 11, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Gotta say not digging the new attire, she's covering everything up now


Aww, I kinda like her new outfit. Like the steampunk stuff, and those brown leather pants are cool. It's something unlike everybody else, at least.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

When the fans started humming Becky's theme :banderas


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62193545 said:


> I feel like Smackdown is such a step up from the shit on RAW that if Becky was to keep chasing a little longer she'd get over even more.
> 
> She's already over of course, but just imagine how over she can get now on Smackdown if she keeps chasing.


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Personally, I think it would be cool for her to win her first title in a proper feud that leads to singles match. Not crazy about her winning in a six-woman match with like two weeks of build. 

I have a feeling Nikki might get it first. They could put it on a heel but it'd be between Natalya and Alexa Bliss. I love Bliss but she's still kinda new. Natalya is an okay choice, but I'm not sure they'll do that.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Saw this and thought it was funny how annoyed she looked


Wheres that from?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

more failed opportunities to treat the women's division like a real division. Why is Carmella and Bliss in a title match!?! This is literally the same idea as 2009 of "battle royal with every woman we have to determine #1 contender....and the winner is...this new flavor of the month yay". 

if they wanted to keep it real make it Becky vs Natalya vs Nikki. That simple. Daniel comes out and says "the women on smackdown deserve a title..." blah blah, we decided these three deserve the chance. OR just have play-in matches that lead to that triple threat. Why flood it like this? 

Nothing has changed.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky in yoga pants :enzo :sodone


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> more failed opportunities to treat the women's division like a real division. Why is Carmella and Bliss in a title match!?! This is literally the same idea as 2009 of "battle royal with every woman we have to determine #1 contender....and the winner is...this new flavor of the month yay".
> 
> if they wanted to keep it real make it Becky vs Natalya vs Nikki. That simple. Daniel comes out and says "the women on smackdown deserve a title..." blah blah, we decided these three deserve the chance. OR just have play-in matches that lead to that triple threat. Why flood it like this?
> 
> Nothing has changed.


Because that would feel extremely arbitrary. Natalya and Becky's win/loss record is significantly less than stellar. Alexa is one of their best up and comers, and she has a victory over Becky on SDL already. Carmella just turned heel, Nikki just got back from a serious injury etc.

And they're just starting to establish the division. None of them, on-camera, have established themselves as the dominant force in the division yet. So just having Shane and DB pick a couple because, well they said so, just wouldn't work.

Personally, I'd have the Backlash match be an elimination match myself (so that it eventually comes down to a one on one matchup).


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Where did you find this?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Even Bex wants to show off her abs. WWE is oppressing Becky's abs. #FreeBeckysAbs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Flight attendant Bex :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Meltzer mentioned the idea is for Nikki to be the top face of the Smackdown women's division. Yet another slap in the face to Becky.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

CJ said:


>


Might have to actually watch Holy Foley now...


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

fenixdrago said:


> Meltzer mentioned the idea is for Nikki to be the top face of the Smackdown women's division. Yet another slap in the face to Becky.


Where did he say this?


----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

fenixdrago said:


> Meltzer mentioned the idea is for Nikki to be the top face of the Smackdown women's division. Yet another slap in the face to Becky.


If true, that's so blatantly disconnected from what the fans actually want. I'm fine with heel Nikki getting a reign and Becky beating her for it in a couple months, but having Nikki be the face over Becky is sheer lunacy. It's lunacy not only because Nikki's a better heel, but because Becky gets increasingly over with each week.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

fenixdrago said:


> Meltzer mentioned the idea is for Nikki to be the top face of the Smackdown women's division. Yet another slap in the face to Becky.


Every female has failed as a face on main roster besides becky lynch. Sasha paige charlotte nikki brie nattie naomi eva Alexa and now carmella have all turned heel because as babyfaces dont connect at all. Becky is number one babyface from all division right now over weeks bayley has to prove herself to main roster.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

emm_bee said:


> Might have to actually watch Holy Foley now...


Exactly what I was thinking :lol

I had no intention of watching it until I saw these screenshots. Now I'm tempted.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Exactly what I was thinking :lol
> 
> I had no intention of watching it until I saw these screenshots. Now I'm tempted.


I skipped all the non Becky parts of her episode, its rough man. She's good in it though, very charming as always


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Can confirm; only watched the episode with Becky in it, she was awesome.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

I did the same on holey foley. Just watched vecky parts and it was worth it


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

travis420 said:


> Where did he say this?



In the newsletter this week covering Summer Slam.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't know if Becky winning in a clusterfuck 6 pack challenge is wise. There are many ways to do it so Becky can get even more over by getting screwed over. As long as Becky doesn't take the fall and you do it in creative ways that don't make Becky look dumb but rather make Becky look sympathetic.


Also, How do Becky fans feel about her new look?

I like it to be honest, I’m all for Becky getting more confidence and starting to embrace her sexy side.

On a side note Becky looks like a viking, wonderwoman or a Valkyrie.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't know if Becky winning in a clusterfuck 6 pack challenge is wise. There are many ways to do it so Becky can get even more over by getting screwed over. As long as Becky doesn't take the fall and you do it in creative ways that don't make Becky look dumb but rather make Becky look sympathetic.
> 
> 
> Also, How do Becky fans feel about her new look?
> ...


Well becky is the most attractive female in the roster today and doesnt even try so when she does shes on a whole nother level. Shes like a real life wonder woman.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

fenixdrago said:


> Meltzer mentioned the idea is for Nikki to be the top face of the Smackdown women's division. Yet another slap in the face to Becky.


Yeah i feared as much.
First thing they did after Nikki got back was to turn her face, also notice on the youtube video how they cut the part where the crowd chant for her.
Huge disrespect for her and the work she put, first they draft her first and expect her to build this new division and then throw her to the sideway.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Yeah i feared as much.
> First thing they did after Nikki got back was to turn her face, also notice on the youtube video how they cut the part where the crowd chant for her.
> Huge disrespect for her and the work she put, first they draft her first and expect her to build this new division and then throw her to the sideway.


It all smells like speculation. I still think Nikki will just be a transitional champion for Becky. Nobody will buy into Nikki as the top babyface over Becky anyway.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Yeah i feared as much.
> First thing they did after Nikki got back was to turn her face, also notice on the youtube video how they cut the part where the crowd chant for her.
> Huge disrespect for her and the work she put, first they draft her first and expect her to build this new division and then throw her to the sideway.


No way she holds it long if she does, neck injuries like Nikki's will mean part time status. Giving her long reigns with an injury like that is not wise.

They would be crazy to not push Becky at some point. WWE loves the female demographic and Becky has this empowering look. The company could make a lot of money with her.

There were some nikki chants that were cut as well. Nikki works better heel and I highly doubt Becky is going to get booed all that much as a heel.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> No way she holds it long if she does, neck injuries like Nikki's will mean part time status. Giving her long reigns with an injury like that is not wise.
> 
> They would be crazy to not push Becky at some point. WWE loves the female demographic and Becky has this empowering look. The company could make a lot of money with her.
> 
> There were some nikki chants that were cut as well. Nikki works better heel and I highly doubt Becky is going to get booed all that much as a heel.


My guess is that RAW will be where the women action is, with the 3HW trading the title every now and then.
meanwhile, Smackdown women division will be used to promote Total Bella's.

WWE are more than welcome to prove me wrong :quite


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> My guess is that RAW will be where the women action is, with the 3HW trading the title every now and then.
> meanwhile, Smackdown women division will be used to promote Total Bella's.
> 
> WWE are more than welcome to prove me wrong :quite


That's stupid to do.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> That's stupid to do.


You know what that usually means, don't you?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> That's stupid to do.


It sure is :vince5


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Nikki winning in a clusterfuck 6 pack challenge is honestly the most underwelming way of winning the title if you think about it.


----------



## Miz-Zou (Nov 10, 2015)

Always have been a fan of Bex, and getting to meet her was great. She's smoking in person, and just a sweetheart as well (Bayley and Sasha were too). Talked about how she appreciated fans traveling from all over to meet her. I was only 500 miles away, but I met people all the way from the West Coast who came as well. These 4HW are something special, and now have met 3/4 of them with Charlotte being the last one!

Click on the still and should open the video of her WW entrance.

Becky Lynch WW Entrance by jag4life27, on Flickr


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If Becky wins, then I wouldn't be opposed to a Becky/Nikki feud. As for turning Nikki face, the crowd wasn't treating her as a heel, so it was kind of inevitable.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Reotor said:


> Yeah i feared as much.
> First thing they did after Nikki got back was to turn her face, also notice on the youtube video how they cut the part where the crowd chant for her.
> Huge disrespect for her and the work she put, first they draft her first and expect her to build this new division and then throw her to the sideway.


This is Smackdown writers. I say they do the smart thing. Elevating Becky and Bliss by building their little feud around the title. Nikki vs. Carmella story around the neck injury. Both so focused on each other during the six women, that they take each other and Becky wins the belt. Carmella and Nikki feud doesn´t need the belt.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Yet another perfect Becky reaction gif










https://i.imgur.com/Kyd6DWb.gifv


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Miz-Zou said:


> Always have been a fan of Bex, and getting to meet her was great. She's smoking in person, and just a sweetheart as well (Bayley and Sasha were too). Talked about how she appreciated fans traveling from all over to meet her. I was only 500 miles away, but I met people all the way from the West Coast who came as well. These 4HW are something special, and now have met 3/4 of them with Charlotte being the last one!
> 
> Click on the still and should open the video of her WW entrance.
> 
> Becky Lynch WW Entrance by jag4life27, on Flickr


Lucky u got to meet her. I went to comic con san diego to try and meet her but couldnt because the tickets sold out i heard they sold out here too chicago right? Is there a video of her full q and a?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

It takes some doing to have a crowd chant your name with a returning Nikki Bella standing next to you in the ring on her first Smackdown appearance, I would prefer Becky to chase the title tho those chants would get louder and I have always preferred the face chase


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Lucky u got to meet her. I went to comic con san diego to try and meet her but couldnt because the tickets sold out i heard they sold out here too chicago right? Is there a video of her full q and a?


I think theres audio of it coming, at least, based on her retweets today


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky u got to meet her. I went to comic con san diego to try and meet her but couldnt because the tickets sold out i heard they sold out here too chicago right? Is there a video of her full q and a?
> ...


Thats cool ambroses came out already and they had similar times. Ill be waiting then.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> It takes some doing to have a crowd chant your name with a returning Nikki Bella standing next to you in the ring on her first Smackdown appearance, I would prefer Becky to chase the title tho those chants would get louder and I have always preferred the face chase


Crowd might stop caring if that happens. Give her the ball now to prove shes worthy of being the first woman draft pick and would be on her if she suceeds or fails at the top.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I hope she likes flowers


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Elret1994 said:


> Crowd might stop caring if that happens. Give her the ball now to prove shes worthy of being the first woman draft pick and would be on her if she suceeds or fails at the top.


The problem with that is that soon enough she drops it to Eva or someone else less talented at least with the chase she gets a big moment


----------



## Miz-Zou (Nov 10, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> Lucky u got to meet her. I went to comic con san diego to try and meet her but couldnt because the tickets sold out i heard they sold out here too chicago right? Is there a video of her full q and a?


Yeah they sold out, and her lines were long. Luckily I got the VIP package and was straight to the front, highly recommend if you guys/gals do a con and can afford it.

Couldn't record the whole thing because WW likes to upload the full session. Was a great Q&A session, and her thoughts on the Divas Revolution sparked a ton of cheers, because its how we all felt as well.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sincere said:


> Yet another perfect Becky reaction gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s funny, even though she’s covering up more with that attire, she somehow looks more sexy.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Crowd might stop caring if that happens. Give her the ball now to prove shes worthy of being the first woman draft pick and would be on her if she suceeds or fails at the top.
> ...


Thats why she was first draft pick because they trust her to elevate talent just look at her feud with charlotte it became the best feud of the moment and she has everything to boost the girls to the next level as champ


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Miz-Zou said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky u got to meet her. I went to comic con san diego to try and meet her but couldnt because the tickets sold out i heard they sold out here too chicago right? Is there a video of her full q and a?
> ...


Yea i saw that clip. I find it cool how she doesnt care to speak ger mind and say the revolution sucked because she might get in trouble. Becky lynch is the best.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

In this division, if Becky isn't champ first then it's a severe insult. Nikki is part time and outside her there is absolutely zero star power.


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

Im so pulling for becky to win the SD womens belt totally deserves it.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

fenixdrago said:


> Meltzer mentioned the idea is for Nikki to be the top face of the Smackdown women's division. Yet another slap in the face to Becky.


Meltzer thinks Sanity is Crazy Mary Dobson. His Diva reporting has been terrible for a long time.

Of course as per usual thread isn't using their eyes and ears to see how WWE is presenting Becky and believe a report with no critical thinking of their own.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

There's something about Becky's new look that I really like. She actually looks hotter now than she's ever looked. I'm not sure what her look is supposed to be I have heard many things like Viking, Amazon,Valkyrie and has been compared to Wonderwoman.

Since the Brand split, Becky has been my main hook to watch Smackdown. Others are Dean, American Alpha and Aj Styles.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768762110327164929


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768762110327164929


Becky is just too cute

:becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Nice little highlight vid of Bex throughout the years

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3e4sak_becky-lynch-rebecca-knox-tribute_sport


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Really wish she would use some of them moves from the indies.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Really wish she would use some of them moves from the indies.


her matches don't give her enough time :/


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Less excuses more suplexes.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WWE often tells it's women to tone down their move-set on the main roster. It's disappointing and a waste of potential, but it is what it is right now.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Nice little highlight vid of Bex throughout the years
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3e4sak_becky-lynch-rebecca-knox-tribute_sport


Becky lynch or rebecca knox was considered a bigger independent star than sara del rey at the time. She was planned for a one hour iron man match vs daizee haze then face sara del rey and she was gonna be the face of shimmer for years but quit. She has so many moves but her best attribute was the charisma she had in the ring. She had total control of crowd reactions and always had "it".


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> WWE often tells it's women to tone down their move-set on the main roster. It's disappointing and a waste of potential, but it is what it is right now.


Pretty much this. She used a tiger driver as a finisher too if i'm not mistaken. If she actually used that in the WWE it'd be one of if not the best finisher in the women's division, but they probably aren't letting her use it because 1. The reason you stated and 2. Perhaps an injury risk.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It's not just Becky either. Sasha is a big fan of Joshi wrestling, and tries to incorporate some of that into her own move-set. But from what I've read, she was asked to tone down her stiff striking, as well as some other things, when she came up to Raw. It kind of makes me fear what would happen to Asuka if she ever got called up, because that's her thing.

It's kind of disappointing since this is the same company where Lita got over due to her extreme style (up to and including being willing to compete/get beat up by male performers. Trish also wasn't afraid to take big bumps either, and even Jacqueline won the Cruiserweight title at one point from a male wrestler.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

with Sasha that might be a good thing though, since she goes HARD in the ring and kinda keeps getting hurt. So I guess the same rules should apply to everyone in that regard.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

http://wrestlingaudio.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19660:becky-lynch-chicago&catid=25&Itemid=159

Edit: lol at the Becky smily in the link:booklel

Edit2: ok I started listening to this only after posting the link here and omg she goes down HARD on the women revolution storyline.

She killed me at "sorry Vince I appreciate the opportunities":dead2

Well if she's going to get buried at least now we know why.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Reotor said:


> http://wrestlingaudio.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19660:becky-lynch-chicago&catid=25&Itemid=159
> 
> Edit: lol at the Becky smily in the link:booklel


Obviously Becky approves of the link.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Pretty much this. She used a tiger driver as a finisher too if i'm not mistaken. If she actually used that in the WWE it'd be one of if not the best finisher in the women's division, but they probably aren't letting her use it because 1. The reason you stated and 2. Perhaps an injury risk.


In general, WWE seems restrictive about movesets for everyone. They want each of their wrestlers to draw from the same small bag of tricks in every match, and in some ways I can see why this is the case. You want a signature style to help define characters and talent, and you want the audience to be able to anticipate moves, and you want your talent to be familiar with moves so they can do them well. But it could stand to be less restrictive.

For the women in particular though, WWE seems to be a bit more restrictive, and you can see indications of this in not just limited movesets, but in WWE's attitude, too. They clearly regard the women as less capable, or more of a risk here. To some extent they may be correct--especially given their propensity toward hiring models and celebrity personalty types instead of athletes and wrestlers where the women are concerned. But others like Becky, who could reliably be doing other things in the ring, get overly restricted as a result.

I also have to wonder how much of a role confidence plays. If you have people holding you back because they aren't confident in you, and then you don't get to practice and perfect certain things, that all would seem to take away from your own confidence in yourself. I could see that potentially being an issue, too, to some degree. I mean, women are generally going to be a bit less durable and have less strength, but there are other moves that could be used that don't rely on these attributes as heavily. 

Further still, I also wonder how much match construction, experience, and time to work plays a role on top of all this. Maybe some of the women are just not as adaptable to improvisation in the ring as others, and that could be a consequence of some other things mentioned before, too. Like, if they were given more room to work in the first place, maybe they'd be more familiar with more spots and such, maybe they'd have more of that experience, maybe they'd develop more confidence and ability where certain moves are concerned, and maybe they'd be able to improv them in matches more easily.

I'm hoping that if its true the brought up Sara to coach the MR women, maybe they'll get some more leniency to do more stuff, but then seeing some mistakes and injuries happen makes me wonder if that doesn't give them pause, even if they were considering it. It seems that extra attention and criticism is directed toward the women when they make mistakes, so I imagine it's more of an uphill battle for them as a result.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> :dead2http://wrestlingaudio.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19660:becky-lynch-chicago&catid=25&Itemid=159
> 
> Edit: lol at the Becky smily in the link:booklel
> 
> ...


Alternatively, it could be that she knows she's hitting a glass ceiling already, so speaking out isn't much of a risk-factor? :draper2


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Alternatively, it could be that she knows she's hitting a glass ceiling already, so speaking out isn't much of a risk-factor? :draper2


Becky is far from peaking. Cut it with this Glass Ceiling Bs. You don't draft someone that high and do nothing with them you just don't. They know the Divas Revolution angle was a failure, so it's an acceptable target to bag on in hindsight. WWE has bagged on their failed angles before.

I'm pretty sure they see money in Becky so they aren't going to throw it away.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Not the first time she's taken a big ol' dump on that whole thing. The whole angle was just a mechanism for Steph to publicly attatch herself to a real positive movement that had blossomed in NXT, killing it in the process.

Great listen though. One thing I don't get is how she continuously gets more adorable.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Reotor said:


> http://wrestlingaudio.com/index.php...3.png[/IMG]-lynch-chicago&catid=25&Itemid=159
> 
> Edit: lol at the Becky smily in the link
> 
> ...


I think there were others who weren't entirely happy with that storyline either, she's absolutely spot on with what she says.

She'll be just fine.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I love her voice so much, I could listen to her read a phonebook


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Reotor said:
> 
> 
> > http://wrestlingaudio.com/index.php...3.png[/IMG]-lynch-chicago&catid=25&Itemid=159
> ...


She is barely touching a bit her glass ceiling is huge. When have u seen a woman that wasnt featured as much as men or other women by creative be the onky person to sell out a meet and greet from an all star group like chicago comic con or sd. Never been champ and is first woman draft pick and 19 pieces if merch is alot. Becky will end up being the most successful woman one day what seperates her from the rest is her ability with the mic.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> She is barely touching a bit her glass ceiling is huge. When have u seen a woman that wasnt featured as much as men or other women by creative be the onky person to sell out a meet and greet from an all star group like chicago comic con or sd. Never been champ and is first woman draft pick and 19 pieces if merch is alot. Becky will end up being the most successful woman one day what seperates her from the rest is her ability with the mic.


I'm not doubting Becky, I'm doubting WWE.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Lads give it a fucking break on the irrational she's being buried talk. She has buried Creative before. Other Divas have in the past. Rarely if ever results in someone getting their push pulled.

I've lost count the times someone in this thread has claimed she's peaked, is being buried or WWE has given up on her. Get a clue. Actually watch the show.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Lustening to becky wizard world panel i realized that those were the fastest 33 minutes if my life. I enjoyed listening to her talk all the time


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

JCole said:


> Lads give it a fucking break on the irrational she's being buried talk. She has buried Creative before. Other Divas have in the past. Rarely if ever results in someone getting their push pulled.
> 
> I've lost count the times someone in this thread has claimed she's peaked, is being buried or WWE has given up on her. Get a clue. Actually watch the show.


Yes agree becky is very good at her job and will suceed


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Some people don't help their argument when you insult people and tell them to "get a clue." The whole reason why people doubt WWE is BECAUSE they "watch the show." Got it?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Becky will win the title someday. Of that I'm sure. It might be a short reign filled with crap feuds but she will be champion eventually. It shouldn't be at Backlash or during 2016 at all. It will be much more satisfying in the end if it takes a while. Wrestlemania or Summerslam would be ideal. Hopefully it's as nice as this was.


----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

@CJ, where is that .gif from?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky is getting really good reactions lately. I'll say if Becky doesn't win at Backlash then they need to have her look really good and not take the fall to find ways to get her even more over.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> Some people don't help their argument when you insult people and tell them to "get a clue." The whole reason why people doubt WWE is BECAUSE they "watch the show." Got it?


Do get a clue. WWE has their standards storytelling beats so be aware of them. Also some medium and long perspective wouldn't go a miss too. Every prior claim of Becky being buried was short sighted and reactionary nonsense. Also insulting to Becky's ability to get over. 

Until next time!


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

JCole said:


> Do get a clue. WWE has their standards storytelling beats so be aware of them. Also some medium and long perspective wouldn't go a miss too. Every prior claim of Becky being buried was short sighted and reactionary nonsense. Also insulting to Becky's ability to get over.
> 
> Until next time!


WWE, standards and storytelling? all used in the same sentance? what are you on about?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

CJ said:


>


the beauty and the beast..:lol
get out the frame charlotte,i just like Becky..


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

paladin errant said:


> the beauty and the beast..:lol
> get out the frame charlotte,i just like Becky..


Aw come on Charlotte's pretty


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

not pretty for me,but i must admit i was unkind.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

so pretty


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


>












Fixed. :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Someone on reddit pointed out that if Becky wins at Backlash, all members of PCB will have been inaugural champions of women's division titles in WWE. :fact


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Reotor said:


> WWE, standards and storytelling? all used in the same sentance? what are you on about?


Not defending WWE at all.




Sincere said:


> Someone on reddit pointed out that if Becky wins at Backlash, all members of PCB will have been inaugural champions of women's division titles in WWE. :fact


Becky debuted in July last year.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

JCole said:


> Becky debuted in July last year.


Paige = First ever NXT Women's Champion
Charlotte = First ever (modern) WWE Women's Champion
Becky = First ever Smackdown Women's Champion.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Sincere said:


> Nice little highlight vid of Bex throughout the years
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3e4sak_becky-lynch-rebecca-knox-tribute_sport


This is the girl I've been watching since 2008 and called her one of the best female technical wrestlers of all times since then. 5 star video.
The definition of a wrestling prodigy, besides maybe Rey Misterio, I don't know if there was ever any wrestler as good as she was at the age of 18 ( maybe I'm exaggerating, but her 2/3 falls match with Daizee is the best technical female wrestling match in US History, and I can only think of a handful joshi better than her on the mat).


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

> "I travel with Titus and a few other people. I miss Becky. I miss Fandango as well. But I'm focused on my career. I've always been successful on my own."-Sheamus


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...says-he-travelling-along-after-the-wwe-draft/

Did Becky travel with Sheamus, Fandango and Titus? What a weird group.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Aztec Asylum said:


>


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> > "I travel with Titus and a few other people. I miss Becky. I miss Fandango as well. But I'm focused on my career. I've always been successful on my own."-Sheamus
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...says-he-travelling-along-after-the-wwe-draft/
> ...


No shes sheamus best friend but she traveled with charlotte


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Sincere said:
> 
> 
> > Nice little highlight vid of Bex throughout the years
> ...


She was a heat magnet back in the days but the best indie wrestling had to offer.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The Definition of Technician said:


> This is the girl I've been watching since 2008 and called her one of the best female technical wrestlers of all times since then. 5 star video.
> The definition of a wrestling prodigy, besides maybe Rey Misterio, I don't know if there was ever any wrestler as good as she was at the age of 18 ( maybe I'm exaggerating, but her 2/3 falls match with Daizee is the best technical female wrestling match in US History, and I can only think of a handful joshi better than her on the mat).


I've seen that match and I'm fairly certain the first 10/15mins or so not one women touches a rope it's just pure chain and mat wrestling.

As for the tribute video I really hope they'll give her suplex gimmick at some point and let her show off suplexing skills.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

:bjpenn


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

What a good choice of thread. She is my favorite woman on the roster since day 1 and she's probably the next SD women champ.

She's the kind of girl that you marry... Still thinking of a plan for that one though..


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>












:becky


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The smoking & smouldering, boulder-shouldered, bad lass beast...


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Being Becky's spotter :sodone


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

It's probably Rollins.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Crasp said:


> It's probably Rollins.


She has been mentioning how he's got her into crossfit lately, and they seem to be friends backstage, so that wouldn't surprise me. Lucky bastard. :lol


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> She has been mentioning how he's got her into crossfit lately, and they seem to be friends backstage, so that wouldn't surprise me. Lucky bastard. :lol


She did mention not liking it. Either this isn't crossfit in the photo or Becky does it out of necessity.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky lynch pure muscle


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Best one I could find: 






just the very start of the match, but better than nothing, still on the hunt


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Best one I could find:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddamn that dude talking and wooing throughout!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Best one I could find:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That great view of the ring and he records like 30 seconds of the match:taker


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Becky lost again. You don't see them doing this to Bayley or Sasha. It's a disgrace that Becky is secondary compared to them. How long until Sasha breaks into pieces?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I'm not even that tilted about eating the pin, really. It was dirty and maybe could have helped get Bliss some heat. What I found annoying was basically everything else.

Typical WWE formula of throwing all the women together into one segment that doesn't really do much for anyone in the ring fpalm What's worse is that this is being done in the build up for a 6-pack challenge where there are no teams fpalm Then have the commentary team blabber on about Total Bellas during the match fpalm Then, turn it all into a segment for Nikki fpalm At least Carmella is getting some heel work in--that's about the only good that came out of this booking since whatever heat Bliss may have been able to get from that dirty pin was overshadowed by the Nikki/Carmella overlapped booking.

Just lazy, IMO.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Nikki was positioned as top face this week and the quality drop off was evident. They were trying so hard to make Nikki sympathetic, but she's just not. Notice how they constantly bring up her Neck Surgery? Nikki undoes this by saying Carmella's just jealous. Mauro also undoes this by bringing up Total Bellas?

Becky was at the lead the last 3-4 weeks and things were going good. Her character development showed that she can and is more capable of being a leader.

Becky should be the lead face not Nikki.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

"Becky lost again." Honestly at this point, I go into every one of her matches sighing and wondering "well who's turn is it to beat Becky this week." That's how boringly predictable it's gotten.

And yeah, once again she gets overshadowed by other women (whom WWE is more interested in putting over).


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky gets that 50 50 booking more than anyone. They dont let her really get two wins in a row. She deserves to ve the champ. By far the most talented woman in the roster


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Nikki was positioned as top face this week and the quality drop off was evident. They were trying so hard to make Nikki sympathetic, but she's just not. Notice how they constantly bring up her Neck Surgery? Nikki undoes this by saying Carmella's just jealous. Mauro also undoes this by bringing up Total Bellas?
> 
> Becky was at the lead the last 3-4 weeks and things were going good. Her character development showed that she can and is more capable of being a leader.
> 
> Becky should be the lead face not Nikki.


They didn't have much choice. Carmella was getting crickets and Nikki got a huge babyface pop at Summerslam. I dunno, I hope it's a short term thing. Maybe when the 'return from serious injury' thing dies down they can have Nikki be heel again.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Build toward Rumble






versus what we saw tonight, building toward Backlash

It's night and day. The former is how you build a PPV, not the latter.

What the fuck were they even doing tonight, honestly?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Meanwhile, Raw is treating Bayley like the big deal that she is, and not trying to pretend like she's just the "lovable underdog," which she clearly isn't at this point.

Wow, Raw is beating SDL live at something.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> What the fuck were they even doing tonight, honestly?


Building symphy for Nikki and her upcoming show

Seriously guys better get used to it, the diva's division is back on smackdown, its all about Nikki now and her reality show.
The woman who almost single handedly sucked the life out of the diva division last year, and the weakest female act out of NXT are now headlining the show, while Becky and Alexa are on the sidelines trading wins and losses.
And lets not pretend it was better before Nikki returned, prior to that the focus of the show was Eva Marie...

Just gonna have to sit this through and wait for the next draft, or until her contract expires.
Theres still room for you at the temple Becky, sleep on it.:sleep


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

After tonight, I'm starting to feel like they should just not have her win the title yet. They're not exactly making her look strong before the PPV by getting pinned again. Which, fair enough if they want to continue the "underdog" thing, but if you're gonna do that and not give her or any of the other women any mic time, and just do another tag match instead, I'd rather they just hold off. It'd feel like a weak payoff IMO.

The other problem though is I think SD lacks a good woman heel. Their faces are stronger and more established. I dunno who you'd put it on if not Becky. Nikki could have been a fine heel champion but that's out the window.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Silver lining: evidently the crowd was really hot for Becky according to reports from people who were in live attendance.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> They didn't have much choice. Carmella was getting crickets and Nikki got a huge babyface pop at Summerslam. I dunno, I hope it's a short term thing. Maybe when the 'return from serious injury' thing dies down they can have Nikki be heel again.


You make Nikki a secondary face and Becky the lead face. Building around Becky makes everyone around her better. Return pops are usually loud they really aren't a good indicator of how over someone is. They're milking it for sympathy, but Nikki is just not very sympathetic, they are happy she's healthy that's it. She should be in a secondary role.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Silver lining: evidently the crowd was really hot for Becky according to reports from people who were in live attendance.


Yes heard pops of the night was cena ambrose orton then Becky. Similar pops to main eventers is a good reception


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Building symphy for Nikki and her upcoming show
> 
> Seriously guys better get used to it, the diva's division is back on smackdown, its all about Nikki now and her reality show.
> The woman who almost single handedly sucked the life out of the diva division last year, and the weakest female act out of NXT are now headlining the show, while Becky and Alexa are on the sidelines trading wins and losses.
> ...


It would be even worse for Becky on Raw. Instead of trading wins with Bliss she would be losing constantly. WWE will never have Becky go over Sasha or Bayley. It would be like Ziggler beating Roman with how differently the she is booked compared to them. Becky needs to be far away from the other three. She will never be at the top with them around.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> It would be even worse for Becky on Raw. Instead of trading wins with Bliss she would be losing constantly. WWE will never have Becky go over Sasha or Bayley. It would be like Ziggler beating Roman with how differently the she is booked compared to them. Becky needs to be far away from the other three. She will never be at the top with them around.


Yeah its just staggering how different she is booked compared to them, they wont even let her have 2 consecutive wins on SDL, she's 2-2 since SDL started. (2-3 if you include Battleground)

The temple is the best option.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Yeah its just staggering how different she is booked compared to them, they wont even let her have 2 consecutive wins on SDL, she's 2-2 since SDL started. (2-3 if you include Battleground)
> 
> The temple is the best option.


The matches feel unimportant, It feels like they don't trust any of these girls to talk. Likely building stories with matches instead of promos and coasting until BackLash.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> The matches feel unimportant, It feels like they don't trust any of these girls to talk. Likely building stories with matches instead of promos and coasting until BackLash.


They let Naomi and Natalya talk on commentary and they absolutely suck at selling the match and how important this belt is.
Nikki is just selling Total Bella, Carmella just attack Nikki all the time because reasons, and the best 2 talkers they have in Alexa and Becky remain muted.

Hot garbage.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Reotor said:


> The temple is the best option.


I respectfully disagree. She's earning good money, seems to be pretty happy, well respected by her peers, the company appears to be happy with her work, has an ever-growing fan base (and the live crowds are getting more and more into her, the reactions are getting better and better and is definitely over), she's getting more merch and has exposure all around the world appearing on TV every week and PPVs/network shows each month, and will most likely get a title run at some point in the next few months, maybe even as early as next week. Even in recent defeats she's not losing clean and is being protected in that.

She really wouldn't get all that anywhere else. She'll get her moment, whether it's next week or in the future, she will get there. :becky


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Predictable reaction from this thread over Becky losing via distraction AND the heel pulling her tights.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> I respectfully disagree. She's earning good money, seems to be pretty happy, well respected by her peers, the company appears to be happy with her work, has an ever-growing fan base (and the live crowds are getting more and more into her, the reactions are getting better and better and is super over), she's getting more merch and has exposure all around the world appearing on TV every week and PPVs/network shows each month, and will most likely get a title run at some point in the next few months, maybe even as early as next week. Even in recent defeats she's not losing clean and is being protected in that.
> 
> She really wouldn't get all that anywhere else. She'll get her moment, whether it's next week or in the future, she will get there.


I see where you coming from.
But im just going to admit i dont overly care about her financial state + im sure she can make good money in LU, not good as WWE naturally but good enough. As a former WWE wrestler her rate would be higher as well.

Her getting exposure is nice and all but if its exposure as nothing more than a jobber than thats just not good enough for me.
Her not losing clean lost all meaning long time ago, she keeps losing the same way to the same distractions all the time.
There are a million way for a wrestler to not lose clean (we saw a really good one last Monday) yet they keep doing the same thing over and over again and make her look like a dimwit.

I simply dont like the direction Becky Lynch as a character is going. she is presented as a dumbass, as weak and her move set was watered down.
I dont like the direction of any of the 4hw tbh, they are all just a shadow of their former NXT self, but at least the other 3 are getting pushed and protected.
Becky just keep getting shafted even after moving to SDL and was drafted first.

At least in LU she can be a bad ass again and have awesome matches.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

I can't believe people are seriously discussing LU and Becky. But then I realise I am in this thread.

WWE is her dream, where her friends are and she's likely getting the title at Backlash. Please don't promote utterly silly talk. She was in the fourth biggest match at Wrestlemania, got her first action figure and is in the new video game. Get a clue and a grip. You obviously don't know or understand her at all.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

I'm pretty unhappy with her booking right now. When they announced the Women's title on SD i was like, man It's Becky's title for sure...But now i feel like it's maybe not the time yet because she don't look that strong compared to others(booking wise).

I hope she wins it anyways haha. I hope that she gets more mic and ring time because she is really good. They can't deny that.

Plus she gets awesome reaction.

Ok, i admit it.. I love her.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> Predictable reaction from this thread over Becky losing via distraction AND the heel pulling her tights.


I did notice a noticeable quality drop-off with Nikki as top face this week compared to Becky the last 3-4 weeks.

I'm usually one of the few who's positive on here.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Yeah its just staggering how different she is booked compared to them, they wont even let her have 2 consecutive wins on SDL, she's 2-2 since SDL started. (2-3 if you include Battleground)
> 
> The temple is the best option.


The temple would be good, women of honor would be even better. 

Becky's career is going nowhere in playing the dumb Sting role over and over. It's one reason why Sting is not seen as a legit draw like other big names from his era. This booking kills off the appeal of charafter effectiveness when it's done repeatedly.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

I still can't believe they would put Sasha ahead of Becky. Becky wrestles circles around Sasha. What does Sasha do other than get hurt, take unnecessary risks and repeat over and over about being the boss. What is she the boss of anyways?


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

fenixdrago said:


> I still can't believe they would put Sasha ahead of Becky. Becky wrestles circles around Sasha. What does Sasha do other than get hurt, take unnecessary risks and repeat over and over about being the boss. What is she the boss of anyways?


They could push both if they wanted. Maybe Sasha has been underwhelming on the main roster, that doesn't mean she sucks.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I love Sasha, and honestly the Sasha bashing is particularly old now since they're not even on the same show anymore. So you cannot use the excuse of "it's all about Sasha and Charlotte" anymore if they now don't give Becky her due, especially given that the SDL women's roster right now consists of her and Nikki, then Natalya (who's little more than a jobber at this point and also lacks charisma and mic skills), Naomi (who's just starting out with a new gimmick), and several women who have potential, but need more seasoning. Oh and Eva Marie, who entire gimmick is centered around her inability to wrestle and trying to weasel her way out of matches constantly.

That's not exactly a super-deep roster, so they could easily push Becky to the top. It's just a question of IF they'll end up doing that?


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> I love Sasha, and honestly the Sasha bashing is particularly old now since they're not even on the same show anymore. So you cannot use the excuse of "it's all about Sasha and Charlotte" anymore if they now don't give Becky her due, especially given that the SDL women's roster right now consists of her and Nikki, then Natalya (who's little more than a jobber at this point and also lacks charisma and mic skills), Naomi (who's just starting out with a new gimmick), and several women who have potential, but need more seasoning. Oh and Eva Marie, who entire gimmick is centered around her inability to wrestle and trying to weasel her way out of matches constantly.
> 
> That's not exactly a super-deep roster, so they could easily push Becky to the top. It's just a question of IF they'll end up doing that?


It's still all Sasha since she one of the focuses on the A-show, while Becky is on the B-show beige booked like a putz and Nikki is put over like a star.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Astro Zombie said:


> They could push both if they wanted. Maybe Sasha has been underwhelming on the main roster, that doesn't mean she sucks.


It's all Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley. Becky is being made to be second rate. 

Sasha is only good when you have someone planning out every detail in her matches in advance.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

fenixdrago said:


> It's all Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley. Becky is being made to be second rate.
> 
> Sasha is only good when you have someone planning out every detail in her matches in advance.


Well it's all Sasha/Charlotte/Bayley on Raw. SD is a separate show. Hopefully they do good with Becky on there.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

If we want becky to shine more we gotta make em show she makes money. So far she drew the most people on the comic con .keep buying her merch thats how vince saw money in aj styles and react to her matches. She was 4th best pop last night so we gotta keep her reactions strong.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I did notice a noticeable quality drop-off with Nikki as top face this week compared to Becky the last 3-4 weeks.
> 
> I'm usually one of the few who's positive on here.


Here's another problem, how many times is she going to lose this way? It happens a lot. So not only do they have her lose constantly, but she's made to look careless or even flat-out dumb quite a bit of the time as well. She constantly gets screwed over, or stabbed in the back by her partners (seriously she's approaching Sting-levels in that regard), or getting distracted, etc. And yet, she never seems to learn her lesson with any of it, it just keeps happening.

That makes the losing all the worse because it makes her look like a clueless amateur.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Becky would be a better rep for the company than Sasha. You don't see Becky going all CM Punk to airport fans like you've seen with Sasha on more than one occasion.

One of Sasha's idols is Rey Mysterio and she's injury prone just like he is.

Is there anything to Sasha's other than her repeating she is the boss over and over?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Here's another problem, how many times is she going to lose this way? It happens a lot. So not only do they have her lose constantly, but she's made to look careless or even flat-out dumb quite a bit of the time as well. She constantly gets screwed over, or stabbed in the back by her partners (seriously she's approaching Sting-levels in that regard), or getting distracted, etc. And yet, she never seems to learn her lesson with any of it, it just keeps happening.
> 
> That makes the losing all the worse because it makes her look like a clueless amateur.


Why is it that she keeps getting over? This Bryan Alvarez logic is what gets me, he's an idiot, usually wrong and he hates Becky. Why do people quote him when it comes to Becky? 

She lost because of concern/empathy which is a common character flaw. Becky is a flawed character which makes her relatable and easy to get behind. Alexa needed a distraction + hands on tights to beat Becky. Becky will never get accused of superman/woman booking. She will stay over.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Asuka842 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another problem, how many times is she going to lose this way? It happens a lot. So not only do they have her lose constantly, but she's made to look careless or even flat-out dumb quite a bit of the time as well. She constantly gets screwed over, or stabbed in the back by her partners (seriously she's approaching Sting-levels in that regard), or getting distracted, etc. And yet, she never seems to learn her lesson with any of it, it just keeps happening.
> ...


Whose bryan alvarez?


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Whose bryan alvarez?


 He is on Wrestling observer. He spews the same crap you were spewing. He tries way too hard to be funny and it just comes off pathetic. Most of his "scoops" are off based or just plain wrong.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

fenixdrago said:


> The temple would be good, women of honor would be even better.


At least veil your trolling.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sexiest arms in the biz. :becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I'll say if Becky or WWE is trying to make "Straight Fiyah" work with the way Becky builds it up she needs to use a big move instead of just a flying forearm that isn't stiff which may be why the crowd seems underwelmed.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah that baby face comeback is her one biggest flaw at the moment.
Hope she gets rid of it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Yeah that baby face comeback is her one biggest flaw at the moment.
> Hope she gets rid of it sooner rather than later.


The clotheslines and leg lariot aren't bad it's just she should hit the flying forearm without build and with a grunt or follow the clotheslines with an exploder suplex.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah the straight fiyah spot truly sucks, though at times it's so awkward it's cute.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

She's changed her comeback sequence up several times over this past year. Hopefully she'll continue to adapt it going forward. Though, I feel like one of the previous iterations was superior to the current.

It doesn't help that Mauro calls it the flying fire arm, or whatever the fuck. 

IDK why she isn't doing as many plexes lately. Seems like she used to use them more often than she has in recent matches.

I also wish she'd get a proper non-submission finisher, just to have that in her bag of tricks.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sincere said:


> She's changed her comeback sequence up several times over this past year. Hopefully she'll continue to adapt it going forward. Though, I feel like one of the previous iterations was superior to the current.
> 
> It doesn't help that Mauro calls it the flying fire arm, or whatever the fuck.
> 
> ...


She should bring back the leg-hook falcon arrow. Great finnisher.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky really needs to find her niche, keep what works in her arsenal and drop what doesn't. Keeping her Slams/suplexes is a must, though save some for PPV. The straight fiyah stuff needs to go. She's trying to get it over, but it's just not working. Just do a battle yell while running in with the flying forearm followed by a mule kick then an Exploder Suplex.

Crowds seem to love the many ways she can counter into the Dis-Arm-Her.

The Pump-handle Uranage or the Falcon Arrow Driver that she used on the indies should be a secondary pin finisher. 

The only reason I could see Becky still doing things that aren't working is that WWE makes her do it. The same way they made her cover her abs.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> The only reason I could see Becky still doing things that aren't working is that WWE makes her do it. The same way they made her cover her abs.


This. Also the watering down of her move set like the suplexes and the low angle disarmher.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> This. Also the watering down of her move set like the suplexes and the low angle disarmher.


 I noticed her rarely does her signature kick-out when she bridges out of a pin when she should do that every match. I don't get the watering down of a finisher, if her opponent taps within 30 seconds, then I don't see the problem here.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I personally don't mind the straight fire comeback sequence, though i see why people find it a bit off putting.

She definitely needs to use some more high impact moves though, and the annoying thing is, we know she can, she's done it before.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I noticed her rarely does her signature kick-out when she should do that every match.


ah yes the bridging out, last time i remember her doing it was in wrestlemania and camera cut away from it.
Also no kip ups lately.

I know its kinda redundant coming from me but shouldnt we be concerned about this? i mean its pretty clear they are holding her down. (dont want to use the B word)


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> ah yes the bridging out, last time i remember her doing it was in wrestlemania and camera cut away from it.
> Also no kip ups lately.
> 
> I know its kinda redundant coming from me but shouldnt we be concerned about this? i mean its pretty clear they are holding her down. (dont want to use the B word)


She did it last at Summerslam. Wasn't Becky bleeding from above the eye at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> She did it last at Summerslam. Wasn't Becky bleeding from above the eye at Wrestlemania?


Yes. What of it?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Yes. What of it?


 Camera's usually cut away at the sight of blood. The latter half of the match was filmed so awkwardly.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Camera's usually cut away at the sight of blood. The latter half of the match was filmed so awkwardly.


The cut above the eye came after she did the bridge out, so no.
I also doubt they would be so fast in catching and reacting to it.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> The cut above the eye came after she did the bridge out, so no.
> I also doubt they would be so fast in catching and reacting to it.


She got cut within the 1st 3 minutes.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> She got cut within the 1st 3 minutes.


she got the cut from Charlotte's big boot right after bridging out from under Sasha, camera missed the bridging out.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Why is it that she keeps getting over? This Bryan Alvarez logic is what gets me, he's an idiot, usually wrong and he hates Becky. Why do people quote him when it comes to Becky?
> 
> She lost because of concern/empathy which is a common character flaw. Becky is a flawed character which makes her relatable and easy to get behind. Alexa needed a distraction + hands on tights to beat Becky. Becky will never get accused of superman/woman booking. She will stay over.


I don't buy this for a second. First of all, I didn't quite Alvarez because I've never heard him talk about Becky. I had no idea that he'd made such a comment. So please, stop jumping to conclusions. These are MY thoughts, and it's a problem that I've had with WWE's babyface writing for years now.

Being "empathetic" doesn't mean being "stupid." And having "flaws" doesn't mean "lets fall for the same exact stuff over and over and over and over and over." When you constantly get screwed over, in the same kind of ways, you should LEARN SOMETHING after awhile. You can be empathetic, and still keep your guard up.

That's not "superwoman booking," that making a character seem like they have a monicum of common sense. And I don't think that that's too much to ask for. And again, I don't relate to her because of this trend in the writing. I relate to her IN SPITE of it. It's just an annoying anchor around her neck imo.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> I don't buy this for a second. First of all, I didn't quite Alvarez because I've never heard him talk about Becky. I had no idea that he'd made such a comment. So please, stop jumping to conclusions. These are MY thoughts, and it's a problem that I've had with WWE's babyface writing for years now.
> 
> Being "empathetic" doesn't mean being "stupid." And having "flaws" doesn't mean "lets fall for the same exact stuff over and over and over and over and over." When you constantly get screwed over, in the same kind of ways, you should LEARN SOMETHING after awhile. You can be empathetic, and still keep your guard up.
> 
> That's not "superwoman booking," that making a character seem like they have a monicum of common sense. And I don't think that that's too much to ask for. And again, I don't relate to her because of this trend in the writing. I relate to her IN SPITE of it. It's just an annoying anchor around her neck imo.


They're trying to paint Nikki as sympathetic, constantly milking her neck injury for sympathy of which she believably isn't. The women's stuff this week felt so phoned in so they got lazy. Nikki was the lead face this week compared to Becky the last 3-4 and their go to angle is sympathy so. They really didn't think this one through this week.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I personally don't mind the straight fire comeback sequence, though i see why people find it a bit off putting.
> 
> She definitely needs to use some more high impact moves though, and the annoying thing is, we know she can, she's done it before.


That legdrop she hit on the first SmackDown live from up top was pretty sweet, bloody loved that. She should save that for stuff like the pay-per-views though.

To be fair other than Nattie she's largely been facing Bliss who is pretty green still (without the brand split, no way she would be up for at least a year or so) so she's probably having to work a little more carefully. No real concerns here like some have mentioned, right now it's a case of trying to make sure everyone's getting their footing before pushing on post-Backlash. She'll be just fine.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Becky really needs to break out the move at the 5 minute mark again.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Astro Zombie said:


>


Is it just me or does Becky look slimmer in that picture?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> Becky really needs to break out the move at the 5 minute mark again.


She used a variation of this versus Summer a short while ago, but Summer made it kind of weird.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Is it just me or does Becky look slimmer in that picture?


She looks great I know that much


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

All this talk about suplexes is kinda silly. WWE is being sued in every direction and there's more lawsuits coming. There's been a litany of injuries in the division this year alone. "She needs to bring back" thinking is kinda dumb. The women have likely been instructed not to do certain moves on a regular basis.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

JCole said:


> All this talk about suplexes is kinda silly. WWE is being sued in every direction and there's more lawsuits coming. There's been a litany of injuries in the division this year alone. "She needs to bring back" thinking is kinda dumb. The women have likely been instructed not to do certain moves on a regular basis.


Yep. Just like booker t says ring psycholgy is more important than risky moves for a pop. Becky knows how to do the moves but not every woman can take them. Nikki naomi emma and sasha are all injury prone so some moves arent worth doing outside of special matches.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> All this talk about suplexes is kinda silly. WWE is being sued in every direction and there's more lawsuits coming. There's been a litany of injuries in the division this year alone. "She needs to bring back" thinking is kinda dumb. The women have likely been instructed not to do certain moves on a regular basis.


The discussion was started over the fact some of Becky's offense kills the crowd in particular the straight fiyah catchphrase. 

I hate that audiences today are conditioned to pop for the most dangerous spots, finisher kickouts and excessive amounts of nearfalls.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

Astro Zombie said:


>


cheers! love charlotte an becky


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

:becky


----------



## Gibbyson (Jul 7, 2015)

JCole said:


> All this talk about suplexes is kinda silly. WWE is being sued in every direction and there's more lawsuits coming. There's been a litany of injuries in the division this year alone. "She needs to bring back" thinking is kinda dumb. The women have likely been instructed not to do certain moves on a regular basis.


More lawsuits coming? From the same goof that keeps coming after them?


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sometimes it helps to take a look beyond booking (WWE never protects their best workers anyways because they know good matches can and will get over regardless of losses) and check out how much she's promoted relative to the majority of the women's division across both brands. *Maybe* she'll never be that frontrunner she could definitely be, and that fucking sucks. But even without a title to her name thus far, things like the Revolution in both NXT and the main roster, and that match at WM32 are building a place for her in history, brick by straight fiery brick.

She's gonna be just fine lads


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

aww her and Luke are so cute


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772881546638417921


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

She sure seems to have time of her life, is really happy and positive about everything.
Even if WWE refuse to give her a push she still wins at life.

:swanson


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> She sure seems to have time of her life, is really happy and positive about everything.
> Even if WWE refuse to give her a push she still wins at life.
> 
> :swanson


It's funny, I've been looking at some of the older posts here. And after she was made to tap out clean at Battleground, some people were arguing that it was no big deal because they were totally going to do something cool with her a Summerslam. She would get her win back, or really highlighted in a big way, so her losing to freaking Natalya wasn't a big thing.

Then we get to Summerslam, and she's in a meaningless throwaway six-woman tag match (that the crowd was completely dead for and was horribly placed on the card), her team loses, and who was the star of the show. Nikki Bella, that's who. Well, that didn't work out as well as hoped/expected I guess.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Reotor said:


> She sure seems to have time of her life, is really happy and positive about everything.
> Even if WWE refuse to give her a push she still wins at life.
> 
> :swanson


She'll get her run at some point. Maybe starting at Backlash, or later down the line...some day it will happen and we are all going to lose our collective shit, and it will be glorious.

Great to see her enjoying what she does though, that goes a long, long way. To think, she was away from the business for a long while and she made her way back. To achieve that alone is pretty incredible, and to do as well as she has, yeah, she is a winner at life.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> It's funny, I've been looking at some of the older posts here. And after she was made to tap out clean at Battleground, some people were arguing that it was no big deal because they were totally going to do something cool with her a Summerslam. She would get her win back, or really highlighted in a big way, so her losing to freaking Natalya wasn't a big thing.
> 
> Then we get to Summerslam, and she's in a meaningless throwaway six-woman tag match (that the crowd was completely dead for and was horribly placed on the card), her team loses, and who was the star of the show. Nikki Bella, that's who. Well, that didn't work out as well as hoped/expected I guess.


She's more over now than she was then. The loss wasn't clean anyway if you'd just open your eyes and see the cheapshot to the injured knee while the ref was holding Becky back and giving her instructions.

Making Nikki 1st champ when her babyface character is the same as it was in 2014 sounds so stupid. Everyone is either new or has changed their presentation in some way except Natalya and Nikki.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Smackdown: Becky gets distracted and pinned

Raw: Bayley gets distracted, kicks out of a roll up, pins the champ with her finish clean

There should be a NJPW for women, so that Becky could leave, because right now WWE is the only place where a woman can get some exposure, and they are wasting her there.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Smackdown: Becky gets distracted and pinned
> 
> Raw: Bayley gets distracted, kicks out of a roll up, pins the champ with her finish clean
> 
> There should be a NJPW for women, so that Becky could leave, because right now WWE is the only place where a woman can get some exposure, and they are wasting her there.


Get a clue! It's actually character continuity. Usually When Becky sees someone getting beat down in front of her, she helps them. Becky was about to help, then Alexa rolled up Becky with tights for the pin.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

And she couldn't kick out of the roll up, while Bayley could? Becky is booked as a retard that gets distracted by everything. Why would she want to help Nikki in the first place?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

We already went over this
There is a huge gap between Sasha/Bayley booking and Becky's.
Sasha and Bayley always come out on top, even in situations where heels team up against them, easily kick out of roll ups and shrug off any distractions or ambushes.

Becky on the other hand will lose to the tiniest distraction.

BTW it appears Emma is on her way to RAW, so thats another unresolved feud with Becky.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Yea stupid booking makes one lose to a rookie and the other beats the champ on her first shot. Lame booking wwe


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Yea stupid booking makes one lose to a rookie and the other beats the champ on her first shot. Lame booking wwe


In fairness Alexa grabbed Beckys tights, it wasn't just a rollup.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> In fairness Alexa grabbed Beckys tights, it wasn't just a rollup.


Charlotte grabbed Bayleys pants at Raw, but Bayley kicked out. Besides, why does holding somebodys pants help you pin him/her?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> Charlotte grabbed Bayleys pants at Raw, but Bayley kicked out. Besides, why does holding somebodys pants help you pin him/her?


oh, I didn't catch Charlotte do that. But its supposed to give you more leverage over the person you're pinning so they can't kick out


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> And she couldn't kick out of the roll up, while Bayley could? Becky is booked as a retard that gets distracted by everything. Why would she want to help Nikki in the first place?


The way they're booking Bayley right now takes away her underdog aura. 
"if I see someone in trouble I help them out." 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6f67LjTgdII


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> The way they're booking Bayley right now takes away her underdog aura.
> "*if I see someone in trouble I help them out.*"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6f67LjTgdII


Well then, maybe she should become a ringside security guard.:grin2: She wants to win a match and then she wants to help, which distracts her and she ends up accomplishing neither.
I would have been fine if this was a one time thing, but it's becoming her gimmick, that she loses to distractions.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Well then, maybe she should become a ringside security guard.:grin2: She wants to win a match and then she wants to help, which distracts her and she ends up accomplishing neither.
> I would have been fine if this was a one time thing, but it's becoming her gimmick, that she loses to distractions.


Them cramming too much into 1 segment to the point nothing felt important. Them furthering Nikki vs Carmella, Becky is pretty much the ultimate Babyface, with a potential Bliss feud later on and building Naomi vs Natalya for Total divas down the road.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Cant wait for hopefully becky getting promo time tonight


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> Cant wait for hopefully becky getting promo time tonight


I'm expecting tonight to mostly be about Carmella/Nikki, where the women are concerned.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I need pics! :becky


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Cant wait for hopefully becky getting promo time tonight
> ...


Thats gonna suck becky gotta shine


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Just remembered this happened that time:



















Good times.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Dang becky was really owning the segment cutting a good promo and controlled the crowd then natalya came and everything went downhill from there. They really need becjy kynch


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Well, at least they gave the women some promo time to promote the upcoming match, and clarified the format (although, I always understood a 6-pack challenge to be an elimination, I'm glad DB clarified that for good measure). Really enjoyed DB's introduction of Becky--"one and only" :yes and she seemed to get some good pop, too. I thought it was kinda funny to hear Becky take a jab at the expectation that Nikki would be the first to come out. It's as if WWE is aware of how fans are expecting them to book things, and poking fun at themselves yet at the same time demonstrating, or at least presenting a case for how things on SDL might be different. 

Total Bellas getting booed :lmao

Also, Becky's promo... roud still best on the mic. Giving me some more hope, so far. If the match construction and booking is done well for the PPV, and they don't get screwed into a cooldown timeslot, and they get enough time to work... this match could actually be quite good. I could easily see a great in-ring story being delivered throughout an elimination like this. And to have Becky triumphing in the end could be rather amazingly done. It's giving me a bit more hope, and I'm certainly more excited to see it now, so WWE is apparently doing a good job of promoting interest for it this week which is what I was hoping for.

Nattie was actually not as bad as she usually is on the mic. This is not to say she was great or anything... she was still kinda cheesy and still... Nattie-like, for lack of a better description, but she was at least staying on point and getting herself some heat which is at least some kind of improvement. At the very least I wasn't completely cringing and facepalming at her like I usually do.

Alexa was pretty good here. The line about being a Bella trophy husband was lulsy. 

Then Carmella came out and officially solidified herself as worse than Nattie on the mic. I didn't think it was possible, but alas... 

In retrospect, it probably became a little more "catty" than I would have preferred, but I am still glad they did something instead of nothing. 

I thought it was interesting how Nikki seemed to recoil from Becky when she went to check on her. I wonder if that is foreshadowing something to come later tonight or at Backlash...


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Okay opening segment Becky came off the best of the girls followed by Alexa. The dialogue came off kinda catty though.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

what was with Becky kinda elbowing Nikki after tagging her in early in the match?


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> what was with Becky kinda elbowing Nikki after tagging her in early in the match?


Carmella knocked Becky into Nikki, that's my best guess.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> what was with Becky kinda elbowing Nikki after tagging her in early in the match?


Carmella escaped the hold and pushed Becky into Nikki.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Becky's promo was great. Still have a feeling she's not winning on Sunday.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

On Talking Smack, when they were discussing the women's division, the scrolling Twitter feed at the bottom was full of pro-Becky tweets.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Astro Zombie said:


> Becky's promo was great. Still have a feeling she's not winning on Sunday.


Same.
Thinking there's gona be some Eva Marie fuckery? or she won't be back by then?


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Same.
> Thinking there's gona be some Eva Marie fuckery? or she won't be back by then?


I think her suspension ends on the 17th so she won't be back. Unless they just play her music to fuck with everyone.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Wait... How far along is Emma? is she cleared yet?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Zero chance of Becky winning on Sunday. Nikki is not jobbing twice in a row.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Wait... How far along is Emma? is she cleared yet?


Nobody knows. She and WWE aren't saying anything.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Zero chance of Becky winning on Sunday. Nikki is not jobbing twice in a row.


You use that word but I don't think you know what it means. Doing the job is different than jobbing. Honestly it's either Nikki or Becky that wins it, Nikki seems too obvious. I'm expecting Backlash if Nikki does win. Natalya is kind of a darkhorse pick.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> On Talking Smack, when they were discussing the women's division, the scrolling Twitter feed at the bottom was full of pro-Becky tweets.


That's encouraging. It does seem to be that her fanbase is growing recently, which can only be a good thing.



Acezwicker said:


> You use that word but I don't think you know what it means. Doing the job is different than jobbing. Honestly it's either Nikki or Becky that wins it, Nikki seems too obvious. *I'm expecting Backlash if Nikki does win.* Natalya is kind of a darkhorse pick.


Think you may be right. If Becky isn't in the final two I can see the crowd shitting on the final stages of the match, and if it comes down to Nikki/Becky at the end then I'm pretty sure Becky will get the crowd backing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> You use that word but I don't think you know what it means. Doing the job is different than jobbing. Honestly it's either Nikki or Becky that wins it, Nikki seems too obvious. I'm expecting Backlash if Nikki does win. Natalya is kind of a darkhorse pick.


Jobbing is the act of losing a match. Anybody that loses a match is doing the job or jobbing. They're the same thing. Saying somebody jobbed is not the same as calling them a jobber.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

If you are calling out people for misusing terms in this thread you'd be here all day between people proclaiming Becky is being burying or a jobber.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Carmella escaped the hold and pushed Becky into Nikki.


ah, missed that. 

Anyway, she was really good overall last night. I hope theres a gif of her dancing to Naomi's music


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Becky and Alexa are the only choices that I would accept. 

It all should come down to them either wanting a face or a heel as champion. When that part is decided, then just go with the best on the respective category... Becky is the best face and Alexa is the best heel.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dibil13 said:


> Zero chance of Becky winning on Sunday. Nikki is not jobbing twice in a row.


Based on what? Nikki hasn't been doing much save for a few bumps. It really does look like WWE is easing her back into a bigger role instead of just forcefully pushing her. She'll win it, but I don't see it happening until much later. And it's a bit far fetched to say Becky has a "zero chance" of winning considering she's been the centerpiece of the SD women since being drafted for the most part. I think it'll either be her or Carmella.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Sincere said:


> I thought it was interesting how Nikki seemed to recoil from Becky when she went to check on her. I wonder if that is foreshadowing something to come later tonight or at Backlash...












Looks like someone else caught it and made a gif.

Then, later that night in the tag, Carmella pushed Becky into Nikki. These are the same sort of circumstances that were used to turn Nattie heel, if you recall.

If these indications are correctly foreshadowing a heel turn, and not red herrings, this could potentially be bad news for Becky at Backlash. Nikki probably kind of had to be a face, for a short while, because the return-from-injury-pop needed to run its course. But if they want to put the title on Nikki, and particularly if they want to do this over Becky who currently has the crowd on her side, having face Nikki go over as the champ is risking the crowd being misaligned with their decision, and shitting on their title inauguration. I don't think this is something they want to risk, personally. But if they turn Nikki heel to put the title on her, they're protected, because then getting booed will be in alignment with their choice (and maybe I'm just a biased mark, but I'm having trouble seeing the current Smackdown crowd being especially positive about #Beckylosinglol here).


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Looks like someone else caught it and made a gif.
> 
> Then, later that night in the tag, Carmella pushed Becky into Nikki. These are the same sort of circumstances that were used to turn Nattie heel, if you recall.
> 
> If these indications are correctly foreshadowing a heel turn, and not red herrings, this could potentially be bad news for Becky at Backlash. Nikki probably kind of had to be a face, for a short while, because the return-from-injury-pop needed to run its course. But if they want to put the title on Nikki, and particularly if they want to do this over Becky who currently has the crowd on her side, having face Nikki go over as the champ is risking the crowd being misaligned with their decision, and shitting on their title inauguration. I don't think this is something they want to risk, personally. But if they turn Nikki heel to put the title on her, they're protected, because then getting booed will be in alignment with their choice (and maybe I'm just a biased mark, but I'm having trouble seeing the current Smackdown crowd being especially positive about #Beckylosinglol here).


I don't think they would bother with actually paying attention to who is face and who is a heel. Roman has been the most hated babyface for the past few years and Rollins the most loved heel in a few years. Besides, once eva returns they would have 2 babyfaces and 5 heels (which still can happen, it's WWE afterall).


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Sincere said:


> Looks like someone else caught it and made a gif.
> 
> Then, later that night in the tag, Carmella pushed Becky into Nikki. These are the same sort of circumstances that were used to turn Nattie heel, if you recall.
> 
> If these indications are correctly foreshadowing a heel turn, and not red herrings, this could potentially be bad news for Becky at Backlash. Nikki probably kind of had to be a face, for a short while, because the return-from-injury-pop needed to run its course. But if they want to put the title on Nikki, and particularly if they want to do this over Becky who currently has the crowd on her side, having face Nikki go over as the champ is risking the crowd being misaligned with their decision, and shitting on their title inauguration. I don't think this is something they want to risk, personally. But if they turn Nikki heel to put the title on her, they're protected, because then getting booed will be in alignment with their choice (and maybe I'm just a biased mark, but I'm having trouble seeing the current Smackdown crowd being especially positive about #Beckylosinglol here).


I saw the bump in the tag match and assumed it was just a minor slip up from the three, but I didn't see Nikki recoiling from Becky as per that gif. Interesting. In which case that's encouraging, and I agree, this would be the way to go about putting the title on Nikki. I like her but her winning the title as face is counterproductive to the narrative WWE are trying to tell. Her winning as a heel plays into said narrative and protects the "prestige" (if you will) of that title. She's never going to be a sympathetic character, and she's never going to appeal to hardcore fans nearly in the same way as Becky or Bayley do. So use her in a way which not only protects her but the "credibility" of the division.

I think most of us want the same thing, even if we don't agree on how to go about it. I want a meaningful payoff for Becky and these other women. When that moment for her comes, I don't know. Maybe at Survivor Series, maybe at Royal Rumble or WM, maybe even at Backlash. Only time will tell. They've done stupid shit with Becky in the past, but ultimately I don't think they'll put over a part-timer with a bum neck at her expense. Or at least, in a way which sacrifices all of the time and investment they've put into her and the story at large.


----------



## Miz-Zou (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

she always has funny mimicking..she's probably the best in this domain...love this.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Looks like someone else caught it and made a gif.
> 
> Then, later that night in the tag, Carmella pushed Becky into Nikki. These are the same sort of circumstances that were used to turn Nattie heel, if you recall.
> 
> If these indications are correctly foreshadowing a heel turn, and not red herrings, this could potentially be bad news for Becky at Backlash. Nikki probably kind of had to be a face, for a short while, because the return-from-injury-pop needed to run its course. But if they want to put the title on Nikki, and particularly if they want to do this over Becky who currently has the crowd on her side, having face Nikki go over as the champ is risking the crowd being misaligned with their decision, and shitting on their title inauguration. I don't think this is something they want to risk, personally. But if they turn Nikki heel to put the title on her, they're protected, because then getting booed will be in alignment with their choice (and maybe I'm just a biased mark, but I'm having trouble seeing the current Smackdown crowd being especially positive about #Beckylosinglol here).


As you say, having Nikki turn heel again be the best way of putting the title on her, otherwise she faces getting Reigns/Batista'd by the crowd; turning her heel would protect her if they did decide to go with her and let's face it, she's been flipped and flopped heel and face so they could do that easily. That said, as Callisto says, it feels like they're easing Nikki back in and maybe having her and Carmella continuing on their feud without the belt could be the way they go, with Becky and Bliss being the title feud, or something, whilst Nikki continues to find her feet.

It could just be however given how everyone's all in it for themselves at the end of the day with the title match coming up, that Nikki was just getting a bit tetchy and that's just highlighting those particular tensions.

As I said upthread, I think the crowd would shit on the rest of the match if Becky wasn't in the final two, and that's not bias; she's clearly been getting the biggest crowd pops and chants of the division and is clearly the fan favourite. If she doesn't win, they'll either have Nikki turn heel or it could be a good way of building up heat for say, Alexa Bliss. Maybe, just maybe, they'll have Becky kick off the new era with a bang though; with the Usos likely getting the tag belts over the beloved Slater/Rhyno team, they're gonna need something to put the smile on the fans' faces, and Becky winning would certainly provide that.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

CJ said:


>


The woman of 1000 faces.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

emm_bee said:


> It could just be however given how everyone's all in it for themselves at the end of the day with the title match coming up, that Nikki was just getting a bit tetchy and that's just highlighting those particular tensions.


That could very well be. But, if that were the case, I would have expected these tensions to be more center stage than they were for the faces, as it was with the heel side where Becky got them all bickering with each other until Nattie realized what she was doing. They didn't really play it up like "dissent among the faces," it was more exclusive to Nikki and Becky, and this particular narrative was reinforced several times throughout the night. First they had Becky commenting on how she came out first instead of Nikki, then they had the faces come out to defend Becky against the heels (note: no obvious tensions there, as we saw with the heels), then they had the subtle little recoil from Nikki, and then later on they had Carmella throw Becky into Nikki. It seemed much more deliberate and exclusive to Nikki and Becky than just general tension going into the 6-pack.

In any case, I'm likely to be disappointed if they put the belt on Nikki regardless of whether or not they do pull a heel turn with her, just because that's not a very good commentary to be making about the division, especially at this stage. But it is a bit worrying that there are signs she may be turning heel, because that would seem to indicate they're doing that to be able to more easily put the belt on her for the aforementioned reasons. Then again, it could also maybe be part of the story they intend to tell via match construction and ring work, to produce a more compelling triumphant face moment? Down to a 1v1, heel turn, lots of dirty heel tactics, making it look grim for Becky, only for her to snatch a last-ditch comeback win out of the jaws of defeat? I could see that being within the realm of possibility, too, even if my cynicism is suggesting the former is much more likely.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

I can see Nikki winning cause she's the star of Total Divas or Naomi based on her ring entrance. Becky conti he's to take digs at creative, as she's rightfully unhappy about her current status. She needs to do like Paige and try to maneuver her way out of WWE.

Becky never cuts promos that were as bad as the ones from this past Monday night that's for sure!


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

fenixdrago said:


> I can see Nikki winning cause she's the star of Total Divas or Naomi based on her ring entrance. *Becky conti he's to take digs at creative, as she's rightfully unhappy about her current status. She needs to do like Paige and try to maneuver her way out of WWE.*
> 
> Becky never cuts promos that were as bad as the ones from this past Monday night that's for sure!


No she doesn't, seriously, cease with this utter nonsense. She seems pretty happy overall (she had a dig at the Divas Revolution storyline, but she's not the only one who did either), is with her good friends and living the dream that she's always wanted, and not only that, but she's getting pretty well promoted. She's been on WWE TV for what, two years including NXT? It took Sasha and Bayley two and a half years or so to even win a title in developmental.

She's doing just fine.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> No she doesn't, seriously, cease with this utter nonsense. She seems pretty happy overall (she had a dig at the Divas Revolution storyline, but she's not the only one who did either), is with her good friends and living the dream that she's always wanted, and not only that, but she's getting pretty well promoted. She's been on WWE TV for what, two years including NXT? It took Sasha and Bayley two and a half years or so to even win a title in developmental.
> 
> She's doing just fine.


She got beaten in every big match she has been in except for SummerSlam last year. Thats not "fine".


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

meele said:


> She got beaten in every big match she has been in except for SummerSlam last year. Thats not "fine".


She's over on the main roster and gaining in popularity all the time, and has done it in pretty quick time when you look at the time Sasha and Bayley had to develop in NXT (not comparing Charlotte because she's a special case), and has adapted to life there very quickly. She's been well promoted, taken her chances when given them despite not winning (superwoman booking doesn't befit her character).

She'll get her big win whether it's Sunday or down the line; there's a long-term story to be told here and as Hurin said a few pages back, she's building her place in history bit by bit. Play the long game, sit tight.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Becky is my baby gurl, but those of you talking about "fans will shit on the match" if Becky loses need to get real.

Fans don't care about the women's division, or Becky, enough to express anything more than mild disappoint.

I swear, some of you are down right delusional. She has fan support, but she isn't the female Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62484825 said:


> I love Becky, but those of you talking about "fans will shit on the match" if Becky loses need to get real.
> 
> Fans don't care about the women's division, or Becky, enough to express anything more than mild disappoint.


Thanks for sharing. It's great to know there are a handful of people who post here to do little more than insult and condescend to everyone else. 

This thread used to be more fun.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> She's over on the main roster and gaining in popularity all the time, and has done it in pretty quick time when you look at the time Sasha and Bayley had to develop in NXT (not comparing Charlotte because she's a special case), and has adapted to life there very quickly. She's been well promoted, taken her chances when given them despite not winning (superwoman booking doesn't befit her character).
> 
> She'll get her big win whether it's Sunday or down the line; there's a long-term story to be told here and as Hurin said a few pages back, she's building her place in history bit by bit. Play the long game, sit tight.


They did the underdog story with Bayley in NXT 1 year ago, and it got one of the biggest reactions ever, and produced the best womens match in WWE ever. You don't have to wait forever. Becky is not going to have any bigger reaction further down the road. She is at the top of her "underdogness" right now, and the fact that she lost every big feud she has been in since NXT (Sasha, Charlotte, Dana, Nattie) makes her less and less credible. People complained about Dolph not being credible in his rivalry with Ambrose and he is a 2x World champ and 5x IC champ. Becky is a 0 time champ with 0 rivalries won ever.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

meele said:


> They did the underdog story with Bayley in NXT 1 year ago, and it got one of the biggest reactions ever, and produced the best womens match in WWE ever. You don't have to wait forever. Becky is not going to have any bigger reaction further down the road. She is at the top of her "underdogness" right now, and the fact that she lost every big feud she has been in since NXT (Sasha, Charlotte, Dana, Nattie) makes her less and less credible. People complained about Dolph not being credible in his rivalry with Ambrose and he is a 2x World champ and 5x IC champ. Becky is a 0 time champ with 0 rivalries won ever.


No I agree, you don't have to wait forever, however, she's still got time on her side, and so far, she has been one of the success stories. I think certainly by the time WM33 comes around, she'll have had her PPV singles win. Since moving to Smackdown though, she has had that increase in the support...moving her away from the other three might have its benefits.

Believe! :becky


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Thanks for sharing. It's great to know there are a handful of people who post here to do little more than insult and condescend to everyone else.
> 
> This thread used to be more fun.


I post here regularly thank you very much, go back a few pages and I wrote like 5 paragraph s expressing my support of Becky.

Just because I'm not some obsessive, botherlije stalker who spends my entire day posting in this thread doesn't make me a non supporter.

So sit your ass down and stop acting like I came in here and insulted you when all I did is tell you to get real.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> No I agree, you don't have to wait forever, however, she's still got time on her side, and so far, she has been one of the success stories. *I think certainly by the time WM33 comes around, she'll have had her PPV singles win*. Since moving to Smackdown though, she has had that increase in the support...moving her away from the other three might have its benefits.
> 
> Believe! :becky


This sentence is so atrocious and so true at the same time. Also, I will never believe in WWE as long as Vince's heart is beating.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyway, here's Becky looking like she's about to drop the most straight fire mixtape of 2016:


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

That belt sure looks good next to Becky eh.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crasp said:


> That belt sure looks good next to Becky eh.


It'd look far better around her waist :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


> It'd look far better around her waist :becky


Or slung over dem boulder shoulders :becky


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

i so want becky to win the SD belt


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Heck yea becky gonna win it all. Shes the fire of the division


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

So i see Nikki is the leading favorite in the Backlash betting odds.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

fenixdrago said:


> So i see Nikki is the leading favorite in the Backlash betting odds.


Yes. Your post is missing a second sentence.

Nikki was portrayed as favorite on TV. This isn't a shock.

Becky is better chasing a title than holding it. I don't know why most people in this thread don't grasp that.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

JCole said:


> Yes. Your post is missing a second sentence.
> 
> Nikki was portrayed as favorite on TV. This isn't a shock.
> 
> Becky is better chasing a title than holding it. I don't know why most people in this thread don't grasp that.


We've never seen her hold a title so I don't know how you can make that claim.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> Yes. Your post is missing a second sentence.
> 
> Nikki was portrayed as favorite on TV. This isn't a shock.
> 
> Becky is better chasing a title than holding it. I don't know why most people in this thread don't grasp that.


She is a great chaser yes, but for a real feel good moment of which they are few and far in between for Babyfaces. Becky really should win it down the road. Sami Zayn and Bayley are the same way honestly, better chasers than champs. Chase without a proper payoff would just be empty. Becky could be a good to pretty good champ depending on booking and she can easily elevate the championship.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Freeway.86 said:


> We've never seen her hold a title so I don't know how you can make that claim.


Precisely! It's not like, for example, Roman Reigns where we can say he was tested and wasn't up to the job yet.

It's not like her career would be automatically ruined if they give Becks a title run and it doesn't electrify the fanbase either.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> She is a great chaser yes, but for a feel good moment of which they are few and far in between for Babyfaces. Becky really should win it down the road. Sami Zayn and Bayley feel the same way honestly better chasers than champs. Chase without a proper payoff would just be empty. Becky could be a good to pretty good champ depending on booking and she can easily elevate the championship.


Becky is the best that WWE has in terms of ring work and likability, but the company keeps crapping all over her. Her referencing WWE's poor booking of her has turned into a pattern. 

Becky is not like certain others who have spent most of their main roster time on the injured list. She's also not like certain others who have become a problem in and out of the locker room and have hooked up with boyfriends who always turn into headaches for the office of every company they work for.

Becky is also better than Bayley and has more potential for longevity. Bayley will just be a flash in the pan on the main roster. Becky doesn't have to be the female CM Punk or a troublesome goth chick in order to get over. The fans always cheer her on for her likability.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Wildcat410 said:


> Precisely! It's not like, for example, Roman Reigns where we can say he was tested and wasn't up to the job yet.
> 
> It's not like her career would be automatically ruined if they give Becks a title run and it doesn't electrify the fanbase either.


"Becky is better chasing" is an entirely subjective and arbitrary claim, anyhow. It's just a way of rationalizing another loss, and another missed opportunity.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

fenixdrago said:


> Becky is the best that WWE has in terms of ring work and likability, but the company keeps crapping all over her. Her referencing WWE's poor booking of her has turned into a pattern.
> 
> Becky is not like certain others who have spent most of their main roster time on the injured list. She's also not like certain others who have become a problem in and out of the locker room and have hooked up with boyfriends who always turn into headaches for the office of every company they work for.
> 
> Becky is also better than Bayley and has more potential for longevity. Bayley will just be a flash in the pan on the main roster. Becky doesn't have to be the female CM Punk or a troublesome goth chick in order to get over. The fans always cheer her on for her likability.


I really wish they'd let her get the most of every feud she's in. You give her the opportunities you get the most of them by letting her talk.

Becky dating out of company is useful so this never happens.

It seems like Bayley went to raw because of Paige. Bayley's strikes and promos are going to be a problem down the road.


Side note: if they actually try turning Becky heel, she probably wouldn't get booed much or if at all. She seems to likable to hate.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> She is a great chaser yes, but for a real feel good moment of which they are few and far in between for Babyfaces. Becky really should win it down the road. Sami Zayn and Bayley are the same way honestly, better chasers than champs. Chase without a proper payoff would just be empty. Becky could be a good to pretty good champ depending on booking and she can easily elevate the championship.


Yeah, I agree and Zayn and Bayley are very similar in this regard to Becky. I get that people want to see Becky win (we all do!) but it would feel far more satisfying if she overhauled Nikki to do it. There's a good story to be told there; the hero vs the villain, the new era vs one of the remnants of the old era, one of the Four Horsewomen vs the Total Diva, the underdog vs the longest reigning Divas champion. By building up Becky to go over Nikki at the end having fought through the obstacles and the heartbreak, it gives that rewarding payoff.

Winning it off the bat in the six pack challenge would be nice, and I'd be happy, but with the proper build up and Becky overhauling Nikki down the line at say, Royal Rumble or even Wrestlemania, it could be a really memorable and special moment.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I think a bigger problem than chaser vs. champion is a lack of good opponents and feuds if she wins. Who on that roster can really put on a good match with Becky? Natalya? They just did that feud and put zero effort into it. The two work so well together that they got some decent-good matches out of it regardless. If creative bothered trying a second time round maybe you have an enjoyable feud. Then what?

The problem is none of the other women on Smackdown are more than passable in the ring so it would take some very competent writing to make up for that, and we all know how WWE is. A Becky title reign more than likely ends up similar to Dean's: flat and mediocre. Maybe a good promo here and there, but disappointing and forgettable matches.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

All that's needed for a good Becky reign really is her doing open challenges like Cena.

Also keep her lovable loser traits.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> I think a bigger problem than chaser vs. champion is a lack of good opponents and feuds if she wins. Who on that roster can really put on a good match with Becky? Natalya? They just did that feud and put zero effort into it. The two work so well together that they got some decent-good matches out of it regardless. If creative bothered trying a second time round maybe you have an enjoyable feud. Then what?
> 
> The problem is none of the other women on Smackdown are more than passable in the ring so it would take some very competent writing to make up for that, and we all know how WWE is. A Becky title reign more than likely ends up similar to Dean's: flat and mediocre. Maybe a good promo here and there, but disappointing and forgettable matches.


The fortunate thing for SD is that with Ryan Ward as head writer (the writer during NXT's hottest period) there's a good chance of it being better than it otherwise would have been. On RAW, she'd have two or three good opponents but could be ruined by poor writing.

As you say, Nattie's a good solid option for matches, and Alexa Bliss is someone with the potential to improve and in terms of mic skills could be a good foil. Asuka further the line maybe once she's done in NXT?


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Zayn won the NXT championship after like an 18 month chase and the pop was as big as it would have been after a 3 year chase. Now he is an underdog again and when he wins the Universal Championship everyone is gonna go nuts again. Bayley has been chasing the NXT championship for slhightly over 2 years, and thats because she wasn't a really good worker back in 2013/early '14 and needed improving. The reaction she got at NXT Brooklyn was thunderous, and wouldn't have been any bigger a year later. Now both Sami and Bayley are established, as credible, while Becky has been chasing since her NXT debut and never won a rivalry for 2 years straight. It doesn't matter if she wins the title at Backlash or 6 months later at Mania. The reaction is gonna be great either way (ok, WM will probably be bigger, but they had their chance and the left the title on Charlotte for some reason, plus you can have Becky defend the title at Mania, which wiuld be a suprise (most people would think that WM would be a time for a title change)). My main concern is that the hype for Becky will get progresivelly smaller. It's a simillar deal with Ambrose. They did the chase with him and in 2014 he was the biggest Babyface next to Bryan, in 2015 he got a huge reaction at EC after he "beat" Rollins, hell even before WM, when he got the visual pin over HHH at Roadblock, everyone went crazy. And now that he has the title people are not nearly as much into him as they were a year or 2 ago. But much like Sami and Bayley, Ambrose was presented like a winner, beating KO for the IC championship for example. If Becky doesn't win they should really really really at least make her do something impressive, like submit 2 gals at once, like Nattie once did.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

CJ said:


>


Damn it, why does Bex needs to be so perfect? :becky


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Also, can we stop calling Becky an underdog.

I mean she is, but I rather loveable loser at this point.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> The fortunate thing for SD is that with Ryan Ward as head writer (the writer during NXT's hottest period) there's a good chance of it being better than it otherwise would have been. On RAW, she'd have two or three good opponents but could be ruined by poor writing.
> 
> As you say, Nattie's a good solid option for matches, and Alexa Bliss is someone with the potential to improve and in terms of mic skills could be a good foil. Asuka further the line maybe once she's done in NXT?


Bliss is probably the best option character wise, sure. She has the viciousness that heels like Natalya lack. 

I don't know if Asuka will ever leave NXT but if she does it's probably no sooner than April 2017. If they're planning to have Becky chase the title until winning at WM33 then that could be a problem. Either Asuka beats Becky and ends her reign very quickly, or Becky beats Asuka which pretty much kills her on arrival. Neither could afford the loss. They'd need to take care in keeping the two apart for a few months, maybe until at least Summerslam. It would be a great feud though, a dream match of mine. They're the two best in their division by far. Booked right they could have the best women's matches in WWE history.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

How can becky be an underdog if she has submission brown belt and is trained in more fighting styles? She can beat up the entire women roster in real fight. Anyway lucky the people who gonna meet her sunday at wizard world


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> I think a bigger problem than chaser vs. champion is a lack of good opponents and feuds if she wins. Who on that roster can really put on a good match with Becky? Natalya? They just did that feud and put zero effort into it. The two work so well together that they got some decent-good matches out of it regardless. If creative bothered trying a second time round maybe you have an enjoyable feud. Then what?
> 
> The problem is none of the other women on Smackdown are more than passable in the ring so it would take some very competent writing to make up for that, and we all know how WWE is. A Becky title reign more than likely ends up similar to Dean's: flat and mediocre. Maybe a good promo here and there, but disappointing and forgettable matches.


Even if this is accurate, how is that an argument for her to chase, instead of be champ? Isn't that going to be an issue regardless of whether she's chasing or holding the title, anyway? That's another reason why it seems to me the 6-pack challenge will be as good a time as any, because then, even if the actual match isn't the greatest, at least she's overcoming heavier odds which lends itself to greater credibility and a greater underdog upset, if nothing else. From what I gather around the IWC, fans are just itching to pop for Becky's title win--they're ready, and many are hoping it goes down at Backlash. It's similar to the lead up to Mania where Becky fans were expecting Sasha to win, but secretly hoping Becky had a chance, while everyone else wanted Sasha to win. This time, people are expecting Nikki to win, but virtually everyone who is not a die-hard Nikki fan wants Becky to win.

If she's chasing in a 1v1 situation with a field of green or lackluster opponents to put on good matches with, then the chase is disadvantaged by default. So, what's she supposed to do? Chase until they greener talents becomes less green? How long will that take? If the argument is that her reign won't be great because her field of opponents are somehow lacking, then how would an extended chase be great with the same field of lacking opponents?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> Yeah, I agree and Zayn and Bayley are very similar in this regard to Becky. I get that people want to see Becky win (we all do!) but it would feel far more satisfying if she overhauled Nikki to do it. There's a good story to be told there; the hero vs the villain, the new era vs one of the remnants of the old era, one of the Four Horsewomen vs the Total Diva, the underdog vs the longest reigning Divas champion. By building up Becky to go over Nikki at the end having fought through the obstacles and the heartbreak, it gives that rewarding payoff.
> 
> Winning it off the bat in the six pack challenge would be nice, and I'd be happy, but with the proper build up and Becky overhauling Nikki down the line at say, Royal Rumble or even Wrestlemania, it could be a really memorable and special moment.


Nikki would have to turn heel first. Becky seems too likable to truly hate, it would be kinda like when they tried to turn Bryan heel. Becky would have to get screwed out of the 6 pack challenge first.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> emm_bee said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I agree and Zayn and Bayley are very similar in this regard to Becky. I get that people want to see Becky win (we all do!) but it would feel far more satisfying if she overhauled Nikki to do it. There's a good story to be told there; the hero vs the villain, the new era vs one of the remnants of the old era, one of the Four Horsewomen vs the Total Diva, the underdog vs the longest reigning Divas champion. By building up Becky to go over Nikki at the end having fought through the obstacles and the heartbreak, it gives that rewarding payoff.
> ...


I think they will end up flopping Nikki back as a heel again.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> Nikki would have to turn heel first. Becky seems too likable to truly hate, it would be kinda like when they tried to turn Bryan heel. Becky would have to get screwed out of the 6 pack challenge first.


Becky can be a great heel, I have no doubt. But, I think she has to win her first title as a face for that feel good moment we've wanted for a year now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Becky can be a great heel, I have no doubt. But, I think she has to win her first title as a face for that feel good moment we've wanted for a year now.


So much this.

Turning Becky heel without giving her the big moment that is (maybe) being built towards would be such a waste of an opportunity, she really should win the belt, drop it at some point, and then turn heel a little while after that's happened. IMO it really would be like turning someone like Zayn heel before he won the NXT title.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> How can becky be an underdog if she has submission brown belt and is trained in more fighting styles? She can beat up the entire women roster in real fight. Anyway lucky the people who gonna meet her sunday at wizard world


Her ability to keep going despite the losses and all that has happened to her. Her getting beat up, betrayed, violated, but getting back up again. It's true underdog booking.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Becky can be a great heel, I have no doubt. But, I think she has to win her first title as a face for that feel good moment we've wanted for a year now.


I don't doubt that she can't play one I just said she's hard to hate.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

CJ said:


>


I just noticed Becky is at boob height to Charlotte.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Sincere said:


> "Becky is better chasing" is an entirely subjective and arbitrary claim, anyhow. It's just a way of rationalizing another loss, and another missed opportunity.


Not isn't. She sells and sells a loss really well. Please understand Pro Wrestling.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

CJ said:


>


Their friendship is just too damn cute


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

You never hear about Becky being a problem backstage ever and never anything about a primmadonna attitude. Yet, they always give her the shaft. Girls who have have been on the injured list forever or girls with bad attitudes can show up and leapfrog Becky, while Becky has to keep playing the dumb Sting role.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

fenixdrago said:


> You never hear about Becky being a problem backstage ever and never anything about a primmadonna attitude. Yet, they always give her the shaft. Girls who have have been on the injured list forever or girls with bad attitudes can show up and leapfrog Becky, while Becky has to keep playing the dumb Sting role.


Who wouldn't want to give Becky the shaft? ards


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

It's Bex or flop for me this Sunday.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

WWE Becklash 2016?

:becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky seems like she hasn't truly found a working niche yet. I feel she really needs to deliver her moves with more impact, it seems like she's protecting her opponent too much. Change some of the regular arsenal and incorporate more impact moves to pop the crowd. The crowd won't pop if the offense looks or sounds weak and is considered underwelming. Dean Ambrose has this same problem in his matches. Use the Flying Firearm, side kick and her Exploder Suplex chained together in a 3 move combo at a good speed seeing as no other woman chains their moves together.

I miss when Becky would do her opponents taunts, it's the little things to her character that let her show her character's quirky fun-loving side while being badass at the same time.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Becky can be a great heel, I have no doubt. But, I think she has to win her first title as a face for that feel good moment we've wanted for a year now.


Really? Now, this is coming from someone who’s only seen her NXT/WWE career. And for the short amount of time she was a heel, I really didn’t see anything. 

To me, she’s grown very well into this peppy, jokester, but passionate face. As a heel, I can’t see it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Really? Now, this is coming from someone who’s only seen her NXT/WWE career. And for the short amount of time she was a heel, I really didn’t see anything.
> 
> To me, she’s grown very well into this peppy, jokester, but passionate face. As a heel, I can’t see it.



In fairness, her role as a heel was relegated to pretty much just being Sashas lackey right? She didnt have a lot of room to grow there as a heel. 

She could probably do it. But shes such a good face turning her would be dumb.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Really? Now, this is coming from someone who’s only seen her NXT/WWE career. And for the short amount of time she was a heel, I really didn’t see anything.
> 
> To me, she’s grown very well into this peppy, jokester, but passionate face. As a heel, I can’t see it.


In Shimmer she was so hated as a heel she was pushed to main event at 18


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

YestleMania said:


> WWE Becklash 2016?
> 
> :becky


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Crasp said:


>


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> In Shimmer she was so hated as a heel she was pushed to main event at 18


I don't know if she'd get booed like she was back then, I'm guessing it's more of that was the crowds first impression of her so it makes it easier to hate her. It's much harder now since people know more about her and really connect with her.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> The Definition of Technician said:
> 
> 
> > Becky can be a great heel, I have no doubt. But, I think she has to win her first title as a face for that feel good moment we've wanted for a year now.
> ...


When she was young she was way too much of a heel that fans literally wanted to hit her. She was considered a female ric flair and was a fast rising independent star.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't know if she'd get booed like she was back then, I'm guessing it's more of that was the crowds first impression of her so it makes it easier to hate her. It's much harder now since people know more about her and really connect with her.


I agree with that, You look at the women on Smackdown she would probably get cheered if she turned on any of the women, Only woman she could turn on and get booed would be Bailey and even then it would be a toss of a coin, At best she would be a tweener and she gets edgier


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Still plenty of time to go, so things could change, but the betting odds have been shifting in Becky's favor today.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Can't wait for *Becklash* to pass so we can stop discussing *if* she'll be champion.

And start discussing what we want from her *as* champion.


Cause there is way too much negativity in this thread. Becky deserves better.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky seems like she hasn't truly found a working niche yet. I feel she really needs to deliver her moves with more impact, it seems like she's protecting her opponent too much. Change some of the regular arsenal and incorporate more impact moves to pop the crowd. The crowd won't pop if the offense looks or sounds weak and is considered underwelming. Dean Ambrose has this same problem in his matches. Use the Flying Firearm, side kick and her Exploder Suplex chained together in a 3 move combo at a good speed seeing as no other woman chains their moves together.
> 
> I miss when Becky would do her opponents taunts, it's the little things to her character that let her show her character's quirky fun-loving side while being badass at the same time.


I also think Becky's offence is starting to look quite underwhelming but I've probably been spoiled by the stiffer style that's more common with NXT superstars like Joe and Nakamura, along with all the Asuka indy stuff I've been watching recently.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62527897 said:


> Can't wait for Becklash to pass so we can stop discussing *if* she'll be champion.
> 
> And start discussing what we want from her *as* champion.
> 
> ...


No dude she's been buried and they have given up on her. This forum has told me. Ignore the booming "Let's Go Becky" chants.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

i so want becky to win the sd title so bad she deserves it!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

:lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I actually don't mind her not winning Sunday. In my eyes, I feel like she's better suited as the babyface chasing the title than the one holding it, and I can see it going to Nikki considering her overall popularity and standing in the division. 

I'd love it she ended up finally winning the title at a much larger showcase like a Big-4 PPV, or something where it really gets built up in a singles match, rather than a 6 person elimination match. 

But hey, I'd be still really happy if she won tomorrow.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> I also think Becky's offence is starting to look quite underwhelming but I've probably been spoiled by the stiffer style that's more common with NXT superstars like Joe and Nakamura, along with all the Asuka indy stuff I've been watching recently.


Asuka and Nakamura should be the exception not the rule. Smarks forget that Nakamura and Asuka would have to tone their styles down for the main roster because of the schedule. Fans forget that there is no way the body can take that style on a weekly basis. Your body will break down quick.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Asuka and Nakamura should be the exception not the rule. Smarks forget that Nakamura and Asuka would have to tone their styles down for the main roster because of the schedule. Fans forget that there is no way the body can take that style on a weekly basis. Your body will break down quick.


NXT Nakamura is one of the safest most toned down wrestlers they have! You watch a NJPW match of his and it's night & day.

He's retained his charisma and ability to work the crowd, but aside from the odd apron spot at a Takeover (which loads of people seem to be doing these days anyway), he couldn't be taking it much easier. And I have no problem with that.

*edit* Oh shit, way off-topic.... erm... 

That Becky Lynch, eh? what a gal!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Dat slow-mo bexplex


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Crasp said:


> NXT Nakamura is one of the safest most toned down wrestlers they have! You watch a NJPW match of his and it's night & day.
> 
> He's retained his charisma and ability to work the crowd, but aside from the odd apron spot at a Takeover (which loads of people seem to be doing these days anyway), he couldn't be taking it much easier. And I have no problem with that.
> 
> ...


My point is safer styles like the way Becky wrestles shouldn't be looked down in favour of more stiffer styles. It's possible to appreciate both.


----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

Crasp said:


> NXT Nakamura is one of the safest most toned down wrestlers they have! You watch a NJPW match of his and it's night & day.
> 
> He's retained his charisma and ability to work the crowd, but aside from the odd apron spot at a Takeover (which loads of people seem to be doing these days anyway), he couldn't be taking it much easier. And I have no problem with that.
> 
> ...


This girl has crazy potential to be both a fun in-ring performer as well as a quirky personality, like a not so out there AJ Lee

But on these points - I have to agree on Nakamura. I had never seen him in NJPW, but after Nakamura-Joe, i went back to watch his stuff with Ibushi and Styles in Wrestle Kingdom, and his NXT match with Zayn. Holy shit, on first viewing his style looks BRUTAL. But after a repeated viewings you marvel at how he makes stuff look super stiff (and it is) without actually killing his opponents. you have to look pretty close to see that some of his knees aren't really knees


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Was bugging me how easily the H could be an S so I revisited the pun:









Although now that it's done, my eyes can't unsee the giant ASS.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Really? Now, this is coming from someone who’s only seen her NXT/WWE career. And for the short amount of time she was a heel, I really didn’t see anything.
> 
> To me, she’s grown very well into this peppy, jokester, but passionate face. As a heel, I can’t see it.


Also WWE already has an over-abundance of heels already, and we've had heel champions a lot over the last few years. Including a near-year long Women's title reign by heel Charlotte (who has the belt again after only losing it for less than a month). So I'm kind of in the mood for a successful babyface champion right now, and certain fan's constantly talking about "well this person or that person should totally turn heel" is getting a little old imo.

Becky and Bayley are the LAST two performers that should turn heel at this point. They're too good in their current babyface roles for that.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Counting the hours to see becky lynch become champ


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

This match will be a mess. Hopefully Becky at least gets some time to shine in it


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I guess you could say WWE are going to have some _Backlash_ if Becky doesn't win tonight :becky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Found out i won't be watching the PPV live tonight due to a couple of people i normally watch it live with being unable to, so we've made a pact to watch it tomorrow evening/night instead and avoid the results

So please excuse me if i'm very late to the celebrations in here.  :becky

Or the commiserations most likely


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Few more hours till my biggest markout in years. :mark:


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

did she do another Q&A panel at her wizard world appearance today?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Too much awesome in one picture:


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Let's go Becky! Let's go Becky!


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Too much awesome in one picture:


Image isn't loading for me for some reason


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

travis420 said:


> Image isn't loading for me for some reason


Should be working now?


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> did she do another Q&A panel at her wizard world appearance today?


Think she did


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Becky was the fav to win, but now she is tied with Nikki. FFS WWE.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Last minute change? fuck you Vince!


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

meele said:


> Becky was the fav to win, but now she is tied with Nikki. FFS WWE.


The smart money is on Becky, I think if there was a change in plans it would've swung harder in the other direction and not tied. Becky was still the fav when the production meetings were over.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

travis420 said:


> The smart money is on Becky, I think if there was a change in plans it would've swung harder in the other direction and not tied. Becky was still the fav when the production meetings were over.


I hope that you're right. But Becky was at -1050 and Nikki at 700. Now they are tied at -115. The odds changed like that for a reason.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

meele said:


> I hope that you're right. But Becky was at -1050 and Nikki at 700. Now they are tied at -115. The odds changed like that for a reason.


The woman's heel team was the fav for summerslam but that changed last minute to the faces being the favs and that ended up being wrong. I'm staying hopeful.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Honestly not surprised at all, even speculated that this would porbably be the case in the main thread.

As long as someone like Bliss of Naomi wins I'll be able to live with it, but if it's Nikki... as a face... That's just shooting themselves in the foot. And if Carmella or Natalya win... Well fuck knows what's going on then.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

They're likely re-booking the show because Orton Wyatt is off.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

I hope they are not planing to have Nikki win as a face she will undoubtedly be booed especially if she is the one to eliminate Becky.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

RIP Becky's career...Losing AGAIN tonight...never wins the big one!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

meele said:


> Becky was the fav to win, but now she is tied with Nikki. FFS WWE.


She went from -1000 fav to +100 underdog. Backstage just fucked her. Don't even want to watch the PPV now, tbh.

Edit: Now she's back to be the only fav.

:chan

Stop fucking with my emotions!


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS


SHE ONLY WENT AND DID IT LADS


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAASSSSS. Fucking FINALLY! Arise Queen Becky!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

She did it!! What a time to be alive 0


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

It finally happened, guys and gals.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

I am so happy right now...


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Becky winning broke WF.....

So happy for her..


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

SHE FUCKING DID IT LADS 

So, so happy for her.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775131542473420800
:becky


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I feel fuckin' great!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775131601546149888


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Sasha, Bayley & Charlotte watch out.

The lass kicker is en route to greatness now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

So happy it finally happened for her :mark:

Belt looks great over those boulder shoulders :becky


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Can't wait to watch that again. And again. And again...

Still smiling here


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Still very happy but i wish they gave her a little more time and spots, because she was outside of the ring most of the match


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

If I were to be picky, I'd rather have had it come down to literally anyone else but Carmella, as all the other girls performed great (bar that one Naomi botch, which I can't blame her for as she basically did all the spots in that match). Carmella was alright but not on the level of the rest of the girls.

But fuck it I don't care. Fuckin' Lynch Mob!


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky winsss!!! Thus is the best day ever. The champ wwe needs team becky!!!!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sincere said:


>


Love that one. I think that's literally how all of us marks in here felt.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The match was really much better than I figured it would be, too. Everyone looked pretty solid, and what few mistakes there were, were minimal and minor. Naomi looked better than she has in as long as I can remember tonight. Bliss really showed up, too. They all stepped up for this one, IMO, which is especially impressive given how these kinds of matches for women have been notoriously a recipe for disaster. And then Becky wins? What a great way to start the show.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Congrats to Becky on the win.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Also, that fucking pop she got was big. Crowd was willing her to win.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

roud


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

emm_bee said:


>


I was waiting for this picture soo much :cry


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm happy for you guys.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

emm_bee said:


>


roud


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Envy said:


> I'm happy for you guys.


You can join us again now that we don't have anything to bitch about... for a couple days


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Envy said:


> Congrats to Becky on the win.










:becky


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Becky, aside from the win she also crashed the forum...DAMN


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm just annoyed that I picked Nikki for max points on the forum championship :lol


Honestly though this is awesome. FINALLY.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky lynch really cut a great promo as well . all the independent companies that saw her as the future of their independent promotions now witnessed why they saw her as someone special


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I cried, I'm so happy for her


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775151871182966784
roud


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Too hot, hot damn.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I cried, I'm so happy for her


Not gonna lie, I felt myself welling up a little bit too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775153304817004544
Class as always :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775132570312814593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775136952953794560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775146768958943232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775134235690725377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775132671219466240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775131601546149888
:becky


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Omfg... I cried too...


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah I got pretty much everything that I wanted from this event:

-AJ and Becky as champions.
-Rhyno and Heath's improbably title win.
-Miz retains.
-Etc.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775131665702223872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775132898575970304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775133358972104707

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775140280991412226

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775141784154505216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775135741940760577

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775132162442072064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775130436024438784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775129655531757568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775129439864754176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775129173576806401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775131151719624704


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I knew it would happen when I saw the expression on her face during her entrance.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:mark: :mark: Becky won it was pretty much the only logical option.

Eva Marie really fucked up though I was sure she was going to win.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So awesome that Becky won the title, she deserves it and will be an amazing babyface champ that the crowd loves.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well done, Becky.

She needs to get some champion's attire now though. That plain mauve shirt is a big no-no.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Silent Alarm said:


> Well done, Becky.
> 
> She needs to get some champion's attire now though. That plain mauve shirt is a big no-no.


yeah, if theres one thing to complain about tonight its that her gear was just so boring. I mean I guess its probably more comfortable for her to wrestle in that or the tshirts than it is in the corsets but still. I hope she finds something that shes comfortable with that looks cool soon.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775135741940760577


This one stood out to me for some reason. Good on Maria


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Hurin said:


> This one stood out to me for some reason. Good on Maria


Surprised there hasn't been a tweet from Finn or Mick yet.

Although I did find this one as well :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775129794992365572


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

since the time she deserved it...Congrats Beck!

:cheer


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

Finally.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775151871182966784
There was time I never thought I'd actually see Becky holding a title but i kept the faith and last night I will admit I cried manly tears for her roud


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

She looks so good with the title, hope she gets a long and deserved reign. :woo


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So when is Sasha gonna send in a tweet? She's so selfish. :frown2:


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

I was so excited for the Becky i actually got sick and had to go to the bathroom during the match :grin2:. I have never felt anything like this, but when it came down to Becky and Carmella I was sitting in my chair like this:serious: When she got the submission i thought i was going to demolish the whole room, ut I didn't even grin. I don't know why but my excitement went down to zero when it came down to the final 2. The crowd seemed out of it aswell to me. That or maybe it's something with the crowd mic. Either way I'm happy she won.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> So when is Sasha gonna send in a tweet? She's so selfish. :frown2:


She'll probably tweet something... Lets just be happy :becky won the title.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Finn's either an airhead and forgot to tag her twitter handle, or the poor lad's hopped up on painkillers and didn't realize she only retweets stuff tweeted @ her :lol


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Happy for Becky. Don't screw this up, WWE.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Hurin said:


> Finn's either an airhead and forgot to tag her twitter handle, or the poor lad's hopped up on painkillers and didn't realize she only retweets stuff tweeted @ her :lol


Imagine how proud of her he must be feeling right now.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Silent Alarm said:


> Well done, Becky.
> 
> She needs to get some champion's attire now though. That plain mauve shirt is a big no-no.












I quite liked this attire, would love her to either return to it or find something else.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

All those suplexes towards the end were great.. Shame Carmella pretty much no-sold them, but it was a great idea to have her go all Bork for a moment.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775153373691703297




Sincere said:


> Surprised there hasn't been a tweet from Finn or Mick yet.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775227877805752320


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Now then... I might be alone in this, but now that Becky has been the first to get her hands on the new title (and essentially validated it), I honestly don't mind how long she holds onto it, even if she loses it soon, as long as it's not the last time she gets it! I wouldn't mind a heel stealing one at the next PPV for example, and then Becky having to hunt it down again. I'm not sure I want to see Becky dominating the division for months on end, 'casue we've seen how that plays out with other wrestlers, and it never works out well.

Ideally, I'd like to see Carmella continue her Bella feud, and Becky to feud with the likes of Naomi, and especially Bliss. I'm not totally sure where I'd go with Nattie right now. She's typically a segment and feud killer. I think she works best when she doesn't say a lot, and just wrestles her tits off in the ring, but I'm not sure that befits a heel. I'd work towards a big Nikki heel turn and title theft down the line, with Nattie drifting into a face role again around the same time.

As long as Becky's back in the title feud heading into 'Mania I'll be pretty happy! Hopefully Vs. Asuka...


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Now then... I might be alone in this, but now that Becky has been the first to get her hands on the new title (and essentially validated it), I honestly don't mind how long she holds onto it, even if she loses it soon, as long as it's not the last time she gets it! I wouldn't mind a heel stealing one at the next PPV for example, and then Becky having to hunt it down again. I'm not sure I want to see Becky dominating the division for months on end, 'casue we've seen how that plays out with other wrestlers, and it never works out well.
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to see Carmella continue her Bella feud, and Becky to feud with the likes of Naomi, and especially Bliss. I'm not totally sure where I'd go with Nattie right now. She's typically a segment and feud killer. I think she works best when she doesn't say a lot, and just wrestles her tits off in the ring, but I'm not sure that befits a heel. I'd work towards a big Nikki heel turn and title theft down the line, with Nattie drifting into a face role again around the same time.
> 
> As long as Becky's back in the title feud heading into 'Mania I'll be pretty happy! Hopefully Vs. Asuka...


Can't we get a long babyface title reign? Like, I see your point, that fans will turn on Becky, because "she's overrated, she held the title for (say) 2 months, absurd!" but when she won I really didn't feel satisfied. After being beaten repetadly for a year her title reign should be quite long, so we forget how many times she had to get beaten. The title reigns in NXT are always 100+ days, and fans are fine with it. Kinda makes me want to see a couple guys and girls get called down.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I think I'd like to see her hold it for a while myself. I mean, thinking about her record, it still isn't great. I don't think I'd want her to seem like a fluke champion--I'd like to see her reaffirm credibility. So, I think I'd like to see her go through a couple of people in feuds (at least) before she has to drop it. But yeah, this better not be her only reign as well. 

I have to assume that SDL wants to attempt to build the division around her right now, or else they wouldn't have given her this win, surely. 

I can't fucking wait till SDL this week to see her come out with that belt. :mark:


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Gainn_Damage said:


> All those suplexes towards the end were great.. Shame Carmella pretty much no-sold them, but it was a great idea to have her go all Bork for a moment.


#BorkyLynch


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I was so happy I'll admit I cried a little. Now hopefully with this "New Era" and brand split they give her a nice long reign so they actually build up the new belts (although knowing WWE they'll have Slater & Rhyno loose at the next PPV) and Becky keeps it until at least the Rumble, as long as that happens and she doesn't loose the belt to Eva fucking Marie I'll be happy.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

There some REALLY dumb posts in this thread the last few months. Everything from she's being buried to WWE giving up on her and even the idea she should quit WWE.

I hope some people learn but they probably won't.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I think I'd like to see her it for a while myself. I mean, thinking about her record, it still isn't great. I don't think I'd want her to seem like a fluke champion--I'd like to see her reaffirm credibility. So, I think I'd like to see her go through a couple of people in feuds (at least) before she has to drop it. *But yeah, this better not be her only reign as well. *
> 
> I have to assume that SDL wants to attempt to build the division around her right now, or else they wouldn't have given her this win, surely.
> 
> I can't fucking wait till SDL this week to see her come out with that belt. :mark:


It will be her only reign, because she will reign forever. :becky

In all seriousness now, Becky as a long lasting champ is perfect as a lot of the SDL roster is either green (Carmella, Alexia, Naomi) or sucks (Eva), so Becky will carry the championship matches until Emma returns or Asuka debuts. 2 things can go wrong
a) she gets injured (God forbid) which isn't likely to happen, since she seems to be indestructible (no injuries since 2014 or even 2013)
b) fans turn on her like did with Ambrose


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sincere said:


> But yeah, this better not be her only reign as well.


The queen is on her throne. She needs to have a nice long title reign, even lasting to say Royal Rumble before dropping it to someone that isn't say Natayla (no offence to Nattie) but then I'm sure she'd regain it sometime next year.

But, for now, lets enjoy her first Smackdown women's title reign. #BeckyBalboa


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

It had to happen eventually, didn't it? Haven't really been on the forum much lately but just had to give this thread a visit when I read that she won the title last night. Time for a 500 day title reign me thinks :becky


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

I thought she was going to be nothing but a jobber but i was wrong. Good for her!!!


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Victories don't mean a thing if they don't last. Time for a Babyface Fighting Champion :becky
(seriously, seems like only heels are allowed to reign in wwe)

BTW, my favorite male and female wrestlers in WWE and my favorite joshi became champions on the same weekend :yes


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> a) she gets injured (God forbid) which isn't likely to happen, since she seems to be indestructible (no injuries since 2014 or even 2013


well she did have that eye injury at Mania. Granted that was more of a freak thing than a real injury like what youre talking about. She works such a safe style that shes probably not gonna hurt herself though, at least not by her own doing.



> b) fans turn on her like did with Ambrose


I dont think thatll happen either. I like Dean but I can definitely see how hes unlikable, what with his character and attitude and moveset, especially when you have in there against someone as electric as Styles. Becky isnt gonna have that problem


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> It had to happen eventually, didn't it? Haven't really been on the forum much lately but just had to give this thread a visit when I read that she won the title last night. Time for a 500 day title reign me thinks :becky


People here will still post she should quit for the major paydays of wrestling Mandy Leon on ROH's Youtube page.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

meele said:


> It will be her only reign, because she will reign forever. :becky
> 
> In all seriousness now, Becky as a long lasting champ is perfect as a lot of the SDL roster is either green (Carmella, Alexia, Naomi) or sucks (Eva), so Becky will carry the championship matches until Emma returns or Asuka debuts. 2 things can go wrong
> a) she gets injured (God forbid) which isn't likely to happen, since she seems to be indestructible (no injuries since 2014 or even 2013)
> b) fans turn on her like did with Ambrose


Unless she somehow starts totally dropping the ball in the ring and on the mic in a major way (not going to happen), I don't see fans turning on her any time soon, at least not until another babyface gets more popular and over, but out of the current roster, there are no babyfaces who really threaten her in that way. She's too likeable. At worst, what I imagine will happen will be a split crowd, similar to what happened with Bayley and Asuka--both getting cheered, but no one had really turned on Bayley, per se.

I suspect the division will build heels up in Carmella, Bliss, and Eva. And when Becky does drop the title, it'll almost certainly be used to put a heel over and get them heat, because she's really good at doing that, generally. And in doing that, she'll probably get herself more sympathy, too.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Punkamaniac said:


> The queen is on her throne. She needs to have a nice long title reign, even lasting to say Royal Rumble before dropping it to someone that isn't say Natayla (no offence to Nattie) but then I'm sure she'd regain it sometime next year.
> 
> But, for now, lets enjoy her first Smackdown women's title reign. #BeckyBalboa


Reign till Rumble, drop to a heel (Bliss?), climb back up in time for Mania, Mania win and 2-time champ! :yes :yes :yes

I can dream, dammit.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I honestly thought they were going to save a Becky title victory for Survivor Series, Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania. Looking back on last night, they simply had to put the strap on Becky, for the fans and the Smackdown brand it was the right move.

Going forward though the only real option is a feud with Eva Marie, they've done a fantastic job with her entrance & character but by god they can't have her beating Becky for the title, talk about a change in spectrum if that happens, Becky going from her highest ever point to her lowest, it would be a nightmare.

When's Emma back? Because a Becky vs Emma feud would be absolute fire.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

meele said:


> Can't we get a long babyface title reign? Like, I see your point, that fans will turn on Becky, because "she's overrated, she held the title for (say) 2 months, absurd!" but when she won I really didn't feel satisfied. After being beaten repetadly for a year her title reign should be quite long, so we forget how many times she had to get beaten. The title reigns in NXT are always 100+ days, and fans are fine with it. Kinda makes me want to see a couple guys and girls get called down.



I'm certainly not advocating that Becky goes on a losing streak, or that she doesn't even get one successful title defense, though the latter would not worry me if the booking was protective.

As long as Becky is featured on PPVs, picks up some good wins, and has some strong matches, I won't be too concerend if she is the champion or not at that time. I'd move her back into the title picture around TLC (I'd love to see her win back the title in a fucking Ladder match!) or the Rumble, and have her head into WM as the champ, and successfully defend there.



Alright_Mate said:


> When's Emma back? Because a Becky vs Emma feud would be absolute fire.


She's due to return to Raw.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> When's Emma back? Because a Becky vs Emma feud would be absolute fire.


Last I heard she was out at least until the end of the year, IIRC.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> I honestly thought they were going to save a Becky title victory for Survivor Series, Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania. Looking back on last night, they simply had to put the strap on Becky, for the fans and the Smackdown brand it was the right move.
> 
> *Going forward though the only real option is a feud with Eva Marie, they've done a fantastic job with her entrance & character but by god they can't have her beating Becky for the title, talk about a change in spectrum if that happens, Becky going from her highest ever point to her lowest, it would be a nightmare.*
> 
> When's Emma back? Because a Becky vs Emma feud would be absolute fire.


I think Eva Marie's recent suspension, and her going off to film a movie real soon, will put her out of contention for the title. I think she's shot herself in the foot massively with the former.

There's good options ahead; Nattie for the short-term (OK, she's not the most exciting, but her and Becky work well together and they can put on good matches) and probably Alexa Bliss and Nikki Bella in the long run. Asuka would be the dream WM33 match if they call her up.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

emm_bee said:


> I think Eva Marie's recent suspension, and her going off to film a movie real soon, will put her out of contention for the title. I think she's shot herself in the foot massively with the former.
> 
> There's good options ahead; Nattie for the short-term (OK, she's not the most exciting, but her and Becky work well together and they can put on good matches) and probably Alexa Bliss and Nikki Bella in the long run. Asuka would be the dream WM33 match if they call her up.


It could be that Eva was never meant to win, too, tbh. It could be that she was always meant to just be a comic-relief gimmick of a heel. With the way they booked Backlash, I have trouble seeing them putting Eva over there even if she weren't suspended--that would be a rather severe departure from the rest of the show. Maybe that was just a happy accident, but maybe she was never meant to be at the top to begin with. I mean, Carmella has done better actual heel work than Eva, when you really think about it. Eva's heel work has largely been about how obnoxious her announcer was, and the whole getting-out-of-matches gimmick. In hindsight, this comes off to me as comic-relief (similar to how Summer is usually used, for instance, but even more exaggerated), not serious heel contender. 

I don't hate Nattie (well, at least not when she's off commentary), but neither can I get very excited about the idea of a feud with her, tbh. So I'm hoping they don't rehash that so soon. It will be interesting to see how things shape up on SDL this week, for sure.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/501177924880723968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/501178182234832896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775290298859659264
Paddy Power never forget replying after 2 years wtf.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

It will be super cool if they give becky a segment at the philly rocky steps this tuesday since she calls herself becky balboa.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> I honestly thought they were going to save a Becky title victory for Survivor Series, Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania. Looking back on last night, they simply had to put the strap on Becky, for the fans and the Smackdown brand it was the right move.
> 
> Going forward though the only real option is a feud with Eva Marie, they've done a fantastic job with her entrance & character but by god they can't have her beating Becky for the title, talk about a change in spectrum if that happens, Becky going from her highest ever point to her lowest, it would be a nightmare.
> 
> When's Emma back? Because a Becky vs Emma feud would be absolute fire.


Natalya, Alexa, Carmella, Naomi, Eva and Nikki down the road. Remember they have done face vs face feuds before.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hopefully the Philly crowd will give her her due, as she seems to be both the smarks and casuals darling


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Philly loves fighters overcoming the odds, so I think that she'd be fine there.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Philly loves fighters overcoming the odds, so I think that she'd be fine there.


They also love make believe champions hence the Rocky statue. :lol:


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Sweenz said:


> I feel like if they do have a title, that Becky will likely be chasing it rather than being the champion right out the gate.


Glad I got this one wrong. Good on her.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auctionDisplay.action?auctionId=1334592

Replica title signed by Becky up for auction.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Just gotten round to watching Backlash, absolutely over the moon, i was already happy with the PPV as soon as the opener had finished, it's been a long time coming, she fully deserves her moment, now we get to drink in the era of Becky freakin' Lynch :becky


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Becky/Asuka in a Submission Match. 

Please Jeebus, let this happen at WM.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Now then... I might be alone in this, but now that Becky has been the first to get her hands on the new title (and essentially validated it), I honestly don't mind how long she holds onto it, even if she loses it soon, as long as it's not the last time she gets it! I wouldn't mind a heel stealing one at the next PPV for example, and then Becky having to hunt it down again. I'm not sure I want to see Becky dominating the division for months on end, 'casue we've seen how that plays out with other wrestlers, and it never works out well.
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to see Carmella continue her Bella feud, and Becky to feud with the likes of Naomi, and especially Bliss. I'm not totally sure where I'd go with Nattie right now. She's typically a segment and feud killer. I think she works best when she doesn't say a lot, and just wrestles her tits off in the ring, but I'm not sure that befits a heel. I'd work towards a big Nikki heel turn and title theft down the line, with Nattie drifting into a face role again around the same time.
> 
> As long as Becky's back in the title feud heading into 'Mania I'll be pretty happy! *Hopefully Vs. Asuka*...


Yes please:mark: I have the sinking feeling WWE will see Nikki vs. Becky as the big Mania match. Screw that, get Asuka out of NXT so her and Becky can tear the house down.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Just gotten round to watching Backlash, absolutely over the moon, i was already happy with the PPV as soon as the opener had finished, it's been a long time coming, she fully deserves her moment, now we get to drink in the era of Becky freakin' Lynch :becky


Last night was hilarious. The moment she won, the forums literally broke for a good few minutes.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Last night was hilarious. The moment she won, the forums literally broke for a good few minutes.


I wish i was there to see that :lmao Did they literally crash?

If so i'm not surprised, Bex's victory deserves to be thoroughly celebrated.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I wish i was there to see that :lmao Did they literally crash?
> 
> If so i'm not surprised, Bex's victory deserves to be thoroughly celebrated.


Yeah, they did, right after she won, too. It took the Hype Bros vs. Usos cooldown match for them to recover again :lol

From the live Backlash thread:



Godway said:


> Becky crashed the forums.





Honey Bucket said:


> Wrestlingforum servers obviously despise Smackdown shows. How many times is this shit gonna crash during their shows haha.





MarkyWhipwreck said:


> BECKY SO OVER SHE CRASHED THE FORUM FOR ME !





Trophies said:


> Did Becky crash the site?





StylesP1 said:


> Becky crashed the forum!





AngryConsumer said:


> Becky Lynch victories crashing sites! :mark:





Leather Rebel said:


> Did Becky win break the forum? Totally understandable.


My contribution the moment Carmella tapped:



Sincere said:


> :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

By the way, everybody needs to start bugging her to get a picture with AJ and their new titles. I kind of need this for my life to be complete for a few days


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Crasp said:


> She's due to return to Raw.


I think Emma was a back up plan for Sasha's injury and now Sasha is fine I feel she'd be better utilized on Smackdown and she has unfinished business with Becky it would make much more sense she returned to interrupt her celebration of being champion, she'd just get lost in the shuffle on Raw and would likely be stuck running with Dana Brooke.



Sincere said:


> Last I heard she was out at least until the end of the year, IIRC.


She's been in training again since early Aug I dunno how far she is away from ring ready but I think it could be soon.



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Just gotten round to watching Backlash, absolutely over the moon, i was already happy with the PPV as soon as the opener had finished, it's been a long time coming, she fully deserves her moment, now we get to drink in the era of Becky freakin' Lynch :becky


I'm surprised you didn't hear me cheering from Glasgow Craig :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I'm surprised you didn't hear me cheering from Glasgow Craig :becky


I was watching the PPV with my friends who both knew the result of the opening match (Not sure how they did, but they did) and one of them (The owner of the house) went into the next room, closed the door and started peering through the glass, and i think my other friend got his phone out and started recording me during the closing sequence because they knew what was coming.

Haven't marked out like that in a long while. So, so happy.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Ramsay Bolton said:


> I completely forgot that I had captured her moment as well, enjoy:


This WFer is a hero. roud


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I was watching the PPV with my friends who both knew the result of the opening match (Not sure how they did, but they did) and one of them (The owner of the house) went into the next room, closed the door and started peering through the glass, and i think my other friend got his phone out and started recording me during the closing sequence because they knew what was coming.
> 
> Haven't marked out like that in a long while. So, so happy.


 I was so overcome with emotion I'll freely admit I teared up a little, I remember screaming "come on" at my TV when Carmella eliminated Nikki as at the point I started to believe it was going to happen for Becky then I had that little bad thought of "are they gonna troll us again" and put it on Carmella but as soon as that dis-arm-her went on I was marking. Now I just hope Becky is still champion come the UK tour because I'm going to the Smackdown taping and I want my 3rd time seeing her wrestle be as a champion (with an added bonus of hopefully seeing AJ Styles wrestle for the first time as the champion too)


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sincere said:


>


All year I wanted Becky to become the Women's champion and when she finally does win it I missed the show :mj2


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm really enjoying reading the posts on this thread. You can just see the happiness Becky's win caused... This is the place to be :yas


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone seen her side plates yet? Been looking around can't seem to find anything yet. I'm expecting the 100% Bad Lass logo though


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> Anyone seen her side plates yet? Been looking around can't seem to find anything yet. I'm expecting the 100% Bad Lass logo though


Been wondering about this too, but haven't seen anything. I'm guessing we'll see on SDL. But yeah, totally expecting some cog designs.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Sincere said:


> Been wondering about this too, but haven't seen anything. I'm guessing we'll see on SDL. But yeah, totally expecting some cog designs.


Her side plates are already on the title in this pic. It's not clear but its there.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Tempest said:


> Her side plates are already on the title in this pic. It's not clear but its there.


I wondered if those were them, but haven't seen a close-up of them yet.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Becky! Becky! Becky!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky



Sincere said:


> I wondered if those were them, but haven't seen a close-up of them yet.


It's hard to make out, but it seems to be a version of this.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

WF's happy corner.

Just watched #BeckLash again, and it gets better the more times you see it..


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Anyone here has enogh money for the signed auctioned belt? I know i dont and that sucks. Cant wait for tommorow tho!


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo

It's still real to me dammit!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spike said:


> :woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo
> 
> It's still real to me dammit!


I love that she's not simply the current champ, but that she's the INAUGURAL CHAMP :becky

Also, guys... we need an official Champion Bex smiley


----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

When Carmella eliminated Nikki, the crowd just let out screams of excitement as if _they knew_ that this was Becky's night. Being in the crowd (and having that same reaction), it was truly something special to experience. 

As she was giving Carmella those 3 straight suplexes, it felt like Becky's "coming out party", like each suplex was a "fuck you suplex" to all the doubters. I dug it. Then when she finally latched on the armbar, there was no doubt in my mind Carmella was tapping. I'm not sure I've ever marked out more. 

As I was leaving, some teenage kid came up to me and shouted "SHE DID IT!!!", and I just shouted that right back.


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

lol when the match got down to Carmella and becky i was jumping up and down lol


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

NatureGuy said:


> lol when the match got down to Carmella and becky i was jumping up and down lol


The elimination of Nikki took me by surprise, it took a moment to register, but only a moment. At that point, it was like "omg, it's really happening... Becky's gonna win!!!" In retrospect that was really a good booking choice, too. I don't think many people expected that elimination right then and there. It was out of nowhere. And it didn't run the risk of splitting the crowd between the last two competitors, as well, with them both being faces.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

bexception said:


> When Carmella eliminated Nikki, the crowd just let out screams of excitement as if _they knew_ that this was Becky's night. Being in the crowd (and having that same reaction), it was truly something special to experience.
> 
> As she was giving Carmella those 3 straight suplexes, it felt like Becky's "coming out party", like each suplex was a "fuck you suplex" to all the doubters. I dug it. Then when she finally latched on the armbar, there was no doubt in my mind Carmella was tapping. I'm not sure I've ever marked out more.
> 
> As I was leaving, some teenage kid came up to me and shouted "SHE DID IT!!!", and I just shouted that right back.


U witnessed her victory live! Truly a lucky person to be there. That 3 suplex was sick.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Spike said:


> :woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo
> 
> It's still real to me dammit!


I'm glad I'm not the only person who kept checking for that update.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm so jelaous of all of you who got to mark out. I just couldn't feel happy for 2 reasons: Becky should have been a champ a long time ago, and it took a year of beatings for them to decide "we are not going to srew you this one time". Underdog storylines just don't work for me. When Bryan won at Mania XXX I didn't mark out either, he should have been the champ long ago. And second of all, this was supposed to be Eva, then Nikki, and the fact that even when the roster got so thin, they still didn't believe in Becky, that was so insulting to me, it killed all the enjoyment from the win.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I was checking her wiki page throughout, and her win was up on her page like half and hour after it happened.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Speaking of her wiki page, what the hell is this: "Prior to beginning to train as a wrestler, Quin stated that she had been "going down a bad path" involving alcohol, but wrestling helped her give it up." WHAT? She started wrasslin at the age of 15, so she was an alcoholic already? Besides I believe I have watched every interview with her both from herearly days (2006) and the new ones (2014-2016) and whenever she's asked if Irish beer is the best she says she doesn't know, because she doesn't drink. I feel like someone put this on the wiki page to make people feel symphy for her (like she isn't likable enough already).


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I have no idea if that's true or not. But to be fair, if it was, then she'd hardly be the first person to have problems with alcohol even at such a young age. In fact, I knew one such person myself.


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

She's cute in a way or 2.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

meele said:


> Speaking of her wiki page, what the hell is this: "Prior to beginning to train as a wrestler, Quin stated that she had been "going down a bad path" involving alcohol, but wrestling helped her give it up." WHAT? She started wrasslin at the age of 15, so she was an alcoholic already? Besides I believe I have watched every interview with her both from herearly days (2006) and the new ones (2014-2016) and whenever she's asked if Irish beer is the best she says she doesn't know, because she doesn't drink. I feel like someone put this on the wiki page to make people feel symphy for her (like she isn't likable enough already).


http://ladysports.com/stories/rebeccaknox.htm


> Q: What is so special about this sport to you?
> A: Wrestling didn't change my life... it SAVED my life! I'm telling you, I started really young, but I was going down a bad path before I started. I was drinking twice, sometimes three times a week, and doing things I really shouldn't have. There was a copious amount of marijuana involved. But then I started wrestling, and I gave up everything. I started working out, eating a good diet, and just did everything I could that I thought would benefit me. I also started studying a lot harder in school. It matured me a remarkable amount and made me completely focused. Lord, I don't know where I'd be now if I didn't start wrestling, and to tell you the truth, I wouldn't want to know. I love everything about wrestling... except the minor politics.


She actually has a very inspiring and interesting story.

x2ue9qi_finn-balor-becky-lynch-promo_webcam
@ about 4:00 she tears up talking about Finn opening his wrestling school, and again saying it saved her life.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Sincere said:


> http://ladysports.com/stories/rebeccaknox.htm
> 
> 
> She actually has a very inspiring and interesting story.
> ...


I don't know if i wanna believe in everything stated in that interview since it's not a video interview, they may have tried to make it more dramatic than it actually was, but still...
damn. She always mentioned "being out of shape" and failing PE class, which made her pick up pro wrestling, but she never outright admitted to being an alcoholic in any video interview. I'm really bending backwards not to let this info into my brain, aren't I?
Btw, I saw that video before, made me tear up aswell.

EDIT: I just realized how much I need a Becky Lynch autobiography.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Hurin said:


> By the way, everybody needs to start bugging her to get a picture with AJ and their new titles. I kind of need this for my life to be complete for a few days


It occurs to me there's a very real possibility we may see them on Talking Smack this week, perhaps even together.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Mick Foley's facebook
https://www.facebook.com/RealMickFo...269440736536/1403958992967568/?type=3&theater











> SHE IS THE CHAMPION, MY FRIEND!
> Becky Lynch is going to be a GREAT #SmackDownLIVE #WomensChampion - and I could not be happier for her. Becky has worked so hard, and has built up so much genuine goodwill among the
> #WWEUniverse. Being a genuine #BadLass while creating a persona fans can get behind and feel empathy for - while simultaneously endearing herself to all of us with her awful puns - is no easy task, but Ms Lynch has pulled it off.
> 
> I see nothing but blue skies ahead for this fiery redhead. How about you? What do you foresee in Becky's future? By the way, what do you see in my future after last week's Raw?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dat majestic bridge is never gonna get old...


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

meele said:


> Speaking of her wiki page, what the hell is this: "Prior to beginning to train as a wrestler, Quin stated that she had been "going down a bad path" involving alcohol, but wrestling helped her give it up." WHAT? She started wrasslin at the age of 15, so she was an alcoholic already? Besides I believe I have watched every interview with her both from herearly days (2006) and the new ones (2014-2016) and whenever she's asked if Irish beer is the best she says she doesn't know, because she doesn't drink. I feel like someone put this on the wiki page to make people feel symphy for her (like she isn't likable enough already).


On talk is jericho she jokes about it a little.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Belt looks good on her :becky


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Sincere said:


>


That's a Suplex City I'd like to visit...


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

meele said:


> I don't know if i wanna believe in everything stated in that interview since it's not a video interview, they may have tried to make it more dramatic than it actually was, but still...
> damn. She always mentioned "being out of shape" and failing PE class, which made her pick up pro wrestling, but she never outright admitted to being an alcoholic in any video interview. I'm really bending backwards not to let this info into my brain, aren't I?
> Btw, I saw that video before, made me tear up aswell.
> 
> EDIT: I just realized how much I need a Becky Lynch autobiography.


An unfortunate fact about life over here is we can start drinking as teenagers I did it myself, Friday and Saturday evenings 15/16 years old sitting in the park with your mates and couple of bottles of cider and I'd imagine this is what she is talking about. While it would never be considered being an alcoholic it wasn't exactly a healthy way for a teenager to spend their evenings either, personally when my Rugby League performances started to suffer as result of being hungover Saturdays I stopped doing it much like wrestling must have done for Becky.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> An unfortunate fact about life over here is we can start drinking as teenagers I did it myself, Friday and Saturday evenings 15/16 years old sitting in the park with your mates and couple of bottles of cider and I'd imagine this is what she is talking about. While it would never be considered being an alcoholic it wasn't exactly a healthy way for a teenager to spend their evenings either, personally when my Rugby League performances started to suffer as result of being hungover Saturdays I stopped doing it much like wrestling must have done for Becky.


This thread has gone deep all of the sudden. My mom is very anti drugs/alcohol and I have never gotten drunk before reaching 18, so maybe thats why I'm so out of touch with how early people get into drinking and drugs.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Still surreal to see her with a championship belt.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Feels good man


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I hope they book Becky as a strong champion. No more 50/50, she should be winning the vast majority of her matches. Becky is now *the* woman to beat. A win over her needs to be a big deal and right now it isn't. There's a year of frequent losing that needs to be undone. Having decisive, clean victories is also great way to establish this championship as prestigious, unlike Charlotte's which has suffered months and months of stale, screwy finishes. I get that heels cheat but some of the contrived bs they came up with was ridiculous.

It'll also pay off in the future if they ever decide to do Becky/Asuka. A well booked Becky IMO is the most credible opponent for Asuka in the whole company. She's got the size and strength advantage like Nia or Charlotte would, but unlike them Becky also has the skill to compete with Asuka on a technical level and defend against all her holds.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dolorian said:


>


SWEET! :mark:

Digging those plates, glad we finally got a close up of them here.

Can't wait to see her come down the ramp for the first time flossing that bling over her boulder shoulders. :becky

Edit: Also :lol Starbecks


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:nice


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

CJ said:


> :nice


That must be quite a feeling to get them put on..

Probably the moment it all really starts sinking in I guess..


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Inb4 they pull a Christian and she drops the title tonight :mj2


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Green Light said:


> Inb4 they pull a Christian and she drops the title tonight :mj2


 You don't just introduce a new championship and have the 1st champ lose it in the 1st week. That's stupid booking, it's not going to pop a rating since Smackdown is live now and there is no spoilers to read ahead of time. They know better than to try that.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> You don't just introduce a new championship and have the 1st champ lose it in the 1st week. That's stupid booking, it's not going to pop a rating since Smackdown is live now and there is no spoilers to read ahead of time. They know better than to try that.


Not really if it's a beloved baby face like Becky or Rhyno & Heath Slater lose it tonight then it will get whoever beats them a lot of heel heat.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm not found of short title reigns in general (at least unless it's with something like MITB or a stipulation like that). It's so pointless and kind of devalues the belt by passing it around like it's a hot potato. And given how this is a brand new title, it needs all of the legitimizing that it can get right now.

Plus they REALLY bungled that whole Christian thing, from beginning to end, top to bottom.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

In a fairly small division of women with a couple of fairly green (but talented) wrestlers, taking the belt off your best wrestler on the first night would be so LOL-bad.

Becky is the most talented in both kayfabe and non-kayfabe terms, the job now is to build up some of the other girls to a level where they're an actual threat.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Not really if it's a beloved baby face like Becky or Rhyno & Heath Slater lose it tonight then it will get whoever beats them a lot of heel heat.


I get that mindset, but for Bex it's too soon and it has to make sense to do it. I know Becky has some comedic elements to her character. You gotta let her establish the new championship.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Disturbing news










:lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

paladin errant said:


>


Boulder Shoulder City, Bitch.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Green Light said:


> Inb4 they pull a Christian and she drops the title tonight :mj2


:gtfo


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Beckky won't lose it tonight. Heath and Rhyno will probably lose their titles, but Becky won't. 

Eva returns next week so after tonight is when the worrying can start. Also I found this


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

We just got a near year long Women's title reign with Charlotte, who already has it back after only not holding it for what, three weeks. Both of Raw's single's champions (KO and Rusev) are heels, and both of SDL's single's champions (AJ and The Miz) are heels as well. So we don't need yet another heel champion, especially a heel women's champion, already.


----------



## Airrazor (Apr 2, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Beckky won't lose it tonight. Heath and Rhyno will probably lose their titles, but Becky won't.
> 
> Eva returns next week so after tonight is when the worrying can start. Also I found this


Eva us working on a feature film at this time it may take about up to a couple of months to finish.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The Pun-Loving Lasskicker's redemption: From female Sting to SmackDown Queen



> Heartbreak. Sadness. Anger. Disgust. Hopelessness.
> 
> Those are just a few of the emotions that Becky Lynch fans had to endure over the past calendar year. Of course, there was a lot of hope for redemption and some heartwarming moments for fans to enjoy, due to all the puns and amazing interviews she did to try and keep the fans' spirits high. However, those moments were vastly outnumbered by the negative ones. Attacks, betrayals, distraction losses aplenty; it was a gut wrenching period for supporters of the pun-loving Irishwoman.
> 
> ...


----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

I wouldn't object tonight to seeing Becky, ever the proud champion, issue an open challenge and Natalya answers it, then Becky wins a good, clean match. It would be a nice start to her reign.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

bexception said:


> I wouldn't object tonight to seeing Becky, ever the proud champion, issue an open challenge and Natalya answers it, then Becky wins a good, clean match. It would be a nice start to her reign.


I could dig that. Then have Bliss come out and face off with Bex in the ring to foreshadow a new feud. Nattie and Naomi can pair off in the meantime.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Genuine question, has anyone ever looked better with a belt? The blue was an excellent choice, it's almost like it was designed specifically for her.


----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

Spike said:


> Genuine question, has anyone ever looked better with a belt? The blue was an excellent choice, it's almost like it was designed specifically for her.


It looks extraordinary...that's for sure. Great belt design...even better champion.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Sincere said:


> The Pun-Loving Lasskicker's redemption: From female Sting to SmackDown Queen


You have to wonder how many other wrestlers would have still got the huge support Becky did after all that.. 

Still properly impressed that she broke WF for at least 5 mins after the win.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Gainn_Damage said:


> You have to wonder how many other wrestlers would have still got the huge support Becky did after all that..
> 
> Still properly impressed that she broke WF for at least 5 mins after the win.


This was my exact thought as I was recalling her MR journey. How many other talents would have been able to maintain relevance and overness given all of those set backs--no established reigns, no manufactured pop or promotion of hardly any kind, too. I think that's a testament of its own that probably goes underappreciated or overlooked.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I wonder when Becky's Unfiltered with Renee episode will be available


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Disturbing news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no Becky, don't do it. You're better than that, and think of Heath's wife and 17 kids.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Unless Eva is returning tonight Becky ain't losing the title this week.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Unless Eva is returning tonight Becky ain't losing the title this week.


 Eva's suspension is over on the 17th of September.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Gainn_Damage said:


> You have to wonder how many other wrestlers would have still got the huge support Becky did after all that..
> 
> Still properly impressed that she broke WF for at least 5 mins after the win.


It's the special ability that likeable people like her have: To get over IN SPITE of loses
:bryan :sami :bayley2



bexception said:


> I wouldn't object tonight to seeing Becky, ever the proud champion, issue an open challenge and Natalya answers it, then Becky wins a good, clean match. It would be a nice start to her reign.


Let them go all out in the main event :harper


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

If Nikki becomes no 1 contender tonight then there is a very real chance of Becky's reign ending on October 9th.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

I think we can all agree Becky v Bliss is best for business.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes Becky vs. Alexa Quinn was the best option I think.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> Yes Becky vs. Alexa Quinn was the best option I think.


This is what I wanted to see, as well. I think this also increases the likelihood of Becky retaining in her first defense, too.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Alexa doesn't have to win (she's only like 25, she'll get plenty of chances, especially on a roster this small). She does need to do well even if she loses however, so that they can establish a legit contender/challenger to Becky (besides Nikki of course).


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> Alexa doesn't have to win (she's only like 25, she'll get plenty of chances, especially on a roster this small). She does need to do well even if she loses however, so that they can establish a legit contender/challenger to Becky (besides Nikki of course).


I imagine she'll get a win or two in SDL shows before the PPV, but I think Becky retains at No Mercy. I hope they give them a good story build for it, and not just random tag matches with no promo work, run-ins, or anything.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

^Becky, do you and the title belt need a moment alone, because I'll leave the room if you do? 

Also if she does another bikini shoot anytime soon, she should totally bring the belt into it. It'd be great.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spike said:


>


:lmao @ Bex cradling it like it's her baby.










Now the shirt makes total sense :jericho2

Becky strutting out in that belt :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing. She's holding that think like it's her child.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm slightly annoyed that they had Becky Balboa, right after winning the belt, in Philly, and didnt really do anything with that


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

On Sunday, after winning the championship, Becky kept calling for someone named "Hank Yoo." 

Any idea when this mystery man is and will be revealed?


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Expected more Becky is being buried posts after Smackdown. Just because it is this thread after all.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky vs bliss the top two woman on the mic. I think they can sell a real heated rivalry together on the mic.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

ChicagoFit said:


> On Sunday, after winning the championship, Becky kept calling for someone named "Hank Yoo."
> 
> Any idea when this mystery man is and will be revealed?


Hank Yoo is Nakamura's upcoming JBL tribute gimmick.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Bliss will come out of this feud (and loss) better than she went in, guarantee Bex makes her look like a star in the ring. I'm not saying she needs MUCH help, but you all know what I mean.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spike said:


>


Too sweet :lmao

That belt really does look amazing on her.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah but I actually think that WWE may have designed both of the belts a bit too big for the women (at least if they're going to wear them around their waists). Charlotte pulls it off the best, but she's one of the biggest women on the roster.

When Alexa finally wins (and I think that it's a question of when, not if) the title in the future, it's going to look hilarious on her because she's so tiny.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Hurin said:


> Bliss will come out of this feud (and loss) better than she went in, guarantee Bex makes her look like a star in the ring. I'm not saying she needs MUCH help, but you all know what I mean.


Agreed. If they get a decently booked feud, Becky will get her some heat and exposure, which is exactly what Bliss needs right now--just that opportunity to shine and get fans more familiar with her. They're easily the two top mic workers on SDL right now. It will be interesting to see how they book this going forward. I really want to see the women get some room to stretch their legs now, and Becky/Bliss are a great way to kick that off in the new SDL women's landscape.

Also, :lol at this dude's sign from SDL


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> Yeah but I actually think that WWE may have designed both of the belts a bit too big for the women (at least if they're going to wear them around their waists). Charlotte pulls it off the best, but she's one of the biggest women on the roster.
> 
> When Alexa finally wins (and I think that it's a question of when, not if) the title in the future, it's going to look hilarious on her because she's so tiny.


Relax, the belt size is perfect.

I hate the NXT belt caused it was too small, and by extension made it feel inferior to the men's NXT belt.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Any speculation on why they didn't make Becky/Bliss official for No Mercy tonight?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Any speculation on why they didn't make Becky/Bliss official for No Mercy tonight?


They said it on Talking Smack.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Any speculation on why they didn't make Becky/Bliss official for No Mercy tonight?


Eh, probably too lazy to make the graphic right away or something. I'm almost positive they said it was a number one contender's match.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Asuka842 said:


> When Alexa finally wins (and I think that it's a question of when, not if) the title in the future, it's going to look hilarious on her because she's so tiny.












:vince5


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Only Bex would be nice enough to act excited to see Gene Snitsky backstage.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

she's the man right now. she's so far and away the best of the four horsewomen it's not even funny. her promos just sound so much more genuine and interesting and she's not just regurgitating catch phrases. amazing! i may hate the brand split but she's one of the bright spots of it (hell...the entire SD women's roster is benefitting HUGE from this)


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

domotime2 said:


> she's the man right now. she's so far and away the best of the four horsewomen it's not even funny. her promos just sound so much more genuine and interesting and she's not just regurgitating catch phrases. amazing! i may hate the brand split but she's one of the bright spots of it (hell...the entire SD women's roster is benefitting HUGE from this)


To be fair, I'm starting to be pretty sure that SD is scripting people way less than Raw is.

So Becky goes out, gives some heartfelt appreciation for where she's at with a touch of silliness, and voila! It comes across as far more genuine than anything the women on Raw have to say.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

domotime2 said:


> she's the man right now. she's so far and away the best of the four horsewomen it's not even funny. her promos just sound so much more genuine and interesting and she's not just regurgitating catch phrases. amazing! i may hate the brand split but she's one of the bright spots of it (hell...the entire SD women's roster is benefitting HUGE from this)


The SDL women as a whole have been really impressive, IMO, considering. I mean you have two rather green, unestablished NXT call-ups in Alexa and Carmella, and Carmella was having a lot of trouble getting reactions at first. Then you have Nattie who has this bland stigma attached to her. You had Naomi who had been on the bench for a while. "You can't wrestle" Eva. A returning-from-injury Nikki. And Becky coming into SDL with something like an 0-6 record. But look at them now--showing up, coming into their own, and putting on good shows, even in match formats that are notoriously problematic for the women's division.

Everyone was expecting the 6-pack challenge to be a clusterfuck botchfest, yet it turned out to be quite a fun match to watch. Aside from the Naomi/Nattie botch, they all performed quite well and even worked in some storytelling into the match. Everyone expected them to default to Nikki for the title win, but they actually gave Becky her deserved chance. Then tonight they put together another free for all match, which seemed somewhat underwhelming on paper, but then, yet again, the women all brought it and put on a good show. Now we presumably have the feud we've all been hoping for since the brand split with Becky and Bliss. Becky is already off to a strong start and she's only just getting started. 

I already can't wait to see what they have in store for next week and, even though it's still early, No Mercy seems like it's already shaping up to be another hot PPV for SDL.


----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

Hurin said:


> Only Bex would be nice enough to act excited to see Gene Snitsky backstage.


She should rock that top as part of her ring gear instead of the random shirts she's wearing


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Sincere said:


> The SDL women as a whole have been really impressive, IMO, considering. I mean you have two rather green, unestablished NXT call-ups in Alexa and Carmella, and Carmella was having a lot of trouble getting reactions at first. Then you have Nattie who has this bland stigma attached to her. You had Naomi who had been on the bench for a while. "You can't wrestle" Eva. A returning-from-injury Nikki. And Becky coming into SDL with something like an 0-6 record. But look at them now--showing up, coming into their own, and putting on good shows, even in match formats that are notoriously problematic for the women's division.
> 
> Everyone was expecting the 6-pack challenge to be a clusterfuck botchfest, yet it turned out to be quite a fun match to watch. Aside from the Naomi/Nattie botch, they all performed quite well and even worked in some storytelling into the match. Everyone expected them to default to Nikki for the title win, but they actually gave Becky her deserved chance. Then tonight they put together another free for all match, which seemed somewhat underwhelming on paper, but then, yet again, the women all brought it and put on a good show. Now we presumably have the feud we've all been hoping for since the brand split with Becky and Bliss. Becky is already off to a strong start and she's only just getting started.
> 
> I already can't wait to see what they have in store for next week and, even though it's still early, No Mercy seems like it's already shaping up to be another hot PPV for SDL.


plus with the benefit of having only a two hour show, it makes booking the show so much easier. Tag-team, TWO women segments, main event match...wow i already filled up 75% of the show...and we're done. 

But yes, the smackdown division is just more interesting..more colorful.....and i think fans are excited of the idea of multiple angles going on at once. I LOVEEEE Carmella vs Nikki as a feud. I mean why not? And man oh man, letting Becky, the champ, cut natural promos...it makes a WORLD of difference!! 

I cant believe how sour i've gone on Sasha in just a year. i remember talking all over the boards about how she can be one of the all-time greats but the wwe is messing her up big time. "I'm the boss....eddie guerrero....nxt" (i just summarized every promo she's cut). Meanwhile Becky's using genuine emotion AND SHE HAS NO CATCH PHRASE!!?! SHES OVER WITH OUT A CATCHPHRASE!?!?!?! IN 2016!!? Amazing


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Just imagine how far Becky is going to suplex poor tiny Alexia. :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

meele said:


> Just imagine how far Becky is going to suplex poor tiny Alexia. :mark:


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Envy said:


>


Just putting her over as a good seller 0 Don't get me wrong, I'm all behind Alexia/Lynch feud. I actually marked out when she got the pin over Nikki.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Envy said:


>


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Nikki's been a great leader tbh for the division since she came back.
Putting over Carmella, Alexa, her performance has also been very good ( her hot tag in the 6-woman tag match last week she was ON FIRE), it's good to see her put over the young gals.

Alexa vs Becky is perfect right now, I thought they'd give us Nattie/Becky 1 month filler, but I'm happy with this, I think Alexa's really a threat to take the title, and there's no doubt in my mind it's going to be a great match.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> she's the man right now. she's so far and away the best of the four horsewomen it's not even funny. her promos just sound so much more genuine and interesting and she's not just regurgitating catch phrases. amazing! i may hate the brand split but she's one of the bright spots of it (hell...the entire SD women's roster is benefitting HUGE from this)


It helps that she isn't shoving Stephanie's 'revolution' fanfiction down our throats constantly like Sasha and Bayley. Sasha especially has really bought too much into that tripe.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776034404250578944
:becky


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> It helps that she isn't shoving Stephanie's 'revolution' fanfiction down our throats constantly like Sasha and Bayley. Sasha especially has really bought too much into that tripe.


That's more the Raw writers fault. And also them realizing that it's in their best interests to write material to make Stephanie look good since she's on Raw. She's not on SDL though, so obviously that ain't really a problem there.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

On the Bryan & Vinny show Alvarez burried Becky again for taking too many steps to cross the ring and not getting much air when jumping for the running firearm. While I can aggree she never gets a lot of air on her aerial moves, I can't understand why does it matter that you take too many steps to cross the ring? This is not the first time he said it, he mentiones this every time she is brought up. He said it about Dean and Strowman aswell. It's such a bs nitpick to me. Take however many steps you feel comfortable taking. FFS way to make a problem out of nothing.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

meele said:


> On the Bryan & Vinny show Alvarez burried Becky again for taking too many steps to cross the ring and not getting much air when jumping for the running firearm. While I can aggree she never gets a lot of air on her aerial moves, I can't understand why does it matter that you take too many steps to cross the ring? This is not the first time he said it, he mentiones this every time she is brought up. He said it about Dean and Strowman aswell. It's such a bs nitpick to me. Take however many steps you feel comfortable taking. FFS way to make a problem out of nothing.


Hes dumb. He once said only irish people like her. He knows theres no defects from becky so he tries to find weird things not to like her.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Hes dumb. *He once said only irish people like her.* He knows theres no defects from becky so he tries to find weird things not to like her.


Got a link? I need to hear him saying this. It's the stupides thing on Earth, if he was serious.
EDIT: K, nevermind, I found it myself: 
Tom Lawlor: There’s something missing with the connection with Becky…
Bryan Alvarez: It’s the promos & the “lass kicker”.
Tom Lawlor: Yea the…
Bryan Alvarez: “All of the Irish folk are totally into it because she’s Irish but to us Americans this “lass Kicker” thing ain't working. I’m telling you right now.”


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

meele said:


> On the Bryan & Vinny show Alvarez burried Becky again for taking too many steps to cross the ring and not getting much air when jumping for the running firearm. While I can aggree she never gets a lot of air on her aerial moves, I can't understand why does it matter that you take too many steps to cross the ring? This is not the first time he said it, he mentiones this every time she is brought up. He said it about Dean and Strowman aswell. It's such a bs nitpick to me. Take however many steps you feel comfortable taking. FFS way to make a problem out of nothing.


When people start picking on petty things like that it usually boils down to some sort of resentment against the individual rather than their performance.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:bjpenn :becky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Anyone else kind of frustrated that they're doing Becky v Bliss immediately? I guess there's not a gigantic amount of options, but for me, Becky v Bliss is the money feud among the current division.

Looking forward to it though, i'm confident Becky will be retaining, and Bliss will only benefit from the experience.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Anyone else kind of frustrated that they're doing Becky v Bliss immediately? I guess there's not a gigantic amount of options, but for me, Becky v Bliss is the money feud among the current division.
> 
> Looking forward to it though, i'm confident Becky will be retaining, and Bliss will only benefit from the experience.


Nah, so long as they aren't giving Bliss the title this soon :lol I think it's great. How many of us we're calling for this since the brand split? It's a good way to generate immediate interest. Bliss needs more exposure and heat, too. Plus, if it goes over really well, I could see it becoming a long-term, storied rivalry.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Plus there's nothing stopping them from going back to it in eventually. Especially if Alexa does well, Becky beats some of the others, and then Alexa can say "I came the closest to beating you out of all of them, I gave you more of a fight than any of those other losers could, so I deserve another shot at the title."


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Isn't the Michael Cole interview with Becky being released today?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Nah, so long as they aren't giving Bliss the title this soon :lol I think it's great. How many of us we're calling for this since the brand split? It's a good way to generate immediate interest. Bliss needs more exposure and heat, too. Plus, if it goes over really well, I could see it becoming a long-term, storied rivalry.


Very good point, i admit it's a tough situation for them because i'd have liked them to have saved it but the only other real viable option would have been Natalya, and she brings, well... nothing. Hopefully the feud delivers though.



Asuka842 said:


> Plus there's nothing stopping them from going back to it in eventually. Especially if Alexa does well, Becky beats some of the others, and then Alexa can say "I came the closest to beating you out of all of them, I gave you more of a fight than any of those other losers could, so I deserve another shot at the title."


Very true. It wouldn't surprise me if WWE thinks that Becky v Nikki is the match to work towards, and don't get me wrong, that would be very good to see actually, but Alexa would be the one out of the current crop that i'd like to see eventually take the title from Becky, if not someone from NXT.

Again, we'll see how it goes, i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776045315820576768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776044674465271808


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky's official render with the belt:


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I do love that Becky's big title win set the standard for a pretty good ppv.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Anyone else kind of frustrated that they're doing Becky v Bliss immediately? I guess there's not a gigantic amount of options, but for me, Becky v Bliss is the money feud among the current division.
> 
> Looking forward to it though, i'm confident Becky will be retaining, and Bliss will only benefit from the experience.


No. I do find it strange that they would jump into it so fast though. This is likely the best possible feud that could come from this roster of women. Not in pure ring work but in all other aspects. Promos, heel/face dynamic etc. Bliss is 2nd only to Becky on the mic and as a character. 

I think WWE are high on Alexa. To give her a shot before veterans like Nikki or Natalya suggests that. I hope this is a case of putting her with the top star in order to help her grow, rather than a case of immediately hotshotting the title onto her before she's ready. It would be such a stupid move to have Bliss beat Becky next month.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Fox Sports: Becky Lynch becomes SmackDown Women's Champion at Backlash






:becky


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

meele said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Hes dumb. *He once said only irish people like her.* He knows theres no defects from becky so he tries to find weird things not to like her.
> ...


And his theory was wrong. All kinds of people look up to becky old young guys girls and every ethnicity and he knows hes wrong just doesnt want to admit it.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

meele said:


> Got a link? I need to hear him saying this. It's the stupides thing on Earth, if he was serious.
> EDIT: K, nevermind, I found it myself:
> Tom Lawlor: There’s something missing with the connection with Becky…
> Bryan Alvarez: It’s the promos & the “lass kicker”.
> ...


What on earth is missing with the connection? She's one of the few faces that gets universally good reactions pretty much everywhere she goes, i can't remember the last time she was booed (Maybe when she attacked both Sasha and Charlotte in Boston, but that's about it). She has every quality you'd want in a babyface, so many have wanted her to win the title and really there was no other sensible option at Backlash.

All of her vocal fans and millions of social media followers are certainly not all Irish anyway. She's had the nickname for about a year now and not once has it stopped people from getting behind her. Alvarez clearly just doesn't like her.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

meele said:


> On the Bryan & Vinny show Alvarez burried Becky again for taking too many steps to cross the ring and not getting much air when jumping for the running firearm. While I can aggree she never gets a lot of air on her aerial moves, I can't understand why does it matter that you take too many steps to cross the ring? This is not the first time he said it, he mentiones this every time she is brought up. He said it about Dean and Strowman aswell. It's such a bs nitpick to me. Take however many steps you feel comfortable taking. FFS way to make a problem out of nothing.


:lmao

Guys, spare yourselves the chore of even trying to take those incessantly bitter, miserable, hypercritical fucks seriously. They literally shit on and bury everything they possibly can. And if they can't, they'll just invent something to shit on and bury instead. The small amount of shit they are even marginally positive about is always said with a twinge of reluctance. 

They're the definition of irrelevant and out of touch, and half the shit that's actually taking place in a given show or match seems to go completely over their puny heads.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Sincere said:


> :lmao
> 
> Guys, spare yourselves the chore of even trying to take those incessantly bitter, miserable, hypercritical fucks seriously. They literally shit on and bury everything they possibly can. And if they can't, they'll just invent something to shit on and bury instead. The small amount of shit they are even marginally positive about is always said with a twinge of reluctance.
> 
> They're the definition of irrelevant and out of touch, and half the shit that's actually taking place in a given show or match seems to go completely over their puny heads.


I mean, I can't really say that i hate or even dislike Alvarez, because his and Vinny's reviews of some actually terrible shows gave me the time of my life when it comes to comedy. It's moments like this rant that piss me off. The deal is that they are not just some internet smarks. They are professionals who work for wrestling observer/figure 4 online, which is a respected wrestling site, and their opinion actually matters to a lot of fans and listeners. Why would he even hate Becky in the first place?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

meele said:


> I mean, I can't really say that i hate or even dislike Alvarez, because his and Vinny's reviews of some actually terrible shows gave me the time of my life when it comes to comedy. It's moments like this rant that piss me off. The deal is that they are not just some internet smarks. They are professionals who work for wrestling observer/figure 4 online, which is a respected wrestling site, and their opinion actually matters to a lot of fans and listeners. Why would he even hate Becky in the first place?


I think you vastly overestimate how significant their opinion is to most wrestling fans.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

It was so, so good seeing her come out with the title on SmackDown last night. She looks right at home as the champ and she looks genuinely elated that she's in this position. I think she'll do good things with the title.

I'm still buzzing a little bit from Sunday :becky


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I think you vastly overestimate how significant their opinion is to most wrestling fans.


I hope you are right about that.

Getting slightly off the topic tho, so here's a Becky fun fact (more fact than fun when you think about it)
in 8 days on september 22 will mark the 10 year anniversary of Becky suffering a career threatening injury in a match against Kisu (link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jewTBjojoIQ) followed by dropping the Quen of Chaos Championship to Sweet Saraya (Paige's mom) the next day, which led to her giving up on wrestling. :crying: 
Little did she know... :grin2:
I hope she acknowledges this in some way or another. It really exhibits how long her journey has been.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

No Mercy thread is Live :becky

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-p...hampionship-smackdown-exclusive-no-mercy.html


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Interview with Michael Cole is up :becky


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Interview with Michael Cole is up


I wonder if these interviews are scripted because if it isnt she has that jab to always impress when sge speaks. No wonder shes the best on the mic. She really deserves to be the leader and represent the company.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

She comes across as kind of a dork at times as well. It's rather quite/endearing imo.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> She comes across as kind of a dork at times as well. It's rather quite/endearing imo.


Her adorkable personality is part of her charm. Always has been for me. I think that's a big part of why she's such a good babyface.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776119452530253824


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Here's a nice article on Sky Sports about Becky and her title win:

http://www.skysports.com/wwe/news/1...ynch-air-hostess-to-smackdown-womens-champion


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

travis420 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776119452530253824


:enzo


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Interview with Michael Cole is up :becky


One thing I noticed while watching this, her face has changed quite a bit over the last few years hasn't it? Like Wierdly wider, almost swollen-like or something. She's obviously a little fatter, now that she is on the road non-stop, but the difference is almost too noticable to me. Not saying she's not beautiful, because she is (like a majestic f*cking eagle) but if I hadn't knew how she looked in the first place, I don't think i would have said that this is the same person, based on the looks alone.

Compare for yourself:
2013
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BRWA_N4CYAAxGU8.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BRbCZFwCUAA2Vav.jpg
2016
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsQhIWdXYAAqk_g.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsHkeF9WAAAvAGD.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CjGZdAdXEAAlnuL.jpg

...or is it me who has gone insane?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I think a lot of what you're seeing is just differences in make-up, lighting, and hair.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

meele said:


> so here's a Becky fun fact (more fact than fun when you think about it)


Yeah you right this fact wasn't fun at all.
Here is a fun fact:


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

She also 3 years older and she did put on some weight from her NXT days, but who cares.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I think a lot of what you're seeing is just differences in make-up, lighting, and hair.


I think a lot of what I'm seeing is just me actually going insane. :lol
Come on, you have to agree she looks like it's not the same person.
If noone ends up seeing any differences I'm gonna feel pretty akward for bringing it to attention and posting this.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Sweenz reenactment...

Cole starts... "Has that sunk in yet?"

Becky: ... ing for it too. *turns up volume* champ champ *turns it up more* Champ! And I was ah.. ah..

Cole: AND YOU KEPT WALKING HAHAHAHA

*ears start bleeding.*








--

Good interview, but seriously tho.. did they not have her mic'ed up properly? Sounds like Michael's microphone was the one being used to pick up what becky was saying.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Majestic:lenny5


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Majestic:lenny5












:sodone


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I see the 5k post mark has been broken.

God i love this thread.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775851780072677377


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

meele said:


> On the Bryan & Vinny show Alvarez burried Becky again for taking too many steps to cross the ring and not getting much air when jumping for the running firearm. While I can aggree she never gets a lot of air on her aerial moves, I can't understand why does it matter that you take too many steps to cross the ring? This is not the first time he said it, he mentiones this every time she is brought up. He said it about Dean and Strowman aswell. It's such a bs nitpick to me. Take however many steps you feel comfortable taking. FFS way to make a problem out of nothing.


literally NO people care about this haha


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Anyone else kind of frustrated that they're doing Becky v Bliss immediately? I guess there's not a gigantic amount of options, but for me, Becky v Bliss is the money feud among the current division.
> 
> Looking forward to it though, i'm confident Becky will be retaining, and Bliss will only benefit from the experience.


Nah. This is a perfect perrrfect first opponent for Becky to win against. Bliss is brand new and isn't expected to win. It's a fresh match-up (shoot me if we did Becky vs Nattie again) and it's a good way to start Bliss' career too.

I want this to be a quick one-off. Let this be a taste of what Bliss is, have her lose, and then let her slowly develop a following over the next few months/year, and then take it from their.

I think they're going to do Becky vs Eva Marie as the first legit "FEUD". You may not want to hear it, but at this point, Eva Marie is money. We know the WWE thinks its Eva Marie vs Nikki Bella, but to me, Eva Marie vs Becky, if dont right, can be straight up fire!


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> Nah. This is a perfect perrrfect first opponent for Becky to win against. Bliss is brand new and isn't expected to win. It's a fresh match-up (shoot me if we did Becky vs Nattie again) and it's a good way to start Bliss' career too.
> 
> I want this to be a quick one-off. Let this be a taste of what Bliss is, have her lose, and then let her slowly develop a following over the next few months/year, and then take it from their.
> 
> I think they're going to do Becky vs Eva Marie as the first legit "FEUD". You may not want to hear it, but at this point, Eva Marie is money. We know the WWE thinks its Eva Marie vs Nikki Bella, but to me, Eva Marie vs Becky, if dont right, can be straight up fire!


Becky Bliss isn't a bad 1st feud. Natalya isn't either just to get the feud out of the way. (personally I'd start with Carmella given eliminations)

Alexa Bliss having a long competitive match against Becky but losing helps Alexa.

Eva's schtick has an expiry date and has a shelf life. No they don't it's more Becky Nikki and they know it. There is a more than 1 reason they turned Nikki Babyface and it's to keep Nikki Bella and Becky Lynch away from another.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky Bliss isn't a bad 1st feud. Natalya isn't either just to get the feud out of the way. (personally I'd start with Carmella given eliminations)
> 
> Alexa Bliss having a long competitive match against Becky but losing helps Alexa.
> 
> Eva's schtick has an expiry date and has a shelf life. No they don't it's more Becky Nikki and they know it. There is a more than 1 reason they turned Nikki Babyface and it's to keep Nikki Bella and Becky Lynch away from another.


Carmella is feuding with Nikki though. 

Yeah it has an expiration date and we're not even close to it yet. Becky vs Nikki could be great you're right though.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Yup becky nikki is the money feud. Actually becky vs eva and bliss are money feuds. Heck i think this is their co main event and its just getting started.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I'm still not sold on Eva yet. I realize everyone's hype about her new intro, which admittedly has been working quite well as a comical heat magnet gag, but the issues of storytelling, character work, and ring work are all still in question as far as I can tell. She hasn't had much opportunity to show off or fall flat yet, so it's difficult to gauge what she might be capable of in those areas.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> Carmella is feuding with Nikki though.
> 
> Yeah it has an expiration date and we're not even close to it yet. Becky vs Nikki could be great you're right though.


Ideally Carmella was my 1st feud pick but know it wouldn't happen based around Nikki.

You drag Eva's schtick out too long you risk turning her face and the feuds would be kinda samey.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Carmella would have been a terrible pick IMO, since she is the greeniest worker after eva, and the first Becky's title defense should be a really good match to put her reign and the new title on the map. I think I would have preferd Becky vs Nattie at No Mercy, because as boring as Natalya is, she is still a really good worker and I believe her and Becky can chain wrestle at a lightning spped for a couple minutes straight, and can really work on the psychology of the match. Save the feud with Alexia for Survivor Series and maybe TLC. Btw, on TLC PPV here are usually 4 stip matches chair, table, ladder and TLC, and SDL has 4 titles to match that, so could we possibly see a women table , or ladder match? Would be awesome, and a great way for a heel to win the title from Becky, as she doesn't get pinned, nor submitted, and then you start her second chase for the title which lasts till 'Mania.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> I'm still not sold on Eva yet. I realize everyone's hype about her new intro, which admittedly has been working quite well as a comical heat magnet gag, but the issues of storytelling, character work, and ring work are all still in question as far as I can tell. She hasn't had much opportunity to show off or fall flat yet, so it's difficult to gauge what she might be capable of in those areas.


Yeah this is a big red flag for me. Once she actually gets in the ring and finally wrestles, what happens from there? If she's not very good and she's not massively protected then there might be a big issue. Becky would have a big carry job on her hands.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Yeah this is a big red flag for me. Once she actually gets in the ring and finally wrestles, what happens from there? If she's not very good and she's not massively protected then there might be a big issue. Becky would have a big carry job on her hands.


Eva got suspended, which killed even Roman's push, she starts filming a movie in the beggining of October, and she is about to turn 32, which is a lot for a WWE woman. The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced that eva is becoming less and less of a threat to pro wrestling. If Becky ends up in a feud with eva, it's an opportunity to prove how good she is. AJ got over backstage, because he dragged Roman to great matches, and the managment saw how reliable he is, same could happen to Becky (she is not as good as Styles and eva is much worse than Roman tho, but SDL doesn't have anyone better anyway).


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I just fucking hope with all my goddamn heart that the two WM women's matches are Sasha Vs. Bayley III & Becky Vs. Asuka. I'd literally cry with joy just at the anouncement.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Crasp said:


> I just fucking hope with all my goddamn heart that the two WM women's matches are Sasha Vs. Bayley III & Becky Vs. Asuka. I'd literally cry with joy just at the anouncement.


Imagine if they did the HHH/Lesnar SS '12 finish, where Becky has to break Asuka's arm to submit her :mark:


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Is anyone else still a little amped up from Backlash?

Should have calmed down by now, but I'm still all 

:enzo :fuckyeah :YES roud


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Gainn_Damage said:


> Is anyone else still a little amped up from Backlash?
> 
> Should have calmed down by now, but I'm still all
> 
> :enzo :fuckyeah :YES roud


1 year, 3 months & 23 days (or 481 days total) of pain and torment, hoping that one day Becky might get what she's owed, will do that to ya!


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

meele said:


> I think a lot of what I'm seeing is just me actually going insane. :lol
> Come on, you have to agree she looks like it's not the same person.
> If noone ends up seeing any differences I'm gonna feel pretty akward for bringing it to attention and posting this.


I can clearly tell it is the same woman.. Just different hair and some extra weight maybe.. Still looks amazing as hell... 

SEE!!! 










:sodone


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

meele said:


> Imagine if they did the HHH/Lesnar SS '12 finish, where Becky has to break Asuka's arm to submit her :mark:


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

krtgolfing said:


> I can clearly tell it is the same woman.. Just different hair and some extra weight maybe.. Still looks amazing as hell...
> 
> SEE!!!
> 
> ...


It's very hard to read the what you post when there's a photo like that near it... I try, but my attention... wanders...


What was I saying? >


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

krtgolfing said:


> I can clearly tell it is the same woman.. Just different hair and some extra weight maybe.. Still looks amazing as hell...
> 
> SEE!!!
> 
> ...












Hehem....now excuse me while I'm completing the set


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

^


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Reotor said:


>






















krtgolfing said:


> I can clearly tell it is the same woman.. Just different hair and some extra weight maybe.. Still looks amazing as hell...
> 
> SEE!!!
> 
> ...


Just wanna finish the topic of wether she has changed or not really quick. I meant that *if you were to look at just her face*, you wouldn't be able to tell whether it's her at both pics or not, without knowing beforehand. To me it's different shape now. I don't think it's about gaining weight, since she's not really fat but muscular. It's like she has tooth pain all the time. Might be only me.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

meele said:


> Just wanna finish the topic of wether she has changed or not really quick. I meant that *if you were to look at just her face*, you wouldn't be able to tell whether it's her at both pics or not, without knowing beforehand. To me it's different shape now. I don't think it's about gaining weight, since she's not really fat but muscular. It's like she has tooth pain all the time. Might be only me.


She does look a fair bit different.. Her face is slightly wider and her jawline is bulkier.
Id assume it is down to her being stronger and lifting much heavier weights than previously. 

Also better diet, lifestyle and happiness levels can have quite an impact..


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The last time I saw Eva wrestle (April 27th against Asuka) she wasn't good. Not botching horribly all the time now at least but she's remained very wooden and unconvincing in the ring. It's like she had to slow down to do everything so that she wouldn't screw it up. She's clearly still way below the other women. I really don't think Becky can get a good match out of her. Best we can hope for is just an okay match. 

Also Becky is looking jacked as hell


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

meele said:


> Imagine if they did the HHH/Lesnar SS '12 finish, where Becky has to break Asuka's arm to submit her :mark:


It should be the other way around, as in Asuka breaks Beckys arm, because as a fighting champion Becky refuses to tap and Asuka as a heel has to do whatever it takes to get the win.Sorta like Bret/Austin WM13


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

MMM2909 said:


> It should be the other way around, as in Asuka breaks Beckys arm, because as a fighting champion Becky refuses to tap and Asuka as a heel has to do whatever it takes to get the win.Sorta like Bret/Austin WM13


They'd likely rehash the Bayley v Asuka finish if they went this route.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

MMM2909 said:


> It should be the other way around, as in Asuka breaks Beckys arm, because as a fighting champion Becky refuses to tap and Asuka as a heel has to do whatever it takes to get the win.Sorta like Bret/Austin WM13


Good point, but:
-Asuka is about to turn 35, and should start putting younger talent over (especially on a big show)
-has been booked well enough to be able to afford a loss
-she doesn't have an armbar that actually ends matches
-Becky tapped at 'Mania 32, don't want her to build a loosing streak
-champ retaining at 'Mania would be an unexpected finish


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

meele said:


> Good point, but:
> -Asuka is about to turn 35, and should start putting younger talent over (especially on a big show)
> -has been booked well enough to be able to afford a loss
> -she doesn't have an armbar that actually ends matches
> ...


Good points but i dont see a babyface (and a pure one at that) breaking someone's arm. They could do this spot at the rumble and the story is Asuka broke her arm but Becky never taped, and she returns before WM and wants a rematch and then goes over.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Random podcast I stumbled upon putting Becky over

https://soundcloud.com/rudoradio/episode-61-cruising-the-lucha-underground

"The Becky title-win makes even more sense with Alexa Bliss winning the #1 contendership on Smackdown, because it goes back to the entire point of drafting Becky here [to Smackdown] and pulling her away from the other 4HW. Becky is on Smackdown because--not just because she's popular--but she is your best bet to make this next generation of women wrestlers awesome. So... Alexa Bliss is great, but Becky's going to make her look even better. You know, the same reason Carmella is working with Nikki Bella. So, putting some of these younger, less-experienced women through title programs with Becky Lynch, and allowing her to work with them directly--it's a much better use of everyone's time, than like, Becky and Natalya again. It makes a lot of sense because--you know, it's the same thing they did with Bayley in NXT, where it was like, "OK, Bayley, you won the title, now we're going to have you run through all these people who aren't ready to be champion... but, with the work that you do, it will look like all of these people deserve to be in these matches. It feels like with the roster they have, unless Nikki turns heel...it kinda feels like it's Becky's belt until Asuka shows up."

I like this because it touches on the same point I was kinda making in my interpretation of her fire-to-dynamite line in the Michael Cole interview



Sincere said:


> > "Dynamite is nothing without straight fire to light it."
> 
> 
> Translation: She's the fiery catalyst this division needs to become explosive. :fact


I do wonder if they're right about Becky holding the title until Asuka shows up. I mean, maybe that's wishful thinking, but it's also not out of the realm of possibility if this whole interpretation of things is accurate, which seems to be a very likely possibility. I know there's a lot of people who think Eva and/or Nikki will be taking it at some point, but who knows. I think there's a good chance Becky gets a decent reign here.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

:bow


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

meele said:


> :bow


Bigger version makes great PC wallpaper.. :grin2:


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

meele said:


> Good point, but:
> -Asuka is about to turn 35, and should start putting younger talent over (especially on a big show)
> -has been booked well enough to be able to afford a loss
> -she doesn't have an armbar that actually ends matches
> ...


Jericho is 45 and still wins a lot. Putting somebody over means nothing if you aren't credible and the majority of fans don't know who Asuka is. She'll need to be built up all over again on the main roster like most NXT call ups. It's not like she's on the verge of retirement. There's plenty of time to put people over down the line. By WM Becky would be in the 8th month of her reign and a change would be due. 

Becky has to lose eventually and by April (if she's still champ) she'll likely have went through every woman on Smackdown. Remember, wrestling fans are fickle and tend to get bored of long reigns easily these days. Becky could get turned on if she doesn't drop it to somebody by mid 2017.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Jericho is 45 and still wins a lot. Putting somebody over means nothing if you aren't credible and the majority of fans don't know who Asuka is. She'll need to be built up all over again on the main roster like most NXT call ups. It's not like she's on the verge of retirement. There's plenty of time to put people over down the line. By WM Becky would be in the 8th month of her reign and a change would be due.
> 
> Becky has to lose eventually and by April (if she's still champ) she'll likely have went through every woman on Smackdown.


I feel like WWE considers their women "too old" when they reach their mid 30's. I know that Asuka will still be great even in her 40's, but the management probably doesn't see things this way.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> I feel like WWE considers their women "too old" when they reach their mid 30's. I know that Asuka will still be great even in her 40's, but the management probably doesn't see things this way.


thats fair to assume, but we're in a different time now I think. We dont know that they wont push or find something to do with the "older" women, this isnt the era of models anymore. Maybe thats just wishful thinking, but we don't really know yet.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

meele said:


> I feel like WWE considers their women "too old" when they reach their mid 30's. I know that Asuka will still be great even in her 40's, but the management probably doesn't see things this way.


That has been true but who knows how it is now. Mr TNA is WWE champion after beating Mr WWE clean. Kevin Owens is a world champ. Balor beat Roman clean and won the world title in his PPV debut. Vince seems more open minded than ever. A big indicator is how they handle Natalya in the coming months. She's one of the older women but so far has been treated pretty equally to the others. 

I hope the attitude to age has changed because Becky herself will be in her 30s soon. I wouldn't like to see her de-pushed just because of that. I think she'll be able to perform at a high level in the ring for a long time to come and that should be what her position is based on, not age.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> That has been true but who knows how it is now. Mr TNA is WWE champion after beating Mr WWE clean. Kevin Owens is a world champ. Balor beat Roman clean and won the world title in his PPV debut. Vince seems more open minded than ever. A big indicator is how they handle Natalya in the coming months. She's one of the older women but so far has been treated pretty equally to the others.
> 
> I hope the attitude to age has changed because Becky herself will be in her 30s soon. I wouldn't like to see her de-pushed just because of that. I think she'll be able to perform at a high level in the ring for a long time to come and that should be what her position is based on, not age.


Nikki's big push was when she was 30 or 31. Becky is fine she's 29 and has many years ahead of her. Natalya is 34, Eva is 32 in 4 days, Nikki is 32 going to be 33 in November.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky has this amazonian beauty to her that I can't help but like.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Spike said:


>


that top she was wearing :yas:yas


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*I'm glad she won the title. In my opinion she deserved a title run a while ago.*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

Gainn_Damage said:


> ^


Please tell me the source video to that awesome gif!

She reminds me of a Cinnamon Swirl...


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't think I've ever known anyone enjoy being a champ more, this is awesome.



tmd02 said:


> Please tell me the source video to that awesome gif!
> 
> She reminds me of a Cinnamon Swirl...


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky's goals as champion seem to be and should be

- Valuing the fight, Welcoming every challenger. This builds Becky as a fighting champion. 

- Legitimize and elevate the title. Treating and putting over the title and what it means to her does this.

-Elevating others and the division as a whole. Becky having a mid- long length reign does this.

- Issue Open challenges at big 4 ppvs and winning against Raw and Smackdown women, maybe pop down to NXT and defend it there a couple times.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

CJ said:


>


I think this is the best shape she's ever been in


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Spike said:


>


This is pretty hypnotic.. Her happiness is practically oozing out of my monitor.. lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spike said:


>


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

http://shop.wwe.com/becky-lynch-bac...2350.html?dwvar_W12350_color=No Color#start=6

:becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Edit: Tweet is gone now


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky has this amazonian beauty to her that I can't help but like.


Wut? She's tiny.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> Wut? She's tiny.


 Refering to how ripped she is and from what I gather Seth got her into Crossfit.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Who else is buying the becky frame? Expensive but for becky its worth the price


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Since they may are going with the DC super hero theme, I hope Becky can have Poison Ivy inspired gear for No Mercy.


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

i so hope she gets a long title run!


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> Refering to how ripped she is and from what I gather Seth got her into Crossfit.


How does that make her Amazonian?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> How does that make her Amazonian?


Most aren't ripped like she is. It's kinda like a mini amazon build. I don't know I spend a lot of time on tv tropes.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm happy that Becky won the title. I see people complaining about her awkward laugh,accent or that she's non serious. They forget that Becky at the core is a comedy character and it wasn't until the second betrayal that she became more serious. 

I liked her Smackdown promo. A lot of her character work is in the subtle details. Her delivery and emotional range is pretty advanced. The way she smoothly goes from overjoyed to goofy to serious in one promo shows the Mick Foley influence in her work. They seem to have established her as a fighting champion going forward willing to take on all comers. Becky should have a mid- long length reign.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

So, I went full Mauro Ronallo and did some research, and it seems like Eva hasn't had a single match since June. I don't think she has improved 1 bit, quite the opposite, after such a break she is gonna suck worse. If Becky drags her to a good match, she will officialy be the best female worker WWE has. Besides that eva has had a total of 113 matches EVER since her debut in 2013, most of which are 6 women tags. For comparrison, in 2015 alone Becky has had 131 matches, and Sasha 151! :beckywhat
Eva really needs to fuck off, you don't get into WWE for just trying to improve. Stay away from Bex and her title!
Now, lets talk about Becky's reign for a second, I'm assuming she will retain at No Mercy, and if she were to drop at Survivor Series, her reign would have been 69 days long, which is quite dissapointing. SS happens right after NXT Takeover: Canada, where Asuka will likely drop the title to Ember, and might get called. Asuka winning the title on her debut doesn't seem too unlikely, but I would rather hold that off untill TLC, where Becky's reign would be 84 days long, which is acceptable enough to me. Ideally the drop should take place at the Rumble (about 130th day of reign), because if you want to see Becky win at 'Mania, she should probably drop the title a few months before, chase and win it back. If she were to hold the title till WM, she would probably drop it on that show, and, to me, a WM win is more important than a longer reign that results in a WM loss.
Or you can have her hold it till 'Mania and retain at 'Mania, why not :becky


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

meele said:


> So, I went full Mauro Ronallo and did some research, and it seems like Eva hasn't had a single match since June. I don't think she has improved 1 bit, quite the opposite, after such a break she is gonna suck worse. If Becky drags her to a good match, she will officialy be the best female worker WWE has. Besides that eva has had a total of 113 matches EVER since her debut in 2013, most of which are 6 women tags. For comparrison, in 2015 alone Becky has had 131 matches, and Sasha 151!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they see becky making good business with merch sales and memorable feuds like she has done they will keep the belt past mania but one thing is for sure she is their go to female now to ve part of their sponsoring which is why they added dates for her at comic cons and put her on the ppv commercials. Now its up to becky to prove she deserves to ve champ.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> If they see becky making good business with merch sales and memorable feuds like she has done they will keep the belt past mania but one thing is for sure she is their go to female now to ve part of their sponsoring which is why they added dates for her at comic cons and put her on the ppv commercials. Now its up to becky to prove she deserves to ve champ.


I think she'll step up well. Putting her in with good mic workers like Alexa Bliss, maybe a short feud with Natalya which would provide a good match and Nikki Bella who's pretty popular and as the longest reigning Divas champ would provide something of a "big match" feel with the two stars of the women's division. Maybe Emma if she goes back to SmackDown? It's also a nice change of pace from being in with the other Horsewomen, with some fresher opponents which makes it intriguing.

I think she will probably hold on to it until the New Year at least, maybe until Mania where I would have her face Asuka and put up a really good fight. Maybe she retains and loses the belt at the next PPV, or she bravely loses out at Mania. 

She's a great ambassador for the company, you can see already she's really relishing her responsibility as champion and her fanbase is still growing. She clearly puts everything into it and it's so rewarding to see her get something back. It's been great seeing the amount of love for Becky in the past week or so especially.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

On a side note anyone noticing a superhero theme with the Smackdown women?


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> On a side note anyone noticing a superhero theme with the Smackdown women?


Bliss was Harley Quinn and Nikki was kind of wearing Wonder Women gear at Backlash, but that's all I've noticed.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Hurin said:


> Bliss was Harley Quinn and Nikki was kind of wearing Wonder Women gear at Backlash, but that's all I've noticed.



I've seen Becky compared to Poison Ivy and got confused. I hope it goes that way though.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I've seen Becky compared to Poison Ivy and got confused. I hope it goes that way though.


NO! Harley Quinn is working with Alexia, because she doesn't have an established personality yet. Just let Becky be Becky. If she really went with that outfit, it would make her look like her august 2014 self:










This gimmick was apparently Becky's idea (she is really good at comming up with gimmicks that would bury her :lol)

I don't want to see the SDL women division turn into a nerdy cosplayfest, would have been impossible to take it seriously, if more of them were to go for the superhero lookalike gimmick.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Hurin said:


> Bliss was Harley Quinn and Nikki was kind of wearing Wonder Women gear at Backlash, but that's all I've noticed.


Yeah, same. I think Nikki's thing was a one off, Harley's a good thing for Alexa to nab because it's on trend at the moment. 

I think that's all we're going to see, as we've got Becky as the Steampunk Irish Lass Kicker, Naomi as the raver girl, Carmella as the Princess of Staten Island, and Nattie as...uh...Nattie.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> NO! Harley Quinn is working with Alexia, because she doesn't have an established personality yet. Just let Becky be Becky. If she really went with that outfit, it would make her look like her august 2014 self:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's kinda just weird speculation. Becky would likely be wearing something more revealing if it was related to Poison Ivy. Becky Balboa as a gimmick seems more likely to be honest. The problem I have with it is I don't want it to emphasize her striking which is one of her weaker areas.

2/7 of them are doing something like this. I don't know maybe the company sees superheroes/Villains as empowering or something.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

She's come a long way from this. Her debut here made me a fan right off the bat.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Sincere said:


> http://shop.wwe.com/becky-lynch-bac...2350.html?dwvar_W12350_color=No Color#start=6
> 
> :becky


If it was signed I might be buying that!


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I bring you the gif (t) of Becky
























































Any idea where the next one is from?


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

I love Becky <3


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> I bring you the gif (t) of Becky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit theres video of her boxing shoot?

The last one is from Xaviers snapchat I think


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

OMG, I just realized something shocking. Don't wanna kille the magic for the rest of you tho...


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Here's a cool article in the Daily Mirror over here in the UK. She puts over the new girls really well as well as the SD women's division.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/other-sports/wrestling/wwe-smackdown-womens-champion-becky-8845805


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Am i the only one who read the entire interview in Becky's accent?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> OMG, I just realized something shocking. Don't wanna kille the magic for the rest of you tho...


you cant just tease that and not deliver


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

meele said:


> So, I went full Mauro Ronallo and did some research, and it seems like Eva hasn't had a single match since June. I don't think she has improved 1 bit, quite the opposite, after such a break she is gonna suck worse. If Becky drags her to a good match, she will officialy be the best female worker WWE has. Besides that eva has had a total of 113 matches EVER since her debut in 2013, most of which are 6 women tags. For comparrison, in 2015 alone Becky has had 131 matches, and Sasha 151! :beckywhat
> Eva really needs to fuck off, you don't get into WWE for just trying to improve. Stay away from Bex and her title!
> Now, lets talk about Becky's reign for a second, I'm assuming she will retain at No Mercy, and if she were to drop at Survivor Series, her reign would have been 69 days long, which is quite dissapointing. SS happens right after NXT Takeover: Canada, where Asuka will likely drop the title to Ember, and might get called. Asuka winning the title on her debut doesn't seem too unlikely, but I would rather hold that off untill TLC, where Becky's reign would be 84 days long, which is acceptable enough to me. Ideally the drop should take place at the Rumble (about 130th day of reign), because if you want to see Becky win at 'Mania, she should probably drop the title a few months before, chase and win it back. If she were to hold the title till WM, she would probably drop it on that show, and, to me, a WM win is more important than a longer reign that results in a WM loss.
> Or you can have her hold it till 'Mania and retain at 'Mania, why not :becky


Asuka is months and months away if she's coming at all. Even if she drops the title in Toronto she needs her rematch which won't be until around February if not later. Takeovers tend to be spaced out by a few months with the occasional exception. It's very unlikely to be her ending Becky's reign. I see it being Nikki or Eva.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

meele said:


> Now, lets talk about Becky's reign for a second, I'm assuming she will retain at No Mercy, and if she were to drop at Survivor Series, her reign would have been 69 days long, which is quite dissapointing. SS happens right after NXT Takeover: Canada, where Asuka will likely drop the title to Ember, and might get called. Asuka winning the title on her debut doesn't seem too unlikely, but I would rather hold that off untill TLC, where Becky's reign would be 84 days long, which is acceptable enough to me. Ideally the drop should take place at the Rumble (about 130th day of reign), because if you want to see Becky win at 'Mania, she should probably drop the title a few months before, chase and win it back. If she were to hold the title till WM, she would probably drop it on that show, and, to me, a WM win is more important than a longer reign that results in a WM loss.
> Or you can have her hold it till 'Mania and retain at 'Mania, why not :becky


In before asuka goes to raw, just like almost all the good wrestlers :bryanlol

(Which is fine by me, I can continue to skip raw just like I was doing with NXT - I could even start to watch NXT again!  )


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

I'll say it again because you can't ever say it enough: she looks so, so good with that title belt!


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

b o u l d e r s h o u l d e r s


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hurin said:


> b o u l d e r s h o u l d e r s


She aint joking with them boulder shoulders. No wonder shes a suplex machine.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Made a few more Becky smilies :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

This has to become a smiley.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I will never get enough of Happy Becky.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

meele said:


> This has to become a smiley.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

So there's 3 SDLs before No Mercy

Alexa has a dirty win over Becky via Eva Marie distraction and tights
Becky has a win over Alexa
Alexa was eliminated first at Backlash by Naomi, via Natalya
Alexa stole Carmella's win in the 5-way by pinning Nikki
Carmella and Nikki are still feuding
Eva Marie is no long suspended

How do you build Becky and Alexa's match at No Mercy in these 3 remaining weeks?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sincere said:


>


Is this on wwe network?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


>


Interesting to note that belt doesn't have her side plates must be only allowed to carry a replica around to events like this :hmm:


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Let both Alexa and Becky cut promos on each other furthering their characters. It will be easy to get to no mercy. Alexa feels Becky's accolades should be hers from 1st female draft pick to being 1st women's champion. She paints Becky as an undeserving champion.

Becky's goals as champ are proving her worth, legitimizing the championship by being a fighting champion and elevating the girls and the division as a whole. 

No reason Becky shouldn't win at No mercy.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> Interesting to note that belt doesn't have her side plates must be only allowed to carry a replica around to events like this :hmm:


I'm pretty sure she was giving away replicas to those kids. Or at least that's what it sounded like when she spoke of it in the Michael Cole interview.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Spotted this bad boy on WWE shop really considering getting one









http://shop.wwe.com/becky-lynch-bac...2350.html?dwvar_W12350_color=No Color#start=3


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

ignore


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Spotted this bad boy on WWE shop really considering getting one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U should. Thats history right there


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

meele said:


> This gimmick was apparently Becky's idea (she is really good at comming up with gimmicks that would bury her :lol)


To be fair tho this is full sail we are talking about, all manner of silly and weird shit got over in that place.
Need I remind you of Blue pants?


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

The way she strokes that belt is... pleasing.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Reotor said:


>


Wheres the picture from


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks like she's been using a replica belt for appearances given the lack of personalised side plates. I guess that must be a pretty common thing?


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

Spike said:


> Looks like she's been using a replica belt for appearances given the lack of personalised side plates. I guess that must be a pretty common thing?


Not a replica, same belt. It usually takes a few days before they get their side plates I've noticed. She has them now though. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Spike said:


> Looks like she's been using a replica belt for appearances given the lack of personalised side plates. I guess that must be a pretty common thing?


I don't think she got the title with her plates until she got to Smackdown.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

koda2_00 said:


> Not a replica, same belt. It usually takes a few days before they get their side plates I've noticed. She has them now though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


In the latest pic with the light blue tank top that's a replica. She's already got the plates. The real championship isn't that small.


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

Can't see a reason why she'd be carrying and a replica. But you could be right, on Jericho's podcast with Owens he said when he won the title they did want to take it for a day or so but he wouldn't let them lol. Maybe it's something they do after a new champion gets crowned. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

koda2_00 said:


> Can't see a reason why she'd be carrying and a replica. But you could be right, on Jericho's podcast with Owens he said when he won the title they did want to take it for a day or so but he wouldn't let them lol. Maybe it's something they do after a new champion gets crowned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


 It's possible that the same thing happened with Becky.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe they do make champs use replicas when they're not performing in case it gets damaged or whatever? Wouldn't be a good look, coming out at a PPV with a belt covered in coffee stains


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

Spike said:


> Maybe they do make champs use replicas when they're not performing in case it gets damaged or whatever? Wouldn't be a good look, coming out at a PPV with a belt covered in coffee stains


I would hope that whoever is holding the title would take closer care of it than that lol 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Becky Lynch: I Don’t See A Reason Why Women Couldn’t Main Event WrestleMania 33



> “I don’t see a reason why we all couldn’t main event WrestleMania next year. That’s the next step. Once you’ve reached one goal, you’re onto the next, and we’ve got to keep working hard to achieve that. I never really stop to celebrate each step, because I’m always looking to what’s next, but it’s one thing to get to a certain level, but we have to also maintain that. But you never know what will happen, it would be an amazing moment for all of us for sure.”


:becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Does anyone have pics of the customized plates on Becky's belt? She looks like she was born to wear that title. :becky


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The replica belts are exact, scale replicas, I guess without real diamonds/rubies.

The only belts that are "smaller" are the toy ones.



EL SHIV said:


> Does anyone have pics of the customized plates on Becky's belt? She looks like she was born to wear that title. :becky


Couple pages back:



CJ said:


> :nice


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Wizard World Q&A Richmond, Pre-Backlash

Can't find a full vid yet, just bits and pieces


















Edit: Obligatory


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Wizard World Q&A Richmond, Pre-Backlash
> 
> Can't find a full vid yet, just bits and pieces
> 
> ...


The "loses herself in the music" video is mine! That was a cool moment when she started singing. There were some other notable questions/answers. One of them can be paraphrased like this...

Fan: Becky, if you get the chance to, who do you see yourself inducting into the WWE HOF?

Becky: Who do I see inducting me into the HOF? Well...

Moderator: I think she meant who you would induct, not who would induct you.

-Becky turns away from microphone, embarrassed and blushing as crowd laughs.-

Also, I asked her the second question about how she'd feel if the women regularly competed with guys, but first I had to commend her boulder shoulders, and she seemed to like that.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

bexception said:


> Sincere said:
> 
> 
> > Wizard World Q&A Richmond, Pre-Backlash
> ...


Lucky u went. Shes as cool as on tv?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

bexception said:


> Fan: Becky, if you get the chance to, who do you see yourself inducting into the WWE HOF?
> 
> Becky: Who do I see inducting me into the HOF? Well...
> 
> ...


hahaha aww I bet that was adorable.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Not even going to bother with ifs, it's only a matter of time. Finn Balor should induct Becky when the time comes.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Not even going to bother with ifs, it's only a matter of time. Finn Balor should induct Becky when the time comes.


Either Finn or her brother (Gonzo de Mondo), who got her into wrestling. Or both. I will probably cry throughout the entirety of her speech, and then some.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Depends on what she wants for it. I could see Finn inducting her but I could also see her picking one of her closer friends in the division like Charlotte or Bayley to induct her as well.


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 9, 2016)

koda2_00 said:


> Can't see a reason why she'd be carrying and a replica. But you could be right, on Jericho's podcast with Owens he said when he won the title they did want to take it for a day or so but he wouldn't let them lol. Maybe it's something they do after a new champion gets crowned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


There's normally two belts- a tv one they keep pristine, and a travel belt they get to carry for appearances and such (they do get dinged up). Neither is a replica though.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I can't believe we're talking about Bex as a WWE HOFer... tears.


----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Lucky u went. Shes as cool as on tv?


Even cooler, hotter, etc.


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

bigred1 said:


> There's normally two belts- a tv one they keep pristine, and a travel belt they get to carry for appearances and such (they do get dinged up). Neither is a replica though.


That makes sense. Sure those things do take quite a beating when going all over the place 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Hurin said:


> Depends on what she wants for it. I could see Finn inducting her but I could also see her picking one of her closer friends in the division like Charlotte or Bayley to induct her as well.


If it were one of the girls, I imagine it'd be Charlotte. It seems like she may be closer to Charlotte, plus she's a Flair.



The Definition of Technician said:


> I can't believe we're talking about Bex as a WWE HOFer... tears.


I mean, she's still got plenty of time and work to put in, but with the "revolution," and the Mania triple threat, and being the inaugural SD women's champ, and the fact that she's really just getting started, I think it's safe to say her foot is securely in the door, so long as she stays with the company.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I can't believe we're talking about Bex as a WWE HOFer... tears.


2 times HOF!

1 for herself and a 2nd one as a HW, like Ric Flair.

You need to think big!


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sincere said:


> If it were one of the girls, I imagine it'd be Charlotte. It seems like she may be closer to Charlotte, plus she's a Flair.


I'm pretty sure Charlotte's her bestie but she hangs with Bayley a lot whenever she's gotten the chance so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Speaking of Charlotte I was disappointed to see they have a new Ride along episode with Charlotte but instead of Becky who always drive with her (until the brand split), we getting Ric Flair instead. Ugh.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Speaking of Charlotte I was disappointed to see they have a new Ride along episode with Charlotte but instead of Becky who always drive with her (until the brand split), we getting Ric Flair instead. Ugh.


They probably didnt wanna cross the kayfabe line there. I'm disappointed but am still looking forward to Char yelling at her dad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Victoria, Ivory, Molly Holly, Bull Nakano, Beth Phoenix, Mickie James, etc aren't even in the HOF yet. So yeah, it's far too early to start talking about Becky in that regard, or any of the current women for that matter.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Speaking of Charlotte I was disappointed to see they have a new Ride along episode with Charlotte but instead of Becky who always drive with her (until the brand split), we getting Ric Flair instead. Ugh.


Renee's Unfiltered episode with Becky needs to get here soon. 

That shit is gonna be kada:trips5:sodone


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777208470047166464


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Charlie caruso said beckys post victory interview was unscripted which made it more special. With that ability to express her emotions naturally, she gonna make it far in wwe.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Is that her boyfriend? Not a bad-looking guy actually.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

low quality version of the original photo

here's one better










This word is overplayed but this is just adorable.

and some more:




























edit: and 1 more while I'm on a roll


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Is that her boyfriend? Not a bad-looking guy actually.


yes, he is some mma guy.They are a good looking couple


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Renee's Unfiltered episode with Becky needs to get here soon.
> 
> That shit is gonna be kada:trips5:sodone


Hyped for this, I know Renee was saying on Twitter that her one and also Enzo/Cass were on their way so hopefully we'll be seeing both those episodes very soon.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It kinda amazes me that people forget Becky at the core is a comedy character.


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 9, 2016)

Hurin said:


> I'm pretty sure Charlotte's her bestie but she hangs with Bayley a lot whenever she's gotten the chance so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Yes, Bex and Charlotte have both called each other their best friend in interviews. after the feud even.


----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> It kinda amazes me that people forget Becky at the core is a comedy character.


I think she has strong comedic elements; however, she's by and large a serious character motivated to be the best at her craft. 

Becky has plenty of lighter moments, but she's as vicious as they come, and the longer her reign is, the better she'll be able to establish that. Her 3 consecutive suplexes on Carmella at Backlash displayed just how intense she can be.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> It kinda amazes me that people forget Becky at the core is a comedy character.


Shes smart about it. She knows puns wont get over on live tv so she leaves em to twitter but her energy is enough to get over with almost everyone.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Let's be honest: Getting serious in her feud against Charlotte was the best thing that happened to Bex in terms of getting over on the main roster. She's still prone to being silly sometimes (like how she was clearly enjoying turning the three heels against each other in that SD promo recently) but it's dramatically toned down, seemingly for the better.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I too like serious Bex better
Hopefully she gets more serious as champion.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

bexception said:


> I think she has strong comedic elements; however, she's by and large a serious character motivated to be the best at her craft.
> 
> Becky has plenty of lighter moments, but she's as vicious as they come, and the longer her reign is, the better she'll be able to establish that. Her 3 consecutive suplexes on Carmella at Backlash displayed just how intense she can be.


It's dialed down of course and that's because of the Betrayals. She became more serious after each one. 

I feel some of her comedic side needs to come out a little more like joking around with a smackdown superstar to give Becky's character context. I noticed there is still awkward laughs in her promos so the light hearted side isn't gone. It's not so much vicious as much intense to be honest. She made those suplexes look easy.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

For me, her layers are what make her the most charismatic, and the most authentic of the women. She's not one or two dimensional, and I wouldn't want her to shed those layers to become more of one thing. There are many shades of Bex, and that makes her more real as a character and personality. We've seen cocky Bex, we've seen pissed off Bex, we've seen goofy Bex, we've seen happy Bex, we've seen determined Bex, we've seen dorky Bex, we've seen heartbroken Bex, we've seen triumphant Bex, we've seen mischievous Bex, we've seen tricky Bex, we've seen giddy Bex, we've seen unimpressed Bex, we've seen vulnerable Bex, we've seen heroic Bex, and on and on. We've seen all kinds of different Bex that make up the whole Bex, and that's a large part of what has made her outstanding to me. 

Other girls are generally much more limited--they don't have, or haven't shown nearly as many layers to their characters. They tap into one, two, or maybe three fairly generic moods or versions of themselves, dictated by the generic narrative they're trying to produce, and sometimes they aren't even that distinctive, anyway. Bex works with the same generic narratives, generally, but she weaves in all these different layers seamlessly, and it isn't always the narrative pre-determining them.


----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

^^^ Great point. I wouldn't want her to be too much of one thing, either. Part of Becky's appeal *is* her jokey, lighter side so that shouldn't just vanish. And besides, you bet that's going to annoy Alexa Bliss and only add to their feud, as opposed to Becky being 100% serious all the time.

I've noticed Bayley get a little swagger to herself lately so I'd look for her to become more dynamic in the future. Bliss definitely has potential to be an extremely dynamic character, too. As for Charlotte, I think she's phenomenal at her cunning heel role, as she's gained more layers herself.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Reotor said:


>


Where's this from?


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Most over superstars right now have a goofy side to them, like Bayley, New Day, Amborse (or at least he used to), Nakamura, Enzo & Cass. As long as they feel the gimmick, and they are not put in a death segment like the old day or Dean stabbing a Rollins doll, they will be fine. Not-goofy Becky wouldn't be Becky anymore.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

travis420 said:


> Where's this from?


I go to Becky's instagram and press on the #lasskicker.
You get all sorts of pictures that Becky is tagged with.
This one was posted by some local gym that Becky was in, on their instagram account.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Becky as a ring announcer?

She kinda reminds me of Kari Byron in this picture.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

meele said:


> Becky as a ring announcer?


Yep


----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> hahaha aww I bet that was adorable.


Somebody else posted the bit I was referencing. It starts at 5:16.

Q/A


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

travis420 said:


> Yep


Becky in a dress, I never really get used to seeing that. It just seems so outside of her persona. Not that she doesn't look great in it though mind you.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

CJ said:


>


I wonder if she designed her ring jacket specifically so that if she won a title it could be framed perfectly like that.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

bexception said:


> I think she has strong comedic elements; however, she's by and large a serious character motivated to be the best at her craft.
> 
> Becky has plenty of lighter moments, but she's as vicious as they come, and the longer her reign is, the better she'll be able to establish that. Her 3 consecutive suplexes on Carmella at Backlash displayed just how intense she can be.


I've started watching some of her old SHIMMER work (that 2 out of 3 falls match that she had with Daizee Haze was fantastic BTW) and she also makes a very good hateable heel as well.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> I've started watching some of her old SHIMMER work (that 2 out of 3 falls match that she had with Daizee Haze was fantastic BTW) and she also makes a very good hateable heel as well.


She was a great heel! a right dickhead! I'm very happy with face Becky for the forseeable future, but sometime down the road I'd like to see dickhead Becky again...


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> bexception said:
> 
> 
> > I think she has strong comedic elements; however, she's by and large a serious character motivated to be the best at her craft.
> ...


She sure did watch her match vs alison danger u wont be dissapointed. Also daizee haze vs portia perez the last seconds becjy does some great work.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> I've started watching some of her old SHIMMER work (that 2 out of 3 falls match that she had with Daizee Haze was fantastic BTW) and she also makes a very good hateable heel as well.


It's truly unfortunate how overlooked that match is. Most people don't even seem to know that it exists.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2016/9...ffering-gratitude-and-my-sunday-meeting-becky great fanpost from a fan meeting becjy lynch in Richmond comic con


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Sincere said:


> It's truly unfortunate how overlooked that match is. Most people don't even seem to know that it exists.


is it easily available to watch anywhere? Every show where she actually wrestled for SHIMMER seems to be out of print


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> is it easily available to watch anywhere? Every show where she actually wrestled for SHIMMER seems to be out of print


Not that I'm aware of. There was a really low quality dailymotion video. Not sure if it's still there.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Not that I'm aware of. There was a really low quality dailymotion video. Not sure if it's still there.


just checked, it is http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2q8i2d_becky-lynch-rebecca-knox-vs-daizee-haze_sport

though holy shit you were not lying about the quality.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> just checked, it is http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2q8i2d_becky-lynch-rebecca-knox-vs-daizee-haze_sport
> 
> though holy shit you were not lying about the quality.


Yeah, that's the one, but it's basically unwatchable.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Is this an old photo or proof that the belt isn't actually surgically attached?


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Spike said:


> Is this an old photo or proof that the belt isn't actually surgically attached?


December or so.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> is it easily available to watch anywhere? Every show where she actually wrestled for SHIMMER seems to be out of print


I found a decent quality torrent of it on XWT but you're out of luck if you don't already have an account, they just closed registrations.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> I found a decent quality torrent of it on XWT but you're out of luck if you don't already have an account, they just closed registrations.


I had one but havent used it in awhile, so its probably been deleted by now or whatever. Ah well, I'll check then.

You'd think SHIMMER would upload some of that old stuff of hers on youtube to get some attention if they arent gonna sell it anymore.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

EL SHIV said:


>


a lot to look at in this picture


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> a lot to look at in this picture


You really have to applaud the kid's dad.

"Could you just bend over a little so I can get you both in the picture...yeah, there...that's good."


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ said:


> :becky


Terrible figure.

Becky would never be without a smile on her face :becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Terrible figure.
> 
> Becky would never be without a smile on her face :becky


Heel turn foreshadowing:austin


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2q_e4csA6Q
Does anyone have a link to the interview at the end where she says, she does't know if she will come back. It one that I have never seen before.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

For some reason I can't embed this (maybe because it's not a YouTube or Dailymotion video, it's on a Russian site) but here's a clip of Becky's presentation at an NXT thing in November 2013:

https://rutube.ru/play/embed/6676618 (I hope the link works!)

There's a whole bunch of others out there from the same session including Bayley, Charlotte, Carmella, Dana Brooke, Solomon Crowe, Kalisto, Strowman, Baron Corbin and Yoshi Tatsu, but this is obviously by far and away the best one.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> For some reason I can't embed this (maybe because it's not a YouTube or Dailymotion video, it's on a Russian site) but here's a clip of Becky's presentation at an NXT thing in November 2013:
> 
> https://rutube.ru/play/embed/6676618 (I hope the link works!)
> 
> There's a whole bunch of others out there from the same session including Bayley, Charlotte, Carmella, Dana Brooke, Solomon Crowe, Kalisto, Strowman, Baron Corbin and Yoshi Tatsu, but this is obviously by far and away the best one.


Business Becky :lmao


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> For some reason I can't embed this (maybe because it's not a YouTube or Dailymotion video, it's on a Russian site) but here's a clip of Becky's presentation at an NXT thing in November 2013:
> 
> https://rutube.ru/play/embed/6676618 (I hope the link works!)
> 
> There's a whole bunch of others out there from the same session including Bayley, Charlotte, Carmella, Dana Brooke, Solomon Crowe, Kalisto, Strowman, Baron Corbin and Yoshi Tatsu, but this is obviously by far and away the best one.


She really is amazing at stupid gimicks :lmao Like seriuosly, if she ever leaves, she should go straight to Chikara with ideas like these.

https://rutube.ru/play/embed/6676618
She even tried to get Charlotte to do her stupid "main roster death" dancing gimmick. Altough I would love to see them have a dance-off now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777945968209596416


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Disarm-hers! Disarm-hers for everyone! :becky






The guy's face in the lower left at 2:30 in the Billie Kay match


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> For some reason I can't embed this (maybe because it's not a YouTube or Dailymotion video, it's on a Russian site) but here's a clip of Becky's presentation at an NXT thing in November 2013:
> 
> https://rutube.ru/play/embed/6676618 (I hope the link works!)
> 
> There's a whole bunch of others out there from the same session including Bayley, Charlotte, Carmella, Dana Brooke, Solomon Crowe, Kalisto, Strowman, Baron Corbin and Yoshi Tatsu, but this is obviously by far and away the best one.


:lmao ahahaha that was great. I dont know whether I liked the fact that she was wearing all that light up stuff for absolutley no reason or the "clean as a whistle and sharp as a thistle" line more


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

meele said:


> She even tried to get Charlotte to do her stupid "main roster death" dancing gimmick. Altough I would love to see them have a dance-off now.


you mean this >
https://rutube.ru/video/8121f07ba073710b84e9834b14732d61/


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> you mean this >
> https://rutube.ru/video/8121f07ba073710b84e9834b14732d61/


I wish there were more of these


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> you mean this >
> https://rutube.ru/video/8121f07ba073710b84e9834b14732d61/


Charlotte trying not to laugh the whole time :lmao


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> Charlotte trying not to laugh the whole time :lmao


Becky at the end gets me everytime "you call that a dance frankly that was pants" and the fake cry


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Again, just look at the work of the women on Raw compared to what Becky is doing on Smackdown. Becky continues to outclass everybody.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778075261019394048


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It amazes me that people discredit Becky's mic skills because of her accent and character work that goes over their head. They completely miss the subtle details to her character.


from a poster on reddit on Becky's promo

"Becky's promo was great. I wish she got a little bit more time, since she clearly didn't have enough time to soak up the "You Deserve It" chants since she cut them off and had an interviewer keeping time for her... but the actual promo had that lovely heart and fire that makes her so great, as well as that confident authority that will make her a great champion. I love her ability to channel an array of emotional beats within a single performance and her fluidity and rhythm on the mic is fantastic. The way that she introduced the fatal five-way was a real great example of someone concluding their promo right at the peak of its hype, and helped get me into the match immediately. Also the crowd sang for her, and that's always awesome."


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky is a mix of confidence, sincerity and authority which is why if given the chance she will be a great leader for the Smackdown Brand.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> It amazes me that people discredit Becky's mic skills because of her accent and character work that goes over their head. They completely miss the subtle details to her character.
> 
> 
> from a poster on reddit on Becky's promo
> ...


How can they say that? Is it cause she doesn't repeat the same catch phrases over and over like other women do? Becky sends the message that the people in the crowd are her people.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

fenixdrago said:


> How can they say that? Is it cause she doesn't repeat the same catch phrases over and over like other women do? Becky sends the message that the people in the crowd are her people.


I'll use Sasha and Alexa as examples here their characters are simple and generic, but they are easy to understand. Becky's is more advanced.

Becky has quirky catchphrases, awkward laughs/pauses/yells these are intentional and shows the dimensions of her character this is more of the goofy side.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

how happy are becky fans that she's on smackdown now after seeing how pitifully 'meh' raws women division has been since the split


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> fenixdrago said:
> 
> 
> > How can they say that? Is it cause she doesn't repeat the same catch phrases over and over like other women do? Becky sends the message that the people in the crowd are her people.
> ...


 that is where acting and natural charisma help her. She brings in so many little details to her promos that no other female has that makes them work while on the other hand the rest of the women seem to only know how to cut heel promos. Her catchphrases seem to work with little girls "straight fire and Becky balboa."


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> how happy are becky fans that she's on smackdown now after seeing how pitifully 'meh' raws women division has been since the split


Very happy! Raw feels like a chore most weeks to get through. The women's division doesn't make it easier. Smackdown is so easy to sit through. Becky is showing she can lead a division.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> you mean this >
> https://rutube.ru/video/8121f07ba073710b84e9834b14732d61/


Oh, yeah. I got the links mixed up.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> how happy are becky fans that she's on smackdown now after seeing how pitifully 'meh' raws women division has been since the split


Yeah its such a relief
Still too early imo to judge how SDL will go but RAW is such a bore, all aspect of this show are a mess or just stale, at least SDL feels fresh.

I cant help but feel its wrong that Becky is not involved in the storyline with the other 3, instead of Dana, i still think all 4 work best together as a unit.
But given that WWE have no intention to ever push Becky beyond the other 3 then maybe its for the best.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Yeah its such a relief
> Still too early imo to judge how SDL will go but RAW is such a bore, all aspect of this show are a mess or just stale, at least SDL feels fresh.
> 
> I cant help but feel its wrong that Becky is not involved in the storyline with the other 3, instead of Dana, i still think all 4 work best together as a unit.
> But given that WWE have no intention to ever push Becky beyond the other 3 then maybe its for the best.


I dont disagree entirely but it kinda seems like that whole thing is just to build up Charlotte/Dana, which...yeah, I'm glad Becky isnt being used as a pawn in that. Plus theyre all probably gonna be around for awhile, and if Becky was involved right now the whole Horsewomen at War thing would get stale even quicker than its probably gonna be.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Well given how it seems that Bayley might be taking over Becky's old role as "designated glorified cannon fodder in the never-ending Charlotte/Sasha feud" I cannot say that I'm overly enthusiastic (given that I love Bayley as well). Becky had to switch brands in order to finally get her due after all.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I dont disagree entirely but it kinda seems like *that whole thing is just to build up Charlotte/Dana*, which...yeah, I'm glad Becky isnt being used as a pawn in that. Plus theyre all probably gonna be around for awhile, and if Becky was involved right now the whole Horsewomen at War thing would get stale even quicker than its probably gonna be.


:beckywhat

Isn't it supposed to build up Sasha/Bayley? I think I remember Meltzer saying that Dana/Charlotte was considered, but they cancelled it, because Dana sucked too bad, or something like that (those aren't his EXACT words, I mean, it's Meltzer afterall).
I'm glad Becky is on SDL, but I hope they do a champion vs champion match (SS, RR or a network special), because she doesn't have much talent to work (I mean she has, but it's not a show stealing material).


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> :beckywhat
> 
> Isn't it supposed to build up Sasha/Bayley? I think I remember Meltzer saying that Dana/Charlotte was considered, but they cancelled it, because Dana sucked too bad, or something like that (those aren't his EXACT words, I mean, it's Meltzer afterall).
> I'm glad Becky is on SDL, but I hope they do a champion vs champion match, because she doesn't have much talent to work (I mean she has, but it's not a show stealing material).


I dunno, its probably building up both but I'm anticipating Charlotte/Dana to be the more major one for some reason. Sasha and Bayley have both kinda just been there while the story has been revolving around Charlotte bullying Dana for a couple weeks. I could very well be wrong here but thats just how I've been interpreting that


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It really does seem like they're building to something with Dana and Charlotte (and Vince can be a stubborn guy coughtRomanReignscough). And with Emma returning soon, I see this as even more of a possibility. I mean Bayley is only in this match at all because the ending to the triple threat was botched apparently. And she just ate the pin last night. And Sasha's, just kind of came back and got her rematch. But the story didn't build to that really. The story, has primarily been about Charlotte bullying Dana for the last few weeks.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> :beckywhat
> 
> Isn't it supposed to build up Sasha/Bayley? I think I remember Meltzer saying that Dana/Charlotte was considered, but they cancelled it, because Dana sucked too bad, or something like that (those aren't his EXACT words, I mean, it's Meltzer afterall).
> I'm glad Becky is on SDL, but I hope they do a champion vs champion match (SS, RR or a network special), because she doesn't have much talent to work (I mean she has, but it's not a show stealing material).


Meltzer isn't exactly reliable when it comes to the women stories. Commentary constantly puts over Dana Brooke big so i'm thinking they got big plans for her. I'm glad Becky is on Smackdown as well, but Champion vs Champion matches with nothing on the line. You underestimate Becky, she can elevate the girls now if they book and structure the matches intelligently so that both get shine instead of 1 were golden.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Becky has had really good matches with the other HW already. So I wouldn't worry too much about that. But my personally-preferred champ vs. champ match would be Becky vs. Asuka obviously.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Meltzer isn't exactly reliable when it comes to the women stories. Commentary constantly puts over Dana Brooke big so i'm thinking they got big plans for her. I'm glad Becky is on Smackdown as well, but Champion vs Champion matches with nothing on the line. You underestimate Becky, she can elevate the girls now if they book and structure the matches intelligently so that both get shine instead of 1 were golden.


I just hope that someday Becky ends up in the ring with Sasha, Charlotte or Bayley, so she can have a match of her life again, which, I'm not sure if can happen against Alexia for example.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The issue with doing a champ vs. champ exhibition is it doesn't have much of a point where storyline is concerned. One champ will come out of it looking weak, and one will come out of it looking strong. One belt will benefit, the other will suffer. So, unless it's part of a longer-term program, I don't really see the point. A one-off doesn't seem very productive to me.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Not necessarily. It depends on how it's done. "Losing" doesn't automatically make you look weak, again depending on how it's done. I don't think that Bayley came out of her first match with Asuka looking "weak" for example. She went up against one of the best female wrestlers in the world, an decade+ veteran, and a Joshi star, and held her own. And Asuka had to choke her out to finally put her away for good. It's about as strong as you can possibly look in a lose. And if they did something like that here, it wouldn't matter who won because they'd both come out of it looking good.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

One of my fantasy booking scenerio is for Asuka to invade (debut) on Smackdown while still NXT champion.
She will Challenge Becky for SDL title, Becky will agree on condition that Asuka will put her title on the line as well.
Wrestlemania 33, Asuka vs. Becky Lynch, title for title. Becky will win and finally get the one title she never had.:sk


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> I just hope that someday Becky ends up in the ring with Sasha, Charlotte or Bayley, so she can have a match of her life again, which, I'm not sure if can happen against Alexia for example.


Ryan ward is the head writer for Smackdown. The guy responsible for NXT's glory days.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

I reckon Becky vs Asuka would be a good possibility for WM33, however I think they'd probably have her either drop the NXT title to Ember Moon, or have her vacate on moving up, setting up a tournament where you guessed it, Ember Moon wins.

I personally think the brand split's been super beneficial for Becky so far and I have a feeling it will continue to be. Already, with her title win, it's paid dividends. She's had time to shine on her own away from Charlotte and Sasha (which, let's face it, she really needed), in a well booked and balanced division and furthermore she's the leader of that division, the inaugural SD women's champ, the top women's draft pick. There will come a time where either one of the other HW gets moved to SD next year in the draft lottery, or Becky switches to Raw with one or two of the HW going the other way to balance it out. I feel for Bayley as she's been shunted into Becky's pre-draft role it seems but, like Becky got her moment, her time will come.

The SD women's division's pretty interesting, you've got Becky as the champion and the main attraction, Nattie as a solid worker, Naomi as the energetic athlete, Alexa Bliss and Carmella as the up-and-comers and Nikki Bella as the former head of the division who still has some star power. It feels more balanced and everyone's got something to contribute. Who knows, maybe one of Raw's talent's will make the jump over like Jack Swagger? On Raw, it feels disjointed and the booking/writing is poor, despite some of the talent over there.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

If I ever see Becky on the same brand as the other 3 again, it'll be too soon.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

This is exactly why I was so positive about Becky's draft back when the brand split took place. Most seemed to be saying SDL got the short end of the stick on multiple fronts, including the women's division, but it seemed fairly evident to me that the result of the draft was almost certainly going to be beneficial for Becky and the other girls that made it over to SDL, while leaving Raw's division rather stale, and likely stuck on Charlotte/Sasha repeats for weeks on end. Lo and behold... I still honestly don't know why so many thought Raw was better off in the women's department. Setting aside comparisons of individual talent and looking at the broader booking picture, the draft left Raw with much fewer options going forward than SDL's roster.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sincere said:


> This is exactly why I was so positive about Becky's draft back when the brand split took place. Most seemed to be saying SDL got the short end of the stick on multiple fronts, including the women's division, but it seemed fairly evident to me that the result of the draft was almost certainly going to be beneficial for Becky and the other girls that made it over to SDL, while leaving Raw's division rather stale, and likely stuck on Charlotte/Sasha repeats for weeks on end. Lo and behold... I still honestly don't know why so many thought Raw was better off in the women's department. Setting aside comparisons of individual talent and looking at the broader booking picture, the draft left Raw with much fewer options going forward than SDL's roster.


Broadly I agree, although I strongly disagree that Raw had "much fewer options" than SDL. Raw had plenty of options/opportunity to do _a lot_ with the roster of women they had at their disposal. Them failing to do so is not down to a lack of options, but a lack of creativity and/or lack of intent to make the most out of the whole division.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Crasp said:


> Broadly I agree, although I strongly disagree that Raw had "much fewer options" than SDL. Raw had plenty of options/opportunity to do _a lot_ with the roster of women they had at their disposal. Them failing to do so is not down to a lack of options, but a lack of creativity and/or lack of intent to make the most out of the whole division.


Well, I meant within the context of how WWE would most likely book Raw's roster, based on their established booking behavior/decisions, particularly where the women are concerned, it obviously had the fewer options going forward. 

For instance, sure, they could have used people like Summer or Alicia to a greater extent to break up the monotony, but it was clearly unlikely that was going to happen--there was no reason to expect it, and every reason to expect Charlotte/Sasha to continue along with Dana. It's still possible Bayley can help things out now, but it will still have been rather predictably monotonous up until that point, assuming it happens.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sincere said:


> This is exactly why I was so positive about Becky's draft back when the brand split took place. Most seemed to be saying SDL got the short end of the stick on multiple fronts, including the women's division, but it seemed fairly evident to me that the result of the draft was almost certainly going to be beneficial for Becky and the other girls that made it over to SDL, while leaving Raw's division rather stale, and likely stuck on Charlotte/Sasha repeats for weeks on end. Lo and behold... I still honestly don't know why so many thought Raw was better off in the women's department. Setting aside comparisons of individual talent and looking at the broader booking picture, the draft left Raw with much fewer options going forward than SDL's roster.


Well even back then becky saved the division from failed paige and nikki feuds with charlotte she was the mvp of the mania feud and now without her u can see the gap becky left when shes not on raw. Even sasha charlotte dream feud has been disappointing.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Still looks unreal with the championsip. I don't think I will ever get used to it.

Oh, and BTW, eva is supposed to return tonight, right? I have a feeling that Becky won't have to put up with her anymore. Something tells me eva will screw Nikki.
Also hoping for some promo warfare from Becky and Alexia.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

meele said:


> Still looks unreal with the championsip. I don't think I will ever get used to it.
> *
> Oh, and BTW, eva is supposed to return tonight, right? I have a feeling that Becky won't have to put up with her anymore. Something tells me eva will screw Nikki.*
> Also hoping for some promo warfare from Becky and Alexia.


Her suspension's done but she's off to do a film early October so there's a good chance she won't be on screen for a while. I reckon Eva will be fed to Nikki in the future if she does indeed come back in an in-ring role, she won't be getting a good push any time soon after her suspension.

And this is just too cute!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778072124107976704


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

emm_bee said:


> I reckon Becky vs Asuka would be a good possibility for WM33, however I think they'd probably have her either drop the NXT title to Ember Moon, *or have her vacate on moving up*, setting up a tournament where you guessed it, Ember Moon wins.


I hope the bold part doesn't happen, the last thing the NXT women need is to be seen not good enough to beat one person.



Sincere said:


> This is exactly why I was so positive about Becky's draft back when the brand split took place. Most seemed to be saying SDL got the short end of the stick on multiple fronts, including the women's division, but it seemed fairly evident to me that the result of the draft was almost certainly going to be beneficial for Becky and the other girls that made it over to SDL, while leaving Raw's division rather stale, and likely stuck on Charlotte/Sasha repeats for weeks on end. Lo and behold... I still honestly don't know why so many thought Raw was better off in the women's department. Setting aside comparisons of individual talent and looking at the broader booking picture, the draft left Raw with much fewer options going forward than SDL's roster.


Smackdown got the best picks were it matters the most: the booking team. I'm sure that if RAW got all the best female wrestlers and SD got all the bad ones, Smackdown would still put on a better show.

It's all pretty clear to me: Before the draft both RAW and Smackdown were mostly bad while NXT - which is completely separated from them - was good. CWC was good too. The moment SD was separated from raw it became a good show too while raw is still bad. It shows that wwe CAN produce good shows, but there's something specifically on raw that sucks the life of the product, and I bet it's not on the wrestlers.

I always like Smackdown more anyway, so I'm glad Becky went to the better show :becky


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> Her suspension's done but she's off to do a film early October so there's a good chance she won't be on screen for a while. I reckon Eva will be fed to Nikki in the future if she does indeed come back in an in-ring role, she won't be getting a good push any time soon after her suspension.
> 
> And this is just too cute!
> 
> ...


awww! She just made that little girls life right there.

Becky (and the other women I guess but mostly Becky) made me realize how important it is that little girls like this have positive female role models. As a guy I took that kinda thing for granted, I guess.


----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> awww! She just made that little girls life right there.
> 
> Becky (and the other women I guess but mostly Becky) made me realize how important it is that little girls like this have positive female role models. As a guy I took that kinda thing for granted, I guess.


That's super important. At the same time, I think it's cool that she's the role model of boys, too. You see plenty of boys wearing her merch, which is awesome, and it really speaks to her ability to connect with a broad audience. Hell, I consider her a role model of mine and I'm 26.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Another week on SDL. Another week with Bex as champ. 










Life is good. :becky


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Her promo was so good. I hope shes on Talking Smack later, if not that kinda sucks that thats all the Bex we get this week :/


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oops. Wrong thread.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> Her promo was so good. I hope shes on Talking Smack later, if not that kinda sucks that thats all the Bex we get this week :/


They both did really well in that segment, as I expected they would. The crowd was into it. Alexa was getting herself some heat. Becky was getting the crowd on her side. They both came out of it looking like they should be the ones at the top of the division. Then they had the inevitable brawling. Not much more they could have done better, IMO. 

They definitely need to get Becky on TS at some point before No Mercy, if only to promote the match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wrong thread again.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Knew there was a contract signing tonight but had to work. Was the segment good?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

"I was not born to be a champion, I fought to be a champion." 



































:lmao


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

roud


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Notice me becky sempai sign there. Lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

Sincere said:


>


This picture is a combination of hot and soothing. Her just staring down stoically like that with the title slung over her shoulder...very gratifying.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> roud


:clap

Easily the 2 best women on the mic in WWE


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Is that the real title or a replica? The straps look kinda thin and she hold it a little odd. Has Becky been given the real one yet?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Probably a replica


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Is that the real title or a replica? The straps look kinda thin and she hold it a little odd. Has Becky been given the real one yet?


Looks real, I think you can just about make out the sideplates. She has been given the real one by the looks of it.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

These promos sound like they were written to work the hardcore fans. Like, if you didn't know Becky's backstory, you wouldn't really get into this promo nearly as much. And when Alexia flipped the table on top of Becky, I was actually expecting Becky to toss it at Alexia, while she was walking back at the ramp. I guess I got carried away by my imagination :lol
This segment was awesome anyways. I hope they can go all the way at No Mercy. Promo package, full entrances, long pre-match introduction, while both are already in the ring, at least 15 minutes for the match itself, and a post match promo, so the full segment would take about 25 minutes, which is fine since at Backlash they went off the air 20 minutes early.

From Talking Smack:









One more gif from Shimmer:


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I've noticed there are some similarities between Becky's current journey and Bayley's NXT Journey in particular Bayley vs Alexa Bliss. In NXT Bliss was belittling and discrediting Bayley's accomplishments pretty much saying she was not fit to be champion. Alexa seemingly did something similar to Becky.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

"I was not born to be champion, but I want this. And I want this a whole lot more than you do. And if you think you are going to take this from me at No Mercy, I will rip your head off.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

old pics




























funny to see how people have deserted the sasha banks thread since she has the belt and how this is fertile here..:lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> :lmao


Yeah, i am totally not using the 360...just Becky is fine by me.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I really liked the contract signing. I see people saying Becky was "Shaky" at first are missing the point. Her character's emotional state reflected in her speech. When Alexa was mentioning about Becky not fitting the role of a champion and that Becky's role in life is one that succeeds then fails miserably. She was expressing self doubt through her speech, facial expressions and body language. Her acting background shines through in this segment going through a range of emotions trying to stand up for herself. That is probably what sparked the rip your head off line and her emotions building up was shown in the brawl at the end. I noticed how smoothly she delivered her lines hitting several emotional beats with a single line of dialogue.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I really liked the contract signing. I see people saying Becky was "Shaky" at first are missing the point. Her character's emotional state reflected in her speech. When Alexa was mentioning about Becky not fitting the role of a champion and that Becky's role in life is one that succeeds then fails miserably. She was expressing self doubt through her speech, facial expressions and body language. Her acting background shines through in this segment going through a range of emotions trying to stand up for herself. That is probably what sparked the rip your head off line and her emotions building up was shown in the brawl at the end. I noticed how smoothly she delivered her lines hitting several emotional beats with a single line of dialogue.


She's so good at all the subtle stuff too. She's really smooth with how she does it.

Alexa's a great foil too and you get the impression they're both having a blast out there. I seem to remember they were good mates back in NXT so they're probably enjoying having the chance to work closely together.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Acezwicker said:


> I really liked the contract signing. I see people saying Becky was "Shaky" at first are missing the point. Her character's emotional state reflected in her speech. When Alexa was mentioning about Becky not fitting the role of a champion and that Becky's role in life is one that succeeds then fails miserably. She was expressing self doubt through her speech, facial expressions and body language. Her acting background shines through in this segment going through a range of emotions trying to stand up for herself. That is probably what sparked the rip your head off line and her emotions building up was shown in the brawl at the end. I noticed how smoothly she delivered her lines hitting several emotional beats with a single line of dialogue.


I think people are too used to see wrestler no-sell verbal attacks, so when they see someone selling it they think it's the wrestler underperforming. And not too many wrestling fans can get subtleties like these, specially if they are not fans of the wrestler in question.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

:^)


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Hurin said:


> :^)


Preview of No Mercy :becky


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That was possibly a top 3 WWE womens promo of all-time in terms of two way quality and context. If you could not appreciate that, you won´t like anything WWE does. It also makes me happy to see Daniel happy. I think at first he really struggled to accept his GM role and retirement, but now I think he has taken on the challenge to put everybody on Smackdown over and really treat it like a legit fight with Raw. He had that proud daddy look on his face, that said damn girls after Alexa had flipped over the table and looked at him. 

I think Alexa should win the belt at No Mercy. Then rip Becky´s heart out with a one-hit wonder promo. Bryan orders the rematch. Alexa says NO. While you were busy with negotiating the Miz deal I put a little extra in the contract. No rematch clause. Bryan says No rematch THIS SEASON. Season ends at WrestleMania. They start a running countdown clock and build it up. At some point Alexa says I´m fucking sick of this clock. Why does she even deserve a rematch. Bryan says fine. Becky can´t lose a PPV match this season or no title shot. Becky keeps winning. Finally Alexa says I´ll do it myself: Rematch at Mania, Falls Count Anywhere. I win. No more title shots EVER. Becky wins setting up the rematch for the belt at Smackdown. 

You really want to take it a step further after the Main Event of WrestleMania is over, Daniel Bryan´s music hits and he comes out and says: So I guess WM is officially over. That means the season is over. Why don´t we have our rematch for the Women´s title RIGHT NOW. That way WWE can promote their usual PPV main event leading up to it, and afterwards on the corporate level Steph can go on about the divas revolution and their empowerment of women with a WM main event.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> I think Alexa should win the belt at No Mercy.


:nah


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> I think Alexa should win the belt at No Mercy. Then rip Becky´s heart out with a one-hit wonder promo. Bryan orders the rematch. Alexa says NO. While you were busy with negotiating the Miz deal I put a little extra in the contract. No rematch clause. Bryan says No rematch THIS SEASON. Season ends at WrestleMania. They start a running countdown clock and build it up. At some point Alexa says I´m fucking sick of this clock. Why does she even deserve a rematch. Bryan says fine. Becky can´t lose a PPV match this season or no title shot. Becky keeps winning. Finally Alexa says I´ll do it myself: Rematch at Mania, Falls Count Anywhere. I win. No more title shots EVER. Becky wins setting up the rematch for the belt at Smackdown.
> 
> You really want to take it a step further after the Main Event of WrestleMania is over, Daniel Bryan´s music hits and he comes out and says: So I guess WM is officially over. That means the season is over. Why don´t we have our rematch for the Women´s title RIGHT NOW. That way WWE can promote their usual PPV main event leading up to it, and afterwards on the corporate level Steph can go on about the divas revolution and their empowerment of women with a WM main event.


Becky defending every month against a different woman is the best way to go imo and Becky should get a good length reign to establish this new title. Alexa isn't going to win but this feud will really elevate her, and I think every woman should have the same opportunity to work a title program with Becky. Side note, I think it's refreshing to have a great face women's champion on the main roster.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778724564624867328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778775752875601920


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Charlotte and Becky's friendship is my favorite thing on Twitter right now.
It kills kayfabe but goddamnit i dont care!


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Is it just me or is this Becky/Alexa feud similar to Bayley/Alexa from NXT?


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Uncle Dave and Alvarez on Becky/Alexia segment at 7:30




They make some good points to be honest. What does it mean that Becky isn't supposed to be a champion? I feel like eva marie was supposed to say this, but she got suspended so they gave her script to Alexia.

FFS with these broken links
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTvS2e4-iCo


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Charlotte and Becky's friendship is my favorite thing on Twitter right now.
> It kills kayfabe but goddamnit i dont care!


I like reading the replies to anything they post about each other, like people get angry about it its hilarious


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

meele said:


> Uncle Dave and Alvarez on Becky/Alexia segment at 7:30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the one hand LOL at Dave saying "it's stupid for someone as good looking as Becky to be in a story where she doesn't look like a champion".

On the other hand, I can't believe that it flew over their heads that they were basically leaning on kayfabe regarding Becky's booking. THAT's what they were talking about the most, her not being able to win consistently. Meltz is getting senile and Alvarez is just a moron tbh.

EDIT: REAL interesting that Dave just says Becky did a good job, and that Alexa did a good job reading material.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> Uncle Dave and Alvarez on Becky/Alexia segment at 7:30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont wanna actually listen to this, because I hate listening to both of them, but I can see that point. Like, maybe if this was specific point was brought up before by someone, or if she had failed even more times to win a championship before now, or if its been brought up more on TV about how she quit wrestling before or something. If you really wanna break it down to its simplest terms and examine it, without that added context it was basically just Alexa calling Becky a loser and Becky going "yeah, I guess, but still."

Of course, it was still a hell of a promo by both women and I personally loved it. But like with everything in wrestling you can break it down and find problems with it I guess.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Is it just me or is this Becky/Alexa feud similar to Bayley/Alexa from NXT?


Definite shades of it especially with Alexa's promo stuff on Tuesday, essentially ran along the same lines.

If Becky gets a title run like Bayley's in NXT in terms of length, that would be alright by me.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...sept-20-2016-part-time-john-cena-dean-ambrose

For a more accurate write up on the contract signing.


In hindsight it makes sense that Becky wasn't in the 6 pack challenge match very much.

Meltzer and Alvarez could not be more off point on the subject.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

That guy alvarez never wanrs to compliment becky. He probably still belives only irish people like her. In the entire conpany i think besides becky only john cena can cut babyface promos like her.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> That guy alvarez never wanrs to compliment becky. He probably still belives only irish people like her. In the entire conpany i think besides becky only john cena can cut babyface promos like her.


Bryan gets hung up on how people run the ropes (and Becky DOES take a lot of steps when running them), he also said in his review of NXT Unstoppable: "Don't give all the credit to Sasha Banks because Becky Lynch is fucking great".

He's also complimented her ability to speak, but dislikes her silliness. He's entitled to that opinion.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I hope the Becky vs Alexa match on No Mercy will be an NXT takeover level match
The matches agenting on SDL is fairly impressive (Miz/Ziggler and the tag match) but less so on the women side so far.
Hopefully they pull off all the stops and let them have a spectacular match, I have faith they can do this.

This match is VERY important, even more so than the 6 pack challenge, as it will set the tone for the rest of Becky's reign and the rest of the division too.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778785262742671360
:becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky-Bliss should be good. They have shown to have chemistry. 1 on 1 matches are so much easier to structure and put to together than 6 pack challenge.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

"Lots of Daniel Bryan--too much maybe even."

:beckywhat

Yes, you clearly do not know, because there was not "lots of Daniel Bryan" in any sense of the phrase. DB opened the show, introduced the segment and the talent, and then just stood there in the background providing expressive reactions once the women were both in the ring. That's it. He didn't interrupt anyone. He didn't inject himself into their promo. He didn't talk over anyone. He didn't monopolize the segment. He let them have the stage completely once the segment was under way. So what the actual fuck does "lots of Daniel Bryan" even mean since it is completely contrary to anything resembling reality. Daniel Bryan's level of involvement here was very nearly perfection, but you want to complain about "lots of Daniel Bryan." :lmao

"I am sick of the angle where the storyline is that they're picking on someone because they don't have the look to be the champion."

:beckywhat

Again, what the actual fuck are they even talking about here. At this point I have to question if they're talking about the right segment from the right show, or if they even watched it, because they're not making any sense. "Not having the look to be the champion" wasn't the issue here at all. That wasn't the angle. That isn't the storyline. How anyone could even interpret that from this segment is mind-boggling, especially since Alexa's lines EXPLICITLY described what the angle was in no confusing terms: that Becky's a natural born loser, not a natural born winner--that she's a choke artist--and that Alexa is the real winner (this has been a consistent angle too, as she was selling the same point on Talking Smack about being a competitive winner throughout her whole life). It's just like I said before--if they can't find something to bitch and moan about--they just invent, fabricate, manufacture, and conjure shit up out of thin air to bitch and moan about. And then they go off on this nonsensical tangent about looks. :lmao Honestly, they don't even pay attention. 

They're reaffirming my previous criticism yet again, half the shit taking place on the actual show just flies right over their heads. Every time. Without fail. It's laughable.

Why anyone even listens to these reviews is beyond me. fpalm


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Sincere said:


> "Lots of Daniel Bryan--too much maybe even."
> 
> :beckywhat
> 
> ...


Hey, at least Meltzer said that Becky did a good job with the promo. They rarely praise something they like. They would rather say something was good and then point out all the flaws.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Honestly I thought that both women did really well. But the actual angle that they're going with, doesn't do much for me. The "loser angle" falls apart when Alexa has yet to hold any kind of title in WWE either, hasn't won any big matches herself either, and Becky is the most all-around talented woman on the SDL roster right now. If this were Charlotte, then maybe it might work better, but it's not.

It's nothing against the Becky or Alexa, but I just find myself going "really, we're doing THIS angle again?" It's so tired and played-out and makes little sense in this context.

And as for Daniel Bryan, I love him. But he didn't need to be there at all.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

I really want to see Becky's merch numbers, she must move quite a bit if she constantly gets new stuff.










http://shop.wwe.com/becky-lynch-100%-bad-lass-wallet/W11963.html?dwvar_W11963_color=No Color#start=5


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> And as for Daniel Bryan, I love him. But he didn't need to be there at all.


Why wouldn't he be there? A championship matchmaking segment in the form of an official contract signing needs some kind of authoritative figure, such as the GM, present.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

travis420 said:


> I really want to see Becky's merch numbers, she must move quite a bit if she constantly gets new stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


her hats gone though, that was quick. I like that shes getting all these little things though. I hope she gets a new shirt design soon


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> her hats gone though, that was quick. I like that shes getting all these little things though. I hope she gets a new shirt design soon


They're still selling the hat in a package. Maybe they ran through their stock.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Sincere said:


>


God bless you for wearing see through pants, bex


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

travis420 said:


> I really want to see Becky's merch numbers, she must move quite a bit if she constantly gets new stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She got dog collars also yestrrday but we need a new shirt too.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Good point #Sincere , Dave and Bryan didn't pay much attention to what Alexa said.
She said she cant *look* (which probably what triggered them) at Becky because she doesn't fit in her *role* as a champion. She was talking about her role in life, her booking in other words. Not how she looks like.

Bryan I can understand, he's a twat but I expected better from Dave:quite


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky was on Cheap Heat today, interview started at around 34 minutes in http://www.espn.com/espnradio/play?id=17612028. The host got kinda rambly at the end but the beginning was very good


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


>


She looks so much like my fianceé there it's insane. Time for me to go out and buy some orange hair dye and chloroform.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

The cheap heat becky interview was great. Can lusten to her speak all day long.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Reotor said:


>


Does anybody knows what match is this from? I need to take a good look before deciding if it's really her best outfit yet :cesaro


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Sincere said:


>


Nice elevation there..... >


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I've heard about this before, but heres a super old Becky interview from a year after she quit wrestling that just surfaced. Its really weird but still interesting.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Becky was on Cheap Heat today, interview started at around 34 minutes in http://www.espn.com/espnradio/play?id=17612028. The host got kinda rambly at the end but the beginning was very good


This is an excellent interview and very funny too. Loved how he mentioned her arms.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky's goal in this feud is to prove that someone like her is more than worthy of being Champion. She's not one to take lightly based off of who she is. Becky is trying to prove that despite not being born to be a champion, that one's who had who had to fight their way to the top can be good champions and that she is not a fluke or a 1 hit wonder.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Becky was on Cheap Heat today, interview started at around 34 minutes in http://www.espn.com/espnradio/play?id=17612028. The host got kinda rambly at the end but the beginning was very good


Very good interview.
Only problem was when he complimented her Becky balboa thing. I was like, duuude...dont do that :cry

Anyway, This happened:









Did i mention their friendship is my favorite thing on twitter? add instagram to that.
This picture makes me want Charlotte to retain on COC, cant believe im saying this.

If and when Becky turn heel it should be by Becky attacking Bayley after a match with Charlotte, much like how Sasha cheap shotted her after Royal Rumble.
Only when after Becky and Charlotte have a stare down they give each other the biggest, most obnoxious hug ever, in a clear mockery of Bayley's gimmick.
It will be glorious :mark:


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Very good interview.
> Only problem was when he complimented her Becky balboa thing. I was like, duuude...dont do that :cry
> 
> Anyway, This happened:
> ...


Becky Balboa is her current gimmick. 

Yeah... I don't like your fantasy booking. It's likely not going to be a while until that happens, if it happens at all. What pissed me off about Rosenberg besides some of his terrible ideas in this interview was unaware that's her character strength that she hasn't turned heel yet, when all the others in the"divas revolution" have at least once and they have failed or are starting to fail as a face. Becky has unfinished business with Charlotte so if she gets drafted back to raw she will be chasing Charlotte, going through the other 3 not buddying up with her. It will be as awkward and forced as her NXT heel turn. She'll just be in the shadow of Charlotte instead of Sasha. 

Becky pretty much reset on the main roster and there is a reason it was ret conned 
1. Sasha and Becky have faced a lot on free t.v.
2. The heel turn was a horrible idea in modern context.
3. It felt unnatural and it didn't help her in the slightest.

Side Note: That bad picture quality makes Becky look bad.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Charlotte has beaten Sasha, Bayley and Becky in big matches
Sasha has beaten Becky,Charlotte and Bayley in Big matches
Bayley has beaten Charlotte, Becky and Sasha in big matches

Becky hasn't beaten any of them in big matches. That will likely be her endgame if she gets drafted back to raw conquer the other "4 horsewomen" (god I hate how corporate they they made that term) and win the women's championship over there.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Charlotte has beaten Sasha, Bayley and Becky in big matches
> Sasha has beaten Becky,Charlotte and Bayley in Big matches
> Bayley has beaten Charlotte, Becky and Sasha in big matches
> 
> Becky hasn't beaten any of them in big matches. That will likely be her endgame if she gets drafted back to raw conquer the other "4 horsewomen" (god I hate how corporate they they made that term) and win the women's championship over there.


I can see that happening next year. Although I've a feeling they may keep the four split to balance it out (3:1 or 2:2) but I can see Becky going to Raw to challenge for that belt after this run (which I hope goes on for a good while!)

And agreed having her beat the other three would seem like her next challenge. I'd like to see her do it 1v1 than in a multi match, for her vs Bayley in a face v face match you could just rehash Neville/Zayn from NXT with Becky and Bayley in their respective roles.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> I can see that happening next year. Although I've a feeling they may keep the four split to balance it out (3:1 or 2:2) but I can see Becky going to Raw to challenge for that belt after this run (which I hope goes on for a good while!)
> 
> And agreed having her beat the other three would seem like her next challenge. I'd like to see her do it 1v1 than in a multi match, for her vs Bayley in a face v face match you could just rehash Neville/Zayn from NXT with Becky and Bayley in their respective roles.


The only way I could see Becky losing the title early is if she gets screwed out of it by an authority figure to put her to back in the chase and Emma "Injuring" Becky so Becky can't defend it within 30 days so she loses it is a good way of screwing Becky out of the title and putting her in the chase.

The funny thing about Becky's current booking is it's similar to later Nxt Bayley. While Current Bayley is similar to early NXT Bayley. Becky is nothing like Neville that's the thing. she's closer to Zayn and Both are similar to Zayn. 

The only times she's "cheated" were giving a heel a taste of their own medicine and as a joke to Charlotte that she didn't take well.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

I love how Becky gets excited abut every single question in this interview. They summed it up pretty well at the end - "she tackles life". It's like she never runs out of energy.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

All in all i think smackdown women main match will be becky lynch vs nikki bella but both will make bliss and carmella look strong in the meantime before wrestlemania. Honestly both rosters need more women too at least so these dont trade wins and loses all the time.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The pic that tops that Charlotte Becky pic was that Becky Bayley pic where it kinda looked like Becky was trying to finger Bayley.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

10 years ago today Becky had that match that made her give up wrestling, so I thought I would make a little tribute.

When she gets busted open (she drops the other girl back first on her forehead):









Blood streaming down her face

















This DDT/Suplex/Botchbuster, whatever it was supposed to be might have been the cause aswell









Ref gives her a towel 3 minutes after she has been hardway'd fpalm Yeah, no hurry.










The red spots - that's not a part of her gear - that's Becky's blood










Becky used to have her own website, as there was no FB or Twitter, sadly it's gone now, but this is one of the posts that have been saved (posted in late sep, early oct):

I am so sorry I have not been in touch in a while. I have been in and out of hospital and have not been able to get access to the internet in over a week. I am very upset I have to write this email because I have to cancel all future dates until December. I am not sure if you had heard about the knock to the head I got in Germany a few weeks ago or not, but I got a bad cut above the eye and it was stitched up and all seemed fine. But after a few days I was getting extremely painful headaches, loud buzzing in my left ear and my vision in my left eye is completely blurred. The doctor has told me it may be damage to the 8th cranial nerve and I am waiting for a ct brain scan and have been advised to stop wrestling for the next few months. It could be permanent or it could go away by itself. but untill all signs have been alleviated I will not be able to engage in any heavy physical activity.This breaks my heart as the main reason I am in Florida is to wrestle and I am so upset that I have to cancel my upcoming dates, This is the first serious injury I have had and I am disappointed that I have to let you down! I apologize sincerely and hope you have great shows, I am so sorry I wont be there!Yours sincerely,
Rebecca

Meanwhile in 2016:







:grin2:
If Becky hadn't came back I don't know if I still would have been watching. It would probably be a routine to watch Raw and SD and not even pay much attention, and I definitely wouldn't have started watching women matches. I can't express how glad I am she came back.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Yeah... I don't like your fantasy booking.
> 
> and some stuff


Oh ye of little faith. I think Becky heel run will work, I don't follow the notion that she should be face for the rest of her career, yeah she's a great face but in order to be a complete wrestler you need to be good at both roles and I have no doubt Becky can be a great heel.

But you do bring a good point about Becky needing to beat the other 3 HW, my idea only allow her to beat 2....

And why people always bring up her short heel run in NXT? how long was that run? 3- 4 months? she was never given proper time and focus to develop as a heel. It took Sasha a while to get her heel character over too and it only started to take off once Summer and Paige were gone and she feuded with Charlotte
I started being a Becky fan after the fatal 4 way so I don't care what yall say:nerd:


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> Becky used to have her own website, as there was no FB or Twitter, sadly it's gone now, but this is one of the posts that have been saved (posted in late sep, early oct):
> 
> I am so sorry I have not been in touch in a while. I have been in and out of hospital and have not been able to get access to the internet in over a week. I am very upset I have to write this email because I have to cancel all future dates until December. I am not sure if you had heard about the knock to the head I got in Germany a few weeks ago or not, but I got a bad cut above the eye and it was stitched up and all seemed fine. But after a few days I was getting extremely painful headaches, loud buzzing in my left ear and my vision in my left eye is completely blurred. The doctor has told me it may be damage to the 8th cranial nerve and I am waiting for a ct brain scan and have been advised to stop wrestling for the next few months. It could be permanent or it could go away by itself. but untill all signs have been alleviated I will not be able to engage in any heavy physical activity.This breaks my heart as the main reason I am in Florida is to wrestle and I am so upset that I have to cancel my upcoming dates, This is the first serious injury I have had and I am disappointed that I have to let you down! I apologize sincerely and hope you have great shows, I am so sorry I wont be there!Yours sincerely,
> Rebecca


:frown2: man even now thats still sad to read


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

meele said:


> 10 years ago today Becky had that match that made her give up wrestling, so I thought I would make a little tribute.


Are you sure that's today? Wikipedia says September 26.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

travis420 said:


> Are you sure that's today? Wikipedia says September 26.


I believe Cagematch.net (which is currently down) says 23rd. Wikipedia is sometimes incorrect about wrestling (and so is Cagematch, but I trust them a little more).


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

meele said:


> I believe Cagematch.net (which is currently down) says 23rd. Wikipedia is sometimes incorrect about wrestling (and so is Cagematch, but I trust them a little more).


Clickwrestle has the match at 9/22/06 so i don't know what to believe. http://www.clickwrestle.com/pro/40808/kisu-vs-rebecca-knox


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> meele said:
> 
> 
> > Becky used to have her own website, as there was no FB or Twitter, sadly it's gone now, but this is one of the posts that have been saved (posted in late sep, early oct):
> ...


Yeah that hit me right in the feels too.

I know someone linked to that archived stuff a while back on here, it was cool to see her giving Finn and Nattie some shoutouts. Pretty cool that Nattie was involved in the match where Becky won her title the other week.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

travis420 said:


> meele said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Cagematch.net (which is currently down) says 23rd. Wikipedia is sometimes incorrect about wrestling (and so is Cagematch, but I trust them a little more).
> ...


I'm pretty sure this match was the 22nd but she did a few more matches after that, not really realizing how bad her situation was. I think anyway, there was a longish reddit post about it like 2 weeks ago after she got the belt.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

After becky got injured her oast match was vs paiges mom and lost to her


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Oh ye of little faith. I think Becky heel run will work, I don't follow the notion that she should be face for the rest of her career, yeah she's a great face but in order to be a complete wrestler you need to be good at both roles and I have no doubt Becky can be a great heel.
> 
> But you do bring a good point about Becky needing to beat the other 3 HW, my idea only allow her to beat 2....
> 
> ...


When the time is right fine. The problem I have is she's naturally likable in the same way Bryan is where it's going to take a lot to boo her if she would even get booed. For me, to be a complete performer It's not necessarily being able to play both heel and face, more so being able to play a multitude of different characters/ roles/gimmicks successfully and still be at the top. 

There is another problem, there are so many who are mediocre at best Babyfaces or terrible ones. I just don't want her to be just a lackey to someone else when she's capable of so much more. I'm not even against K-nox on the main roster, if or when she turns.

Bayley would likely be the final obstacle before the champ.

You're suggestion puts her as a lackey to Charlotte which WWE loves Charlotte she'd never get proper focus/development. Sasha would get cheered through most of her matches by the idiots at full sail, a little bit against Becky and fully against Bayley would she get booed. Honestly, I became a fan around the dancing gimmick days not because of the gimmick but seen the talented wrestler behind the gimmick.

Side Note: I'm starting to get the feeling Sasha and Becky don't like each other all that much.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> When the time is right fine. The problem I have is she's naturally likable in the same way Bryan is where it's going to take a lot to boo her if she would even get booed. For me, to be a complete performer It's not necessarily being able to play both heel and face, more so being able to play a multitude of different characters/ roles/gimmicks successfully and still be at the top.
> 
> There is another problem, there are so many who are mediocre at best Babyfaces or terrible ones. I just don't want her to be just a lackey to someone else when she's capable of so much more. I'm not even against K-nox on the main roster, if or when she turns.
> 
> ...


Right on. Becky's best match in WWE so far is against Sasha, but you never, ever see any coorelations between these 2, they are never in the same picture, they seem to never hang out with each other.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

meele said:


> Right on. Becky's best match in WWE so far is against Sasha, but you never, ever see any coorelations between these 2, they are never in the same picture, they seem to never hang out with each other.


Another thing that may point to this is that when Becky won the title, a whole ton of people were praising her on Twitter and congratulating her. Charlotte, Bayley, Nia, Renee, Dillinger, Balor, Trish, Lita, the list goes on. Sasha simply tweeted...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775140737843331076
I might be being cynical but i was kind of annoyed about this. The whole 'women's wrestling' shilling does annoy me at times and Sasha is one that can go overboard with it, don't know why she couldn't have just congratulated Becky.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

meele said:


> Right on. Becky's best match in WWE so far is against Sasha, but you never, ever see any coorelations between these 2, they are never in the same picture, they seem to never hang out with each other.


While I'm not dismissing the idea that Sasha and Becky don't get along much I do recall pictures of them hanging out together in NXT.
They were also together watching WM31
And in the upupdwndwn video with Becky Sasha was off screen with Big E in the same room.

Those are the only moments I know of that they are together (I don't count the Holey Foley episode and Brooklyn 2 as those are scripted)


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> meele said:
> 
> 
> > Right on. Becky's best match in WWE so far is against Sasha, but you never, ever see any coorelations between these 2, they are never in the same picture, they seem to never hang out with each other.
> ...


That annoyed me too for some reason. I don't know, they seem to be very different personality wise so I wouldn't be super shocked if they aren't that close, but Beckys said in interviews and stuff that Sasha helped her a lot with her hair and makeup and stuff when she first signed. So I don't think it's that they dislike each other just that they're different.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasha's just annoyed that she has to be a gushing mouthpiece for Steph to get anywhere, but Bex managed to win the long fight on merit and fan support.



Does that sound bitter? I'm probably a little bit, but most of it's down to being hugely disappointed in Banks performance since moving to the MR.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Reotor said:


> While I'm not dismissing the idea that Sasha and Becky don't get along much I do recall pictures of them hanging out together in NXT.
> They were also together watching WM31
> And in the upupdwndwn video with Becky Sasha was off screen with Big E in the same room.
> 
> Those are the only moments I know of that they are together (I don't count the Holey Foley episode and Brooklyn 2 as those are scripted)


Becky had to be so upset that she had to sit next to Sasha and not Charlotte.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Another thing that may point to this is that when Becky won the title, a whole ton of people were praising her on Twitter and congratulating her. Charlotte, Bayley, Nia, Renee, Dillinger, Balor, Trish, Lita, the list goes on. Sasha simply tweeted...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775140737843331076
> I might be being cynical but i was kind of annoyed about this. The whole 'women's wrestling' shilling does annoy me at times and Sasha is one that can go overboard with it, don't know why she couldn't have just congratulated Becky.


I hated that tweet. The way she always goes about it with women's wrestling is so obnoxious and in your face. I think she wanted Naomi to win more than Becky to be honest. It definitely feels like Sasha doesn't like Becky at all.

Becky did more in just 2 promos to promote women's wrestling and feminism in a respectable manner than Sasha's done in 2 years. 

When it comes to headlining Wrestlemania Sasha comes off entitled , while Becky comes off more hopeful / optimistic.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Chief of the Lynch Mob said:
> 
> 
> > meele said:
> ...


Yeah, Becky mentioned that about the hair and makeup stuff in a recent interview. I think you're right, it's not that they dislike each other, but they are probably quite different, and Becky seems to be closer to others on the roster (like Charlotte, Bayley, Nattie for instance).


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

meele said:


> Becky had to be so upset that she had to sit next to Sasha and not Charlotte.


Nah don't think she's childish about it, she understand the biz.
Besides, like Becky said on cheap heat, Charlotte is such a heel people even booed when Bayley hugged Charlotte, no need for Becky to get that heat.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Reotor said:
> 
> 
> > Oh ye of little faith. I think Becky heel run will work, I don't follow the notion that she should be face for the rest of her career, yeah she's a great face but in order to be a complete wrestler you need to be good at both roles and I have no doubt Becky can be a great heel.
> ...


They were best friends back in nxt but pcb got becky closer to charlotte and sasha bayley matches got them closer. They are the real arch enemies like trish vs lita.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Becky had to be so upset that she had to sit next to Sasha and not Charlotte.


I think she'd like to, but she knows that for kayfabe reasons she can't.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> They were best friends back in nxt but pcb got becky closer to charlotte and sasha bayley matches got them closer. They are the real arch enemies like trish vs lita.


Charlotte and Becky were close even back in NXT.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Nah don't think she's childish about it, she understand the biz.
> Besides, like Becky said on cheap heat, Charlotte is such a heel people even booed when Bayley hugged Charlotte, no need for Becky to get that heat.


I meant it as a joke. But if Sasha and Becky really dislike eachother and there is her best friend (Charlotte) and her favourite wrestler from her childhood (Mick Foley) and her wrestling mentor (Finn) sitting right over there, and she has to sit with her... That had to kinda suck :lol


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

If they keep making people thinking they dislike each other then the feud down the line could be magic


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> If they keep making people thinking they dislike each other then the feud down the line could be magic


That is if Sasha gets drafted to Smackdown. I don't think Becky will be drafted or traded anytime soon.

Sasha rarely credits anyone except Bayley.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

http://www.f4wonline.com/wwe-news/hideo-itami-curious-case-parking-lot-attacker-218171
If they ever want to turn Becky, this would be a perfect story (they probably dropped this idea, but just imagine).
At the same day (draft 2017?) Balor gets drafted to SDL from Raw (or Becky from SDL to Raw) and Hideo from NXT. Itami accuses Finn of the assault, that took 14 months off of his career, but Becky comes out and admits that it was her to protect Finn from getting fired (she is the champion at that time, so she has some unexplained power over the GM, kinda like The Miz). Her turn isn't instantanious, as she regrets the decision at first, but over the course of few weeks accepts it and then goes full heel.
Balor admits to persuading Becky to attack Hideo, attacks him and thus, turns heel, which sets up heel Balor vs face Itami and... heel Becky (who turns back into her K-nox character) vs face Asuka, who debuts to get revenge for Itami's injury. 
This storyline would be kinda hard to follow, since the whole attack happened so long ago, but hey, they keep bringing up the Montreal Screwjob, so if we're supposed to remember something that happened 19 years ago, why not something from 2015?


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > They were best friends back in nxt but pcb got becky closer to charlotte and sasha bayley matches got them closer. They are the real arch enemies like trish vs lita.
> ...


Yea but sasha was her trqvel partner and they woyld do everything together she even tweeted it once.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/wwe-news/hideo-itami-curious-case-parking-lot-attacker-218171
> If they ever want to turn Becky, this would be a perfect story (they probably dropped this idea, but just imagine).
> At the same day (draft 2017?) Balor gets drafted to SDL from Raw (or Becky from SDL to Raw) and Hideo from NXT. Itami accuses Finn of the assault, that took 14 months off of his career, but Becky comes out and admits that it was her to protect Finn from getting fired (she is the champion at that time, so she has some unexplained power over the GM, kinda like The Miz). Her turn isn't instantanious, as she regrets the decision at first, but over the course of few weeks accepts it and then goes full heel.
> Balor admits to persuading Becky to attack Hideo, attacks him and thus, turns heel, which sets up heel Balor vs face Itami and... heel Becky (who turns back into her K-nox character) vs face Asuka, who debuts to get revenge for Itami's injury.
> This storyline would be kinda hard to follow, since the whole attack happened so long ago, but hey, they keep bringing up the Montreal Screwjob, so if we're supposed to remember something that happened 19 years ago, why not something from 2015?


They dropped the angle it seems.

I don't see a point in turning Becky, Nikki is more likely to fail as a face than Becky is at the moment. Daniel Bryan is getting booed more than Becky.


----------



## ReV_ (Aug 6, 2016)

to be fair, becky didn't praise sasha after her title win on raw either. i'm too lazy to search for becky's tweet after the sasha vs. charlotte match but i'm pretty sure that her tweet was similar to sasha's tweet after becky's victory.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ReV_ said:


> to be fair, becky didn't praise sasha after her title win on raw either. i'm too lazy to search for becky's tweet after the sasha vs. charlotte match but i'm pretty sure that her tweet was similar to sasha's tweet after becky's victory.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757764957085859840
she at least tagged her.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

The original video is from Botchamania, but I added some Straight Fiyah to it :becky
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pFCAeuQAXI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Can we please stop with the nitpicking of Sasha. Becky is the Smackdown women's champion, be fucking happy. JEEZ!


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> That is if Sasha gets drafted to Smackdown. I don't think Becky will be drafted or traded anytime soon.
> 
> Sasha rarely credits anyone except Bayley.


Drafts never last they never do, We will see all 4 of the HW go at it at some stage but if they could build it up over time that they dislike each other then by the time they do get in the ring then it could be huge, I don't believe they dislike each other they always look friendly with each other but nothing wrong with making others think different

I always remember Bret Hart talking about his feud with Owen when they would never talk backstage, They would even go as far as getting different flights, They even had the guys in the back think they disliked each other, At the end of the day it was money


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Drafts never last they never do, We will see all 4 of the HW go at it at some stage but if they could build it up over time that they dislike each other then by the time they do get in the ring then it could be huge, I don't believe they dislike each other they always look friendly with each other but nothing wrong with making others think different
> 
> I always remember Bret Hart talking about his feud with Owen when they would never talk backstage, They would even go as far as getting different flights, They even had the guys in the back think they disliked each other, At the end of the day it was money


To be quite honest, of potential opponents Becky could face, Sasha and Charlotte are pretty low on that list. They turned an organic bond between 4 friends, branded it and turned it into corporate BS. 

I'd rather see Becky face Bayley, Emma, Ember Moon, Billie Kay, Peyton Royce and Asuka.

Unless a new direction happens I don't care if Becky ever faces Sasha and Charlotte ever again.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> To be quite honest, of potential opponents Becky could face, Sasha and Charlotte are pretty low on that list. They turned an organic bond between 4 friends, branded it and turned it into corporate BS.
> 
> I'd rather see Becky face Bayley, Emma, Ember Moon, Billie Kay, Peyton Royce and Asuka.
> 
> Unless a new direction happens I don't care if Becky ever faces Sasha and Charlotte ever again.


I'm not talking straight away, over a year even 2 years away is enough, It was only over a year ago Becky had her breakout match with Sasha, Since then she has been in PCB had a great feud with Charlotte and headlined the womens division wrestlemania match in a triple threat for a new title and has become the first Smackdown womans champ, A lot can happen in a year, If they build it right it can could be huge but that's me forecasting a little to much

My argument is if people think they don't like each other then play that card, A year is a long time in wrestling


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> I'm not talking straight away, over a year even 2 years away is enough, It was only over a year ago Becky had her breakout match with Sasha, Since then she has been in PCB had a great feud with Charlotte and headlined the womens division wrestlemania match in a triple threat for a new title and has become the first Smackdown womans champ, A lot can happen in a year, If they build it right it can could be huge but that's me forecasting a little to much
> 
> My argument is if people think they don't like each other then play that card, A year is a long time in wrestling


I don't really care about it though. Unless something new happens I am apathetic to the match why care about a rehash?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't really care about it though. Unless something new happens I am apathetic to the match why care about a rehash?


Everything in wrestling is a work the only thing that works these days is realism, How would a AJ Lee feud with Stephanie work out? or a Paige feud with Stephanie? It would be huge and make the fans care

Realism = Money


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Everything in wrestling is a work the only thing that works these days is realism, How would a AJ Lee feud with Stephanie work out? or a Paige feud with Stephanie? It would be huge and make the fans care
> 
> Realism = Money


Stephanie mcmahon is treated like an attraction so yeah of course crowds are gonna care.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

unk2

I know most of them are old but come the fuck on guys. There's more ways to congratulate someone than Twitter. A general tweet about the match is more than Paige did, by the way.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Hurin said:


> unk2
> 
> I know most of them are old but come the fuck on guys. There's more ways to congratulate someone than Twitter. A general tweet about the match is more than Paige did, by the way.


With Paige there definitely is resentment especially towards Charlotte. Sasha is a good wrestler but it feels like she has a bit of an ego problem.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Maybe Sashas just jealous that Becky is verified on Instagram and shes not :lmao:lmao just kidding. Its probably all nothing, so what if they arent besties like Sasha is with Bayley and Becky is with Charlotte.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Like i said becky and sasha were best friends until recently but they are still close


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Please don't turn this into the Paige thread with crazy assumed narratives that have zero root in the truth.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779502499094863872


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Is it just me or is Becky's facial structure look kinda different? It looks like she has put on quite a bit of muscle possibly because of Crossfit.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Is it just me or is Becky's facial structure look kinda different? It looks like she has put on quite a bit of muscle possibly because of Crossfit.


I said the same thing like 80 pages ago. Seems like she has a wider chin, but I don't think it's crossfit, since she said that she started doing crossfit just recently.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Acezwicker said:


> Is it just me or is Becky's facial structure look kinda different? It looks like she has put on quite a bit of muscle possibly because of Crossfit.


She's on dat dere HGH.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

JCole said:


> Please don't turn this into the Paige thread with crazy assumed narratives that have zero root in the truth.


Absolutely this. That thread was terrifying to peek into at times.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VphTvai9sxc

I think I have never listened to this podcast before. Uploaded (reuploaded?) a few days ago. Originally recorded in 2007.

I'm 5 minutes in and I'm really confused. She returned to SHIMMER in 2007? She did like one match for some random promotion in 2008, but not in 2007.

So apparently the first minutes are from 2011 (2 guys talking), and then it transitions to 2007(w/ Becky).

11:30 - BURN

18:15 - I was right - it was the botched german suplex


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Haha, I _knew _Becky would hate the "women's wrestling" chants. She's been vocal against the whole women's revolution terminology in recent times too.

Hopefully that bullshit chant dies sooner rather than later. Also makes it even more ironic that "#womenswrestling" was what Sasha posted when becky won the belt!


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Haha, I _knew _Becky would hate the "women's wrestling" chants. She's been vocal against the whole women's revolution terminology in recent times too.
> 
> Hopefully that bullshit chant dies sooner rather than later. Also makes it even more ironic that "#womenswrestling" was what Sasha posted when becky won the belt!


I like her attitude. Rather than talking about it, just going out there and getting it done. Best way to be.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Is it just me or is Becky's facial structure look kinda different? It looks like she has put on quite a bit of muscle possibly because of Crossfit.


Could be mild virilisation. Lots of women in wrestling end up with at least some of it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Haha, I _knew _Becky would hate the "women's wrestling" chants. She's been vocal against the whole women's revolution terminology in recent times too.
> 
> Hopefully that bullshit chant dies sooner rather than later. Also makes it even more ironic that "#womenswrestling" was what Sasha posted when becky won the belt!


More evidence that they hate each other!


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

So becky got pissed at women wrestli g chants? She prefered bad words towards her in the indies like bitch etc.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> So becky got pissed at women wrestli g chants? She prefered bad words towards her in the indies like bitch etc.


Becky likely takes the chant as condescending. She is used to wrestling with guys.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

She's used to wrestling both. Her point is that wrestling is wrestling.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Seems like TJP is a Becky fan too. Interesting considering who he did and didn't include.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779741432454131712


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Haha, I _knew _Becky would hate the "women's wrestling" chants. She's been vocal against the whole women's revolution terminology in recent times too.
> 
> Hopefully that bullshit chant dies sooner rather than later. *Also makes it even more ironic that "#womenswrestling" was what Sasha posted when becky won the belt!*


Wow. That's some next level of putting pieces together.:lol
But what if Sasha is working the hardcore fans? She is supposed to face Bayley at 'Mania as the heel champion, and all of this is just a setup for a turn, so that we will have a hated heel for once. She must know that a lot of fans love Becky, and if she acts like a cunt towards her,and screws up in her matches here and there on purpose, she will get that Ambrose treatment. If this is the case then Sasha deserves some major credit.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Crasp said:


> She's used to wrestling both. Her point is that wrestling is wrestling.


Becky was one of the few female irish wrestlers (if not the only one) in Ireland in the early stages of her career so wrestling guys was her only choice, of course she has/had to wrestle both. Becky has said she loves inter gender wrestling.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The same is true for most women who come up through the indies. I totally agree that Becky probabaly finds the chants condecending (and they are), I just don't think the fact she's used to wrestling guys plays a significant part in that view. My only point really was that Becky doesn't seem like she wants to be labled as a "women's wrestler", but just as a "wrestler", just as the guys aren't known as "male wrestlers" but just "wrestlers", and are not subject to "men's wrestling!" chants, as if it's some kind of novelty.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Crasp said:


> Seems like TJP is a Becky fan too. Interesting considering who he did and didn't include.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779741432454131712


I like Charlotte, but I'm not surprised to see a longterm indie vet like TJP leave her off of that. At her best (which to be fair I don't think Nat has given in a while) she beats Charlotte in terms of ""workrate"". No Asuka is weird to me.

Granted unless it's very specifically women in WWE I'm not sure any of them would make it on a modern women's wrestling Rushmore. Io Shirai, Kairi Hojo, and/or Meiko Satomura would have half of that shit on lock at least.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

She trained with finn balor zack sabre even tjp and all the other indie guys. I always wondered about the story with kevin owens sami sayn and becky lynch in italy.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> She trained with finn balor zack sabre even tjp and all the other indie guys. I always wondered about the story with kevin owens sami sayn and becky lynch in italy.


Sabre could stand to learn a thing or two from Bex about selling tbh


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Hurin said:


> I like Charlotte, but I'm not surprised to see a longterm indie vet like TJP leave her off of that. At her best (which to be fair I don't think Nat has given in a while) she beats Charlotte in terms of ""workrate"". No Asuka is weird to me.
> 
> Granted unless it's very specifically women in WWE I'm not sure any of them would make it on a modern women's wrestling Rushmore. Io Shirai and Kairi Hojo would have half of that shit on lock at least.


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.

My first thought was "Where's Asuka?", before thinking that it's probably main roster exclusive. It's certainly a bit awkward leaving Charlotte off his list, but I do understand it. 

I'm not entirely sure what the criteria for a Mt Rushmore of current female wrestlers would be. Just wrestling? Character? Impact? Potential legacy?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Source where she said she doesn't like the "womens wrestling" chant?

I get what she saying but Imo this chant is much better than the chants women would usually get in WWE in past years (we want puppies, you suck Punk/Cena/Tyson etc)


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Crasp said:


> I'm not entirely sure what the criteria for a Mt Rushmore of current female wrestlers would be. Just wrestling? Character? Impact? Potential legacy?


It would depend yeah. Just wrestling, I don't think WWE's female stars make the cut. Which isn't an insult to any of them because a lot of great wrestlers aren't in the same league as Io, Meiko Satomura, etc. in my opinion in the ring.

Character could be an even mix. There's some luchadoras and joshi that deserve consideration there.

I'll be a bit of a mark, but with women's wrestling being so niche all around the world (it used to draw pretty well in Japan from what I understand though), I'd argue that impact/potential legacy would be all WWE top women. 

I'd go back and forth all day on who makes the cut if we're talking as total packages. That's the *real* tough one.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Reotor said:


> *Source where she said she doesn't like the "womens wrestling" chant?*
> 
> I get what she saying but Imo this chant is much better than the chants women would usually get in WWE in past years (we want puppies, you suck Punk/Cena/Tyson etc)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VphTvai9sxc
18:00
"...and the crowd starts chanting wo-men's wres-tling, and I couldn't stand that, I was like for fuck's sake... "women's wrestling" - that's the worst chant I have ever gotten..."
This is the only time ever I heard her swear, so I guess she must have been really frustrated about it. She got this chant on an indy show in 2006.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hurin said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > She trained with finn balor zack sabre even tjp and all the other indie guys. I always wondered about the story with kevin owens sami sayn and becky lynch in italy.
> ...


And promos. The accent is no exuse to hold u back.well she did have acting school and charisma.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

meele said:


> Reotor said:
> 
> 
> > *Source where she said she doesn't like the "womens wrestling" chant?*
> ...


She cursed in nxt cyrtain call "fuking awesome" then ambrose wins title celebration "u the fuking man" and wwe 24 special. Also in upupdowndown. Shes funny.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> She cursed in nxt cyrtain call "fuking awesome" then ambrose wins title celebration "u the fuking man" and wwe 24 special. Also in upupdowndown. Shes funny.


I didn't notice tha curtain call and Ambrose ones because they werent straight into the mic, and I dont remember the one on WWE 24. On UpUpDownDown she said like "balls" or something I don't remember clearly, but it wasn't anything "hardcore".


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Hurin said:


> It would depend yeah. Just wrestling, I don't think WWE's female stars make the cut. Which isn't an insult to any of them because a lot of great wrestlers aren't in the same league as Io, Meiko Satomura, etc. in my opinion in the ring.
> 
> Character could be an even mix. There's some luchadoras and joshi that deserve consideration there.
> 
> ...


Yeah exactly. Especially in an all-promotions context - and _especially_ considering that even _within_ WWE, there's gernally a marked downgrade with the women's matches when transitioning from NXT to main roster, and often, that's even _after_ a downgrade having moved from other promotions/indies into NXT!

In that regard, Bayley is perhaps the only women to have notably improved while within the WWE system compared to her pre-WWE work, and is somewhat of an exception.

I do wonder how much better some women within WWE could be in other promotions, or how much worse some of the Joshi girls for example might be within WWE. Say, Rebecca Knox never gets injured, and keeps doing tours of Japan instead of leaving wrestling for 4 years and then going to WWE. What level would she be at now?

Asuka has made a good transition, but still her pre-WWE matches were generally better. I know that a lot of this comes down to the limits put on WWE workers (a lot of which are sensible considering the schedule), but it's for this reason that I can't easily state that, for example, Kairi Hojo is _miles _better than Becky Lynch, because they are not being viewed in the same context.

On a related note, I'd totally welcome any input you might have, Joshi or otherwise, in this thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-n...-when-wwe-do-cwc-style-womens-tournament.html


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Say, Rebecca Knox never gets injured, and keeps doing tours of Japan instead of leaving wrestling for 4 years and then going to WWE. What level would she be at now?


My guess is that she would have been a second Natalya. She wanted to go to WWE, so say she would have gotten a contract in like 2008 and she would have been lost in the shuffle with pornstar wannabies.


----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

Hey guys - I wrote up an article chronicling Becky's journey to the top on the main roster, with my own experiences/feelings throughout included. Hopefully it's a good read.

SHE DID IT! - Chronicling Becky Lynch's Journey to the Top


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> I didn't notice tha curtain call and Ambrose ones because they werent straight into the mic, and I dont remember the one on WWE 24. On UpUpDownDown she said like "balls" or something I don't remember clearly, but it wasn't anything "hardcore".


just watched UpUpDownDown again (because why not?), she said dick punch a lot but it was censored.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Is that the pic used for the Backlash (Becklash) poster?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Becky looking like she's joined Steel Panther.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Crasp said:


> Is that the pic used for the Backlash (Becklash) poster?


I think it is originally from the 4HW GQ article/photoshoot


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

http://beckylynchphotos.com/displayimage.php?pid=114105&fullsize=1

I miss this style of attire on Becky. It makes her look strong but sexy as well, added with the fact it's very flattering and it always makes her stand out in a crowd. Becky wrestling in a shirt and shorts always annoys me. You're the champ, it's best not to look average.

Becky in tight pants and a top or gear like she wore at the Smackdown after Summerslam > Shirt and shorts


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Guys PLEASE stop ascribing thoughts to Becky she doesn't have or never actually stated. Most of the people doing this seem to recent fans of hers with little to no clue about anything. 

The "women's wrestling" chant thing the last the few pages shows the lack of perspective some people have. You are taking comments made in 2006 and applying them to 2016 and then using it as evidence that Becky and Sasha dislike each other which couldn't be further from the truth.

Mainstream Women's wrestling in 2006 was synonymous with being bad and shitty. It was during the Diva Search era and before the Gail-Kong feud in TNA and the Women's Revolution in WWE.

Please stop being stupid.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

This is probably her best attire


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

JCole said:


> Guys PLEASE stop ascribing thoughts to Becky she doesn't have or never actually stated. Most of the people doing this seem to recent fans of hers with little to no clue about anything.
> 
> The "women's wrestling" chant thing the last the few pages shows the lack of perspective some people have. You are taking comments made in 2006 and applying them to 2016 and then using it as evidence that Becky and Sasha dislike each other which couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> ...


+1
i finally had time to listen to the interview.
Its quite clear from listening to it that during this period of time Becky wasnt in a very good place and its been 10 years from now.
Taking anything from that interview and apply it now is silly.

Like, she also said she LOVES street fighter but on Upupdwndwn she played Mortal Kombat!
What convoluted conclusion can we make of that???


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

This time last month people in this thread were saying that WWE was burying her and had given up on her. Some were even saying she should leave WWE to join Lucha freaking Underground.

There's some dangerous levels of stupidity operating here. At a time were Becky is at the highest point of her career so far and is doing some of her best work.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

CJ said:


>


cute with lee majors,this remembers me old tv series.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

JCole said:


> Guys PLEASE stop ascribing thoughts to Becky she doesn't have or never actually stated. Most of the people doing this seem to recent fans of hers with little to no clue about anything.
> 
> The "women's wrestling" chant thing the last the few pages shows the lack of perspective some people have. *You are taking comments made in 2006 and applying them to 2016 and then using it as evidence that Becky and Sasha dislike each other which couldn't be further from the truth.*
> 
> ...


I only saw one person do that, and even that I took as satire (I may be wrong). 

And myself being the person who first noted the coincidence, I only ever noted it as being ironic and nothing more.

Moreover, discussion boards have always featured speculation and by extension certain exaggerations at the point where a plausible possibility is repeated enough to be erroneously taken as fact. 

Do I think it's likely that Becky and Sasha hate eachother? not even slightly. Do I think Becky still cringes at "Womens Wrestling" chants? Absolutly - especially with the added perspective of her very recent and vocal views on WWE's presentation of things like the "Divas Revolution".



Acezwicker said:


> http://beckylynchphotos.com/displayimage.php?pid=114105&fullsize=1
> 
> I miss this style of attire on Becky. It makes her look strong but sexy as well, added with the fact it's very flattering and it always makes her stand out in a crowd. Becky wrestling in a shirt and shorts always annoys me. You're the champ, it's best not to look average.
> 
> Becky in tight pants and a top or gear like she wore at the Smackdown after Summerslam > Shirt and shorts


Lots of the wrestlers wear their own shirts etc. on Raw/SD in order to promote their merch, and then at PPV's tend to wear something else. Granted they could always just wear the shirt down to the ring but not actually wrestle in it, but I'm generally alright with her having more casual attire for the weekly shows, and then something more interesting at PPV's. 

As for the shirt & shorts being average and not champ attire, well I think Cena, Ambrose, Owens, Lesnar, etc might disagree with you there, although I'll admit none of those or Becky's weekly attire are to my tastes either, but I think people _should_ be able to wear whatever they feel comfortable in.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> Guys PLEASE stop ascribing thoughts to Becky she doesn't have or never actually stated. Most of the people doing this seem to recent fans of hers with little to no clue about anything.
> 
> The "women's wrestling" chant thing the last the few pages shows the lack of perspective some people have. You are taking comments made in 2006 and applying them to 2016 and then using it as evidence that Becky and Sasha dislike each other which couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> ...


Even when Nxt Brooklyn crowds and Full Sail crowds do it still has an heir of condescension. When they try to be clever, they come off so phony. Either Sasha and Becky are not all that close or too different. It seems like they are not as close as Becky is to Bayley and Becky to Charlotte.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Lots of the wrestlers wear their own shirts etc. on Raw/SD in order to promote their merch, and then at PPV's tend to wear something else. Granted they could always just wear the shirt down to the ring but not actually wrestle in it, but I'm generally alright with her having more casual attire for the weekly shows, and then something more interesting at PPV's.
> 
> As for the shirt & shorts being average and not champ attire, well I think Cena, Ambrose, Owens, Lesnar, etc might disagree with you there, although I'll admit none of those or Becky's weekly attire are to my tastes either, but I think people _should_ be able to wear whatever they feel comfortable in.


Wear your merch then take it off and give it to a lucky fan before the match starts is fine. Wrestling in it when you don't have a good aura/presence yet is not. The matches are bigger so bigger attire I get that. She needs casual ring attire for the weekly shows then.

Cena has a good aura/presence and has charisma no else one wears jorts for guys. It's uncommon for guys and for girls it's average. Ambrose at least the lunatic thing going for him, he's promoted like he's nuts, but There are plenty that hate his look. Owens there's a lot of people who hate his look. Lesnar has a aura/ star presence that says I can kick your ass whenever I want. He makes people notice so he can get away with any attire.

When you're the champ and you don't have a good aura, average is the last thing you wanna look like. The masses won't take you seriously. 

I just hope the gear in the previous photo wasn't ripped or destroyed that was a great look for her. 

Side note: Why do they cover Becky's abs? Does WWE want to market Becky to a younger audience or something? I don't get it? I remember in wwe 24 where she wanted to wear attire that showed off her abs.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Her gear in NXT was her best imo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Wear your merch then take it off and give it to a lucky fan before the match starts is fine. Wrestling in it when you don't have a good aura/presence yet is not. The matches are bigger so bigger attire I get that. She needs casual ring attire for the weekly shows then.
> 
> Cena has a good aura/presence and has charisma no else one wears jorts for guys. It's uncommon for guys and for girls it's average. Ambrose at least the lunatic thing going for him, he's promoted like he's nuts, but There are plenty that hate his look. Owens there's a lot of people who hate his look. Lesnar has a aura/ star presence that says I can kick your ass whenever I want. He makes people notice so he can get away with any attire.
> 
> ...


I dont think its that, since Bayley wrestles in a crop top thing and shes absolutely marketed to a younger audience.

I'm thinking that her current shirt/shorts combo has to be a comfort thing, because it isnt doing her any real favors. Like surely she can find a look thats comfortable to move around in that looks cooler than that.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

This is my favourite attire of hers. It doesn't cover her abs, but it doesn't show "too much" either. They are probably trying to make Becky more "cute" instead of "hot", and that's why she wrestles with her abs covered, but I don't know why they wouldn't make Bayley wear a t-shirt aswell.

I would also love to see her come out in the bird attire.









Altough the black coat is really cool aswell, and by now it's her trademark.










If it was up to Becky she would probably be wrestling in this: :lmao










I'm fine as long as they are not trying to strip her of off too much clothing or cover dem Boulder Shoulders.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

meele said:


> I would also love to see her come out in the bird attire.


Yes! It was so cool when she came out with that, hope we see it again sometime.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah I liked that one a lot too @meele

I also liked:








&









And the bird one was equal parts awesome/funny/mexican


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh, and another thing. Becky is an endomorph, which means her body gains weight really fast, and is likely to store a lot of fat in her belly. So when she is on the road, she probably doesn't have much time work on all of her body parts, and skips her ab days here and there, and then she wears a shirt to cover them up. Most women, like Sasha for example are ectomorphs, which means that your body can burn calories really fast, so they don't have to work as hard to keep a six-pack. Besides, Becky is much heavier overall (a lot of which is muscle) which makes it even harder to keep in shape.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Oh, and another thing. Becky is and endomorph, which means her body gains weight really fast, and is likely to store a lot of fat in her belly. So when she is on the road, she probably doesn't have much time work on all of her body parts, and skips her ab days here and there, and then she wears a shirt to cover them up. Most women, like Sasha for example are ectomorphs, which means that your body can burn calories really fast, so they don't have to work as hard to keep a six-pack. Besides, Becky is much heavier overall (a lot of which is muscle) which makes it even harder to keep in shape.


I noticed she tends to work her arms alot and she has mentioned before she likes to eat.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> This is my favourite attire of hers. It doesn't cover her abs, but it doesn't show "too much" either. They are probably trying to make Becky more "cute" instead of "hot", and that's why she wrestles with her abs covered, but I don't know why they wouldn't make Bayley wear a t-shirt aswell.
> 
> I would also love to see her come out in the bird attire.
> 
> ...


I loved that first attire as well. I hope the reason she hides she hides abs isn't because of insecurities. 

That is an Adidas totem track jacket.

The Black Overcoat stays though I wish she'd tweak here and there but that's nitpicking.

not to fond of the corsets though they just seem in the way.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

The huge orange transitioning into yellow flame-like hair and the gyspy pirate headband should come back aswell.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> The huge orange transitioning into yellow flame-like hair and the gyspy pirate headband should come back aswell.


I LOVED both of those looks. The pirate headband made her look so cool and that hair color, :bow


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

meele said:


> If it was up to Becky she would probably be wrestling in this: :lmao


She said on one of her latest Q&A that her NXT debut is the top thing she would change, she knows it was bad:ghost


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Reotor said:


> She said on one of her latest Q&A that her NXT debut is the top thing she would change, she knows it was bad:ghost


She said it while looking at her debut from the hindsight. They probably had to tell her something like: "Look, this gimmick is shit. It won't get over even at Full Sail, let alone the main roster - come up with something different". And so the Lass Kicker was born. She had this gimmick way back in 2006 in Shimmer (kinda, the attire was less obnoxious).
I hope she returns this for just one night, on Halloween for example.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I seriously doubt that Becky's attire has anything to do with her having body insecurities. She has no problem with posting pics of her showing off her abs/physique on her social media pages, and she just did a bikini shoot not too long ago. So she seems to have little problem showing off her body.

I think that they just want a unique attire for her, and I like that. I don't need every women on the roster to show off their abs in-ring, I like variety. She looks attractive enough without that. When I watch a match, seeing a competitors abs is FAR down the list of things that I'm interested in. I don't mind seeing Dean Ambrose wrestler in a T-shirt either for example.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

How many attires does she have? She has lits of gear ro choose from


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> I seriously doubt that Becky's attire has anything to do with her having body insecurities. She has no problem with posting pics of her showing off her abs/physique on her social media pages, and she just did a bikini shoot not too long ago. So she seems to have little problem showing off her body.
> 
> I think that they just want a unique attire for her, and I like that. I don't need every women on the roster to show off their abs in-ring, I like variety. She looks attractive enough without that. When I watch a match, seeing a competitors abs is FAR down the list of things that I'm interested in. I don't mind seeing Dean Ambrose wrestler in a T-shirt either for example.


Those seem like different situations though, just because youre comfortable showing off on Instagram after a workout doesnt mean that youre comfortable doing it live in front of 15000 people in an arena and on live international TV. But, obviously, thats an impossible thing for any of us to know, so speculating on that seems a bit weird.

regarding Ambrose, that look works for him because hes been presented as like a street fighter, someone who'll fight at any time and doesnt need traditional gear to get the job done, or whatever. I agree that Becky looks great regardless and she doesnt need to show everything off, its just that she could look so much cooler in something else that doesnt also need to show everything off.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Crasp said:


> Moreover, discussion boards have always featured speculation and by extension certain exaggerations at the point where a plausible possibility is repeated enough to be erroneously taken as fact.


People should take that stuff elsewhere. It is usually toxic projections on Becky that's not remotely the case. Stick to reality.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

JCole said:


> People should take that stuff elsewhere. It is usually toxic projections on Becky that's not remotely the case. Stick to reality.


That's a great philosphy but at the end of the day, you're telling wrestling fans to stick to reality, and I hate to admit it but a lot of the time it doesn't seem like many of us have such a good grasp of the real world. I admire your motives and all, but you're fighting an uphill battle there. By all means, continue trying to rationalize with irrational people, but I think you'll be better off just trying to ignore people that are clearly a sandwhich short of a picnic. Maybe you just have more resolve than I do though. Trying to improve the community is no bad thing, I just hope you have a hard skull, bashing it against so many walls.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Crasp said:


> That's a great philosphy but at the end of the day, you're telling wrestling fans to stick to reality, and I hate to admit it but a lot of the time it doesn't seem like many of us have such a good grasp of the real world. I admire your motives and all, but you're fighting an uphill battle there. By all means, continue trying to rationalize with irrational people, but I think you'll be better off just trying to ignore people that are clearly a sandwhich short of a picnic. Maybe you just have more resolve than I do though. Trying to improve the community is no bad thing, I just hope you have a hard skull, bashing it against so many walls.


I understand that fans speculate that's fine. I am talking about the oddball fan fiction on recent pages. Just blind inventions that have zero basis in reality.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780172321738854400

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780121649085489152


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

We posting favorite gear?



























^can't even recall her actually wearing this one seeing as she's always in t-shirts except PPVs.

and a throwback 









Speaking of her wearing her tees, if she's ever wrestling on TV, like in a tag match or non-title match, I'd really prefer she stop wrestling in them. I mean she's the champ now, she should be above that.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Hurin said:


> We posting favorite gear?


Ah yes! That one was cogtastic. I'd have included that one had I managed to find it.

I know a lot of folk in here aren't fans of the gear where her midsection's covered, but I don't mind & it helps set her appart too.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

A lot of Becky's attire makes her either stand out in a bad way or make her look average so she blends in the background, which is the last thing she would want especially as champion. Her look, aura and presence should command attention so she stands out in a crowd in a good way. Her post-summerslam, Unstoppable gear with the red tights, the green and orange plaid and any gear that shows off the abs does this. Most of the corsets make her look like a dork when she's top face. Becky is champion now and she needs to look the part in the ring showing just how ripped she is makes her look more believable.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

She does stand out, because she is the only one to wear a shirt during her matches. Noone else does this, so this makes her different. Besides, she has gigantic orange hair, it's impossible not to notice her in the crowd.:grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:beckylol is now official :becky


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

https://twitter.com/BeckyLynchWWE/status/780226840816455680

She mentiones Sasha BEFORE Charlotte. Backy hates Sasha - debunked.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Great detective work guys.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyz5kbmjAB0


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The women's triple threat was noticeably worse without Becky involved :becky

:lol I'm kind of kidding, but the one last night really didn't match up to the Mania one IMO.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> The women's triple threat was noticeably worse without Becky involved :becky
> 
> :lol I'm kind of kidding, but the one last night really didn't match up to the Mania one IMO.


The triple threat at Coc was impossible to get into, because of Dana Brooke. I was expecting Chatlotte to walk out alone and then at the end Dana interferes and costs Bayley and Sasha the title. But nope, she kept interfering in random moments of the match. This made no sense, because you either stay in the ring and it's basically 1v1v2 or you stay outside and cost somebody the win at the very end. That's how they did it at 'Mania. I was expecting Bayley/Sasha/Charlotte to be a women's moty candidate, but now I'm confident that Becky vs Alexia will be a better match. SDL has writers that know what they are doing, so the match won't be watered down by idiotisms.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know if they are already posted, but here it is the HQ version. Thanks to N7 Spectre for the advice


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

It was still pretty good but theres no way it could have matched Mania, really. The stage was smaller, there was less hype going in, it was way more predictable, etc. No Becky probably also played a role but I'm too biased to say for sure.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> She does stand out, because she is the only one to wear a shirt during her matches. Noone else does this, so this makes her different. Besides, she has gigantic orange hair, it's impossible not to notice her in the crowd.:grin2:


It's bad different, wrestling in a t-shirt is synonymous with jobbers in the past. She has a great look show it off. Wrestling in a t-shirt on tv while champion makes her look amateur.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


> :beckylol is now official :becky


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> It's bad different, wrestling in a t-shirt is synonymous with jobbers in the past. She has a great look show it off. Wrestling in a t-shirt on tv while champion makes her look amateur.


I guess the corset isn't the most comfortable gear to wrestle in, so if she really wants to cover her abs,a shirt is perfect, altough it makes her look less like a champ. I said that her gear from her match where Charlotte turned heel was my fav. Well, I kinda changed my mind.








If they could make this into a gear with a little more orange, it would be awesome. Definitely more comfortable than a corset and most of her abs are covered aswell, plus a skirt to make her look more different.

The lipstick would have to go though. She looks much better without it.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Charlotte talking about carpooling with Becky during her Ride Along with Ric. I need this as a Ride Along episode, at once.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779908809854623746
:becky


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779908809854623746
> :becky


wheres this from?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> wheres this from?


Looks like it was probably the recent Wizard World, Austin, judging by the look of the other girl


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

adudeirl said:


> wheres this from?


It's from Wizard World.



Sincere said:


> Looks like it was probably the recent Wizard World, Austin, judging by the look of the other girl


Yep


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

meele said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyz5kbmjAB0


"You keep your head on your shoulders because we are going to be the champions, we are going to be the ones that run this place." 

More reason to love Kevin Owenswens2


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Charlotte talking about carpooling with Becky during her Ride Along with Ric. I need this as a Ride Along episode, at once.


That would be pretty fun. Maybe in the future when they get put on the same brand again?

Hoping we see Becky's Unfiltered episode very soon too. Got a feeling that will be fun to watch.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

emm_bee said:


> That would be pretty fun. Maybe in the future when they get put on the same brand again?
> 
> Hoping we see Becky's Unfiltered episode very soon too. Got a feeling that will be fun to watch.


Becky + Renee might just be too much for me. Might just grin so hard I break my jaw.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Given how Bayley has been treated on RAW, who is happy like me Becky is as far away from RAW as humanly possible?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

You referring to Bayley facing a jobber? or something else?
Anyway, Becky isn't that far from RAW, just a draft away :scared

Having said that, with the way Charlotte is killing it as a heel I kinda wish she and Becky can get back and have a proper feud again, with different result naturally.
I still consider the Becky/Charlotte feud as the highlight of the women division this year.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky staying away from Raw is a huge blessing especially since how they are using Bayley. I get you're building an underdog story, but there is no need for her to lose to a big boot which looks kinda weak and having a back and forth match with a jobber.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> I still consider the Becky/Charlotte feud as the highlight of the women division this year.


Becky/Charlotte (sans the lack of resolution) has easily been the best story in the women's division in a long time--and one of the best of all time, from what I can remember. I think Becky/Alexa has the potential to rival it, depending on where it goes, and how long it lasts, and how they each do throughout, but it'll be hard for anyone to beat the Charlotte/Becky story in any case, IMO. 

Speaking of that lack of resolution though... how awesome would it be to see them meet again as rival champs and reignite that feud? I feel like that could be quite special, even if I have no idea how it could work right now, given the separate brands.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> You referring to Bayley facing a jobber? or something else?
> Anyway, Becky isn't that far from RAW, just a draft away :scared
> 
> Having said that, with the way Charlotte is killing it as a heel I kinda wish she and Becky can get back and have a proper feud again, with different result naturally.
> I still consider the Becky/Charlotte feud as the highlight of the women division this year.


There is no need to draft her back. Draft shows were so pointless when frequent superstar contracts expiring or trades should happen more often. Raw just seems like they don't know how to handle their division.

Becky is not getting drafted anytime soon she is currently leading the smackdown women's division. That Charlotte/Becky feud ended when Bex got drafted.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Becky/Charlotte (sans the lack of resolution) has easily been the best story in the women's division in a long time--and one of the best of all time, from what I can remember. I think Becky/Alexa has the potential to rival it, depending on where it goes, and how long it lasts, and how they each do throughout, but it'll be hard for anyone to beat the Charlotte/Becky story in any case, IMO.
> 
> Speaking of that lack of resolution though... how awesome would it be to see them meet again as rival champs and reignite that feud? I feel like that could be quite special, even if I have no idea how it could work right now, given the separate brands.


Only scenario I see it happening is if they do a brand vs brand tag or elimination match on survivor series or bragging rights (are they bringing this ppv back?)
like: Sasha Charlotte Bayley Nia Jax vs Becky Nikki Alexa Natalya
If this happens I don't see WWE booking SDL division to win but I will mark the fuck out for champion on champion staredown between Becky and charlotte :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Reotor said:


> You referring to Bayley facing a jobber? or something else?
> Anyway, Becky isn't that far from RAW, just a draft away :scared
> 
> Having said that, with the way Charlotte is killing it as a heel I kinda wish she and Becky can get back and have a proper feud again, with different result naturally.
> I still consider the Becky/Charlotte feud as the highlight of the women division this year.


Yeah that and taking two straight pins. Keep Becky away from Charlotte and Sasha, because she will never go over either one of them, because we all know , at least in the mind of the brass it goes Charlotte/Sasha and then everybody else. Keep her on SD and have her in the position that she deserves .


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

http://www.kupywrestlingwallpapers....ky-lynch-smackdown-womens-champion-wallpaper/


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Still marking out over this









Dat pop when Carmella tapped tho... :fuckyeah


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

This dude bought her flowers? Wow... class:clap


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

An interesting read from ESPN:

http://www.espn.com/wwe/story/_/id/...ur-horsewomen-deserve-main-event-wrestlemania


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I wonder what we'll see tonight from the women, and Becky/Alexa specifically.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Will be interesting if Becky & Alexa have any interations tonight. They're in Cleveland right? Can't remember if Alexa is from Cleveland specifically, but I know she's from Ohio, so the crowd may make things interesting.

I mean, last time they were there they were even hot for Miz, and he's probably an even _hotter _property now... Will be interesting to see what kind of reaction he gets if he's doing anything with fellow-Clevelander Ziggler.

I expect Alexa to get a bit of a face pop, but also expect her to crucify her home state fans!


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Will be interesting if Becky & Alexa have any interations tonight. They're in Cleveland right? Can't remember if Alexa is from Cleveland specifically, but I know she's from Ohio, so the crowd may make things interesting.
> 
> I mean, last time they were there they were even hot for Miz, and he's probably an even _hotter _property now... Will be interesting to see what kind of reaction he gets if he's doing anything with fellow-Clevelander Ziggler.
> 
> I expect Alexa to get a bit of a face pop, but also expect her to crucify her home state fans!


Yeah, she's from Columbus, which is about a couple of hours or so away.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Will be interesting if Becky & Alexa have any interations tonight. They're in Cleveland right? Can't remember if Alexa is from Cleveland specifically, but I know she's from Ohio, so the crowd may make things interesting.
> 
> I mean, last time they were there they were even hot for Miz, and he's probably an even _hotter _property now... Will be interesting to see what kind of reaction he gets if he's doing anything with fellow-Clevelander Ziggler.
> 
> I expect Alexa to get a bit of a face pop, but also expect her to crucify her home state fans!


Alexa is from Columbus, Ohio not Cleveland. I doubt that it's going to make much difference.

Miz is definitely getting cheered because hometown, so lets see if he can get the crowd to boo him. Ziggler will get cheered, probably not as much as Miz though.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780893257240813568
I *think* this is a reference to this one video of Undertaker on a house show match, where he dumped a water bottle on his head and marched back and forth on the apron during a tag match. I dunno 

Also see a bit of a tribute to my boy La Parka (now known as LA Park) when she first came out with the title.


















She's got the strut down and it seems like something she'd do ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/gXLPiBm.gifv

Contract signing gif


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

^fucking booooooooooo!


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> http://i.imgur.com/gXLPiBm.gifv
> 
> Contract signing gift


ftfy


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Gotta say, Alexa is very good because I want Becky to just beat the shit out of her now.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

[✔] I wanted her to be drafted to SDL. Check. 
[✔] I wanted her to inaugurate the title at Backlash. Check. 
[✔] I wanted her to feud with Bliss. Check. 
[✔] I wanted to see a contract signing segment. Check. 
[✔] I wanted them to stay away from each other, where matches are concerned, until No Mercy. Check. 
[✔] I wanted Alexa to run in and ambush Becky. Check. 
[✔] I wanted to see Becky on Talking Smack. Check. 

Smackdown Live is psychic? :enzo


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Gotta say, Alexa is very good because I want Becky to just beat the shit out of her now.


Nope it's more so Becky than Alexa to be honest. Becky connects to the audience in the same way Bayley did in NXT and that deep connection is called love. Since Becky connects so deeply, it makes it so easy for heels to get heel heat on her. She is the essence of the division. The heels just need to be at least okay to get sustained heel heat on her. It says alot about how bad Natalya is when she can't do that.

I can really tell that Alexa likes working with Becky.

Side note this feud seems similar to Bayley/Bliss from NXT.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky lynch is a next level promo. Many of them or most just stay stuck in yoyr head and tonight on talking smack added one more.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spike said:


>












With color


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Wait a minute, Becky was on Talking Smack? :woo Looks like I'll be watch TS for once.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781089941359042560
poor little girl


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see Becky get her revenge :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:bjpenn Good selling. Strangely erotic, too. Poor Bex tho... :cry

Unfortunately, this means Alexa is going to have to be decapitated at No Mercy.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> :bjpenn Good selling. Strangely erotic, too. Poor Bex tho... :cry
> 
> Unfortunately, this means, Alexa is going to have to be decapitated at No Mercy.


It's probably the image of Becky making her body go limp to let Alexa fully dominate her. Since Becky is portrayed as so pure and innocent that's why.

No question Becky should retain at No Mercy. I hope both get shine in the match and Alexa looks strong in defeat.

Is it just the angle or does Becky's left hand look weird?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Punkamaniac said:


> Wait a minute, Becky was on Talking Smack? :woo Looks like I'll be watch TS for once.


It's probably WWE's best show as far as quality per second goes...


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

We're not getting too much of in-ring Becky since Backlash, and I think it's a good move, because "fans" would start complaining that she is the star of the show and steals the spotlight and, this one is my favourite, is being "shoved down our throats". So they decided to never put her in any matches, so the "fans" won't start bitching - awesome. 

I hope they have a pull-apart brawl before No Mercy. Thats the only thing that's missing in this feud. Remember when Becky used to brawl with Natalya every week, and everyone would cheer? This is exactly what we need on a go-home show before No Mercy.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

meele said:


> I hope they have a pull-apart brawl before No Mercy. Thats the only thing that's missing in this feud. Remember when Becky used to brawl with Natalya every week, and everyone would cheer? This is exactly what we need on a go-home show before No Mercy.


Bex has a history of not taking this sort of thing without reprisal


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Hurin said:


> Bex has a history of not taking this sort of thing without reprisal







I mean... she is Irish. Brawling comes natural.

:draper2


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Hurin said:


> Bex has a history of not taking this sort of thing without reprisal


Everytime it happens she loses because of her temper. I'm thinking Bryan would enforce a no contact rule until No Mercy.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Everytime it happens she loses because of her temper. I'm thinking Bryan would enforce a no contact rule until No Mercy.


Wait, so they brawl at SDL next week and Bryan enforces the rule on the same SDL but they never see eachother untill No Mercy anyways? Am I missing something?


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Next week, just have one of them in a match and win, with the other on commentary, epic staredown after the match with a bit of trash talking. Nice and easy.

Loved Becky's work on Talking Smack last night, she's so damn good. Becky and her title must be protected at all costs. :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

emm_bee said:


> Loved Becky's work on Talking Smack last night, she's so damn good. Becky and her title must be protected at all costs. :becky


Bekey is the key to the division according to DB.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Wait, so they brawl at SDL next week and Bryan enforces the rule on the same SDL but they never see eachother untill No Mercy anyways? Am I missing something?


No she shouldn't try to brawl with Alexa everytime she does she loses her temper and it ends up costing her the match. Becky would be making the same mistakes as she did against Charlotte and Natalya without learning anything.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They can have matches. I just don't want them having matches against each other. WWE has this tendency, when there's a "big match" that we're meant to get excited for, to:

-Throw all of the competitors into matches against each other leading up to the big one, be it in singles or tag team matches. For example, the Charlotte/Sasha/Bayley triple threat at CoC. They were constantly in the ring with each other before that match.

-Have each of the competitors "take turns" losing or costing the others matches.

Both of these are extremely counterproductive imo. Not only does the "big match" not seem so special anymore because we've already seen these competitors face each other a lot beforehand, but all of them losing beforehand makes it quite hard for anyone to build any true momentum. And it becomes a battle of losers to see who's the least of a loser, as opposed to winners competing to see who's the best.




Becky and Alexa, shouldn't face each other at all before No Mercy. They can cut promos against each other sure, and there can be non-match brawls. But no actual matches. Save that for the PPV, and it feels fresh. Also, they both won't have bad win/loss records going in either.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780939394509406208
:lmao James Ellsworth getting triggered by Alexa ambushing Bex from behind :lmao


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

meele said:


> We're not getting too much of in-ring Becky since Backlash, and I think it's a good move, because "fans" would start complaining that she is the star of the show and steals the spotlight and, this one is my favourite, is being "shoved down our throats". So they decided to never put her in any matches, so the "fans" won't start bitching - awesome.
> 
> I hope they have a pull-apart brawl before No Mercy. Thats the only thing that's missing in this feud. Remember when Becky used to brawl with Natalya every week, and everyone would cheer? This is exactly what we need on a go-home show before No Mercy.


Champions shouldn't wrestle on regular TV anyway. Their matches are supposed to feel important, like something people would pay to see. That is diminished if you're seeing them in the ring almost every week (against their challenger at the next PPV no less, which WWE have done plenty of times before).

Maybe a tag match now and then but it should really be mostly brawls and promos between title defences.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Not only does the "big match" not seem so special anymore because we've already seen these competitors face each other a lot beforehand, but all of them losing beforehand makes it quite hard for anyone to build any true momentum. And it becomes a battle of losers to see who's the least of a loser, as opposed to winners competing to see who's the best.


I swear, I heard Alvarez say the *exact* same thing about Ray vs Angle vs Orton.
And while it's true, I don't understand why you would keep the champ off of in-ring action entirely. If I like someone and I want them to win a title, when they do win a title I'm not gonna be happy, because now I won't be seeing them nearly as much. This is very common in NXT. Asuka almost never appears on tv since Dallas, but I want to see her in action without having to wait 4 months. 
I guess Becky won't have to wrestle as many matches as she used to, so that's good.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

:woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Haha!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

meele said:


> I swear, I heard Alvarez say the *exact* same thing about Ray vs Angle vs Orton.
> And while it's true, I don't understand why you would keep the champ off of in-ring action entirely. If I like someone and I want them to win a title, when they do win a title I'm not gonna be happy, because now I won't be seeing them nearly as much. This is very common in NXT. Asuka almost never appears on tv since Dallas, but I want to see her in action without having to wait 4 months.
> I guess Becky won't have to wrestle as many matches as she used to, so that's good.


I did say that I was fine with Becky wrestling. I just don't think that she should be wrestling Alexa. Actually, while I have my issues with him, this is one area where I agree with Alvarez. You want Becky and Alexa to have matches before the PPV, that's perfectly fine. But they shouldn't be wrestling each (give them other opponents instead), and they should be winning those matches.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

CJ said:


>


Why can't she get her shoulders this pumped before a match? Looks much better IMO.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

meele said:


> CJ said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Becky best abs in wwe but really covered.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Becky best abs in wwe but really covered.


Well, abs too, but I meant her shoulders. She has the best arms in the womens division right now (some would say Dana, but to each his own), and this "boulder shoulders" gimmick going, but every time she wrestles, her shoulders look like this:








She would have looked so much better with pumped delts, like on all the post workout pics she posts.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I hope Alexa and Becky actually train with one another on their off time.

I'm guessing the reason Becky doesn't wrestle as much is either
A. Becky's matches feel special and she develops the aura of a champion so when she does wrestle it feels special.
B. Banged up 

Becky and Alexa seem to be fond of one another and from the time they faced off they seem to trust each other especially based off the last episode of Smackdown.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky in blue jeans :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

meele said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Becky best abs in wwe but really covered.
> ...


Her shoulders are massive yea they do when she aint flexing but when she throws mean suplexes u can tell how strong they are.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

meele said:


> :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> Just your average watermelon eating, Alexa Bliss beating, seldom cheating #smackdownlive women's champion


:becky


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds like she's been taking mic tips from Rocky :lol


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

http://beckylynchphotos.com/displayimage.php?pid=120958&fullsize=

About Smackdown last night either this is a really good sell or she got knocked out.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> http://beckylynchphotos.com/displayimage.php?pid=120958&fullsize=
> 
> About Smackdown last night either this is a really good sell or she got knocked out.


She's a very good seller. Perhaps even the best among the women. That's part of what has made her such a great babyface. So yeah, it was just a good sell job--everywhere I look, everyone has been praising her selling for that ambush, too.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

So far becky is making bryan proud because he trusted her as the first woman sd draft pick and she got way more over and has elevated the division to be the one to watch. Now no mercy is the proving point for her to deliver a great match and prove her value


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I will never have a ******* tailgating girlfriend who looks like Becky Lynch, why even live.


----------



## Brother Nero (Jul 6, 2016)

she ain't that hot


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781386231070334977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781546468578656257


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Brother Nero said:


> she ain't that hot


Look at my sig, and then say that again.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Brother Nero said:


> she ain't that hot


:beckywhat DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

No question Becky should retain at No Mercy. Pointless shock value for the sake of Shock value will only serve to kill the crowd.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> No question Becky should retain at No Mercy. Pointless shock value for the sake of Shock value will only serve to kill the crowd.


Setting aside other considerations about needing to establish credibility for a new title; needing to build a fledgling division around a solid, popular foundation talent like Becky; and needing to reaffirm Becky's own credibility as a top talent... The underlying narrative of this particular feud between her and Alexa thus far demands that she retains. If Becky loses, it will immediately discredit everything she's been saying, and validate everything Alexa has been saying about her--it will effectively be character assassination. So, especially for this reason, I can't imagine they'd do this to her at this point--not while she's still very over, and popular, and has plenty of upward mobility left to capitalize on. They don't really have a replacement babyface of her calibre, and they aren't really in need of another heel at the moment, which would be the only point of cutting the knees out from under her babyface character--to have her turn heel.

People like to regurgitate the "Becky's better chasing line," but that's an easy assertion to make considering we've ONLY ever seen her chase until just recently, and so far, with what little we've seen in her short reign thus far, she's looked very good as a champion, and has even arguably managed to retain that plucky babyface appeal that made her such a lovable chasing underdog, too.

Who else could be getting Alexa the heat she needs as a heel, and has been getting from this feud on SDL's roster? Many would probably even want to be cheering for Alexa if she was up against anyone else. As much as I like Alexa, she was getting very tepid reactions up until recently, as I recall, and that's exactly why they put her in this feud with Becky, because working against Becky is one of the easiest ways to get heat on someone quickly. Just look at the track record... Who did they have facilitating Charlotte's true heel turn? Who did they have facilitating Nattie's heel turn? Who did they have Emma go after for her relaunched heel character? Who did they immediately put Dana up against when she was called up? They keep going to the well of Becky to get their heels heat because they know they can rely on it. They obviously want to get Alexa--a relatively new, unestablished talent--more relevant in the minds of their general audience, and they're using Becky to get her heat while doing that. 

I also suspect Slater/Rhyno could very well be dropping their titles to the Usos, and AJ styles will almost certainly be retaining, too. As for Ziggler/Miz, I think Miz is probably the favorite, but I'm not entirely sure which way they will go at this point. So, if that is all accurate, that's 3 heels holding titles. And if Alexa wins, that makes all titles held by heels. Not exactly an ideal situation for a brand trying to rebuild viewership, especially when Cena is about to go on hiatus until next year.

Anyway, that's my take on it. It will be interesting to see what they do with regard to Alexa/Becky in the show before No Mercy.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> And so far, with what little we've seen in her short reign thus far, she's looked very good as a champion, and has even arguably managed to retain that plucky babyface appeal that made her such a lovable chasing underdog, too.


Yeah, she not only looks the part but carries herself as champ so well.



Sincere said:


> I also suspect Slater/Rhyno could very well be dropping their titles to the Usos, and AJ styles will almost certainly be retaining, too. As for Ziggler/Miz, I think Miz is probably the favorite, but I'm not entirely sure which way they will go at this point. So, if that is all accurate, that's 3 heels holding titles. And if Alexa wins, that makes all titles held by heels. Not exactly an ideal situation for a brand trying to rebuild viewership, especially when Cena is about to go on hiatus until next year.


I think the Usos are winning at NM to set up the American Alpha feud, as you say all titles being held by heels wouldn't be ideal at all.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782048674700492800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781620136042237952
:becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Setting aside other considerations about needing to establish credibility for a new title; needing to build a fledgling division around a solid, popular foundation talent like Becky; and needing to reaffirm Becky's own credibility as a top talent... The underlying narrative of this particular feud between her and Alexa thus far demands that she retains. If Becky loses, it will immediately discredit everything she's been saying, and validate everything Alexa has been saying about her--it will effectively be character assassination. So, especially for this reason, I can't imagine they'd do this to her at this point--not while she's still very over, and popular, and has plenty of upward mobility left to capitalize on. They don't really have a replacement babyface of her calibre, and they aren't really in need of another heel at the moment, which would be the only point of cutting the knees out from under her babyface character--to have her turn heel.
> 
> People like to regurgitate the "Becky's better chasing line," but that's an easy assertion to make considering we've ONLY ever seen her chase until just recently, and so far, with what little we've seen in her short reign thus far, she's looked very good as a champion, and has even arguably managed to retain that plucky babyface appeal that made her such a lovable chasing underdog, too.
> 
> ...


For the sake of both of them no question Becky should retain then. Heel Becky cuts Alexa off at the heels and there is no better female face at the moment than Becky. Nikki is not built up enough for the top face role and tanking your best babyface for a reality show that may fail is pretty stupid business wise.

People use the Becky is better chasing line because that's all she's ever known. Becky I feel can be a really good champion.

On the notion of getting heels heat then that face should be at the top not at the middle.

I can't see Ziggler winning and rumour is his contract is expiring soon and The Usos winning makes a lot of sense. Aj is keeping the title. Becky winning makes a lot of sense.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Everyone gets heat on becky even when sasha threw kicked her out after rr match


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Would anyone want to see Becky hit Finn's Bloody Sunday on Alexia? Sasha got to use a lot of Eddie Gurrero's moves, Charlotte uses Flair's F4L, so I don't see why Becky wouldn't use the brainbuster. She is the largest and strongest woman on SDL, while Alexia is the lightest, so I'm sure they would do it right. Besides, Becky has no move that leads to a pinfall, and I would love to see her add some moves, now that she is a champ.
Some will probably say that Becky shouldn't copy the moves of other wrestlers, so that she has her own moveset and character, but IMO that's exactly what would help build the depth of her character - she is Finn's apprentice, and she pays homage by using his finisher. I will agree that giving her the Coup de grâce would be crossing the line, that move should be reserved for Balor only. And don't tell me that a brainbuster is too brutal, because we have seen a lot of people use the brainbuster this year, and noone ever got hurt.

She was fine even after a shoot brainuster, so it must be a safe move :lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

meele said:


> Would anyone want to see Becky hit Finn's Bloody Sunday on Alexia? Sasha got to use a lot of Eddie Gurrero's moves, Charlotte uses Flair's F4L, so I don't see why Becky wouldn't use the brainbuster. She is the largest and strongest woman on SDL, while Alexia is the lightest, so I'm sure they would do it right. Besides, Becky has no move that leads to a pinfall, and I would love to see her add some moves, now that she is a champ.
> 
> Some will probably say that Becky shouldn't copy the moves of other wrestlers, so that she has her own moveset and character, but IMO that's exactly what would help build the depth of her character - she is Finn's apprentice, and she pays homage by using his finisher. I will agree that giving her the Coup de grâce would be crossing the line, that move should be reserved for Balor only. And don't tell me that a brainbuster is too brutal, because we have seen a lot of people use the brainbuster this year, and noone ever got hurt.
> 
> ...




Lol they messed up the brain buster. A fucking brain buster unkout


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

dashing_man said:


> Lol they messed up the brain buster. A fucking brain buster unkout


That was actually supposed to be a suplex. Becky jumped when Summer went to reposition her feet, and we got this.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

meele said:


> Would anyone want to see Becky hit Finn's Bloody Sunday on Alexia? Sasha got to use a lot of Eddie Gurrero's moves, Charlotte uses Flair's F4L, so I don't see why Becky wouldn't use the brainbuster. She is the largest and strongest woman on SDL, while Alexia is the lightest, so I'm sure they would do it right. Besides, Becky has no move that leads to a pinfall, and I would love to see her add some moves, now that she is a champ.
> Some will probably say that Becky shouldn't copy the moves of other wrestlers, so that she has her own moveset and character, but IMO that's exactly what would help build the depth of her character - she is Finn's apprentice, and she pays homage by using his finisher. I will agree that giving her the Coup de grâce would be crossing the line, that move should be reserved for Balor only. And don't tell me that a brainbuster is too brutal, because we have seen a lot of people use the brainbuster this year, and noone ever got hurt.
> 
> She was fine even after a shoot brainuster, so it must be a safe move :lol


To nitpick, the Bloody Sunday isn't a brainbuster, it's a DDT. 
Anyway, to be blunt, Eddie Guerrero is dead and Flair is retired, not to mention Charlotte is his daughter. That's why their moves can be used.
Using Finn's finisher would be weird, it would be like her using the pop-up powerbomb or Styles Clash.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Ithil said:


> To nitpick, the Bloody Sunday isn't a brainbuster, it's a DDT.
> Anyway, to be blunt, Eddie Guerrero is dead and Flair is retired, not to mention Charlotte is his daughter. That's why their moves can be used.
> Using Finn's finisher would be weird, it would be like her using the pop-up powerbomb or Styles Clash.


1: Brainbuster is a combination of a DDT and a Suplex, and Balor's Bloody Sunday is a single underhook brainbuster, which makes it more like a DDT (say it's in 70% a DDT and in 30% a suplex).

2: Balor is Becky's mentor, unlike Owens or AJ, and is currently out of action, so using his move would be a cool mark out moment (for some people, and definitely for me) and add some overness to Becky's character.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

She has that finisher she used on brie bella last summerslam and she used to use falcon arrow before


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> She has that finisher she used on brie bella last summerslam and she used to use falcon arrow before












Yeah, that Pump-handle Rock Bottom looking thing. She's used that a couple times, once against Charlotte too, IIRC.

Edit:


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I've wanted for a while for her to frequently use the Pump-handle Uranage more often as a secondary finisher. With how jacked she is she'll make it look so believable.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I want to see Alexa use the 450 splash personally. That'd get a big pop if she can execute it well I think. And then Becky either kicks out, or counters it in some way (getting the knees up, rolling out of the way at the last second, etc). Which makes both women look good.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> I want to see Alexa use the 450 splash personally. *That'd get a big pop if she can execute it well I think.* And then Becky either kicks out, or counters it in some way (getting the knees up, rolling out of the way at the last second, etc). Which makes both women look good.


That's the problem. She's not an absolute heat magnet like Charlotte, she can't allow herself to do moves that will get cheered.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

She's good enough that she'd be fine. It'd take her like ten seconds to get heel heat.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

She's also done some electric chair type lifts on Sasha in the past. 










And this arm-lock deadlift counter from Takeover Unstoppable

















I feel like she could do something like this to Alexa, too, given her petite size, and I imagine Becky is probably stronger these days, as well.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> I want to see Alexa use the 450 splash personally. That'd get a big pop if she can execute it well I think. And then Becky either kicks out, or counters it in some way (getting the knees up, rolling out of the way at the last second, etc). Which makes both women look good.


Why should a heel try to get big pops for crazy moves? She should be doing the opposite.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> She's good enough that she'd be fine. It'd take her like ten seconds to get heel heat.


If you really wanna see Alexia fly, I would do something like this:
Alexia is stomping on Becky in the corner, ref counts to 4 and has to pull her back. Becky rolls out of the ring and stands next to the apron, so that the stage is behind her. Alexia goes for a tope and crashes into Becky, who rolls through, while still holding her, hoists her into the firemans carry, elevates her and goes to gorilla press her back into the ring, but Alexia escapes, lands behind Becky and drives her into the apron gut-first, which leads to a 9 count. Becky gets back into the ring and Alexia starts stomping on her again.

The 450 splash is a very babyface-ish move in my opinion (much like the Shooting Star Press). I hate when AJ Styles does it as a heel, it's impossible to boo him when he does cool stuff like that. Owens stopped doing his Swanton Bomb and moonsault, because he sticks to being a hateable heel.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> I want to see Alexa use the 450 splash personally. That'd get a big pop if she can execute it well I think. And then Becky either kicks out, or counters it in some way (getting the knees up, rolling out of the way at the last second, etc). Which makes both women look good.




Like how trips countered the swanton bomb to a double arm roll up pin (i think that's what they call) to beat Jeff :banderas


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

meele said:


> If you really wanna see Alexia fly, I would do something like this:
> 
> Alexia is stomping on Becky in the corner, ref counts to 4 and has to pull her back. Becky rolls out of the ring and stands next to the apron, so that the stage is behind her. Alexia goes for a tope and crashes into Becky, who rolls through, while still holding her, hoists her into the firemans carry, elevates her and goes to gorilla press her back into the ring, but Alexia escapes, lands behind Becky and drives her into the apron gut-first, which leads to a 9 count. Becky gets back into the ring and Alexia starts stomping on her again.
> 
> ...




Owens never was a face in the first place. He will use those moves when he feels like doing them


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky powerbomb?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Elret1994 said:


> she used to use falcon arrow before


It was a variation of a Falcon Arrow as she had a leg hook component called it "Hard Knox" in her Rebecca Knox days would love to see her bring it back. 

I also prefered her Four Leg Clover over Dis Arm Her too. Uses it on Bayley at the 1.01 mark


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> It was a variation of a Falcon Arrow as she had a leg hook component called it "Hard Knox" in her Rebecca Knox days would love to see her bring it back.
> 
> I also prefered her Four Leg Clover over Dis Arm Her too. Uses it on Bayley at the 1.01 mark


She's used the leg clover a number of times before, though I'm not sure if she's used it on the MR. Backstage may have told her not to use on account of Charlotte's figure 8.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Time for an abs dump. Enjoy.








































































And a couple of bonuses:


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Becky with Allison Danger


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

meele said:


> Would anyone want to see Becky hit Finn's Bloody Sunday on Alexia? Sasha got to use a lot of Eddie Gurrero's moves, Charlotte uses Flair's F4L, so I don't see why Becky wouldn't use the brainbuster. She is the largest and strongest woman on SDL, while Alexia is the lightest, so I'm sure they would do it right. Besides, Becky has no move that leads to a pinfall, and I would love to see her add some moves, now that she is a champ.
> Some will probably say that Becky shouldn't copy the moves of other wrestlers, so that she has her own moveset and character, but IMO that's exactly what would help build the depth of her character - she is Finn's apprentice, and she pays homage by using his finisher. I will agree that giving her the Coup de grâce would be crossing the line, that move should be reserved for Balor only. And don't tell me that a brainbuster is too brutal, because we have seen a lot of people use the brainbuster this year, and noone ever got hurt.
> 
> She was fine even after a shoot brainuster, so it must be a safe move :lol


I think there is very little chance they let a woman do that move.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Natalya lost her 2 front teeth in a 3 on 2 match against Nikki and Becky on a house show.
I hope it wasn't Becky's fault (she smacked Charlotte in the nose a couple of months ago and made her bleed). This probably wouldn't lead to any backstage heat anyways, but still, I don't want her to build a reputation of a stiff/unsafe worker (which she isn't). Becky always throws very soft clotheslines and forearms, so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Nattie didn't seem to give a fuck anyway. I'm sure the last thing she wants is for any of the girls, especially Becky, to get heat for something like that. Also curious what the spot was though. Could have been a Nikki forearm for all I know.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Natalya lost her 2 front teeth in a 3 on 2 match against Nikki and Becky on a house show.
> I hope it wasn't Becky's fault (she smacked Charlotte in the nose a couple of months ago and made her bleed). This probably wouldn't lead to any backstage heat anyways, but still, I don't want her to build a reputation of a stiff/unsafe worker (which she isn't). Becky always throws very soft clotheslines and forearms, so I'm not too concerned.


Nikki and Natalya like working stiff with one another so that is probably why.

Charlotte didn't block the apron for the apron smash spot so why would Becky get in trouble I don't know?

Becky is a very safe worker (probably coming out of retirement and also for longevity reasons) so she always protects her opponents.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782434157469265920


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Charlotte didn't block the apron for the apron smash spot so why would Becky get in trouble I don't know?


Oh, I didn't know it was Charlotte's fault.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Weird, it was a 2v3 handicap tag? Evidently Naomi wasn't there. Not sure what's up with that. It was just Nikki and Becky vs Nattie, Carmella, and Alexa? It sounds like everything is fine. She had some kind of emergency dental procedure to immediately fix them. Renee Young assisted in the procedure? Is she legit some kind of dental assistant? :lmao

https://www.instagram.com/p/BLDZZMTD0OM/

There's a video of when it might have happened, though it's difficult to tell what exactly caused it. Becky and Nikki do a baseball slide spot to all 3 of them arguing on the outside, but it doesn't look like Nattie gets hit in the face there--it looks like Becky's baseball slide gets her from behind. Maybe she faceplanted into the guard rail or something, if that's when it happened. She's holding her mouth when she comes back into the ring.

I'm just glad she got it fixed right away. That would have sucked otherwise.

And yeah, Charlotte's busted nose from a while back was evidently some kind of accident during an apron bump--didn't protect herself enough, or fell wrong, or something, I guess. Looks like that may be the case here with Nattie, too.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

From that vid, Nattie appears to already be holding her mouth _before _the baseball slide spot.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Yup, Nattie's rocking the Mick Foley look here.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Spike said:


> Yup, Nattie's rocking the Mick Foley look here.


Well at least she's knows what to ask for Christmas.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

confirmed draw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Hurin said:


> confirmed draw


Was tempted until it passed the 3K mark..

Not sure how accurate it is, but the topic views for this one passed half a million..


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hurin said:


> confirmed draw


I can only imagine some people who paid that much money for that. I mean hell, just sell a strand of her hair, you’ll make millions with some of the freaks out there.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

:done


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Becky & the title is like peas & carrots. Pork & beans. Animal & Hawk. Frodo & Sam. Sam & Potatoes. Bacon & Eggs.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Hurin said:


> confirmed draw


Nice! I was wondering what this would end up at, but forgot to check back after it ended.

Sasha's went for $2010.00 at 44 bids.
Charlotte's first from Mania went for $850.00 at 42 bids.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hurin said:


> confirmed draw


Dang becky lynch is ?


----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> I can only imagine some people who paid that much money for that. I mean hell, just sell a strand of her hair, you’ll make millions with some of the freaks out there.


I caught the shirt she was wearing over her ring gear at a house show in Raleigh for free. :laugh:

Natalya grabbed it from her and tossed it to the ground before she could throw it, which got significant heat. When Becky actually got to toss it, it was in my direction and there was only minimal wrestling for it with another hand. I was not letting go!


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

and now we wait to see if Becky congratulates Sasha on her win on twitter. :lmao


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> and now we wait to see if Becky congratulates Sasha on her win on twitter. :lmao


She might if she feels bad for those little title reigns


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> and now we wait to see if Becky congratulates Sasha on her win on twitter. :lmao


Smackdown had a live show in Palm Springs tonight, so if she does tweet, it probably won't be until later.

Edit: Another 2v3 situation tonight, too. This time it was Nikki Bella absent with Becky/Namoi vs. Carmella, Nattie, Alexa.

I wonder why they're doing this.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Smackdown had a live show in Palm Springs tonight, so if she does tweet, it probably won't be until later.
> 
> Edit: Another 2v3 situation tonight, too. This time it was Nikki Bella absent with Becky/Namoi vs. Carmella, Nattie, Alexa.
> 
> I wonder why they're doing this.


Aside from that, Becky was wrestling in jeans. As if it's a "last minute decision" to add her into the match. Doesn't really make sense to do it on a house show.

EDIT: I watched the video again and I can't actually tell if she has her gear on. This quality is garbage.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

meele said:


> Aside from that, Becky was wrestling in jeans. As if it's a "last minute decision" to add her into the match. Doesn't really make sense to do it on a house show.
> 
> EDIT: I watched the video again and I can't actually tell if she has her gear on. This quality is garbage.


from people who tweeted about the event she has her gear on


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783238354921885696


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Another 2v3 situation tonight, too. This time it was Nikki Bella absent with Becky/Namoi vs. Carmella, Nattie, Alexa.
> 
> I wonder why they're doing this.


Could be a trial run for tonight's show I guess. We'll see.

Also, I haven't seen the whole thing, but some choice quotes from NXT Greatest Matches vol. 1

"Bayley is literally everything that is right with the world" - :becky

"First of all, [Becky Lynch]'s the most amazing female wrestler in the whole world" - :bayley


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

adudeirl said:


> and now we wait to see if Becky congratulates Sasha on her win on twitter. :lmao


Doubtful considering she's a lot closer friends with Charlotte


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Hurin said:


> Could be a trial run for tonight's show I guess. We'll see.
> 
> Also, I haven't seen the whole thing, but some choice quotes from NXT Greatest Matches vol. 1
> 
> ...


I find it kinda funny how similar Bayley and Becky are character wise.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

If house shows are anything to go by than Nikki and Becky are likely going to become on screen friends.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

@Acezwicker They are both 11 year old girls with bodies of grown women. And it's not even gimmick, they are like this in real life.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> @Acezwicker They are both 11 year old girls with bodies of grown women. And it's not even gimmick, they are like this in real life.


It's in both of their on screen characters. Becky/Bliss storywise is similar to Bayley/Bliss from NXT.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I find it kinda funny how similar Bayley and Becky are character wise.


True, I've noticed that to. I think the subtle difference is that Bayley also gets packaged that the "adorable yet awesome surrogate big sister figure for the kids," whereas Becky is more of the "lovable scrappy fighter clawing her way up."

Both play "lovable underdog" characters, but in somewhat different ways. And surprise surprise, to two most pure babyfaces on the roster are also two of the most other stars on the roster. Hmm, I wonder if there's any correlation there.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783402712775876608
Wizard World must absolutely love Becky, she's at another one again this month. Always enjoy the Q&A sessions that get posted up online.

She's just too cute!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

emm_bee said:


> Wizard World must absolutely love Becky


I'm still trying to understand how there are still people who don't absolutely love Becky.

She must be some kind of draw for them if they continue to book her like this on a regular basis.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783402712775876608
> Wizard World must absolutely love Becky, she's at another one again this month. Always enjoy the Q&A sessions that get posted up online.
> 
> She's just too cute!


what a lovable goof.

Did the Q&A from her last one get uploaded?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> If house shows are anything to go by than Nikki and Becky are likely going to become on screen friends.


They’re house shows, all the faces act buddy buddy on those shows, especially when you’re doing nothing but tag team and 6 woman tags every show.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> If house shows are anything to go by than Nikki and Becky are likely going to become on screen friends.


did you see the script for tonight when you posted this


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I'll have to go back and watch again after the show is over, but I'm pretty sure the audience was shouting along with Becky's straight fire battlecry. I wonder if it's finally starting to get over.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> did you see the script for tonight when you posted this


 I am getting the impression Nikki vs Becky is being saved for later.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sincere said:


> I'll have to go back and watch again after the show is over, but I'm pretty sure the audience was shouting along with Becky's straight fire battlecry. I wonder if it's finally starting to get over.


I think that happened at Backlash too actually.

Naomi could have taken the pin but oh well, I guess she has to be credible enough for a title match sooner or later too.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Hurin said:


> I think that happened at Backlash too actually.
> 
> Naomi could have taken the pin but oh well, I guess she has to be credible enough for a title match sooner or later too.



I figure they had her take the pin trying to get as much heat on Alexa as possible, and make the No Mercy match seem less predictable. I feel like they could have dirtied it up a bit more, but w/e. What was really weird to me is how Nikki completely abandoned Becky after Becky ran in to save Nikki? :chan

Bellas... :beckywhat


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I figure they had her take the pin trying to get as much heat on Alexa as possible, and make the No Mercy match seem less predictable. I feel like they could have dirtied it up a bit more, but w/e. What was really weird to me is how Nikki completely abandoned Becky after Becky ran in to save Nikki? :chan
> 
> Bellas... :beckywhat


Planting the seeds for the next feud?:shrug


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

See that exactly my issue with WWE's booking philosophy and has been for years now. There's no reason why she needed to get pinned before the PPV. It does absolutely nothing to make the match any more or any less "predictable" than it was before, because most people by this point have caught onto how WWE tends to book this stuff (they're usually very predictable in that regard). Nor did she and Alexa need to face off before the PPV at all. It just makes their match that much less special and you should have them going in as winners.

But by this point, it's clear that they won't change how they book this stuff, no matter how dumb it may be.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I honestly laugh at that Carmella superkick, it looks so weak. Becky's winning on sunday. I just hope it gets more time than Nikki/Carmella. There is no need for the secondary feud getting more match time than the title feud.

On the go home show, you're better off just having a talking segment.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> See that exactly my issue with WWE's booking philosophy and has been for years now. There's no reason why she needed to get pinned before the PPV. It does absolutely nothing to make the match any more or any less "predictable" than it was before, because most people by this point have caught onto how WWE tends to book this stuff (they're usually very predictable in that regard). Nor did she and Alexa need to face off before the PPV at all. It just makes their match that much less special and you should have them going in as winners.
> 
> But by this point, it's clear that they won't change how they book this stuff, no matter how dumb it may be.


Yeah, ideally they shouldn't have either of them getting pinned in the go home before the PPV. They were doing so well with the booking prior to this, but this was a misstep, IMO. Still, it could have been worse. I feel like they 'intended' to protect Becky with Carmella's superkick, but that was a rather weak way of protecting her, especially since it was a tag match anyway, if they were going to have her eat a pin on the go home show. fpalm


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I honestly laugh at that Carmella superkick, it looks so weak. Becky's winning on sunday. I just hope it gets more time than Nikki/Carmella. There is no need for the secondary feud getting more match time than the title feud.

On the go home show, you're better off just having a talking segment than just having Becky take falls. I get that the story is painting Becky as an unworthy champion has to prove her worth as a champion, but do it in a less obvious way.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Even as champ Becky is the one that needs to put over everyone.

Some things never change.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

eh, I'm fine with tonights result. They kinda need to make Alexa look legitimate as an actual wrestler, after all. If they had more time to build this you could maybe do a thing where, because of this result, Becky may start doubting herself and think that Alexas right or something.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Even as champ Becky is the one that needs to put over everyone.
> 
> Some things never change.


I don't mind them doing it early on than gets booked stronger the longer the reign goes on, but a face champion's role should benefit both not just her opponent. There are ways to do it. Benefitting just the opponent just shows incompetence. Strong champions set a standard going forward.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Just disappointed they didn't give Becky and Alexa any more mic time.
The contract signing was great but I feel they could do more to build the match


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I also think they were trying to establish credibility for Alexa's finisher here, too, which I imagine we'll be seeing at No Mercy.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I also think they were trying to establish credibility for Alexa's finisher here, too, which I imagine we'll be seeing at No Mercy.


Didn't Becky do that for Alexa here and in Alexa's debut? Doesn't the fact no one has kicked out of it mean it already has credibility?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Didn't Becky do that for Alexa here and in Alexa's debut? Doesn't the fact no one has kicked out of it mean it already has credibility?


On the debut it was a roll up to a distraction by EVA
and the other 2 times it was in a tag match.

Hope Becky counters it on No Mercy.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The best way to establish her opponents is have good matches with them. Making the opponents look overly strong while the champion looks weak but wins anyway helps no one and is the same bad booking Paige got in her 1st reign as champ.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Boy they really went out of their way to make Becky look secondary compared to the women on Raw yet again. Sasha and Charlotte get to main event Raw in a great match, while Becky is in some tag match during the middle of the show and gets pinned like she often does. She has to be used to put others over, while Sasha and Charlotte are the stars of their division.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

From wrestlinginc on Talking smack recap:


> Daniel Bryan predicts that Alexa Bliss will defeat Becky Lynch. His theory is that Becky will not have the same passion defending the title as she had in her journey to get it. How it is a different mindset for a wrestler when they have to defend a title. He also adds that Alexa Bliss has pinned Becky twice on Smackdown Live.... Bryan then challenges Becky Lynch and Alexa Bliss to top the match that Sasha and Charlotte had last night on Raw.


Opinions?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

fenixdrago said:


> Boy they really went out of their way to make Becky look secondary compared to the women on Raw yet again. Sasha and Charlotte get to main event Raw in a great match, while Becky is in some tag match during the middle of the show and gets pinned like she often does. She has to be used to put others over, while Sasha and Charlotte are the stars of their division.


That Sasha/Charlotte match was very sloppy. It was ok-good at best, far from great. On Raw they put them in the main event not because they earned it, but to push a narrative. The look at what were doing with the women's revolution they can main event raws now. It just feels so phony.

It felt like the guy who was writing for NXT during it's prime was writing for raw this week. Smackdown felt so lazy for the most part. That women's tag match felt so rushed together, when they should have done a tag match from the get go. 
Tease a Nikki/Alexa match backstage then have Carmella and Alexa attack her and Becky saves Nikki.

Swagger/Corbin should have just been announced for the Ppv also. The match on smackdown felt like a waste.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> From wrestlinginc on Talking smack recap:
> 
> 
> Opinions?


I'd be surprised if their match wasnt better than the one on Raw, honestly. Take out the highspots and that match sucked.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> From wrestlinginc on Talking smack recap:
> 
> 
> Opinions?


Not happening unless Bryan becomes a heel gm who hires someone to screw Becky out of the title. To promote the surprise they have the Gm's guess wrong. They did it with Dean as well.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

I was at the show today and dang becky was insanely over. Reaction similar to the main eventers no shirts of her were sold only nikkis but everywhere u turned it was becky styles cena and ambrose shirts. Goggles were going like hot dogs on superbowl day lol. Hope their match with bliss on sunday delivers.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> I was at the show today and dang becky was insanely over. Reaction similar to the main eventers no shirts of her were sold only nikkis but everywhere u turned it was becky styles cena and ambrose shirts. Goggles were going like hot dogs on superbowl day lol. Hope their match with bliss on sunday delivers.


Did they sell any shirts of superstars from raw? I don't get the whole don't supply shirts of the champion or any hot act. It just reaks of bad business and poor planning.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > I was at the show today and dang becky was insanely over. Reaction similar to the main eventers no shirts of her were sold only nikkis but everywhere u turned it was becky styles cena and ambrose shirts. Goggles were going like hot dogs on superbowl day lol. Hope their match with bliss on sunday delivers.
> ...


Ko and enzos new day. They make dumb decisions since they are brand split now gotta sell ur shows merch.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> From wrestlinginc on Talking smack recap:
> 
> 
> Opinions?


I'm sure WWE is well aware of how much of a favorite Becky is to win. Before tonight, virtually no one expected Alexa to have much of a chance at all. It seems to me this is a large part of why they had Becky get pinned tonight, and DB casting doubt on Becky here is coming from the same place. He's just trying to heighten the drama, anticipation, and uncertainty; all of this is WWE's default attempt to make things ostensibly less predictable, albeit in their usual predictable way, as ironic as that may be--but WWE loves going to their formula well, after all.

He mentions Alexa has pinned Becky twice on SDL now. He doesn't mention or make a point of the fact that both times were at least somewhat non-clean--the first being off the back of an Eva Marie distraction leading to a roll-up, and the second being Carmella cheap-shot superkick. He also doesn't mention that Becky has tapped Alexa out, and it was entirely clean, and that those traded wins happened before she was champ. Yet, the narrative he was focusing on was that it's one thing to win the title, but it's another thing to retain the title, suggesting that Becky may not have the same level of motivation to hold onto the title she had been so motivated in chasing for all that time. But seeing as how Becky has lost to Alexa before becoming champ, doesn't make this loss tonight indicative of a loss of motivation. The reality is Alexa has only been able to defeat Becky on the back of outside interference, thus far. And that she loses to Becky under normal circumstances.

It took two signatures/finishers tonight for Becky to be pinned. And in retrospect, Becky wasn't necessarily booked weak tonight. She got booked to be the run-in hero and fight off both Alexa and Carmella to save Nikki. Then she got booked to get the hot tag, and proceeded to wreck both Carmella and Alexa until she was cheapshotted and finished after Nikki left her. So, eating the pin does kinda balance the scales here, in a sense, even if it isn't the most ideal booking for a go-home show.

So, to me, if anything, tonight just makes it more obvious that Becky is definitely retaining. But I--we--are Becky 'smarks.' The general audience, and particularly the younger viewers are probably more doubtful after tonight, and imagine that was the WWE's goal here, tonight.

Of course, at the end of the day, anything could happen. They could decide to put Alexa over. I don't think that's likely at all, at this point, but it's still within the realm of possibility. Frankly, I would have probably been less certain about Becky retaining if she hadn't been pinned. 

In any case, I just can't envision them putting the strap on Alexa right now, regardless of Becky. As much potential as Alexa may very well have--and I think she has plenty--she's still green, and I don't think that's even debatable. That goes for Carmella as well, though I think Alexa is off to a better start. Remember, in Becky's past matches with her, Becky was calling the spots for her. And that's all just a lack of seasoning, really--they need more time, same as anyone else who just recently made it to the MR. For that reason alone, I can't see them putting the strap on either of them any time soon. 

Add to that, in Becky, they have a seasoned, reliable, well-rounded worker, and all-around package with an established following that is seemingly continuing to get more over with time. She's a known commodity, and a HW. There's no reason for them to cut this reign that short that I can fathom. The only reason I can think of that they'd take the title off Becky would be to put her back in the chasing underdog role, but if they wanted to put her back into that position, it doesn't seem like they would have given her the title to begin with. They would have given it to Nikki, or Nattie, or even Naomi instead. She was separated from Sasha and Charlotte and drafted to SD to reign as champ as the focal point of the underdog SD women's division. That hasn't changed, and it isn't going to change at No Mercy; it's going to be reaffirmed.

As for whether or not Alexa and Becky can one-up Charlotte and Sasha from last night? Sure, I think that's very possible, and it may not even be that difficult, to be quite honest. As long as they have a fairly crisp match, and don't have any glaring botches, it shouldn't be a problem. 

I, frankly, wasn't that impressed by the last Sasha/Charlotte's match as a whole. It wasn't terrible match, and it wasn't their worst match together, but neither was it all that good. It had its ups and downs. I suppose if I were more of a Sasha mark it would have been more enjoyable to me. From what I recall, the first time Sasha won the title from Charlotte was a much better match. The Mania triple threat is still the highlight match of the year for the women, by a country mile, IMO.

Becky and Alexa have a good amount of chemistry in the ring from what I've seen, especially for a pairing that hasn't really had a long, established history in the ring together. There are details from the relatively insignificant couple of matches they've had in the recent past that actually display a lot of good psychology and chemistry. They're both good at selling, acting, and expressions, too, which is vital to getting a match over, IMO. Their feud has been built pretty well for this match, and they both have distinctive characters that fans enjoy. They haven't been oversaturated or overexposed leading up to this match. So, yeah, with the proper construction and at least decent execution, I can see a very solid match out of them for No Mercy. Alexa's relative greenness will presumably be less of an issue in this match since I imagine they'll have had plenty of time to construct and learn their spots, given it's a PPV title match. I'm honestly not expecting anything groundbreaking here, but I think they are more than capable of having a very good match. As always, it'll just come down to construction and execution. 

My two cents. :shrug


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

They pinned their champ in her first match on TV since Backlsah, on the go home show, clean (no outside interference is basically clean to me, a cheapshot is something you see in all tag matches and it never leads to a pin). Becky was the least of a star in this segment. It's like she hasn't won that title at all, and is still chasing it.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

The only thing that is bugging me is that i dont believe that they should have both faces go over in such a new division,you need good heels...and i dont see Nikki losing again


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

MMM2909 said:


> The only things that is bugging me is that i dont believe that they should have both faces go over in such a new division,you need good heels...and i dont see Nikki losing again


Good point. I thought that they might do a non finish for Carmella vs Nikki, and wait till Survivor Series, but since Survivor Series is an interpromoional PPV, they will have to fit 9 championship matches (2 of which will be womens matches) and a 5v5 tag match, so there will be no room for Nikki vs Carmella. Nikki might win and then turn, or they will go with a face vs face match for Survivor Series.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

MMM2909 said:


> The only thing that is bugging me is that i dont believe that they should have both faces go over in such a new division,you need good heels...and i dont see Nikki losing again


My suspicion is that Nikki and Carmella are just really getting started. I wouldn't be surprised to see a fuckery finish (or non-finish, as it were) in their match. DB even touched on this, talking about how Carmella just seems to want to hurt Nikki. She doesn't care about getting a match DQ'd which is why he floated the idea of a No DQ match to begin with.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

[USER]Sincere[/USER] makes some really great points on the last page and is pretty much spot on, I'd say. Becky was booked pretty strongly so there is some balance there, and having her have to go it alone with Nikki leaving her and then take two finishers to finish the match highlights this. Although this seemingly gives the impression that Alexa has her number, she's not been able to do it truly on her own terms (whereas, in previous encounters, Becky's the only one that has) and given how the booking's gone, it's near enough 100% that Becky retains in her first defence on Sunday, so I can't get mad at last night in all honesty. I guess they had to give some time to build in the other match's build, with so much going on it feels like everything may have been a little rushed last night. The rest of it has been fine though, I'll give them that.

As for the match itself, as long as they make the most and highlight both their strengths then it'll be fine. Alexa is still fairly green in the ring but a great athlete, and Becky's an accomplished worker who knows exactly what she's doing, so the potential is there to have a good match. The way they've built this up with the mic stuff on SD Live and Talking Smack has been largely very good and both have stepped up on that front. I'm just hoping for a good, solid, enjoyable match; it doesn't have to be too flashy, but something that just hits the spot for a first time match up with the potential for more going forward. As far as I remember Bliss never had a 1v1 title match or a 1v1 match on a Takeover special so this will be a big opportunity for her to show what she can do, whereas we all know that Becky can step up to the plate and deliver on these occasions. 

And agree with some of the comments on the Raw match the other night. Raw's division feels like a real forcefeeding of sorts, particularly throwing them into the main event slot (which lost a fair few viewers, no less) and a good amount of the talent over there being neglected. Charlotte's big move aside that match wasn't all that. SD's division feels a lot more palatable, organic and natural; a nice change of pace, and I'm happier that Becky's leading the division there.

Also, that warm and fuzzy glow from seeing Becky with that title hasn't waned at all, it's so great! :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

emm_bee said:


> [USER]Sincere[/USER] makes some really great points on the last page and is pretty much spot on, I'd say. Becky was booked pretty strongly so there is some balance there, and having her have to go it alone with Nikki leaving her and then take two finishers to finish the match highlights this. Although this seemingly gives the impression that Alexa has her number, she's not been able to do it truly on her own terms (whereas, in previous encounters, Becky's the only one that has) and given how the booking's gone, it's near enough 100% that Becky retains in her first defence on Sunday, so I can't get mad at last night in all honesty. I guess they had to give some time to build in the other match's build, with so much going on it feels like everything may have been a little rushed last night. The rest of it has been fine though, I'll give them that.


I think there's also something to be said about how SD probably doesn't want a champion (or anyone else, for that matter) that comes off as insanely dominant right now--they don't want a division that looks severely unbalanced. SD, in a lot of ways, is marketed as a contrast to Raw (and DB specifically challenging Becky/Alexa to one-up the women's division on Raw is further evidence of this). The brands are still competing with each other in kayfabe, and DB/Shane have always promoted the SD brand as a distinctly different environment than the Raw brand. They want their women's division in particular to appear more competitive--they don't want only one or two women being relevant, SD has been booking and marketing this division to feel like it's all relatively equal in terms of talent.

When they announced the 6-pack challenge, DB made a point of saying that the entire reason for having a 6-pack challenge is because he feels that they were ALL championship worthy. This is how they've consistently marketed and booked the division. In the 6-pack challenge itself, everyone was booked to look good--this was one of the most common observations about the match. Alexa was the first to be eliminated in that match, then in the 5-way, she won the match, further demonstrating that no one is necessarily at the bottom of the pack. They've had Carmella getting the best of the seasoned veteran and ex-champ in Nikki Bella, despite how new she is to the MR. And now they're presenting Alexa to be as much of a threat to Becky as they can make her out to be. This is all consistent with the marketing and presentation of the SD brand that they want to push. This doesn't mean they want Alexa to be champ backstage right now, but they certainly want to give the appearance that SD is the land of opportunity, especially where their women's division is concerned.

So, having Alexa pin Becky tonight is consistent with all that, too. They don't want Becky, or Nikki, or anyone to appear absolutely dominant. They want them to appear relatively equal, so that it's easier to imagine that anything can happen. And, the truth is, they simply can't afford to have a dominant class within their relatively small, and fresh roster. They have two green call-ups (a whole 1/4th of their roster and 2/3s of their heels) that need to be established. They can't have them getting dominated with ease and having all their credibility ruined in the process, because then they don't leave themselves good booking options moving forward. They need to keep everyone sufficiently credible while still maintaining a stable division. Talent like Nikki and Becky, who are the most over on the roster (and aren't really going to lose much by eating a few losses here and there), can afford to take these losses every so often to help build up that credibility that these newer talents, and the division, so desperately need.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

@Sincere

So essentially what you're saying is that SDL is doing a good job by using the 50/50 booking. Because that's exactly what it is. Noone really is a winner and noone is a loser. Everyone has been on the same level for most of the time since the split, maybe except for Nikki and Carmella.

I don't understand why it's so important to protect everyone. On Raw you have Alicia Fox, who they never use, but all it would really take to put her back on the map, is to have her beat a local competitor, then have her pin someone clean for an upset in a tag match or something along those lines, and here you go.

All they need to do is have a jobber squash here and there, so that the girls don't have to trade wins and losses. It's the best way out, given how thin the roster is. Tonight Alexia lost to Nikki by DQ (doesn't really matter, but still) and then Becky lost to Alexia. Nikki could have squashed a jobber and then she would have gotten into a brawl with Carmella, Becky would come out to make the save (God knows why, but ok) Nikki and Carmella would brawl to the back, as Becky would have gotten attacked and laid out with the splash by Alexia.

A lot of people praise the SDL booking, but I think that tonight's show was retarded, and it's not even the women's segment, the Wyatt/Orton thing makes no sense, and in the main event segment AJ (the main heel) came out looking like the biggest babyface, because he saved Dean from Cena, then beat up Cena when he was posing with his title, and then got attacked by Ambrose, despite having saved him a minute ago.

And if I had to bet whether or not Becky and Alexia will have a better match than Sasha and Charlotte, I woul say definitely no. I'm sure I will enjoy Becky's match much more and I will be into it more than into Sasha/Charlotte, but if I have to be non-biased, I can't say that Becky and Alexia have a chance at having a better match. Raw's main event was the best women's match since WrestleMania, and the best Sasha/Charlotte encounter IMO. Besides Sasha and Charlotte have a lot of expirience working each other, and that's what bothered me the most when the split happened. Becky has noone to steal the show with (I honestly hope that Alexia proves me wrong at No Mercy), while Raw will keep having MOTYC's with Bayley, Charlotte and Sasha feuding for months to come.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

meele said:


> @Sincere
> 
> So essentially what you're saying is that SDL is doing a good job by using the 50/50 booking. Because that's exactly what it is.


That's not the way it reads to me. :shrug


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Sincere said:


> That's not the way it reads to me. :shrug


Noone is dominating, noone is inferior. They are trading wins and nobody gets to build a streak - that's 50/50 booking. I'm not saying it's bad, but there are other ways to go about booking the division, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

meele said:


> Noone is dominating, noone is inferior. They are trading wins and nobody gets to build a streak - that's 50/50 booking. I'm not saying it's bad, but there are other ways to go about booking the division, that's all I'm saying.


Who has traded wins in this entire build toward No Mercy? No one has traded a win. You're making a false equivalency by equating Alexa's win on SD's go-home show with the expected win for Becky at No Mercy. These are not in any way going to be equal, thus 50/50 is literally an impossibility. There is no 50/50 taking place here. You want to see what 50/50 looks like, go watch the last couple months of Raw's women's division where Sasha and Charlotte proceed to hot potato the title back and forth.

What is preventing Becky from building a title defense streak? Nothing. 

As a Becky fan, of course I'd prefer to see her win, and not lose. But that's purely my bias as a Becky fan. But, if I set aside my bias for Becky and take an honest, objective look at the whole picture, the booking of this women's division, with this roster, on this brand, with this talent, for this PPV makes sense. Plain and simple.

If Becky had not been shown to be vulnerable and beatable tonight, bearing in mind that virtually EVERYONE was already taking her win at No Mercy as a forgone conclusion, even from the perspective of kayfabe, how does that help the build for this match between her and Alexa for No Mercy? It doesn't. How does that help Alexa get heat? It doesn't. How does that help establish credibility for Alexa? It doesn't. How does that build drama or anticipation for their No Mercy match? It doesn't. How does that help anyone to care about Becky's reign? It doesn't. 

Now, of course we still expect that she will win from a 'smark' perspective, but the kayfabe narrative still makes sense. The story is still there.

Becky is the plucky underdog type face. As a character, she THRIVES on overcoming adversity. She THRIVES on facing the odds. She THRIVES on being doubted and vulnerable. This is her bag. This is how she got over. This is what makes people give a shit. She's not the dominant superwoman that wins everything, always. That's never been who she is.

As for Alexa, and the match in general, she NEEDS to look strong in defeat here. Otherwise, she becomes the SD equivalent of Alicia, doing fuck all. She can't go into this match without momentum of any kind. She can't go into this match without at least a bit of credibility. If SD wants anyone to really care about this match, aside from Becky/Alexa marks, they have to heighten the drama. If SD wants Alexa to get heat, they have to make her a threat. If SD wants Becky to have the most successful face reign she can, they need to make her feuds compelling, and the stakes feel real. And like it or not, looking vulnerable tonight achieves all of this to one degree or another. Maybe it's not the most imaginative, perfect way to do it, but it seems to me they've done a pretty good job of making the most out of their situation thus far.

I'll take SD's handling of the women's division any day over what Raw has been offering. SD has two interesting, feuds involving four women that all feel fairly important and relevant with an actual story and build behind everything, and everyone continues to end up looking good as a result. And the other two women still get used even though they're aren't necessarily in a dedicated feud at the moment.

Where has SD failed? How is SD coming up short, exactly? Everyone was doubting the roster after the draft, then SD ends up owning. Everyone was doubting the 6-pack challenge before Backlash. The match and the overall show ends up being highly enjoyable, and widely praised. Everyone was doubting the 5-way the following SD, and it was at least as enjoyable as the 6-pack. Then we get this two separate feuds getting built simultaneously, and everyone (with the exception of a select few Nikki marks) has enjoyed every bit of it. Alexa and Carmella are both getting plenty of heat. Nikki and Becky are both getting more over. The audiences are consistently into both feuds, and all the talent involved, which, in itself, is especially impressive to me considering how new Alexa and Carmella are to the MR, and how much of a non-reaction they were getting not too long ago. The segments, and promos, and build have all been consistently producing, and working. 

But now you want to pretend like SD is just a bunch of 50/50 booking that isn't doing the job, or something...? :aries2

:lmao
:chan
kay2

Whatever man. You listening to too much Alvarez or something.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

@Sincere Ok, look, thanks for taking the time to write all of this, but this conversation isn't really going anywhere, and I still stand by my point. Apparently we're just polar opposites of each other.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


:beckylol 

That's amazing.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

That comic cover artwork is brilliant! :becky


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

CJ said:


>


went a little overboard on the proportions there up top


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

adudeirl said:


> went a little overboard on the proportions there up top


Yeah I noticed that :beckylol


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

CJ said:


> Yeah I noticed that :beckylol


besides that its very good! :becky


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't have any issue with rivals facing each other in tag team matches, to me it takes nothing from their future singles match. Ok, A wrestler pinned B wrestler in a tag match, now let's see if it happens again in a singles match (for the title, no less), when they are on their own, with no 3rd parties involved.



Sincere said:


> My two cents. :shrug


You know what, I would disagree with you if it was before the draft. What a few weeks of consistent booking can do... :cesaro



Sincere said:


> I think there's also something to be said about how SD probably doesn't want a champion (or anyone else, for that matter) that comes off as insanely dominant right now--they don't want a division that looks severely unbalanced.


More reasons to send asuka to raw, nice :bayley3 :sasha2


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The thing is, how has she looked dominant? She hasn't really competed much since winning the belt, and Alexa laid her out cold the week before. Also Alexa has beaten her in single's matches before, or at least one.

So it's not like this was needed to establish "credibility." It's just pointless, there was no reason to do it.

Also WWE has done this "eventual loser wins in the go-home show" thing so much for so long that people know all about it. So it doesn't change anything really. If more than 5 people changed their minds as to whose winning at NM as a result of last night, then I'd be really surprised. 

It's far more interesting and exciting if two winners go into a big match, than two people who've lost beforehand. I've always believed that an I always will.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Pow! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783463527356825600


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

So we are back to "Becky is being buried" and the company hates her again.

I question the intelligence of someone who thinks Becky should be booked to be dominant also.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

JCole said:


> So we are back to "Becky is being buried" and the company hates her again.
> 
> I question the intelligence of someone who thinks Becky should be booked to be dominant also.


Noone said she is being burried and noone said that the company hates her and noone said she should be booked to be dominant.

WWE is trying to get the "Daniel Bryan effect" by beating her a lot, and it's a bad decision to beat a babyface champ before a a big PPV show.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> So we are back to "Becky is being buried" and the company hates her again.
> 
> I question the intelligence of someone who thinks Becky should be booked to be dominant also.


Absolutely not! Booking Becky's 1st run similar to Paige's horribly booked 1st divas championship reign where Paige didn't really benefit from it at all and everyone else did would be dumb and is a prime example of how not to book champs. 

With Becky/Alexa there is a way to book it so the match can elevate Both Becky as a champion and Alexa's future stock as well.

A long standing criticism of mine when it comes to WWE is them not booking their champions to feel like champions.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I guess this is older, but I've never seen this before


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> So we are back to "Becky is being buried" and the company hates her again.
> 
> I question the intelligence of someone who thinks Becky should be booked to be dominant also.


Becky getting booked to get beat up for most of the match then winning helps no one challenger or champion and since Alexa is green they may do that. Paige was booked this way during her 1st reign and it didn't help her or anyone she faced. The structure is more harmful than good. Going the back and forth structure is riskier but will help elevate Both in the long run. 

I don't want Becky to be booked like Paige was in her 1st divas championship reign or like Bryan, when she has always been similar to Bayley.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I guess this is older, but I've never seen this before


I hadn't seen this before, thanks for sharing. This was pretty cool, some really good stuff in there.

She seems like a genuinely cool person, could listen to her talk for hours. She's really switched on.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783778128581824512http://talksport.com/wwe/gorilla-po...-interview-wwe-tv-recaps-no-mercy-predictions



> This week on Gorilla Position, host James Delow is joined by old friend of the show, acclaimed author Paul O’Brien.
> 
> Paul talks about his recently re-published trilogy of wrestling crime novels, Blood Red Turns Dollar Green, his experiences working with WWE Hall of Fame commentator Jim Ross on his autobiography, his opinions on what’s working and what’s not in the current WWE landscape and just why he thinks WWE SmackDown Live Women’s Champion Becky Lynch is the company’s current MVP.


Becky talk starts at about 1:35:20 :becky


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783778128581824512http://talksport.com/wwe/gorilla-po...-interview-wwe-tv-recaps-no-mercy-predictions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He really is right. Who else has gotten over to the extent becky has with her win loss record and not much promotion? Even in her jobber role she sold lots of merch lije he said and last night i saw first habd just how popular she is. She just may be an mvp so far.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao

https://www.instagram.com/p/BLM7JTAhr0a/

:beckylol

She's great.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> :lmao
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BLM7JTAhr0a/
> 
> ...


This is all the proof I need. She IS being sabotaged!


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It's a huge missed opportunity if they don't have Becky issue an open challenge at Survivor Series and at Royal Rumble.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> Charlotte believes she has found her own version of Sting with Smackdown women’s champion Becky Lynch.
> 
> “Becky is my Sting,” said Charlotte. “She is a white meat, pure babyface. There is no gray area. She’s my size, she’s hard-hitting, and we’re best friends.”


http://www.si.com/extra-mustard/2016/10/05/wwe-week-wrestling-charlotte-edge-interview


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

I actually did some maths, and apparently, Sasha's PPV W/L record is even worse than Becky's. 
Sasha 2-5 since her main roster debut
Becky 3-5 since her main roster debut
Bayley 3-5 if you were to count her Takeovers as PPV's
and Charlotte is like 173-0 or something:lol

"...Señor Joe, numbers dont lie!..."

And to think people actually complain about the 4HW dominating the womens division, when 3 out of 4 have bad W/L records. For comparrison Nikki is 11-10 and she has been average for most of her career, getting better lately.

I know that Sasha has been more protected and she had a title run in NXT, but it's a pretty suprising statistic nevertheless.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

meele said:


> I actually did some maths, and apparently, Sasha's PPV W/L record is even worse than Becky's.
> Sasha 2-5 since her main roster debut
> Becky 3-5 since her main roster debut
> Bayley 3-5 if you were to count her Takeovers as PPV's
> ...


Sasha is 3-5 and Becky is 3-6 if you count the pre-show match at TLC which I see no reason not to, it was on the network after all. Becky has yet to get a singles victory on PPV which hopefully changes at No Mercy. 

Charlotte is 13-0 or something (not sure how many tags she's won on PPV, I think it's 2) in singles competition which is crazy, her only loss is the tag match at Battleground.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Sasha is 3-5 and Becky is 3-6 if you count the pre-show match at TLC which I see no reason not to, it was on the network after all. Becky has yet to get a singles victory on PPV which hopefully changes at No Mercy.
> 
> Charlotte is 15-0 in singles competition which is crazy, her only loss is the tag match at Battleground.


I mean, you can count the pre-show, but technically it's not a PPV, since you don't have to PAY per VIEW. It's a free special, a dark match streamed on YT, and often feels less important than a match on a weekly show (unless it's a WM pre-show, or something like that).

EDIT: Just reminded myself. Roadblock is on the network aswell, does that add +1 to Charlotte's streak?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

meele said:


> I mean, you can count the pre-show, but technically it's not a PPV, since you don't have to PAY per VIEW. It's a free special, a dark match streamed on YT, and often feels less important than a match on a weekly show (unless it's a WM pre-show, or something like that).
> 
> EDIT: Just reminded myself. Roadblock is on the network aswell, does that add +1 to Charlotte's streak?


I would consider it a PPV, yes.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Sasha is 3-5 and Becky is 3-6 if you count the pre-show match at TLC which I see no reason not to, it was on the network after all. Becky has yet to get a singles victory on PPV which hopefully changes at No Mercy.
> 
> Charlotte is 13-0 or something (not sure how many tags she's won on PPV, I think it's 2) in singles competition which is crazy, her only loss is the tag match at Battleground.


Becky just won at Backlash. The six pack challenge is singles competition.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2W4mZ_N018


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I think some people define "singles competition" as a one on one match. As far as I'm aware, Becky has yet to win such a match on a PPV. Also if I remember correctly Carmella was the only member of that six pack challenge that Becky eliminated herself as well.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> Also if I remember correctly Carmella was the only member of that six pack challenge that Becky eliminated herself as well.


Everyone eliminated one person, except Alexa, and the order was actually sequential. Whoever eliminated the last person got eliminated next.

Naomi eliminated Alexa.
Natalya eliminated Naomi.
Nikki eliminated Natalya.
Carmella eliminated Nikki.
Becky eliminated Carmella.

I suspect this, along with the good amount of time they had to work with, helped contribute to one of the common takeaways from the match--that everyone looked pretty good in it.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Bex got some new merch, including this hoodie and blanket, as well as a wallet, holiday hat, holiday stocking, and belt buckle. :becky

I wonder why they don't use her "straight fire" slogan on some of this stuff.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Becky so purty. :Cocky


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Found this don't know if it's been posted yet :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sincere said:


> I wonder why they don't use her "straight fire" slogan on some of this stuff.


Wish they would; wearing stuff with 100% Bad Lass on it, can be hard to explain :beckylol


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

CJ said:


> Wish they would; wearing stuff with 100% Bad Lass on it, can be hard to explain :beckylol


Easier than Lass Kicker though, to be fair.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

so, um, Bex may be hurt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784882659323281408
:frown2::frown2:


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> so, um, Bex may be hurt
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784882659323281408
> :frown2::frown2:


Yeah, that's sad news. Hopefully she'll be alright to compete very soon, might well be one of those where she's back properly in two-three weeks and she'll still keep the belt.

Get well soon Becky!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Ugh... this is such shitty news all around. :cry Hope she's okay.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Charlotte compares Becky to Sting, Becky gets injured the next day. Hmm.

But seriously if that's true it's so shitty. Poor Bex.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Squared circle sirens is saying it's a neck injury that she's been working through for weeks


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Here's some further information from Squared Circle Sirens, Casey knows his stuff (in fact he broke a lot of the WWE tryouts before anyone else) and has very good sources. I guess that's why she hasn't had as much time in the ring recently and has been kept pretty safe:

http://squaredcirclesirens.com/smackdown-womens-champion-becky-lynch-injured/

This is just really sad


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

emm_bee said:


> Here's some further information from Squared Circle Sirens, Casey knows his stuff (in fact he broke a lot of the WWE tryouts before anyone else) and has very good sources. I guess that's why she hasn't had as much time in the ring recently and has been kept pretty safe:
> 
> http://squaredcirclesirens.com/smackdown-womens-champion-becky-lynch-injured/
> 
> This is just really sad


:chan

Fuck everything right now.


----------



## getitcasey (Aug 31, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> Here's some further information from Squared Circle Sirens, C*asey knows his stuff (in fact he broke a lot of the WWE tryouts before anyone else) and has very good sources*. I guess that's why she hasn't had as much time in the ring recently and has been kept pretty safe:
> 
> http://squaredcirclesirens.com/smackdown-womens-champion-becky-lynch-injured/
> 
> This is just really sad


Thank you!

Really sad about Becky. Hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

oh man if its a neck injury I'm worried now


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> so, um, Bex may be hurt
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784882659323281408
> :frown2::frown2:


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Becky backstage*:


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Unless they know for sure that she'll be out for awhile, don't make her drop it. The Raw title scene became a convoluted mess because they thought that Sasha would be out for awhile, made her drop the title back to Charlotte, brought up Bayley early to feud with Charlotte, but then Sasha turned out to be not as hurt as they'd thought. So they've spent like a month just trying to reset everything.

I don't want that happening to SDL if at all possible.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

tictac0987 said:


> *Becky backstage*:


That photo was taken weeks ago.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> That photo was taken weeks ago.


nah it was at Smackdown tuesday.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Live event today. If she doesnt fight shes injured


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It's better for Becky's health to vacate the title than to drop it, for her health. I'm hoping WWE gives Becky as much time as she needs to recover. In the future Becky can make the company a lot of money. 

I wonder if it was because of crossfit that she got injured?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I dont get why, if shes had a neck injury for a few weeks, they even put the title on her in the first place. If you wanna get behind her and you know shes having a freakin neck issue why dont you pull her out immediately? You can still give her the belt when she comes back.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> I dont get why, if shes had a neck injury for a few weeks, they even put the title on her in the first place. If you wanna get behind her and you know shes having a freakin neck issue why dont you pull her out immediately? You can still give her the belt when she comes back.


I really don't believe the "weeks" rumor. She worked the 6-pack, she's been working live shows, she's been training normally, and just had a tag match where she ate a twisted bliss this week. And not a word until now? Yeah, not buying that. 

Evidently she's not in the WWE Live Portland women's tag match tonight. It's Bliss, Mella, Nattie v. Naomi, Nikki. Becky was in all the 3v2 live show tags in recent weeks.

If she's legit injured to the point of having to but pulled from a live show, a PPV, and shelved for a time, it must happened rather recently, like within the last couple of days, or something.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

This is a disaster. Fuck this, fuck everything!

This is what happens when you book someone to be the babyface in distress for someone else to get the hot tag.
This is what happens when you get your ass kicked for a whole year non stop.
Get well soon Becky :cry


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> This is a disaster. Fuck this, fuck everything!
> 
> This is what happens when you book someone to be the babyface in distress for someone else to get the hot tag.
> This is what happens when you get your ass kicked for a whole year non stop.
> Get well soon Becky :cry


Rotating who is in that role is best for everyone involved in terms of preservation. The fans won't look down upon anyone who is the face in peril, so making the same person that role is just dumb. They love to make their stars look ridiculously string for some reason.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I just hope Becky is okay, and it's nothing serious. Speedy recovery pls! And I hope WWE doesn't totally fuck her and the good work they've done in the division these past weeks with some stupid decision-making on the back of this supremely unfortunate situation. If they write this into kayfabe properly, the can turn this whole situation into some good heel heat and big returning face pop. 

You just know this has to be crushing Bex, too. :no:


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I am legitimately upset about this. She worked so hard, and overcame so much, and actually got legitimately over, and basically as soon as she gets to the top its taken away from her. And the fact that its allegedly a neck thing makes it worse. I feel so bad for her, she must be devastated :sad::sad:


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Yeah. Half of it is the uncertainty. I'll feel a lot better once we get some confirmation and information. I just want to know it's nothing serious. That'll be a big relief. The other half is knowing how disappointed Bex must be about it. I hope she's keeping her head up. You can tell she truly enjoys what she does, and how honored she is to have the responsibility of being champ.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I am legitimately upset about this. She worked so hard, and overcame so much, and actually got legitimately over, and basically as soon as she gets to the top its taken away from her. *And the fact that its allegedly a neck thing* makes it worse. I feel so bad for her, she must be devastated :sad::sad:



Oh no!  Where is it being reported that it is a neck thing? I do hope that is not the case! I hope this is a very minor injury!


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784919379347578880
Charlotte has great taste :becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm starting to wonder how bad her injury is and how long she has been truly injured for? The way she has been getting light loads, added with the fact that her opponents have been extremely careful with her suggests that it's bad. Becky would be better off vacating the title instead of wrestling at No Mercy.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> It's better for Becky's health to vacate the title than to drop it, for her health. I'm hoping WWE gives Becky as much time as she needs to recover. In the future Becky can make the company a lot of money.
> 
> I wonder if it was because of crossfit that she got injured?


It's possible. Crossfit has a bad rep for a lot of reasons, but maybe the biggest problem is the amount of shitty, incompetent trainers out there trying to cash in on the new fad. I have no idea who Becky trains with but hopefully it's somebody that knows what they're doing and isn't feeding her bs.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ObsoleteDelete said:


> Oh no!  Where is it being reported that it is a neck thing? I do hope that is not the case! I hope this is a very minor injury!


here http://squaredcirclesirens.com/smackdown-womens-champion-becky-lynch-injured/. I'm not overly familiar with this site but others say hes reliable, so I'll take their word for it


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Really hope Bex is okay & that she doesn't have to drop her belt.



Dibil13 said:


> I have no idea who Becky trains with but hopefully it's somebody that knows what they're doing and isn't feeding her bs.


She seems to have been training with the same guy as Rollins.

https://www.instagram.com/joshyg27/


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Does sometimes feel like all the crossfit people are getting injured all the time although I doubt that's the case.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I hope that it's not as bad as it sounds and that she'll be able to wrestle tonight, but more so i hope that her health isn't jeapordized by anything they decide to do, if it's potentially serious, then don't risk anything. It'll be sad if she has to vacate the title but nowhere near as bad as what may happen if they risk it.

Just horrible to see this happen with how hard she worked to get the title over her shoulder. Again, fingers crossed that it's being over exaggerated a bit.


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

It is sad. I feel bad for Becky, but injuries can't become a theme or the WWE might hold these women back in the ring again to protect them.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Meltzer says it's not too bad and she should be back relatively soon.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

According to Meltz its not too serious and she should be back relatively soon
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/56merf/f4wonlinecomwor_becky_lynch_status_no_mercy/?
I just hope this wont harm her booking she was just starting to have an actual momentum going


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

On Becky's neck injury it could be a month at the minimum or it could be a year. They have downplayed Paige's injury the same way they have done with Becky based off what a source said. It seems like a wait and see process.

Side Note: Becky has been noticibly quiet on social media, so something could be up.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> On Becky's neck injury it could be a month at the minimum or it could be a year. They have downplayed Paige's injury the same way they have done with Becky based off what a source said.* It seems like a wait and see process.*
> 
> Side Note: Becky has been noticibly quiet on social media, so something could be up.


Yeah, this. Whether her recovery takes a couple of weeks, a month, a couple of months or a few months, the most important thing is that she heals up and takes the time she needs to do so. If Meltz is right then hopefully it's something that will clear up quickly and she'll be back in no time, hopefully with title in tow.

The last thing anyone would want to see would be for her injury to be exacerbated further and for her to be out even longer, so she should take all the time she needs, whatever that timeframe might be.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If it is a neck injury, which I haven’t seen confirmed anywhere other than some non reputable sites, I hope it’s not a big issue because as soon as I hear neck I think Daniel Bryan and what Paige is going through now. Hopefully it’s not anything like that.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

With WWE's insane work schedule (wrestling night after night for 300+ days a year, often in small venues, plus all of the other stuff), it's no surprise that injuries are a constant problem. In just the last year or so, you have Rollins, Balor, Sasha, Nikki, et all miss significant time due to injury.

There's a reason why other promotions have lighter work loads (but Vince will never understand that).


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> On Becky's neck injury it could be a month at the minimum or it could be a year. They have downplayed Paige's injury the same way they have done with Becky based off what a source said. It seems like a wait and see process.
> 
> Side Note: Becky has been noticibly quiet on social media, so something could be up.


well her mentions are filled with people asking if shes really hurt, so posting anything would just add more speculation to this whole deal and theyre obviously trying to keep everything under wraps until the show tonight.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Side Note: Becky has been noticibly quiet on social media, so something could be up.


Unlike Becky, Alexa is still hyping the match on her twitter and Instagram.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

i hope she will recover soon ..but it was predictable,there is not enough women in raw and smackdown,you always see the same girls who are fighting (i don't want to talk about unexperimented girls who are learning during those fights),and unfortunately their body cannot stand the pace and as many matches..consequences= injuries


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

paladin errant said:


> i hope she will recover soon ..but it was predictable,there is not enough women in raw and smackdown,you always see the same girls who are fighting (i don't want to talk about unexperimented girls who are learning during those fights),and unfortunately their body cannot stand the pace and as many matches..consequences= injuries


It's just as well WWE have been on a female recruitment spree in recent months so the women can share the load.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

From PWInsider:



> http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=105253
> 
> For those of you who have written us asking about the different reports floating around that WWE Smackdown Women's champion Becky Lynch is not cleared to compete at tonight's WWE No Mercy pay-per-view, I can confirm those reports to be legitimate.
> 
> ...


Hopefully whatever it is will clear up quickly and she'll be back to competition in no time.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> From PWInsider:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully whatever it is will clear up quickly and she'll be back to competition in no time.


Concussion or illness maybe.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I wonder what 'no physical injury' means. I've seen people already jump on her possibly being pregnant (which I doubt) but besides that I wonder what it could be.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> Concussion or illness maybe.


Sounds like they're being cautious about a possible concussion to me, if "taking bumps" is their concern.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I wonder what 'no physical injury' means. I've seen people already jump on her possibly being pregnant (which I doubt) but besides that I wonder what it could be.


Yeah, it's not pregnancy (they wouldn't have had her in physical angles/matches if so). Sounds like it's probably a medical issue of sorts which will hopefully clear up quickly. Could be a concussion, could be another medical issue.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

I trust Casey over at Squaredcirclesirens, who is probably the best source for female wrestling news, who is saying a neck injury. Touch and go stuff; just look at Paige who seemed to be a month or 2 out, which has now developed into needing surgery and six months to a year off.

"Health Issue" as PWI stated sounds a lot like the "hurt not injured" comments around when Sasha was injured; a way of creeping around saying injury for whatever reason.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

One of the matches I was looking forward to. I hope it's just a precaution and nothing serious.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

apparently she isnt even backstage https://www.instagram.com/p/BLWhPtbgmo9/?hl=en


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I can confirm it's a pregnancy myself and Becky are expecting our first, I should have pulled out my bad


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> apparently she isnt even backstage https://www.instagram.com/p/BLWhPtbgmo9/?hl=en


Probably the best thing. If you've not been cleared and you're at the arena having to watch everything going on, and you can't take part yourself, I'd imagine you'd feel a lot worse.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

It would be so pointless to take the championship off her for a few weeks. It's not like it was going to be defended on Smackdown before Survivor Series anyway. If they do I'll take that as a sign of them pulling the plug on her push and deciding to go with someone else as top face.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> I wonder what 'no physical injury' means. I've seen people already jump on her possibly being pregnant (which I doubt) but besides that I wonder what it could be.


:beckywhat :no :bunk :cry :deanfpalm :imout bj :WTF :Cry :cmj2


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

lol I know, it doesnt make sense at all, but shes a woman and missing action for a "non-physical injury" automatically equals preggerz to some people


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> apparently she isnt even backstage https://www.instagram.com/p/BLWhPtbgmo9/?hl=en


They could have done a pre-tape assault as well. As noted I'm still thinking neck. They seem to be avoiding Becky take neck bumps/shots in the last 2 weeks. Carmella and Alexa seemed extra careful when working with Becky in that tag match.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Shane announced on the preshow that Alexa/Becky will now happen November 8th in Scotland, and said Becky can't compete "due to a medical condition unrelated to any in ring activity"


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

adudeirl said:


> Shane announced on the preshow that Alexa/Becky will now happen November 8th in Scotland, and said Becky can't compete "due to a medical condition unrelated to any in ring activity"




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785260065770967040...and I'm going to that Smackdown









I wonder if they'll have the match main event :hmm:


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

No question Becky should retain in Scotland. Becky should win her 1st televised title defense.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

If she wasnt gonna retain I'd imagine they wouldve just stripped her of it


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Surprised they didn't take it off her but glad. It's the right call. I think this is the first ever televised WWE event held in Scotland too so that's a pretty cool show to have your first defence on. I can't imagine the title changes hands otherwise they would have just gotten it over with tonight.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785283134464069632


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Aw, I already miss her.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

No becky changed the entire order for no mercy


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

What's the injury?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> What's the injury?


Becky has a Neck injury.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky has a Neck injury.


I thought they said it wasnt?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't see the point of her dropping the title in Scotland, when you can just strip her of the title via injury. It helps more stories going forward.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> I thought they said it wasnt?


Squared Circle Sirens reported that its her neck, WWE seems to be stressing that it isnt in-ring related, and I dont know if there are any procedures you can have done on your neck that let you be ready to go in a month. So nobody knows I guess.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> Squared Circle Sirens reported that its her neck, WWE seems to be stressing that it isnt in-ring related, and I dont know if there are any procedures you can have done on your neck that let you be ready to go in a month. So nobody knows I guess.


Neck is wrong. It's an illness


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> Neck is wrong. It's an illness


 It seems to be neck, with the women they don't disclose injuries usually. They never did with Paige, Naomi, Summer and Naomi so i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> It seems to be neck, with the women they don't disclose injuries usually. They never did with Paige, Naomi, Summer and Naomi so i'm not 100% sure.


None of them were champs when this happened to them, though.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> It seems to be neck, with the women they don't disclose injuries usually. They never did with Paige, Naomi, Summer and Naomi so i'm not 100% sure.


1 month neck injury and already in the hospital. Very doubtful. And they said not wrestling related


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> 1 month neck injury and already in the hospital. Very doubtful. And they said not wrestling related


 Crossfit likely


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Losing becky hurt smackdown women big time. No one is ready to carry the division like her.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I see nothing to indicate or suggest it's the neck beyond an unconfirmed rumor that doesn't seem to be corroborated by anything. 

It could be something is simple as food poisoning, or appendicitis for all we know.

In any case, I'm glad they didn't strip her of the title--that would have been a real downer.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I see nothing to indicate or suggest it's the neck beyond an unconfirmed rumor that doesn't seem to be corroborated by anything.
> 
> It could be something is simple as food poisoning, or appendicitis for all we know.
> 
> In any case, I'm glad they didn't strip her of the title--that would have been a real downer.


Alexa and Carmella avoid hitting Becky's neck in the tag match. Becky missing a houseshow and Becky avoiding neck bumps.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Alexa's and Carmella avoiding hitting Becky's neck in the tag match. Becky missing a houseshow and Becky avoiding taking neck bumps.


theoretically she could be having neck issues but also having whatever this is pop up, which is a bigger short term problem.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Just when she was supposed to win her first 1v1 match at a PPV and her first feud, she gets injured. Why her? She always wrestles so safely, and never get's really hurt.
I'm just trying to imagine what she must be going through right now. Because everytime something happened to her during a match, she pulled through, and it didn't even affect her performance. She still did amazing despite being busted open and getting a black eye a few minutes in at Wrestlemania. Goddamit, even those 10 years ago, when she was gushing with blood, she didn't go straight to the finish, even though she was only 19 and had a lot in front of her, and that injury might have altered her future (which it did), even though there were like 100 people in the crowd, and she probably got paid hardly anything to wrestle there, even though it wasn't for the title, even though it was just an indy show, that noone will ever watch, she still decided not to take the easy way out, because it would insult her as a performer. Imagine what she must have gone through when they kept her from competing in front of 14k people on global TV, for a title, possibly in one of the biggest mathces of her life. If it was up to her she probably would have taken a painkiller and wrestled the match anyways.

I have no idea what to make out of the rumors. Some say it's a neck thing and others that it's a health issue. But 4 weeks out of action seems to long for a "health issue" and the neck seems unlikely too, because if it was injured to the point where they had to pull her from the PPV, it would take more than 4 weeks to recover. I don't recall her getting any hard hits to the head on the last SDL, and since she was cleared to compete at the last SDL, it means she didn't get any on the house shows before that either.

How did this pop up all of the sudden anyways? There were no rumors and no reports of Becky being injured before at all, and we even discussed how awesome she is at safe wrestling, and then she get's diagnosed with something, pulled from the PPV and sent to the hospital. I will pray for her a lot and send her a get-well letter through this link
http://www.wwe.com/main-help/contact-us/contact-superstar

That's the least we can do. :becky

EDIT: Don't get me wrong, if her condition was so bad that they had to prevent her from in-ring action, then I'm glad they did that and didn't push her to wrestle while injured. (Remember when they almost z-packed CM Punk to death? I don't want this to happen to her).


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

She looks so adorable in that hospital pic kada

She better be back for the UK tour dammit, she was supposed to be on the SD house show which I'm going to.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I see nothing to indicate or suggest it's the neck beyond an unconfirmed rumor that doesn't seem to be corroborated by anything.
> 
> It could be something is simple as food poisoning, or appendicitis for all we know.
> 
> In any case, I'm glad they didn't strip her of the title--that would have been a real downer.


I was thinking appendicitis myself, the time they've fitted in for the rematch makes sense for that. Could be something where the supposed neck pain that's been mentioned by some sources is a symptom of the illness rather than being caused by exercise/anything in the ring. Especially as @[USER]islesfan13[/USER] says she's gone into hospital pretty quickly so a condition/illness seems likely.



-JMB- said:


> She looks so adorable in that hospital pic kada
> 
> She better be back for the UK tour dammit, she was supposed to be on the SD house show which I'm going to.


It's ridiculous even how cute she is even when she's feeling poorly.

Hopefully you'll get to see her in action, especially with the title match being set for the Glasgow TV taping now. Wouldn't be surprised if the match main events, hot on the heels of the RAW match recently. She's going to get a glorious reception when she returns!


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

An appendictis makes a lot of sense to be honest. It's not a physical injury and more like a health issue, it's not anything serious, if taken care of ahead of time, but it's enough to prevent you from making a lot of sudden moves, doing tiring activities, or taking bumps. It matches up with what a lot of the rumors have been saying. And it's not something that happened on a particular show. She was probably feeling sick on the last SDL, since they went so easy on her with all the ofensive moves, and then she added that lethal crossfit workout, and that probably was the straw that broke the camel's back. I'm not saying that she got hurt because of crossfit, I think it's just what happened to trigger her injury, which she may have suffered anyways later on. 4 weeks is even more than enough to recover, even if she will need a surgery. 

Here's what pisses me off: why do we, as fans, even have to go through this? Is it really that big of a deal for WWE to address what happened to her? It's not like they will benefit form hiding the details about her injurz that has alreadz been addressed. Why do we have to investigate on our own?

I wonder what WWE will do to keep the storyline alive. Becky now looks really weak against Alexia, who has been screwed out of a PPV championship match. They should have just pre taped Bliss stomping on Becky backstage, then announce the injury. In that case she would have been responsible for loosing the opportunity at the title, and we would have had an excuse to keep the title on Becky (because in keyfabe she should have been stripped - right?). WWE tends to drop the ball on small things like these.

Oh, and she really does look cute in that pic. It's a combination of her wearing pyjamas and very little makeup, makes her look so casual and cozy. :cozy

Am I the only one who isn't used to seeing "Becky Lynch" and "injured" in the same sentence?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

She is booked for another Q&A this month. (23 iirc)
If she makes it maybe we will get an answer about this health issue.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

meele said:


> I wonder what WWE will do to keep the storyline alive. Becky now looks really weak against Alexia, who has been screwed out of a PPV championship match. They should have just pre taped Bliss stomping on Becky backstage, then announce the injury. In that case she would have been responsible for loosing the opportunity at the title, and we would have had an excuse to keep the title on Becky (because in keyfabe she should have been stripped - right?). WWE tends to drop the ball on small things like these.


I guess they would have done something over the weekend but it sounds like she wasn't in the area, as she wasn't at the weekend house show either. The 30-day rule that I've seen people mention long went out of the window a while back and with things like this, especially a health issue, it gives her time to recover.

As for what happens next, I guess they're going Bliss and Naomi for the #1 contender whilst she heals, where Bliss wins to get her heat back and gives them something to work in the short-term, before Becky returns and most likely retains.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> I guess they would have done something over the weekend but it sounds like she wasn't in the area, as she wasn't at the weekend house show either. The 30-day rule that I've seen people mention long went out of the window a while back and with things like this, especially a health issue, it gives her time to recover.
> 
> As for what happens next, I guess they're going Bliss and Naomi for the #1 contender whilst she heals, where Bliss wins to get her heat back and gives them something to work in the short-term, before Becky returns and most likely retains.


It's not even about the 30-day rule. They signed a contract for the match, and Becky wasn't able to compete, because of health issues, and there is noone to blame for this, meanwhile Alexia is right there and ready for a match, then why is the champion able to retain by just no-showing a PPV? Usually the deal is that a heel champ doesn't defend the title, because he's sucking up to the higher ups. Alexia said in her promo that Bryan and Shane are protecting Becky on purpose because they know and Becky knows that she would have lost the title to her, and in keyfabe there is no reason not to believe what Alexia said. If Becky really wasn't in the area then it's a really tough situation for them to make up an excuse.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

meele said:


> It's not even about the 30-day rule. They signed a contract for the match, and Becky wasn't able to compete, because of health issues, and there is noone to blame for this, meanwhile Alexia is right there and ready for a match, then why is the champion able to retain by just no-showing a PPV? Usually the deal is that a heel champ doesn't defend the title, because he's sucking up to the higher ups. Alexia said in her promo that Bryan and Shane are protecting Becky on purpose because they know and Becky knows that she would have lost the title to her, and in keyfabe there is no reason not to believe what Alexia said. If Becky really wasn't in the area then it's a really tough situation for them to make up an excuse.


Who knows what the small print in the kayfabe contract contained anyway?

It seems like this all happened very quickly anyway, and I'd say they definitely made the right call with how they handled it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> Here's what pisses me off: why do we, as fans, even have to go through this? Is it really that big of a deal for WWE to address what happened to her? It's not like they will benefit form hiding the details about her injurz that has alreadz been addressed. Why do we have to investigate on our own?


Well, that's assuming it's appendicitis though, which it might not be. Maybe it's something embarrassing that she doesn't really want broadcast on a PPV immediately after it happened, or maybe it's something that, while serious, sounds silly that it prevented the champ from defending her belt like really bad food poisoning or something. Don't get me wrong I wish they were less vague too but I get why they were.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> Well, that's assuming it's appendicitis though, which it might not be. Maybe it's something embarrassing that she doesn't really want broadcast on a PPV immediately after it happened, or maybe it's something that, while serious, sounds silly that it prevented the champ from defending her belt like really bad food poisoning or something. Don't get me wrong I wish they were less vague too but I get why they were.


Yeah, I'm less concerned with the particulars and more concerned with severity and such. I don't need to know what it is, necessarily, just that she'll be okay and back on my TV soon. I wouldn't want a bunch of strangers, fans or not, knowing all my medical details either. :shrug


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Yeah, I'm less concerned with the particulars and more concerned with severity and such. I don't need to know what it is, necessarily, just that she'll be okay and back on my TV soon. I wouldn't want a bunch of strangers, fans or not, knowing all my medical details either. :shrug


I actually didn't think about this that way, but we don't know much about the severity either. She is supposet to face Alexia 4 weeks from now and thats all they told us. All I want to hear is that it's not her neck, like it's been rumored.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It's probably Irritable Bowel Syndrome, Becky has stated in interviews she suffers from it. It likely flared up, She should be back in a few weeks. 

She is scheduled to face Alexa for the title in Scotland on November 8th. Becky will likely retain and she should.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Yeah, I'm less concerned with the particulars and more concerned with severity and such. I don't need to know what it is, necessarily, just that she'll be okay and back on my TV soon. I wouldn't want a bunch of strangers, fans or not, knowing all my medical details either. :shrug


Like I certainly get the curiosity and wanting to know what it is thats wrong with her, since this happened really out of the blue and seeing a (seemingly) perfectly healthy person that you're a fan of and care about in some way in a hospital bed is a bit jarring. We wanna know that shes ok, obviously. But still, its not like she or WWE owes it to us to spill the beans here, especially not yet.



Acezwicker said:


> It's probably Irritable Bowel Syndrome, Becky has stated in interviews she suffers from it. It likely flared up, She should be back in a few weeks.


And thats a great example of an ailment that, if it is that, I can 100% understand why she or WWE themselves didnt come out and say what it is. Like, I'm sure its a perfectly legitimate reason why she didnt compete, and I'm sure its an awful thing to go through, but if you tell a crowd of wrestling fans that your womens champion has irritable bowel syndrome and can't wrestle theyre just gonna make fun of her and whatnot.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Like I certainly get the curiosity and wanting to know what it is thats wrong with her, since this happened really out of the blue and seeing a (seemingly) perfectly healthy person that you're a fan of and care about in some way in a hospital bed is a bit jarring. We wanna know that shes ok, obviously. But still, its not like she or WWE owes it to us to spill the beans here, especially not yet.


Yeah, I agree. There's obviously going to be a bunch of concerned fans and people who are gonna want to know what's going on, the most important thing is that she heals up quickly, and I'm sure she'll be back to defend her title very soon. I guess we may find out soon enough, but her recovery is the main thing regardless.

(FWIW I do think it's her appendix, which would explain the whole no bumps, no physical injury thing, and the fact that she's in the hospital pretty sharpish, and it does seem to have been floating around social media a bit).

Gonna miss her on SmackDown for the next few weeks, quite possible she may appear before the scheduled match on the 8th.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> And thats a great example of an ailment that, if it is that, I can 100% understand why she or WWE themselves didnt come out and say what it is. Like, I'm sure its a perfectly legitimate reason why she didnt compete, and I'm sure its an awful thing to go through, but if you tell a crowd of wrestling fans that your womens champion has irritable bowel syndrome and can't wrestle theyre just gonna make fun of her and whatnot.


Well, if she admitted to having IBS in an interview, then she probably isn't ashamed of it THAT much. And I don't care if it's specifically that. Just a quick update saying something along the lines of: "Becky is having digestive system issues, which are/aren't serious. She won't/will need a surgery, and will/won't be out of the hospital by the next week. She might come back sooner/later than expected" <--- thats all I'm asking for. I don't need all the (possibly shameful) details, noone does, I respect her privacy.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Well, if she admitted to having IBS in an interview, then she probably isn't ashamed of it THAT much. And I don't care if it's specifically that. Just a quick update saying something along the lines of: "Becky is having digestive system issues, which are/aren't serious. She won't/will need a surgery, and will/won't be out of the hospital by the next week. She might come back sooner/later than expected" <--- thats all I'm asking for. I don't need all the (possibly shameful) details, noone does, I respect her privacy.


That's why they said medical problem. There will be idiot fans who would make fun of her for it. It's a serious ailment when it flares up. It's clear she won't be able to take a lot of bumps. I will give it 3 weeks before she's back.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

She's entitled to privacy.

But she does have neck issues as do most of the women.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> Well, if she admitted to having IBS in an interview, then she probably isn't ashamed of it THAT much. And I don't care if it's specifically that. Just a quick update saying something along the lines of: "Becky is having digestive system issues, which are/aren't serious. She won't/will need a surgery, and will/won't be out of the hospital by the next week. She might come back sooner/later than expected" <--- thats all I'm asking for. I don't need all the (possibly shameful) details, noone does, *I respect her privacy*.


I think we all do here. I apologize if it came off like I was insinuating that you or others don't earlier, I didnt intend to.

Anyway, I can see WWE being kindof ashamed of it, just because IBS sounds like a jokey type disorder (even though its not). I do find it kinda odd that they didnt show Beckys tweet before Alexa's match last night though. It would've given a little more context besides what they did.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

I guess we will just have to wait and see, whatever it is. She'll be back, better than ever, ready to kick some lass and take Alexa's arm. 8 November can't come soon enough.

I'd genuinely never seen this before, but this makes my heart melt something crazy:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I think we all do here. I apologize if it came off like I was insinuating that you or others don't earlier, I didnt intend to.


No, need to apologize, I didn't say it because I felt offended, I said it because I thought that I was starting to sound like I would want to invade her privacy (which I don't).

Anyways, there is this rumor that Naomi will be added to the match in Scotland. That could mean that they would want Alexia vs Becky to take place 1v1 on Survivor Series, which is a much better decision, than have them wrestle 1v1 twice, or end the feud on an SDL episode.

Here's what I would do (some fantasy booking):
Alexia demands that Bryan strips Becky off the title. Bryan doesn't want to do that, but he knows that Alexia has a point, so he makes a rematch against Naomi where if Alexia wins - Becky gets stripped, but if Naomi wins, she gets added to the match. Naomi beats Alexia via count out after Bliss walks out on her.
That would give Naomi a bit of a push that a lot of fans want to see, and a keyfabe explanation as to why Daniel didn't strip Becky off the title.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

why would Alexa walk out in this scenario? She doesnt really gain anything from doing that, especially if there is something actually on the line. Also, I really hope they dont make that a triple threat, because Naomi kinda sucks.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

They will likely have Alexa and Naomi have a mini-feud while Becky recovers to give Alexa something to do in the meantime before Scotland. Alexa will likely win the feud. I can see the blow-off match in the Becky/Bliss feud happen at Survivor Series hopefully with a stipulation. I'd love to see 2 out of 3 falls match to be honest and it would fit with the story. Becky will probably win both title matches as she should.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> why would Alexa walk out in this scenario? She doesnt really gain anything from doing that, especially if there is something actually on the line. Also, I really hope they dont make that a triple threat, because Naomi kinda sucks.


She would leave the ring after multiple pinfall attempts, including the counter from an armbar one, that got her on sunday. After that she could take the rear view aswell, which would lead to her rolling out of the ring and going to the back, as if she was to say "screw this, I'm about to loose anyways, it's better to get counted out than pinned".


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> She would leave the ring after multiple pinfall attempts, including the counter from an armbar one, that got her on sunday. After that she could take the rear view aswell, which would lead to her rolling out of the ring and going to the back, as if she was to say "screw this, I'm about to loose anyways, it's better to get counted out than pinned".


if you wanna go that route, I think her getting DQ'd would be better since shes at least causing pain to someone. She could use that skeleton hand thing like brass knuckles.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Kinda bummed that we got no update on whats up with her tonight


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Title defense on the 8 and survivor series match against the RAW girls on the 20...November should be interesting.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> Kinda bummed that we got no update on whats up with her tonight


You aren't entitled to one and HIPPA exists.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

JCole said:


> You aren't entitled to one and HIPPA exists.


Don't really see what HIPAA has to do with this, and yeah I know were not entitled to one obviously. But they really glossed over it, they could've kayfabed it up a bit or something.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Title defense on the 8 and survivor series match against the RAW girls on the 20...November should be interesting.


Survivor Series match should be fun. Plenty of shenanigans to ensue with the feuds on each side. Hope Becky leads Team SmackDown to glory by getting the win for her team. :becky

Glasgow should be a good occasion, the fans are always up for it in the UK and I'm sure she'll get a great reception. Hope she gets a cool football-style chant for her. I'm sure she'll be retaining, so it'll be all good.


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

hope she recovers soon. i deff miss her on SDL.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785999515832586240
Cool promo image :becky

The product is definitely not the same without Bex--her absence is very noticeable. At least WWE seems to be confident in her recovery, and the fact that they didn't strip the title from her seems to suggest they really must want her to be the one holding it. She's not just a placeholder champ to them.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah i felt the diference on SDL without Becky...she is a big part of the show and as one of the most over people on the blue brand is sorely missed


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

:renee3

Fuck you WWE.

Fuck. You.
:heyman4


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I find it funny how Bayley is booked like Becky should have been and Becky is booked similar to Bayley from NXT.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Don't really see what HIPAA has to do with this, and yeah I know were not entitled to one obviously. *But they really glossed over it, they could've kayfabed it up a bit or something.*


This. All of this. All they said was "out of action due to injury unrelated to in ring competition". I was hoping that we will see a story where Alexia scratches and claws to get Becky stripped off that title, which would make sense in storyline and get her plenty of heat. I was hoping that we will at least hear something like "contract states, that if the champ is unable to compete, but his/her absence will be no longer than 30 days, he/she will not be stripped off the championship, even if it means the match being moved to a later date", but no, we didn't get anything, apparently she retained via no-show, don't argue with rasslin logic. And no health update, as expected. I'm not even going to rant on this, don't wanna ruin my mood again.



emm_bee said:


> Survivor Series match should be fun. *Plenty of shenanigans to ensue with the feuds on each side.* Hope Becky leads Team SmackDown to glory by getting the win for her team. :becky
> 
> Glasgow should be a good occasion, the fans are always up for it in the UK and I'm sure she'll get a great reception. Hope she gets a cool football-style chant for her. *I'm sure she'll be retaining*, so it'll be all good.


That's what I'm concerned about - shenanigans. 
There is a way for this match to be good, but if they wanna do 7 to 9 eliminations, they must give them 15+ minutes for the match alone, so it's not a rushed series of pinfalls, where girls get eliminated with like dropkicks or suplexes (which we have seen hapen in 2014, but it was before the "womens revolution").

It also seems that Becky won't defend her title at SS. I hope it doesn't mean that Alexia/Becky feud will have it's blowoff at that SDL in Scotland. I would expect Alexia to be so upset with Becky missing No Mercy, she would demand like 10 title matches. Seriously, Bliss is great at being a pissed off, bitchy, egotistical heel, it's a perfect role for her, and a perfect role for Becky to be put in, where she would compensate for her absence, and show that she is a fighting champ. If Alexia doesn't argue with Bryan, trying to get another title match after loosing in Scotland, even if it's a clean loss, I will be disappointed... again.

I don't wanna sound super negative (even though I will), but them not stripping her off the title, doesn't mean she will 100% retain it. This is a 1:1 exact same story as with Dolph in 2013. He got the title, got injured, didn't defend at the PPV, *but they didn't strip him*, and when he came back, he dropped to Del Rio. 
She's probably going to retain it, but with how little we know about her condition, and seeing what happened to Dolph, I wouldn't say that it's a 100% lock.

Some cute gifs (to balance the negativity):


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone else hoping Becky isn't part of the Survivor Series match? I just know Sasha and/or Charlotte is winning this match to plug their feud and I'd rather Becky missed out on playing second fiddle to them 2 again.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Anyone else hoping Becky isn't part of the Survivor Series match? I just know Sasha and/or Charlotte is winning this match to plug their feud and I'd rather Becky missed out on playing second fiddle to them 2 again.


They are story driven matches for the most part. Unless Becky gets screwed out of it, I have no desire to see the boring status quo of Sasha and Charlotte beating Becky painting her as inferior to Sasha and Charlotte. She is treated as lesser but is just as good as them.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Anyone else annoyed at them trying to force the narrative of Bayley being the odd one out? I feel since NXT Brooklyn, Becky has always fit that better.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> This. All of this. All they said was "out of action due to injury unrelated to in ring competition". I was hoping that we will see a story where Alexia scratches and claws to get Becky stripped off that title, which would make sense in storyline and get her plenty of heat. I was hoping that we will at least hear something like "contract states, that if the champ is unable to compete, but his/her absence will be no longer than 30 days, he/she will not be stripped off the championship, even if it means the match being moved to a later date", but no, we didn't get anything, apparently she retained via no-show, don't argue with rasslin logic. And no health update, as expected. I'm not even going to rant on this, don't wanna ruin my mood again.


My thing is, if Cena was champ and had some medical problem the weekend of a PPV when he was scheduled to defend his belt and needed to pull out at the last minute, but it was decided that he'd be well enough to compete again and defend it in a month, they would tell us _something_ to follow up on it. Maybe not what it actually was to protect either his image as champion or his privacy, but they would explain (probably at length) some story about what this means going forward, and Cenas opponent would likely do something on that next show to advance whatever storyline they're going with.

Now obviously, in kayfabe (and in reality I suppose) the WWE Championship and its holder are more important than a womans belt just created a month ago, so I wouldn't expect the whole show to revolve around it or whatever. But they barely put any effort into whats up with the top woman on their show besides throwing up a graphic about something happening in a month.

(to be honest I'm also annoyed because it'd be cool if that main evented that show, and to do that it'd need some build that they could've done, but I digress.)


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> My thing is, if Cena was champ and had some medical problem the weekend of a PPV when he was scheduled to defend his belt and needed to pull out at the last minute, but it was decided that he'd be well enough to compete again and defend it in a month, they would tell us _something_ to follow up on it. Maybe not what it actually was to protect either his image as champion or his privacy, but they would explain (probably at length) some story about what this means going forward, and Cenas opponent would likely do something on that next show to advance whatever storyline they're going with.
> 
> Now obviously, in kayfabe (and in reality I suppose) the WWE Championship and its holder are more important than a womans belt just created a month ago, so I wouldn't expect the whole show to revolve around it or whatever. But they barely put any effort into whats up with the top woman on their show besides throwing up a graphic about something happening in a month.
> 
> (to be honest I'm also annoyed because it'd be cool if that main evented that show, and to do that it'd need some build that they could've done, but I digress.)


Becky wasn't even in Sacramento for No Mercy, so their hands were tied, but they still have the time to tape a backstage attack, say, caught on a security cam, where Alexia assaults Becky and release it before November 8th. That would push this rivalry forward A LOT and would explain just about everything that's missing in this feud in keyfabe. I wouldn't get my hopes up though... 
I don't get it, can't Becky and Alexia just tell the promotor, who is looking after their matches: "hey, we wanna tape this backstage assault, Becky doesn't have to bump at all, she will just lay down, and take worked punches, the whole thing will be like 15 seconds long, so no big deal - right". Like, who is gonna deny that idea? Will the managment say "no, screw that, let's just not explain anything at all, how about that"? I'm sure Becky and Alexia care a lot about this feud, and Becky missing a month is terrible, but you could always try to turn it around, and benefit from it. I see no reason not to.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Anyone else hoping Becky isn't part of the Survivor Series match? I just know Sasha and/or Charlotte is winning this match to plug their feud and I'd rather Becky missed out on playing second fiddle to them 2 again.


I have mixed feelings about this
It can go both ways, yes even if RAW team are sure to win they can still have Becky look strong in this match.
WWE wouldn't (or shouldn't) want to bury the SDL women division by having the champion look like a geek so I'm hoping for a few shine spots for Becky
Ideally I would have the match ending with Becky and Sasha as last survivors in a champion vs. champion situation. 
Also this is the first time since forever that all 4HW will be in the same ring, I cant help but feel hyped:mark:


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Reotor said:


> tommo010 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else hoping Becky isn't part of the Survivor Series match? I just know Sasha and/or Charlotte is winning this match to plug their feud and I'd rather Becky missed out on playing second fiddle to them 2 again.
> ...


Becky vs Sasha to finish it off seems the most logical conclusion. Champ vs champ. If they got a good portion of the match at the end to go one on one that would be super.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I can also see Bryan having an excuse to not put her in the match saying bs about opportunities on Smackdown and leaving Becky out, putting a female callup from NXT on the team.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> Becky vs Sasha to finish it off seems the most logical conclusion. Champ vs champ. If they got a good portion of the match at the end to go one on one that would be super.


The thing with this match is that you will have both heels and faces on one team. I could see Natalya, Carmella , Alexia or Nikki (turn) cost Becky an early elimination to set up/continue a feud. I hope SDL team wins though, they need it much more than Raw.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

meele said:


> emm_bee said:
> 
> 
> > Becky vs Sasha to finish it off seems the most logical conclusion. Champ vs champ. If they got a good portion of the match at the end to go one on one that would be super.
> ...


Carmella helps set up Nikki's elimination, setting up the No DQ match between them at TLC. That'll be it. There'll be some shenanigans on RAW's team too.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> The thing with this match is that you will have both heels and faces on one team. I could see Natalya, Carmella , Alexia or Nikki (turn) cost Becky an early elimination to set up/continue a feud. I hope SDL team wins though, they need it much more than Raw.


As much as I'd prefer her to not be in the match and defend her title at Survivor Series. One of the big hooks would be Becky vs the other 3 Horsewomen.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

emm_bee said:


> Becky vs Sasha to finish it off seems the most logical conclusion. Champ vs champ. If they got a good portion of the match at the end to go one on one that would be super.


My feeling is both Sasha and Charlotte will win this match and we'll more then likely we'll get Becky v the other 3 Horsewomen at the end and while that sounds all well and good Becky will be hung out to dry by them, Becky may eliminate Bayley but one of Charlotte and Sasha will beat Becky giving them some fuel for their feud about being the best 2 women in WWE. I also worry they may do a Paige to Becky and leave her 5 v 1 because the other 4 cost each other.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> As much as I'd prefer her to not be in the match and defend her title at Survivor Series. One of the big hooks would be Becky vs the other 3 Horsewomen.


Yeah that'll be enough for them to do it. It'll probably end up as Bayley/Sasha/Charlotte vs Becky, she'll tap Bayley out, roll up Charlotte and lose to Sasha, maybe via something dirty.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> My feeling is both Sasha and Charlotte will win this match and we'll more then likely we'll get Becky v the other 3 Horsewomen at the end and while that sounds all well and good Becky will be hung out to dry by them, Becky may eliminate Bayley but one of Charlotte and Sasha will beat Becky giving them some fuel for their feud about being the best 2 women in WWE. I also worry they may do a Paige to Becky and leave her 5 v 1 because the other 4 cost each other.



What's wrong with the second option? That booking mistake got Paige really over with the crowd.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Side Note: This incredibly forced narrative of Bayley being painted as the odd one out of the "4 horsewomen" feels so contrived and is an insult to anyone who watched their NXT days. Cole bringing up Becky winning the Smackdown women's championship exposed the fatal flaw in the story they are trying to tell. The only way this story truly works is if Becky wins the Raw Women's championship before Bayley. Becky never won the Raw women's championship. With the current path, if Bayley dethrones Sasha at Wrestlemania, it won't have even have an 1/10 of the impact story wise of NXT Takeover Brooklyn did. Ever since Nxt Takeover Brooklyn, Becky fits that odd one out narrative better.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Side Note: This incredibly forced narrative of Bayley being painted as the odd one out of the "4 horsewomen" feels so contrived and is an insult to anyone who watched their NXT days. Cole bringing up Becky winning the Smackdown women's championship exposed the fatal flaw in the story they are trying to tell. The only way this story truly works is if Becky wins the Raw Women's championship before Bayley. Becky never won the Raw women's championship. With the current path, if Bayley dethrones Sasha at Wrestlemania, it won't have even have an 1/10 of the impact story wise of NXT Takeover Brooklyn did. Ever since Nxt Takeover Brooklyn, Becky fits that odd one out narrative better.


Yup. Becky is still the underdog amongst the 4HW. I guess Bayley's 200+ day reign with the NXT title doesn't matter at all. Bayley will win Raw's title at 'Mania, because they want to recreate the match that made history in Brooklyn, which I'm fine with, but in storyline it won't make that much of an impact, as you said. I hope that Becky wins the Raw women's title at WM 34, where they get the underdog story right, and Becky becomes the first woman to hold both titles in her carrer. She deserves an ultimate payoff for being an underdog so long.


----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

I'd like to see Becky make Charlotte tap to get her team the win at Survivor Series. Nia Jax could beat the shit out of Sasha, taking her out of the match (since presumably they'll be feuding) and so she doesn't have to take a pin. Not sure about Bayley, but since she's not getting the title anytime soon, she doesn't have to look super-strong yet.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

meele said:


> Yup. Becky is still the underdog amongst the 4HW. I guess Bayley's 200+ day reign with the NXT title doesn't matter at all. Bayley will win Raw's title at 'Mania, because they want to recreate the match that made history in Brooklyn, which I'm fine with, but in storyline it won't make that much of an impact, as you said. I hope that Becky wins the Raw women's title at WM 34, where they get the underdog story right, and Becky becomes the first woman to hold both titles in her carrer. She deserves an ultimate payoff for being an underdog so long.


WM34 feels like a good time to go with the 4HW match that has been floated around in interviews with some of them. If Becky were to win that, it would be the real ultimate payoff for her.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

If WWE is smart, they will construct this with some storytelling and psychology in mind, considering they're putting all the women into a single match, it seems like they will still need to keep their individual storylines and rivalries in mind and alive here, since they won't have singles matches to do so. So, I could easily see a lot of internal dissent taking place on both teams (i.e. Carmella could cost Nikki an elimination, Charlotte could cost Sasha an elimination, etc).

It's difficult to imagine WWE deciding not to go with having the final 4 being the 4HW here--that's such obvious low-hanging fruit for them. I mean, it's not a certainty, but it seems like too much of an opportunity for them to pass up. So I could easily see what is ostensibly 3v1 situation taking place, which is honestly not a bad thing considering that 1 is Becky and the crowd loves to get behind the underdog, let alone an underdog like Becky. But if you factor in the dissent mentioned above, the odds may even out a bit more. Charlotte costing Sasha at that point would be a heat magnet. 

Then again, Super Sasha may make an appearance. :shrug

I could also easily see some unlikely shenanigans taking place. Remember the triple threat for #1 contendership in NXT? :lol :becky










I think it'd be cool to see Becky face off with Charlotte in the end, but if that turns out to be the case, I would also expect Charlotte to go over Becky. I think the odds are definitely going to be stacked against Becky going over here, especially with Charlotte, Sasha, and Bayley in the ring. Hell, they might even have Alexa cost Becky somehow.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

^


----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

Sincere said:


> If WWE is smart, they will construct this with some storytelling and psychology in mind, considering they're putting all the women into a single match, it seems like they will still need to keep their individual storylines and rivalries in mind and alive here, since they won't have singles matches to do so. So, I could easily see a lot of internal dissent taking place on both teams (i.e. Carmella could cost Nikki an elimination, Charlotte could cost Sasha an elimination, etc).
> 
> It's difficult to imagine WWE deciding not to go with having the final 4 being the 4HW here--that's such obvious low-hanging fruit for them. I mean, it's not a certainty, but it seems like too much of an opportunity for them to pass up. So I could easily see what is ostensibly 3v1 situation taking place, which is honestly not a bad thing considering that 1 is Becky and the crowd loves to get behind the underdog, let alone an underdog like Becky. But if you factor in the dissent mentioned above, the odds may even out a bit more. Charlotte costing Sasha at that point would be a heat magnet.
> 
> ...


Non-champ Charlotte isn't gonna go over champ Becky. That'd devalue the whole SD brand. I think they know better than to have a non-champ from another show go over champ Becky. Especially when you consider Becky has never properly gone over Charlotte, I think it's plausible that's the outcome we see. This is a different, stronger Becky that's coming through in the clutch.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

bexception said:


> Non-champ Charlotte isn't gonna go over champ Becky. That'd devalue the whole SD brand. I think they know better than to have a non-champ from another show go over champ Becky. Especially when you consider Becky has never properly gone over Charlotte, I think it's plausible that's the outcome we see. This is a different, stronger Becky that's coming through in the clutch.


I think you're underestimating nepotism in the WWE, the lengths that WWE will go to in order to get heat on someone or a storyline, and how willing they are to have Becky eat losses. Just because Becky is the SD champ doesn't mean any of this has changed inside of the past month.

Alexa just pinned Becky before No Mercy. Charlotte is the first champ of the new title, a two-time Raw champ, in a HIAC program with Sasha, and the daughter of the Nature Boy. If you don't think WWE would be willing to have Charlotte defeat Becky, you're being naive, quite frankly.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I dunno how y'all ain't seeing this to be honest. Bayley's totally gonna be the sole survivor. Becky's eating that pin clean as fuck. Quote me.


----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

Strategize said:


> I dunno how y'all ain't seeing this to be honest. Bayley's totally gonna be the sole survivor. Becky's eating that pin clean as fuck. Quote me.


I'll quote 'ya. 

Anyway, I just don't see that. Bayley's not getting pushed to be champ anytime soon, so it'd be a waste of a clean pin on somebody that is a champion.

I can totally see Sasha beating Becky, but nobody else. I think you guys are underestimating how she's going to get booked. If she were healthy, she would've gone over Alexa clean on Sunday and cut a killer promo on Tuesday, and we'd be here riding that momentum.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Strategize said:


> I dunno how y'all ain't seeing this to be honest. Bayley's totally gonna be the sole survivor. Becky's eating that pin clean as fuck. Quote me.


That wouldn't do anything to further Sasha/ Bayley. Painting one champion as second rate to a non contender on raw business wise is just plain idiotic business wise.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

bexception said:


> I'll quote 'ya.
> 
> Anyway, I just don't see that. Bayley's not getting pushed to be champ anytime soon, so it'd be a waste of a clean pin on somebody that is a champion.
> 
> I can totally see Sasha beating Becky, but nobody else. I think you guys are underestimating how she's going to get booked. If she were healthy, she would've gone over Alexa clean on Sunday and cut a killer promo on Tuesday, and we'd be here riding that momentum.


"Anytime soon" Right, she's getting that belt at wrestlemaina guaran*GODDAMN*teed. Gotta start giving her that rocketship around about now, and this is a nice and easy way to do that. Plus, the champions don't need the big rub, unless they use it to turn Sasha heel which is a possibility.


Sincere said:


> Putting Bayley over here by pinning a babyface, let alone a babyface champ, let alone Becky, is probably the worst thing they could do to Bayley right now.


 And to rub it in even further they'll have Becky hug Bayley after the match and raise her hand to make sure it gets over.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Strategize said:


> I dunno how y'all ain't seeing this to be honest. Bayley's totally gonna be the sole survivor. Becky's eating that pin clean as fuck. Quote me.


Given the way they've mishandled Bayley since her call-up, she could very well go over here. That'd be incredibly premature, but I wouldn't put it past them, considering Raw's booking of the women thus far. But I don't see her pinning Becky if that's the case. She'll almost certainly be pinning a heel if she's going over, and it would make more sense if she were pinning a heel from Raw in that case. Putting Bayley over here by pinning a babyface, let alone a babyface champ, let alone Becky, is probably the worst thing they could do to Bayley right now. 

I'd personally say Sasha is the most likely to go over in this match, as things stand now. If they intend on dragging Charlotte/Sasha out even more than they already have, Charlotte is probably the next likely. If they intend on blowing Bayley's story this early, then Bayley may be the next likely. There's always the chance they superbook Nia Jax, too. Becky has a shot, as the SD champ, but I wouldn't rate her chances that highly. 

Things may change depending on how different storylines and title pictures develop throughout the weeks leading up to Survivor Series.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I still don't think Becky should be in the match unless it's the only Smackdown woman remaining but makes sure to go down fighting. I'd much prefer Becky to defend the title at Survivor Series.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Strategize said:


> "Anytime soon" Right, she's getting that belt at wrestlemaina guaran*GODDAMN*teed. Gotta start giving her that rocketship around about now, and this is a nice and easy way to do that. Plus, the champions don't need the big rub, unless they use it to turn Sasha heel which is a possibility.
> 
> And to rub it in even further they'll have Becky hug Bayley after the match and raise her hand to make sure it gets over.


The story falls flat on it's face when you truly examine it. This incredibly forced narrative of Bayley being painted as the odd one out of the "4 horsewomen" feels so contrived and is an insult to anyone who watched their NXT days. Cole bringing up Becky winning the Smackdown women's championship exposed the fatal flaw in the story they are trying to tell. The only way this story truly works is if Becky wins the Raw Women's championship before Bayley. Becky never won the Raw women's championship. With the current path, if Bayley dethrones Sasha at Wrestlemania, it won't have even have an 1/10 of the impact story wise of NXT Takeover Brooklyn did. Ever since Nxt Takeover Brooklyn, Becky fits that odd one out narrative better. 

Putting all your eggs in one basket is just bad business.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> The story falls flat on it's face when you truly examine it. This incredibly forced narrative of Bayley being painted as the odd one out of the "4 horsewomen" feels so contrived and is an insult to anyone who watched their NXT days. Cole bringing up Becky winning the Smackdown women's championship exposed the fatal flaw in the story they are trying to tell. The only way this story truly works is if Becky wins the Raw Women's championship before Bayley. Becky never won the Raw women's championship. With the current path, if Bayley dethrones Sasha at Wrestlemania, it won't have even have an 1/10 of the impact story wise of NXT Takeover Brooklyn did. Ever since Nxt Takeover Brooklyn, Becky fits that odd one out narrative better.
> 
> Putting all your eggs in one basket is just bad business.


You know they don't have to do the *EXACT* same story as Brooklyn right? They are other ways you can build a Sasha vs Bayley feud expanding on the story after their NXT matches.


Acezwicker said:


> I'm aware of that. With the narrative from Clash of Champions already in place, there are glaring holes in that kind of plan. Bayley being the sole survivor on a team favoured to win doesn't have as big of an impact as on an underdog team.


Charlotte will get surprise rolled up early, then Dana and Emma will get jobbed out. Then it'll be Sasha and Bayley in a 5v2 or 4v2, problem solved.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Strategize said:


> You know they don't have to do the *EXACT* same story as Brooklyn right? They are other ways you can build a Sasha vs Bayley feud expanding on the story after their NXT matches.


I'm aware of that. With the narrative from Clash of Champions already in place, there are glaring holes in that kind of plan. Bayley being the sole survivor on a team favoured to win doesn't have as big of an impact as on an underdog team.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

CJ said:


>


Legends :becky Love their friendship.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Strategize said:


> You know they don't have to do the *EXACT* same story as Brooklyn right? They are other ways you can build a Sasha vs Bayley feud expanding on the story after their NXT matches.
> 
> Charlotte will get surprise rolled up early, then Dana and Emma will get jobbed out. Then it'll be Sasha and Bayley in a 5v2 or 4v2, problem solved.


That makes Charlotte look like a chump and they aren't going to do that. The Raw team is considered the favourite. There is no way you could possibly make Raw the underdog.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> That makes Charlotte look like a chump and they aren't going to do that. The Raw team is considered the favourite. There is no way you could possibly make Raw the underdog.


Not really. She could be distracted by Dana, since that's a story that needs to continue. Plenty of people have been rolled up before and not made to look like chumps. As long as the commentators put it over like it's the upset of century.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Not really. She could be distracted by Dana, since that's a story that needs to continue. Plenty of people have been rolled up before and not made to look like chumps. As long as the commentators put it over like it's the upset of century.


Their story falls apart when you realize you have to turn one of them babyface. People don't see it that way and they will always complain about X getting jobbed out.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

More :becky merch


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Then again, Super Sasha may make an appearance. :shrug


Oh you can bet she will make an appearance, belee dat. The only question is how.
Best case scenario imo will be as I said a champion vs champion situation.
Or maybe they can do a 3 on 1 scenario with the 4HW, Becky tries her best but is overwhelmed.
worst case scenario (aka the likely scenario) they will have Becky eliminated early and Sashawinslol over Carmella or something.



Strategize said:


> You know they don't have to do the *EXACT* same story as Brooklyn right? They are other ways you can build a Sasha vs Bayley feud expanding on the story after their NXT matches.


Of course they don't *have* to do it exactly the same....never stopped them before though.



> Charlotte will get surprise rolled up early, then Dana and Emma will get jobbed out. Then it'll be Sasha and Bayley in a 5v2 or 4v2, problem solved


Ugh, I can definitely see WWE going that route...ie the underdogs that aren't really underdogs at all.




CJ said:


>


Ah I see Charlotte is still determined to murder kayfabe


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Does anyone have a source for this?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Spike said:


> Does anyone have a source for this?


WWE24 women evolution


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

OK, so are we all positive that Becky is loosing on SS? Because, I don't know what WWE is thinking, but to me this match would exist only and only so that the SDL women's championship, which is painted as the secondary one, is put on the same level as the Raw women's championship which is the main one. In order to do that you would have to make Becky (or Alexia -_-) be the survivor. This match can go so many diffrent ways, because I can see Becky being rolled up and pinned first due to a distraction just as well as winning the entire thing.

4HW 1v3 might not happen, because you have 1 babyface vs 1 heel and 2 babyfaces, which is quite counterproductive, so WWE might decide not to go this route. After HiaC Charlote will be downshifted to feuding with Dana, so she won't be a champion, nor even a challenger at that time, so she might or might not get eliminated, too soon to speculate.

If I had to book 4hw 1v3 I would do this like this: Charlotte, Sasha (c) and Bayley already have 1 elimination each, Becky (c) is still at 0. Bayley gets trapped in the dis-arm-her, but fights to the ropes, some miscommunication between her and Sasha leads to a roll up, but Bayley kicks out. Becky hits like 5 germans in a row for a pin over Bayley (I think she looks strong enough). Charlotte gets submitted with the dis-arm-her. Sasha does some heel antics, but gets rolled up for a 3. 
Sasha hits Becky after the match, and teases attacking her, but Bayley comes to get a hold of her (she doesn't fight her, just pulls her back). Sasha is over enough as a babyface to do this and get away with it without being turned completly right away. This plants the seeds for Sasha's slow heel turn and the match between her and Bayley at 'Mania, SDL championship is elevated, SDL itself aswell and Becky gets a win she deserves.

The survivors I will predict are either Becky, Sasha or Sasha and Bayley (maybe Bayley alone aswell).

I think that this match is destined to be a mess. They don't even have enough babyfaces or heels on one roster to get a consistant team, so obviously, this will be more about turning on eachother, and rolling people up, rather than actual wrestling. I would take Becky defending the title 1v1 over this any time of the year.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

I think they'll be sensitive to the fact that they would want to make both champions look good, which is why I reckon they'll go 1v1 at the end with Sasha/Becky (that's what I think anyway). These interbrand PPV's are meant for little moments like these to be a little bit special so it makes sense why they've booked this match rather than two title matches, particularly when December has two brand specific PPV's anyway for those matches anyway, TLC for SmackDown and Roadblock for RAW.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky lynch is winning at survivor series. 1 vs 3 she will eliminate bayley and charlotte first then pin sasha or maybe atephanie comes out and beats up becky to set up an intense wresltemania feud becky vs mcmahon


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Becky lynch is winning at survivor series. 1 vs 3 she will eliminate bayley and charlotte first then pin sasha or maybe *atephanie comes out and beats up becky to set up an intense wresltemania feud becky vs mcmahon*


No. No, no, no, fucking no. Steph doesn't deserve to have a match with Becky at 'Mania. She doesn't even deserve to stand close to her.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The only way I see SDL team win is if WWE decides to do what they did with Ambrose and have them win in order to put over SDL as a brand.
But frankly I don't think the SDL women division is much of a priority for them and considering the gap between the booking, the skills and the overness of the RAW girls I don't see much chance of that happening.

The only thing we as Becky fans can hope for is for them to at least book Becky in a way that makes her look strong.






Elret1994 said:


> Becky lynch is winning at survivor series. 1 vs 3 she will eliminate bayley and charlotte first then pin sasha or maybe atephanie comes out and beats up becky to set up an intense wresltemania feud becky vs mcmahon


Yeah...that's not going to happen.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Reotor said:


> The only way I see SDL team win is if WWE decides to do what they did with Ambrose and have them win in order to put over SDL as a brand.
> But frankly I don't think the SDL women division is much of a priority for them and considering the gap between the booking, the skills and the overness of the RAW girls I don't see much chance of that happening.
> 
> The only thing we as Becky fans can hope for is for them to at least book Becky in a way that makes her look strong.
> ...


Who else can sell a feud like becky? No one. It would make sense since people still want nostalgia sasha vs bayley(get over it) and becky lynch is the only woman who can go toe to toe with stephanie on the mic. Plus best babyface vs best heel is money.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

meele said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Becky lynch is winning at survivor series. 1 vs 3 she will eliminate bayley and charlotte first then pin sasha or maybe *atephanie comes out and beats up becky to set up an intense wresltemania feud becky vs mcmahon*
> ...


Whether we like it or not a feud with a mcmahon means more attention and a high rank feud which becky needs to cement herself as the best.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Who else can sell a feud like becky? No one. It would make sense since people still want nostalgia sasha vs bayley(get over it) and becky lynch is the only woman who can go toe to toe with stephanie on the mic. Plus best babyface vs best heel is money.


If it ends with them having an mma fight at 'Mania with no script, then I'm fine. Other than that, Steph can fuck right off. Becky deserves an opponent that can keep up with her and put together a great match, not a corporate douchebag, who can't wrestle and ruins everything on Raw.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Becky's WM match is most likely going to be Nikki Bella, maybe Asuka, most likely Nikki.

On another note...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786287558892191746
:beckylol


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

meele said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Who else can sell a feud like becky? No one. It would make sense since people still want nostalgia sasha vs bayley(get over it) and becky lynch is the only woman who can go toe to toe with stephanie on the mic. Plus best babyface vs best heel is money.
> ...


This feud will have the entertainment value like stone cold vs mcmahon instead of wrestling value which is still good and becky wins the feud even better.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> This feud will have the entertainment value like stone cold vs mcmahon instead of wrestling value which is still good and becky wins the feud even better.


Stephanie doesn't put over anyone, ever.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I know Nikki hasn't looked so great recently, but I think booking wise she is still consider one of the best on the roster in the mind of many, on the level of the horsewomen. Then again if RAW has Nia on their side it's pretty much a done deal that RAW will win. The 2 chosen ones, plus Nia, Bayley and Dana who Vince is high on, it's going to be an easy win for RAW.

I'm hoping Becky ends up in a situation like HBK in 2005, 1 vs 3, eliminates the first, then the 2nd, but at the end someone interferes and distracts Becky and helps (probably Sasha) win.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> This feud will have the entertainment value like stone cold vs mcmahon instead of wrestling value which is still good and becky wins the feud even better.


Becky doesn't need an authority figure to play off of in order to have a good feud and a great match. She is a wrestler and I want to see her wrestle, not carry a non-wrestler on the biggest night of the year. I wanna see Steph get murdered aswell, but it could be some girl from Raw to avoid the interpromotional confusion. You could do Charlotte vs Steph in a faimly vs family feud, where Ric would own the McMahons on the mic every time, and Charlotte would beat her at 'Mania (I wouldn't really do that either, Charlotte deserves better too). WrestleMania should be meant for wrestlers, where you get to showcase all of your abilities agains another wrestler, who doesn't have to be carried. Having authority figures appear at WM is a waste of time that you could give to people who are there the entire year hoping for a WM moment. If a had to choose between a guaranteed 4+ star between Bex and Asuka or a really good match between Bex and Nikki (given that Nikki turns and keeps getting better, like she is right now) and a clusterfuck with Stephanie, where Steph probably actually puts up a fight and gets heat on Becky, I would go with the first option.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

meele said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > This feud will have the entertainment value like stone cold vs mcmahon instead of wrestling value which is still good and becky wins the feud even better.
> ...


Heel vs heel?


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > This feud will have the entertainment value like stone cold vs mcmahon instead of wrestling value which is still good and becky wins the feud even better.
> ...


Theres always a first time. Lets say the feud happens and its a killer one. If theu do to becky what they did to her with charlotte feud and sasha absorbs all of beckys hard work then im really done with wwe.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Heel vs heel?


Steph burries both heels and faces (she burried Charlotte before, Paul Hayman, Y2J etc.) so it doesn't really matter. Becky (and all of the women, both from Raw and SDL) should stay away from authority storylines. We have enough of them in the Universal Title feud, if Seth pedigrees/curb stomps Steph or Kev gives her a powerbomb (or a package piledriver :mark it will be the moment of retribution you seem to be waiting for. Meanwhile Becky can spend her time wrestling squares and circles around SDL's chicks.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I dunno why the Smackdown womens champion would feud with the Raw commissioner or whatever her title is, but itd get Becky more attention so that'd be cool.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I dunno why the Smackdown womens champion would feud with the Raw commissioner or whatever her title is, but itd get Becky more attention so that'd be cool.


Well, a simple viable reason would be Team RAW lost and Steph would want revenge on the woman responsible for beating them.
Then again you can also make a feud where Steph wants to punish the last woman on the RAW team to be eliminated because it would be "her fault" for RAW losing.

In theory feuding with Steph is a great idea, Steph is great at getting heat and she can easily make a star out of almost anyone on the roster if she wanted to.

But in practice as we all know, she never does.
The last thing I want is for Becky to feud with Steph and get buried verbally every week without being able to say anything back and losing in a match to a non wrestler in WM or SS.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Becky lynch is winning at survivor series. 1 vs 3 she will eliminate bayley and charlotte first then pin sasha or maybe atephanie comes out and beats up becky to set up an intense wresltemania feud becky vs mcmahon


Mate I can't stress how much of a pipe dream that is. Becky spent the first half of the year being jobbed out to Charlotte and has never defeated Sasha. Then suddenly she goes over both in one night? No way. WWE don't want her to look as good as the other three, they never have and never will. Becky's place with Sasha, Bayley and Charlotte will always be below them and that's why the brand split is a godsend for her.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Mate I can't stress how much of a pipe dream that is. Becky spent the first half of the year being jobbed out to Charlotte and has never defeated Sasha. Then suddenly she goes over both in one night? No way. WWE don't want her to look as good as the other three, they never have and never will. Becky's place with Sasha, Bayley and Charlotte will always be below them and that's why the brand split is a godsend for her.


she tapped Sasha out before, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Becky kept loosing to Sasha and Charlotte because the initial plan was Sasha/Charlotte at WM (also Lana vs Summer Rae), Becky wasn't even supposed to get any attention at 'Mania. Now, in theory, she is in the top 3 women on the roster (next to Sasha and Asuka), so her beating Sasha or Charlotte at SS isn't absolutely impossible and shouldn't be that huge of a deal.
Personally I wouldn't go for the 4HW 3 vs 1 route. There will be a special moment where the 4 of them square off again in the future in a ffa scenario. A 1v1 ending with Sasha vs Becky, where Becky wins is the perfect ending, because noone is absolutely dominant, but, like I said earlier, you place the SDL title on the same level as the Raw title, and you give Sasha a reason to be upset, which will lead to her turn.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm sure Becky will be made to look strong but the result of the match will be planting seeds for Sasha v Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky Lynch vs Stephanie Mcmahon (not at wrestlemania though) could work down the line especially if Becky is sole Survivor and Becky has defeated many raw superstars. (sometime after wrestlemania) Mick down the line trades Becky to Raw, Stephanie doesn't want Becky and is bitter over Becky embarrassing raw so she does everything in her power to stop Becky from winning the Raw Women's Championship out of spite. Becky can get really over on raw if they give her proper story direction like the other 3 have got and has so many new potential storylines while the other 3 have a lot of rehashes from NXT.

Since Becky is the least promoted of the Horsewomen it can work into a big underdog story on raw.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I never want to see Steph wrestle ever again.

As for SSeries, no way SD is winning unless The Raw team turn on eachother (Charlotte on Sasha, or Sasha on Bayley, etc.) Though there's just as much chance (or more) that the SD teams turns on eachother.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky Lynch vs Stephanie Mcmahon (not at wrestlemania though) could work down the line especially if Becky is sole Survivor and Becky has defeated many raw superstars. (sometime after wrestlemania) Mick down the line trades Becky to Raw, Stephanie doesn't want Becky and is bitter over Becky embarrassing raw so she does everything in her power to stop Becky from winning the Raw Women's Championship out of spite. Becky can get really over on raw if they give her proper story direction like the other 3 have got and has so many new potential storylines while the other 3 have a lot of rehashes from NXT.
> 
> Since Becky is the least promoted of the Horsewomen it can work into a big underdog story on raw.


This could work, BUT: I'm expecting the next draft to take place before SummerSlam 2016, and by then everyone will have forgotten Survivor Series. Seriously, there is no "Big 4" anymore IMO. It's "Big 3" RR, WM and SummerSlam. To put this into perspective: The Undertaker is my childhood favourite, but I have absolutely no memories of him appearing at last year's Survivor Series, I actually had to check Wikipedia to make sure it happened, and even now my memory is shady. I also don't remember who won the Survivor Series match last year. I don't even remember who competed in it. Ultimately, the 5v5 is meaningless.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> she tapped Sasha out before, I'm pretty sure.


In a non-televised match years ago. House show matches are meaningless and WWE definitely thinks so. As far as the network and tv go, Sasha is undefeated against Becky.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> In a non-televised match years ago. House show matches are meaningless and WWE definitely thinks so. As far as the network and tv go, Sasha is undefeated against Becky.


ah wait nevermind, I looked it up, what I was remembering was a match they had last November where Sasha tapped but the ref didnt see it and Sasha ended up winning. Forgot a vital detail, there


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

What you guys think if "that one person from the NXT spoilers" comes to Smackdown? I can't say who it is for now :ambrose5


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Flik said:


> What you guys think if "that one person from the NXT spoilers" comes to Smackdown? I can't say who it is for now :ambrose5


I'd love to see it as long as they're not made into a total jobber or burying machine. A balance needs to be struck.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Flik said:


> What you guys think if "that one person from the NXT spoilers" comes to Smackdown? I can't say who it is for now :ambrose5


WWE themselves spoiled it, so is it really a spoiler anymore?

but I would LOVE to see this potential match that youre inferring about.


----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

She who must not be named would be a good heel on Smackdown. I'd like to see her slightly higher than Nattie on the card, who I view as a plain ol' jobber at this point.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

:becky


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Mickie james or nikki storm?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Nikki Storm debuted on TV yesterday so thats not a spoiler at all. Though her/Becky would be great too


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

In terms of opponents I'd like to see Becky face: Asuka, Ember Moon, Nikki Cross, Peyton Royce, Billie Kay and Emma. She could have really good matches with any of these girls.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> WWE themselves spoiled it, so is it really a spoiler anymore?
> 
> but I would LOVE to see *this potential match* that youre inferring about.


Seriously now, Asuka or Mickie, because I'm getting confused myself.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Does nikki storm have the similar quirky attitude becky has?


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Becky's TV & PPV stats against some of her most common opponents (including tag matches, DQ's and cout out's unfortunately, can't do anything about that, maybe I will do some maths later and update this bracket):
vs Charlotte 8W 12L 1D
vs Sasha 1W 16L 4D (they deserve to have their tv deal cancelled just for thisfpalm)
vs Brie Bella 9W 9L 0D
vs Alicia Fox 7W 5L 0D
vs Naomi 6W 5L 0D
vs Nikki Bella 6W 5L 0D
vs Bayley 5W 3L 1D
vs Natalya 4W 5L 0D
vs Alexia Bliss 3W 5L 0D
vs Tamina 6W 2L 0D
vs Dana Brooke 2W 5L 0D - (this too)
vs Paige 2W 3L 0D
vs Summer Rae 5W 0L 0D
vs Carmella 1W 2L 0D
vs Emma(lina -_-) 1W 2L 0D


UPDATE

All WWE 1v1 TV & PPV matches, no DQ's and count outs

win-lose-draw

vs Summer 4-0
vs Charlotte 1-7(1 PPV)
vs Sasha 0-6(1 Takeover)-1 + 3 no contests 
vs Bayley 3-2
vs Sarah Dobson (Crazy Mary Dobson from RoH) 1-0
vs Jessie McKay (Billie Kay) 1-0
vs Brie Bella 4-0
vs Tamina 2-1
vs Alicia 3-0
vs Paige 2-1
vs Naomi 1-0
vs Emma 0-1
vs Dana Brooke 1-3
vs Natalya 1-1(PPV)
Alexia Bliss 1-1


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Becky's TV & PPV stats against some of her most common opponents (including tag matches, DQ's and cout out's unfortunately, can't do anything about that, maybe I will do some maths later and update this bracket):
> vs Charlotte 8W 12L 1D
> vs Sasha 1W 16L 4D (they deserve to have their tv deal cancelled just for thisfpalm)
> vs Brie Bella 9W 9L 0D
> ...


Jesus they pretty much made it clear that she wasn't the original plan back then.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Lol at these stats, and some people still think of them as the 4 horsewomen burying everyone, when it's light and day strong booking between Charlotte/Sasha and Becky.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

meele said:


> UPDATE
> 
> All WWE 1v1 TV & PPV matches, no DQ's and count outs
> 
> ...


Dreadful.
And then they have the gall to pretend Bayley is the underdog.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Dreadful.
> And then they have the gall to pretend Bayley is the underdog.


"Because she got called up a year later hurr durr."
The thing they don't mention is that she got called up a year later, because she has been the NXT Women's champion for 223 days. Thats like pretending John Cena is an underdog because he never won the Universal Championship. Bayley's W/L ratio is pretty bad aswell tbh, but by no means is she more of an unerdog than Becky.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

meele said:


> "Because she got called up a year later hurr durr."
> The thing they don't mention is that she got called up a year later, because she has been the NXT Women's champion for 223 days. Thats like pretending John Cena is an underdog because he never won the Universal Championship. Bayley's W/L ratio is pretty bad aswell tbh, but by no means is she more of an unerdog than Becky.


iirc Becky wasn't originally planned to be brought up and Bayley only got held back because she was injured so they used Becky in her place.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> iirc Becky wasn't originally planned to be brought up and Bayley only got held back because she was injured so they used Becky in her place.


Oh, yeah, she broke her hand before the invasion angle. So I guess the original plans were to have Sasha drop the title to Becky in Brooklyn - right? Then they may have just swapped their roles. Becky would have been the late callup left in NXT and Bayley would have been the missused underdog on the main roster.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Oh, yeah, she broke her hand before the invasion angle. So I guess the original plans were to have Sasha drop the title to Becky in Brooklyn - right? Then they may have just swapped their roles. Becky would have been the late callup left in NXT and Bayley would have been the missused underdog on the main roster.


Becky's contract was nearly up in NXT so they had to call her up. I think if Bayley wouldn't have got injured they would have been called them up together.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> iirc Becky wasn't originally planned to be brought up and Bayley only got held back because she was injured so they used Becky in her place.


Completely and utterly false. Don't invent things.

WWE went back and forth on it. But it was 1. Charlotte 2. Becky 3. Sasha in that order in all scenarios. Bayley was never being called up. 

If one person was getting called up it was Charlotte. If two it was Charlotte and Becky.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

JCole said:


> Completely and utterly false. Don't invent things.
> 
> WWE went back and forth on it. But it was 1. Charlotte 2. Becky 3. Sasha in that order in all scenarios. Bayley was never being called up.
> 
> If one person was getting called up it was Charlotte. If two it was Charlotte and Becky.


What's your basis for assuming that Becky was more of a priority than Sasha? All evidence suggests otherwise. Charlotte was undeniably thought of more highly than the others but there's no reason to think Becky was given preference over Sasha. IIRC, Becky was the one to tap in their triple threat at Mania.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> "Because she got called up a year later hurr durr."
> The thing they don't mention is that she got called up a year later, because she has been the NXT Women's champion for 223 days. Thats like pretending John Cena is an underdog because he never won the Universal Championship. Bayley's W/L ratio is pretty bad aswell tbh, but by no means is she more of an unerdog than Becky.



The forced narrative they are going with is how Bayley was hasn't won a championship on the main roster, how she's the odd one out. As mentioned before it only works if Becky wins the Raw Women's championship before Bayley and it feels so unnatural knowing NXT history. Bayley won the NXT Women's championship while Becky didn't win that or the Raw Women's Championship. The odd one out narrative was brought up only a month into Bayley's main roster run.

Becky still feels like the bigger underdog and the odd one out of the 4.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

JCole said:


> Completely and utterly false. Don't invent things.
> 
> WWE went back and forth on it. But it was 1. Charlotte 2. Becky 3. Sasha in that order in all scenarios. Bayley was never being called up.
> 
> If one person was getting called up it was Charlotte. If two it was Charlotte and Becky.


How do you know all those details? Any source?



Zydeco said:


> What's your basis for assuming that Becky was more of a priority than Sasha? All evidence suggests otherwise. Charlotte was undeniably thought of more highly than the others but there's no reason to think Becky was given preference over Sasha. IIRC, Becky was the one to tap in their triple threat at Mania.


Well, in his defense, their 'Mania match took place 8 months after being called up, and a lot of their plans have changed. Sasha didn't do anything significant on the main roster in 2015. She was sidelined with team B.A.D, while team PCB (these names fpalm) was feuding against The Bellas. Have you noticed how Becky was given the deciding fall at SummerSlam 2015 instead of Charlotte (or Sasha)? I think they had plans for her, but changed their minds in favour of the other 2, and then changed them again in early 2016, adding her to the 'Mania match (to take the fall, but whatever).


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

JCole said:


> Completely and utterly false. Don't invent things.
> 
> WWE went back and forth on it. But it was 1. Charlotte 2. Becky 3. Sasha in that order in all scenarios. Bayley was never being called up.
> 
> If one person was getting called up it was Charlotte. If two it was Charlotte and Becky.


I've also heard this. I dunno if its legitimate but its not like hes making it up on his own.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Zydeco said:


> What's your basis for assuming that Becky was more of a priority than Sasha? All evidence suggests otherwise. Charlotte was undeniably thought of more highly than the others but there's no reason to think Becky was given preference over Sasha. IIRC, Becky was the one to tap in their triple threat at Mania.


Who mentioned priority or preference? Also please don't debase the value of the word "evidence" please.



meele said:


> How do you know all those details? Any source?


The Wrestling Observer and my own knowledge.

Please don't invent stories as people will assume it as law and they will be quoted back to me for years and years and that would be really annoying. 

Sasha still had unfinished business with Bayley in NXT. Becky and Charlotte were travel partners and Becky's 2 year NXT contract was coming due.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I've never heard the contract thing, I heard that Steph saw the promo video for her match with Sasha and was sold on her right there and wanted her brought up. If her contract was up they couldvde just signed her to a new one.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

JCole said:


> Who mentioned priority or preference? Also please don't debase the value of the word "evidence" please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't invent anything I recall reading about it just like you have with your counter claim and I clearly started "iirc" I never claimed it has truth only speculated on what I read, I also read Bayley's broken hand kept her back at the time along with HHH not thinking her gimmick would translate to a MR audience no one really knows for sure why she was held back we can only debate on what rumors we hear so please don't put words in my mouth, as for Becky's contract she signed in a 2 year deal with NxT in April 2013 so we can assume she signed another contract in April 2015 a full 4 months before her MR debut and within that 4 month period her NxT push happened she won the No1 contendership triple threat and faced Sasha at the following Takeover with her new gimmick and look.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> I've never heard the contract thing, I heard that Steph saw the promo video for her match with Sasha and was sold on her right there and wanted her brought up. If her contract was up they couldvde just signed her to a new one.


Yes Stephanie is/was a big fan and part of the case for her call up. 




tommo010 said:


> I didn't invent anything I recall reading about it just like you have with your counter claim and I clearly started "iirc" I never claimed it has truth only speculated on what I read, I also read Bayley's broken hand kept her back at the time along with HHH not thinking her gimmick would translate to a MR audience no one really knows for sure why she was held back we can only debate on what rumors we hear so please don't put words in my mouth, as for Becky's contract she signed in a 2 year deal with NxT in April 2013 so we can assume she signed another contract in April 2015 a full 4 months before her MR debut and within that 4 month period her NxT push happened she won the No1 contendership triple threat and faced Sasha at the following Takeover with her new gimmick and look.


I don't even know where to begin. Read what? Where? By whom? Like I said things people "read" become gospel.

Your NXT contract begins when you start at NXT. They weren't paying her when she was still in Ireland.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Also on the stats you guys are obsessed with idea WWE doesn't think much of Becky. When she's the Smackdown Champion, over as fuck and his used all the time for media and PR.

Some of you no matter how many times I tell you seem to be able to grasp that Becky wins by losing. She's a very good worker, naturally sympathetic and sells a loss better than pretty much anyone in the company. Her being booked to dominate wouldn't play to her strengths. You are a fool to even think otherwise.

Then you combine that with a load of old nonsense about the thought behind her call up.

But keep wearing the tinfoil hat guys.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

JCole said:


> Also on the stats you guys are obsessed with idea WWE doesn't think much of Becky. When she's the Smackdown Champion, over as fuck and his used all the time for media and PR.
> 
> Some of you no matter how many times I tell you seem to be able to grasp that Becky wins by losing. She's a very good worker, naturally sympathetic and sells a loss better than pretty much anyone in the company. Her being booked to dominate wouldn't play to her strengths. You are a fool to even think otherwise.
> 
> ...


Sasha fans are happy when Sasha wins.
Charlotte fans are happy when Charlotte wins.
Bayley fans are happy when Bayley wins.
But Becky fans are supposed to be happy when she loses, but doesn't get absolutely raped.
We want to see our favourite wrestler win - odd huh?
Sasha has been booked strong, but is over with live crowds as an underdog anyways. Exact same applies to Bayley. We don't need to see Becky being beaten more and more. She has been established as an underdog, and now that she is a champion, it's time she proves that, in keyfabe, she is not a crap wrestler, and can hold her own. Her losing here and there is fine, but I don't want her championship reign to look like the past year of her career. There is a line between benefiting from loses and loosing credibility and overness in the eyes of casual viewers, and if WWE was to use your logic, they could be on the verge of crossing that line anytime now. You won't keep getting more over like this to no end. For example, noone cares about Zack Ryder anymore, because he's been burried too much, same could have happened to Becky if she hadn't won the championship, then got injured, and then came back to keep loosing not only matches, but entire feuds, like she has been so far.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

JCole said:


> Also on the stats you guys are obsessed with idea WWE doesn't think much of Becky. When she's the Smackdown Champion, over as fuck and his used all the time for media and PR.
> 
> Some of you no matter how many times I tell you seem to be able to grasp that Becky wins by losing. She's a very good worker, naturally sympathetic and sells a loss better than pretty much anyone in the company. Her being booked to dominate wouldn't play to her strengths. You are a fool to even think otherwise.
> 
> ...


I can only speak for myself, and everyone else is free to disagree with me, but its sort of a mark-ish thing I think. Like, I _know_, logically, that shes better as the sort of underdog/fighter character, and that itd be weird if she was booked like Sasha and all that, or at least it would probably fall kinda flat after a few weeks. Shes being used very well, logically, and shes obviously in a great position as of right now. Shes the champion for christ sakes, and the only woman who has more merch than her is Sasha. Shes clearly in a top position.

Butttt at the same time for some reason it does just _feel _like shes undervalued, because she loses pretty often and it doesnt feel like she gets as much attention as Charlotte/Sasha/Bayley, which sucks because shes better than them. Like, it doesnt _feel _like shes treated like as much of a star as those three.

I know that thats rubbish, a blind person could see that there are loads of women that are 'treated' worse than her in the company. Maybe its just a comparison thing. Like, we all see Sasha whos been pinned like once in her entire main roster career, and Charlotte who was champ for almost a year straight, and both of them are sold as legitimate stars on Raw, whereas Becky is being presented as part of an ensemble of women, and while thats more interesting to watch it results in Becky sorta being a step below them. If that wasnt happening then maybe myself and others would be more rational about the whole thing, but as long as Sasha and Charlotte (and soon Bayley, once she settles in) get these high profile spots its always gonna _feel _like they could be doing more with Becky.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

JCole said:


> Who mentioned priority or preference?


The prioritisation of one over another seemed to be the point of your post, unless I'm misunderstanding you. Are you referring to the literal chronological order they were brought up? Weren't they all brought up on the same night?



> Also please don't debase the value of the word "evidence" please.


Learn the difference between "proof" and "evidence". Evidence isn't necessarily proof. Sasha has featured in more high-profile matches than Becky. That's evidence that the people backstage prefer her to Becky. However, on its own it's not _proof_. It's merely a piece of _evidence_. There's a big difference.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

We all know becky has lost so much but she has gotten the brass ring when they didnt expect it. Like paul o. Brien said theres no one in wwe that got over like she did by losing. When was the last time a jobber got 20 merch items before becoming champ? Her comic con lines were selling more than rhe top stars and little things like that. Becky is the real deal.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Elret1994 said:


> We all know becky has lost so much but she has gotten the brass ring when they didnt expect it. Like paul o. Brien said theres no one in wwe that got over like she did by losing. When was the last time a jobber got 20 merch items before becoming champ? Her comic con lines were selling more than rhe top stars and little things like that. Becky is the real deal.


Pretty much this. Whether they originally intended for Becky to be a focal point, i don't know, the initial goofy face character suggests not, but whatever way you look at it, i believe Becky has materialised into a star as far as the women go. She'll always be in the conversation with the rest of the 4HW i think.

Take someone like Naomi for example, she's quite talented but has never been given the title, despite having a few opportunities, Becky has surpassed her in the pecking order as well as popularity. They could have given anyone the belt at Backlash but chose Becky because they obviously believed in her to lead the way, at No Mercy they could have stripped her but they didn't, which suggests they want her to remain champion. I think WWE knows what they have with Becky now, and i doubt they'll squander her overall appeal.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > We all know becky has lost so much but she has gotten the brass ring when they didnt expect it. Like paul o. Brien said theres no one in wwe that got over like she did by losing. When was the last time a jobber got 20 merch items before becoming champ? Her comic con lines were selling more than rhe top stars and little things like that. Becky is the real deal.
> ...


Her missing two weeks just showed how impirtant becky is to the show. U instantly felt how sd women division wasnt the same without her.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> We all know becky has lost so much but she has gotten the brass ring when they didnt expect it. Like paul o. Brien said *theres no one in wwe that got over like she did by losing.* When was the last time a jobber got 20 merch items before becoming champ? Her comic con lines were selling more than rhe top stars and little things like that. Becky is the real deal.


In my opinion she didn't get over BY losing. She got over IN SPITE of it. She was over ever since Takeover Unstoppable, and then when she got called up, she got over again in her feud against Charlotte. We can only imagine how much more over she would have been if they gave her more protective booking and the opportunities Sasha and Charlotte get.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Pretty much this. Whether they originally intended for Becky to be a focal point, i don't know, the initial goofy face character suggests not, but whatever way you look at it, i believe Becky has materialised into a star as far as the women go. She'll always be in the conversation with the rest of the 4HW i think.
> 
> Take someone like Naomi for example, she's quite talented but has never been given the title, despite having a few opportunities, Becky has surpassed her in the pecking order as well as popularity. They could have given anyone the belt at Backlash but chose Becky because they obviously believed in her to lead the way, at No Mercy they could have stripped her but they didn't, which suggests they want her to remain champion. I think WWE knows what they have with Becky now, and i doubt they'll squander her overall appeal.


Lita on the pre-show said Dana Brooke is the next Becky Lynch. I laughed at first, then realized that she was never the original plan. Usually when they make that kind of comparison it's usually for one's who get over unintentionally. 

I never really got the impression main roster audiences hated it as much as she was pretty unknown at the time. Becky for the most part was a comedy character just like Bayley was.

Paige did get booed during her pipebomb promo (pretty much the only time by the way) when she insulted Becky. It felt like Becky was there to help Charlotte get over as a face without pushing Becky. The mindset was, you have this pure and innocent babyface in Becky have Charlotte stand up and protect her from anyone who tries to harm her and she'll get over just by doing so. The problem is the crowd wanted to get to know Becky more and started to really hate Charlotte.

Naomi is very athletic and does really well on tv matches, but she has a habit of being really sloppy on ppv. There was an infamous botched finish I think at Wrestlemania 30 in which the plan was Aj makes Naomi tap out, but the catch is Aj forcefully makes Naomi's locked hand tap out which sets up a rematch for the next night. Naomi wins the title the next night. 

The problems were 1. The Referee was out of position and 2. Naomi tapped out with her free hand. 

Since the ref was out of position when Naomi tapped out with her free hand, what the ref saw was Naomi losing clean. 

What was originally supposed to be Naomi winning the title on the post mania raw had to be changed to Paige.

I can see Becky having a good length reign and she should.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> In my opinion she didn't get over BY losing. She got over IN SPITE of it. She was over ever since Takeover Unstoppable, and then when she got called up, she got over again in her feud against Charlotte. We can only imagine how much more over she would have been if they gave her more protective booking and the opportunities Sasha and Charlotte get.



Becky got over by losing at Nxt Takeover Unstoppable.

That kind of booking is cancerous on the wrong person.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

meele said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > We all know becky has lost so much but she has gotten the brass ring when they didnt expect it. Like paul o. Brien said *theres no one in wwe that got over like she did by losing.* When was the last time a jobber got 20 merch items before becoming champ? Her comic con lines were selling more than rhe top stars and little things like that. Becky is the real deal.
> ...


Yea thats phrased better. I wonder if she will get a much bigger role in smackdown since cena is going to be out and besides him shes the only true babyface and i believe her promo work can somehow work to fill in a gap even though she wont wrestle guys but interact with them can be interesting.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

We have another one :yay

:beckyhi

:becky :beckywhat :beckylol



> *Lass Kicker Lays the Smack Down*
> 
> DIT alumnae and WWE Superstar Becky Lynch has been having the year of her life in 2016.
> With a Wrestlemania show-stealer preceding a move to SmackDown Live in the Summer brand-split, the Dubliner’s amazing year reached a peak when she won the first ever SmackDown Women’s Championship at last month’s BackLash pay-per-view event.
> ...


http://www.edition.ie/sport/lass-kicker-lays-the-smack-down-7570


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Bryan said three elimination matches, so hopefully that means Bex can just defend her title and not mess around with what will probably be a loss to the Raw team :/


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Hurin said:


> Bryan said three elimination matches, so hopefully that means Bex can just defend her title and not mess around with what will probably be a loss to the Raw team :/


He said Tag Team, Women main eventers have a elimination match. I'd rather have Becky Defend the Smackdown women's championship at Survivor Series say a 2 out of 3 falls match against Bliss than her be in that pointless elimination match.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> He said Tag Team, Women main eventers have a elimination match. I'd rather have Becky Defend the Smackdown women's championship at Survivor Series say a 2 out of 3 falls match against Bliss than her be in that pointless elimination match.


That's what I meant, I don't think he said they all had to be 5 vs 5, classic survivor series matches. Besides rumor is "Big 4" PPVs are going to be four hours so I'd hope Bex would just be defending her title instead.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> We all know becky has lost so much but she has gotten the brass ring when they didnt expect it. Like paul o. Brien said theres no one in wwe that got over like she did by losing. When was the last time a jobber got 20 merch items before becoming champ? Her comic con lines were selling more than rhe top stars and little things like that. Becky is the real deal.


There's posters in this thread that think Bayley, Becky, Sasha and Charlotte are one in the same and must be booked the exact same. People in this thread constantly compare them to each other as they want to run with the absolutely nonsense narrative that WWE doesn't think much of Becky. When any rational person can see they are booking Becky to her strengths.

From that interview:


> she “couldn’t be happier with life”


Sorry about your narrative guys.

Stop inventing imaginary slights.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


> We have another one :yay
> 
> :beckyhi
> 
> ...


More :beckyhi gifs? :yes

Also, dat interview. Idk what it is. She just seems so real in all these interviews and panels--idk how else to put it. And every time I think I can't possibly be more of a fan, she wins me over yet again. I'm also holding out hope for a 4hw Mania match at 33. Not sure if it will make it to the ME, but it should definitely be booked. And :lmao cow number 2 :lmao :beckylol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

This would make for another good becky gif


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> There's posters in this thread that think Bayley, Becky, Sasha and Charlotte are one in the same and must be booked the exact same. People in this thread constantly compare them to each other as they want to run with the absolutely nonsense narrative that WWE doesn't think much of Becky. When any rational person can see they are booking Becky to her strengths.
> 
> From that interview:
> 
> ...


The main question was during the early mid stages where Becky was used to get other people over. Charlotte as a face and later as a heel, Sasha as a babyface with casuals, Naomi and Tamina as heels post rumble (undone by Sasha taking both out single handedly), Emma and Dana after Wrestlemania. The last 2 and what they failed to do was keep Becky hot to help them get over.

In the December-January months, they were advertising Charlotte vs Sasha Banks vs Paige at live events. That is a good possible way to set up Sasha vs Charlotte at Wrestlemania with Paige taking the fall say at a big 4 ppv. They did tease a future 1 on 1 match before. Paige got a concussion and Sasha got a Knee injury which forced them to change plans. Becky was brought in as a substitute. They didn't expect the Becky-Charlotte feud to do so well so they added Becky to the match.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes I watch the show dude.

The preferred topic of this thread is how Becky is looked at as inferior by management when isn't true, healthy or right in October 2016.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> Yes I watch the show dude.
> 
> The preferred topic of this thread is how Becky is looked at as inferior by management when isn't true, healthy or right in October 2016.


 Now no but back then yeah. The Charlotte Becky feud helped change that.

The earliest tease of Sasha Charlotte 1 on 1 was Battleground 2015.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

JCole said:


> *There's posters in this thread that think Bayley, Becky, Sasha and Charlotte are one in the same and must be booked the exact same.* People in this thread constantly compare them to each other as they want to run with the absolutely nonsense narrative that WWE doesn't think much of Becky. When any rational person can see *they are booking Becky to her strengths.
> *
> From that interview:
> 
> ...


I have never seen anyone say that.

Her booking is mixed up with Bayley's in my opinion. Bayley is this grown kid that you would expect to come up short plenty of times. Becky is supposed to be a "Lass Kicker", which would indicate that even though she is a babyface, she can get pissed off at someone and beat them up. Sami Zayn has a gimmick of a happy babyface, but when you make him angry, he starts throwing closed fists and stompig away at your face. That's how I would expect Becky to be booked, but for the past months it's been:
-she keeps getting beaten on the road to a PPV
-she gets beaten on the PPV aswell
-someone turns on her
-repeat


Taking a pinfall in short tag matches 60% of the time is being booked to your strengths, is it? Her strength is mat-bsaed grappling and story telling. She's not talentless, she doesn't need the "sympathy booking" to get over, and it might end up hurting her instead. And the fact that she is larger than the rest of SDL division and is a legit fighter (to a degree), works against that booking logic.
She has never been let all out in a 1v1 match on the main roster yet, unlike Sasha and Charlotte, so it's not even about winning or loosing, it's about being able to showcase your in-ring abilities. It's pretty clear that Sasha and Charlotte are still the main focus over Becky (not hating on them btw.), and I feel like you are trying to prove that they're not. 
And the fact that she has been given the title doesn't mean all of her loses have been erased, it's an opportunity to make up for them.

She doesn't have to be booked like Sasha or Charlotte, but she must be protected more than she has been since post-Mania, because that's when it started getting really annoying.

And please, quote that one dude who said that she IS NOT happy with her life. Noone ever said it. It's almost like you are imagining it...


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787371167778803716
:beckylol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787000132466245632
:lol BeX-23?










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787108895676305408


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

According to reddit, Becky is in the top 10 of WWE talents who have worked more than 100 matches this year, so far, at 127 matches placing her in the 10th position behind Dolph Ziggler at 130 and ahead of Charlotte at 124.

For comparison's sake, Charlotte as mentioned is in the 11th position at 124 matches, Bayley is in the 29th position at 100 matches, and Sasha hasn't yet made the cut--her next match will be her 100th.

Among the women, Nattie is in the 18th position at 110 matches. No other women have made the cut yet.

The women in particular have seemingly been heavily affected by a string of injuries this year. Naomi, Tamina, Summer, Sasha, Emma, and now whatever has Becky momentarily out of commission. And then of course Nikki who has been out injured all year. I guess Paige has allegedly been dealing with injuries, too? I can't recall if Alicia was injured or not, but I think she might have been for a short while? 

In hindsight, despite a lot of the flak WWE gets for allegedly pushing only the HW, it's a damn good thing that 3 of the 4 HW came up to the MR when they did. Imagine what the women's division would look like without them, bearing all of these injuries in mind. It'd have been a cold, dead, ghost town in the women's division--Nattie, Summer, and later on, Dana would have been the primary standard bearers... later to be joined by NXT call-ups of Alexa, Eva, Carmella, Nia, and Bayley at the draft.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Hug-Fo-Re-Ver
*clap* *clap* *clap clap clap*
Hug-Fo-Re-Ver
*clap* *clap* *clap clap clap*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787371167778803716
> :beckylol
> 
> 
> ...


Becky is one of the few people on Earth who could say these horrible puns and still have it come off as charming and endearing.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oxj9-5jHt8

"Yooooooo whatsup?!?"
Who picks up a call with such excitement?:lol

And does this mean that she's been let out of the hospital?

(every time I paste a link into the [YOUTUBE] brackets, the video breaks, dunno why)


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

meele said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oxj9-5jHt8
> 
> "Yooooooo whatsup?!?"
> Who picks up a call with such excitement?:lol
> ...


ftfy






Also, :beckylol :lmao


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oxj9-5jHt8
> 
> "Yooooooo whatsup?!?"
> Who picks up a call with such excitement?:lol
> ...


I'm pretty sure she was only in the hospital briefly, which is good.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787371167778803716
> :beckylol


Oh Becky, this is why us in the Lynch mob love you so much.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Haha becky got paul o brien some heat. This is a good day.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

travis420 said:


>


Dem guns


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

How long do you guys see Becky holding the title for? Who takes it from her? I Noted before I have noticed patterns in Becky's stories, character and booking.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> How long do you guys see Becky holding the title for? Who takes it from her? I Noted before I have noticed patterns in Becky's stories, character and booking.


I'd let her have it until around the Rumble, lose it to Nikki, then have her win it back at Mania.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> How long do you guys see Becky holding the title for? Who takes it from her? I Noted before I have noticed patterns in Becky's stories, character and booking.


Asuka takes it from her the first smackdown PPV after wrestlemaina.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't know but she totally just punked a random hater out on Twitter, so much so that they seem to have deleted their account, I guess on account of the Lynch Mob rising against them.

But on the topic of when she might lose it... I don't mind, but I hope it's to someone like a heel Nikki, or even a heel Naomi. Otherwise, I'd rather she kept it until the brands get shaken up a bit, or until there's more NXT call ups etc.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I'd let her have it until around the Rumble, lose it to Nikki, then have her win it back at Mania.


I don't think they are gonna hot potato it. With Emma headed to Raw it just feels like Smackdown is going to get a big call-up soon.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> Better and better everyday


:becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

That reminds me, Ryan Ward who is the lead writer for Smackdown. With the women's championship in NXT, it usually had good length reigns face or heel and has been held by 5 women in total.

Becky can pretty much feud with anyone face or heel.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> How long do you guys see Becky holding the title for? Who takes it from her? I Noted before I have noticed patterns in Becky's stories, character and booking.


At least until TLC in December. It'll be either Nikki or Natalya that eventually beats her. Maybe Eva if they really want heat on her.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

She can lose it next year.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> At least until TLC in December. It'll be either Nikki or Natalya that eventually beats her. Maybe Eva if they really want heat on her.


Natalya is already losing frequently on main event and she really isn't over at all, Eva's schtick has a limited shelf life. She will get heat but she doesn't have a compelling hook. Nikki probably will.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> *Natalya is already losing frequently on main event and she really isn't over at all,* Eva's schtick has a limited shelf life. She will get heat but she doesn't have a compelling hook. Nikki probably will.


She's been this way for years, didn't stop her from making Becky tap out a couple of months ago. Never doubt WWE's ability to put the title on someone people just don't care about.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The way I see it, Becky losing the title is a giant package of gift-wrapped heat for a deserving heel that is worth the investment, and most importantly, could use the heat and turn it into something productive for the brand and the division. This rules out most of the roster as things stand right now, tbh. So, it's not a matter of _when_ Becky should drop the title, it's a matter of who is ready for that heat, who can use that heat and turn it into something of value, and what story can be told to setup and warrant all of this.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Asuka takes it from her the first smackdown PPV after wrestlemaina.


I can't see Becky holding it that long. Even so, Vinnie Mac in all his wisdom will probably send Asuka to Raw if she leaves NXT at all. It's happened with a lot of the recent call ups: Bayley, Balor, Enzo&Cass, Nia, Dana. Now there's rumours of Joe going there too.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> She's been this way for years, didn't stop her from making Becky tap out a couple of months ago. Never doubt WWE's ability to put the title on someone people just don't care about.


To paint Becky as a choke artist, she needed to lose and it made Becky's 1st ppv singles win at Backlash all that much more sweeter in hindsight.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> To paint Becky as a choke artist, she needed to lose and it made Becky's 1st ppv singles win at Backlash all that much more sweeter in hindsight.


It made it less sweet to me, because it just made up for the loss at BG. 

As for her reign, I don't know if there will be enough TV time at Royal Rumble for the SDL womens championship match. They have 8 other championships to take care of, and there might be a women's Rumble (I hope there will be).

But assuming that they manage to fit that match into the card, I would book it like this:
- face Nikki challenges Becky to a championship match
- they main event an SDL episode, where Becky almost wins clean, but Nikki turns heel and gets herself dq'ed and beats Becky up at the ringside
- at RR Nikki wins the title with the help of eva
- Becky feuds with eva (who avoids contact at all cost), which ends at SDL's pre-Mania PPV (FastLane?) with Becky owning eva and winning the feud
- Nikki feuds with Naomi, which ends at that PPV aswell with Nikki winning
- at WM they have a long back and forward match (15+ minutes) and Becky wins with the dis-arm-her. I would have them do some cool spots: a dive from Becky (she does it only on special occasions), Becky kicking out of the TKO, Becky kicking out of rake to the eye + roll up with tight grab and Nikki kicking out of a second rope german suplex.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

meele said:


> _But assuming that they manage to fit that match into the card, I would book it like this:
> - face Nikki challenges Becky to a championship match_
> *- they main event an SDL episode, where Becky almost wins clean, but Nikki turns heel and gets herself dq'ed and beats Becky up at the ringside*
> _- at RR Nikki wins the title with the help of eva
> ...


I wouldn't even bother with the SDL episode heel turn. I'd rather the heel turn be a "shock" during the actual PPV match. Plus I'd rather keep them from facing off on TV until the actual PPV.

Also, I don't really see Nikki taking a second rope german.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Crasp said:


> I wouldn't even bother with the SDL episode heel turn. I'd rather the heel turn be a "shock" during the actual PPV match. Plus I'd rather keep them from facing off on TV until the actual PPV.
> 
> Also, I don't really see Nikki taking a second rope german.


I was expecting someone to say this, but you see there are like 8 SDL between TLC and Royal Rumble and I don't know how they would fill such a long gap between PPV with only 6 people on the roster.

It could be that pump handle german uranage Becky uses, which is much safer, it's just a back bump off of the 2nd rope, nothing extreme, but looks cool.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

CJ said:


> :becky


So she really is out of the hospital already. That gym is probably the first place she went to after being let out :lol

I was expecting her to drop weight due to the illness, but seeing that she is already fine and still has 3 weeks off, I'm expecting her to actually come back even bigger.

And she gets to spend more time with her boi :grin2:


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> So she really is out of the hospital already. That gym is probably the first place she went to after being let out :lol
> 
> I was expecting her to drop weight due to the illness, but seeing that she is already fine and still has 3 weeks off, I'm expecting her to actually come back even bigger.
> 
> And she gets to spend more time with her boi :grin2:


3 weeks off? I haven't heard anything about it being that long. All I heard is that she wouldn't be able make it to No Mercy. She is already training in the performance center.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> 3 weeks off? I haven't heard anything about it being that long. All I heard is that she wouldn't be able make it to No Mercy.


Her in-ring TV return is set for Nov. 8th, but she might do some house shows before returning. She's probably ready to go right now, but she's had more matches than any other woman this year and has been an overall workhorse, so I have no problem with her resting for the next 3 weeks, she deserves it. Besides there is a pannel with her set for Oct. 21, so I'm assuming she will give an update on her return then.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> 3 weeks off? I haven't heard anything about it being that long. All I heard is that she wouldn't be able make it to No Mercy.


I dunno who reported it but the assumption right after she was declared out for No Mercy was that she'd be off TV until the 8th. I hope thats not the case but I dunno.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Really hope she will make her return at least 1 show before the title match. would suck to have match built without the champion.

Also, the match it self wont be live


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Her in-ring TV return is set for Nov. 8th, but she might do some house shows before returning. She's probably ready to go right now, but she's had more matches than any other woman this year and has been an overall workhorse, so I have no problem with her resting for the next 3 weeks, she deserves it. Besides there is a pannel with her set for Oct. 21, so I'm assuming she will give an update on her return then.


That is the title match date not necessarily her return date.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Really hope she will make her return at least 1 show before the title match. would suck to have match built without the champion.
> 
> Also, the match it self wont be live


Wait what where did you hear it won't be live?

I just hope they don't do shock value for the sake of shock value which hurts the product in the long run.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> That is the title match date not necessarily her return date.


No Mercy was on Oct. 9th and the rumor was that she will be out of action for a month, and then they set the match for Nov. 8th, almost exactly 30 days after the injury report. I would love to see her appear on the SDL before Glasgow (and keyfabe her injury by revealing like a taped backstage assault that supposedly took place at No Mercy, I mean - it's free heat for Alexia), but I don't think that we will get her on TV before Nov. 8th. They seem to be building it up as her big return.

And the fact that it won't be live really sucks too.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Wait what where did you hear it won't be live?
> 
> I just hope they don't do shock value for the sake of shock value which hurts the product in the long run.


Its in Scotland in a different time zone.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Wait what where did you hear it won't be live?
> 
> I just hope they don't do shock value for the sake of shock value which hurts the product in the long run.


well its in Scotland, so its gonna be like whenever they're in England and they tape it like 5 hours before it airs because of the time difference.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Its in Scotland in a different time zone.


 Surely they can't just start it at a different time. Taped shows usually generate bad ratings and little interest.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

If they taped it live in Scotland it would start and end after midnight local time I'm pretty sure, which isn't ideal or practical for anyone really. Thats probably why they announced the title match for then so far ahead of time, to boost the interest up.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

My problem with the taped shows is they lack suspense and intrigue because the results are out there already. They'll try to throw these idiotic curveballs on taped shows to "see how it happens" for the show. It hurts the product long-term. I'm hoping Becky doesn't get booked like Christian did when he was champion. That booking was so astonishingly stupid.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I agree, taped shows suck, but that's gonna be a great environment for this match and you can't really get around the fact that it cant be live. Plus we know whos winning anyway


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I can live with it not being live just for the benefit of it being taped in Glasgow, which should be a great crowd with a sprinkling of ICW fans. I'll just be sure to avoid spoilers on the night and I'll be able to enjoy it.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Crasp said:


> I can live with it not being live just for the benefit of it being taped in Glasgow, which should be a great crowd with a sprinkling of ICW fans. I'll just be sure to avoid spoilers on the night and I'll be able to enjoy it.


The crowd will add to it for sure, as you say it's ICW country and the fans over here in the UK are generally really good at making noise.

I'm sure Becky will get a cracking reception.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Really hope she will make her return at least 1 show before the title match. would suck to have match built without the champion.


This is my concern, too. They need to get Becky back on TV to at least get some promos/backstage segments going again to keep the feud alive, even if she's not cleared to be in ring for whatever reason. Surely they aren't going to let it cool off for a month and then suddenly have the match with no re-build. At the same time, it's probably an awkward situation to have your babyface fighting champ on the show, with no obvious injuries, and not immediately have the rematch right then and there, because then it could look like she's avoiding the match or something.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Reotor said:
> 
> 
> > Really hope she will make her return at least 1 show before the title match. would suck to have match built without the champion.
> ...


They could have her appear by videolink or something. Didn't they do that with Sasha Banks when she was waiting to come back?

Wouldn't surprise me if she makes a "surprise" return on the SD before the Glasgow match, maybe even the week before.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> They could have her appear by videolink or something. Didn't they do that with Sasha Banks when she was waiting to come back?
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if she makes a "surprise" return on the SD before the Glasgow match, maybe even the week before.


I think she'll definitely show up on that last show, since the European tour starts the next day and I doubt they're only gonna fly her out just for the Glasgow show.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> emm_bee said:
> 
> 
> > They could have her appear by videolink or something. Didn't they do that with Sasha Banks when she was waiting to come back?
> ...


Yeah I think she will too, know she was saying on Twitter she'd be appearing at the UK shows preceding Glasgow so I reckon she'll appear on the show before then (November 1).


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

god damnnnnnn she looks good.

But more importantly, thank god shes backstage and probably gonna show up tonight


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone 

Idk wtf she's wearing there, but she looks fantastic in it.

Edit: Caption:


> It would have been Rudolph me to no snow up for the #winterwonderland shoot before #smackdownlive


 :lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> god damnnnnnn she looks good.
> 
> But more importantly, thank god shes backstage and probably gonna show up tonight


or not, i guess.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky lynxh really the best looking woman in wwe


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The Bex withdrawals are real.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky lynch can't come back soon enough. I haven't really enjoyed the talking segments this week. Nikki Carmella's "worked shoot" style failed miserably which ended up being one giant ad for Total Bellas. 

I don't get the high praise for Alexa to be honest. She's okay, but she looks cartoonish. Her character is basic, 1-dimensional with limited range, but people overhype it like it's the greatest thing ever because it's easy to understand. I've ones like Becky or Dean Ambrose that have advanced characters with multiple dimensions to them get bashed for it. It really exposes how stupid some wrestling fans can be.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

why did you have to tease us that you were there, Bex. We wouldve just assumed you still werent ready to be back yet. :crying:

In all seriousness her absence wasnt as noticeable this week as it was last week. Still though.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> why did you have to tease us that you were there, Bex. We wouldve just assumed you still werent ready to be back yet. :crying:
> 
> In all seriousness her absence wasnt as noticeable this week as it was last week. Still though.


It would be stupid to not to have her cut a promo next week, just don't have her wrestle, save it for Scotland. 

I disagree about that, the talking segments were awful and mediocre without Becky. This was the the worst Smackdown one since the brand split.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I dont know, I thought that Carmella/Nikki thing was great. Albeit in a sorta trashy reality TV way, but I really enjoyed it all the same. Plus Alexas promo was good, and Natalya was also allowed to do something. Obviously it wouldve been better had Becky been allowed to do something.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I dont know, I thought that Carmella/Nikki thing was great. Albeit in a sorta trashy reality TV way, but I really enjoyed it all the same. Plus Alexas promo was good, and Natalya was also allowed to do something. Obviously it wouldve been better had Becky been allowed to do something.


That's why I hated it. The style and content in the promo annoy me on both sides of the coin. Wrestling gets compared a lot to reality t.v and soap opera to the point it's lost it's identity in the mainstream eye. These just re-affirm that. Just seemed like standard fare Alexa promo. 

Side note I find it hilarious that Bayley is always the odd one out of the horsewomen in Kayfabe, but in shoot it's actually Becky.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> I dont know, I thought that Carmella/Nikki thing was great. Albeit in a sorta trashy reality TV way, but I really enjoyed it all the same. Plus Alexas promo was good, and Natalya was also allowed to do something. Obviously it wouldve been better had Becky been allowed to do something.


it was great. i totally loved the Carmella/Nikki thing and i thing it's absolutely fantastic that they're having a legit MID-CARD in the women's division, DURING a brand split. it was a good a shoot.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> That's why I hated it. The style and content in the promo annoy me on both sides of the coin. Wrestling gets compared a lot to reality t.v and soap opera to the point it's lost it's identity in the mainstream eye. These just re-affirm that. Just seemed like standard fare Alexa promo.
> 
> Side note I find it hilarious that Bayley is always the odd one out of the horsewomen in Kayfabe, but in shoot it's actually Becky.


Wrestling isn't a soap opera/reality tv?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> Wrestling isn't a soap opera/reality tv?


 No it used to feature action not seen anywhere else. It died down when they started embracing it that label.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

So becky retweeted that the scotland show sold out and they have to sell extras due to high demand. I wonder if more people are buying tickets for ger return. Hmmm??


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> So becky retweeted that the scotland show sold out and they have to sell extras due to high demand. I wonder if more people are buying tickets for ger return. Hmmm??


It'd probably sell out either way since it's so rare WWE goes across the pond for TV shows.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Elret1994 said:


> So becky retweeted that the scotland show sold out and they have to sell extras due to high demand. I wonder if more people are buying tickets for ger return. Hmmm??


While I'm sure there will be plenty of Becky fans in attendance, I don't think it's uncommon for them to sell out in Glasgow, due to a relative scarcity of events.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > So becky retweeted that the scotland show sold out and they have to sell extras due to high demand. I wonder if more people are buying tickets for ger return. Hmmm??
> ...


Yes thats true but they posted a high demand for that specific show. It waa just a random comment anyways.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788205023977172992









:beckyhi


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> No it used to feature action not seen anywhere else. It died down when they started embracing it that label.


it didn't die down during the attitude era


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Would Scottish crowds give a huge pop to an Irish wrestler? I'm genuinely curious, I've never been over there myself (although I'd like to visit at some point).


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Would Scottish crowds give a huge pop to an Irish wrestler? I'm genuinely curious, I've never been over there myself (although I'd like to visit at some point).


Yeah, the UK crowds as a whole have always been very receptive to the Irish guys before with it being just across the sea.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ah I see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

december_blue said:


>





Crasp said:


>


My word, she's absolutely stunning.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Becky looks absolutely stunning in white.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Isn't the only match advertised so far for Scotland Becky Lynch vs Alexa Bliss for the Smackdown Women's championship.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Isn't the only match advertised so far for Scotland Becky Lynch vs Alexa Bliss for the Smackdown Women's championship.


I believe it is


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Shit, just realized 8 Nov is also US election day.
That and the fact it will be a taped show, Smackdown is going to get demolished on the ratings

Becky really got screwed by this health issue.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Shit, just realized 8 Nov is also US election day.
> That and the fact it will be a taped show, Smackdown is going to get demolished on the ratings
> 
> Becky really got screwed by this health issue.


Blaming anyone for bad ratings against the election would be pretty damn stupid.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Shit, just realized 8 Nov is also US election day.
> That and the fact it will be a taped show, Smackdown is going to get demolished on the ratings
> 
> Becky really got screwed by this health issue.


Well at least shes selling tickets for the show. Thats something becky should be proud of.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I really hope they don't keep Becky off t.v until the Scotland show. It just seems like her feud with Bliss is cooling off without Becky there. 

I hate that they try to paint Bayley as the odd one out of the horsewomen when in reality it's Becky.

It feels like since the brand split Smackdown aren't using Becky to her fullest potential. They could be doing so much more with her.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Shit, just realized 8 Nov is also US election day.
> That and the fact it will be a taped show, Smackdown is going to get demolished on the ratings
> 
> Becky really got screwed by this health issue.


I'm thinking it may be possible they'll extend it to Survivor Series and have Eva return, or maybe a new addition come in to fill out the SD team for the 5v5 along side Nattie, Carmella, Nikki, and Naomi.

It'd be kind of weird to end this feud during a UK tour regular show.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Reotor said:
> 
> 
> > Shit, just realized 8 Nov is also US election day.
> ...


TLC's two weeks after Survivor Series, both girls will almost certainly be part of Team Smackdown, you can bank on that.

Of course they could decide to wrap it up in Glasgow and then give Becky another challenger...


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I'm thinking it may be possible they'll extend it to Survivor Series and have Eva return, or maybe a new addition come in to fill out the SD team for the 5v5 along side Nattie, Carmella, Nikki, and Naomi.
> 
> It'd be kind of weird to end this feud during a UK tour regular show.


Highly unlikely that the feud will be over after this match.
SS will probably have very few title defenses if any, if it did they will need 9 matches just for that + 3 elimination matches + Goldberg vs. Lesnar.

Personally i cant wait for the women elimination match: 4HW in the same ring since Rival + Becky as captain of her team :mark:
I just hope SDL wont get squashed too hard :cry


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Shit, just realized 8 Nov is also US election day.
> That and the fact it will be a taped show, Smackdown is going to get demolished on the ratings
> 
> Becky really got screwed by this health issue.


ah shit, thats not great. I kinda dont know if I want that match to main event or not now. Itd be great if it did but then I dont wanna read the shitty opinions if it does and the ratings are embarrassing.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


Beautiful :quite


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins got her into CrossFit I hear 

Rollins is CrossFit Jesus...what should we call Becky?


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins got her into CrossFit I hear
> 
> Rollins is CrossFit Jesus...what should we call Becky?


How about: "The Quin of crossfit"?


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


I love the way she never shows "too much" and seems to care very little about modeling, but always finds a way to put all those barbie dolls to absolute shame.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> ...Rollins is CrossFit Jesus...what should we call Becky?


Ummmmmm. Crossfit Shesus? 


Although I might just stick with "Becky" actually.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins got her into CrossFit I hear
> 
> Rollins is CrossFit Jesus...what should we call Becky?


Anyone else immediately think Rocky, and hear the theme music in their head...? :beckylol


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Anyone else immediately think Rocky, and hear the theme music in their head...? :beckylol


They should give her some training video packages with the whole Rocky theme in the background, that would be class.






Just remembered this as well :beckylol


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> I love the way she never shows "too much" and seems to care very little about modeling, but always finds a way to put all those barbie dolls to absolute shame.


Didn't Becky use to do some modelling when she was away from wrestling? It also helps that she is naturally pretty. 

Becky doesn't casually dress sexy, but when she does, she really does. She knows how to make it matter.

Becky trended on twitter and wrestle with the plot blew up when they saw what Becky was wearing at the hall of fame.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

look at how happy she is


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


Pumpkins need to step up their straight fire... they got nothing on Becky with the good hair :beckylol


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Didn't Becky use to do some modelling when she was away from wrestling? It also helps that she is naturally pretty.
> 
> Becky doesn't casually dress sexy, but when she does, she really does. She knows how to make it matter.
> 
> Becky trended on twitter and wrestle with the plot blew up when they saw what Becky was wearing at the hall of fame.



She did only 1 bodybuilding photoshoot during her hiatus. What I meant is that modeling and photoshoots never really came accross as "her thing".

I personally think that she is absolutely gorgeous, but when you take the description of a "perfect woman", and apply it to Becky, she doesn't fit it at all, and her body has a lot of natural flaws (all of which make me love her even more )

The HOF was the only time when she decided to go all out, and sure enough, it broke the internet. But other than that she always tries to hide all the "inappropriate" stuff. Even her bikini shoot revealed very little, all things considered.

(I'm sorry, I really need this rant. This isn't really directed to Acezwicker anymore from this point on).

Thats one of many reasons I respect Becky so much, because she has respect for her body, she doesn't post pictures of her butt after a workout, just because it's a trend on social media, she doesn't dress like a hooker to the ring, when everyone is flashing tits left, right and centre, especially in the global entertainment buissnes, Becky keeps her body special, it's not a public pool, it's a gift for that one guy, that one person, and for that, I applaude her. A LOT.

Someone might say that I sound like a mother complaining about her daughter wearing a skirt to a church, but if you want me to be perfectly honest, as a straight man, I wish that more women (especially in pro wrestling) would take an example out of Becky.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Boulder shoulders indeed.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> She did only 1 bodybuilding photoshoot during her hiatus. What I meant is that modeling and photoshoots never really came accross as "her thing".
> 
> I personally think that she is absolutely gorgeous, but when you take the description of a "perfect woman", and apply it to Becky, she doesn't fit it at all, and her body has a lot of natural flaws (all of which make me love her even more )
> 
> ...


I remember her doing a lingerie shoot and she looked awkward as hell like someone was making her do it.

She's pretty but not perfect, to call her that would be patronizing. It's more in a conservative sense. Her flaws make her more endearing to me. She doesn't have a boob job, though she probably has had some work done in other places. That's more the company's doing because they at first thought she was once considered too ugly/butch for the main roster.

I'm getting the sneaking suspicion that of the horsewomen, Sasha and Charlotte are more Adult oriented, while Becky and Bayley are more women and kids oriented.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> She did only 1 bodybuilding photoshoot during her hiatus. What I meant is that modeling and photoshoots never really came accross as "her thing".
> 
> I personally think that she is absolutely gorgeous, but when you take the description of a "perfect woman", and apply it to Becky, she doesn't fit it at all, and her body has a lot of natural flaws (all of which make me love her even more )
> 
> ...


I dunno man, I dont think that women that like to show off a bit on social media or with their ring gear don't 'respect' their bodies or anything, its just what they like to do. What I find 'respectable' I guess is that Becky does or shows whatever shes comfortable with doing or showing and is true to herself and all that.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I remember her doing a lingerie shoot and she looked awkward as hell like someone was making her do it.
> 
> She's pretty but not perfect, to call her that would be patronizing. It's more in a conservative sense. Her flaws make her more endearing to me. She doesn't have a boob job, though she probably has had some work done in other places. That's more the company's doing because they at first thought she was once considered too ugly/butch for the main roster.
> 
> I'm getting the sneaking suspicion that of the horsewomen, Sasha and Charlotte are more Adult oriented, while Becky and Bayley are more women and kids oriented.


Thats exactly why I didn't mention it. I feel that Becky would want to forget it happened.

She looks the same, as before WWE, if not "uglier" (wider jaw, which I don't mind) so I don't think she did anything to her apperance.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Thats exactly why I didn't mention it. I feel that Becky would want to forget it happened.
> 
> She looks the same, as before WWE, if not "uglier" (wider jaw, which I don't mind) so I don't think she did anything to her apperance.


Yeah she's definitely not proud of it.

Becky is far from an ugly women by regular standards or any for that matter. I'm guessing it's because of her workout that her jaw looks like that.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I dunno man, I dont think that women that like to show off a bit on social media or with their ring gear don't 'respect' their bodies or anything, its just what they like to do. What I find 'respectable' I guess is that Becky does or shows whatever shes comfortable with doing or showing and is true to herself and all that.


I'm fine with quite a lot of them actually, but some really cross the line and that's what pisses me off. I don't wanna rant about this anymore, I feel like I might offend someone if I do, and I wanna apologize if I already did. That rant was really overexgerated at times.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

If WWE Shop is to be believed, the Becky ornament is the best selling holiday item so far.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

travis420 said:


> If WWE Shop is to be believed, the Becky ornament is the best selling holiday item so far.


To be honest, out of the 4 of those on screen, it does look the most festive.

Still a clear draw though :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789074767357894656


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789074767357894656


Theory of beckys return selling more tickets for the show might be true.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Let us say the theory on if Becky is the reason they are selling more tickets is true, given how supportive european crowds usually are for talent from that area. As a business Becky can potentially make the company a lot of money. No way you don't have a champ from that area retain with a uk tour upcoming, that's just bad business.

I'm getting the impression Becky should be back next week. Lets say she does, she should win a 6 minute match with Natalya to help her shake the rust off followed by a promo furthering her feud with Alexa and promote the title match in Scotland.


----------



## bexception (Aug 20, 2016)

Sincere said:


>


Katie Lea!!! I'd love to see her come to Smackdown. She can play such a cunning heel, and she's solid in the ring.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

bexception said:


> Katie Lea!!! I'd love to see her come to Smackdown. She can play such a cunning heel, and she's solid in the ring.


I agree. Katie was underrated.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Glasgow is a hot Wrestling market. Giving Becky credit is fantasyland stuff.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

JCole said:


> Glasgow is a hot Wrestling market. Giving Becky credit is fantasyland stuff.


This. 

For those that might not necessarily be aware, BritWres has seen a real resurgence in recent years and Glasgow is of course ICW country (along with Progress Wrestling, ICW's one of the biggest homegrown companies here in the UK with a growing following), so they're obviously going to be going wild for it. The crowds really get into it. They're going to be spoiled up there in Glasgow next month with the RAW/SD TV shows and of course ICW's Fear and Loathing a couple of weeks later. Envious of them, in all honesty.



Sincere said:


>


Finn's facial expression there :beckylol

Becky looks so young there, bless her. Echo the sentiments upthread about Katie Lea, she was well underrated and I always thought she deserved better.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Evidently she'll be at all the UK tour shows, so hopefully that means she'll also be back on TV soon, too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787721252844802053
Also, another Wizard World 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789162210937311232


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Also, another Wizard World
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789162210937311232


It'll be interesting to hear what she says when asked about her medical adventure, since shes gonna get asked about it and shes had a bit here to come up with a story. Also the photo ops people post are always fun


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Finn's gonna be there too, hope there's some opportunity for banter between them both :becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

One thing that has me puzzled is why WWE hasn't been to Scotland before for smackdown/Raw? and How crowds will respond to an irish wrestler in Becky Lynch in Scotland?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

My problem with Smackdown creative is hardly anything feels big and they put too much effort into trying to get over secondary acts with limited shelf lives (Slater/Ellsworth/Eva Marie, Curt Hawkins ) secondary feuds (Nikki/Carmella) and not enough effort into feuds that could be so much bigger than what they are but people are halfway interested in it, so we phone it in (Becky/Bliss) and usually the world title feud. Champions and their feuds should always take high priority. 

The fact that there is at least 3 threads on Carmella's promo and Carmella based off of last smackdown tells me the lack of intelligence of a majority of people on this forum. Bringing up Cena had 2 purposes 1. Promote Total Bellas and 2. Mock anyone who uses the Nikki is where she is because of Cena. By having someone like Carmella, who is portrayed as petty say it. It implies the "internet bullies" as Nikki called them are as petty as Carmella is.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Acezwicker said:


> My problem with Smackdown creative is hardly anything feels big and they put too much effort into trying to get over secondary acts with limited shelf lives (Slater/Ellsworth/Eva Marie, Curt Hawkins ) secondary feuds (Nikki/Carmella) and not enough effort into feuds that could be so much bigger than what they are but people are halfway interested in it, so we phone it in (Becky/Bliss) and usually the world title feud. Champions and their feuds should always take high priority.
> 
> The fact that there is at least 3 threads on Carmella's promo and Carmella based off of last smackdown tells me the lack of intelligence of a majority of people on this forum. Bringing up Cena had 2 purposes 1. Promote Total Bellas and 2. Mock anyone who uses the Nikki is where she is because of Cena. By having someone like Carmella, who is portrayed as petty say it. It implies the "internet bullies" as Nikki called them are as petty as Carmella is.


You do realize that Becky is injured and not on Smackdown right now?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Yeah, it'd be one thing if Becky was there and there was so much emphasis on all the "secondary" stuff, but she's not, so. 

That said I believe that they could be doing more than they have been right now. At least have them jaw at each other on social media or something.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> You do realize that Becky is injured and not on Smackdown right now?


Becky was backstage at Smackdown last week. You're aware the Becky Alexa feud is cooling off because the Champion is absent right?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> One thing that has me puzzled is why WWE hasn't been to Scotland before for smackdown/Raw? and How crowds will respond to an irish wrestler in Becky Lynch in Scotland?



Probably just didn't see any reason to do it. I think they now realise the value of holding shows and appealing to fans in as much countries as possible. 

They're not going to hate her if that's what you're asking. There's definitely no bad blood like there is with England. Scotland and Ireland tend to have more in common with each other than with the other countries in the British Isles, especially with Northern Ireland. I think she'll get a pretty good reaction.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

This is a dumb and random thought I just had, but I hope they do a thing where like Alexa thinks Ireland and Scotland are the same place/same thing and gets mad about Becky having a homefield advantage


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Becky announced to return on Smackdown this week!


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Becky announced to return on Smackdown this week!












Be great to have her back on our screens again.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Smackdown just bevame must see for becky.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Becky announced to return on Smackdown this week!












http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/...att-becky-lynch-return-smackdown?sf39558535=1



> Also, SmackDown Women's Champion Becky Lynch will make her return to SmackDown LIVE after a short absence, and you can be sure The Irish Lass Kicker will have her sights set on the Superstar who is gunning for her title: Alexa Bliss.


Yep. As expected, the rebuild for Nov 8 will begin this next week. I hope they don't have them in a match together though. I was kinda hoping to see a surprise return run-in or something, but since they're announcing it before hand, I'm betting on a backstage segment or promo. Though, I have to wonder if they'll try to keep Naomi in the picture as well, since they've been using her with Alexa in Becky's absence.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm looking forward to Becky's return. I hope she's fully recovered from whatever injury she had.

I've missed the first month of her reign but I will definitely be watching her return. Alexa Bliss/Becky Lynch seems like it's a good feud. I caught a few clips on Youtube. I hope SD has booked her to be credible.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/...att-becky-lynch-return-smackdown?sf39558535=1
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. As expected, the rebuild for Nov 8 will begin this next week. I hope they don't have them in a match together though. I was kinda hoping to see a surprise return run-in or something, but since they're announcing it before hand, I'm betting on a backstage segment or promo. Though, I have to wonder if they'll try to keep Naomi in the picture as well, since they've been using her with Alexa in Becky's absence.


They should be trying getting any ring rust off of her. I'm thinking she will face Natalya, have it go 6-7 minutes and have Becky win. Then have her cut a promo after the match and possibly have a talking smack appearance to build the title match. Giving away Becky Alexa on regular smackdowns was pretty stupid.

Naomi should be out of the picture since her lost against Alexa. The catch to last weeks match was, if Naomi wins that 1 on 1 match in Glasgow becomes a triple threat.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> They should be trying getting any ring rust off of her. I'm thinking she will face Natalya, have it go 6-7 minutes and have Becky win. Then have her cut a promo after the match and possibly have a talking smack appearance to build the title match. Giving away Becky Alexa on regular smackdowns was pretty stupid.
> 
> Naomi should be out of the picture since her lost against Alexa. The catch to last weeks match was, if Naomi wins that 1 on 1 match in Glasgow becomes a triple threat.


Ring rust? What are you talking about? :rock5

She's only missed a couple of shows. And she was back to training in short order, anyway. She'll also be working house shows leading up to the Nov. 8th match, too. Ring rust :lol You act like she's been out for months.

Giving her a match with Natalya isn't going to hype anything, either. It's more likely to do more harm than good and put people to sleep. 

They never gave away Alexa and Becky. The only time they've seen each other in the ring since Backlash was in a go-home tag match. And whether that was a good decision or not, that's not giving away Alexa v. Becky.

Naomi could easily be back in the picture despite last week. She and Alexa are 50/50 right now. I don't want Naomi involved, and ultimately I don't think they'll make it a triple threat for Nov. 8, but that's still potentially a loose end right now, story wise, as Naomi could just as easily demand another match after making the case that she has beat Alexa once and lost to her once. It'd be weird if Naomi just rolled over and didn't trying to argue that point, IMO.

I wouldn't mind seeing Alexa v. Naomi again for the best of 3 to tie that loose end up and put it to bed, with Becky on commentary or something. Have Alexa go over, then ring-side brawl after the match. Then maybe a Talking Smack appearance for Becky to discuss her absence and return, and then a promo of some kind on the show before the match.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Ring rust? What are you talking about? :rock5
> 
> She's only missed a couple of shows. And she was back to training in short order, anyway. She'll also be working house shows leading up to the Nov. 8th match, too. Ring rust :lol You act like she's been out for months.
> 
> ...


Just to get the body used to working matches again even something as small as illness will throw you out of rhythm.

Depending on the style they wrestle, if they wrestle Becky's which is more fast paced the crowd will be into it. The promo will rally the crowd behind Becky.

After Eva chickened out, Becky issued an open Challenge and Alexa answered the call. Becky vs Alexa happened the week after too. 

Alexa lost in the your opponent is Kane surprise match. Bryan announced that Naomi would face Alexa again with the catch being if Naomi wins it becomes a triple threat in Glasgow.

Naomi already lost the important match and the only reason Naomi won match 1 is because Alexa was mentally prepared for Becky not Naomi. Becky cutting promos is wiser for Becky and the audience. Talking Smack is smart too.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

We'll likely get Alexa v Nikki and Carmella will interrupt attacking Nikki with Becky coming in for a save and get the usual tag team match playa.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm really excited to see Becky again. Wrestling is really hot in Scotland and the rest of the UK and it's common knowlege that noone is a real draw, but her title defense probaby helped sell the tickets quite a bit. 

I have to agree with Acezwicker, that trying to push most the girls kinda evenly is a bad idea. I would rather have a clear top 2 - the challenger and the champ, but protect everyone in the mid card, so you can use them in later feuds.

As much as I hope that they will continue with the Naomi storyline, I really think that that is it. Naomi wasn't supposed to get a push right now, and I think that they will stick to their original plans.

I also hope that they don't do a tag where Becky takes another near-clean pin from Alexia again, just to have the feud set up their way. They should keep them apart till Glasgow.

And please keyfabe the injury - it's the simplest thing in the world WWE!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789915316188946432
Not only is she back on Smackdown this week shes back to doing house shows too.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Is it just me or does the Smackdown women's division seem to be involved in more photoshoots than the Raw women's division? 

Good to see Becky is back in action.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Is there any post from last night q&a from wizard world


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Is there any post from last night q&a from wizard world


It doesnt seem like anyone recorded/uploaded any clips from it, I dont think. It could be released 'officially' soon like her first 2 were, but her last one from Austin wasnt (at least not yet) so who knows.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

More "Bad Lass" merch...

Why can't they do something like:


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Crasp said:


> More "Bad Lass" merch...
> 
> Why can't they do something like:



Copyright claims.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Copyright claims.


True, it probably couldn't be argued under fair use in the US, although it _would_ be totally legal in the UK.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Honestly I feel They haven't utilized Becky to her fullest ability since the draft because they want to build the others up to make them seem "equal". Becky went down at a really bad time.

They have put too much effort into Nikki Carmella because it was a harder sell. They didnt put enough into Becky/Bliss which was an easier sell. 

This is my problem with smackdown creative they are so focused on making something out of nothing. Feuds that already have a good foundation to be great (Becky/Alexa) get neglected and end up being just good. To get the most out of Alexa/Becky they shouldn't have been wrestling each other on free t.v in pointless matches. Hardly anything feels big on Smackdown.

They should be cutting fiery promos on each other and doing everything but wrestle 1 on 1 on free t.v. This builds up their feud to a big match likely on ppv. That is how you truly make a feud feel big.

Nikki Carmella hadn't faced each other in an actual 1 on 1 match on free t.v before No Mercy (which is good). Alexa and Becky have faced each other twice now.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

She isn't even back yet and the complaining has resumed. :sleep


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm curious what else do you expect on a discussion forum? If it's unabashed praise, there's plenty of that in here too.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> She isn't even back yet and the complaining has resumed. :sleep


 For a creative team and booking team who gets heavy praise, they do make a lot of stupid decisions with quality talent. Every division has really bad structure. I'm sick of the overpraise smackdown gets for bad shows and bad creative. Lets say Raw puts on shows like the quality of the last 2 smackdowns they get shit on. Nothing or no one on the last 2 shows feels big at all. On Youtube what has the most hits features a dweeb with no chin.

Yes, there are idiots who are turning on Becky for shit she can't control like her illness. These are the same dumbasses who call themselves smarks who fall for awful "worked shoot" promos in 2016.

Reasons like this is why I'm glad Becky's main fanbase is casuals.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The problem with trying to "book everyone equally" is that it makes it very difficult to ever get someone truly over. And wrestling tends to be a business built on starts, so it's a counter-productive strategy long-term. A big part of why performers like Stone Cold, or The Rock, or Triple H, or even Trish and Lita got as big as they did is because they were booked like stars (and the business entered a boom period as a consequence). Yeah in an ideal world everyone would get an equal shot, but that just isn't practical. If Stone Cold, or Rock, or Kurt Angle, etc were frequently jobbing to most of the roster in meaningless matches, all in the name of "taking turns" then they most likely wouldn't have become as big as they did and the business wouldn't have grown like it did. This is true of both genders BTW.

And the current women's division is even more so like this because it's not as deep. You NEED stars to center your division around and grow it, since it's small and still rebuilding after many years of neglect. Undercutting people in the name of "well everyone needs their turn to beat everyone else" means that there is no one or two stars to really push the division upwards. I mean Alexa still isn't super-over, Carmella even less so, and Naomi not much at all except for her entrance. Becky is over through sheer charisma and having been on the main roster for a lot longer. They COULD make Becky and Alexa into that, but they'd need to change their booking style. And then later on they can start pushing other performers to.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> For a creative team and booking team who gets heavy praise, they do make a lot of stupid decisions with quality talent. Every division has really bad structure. I'm sick of the overpraise smackdown gets for bad shows and bad creative. Lets say Raw puts on shows like the quality of the last 2 smackdowns they get shit on. Nothing or no one on the last 2 shows feels big at all. On Youtube what has the most hits features a dweeb with no chin.
> 
> Yes, there are idiots who are turning on Becky for shit she can't control like her illness. These are the same dumbasses who call themselves smarks who fall for awful "worked shoot" promos in 2016.
> 
> Reasons like this is why I'm glad Becky's main fanbase is casuals.


well, Smackdown doesnt have a PPV imminently happening, so it can sorta 'relax' with its booking a bit. The Elsworth stuff while ultimately pointless was fun and didnt really do any harm to anything. All of the other stuff may not have been stellar but it certainly hasnt been a chore to get through, like Raw has been every single week since the draft, so its relatively fine IMO.

Regarding Becky...shes fine. Like, shes the CLEAR star of the division, but you need to build up the others. Its not like shes really been hurt by anything, she lost a few matches via distraction before she got the belt, lost a tag match via (essentially) her partner abandoning her, and then the past 2 weeks she hasnt been able to do anything due to her health and I highly doubt this short time off will make the crowd sour on her or anything. Like, I dont really know what more they could've done...she hasnt been there, so they HAD to push Carmella/Nikki harder to get women on the show who can actually do something. You can't reallllly have Bliss cut promos on someone who cant defend herself when the audience doesnt exactly know why she cant defend herself.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Champions appreciation post. Guess they really are *B*est *A*t *E*verything...:becky


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Did you edit that pic?

This is what it actually looked like:


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> well, Smackdown doesnt have a PPV imminently happening, so it can sorta 'relax' with its booking a bit. The Elsworth stuff while ultimately pointless was fun and didnt really do any harm to anything. All of the other stuff may not have been stellar but it certainly hasnt been a chore to get through, like Raw has been every single week since the draft, so its relatively fine IMO.
> 
> Regarding Becky...shes fine. Like, shes the CLEAR star of the division, but you need to build up the others. Its not like shes really been hurt by anything, she lost a few matches via distraction before she got the belt, lost a tag match via (essentially) her partner abandoning her, and then the past 2 weeks she hasnt been able to do anything due to her health and I highly doubt this short time off will make the crowd sour on her or anything. Like, I dont really know what more they could've done...she hasnt been there, so they HAD to push Carmella/Nikki harder to get women on the show who can actually do something. You can't reallllly have Bliss cut promos on someone who cant defend herself when the audience doesnt exactly know why she cant defend herself.


You can build a title match at Survivor Series between Becky and Bliss say a 2 out of 3 falls match. It just doesn't fit Becky's motif to want to be in the Survivor Series match instead of defending the Championship. You can do Natalya, Nikki, Eva ( who should be back soon), Carmella and Naomi as the smackdown team.

The James Elsworth stuff is what wrestling too dorky. I like humour that appeals to all ages.

It's an easy sit through but nothing has felt big and I've been saying this since the draft. Raw specializes in big moments but has a lot of filler, what is big on there is really big.

they are building 4 total so far but Becky's reign likely isn't going to be short.

Never underestimate the stupidity of "smarks" especially when it comes to worked shoot promos. There are already crazy people that think Becky is bad on the mic.

Natalya is good one to start building and not just used to promote Survivor Series.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Did you edit that pic?
> 
> This is what it actually looked like:












Well played :becky


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> You can build a title match at Survivor Series between Becky and Bliss say a 2 out of 3 falls match. It just doesn't fit Becky's motif to want to be in the Survivor Series match instead of defending the Championship. You can do Natalya, Nikki, Eva ( who should be back soon), Carmella and Naomi as the smackdown team.


Sure it does. She loves Smackdown, its the show that allowed her to be champion, she thinks that the Smackdown women are the best women, and she wants to go out and prove it. Plus shes defending her belt like 2 weeks before that, and 2 weeks after at TLC. Plus plus on paper the Raw team would destroy a Becky-less Smackdown team, so you wanna make it seem competitive there.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Sure it does. She loves Smackdown, its the show that allowed her to be champion, she thinks that the Smackdown women are the best women, and she wants to go out and prove it. Plus shes defending her belt like 2 weeks before that, and 2 weeks after at TLC. Plus plus on paper the Raw team would destroy a Becky-less Smackdown team, so you wanna make it seem competitive there.


The prime focus will be Sasha/Bayley leading to Sasha's heel turn for Wrestlemania and Dana/ Charlotte maybe for royal Rumble. A weakened Smackdown team that's dysfunctional losing isn't as bad as losing outright while firing on all cylinders.

I don't trust them to make Becky look strong (which she should if she's in the match.) because Smackdown Champion.

Becky's wrestlemania opponent is either Nikki or (this is a longshot) Asuka.

It compensates for Becky's late 1st title defense to be honest by defending it twice in 2 weeks.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Is there any post from last night q&a from wizard world


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJYVftEJXrk

here ya go, since you asked for it


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any post from last night q&a from wizard world
> ...


Thanks was waiting for this.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

One of the best Q&A's so far. Good listen aside from the usual sound level issues.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I love the way she answers little kids questions, shes so sweet.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

https://twitter.com/TomSersu/with_replies

Anyone seen this? Dude is mad as FUCK and tore into Becky for a solid hour. It's pretty hilarious and sad at the same time.

Actually, going back further he did the same to Sasha. I think he spends hours every day on twitter ranting and raving at the women. Jesus.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> https://twitter.com/TomSersu/with_replies
> 
> Anyone seen this? Dude is mad as FUCK and tore into Becky for a solid hour. It's pretty hilarious and sad at the same time.
> 
> Actually, going back further he did the same to Sasha. I think he spends hours every day on twitter ranting and raving at the women. Jesus.


Dang thats the dumbest guy ever.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> https://twitter.com/TomSersu/with_replies
> 
> Anyone seen this? Dude is mad as FUCK and tore into Becky for a solid hour. It's pretty hilarious and sad at the same time.
> 
> Actually, going back further he did the same to Sasha. I think he spends hours every day on twitter ranting and raving at the women. Jesus.


That lunatic needs some serious help. 

Becky doesn't smoke to my knowledge. They had her do very little in the Backlash match because they wanted to portray everyone as equals.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Dude's probably a member here, if not banned already!


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> https://twitter.com/TomSersu/with_replies
> 
> Anyone seen this? Dude is mad as FUCK and tore into Becky for a solid hour. It's pretty hilarious and sad at the same time.
> 
> Actually, going back further he did the same to Sasha. I think he spends hours every day on twitter ranting and raving at the women. Jesus.


this is so over the top that its hilarious


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> this is so over the top that its hilarious


Sounds like a movie villain or something, doesn't he? All dramatic and shit. Funny stuff.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

In the q&a she mentioned about wanting to dress like siryn. I hope she does so bad. Becky has said my problems with her steampunk gear, it just seems like it holds her back movement wise and it's kind of impractical. Becky character wise is kinda similar to Bayley.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Big fan of this analogy :becky


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790335174252851201


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

^ Makes me want to see her in a cage match.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Crasp said:


> I'm curious what else do you expect on a discussion forum? If it's unabashed praise, there's plenty of that in here too.


Yeah as those are the only two options....


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

JCole said:


> Yeah as those are the only two options....


As it pertains to wrestling _discussion_? Yeah pretty much. You can critique what you think is good, and why it's good, or what you think is bad, or what you feel could be done better, and how. It all essentially boils down to praise and criticism.

Aside from that, it's photos & GIFs, and there aren't an infinite number of those.


I guess there's plenty of criticism of what other members chose to post too. Which would be fine if those people actually decided to point out why they take issue. If your problem is with people being critical about aspects surrounding a particular wrestler, in that particular wrestler's thread, then lol. Sure, it can be a bit much at times, but that's the internet.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


>


They over glammed and bronzed up Becky in that 3rd pic making her nose look fake. Either that or her face got slimmer.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> They over glammed and bronzed up Becky in that 3rd pic making her nose look fake. Either that or her face got slimmer.


lol dude thats just what your nose does when you make that face shes making


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> lol dude thats just what your nose does when you make that face shes making


Becky doesn't usually look that bronzed up. Her nose looked bigger in the first 2 pics though.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> lol dude thats just what your nose does when you make that face shes making


Just for makeup comparison 
https://mobile.twitter.com/BeckyLynchNET/status/790571036626464768?p=v

The supermodel look now doesn't really fit Becky character wise. I miss the above make-up look.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dibil13 said:


> https://twitter.com/TomSersu/with_replies
> 
> Anyone seen this? Dude is mad as FUCK and tore into Becky for a solid hour. It's pretty hilarious and sad at the same time.
> 
> Actually, going back further he did the same to Sasha. I think he spends hours every day on twitter ranting and raving at the women. Jesus.


I checked it out for 5 seconds. I don’t know if he legit hates Becky or is just doing this for shits and giggles, but the fact that someone tweet 1000 messages about it is just pathetic, no matter who he's talking about.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> They over glammed and bronzed up Becky in that 3rd pic making her nose look fake. Either that or her face got slimmer.





Acezwicker said:


> Becky doesn't usually look that bronzed up. Her nose looked bigger in the first 2 pics though.





Acezwicker said:


> Just for makeup comparison
> https://mobile.twitter.com/BeckyLynchNET/status/790571036626464768?p=v
> 
> The supermodel look now doesn't really fit Becky character wise. I miss the above make-up look.


Good fucking god. Give it a fucking rest already. Jfc.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Good fucking god. Give it a fucking rest already. Jfc.


Yeah because how dare I complain about their horrible make-up job on Becky. Now I see why Sasha does her own make-up.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

For those complaining about my complaints think about this, look at how Paige got big, it's really all in the presentation. she wasn't presented as the run of the mill prototypical "diva" mold, when she started embracing that she went downhill. She was presented as unique which helped her a lot and was doing moves no one else was doing at the time.

Becky being done up that way annoys me, she isn't run of the mill "diva" type, don't present her as such.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I just think youre looking into it a bit too much. I highly doubt theres a correlation between how Paige did her makeup and her falling into the place that shes currently in.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I just think youre looking into it a bit too much. I highly doubt theres a correlation between how Paige did her makeup and her falling into the place that shes currently in.



It's part of the character aesthetic. Paige went from more Goth (which people liked) to more glam which was around the time she joined Total Divas.

Becky doesn't really fit that mold, presenting her in a way that doesn't really reflect Becky's character hurts her from a marketing standpoint. 

Another example, there is a reason they don't sexualize Bayley, (men probably wouldn't complain) you lose the target and intended core audience.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Becky isn't an entitled woman-child. She's got a much more sensible head on her shoulders than Paige ever did. What kind of makeup she wears isn't going to lead to her doing cocaine and proposing to a married wrestler who just left WWE on uneasy terms. Yeah sometimes she goes OTT on the spray tan, but that's only ever been a cosmetic and largely inconsequential complaint, and it's not even been so heavy lately. Plus her nose looks fine whatever. She could paint it red and green and I'd still like it.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Becky isn't an entitled woman-child. She's got a much more sensible head on her shoulders than Paige ever did. What kind of makeup she wears isn't going to lead to her doing cocaine and proposing to a married wrestler who just left WWE on uneasy terms..


In the future who did Becky up should be more intelligent in how they present Becky. She has a bit of alternative appeal, presenting her in a standard way that doesn't fit her character is going to hurt her appeal.

The Cocaine was when she completely fell off. Paige joining total divas while put more eyes on her was the start of her decline. Fame went straight too her head at such a young age and she wasn't mature enough to handle it.

Side note: I'm getting the impression that Paige hates Charlotte, Becky and possibly the rest of the horsewomen.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

OK man.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It's all in marketing and corporate branding. The 4 Horsewomen are credited for saving women's wrestling in WWE's eyes. One's who have a look associated with Total Divas or are on it get bashed. Can you imagine the backlash if Sasha, Charlotte, Becky or Bayley joined the cast?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> Little preview of what's to come at #smackdownlive in Glasgow on November 8th. This is also my best cousin It impression.


:becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Crasp said:


> OK man.


I'm deferring to the wisdom of Bex. Just gonna sit back, put on my ignore goggles to make sure nothing splashes in my face, and sip my coconut.










Vast improvement.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> In the future who did Becky up should be more intelligent in how they present Becky. She has a bit of alternative appeal, presenting her in a standard way that doesn't fit her character is going to hurt her appeal.
> 
> The Cocaine was when she completely fell off. Paige joining total divas while put more eyes on her was the start of her decline. Fame went straight too her head at such a young age and she wasn't mature enough to handle it.
> 
> Side note: I'm getting the impression that Paige hates Charlotte, Becky and possibly the rest of the horsewomen.


Paige was too young for Total Divas, ...should of focused more on wrestling...

Paige is jealous of Becky, just like the Bellas..


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I've been meaning to bring this up, for the women, it's Becky, Nikki, Charlotte, Sasha and Bayley on the Royal Rumble poster.
http://17r1l63fshd52dy9yakdizhkog.w...content/uploads/2016/10/Royal-Rumble-2017.jpg


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm curious about Becky's leg workouts are. It seems like with her workouts she seems to put heavy focus on her Arms,Shoulders and upper body?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Just... Hmmm...



Sincere said:


> I'm deferring to the wisdom of Bex. Just gonna sit back, put on my ignore goggles to make sure nothing splashes in my face, and sip my coconut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna need to borrow those a sec.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Now that the aftereffects of that horrible worked shoot promo are over, now Smackdown can focus on the title with Becky returning. It feels like it's forever since I last seen her wrestle. Natalya would be a good way to tune up Becky. No way they don't let her talk this week. Becky is what makes this division go. Carmella could cut promos with Nikki away and it would work with her character.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790640720910557184
We have a name now, guys


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Guess Lynch Mob wasn't PG enough.

I'd still have preferred Becquistadors or something. If sBecktators sticks, I look forward to being called spactators by everyone in the near future.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790724661684207616









:chlol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

lol


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


>


this has potential


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Crasp said:


> Guess Lynch Mob wasn't PG enough.
> 
> I'd still have preferred Becquistadors or something. If sBecktators sticks, I look forward to being called spactators by everyone in the near future.


I also like the Lynchadore one that a user here has in his sig


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790724661684207616
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

She's such a dork.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

adudeirl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790640720910557184


I think she broke the bad pun scale :bryanlol


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reotor said:


> :chlol


Emoji potential right here :beckylol


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I'm curious about Becky's leg workouts are. It seems like with her workouts she seems to put heavy focus on her Arms,Shoulders and upper body?


She definitely focuses more on the upper body and shoulders, they're like her pride and joy.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> She definitely focuses more on the upper body and shoulders, they're like her pride and joy.


She gets giddy over them and it's kinda funny in an endearing way.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

https://mobile.twitter.com/WWE/status/791060124114702336/photo/1


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky makes me feel like a kid again because I _really_ wanna see her kick Bliss's ass now. I was like, sorta legit angry at that segment like a mark


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Remember when the draft was over people said becky vs bliss was gonna be a good feud? So far i think it surpassed expectations now cant wait for the match. Way better than raw.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Crasp said:


>


finally!! now we need the pic with both of them holding their titles


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> Becky makes me feel like a kid again because I _really_ wanna see her kick Bliss's ass now. I was like, sorta legit angry at that segment like a mark


My inner mark that wants Becky to go over, stand tall, and win at everything aside, SD is doing a good job. Alexa was getting good heat tonight, and fans are definitely behind Becky. This feud seems to have more violence and heat than a first-ever HIAC main event feud, and that's just lulsy.

Alexa was deliberately booked and written to go over Becky in every part of the segment tonight, from the scripted lines to the physical action--hence the walk out interruption in the middle of her greeting, the mic interruptions every time Becky was about to get going, Becky letting Alexa complete all her lines, and eventually Alexa laying Becky out and clowning her with spray paint. They're clearly pulling out the stops to establish Alexa as the top heel from the looks of things, and I don't mind that one bit. 

That being said, they're now going to have to raise the bar on the resolution for Becky even more after that, because that segment just left things very lopsided. And that's totally fine so long as they tip the scales back in Becky's favor in a big way. Idk how they could or should do it, but Becky has to do more than simply win on the 8th, now. That isn't enough any more, after tonight. So, I hope the SD creative team can continue meeting and surpassing expectations here, because they're apparently building up for a good pay-off, so the pay-off needs to be worth it. 

In any case, they're certainly getting people invested in the story they're telling. If they can keep up the momentum and elevate the heat even more next week, the pay-off win for Becky should be pretty big.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Is this supposed to be Green Bay's skyline? Because I'd rather imagine it's Bexplex City :becky :beckylol


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The way they are building it seems to suggest Becky is going over in Scotland which is good and she should. 

Not fond of smackdown creative doing too much and not promoting the Becky vs the other 3 Horsewomen narrative that writes itself for Survivor series, but instead going with a narrative surrounding Nikki which is not as compelling. 

Brainstorming here: Becky being portrayed as 4th of the horsewomen and Sasha and Charlotte claiming superiority is too great of a underdog narrative to let go. It's effective, completely believable too and isn't forced. It sets up a great conclusion. Becky getting eliminated by any of them in a "shocker" is same old, same old, which they should stay away from.

Nikki is getting Cena-like hyperbole with the " Look at the strength of Nikki Bella" even though Natalya had the Sharpshooter on half-mast and never sat down on it, which makes the move less effective and so easy to crawl to the ropes.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I've never been to Green Bay but I dont think they have any tall buildings like that, its a relatively small town.

And yeah I agree with all that, like if you cast aside general biased fandom feelings, that segment was very good at getting Alexa heat and will make Beckys revenge even sweeter, and this seems too cut and dry for them to screw it up really.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791098450750246912


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791098450750246912


:crying::crying::sad:


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I like how she uses the belt to block Alexa :beckylol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791100545482317828


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> The way they are building it seems to suggest Becky is going over in Scotland which is good and she should.
> 
> Not fond of smackdown creative doing too much and *not promoting the Becky vs the other 3 Horsewomen narrative* that writes itself for Survivor series, but instead going with a narrative surrounding Nikki which is not as compelling.
> 
> ...


Good. The less she's associated with that bunch the better. It's an underdog narrative that should absolutely be let go because Becky is never going to beat Sasha or Charlotte. She's doing better than ever away from them.

If Becky is in that elimination match she will be eliminated by one of those two, count on it.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Good. The less she's associated with that bunch the better. It's an underdog narrative that should absolutely be let go because Becky is never going to beat Sasha or Charlotte. She's doing better than ever away from them.
> 
> If Becky is in that elimination match she will be eliminated by one of those two, count on it.


She is still built as an underdog to this day. Charlotte has yet to have a good contract signing segment. 0 for 3 so far. Sasha is 2 for 3.

It's a boring status quo that should end.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Becky makes me feel like a kid again because I _really_ wanna see her kick Bliss's ass now. I was like, sorta legit angry at that segment like a mark


Yeah, this. It highlights just how well both of them are building this up.

Great to see her back, with the title in tow :becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> Yeah, this. It highlights just how well both of them are building this up.
> 
> Great to see her back, with the title in tow :becky


Good thing you don't go on reddit because those idiots are only crediting Alexa.

It's like they don't know what makes good protagonists.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Sincere said:


> *That being said, they're now going to have to raise the bar on the resolution for Becky even more after that, because that segment just left things very lopsided. And that's totally fine so long as they tip the scales back in Becky's favor in a big way. Idk how they could or should do it, but Becky has to do more than simply win on the 8th, now. That isn't enough any more, after tonight. So, I hope the SD creative team can continue meeting and surpassing expectations here, because they're apparently building up for a good pay-off, so the pay-off needs to be worth it.*


This. I have been trying to say this when Alexia pinned Becky before the PPV a couple of weeks ago. Becky looks really weak right now, and I can bet my kidney that they won't do anything else than give Becky a clear submission win over Alexia in Glasgow, but in order to rebound from all the embarassment Becky would have to devour Alexia. And Glasgow is likely going to be the end of this feud, because I kinda don't see them going through SS all the way till TLC with this feud.

This is why I legit enjoy Sasha vs Charlotte more. Shit on that storylinne all you want, but in that feud babyface kicks ass and people feel happy for her and cheer. And they will have a HiaC. A freakin' HiaC! I'm sold 

Now, I know that we are being made to feel for Becky again, but the pop she got when she did this:







clearly showed that we don't need that compassionate booking. (I know I said it many times before but I finally have a proof in form of that short beatdown).

Now, are they selling her injury as a keyfabe back injury? Because Alexia said that Becky had a back surgery, then Becky denied, and said that she has been "rushed to a hospital", which means it couldn't have been her back, but then Alexia targeted Becky's back anyways and they sold it like it was a keyfabe injury afterall. Can anyone explain this, because I'm legit confused with what they were trying to do with this.

I also loved Becky's red shirt (matched her hair) and the way she was clumsy holding the title. :lol

Overall this segment was thumbs in the middle for me.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Shooting from the hip here but the Becky/Alexa segment last night felt like punishment for Becky missing No Mercy at the last minute.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Be prepaired for Becky to drop the belt in Glasgow.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Be prepaired for Becky to drop the belt in Glasgow.


Alexa has stood tall at the end of nearly all their segments together. If Becky just loses anyways then what's the point? That'd be one of the worst title runs in history.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Be prepaired for Becky to drop the belt in Glasgow.


Do you know something we don't?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

travis420 said:


> Alexa has stood tall at the end of nearly all their segments together. If Becky just loses anyways then what's the point? That'd be one of the worst title runs in history.


I'm not saying it's what I want to see, just that it's a real possibility.

In these scenarios it's not always a case of _what_ happens, but rather _how_ it happens. They can quite easily book her to lose unfairly or under mitigating circumstances. Although quite frankly, bucking some of the trends and tropes of modern wrestling booking cliches wouldn't be a bad thing, as it makes things altogether less predictable and more engaging.

But as things stand, SSeries is the next PPV. Given the 5v5 women's match, that leaves 2 SD women with nothing to do, and I find it hard to believe, that at a PPV taking place in Toronto, Nattie won't even be on the card, yet right now she's no longer a part of the 5v5.

I don't think it's too far fetched to imagine that Nattie may have a title match at SSeries, but, I also don't think SD will want to do Nattie Vs. Becky... Not only is it a bit played out at this point, but there's a chance Nattie would be treated in Toronto as the face.

_So_, with Alexa getting the belt off of Becky, Becky can join the 5V5 team which is starting to look more and more like it could beat Team Raw (Assuming Sasha &/or Charlotte end up not on the Raw team), and a face-turned Nattie faces Alexa in Toronto.

...

Of course, it's also entirely possible that Eva Marie may still be absent come SSeries, meaning it's not possible to field a 5v5 team _and_ have a title match, so there will be no point in Becky losing. In which case, _someone_ is also going to have to sit out SSeries, and I still can't imagine that being Nattie. So _something_ is going to go down between now and SSeries.


So, I'm not predicting that Becky will lose in Glasgow, but I wouldn't be surprised nor concerned by it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Be prepaired for Becky to drop the belt in Glasgow.


I would legit throw a fit that a normal person would be embarrassed by.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

I reckon Nattie will still be on the Survivor Series team...good chance Becky and Alexa will both be too and Becky retains in Glasgow. Really don't see them having her lose in her first defence, they've built up Bliss as such a villainous shitheel that Becky should overcome her.

Carmella could quite feasibly take out captain Nikki Bella or she ends up being punished by DBry for continuously attacking Nikki, and you have some kind of Becky/Nikki "co-captains" angle which leads into the bigger feud kicking off after TLC and going on to Wrestlemania.

Of course, it could mean they're setting up something bigger for Becky...a champion vs champion showcase against Sasha Banks maybe?


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Crasp said:


> I'm not saying it's what I want to see, just that it's a real possibility.
> 
> In these scenarios it's not always a case of _what_ happens, but rather _how_ it happens. They can quite easily book her to lose unfairly or under mitigating circumstances. Although quite frankly, bucking some of the trends and tropes of modern wrestling booking cliches wouldn't be a bad thing, as it makes things altogether less predictable and more engaging.
> 
> ...


I'm concerned af right now. Toronto is Nattie's home ground, but Glasgow will be Becky's homeground. There is a huge diffrence between an SDL and SS, but I think that they wouldn't screw up their long term plans. Alexia looks unreal strong right now, so her winning the title would make all kinds of sense in keyfabe. I don't know whether the managment is upset with Becky missing No Mercy, but even if they are, Sasha has missed a ton of shows due to being hurt. Of course WWE prfers Sasha over Becky, and Sasha never got hurt RIGHT before the show, but I'm trying to convince myself that it won't affect their decision on who goes over.

If Becky is supposed to drop in the near future I would put her in a triple threat at SS with Alexia and Nattie, where an NXT callup fills a spot in the 5v5. Nattie submits Alexia for the title, and gets her well deserved (IMO) moment, and we move on with the storyline between Becky and Nattie. Heel Nattie drops to face Nikki, and then Nikki turns and Becky reclaims at Mania.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

@meele I wouldn't be that concerned. Honestly. They've had to build Bliss up so she seems legit, and she has looked strong to get that heat that she's getting, but it gives Becky that bigger hurdle to overcome as the face in peril.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> @meele I wouldn't be that concerned. Honestly. They've had to build Bliss up so she seems legit, and she has looked strong to get that heat that she's getting, but it gives Becky that bigger hurdle to overcome as the face in peril.


I know that they are a lot of logic holes in Becky dropping right now just for the sake of Nattie getting cheered in Toronto (and only in Toronto, probably), but still, I can't help but feel concerned. And if she looses - doesn't that create an even greater hurdle to overcome?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't think it's wise to have Becky lose the title in Scotland.

For Survivor Series, Wouldn't it make more sense that Carmella is the one left off the Smackdown team because she can't be trusted? Carmella will likely screw over Nikki for the surprise captain elimination to further their feud either way.

With Eva I don't think she is coming back at survivor Series.

Natalya getting a title shot just because it's in her home country is dumb. Natalya getting eliminated by Dana for heat seems like a wise choice. Toronto will cheer Natalya, but they don't feel that strongly about her that it will kill the crowd.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Yeah can see Carmella either being left off or banned from the team by Nikki and or DBry, after attacking Nikki too many times or something. Nattie gets her place back, Carmella runs in and helps Nikki get eliminated, setting up their blowoff match at TLC.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Whatever happens, I don't think any of it will be any kind of punishment for Becky missing No Mercy. Becky is still far & away the most over woman on Smackdown. And if they _did_ decide to have her drop the belt, it would only be the start of a new journey _back_ to the title.

I'm with emm in as far as what's most likely to happen (Natty getting her way back onto the 5v5 team and Becky retaining over Bliss). I just would not be at all shocked if things play out quite differently, and I would hope that _if it does_, people won't entirely lose their shit, and will be able to see what's going on, why it's happening, and the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't get this notion that Becky is bad on the mic to be honest. People say it on here, but it comes off like they just discredit her because she is foreign or they just like heel promoing. Babyface promos show the performers true abilities and there is a good reason why Becky hasn't turned heel yet.

The segment was intended to get heat on Bliss and it did just that.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't get this notion that Becky is bad on the mic to be honest. People say it on here, but it comes off like they just discredit her because she is foreign. Babyface promos show the performers true abilities and there is a reason she hasn't turned heel yet.
> 
> The segment was intended to get heat on Bliss and it did just that.


its purely her accent. Sometimes its too thick or she talks too fast, and some people are bad with accents


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I think she can come across a bit awkward on the mic at times but part of that is also what makes her endearing to so many people. She's a believeable and likable character just like bryan was. She comes across as totally real, and that connects with people, in an era where everyone else is so forced/unauthentic.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Crasp said:


> I think she can come across a bit awkward on the mic at times but part of that is also what makes her endearing to so many people. She's a believeable and likable character just like bryan was. She comes across as totally real, and that connects with people, in an era where everyone else is so forced/unauthentic.


Well I think her natural personally is awkward. Her twitter puns kind of reflect that. I love awkward chicks! :thumbsup


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Whatever happens, I don't think any of it will be any kind of punishment for Becky missing No Mercy. Becky is still far & away the most over woman on Smackdown. And if they _did_ decide to have her drop the belt, it would only be the start of a new journey _back_ to the title.
> 
> I'm with emm in as far as what's most likely to happen (Natty getting her way back onto the 5v5 team and Becky retaining over Bliss). *I just would not be at all shocked if things play out quite differently, and I would hope that if it does, people won't entirely lose their shit, and will be able to see what's going on, why it's happening, and the light at the end of the tunnel.*


Now that I think about it, if they do play out differently then I'm done. Because ultimately Becky is the only thing I truly care about in wrestling. It's just my personal view on the subject, but I'm absolutely sick (both figuratively and kinda literally aswell) of the way she keeps getting beaten to the point where even her wins don't satisfy me at all. I won't care about the light at the end of the tunnel if I already know that I won't be able to enjoy it.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Can understand that. It was a long and often painful journey to where she is now. But unlike in the past, if she's briefly not in the title scene, I don't expect her to be cast aside directionless. I'd expect her to be featured just as prominently as she was as champion, and perhaps moreso. 

As long as she has direction, is on my TV, and is booked well, it wouldn't really matter that much to me whether there is gold around her waist or not for a few months, but I can see why someone would be put off by her dropping the belt so soon after it had taken so long to get there. 

I'd just hope that if it happened, people wouldn't give up on Becky just because a _prop_ was taken from her, and would be able to enjoy her path back to the top (as long as it's not as painful as the first time 'round).


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Can understand that. It was a long and often painful journey to where she is now. But unlike in the past, if she's briefly not in the title scene, I don't expect her to be cast aside directionless. I'd expect her to be featured just as prominently as she was as champion, and perhaps moreso.
> 
> As long as she has direction, is on my TV, and is booked well, it wouldn't really matter that much to me whether there is gold around her waist or not for a few months, but I can see why someone would be put off by her dropping the belt so soon after it had taken so long to get there.
> 
> I'd just hope that if it happened, people wouldn't give up on Becky just because a _prop_ was taken from her, and would be able to enjoy her path back to the top (as long as it's not as painful as the first time 'round).


It's not just the prop. It's that she would prove Alexia right. It's that she would loose another 1v1 feud. Becky has taken a lot of punishment in this storyline, if she looses in Glasgow, that will be too much. I'm fine with her dropping at SS if it's in Nattie's favour, but she NEEDS to go over Alexia.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

@meele Ah. Well there's the line then. See that wouldn't bother me so much (well.... depending on how it was done...). In fact, Becky dropping it to Nattie in Toronto would probably upset me more!. Different strokes, I guess!


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

She'll be just fine, y'all. She'll retain in Glasgow and put on a hell of a showing as part of Team Blue at Survivor Series.

:becky


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I expect so.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Never prove the heel right or fans will stop cheering the face. The newly crowned face champ losing the title to put them back to chasing a heel champ is lazy and uninspired booking especially with no twist. It's usually a cop-out for not knowing how to book a face champion. 

Becky should and probably will retain, all this just seems like planting seeds of doubt making Alexa looking strong and catty man Daniel Bryan doubting and bagging on her.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> She'll be just fine, y'all. She'll retain in Glasgow and put on a hell of a showing as part of Team Blue at Survivor Series.
> 
> :becky


Let's stick with that attitude.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Be prepaired for Becky to drop the belt in Glasgow.


I don't really see it happening. I definitely get the vibe that creative is very high on Bliss but Smackdown's guys seem to be sensible enough not to push her too fast. 



Acezwicker said:


> I don't get this notion that Becky is bad on the mic to be honest. People say it on here, but it comes off like they just discredit her because she is foreign or they just like heel promoing. Babyface promos show the performers true abilities and there is a good reason why Becky hasn't turned heel yet.
> 
> The segment was intended to get heat on Bliss and it did just that.


It's the accent. Not a week goes by where she doesn't get shit on for it. It was the same with Paige to an extent before it became watered down. Becky still has a strong one so she has to actively try and suppress it, which is why it gets really thick when she's fired up and less restrained. 

Plus you know how fickle wrestling fans can be. There's a big 'flavour of the month' type attitude with a lot of people, especially when it comes to the women. Don't be surprised if the internet fans turn on Becky soon and praise Bliss as the GOAT etc etc. It's happened plenty of times before.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Plus you know how fickle wrestling fans can be. There's a big 'flavour of the month' type attitude with a lot of people, especially when it comes to the women. Don't be surprised if the internet fans turn on Becky soon and praise Bliss as the GOAT etc etc. It's happened plenty of times before.


This. So much hyperbole when it comes to the women in WWE. Something is either the greatest thing ever or the worst thing ever. For as much shit Sasha gets online, she is still over as fuck at live shows and is selling a ton of merch.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It would make Smackdown look 2nd rate to have Alexa as Smackdown women's Champion opposite Sasha as women's champion from Raw going into Survivor Series.

Alexa and Carmella are smarks flavour of the month for the women. Just like Becky was at one point. I see them heaping all this heavy praise on them early on then turning on them when they don't reach their ridiculous expectations.

Do they not know Becky is elevating Alexa, helping her get over as a heel?


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Apparently Kevin Dunn wants to reduce Becky's promo time because he hates the accent according to Alvarez.

:nash

Why do they keep that buck toothed fucker around anyway.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Apparently Kevin Dunn wants to reduce Becky's promo time because he hates the accent according to Alvarez.
> 
> :nash
> 
> Why do they keep that buck toothed fucker around anyway.


Kevin Dunn's hatred of all non-North American accents has been long documented, that said Alvarez's track record of inside reporting stuff isn't spot on and sounds like another one of his utter guffers.

Trips and Steph and other management are very high on Becky, so wouldn't put too much stock into this. Besides, she makes the most out of any promo time she's given anyway.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> It would make Smackdown look 2nd rate to have Alexa as Smackdown women's Champion opposite Sasha as women's champion from Raw going into Survivor Series.
> 
> Alexa and Carmella are smarks flavour of the month for the women. Just like Becky was at one point. I see them heaping all this heavy praise on them early on then turning on them when they don't reach their ridiculous expectations.
> 
> Do they not know Becky is elevating Alexa, helping her get over as a heel?


Alexa and Carmella aren’t flavors of the month. They’re both talented women who have been given the platform to grow on Smackdown.

And it works both ways. Yeah, working with Becky has gotten Alexa more over as a heel. But it also helps Becky get even more over working with someone who can talk and get the crowd to boo her.




TheGeneticFreak said:


> Apparently Kevin Dunn wants to reduce Becky's promo time because he hates the accent according to Alvarez.
> 
> :nash
> 
> Why do they keep that buck toothed fucker around anyway.


Because Dunn’s daddy saved a box of tapes for Vince back in the day and his son has a job for life because of it.

I wouldn’t worry too much, I remember hearing before Charlotte and Sasha debuted, they might not get pushed because they don’t have “the look.” And look at them now. Hell, some people think they’ve been overpushed.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Alexa and Carmella aren’t flavors of the month. They’re both talented women who have been given the platform to grow on Smackdown.
> 
> And it works both ways. Yeah, working with Becky has gotten Alexa more over as a heel. But it also helps Becky get even more over working with someone who can talk and get the crowd to boo her.


I think he means in the eyes of the average internet fan, they had a few good segments so people obsess over them and act like theyre the best thing on the roster. It seems like every woman gets that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> I think he means in the eyes of the average internet fan, they had a few good segments so people obsess over them and act like theyre the best thing on the roster. It seems like every woman gets that.


I haven’t seen many people do that. I and many others just give them the credit their due for taking advantage of the opportunities given to them. Some people go overboard no doubt but I don’t see that as the consensus.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Alexa and Carmella aren’t flavors of the month. They’re both talented women who have been given the platform to grow on Smackdown.
> 
> And it works both ways. Yeah, working with Becky has gotten Alexa more over as a heel. But it also helps Becky get even more over working with someone who can talk and get the crowd to boo her.
> 
> ...


I see a lot more people gushing over Alexa calling her the next Trish talking about her potential gushing over her heelwork on sites like Cageside seats and reddit and various other forums.

Pretty much anyone who insults or assaults Becky is going to get booed.

Alvarez's assumption based off his smackdown review which sounds like bs. He is just stirring the pot getting people to hate dunn and he also hates Becky. 

The segment was designed to get Alexa heat. Becky was trying to suppress her accent in that segment.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> I haven’t seen many people do that. I and many others just give them the credit their due for taking advantage of the opportunities given to them. Some people go overboard no doubt but I don’t see that as the consensus.


Its definitely more 'people going overboard' then a 'consensus' type thing, and its not exclusive to the women either.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> I see a lot more people gushing over Alexa calling her the next Trish talking about her potential gushing over her heelwork on sites like Cageside seats and reddit and various other forums.
> 
> Pretty much anyone who insults or assaults Becky is going to get booed.
> 
> ...


And so? There is nothing wrong with comparing potential. Alexa from the looks to her confidence as a character has been very impressive.

And it's not as if Natalya or Dana Brooke could say the same things and have it leave the same effect. Bliss with her skill on the mic and her delivery makes her words mean so much more and it's great for Becky to work with someone who can actually talk so she can have a good dialogue with someone.



adudeirl said:


> Its definitely more 'people going overboard' then a 'consensus' type thing, and its not exclusive to the women either.


Like I said, there a few people who go overboard. But most of the people I see give her credit for taking the ball and running with it while only being on the main roster for 3 months and making herself look like a star. Whether you perceive that as just praise or going overboard is up to you, but I've only seen a handful of people go too far in assessing her talent and potential.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Like I said, there a few people who go overboard. But most of the people I see give her credit for taking the ball and running with it while only being on the main roster for 3 months and making herself look like a star. Whether you perceive that as just praise or going overboard is up to you, but I've only seen a handful of people go too far in assessing her talent and potential.


Thats fair. I mean I think Alexas been very good and everything, to be honest I dont know what point I was trying to make here other than 'a few people are maybe getting a bit hyperbolic'


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> And so? There is nothing wrong with comparing potential. Alexa from the looks to her confidence as a character has been very impressive.
> 
> And it's not as if Natalya or Dana Brooke could say the same things and have it leave the same effect. Bliss with her skill on the mic and her delivery makes her words mean so much more and it's great for Becky to work with someone who can actually talk so she can have a good dialogue with someone.
> 
> ...


She is enhanced because she is playing off of someone pure. She was getting next to nothing against Naomi.

They didn't know who Dana Brooke was at the time. Natalya got heat against Becky, but she didn't know how to sustain it at all. 

It's who she's insulting have you noticed that whenever someone insults Becky they get more heat than they would anyone else.

Assessing potential is what could be instead of what is. When a performer shows potential people blow their load and act like they're the best thing ever.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Haha that dunn idea is dumb. Becky is the best face promo in the entire company besides john cena. Her accent is probably one of her traits that fans like the most of her aside from accent haters here in the internet. Also alvarez guy doesnt like becky cause he thinks hes cool.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Haha that dunn idea is dumb. Becky is the best face promo in the entire company besides john cena. Her accent is probably one of her traits that fans like the most of her aside from accent haters here in the internet. Also alvarez guy doesnt like becky cause he thinks hes cool.


Alvarez hasn't got a scoop right in god knows how long. He's got form for this kind of thing, and it all largely turns out to be shit. He's done this with Kevin Dunn stories too, about certain wrestlers not fitting the mould because of their looks or their accent too. I'll give Alvarez some credit, he knows how to get people hot under the collar and all riled up judging by the reaction to this across the net as there are a ton of upset people out there. There was a similar reaction to the stories about Dunn having Kevin Owens buried because of his weight/looks, look where Owens is now.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha that dunn idea is dumb. Becky is the best face promo in the entire company besides john cena. Her accent is probably one of her traits that fans like the most of her aside from accent haters here in the internet. Also alvarez guy doesnt like becky cause he thinks hes cool.
> ...


I remember that one. He zoomed the camera for five seconds to a sign saying Owens is fat.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

If he's basing that on the recent promo with Alexa I can see how he can go to this conclusion, judging by how limited lines and the content of said lines were given to Becky.
Also by how Alexa completely no sold Becky during the promo.

But then again, considering his track record, it is more than likely he just tries to stir the pot.
Unless this comes directly from Dave I cant take this entirely seriously.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> She is enhanced because she is playing off of someone pure. She was getting next to nothing against Naomi.
> 
> They didn't know who Dana Brooke was at the time. Natalya got heat against Becky, but she didn't know how to sustain it at all.
> 
> ...


First off, I wasn't talking about Dana before when she briefly feuded with Becky. I'm talking in a hypothetical if Dana and Becky were to feud now. 

And you made my point, Natalya got the heat but didn't sustain it. Alexa does. I'll say it again. It goes both ways and both performers benefit from working with each other. Becky gets to work with a good heel that can keep the heat going and Alexa gets to work with a popular babyface that the fans are behind.

And yes, some people blow their loads. Others, like myself, give her respect and realize she only has room to grow.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

becky sucks. Its just a fact.


bye


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

:maisie3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

DELETE said:


> becky sucks. Its just a fact.
> 
> 
> bye


Yea thats why the casual fanbase follows becky more than the rest of the women.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Yea thats why the casual fanbase follows becky more than the rest of the women.


Is that a fact or did you just randomly come up with that?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DELETE said:


> Is that a fact or did you just randomly come up with that?


It’ no more a fact than you saying she sucks, just because.

If you’re going to come onto this thread and say she sucks, detail why you think that is or else you’re just wasting everyone’s time.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> It’ no more a fact than you saying she sucks, just because.
> 
> If you’re going to come onto this thread and say she sucks, detail why you think that is or else you’re just wasting everyone’s time.


I already told you why she sucks.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DELETE said:


> I already told you why she sucks.


Yeah, you told me on another thread. And I already detailed why you’re wrong.

If you’re going to come into the official Becky Lynch thread, come up with more than “she sucks” or else you look as ridiculous as deanambroselover used to.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Yeah, you told me on another thread. And I already detailed why you’re wrong.
> 
> If you’re going to come into the official Becky Lynch thread, come up with more than “she sucks” or else you look as ridiculous as *deanambroselover* used to.


Im new.... who is that?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DELETE said:


> Im new.... who is that?


Search him on the site and find out for yourself and you’ll know what I’m talking about.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Probably should stop wasting any of your attention on a blatant troll TD. Just junks up an otherwise wonderful thread.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Apparently Kevin Dunn wants to reduce Becky's promo time because he hates the accent according to Alvarez.
> 
> :nash
> 
> Why do they keep that buck toothed fucker around anyway.


Alvarez isn't a reporter.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> Alvarez isn't a reporter.


What he said sounded assumptive. The segment was intended to elevate and get heat on Alexa by spoiling Becky's return.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It's no coincidence that there are a lot of heels clamouring to work with Becky. Since Becky is a pure babyface that is beloved, she enhances heels in the sense that it makes it easier for them to get heel heat. It also allows heels to be creative in the ways they can be horrible to her which allows for diverse feud and Story options. 

Her mic skills are very hit or miss, it's a case of some love them some hate it. She constantly has to suppress her thick accent during promos so American audiences can understand her which explains pauses or breathing. The best acting abilities in the division easily. Since Becky has a natural diction during promos, which helps with some bad lines.

Becky is very charismatic which is why she connects with many different audiences from kids to women to adults. She has a likable character and personality which is why she is only 1 of the 10 from the divas revolution storyline that hasn't turned heel yet. She has got over with so little.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> What he said sounded assumptive. The segment was intended to elevate and get heat on Alexa by spoiling Becky's return.


People are entitled to like and dislike things but he is pathological about her in his hate.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

JCole said:


> People are entitled to like and dislike things but he is pathological about her in his hate.


He's made some other comments about some of the other women that quite frankly come off as massively creepy, and a bit odd as well.

He seems to have a thing about hating on a few others too, it's very odd. But yeah, his dislike of Becky hasn't gone unnoticed and I've seen it alluded to on a few other forums and people largely think he's full of shit.

And yeah, his "scoops" are pretty much never right, I can't recall the last time he got anything right. He's just doing this for pure bait, by the looks of it a good number of people have been taken in by it (the Reddit thread in particular, I rarely venture over there but good God they've been taken in). He's not a credible source at all.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

True or not, this Kevin Dunn thing can at least get Becky some more sympy. People love to get behind wrestlers that they think are being "held back".


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> People are entitled to like and dislike things but he is pathological about her in his hate.


Absolutely! 

Alvarez has completely missed the point of several Becky storylines and has spun many stories just to bag on Becky. He cares about his site so he keeps his mouth shut knowing if he fully revealed why he hates Becky that his site would lose subscriptions.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> He's made some other comments about some of the other women that quite frankly come off as massively creepy, and a bit odd as well.
> 
> He seems to have a thing about hating on a few others too, it's very odd. But yeah, his dislike of Becky hasn't gone unnoticed and I've seen it alluded to on a few other forums and people largely think he's full of shit.
> 
> And yeah, his "scoops" are pretty much never right, I can't recall the last time he got anything right. He's just doing this for pure bait, by the looks of it a good number of people have been taken in by it (*the Reddit thread* in particular, I rarely venture over there but good God they've been taken in). He's not a credible source at all.


lol christ over 900 comments on this over there.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

DELETE said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea thats why the casual fanbase follows becky more than the rest of the women.
> ...


Why do u think they send her to comic cons. Because brings in people in and once they did six big stars including bellas sasha and bayley and only beckys sold out. Why do u think shes the only one not to turn heel?


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

DELETE said:


> becky sucks. Its just a fact.
> 
> 
> bye












If you're not a Becky fan then get the fuck out of this thread. Cheers. :thumbsup


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

English isn't my first language but I have never had any problems understanding Becky.
Her voice is one of a kind as it's very deep (some people call it "manly", but it doesn't sound like that to me) but cracks very easily when she gets excited. And the thing is, she is never not excited, so her voice keeps cracking all the time and it's the cutest sound in the world for me, but I can totally understand other people finding it cringy or annoying.

Oh, and DELETE accomplished his goal. You gave him attention, and that's what he wanted.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Punkamaniac said:


> If you're not a Becky fan then get the fuck out of this thread. Cheers. :thumbsup


ugh she looks so hot in that gif



meele said:


> English isn't my first language but I have never had any problems understanding Becky.
> Her voice is one of a kind as it's very deep (some people call it "manly", but it doesn't sound like that to me) but cracks very easily when she gets excited. And the thing is, she is never not excited, so her voice keeps cracking all the time and it's the cutest sound in the world for me, but I can totally understand other people finding it cringy or annoying.
> 
> Oh, and DELETE accomplished his goal. You gave him attention, and that's what he wanted.


I love her voice but I can admit sometimes she can be a bit difficult to understand, but then you just have to listen to what shes saying more carefully to get it which isnt a bad thing. Maybe its just an American thing, having trouble with accents.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Okay so I've been hyped about this game called Horizon: Zero Dawn, and the name of the main character is Aloy.
Every single time I see her I think Becky Lynch. So I have this thought of Becky coming out wearing Aloy's costume.

I can't be the only one who sees this!*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Crasp said:


> Probably should stop wasting any of your attention on a blatant troll TD. Just junks up an otherwise wonderful thread.


Eh, sometimes it's fun to put people in their place when they look to start something without having a good argument. I got it out of my system.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *Okay so I've been hyped about this game called Horizon: Zero Dawn, and the name of the main character is Aloy.
> Every single time I see her I think Becky Lynch. So I have this thought of Becky coming out wearing Aloy's costume.
> 
> I can't be the only one who sees this!*


I can see it.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Juat checked the card for the SD live event I'm going to in a couple of weeks and it's Becky vs Alexa :kobe4

I remember being front row with my mate at the last house show we went to and Becky had a slight wardrobe malfunction to say the least. :saul If only she was doing an appearance somewhere before the show.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

-JMB- said:


> Juat checked the card for the SD live event I'm going to in a couple of weeks and it's Becky vs Alexa :kobe4
> 
> I remember being front row with my mate at the last house show we went to and *Becky had a slight wardrobe malfunction to say the least.* :saul If only she was doing an appearance somewhere before the show.




This is one of the reasons why I don't mind her wrestling in a shirt. As appealing as Becky's body is, I never want to see her or anyone else have a wardrobe malfunction, because I can imagine how embarrasing it must be. 

Also, to all the users that follow this thread: could we start labeling our rants as positive or negative at the very top of the message? I think it would improve this thread quite a bit, because some people here want to avoid all the negativity, and I think it would make it much easier to navigate around the thread, with very little effort being put in (seriousy it's just 1 word at the top of a 500 word rant, it's not much at all). 

Just a suggestion, nothing more.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Shes the absolute best


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792152068396122113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792152352019116033


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792152352019116033


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Shes the absolute best
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792152068396122113
> ...


Hells gonna break loose backstage becky vs dunn book it vince.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Either she's poking fun at the rumour or she actually gets that.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> Either she's poking fun at the rumour or she actually gets that.


A real fan would know straight away. She rarely if ever washes her dirty laundry on social media.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Shes the absolute best
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792152068396122113
> ...


She doesn't even have a thick accent so I don't really know how people seem to have trouble understanding what she says.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> A real fan would know straight away. She rarely if ever washes her dirty laundry on social media.


It seems like the comedic stylings of me want title match.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Alvarez is the king of missing the point especially when it comes to Becky.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

JCole said:


> A real fan would know straight away. She rarely if ever washes her dirty laundry on social media.


Absolutely this. It's as clear as day.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Also heads up for those in the UK and Ireland, there's a cool feature on Becky and her journey in this month's Fighting Spirit Magazine. I think you might be able to get this outside the UK/Ireland digitally however I'm not 100% certain.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

------POSITIVE------

Does Kevin Dunn dislike Becky's accent? Probably.

Will Becky get less mic time? Probably nope.

He probably made some comments on her backstage, and now that it became a popular thing, she decided to rib him on Twitter.

I wouldn't expect her mic time to get reduced, she has been talking like this forever, and it's been fine all the time, and now all of the sudden she is supposed to get heat for it... it just doesn't add up. Sheamus used to get a lot of mic time despite his accent, same with Balor, so I don't see the reason for Becky to be treated diffrently.
But if they cut her mic time in favour of her in-ring time, then I'm absolutely fine. :becky

EDIT: I don't think that this rumor just started spontaniously. Kev not liking Becky's voice is not an impossibility, but it probably isn't anything major either. The rumor just got out of control. And if she ribbed him on Twitter, it shouldn't really affect her. A lot of people backstage are more easy going than people think, so there shouldn't be any heat even if she meant to rib beaver teeth and not the rumor itself.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Great tweet. Sounded more like she was mocking the rumor itself to me.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm fairly certain this has nothing to do with Kevin Dunn what so ever. Do you really think Becky would have a job if she mocked someone as powerful as Kevin Dunn? She's mocking the rumour.

Bryan Alvarez missed the point of the segment (he has done that frequently with Becky) and people ran with it. Everything that happened in the segment was to get Alexa heat. Alexa spoils Becky's return, beats her up and then humiliates her for heel heat.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Great tweet. Sounded more like she was mocking the rumor itself to me.


Absolutely. Even though its probably not true, everyones gonna believe it is anyway, so why not just pop twitter with something like this? People will love her even more for A) the perception that shes being 'held down' so to speak and B) 'speaking out' against those rumors that shes being held down.

It'd be great now if on Smackdown she cuts a promo in like Gaelic or some shit, or just reallllly slowed down whatever shes saying.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *Okay so I've been hyped about this game called Horizon: Zero Dawn, and the name of the main character is Aloy.
> Every single time I see her I think Becky Lynch. So I have this thought of Becky coming out wearing Aloy's costume.
> 
> I can't be the only one who sees this!*


She should come out with a shield like she did in "vikings"


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Absolutely. Even though its probably not true, everyones gonna believe it is anyway, so why not just pop twitter with something like this? People will love her even more for A) the perception that shes being 'held down' so to speak and B) 'speaking out' against those rumors that shes being held down.
> 
> It'd be great now if on Smackdown she cuts a promo in like Gaelic or some shit, or just reallllly slowed down whatever shes saying.


No need for her to isolate the masses. She can tweak the presentation to keep things fresh.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

If alvarez hates her accent and thinks non irish people dont understand then how does she always get a reaction from the fans when she speaks. One entire year and he hates her for a reason he doesnt even know.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> If alvarez hates her accent and thinks non irish people dont understand then how does she always get a reaction from the fans when she speaks. One entire year and he hates her for a reason he doesnt even know.


He complains about the most petty things when it comes to Becky.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> No need for her to isolate the masses. She can tweak the presentation to keep things fresh.


Sorry I was (mostly) just joking, thats one of those things that would be funny to me but wouldnt really do anyone any favors so they shouldnt actually do that.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Spike said:


>


how is she this gorgeous, seriously.

As dumb as this whole accent uproar has been, at least shes gotten a lot of support on social media and stuff the past few days. Like it must be nice to have thousands of people stick up for you like that, even if in reality this is probably a made up issue.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*My fav. Becky pic.*


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Spike said:


>


G.O.A.T Teeth


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792931082484195328
Becky turned heel.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792931082484195328
> Becky turned heel.


 They're non-kayfabe friends anyway she is just praising her real life friend. Every women on the roster was pretty much told to non-kayfabe praise it. That said the match was okay at best, I never got the hype of this match.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

WWE's Monsters of the Mat 

As Halloween descends upon WWE.com, nightmarish incarnations of WWE’s most popular Superstars emerge from the darkness. See Roman Reigns, Bray Wyatt, Brock Lesnar and others as never before, then download and print your own versions of these supernatural monstrosities … if you dare.

*Becky Lynch – The Red Banshee*










Identified by her fiery-colored hair, The Red Banshee’s terrifying shrieks instill the fear of death into her enemies and those who would dare wrong her. Like other wailing faeries of Irish legend, the Red Banshee’s keening foretells one’s imminent and inevitable demise. Be wary of this vengeful spirit, though. If you’ve done wrong by her, the high-pitched screams may be for you.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Halloween today, so here's some Halloween related Becky goodness:





 :beckylol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768762110327164929


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Becky's reign is already longer than 3 out of 4 Lita's reigns and if she retains in Glasgow, she will probably surpass the 4th one aswell. Besides that, it will be longer than both of Sasha's main roster reigns' combined, 4 (and if she retains at TLC - probably 5) of Trish's reigns, but in order to beat Steph's only title run (148 days), she would have to hold it past the Royal Rumble, which I don't see happening unless Nikki's out of action at that time or something drastic like that.

I also don't expect to see Becky in a gimmick match anytime soon. I was hoping for such a match at TLC, but seeing how average Sasha/Charlotte was in comparisson to their regular matches, I think that WWE will take a step back from women's gimmick matches.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice to see Becky being kept away from the hot potato show honestly. The title changes on RAW are getting bizarre.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Nice to see Becky being kept away from the hot potato show honestly. The title changes on RAW are getting bizarre.


Becky hasn't even defended the title yet so don't speak so soon lol.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

let's hope Becky is given at least 3-5 successful title defenses before she loses the title. Even though I don't think anyone should beat her on SD, or on RAW ( except maybe Emma or Bayley).


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> Becky's reign is already longer than 3 out of 4 Lita's reigns and if she retains in Glasgow, she will probably surpass the 4th one aswell. Besides that, it will be longer than both of Sasha's main roster reigns' combined, 4 (and if she retains at TLC - probably 5) of Trish's reigns, but in order to beat Steph's only title run (148 days), she would have to hold it past the Royal Rumble, which I don't see happening unless Nikki's out of action at that time or something drastic like that.
> 
> I also don't expect to see Becky in a gimmick match anytime soon. I was hoping for such a match at TLC, but seeing how average Sasha/Charlotte was in comparisson to their regular matches, I think that WWE will take a step back from women's gimmick matches.


quality of the match last night aside, I kinda hope that shes not in a TLC match just because her style wouldnt really fit in well in that type of match. Shes said before that she wants a tables match, that'd work I think.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> quality of the match last night aside, I kinda hope that shes not in a TLC match just because her style wouldnt really fit in well in that type of match. *Shes said before that she wants a tables match, that'd work I think.*


The main problem with the match last night were the tables not cooperating. The last thing they're gonna wanna do after that is put the women in a tables match.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

A tables match is a great way to take a title from a babyface, as you avoid getting pinned or submitted and you can have someone interrupt the match, so that you can do the "you have never beaten me for this title" shtick. Altough TLC is kinda early for her to drop, as it would only be her 2nd TV title defense. I'm hoping for a blowoff against Alexia at TLC with, Becky defending, in a chairs match, as it's the least hardcore of the TLC stips, and you can work it like a regular match.

I would also like to see a best of 5 series (7 is overkill) with Becky and either Naomi or Carmella in a filler feud before the Nikki feud for the Rumble. There are like 8 weeks of TV time to kill before the Rumble, and you have all those Christmas and New Years, when noone cares about wrestling, so why not.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

What do you suppose the odds of Becky and Bliss main eventing Smackdown in Glasgow are? Unless AJ is defending his title that night then I don't see why not.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> What do you suppose the odds of Becky and Bliss main eventing Smackdown in Glasgow are? Unless AJ is defending his title that night then I don't see why not.


There's really no reason why they shouldn't. They announced it a month ahead of time, why not?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Guys, forget about Alexa.

Becky has much MUCH bigger problem....



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793112803972296706


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

BMO9g88hCwr

:becky


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

CJ said:


> BMO9g88hCwr
> 
> :becky


I'm heartbroken that she didn't say "punpkin". It was such an obvious one Bex...


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I find it funny how they try to force the narrative that Bayley is the odd one out or weak link out of the horsewomen when Becky fits that narrative so much better. Bayley's current story just fits Becky better. They even acknowledge their NXT history. It all feels so phony in modern context. 

All the horsewomen except Becky have overcome the other horsewomen to win championships. Becky hasn't beat Sasha, Charlotte or Bayley in significant matches.

It feels like they piss away quality storylines on the main roster by giving them to the wrong people.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

meele said:


> I'm heartbroken that she didn't say "punpkin". It was such an obvious one Bex...


It was in the caption



> Happy Halloween!! &#55356;&#57219; #punfail #punkin


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Nice to see Becky being kept away from the hot potato show honestly. The title changes on RAW are getting bizarre.


The ending to that match was so mind-bogglingly awful. I actually liked the match for the most part (and Sasha selling like she was being killed in the ring was great). But then the finish happened, and wow did that not go well. First of all, just let Charlotte powerbomb her or suplex her or something. And second, if you wanted the crowd to go home satisfied, you could not have picked a WORSE way to end your PPV. Having Charlotte win that match CLEAN was so stupid that it almost defies belief, almost. Also it's the EXACT SAME THING that they just did like two months ago.

It'd be like Becky losing in Ireland in her FIRST title defense, after only holding the belt for like three weeks, CLEAN!! Why would you do that, it makes no sense? Why have her win it to begin with if that's all that you're going to do with her?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sasha losing her 2nd 1st (lol) title defense got me spooked for Becky 
Lets hope sensible booking prevails on SDL and Becky retains.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Sasha losing her 2nd 1st (lol) title defense got me spooked for Becky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she's gonna be alright :becky


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> The ending to that match was so mind-bogglingly awful. I actually liked the match for the most part (and Sasha selling like she was being killed in the ring was great). But then the finish happened, and wow did that not go well. First of all, just let Charlotte powerbomb her or suplex her or something. And second, if you wanted the crowd to go home satisfied, you could not have picked a WORSE way to end your PPV. Having Charlotte win that match CLEAN was so stupid that it almost defies belief, almost. Also it's the EXACT SAME THING that they just did like two months ago.
> 
> It'd be like Becky losing in Ireland in her FIRST title defense, after only holding the belt for like three weeks, CLEAN!! Why would you do that, it makes no sense? Why have her win it to begin with if that's all that you're going to do with her?


I have to assume the ending was supposed to include a big table spot, but it didn't work out, so the climax and drama fell flat. They really needed a bigger ending than that. They should have used to a move to ensure the table would break. I think with a bigger table spot that actually worked, the ending might have been much more acceptable. This match also didn't need to be the final match--Rollins v. KO would have been a great way to end the PPV, IMO. 

I don't get all the hot potatoing though. That's the really awkward part to me. If they were going to have Charlotte go over, they should have just kept the title on her to begin with. Why keep giving it to Sasha on Raw just to have Charlotte immediately win it back on the next PPV... twice? I really don't get that. Sasha got screwed over by the Flair name is my only conclusion. Not that I think Sasha would be a better champion than Charlotte, but she should have at least been given a proper opportunity for a proper reign if they were going to put the title on her at all. 

I'm just hoping SD doesn't fuck over Becky like Raw has fucked over Sasha. Luckily for Becky, she's not competing with HoF legacies on SD.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Well at least Sasha was booked strong prior to the match which cushioned the loss at HiaC. And Charlotte had to kill her to beat her - that's looking strong in a loss IMO. If Becky were to lose in her first title defense, it would be much more devastating, as her loosing combined with all the punishment she took in the buildup would hurt her image as the top girl on SDL. But I'm 95% certain that they won't do that. I don't see them hot potatoing both women's titles on both brands. Then again - it's WWE, dropping the ball is their trademark.

The HiaC was ok, but it showed that women (or at least Sasha and Charlotte) aren't meant for theese types of gimmick matches. It didn't live up to the legacy of HiaC, kinda as expected, and people shit on that match because of it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Sasha losing her 2nd 1st (lol) title defense got me spooked for Becky
> Lets hope sensible booking prevails on SDL and Becky retains.


the fact that shes not team captain for Survivor Series has me more spooked, like shes gonna lose and have her rematch at the PPV instead of be on the team. Like, every other champion is team captain with the exception of AJ (and maybe that just hasnt been announced yet) except her, so...


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Reotor said:
> 
> 
> > Sasha losing her 2nd 1st (lol) title defense got me spooked for Becky
> ...


DBry said on Talking Smack that Nikki's place as captain isn't necessarily set in stone, so don't get spooked. Wouldn't be surprised if Carmella puts Nikki out of the match, or Becky retains next week and is subsequently named captain, lighting the torch paper for the inevitable Becky vs Nikki feud...


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sasha/Charlotte was okay at best. The match was awkwardly paced with a lot of botches, blown spots and a bad finish. The match told me that these 2 can't improvise. 

Becky retaining in Scotland makes sense here. Why do shock booking in a newly explored tv market like in Scotland which will only hurt you in the long run? You'd just be encouraging fans to never go there again. I really hope Alexa/Becky main events the November 8th episode of Smackdown.

How second rate would it make Smackdown look with the 5'1 Alexa Bliss as Smackdown women's Champion opposite the 5'10 Charlotte?

As said before I would prefer Becky to defend her title against raw female superstars as opposed to be in a survivor series match that probably won't be any good.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Some old pics but I just love her smile when she's out there soaking up the cheers from the crowd. :becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Just read that the last 2 house shows they did tag match again.
Goddamnit stop putting those women in tag matches all the time and have them do singles matches already! how are they supposed to build chemistry while doing tag match all the time?

sheesh


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Just read that the last 2 house shows they did tag match again.
> Goddamnit stop putting those women in tag matches all the time and have them do singles matches already! how are they supposed to build chemistry while doing tag match all the time?
> 
> sheesh


They bloody love a house show tag match, I think it's the same with RAW's rosters so they're not alone in that. Becky did beat Alexa in a title match at the Sioux Falls house show the other week from memory, so they have done it but it's a rarity. Think it might be to do with giving people breaks (Nikki wasn't on either show this weekend and they switched out Nattie for Carmella one night I think).


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

They love doing all current feuds on house shows. Alexa Becky at a house show fine, they have a big match coming up build chemistry with each other. You can build future programs as well.

The trying to get everybody on the card mindset is harmful to business. It should go in 2 cycles. The group not on the 1st night goes on the second. Champs go on both nights.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Would they even do a title change on a taped show?


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

travis420 said:


> Would they even do a title change on a taped show?


It's very rare, they have done it before though (Santino vs Umaga in Milan that springs to mind).

I don't see Becky losing really, given the hot potatoing on the other brand I think they're going to go in a different direction and keep the title on Becky for a little while longer.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> the fact that shes not team captain for Survivor Series has me more spooked, like shes gonna lose and have her rematch at the PPV instead of be on the team. Like, every other champion is team captain with the exception of AJ (and maybe that just hasnt been announced yet) except her, so...


The fact that it's in Scotland makes me a bit worried. Vince just LOVES to mess with the fans by having the hometown hero lose (it's part of his "unique" sense of humor I think). He's done it so many times that it's almost absurd by this point. Now Scotland isn't Ireland of course, but it's close enough that I expect Becky to get the "hometown pop" regardless. Heck that was one of the reason why some people thought that Sasha would lose, because hometown performers constantly lose in WWE. And in that case, it backfired because Charlotte didn't even get proper heel heat out of it. The crowd just died with that finish. It wasn't the good kind of "well the heel won so we're angry" type of reaction. It was the "they're just stunned and annoyed at such stupid booking" type of reaction.

Hopefully they don't make the same mistake with Becky (who also hasn't had a single title defense yet either BTW).


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

emm_bee said:


>


real missed opportunity to call this an Elfie


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> Tartan Titans - Superstars in Kilts
> 
> WWE's Superstars hail from all corners of the world, but they'll be honoary Scots come Monday and Tuesday, Nov. 7 and 8, when Raw and SmackDown LIVE televise from Glasgow for the first time. So what better way to show their Tartan pride than to envision them in customized kilts? Here's tae ye, Scotland!














> Expect Becky Lynch to bring the fire to Glasgow when The Irish Lass-Kicker defends her SmackDown Women's Title against Alexa Bliss this Tuesday


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

It's odd that they're still calling it "Smackdown Live" for a taped show.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky in a tartan--things I didn't realize I needed. :trips5


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Ran over here for the BURIAL TALK.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

if they let Becky on Talking Smack tonight to respond in like, any sort of way, then I'll accept tonights developments as fine I guess. But man I did not like that at all.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> if they let Becky on Talking Smack tonight to respond in like, any sort of way, then I'll accept tonights developments as fine I guess. But man I did not like that at all.


How they book most babyface Champions ahead of a title match and heels did cheat. Welcome to Pro Wrestling.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

If she loses next week after jobbing for most of the feud I'm going to be pissed!!!! Might quit watching for a while.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

JCole said:


> How they book most babyface Champions ahead of a title match and heels did cheat. Welcome to Pro Wrestling.


I get that, but shes looked really weak for the entirety of this man. She got that promo during the contract signing where she sorta got to stand tall followed by 6 weeks of Bliss punking her out. I'm not saying theyre burying her but they havent done her any favors since she got the belt.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I suspected this was basically going to be the same match they did before the last PPV where they were supposed to have their title match. They changed up the details, but it was essentially the same booking. I liked what we saw of the match though. Becky's comeback is looking more tightened up and refined lately, and that inverted DDT was nice to see. Becky's selling is still top notch, too.

I think I would have liked to see Becky strike back after the match, to interrupt Bliss' promo, for raking her eyes, but I can live with it as long as they make Becky look like a million bucks in Glasgow.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky's retaining in Scotland and people are overpraising Bliss on twitter because they are stupid. What they don't get is Becky is elevating Bliss. Alexa works best against someone pure.

Instead of letting Becky defend her title against Raw female superstars at Survivor Series they give it to Dolph.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> How they book most babyface Champions ahead of a title match and heels did cheat. Welcome to Pro Wrestling.


It depends on how they structure the title match to be honest. I'm hoping it isn't like Paige's reign, where they let her opponents get too much offense in and Paige got so little that it made her opponents and Paige look bad to the point it exposed Naomi, Cameron and Alicia as mid-carders and Paige was booked horribly the whole reign. 

Bayley/Alexa is how they should structure the title match in Scotland. Alexa got her shine spots in and a good amount of offense to the point it shown she could do more. Bayley made her look good and got good offense in as well and it helped both of them.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

At least get becky promo time kecin dunn sheesh!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Becky HAD BETTER win next week. Because I'm annoyed that she's still constantly getting jobbed/punked out even as champ. So there's better be a nice payoff for that (and I'm less confident after the dumb HIAC booking of the Women's match).


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky is likely winning in Scotland. With as much build as this match is getting I hope it gets at least 12 minutes bell to Bell and it's a really good match.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I think the payoff is basically guaranteed. I'm not even worried about that. What I am worried about is how prepared Alexa will be to make the match a good one. She's still showing signs of greenness in the ring. She sold that inverted DDT like crap--her reaction time was off. Hopefully they'll get some good rehearsal time in, and map out the match with a good story, and perhaps a few bigger spots--wouldn't mind seeing a superplex, for instance.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Lets just review the events of Beckys reign so far

Backlash: Doesnt do a whole lot in the match, manages to win title anyway.

Week 1: Cuts a nice little promo about winning, stares down her challenger Bliss.

Week 2: Contract signing, cuts a great promo, gets cheapshotted (probably not a word) but manages to chase Bliss off anyway.

Week 3: Gets jumped by Bliss before her match starts, appears on Talking Smack, basically says shes gonna murder Bliss.

Week 4: Takes the pin in a tag team match by the number 1 contender after taking 2 moves and her partner, essentially, bailing on her.

No Mercy: Can't compete for medical reasons, Bliss cuts a promo on her questioning why shes out before her replacement match and on Talking Smack.

Week 5: Still out for medical reasons, no real advancement of the feud

Week 6: Still out for medical reasons, Bliss cuts another promo running her down.

Week 7: The champ returns, can barely get a word out before Bliss just destroys her verbally before beating her down and embarrassing her with the yellow streak thing. In the midst of this, shes passed over as the captain of Smackdowns Survivor Series team and is the only champ not captain of their team.

Week 8: Takes the pin in a tag team match by the number 1 contender via Bliss raking the eyes, but still doesn't take a whole lot of offense prior to that.

Throughout: Her actual title belt still looks like a cheap replica.

I'm not saying shes being buried, and I know that they've basically had to build Bliss up from nothing here so, seeing as how Beckys like a mega babyface, she was always gonna have to take some hits just out of necessity. I get all that, thats fine. But I think they kinda took it too far to the point where shes sorta lacking credibility now. Which would be one thing if you sorta played up the idea that maybe Becky was starting to let doubt creep in that she can be a successful champion, or believing that maybe Alexas right or something. That would at least be compelling and would make her more than the sorta afterthought that she's come off as in this feud.

I dunno. Shes probably gonna win next week, it might be the main event, and she'll get a great reaction from the crowd like she always does now, and it'll be fine. But I'm just disappointed man


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Asuka842 said:


> Becky HAD BETTER win next week. Because I'm annoyed that she's still constantly getting jobbed/punked out even as champ. So there's better be a nice payoff for that (and I'm less confident after the dumb HIAC booking of the Women's match).


+1000


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Another week, another lose. :bored


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

JCole said:


> How they book most babyface Champions ahead of a title match and heels did cheat. Welcome to Pro Wrestling.


Exactly this, it's a long standing trope, and it gives the babyface something to overcome, so when they get the payoff, it's worth it. Feels obvious to me that Becky's extremely likely to retain next week, so that's cool, and they have to build Bliss up to look like a threat. Classic babyface/heel booking. I'd be way more concerned if Becky was standing tall, in all honesty.



Sincere said:


>


That Becky/Nikki tag team :done

I approve of this team wholeheartedly


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

emm_bee said:


> Exactly this, it's a long standing trope, and it gives the babyface something to overcome, so when they get the payoff, it's worth it. Feels obvious to me that Becky's extremely likely to retain next week, so that's cool, and they have to build Bliss up to look like a threat. Classic babyface/heel booking. I'd be way more concerned if Becky was standing tall, in all honesty.


Not only would that be concerning, it'd also be rather weird tbh, considering Becky's typical booking and the narrative of her story over the last year+. Her underdog story is still ongoing is what I'm getting from a lot of this. She won the title in the 6-pack, but she still has something to prove to herself.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

It feels like its totally obvious that Becky will retain but there's a little piece that says maybe not. Then again maybe that's the point and we're getting worked hard.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

travis420 said:


> It feels like its totally obvious that Becky will retain but there's a little piece that says maybe not. *Then again maybe that's the point and we're getting worked hard.*


Precisely. That's the work.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Precisely. That's the work.


All I ask for is that Becky gets to shine during the match. If Alexa just dominates and get all the shine spots while becky just squeaks out a win, I'll be a bit disappointed.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The thing is, the constant "underdog" stuff should have stopped once she moved over to SDL where she was the best all-around performer/one of the most experienced ones. And it definitely should have stopped once she became champion. Because you know, she's the champion. It's just no convincing to try to sell her that way right now. I can almost accept it if she were still facing people like Charlotte and Sasha given their pushes. But Alexa and Natalya? No just no, she's not an underdog there imo, period.

WWE sometimes gets very fixated on a particular way of booking/writing people and is unwilling/unable to change/adapt/evolve to meet changing circumstances. This, is one of those times. Also lets see here:

-She hasn't won a single TV match since becoming champion, not one.
-She gets beaten down/punked out in like 85% of her segments.
-She falls for the same tricks over and over and over and over again and never learns from her mistakes.
-She hasn't defended that title once yet (although admittedly this one ain't really her fault).
-She gets beaten really easily (it took two moves tonight, two).
-She didn't do all that much in the six pack challenge where she won the belt. 
-Etc.

I think that WWE also mistakes "scrappy underdog with struggles" with "perennial loser who lacks credibility" sometimes as well.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> The thing is, the constant "underdog" stuff should have stopped once she moved over to SDL where she was the best all-around performer/one of the most experienced ones. And it definitely should have stopped once she became champion. Because you know, she's the champion. It's just no convincing to try to sell her that way right now. I can almost accept it if she were still facing people like Charlotte and Sasha given their pushes. But Alexa and Natalya? No just no, she's not an underdog there imo, period.
> 
> WWE sometimes gets very fixated on a particular way of booking/writing people and is unwilling/unable to change/adapt/evolve to meet changing circumstances. This, is one of those times. Also lets see here:
> 
> ...


Pretty much this. If she were facing a monster like Charlotte I'd understand. But she's getting punked out by a girl half her size. I understand they wanna build up Alexa, but jeez.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

travis420 said:


> All I ask for is that Becky gets to shine during the match. If Alexa just dominates and get all the shine spots while becky just squeaks out a win, I'll be a bit disappointed.


Becky's booking as far as match construction goes has been fairly strong since at least Backlash, tbh. She's generally been in offense mode in the few matches she's had, but just gets robbed of the finish due to fuckery of some kind. But the actual offensive booking has been fairly strong overall.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

The team with Nikki pisses me off. Are we really meant to believe that Becky is such a moron that she'd ever team with anyone ever again? How many more times does she have to be turned on? I guarantee right now, a few months down the line Nikki will turn on Becky for fuck knows what reason and then beat her for the title. Fuck this shit. #LassKickerDTA


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Next week match starts the show but they fight outside until double coubt out then alexa stands tall bryan comes out furious then becky demands a restart and bryan gives it to them but for main event!! Good idea to create more suspense ehh.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Next week match starts the show but they fight outside until double coubt out then alexa stands tall bryan comes out furious then becky demands a restart and bryan gives it to them but for main event!! Good idea to create more suspense ehh.


It has been advertised for a month now. Just put it as the Main event spot. Grandstanding like this is the problem on Raw. Remember show don't tell.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Next week match starts the show but they fight outside until double coubt out then alexa stands tall bryan comes out furious then becky demands a restart and bryan gives it to them but for main event!! Good idea to create more suspense ehh.
> ...


Creates more heat if done right.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm done. Fuck WWE's booking and fuck SDL more than anything else. They killed Becky for me. I don't even give a fuck about Glasgow anymore, I won't have any fun watching that match the same way I had no fun watching this one. Her title defense won't even begin to compensate for her loses. Beaten with a fucking DDT when Bayley goes toe to toe with fucking Nia Jax.

Keep explaining to yourelf that she is supposed to be booked like that they're playing to her strenghs that I't supposed to get her over. I love Rebecca Quin she turned me into a diffrent person IRL, and I can't take seeing her loose week after week after week, because that's so much more than underdog booking thats disrepect to your most talented most hard working girl on SDL. I dont give 2 fucks about her comeback and her visual pin - SHE LOST. 

The career of my favourite wrestler ever has been made impossible for me to follow because of this dogshit booking - just let that sink in.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The only reason I could think of why they are having Becky take all these losses is because of the title match got moved and they want to further build/heat up other people before Scotland. Becky will still likely retain.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793679552186818560
must be a disappointed fan then since they didn't let her say a word.


----------



## You are on list (Oct 28, 2016)

meele said:


> I'm done. Fuck WWE's booking and fuck SDL more than anything else. They killed Becky for me. I don't even give a fuck about Glasgow anymore, I won't have any fun watching that match the same way I had no fun watching this one. Her title defense won't even begin to compensate for her loses. Beaten with a fucking DDT when Bayley goes toe to toe with fucking Nia Jax.
> 
> Keep explaining to yourelf that she is supposed to be booked like that they're playing to her strenghs that I't supposed to get her over. I love Rebecca Quin she turned me into a diffrent person IRL, and I can't take seeing her loose week after week after week, because that's so much more than underdog booking thats disrepect to your most talented most hard working girl on SDL. I dont give 2 fucks about her comeback and her visual pin - SHE LOST.
> 
> The career of my favourite wrestler ever has been made impossible for me to follow because of this dogshit booking - just let that sink in.


No matter what happens and how they book her, if you are a becky lynch fan you should always support her and watch her matches even if she loses most of them.when you are a real fan , you keep following her career,and enjoy every little win.that what seperates us from the casuals who change their favorie wrestlers based on their booking


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

While I wont say I'm done with Becky, I'm definitely less excited about next week and Survivor series match than I was last week.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

With the women on Smackdown saying about how they are going to beat raw is narrowing it down of people who will likely get eliminated. 1st nikki now Alexa and Carmella. Charlotte this week for raw.

Alexa keeping quiet about Sasha because she hates her in real life.

Becky vs the other 3 horsewomen is the real Survivor series draw for the women.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> With the women on Smackdown saying about how they are going to beat raw is narrowing it down of people who will likely get eliminated. 1st nikki now Alexa and Carmella. Charlotte this week for raw.
> 
> Becky vs the other 3 horsewomen is the real Survivor series draw for the women.


I had the same idea but it seems WWE has no intention what so ever to give Becky any shine moments, even as champion.
She'll probably be eliminated 3rd due to a roll up after a distraction or something.

This match will be all about Bayley.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

meele said:


> I'm done. Fuck WWE's booking and fuck SDL more than anything else. They killed Becky for me. I don't even give a fuck about Glasgow anymore, I won't have any fun watching that match the same way I had no fun watching this one. Her title defense won't even begin to compensate for her loses. Beaten with a fucking DDT when Bayley goes toe to toe with fucking Nia Jax.
> 
> Keep explaining to yourelf that she is supposed to be booked like that they're playing to her strenghs that I't supposed to get her over. I love Rebecca Quin she turned me into a diffrent person IRL, and I can't take seeing her loose week after week after week, because that's so much more than underdog booking thats disrepect to your most talented most hard working girl on SDL. I dont give 2 fucks about her comeback and her visual pin - SHE LOST.
> 
> The career of my favourite wrestler ever has been made impossible for me to follow because of this dogshit booking - just let that sink in.


Stop caring they will stop caring. Regardles of her win loss record shes one of the most over performers today. Heel heat only works against her and they know that. They know shes irreplacable and with the suppirt she has she will atill be at the top.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> I had the same idea but it seems WWE has no intention what so ever to give Becky any shine moments, even as champion.
> She'll probably be eliminated 3rd due to a roll up after a distraction or something.
> 
> This match will be all about Bayley.


Becky not having any is likely due to how desperate they are to get Alexa and Carmella over and how bad they both are. It pushes an underdog narrative for Becky even further.


Doubt it they are pushing this weak link narrative hard with Bayley (even though it fits Becky better) and she will soon feud with Charlotte. What better way then to have Charlotte screw over Bayley early on. 

The crowd will cease to care after Becky gets eliminated.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> With the women on Smackdown saying about how they are going to beat raw is narrowing it down of people who will likely get eliminated. 1st nikki now Alexa and Carmella. Charlotte this week for raw.
> 
> Alexa keeping quiet about Sasha because she hates her in real life.
> 
> Becky vs the other 3 horsewomen is the real Survivor series draw for the women.


She hates sasha? Really?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> She hates sasha? Really?


Sasha worked too rough with her (when she was just starting) and broke her nose twice. Definitely a I just don't like you vibe.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > She hates sasha? Really?
> ...


Backstage problems maybe.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Backstage problems maybe.


Probably! Alexa is really cool with Becky in real life.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Building up a heel challenger is one thing but I'm losing track of how many times Bliss has pinned her now. It's got to be at least three. That's not even including the times she's beaten her up outside matches. Becky feels like a babyface version of 2015 Rollins, a total chump that won the title off a fluke. This certainly doesn't feel like her big break or a real push, just more of the same. No wonder Becky was the only one sent to Smackdown, Sasha and Charlotte are clearly above losing to rookies as far as WWE is concerned, despite Flair comparatively being one herself.

Oh well, I'm sure Becky is happy to be helping Alexa. Doesn't strike me as the type to really care about how she's being used, just that she's being used. At least she's not completely M.I.A like Alicia usually is or injured like Paige. It could be worse.


----------



## You are on list (Oct 28, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Building up a heel challenger is one thing but I'm losing track of how many times Bliss has pinned her now. It's got to be at least three. That's not even including the times she's beaten her up outside matches. Becky feels like a babyface version of 2015 Rollins, a total chump that won the title off a fluke. This certainly doesn't feel like her big break or a real push, just more of the same. No wonder Becky was the only one sent to Smackdown, Sasha and Charlotte are clearly above losing to rookies as far as WWE is concerned, despite Flair comparatively being one herself.
> 
> Oh well, I'm sure Becky is happy to be helping Alexa. Doesn't strike me as the type to really care about how she's being used, just that she's being used. At least she's not completely M.I.A like Alicia usually is or injured like Paige. It could be worse.


To reach a point in which we say that at least she is being used while she is a CHAMPION ,is very wrong and depressing.But,lets face it, sasha is triple h chosen one and charlotte is vince chosen one so, becky will always be treated like this.she deserves better.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> I'm done. Fuck WWE's booking and fuck SDL more than anything else. They killed Becky for me. I don't even give a fuck about Glasgow anymore, *I won't have any fun watching that match* the same way I had no fun watching this one. Her title defense won't even begin to compensate for her loses. Beaten with a fucking DDT when Bayley goes toe to toe with fucking Nia Jax.
> 
> Keep explaining to yourelf that she is supposed to be booked like that they're playing to her strenghs that I't supposed to get her over. I love Rebecca Quin she turned me into a diffrent person IRL, and I can't take seeing her loose week after week after week, because that's so much more than underdog booking thats disrepect to your most talented most hard working girl on SDL. I dont give 2 fucks about her comeback and her visual pin - SHE LOST.
> 
> The career of my favourite wrestler ever has been made impossible for me to follow because of this dogshit booking - just let that sink in.



This post makes me sad as a whole, but I definitely agree with the bold part I think. I'm not looking forward to this nearly as much as I feel like I should be, like theyve done nothing on screen to make me excited about this match or make me think Beckys gonna unleash hell on Alexa. This should be fun, this should be Beckys (sort of) homecoming, but its not...oh well I guess.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The match will go like this:

Becky will have a bit of an offense
Alexa will counter, get the momentum and control 95% of the match
Becky will then do the lame "straight fire" comeback routine
Alexa will counter that. Notice how they always book it to be countered which is half the reason why its lame, since nothing ever comes of it, there is no pay off.
If Becky is booked to lose this is the part where Alexa do the DDT and win (god help us)
If Becky is booked to win then Alexa will control some more and then Disarmher out of nowhere and Becky wins.

ill eat my shorts if WWE book this match to be something different.


----------



## IndieThreads (Nov 2, 2016)

Pro wrestling has been putting an emphasis on what women can do for the sport and WeAllWrestle wants to lead that charge by raising awareness about gender equality in wrestling and all sports. https://goo.gl/tl0uGj


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

JFC what has this thread become. What a bunch of morose, woeful, fair weather motherfuckers in here. The hyper negative doom and gloom of Becky's megathread is actually worse than her booking. Sad. I thought this thread was supposed to be about being a fan of Becky, not finding company for your misery. Criticism is one thing, but this is just ridiculous.

No reason to keep bothering with this thread if it's just going to be a bunch of incessantly whiny garbage.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Sincere said:


> JFC what has this thread become. What a bunch of morose, woeful, fair weather motherfuckers in here. The hyper negative doom and gloom of Becky's megathread is actually worse than her booking. Sad. I thought this thread was supposed to be about being a fan of Becky, not finding company for your misery. Criticism is one thing, but this is just ridiculous.
> 
> No reason to keep bothering with this thread if it's just going to be a bunch of incessantly whiny garbage.


I'll concede that I've been too negative, but I dont see how not liking how she's been presented at all conflicts with being a fan of hers. Shes the champion damnit, and she should be presented as such.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Alright alright alright lets all cool off a bit with the gift of Becky


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> This certainly doesn't feel like her big break or a real push, just more of the same.


This has been my only issue. I hope things change once everybody else is established.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Reotor said:


>


What photo shoot is this from?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

10/10, would let her happily eat my brain.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;63598553 said:


> What photo shoot is this from?


This one right here 

http://www.wwe.com/gallery/wwe-tailgate-party-photos


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks as though Becky's going to be featured in the documentary that's being filmed at the moment on women's wrestling that's going to air in the UK in (I believe) December time. They've done interviews with Sasha Banks, Charlotte and Nikki Bella too.

That's pretty cool :becky


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

https://streamable.com/er09
Came across this today. I'd almost forgotten how good Becky was during this feud.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Just gotten round to watching Smackdown. 

Seems nailed on to me that Becky is retaining now, as much as it annoys me that she's now been pinned by Alexa twice on TV since the feud started. I imagine they'll do in Glasgow whatever they had planned for No Mercy.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Yeah Becky's retaining in Glasgow. I hope it gets at least 11 minutes with as much as this has been advertised and built up. I'm fairly certain Becky can carry Alexa to a good match.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Becky looking sharp in that jacket :becky



emm_bee said:


> Looks as though Becky's going to be featured in the documentary that's being filmed at the moment on women's wrestling that's going to air in the UK in (I believe) December time. They've done interviews with Sasha Banks, Charlotte and Nikki Bella too.
> 
> That's pretty cool :becky


I hope it's better than the last one WWE did, cause that last one was rather underwhelming.



Dibil13 said:


> https://streamable.com/er09
> Came across this today. I'd almost forgotten how good Becky was during this feud.


Becky v. Charlotte is criminally underrated or overlooked by many, IMO (not too dissimilar from how overlooked Becky v. Sasha was in NXT). It remains one of the most compelling stories to come out of the women's division in a long time. It was the feud that successfully facilitated and paved the way for Charlotte to become the heel she is today, and for Becky to become the face she is today. I still think there's money there, too. If WWE were smart, they'd have kept teasing at that feud to keep the embers alive for the long term, and they'd be gradually building toward that reunion. 

Think about the implications of the long-term story there. Charlotte turned heel on her BFF, Becky shortly after they came up together and Charlotte became Diva's champ. Becky fought back, and even seemed to become a severe threat to Charlotte's early reign, making her tap out but being robbed of victory time and time again due to Ric's constant interference. While Charlotte continued to evolve and reign, and the one who everyone thought would put Charlotte down fell short, Becky managed to establish herself as the face and champ of SD's women. Now, after months apart, the two once best friends turned long time rivals meet again, as champions and bitter rivals. The big rivalry for the women isn't Sasha/Charlotte, or Sasha/Bayley, it's Becky/Charlotte, IMO.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I still think there's money there, too. If WWE were smart, they'd have kept teasing at that feud to keep the embers alive for the long term, and they'd be gradually building toward that reunion.


Thats what im hoping for at Survivor series. I know it probably wont happen since they'll probably want this to be about Bayley but i still have a faint hope for something like this:










Especially now since they are both champions


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

I agree @Sincere, Charlotte and Becky are the top rivalry of the women's division and the perfect foil for one another; Charlotte called Becky "her Sting", her dad and Sting had an epic rivalry in WCW, so there's definitely something in it and I think they both see it that way too (I think Ric even made the same assertion in the Ride Along episode he and Charlotte did). I'd say Charlotte/Becky and Sasha/Bayley are the definitive faceoffs in that division for sure.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Everyone always overhypes Sasha/Charlotte mainly because of NXT but story wise I always thought Becky/Charlotte was better. Becky seems more like Charlotte's foil more than Sasha, seeing as Sasha and Charlotte just seem too similar attitude wise. in NXT, Charlotte seems to be the most accomplished of the horsewomen while Becky is the least. They seem like natural opposites.

Becky's heel run was so awkward and unnatural which just felt like they turned her because she's too similar to Bayley. She was trying so hard to get the fans hate her, but people didn't really want to hate her. Full Sail seems to be that way with Foreign hot women. Turning Becky heel would be like trying to turn Sting heel it's going to be awkward and no one really wants to boo her.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

:beckyhi


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Becky Vs. Charlotte is still the best women's feud since the "revolution" started.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

At Survivor Series, I'm curious to see what the interaction between Becky/Bayley, Becky/Sasha and Becky/Charlotte is. I think Nikki is only the Captain so they can do the surprise captain elimination spot with her getting screwed over by Carmella. Becky vs the other 3 horsewomen is the real draw here and I can't see Becky being eliminated early.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> :beckyhi


May the lord have mercy on us for Becky has none. :tucky


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Becky v. Charlotte is criminally underrated or overlooked by many


I have to agree to a certain extent. I don't believe it's underrated at all though. I feel the fans believe that feud was the first true sign of life in what was, at the time, a cold dead carcass known as the Women's Revolution. It was the first thing that felt organic due to the story being told and the performances by the talent. 

But, it has become overlooked simply because of how the WWE undervalued it. They were so in a hurry to get to the Charlotte/Sasha feud that they didn't even stop to see what they already had. So instead of calling an audible and delaying Sasha's push they rather shoehorned her into the main protagonist role and gave Becky a participation trophy disguised as a spot in the Women's championship match at WM. Effectively making her feel like the 3rd wheel.

Becky/Charlotte was a essentially a placeholder feud that became something much more. Unfortunately Vince is incapable of reading his fanbase. Just more evidence of being out of touch.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

I can't wait for the next Becky vs Charlotte match. It's gonna be absolutely top notch now they've both solidified themselves, and they're the strongest women on the roster by far. Hell, they're very high up the list overall in terms of ringwork.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Thats what im hoping for at Survivor series. I know it probably wont happen since they'll probably want this to be about Bayley but i still have a faint hope for something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, if I were booking SS, I'd have it come down to Becky v. Charlotte with this rivalry specifically in mind, and I'd give the win to Becky somehow, too. That's not just me being a Becky mark either, but I can see that booking choice working in several ways for both brands.

Charlotte is the most hated woman on the roster right now. She doesn't need to be going over Becky for the sake of heat any more, because she's at maximum heat and she just won the title back at HIAC. The title isn't on the line here, so she doesn't need to win to hold on to it, and it also keeps her 1v1 PPV streak protected. I'd have someone on Raw's roster contribute to costing Charlotte via internal dissent on the Raw team, somehow--maybe Charlotte gets too high and mighty with someone like Nia or whoever, and they retaliate--this would build a potential feud on the Raw side of things, since they're in need of some fresh storylines. Meanwhile, Becky can get a big win to even out some of her recent booking, and coming off the back of her first title defense, she'll be looking really strong this way, which will only help to further legitimize the SD title, roster, and the competitors she'll face going forward. Further still, it will respark some of that long term Charlotte v. Becky story, effectively beginning the second chapter, as it were. 



Papadoc81 said:


> I have to agree to a certain extent. I don't believe it's underrated at all though. I feel the fans believe that feud was the first true sign of life in what was, at the time, a cold dead carcass known as the Women's Revolution. It was the first thing that felt organic due to the story being told and the performances by the talent.
> 
> But, it has become overlooked simply because of how the WWE undervalued it. They were so in a hurry to get to the Charlotte/Sasha feud that they didn't even stop to see what they already had. So instead of calling an audible and delaying Sasha's push they rather shoehorned her into the main protagonist role and gave Becky a participation trophy disguised as a spot in the Women's championship match at WM. Effectively making her feel like the 3rd wheel.
> 
> Becky/Charlotte was a essentially a placeholder feud that became something much more. Unfortunately Vince is incapable of reading his fanbase. Just more evidence of being out of touch.


I see what you mean about WWE selling it short, and I tend to agree--they didn't promote the feud nearly as much as they could have. I still, to this day, believe that at the time they didn't anticipate it going as well as it did, or Becky getting as over as a face as she did from it. I think it was always meant to be nothing more than filler while they stalled things out until they could start building toward Mania, and it was also meant to be a way to shoehorn Sasha back into the title picture, as you state.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Spike said:


> I can't wait for the next Becky vs Charlotte match. It's gonna be absolutely top notch now they've both solidified themselves, and they're the strongest women on the roster by far. Hell, they're very high up the list overall in terms of ringwork.


I hope it gets the treatment it deserves next time. It could be really fun with how much Charlotte has improved even since January.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Charlotte's 3rd degree murder of Kayfabe continues


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Charlotte's 3rd degree murder of Kayfabe continues


I havent really cared a whole lot about them doing this when theyve been on different shows and stuff these past few months, so you could rationalize it as theyre in different 'universes' or whatever, but theyre about to face off at Survivor Series in like 2 weeks now. Granted I dont care a whole lot now, but still, wait a couple weeks Charlotte!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> See, if I were booking SS, I'd have it come down to Becky v. Charlotte with this rivalry specifically in mind, and I'd give the win to Becky somehow, too. That's not just me being a Becky mark either, but I can see that booking choice working in several ways for both brands.


I very much expect it to go down this route I can see the moment being over shadowed by Sasha returning to screw Charlotte out of the win.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

#tommo010 we will be expecting full report from you.
leave it at my desk by noon


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I fully expect RAW to win the womens match at SS but becky will be made to look strong before getting turned on by Nattie which will then lead to a filler feud at TLC before Becky v Nikki feud then begins leading into Royal Rumble, The seeds are already been planted


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Nattie turning on Becky again :bored

Did they just do that a few months ago?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Pretty much but when you have a lack of depth on the roster then you will always see repeats, They could go with Becky v Nikki now but come the Royal Rumble and the road to WM the feud would be already played out and be repetitive, it's only going to be a filler feud if it was to happen


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

itd be nice if Nattie goes to turn on Becky but Becky smartened up and...i dunno how to verbalize it. Like, say Nattie was gonna hit Becky from behind with a chair or something, Becky turned around in time to see that Nattie was gonna do that, and Nattie acts like "oh shit" and drops the chair, then Becky just wailed on her or something.

Sure, that would make Nattie look like an idiot, but eh what can you do.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

You don't get named as a coach and not turn on somebody and that somebody is usually the champ


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

:becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> You don't get named as a coach and not turn on somebody and that somebody is usually the champ


You wanna get Natalya cheered? Her trying to screw over Becky in Canada will do that and it's a horrible idea. Natalya causing interference helping a Smackdown heel get an elimination seems smarter.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> You wanna get Natalya cheered? Her trying to screw over Becky in Canada will do that and it's a horrible idea. Natalya causing interference helping a Smackdown heel get an elimination seems smarter.


They tried to turn Brock heel in his hometown, i think Natalya screwing Becky over is looking very plausible, seems like something they'd do, especially if Becky retains over Alexa.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Pretty much but when you have a lack of depth on the roster then you will always see repeats, They could go with Becky v Nikki now but come the Royal Rumble and the road to WM the feud would be already played out and be repetitive, it's only going to be a filler feud if it was to happen


Carmella or Naomi. Usually when someone gets screwed over it's to go in a new direction not to retread.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> They tried to turn Brock heel in his hometown, i think Natalya screwing Becky over is looking very plausible, seems like something they'd do, especially if Becky retains over Alexa.


The feud failed for a reason. It's stupid to go back to it. There were signs of her screwing over Nikki over the notion of not being captain.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> The feud failed for a reason. It's stupid to go back to it. There were signs of her screwing over Nikki over the notion of not being captain.


It's a filler feud if it happens and it's looking very plausible, I also fully expect Nattie to make Becky the captain which in turn plants seeds between Becky v Nikki going forward 

It's not a deep roster so you will always get repeat feuds


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> It's a filler feud if it happens and it's looking very plausible, I also fully expect Nattie to make Becky the captain which in turn plants seeds between Becky v Nikki going forward
> 
> It's not a deep roster so you will always get repeat feuds


Nikki is captain so they can do they can do the surprise captain elimination spot where either Natalya or Carmella will screw Nikki over.

Interest wise the best feud options are with Becky not Nikki.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

It's all about planting seeds for a future feud, I have been a fan of Wrestling since I was a baby and now I'm 35, The way they book has not changed in all my time as a fan, Fans may not like it most of the time but the next few weeks will tell us, I fully expect Natty to make Becky captain turn on her at SS, They will have a match at TLC which Becky will win, Nikki will end her feud with Carmella at TLC and then Nikki will turn soon after and go into Rumble against Becky which she will win and Becky will get the title back at WM

That's how I see it going


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> It's all about planting seeds for a future feud, I have been a fan of Wrestling since I was a baby and now I'm 35, The way they book has not changed in all my time as a fan, Fans may not like it most of the time but the next few weeks will tell us, I fully expect Natty to make Becky captain turn on her at SS, They will have a match at TLC which Becky will win, Nikki will end her feud with Carmella at TLC and then Nikki will turn soon after and go into Rumble against Becky which she will win and Becky will get the title back at WM
> 
> That's how I see it going


They aren't going to hot potato the Smackdown title as well. Raw is very heel focused Smackdown seems more Babyface focused.
Charlotte addressed Nikki first than Becky and I doubt the captain position will change. Nattie making Becky captain to screw her out of the match makes no sense. There have been seeds planted for a Nikki heel turn. I could see catty Bryan or Nattie plant seeds of dissension between Becky and Nikki.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> They aren't going to hot potato the Smackdown title as well. Raw is very heel focused Smackdown seems more Babyface focused.
> Charlotte addressed Nikki first than Becky and I doubt the captain position will change. Nattie making Becky captain to screw her out of the match makes no sense. There have been seeds planted for a Nikki heel turn. I could see catty Bryan or Nattie plant seeds of dissension between Becky and Nikki.


Of course it makes sense, Play to her good side and then turn, it's wwe booking 101


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Of course it makes sense, Play to her good side and then turn, it's wwe booking 101



People will lose interest in the match if Becky gets eliminated early and it's only going to get Nattie cheered in Toronto which is stupid. Why wouldn't Nattie go after the one who beat her to the captain in the first place in Nikki?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Common sense don't come into it, it's wwe booking were talking about, creative thought they could get brock booed in his home state, plus they look at Becky as someone who is a natural babyface she will get over anywhere, Becky wrestled in canada for number of years, She is one of the very few who could get nattie booed, Either way it's not about canada it's about the longer term and nattie will not get cheered leading up to TLC

She is not been made coach to sit on the sidelines


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Common sense don't come into it, it's wwe booking were talking about, creative thought they could get brock booed in his home state, plus they look at Becky as someone who is a natural babyface she will get over anywhere, Becky wrestled in canada for number of years, She is one of the very few who could get nattie booed, Either way it's not about canada it's about the longer term and nattie will not get cheered leading up to TLC
> 
> She is not been made coach to sit on the sidelines


Carmella is likely screwing Nikki over leading to her elimination. Natalya screwing Becky as well is overkill. Natalya will probably take credit for Becky's work and discredit her. 

Becky's canadian connection hasn't been touched on. You're also aware that they could have Naomi taken out and Natalya is forced in or lead to a callup?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> Carmella is likely screwing Nikki over leading to her elimination. Natalya screwing Becky as well is overkill. Natalya will probably take credit for Becky's work and discredit her.
> 
> Becky's canadian connection hasn't been touched on. You're also aware that they could have Naomi taken out and Natalya is forced in or lead to a callup?


Carmella and Nikki will continue and end at TLC

Naomi will be Alexas next feud

Nattie will be Becky's next feud 

and it all leads to Becky v Nikki @ Rumble


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Zigglerpops said:


> I fully expect RAW to win the womens match at SS but becky will be made to look strong before getting turned on by Nattie which will then lead to a filler feud at TLC before Becky v Nikki feud then begins leading into Royal Rumble, The seeds are already been planted


I'm almost positive Smackdown is winning Survivor Series as their roster lacks depth in certain area's and I don't see Roman losing in the mens match which means Smackdown women and tag team will be winning their matches. This how I see SS playing out

Mens - Roman and Seth winning for Raw after eliminating Ambrose with a Shield tease. 
Womens - Becky Lynch beating Charlotte after Sasha returns and distracts Charlotte. (I should note I don't think we'll Sasha until SS now and Raw's final 2 members will be Emma and Dana) 
Tag Team - Uso's winning and becoming No 1 Contenders 
Ziggler will get beat by who answers the open challenge after Miz interference 

Smackdown will be forced to draft the IC champ for mens, they'll take Gallow's and Anderson for Tag division and I have this horrible feeling Sasha is going to Smackdown but ideally I hope they draft Emma. 



Zigglerpops said:


> You don't get named as a coach and not turn on somebody and that somebody is usually the champ


It's likely gonna be Nikki she turns on it's been heavily hinted in the segments, Nattie wanted the Capt job on the team and Bryan gave it to Nikki I just don't see them returning to a Nattie v Becky feud so soon after the first and Nattie getting Nikki eliminated makes more sense.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> I'm almost positive Smackdown is winning Survivor Series as their roster lacks depth in certain area's and I don't see Roman losing in the mens match which means Smackdown women and tag team will be winning their matches. This how I see SS playing out
> 
> Mens - Roman and Seth winning for Raw after eliminating Ambrose with a Shield tease.
> Womens - Becky Lynch beating Charlotte after Sasha returns and distracts Charlotte. (I should note I don't think we'll Sasha until SS now and Raw's final 2 members will be Emma and Dana)
> ...


I don't see Nikki turning before she has her payoff against Carmella at TLC, it just does not make sense to do it any other way

As much as we like Becky, Those behind the curtain care more about the Sasha & Charlotte and they will not make them look weak, So I see Becky looking strong but getting screwed, Plus Charlotte has her PPV record they will not have her lose out in a SS match

Natty been made coach and for her to do nothing at SS? This is creative in wwe we're talking about they never give subtle hints they pretty much tell you what they're going to do


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Carmella and Nikki will continue and end at TLC
> 
> Naomi will be Alexas next feud
> 
> ...


ehh, I'd think the Nattie feud would carry on through the Rumble, then Nikki at Mania.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> ehh, I'd think the Nattie feud would carry on through the Rumble, then Nikki at Mania.


Read the message again, I said natty is a filler feud for TLC, Then she will start a feud with Nikki for Rumble which Nikki will win and then Becky will be on the chase to take it back at mania

You all seem to forget that the roster has 6 women on smackdown and sound shocked that their is repeat feuds


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky steals the show at glasgow and retains.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Carmella and Nikki will continue and end at TLC
> 
> Naomi will be Alexas next feud
> 
> ...



Alexa just beat Naomi

Becky isn't exclusive to facing just heels and could face Eva next.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> Alexa just beat Naomi
> 
> Becky isn't exclusive to facing just heels


You're either very naive or you're a newbie when it comes to wrestling, Get used to feuds repeating themselves time after time, Thats what brand splits do

How long has 

Ambrose v AJ been going on for?

Nikki v Carmella

Miz v Ziggler

Rusev v Reigns

and so on...

It happens when theirs a brand split, This is only the beginning, it will happen that much, Not only is Beckys next feud against Natty but her first feud after winning the title against Nikki after WM will probably be against Natty too unless they bring more women up 

6 women on the roster and 4 of them are not championship worthy to carry the division

All feuds lead to Becky v Nikki everything else is just small talk


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> You're either very naive or you're a newbie when it comes to wrestling, Get used to feuds repeating themselves time after time, Thats what brand splits do
> 
> How long has
> 
> ...


They will go back to feuds yes but not right away.
A lot of Becky's main roster run is similar to Bayley's NXT story. 

They will call women up that much is a given.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> They will go back to feuds yes but not right away.
> A lot of Becky's main roster run is similar to Bayley's NXT story.
> 
> They will call women up that much is a given.


Natty will turn on Becky at SS, if it does not happen call me out on it and I will reply and admit I was wrong


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Natty will turn on Becky at SS, if it does not happen call me out on it and I will reply and admit I was wrong


I just see Natalya injuring Naomi forcing Bryan to either put Natalya in or sign a callup. She seems more focused on Nikki and their match was a teaser for a feud.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

''Becky does not only have to face heels''
She does in Vince's circus. That's how he likes doing things, with few exceptions. If Becky retains against Alexa then I guarantee you she is losing the championship to a heel Nikki Bella, probably between the Rumble and Mania. Nobody else has the star power (as much as this barren division can have anyway) to stand on equal footing with Lynch.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

All this speculating and fantasy booking is boring so here are some pics and gifs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794885558006849537


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794885558006849537


I see them trying to avoid putting Lynch on the back of that jersey. To be fair it would give people wrong ideas.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794885558006849537


Missed the game how can we lusten to any becky commentary?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello dear people in this thread, long time no see. :becky


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Missed the game how can we lusten to any becky commentary?


I *think* its gonna be on youtube at some point

Edit: I was correct

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794934693565235200


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Aztec Asylum said:


> Hello dear people in this thread, long time no see. :becky


:beckyhi

Wonder if Pep Guardiola wants to sign her up after that?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

emm_bee said:


> Wonder if Pep Guardiola wants to sign her up after that?


He'd be dumb not to. She'd easily take Bravo's spot as GK, nobody gets through the lass kicker.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> ''Becky does not only have to face heels''
> She does in Vince's circus. That's how he likes doing things, with few exceptions. If Becky retains against Alexa then I guarantee you she is losing the championship to a heel Nikki Bella, probably between the Rumble and Mania. Nobody else has the star power (as much as this barren division can have anyway) to stand on equal footing with Lynch.


Ryan Ward who has done his share of face vs Face feuds before.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=aLKrhO1o3Wc becky training in ireland in this video maybe 2012.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I hope Becky gets Siryn inspired gear for ppvs. In terms of attire my favourites are usually ones with Black or Green and ones that show a little cleavage.

Diva fans will complain about Becky having a mid-long length reign when in reality it's for the best.


----------



## PayTheBill (Sep 19, 2015)

wow.just..wow... she may be my favorite woman wrestler right now, based on both wrestling ability and looks


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Zigglerpops said:


> Natty will turn on Becky at SS


Sounds familiar.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

So Becky (along with Kane) was on the BBC Breakfast News this morning...:becky

For anyone in the UK I think it'll be on catchup on the iPlayer later on today.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The big red machine...and Kane:lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> So Becky (along with Kane) was on the BBC Breakfast News this morning...:becky
> 
> For anyone in the UK I think it'll be on catchup on the iPlayer later on today.


This is probably the funniest picture I've seen all week. The look on that woman's face.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Still waiting for a kind brit soul (any such thing?) to upload this on youtube.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Man City still havn't uploaded the thing they filmed, and this morning's BBC Breakfast isn't up on the iplayer yet either. So I think we'll all have to just wait a little longer


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

emm_bee said:


>



Why is Kane wearing the mask? It's not like people don't know who the man behind the mask is.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Cant wait to see her interview and soccer analyzing soon. And Tuesday especially.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Kane :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Is the soccer commentary on youtube yet? Cant find it


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I suddenly want Becky to team up with Kane against Alexa and Bray Wyatt.
Not sure how to feel about this.

edit: Team Hellfiyah!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

From the Manchester show.


----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

Reotor said:


> I suddenly want Becky to team up with Kane against Alexa and Bray Wyatt.
> Not sure how to feel about this.
> 
> edit: Team Hellfiyah!


Zomg
Wwe writers need to be shot if they don't to #TeamHellFiyah 

Easy money


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Been watching old Bex Vids and 



 how can you not love this women? She should be the face of the women division. She is a star. WWE, why is she not on the mags,late night shows, even TV/movies come on WWF films! What does WWE want? It makes no sense. What does she have to do?


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

It's bizarre seeing Kane in normal clothes and the mask. Considering he has a non-demon character… just why? Are we meant to believe he just chills around his house with the mask on? This is funny as fuck.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Been watching old Bex Vids and
> 
> 
> 
> how can you not love this women? She should be the face of the women division. She is a star. WWE, why is she not on the mags,late night shows, even TV/movies come on WWF films! What does WWE want? It makes no sense. What does she have to do?


well she seems to be doing a lot of press on this tour so far, so its a start. 

Also, heres a review from reddit on her match at todays house show



> Match 8: Becky Lynch (c) vs Alexa Bliss for the SmackDown! Women's Championship If this is anything to go by, we're in for a treat on Tuesday. Once Alexa gets on Becky's level technically (and she did show flashes of brilliance tonight), these two could have potentially career-defining matches together. The chemistry they have is off the charts. Becky's got the jokes, Alexa's got the tantrums, they both play their roles amazingly, the crowd lapped it up, the ending was perfect, it didn't drag, it was my favourite of the night. WINNER: Becky Lynch via submission with the Dis-arm-her


so thats pretty good.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Report of WWE Newcastle tonight (6/11/16)



> *Match 8: Becky Lynch (c) vs Alexa Bliss for the SmackDown! Women's Championship* If this is anything to go by, we're in for a treat on Tuesday. Once Alexa gets on Becky's level technically (and she did show flashes of brilliance tonight), these two could have potentially career-defining matches together. The chemistry they have is off the charts. Becky's got the jokes, Alexa's got the tantrums, they both play their roles amazingly, the crowd lapped it up, the ending was perfect, it didn't drag, it was my favourite of the night. *WINNER: Becky Lynch via submission with the Dis-arm-her*


:beckyhi


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Hope he's not wrong. Also, hope it's not going to be too much of a commedy match - but commedy is pretty standard for house shows, so hopefully Smackdown will be fine.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795343607028924417

From the Newcastle show :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Spoilers for tomorrow:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I just thought of something, what if they have Natalya attack Becky so severely that she can't compete at Survivor Series? Have Natalya or call a girl up from NXT to Smackdown to take Becky's place. Raw is likely winning the women's match anyway so they may avoid having one of the champs lose to the other.

Natalya posted photo captions about being proud to be the coach and coach captions with every girl on the smackdown team except Becky.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If the reception for her is anything like the one that Bayley got tonight, then there's going to be A LOT of blown-out ear drums in Glasgow by the time that this is over.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Short interview on BBC Radio from Sunday, Becky and Kane on 5 Live (skip to 2hr 53 mark)

It's not much, but always good to hear from Becky :becky

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b081mrth


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

CJ said:


>


awwww, how sweet.

Also, I take back what I said last week, after reading the reports of their house show matches I'm really excited for Bex/Bliss now. I kindaaa wish it was a live show, because I do not have the willpower to stop myself from reading spoilers and stuff, but the reaction she gets is gonna be amazing and the match will be very good.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

just gotta tweek the booking a bit but..... everytime I see raw, I smile knowing that Becky is in a better place right now. I don't know what it is, maybe it's Steph, maybe it's the writers, but the smackdown women are just sooo much easier to watch. I have been cringing every time a Raw woman cuts a promo right now...which is sad!! 

Becky has some corny stuff too, but lately, the corny/goofball stuff has looked natural...and that's all we need. I now think that's just the kind of woman she is. 

Bayley and Sasha should be so grateful that they were able to garner such a reputation at NxT... with the way they've been booked and with the way they've cut promos, this popularity is NOT warranted.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> awwww, how sweet.
> 
> Also, I take back what I said last week, after reading the reports of their house show matches I'm really excited for Bex/Bliss now. I kindaaa wish it was a live show, because I do not have the willpower to stop myself from reading spoilers and stuff, but the reaction she gets is gonna be amazing and the match will be very good.


Will you watch if she's to lose?


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795983148513460224
:becky


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Will you watch if she's to lose?


um, probably. I genuinely havent entertained the possibility of that.



emm_bee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795983148513460224
> :becky


Imagine not loving her


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Guys I get to see Becky again tomorrow night!!! It'll be my fourth time seeing her now. I still have this pic from last November :banderas


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Just realized something.
everyone praise Jericho for the list gimmick, but remember few months ago someone posted old NXT promo's of Becky?

https://streamable.com/4768

She came up with the idea of the list of Jericho! or the book in her case, the book of Becky.
What a miss! she struck gold but she didn't know it, she should've debuted with that gimmick instead of that silly Irish jiggler one:trips7


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Can't wait to hear JBL tell us tonight how Smackdown is just a few miles up the road from where Becky was born


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

-JMB- said:


> Guys I get to see Becky again tomorrow night!!! It'll be my fourth time seeing her now. I still have this pic from last November :banderas


Is that the Brum show? Was gonna go to that but didn't know who was gonna be on the bill, and also had a big month so sadly having to give it a miss. Have a great time though, enjoy! :becky



Reotor said:


> Just realized something.
> everyone praise Jericho for the list gimmick, but remember few months ago someone posted old NXT promo's of Becky?
> 
> https://streamable.com/4768
> ...


She should call Jericho out for gimmick infringement. Also, books > lists.



Dibil13 said:


> Can't wait to hear JBL tell us tonight how Smackdown is just a few miles up the road from where Becky was born


"SCOTLAND, IRELAND, WALES, ENGLAND, IT'S ALL THE SAME TO ME MAURO! BALLGAME! YA GOTTA LOVE IT!"

Shuddering at the thought.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeah it's the B'ham show @emm_bee. Her against Alexa is going to be glorious. :yum:


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I still find it hilariously dumb that WWE make Becky cover up that really hot body of hers and make sure she never shows cleavage. Can't have Becky trend on twitter again.

I get the feeling they want Nikki Bella as smackdown's top female babyface.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

well, that finish sucked, and the fact that it wasnt actually the main event sucked, but the match itself was so good.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Some of you were being stupid worrying about Becky losing tonight, it obviously wasn't going to happen.

NOW is when I'd worry though if Alexa does get a rematch. A bad call in Alexa's favor makes it less likely she loses in a rematch.

- Marik Swift


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> well, that finish sucked, and the fact that it wasnt actually the main event sucked, but the match itself was so good.


It was a very good match and both women did very well. I can see why they've finished it like that although it's pretty cackhanded, they obviously want to blow this feud off at TLC with a potential stipulation match which I'm sure will be very good also, and they want to try and keep Bliss in a position of strength right now and not finish her off too soon. Becky will probably win at TLC to finish the feud, and then go on to the road to Wrestlemania against Nikki Bella.

Ending was a bit "huh?" but I can see why they've gone with that even if the execution of it left maybe a little to be desired; not massively concerned myself though. I enjoyed the match itself and great to see Becky getting a fantastic reaction.


----------



## You are on list (Oct 28, 2016)

They just could not give becky a clean and strong win , could they?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Match was whatever. Would of been better if it was on last you know the Main Event and whats wrong with the crowd? Did Kevin Dunn lower the crowd noise?. Also what was Becky wearing ? Fuck U Mikaze.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Match was whatever. Would of been better if it was on last you know the Main Event and whats wrong with the crowd? Did Kevin Dunn lower the crowd noise?. Also what was Becky wearing ? Fuck U Mikaze.


tbh I'm more disappointed in the crowd than the finish and it not being the main event. I suppose its partly because they just ran a show there 24 hours ago, so they were probably a bit worn out I guess, but c'mon. Shes basically the hometown girl. Do better.

Also I dunno what she was wearing but I thought she looked real damn good in it


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

emm_bee said:


> It was a very good match and both women did very well. I can see why they've finished it like that although it's pretty cackhanded, they obviously want to blow this feud off at TLC with a potential stipulation match which I'm sure will be very good also, and they want to try and keep Bliss in a position of strength right now and not finish her off too soon. Becky will probably win at TLC to finish the feud, and then go on to the road to Wrestlemania against Nikki Bella.
> 
> Ending was a bit "huh?" but I can see why they've gone with that even if the execution of it left maybe a little to be desired; not massively concerned myself though. I enjoyed the match itself and great to see Becky getting a fantastic reaction.


Was it? It sounded like a normal crowd on my TV. Thought it would of been at least close to Bayley's or Sasha's reaction.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Was it? It sounded like a normal crowd on my TV. Thought it would of been at least close to Bayley's or Sasha's reaction.


From some of the fancam stuff I saw on Twitter she did when she entered and won. Apparently from some of the reports I've read SD's crowd was more casual (more families) than the RAW one last night which was very much a hardcore crowd, which explains some of the crowd's reactions on RAW.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

And ya'll were telling me that her booking wouldn't effect her overness.


emm_bee said:


> It hasn't.


I mean unless they lowered the crowd noise even further than they did last night. I was expecting at least Sasha level response.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Strategize said:


> And ya'll were telling me that her booking wouldn't effect her overness.


It hasn't.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Did they mute Becky's crowd reactions? It sounded muted on T.v? I didn't mind Becky's gear she looked hot in it. WWE you are just a cruel making Becky cover up that body of hers.

Becky is over in spite of Booking not because of it. This story narrative they are doing with her is ridiculous.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I really kinda doubt they muted her crowd reaction. What purpose would that serve?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Hopefully she gets a TLC match as the rematch


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I know Alexa's pretty green but that can't be the best they got. Felt like a normal smackdown match with a bit more time.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I really kinda doubt they muted her crowd reaction. What purpose would that serve?


They muted Apollo Crews reaction. Noam Dar's last night. It's usually for someone who got over that they didn't expect or don't want over. In post production you can try to hide reactions or mute. You can't really do it that live.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> They muted Apollo Crews reaction. Noam Dar's last night. It's usually for someone who got over that they didn't expect or don't want over. In post production you can try to hide reactions or mute. You can't really do it that live.


Yeah but shes your super babyface womens champion close to her home country, muting her reaction wouldnt make a lick of sense.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Acezwicker said:
> 
> 
> > They muted Apollo Crews reaction. Noam Dar's last night. It's usually for someone who got over that they didn't expect or don't want over. In post production you can try to hide reactions or mute. You can't really do it that live.
> ...


Kevin dunn has that power if he wants.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Yeah but shes your super babyface womens champion close to her home country, muting her reaction wouldnt make a lick of sense.


 They're going with this ridiculous undeserving champion story narrative for Becky which is complete bs. Becky is over in spite of these idiots not because of them. In the draft you have Bryan put over Becky as the best female wrestler and then they go with this. 

They mute reactions with faces They don't expect to get over the way they do. 

The match was pretty good though it could be better with a better structure and the same time.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> adudeirl said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but shes your super babyface womens champion close to her home country, muting her reaction wouldnt make a lick of sense.
> ...


Look, I think they've handled her as champ about as bad as you can handle a babyface as champ, but that's just too tin foil hat-y. If they're going so far as to do something as relatively subtle as muting the crowd reaction for a face in a title match because "they don't expect her to be over" she wouldn't have the belt.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;63701545 said:


> Some of you were being stupid worrying about Becky losing tonight, it obviously wasn't going to happen.
> 
> NOW is when I'd worry though if Alexa does get a rematch. A bad call in Alexa's favor makes it less likely she loses in a rematch.
> 
> - Marik Swift


Shock booking to get people to tune in. 

The narrative they went with is that Becky is an undeserving champion. From a storytelling standpoint if Becky were to lose the title at TLC it would prove that Alexa was right about Becky all along. The correct choice is Becky retains clean at TLC with no bs. With a story narrative like that you never prove the heel right.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Look, I think they've handled her as champ about as bad as you can handle a babyface as champ, but that's just too tin foil hat-y. If they're going so far as to do something as relatively subtle as muting the crowd reaction for a face in a title match because "they don't expect her to be over" she wouldn't have the belt.


Whoever is booking Becky's title reign should be fired on the spot.

I remember when people wanted Zack Ryder to be WWE champion, WWE gave the U.s championship to him, booked him badly and now they don't want Zack Ryder as WWE Champion anymore. 

They heavily piped in Boos for Bliss as well. It's either don't want or don't expect. People there said Becky got a pretty loud reaction.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-Before tonight, she hadn't won a single match since becoming champion, not one.
-Even her first title defense is now tainted.
-She gets beat down/humiliated week after week after week like clockwork.
-She's lost repeatedly.
-She gets pretty much no mic time anymore, and isn't even on Talking Smack.
-Even in her title win, she didn't really do much for most of the match (until the very end).
-Etc.

Yeah they've booked about as poorly as champion as you can possibly be booked. So there's better be a big payoff for all of this. Like I was thinking that maybe they're trying to set up some kind of stipulation match at the next PPV. A ladder match for the title perhaps?


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Becky is not as over as Sasha or Bayley and never has been. I don't know why people expected some monster reaction. Doesn't make her any less talented.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Becky is not as over as Sasha or Bayley and never has been. I don't know why people expected some monster reaction. Doesn't make her any less talented.


Not to that level yes that is a given with all the hype and the takeovers Sasha and Bayley have had compared to Becky. It was much louder there than what was happening on tv. It just sounded muted.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

People should just accept Becky will never be as over as Sasha and Bayley since she didnt spend 3 years on NXT like them.

It doesnt matter how many good promo's or matches she has and it also doesnt matter how many horrible promo's and sloppy matches they do on RAW.
Even if you ignore her horrible booking, Becky simply missed the boat of NXT and theres nothing to be done about it anymore.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> People should just accept Becky will never be as over as Sasha and Bayley since she didnt spend 3 years on NXT like them.
> 
> It doesnt matter how many good promo's or matches she has and it also doesnt matter how many horrible promo's and sloppy matches they do on RAW.
> Even if you ignore her horrible booking, Becky simply missed the boat of NXT and theres nothing to be done about it anymore.


It still annoys me that the work Sasha and Bayley done in NXT is still a gauging point for the main roster. They are run completely different.

People are just setting themselves up for disappointment when they realize the NXT feuds re-done on the main roster won't be anywhere near as good as the original NXT feud.

Becky was still finding herself and was put in nothing roles in NXT and people dismiss her because of it.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAVSsh693fM

Pretty good fallout promo about the finish. Becky's Acting through her tone and facial expressions is top notch. Let's you know how she feels about it. Becky like the true babyface she is comes through by offering Alexa another title shot.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

emm_bee said:


> From some of the fancam stuff I saw on Twitter she did when she entered and won. Apparently from some of the reports I've read SD's crowd was more casual (more families) than the RAW one last night which was very much a hardcore crowd, which explains some of the crowd's reactions on RAW.


When you have Raw and SD back to back at the same venue within the same week, SD gets fucked by default. This is always the case. WWE just doesn't seem to care since they continue to do it.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Becky is not as over as Sasha or Bayley and never has been. I don't know why people expected some monster reaction. Doesn't make her any less talented.


Sasha and bayley arent as over as u think. Bayley has been wrestling to dead crowds the past three weeks and sashas reqction wasnt that loud.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Reotor said:


> People should just accept Becky will never be as over as Sasha and Bayley since she didnt spend 3 years on NXT like them.
> 
> It doesnt matter how many good promo's or matches she has and it also doesnt matter how many horrible promo's and sloppy matches they do on RAW.
> Even if you ignore her horrible booking, Becky simply missed the boat of NXT and theres nothing to be done about it anymore.


There was a page recently posted about a meet and greets by superstars how many were sold and dean amrose leads with 301 Becky is 2nd with 205 third balor 201 and the rest lower. theshe isnt as over why is she one of the highest sellers in these events. And dean with his boos now is way ahead of everyone.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah they did this before earlier this year (booking the same town and arena for Raw and SDL on back to back days). And it didn't really work their either. You have people who cannot attend a second show only 24 hours later (either because they cannot afford to or their schedules won't allow it). And the people who do, are still worn out from the night before.

So a more tepid response is almost guaranteed in this context.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I hope that gear she wore tonight stays. It looked great on her. I'm not sure it will though.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Shock booking to get people to tune in.
> 
> The narrative they went with is that Becky is an undeserving champion. From a storytelling standpoint if Becky were to lose the title at TLC it would prove that Alexa was right about Becky all along. The correct choice is Becky retains clean at TLC with no bs. With a story narrative like that you never prove the heel right.


I was just jarring them on.

No way Bex is losing the title.

- Marik Swift


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Normally I'd agree. Except for how the "brilliant" WWE "creative" team has handled Sasha lately, and how they handled Noam Dar's debut as well. So now, I'm not so sure.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Here for the Becky is being buried talk


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

JCole said:


> Here for the Becky is being buried talk


Believe it or not, not everyone here thinks that...

If you want to read some of that then I guess the Smackdown section will provide you with what you're looking for.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Acezwicker said:


> Did they mute Becky's crowd reactions? It sounded muted on T.v? I didn't mind Becky's gear she looked hot in it. WWE you are just a cruel making Becky cover up that body of hers.


I've just watched the TV cut now and yes they did or at least reduced the duration, we where singing along to her music I couldn't hear it on TV, the match had constant "Let's Go Becky" and "Becky" chants throughout even a few "Let's Go Alexa" chants inbetween Becky was over as hell last night and that taping didn't show it, AJ Style's pop was heavily muted too as well as the AJ Styles chants throughout his promo, Shano-Mac chants lowered, fandangoing was lowered as was the Ellsworth chanting, even Bryan's Yes chants during his entrance was low on TV compared to the arena. This was my 3rd TV taping and we've been heavily edit'd each time it needs to stop they need to keep crowd interactions and responses organic and go with the flow not everyone likes the same things especially in other countries and their product needs to reflect this. I feel WWE edit'd Smackdown more after what they had to edit on Raw to play it safe even though last nights crowd was in no way disruptive.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> Here for the Becky is being buried talk


Buried no, badly booked yes? The story narrative they are going with makes Becky look like a fluke or an undeserving champion. The finish they went with overprotects Alexa too much. A better way would be Becky wins by a fluke rollup or backslide that Alexa can dismiss as a fluke in heel logic. 


Never make the heel look in the right or sympathetic. They made Alexa that in real logic.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

huh. Well guess I was wrong then about the muting. 



JCole said:


> Here for the Becky is being buried talk


I'm not as down on her presentation this week as I was last week but its still not great. They couldve at least given her the actual main event.


----------



## You are on list (Oct 28, 2016)

Becky talk in the smackdown section is just cancer


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

They know what theyre doing. They gave just enough to be good but left controversy to continue for promos. Their next match is money and they played it great to add heat.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Certainly wasn't the greatest finish ever in that match but at least Becky is still the champion. I'm looking at it in the way that they are lacking any real options when it comes for people to go against Becky right now. Carmella and Nikki will probably still keep going past Survivor Series, so they'll need to keep this simmering until then. 

Becky has been booked badly but it's not exclusively her, in the last month or so every single champion in the WWE has been pinned on free TV with the exception of Reigns and Ziggler. WWE's general booking of champions is not great. I'm sure Becky will be fine, she'll always be over with the crowds.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Rewatching it I think what they were going for with the finish was Becky's arm was in so much pain that she pulled back further on the dis-arm-her to end it quickly as possible. Becky didn't see Alexa's foot on the rope. This should have been explained better. Becky realizes what had happened and to make it up she offers Alexa another shot. I didn't see any signs of Becky turning heel.

I wasn't fond of Alexa's performance in her little feud with Naomi. She's much better against Becky. I think it's the purity offset dynamic. 

Becky did a good job carrying Alexa to a pretty good match, making her look strong and vicious. Becky looked tough and resilient taking all that punishment. Becky like Bayley is a natural underdog so naturally they are going to get dominated and have to work from under.

I think they could have an even better match at TLC and they'll likely get more time.

I hope that ring gear stays she looked so great in it especially as champion.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

JCole said:


> Here for the Becky is being buried talk


Do you contribute anything to this thread other than berating the people who post here?


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

https://www.mancity.com/citytv/feat...iddlesbrough-classic-commentary/1478690200114

Commentary from Becky and Dolph's trip to Manchester City at the weekend. There was a small article on the official website, so better there than Youtube I guess.

She was also at Leicester City today with Baron Corbin.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Dat attire :sodone


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

NastyYaffa said:


>


its...its beautiful


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don’t know who designed Becky’s outfit last night, but I approve. Less is truly more.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

travis420 said:


> Do you contribute anything to this thread other than berating the people who post here?


No he does the same in the Paige thread too :aj3


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes her ring attire last night was, quite good.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796183800577409024


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

travis420 said:


> Do you contribute anything to this thread other than berating the people who post here?


Every post I've seen in this thread is talking down to others and acting like his shit doesn't stink. Seen it in other threads too. Best to ignore him.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I am perfectly fine with Becky having more sexy ring attires as a babyface. Becky radiated a great aura as champion in last nights attire. The more she comes out of her shell the better.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796183800577409024


Was just gonna post this, look at the difference between this and what was put on TV, it's just idiotic.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/BOJi5KU.gifv

more becky attire gifs


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

those gifs :sodone:sodone:sodone

Anyway, I rewatched the finish of the match from last night, and I dont hate it as much as I did, but Bliss tapped way too fast to have a solid (kayfabe) argument that she got cheated. It was only like 3 seconds (using 'ref counting to break the hold' time) from when her foot hit the rope to when she tapped, meaning that even if the ref saw it Becky still could've had the hold locked in since she has until 5. Though granted I dont know the rules if someone taps while waiting for the hold to be broken, if there even is one.

Of course, theres no way they'll bring this up, because its such a stupid, nitpicky minor detail that nobody would care about, just something I noticed.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Those gifs, lord have mercy :banderas


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

she has a very jiggly behind not that I'm complaining


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

finally got to watch the becky/bliss match. we all know how money becky is, but bliss, bliss is a GREAT choice for her first feud. even early on, you can tell the chemistry between them is great.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795983148513460224


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

You don't realise how jiggly she is until you se her up close in person. I miss her aready :vincecry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm getting the feeling after Becky is done feuding with Alexa that Eva Marie is Becky's next feud.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I am perfectly fine with Becky having more sexy ring attires as a babyface. Becky radiated a great aura as champion in last nights attire. The more she comes out of her shell the better.


It depends for me. Like I don't want her wearing attire like Sasha, Alexa, Nikki, etc wear. Not that I have anything against them wearing that, not at all. But I just don't need to see it on Becky.

But this, this is a nice "in-between" point between that and what she usually wears. And so it works out nicely.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796475765076402176
This made me smile


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I really wish Becky wasn't on the Survivor series team. That should be Nikki's story and it works better without Becky on the team. Have a separate story for Becky by Having her defend the Smackdown women's Championship at Survivor Series against Dana Brooke and Emmalina. The story narrative would be Stephanie McMahon is trying to take Smackdown's championships. How she gets away with it is Stephanie can go to Vince get Shane fired so he can't deny the match. Becky promises and assures Shane there is no way she loses the Smackdown women's championship to Raw. Becky is already eager to defend her championship so it works with who she is. It justifies Raw drafting more women and it helps build Becky more into a fighting champion.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> It depends for me. Like I don't want her wearing attire like Sasha, Alexa, Nikki, etc wear. Not that I have anything against them wearing that, not at all. But I just don't need to see it on Becky.
> 
> But this, this is a nice "in-between" point between that and what she usually wears. And so it works out nicely.


She should do it, but in a way that sets her apart from the Sasha's, Alexa's, Nikki's, etc. I don't mind it because it even though it's pg, sex appeal has always been prevalent in wrestling male and female. It wouldn't be what exclusively defines Becky anyway. People forget Wrestling is a business through and through so wrestlers should use every aspect of themselves to market to different audiences.

Never align her with Eva Marie though, which would be insanely stupid.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796744239396720640
Becky and Kane on BBC Breakfast from Sunday. She comes across really well.

Still can't get over Kane's gear though :beckylol


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

travis420 said:


> Do you contribute anything to this thread other than berating the people who post here?


Despite being Champion, as over as ever and one of the happiest people in Wrestling she being buried, bro. She clearly isn't a sympathetic, underdog babyface she needs to be booked completely the same as Charlotte.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:beckylol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796486087522865152


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

JCole said:


> Despite being Champion, as over as ever and one of the happiest people in Wrestling she being buried, bro. She clearly isn't a sympathetic, underdog babyface she needs to be booked completely the same as Charlotte.


theres a middle ground between looking like Charlotte and looking like shes looked, ya know.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

JCole said:


> Despite being Champion, as over as ever and one of the happiest people in Wrestling she being buried, bro. She clearly isn't a sympathetic, underdog babyface she needs to be booked completely the same as Charlotte.


Nobody said she was being buried. They said she was being handled poorly. There's a difference. You're the only one throwing that word around as far as I can see. Try reading what people are actually writing instead of putting words in their mouths. You already contribute nothing to this thread as it is.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Strong, fit, tits not made of plastic, thighs, and ass.

She's fucking perfect.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I see people saying Becky/Alexa should have a Ladder match or a TLC match, but the story build seems like it would fit a 2 out of 3 falls match better. A 2 out of 3 falls match is a match designed for humiliation.

Alexa's intent is to humiliate and expose Becky as a one hit wonder to prove that Becky is an undeserving champion and Becky's long term plan is to prove her worth and become a strong fighting champion. 1 fall wouldn't be enough to decide a clear winner.

They stupidly had Becky take so many filler losses instead of extending the story keeping Becky and Alexa hot giving both extra character development and promo time to effectively tell a story well from both sides. I'm guessing the match we got in Scotland was originally planned for No Mercy. 

My problem with Smackdown Creative is they are too hot and cold, the lack of follow up and their weird priorities. They don't know how momentum works.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It's more that they did the old "referee missed the rope break during a submission hold" thing, and also that the next PPV is TLC. So the idea is, stop that from happening by taking pinfalls and submissions out of it. And given the nature of the PPV, the idea of a ladder match has appeal to it.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Alexa is only 5 feet tall, how big will the ladder need to be? :lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Spike said:


> Alexa is only 5 feet tall, how big will the ladder need to be? :lol


That's perfect, they have the ladder match. When Alexa climbs to top of the ladder, she reaches up and can't grab it. She starts crying and screaming then Becky kicks her off the ladder and climbs up and wins. Alexa gets screwed again to prolong this feud to the next PPV.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

TLC should be the end of the feud. There is no need to prolong it any further. It should end in decisive fashion.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Honestly, I have yet to see a women's ladder match disappoint.

I want to see Alexa pull off a sunset flip powerbomb from the top of the ladder to Becky! It's a must! ( Becky should also suplex the fuck out of Alexa from the ladders or troughs them)






@3:45

This is still my favorite women ladder match ( it was so good)




( Gail Kim vs Taryn is very good as well)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bex's attire was so freakin' hot in Glasgow. I miss her. :vincecry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I like the Becky Alexa feud, but it's so horribly structured that I can't fully enjoy it. Alexa going over in all the talking segments and overprotecting the heel is a bad idea. By doing this, you're heating up the heel and cooling off the face. The number of segments each one gets the upper hand in should be close to even with a slight edge to the heel. This will heat both the heel and the face up, which makes the feud so much better. In tag matches, the champion doesn't need to take the fall every time for the challenger to get momentum. The thing is just getting the pinfall win is enough. Heating up the face and the heel is better so the crowd is more likely to both cheer the face and boo the heel so the match has a big fight feel.

The commentators did a horrible job explaining the finish especially Otunga and Otunga made it worse by not defending Becky.

Becky should have won clean and got the big pop in Scotland. Alexa gets revenge on Becky at Survivor Series by causing her elimination or by walking out on her.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Honestly, I have yet to see a women's ladder match disappoint.
> 
> I want to see Alexa pull off a sunset flip powerbomb from the top of the ladder to Becky! It's a must! ( Becky should also suplex the fuck out of Alexa from the ladders or troughs them)
> 
> ...


I was thinking a sparkle splash (yes I'm still calling it that) from off the top of the ladder myself.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> theres a middle ground between looking like Charlotte and looking like shes looked, ya know.


Rarely exhibited here.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

JCole said:


> Rarely exhibited here.


I'll concede that people in this thread can be a tad reactionary, myself definitely included, but if they just tweaked a few things people (again, myself included) wouldnt complain nearly as much about it I dont think. Some examples:

Make her team captain at Survivor Series, or give any type of explanation as to why she was the only champ not considered for that role which could coincidentally plant the seeds for another feud down the line.

Came up with a kayfabe explanation as to why she missed her first title defense that seems legitimate and less mysterious than what they did.

Allow her to defend herself that shes not a coward or scared of Alexa on TV or Talking Smack.

Let her win a single match cleanly since becoming champion.

Make her match with Alexa, which had been promoted for like 2 months, be the actual main event on Smackdown this week instead of a random 6 man with a jobber.

And those are just off the top of my head. If they did, like, one of those things, the mood in here would probably be a lot calmer and she'd look a lot better. As it stands, however, she looks pretty inferior to 4/5ths of the women on Raw (which really only matters because she'll be facing them in a week).


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> Make her team captain at Survivor Series, or give any type of explanation as to why she was the only champ not considered for that role which could coincidentally plant the seeds for another feud down the line.


This is a great point. Every other team, both RAW and SD, is captained by the champions of the respective division (Even if the majority are de facto), yet Becky, as champion, was never even in the discussion to captain her team and Nikki was given it officially, makes absolutely no sense when you look at it.

Becky needs to finish off Bliss at TLC otherwise she's been made to look horrible and Bliss will have been proven right, which should pretty much never happen in wrestling.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> This is a great point. Every other team, both RAW and SD, is captained by the champions of the respective division (Even if the majority are de facto), yet Becky, as champion, was never even in the discussion to captain her team and Nikki was given it officially, makes absolutely no sense when you look at it.
> 
> Becky needs to finish off Bliss at TLC otherwise she's been made to look horrible and Bliss will have been proven right, which should pretty much never happen in wrestling.


Well I mean Nikki earned it by winning a match, so she wasnt just 'given' it, though I guess thats just nitpicking. Anyway, alls they had to do was say that Becky was gonna be too preoccupied getting ready for her match in Glasgow to handle getting the team together at the same time, then subsequently have Nikki do little segments where shes actually doing that 'getting the team together' thing with everyone. And then later they could have the fact that Nikki was captain and not Becky lead to some tension, or that Bryan is playing favorites with his sister in law, or something.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> Well I mean Nikki earned it by winning a match, so she wasnt just 'given' it, though I guess thats just nitpicking. Anyway, alls they had to do was say that Becky was gonna be too preoccupied getting ready for her match in Glasgow to handle getting the team together at the same time, then subsequently have Nikki do little segments where shes actually doing that 'getting the team together' thing with everyone. And then later they could have the fact that Nikki was captain and not Becky lead to some tension, or that Bryan is playing favorites with his sister in law, or something.


Yeah, that's what i meant to say, poor wording on my part, my bad.

That's just it really, every champion was captain by default, but Nikki was given the opportunity to become captain by winning a match, which never happened with any other team, and as you say, no explanation for it at all. Even if they said that they didn't want to name Becky (or Bliss) captain because of the potential changes with the title, it would have made a lot more sense.

Another thing too, on RAW commentary when talking about potential matchups they talked about Charlotte getting in the ring with Nikki, rather than the opposition's champion. I know i'm probably the one nitpicking now, but it's the little things that irk me at times.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Well I mean Nikki earned it by winning a match, so she wasnt just 'given' it, though I guess thats just nitpicking. Anyway, alls they had to do was say that Becky was gonna be too preoccupied getting ready for her match in Glasgow to handle getting the team together at the same time, then subsequently have Nikki do little segments where shes actually doing that 'getting the team together' thing with everyone. And then later they could have the fact that Nikki was captain and not Becky lead to some tension, or that Bryan is playing favorites with his sister in law, or something.


Becky should be defending her women's championship at Survivor Series not worrying about the team. Say Emmalina vs Dana Brooke vs Becky It's a much better option for Becky. The story narrative is Raw trying to take Smackdown's championships with Stephanie sweet talking Vince into making Becky defend her championship against raw female superstars. Pretty much if Shane doesn't agree he's fired. It puts over Smackdown as the underdog brand and it builds Becky as a fighting champion being eager to defend.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm not mad big on the big long texty posts but...to paraphrase Lance Storm..."if I can just be serious for one minute!"

I understand the frustrations of some on here regarding booking, as a fan, we all want to see Becky win each week because she's our favourite, right? At the same time, however, I can see why they are doing what they are trying to do and the battles they are up against.

Could the product as a whole be booked better? Yes. Could Becky and Alexa's storyline be booked better? Yes, but they're not alone in that and every storyline has something we'd all change about it. The brand split is a double edged sword; it allows time for people to shine and get more time (like Becky, who is now the champ and the centrepiece of Smackdown's women's division). At the same time, there are a lot of workers who previously weren't getting much of a push or have come up from NXT and need a bit of credibility to show that they are a threat to the established order. If you have Nikki or Becky straight up body Carmella or Alexa Bliss right off the bat then it kills them stone dead in the water, and with the roster as thin as it is on both sides you can't afford to do that. By having these up and comers show they're a real threat to the established stars, especially when they're heels to the established babyfaces, it gets the crowd behind the babyfaces and cements both heels as legitimate threats. Clearly WWE are still finding their feet with the brand split and learning on the job, so to speak.

As for the whole captaincy issue, as @adudeirl says, could they have said that the champ was preoccupied and didn't want to be distracted? Yeah. Could they have said that the two longest-tenured women on the roster, as the senior members of the division, were to be given the shot as they'd been there the longest and deserved it for that? Yeah. Not saying it's been perfectly handled by any means but I can see what they're trying to do even if the execution has been lacking somewhat. I think the whole captaincy issue will be the seed planted for the evident Road to Wrestlemania storyline between Becky and Nikki anyway, provided both stay injury free that's clearly the money match for the division and the road they will tread, and I for one can't complain about that as Nikki's actually pretty good and I really think both would do a grand job with the feud.

Do think @Sincere was right to drop the hammer though the other week, there's been way, way too much negativity on the thread as of late and if I'm being honest I was getting to a point myself where I'd dread looking in on a Wednesday morning, and if he didn't say it, someone else was probably going to sooner or later. The company clearly have a lot of faith in Becky to carry the division on Smackdown and her as a performer and a person; she's the champion, she's one of the faces of the company (consistently selling out at her appearances where she's getting a lot of them, doing a good amount of media work including representing the company on national British TV and radio this week and selling a strong amount of merch, of which she's getting new stuff all the time) and not to mention, she's worked ever so hard and managed to get very much over with the fans. Not only that, but there are some of the newcomers on the roster (Alexa and Carmella) who do look up to her and Alexa did give her credit for being there to help her in NXT, and there are other women too such as Peyton Royce and Billie Kay who clearly see her as an influence. She's also clearly respected by her peers for what she does in the ring and for how she is as a person. Maybe there are things about her booking that could be tweaked to improve it but she's by no means the only one on the roster who you could say that about, you could say that about the vast majority of the main roster, if not everyone. Sometimes it may not seem it but stick with her win or lose, because there are things to be positive about.

Anyway, if you've read all that you deserve something (won't do a long post like this for a long while...at least I hope because I much prefer funposting) so have a few gifs of Becky. Keep the straight fiyah burning bright! :becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

For Becky vs Nikki one of them is turning heel. I don't think Becky should though.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

CJ said:


>


Why is she still carrying a replica belt? it doesn't even have her side plates on. What the hell is going on?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

all good points emm_bee. Everyone could have their booking tweaked to be better presented, not just Becky. Part of it probably seems amplified to us because she should probably be past this kinda crap by now given that shes the champ and all. 

But I've analyzed this enough for today probably, heres more Bex


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Why is she still carrying a replica belt? it doesn't even have her side plates on. What the hell is going on?


International travel stuff, I'd imagine.

For house shows anyway you're given a generic one, likewise when you take it out and about, the custom one is saved for TV, PPV and the rare special appearances. That way, the super shiny custom one is perfect for the cameras where the replicas can get tossed around.

Absolutely nothing to worry about.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Also, here's a cool interview with GamesRadar on various different things :becky

http://www.gamesradar.com/back-in-i...ning-heel-and-loving-ryu-from-street-fighter/


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The thing is, there is a happy medium between "never struggles super-booking" and "constantly loses/is on the defensive for 98% of the feud." It's not one of the other, and the problem is that WWE seems to often not get this very basic point. Because yeah, it does get tedious and repetitive after awhile if you can almost set your watch to it:

"Ok this week, Carmella beats down Nikki, and Alexa humiliates Becky. Next week, Carmella ambushes Nikki again, and Alexa again gets the better of Becky, rinse and repeat over and over and over again like clockwork."

And sadly, that's how these feuds have gone so far. Also it kind of makes you babyfaces look stupid and clueless because they never seem to learn anything. Like you'd think that after the 36th time that it happens or whatever that they'd be better prepared for it. But nope.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> Also, here's a cool interview with GamesRadar on various different things :becky
> 
> http://www.gamesradar.com/back-in-i...ning-heel-and-loving-ryu-from-street-fighter/


 Becky has praised stuff I hated about her NXT run mainly her heel run. I thought it was Blink and you miss it bad. I wonder if she will dress more sexy if she ever turns heel again?

Becky is elevating Alexa so of course she is going to praise her in media interviews.

Becky seems like one of those who doesn't mind not being at the top.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky sleeps at 4 dang strict mom


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

From that interview Becky is clearly foreshadowing the idea of a heel turn. Double turn with Alexa wouldn't work. Naomi she's only going to get cheers.

Nikki Bella she's going to get mixed reactions and Becky's actions would be justified seeing as catty Bryan has been showing clear favouritism towards his sister in law. Making her face Natalya for the captain spot. Instead of waiting until Alexa Becky is done. Natalya the clear weak link, who hasn't won a singles match since Battleground. The main and Tag team champions seemingly are the captains of the Smackdown teams.


It's going to be as awkward as her NXT heel turn.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

her NXT heel run wasnt great because she was essentially just Sashas sidekick. And theres no way theyre gonna turn her anytime soon.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> her NXT heel run wasnt great because she was essentially just Sashas sidekick. And theres no way theyre gonna turn her anytime soon.


This. She was just throwing out some stuff that everyone gets asked and it's a response people always give either way to a heel/face turn, like "ooh yeah maybe at some point in the future, who knows?", I don't think we'll see her turn for a good long while, that said she was bloody brilliant in Shimmer as a heel so she could do it if she wanted to, but it won't be for a good while at least, a year or more probably.

Loved the fact that she put over some of the NXT women and the up and coming talent in that interview, you can tell she's really fond of Peyton and Billie especially as she always puts those two over in her interviews. I have a feeling she's going to end up becoming a Performance Center trainer or agent when she decides to call it a day, she'd be great at that I reckon.


----------



## mob574j (Dec 10, 2006)

CJ said:


>


Wheres that from? i wouldnt mind seeing the video


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

emm_bee said:


> This. She was just throwing out some stuff that everyone gets asked and it's a response people always give either way to a heel/face turn, like "ooh yeah maybe at some point in the future, who knows?", I don't think we'll see her turn for a good long while, that said she was bloody brilliant in Shimmer as a heel so she could do it if she wanted to, but it won't be for a good while at least, a year or more probably.
> 
> Loved the fact that she put over some of the NXT women and the up and coming talent in that interview, you can tell she's really fond of Peyton and Billie especially as she always puts those two over in her interviews. *I have a feeling she's going to end up becoming a Performance Center trainer or agent when she decides to call it a da*y, she'd be great at that I reckon.


Hopefully not in the recent future :becky2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

mob574j said:


> Wheres that from? i wouldnt mind seeing the video


WWE's snapchat.



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Hopefully not in the recent future :becky2


That got added :done


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I think Becky can cut it as a heel but there's no reason to do it any time soon, certainly not until well after she loses the title. She's still very over with audiences and generally very popular as a babyface, and she suits the role perfectly because of how likeable a person she is.

Highly doubt she'll be turned heel to feud with Nikki, that'd be extremely backwards, i think Becky would still probably get cheered by a decent portion if that happened.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Also WWE suffers from a lack of true babyfaces, or at least compelling ones, as it is. Heels tend to dominate, and have for quite awhile now. So then deciding to turn one of your very few truly effective pure babyfaces heel, makes no sense right now.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

CJ said:


> That got added :done


Bex smilies are taking over :becky The more, the merrier...
@mob574j Managed to find the vid on Twitter, short but sweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796875116680454145


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

emm_bee said:


> Bex smilies are taking over :becky The more, the merrier...


Made it specifically for food thread, never thought I'd see it in here :lol Also updated :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797493741842026497
She SO adorable


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

adudeirl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797493741842026497
> She SO adorable


Yep :becky


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Omg that hat on her is so adorable


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

adudeirl said:


>


This is just too cute :becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't get this absurd notion that Becky can't cut a promo or that her mic skills are bad. These people do not understand face promoing. She's easily the best female face on the mic on smackdown. The goal of a babyface on the mic is to get the crowd to cheer you and to hate the heel and she has done that really well. You have to sound passionate and authentic when you speak or else they won't get behind you. The only shine spots she has had since becoming champ were after she won the title, the promo before the number 1 contender's fatal 5 way and the contract signing. They take advantage of the notion Becky can take pinfall losses haven't hurt her before when Alexa should get the pinfall win on Nikki.

They are giving Alexa promo time because she has a long way to go character wise and they know it. Alexa works best when playing off a pure face it allows her to be more evil. She more than likely won't beat Becky for the championship. Notice how much worse Alexa was promo's/in-ring playing off Naomi in comparison to playing off Becky.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

They continue to make Becky feel secondary. So they bill her match on Smackdown as the main event and it's not even the match closing out the show. When they hype Sasha and Charlotte as the main event they actually close out the show. Also, Becky is the champ and she's not even the captain of her own Survivor Series team.


----------



## You are on list (Oct 28, 2016)

I do not get this obsession of her being the captain.It does not matter.she could be the captain and still gets eliminated first or she may not be the captain and still wins the match for her team.2 years ago,cena was the captain,no one remembers that,everyone one remembers that it was the dolph ziggler show.It is not about being the captain,it is about wwe booking her to look strong in that match.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't care about Nikki being the captain because she's in the surprise captain elimination spot. Becky should have a really strong showing at Survivor Series.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't get this absurd notion that Becky can't cut a promo or that her mic skills are bad. These people do not understand face promoing. She's easily the best female face on the mic on smackdown. The goal of a babyface on the mic is to get the crowd to cheer you and to hate the heel and she has done that really well. You have to sound passionate and authentic when you speak or else they won't get behind you. The only shine spots she has had since becoming champ were after she won the title, the promo before the number 1 contender's fatal 5 way and the contract signing. They take advantage of the notion Becky can take pinfall losses haven't hurt her before when Alexa should get the pinfall win on Nikki.
> 
> They are giving Alexa promo time because she has a long way to go character wise and they know it. Alexa works best when playing off a pure face it allows her to be more evil. She more than likely won't beat Becky for the championship. Notice how much worse Alexa was promo's/in-ring playing off Naomi in comparison to playing off Becky.


Its only chumps that hate her accent. Everytime she cuts promos she gets the desired reaction and they have something that stands out which is why shes the best female promo overall and nuber two face promo to john cena.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I wish they would let Becky and other babyfaces be more expressive on social media. Let Becky's humour and fun loving nature come out.

Becky's stories so far are similar to Bayley's in NXT after she became champ. The good thing about Becky is she can get away with more revealing ring gear that shows off that body of hers and more revealing outfits like the one she wore at the Hall of Fame. I still remember Becky trending on twitter and blowing up the internet because of it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice match, better than the SD IMO.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Becky Hinting at a future heel turn and elevating Alexa Bliss



> Becky Lynch recently did an interview with Games Radar to promote WWE 2K17 and here are some highlights...
> 
> On Turning heel:
> 
> ...


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

This is rather wonderful 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797862684536537088




The print has apparently sold out already but from the sounds of it they're doing a T-shirt.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I can't see Becky turning heel anytime soon or at all. There is no one for Becky to turn on without getting cheered. That Games Radar article seems like a tease. Cena used to tease turning heel all the time and nothing happened.

Let Babyfaces be more expressive on social media dammit.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I wish they would let Becky and other babyfaces be more expressive on social media. Let Becky's humour and fun loving nature come out.


I dont think anythings holding her back from doing that other than her lack of desire to use social media more often, because almost every time she posts something it shows that nature pretty well. Like I was just thinking the other day she doesnt seem into posting anything all that sappy or serious or inspirational at all. She just doesnt post original stuff super often, which is certainly her prerogative.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I dont think anythings holding her back from doing that other than her lack of desire to use social media more often, because almost every time she posts something it shows that nature pretty well. Like I was just thinking the other day she doesnt seem into posting anything all that sappy or serious or inspirational at all. She just doesnt post original stuff super often, which is certainly her prerogative.


She could be really busy or creatively burnt out. Did she expect that she would be a babyface this long?


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> I can't see Becky turning heel anytime soon or at all. There is no one for Becky to turn on without getting cheered. That Games Radar article seems like a tease. Cena used to tease turning heel all the time and nothing happened.
> 
> Let Babyfaces be more expressive on social media dammit.


Or you are over asking and on social media the women are subjected to obsessive crazies and disrespectful fans.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> She could be really busy or creatively burnt out. Did she expect that she would be a babyface this long?


I heard her say in an interview a while ago that she likes to limit her phone time because she likes to go out and do stuff (she worded it better than that). And she likely is busier, but seriously whenever she takes the time post something somewhere it shows off her personality pretty accurately I'd say


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> Or you are over asking and on social media the women are subjected to obsessive crazies and disrespectful fans.


That's the case with any wrestler male or female. Which probably isn't the reason with Becky.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

eh, the women get a lot more pervy types and dudes asking them out and shit like that, and I'd imagine heels get even more hateful stuff because people are assholes. I can see the appeal of not wanting to constantly look at that


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> eh, the women get a lot more pervy types and dudes asking them out and shit like that, and I'd imagine heels get even more hateful stuff because people are assholes. I can see the appeal of not wanting to constantly look at that


I haven't seen that much pervy stuff with Becky on twitter. Her instagram on the other hand... Even though Kayfabe has been dead for at least 10 years people are still getting worked up over by Heels it's hilarious. I'm pretty apathetic to Charlotte at this point of not caring that she's on tv or about who dethrones her. 

Becky seems happy with her extra time, it gives her more time to focus on staying fit which means more gear like Scotland. Becky doesn't seem to mind showing off her body and she seems proud of it. Becky finding her confidence will only help her in the future in and out of the ring.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> That's the case with any wrestler male or female.


There's no male version of this forum.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> There's no male version of this forum.


Some of Dean and Seth's female fans are just as weird as any pervs on Becky's instagram


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky in that hat <3

I hope tonight they basically repeat the mens angle from last night and have the womens teams go face to face and brawl


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Becky in that hat <3
> 
> I hope tonight they basically repeat the mens angle from last night and have the womens teams go face to face and brawl


Are you sure you want that?
Will be awkward as hell if RAW women invade and get cheered over SD, same way that SD men were on RAW.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Reotor said:


> adudeirl said:
> 
> 
> > Becky in that hat <3
> ...


If social media's anything to go by then people are really behind the Smackdown women's division for this particular match.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Are you sure you want that?
> Will be awkward as hell if RAW women invade and get cheered over SD, same way that SD men were on RAW.


Eh, good point. I dont *think* that would happen but I'm not super confident that it wouldnt I guess. I dont think the Smackdown women would be greeted with apathy like the Raw men were though.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Any websites have beckys media day work of today? Gotta listen to her speak.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Eh, good point. I dont *think* that would happen but I'm not super confident that it wouldnt I guess. I dont think the Smackdown women would be greeted with apathy like the Raw men were though.


I guess we will see soon enough

Raw women’s Survivor Series team is reportedly backstage at SmackDown


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Reotor said:


> I guess we will see soon enough
> 
> Raw women’s Survivor Series team is reportedly backstage at SmackDown


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm wondering what interaction Becky and Nikki will be at Survivor Series? Becky should be booked strong on Sunday. Becky vs the other 3 horsewomen is the big draw here.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Per typical WWE booking, whoever stands tall tonight will almost certainly lose at Survivor Series. I'd be very surprised if the Smackdown women didn't come out on top tonight, I don't see them winning at the PPV.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

well, that was a segment.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Did Becky even speak during that talking smack segment? Her booking is really weird right now. Your champion was used to make Nia Jax look strong. It almost feels they are trying to delegitimize Becky as champion. This feels like spite.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Did Becky even speak during that talking smack segment? Her booking is really weird right now. Your champion was used to make Nia Jax look strong. It almost feels they are trying to delegitimize Becky as champion. This feels like spite.


She did actually speak, if you actually watched it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

she had her little junkyard dog bit, but couldnt really seem to get a word in anywhere else and wasnt asked a question


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> She did actually speak, if you actually watched it.


I just watched it fully. She feels like a secondary/background character in the story. She got very little in. The primary story narrative for the match is so bad because of who the central protagonist is.

Instead of going with Becky vs the other 3 horsewomen which is your biggest tagline and they are going with Nikki.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Beckys self confidence is off the charts! Barking and her little rhyme, not many people are confident like that to say that especially around people and on television. Thats why shes the best too bad they focus on nikki now.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

so, it was kinda cool how she was smart enough to roll out of the way of Nia. and her barking was fun. Thats it I guess.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Her booking as champion feels like they are actively trying to get people to stop cheering her. They aren't using her momentum since becoming champion to move the division forward quickly in a meaningful way but instead they are using it to heat scrubs of which helps no one long-term and doesn't help the division. Becky this beautiful women who appeals to both casuals and smarks alike, always is good for PR and they don't her present her as a champion. Of the Main, Tag Team, and Women's champions. *All of them are captains except Becky.* The reason they gave for her not being one is 100% BS. 

Nikki Carmella was so so bad this week. 

People say Bayley or Sasha is the female Daniel Bryan, but in reality Becky lynch the 4th Horsewoman fits that better. They forget that Bryan wasn't original plan of which Bayley and Sasha have always been.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It annoys me when they don't utilize Becky to her fullest. What I like about her outside the ring she has a girl next door mixed with some sex appeal.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> It annoys me when they don't utilize Becky to her fullest. What I like about her outside the ring she has a girl next door mixed with some sex appeal.


Some? Shes a magnet when u see her in the street u turn and look at her thats appeal she has with perfect 10 looks. One day they will flip the switch and let becky do what she does best which is steal the show.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Some? Shes a magnet when u see her in the street u turn and look at her thats appeal she has with perfect 10 looks. One day they will flip the switch and let becky do what she does best which is steal the show.


She don't dress sexy all the time, that is why I said some. None of us would ever complain if she wore stuff as revealing if not more revealing as her hall of fame dress of which she trended on twitter and blew up the internet with.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The reason I complain about how she has been used, is you have this beloved babyface with very high potential to make the company a lot of money and become a big star, but instead they do everything in their power to tank her and devalue her as a champion. Even on talking smack she does and says things that make her stand out in a crowd. She seems hands off in Talking segments lately and her fallout promo wasn't even brought up or acknowledged.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Some? Shes a magnet when u see her in the street u turn and look at her thats appeal she has with perfect 10 looks. One day they will flip the switch and let becky do what she does best which is steal the show.
> ...


Shes smart. If she would dress like lana nikki or eva yes theyre hot but then it loses its luster. When becky dresses like that the world goes crazy like u said hall of fame even billi kidman and others in the business lost their mind.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> Her booking as champion feels like they are actively trying to get people to stop cheering her.


This thread. Man. 

https://twitter.com/totaldivaseps/status/798726458269138944


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> This thread. Man.
> 
> https://twitter.com/totaldivaseps/status/798726458269138944


This would make sense if Becky was captain. The main story hook is a completely resolved story between Nikki and Charlotte. It's a re-do of a bad feud. Becky and Charlotte is a unresolved story with a more compelling hook. The feud would have a new dynamic since they are both champions of their brand.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Frustrating that the main two players on the teams seem to be Nikki and Charlotte, when it should simply be Becky and Charlotte. No other champions are taking a backseat on screen except Becky right now. Does make me a bit worried.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

CJ said:


>


Too cute, CUTE!


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

alright, lets just focus on some positive things, like

She got paid last night to show up and not really do anything, so thats good for her.

Shes done a whole bunch of media lately, so shes gotten more exposure

Shes still very pretty

Shes still living out her dream

sure there are other things that...aren't great, and we're all disappointed shes not doing more at the moment, but it is what it is at this point and we need to wait and see how she does on Sunday.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The segment was fine. Becky went right up to Nia and started swinging, she looked scrappy and courageous. If anything was wrong it was Bayley joining in on a 5 on 1 beatdown of a babyface. That alone should tell you the nature of this whole thing.

Becky is going to get pinned on Sunday, and so what? At least one world champion will be pinned too. This brand warfare thing will be forgotten in a month. It may as well be non-canon. It isn't the end of the world and getting beaten by someone on the opposite brand ceases to matter when everyone goes back to being separated for the next year.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

For a division that gets heavy praise for how it's booked they fail at very basic character prioritization which is make your champions feel like the stars of the show. Good bookers never fuck that up. I see people praise Nikki Carmella but that match was pretty bad.

It feels like the company didn't want Becky to win at Backlash. They wanted Nikki to win and be top babyface. Since the crowd wanted it they gave it to them, but are going to book them so badly you don't want it anymore.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> For a division that gets heavy praise for how it's booked they fail at very basic character prioritization which is make your champions feel like the stars of the show. I see people praise Nikki Carmella but that match was pretty bad.
> 
> It feels like the company didn't want Becky to win at Backlash. They wanted Nikki to win and be top babyface. Since the crowd wanted it they gave it to them, but are going to book them so badly you don't want it anymore.


It's the usual smackdown bias. If they did shit like this on RAW they'd be fucking ridiculed to hell and back.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Strategize said:


> It's the usual smackdown bias. If they did shit like this on RAW they'd be fucking ridiculed to hell and back.


 I have enjoyed the last 3 raws more than Smackdown to be honest.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I have enjoyed the last 3 raws more than Smackdown to be honest.


Dunno if I'd go that far, but smackdown has been absolute shit since No Mercy and people are like "Well it's 2 hours so that makes automatically better than RAW" and give them a pass.
It's insane people complain about having the same matches over and over on RAW, yet smackdown has been doing that aswell, but even worse and nobody bats an eye.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Dunno if I'd go that far, but smackdown has been absolute shit since No Mercy and people are like "Well it's 2 hours so that makes automatically better than RAW" and give them a pass.
> It's insane people complain about having the same matches over and over on RAW, yet smackdown has been doing that aswell, but even worse and nobody bats an eye.


Their handling of Becky Lynch since she came back has been god awful. No good booking team gets away with this. 3 hour shows are much harder to book than 2 hour shows and people forget this.

I've hated the last 3 smackdowns.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> The segment was fine. Becky went right up to Nia and started swinging, she looked scrappy and courageous. If anything was wrong it was Bayley joining in on a 5 on 1 beatdown of a babyface. That alone should tell you the nature of this whole thing.
> 
> Becky is going to get pinned on Sunday, and so what? At least one world champion will be pinned too. This brand warfare thing will be forgotten in a month. It may as well be non-canon. It isn't the end of the world and getting beaten by someone on the opposite brand ceases to matter when everyone goes back to being separated for the next year.


Honestly it's why I've never really been able to get into the whole Survivor Series concept. It messes with established characterizations/storylines, all for the sake of one gimmick PPV. Am I really supposed to buy that Bayley would do that, because I don't. Am I really supposed to buy that Sasha would help out Charlotte, because I don't. Am I really supposed to buy that AJ and Dean would work together on anything, because I don't, and so on and so forth. "Brand loyalty," just doesn't cut it as an explanation for me.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

When it comes to the Smackdown women's division it's Becky or bust for me. 

The company sees big things in Alexa Bliss and they can try to put the title on her at TLC, but the reality is she will crash and burn if you give her the title there. Her promos are already starting to sound the same. 

They see Nikki Bella as top babyface just off presentation alone. They can bring up her Neck Injury all they want but reality is she fit a top face when she still has the same look, entrance and music from when she was a heel. She is starting to have " chosen one" vibe. She will win the title at a big ppv.

Carmella I can't bring myself to care about her.

Naomi and Natalya getting more focus than Becky is a complete joke. Both have low potential and have peaked long ago.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> alright, lets just focus on some positive things, like
> 
> She got paid last night to show up and not really do anything, so thats good for her.
> 
> ...


No lets obsess over imaginary slights.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

shes the best


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> shes the best


I see that cameraman trying to sneak in shots of becky's boobs.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> shes the best


Even when she curses she's adorable, and she's hot as fuck. 

Just :sodone


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I just hope all this bad booking Becky is getting lately is just because of the Survivor Series match and dissipates after Tuesday. They clearly picked the least compelling story hook for the match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Raw's women's division will forever be better than Smackdown's because Raw focuses on the most important person... the champion. They build others through Charlotte, that way it makes the champion seem like a big deal and her presence adds to the show. Their stars will always feel like stars. 

Smackdown's division fails because they focus too much on the middle and don't focus on the most important piece... the champion. You Build up others through Becky (while giving Becky some shine and focus) that way she feels like a big star and her presence adds to the show and not away from Becky in which no one feels like a big deal. Tanking the whole division because of a medical problem would be petty as fuck.

The way Smackdown does it, it middles everyone out so no one feels like a big star. It works in theory but not in practice. Becky can't give anyone a elevate anyone when someone dethrones her if she looks so weak. It would be a case of well... she loses a lot so what. The lack of focus on Becky is what makes Raw's women's division the A show and Smackdown's women's division the B show.

Realistically Becky and Alexa should have breakout performances at Survivor Series for Smackdown and Nia Jax for Raw.


----------



## You are on list (Oct 28, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Raw's women's division will forever be better than Smackdown's because Raw focuses on the most important person... the champion. They build others through Charlotte, that way it makes the champion seem like a big deal and her presence adds to the show. Their stars will always feel like stars.
> 
> Smackdown's division fails because they focus too much on the middle and don't focus on the most important piece... the champion. You Build up others through Becky (while giving Becky some shine and focus) that way she feels like a big star and her presence adds to the show and not away from Becky in which no one feels like a big deal. Tanking the whole division because of a medical problem would be petty as fuck.
> 
> ...


Dude we get it,becky's booking has not been good.but would you please stop complaining.you do not have to remind us of her bad booking every 5 sec.lets wait till ss and hope she is booked good in that match.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

You are on list said:


> Dude we get it,becky's booking has not been good.but would you please stop complaining.you do not have to remind us of her bad booking every 5 sec.lets wait till ss and hope she is booked good in that match.


I'm pointing out that structure wise what they are doing with Smackdown's division doesn't work in reality. Nothing or no one feels big in that division because they middle everyone out.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Either she's now wearing a truly great push up bra or she's had the world's subtlest boob job.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

InsipidTazz said:


> Either she's now wearing a truly great push up bra or she's had the world's subtlest boob job.


I figure not wearing a bra or her old gear would hide her boobs.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky mentioned how she wants to turn heel but I don't know if it would work. People like her too much.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799210519336890368
:beckyhi


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Am halfway through ATM. No new info _so far_ but it's always so nice just to hear her ramble on.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

That was a delight to listen to, as its always a delight to listen to Becky. 



Crasp said:


> Am halfway through ATM. No new info _so far_ but it's always so nice just to hear her ramble on.


I only heard like 3 new pieces of info, that she rides with Alexa now, that she calls herself Quinderella when she wants to be alone (which I thought was funny), and that she wants to keep going for another 10 years. But it was still really interesting, hearing her talk more about the artistry sorta of her job.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799210519336890368
> :beckyhi


Another 10 years is good to hear.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky lynch on austin podcast was great. Now she travels with alexa bliss. She works with creative when she believes something wont work. She knows when to use special moves so she knows psychology in the ring and when its worth risking tour body. Her acting helped with her looking real when in character. Not much new stuff but she manages to make it seem different every time.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> I figure not wearing a bra or her old gear would hide her boobs.


Whatever the case...

:rock1


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky has said she has numerous ideas in her back pocket assuming both face or heel. Interesting note She has said she hardly gets any negativity on twitter.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Random Becky goodness...


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Becky lynch on austin podcast was great. Now she travels with alexa bliss.


This would make for a brilliant Ride Along. Make it happen WWE you shits.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

On a funny note, Bryan Alvarez was saying that the reason Becky was out because she popped an implant.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Youtube link of the podcast


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> On a funny note, Bryan Alvarez was saying that the reason Becky was out because she popped an implant.


No he didn't, he said he couldn't be sure what had happened (because he doesn't know) but was merely offering another one of his creepy opinions. This was debunked pretty quickly on Twitter and largely ridiculed. Anyway, that kind of stuff would put you out for longer than the timespan she was out for, she was back training in a few days after her hospital stay.

Please cease with the spurious, scurrilous shit, because she's had enough of that shit to contend with in recent weeks.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> No he didn't, he said he couldn't be sure what had happened (because he doesn't know) but was merely offering another one of his creepy opinions. This was debunked pretty quickly on Twitter and largely ridiculed. Anyway, that kind of stuff would put you out for longer than the timespan she was out for, she was back training in a few days after her hospital stay.
> 
> Please cease with the spurious, scurrilous shit, because she's had enough of that shit to contend with in recent weeks.


https://twitter.com/SoDuTw/status/799070889648254976

He always reports his opinions as fact, frequently misses the point, is usually wrong because he don't know what's really going on and he hates Becky. I brought him up as comedy not as fact. He is pretty much the village idiot amongst reporters.

I do find it funny that Becky finally wears gear that shows off her boobs and ass and some assume pregnant or boob job. I was going to assume she needed an IV for an infection given she hadn't wrestled in 10 days and they give you antibiotics for 10 days.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> No he didn't, he said he couldn't be sure what had happened (because he doesn't know) but was merely offering another one of his creepy opinions. This was debunked pretty quickly on Twitter and largely ridiculed. Anyway, that kind of stuff would put you out for longer than the timespan she was out for, she was back training in a few days after her hospital stay.
> 
> Please cease with the spurious, scurrilous shit, because she's had enough of that shit to contend with in recent weeks.


https://twitter.com/SoDuTw/status/799070889648254976

He always reports his opinions as fact, frequently misses the point, is usually wrong because he don't know what's really going on and he hates Becky. I brought him up as comedy not as fact. He is pretty much the village idiot amongst reporters.

I do find it funny that Becky finally wears gear that shows off her boobs and ass and some assume pregnant or boob job. I was going to assume she needed an IV for an infection given she hadn't wrestled in 10 days and they give you antibiotics for 10 days.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

eh, a woman has an undisclosed medical procedure and unfortunately the average wrestling fans mind is gonna conclude that its something to do with her chest or her vagina. It sucks, but thats just kinda how it goes with this demographic.

On another note, I'm weirdly disappointed she didnt swear at all on the podcast. It was the Unleashed edition Bex, let loose a little!


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> eh, a woman has an undisclosed medical procedure and unfortunately the average wrestling fans mind is gonna conclude that its something to do with her chest or her vagina. It sucks, but thats just kinda how it goes with this demographic.
> 
> On another note, I'm weirdly disappointed she didnt swear at all on the podcast. It was the Unleashed edition Bex, let loose a little!


Becky is considered the most attractive of the horsewomen and the least sexualized. The podcast segment is called Unleashed.

Becky is smart she knows not to say anything stupid to get herself in trouble. She has good business sense. Becky will go far in it and will make the company a lot of money. We haven't scratched the surface yet of what she can do. Rule of thumb treating wrestling as a dream job is company code for mid-card.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Why is alvarez making up stories about becky if shes all natural?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Why is alvarez making up stories about becky if shes all natural?


Becky finally has gear that shows off her boobs and he automatically assumes implants. He doesn't know how sports bras work and that her gear hides them. 

She did gain some good weight though.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is alvarez making up stories about becky if shes all natural?
> ...


The good kind.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> The good kind.


When the fat goes to the right places like ass and boobs that is referred to as the good kind.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > The good kind.
> ...


And thats exactly where it went to all the right places.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

emm_bee said:


> No he didn't, he said he couldn't be sure what had happened (because he doesn't know) but was merely offering another one of his creepy opinions. This was debunked pretty quickly on Twitter and largely ridiculed. Anyway, that kind of stuff would put you out for longer than the timespan she was out for, she was back training in a few days after her hospital stay.
> 
> Please cease with the spurious, scurrilous shit, because she's had enough of that shit to contend with in recent weeks.


Yep Acezwicker is incorrect


Elret1994 said:


> Why is alvarez making up stories about becky if shes all natural?


He didn't here. It was a "for instance".


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't get the point of keeping Becky away from a mic and turning her mic down.

Someone justify Becky's booking for me?


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't get the point of keeping Becky away from a mic and turning her mic down.
> 
> Someone justify Becky's booking for me?


Simple. She outclasses everyone else on the mic and thats nit their plan especially with sasha and charlotte.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Simple. She outclasses everyone else on the mic and thats nit their plan especially with sasha and charlotte.


Her fallout promo was never acknowledged because god forbid we give the hero of the story character development.

They seem dead-set on delegitimizing Becky as champion. They have established the new women's championship as a B title right away. Which makes me think they wanted Nikki as champion at Backlash but the fans wanted Becky, so we'll give to you but we will book them in the worst way possible so you dont want it anymore.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Simple. She outclasses everyone else on the mic and thats nit their plan especially with sasha and charlotte.
> ...


What promo? Becky still the best either way.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> What promo? Becky still the best either way.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAVSsh693fM

this one


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > What promo? Becky still the best either way.
> ...


And she didnt even get a talking ssmack time that night. They really push her down. At least give her time right?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> And she didnt even get a talking ssmack time that night. They really push her down. At least give her time right?


Very little with a turned down mic. They never let her do anything significant on the mic. It seems like they are trying to get people to stop cheering Becky.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > And she didnt even get a talking ssmack time that night. They really push her down. At least give her time right?
> ...


Who knows why though if shes the one that does most of their media talks and draws the most people in m&g. I saw a video from wizard world and the guy said beckys line was 3 times longer than deans and in a store dean had 301 becky 205 and balor 201 and fourth was rollins with 145. Little things like those that shes in means people want to see her but wwe is booki g against it.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Who knows why though if shes the one that does most of their media talks and draws the most people in m&g. I saw a video from wizard world and the guy said beckys line was 3 times longer than deans and in a store dean had 301 becky 205 and balor 201 and fourth was rollins with 145. Little things like those that shes in means people want to see her but wwe is booki g against it.


So many bad business decisions over a medical condition. Jesus this is just inane. Do they fear money or something?


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Who knows why though if shes the one that does most of their media talks and draws the most people in m&g. I saw a video from wizard world and the guy said beckys line was 3 times longer than deans and in a store dean had 301 becky 205 and balor 201 and fourth was rollins with 145. Little things like those that shes in means people want to see her but wwe is booki g against it.
> ...


Fear when its not the chosen ones. More proof of little things that they ignore.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

This video is all kinds of superb, someone posted this and Becky shared it on her Twitter page. :becky


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Listened to her on Austin's podcast, good stuff! She covered a lot of the same stuff in Jericho's podcast a while back but any chance to listen to Becky :becky I'm a little surprisewd that she prefers playing a heel tbh, she's such a natural babyface.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

-JMB- said:


> Listened to her on Austin's podcast, good stuff! She covered a lot of the same stuff in Jericho's podcast a while back but any chance to listen to Becky :becky I'm a little surprisewd that she prefers playing a heel tbh, she's such a natural babyface.


Probably because of all the freedom you have compared to being a babyface. Most of the girls prefer being a heel anyway. Becky would more than likely get cheered as a heel.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Here's some pics of Becky's entrance which I managed to get last week (shit pictures, was too busy marking out :mark :becky2 :becky


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-JMB- said:


> Listened to her on Austin's podcast, good stuff! She covered a lot of the same stuff in Jericho's podcast a while back but any chance to listen to Becky :becky I'm a little surprisewd that she prefers playing a heel tbh, she's such a natural babyface.


If you listen to actors talk, a lot of them will say that they prefer playing villains over heroes as well. And the reason(s) is simple:

-It's often more fun for them overall.
-They get to "cut loose" and aren't bound by the same restrictions as when they play heroes, which they feel gives them more freedom/ability to stretch their range. This also ties into #1 .

I'd imagine that it's similar for wrestlers. You play a heel, and you get to do more stuff/be more creative usually. Which is both more satisfying and more fun for a lot of them.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> If you listen to actors talk, a lot of them will say that they prefer playing villains over heroes as well. And the reason(s) is simple:
> 
> -It's often more fun for them overall.
> -They get to "cut loose" and aren't bound by the same restrictions as when they play heroes, which they feel gives them more freedom/ability to stretch their range. This also ties into #1 .
> ...


It says a lot of how badly most protagonists are written making them too clean and limiting their character range and what they can do. They need to revamp the image of protagonists, making them seem more appealing by letting them show off their range more, but enough to distinguish themselves from the villains.

Fans and wrestlers like the freedom and the range that the villains have. Hollywood has glamourized the villain in movies making them more appealing to the general public, for example The Joker in the Dark Knight movies.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

^It's more like Heath Ledger giving a brilliant performance and stealing ever scene that he's in that made that work.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> ^It's more like Heath Ledger giving a brilliant performance and stealing ever scene that he's in that made that work.


That was the first time I noticed them doing that.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Alexa/Becky could have been better if Becky was given more mic time and the story was better. Creative should never be promoting the "what if the heel is right" narrative that Becky is an undeserving champion, especially with such a beloved babyface. Your goal is to get people to cheer the face more and boo the heel not stop cheering the face.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Read somewhere that her episode of Unfiltered is gonna be up on the Network next week.

Finally! :becky


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> Read somewhere that her episode of Unfiltered is gonna be up on the Network next week.
> 
> Finally! :becky


just checked, it is this Wednesday! Heres the description



> The Hot Seat features Becky Lynch for Twitter Talk and Gaelic lessons. Plus, Renee goes backstage for some Unfiltered Superstar Thoughts.


Gaelic!


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm just waiting for Survivor Series to be over so Becky's and everyone else's booking can get back on track and Becky can cut promos on t.v again. I'm getting the impression that whole Becky isn't allowed to talk on tv/mic turned down was a work/rib and not actually fact considering she was in a wwe shop video and had a fallout promo.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> I'm getting the impression that whole Becky isn't allowed to talk on tv/mic turned down was a work/rib and not actually fact considering she was in a wwe shop video and had a fallout promo.


More imaginary slights. Becky started talking on Talking Smack but everyone behind her wouldn't shut up so she stopped talking. Stop inventing things. 

No matter what happens on Sunday you and others will find a way to be disappointed.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> More imaginary slights. Becky started talking on Talking Smack but everyone behind her wouldn't shut up so she stopped talking. Stop inventing things.
> 
> No matter what happens on Sunday you and others will find a way to be disappointed.


I did hate the talking smack segment because of the other girls who were talking a lot but weren't really saying anything. Why would Becky stop talking? Why was the volume on Becky's mic lower than the other girls mics? Becky didn't seem like she was doubting her confidence in the segment.

All I ask on Sunday is for her to be booked strong in the match since she's up against Raw's women's champion. I am not looking forward to the match because these kind of matches usually suck.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Stop inventing things please. The company likes her. She has done endless media the last few weeks. Stop making a fan thread a miserable experience.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JCole said:


> Stop inventing things please. The company likes her. She has done endless media the last few weeks. Stop making a fan thread a miserable experience.


Clearly! she represents the company well and they are starting to give her longer matches (when she should have had them much earlier). 6 mics with everyone butting in is a recipe for disaster. It is to hard to manage, unless you ask each girl 1 question.

I'm too curious for my own good which leads to me being negative.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

http://www.pahomepage.com/lifestyle/pa-live/pa-live-wwe-smackdown-becky-lynch-november-15-2016

This was from earlier this week, promoting SmackDown 900.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Hate to double post but here's a lovely hi-res of Team Blue with the champ :becky


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

She just looks so good with that belt.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I hope Becky gets some sweet new gear for Survivor Series. Becky seems to be bring it out for Pay-per-views, though it tends to rip with how she works. She is starting to show more off and develop more self-confidence which is good and it projects well on T.v. When Becky first debuted on the main roster she didn't have much self confidence. Becky's got so much better now than when she started.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

#squadgoals , if you will.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Realistically they have to roll with Becky as champ past TLC. Alexa will crash and burn if she wins the championship this early then people will realize how samey her promos are. Alexa isn't going to get booed for taking the title from Becky. Nikki will get ragged on later on if she wins the title later just for not being Becky.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

Oops wrong thread..
While I'm here, Becky is hooot!


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky tapped out Nia! Thats good!


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Becky tapped out Nia! Thats good!


Cheered like mad for that :becky

Expected the result because RAWWINSLOL, but Becky looked good out there tonight (she brought out the special leg drop!) and the last remaining woman for her team. No complaints here.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> Becky tapped out Nia! Thats good!


Every cloud, and all that!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Bayley was getting booed in her exchange against Becky.

Good god :regal


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Becky Lynch got Bayley booed


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Calm down Becky fans, there were boos on both sides.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Sucks that the match was only to fuel the Flair and Bayley feud. Though Becky tapped Nia and last one eliminated so it's all good.
:becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Well Bayley DID turn heel last week :lol

Seriously tho, I guess this particular crowd isn't THAT stupid like most crowds, they see through the bullshit they know Bayley is not a true underdog, not anymore anyway.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> Cheered like mad for that :becky
> 
> Expected the result because RAWWINSLOL, but Becky looked good out there tonight (she brought out the special leg drop!) and the last remaining woman for her team. No complaints here.


I kindaaa woulda rather had Charlotte eliminate Becky and then do that beat down stuff, but whatever. She finally got _something_ for the first time in a bit, which is the main thing I wanted.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The match did more harm to Bayley than good, but did set up Bayley Charlotte . Becky feels more like an underdog than Bayley right now. The crowd was mixed when Becky was on the offense against Bayley.

Becky looked good in there at least making Nia tap out. Since Becky didn't eliminate any horsewomen you could do a 4th horsewoman underdog story with Becky if she gets drafted to Raw.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Calm down Becky fans, there were boos on both sides.


True! Bayley rarely gets booed. That is why it was shocking. Becky getting some boos against Bayley is not that shocking.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> True! Bayley rarely gets booed. That is why it was shocking. Becky getting some boos against Bayley is not that shocking.


Becky got no boos, Sometimes I think you watch a different show to the rest of us


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> True! Bayley rarely gets booed. That is why it was shocking. Becky getting some boos against Bayley is not that shocking.


Match was kind of a mess to be honest, crowd didn't know who the fuck to cheer for. And the eliminations were weak sauce.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Match was kind of a mess to be honest, crowd didn't know who the fuck to cheer for. And the eliminations were weak sauce.


Yep, typical WWE laziness. So much awesome angles you could pull in this match, you have all 4HW in the same ring first time since February 2015 (!!!). Bayley and Carmella, Alexa and Sasha...so much potential...ignored completely. And lets not even go to the lazy eliminations.
At least Becky was made to look decent so I cant be too mad I guess.


Only thing I know for sure after this match is that I want a Bayley vs Becky feud a lot more than I want a Charlotte vs Bayley feud.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Match was kind of a mess to be honest, crowd didn't know who the fuck to cheer for. And the eliminations were weak sauce.


It shouldnt have gone on first, that hurt it a bit. And it was way too rushed for the first match on a 4 hour show with 6 matches.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Becky finally looked strong in a match since she became champion, the only problem I had with the SS match was that becky didn't eliminate Charlotte, but she did force her to tag to bayley. Also the 1 minute she got with bayley was lame, it would have been better if they were given more time.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Becky got no boos, Sometimes I think you watch a different show to the rest of us


 I said some, at most maybe 10. She got cheered for the most part. Jesus don't villify me.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky lynch was the best in there but her elimination was lame. And the end focus was charlotte vs bailey.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Who do you guys think attacked Nikki Bella? I want Nikki and Becky to feud but not because of that. I'm thinking it's Natalya or Carmella.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

The right people won to be honest. Just the execution could been much better.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Becky looked good, tapping out Nia should've been emphasized more though.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

travis420 said:


> Becky looked good, tapping out Nia should've been emphasized more though.


Just about everything should have been more emphasized. They completely no sold Sasha getting eliminated aswell.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Strategize said:


> The right people won to be honest.


:nah



Strategize said:


> Just about everything should have been more emphasized. They completely no sold Sasha getting eliminated aswell.


What was there to sell? it was a roll up, should've had an entire different spot altogether.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Really quite a few of those eliminations made no sense. And wow, so they can bury Becky even when she's on the other brand. Because that ending was clearly just about building up the Charlotte vs. Bayley feud. And in the process, they basically said that BOTH of Raw's top women are better than the SDL champ.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Really quite a few of those eliminations made no sense. And wow, so they can bury Becky even when she's on the other brand. Because that ending was clearly just about building up the Charlotte vs. Bayley feud. And in the process, they basically said that BOTH of Raw's top women are better than the SDL champ.


Dude she literally tapped out Nia and sent Charlotte running to Bayley, how the fuck is that buried?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Really quite a few of those eliminations made no sense. And wow, so they can bury Becky even when she's on the other brand. Because that ending was clearly just about building up the Charlotte vs. Bayley feud. And in the process, they basically said that BOTH of Raw's top women are better than the SDL champ.


she lost a handicap match, basically. While I wish it went the other way, its not a huge deal and shes fine. Plus Nia threw her into the barricade so she effectively took the most damage out of everyone.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

At least she didn't get rolled up by Natalya


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

To anyone who complains that i'm too negative. I liked the match and Becky's booking in it. She looked strong despite losing, took a lot of punishment, eliminated a monster heel. This performance can be used to build Becky as a strong fighting champion. It also pretty much confirms that Becky is winning at TLC.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Lol at this PPV.
Booking Becky to look sort of strong was the only Booking decision that made sense tonight :lol


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

oh, also! she did sorta get to be captain out there anyway. So that was good.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> oh, also! she did sorta get to be captain out there anyway. So that was good.


Yea, Charlotte called her captain at one point.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky Lynch a-Nia-lated Nia Jax.:beckyhi 


Sorry I had to.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bayley should have got pinned at the end and then had Charlotte beat her up.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I still can't believe Bayley got booed over Becky.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Bayley should have got pinned at the end and then had Charlotte beat her up.


Would make more sense that way. Charlotte would put the blame on Bayley and attack her after the match.
Instead we had Bayley save charlotte from a pin and then win the match, why did Charlotte attack her? make no sense, I mean I know she's a heel but it still need to make sense.

Oh well, Vince gonna Vince.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I think the one thing I wouldve liked, that I get why they didnt do it, is if they had a little show of respect between Bayley and Becky. Or if Becky managed to help chase Charlotte off after the match. It wouldnt have really added anything or necessarily gone with the story they're gonna push on Raw, but it would've been neat.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Would make more sense that way. Charlotte would put the blame on Bayley and attack her after the match.
> Instead we had Bayley save charlotte from a pin and then win the match, why did Charlotte attack her? make no sense, I mean I know she's a heel but it still need to make sense.
> 
> Oh well, Vince gonna Vince.


What they're going for is the fact that Bayley stole Charlotte's spotlight. After the beatdown you hear Charlotte saying "MY MOMENT, MY MOMENT".
I think this booking is completely fine since this isn't the first time Bayley has overshadowed her while she's in the ring. It even happened organically a few weeks ago in Glasgow.


Acezwicker said:


> I still can't believe Bayley got booed over Becky.


I really don't get what you mean by this. It was literally weak boos and cheers on both sides.
I just watched it again like 2mins ago.


Acezwicker said:


> The shock of Bayley getting booed and it seemed like the crowd liked Becky more.


So you calling me deaf? Because neither of them were getting cheers in their little exchange at the end.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Strategize said:


> I really don't get what you mean by this. It was literally weak boos and cheers on both sides.
> I just watched it again like 2mins ago.


The shock of Bayley getting booed and it seemed like the crowd liked Becky more.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Here for the burial talk.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

JCole said:


> Here for the burial talk.


did you even bother to read through the last few pages here, man.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

I took a guess given how joyless this place tends to be.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

What game of thrones was becky talking about? I dont watch that show.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Strategize said:


> What they're going for is the fact that Bayley stole Charlotte's spotlight. After the beatdown you hear Charlotte saying "MY MOMENT, MY MOMENT".


I know. Still dumb.
Pinning Bayley, or at least Charlotte would give more weight and an actual reason for her attacking Bayley.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Strategize said:


> What they're going for is the fact that Bayley stole Charlotte's spotlight. After the beatdown you hear Charlotte saying "MY MOMENT, MY MOMENT".
> I think this booking is completely fine since this isn't the first time Bayley has overshadowed her while she's in the ring. It even happened organically a few weeks ago in Glasgow.
> 
> I really don't get what you mean by this. It was literally weak boos and cheers on both sides.
> ...


Neither of them got boos at the end of the match, and the crowd was in to the match, I just think none of them thought it was going to end so quick. As soon as Bayley won she was attacked by Charlotte, and those are the only boos I heard from the crowd.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

JCole said:


> Here for the burial talk.


If someone was buried, it definitely wasn't becky.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Saiyanjin2 said:


> If someone was buried, it definitely wasn't becky.


There's no way Sasha doesn't turn heel now. All babyface momentum has been utterly lost.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Spike said:


>


That 2nd photo is hilarious.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

it was ok, she was not booked as the weakest one.Still would have loved for her to have eliminated either Charlotte or Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Gobsmacked that they had Nia tap out to Becky.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't see that as any great accomplishment. People constantly note how green Nia is, and she looked awful here as well.

It's amazing that the entire SDL women's roster was jobbed out, including the champion, basically just to further a Raw-exclusive feud (Charlotte vs. Bayley). Because make no mistake, it's no coincidence that those two were the last two left standing.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Dude she literally tapped out Nia and sent Charlotte running to Bayley, how the fuck is that buried?


Simple, Nia is awful and everyone knows it. So no great feat there.

And yet again, up against the other HW, she couldn't beat either of them and ends the match flat on her back for the 1, 2, 3.

I'm getting a little tired of "well it's true that she lost yet again, but she looked good." Here's an idea, let her actually win every once and awhile. And don't have her get pinned just to further a Raw-exclusive feud.

Sorry, I call it like I see it. After the way that she's been booked, "she looked good, but still lost" isn't good enough for me anymore. If that makes me "unreasonable," then so be it. But having her freaking win more than once in a blue moon, that'd be nice.

EDIT: Sorry about the double-post.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> I don't see that as any great accomplishment. People constantly note how green Nia is, and she looked awful here as well.
> 
> It's amazing that the entire SDL women's roster was jobbed out, including the champion, basically just to further a Raw-exclusive feud (Charlotte vs. Bayley). Because make no mistake, it's no coincidence that those two were the last two left standing.


It was such a bizzare decision. Nia's first loss is by submission, in a throwaway match, to Becky of all people? Not even Asuka made Nia tap. Becky has been little Alexa's bitch for the last month yet now she is suddenly toppling monster heels twice her size? I don't know what they were thinking.

I don't mind Becky losing, especially not to Bayley. She looked like a champion for once. It was incredibly inconsistent but she looked strong all the same.


----------



## You are on list (Oct 28, 2016)

She was far from being buried in this match.she made nia tap out,you can all say what you want about nia being green and that she sucks,becky made the monster they are building on raw tap out which is a big deal.she was the last one standing for her team in a 2 vs 1 handicapped match and lost to a fresh bayley after being attacked by nia outside.so she was booked strong in this match and I am very happy.Too much negativity here man.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Simple, Nia is awful and everyone knows it. So no great feat there.
> 
> And yet again, up against the other HW, she couldn't beat either of them and ends the match flat on her back for the 1, 2, 3.
> 
> ...


I dont agree with you, but after sleeping on it I can see your point of view. Nia's kinda garbage but they've presented her as an unstoppable monster, so Becky making the unstoppable monster tap is at least something for her to hang her hat on.

Maybe myself and others are a little too desperate for her to get something, so we're more than ok with what ultimately happened last night. Ideally she would've won and been the sole survivor, and they probably could've furthered a Raw exclusive feud via her beating Bayley, Charlotte getting pissed and distracted, then rolling up Charlotte, but alas she wasn't. And honestly at this point its pointless to expect anyone other than Charlotte to be presented as far and away the most important woman in the company, which is its own problem, but its one that goes beyond last night. It would make sense to build up a woman on the other show to be as big of a deal as Charlotte is, and though we all want it to be Becky, they dont wanna do that yet.

At the end of the day she lost a handicap match to Bayley (who hadnt been involved at all up to that point and was fresh) and Charlotte (whos practically the most dominant woman in the history of the company) after losing the rest of her team and being attacked after eliminating Nia, and was the only champ (besides Charlotte) to make it to the end of their respective Survivor Series match. However slight it may be, for the first time in awhile she looks better coming out of a match/segment than she did going into it which is good enough for me.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dibil13 said:


> It was such a bizzare decision. Nia's first loss is by submission, in a throwaway match, to Becky of all people? Not even Asuka made Nia tap.


Nia's first ever loss, Bayley made her tap with Dragon Sleeper there is nothing wrong or "bizarre" about Becky making her tap with her finisher, Nia was always getting eliminated by someone and having it by the Smackdown champion made sense and makes the champion look good in the process, I was happy with Becky's booking last night she looked strong, the only thing I wanted to see more of was Becky v Charlotte. If any set of fans need to be complaining about last night it's Sasha fans she got rolled up by fucking Nattie of all people.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Man botches are a turn off


Sent from the White House


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Dibil13 said:
> 
> 
> > It was such a bizzare decision. Nia's first loss is by submission, in a throwaway match, to Becky of all people? Not even Asuka made Nia tap.
> ...


Yeah I would have been down with more Becky/Charlotte interaction but other than that it was pretty good going. Must admit I was slightly taken aback that Nia wasn't eliminated like Braun was but I really enjoyed it, also the other three Horsewomen trying to get out of facing Becky because they knew she was SD's best hope.

And yeah, it could be far worse, could be a fan of Sasha Banks, Brock Lesnar or Breezango.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I wish there were more Becky/ Bayley interaction. I can tell they really like working with each other. Becky lost because of fatigue and she took a lot of punishment in the match.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Spike said:


>


This picture is beyond perfect. It's always wonderful when someone tries to fight back.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

It was obvious as soon as the match was announced that the RAW team were winning, which meant Becky had to lose somewhere along the way. She made Nia tap, when she'd been presented as a monster throughout the entire match, then she only lost because by that point it was a handicap match against Charlotte and Bayley, after a beatdown from Nia. No shame in that whatsoever.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

This image is gold.

Judging by their expressions, presumably at this point someone had told them what was going to happen in the main event?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Nia's first ever loss, Bayley made her tap with Dragon Sleeper there is nothing wrong or "bizarre" about Becky making her tap with her finisher, Nia was always getting eliminated by someone and having it by the Smackdown champion made sense and makes the champion look good in the process, I was happy with Becky's booking last night she looked strong, the only thing I wanted to see more of was Becky v Charlotte. If any set of fans need to be complaining about last night it's Sasha fans she got rolled up by fucking Nattie of all people.


Bayley was consistently booked as a strong champion. Becky has been consistently portrayed as barely capable of holding her own against the much smaller, much less experienced Alexa Bliss. It's not a big deal since I'm not a fan of Nia, just pointing out how lazy it was. 

As for Becky looking strong, that was nice. What would be really nice is it lasting more than one match. Her vs. Charlotte is still stale to me. More Bayley action would have been good.


----------



## Hangmanwade (Jan 29, 2016)

Dat pumphandle fallaway slam... DAMN!


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

https://player.fm/series/tgor/smackdown-womens-champ-becky-lynch

Here is Becky's radio interview with TSN 1200 Ottawa promoting Smackdown.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Looking forward to Unfiltered tomorrow :becky


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> Looking forward to Unfiltered tomorrow :becky


Becky+dog=:bayley2:bayley2. We need more pictures of her with dogs.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Lemme guess. Buried? https://twitter.com/WWE/status/801250249247334400


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Becky won a match clean, somebody call an ambulance.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Positives from tonight!

She got to talk and make a pun on TV

She won a match clean!

She looked GREAT

Sure, theres things that I'm kinda annoyed about, like the lack of announced stipulation for her match at TLC, but whatever, tonight was absolutely a step in the right direction.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Nikki and Carmella get the gimmick/stipulation match and Becky and Alexa don't is baffling to me. At No Mercy (granted they have a match before and it ends in dq) it would have made sense to do a No-Dq match and now it really doesn't.

The build for Becky/Alexa is perfect for a 2 out of 3 falls match seeing as the theme of the feud is humiliation. Is it just me or are Alexa's promos really starting to sound the same but with different words? She rarely changes it up and she talks too fast so nothing sinks in. No way should she win the title at Tlc. She's not ready yet. She's young she can improve.

There is no greater wrestling hell than facing a Hart in Canada, especially if you're foreign.

Becky got a win and promo time which is good. I did like the Becky and Dean interactions.

I'm noticing that Smackdown creative are trying to sell you on Alexa winning more than Becky retaining seeing as Alexa is getting most of the shine and it's a harder sell. I noticed Alexa's heat went down after Becky got cooled off from a lack of shine spots before.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/1Yy8KLa.png
Whoever's decision for Becky to oil up her boobs...thank you.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Wow Becky got a clean win AND got to talk in a segment.
Must be some kind of record for her. Is the booker trying a new approach?


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky shows why shes on her own level.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow, she actually got a win (even if it was only over Natalya) AND got to actually talk a bit. It's a Thanksgiving miracle.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

https://streamable.com/dk29


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone noticed Becky was a little bit more aggressive in that match than usual?


----------



## You are on list (Oct 28, 2016)

Some haters in the smackdown section tryitng to put becky down is just hilarious.Yes,she looked strong and aggressive in the last couple of days which is good.I like that some people used to hate on becky before because they like the other hw and they never supported niomi,natalya or nikki.and now just because becky got her time to shine on smackdown,they remembered niomi.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Anyone noticed Becky was a little bit more aggressive in that match than usual?


Probably feels like she can go a bit more with Nattie.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I think the aggressive side she was showing in the match with Natalya isn't anything more than just annoyed with Natalya backstage, then getting angry when she got slapped in the face. It shouldn't go to anything more sinister like revealed to be Nikki Bella's attacker. I noticed Natalya ripping out her own hair in the match and Charlotte and Natalya have been cool with each other since the heel turn.

Here is an insightful comment from a guy on reddit on if Becky was the culprit.

"Narrative-wise, it would be an example of deceitful storytelling (the poor-writing kind, not the valid twist kind) to show the audience Becky acting like her usual babyface self with nothing indicating a problem only to reveal that she actually did have a problem with it. We didn't even see Becky react to Charlotte referring to Nikki as the team captain! If it happens it would contradict what the audience sees, and undermines the credibility of her motivation by essentially reducing it to exposition, which violates the "show, don't tell" rule of storytelling.

The entire thing would reek of "we don't want Becky as top-face, so we're going to throw out her character in a contrive manner solely so we can have our chosen-one take her spot." I hope it doesn't happen."


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It also makes far more sense for it to have been Carmella (who hates Nikki in-storyline) or Natalya (who wanted on the team, and got to be there by taking out Nikki, while also getting revenge for Nikki beating her to become team captain in the first place) than Becky (who has no real motive to do this at all).


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Becky V Asuka need to happen


Sent from the White House


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> It also makes far more sense for it to have been Carmella (who hates Nikki in-storyline) or Natalya (who wanted on the team, and got to be there by taking out Nikki, while also getting revenge for Nikki beating her to become team captain in the first place) than Becky (who has no real motive to do this at all).


It ain't Carmella, too obvious and the culprit is likely Nikki's next feud and not the current one. The culprit will reveal themselves after TLC.

Natalya makes the most sense of the girls and they have teased a full feud it would be the perfect way of starting it.

Becky makes no sense. She has shown no signs of jealousy, resentment towards Nikki or any desire to be captain. That said Eva or Carmella are likely Becky's next feud.

Alexa is notorious for lying, but I doubt it's her.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

You guys are putting way too much thought over who attacked Nikki, probably alot more than WWE themselves do.
I doubt this will be touched upon again after TLC, it will be like that same angle with Natalya last year.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

dashing_man said:


> Becky V Asuka need to happen
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House


Agreed. They'd beat the crap out of each other, and look amazing while doing it.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

dashing_man said:


> Becky V Asuka need to happen
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House


This 100%, that's the dream match.

Still hoping for footage of their Japan tour match to show up sometime.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> You guys are putting way too much thought over who attacked Nikki, probably alot more than WWE themselves do.
> I doubt this will be touched upon again after TLC, it will be like that same angle with Natalya last year.


 No Dq seems like a perfect opportunity for the real culprit to screw Nikki over. Carmella or Eva will be Becky's next feud.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

dashing_man said:


> Becky V Asuka need to happen
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House


I'd love it if that was the wrestlemania plan.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> No Dq seems like a perfect opportunity for the real culprit to screw Nikki over. Carmella or *Eva* will be Becky's next feud.


Yeah I see Eva returning and screwing Nikki, at TLC Becky should be done with Alexa and Nikki With Carmella, maybe Carmella can lose at the Rumble to Becky and Nikki get a W over Eva.. finally setting up Nikki vs Becky at WM. I just really hope they don't have "big" plans for Eva...


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I believe that Meltzer said (or at least some dirtsheet reported he said this) the plan all along since that 'winner gets to be captain' match was to set up Nikki to feud with Natalya, so I realllllly doubt they'd change course now to have it be Becky. Its probably not even worth entertaining the thought that it could be Becky.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I believe that Meltzer said (or at least some dirtsheet reported he said this) the plan all along since that 'winner gets to be captain' match was to set up Nikki to feud with Natalya, so I realllllly doubt they'd change course now to have it be Becky. Its probably not even worth entertaining the thought that it could be Becky.


Yeah that's probably right. I can't see them taking the title off Becky. As stated before, Eva or Carmella are Becky's next feud.


----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

Hope she keeps last nights ring gear instead of the usual t-shirt and loose flappy leg covering things.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

dashing_man said:


> Becky V Asuka need to happen
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House


:fact

The lack of Asuka smilies is criminal.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

So Becky on unfiltered with Renee tells about her dream achievements in the WWE

She wants to main event a PPV and Mania

I'm up for it because she's that damn good. Imo she's above Charlotte and Sasha

Vince needs to have her go against Asuka very soon. Maybe call up Asuka to the main roster because no one in NXT can beat her for that title and let her relinquish the title. 

Also Becks wants to own a bakery/coffee shop one day :becky


Sent from the White House


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

her Unfiltered is up, and I dont even need to tell you that shes lovely on it.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

That was a really fun watch. Loved that analogy ahout storytelling, that was absolutely perfect.

She comes across ever so well in her interviews, loved listening to her on the Austin show last week and this was great too. She has such an amazing personality and energy about her. She's amazing, and just the best.










:becky2


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

can you imagine not being in love with her


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky lynch really understands the definition of storytelling as seen on unfiltered.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

god she is so cute and lovely


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

That Accent :cena5


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> I believe that Meltzer said (or at least some dirtsheet reported he said this) the plan all along since that 'winner gets to be captain' match was to set up Nikki to feud with Natalya, so I realllllly doubt they'd change course now to have it be Becky. Its probably not even worth entertaining the thought that it could be Becky.


No her not being the Captain was because management hates her. People in this thread said so.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Idiots are bagging on Becky's mic skills because of what was practically a comedy segment. She set the story narrative and set up the title match at TLC and is letting Alexa shine, helping her get over as a heel. Alexa needs to go over in so many talking segments or no one would buy her as a threat. That said Alexa's promo's are really starting to sound the same. 

Multi-dimensional characters should be a good thing in wrestling.

She was put in a horrible spot, wrestling a Hart in Canada and she was the babyface, which is pretty much wrestling hell.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

JCole said:


> No her not being the Captain was because management hates her. People in this thread said so.


I have no problem admitting that I was...short sighted, I guess, in not thinking that that was done in order to set up an angle between them down the line.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Idiots are bagging on Becky's mic skills because of what was practically a comedy segment. She set the story narrative and set up the title match at TLC and is letting Alexa shine, helping her get over as a heel. Alexa needs to go over in so many talking segments or no one would buy her as a threat. That said Alexa's promo's are really starting to sound the same.
> 
> Multi-dimensional characters should be a good thing in wrestling.
> 
> She was put in a horrible spot, wrestling a Hart in Canada and she was the babyface, which is pretty much wrestling hell.


I mostly read positive comments about the segment and from what i heard becky was cheered more than natalya. Shes still the best.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> I mostly read positive comments about the segment and from what i heard becky was cheered more than natalya. Shes still the best.


She knows how make the best out of a bad situation. I heard mixed reactions for her comeback.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > I mostly read positive comments about the segment and from what i heard becky was cheered more than natalya. Shes still the best.
> ...


Maybe like ten people but that doesn't matter just like the three fools chanting u screwed bret at goldberg on raw. Cheers were louder.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Maybe like ten people but that doesn't matter just like the three fools chanting u screwed bret at goldberg on raw. Cheers were louder.


It was more than 10 that's for sure. Not denying that cheers were louder. That said i'm Canadian and i'm not fond of the Hart's/Neidharts (except Owen) despite how big they are here.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe like ten people but that doesn't matter just like the three fools chanting u screwed bret at goldberg on raw. Cheers were louder.
> ...


Just an expression with the amount but it was less than cheers. Now hopefully next week she gets more promo time in the ring to sell the rematch.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Just an expression with the amount but it was less than cheers. Now hopefully next week she gets more promo time in the ring to sell the rematch.


I don't mind Becky's light hearted promos but she should be serious next week. Since it's the go home show before TLC, Alexa will likely stand tall and Becky will win clean on PPV as it should be. To remove the seeds of doubt about Becky. 

I will always hate stories that muddy the waters which makes crowds question the babyface.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Just an expression with the amount but it was less than cheers. Now hopefully next week she gets more promo time in the ring to sell the rematch.
> ...


Wwe seems to mostly give venefit of the doubt to "cool heels" which i really dislike and that seems to be what most of the roster loves to be so yes becky has to be the one standing after a good promo next tuesday.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Just an expression with the amount but it was less than cheers. Now hopefully next week she gets more promo time in the ring to sell the rematch.


I hope at least she gets time on Talking Smack. 

I've kinda backed down from a lot of my more negative, defeatist opinions about her booking and whatever, but it really, truly is bullshit that shes only been on Talking Smack once on her own while Ellsworth is on there practically every other week, Corbins been on there a bunch, Alexa and Nikki have (seemingly) been on a lot, etc. I understand, albeit begrudgingly, that on TV there are "more important" things happening that need time, and that the division as a whole needs to be built up so Becky, being one of the more known characters, has to take a bit of a backseat in terms of how much on-screen development she gets, but she needs to be on Talking Smack more to make up for that.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I hope at least she gets time on Talking Smack.
> 
> I've kinda backed down from a lot of my more negative, defeatist opinions about her booking and whatever, but it really, truly is bullshit that shes only been on Talking Smack once on her own while Ellsworth is on there practically every other week, Corbins been on there a bunch, Alexa and Nikki have (seemingly) been on a lot, etc. I understand, albeit begrudgingly, that on TV there are "more important" things happening that need time, and that the division as a whole needs to be built up so Becky, being one of the more known characters, has to take a bit of a backseat in terms of how much on-screen development she gets, but she needs to be on Talking Smack more to make up for that.


Her awful booking the last month was caused by Survivor Series.

Becky should be on talking smack more no question, if someone in the back has problems with her on the mic and they want her to get better so put her on there. Alexa got comfortable from being on there so why not Becky? I feel they should have developed the new girls a lot more before introducing a championship.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Wwe seems to mostly give venefit of the doubt to "cool heels" which i really dislike and that seems to be what most of the roster loves to be so yes becky has to be the one standing after a good promo next tuesday.


I hate that they are so common. Cool heels are pretty much babyfaces in disguise. The one who stands tall on the go home show usually loses at the ppv.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Wwe seems to mostly give venefit of the doubt to "cool heels" which i really dislike and that seems to be what most of the roster loves to be so yes becky has to be the one standing after a good promo next tuesday.
> ...


Then they turn face and fan support leaves fast. Just ust look at new day and currently rollins. Thats the reason i think miz is a better worker than Owens cause hes doing his job right.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

https://streamable.com/vetj

I loved this


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

http://gfycat.com/LankyMeagerBernesemountaindog

http://gfycat.com/CookedFarflungHyracotherium

http://gfycat.com/LeafyDimpledHyracotherium

http://gfycat.com/FortunateTangibleConure

http://gfycat.com/OddLimpErmine

http://gfycat.com/DampSpiritedIchneumonfly

http://gfycat.com/NervousCandidBillygoat

https://gfycat.com/DiscreteFreshIndianpalmsquirrel

Becky gifs from her match with Natalya


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Becky was always so great when it came to sell Ambrose being the SD champ and all the stuff, but now their chemistry is fucking real. :done If there ever would be a Mixed tag team match with Ambrose still being face, I would want Becky to be his partner. They seem to have so much fun.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Happy Thanksgiving to all of my Lass Kickers Familia!! Lass up!! *_


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm thankful for Becky Lynch.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

https://streamable.com/uyn2


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Corbin seems pretty chill.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

NeyNey said:


> Becky was always so great when it came to sell Ambrose being the SD champ and all the stuff, but now their chemistry is fucking real. :done If there ever would be a Mixed tag team match with Ambrose still being face, I would want Becky to be his partner. They seem to have so much fun.


They are each other's counterpart from the 2015's three call ups and Shield, after all :hbk2


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Spike said:


>


Beast:heyman3


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Spike said:


>


MORE.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Spike said:


>


Damn. She's the perfect combination of natural beauty and physical beauty, IMO.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Fox-hat Becky is blatantly going to be someone's forum avi before long.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I'm suddenly likening Becky to Super Mario with various power ups. 

Fire Becky. Tanooki Becky. Flying Totem Becky. Caped Becky.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I like how multi-faceted she is from casual to cute/adorable to sexy. Becky understands sexuality. She rarely dresses sexy, but when she does it has more impact.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Hoping Becky v Bliss gets some story progression into a stipulation angle tomorrow for TLC, going to be pretty annoyed if they don't, tbh. The booking of this feud is already not the best, but to totally squander this opportunity seems an absolute waste.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Hoping Becky v Bliss gets some story progression into a stipulation angle tomorrow for TLC, going to be pretty annoyed if they don't, tbh. The booking of this feud is already not the best, but to totally squander this opportunity seems an absolute waste.


What it needs is to be presented and promoted as a big match. Give both Becky and Alexa mics to make one last sell for their match. There are so many gimmick/ stipulation matches on TLC that it wouldn't stand out, in fact this match stands out more because it doesn't have one. I hope Becky and Alexa try to beat their Glasgow match this Sunday.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


Protect this woman and her championship at all costs. Too darn cute. She has the most amazing eyes!



Sincere said:


> I'm suddenly likening Becky to Super Mario with various power ups.
> 
> Fire Becky. Tanooki Becky. *Flying Totem Becky*. Caped Becky.


Still haven't given up hope of that making its glorious return one day, loved that.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

https://streamable.com/vkzq

Really enjoyed this bit from their match. No crowd pandering. Nothing too flashy, contrived, or over the top. Just a competitive sequence with both of them selling the intensity.

Also

https://streamable.com/mi55

It was nice to see someone actually selling Becky's striking for a change.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I like how multi-faceted she is from casual to cute/adorable to sexy. Becky understands sexuality. She rarely dresses sexy, but when she does it has more impact.


Creepy.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> Creepy.


Yeah... No!


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Hoping Becky v Bliss gets some story progression into a stipulation angle tomorrow for TLC, going to be pretty annoyed if they don't, tbh. The booking of this feud is already not the best, but to totally squander this opportunity seems an absolute waste.


I doubt it will, considering that theyre running a commercial promoting it with no mention of any stipulation at all. Which I agree is annoying, but they clearly dont care about any of the women that arent Sasha or Charlotte, so what can ya do.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803759511701884928
Someones gonna get to talk tonight


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803759511701884928
> Someones gonna get to talk tonight


Maybe someone goes through the contract table and it becomes a tables match at TLC...???


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky rocks the mic like no one else. She gets the responses desired and can switch tones in a heartbeat shes the best. So jerry on talking smack and alexa in the contract signing trsashed beckys accent? They really do hate it.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Elret1994 said:


> Becky rocks the mic like no one else. She gets the responses desired and can switch tones in a heartbeat shes the best. So jerry on talking smack and alexa in the contract signing trsashed beckys accent? They really do hate it.


It was probably Becky's idea. I doubt they would talk about it if it was true. She did get mic time the last 2 weeks so her mic time is no way diminished. When serious Becky comes out she's one of the best. 

Also Becky showing show Sasha how to take a table bump right:grin2:


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm hyped as hell


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> I'm hyped as hell


Serious Becky :mark: This is why we love Becky.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I haven't watched yet, but from the spoilers it looks like WWE has delivered exactly what I had hoped? No match, but a promo segment leading to a brawl and the confirmation of a tables match at TLC, with Bliss standing tall in the end? That's pretty much exactly what I wanted to see tonight--only wanting to see Bliss stand tall to indicate that Becky will be more likely to retain at TLC, of course.

And Becky really called her a bitch? :beckylol Dayum. Dat straight fire. I'm actually rather surprised they let her go there. And also pleasantly surprised they're giving them a tables match. Obviously I thought this was the correct choice, especially since Bex has spoken about wanting to do a tables match in interviews before, but I half expected them to have their match held back from this to protect Charlotte/Sasha.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Sincere said:


> And Becky really called her a bitch? :beckylol Dayum. Dat straight fire.


oh man did she! Her delivery of it was great too. https://streamable.com/ohs4


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

After a xenophobic tirade and Alexa getting the upper hand on the go home show, Becky should definitely retain at TLC. Alexa getting the upper hand in a majority of the feud and winning even if it's cheap is just bad storytelling.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> After a xenophobic tirade and Alexa getting the upper hand on the go home show, Becky should definitely retain at TLC. Alexa getting the upper hand in a majority of the feud and winning even if it's cheap is just bad storytelling.


Well TLC's not in Ireland, so her chances are good.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky delivered the "word heard around the world" shes a genious!!


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Becky was straight fiaah tonight. The Table bump too the Little Bitch promo too Talking Smack. She's definitely stepping it up.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I was a little negative on that opening segment. Not that I thought it actively hurt Becky or anything, it was totally fine, but they already did a contract signing and it was better than this one. Plus I was still kinda annoyed at what they did on Raw with Sasha and Charlotte in comparison to what they do on Smackdown, and then the revelation that the tag match (which was pretty good!) was actually gonna main event, while Beckys title defense couldnt actually main event 3 weeks ago, so I was annoyed. Irritated, perhaps you could say. But whatever, the segment wasn't anything to actually complain about in it of itself, it wasnt bad.

And then Becky called Alexa a little bitch, and I marked out HARD. It was such an effective moment, because shes never really that angry, and shes taken so much shit, and now shes just fucking had it. And then her Talking Smack segment was great too! Definitely made up for the average-ish contract signing.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> oh man did she! Her delivery of it was great too. https://streamable.com/ohs4


:lmao

She starts getting chill with Dean, and all the sudden she's swearing on TV. Coincidence? :jericho2



























































:beckylol


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

To add on Alexa pissing off Becky to the point of calling her a "little bitch" and then losing would show Becky is a pushover. Becky winning after promising victory is what great babyfaces do. 

Heels can look stupid, lie and have the freedom to fail. It's what makes being a heel easier than being a face. There are many people in wrestling that can vouch for this. Yet smarks don't seem to understand this. It seems like since Cm Punk, they feel heels should be cool and smart.

Alexa can easily go to Naomi next. Nikki will go to Natalya who will be revealed as the Survivor Series culprit and will likely cost Nikki the match and give Carmella the win. Carmella or a returning Eva should be Becky's next opponent.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I did not expect a tables match. It's not what I would have gone with. This could be a botchfest if they don't do it just right. I remember Layla and McCool both falling on to a table at the same time and it not breaking. Crowd seemed to like it at least.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> I did not expect a tables match. It's not what I would have gone with. This could be a botchfest if they don't do it just right. I remember Layla and McCool both falling on to a table at the same time and it not breaking. Crowd seemed to like it at least.


Neither of them have shown themselves to be particularly botch-prone. Everyone was worried about the 6-pack being a clusterfuck, too, and yet it turned out quite well. Better they get tables than nothing at all, IMO. Give them an opportunity to put on a show, and let them sink, swim, or tread water. They're never going to get bigger matches if they don't show that they can handle what WWE gives them. Speaking of which, I highly doubt WWE would give them a tables match if they weren't confident in their ability to pull it off, especially after seeing the problems Charlotte and Sasha had with tables. Since this is following that, I'm fairly confident that they'll be that much more determined to make sure they don't repeat those issues. 

Crowd is totally into it. From what I can tell, the general audience is consistently anxious to see Becky uncork on Alexa and finally deliver comeuppance. That need has been backbuilding since at least their first contract signing, when Becky ran out of the ring to chase Alexa down. Crowd wants to see Becky strike back. The heat is there. That's why they went nuts when Becky unleashed on her tonight, and that's why they were hype for the table spot until the tide turned in Alexa's favor.

Just imagine Becky super Bexplexing Alexa through a table. Gonna be epic, IMO.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

> https://streamable.com/ohs4


Why can't I stop replaying this. "Little bitch" is trending in my head right now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

That 'little bitch' comment caught me well off guard :lol

So glad they got a gimmick match at the PPV, i just hope it goes well and none of the tables malfunction.

If Becky manages to hit a top rope suplex through the table, it's going to be god damn glorious.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-Becky HAD BETTER win at TLC. After she comes out on the losing end of yet another segment, it's the only satisfying payoff to her constantly getting beat down/humiliated week after week. You don't have your "underdog babyface" get crapped on week after week after week, and then lose. They're not an "underdog babyface" anymore after that, they're just a loser.

-It occurs to me that, while Alexa might be shorter than Sasha, she probably weighs more overall. plus her body structure seems more conducive to making a table's spot work (short but thick). And also Charlotte tried to just kind of fling Sasha into the table (which wasn't going to work because Sasha doesn't weigh much), instead of driving her throw it using her own power/momentum (suplex her, powerbomb her, put her on top of the table and then do a moonsault, something). So if Becky can do something like that to Alexa, then they might just pull the spot off. 

-Also hopefully they learned from the HIAC thing and have rigged up the tables differently (to be as sure as possible that they'll break even with women who are shorter/lighter than the men are using them.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> -Becky HAD BETTER win at TLC.


I don't really see anything that indicates Alexa has much of a chance of winning, honestly. I mean, I suppose they could have her win if they want to extend the feud for some reason, but that seems rather unlikely. Everything about the booking and narrative of the feud suggests to me that Becky is almost certainly going over here, especially after last night's particulars--and not just because Alexa stood tall at the go home show, but there were other clues, too. 

The way I see it, the crowd is hot and anxious for Becky to finally deliver comeuppance to Alexa. The audience consistently pops the hardest when Becky gets to be effectively aggressive--e.g. when she chased Alexa at the first contract signing, and again tonight when she uncorked on Alexa, and especially when she prepared the table and teased the Bexplex spot through it. And that's exactly how I interpreted this spot--it was a tease. It was WWE telling the audience rather blatantly that if you want to see Becky's big pay off for this feud, you have to tune into TLC. And they've done everything they can to make people need to see that payoff throughout the entirety of this feud in the build toward that moment, which is why they pop so easily for Becky's aggression.

I also noticed potential signs of some character development/evolution for Becky here, too. We've seen glimpses of this side of Bex before in her major feuds, so we always knew it was there. But this time in particular the serious, more aggressive side of Becky is really being brought to the forefront. And it's being showcased heavily at the go home show in specific, too. Instead of letting Alexa make the first move and getting taken off guard, as was the case at the first contract signing, she's the one that beat her to the punch and took the fight to her--quite literally. This again shows a sense of character progression between those two contract signings.

My only real doubt--and maybe I'm just being paranoid here--but, I am kinda concerned about whether or not she really got hurt during that table bump. I'm not sure if it was just a work, and if it is, she's an even better actor than I ever gave her credit for, because she has me wondering if she legit bruised her spine as in potentially in danger of being put on the injured list.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> -It occurs to me that, while Alexa might be shorter than Sasha, she probably weighs more overall. plus her body structure seems more conducive to making a table's spot work (short but thick). And also Charlotte tried to just kind of fling Sasha into the table (which wasn't going to work because Sasha doesn't weigh much), instead of driving her throw it using her own power/momentum (suplex her, powerbomb her, put her on top of the table and then do a moonsault, something). So if Becky can do something like that to Alexa, then they might just pull the spot off.
> 
> -Also hopefully they learned from the HIAC thing and have rigged up the tables differently (to be as sure as possible that they'll break even with women who are shorter/lighter than the men are using them.


The issue was Sasha failed to set up the table correctly. She tried to set it up right at first but for whatever reason (injury or weakness) she gave up and just set it up against the lower tunrbuckle instead of the top.

This meant the table wasn't steep enough for forward momentum to go through it, which is why Sasha just slid over the top twice. Had it been set up right, the forward momentum would have carried her through the table instead of across it.

The tables certainly weren't too strong either, given that another table earlier in the mattch accidentally broke too soon.


The tables need to be strong enough so that they don't break at the wrong moments. As long as the impact physics are right, they'll break when they're supposed to.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

What's up with the bruised spine thing anyway? Men go through multiple tables per match and come out just fine. Becky goes through one and she's hurt? Not a great way to get the women over as being 'equal' to the men, makes them seem like delicate little fairies.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

CJ said:


>


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

God they are overselling this spine bruise which takes mere days to heal with ice. They acted like she's going to out for weeks. They could have come up with something more severe to be honest.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WWE being inconsistent in it's storytelling, color me shocked, SHOCKED I tell you.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> What's up with the bruised spine thing anyway? Men go through multiple tables per match and come out just fine. Becky goes through one and she's hurt? Not a great way to get the women over as being 'equal' to the men, makes them seem like delicate little fairies.


yeah, now that you mention it I dont really like that, but I didnt think of that specifically at all before now so I doubt most other people did. Of course maybe I'm not giving most other people enough credit, who knows.

I thought the 'injury' aspect was fine, its supposed to stack the deck further in Alexas favor. She wanted this type of match, she hurt Becky, so now we're supposed to wonder how Becky can overcome the odds. They'll probably do a spot where Becky tries to do the Bexploder but her back gives out to sell this further.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The bruised spine thing doesn't bother me in the least if it's just a work for sympathy and heat and not a legit injury. I don't care to go out of my way to negatively interpret some unintended nonsense about an 'equality' narrative from it. Irrelevant waste of time.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I thought the 'injury' aspect was fine, its supposed to stack the deck further in Alexas favor. She wanted this type of match, she hurt Becky, so now we're supposed to wonder how Becky can overcome the odds.


Exactly this, makes it so much more satisfying when she overcomes the obstacles and picks up that win (the signs are pointing towards her doing just that, so yeah) Gets everyone more behind her and willing her on.

Thought Becky was on great form yesterday, good to see. Proper surprised me when she brought out the "bitch" thing, great scenes, absolutely loved that. :becky

Hoping for the Bexplex off the top rope to seal her victory on Sunday, would be absolute class that.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm thinking it might be a top rope leg drop if Becky's winning. I hope it's not a "straight fiyah" forearm through a standing table in the corner though. A bexplex through a table will surprise me, even if it's not from the top rope.

I also don't rule out an Alexa win.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> What's up with the bruised spine thing anyway? Men go through multiple tables per match and come out just fine. Becky goes through one and she's hurt? Not a great way to get the women over as being 'equal' to the men, makes them seem like delicate little fairies.


That and probably a kayfabe excuse to why she will lose on Sunday


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

injury angles should be a vehicle for Becky to overcome especially with the way the feud is structured. Babyfaces overcoming odds & obstacles is they are made for. There isn't much of an out if Alexa gets the upper hand in the majority of the feud and wins.


People bagging on Becky's mic skills again. They don't realize that, Alexa's promos work because they are so stylized, disengenuous and over the top. It works in any setting. Becky's are more genuine with some goofiness in as well. Their dynamics don't exactly mesh well against each other.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> People bagging on Becky's mic skills again. They don't realize that, Alexa's promos work because they are so stylized, disengenuous and over the top. It works in any setting. Becky's are more genuine with some goofiness in as well. Their dynamics don't exactly mesh well against each other.


Its a pointless argument to have with people at this point. Everyone is entitled to their opinion obviously, but you're not gonna convince smarks that anyone can cut a good face promo anymore. Like, even when they explicitly ask 'why do people think Beckys good on the mic?', and you give actual well thought out answers, rarely are they receptive and just assume its waifu-ing.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804437242508955648
My word.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Probably posted before, but noticed this didn't have many views so thought I'd throw it up for those interested who might have missed it (like me) :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvZ7QWcO_yE

A short (5 min) interview from earlier this month when she was in Ireland.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Bex supporting Trump at the end there?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Spike said:


>


I know its just the lighting because it looks different in those gifs but I really like that sorta lighter shade of orange for her hair in these pictures.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> I know its just the lighting because it looks different in those gifs but I really like that sorta lighter shade of orange for her hair in these pictures.


I like how wild it gets when she hulks out.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNgJCvDBcBo/

Her chest has got less broad since her main roster debut and she has slimmed up like a female fighter has. 

It just seems like with her current Becky Balboa character, she is destined to be a babyface. I'm thinking if she ever turns heel, I don't know if they would truly hate her because people love her so much.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Spike said:


>


Amazing gif. Should prove useful.



Sincere said:


> I like how wild it gets when she hulks out.


Looks like she is actually on fire!


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't know if i'm imagining things but those pants she wore in the contract signing they look familiar. They look like the ring gear she used to wear. It could be just coincidence. May the Rocker gimmick never come back or at least not as a heel.

They are starting to foreshadow a character change with Becky just from last weeks Smackdown. I'm thinking they are straying away from her being an underdog and building her as a strong champion.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Who does she like to work out with:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804685074461499392Does she miss being on the road with Becky:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804690479711473665


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

If Alexa wins she'd just be keeping the belt warm for Nikki and it comes off like they are trying to get Becky out of the way to avoid any Backlash around Wrestlemania.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:becky


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

He's a fucking infection.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't know if i'm imagining things but those pants she wore in the contract signing they look familiar. They look like the ring gear she used to wear. It could be just coincidence. May the Rocker gimmick never come back or at least not as a heel.
> 
> They are starting to foreshadow a character change with Becky just from last weeks Smackdown. I'm thinking they are straying away from her being an underdog and building her as a strong champion.


I dunno about the rocker gimmick but there is definitely a shift in her appearance these past few weeks a bit more skin showing around the shoulders etc I'm just hoping the abs come back out abs like that shouldn't be hidden under shirts and corsets :banderas


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hoping for a good match tonight


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

the betting lines are not in Beckys favor at all.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> the betting lines are not in Beckys favor at all.


They wouldn't would they? 

Honestly, there's so much that they can still do with Becky, Carmella would provide a good feud after this is done, and there's always the returning Eva too. All Alexa would have is an inevitable loss to Nikki, or a feud with a frankly underwhelming Naomi.

Not to mention that with the way the feud has been built, Alexa winning would make Becky look like utter trash.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> the betting lines are not in Beckys favor at all.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> They wouldn't would they?
> 
> Honestly, there's so much that they can still do with Becky, Carmella would provide a good feud after this is done, and there's always the returning Eva too. All Alexa would have is an inevitable loss to Nikki, or a feud with a frankly underwhelming Naomi.
> 
> Not to mention that with the way the feud has been built, Alexa winning would make Becky look like utter trash.


Well you wouldnt think they would, but...

yeah theres gonna be no real defending this I dont think.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> They wouldn't would they?
> 
> Honestly, there's so much that they can still do with Becky, Carmella would provide a good feud after this is done, and there's always the returning Eva too. All Alexa would have is an inevitable loss to Nikki, or a feud with a frankly underwhelming Naomi.
> 
> Not to mention that with the way the feud has been built, Alexa winning would make Becky look like utter trash.


Sure they would. What has WWE ever done to suggest they see Becky as anything more than a stepping stone for other women? Her main roster career has amounted to facilitating other women's heel turns (Charlotte and Natalya), taking losses to protect others (Sasha, multiple times) and losing to newcomer heels (Emma, Dana and Alexa).


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

She being buried guys. Management hates her. This thread told me.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Never knew this backstage segment existed..loved it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

well that sucked


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

No reaction for Alexa, put the title on her. Can they protect becky even a little?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Only way this makes sense is a heel turn and they didn't wanna her to transition with the belt, Alexa was always going to win the title at some point and thats ok but this is too early and bad story telling because she's dominated this feud Becky got zero positive booking in this feud, only pay off now is Becky beating her down in a heel fashion and double turning them.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Both my Falcons and Becky lost tonight so i am officially depressed


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

MShea said:


> She being buried guys. Management hates her. This thread told me.


I guess the thread was right?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Only way this makes sense is a heel turn and they didn't wanna her to transition with the belt, Alexa was always going to win the title at some point and thats ok but this is too early and bad story telling because she's dominated this feud Becky got zero positive booking in this feud, only pay off now is Becky beating her down in a heel fashion and double turning them.


this would be the worst possible thing they could do


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

You guys are overreacting though in fairness when Ryder lost the IC and USU titles both times I thought he was being buried (I was right though)


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> No reaction for Alexa, put the title on her. Can they protect becky even a little?


Best heel on the roster and let's be honest Becky was taking it down she needed to lose it


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

nyelator said:


> You guys are overreacting though in fairness when Ryder lost the IC and USU titles both times I thought he was being buried (I was right though)


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

nyelator said:


> Best heel on the roster and let's be honest Becky was taking it down she needed to lose it


She was great on talking smack. Great heel. She friends with Renee now. Best Heel ever yea.:eyeroll


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> She was great on talking smack. Great heel. She friends with Renee now. Best Heel ever yea.:eyeroll


I guess you don't get heels


----------



## You are on list (Oct 28, 2016)

So becky has to wait year and a half,lose at the rumble,tap out at wm,job to people less talented than her,to finally win a title only after the brand split.and alexa comes from nxt with zero remrkable matches in nxt,zero good matches in the main roster,gets no reaction at all(either boos or cheers) and wins the title after couple of months because she cut 2 good promos.fuck wwe.they just gave her the title to book her like shit,give her terrible script and lose the title clean.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Why did they even give her the title in the first place? Why do they keep doing this kinda shit to her?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Why did they even give her the title in the first place? Why do they keep doing this kinda shit to her?


Who else could they give it to? Nikki had just returned. Alexa and Carmella had only been on the Main Roster for several weeks and only had one PPV match. They weren't gonna put the title on Naomi or Nattie. Becky was lucky to go to Smackdown and be surrounded by women who were either unproven or never pushed as chanmpion outside of Nikki Bella.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> No reaction for Alexa, put the title on her. Can they protect becky even a little?


I guess putting the title on Alexa was their way of helping her get more heat.. they should have protected Becky though.. I'm not even mad, got used to this shit, Becky will have a very successful career and she'll always be relevant. Don't care anymore that she's not champ.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

awful booking decision. Neither of these character arcs called for this


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Only way this makes sense is a heel turn and they didn't wanna her to transition with the belt, Alexa was always going to win the title at some point and thats ok but this is too early and bad story telling because she's dominated this feud Becky got zero positive booking in this feud, only pay off now is Becky beating her down in a heel fashion and double turning them.


but there's no way in HELL is bliss over enough to get the reaction that would warrant. 

The funny thing is i think we all agree that Bliss is great and has an extremely bright future, but let her build for at least a little bit here! 

In order for a heel turn to be effective, especially when done by a UBER BABYFACE, it has to be done against a fellow over BABYFACE. She has to screw someone over that we all like OR she has to turn into a whiny 'complainer', and wow that would be so unlike this becky lynch character.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I thought it was a pretty good match. I liked the psychology of pushing the table over to avoid going through the table. The gimmick slowed it down though, but that's most modern tables matches with non- high flyers. I don't mind Becky losing here now. Becky is establishing her new rival. They'll be facing each other on and off for years. Becky was selling the agony of defeat well in the interview. Becky is going to come back tougher down the line. Her having setbacks in feuds and coming up short will only help her in her quest to win it back.

They seem to be doing a redemption story for Becky for sure. There is no way they don't have plans for her around Wrestlemania. I'm guessing that the Smackdown women's championship will be defended in a multi-woman match at Royal Rumble to avoid giving Becky a 1 on 1 match with Alexa. Becky should win the Smackdown women's championship at Wrestlemania. They should bring up last years Wrestlemania loss, have Alexa bring up Becky's past failures in singles matches in a video package to humiliate Becky. They have already insulted her accent, who she is and where she comes from.

Becky's character has similarities to Rocky Balboa. It would be such a wasted opportunity if they don't give Becky training montages in the build up to say a big title match at Wrestlemania.

It would be pretty damn stupid to turn her heel and there really hasn't been signs of it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky's character has similarities to Rocky Balboa. It would be such a wasted opportunity if they don't give Becky training montages in the build up to say a big title match at Wrestlemania.
> 
> *It would be pretty damn stupid to turn her heel and there really hasn't been signs of it*.


except that she should be more fed up with losing than her fans are. She should snap and start snapping necks and arms. FUCK that feel good story. IT IS NEVER going to happen. EVER. Nikki is winning at Mania, not Becky.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> except that she should be more fed up with losing than her fans are. She should snap and start snapping necks and arms. FUCK that feel good story. IT IS NEVER going to happen. EVER. Nikki is winning at Mania, not Becky.


Have you watched the Rocky Movies? There was a personality shift in the interview. Becky should come back stronger and tougher. 

Doesn't anyone ever clue in that possibly Natalya was in Cahoots with Charlotte and that's her Wrestlemania opponent? It's her main foe.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

They can keep jobbing her like a ADD moron all they want, but if she doesn't even get on the Wrestlemania card with all the shit they gave her. Somethings wrong very wrong. Becky should be a lock and we shouldn't think twice about it. In Becky's rematch I swear if she loses clean:serious: Becky in a 1 on 1 wrestling match should never ever lose too 5 Ft Alexa. 




BTW did you guys see that Becky was going for the Coup de Grâce through the table. Great Finn shout out.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I guess the thread was right?


No it is the continuation of the Becky-Bliss storyline. If you don't get that you don't understand WWE. 



adudeirl said:


> Why did they even give her the title in the first place? Why do they keep doing this kinda shit to her?


:serious:


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> except that she should be more fed up with losing than her fans are. She should snap and start snapping necks and arms. FUCK that feel good story. IT IS NEVER going to happen. EVER. Nikki is winning at Mania, not Becky.


They won't even book her strong as a babyface, what chance does a heel Becky have? That's not the answer.




adudeirl said:


> Why did they even give her the title in the first place? Why do they keep doing this kinda shit to her?


To elevate Alexa and also have it act as 'thanks for your hard work' gesture.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Gonna be interesting to see where Becky goes from here, especially if she loses the rematch. Her booking since winning the title has been appallingly poor, but i think a heel turn would be too soon. 

Too many times though, the heel has been proven right in feuds that Becky has been in, so it's not going to be a surprise to me if she snaps at some point.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So ends one of the most incompetently booked title reigns in recent memory. And boy did they show how much they really "cared" about Becky and her character. By booking her like a pathetic loser and chump from beginning of this feud until the end. Oh and then she gives a fiery speech about revenge last week and STILL LOSES CLEAN!! So she's also an idiot who cannot back up her words.

Great job WWE, great job.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

MShea said:


> No it is the continuation of the Becky-Bliss storyline. If you don't get that you don't understand WWE.
> 
> 
> :serious:


No one understands WWE. How does this help Becky when she got beat down 90% of the time. The only time Alexa didn't beat up Becky was the first contract signing 2 months ago and Alexa still got a cheap shot in. Watch she'll now lose in the rematch clean. For no reason. Why? I don't know. Then turn her heel because Why? There can be only 1 over babyface and that's Mrs.Cena!! :crying:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Asuka842 said:


> So ends one of the most incompetently booked title reigns in recent memory. And boy did they show how much they really "cared" about Becky and her character. By booking her like a pathetic loser and chump from beginning of this feud until the end. Oh and then she gives a fiery speech about revenge last week and STILL LOSES CLEAN!! So she's also an idiot who cannot back up her words.
> 
> Great job WWE, great job.


Wait until they have Nikki Vs Alexa a Mania and Becky on the pre-show in a womens tag match with Lana and Dana:sk








Great Fucking job WWE


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> No one understands WWE. *How does this help Becky when she got beat down 90% of the time.* The only time Alexa didn't beat up Becky was the first contract signing 2 months ago and Alexa still got a cheap shot in. Watch she'll now lose in the rematch clean. For no reason. Why? I don't know. Then turn her heel because Why? There can be only 1 over babyface and that's Mrs.Cena!! :crying:


Try like 98% of the time and it'd be more accurate. And when she wasn't being beaten down, she was being insulted, humiliated, jobbed out, etc in some way.

This feud did NOTHING to help her.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I still cant really put my thoughts together on this. I'm sure Beckys fine, personally, since shes friends with Alexa in real life and as such is probably really happy for her, and is probably happy that she got to wrestle an important 15 minute match at all, but man...I guess we just have to accept that they're never gonna have any faith in her to make her seem important.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> I still cant really put my thoughts together on this. I'm sure Beckys fine, personally, since shes friends with Alexa in real life and as such is probably really happy for her, and is probably happy that she got to wrestle an important 15 minute match at all, but man...I guess we just have to accept that they're never gonna have any faith in her to make her seem important.


It has to bother her watching Charlotte and Sasha doing what their doing. Then looks what she has too do.(job)
She very professional and is probably happy she's the one too put over Alexa, but the way it's gone down has to bother her somewhat. Like did she have too get beat down every week. Couldn't give her 1 week? If she loses the rematch and the feud is done. This has too be the most one sided feuds of all time. Becky is 6 inches taller then Alexa I don't care what they say she's not the underdog. She shouldn't be having this much trouble with Alexa. It's stupid.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Honestly I'm not really interested in "Becky's road to redemption" right now.

-First of all, it's ludicrous that Becky is the "underdog" to Alexa to begin with. She's older, more skilled, more experienced, and she's like 5 inches taller than Alexa to boot. Why is SHE the one who's constantly on the defensive, makes no sense.

-And second, we just sat through YEARS of "underdog Becky chasing the belt." I thought that they were getting away from that by making her champion finally, but obviously I gave them far too much credit. So like two months later, we're back to "underdog Becky chasing," no we've been there done that. I no longer find it interesting, come up with something new. And some fan's being seemingly obsessed with the notion that that's the ONLY story that you can do with her, is baffling.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> It has to bother her watching Charlotte and Sasha doing what their doing. Then looks what she has too do.(job)
> She very professional and is probably happy she's the one too put over Alexa, but the way it's gone down has to bother her somewhat. Like did she have too get beat down every week. Couldn't give her 1 week? If she loses the rematch and the feud is done. This has too be the most one sided feuds of all time. Becky is 6 inches taller then Alexa I don't care what they say she's not the underdog. She shouldn't be having this much trouble with Alexa. It's stupid.


Maybe, but she genuinely seems like she's just happy to be there and is happy for her friends successes, and doesnt seem to be bothered that that isnt her success. Thats the only reason I'm more sad than mad about this, because shes probably ok with whatever theyre gonna do.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> Maybe, but she genuinely seems like she's just happy to be there and is happy for her friends successes, and doesnt seem to be bothered that that isnt her success. Thats the only reason I'm more sad than mad about this, because shes probably ok with whatever theyre gonna do.


that's true.. her and Alexa are travel buddies so she must be happy for Alexa.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

One of the things that saddens me the most as a fan of both girls, is that I can't think of Alexa's first title win as a great moment. I think she deserves it, and I've been thoroughly enjoying her work for some time now, but I just can't celebrate it. I would've in other circumstances. And I don't even mean that it's because she won it from Becky, but it's the way the feud has been booked. 

You guys have covered it already, this whole thing was beyond stupid. After all that happened, Becky's credibility is pretty much zero at this point.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Seem to be hinting at some kind of character change here :hmm:


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Seem to be hinting at some kind of character change here :hmm:


her character seems to be like Rocky Balboa. There's no turn coming. She'll likely come back tougher and stronger down the line. She shouldn't get her rematch right away.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Seem to be hinting at some kind of character change here :hmm:


Becky cutting another great promo after being beaten, seems to be a trend.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Becky isn't completely done, but i guess we'll just have to wait and see there.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Seem to be hinting at some kind of character change here :hmm:


Hope so. at this point the Becky Lynch character was relentlessly and effectively assassinated. A change is in order, either a heel turn, major tweaks or even a complete repackage.
Not that I have any expectation of that to hppen, WWE made it clear they see absolutely no value in Becky what so ever so I'm not holding my breath, right now I'm completely disinterested in SDL and WWE in general.

Still waiting for that moron Jcole to show up, I need him to tell me Becky is not buried and everything is great.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> her character seems to be like Rocky Balboa. There's no turn coming. She'll likely come back tougher and stronger down the line. She shouldn't get her rematch right away.


Now's when the character change comes. Not when the last 8 weeks of getting beat down happened. Becky makes me hate WWE real bad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> You might be able to knock me down, but you can never keep me down, and you'll NEVER outwork me. #2xchamp #reclaim


:becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Now's when the character change comes. Not when the last 8 weeks of getting beat down happened. Becky makes me hate WWE real bad.


It's already starting. The fallout video was character development. I noticed smackdown creative rarely develop characters after they reached their end point. Becky's getting a redemption story where she is working to reclaim the Smackdown women's championship. Becky shouldn't get her rematch right away and if she does it should end in dq.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

What on earth....


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Reotor said:


> What on earth....


Future Wreslemania Entrance? That looks cool as F.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Has Becky ever won a PPV one on one match, i cant think of any, just goes to show you what they think of her. I have a feeling she was given a title just to set up a strong heel that Nikki can latter feud with.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MMM2909 said:


> Has Becky ever won a PPV one on one match, i cant think of any, just goes to show you what they think of her. I have a feeling she was given a title just to set up a strong heel that Nikki can latter feud with.


nope, not a one.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

MMM2909 said:


> Has Becky ever won a PPV one on one match, i cant think of any, just goes to show you what they think of her. I have a feeling she was given a title just to set up a strong heel that Nikki can latter feud with.


Lost to Charlotte at Royal Rumble(fuck Ric Flair)
Lost To Nattie a Battleground
Lost to Alexa at TLC
Was supposed to have that No Mercy match with Alexa. Gets injured right before. She probably would of won too but of course Becky can never have anything nice:crying:
Backlash was 1 on 1 with Carmella at the end but even there should looked weak.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah just as i thought


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

If Becky wasn't apart of the 4 horsewomen I don't know where she'd be. Like it's scary when you think about it:surprise:


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

She would probably be still in NXT or a midcarder


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> If Becky wasn't apart of the 4 horsewomen I don't know where she'd be. Like it's scary when you think about it:surprise:


probably back doing stunt work, honestly


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Becky wasn't booked to have a strong title reign, they don't book her to be in the main events or to make history in women's wrestling like Charlotte and Sasha and now her title reign ends after being put through a table. Can they make her look any more second rate?


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I still cant really put my thoughts together on this. I'm sure Beckys fine, personally, since shes friends with Alexa in real life and as such is probably really happy for her, and is probably happy that she got to wrestle an important 15 minute match at all, but man...I guess we just have to accept that they're never gonna have any faith in her to make her seem important.


:serious:


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

fenixdrago said:


> Becky wasn't booked to have a strong title reign, they don't book her to be in the main events or to make history in women's wrestling like Charlotte and Sasha and now her title reign ends after being put through a table. Can they make her look any more second rate?


*Challenge accepted!* :vince5


Gotta give credit to WWE, they may be creatively bankrupt, but when it comes to burying people they never run out of ideas.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

fenixdrago said:


> Becky wasn't booked to have a strong title reign, they don't book her to be in the main events or to make history in women's wrestling like Charlotte and Sasha and now her title reign ends after being put through a table. *Can they make her look any more second rate*?


Don't challenge them. Though if she loses her rematch clean & easily, I say that would do it.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Seem to be hinting at some kind of character change here :hmm:


Like the time she said she was done with best friends after Charlotte betrayed her, then became best friends with Nattie and got betrayed? Good times.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

If ever there was a time for a heel turn, it's now. She needs to snap and destroy everyone. Come to think of it, it doesn't even need to be a heel turn, she's so over it'd be a welcome change.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Spike said:


> If ever there was a time for a heel turn, it's now. She needs to snap and destroy everyone. Come to think of it, it doesn't even need to be a heel turn, she's so over it'd be a welcome change.


Babyfaces don't need to turn heel to toughen up. That would leave the never over Naomi and Nikki as your only faces.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Babyfaces don't need to turn heel to toughen up. That would leave the never over Naomi and Nikki as your only faces.


If that's what it takes for Becky to get a push then this is a price I'm willing to pay:quite


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> If that's what it takes for Becky to get a push then this is a price I'm willing to pay:quite


They've got plans for Becky come wrestlemania time. why would Becky get this elaborate entrance if they haven't got plans for her?


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

I am starting to think they will do Nikki vs Alexa and have Nikki go over , and have Becky vs Asuka with Asuka going over and have a WM Nikki vs Asuka


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

MMM2909 said:


> I am starting to think they will do Nikki vs Alexa and have Nikki go over , and have Becky vs Asuka with Asuka going over and have a WM *Nikki vs Asuka*


Who goes over?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

MMM2909 said:


> I am starting to think they will do Nikki vs Alexa and have Nikki go over , and have Becky vs Asuka with Asuka going over and have a WM Nikki vs Asuka


No way. Asuka won't even be up by Wrestlemania. 



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Who goes over?


Nikki Bella ain't losing a title at Wrestlemania. Can you really see that happening?


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Who goes over?


I think Asuka because we all know Nikki will not be around for long. They will give her a nice run till WM and having build up Asuka as a heel against Becky(the divisions biggest babyface) they have Asuka go over. Or they will give Nikki a last WM victory against maybe Natalya and have Asuka vs Becky at WM with Asuka going over and have her chase Nikki.But i have no doubt Nikki vs Asuka is the plan.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I have no doubt Nikki is facing Charlotte at Wrestlemania. 

Becky will be going for the Smackdown women's championship. I can see Becky taking a few lumps along the way, but she'll be fine. No way she's turning heel.


----------



## Pepa (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi! Just leaving this here if anyone wants to check it out :redface





Have a good day!


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Pepa said:


> Hi! Just leaving this here if anyone wants to check it out :redface
> https://youtu.be/YDluyzHhT8I
> 
> Have a good day!


did you make this? If you did, not bad! Just a small critique though, there were points where the background music kinda overwhelmed the audio clips you put in to the point where you could barely hear what was being said. Other than that good job!


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> What on earth....


Not sure what that is, but it looks like a hang glider. She'll be flying in it looks like it's nowhere near complete.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

I wonder who can take beckys place as a face because anyoneone can replace the top heel spot. Heck becky can be the best overall heel if she felt like it but being a cheered babyface is the hardest for a wwe superstar. Oh and it looks like shes getting a great mania entrance so wwe knows becky is money.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/5grb0f/a_very_young_becky_lynch_against_kyoko_kimura_in/

Becky's move set isnt watered down at all :randomrolleyesgif


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Reotor said:


> https://g.redditmedia.com/UurjguNwtC31LD73VTwjzxWswf8YEGPT5A2X9IjADXs.gif?w=624&fm=mp4&mp4-fragmented=false&
> 
> Becky's move set isnt watered down at all :randomrolleyesgif


Link ain't working...


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I put the link to the thread on reddit


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/5grb0f/a_very_young_becky_lynch_against_kyoko_kimura_in/
> 
> Becky's move set isnt watered down at all :randomrolleyesgif


:serious:

Was never a regular part of her repertoire ever. 

But I get that doesn't fit the WWE hates her narrative.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

MShea said:


> :serious:
> 
> Was never a regular part of her repertoire ever.
> 
> But I get that doesn't fit the WWE hates her narrative.


I take it you followed her work regularly on the indies? ill assume you did.
It doesnt matter if its not in her regular repertoire, would it be better if i said Becky is watered down? not just her move set?

The point is we are told Becky cant or wont do anything high flying flip flop shit.

edit: also, hate is the wrong word for it, im sure they find her delightful to work with, problem is they just dont value her, like, at all.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> I take it you followed her work regularly on the indies? ill assume you did.
> It doesnt matter if its not in her regular repertoire, would it be better if i said Becky is watered down? not just her move set?
> 
> The point is we are told Becky cant or wont do anything high flying flip flop shit.
> ...


no I remember her saying something about this in some interview, I'm paraphrasing but I *think* she said that around this time when she was working Japan a lot she lost a lot of weight and was super thin and was trying to do all this high flying stuff that 'wasnt really her' and she was hurt all the time. I'll try to find the source of this.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

MShea said:


> :serious:
> 
> Was never a regular part of her repertoire ever.
> 
> But I get that doesn't fit the WWE hates her narrative.


That leg submission reversal thing she used to do in NXT, she's not doing on the MR. She used to have a bridging submission move, 



The one at 21:50-22:10 
She used to regularly do the double springboard dropkick, and double springboard leg drop


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ok so it was from that GQ thing she did with the other Horsewomen, the quote:



> “Coming from Europe, I was this ground-based technical wrestler, but every night I would be doing all these crazy, high-flying moves against these three Mexican guys. I remember just thinking that it wasn’t true to who I was or the wrestler that I was... I was constantly coming back home feeling deflated, feeling like I had failed a little bit.”


So she can do that kinda stuff (or could, at least), she just doesnt like it. Which is fine by me since her current style is a lot safer on the body


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> *problem is they just dont value her, like, at all*.


:serious:










Never change guys. Never change.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

MShea said:


> :serious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












:lol

nice try tho.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah, not just from that interview, but even the podcast with Stone Cold, and other times she's said she decided to tone down a lot of the high spots. She doesn't even like to do the leg drop in every match, and likes to save it.

But it's still sad how much of her mat-based moveset is also AWOL, even since NXT. But that's not an issue exclusive to Bexky, it's main-roster-wide.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> :lol
> 
> nice try tho.


No clue what point you are making here to be honest. Also it is a different kind poster.

If you think WWE doesn't value Becky you have to be effectively brain dead. There's too many irrational judgement in this thread.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

MShea said:


> No clue what point you are making here to be honest. Also it is a different kind poster.
> 
> If you think WWE doesn't value Becky you have to be effectively brain dead. There's too many irrational judgement in this thread.


The point, if you cant understand, is that promotional meterial is mostly useless to determine how valued certain superstars are. The posters i showed had Wyatt family promoting a PPV that they werent even on the card, and lets not even mention their terrible booking.

But ya maybe i shouldnt have used "at all", they certainly see value in her jobbing to everyone.


----------



## summerfest (Sep 13, 2010)

She's really beautiful.:smile2:


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky seemed worried about dying in that instagram video with the wings.

Edit: Becky's posting a lot of workout videos lately. She's likely getting a redemption story. I hope it isn't just Becky wins before Wrestlemania.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## summerfest (Sep 13, 2010)

Reotor said:


>


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky seemed worried about dying in that instagram video with the wings.
> 
> Edit: Becky's posting a lot of workout videos lately. She's likely getting a redemption story. I hope it isn't just Becky wins before Wrestlemania.


The problem is, Becky didn't NEED to have a "redemption story" at all, nor do I have much interest in seeing it. 

Her becoming champion finally, THAT should have the redemption. After being used as a glorified jobber for pretty much all of her time on the main roster and being made to put over like 90% of the other women (Charlotte, Sasha, Emma, even freaking Dana, etc), her winning the belt should have been the big payoff. But instead, she's STILL used as a glorified jobber even as champion and is made to put over yet another woman, and loses pretty much every single physical encounter to a woman who's like 5 inches shorter than her and far less experienced.

They made her look as pathetic as possible in this feud, just like they always do with her. And for what, another "Becky needs redemption, to chase the belt" storyline AGAIN! We've done this already, a lot, and we just got done with it like two months ago. To go immediately back to it so quickly, just reeks of lazy writing and it really doesn't appeal to me anymore. Been there done that.

And given how she's been booked for, well a long time now, I have FAR less faith that they'll give her a satisfying payoff at the end of all of this than you seem to. 

But we'll see I guess.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Saw this on twitter, they got new banners for the tucks and Becky's not on the back next to Neville anymore. :grin2:


----------



## summerfest (Sep 13, 2010)

travis420 said:


> Saw this on twitter, they got new banners for the tucks and Becky's not on the back next to Neville anymore. :grin2:



Why would Neville's Picture be anywhere near those banners? Not exactly the most handsome guy. 
Anyway about time!!


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

travis420 said:


> Saw this on twitter, they got new banners for the tucks and Becky's not on the back next to Neville anymore. :grin2:


I guess they finally decided to move Neville's picture to milk cartons.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> The problem is, Becky didn't NEED to have a "redemption story" at all, nor do I have much interest in seeing it.
> 
> Her becoming champion finally, THAT should have the redemption. After being used as a glorified jobber for pretty much all of her time on the main roster and being made to put over like 90% of the other women (Charlotte, Sasha, Emma, even freaking Dana, etc), her winning the belt should have been the big payoff. But instead, she's STILL used as a glorified jobber even as champion and is made to put over yet another woman, and loses pretty much every single physical encounter to a woman who's like 5 inches shorter than her and far less experienced.
> 
> ...


What happened at last years mania? Becky's lack of success in singles matches? Alexa can bring these up for heat. 

Becky winning the 6-pack challenge was a fake coronation. Emma and Dana will never amount to anything and beating Becky did nothing but hurt them. Becky despite record is viewed as above them and more credible.They booked Alexa too strong and got the title too early and she will fall victim to momentum booking. Becky needs rivals on Smackdown and she just established Alexa. No chance that they don't got long-term plans for her. Becky lost with an Eye poke, a leg trip followed by a barely got off powerbomb. It was pretty much a flukey win. Outside of the story, Becky losing the title was a blessing after the medical issue which fucked up her booking and possibly a curse for Alexa. Becky should be booked stronger in the future. Becky's character seems similar to Rocky Balboa.

Again redemption stories never result in being 1st champ. Alexa sustaining the momentum she just got will be harder since she didn't get booed much when she won. Becky's more than fine she will take lumps, but she'll be back stronger. you probably didn't think Becky at Backlash now did you?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

travis420 said:


> Saw this on twitter, they got new banners for the tucks and Becky's not on the back next to Neville anymore. :grin2:


The body of the truck is usually where the stars go.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> What happened at last years mania? Becky's lack of success in singles matches? Alexa can bring these up for heat.
> 
> Becky winning the 6-pack challenge was a fake coronation. Emma and Dana will never amount to anything and beating Becky did nothing but hurt them. Becky despite record is viewed as above them and more credible.They booked Alexa too strong and got the title too early and she will fall victim to momentum booking. Becky needs rivals on Smackdown and she just established Alexa. No chance that they don't got long-term plans for her. Becky lost with an Eye poke, a leg trip followed by a barely got off powerbomb. It was pretty much a flukey win. Outside of the story, Becky losing the title was a blessing after the medical issue which fucked up her booking and possibly a curse for Alexa. Becky should be booked stronger in the future. Becky's character seems similar to Rocky Balboa.
> 
> Again redemption stories never result in being 1st champ. Alexa sustaining the momentum she just got will be harder since she didn't get booed much when she won. Becky's more than fine she will take lumps, but she'll be back stronger. you probably didn't think Becky at Backlash now did you?



It doesn't matter how Becky loses, she still loses CONSTANTLY!! SHE got ONE clean win on TV as champ, ONE!! Becky's had her "chasing/redemption" storyline, A LOT!! It's really simple, I'M NOT INTERESTED in it anymore. Don't want to it, would be bored to tears by it, been there done that. Becky has been "taking lumps" for her entire career on the main roster, she hasn't won a single major feud that she's been in and hasn't really won any of her big matches either. Again I'm tired of it, enough is enough already, do something else.

And as for her winning at Backlash, even there she wasn't booked all that strong. She spent most of the match no really doing much, and she tapped out Carmella (the weakest performer in that match). Then she couldn't win a freaking match to save her life after she got the belt. Her one and only "successful" title defense was a screwy finish, she wasn't even considered to be team captain at SS, and she lost every single encounter between her and Alexa.

I'm sorry, I really wish that I could be as confident as you, but their booking of her for, well her entire time on the main roster has given me no reason to be. They've had lots of chances to build her up, and have simple refused to do so over and over and over again. So why am I supposed to buy that suddenly NOW they'd do that? I don't, they'll have to EARN my trust here. Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me and all that.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

WWE's instagram story has a mini video diary thing of Becky up right now


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> It doesn't matter how Becky loses, she still loses CONSTANTLY!! SHE got ONE clean win on TV as champ, ONE!! Becky's had her "chasing/redemption" storyline, A LOT!! It's really simple, I'M NOT INTERESTED in it anymore. Don't want to it, would be bored to tears by it, been there done that. Becky has been "taking lumps" for her entire career on the main roster, she hasn't won a single major feud that she's been in and hasn't really won any of her big matches either. Again I'm tired of it, enough is enough already, do something else.
> 
> And as for her winning at Backlash, even there she wasn't booked all that strong. She spent most of the match no really doing much, and she tapped out Carmella (the weakest performer in that match). Then she couldn't win a freaking match to save her life after she got the belt. Her one and only "successful" title defense was a screwy finish, she wasn't even considered to be team captain at SS, and she lost every single encounter between her and Alexa.
> 
> I'm sorry, I really wish that I could be as confident as you, but their booking of her for, well her entire time on the main roster has given me no reason to be. They've had lots of chances to build her up, and have simple refused to do so over and over and over again. So why am I supposed to buy that suddenly NOW they'd do that? I don't, they'll have to EARN my trust here. Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me and all that.


There are stars on the roster who have lost more than Becky has. Survivor Series is where they start building to Mania. Her win loss record in singles matches is a great way to tell stories with her, but you just want instant gratification when it comes to stories so they are just mediocre at best. Longevity and more impactful stories are what I look for especially for Becky. Becky's character is similar to Rocky Balboa.

The booking of the match was suspect with them trying to everyone look good when no one really did. They did the worst way of protecting Alexa when all they needed to do was a rollup and Alexa could say it was a fluke. They payed for it by the crowd being half interested in the match. Becky tapping out Carmella then losing to Nikki sets Carmella up for a feud with Becky right?

No way people get as much merch as Becky does and go nowhere.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

well that was uneventful


----------



## summerfest (Sep 13, 2010)

adudeirl said:


> well that was uneventful


When's this rematch going happen? I'm getting anxious.

:Edit Hey i'm the 7000th post.Cool


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

summerfest said:


> When's this rematch going happen? I'm getting anxious.
> 
> :Edit Hey i'm the 7000th post.Cool


I'm gonna guess the last Smackdown of the year, whatever day that happens to be


----------



## summerfest (Sep 13, 2010)

adudeirl said:


> I'm gonna guess the last Smackdown of the year, whatever day that happens to be


She better not lose clean:frown2: to a 5 foot Alexa.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

summerfest said:


> She better not lose clean:frown2: to a 5 foot Alexa.


we can only hope buddy


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It's Becky or bust when it comes to the women's division on Smackdown. It feels like Smackdown's going downhill quality wise since No Mercy.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> The point, if you cant understand, is that promotional meterial is mostly useless to determine how valued certain superstars are. The posters i showed had Wyatt family promoting a PPV that they werent even on the card, and lets not even mention their terrible booking.
> 
> But ya maybe i shouldnt have used "at all", they certainly see value in her jobbing to everyone.


The Wyatt family are valued. Current Champions and have had featured PPV matches. Like a lot of the people in this thread you are lost and lack any real perspective.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> WWE's instagram story has a mini video diary thing of Becky up right now


Yet they don't value her. :wink2:


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> It's Becky or bust when it comes to the women's division on Smackdown. It feels like Smackdown's going downhill quality wise since No Mercy.


Shes irreplaceable. Who can cut babyface promos on her level? No one besides cena ambrose but they are guys lol. Who can take too heel spot? Anyone heck now carmella is getting praised on the mic but when she was face her promos were considered worse than death.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Shes irreplaceable. Who can cut babyface promos on her level? No one besides cena ambrose but they are guys lol. Who can take too heel spot? Anyone heck now carmella is getting praised on the mic but when she was face her promos were considered worse than death.


No woman on the roster can cut babyface promos like Becky. Any face on the women's could talk the top female heel spot.

I really hate momentum booking on Smackdown. It's anti-star booking because it's too hot and cold.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm kinda starting to hope they write Becky off TV for a bit and have her come back with her hair a bit shorter and just her natural colour. It must be a nightmare maintaining her current do, and I think a big shakeup could help her out too.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

MShea said:


> Yet they don't value her. :wink2:


Instagram! omg! :lol



MShea said:


> The Wyatt family are valued. Current Champions and have had featured PPV matches. Like a lot of the people in this thread you are lost and lack any real perspective.


I'm being trolled am I right? please tell me I'm right :cry


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

That size difference even with Bliss' big heels. It's beyond nonsensical that Becky has been the underdog. I think the feud should end a little more like this


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> That size difference even with Bliss' big heels. It's beyond nonsensical that Becky has been the underdog. I think the feud should end a little more like this


So in your analogy Becky is a cold calculating brutally efficient killer with inhuman strength?

:like


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I'll concede that, in the heat of the moment, myself and maybe some others were perhaps a bit too quick to jump on the "WWE sees no value in her" train. I still think the way they've used her by and large has been bullshit, especially compared to Sasha and Charlotte, but as is always the case theres women that are used way worse than she is right now. Its just frustrating, because shes so good and (at least was) so over and they seem kinda intent on not capitalizing on that.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> That size difference even with Bliss' big heels. It's beyond nonsensical that Becky has been the underdog. I think the feud should end a little more like this


That would make Becky the heel because all that does is create sympathy for Alexa.

Not that Becky as a heel would be a bad idea.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That would make Becky the heel because all that does is create sympathy for Alexa.
> 
> Not that Becky as a heel would be a bad idea.


Alexa should be booked as a cowardly heel given her size and stature using cunning and underhanded tactics to get ahead as opposed to dominance. Becky would succeed away from the underdog role that they settle her with.

People would like seeing Becky getting more offense in.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Ah if anything Bliss should of been the Bane


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dibil13 said:


> That size difference even with Bliss' big heels. It's beyond nonsensical that Becky has been the underdog. I think the feud should end a little more like this


:rude


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

faces just dont seem to keep the belts long these days love becky


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I'll concede that, in the heat of the moment, myself and maybe some others were perhaps a bit too quick to jump on the "WWE sees no value in her" train.


More like it is the primary narrative of this thread. And it bares little resemblance to reality.



adudeirl said:


> I still think the way they've used her by and large has been bullshit, especially compared to Sasha and Charlotte, but as is always the case theres women that are used way worse than she is right now. Its just frustrating, because shes so good and (at least was) so over and they seem kinda intent on not capitalizing on that.


Fuck me this AGAIN. Get it through to your skull they are different characters. No matter what goes on your head Becky's strength is being a sympathetic underdog.

I make this post knowing nothing will sink in but alas.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

NatureGuy said:


> faces just dont seem to keep the belts long these days love becky


She's better in the chase. A view universally shared by everyone but the primary posters in this thread. As it would mess with their WWE doesn't care about Becky persecution complex.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I have no idea why they are trying to give Becky an edge. Not everyone needs to be edgy. It doesn't work with Becky, it just seems forced. As a babyface she works either as a battle-hardened badass (just like in NXT) or a sympathetic underdog.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> She's better in the chase. A view universally shared by everyone but the primary posters in this thread. As it would mess with their WWE doesn't care about Becky persecution complex.


Not necessarily, with chasing that's easy. Becky never really got a solid story narrative to work with. With solid story narrative to work with Becky could have done more as champ, but they picked a terrible story narrative to go off of.

Becky's reactions are becoming more mixed.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Not necessarily chasing is easy. Becky never really got a solid story narrative to work with. There was so much more you could have done with Becky as champ, but they picked a terrible story narrative to go off of.
> 
> Becky's reactions are becoming more mixed.


Or Becky had to take time off and Alexa created momentum for herself character wise.

Again the usual people will run miles from this common viewpoint. Becky is better chasing titles.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> Or Becky had to take time off and Alexa created momentum for herself character wise.
> 
> Again the usual people will run miles from this common viewpoint. Becky is better chasing titles.


Even before then, she didn't really have a solid story narrative to playoff of. 

Momentum booking will hurt Alexa long-term since it's too hot and cold and it impedes on common sense. It's pretty much when a performer has a lot of momentum going forward, they give them a championship even if there is no story reason for them to win it. 

Any face who is considered "better chasing" can have a good run with a solid story narrative behind it. 

People who don't understand storytelling will believe anything they are told especially when it comes to one's labelled "better chasing." They are usually unaware that there are different stories that could have been done.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Word is the plan for Mickie James is for her to be on Smackdown. So yet another way that they will overshadow Becky.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

fenixdrago said:


> Word is the plan for Mickie James is for her to be on Smackdown. So yet another way that they will overshadow Becky.


No way Mickie gets pushed over Becky or overshadows Becky.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

fenixdrago said:


> Word is the plan for Mickie James is for her to be on Smackdown. So yet another way that they will overshadow Becky.


I would be very surprised if Mickie is anything more than enhancement talent for the younger women.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Like I thought I am talking a wall.



Acezwicker said:


> People who don't understand storytelling


Says the person who uses "story narrative". :wink2:



fenixdrago said:


> Word is the plan for Mickie James is for her to be on Smackdown. So yet another way that they will overshadow Becky.


fenixdrago is known for the accuracy of his predictions. :surprise:



Dibil13 said:


> I would be very surprised if Mickie is anything more than enhancement talent for the younger women.


Posters here will go balls deep thinking the opposite when she debuts. Will realise that they over reacted and then will repeat the cycle with someone or something else.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

MShea said:


> Or Becky had to take time off and Alexa created momentum for herself character wise.


With the worst ppv match of 2016?



MShea said:


> Again the usual people will run miles from this common viewpoint. Becky is better chasing titles.


Nobody says this but you. Why do you bother posting in this thread when you just complain about the people here.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> Says the person who uses "story narrative". :wink2:


I never claimed to know everything there is to know but a grasp on it. I know that there were so many different and better story options they could have went with Becky as champ.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

with all the talk about her...everything else, we completely glossed over the fact that she seems to have actual gear again, with like a design and everything!


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

So whis mickie james gonna face becky or alexa bliss?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Smackdown's momentum booking has hurt Becky's overness since they never followed up on a story for Becky going forward after she won the title. Instead of actually developing a story for Alexa to take the title. They rode the hot hand and gave Alexa the title even if it didn't make sense to from a storytelling standpoint. It made Becky look bad since Alexa got the upper hand in nearly every single talking segment and won. Becky going over in more segments than what she did, then losing the title would have been fine.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> So whis mickie james gonna face becky or alexa bliss?


Bliss. Becky isn't a champion nor a heel (Mickie will 100% be a babyface) so there's no reason for them to go after each other. Maybe they have a number 1 contenders match or something but they're not going to feud. Not in the near future at least.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm a Becky fan and I gotta say it hurt my heart to see her lose the title. Mainly because I think it was too soon for Alexa to get it IMO and they still needed to establish Becky as a legit champ and character. During her entire reign She's looked like crap and I think it's hurt her. Becky winning the title was the golden opportunity for WWE to really get behind Becky and make her the fighting champion Daniel Bryan claims the Miz not to be but they didn't. And I'm not sure what they're going to be able to do with Alexa as champion aside from fighting Becky.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

travis420 said:


> With the worst ppv match of 2016?


 How on Earth is this a response to what I said?




travis420 said:


> Nobody says this but you. Why do you bother posting in this thread when you just complain about the people here.


They do.


Acezwicker said:


> I never claimed to know everything there is to know but a grasp on it. I know that there were so many different and better story options they could have went with Becky as champ.


This is WWE.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> So whis mickie james gonna face becky or alexa bliss?


Mickie will ride out the initial return pop and will be a babyface. So Alexa.

This thread will COMPLETELY meltdown as they believe a 37 year old mother is replacing Becky. Despite EVERY bit of evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> with all the talk about her...everything else, we completely glossed over the fact that she seems to have actual gear again, with like a design and everything!



That is good, I hope she keeps getting more. I don't like seeing her wrestle in T-Shirts.

Mickie James coming in won't affect Becky's standing one bit.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> Mickie will ride out the initial return pop and will be a babyface. So Alexa.
> 
> This thread will COMPLETELY meltdown as they believe a 37 year old mother is replacing Becky. Despite EVERY bit of evidence to the contrary.


counterpoint: They havent been able to promote someone as being a mother while actively wrestling before, which is a unique thing. And WWE LOVES to promote the hell out of things like that.

I dont think that'll actually happen, but lets not dismiss the possibility outright


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky still gonna be on top.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

MShea said:


> Mickie will ride out the initial return pop and will be a babyface. So Alexa.
> 
> This thread will COMPLETELY meltdown as they believe a 37 year old mother is replacing Becky. Despite EVERY bit of evidence to the contrary.


Thank you for continuing to enlighten us idiots. What would this thread be without you.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

travis420 said:


> Thank you for continuing to enlighten us idiots. What would this thread be without you.


alright, we dont need to be rude to the guy


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> alright, we dont need to be rude to the guy


Act like a snide know-it-all and people will respond to you in kind. All JCole 2.0 here has done is complain about other people complaining. It does nothing but add even more negativity to the thread. If he hates the bitching he should leave instead of adding to it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Act like a snide know-it-all and people will respond to you in kind. All JCole 2.0 here has done is complain about other people complaining. It does nothing but add even more negativity to the thread. If he hates the bitching he should leave instead of adding to it.


I dont disagree but antagonizing the guy further isnt helpful really. 

At the end of the day we're all fans of Becky and want to see her do well and look like a star. Sometimes some of us will overreact a tad when something seemingly 'bad' happens, and in turn others will think that overreaction is silly, to put it lightly. It happens, but we dont need to get all passive aggressive about it when it does.

But I dont know, its not like my opinion carries any weight, just thought I'd throw in my .02.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

So is becky gonna get romanreigns treatment and beat the champ in live events or she gonna lose.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

travis420 said:


> Thank you for continuing to enlighten us idiots. What would this thread be without you.


Endlessly expecting Becky to be released and fanfic about imaginary slights by WWE.



adudeirl said:


> I dont disagree but antagonizing the guy further isnt helpful really.


Neither is CONSTANT negative based paranoid analysis of a person who is happy with WWE and who WWE is happy with.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I was critical of Becky's heavy accent but after listening more than one sentence from Noam Dar ; I want to express my apology.:becky


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> Endlessly expecting Becky to be released and fanfic about imaginary slights by WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither is CONSTANT negative based paranoid analysis of a person who is happy with WWE and who WWE is happy with.


 christ, you just dont quit do you?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I keep thinking what if WWE did a title change at TLC to extend the Becky/Alexa feud since Naomi is injured at the moment?

There is no way that Becky doesn't win it back. The question is when?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

This thread is starting to become toxic and and a no go area to come and it pretty much comes down to fans who don't know the art of storytelling, I don't think a few on here are naive, I put it down to younger fans who are so young who have never seen Becky in her younger years and if they did they would never post the crap they do

If you were a Becky fan anyone who is anyone would tell you she is a better heel than face and to think she is a natural baby face tells you everything you need to know about her qualities and talents

What I would say to the younger fans is to stop over reacting and start listening to fans who have seen Becky at her very best all over the world


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I keep thinking what if WWE did a title change at TLC to extend the Becky/Alexa feud since Naomi is injured at the moment?
> 
> There is no way that Becky doesn't win it back. The question is when?


Naomi is a face and wouldn't have feuded with Becky anyway. I bet Natalya would have been the next opponent. Or do you mean Alexa would have had no one to feud with afterwards? Naomi is supposed to be cleared for next week. It would be dumb to do a title change instead of just waiting like two weeks for her to come back. There's probably a different reason it happened. 

What makes you so sure? With the draft in July it's totally possible that Becky doesn't win it back for a long time. I expect the women will be majorly shaken up since there's so few of them. It's that much harder to keep their division fresh. I'll be pretty surprised if Becky doesn't get traded to Raw. If she stays on Smackdown then no earlier than Summerslam is a safe bet.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Naomi is a face and wouldn't have feuded with Becky anyway. I bet Natalya would have been the next opponent. Or do you mean Alexa would have had no one to feud with afterwards? Naomi is supposed to be cleared for next week. It would be dumb to do a title change instead of just waiting like two weeks for her to come back. There's probably a different reason it happened.
> 
> What makes you so sure? With the draft in July it's totally possible that Becky doesn't win it back for a long time. I expect the women will be majorly shaken up since there's so few of them. It's that much harder to keep their division fresh. I'll be pretty surprised if Becky doesn't get traded to Raw. If she stays on Smackdown then no earlier than Summerslam is a safe bet.



I'm saying if Naomi wasn't injured the outcomes would have been different. The only other reason being just as a lazy way of keeping the feud going.

Carmella probably would have faced Becky next. The reason being revenge which traces back to Backlash seeing as Becky made her tap out. 

Alexa and Naomi would feud. They have been teasing a feud since the draft. 

Nikki would be in a feud with Natalya. 

I said before there were no reasons that were character consistent for Becky being Nikki's attacker. There was a seed planted for a possible heel turn around getting the title back. I am not so sure Becky and Charlotte will ever be on the same brand again.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I could be wrong, but I kinda doubt that they jumbled up their plans entirely because Naomi briefly got hurt. Hell I didnt even know she was hurt, I just thought they werent using her


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> This thread is starting to become toxic and and a no go area to come and it pretty much comes down to fans who don't know the art of storytelling, I don't think a few on here are naive, I put it down to younger fans who are so young who have never seen Becky in her younger years and if they did they would never post the crap they do
> 
> If you were a Becky fan anyone who is anyone would tell you she is a better heel than face and to think she is a natural baby face tells you everything you need to know about her qualities and talents
> 
> What I would say to the younger fans is to stop over reacting and start listening to fans who have seen Becky at her very best all over the world


Seeing as she wrestled complete babyface with no character changes at Survivor Series. Becky displayed no resentment towards Nikki in that backstage segment beforehand. There was a seed planted for a turn after she lost the championship though.

She's now willing to do anything to get it back. The way I see it as more, people worried she'll get cheered over the actual babyfaces and also hating her NXT heel run. It was more with the timing to be honest. 

Mickie James is seemingly on her way to Smackdown in January so that would make it 4 faces and 3 heels. Story-wise there are 2 windows for a heel turn. 

1. Nikki winning the championship at Royal Rumble from Alexa and developing this bitter resentment for Nikki. 

2. Mickie James comes to Smackdown, who has been touted as the best before. Becky feels she's the best which knocks her further down the ladder.

I just remembered Bryan touting Becky the best female wrestler in the draft.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Again Becky shouldn't HAVE to turn Heel just to get treated with some freaking respect. It's more down to WWE not knowing how to book a pure babyface at all these days (see Bayley and Sami Zayn for further proof of that). Especially since WWE is obsessed with having heels dominate the title scenes these days, and there's too many of them as it is. Heck every single champion on SD now is a heel. 

So the last thing that they need to be doing right now, is to turn one of their most over faces heel. It's illogical and counter-productive.

And as for her "obviously winning it back," again I have her ENTIRE TIME on the main roster as evidence to make me skeptical of that. Her entire time on the main roster prior to becoming champion was to be a glorified jobber and constantly lose to put over other women. And then when she became champion, she was STILL used as a glorified jobber and made to constantly lose to put over other women. 

So why should I be confident that NOW, suddenly, they'll start building her up? What evidence in how she's been booked thus far, on both Raw and SD, points to that? They've had her entire time on the main roster to do that, and have refused to do so.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Again Becky shouldn't HAVE to turn Heel just to get treated with some freaking respect.


Stopped reading here


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

:becky2


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I miss that weird cape thing on her gear. I really like her new, sorta armor-ish design that she had at TLC but if that had a weird cape on it it'd be perfect.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I miss that weird cape thing on her gear. I really like her new, sorta armor-ish design that she had at TLC but if that had a weird cape on it it'd be perfect.


Red and grey attire with cape is the GOAT Becky gear imo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


I love the pictures of her and her boyfriend, she looks so happy :becky2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> I love the pictures of her and her boyfriend, she looks so happy :becky2


I don't.

:vincecry


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Good lord she's gorgeous.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> I love the pictures of her and her boyfriend, she looks so happy :becky2


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808527255672492032


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

adudeirl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808527255672492032


Don´t hit her in the head. Don´t hit her in the head. To the back. To the back.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> I don't.
> 
> :vincecry


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

hey Becky technically won a match, lets pop the bubbly


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> hey Becky technically won a match, lets pop the bubbly


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

tonight was fine, Becky should've made more of a show of the ref preventing her from going outside to get Alexa, but the ref also could've been more animated with that, so whatever. Also I'd have to watch it again but Alexa doesnt really seem to be in Beckys league in terms of ring ability, which is fine since shes relatively new, but yeesh it showed tonight.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> tonight was fine, Becky should've made more of a show of the ref preventing her from going outside to get Alexa, but the ref also could've been more animated with that, so whatever. Also I'd have to watch it again but Alexa doesnt really seem to be in Beckys league in terms of ring ability, which is fine since shes relatively new, but yeesh it showed tonight.


The ref's half-ass the sell of stopping angry babyfaces from going after heels. Alexa is so far behind Becky in the ring and last night it was evident who is carrying the big matches.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't get WWE's obsession with keeping Becky as an underdog? She should have been this battle-hardened badass, who takes no shit from anyone after Natalya stabbed her in the back. It would be completely believable especially when she was champ. The title and champion would seem so legit that way.

Becly could be a great champ and with the way they booked her run seems like it's either a redemption story or WWE's way of trying to convince the audience Becky is a better chaser than champion which is complete BS.

I wish she would play to the crowd more especially non verbal to bring the crowd in, use more moves that show off her strength like slams/suplexes. Try to shy a little away from the technical wrestling except for counters into Slams/Suplexes and into the Dis-Arm-Her. Casuals will take notice of how jacked Becky is and her offense would be more believable and crowd pleasing.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Becky will get a proper rematch at the rumble no doubt. Tonight wasn't much to fuss over. They've one last chance to impress, here's hoping they nail it this time round.



adudeirl said:


> tonight was fine, Becky should've made more of a show of the ref preventing her from going outside to get Alexa, but the ref also could've been more animated with that, so whatever. Also I'd have to watch it again but *Alexa doesnt really seem to be in Beckys league in terms of ring ability*, which is fine since shes relatively new, but yeesh it showed tonight.


She isn't and it shows every time. Alexa needs work and her matches will only get worse when she moves on from Becky.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> She isn't and it shows every time. Alexa needs work and her matches will only get worse when she moves on from Becky.


its weird because I thought their match in Glasgow was really good, and thought any bad spots in the TLC match were mainly due to the stipulation dragging it down, but tonight Alexa seemed like a full step behind whenever Becky tried to do anything. And I guess some of that should maybe be on Becky as the veteran, to slow it down a bit so that Bliss doesnt make them both look bad, but theyve been working with each other for like 4 months now, Bliss should really have it together at this point.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Spike said:


>


Yea lets turn her Heel WWE. Not like she's a perfect face or anything.fpalm(if that happens) She's such a star.

The Mary Me Becky Sign in the audience is perfect, great GIF.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

travis420 said:


>


well thats encouraging


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Not really. She's very photogenic, attractive, and is one of their most popular stars (male or female). So of course she's on the poster, that's just good marketing. I don't read anything more into it than that. Get back to me when her actual booking improves.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Is that poster legit? Says something about her status and popularity. Good for Becky!


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Becky's thighs this Smackdown...

:damn


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

InsipidTazz said:


> Becky's thighs this Smackdown...
> 
> :damn


Best in the biz


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Do want.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

travis420 said:


>


Runs against this thread's central narrative. Please edit.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

MShea said:


> Runs against this thread's central narrative. Please edit.


The so called central narrative of this thread is to do with her booking not how marketable or popular she is, this actually shines a light on how poor her booking has been at times when she is used this way. I think most here will agree with me when I say that she even doesn't have to be the champion that's not what we want, she just needs to stop being booked as an underdog and mug every week.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> The so called central narrative of this thread is to do with her booking not how marketable or popular she is, this actually shines a light on how poor her booking has been at times when she is used this way. I think most here will agree with me when I say that she even doesn't have to be the champion that's not what we want, she just needs to stop being booked as an underdog and mug every week.


Becky mugs every week?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I hate how Becky isn't being even being utilized to even a 10th of what she could be. It's very clear she's the best woman in the ring. She just needs some more mic time Backstage (because in ring talking segments happen way too much on Smackdown) to further her character and explain it to the audience. A couple Talking Smack appearances wouldn't hurt as well.

Characters should never stop developing or else they will go stale/stagnant. I've noticed Becky is started to develop an edge or is it foreshadowing something. As I have mentioned before, a lot of Becky's move set doesn't fit her at all seeing as a lot of it seems very light for someone so ripped, it doesn't accentuate her strengths.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky mugs every week?


British slang


> *Mug*
> 1.British slang for a fool, someone easily taken advantage of


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> British slang


Ah! Creative still don't know how to make the heel look devious without making the face look like a fool.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> Ah! Creative still don't know how to make the heel look devious without making the face look like a fool.


A big LOL Becky for me was at the Rumble, she had Charlotte in the disarmer, so what if Flair threw the jacket on Her? just stand still applying the move.

I think one day we'll have enough to do oh " Oh Becky" Compliation ( referencing to this and how mad dumb they make her ought to be)


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> A big LOL Becky for me was at the Rumble, she had Charlotte in the disarmer, so what if Flair threw the jacket on Her? just stand still applying the move.
> 
> I think one day we'll have enough to do oh " Oh Becky" Compliation ( referencing to this and how mad dumb they make her ought to be)



I don't even blame the wrestlers there is no point. They just go along with the stupid shit Becky could have just pulled the arm back further.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Does becky still have the highest bidded belt on wwe auctions? Alexa's went for 1,110 and i believe beckys went over 4000 dollars.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> The so called central narrative of this thread is to do with her booking not how marketable or popular she is, this actually shines a light on how poor her booking has been at times when she is used this way. I think most here will agree with me when I say that she even doesn't have to be the champion that's not what we want, she just needs to stop being booked as an underdog and mug every week.


Not true. People seeking imaginary slights in everything and draw shitty conclusions immediate from everything. No issue with fair criticism.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=64395553 See?


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

ThEmB0neZ said:


>


Haha, I'm only messing. I'm glad she's found someone she's seemingly happy with.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=64395553 See?


I'm not sure if you're citing my post as good or bad examples. The in ring talking segments should be big deals and Smackdown doing them every other week with no advertising makes them less so. Stories should be told from both sides not just 1. 

Becky doing character work in the ring isn't unusual.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh she a fine looking woman.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Are they trying to make Alexa/Becky into the modern day Trish/Lita? The way Becky is presented is kinda similar to Lita in that she's not this girly girl. She's got a femme tomboy look and Alexa has been called baby Trish before.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809937097834557440

Move over Seth Rollins :rollins4


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


I don't want to be that guy, but how tall is this Luke character? It looks like Becky(5'6) and him are the same height.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I don't want to be that guy, but how tall is this Luke character? It looks like Becky(5'6) and him are the same height.


UFC has him listed as being 5' 6". That's cute. They match!


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I don't want to be that guy, but how tall is this Luke character? It looks like Becky(5'6) and him are the same height.


And? Is this another sign WWE doesn't like her or something?


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

MShea said:


> And? Is this another sign WWE doesn't like her or something?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

MShea said:


> And? Is this another sign WWE doesn't like her or something?


:lmao

What are you even talking about?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

MShea said:


> And? Is this another sign WWE doesn't like her or something?


Yes the WWE is obviously making her date him. She would never date this dwarf for real. If this was Sasha or Charlotte they would be dating the stars in the UFC heavyweight division. Becky is never allowed to shine even outside of WWE. Look at her face she looks dead inside.
:eyeroll





But in all seriousness I think it's weird for a fit girl like Becky to date someone that small. 5'6 is really small for a guy. It might have something to do with me being 6'1 and not many girls I know being taller or same height as me. I'm also jealous and even if he is a UFC fighter subconsciously in my mind I think I can kick his ass because of his size.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yes the WWE is obviously making her date him. She would never date this dwarf for real. If this was Sasha or Charlotte they would be dating the stars in the UFC heavyweight division. Becky is never allowed to shine even outside of WWE. Look at her face she looks dead inside.


You could go the other way, they dont respect Becky backstage because they see shes choosing to date a tiny dude, and are punishing her as a result. >

He seems like a chill dude though, despite being an MMA fighter.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Since when is height that important in dating ? :draper2


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Jericho's List said:


> Since when is height that important in dating ? :draper2


its a big deal for some people, like any physical trait. I dont particularly get it but I guess its like a masculinity thing, not wanting to be shorter than your partner.

Anyway,


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> its a big deal for some people, like any physical trait. I dont particularly get it but I guess its like a masculinity thing, not wanting to be shorter than your partner


Oh I see what you mean, for I'm quite short but that never seemed to bother my girlfriends, but I can understand why some guys would hate dating someone taller.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jericho's List said:


> Since when is height that important in dating ? :draper2


Ranges from not important to you're not a real man if you're under 6'0'', depending on what site you're on:aj3


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> Ranges from not important to you're not a real man if you're under 6'0'', depending on what site you're on:aj3


Well I guess I'm no real man according to some people :wow


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Vince has kind of an alpha male complex so I could see him being put off by Luke's height. Luke could kick his ass so that could off set that.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Everyone knows 6'0"+ are the alpha males.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Dibil13 said:


> Ranges from not important to you're not a real man if you're under 6'0'', depending on what site you're on:aj3










6'1" Baby!

I only though it was weird for Becky who very muscular to date a guy who is 5'6 which is pretty small for a guy. So yea it actually is a masculine thing.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Spike said:


>


Becky in this hat is why the heart eyes emoji exists


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

her segment was so good tonight!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't suppose they'll be releasing an El Lynchadora shirt?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Crasp said:


> I don't suppose they'll be releasing an El Lynchadora shirt?


Eh, I'll settle for the GIF's of her in the bodysuit, lol.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

This is bonkers :lol

























IT WAS ME, ALEXA! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Loved it, But of course Becky starts getting good booking when she loses the title. Like how does she lose next week?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Becky FINALLY being allowed to get one over on Alexa. Now watch her lose next week.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

That was unexpected. And fun.



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Loved it, But of course Becky starts getting good booking when she loses the title. Like how does she lose next week?


Either clean or an Eva Marie distraction. Becky needs someone to feud with after next week and everybody else is tied up so it has to be Eva.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky certainly putting that clown degree to good use on Smackdown. It's interesting to see her wrestle a different style than what she's usually does with a different character. It's very clear how much better Becky is as a complete performer than Alexa. She probably will win the title back later on, but likely not next week. She's way too good not to.

Smackdown creative is very good at booking mid-carders, but they don't make their stars feel like stars.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

:trips5


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> That was unexpected. And fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Either clean or an Eva Marie distraction. Becky needs someone to feud with after next week and everybody else is tied up so it has to be Eva.


nah, theyre extending this to the rumble if for no other reason than who could Alexa possibly face next? Naomi? That match was already awful once


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> nah, theyre extending this to the rumble if for no other reason than who could Alexa possibly face next? Naomi? That match was already awful once


Mickie James. She's coming back in a couple of weeks. Becky and Alexa's feud has reached Charlotte/Sasha tier at this point, it's time to stop. Next week is their 6th match since August and that's not even counting all the tag matches. A 7th after Alexa has beaten her twice is just overkill. I hope Becky does something else starting January.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Mickie James. She's coming back in a couple of weeks. Becky and Alexa's feud has reached Charlotte/Sasha tier at this point, it's time to stop. Next week is their 6th match since August and that's not even counting all the tag matches. A 7th after Alexa has beaten her twice is just overkill. I hope Becky does something else starting January.


totally forgot about Mickie, tbh. So I guess there could be that...but still, I dont think Smackdown has the time to carry 3 womens feuds at the same time. Its either shes in the title feud or shes not doing anything, really.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky truly is the best. Shr got a luchadora more over than the cruiserweights in one match.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

^ Are those Naomi's pants? :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Spike said:


> *IT WAS ME, ALEXA! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!*


*AWW SON OF A BITCH!* :jr


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It's Becky's rematch clause match. This is a months-long feud and story pacing is important. There's no value in dragging things out. Have her win here and set-up the blowoff at the Rumble and you've got a well-structured three-act storyline. Giving Becky back the championship allows her to get real, meaningful shine, which in-turn would allow Alexa to build effective heat off of her when she gains the advantage in the lead-up to a climactic battle at the Rumble.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Lynchadora.. They almost got it right I guess.. lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Maybe I'm just in a good mood because of how fun her bits on Smackdown and Talking Smack were last night, but the only thing going forward that I'm unenthused about is the fact that the title match next week isnt gonna get a lot of time, due to everything else going on. Which probably means Alexa retains in some unsavory fashion. Which'll be fine if Becky wins it back at the Rumble


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


Starting to really fucking hate this guy.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

InsipidTazz said:


> Starting to really fucking hate this guy.


Why? He's got awesome hair!


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Loved it, But of course Becky starts getting good booking when she loses the title. Like how does she lose next week?


Immediate negative spin never change.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Guys, Becky needs our help!


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Loved it, But of course Becky starts getting good booking when she loses the title. Like how does she lose next week?


To be fair she also gets bad booking when she loses :serious: so you really cant tell anymore.
the only thing certain is that she is losing


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Why? He's got awesome hair!


Jealousy!


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

InsipidTazz said:


> Starting to really fucking hate this guy.


she looks so happy with him though. Happy Bex is best Bex :becky2


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky lynch making that lame mma fighter relevant. And people thought ufc is bigger than wwe.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Becky lynch making that lame mma fighter relevant. And people thought ufc is bigger than wwe.


Great post.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Smackdown creative needs to work on booking most of their Champions better. Becky is being booked better not as champ than as champ.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


If you're going to post the pic we might as well include the phenominal caption!:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811679570432770048


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I wish something like Saturday Morning Slam still existed, so we could get more La Lynchadora. That was probably my favorite thing shes done yet.

Also, should be noted that we dodged the bullet of having her end up being Nikki's attacker.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Reotor said:


> To be fair she also gets bad booking when she loses :serious: so you really cant tell anymore.
> *the only thing certain is that she is losing*



If it's dirty i'm ok with it. She'll probably get another rematch at Royal Rumble and hopefully wins the title back. Then Mickie James could return to face Becky which would be badass.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> *If it's dirty i'm ok with it*. She'll probably get another rematch at Royal Rumble and hopefully wins the title back. Then Mickie James could return to face Becky which would be badass.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

december_blue said:


>





december_blue said:


>


Them thighs :sodone


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

She's gonna catch a cold playing in the snow in that gettup.

Oh wait I forgot she's straight fiyah.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


literal goddess


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

december_blue said:


>


:yay


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


I'm a sucker for thighs wens3


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

They never release these pictures big enough :'(

The hottest natural woman on the roster, hands down.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Why are they dressed like that in the snow tho...

Not that I'm complaining. :angle


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

OH MY GOD CHRISTMAS BECKY YESSSS


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Becky Lynch vs. Can opener


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

PhilThePain said:


> Becky Lynch vs. Can opener


This could be one of those magic rivalries that lasts decades.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

So this week becky got la lynchadora over and showed hidden skills, talked smack about sd champs, stole the spotlight in the winter shoot and now won a hard fought battle vs a pineapple can? Is there anything she cant do?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I think that video of Becky struggling to open a can of pineapples for 13 minutes perfectly exemplified part of why I like her so much: she seems like an actual person, if that makes sense. Yeah shes pretty and an amazing wrestler and everything but she also cant operate a can opener. She's so great.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This entertained me so much for 13 minutes. I hope people bring can opener signs to shows.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

PhilThePain said:


> Becky Lynch vs. Can opener


This is embarrassing
I'm so glad you are all here
What would I do if I was on my own? find a man.

Becky is a true pioneer of the women's revolution :lol

And at 5:55 :
Like when you have the greatest women's match of all time at WrestleMania and then you get beat by Dana Brook in less than 60 seconds...You start with the momentum and then it just STOPS!

Omg, she knows...she knows :cry


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

PhilThePain said:


> Becky Lynch vs. Can opener


Can opener is the thing that finally turns Becky heel after all these months.

Embrace the hate, Becky.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

PhilThePain said:


> Becky Lynch vs. Can opener


This was great but man I was cringing when she got the knife out :woah


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Happy to come back to the thread after 2 months and see a lot of assholes like JCole gone.

Got some oldschool stuff 4U as an early Christmas gift, enjoy:

Becky vs LuFisto
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xjp16y_rebecca-knox-vs-lufisto_sport

Becky and Paige SHIMMER entrance
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x358y7e

Becky as a ref
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZE-3Pfs5DE

Some very old stuff from UK indys, when she was very green
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piuXOwReV5Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCDjPwxvgNA


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

meele said:


> Happy to come back to the thread after 2 months and *see a lot of assholes like JCole gone.*
> 
> Got some oldschool stuff 4U as an early Christmas gift, enjoy:
> 
> ...


Don't worry, there's a new guy with the exact same attitude and posting style, who coincidentally only started appearing after JCole stopped coming here:cena

Cheers for the links btw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

BOYon6_ALhU


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Don't worry, there's a new guy with the exact same attitude and posting style, who coincidentally only started appearing after JCole stopped coming here:cena
> 
> Cheers for the links btw


Lost my password. 

If not IMMEDIATELY finding the negative in EVERYTHING what Becky does in WWE and not hyper focusing on that makes me an asshole well...


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

MShea said:


> Lost my password.
> 
> If not IMMEDIATELY finding the negative in EVERYTHING what Becky does in WWE and not hyper focusing on that makes me an asshole well...


Its more about the fact that its literally the *only* thing that you do here in this thread.
I mean sure some us complain a lot for good reasons or not but we also contribute to this threads in other ways.

You never post pictures or gifs or take part in conversations.
you literally just here to downplay anyone who dares to find fault in Becky's booking and presentation in WWE, it reeks too much of trolling and baiting.

Usually I trust @CJ judgement about moderation but in your case I'm not so sure :rockwut


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

MShea said:


> Lost my password.
> 
> If not IMMEDIATELY finding the negative in EVERYTHING what Becky does in WWE and not hyper focusing on that makes me an asshole well...


Funny coming from someone that does nothing but exaggerate the negativity in this thread and ignore everything that could prove him wrong. Any time there's a positive vibe and people are happy you're nowhere to be found. You don't post gifs or pictures, you don't comment on anything Becky does and never have a positive word to say about anyone or anything. It's just snark, sarcasm and condescension in every post.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Funny coming from someone that does nothing but exaggerate the negativity in this thread and ignore everything that could prove him wrong. Any time there's a positive vibe and people are happy you're nowhere to be found. You don't post gifs or pictures, you don't comment on anything Becky does and never have a positive word to say about anyone or anything. It's just snark, sarcasm and condescension in every post.


People get to those things before I do in all honesty. But the rush to negativity isn't exaggerated. Even as something as amusing as last week's Smackdown gets spun negatively. There's little to no attempt to enjoy things for what they are. 

Then there are the creepy or negative comments about her personal life.... 

A lot of her "fans" here don't seem to want her to be happy with things. When they really, really should considering she spent seven years conflicted about Wrestling again. Yes things could be better or more coherent WWE wise but things this year have been pretty great for her. Main evented Wrestlemania and lots of people will wake up to being given her merch today but OMG SHE LOST VIA ROLL UP TO A HEEL CHEATING ON A RANDOM SMACKDOWN WWE CLEARLY HATES HER.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Reotor said:


> Its more about the fact that its literally the *only* thing that you do here in this thread.
> I mean sure some us complain a lot for good reasons or not but we also contribute to this threads in other ways.
> 
> You never post pictures or gifs or take part in conversations.
> ...


I don't mod this section. @STARBOY is the WoW/Celeb mod.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

As mentioned before the question is when Becky wins the title back not if. It wouldn't be wise to take the title back next Smackdown. More eyes would be on Becky if she won the title at Wrestlemania. Hot potatoing the title right away between 2 unequal competitors is stupid.

I wish Becky would focus more on bringing the best out of Alexa in her matches and not water herself down to Alexa's level.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

People don't have a problem with her losing dirty on occasion. What people DO have a problem with is the fact that she can barely get a win AT ALL. She had like one, ONE clean win on SD during her entire time as champion, and then got beat down afterwards. It's pathetic that the champion, can hardly win a match on TV.

She has ZERO successful clean title defenses, and her one defense they made the stupid booking decision of having the HEEL be the one who got screwed over. Your babyface champ's one title defense being tainted, WTF?

Until last week, she'd lost pretty every single segment/physical confrontation that her and Alexa got into. Which, given how much smaller and less experienced Alexa is, makes her look pathetic as well.

She's been used as a glorified jobber for pretty much her entire time on the main roster. She's used to put over the OTHER women that WWE is more interested in. Charlotte, Sasha, Alexa, heck she got jobbed out to put over Emma and freaking Dana. So yeah, many fans are skeptical, because WWE has given them every reason to be. Heck even as champion, she got jobbed out constantly.

So please, enough with this "oh you're whining because she lost once on SD" bullcrap. Because that's simply not true, and continue to peddle that nonsense does nothing to help the credibility of whomever is saying it (you know who you are). You're wrong, and people have shown over and over and over again why you're wrong.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

MShea said:


> Lost my password.
> 
> If not IMMEDIATELY finding the negative in EVERYTHING what Becky does in WWE and not hyper focusing on that makes me an asshole well...


OK, calling you an asshole was uncalled for, but I thought you were gone so I felt free to rib you.

Becky lost 4 singles feuds since her debut, her entire title run was nothing but getting pinned and beaten, and I'm pretty sure that she will lose her feud with Alexa and she will be a 0-5 at that point. You have to hyperfocus to find the positives, the negatives are all over the place.

We complain because we care.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

That can opener video is already better than Perry Saturn and Moppy.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

meele said:


> We complain because we care.


Or a lot of people here to a deranged degree don't understand where her strengths are or what her character is despite me explaining it several times or self identifying as massive fans. She's as over as ever as she doesn't need to win often. But I guess I've more faith her in talent also functioning eyes and ears.

But continue to completely lose your shit when she isn't booked like Charlotte (the two couldn't be more different strengths wise but I am talking to the wall on that one) or for the nth time convince yourself WWE is done with Becky as she lost a match on Smackdown to a cheating heel.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

MShea said:


> Or a lot of people here to a deranged degree don't understand where her strengths are or what her character is despite me explaining it several times or self identifying as massive fans. She's as over as ever as she doesn't need to win often. But I guess I've more faith her in talent also functioning eyes and ears.
> 
> But completely continue to lose your shit when she isn't booked like Charlotte (the two couldn't be more different strengths wise but I am talking to the wall on that one) or for the nth time convince yourself WWE is done with Becky as she lost a match on Smackdown to a cheating heel.


Must we go over this again?

She has a lot of streghts, she can sell a win just as good as a loss, and her offense looks really good and agressive, yet they never play to these strenghts, do they?

Her gimmick is a badass Lass Kicker, she is the heviest, strongest and the tallest woman on SDL, the only one with legit fighting expirience, beating her should be something rare and meaningful, not just a casuality. The babyface doesn't always have to be an underdog, it's this cookie cutter way of thinking that makes most feuds and championship runs the same.

It's been obvious that WWE is the worst at booking anything, right next to TNA. These 2 keep trading WON's annual "worst promotion of the year" award for a reason. Yet you are there trying to prove that WWE is actually being smart about her (and everyone else's) booking. Beating your fresh, babyface champ, who has little credibility to begin with, repedatly, isn't smart by any strech of imagination.

How about you post some pics/gifs?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> Or a lot of people here to a deranged degree don't understand where her strengths are or what her character is despite me explaining it several times or self identifying as massive fans. She's as over as ever as she doesn't need to win often. But I guess I've more faith her in talent also functioning eyes and ears.
> 
> But continue to completely lose your shit when she isn't booked like Charlotte (the two couldn't be more different strengths wise but I am talking to the wall on that one) or for the nth time convince yourself WWE is done with Becky as she lost a match on Smackdown to a cheating heel.


WWE openly promoted her as a lovable loser before and the crowd cooled on her. Becky losing will eventually stop helping the heels get over and will be met with apathy. They never gave her much of a story to work with when she was champ, but now they are giving her at least something to work with that's why she's getting more over. Becky could be a great champion she just needs something at least decent to work with. They've always made the mistake of writing the heel as the protagonist when the face is champion when you always write the champion that way. 

Becky really doesn't win enough that's the thing. She doesn't need to win all the time but she should never win with any sort of controversy.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> As mentioned before the question is when Becky wins the title back not if. It wouldn't be wise to take the title back next Smackdown. More eyes would be on Becky if she won the title at Wrestlemania. Hot potatoing the title right away between 2 unequal competitors is stupid.
> 
> I wish Becky would focus more on bringing the best out of Alexa in her matches and not water herself down to Alexa's level.


The last thing that they need to do is to drag this out until Mania. Also I have no confidence that she'd actually be allowed to win at Mania anyway. That's what's hurt the Raw women's division, dragging things out too long.

And after months and months of near-constant lose and humiliation, saying "well their MIGHT be a payoff, like half a year from now," no just no. Have her win it back this week, and prove that she's better right now.

This wouldn't be "hot patatoing" unless they then go on to trade it a few more times.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

It's pointless to do the same song and dance all over again. It's unlikely that Becky will win the championship tomorrow but we'll see what happens when it happens. She'll finally get someone else to feud with which is a good thing as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> The last thing that they need to do is to drag this out until Mania. Also I have no confidence that she'd actually be allowed to win at Mania anyway. That's what's hurt the Raw women's division, dragging things out too long.
> 
> And after months and months of near-constant lose and humiliation, saying "well their MIGHT be a payoff, like half a year from now," no just no. Have her win it back this week, and prove that she's better right now.
> 
> This wouldn't be "hot patatoing" unless they then go on to trade it a few more times.


You just don't get it do you? Wrestlemania is a big stage where a lot of eyes will be on Becky. It helps her more to win on a big stage as opposed to a random Smackdown. 

They dragged a feud out for 2 reasons: 1. Brand split 2. to present the top women as big deals.

Becky winning the title twice quickly would hurt her just like it hurt Paige.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> You just don't get it do you? Wrestlemania is a big stage where a lot of eyes will be on Becky. It helps her more to win on a big stage as opposed to a random Smackdown.
> 
> They dragged a feud out for 2 reasons: 1. Brand split 2. to present the top women as big deals.
> 
> Becky winning the title twice quickly would hurt her just like it hurt Paige.


Winning tomorrow is better IMO aswell. When Becky won the title at Backlash I said that the best thing to do is to take it from her in a tables match at TLC. Little did I know that they will ruin her reputation during her own run and loosing the tables match will make her look like a babyface that can't keep it's own promises (again) whereas Alexa will have proven that Becky is a loser, just like she promised she would.

Never prove the heel right - remember?

Will winning the title back in, probably, like a 7 minute match at WM after being beaten on for 5, with a quick dis-arm-her would feel rewarding for being humiliated and assaulted and brutalized for half a year? Besides, unlike Sasha or Charlotte, Alexa is beating Becky basically clean all the time with no outside interferences. Being beaten like that, she might not be over by WM, as the crowd will see her like a geek.

Some negativity:

Becky will likely lose tomorrow and they will move on to Nikki vs Alexa. And to think that we were all sure that Alexa is just a temporary feud for Becky just few months ago. To be honest I wouldn't be suprised if Becky never wins a singles feud in her career. WWE usues her to drag green workers and put them over, that's the role WWE sees her in, and they are the most stubborn idiots, they are like 10 yo kids, impossible to reason with, they might just keep on using her the way she has been used the past 18 months.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

meele said:


> Winning tomorrow is better IMO aswell. When Becky won the title at Backlash I said that the best thing to do is to take it from her in a tables match at TLC. Little did I know that they will ruin her reputation during her own run and loosing the tables match will make her look like a babyface that can't keep it's own promises (again) whereas Alexa will have proven that Becky is a loser, just like she promised she would.
> 
> Never prove the heel right - remember?
> 
> ...


Becky won the feud with Natalya. It was on Smackdown to zero fanfare after losing to her on PPV, but still, Becky won the last match.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Becky won the feud with Natalya. It was on Smackdown to zero fanfare after losing to her on PPV, but still, Becky won the last match.


Didn't really feel like a won feud, did it? And yeah, her reactions were dead after loosing at Battleground. It would have been more of a win, if she won at the PPV, and got beaten at SDL. Then I would say that "she beat Nattie in a feud".


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Winning tomorrow is better IMO aswell. When Becky won the title at Backlash I said that the best thing to do is to take it from her in a tables match at TLC. Little did I know that they will ruin her reputation during her own run and loosing the tables match will make her look like a babyface that can't keep it's own promises (again) whereas Alexa will have proven that Becky is a loser, just like she promised she would.
> 
> Never prove the heel right - remember?
> 
> ...


I'm not so sure about that. I don't know whose crazy idea it is that heels keep their promises and the faces never do but they couldn't be more ass backwards.

Becky may fall to rise again if she's getting a redemption story. Those wings in her special entrance looked like phoenix wings.

Wrestlemania's main card seems like it's going to 5 hours.

I'm thinking fans won't let Becky go and i'm predicting there will be Backlash if they tried Nikki/Alexa at mania. Why did they pan to Charlotte grinning after Nikki got attacked at Survivor Series? She seemed like she was up to something.

Becky has won 2 feuds one against Natalya and one against Brie.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Becky won the feud with Natalya. It was on Smackdown to zero fanfare after losing to her on PPV, but still, Becky won the last match.


Becky losing the PPV match, which is the important match, means she lost the feud.
The fact she got zero fanfare at the next match reinforces that.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky losing will eventually stop helping the heels get over and will be met with apathy.


I can confirm that, I couldn't even look at any wwe program after she lost the title match. Hard to enjoy a show where the bad guys keep winning all the time. It gets to the point of any pay off not being worth all the suffering.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> Becky will likely lose tomorrow and they will move on to Nikki vs Alexa.


everything else aside, I really dont think this ends until the Rumble. Nikki _just_ started a new feud, they arent gonna dump that immediately and feed Alexa to her I dont think.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> WWE openly promoted her as a lovable loser before and the crowd cooled on her.


Stopped reading after this as it simply isn't true. You create these narratives and will them to be to true only to be proven wrong time after time after.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

meele said:


> Becky will likely lose tomorrow and they will move on to Nikki vs Alexa. And to think that we were all sure that Alexa is just a temporary feud for Becky just few months ago. *To be honest I wouldn't be suprised if Becky never wins a singles feud in her career. *WWE usues her to drag green workers and put them over, that's the role WWE sees her in, and they are the most stubborn idiots, they are like 10 yo kids, impossible to reason with, they might just keep on using her the way she has been used the past 18 months.


Seriously this thread oh my God. You will be wrong as you've been in the past and will learn zero.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thread is borderline Paige level now


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

STARBOY said:


> Thread is borderline Paige level now


Which is really sad. Becky and Becky character is so much fun. Little in this thread is anything I'd associate her with. The MOST negative thread about the most positive person.

There's absolutely no nuisance is people's negative takes. WWE has given up on here, WWE dislikes her, will never win a feud again etc etc. Despite all evidence to the contrary. 

Do I just accept these people are irrational weirdos or will I continue with the idea they can be rationalised with?


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

MShea said:


> Which is really sad. Becky and Becky character is so much fun. Little in this thread is anything I'd associate her with. The MOST negative thread about the most positive person.
> 
> There's absolutely no nuisance is people's negative takes. WWE has given up on here, WWE dislikes her, will never win a feud again etc etc. *Despite all evidence to the contrary.
> *
> Do I just accept these people are irrational weirdos or will I continue with the idea they can be rationalised with?


What evidenvce?

Like honestly, what makes you so convinced that WWE has any intention of pushing her? How is the story of her character not painful to follow?

WWE is clearly high on people like Sasha, Alexa, Charlotte, Bayley, even Nikki, but Becky?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

just for the fun of it @MShea, what is your prediction for tomorrow's match?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> Stopped reading after this as it simply isn't true. You create these narratives and will them to be to true only to be proven wrong time after time after.


Why did the crowd cool on her then? The story was about Alexa when Becky was champ which was when her reactions started getting quieter? 

I want you to explain Becky in full?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> Which is really sad. Becky and Becky character is so much fun. Little in this thread is anything I'd associate her with. The MOST negative thread about the most positive person.
> 
> There's absolutely no nuisance is people's negative takes. WWE has given up on here, WWE dislikes her, will never win a feud again etc etc. Despite all evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Do I just accept these people are irrational weirdos or will I continue with the idea they can be rationalised with?


heres the thing dude, you're contributing to the negativity just as much if not moreso than everyone else in this thread. You continue to be combative but yet offer no actual reason, discussion, ideas or theories on anything that anyone says besides just to call them wrong and deranged. Sure the snap judgments of many here, myself included, are not super constructive, but neither is repeatedly saying everyone here is negative and deranged then give no _actual_ evidence or reasoning as to _why_ their viewpoint is wrong. You aren't trying to rationalize with anyone, you're just trying to further stir everyone up.

I just went back and checked, there was 1 negative post in the timespan between her segment on Tuesday, which you focused on instead of acknowledging the positive ones, until you once again popped in going on about how everyone here is negative on Christmas Eve when, thanks to you, the thread again turned hyper negative.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> heres the thing dude, you're contributing to the negativity just as much if not moreso than everyone else in this thread.


False. Just read this utter nonsense I am quoting for example:


meele said:


> What evidenvce?
> 
> Like honestly, what makes you so convinced that WWE has any intention of pushing her? How is the story of her character not painful to follow?
> 
> WWE is clearly high on people like Sasha, Alexa, Charlotte, Bayley, even Nikki, but Becky?


You are literally out to lunch here. No one I know thinks the same as you if I showed others they'd laugh. How can you watch WWE TV and think this way? 



Acezwicker said:


> Why did the crowd cool on her then? The story was about Alexa when Becky was champ which was when her reactions started getting quieter?
> 
> I want you to explain Becky in full?


I literally don't know where to begin with this total lunacy. Most of these takes are totally off the deep end. The crowd never cooled on her and even if they did they are back into her and she's more popular than Bayley. 



Acezwicker said:


> I want you to explain Becky in full?


I've done it dozens of times. Within the last two days but it is like to talking to a wall.

A Becky fan thread to err to optimism not relentless negativity especially when she is being pushed.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> just for the fun of it @MShea, what is your prediction for tomorrow's match?


I don't see Becky winning the title.

But I *GUARANTEE* these former AJ Lee/Paige obsessive fan types will rush to find a negative.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

MShea said:


> You are literally out to lunch here. No one I know thinks the same as you if I showed others they'd laugh. How can you watch WWE TV and think this way?


I asked for evidence, not whether your friends would laugh or not.

I think it's time for every common visitor of this forum to add MShea/JCole to the ignore list.

Whether he's a troll, or just has a different opinion, it's not doing this thread any good.

Because having a conversation with you man is like:


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> False. Just read this utter nonsense I am quoting for example


the thing is, again, you're further stoking this fire of negativity by doing this Rovert-type 'talking without saying anything' schtick. You're provoking people into being negative, as none of those responses you're quoting would've existed as is without you in the first place. Not a single one of your posts is anything of substance or 'evidence' but every one has the same weird smugness of "I know something you dont know, you're an idiot for not knowing what that is, no I wont tell you what it is" which hey, may be true, but it doesnt contribute anything.




> I've done it dozens of times. Within the last two days but it is like to talking to a wall.


The only thing you've said is that Becky doesnt have the same strengths as Charlotte (which isnt a point anyone was arguing for, I dont think) and that shes better in the chase, which is subjective. Thats it.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

meele said:


> I asked for evidence, not whether your friends would laugh or not.
> 
> I think it's time for every common visitor of this forum to add MShea/JCole to the ignore list.
> 
> ...


My evidence is a set of eyes, ears and a reasonable degree of intelligence.

Becky is Wrestling for the title on TV AND at Madison Square Garden in 48 hour span. It takes next level delusion to think the way you do.

Stop acting like you are a long time fan btw.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> the thing is, again, you're further stoking this fire of negativity by doing this Rovert-type 'talking without saying anything' schtick. You're provoking people into being negative, as none of those responses you're quoting would've existed as is without you in the first place. Not a single one of your posts is anything of substance or 'evidence' but every one has the same weird smugness of "I know something you dont know, you're an idiot for not knowing what that is, no I wont tell you what it is" which hey, may be true, but it doesnt contribute anything.


It is hard to rationalise with deeply irrational people who no sell any positive information instead they latch on to every single possible slight or imaginary slights.

Becky is Wrestling for the title on TV AND at Madison Square Garden in 48 hour span. That's an amazing achievement but her "fans" are posting the stupidest takes. 



adudeirl said:


> The only thing you've said is that Becky doesnt have the same strengths as Charlotte (which isnt a point anyone was arguing for, I dont think) and that shes better in the chase, which is subjective. Thats it.


The some selective reading.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> I literally don't know where to begin with this total lunacy. Most of these takes are totally off the deep end. The crowd never cooled on her and even if they did they are back into her and she's more popular than Bayley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with the exaggerated statements? They were louder for Becky before she won the championship at Backlash than when she was Champion. Her booking wasn't really good as champion hence why her reactions got lower. They are back now that she has a goal. 

You've said Becky is better in the chase than champion. I don't agree, I think she could be a great champion. Give her goal as champion going forward and there you go.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> It is hard to rationalise with deeply irrational people who no sell any positive information instead they latch on to every single possible slight or imaginary slights.
> 
> Becky is Wrestling for the title on TV AND at Madison Square Garden in 48 hour span. That's an amazing achievement but her "fans" are posting the stupidest takes.


nobody is denying the accomplishment. hell nobody, including yourself, even brought up the accomplishment until right now. If you would like to change the narrative of this thread, maybe you should consider contributing to that change yourself instead of dragging on with this whole crusade thing your doing, because I sure would like to talk more about the best all around female performer in the entire company again.



MShea said:


> The some selective reading.


I would love to be wrong, so please direct me to one of the dozens of times you've expanded on 'explaining' Becky to us. I would have no problem admitting that I missed something.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> What's with the exaggerated statements? They were louder for Becky before she won the championship at Backlash than when she was Champion. Her booking wasn't really good as champion hence why her reactions got lower. They are back now that she has a goal.
> 
> You've said Becky is better in the chase than champion. I don't agree, I think she could be a great champion. Give her goal as champion going forward and there you go.


Way less exaggerated than most of the nonsense gets posted here. 

Admitting otherwise in your two points above wouldn't suit the narrative you push about WWE disliking here which most rational people, reviewers and peers consider nonsense. 

Your boundaries of what you'd consider Becky successful don't exist given how WWE books and structures their programming. Rather than realising/accepting the obvious. You prefer to live in negativity. I realise the obvious that WWE will WWE. Becky is very smart person who made I knowing to choice to join WWE.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> nobody is denying the accomplishment.


People just today said WWE doesn't think much of her and that she's a glorified jobber. So wrong.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> People just today said WWE doesn't think much of her and that she's a glorified jobber. So wrong.


I mean if we wanna talk about selective reading.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> If you would like to change the narrative of this thread, maybe you should consider contributing to that change yourself instead of dragging on with this whole crusade thing your doing, because I sure would like to talk more about the best all around female performer in the entire company again.


Join me to out arguing to knuckleheads and obsessives then. I shouldn't be the only one doing it. 

WWE will never book her like an unstoppable monster. Anyone expects that is completely nuts. 

Becky has had an amazing 2016. Accomplished most of her dreams but no one would realise that reading garbage takes about WWE's perception of her. She main evented Wrestlemania you dopes.


adudeirl said:


> I mean if we wanna talk about selective reading.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...-becky-lynch-megathread-288.html#post64562697


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

well that escalated quickly...

I personally think that Becky will win the title again, probably wont happen tomorrow.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> Join me to out arguing to knuckleheads and obsessives then. I shouldn't be the only one doing it.


Yeah, because arguing like you do really adds to boosting the positivity levels here :becky2. You should try to actually, like, point those positive things out more, instead of of calling people deranged for looking at something too broadly and reacting as such. I've been trying to do that, and besides after she lost the title I've been doing an ok job at it I think. But I cant tell you what to do, so.



MShea said:


> WWE will never book her like an unstoppable monster. Anyone expects that is completely nuts.


I agree, but thats not the actual problem people have, even if they dont phrase it well. Theres a difference between booking and presentation, and I think the real issue is more presentation, which... 



MShea said:


> Becky has had an amazing 2016. Accomplished most of her dreams but no one would realise that reading garbage takes about WWE's perception of her. She main evented Wrestlemania you dopes.


She has! I have no doubt that shes personally very happy about that. But considering that shes, again, the most talented all around female performer they have, there should not be as much of a dropoff in how important the likes of Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley are presented to be and how important Becky is presented to be. Thats the real issue, and that issue could be solved in a number of different ways, but for whatever reason they arent elevating her to that level as being equal with the guys that the other 3 are. And thats the underlying thing people are frustrated with. And she doesnt need to be a monster or have a 15 PPV win streak going to get to that.



MShea said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...-becky-lynch-megathread-288.html#post64562697


ok, but my point was that you didnt bring up this accomplishment at all, and that guy isnt dismissing that particular accomplishment. Hes going overboard, sure, but thats not what I was talking about.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

You know guys, this thread was once a wonderful place.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> Way less exaggerated than most of the nonsense gets posted here.
> 
> Admitting otherwise in your two points above wouldn't suit the narrative you push about WWE disliking here which most rational people, reviewers and peers consider nonsense.
> 
> Your boundaries of what you'd consider Becky successful don't exist given how WWE books and structures their programming. Rather than realising/accepting the obvious. You prefer to live in negativity. I realise the obvious that WWE will WWE. Becky is very smart person who made I knowing to choice to join WWE.


In reality WWE probably likes Becky very much honestly. Not sure if they see her as top female face on Smackdown or a number 2 face. I've said before, she will be champion again.

Multiple time champion, featured on T.v regularly, in promotional material, always on the big events. That is what I consider a success.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> You know guys, this thread was once a wonderful place.


you're right, I apologize.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I've found some Becky house show matches on youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQwIm70ta9M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q5D6-r4Qpc


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

she doesnt usually have her hand taped up like she does in the last pic, right? hope thats not bad.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> she doesnt usually have her hand taped up like she does in the last pic, right? hope thats not bad.


I hope that's not an injury to her hand. It would be badass looks wise, if starts taping her fists as part of her gimmick.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

adudeirl said:


>


Pure armporn. Absolute filth. I love it.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Banez said:


> well that escalated quickly...
> 
> I personally think that Becky will win the title again, probably wont happen tomorrow.


No shes a glorified jobber and will never win a feud in her WWE career. 



Asuka842 said:


> She's been used as a glorified jobber for pretty much her entire time on the main roster.


She won't be at Rumble as WWE sees nothing in her. This thread told me. 



Acezwicker said:


> I hope that's not an injury to her hand.


You probably do.


Acezwicker said:


> It would be badass looks wise, if starts taping her fists as part of her gimmick.


Oh wait you do.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Spike said:


> Pure armporn. Absolute filth. I love it.


Creepy.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

@MShea

OK, first of all, I didn't say that she will DEFINItELY never win a feud.

I said that I wouldn't be suprised if that happened, as 18 months in, she is still yet to win a singles match on a PPV for example.

Second of all, no, I'm not a "long time fan", and I never said or pretended I was, altough I did my absolute best to catch up on the career of Rebecca Knox, and she is actually the reason why I'm on this thread in the first place.

Don't message me anymmore, please.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> You probably do.
> 
> Oh wait you do.


I don't want Becky to get injured. Female fighters tape their fists all the time.

You're starting to come off as a troll.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't want Becky to get injured. Female fighters tape their fists all the time.
> 
> You're starting to come off as a troll.


lol "starting".


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> lol "starting".


I'm being generous.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

meele said:


> @MShea
> 
> OK, first of all, I didn't say that she will DEFINItELY never win a feud.
> 
> ...


Big shock. Fake fan is fake. 

Personally will celebrate Becky's every single success as there's no time to waste. Will match her positivity and then some as she has repaid my trust continually. Will question that when it stops but it never has. 0

While supposed fans will question her, her talent, her ability to get over to every audience regardless of circumstance and most creepily her personal life.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

MShea said:


> No shes a glorified jobber and will never win a feud in her WWE career.


You are entitled to your opinion, i disagree


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

MShea said:


> Creepy.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

OK guys, if I could ask all of you a favor, PLEASE STOP REPLYING TO MShea.

He's become the centre of attention on this thread, instead of Becky, and it's all our faul as we keep akcnowledging him.

Like come on, let's not get worked over by an internet troll guys


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky Lynch: Better wrestler, better talker, better pun-er than Alexa


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813598145963819008


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It's very evident that Becky is the one carrying the matches between her and Alexa. She is working around Alexa in her matches so she has to slow down/ water her style down so Alexa can keep up. I feel Becky should be bringing the best out of Alexa instead, but unfortunately Alexa can't take most of Becky's big moves/offense.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

heres another shot of her hand all taped up


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

meele said:


> OK guys, if I could ask all of you a favor, PLEASE STOP REPLYING TO MShea.
> 
> He's become the centre of attention on this thread, instead of Becky, and it's all our faul as we keep akcnowledging him.
> 
> Like come on, let's not get worked over by an internet troll guys


Just because I am not entertaining your nonsense doesn't make me a troll. I am expressing what is the majority opinion everywhere else I post or read.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I hope the match tonight gets a decent amount of time (though I'm not holding my breath given everything else on the show) and if Alexa retains its like, via something overtly dirty. Typically when Bex loses dirty its usually sorta subtle and they kinda gloss over it, like at Battleground, which is annoying. I also hope Alexa can keep up with her tonight. These are reasonable requests, I think.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I hope the match tonight gets a decent amount of time (though I'm not holding my breath given everything else on the show) and if Alexa retains its like, via something overtly dirty. Typically when Bex loses dirty its usually sorta subtle and they kinda gloss over it, like at Battleground, which is annoying. I also hope Alexa can keep up with her tonight. These are reasonable requests, I think.


The deal with SDL is that they are going for this "less is more" shtick, and I can see how it could work, as you have to be on the edge of your seat, because the finish is probably gonna be more unexpected. They are trying to get the eye rake over, as Becky keeps loosing to it, but they don't realise that it's been done to death, and as a character Becky should know better, and learn from her mistakes to avoid getting raked again.

But if on Raw you have women beting the life out of eachother and kicking out of their finishers, that makes Becky and other SDL superstars look weak.

The best way to end this match is a DQ after an eye rake. Alexa kept doing it over and over again, and finally got caught and lost the match, and altough she retains the title, Becky retains the contendership aswell, and the feud continues.

The thing is that I don't see WWE have any time for the SDL women's championship match on Royal Rumble, maybe on the pre-show, so Alexa might just get a pin after a DDT (which hasn't beaten anyone except for Becky yet, so it's not much of a finish) and end this horrible burial right there.

I actually went back and watched the first contract signing, the one before No Mercy. Alexa has proven every single sentence she said. It was like she was seeing into the future.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I hope the match tonight gets a decent amount of time (though I'm not holding my breath given everything else on the show) and if Alexa retains its like, via something overtly dirty. Typically when Bex loses dirty its usually sorta subtle and they kinda gloss over it, like at Battleground, which is annoying. I also hope Alexa can keep up with her tonight. These are reasonable requests, I think.


hey I got what I wanted mostly


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

There was some kind of fuck up with the ref's count, it looked really bad. I'm not too bothered with the result, at least Alexa actually cheated this time around. I really hope they have something planned for Becky at WM.

The match itself was mediocre though, formulaic as hell.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Get her the fuck on RAW, I'm not joking. Her booking garbage regardless so it's fine. At least on RAW she'll have half decent matches, this is only makes her look worse getting dominated by Green ass Alexa.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I'd have to watch it again, but once again it looked like Alexa was a full step behind everything Becky was trying to do and most of the match looked sloppy as hell.

At least the finish didnt make Becky look like a geek, so thats good. No idea what theyre gonna do now though, unless its Mickie (and that didnt look at all like Mickie) under the mask, and Alexas arm looked awesome


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Strategize said:


> Get her the fuck on RAW, I'm not joking. Her booking garbage regardless so it's fine. At least on RAW she'll have half decent matches, this is only makes her look worse getting dominated by Green ass Alexa.


It's getting to a point wee id rather watch her Vs Nattie instead. They at least don't have to carry eachother. 
The Alexa marks are becoming to much too. Like how can you watch that match and say Alexa is right there with Becky? WTF. I'd take Becky Vs Sasha,Charlotte,Bayley,Emma and even Alica Fox then watch another Alexa match.:frown2:


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

Seeing Alexa fully duck out of that dropkick before Becky even got close was painful.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

jesus christ I didnt even realize until now

Becky got turned on by her own alter-ego



Strategize said:


> Get her the fuck on RAW, I'm not joking. (...) At least on RAW she'll have half decent matches, this is only makes her look worse getting dominated by Green ass Alexa.


thats a fair point actually. I'll cut Alexa some slack because its not her fault that shes in this position, but she just cant bring it to Beckys level yet, and frankly that may be doing more harm than any booking decisions might be.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky showing whose boss. Carries alexa created la luchadora and destroyed bliss arm! Becky a wrestling genius. Too bad wwe made ger lose again.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I liked the match and thought it was pretty good. Becky is clearly the one carrying the match. It sucks that Becky really has to hold back on most of her advanced move-set. Alexa really is not on the level yet and it's very clear. That said her gear tonight looked pretty damn good.

When it comes to the who was La Luchadora this week please be Mickie James and not Tamina. If you thought Becky carrying Alexa was a lot just imagine if it's Tamina.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

if she has to carry a feud with fucking Tamina...

whatever, no use getting worked up about that unless it happens.

Twitter seems to think it was that Deonna Purrazzo girl under the mask, which could be really interesting, and while I havent seen her not in .gif form she apparently can really go. Or it could be that shes just a placeholder for it to be Mickie, which would be a weird way to go about bringing her back.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I hope this attire stays it looked awesome on Becky. 

That La Luchadora looked really short and the facial structure actually did look like Deonna Purrazzo. If it is her was this about when Becky called Deonna a local? I guess it could come off dismissive, but she really wasn't given a name.

I noticed she did the horns, was more aggressive and busted out some moves from her Rebecca Knox days.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

So is Alexa vs Becky over now? Has Becky just lost her only title feud, and that's all she wrote?
I mean she got pinnned in the title rematch, so she is not the contender anymore.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

meele said:


> So is Alexa vs Becky over now? Has Becky just lost her only title feud, and that's all she wrote?
> I mean she got pinnned in the title rematch, so she is not the contender anymore.


No, unless they want to kill the division with a Naomi Vs Alexa feud. Theres not enough women on the roster. What now, Becky feuds with this fake Lynchadora jobber? I doubt it.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> No, unless they want to kill the division with a Naomi Vs Alexa feud. Theres not enough women on the roster. What now, Becky feuds with this fake Lynchadora jobber? I doubt it.


They will probably reveal who the masked woman was and, yes Becky will feud with her most likely. And I could see Alexa vs Naomi happening, and it would actually be pretty entertaining to see Alexa flop as a champ and have bad matches.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> They will probably reveal who the masked woman was and, yes Becky will feud with her most likely. And I could see Alexa vs Naomi happening, and it would actually be pretty entertaining to see Alexa flop as a champ and have bad matches.


I see people on this site are blaming Becky for Alexa's botches citing stupid shit like " she hasn't had a memorable match since Mania" or star ratings and i'm thinking is this couldn't be further from the truth. Becky is always the strong link in every Alexa match. She's always calling and carrying them and she consistently out wrestles her opponent. Star ratings don't mean anything. 

Those Alexa/Naomi matches are sure going to be classics, oh wait no they won't. People will realize Becky wasn't the weak link of those matches real quick and it's going to be hilarious.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> *I see people on this site are blaming Becky for Alexa's botches citing stupid shit like " she hasn't had a memorable match since Mania" or star ratings and i'm thinking is this couldn't be further from the truth. Becky is always the strong link in every Alexa match. She's always calling and carrying them and she consistently out wrestles her opponent. Star ratings don't mean anything. *
> 
> Those Alexa/Naomi matches are sure going to be classics, oh wait no they won't. People will realize Becky wasn't the weak link of those matches real quick and it's going to be hilarious.


I never disagreed with that statement. Becky hasn't had a good match since Mania, because she is not supposed to. Her matches with Nattie weren't designed to be anything special and she can't get a great match working Alexa, but noone is saying that she is a bad wrestler. The reason why she is being punished by working with Alexa and why a lot of people have been worked into thinking that Alexa is amazing is eactly because Becky is really good.

Nevermind Naomi, just imagine Alexa vs Nikki at WM being a dieseaster. I mean we will never get the keyfabe revenge of Becky beating Alexa, so we might just enjoy the shoot revenge, which will be Alexa's failure in the main event.

BTW, if the masked woman is someone new, then Becky is loosing another another another feud. They won't beat a fresh superstar right after debuting her. Becky is the least reliable babyface at this point and they still keep pushing it further and further.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> I see people on this site are blaming Becky for Alexa's botches citing stupid shit like " she hasn't had a memorable match since Mania" or star ratings and i'm thinking is this couldn't be further from the truth. Becky is always the strong link in every Alexa match. She's always calling and carrying them and she consistently out wrestles her opponent. Star ratings don't mean anything.
> 
> Those Alexa/Naomi matches are sure going to be classics, oh wait no they won't. People will realize Becky wasn't the weak link of those matches real quick and it's going to be hilarious.


That's why those people are idiots. Even if the Naomi and Alexa feud happens and it's shit(most definitely). Those people will just blame Naomi and say there's no one on Alexa's level. Yes they are that delusional(not talking about all, just a select few)


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Funny how wwe makes becky lynch a jobber but still can be considered their biggest woman draw. Her merch sells the fastest even though sasha is far morr protected and only give her more. Her convention lines sell out. Wonder if they are choosing alexa over her at mania which will be a big mistake.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> I never disagreed with that statement. Becky hasn't had a good match since Mania, because she is not supposed to. Her matches with Nattie weren't designed to be anything special and she can't get a great match working Alexa, but noone is saying that she is a bad wrestler. The reason why she is being punished by working with Alexa and why a lot of people have been worked into thinking that Alexa is amazing is eactly because Becky is really good.
> 
> Nevermind Naomi, just imagine Alexa vs Nikki at WM being a dieseaster. I mean we will never get the keyfabe revenge of Becky beating Alexa, so we might just enjoy the shoot revenge, which will be Alexa's failure in the main event.
> 
> BTW, if the masked woman is someone new, then Becky is loosing another another another feud. They won't beat a fresh superstar right after debuting her. Becky is the least reliable babyface at this point and they still keep pushing it further and further.


I do! The standard of which most people on here consider "good matches" are spotfests. In reality they wouldn't know what a good match is or know what they are watching if they didn't wrestle that kind of style. Becky has got good matches out of Alexa and Natalya since the brand split, but not great matches simply because they can't produce on that level at this point. Becky is clearly carrying the matches no question.

I'll say if Alexa/Nikki at Wrestlemania disappoints i'm laughing my ass off. People will overhype any potential Alexa has and wanted her to win the title immediately, unaware they are hurting her future growth. 

It's likely someone un-signed like Deonna Purrazzo. They need Becky so badly because Nikki isn't going to cut it as solo face especially with so many green performers. I remember Nikki Natalya being bad.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Funny how wwe makes becky lynch a jobber but still can be considered their biggest woman draw. Her merch sells the fastest even though sasha is far morr protected and only give her more. Her convention lines sell out. Wonder if they are choosing alexa over her at mania which will be a big mistake.


She's been put in the let's get other's over with no self benefit role. Nikki or Becky would be facing Alexa. I can see Backlash for Nikki, if they do Nikki/Alexa at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

If Luchadora is this Deonna girl then that's pretty crap. I've only seen her wrestle once and that was a squash match with Asuka, but seeing as her in ring debut was less than 3 years ago, it's unlikely she's any good. Becky feuding with another green rookie wouldn't be much fun. Not like Tamina is any better though. I would actually prefer they just drop this. Even a feud with Eva would be better.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Here is what Matt Morgan wrote to Becky.

"straight fire girl! You're doing such an amazing job for the women's roster on SmackDown that you do not even need a title, that you're doing more right now to not just be a leader, but to be the top dog on that show right now and giving others that "fire" rub lol. Anybody can be booked as a champion, not anybody can make every single opponent better but just sharing the ring with them. Incredible job!!"

I'm fairly certain Becky will win the title back. The question is when.

I don't mind Becky being out of the title picture it's just I wish she had 10+ minutes to show what she can do on ppvs.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> Here is what Matt Morgan wrote to Becky.
> 
> "straight fire girl! You're doing such an amazing job for the women's roster on SmackDown that you do not even need a title, that you're doing more right now to not just be a leader, but to be the top dog on that show right now and giving others that "fire" rub lol. Anybody can be booked as a champion, not anybody can make every single opponent better but just sharing the ring with them. Incredible job!!"
> 
> ...



Came here to post this actually! GREAT words by Matt Morgan!



Acezwicker said:


> I see people on this site are blaming Becky for Alexa's botches citing stupid shit like " she hasn't had a memorable match since Mania" o*r star ratings *and i'm thinking is this couldn't be further from the truth. Becky is always the strong link in every Alexa match. She's always calling and carrying them and she consistently out wrestles her opponent. Star ratings don't mean anything.
> 
> Those Alexa/Naomi matches are sure going to be classics, oh wait no they won't. People will realize Becky wasn't the weak link of those matches real quick and it's going to be hilarious.



ANY IDIOT, who uses the star rating excuse again Becky is just burying himself.
You want to know what are the three highest rated ONE on ONE matches on PPV this year?
it's Becky vs Charlotte, Nattie vs Charlotte, AND Becky vs Nattie wit ***1/4 

The highest match Charlotte and Sasha got was the Ironwoman match with *** and the others **3/4.
EVEN WITH HALF THE TIME, HALF THE OPPORTUNITY, ALL THE INTERFERENCE FROM RIC FLAIR, THE STUPID FINISHERS, Becky and Nattie managed to have better "STAR RATED MATCHES" THAN THE ones the company is pushing as transcendent talents.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Here is what Matt Morgan wrote to Becky.
> 
> "straight fire girl! You're doing such an amazing job for the women's roster on SmackDown that you do not even need a title, that you're doing more right now to not just be a leader, but to be the top dog on that show right now and giving others that "fire" rub lol. Anybody can be booked as a champion, not anybody can make every single opponent better but just sharing the ring with them. Incredible job!!"
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the title is a reward for how hard you work. Or at least it should be. That's the entire concept of why a championship would be important to the talent. Treating Becky like this might kill her motivation to actually be the champion. That second to last sentence is a bit backwards. It shouldn't be: "Anybody can be booked as a champion, not anybody can make every single opponent better but just sharing the ring with them."

BUT

"Someone who can make every single opponent better but just sharing the ring with them should be booked as a champion".

Both sentences are true though, I guess.

Alexa was a sack of potatoes in that match, now that I look at it. She was doing only the simple stuff, and still kept screwing up. And she's the champ fpalm

Becky will be fine without a title as long as they give her wins to recover from this terrible title run that hurt her credibility, which they probably won't. They should give her something, like an injury angle to have an ecuse for her losses, or have the dis-arm-her be protected so that it's a sure instant tap out. Just anything at all. Then again, I'm criticising WWE's managment... waters wet.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Yeah, but the title is a reward for how hard you work. Or at least it should be. That's the entire concept of why a championship would be important to the talent. Treating Becky like this might kill her motivation to actually be the champion. That second to last sentence is a bit backwards. It shouldn't be: "Anybody can be booked as a champion, not anybody can make every single opponent better but just sharing the ring with them."
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


The title feels like a tool to get people over when it should feel prestigious. I doubt it will affect her. She is a very upbeat lady.

Alexa was so bad in that match. It was very clear of who is carrying who.

Even if Becky loses she's fine, as long as she never loses in really short matches. That should never happen... ever. They really need to give Becky clever but not ridiculous outs.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Matt Morgan of all people?:beckylol That's random, but nice of him


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Here is what Matt Morgan wrote to Becky.
> 
> "straight fire girl! You're doing such an amazing job for the women's roster on SmackDown that you do not even need a title, that you're doing more right now to not just be a leader, but to be the top dog on that show right now and giving others that "fire" rub lol. Anybody can be booked as a champion, not anybody can make every single opponent better but just sharing the ring with them. Incredible job!!"
> 
> ...


thats random as shit. How do they even know each other? I guess hes right though, and I'm sure given the type of person she is shes absolutely thrilled to be in that position to do that. Its not super great to watch though, as a fan of hers.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

meele said:


> Alexa was a sack of potatoes in that match, now that I look at it. She was doing only the simple stuff, and still kept screwing up. And she's the champ fpalm





Acezwicker said:


> Alexa was so bad in that match. It was very clear of who is carrying who.
> 
> .


So how come Asuka, Bayley and Sasha can put on good matches with Alexa but Becky in your own opinions can't? I mean the fact that 3 other women in the company have put on good matches with her is proof enough to know Alexa can do her part in putting on a good match. Ever think Becky is half the problem in these supposed "bad matches"? When you sit there and shit on Alexa and the other SD women and say that Becky needs to go to Raw so she can work matches you are basically admitting that Becky is in fact not the best worker in the company because she needs the likes of Sasha, Charlotte and Becky to put on good matches. 

Also stop with the Becky is carrying Alexa shit, you sound dumb. If all their matches have been bad then Becky isn't carrying Alexa. Carrying someone would usually mean that a good match happened which you Becky marks are saying all their matches have been bad, so clearly Becky isn't carrying Alexa.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

> "straight fire girl! You're doing such an amazing job for the women's roster on SmackDown that you do not even need a title, that you're doing more right now to not just be a leader, but to be the top dog on that show right now and giving others that "fire" rub lol. Anybody can be booked as a champion, not anybody can make every single opponent better but just sharing the ring with them. Incredible job!!"


In other words: great job being a jobber.

2016 ended the same way it started, with Becky losing.
I have no desire to continue watching this, i was hoping her booking would improve by moving to smackdown (the "better" show) but it only got worse and worse, the losing via distraction every.single.time is done and done and the same record just keep on spinning with no end in sight.

Not only that, WWE is using her as enhancement so not only she is losing all the time, she is also forced to work with girls that are just not on the level, and because of her enhancement status she is not allowed to even look good while doing so. 
This continued humiliation and character assassination is simply not appealing to me.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Reotor said:


> *In other words: great job being a jobber.*
> 
> 2016 ended the same way it started, with Becky losing.
> I have no desire to continue watching this, i was hoping her booking would improve by moving to smackdown (the "better" show) but it only got worse and worse, the losing via distraction every.single.time is done and done and the same record just keep on spinning with no end in sight.
> ...


Yeah, the most unrewarding booking ever. After months of humiliation Becky doesn't get her revenge and Nikki will have to get it for her, because you see, Becky apparently sucks and can't win anything.

As much as I would have agreed with you in the past, we can't deny that it's Becky's choice to work for WWE, and thus she approves of being booked like shit. It's not life or death, she could quit at any given moment, but she doesn't, giving WWE a green light to keep spitting her in the face, because that's what you should expect when you sign with them, and that's what she has been getting for over a year.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> In other words: great job being a jobber.
> 
> 2016 ended the same way it started, with Becky losing.
> I have no desire to continue watching this, i was hoping her booking would improve by moving to smackdown (the "better" show) but it only got worse and worse, the losing via distraction every.single.time is done and done and the same record just keep on spinning with no end in sight.
> ...


well, jobbers are important I guess, so theres that. It may not be ideal but I think we need to accept that Beckys happy enough just to be paid to wrestle on TV, and shes happy that she gets to, in some way, help shape the next wave of female talent by working with them and making them better. Thats probably more important to her than being champ or main eventing.

I may just be looking too hard for positives, though. I'll give it til Mania. At least shes still over.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

JC00 said:


> *So how come Asuka, Bayley and Sasha can put on good matches with Alexa but Becky in your own opinions can't?* I mean the fact that 3 other women in the company have put on good matches with her is proof enough to know Alexa can do her part in putting on a good match. Ever think Becky is half the problem in these supposed "bad matches"? When you sit there and shit on Alexa and the other SD women and say that Becky needs to go to Raw so she can work matches you are basically admitting that Becky is in fact not the best worker in the company because she needs the likes of Sasha, Charlotte and Becky to put on good matches.
> 
> Also stop with the Becky is carrying Alexa shit, you sound dumb. If all their matches have been bad then Becky isn't carrying Alexa. Carrying someone would usually mean that a good match happened which you Becky marks are saying all their matches have been bad, so clearly Becky isn't carrying Alexa.


Good matches to you. I've never seen Bayley or Sasha have a good match with Bliss. Asuka hasn't even wrestled a televised match against Alexa as far as I know, only on live events. Maybe those were good, Asuka has after all had solid matches with people even greener than Bliss. Since I wasn't at those live events though, I see no proof of any good Alexa Bliss matches.

No one said Becky needs Sasha or Charlotte either. She's had good matches with Natalya. I'm fairly confident Nikki and Becky could have a solid match too. That's one I'd actually like to see. Mickie James as well, her and Becky will definitely have some fun ones.

Alexa Bliss is an inexperienced and bad wrestler. That is the bottom line. Maybe Becky can't get anything more than an okay match out of her, but so what? No one else can either so that doesn't do much to change Becky's position as one of the better female workers. I don't think she's the best like some here do, but she's up there.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Asuka has after all had solid matches with people even greener than Bliss.


The main difference between Asuka and Becky tho is the booking.
In NXT Asuka is booked as dominant champion, her matches are literally just her tossing, kicking and slapping people around, she's doing all the work while the other green girls just have to sell her moves. Imagine if Asuka was booked to sell 90% of the match to Cameron or Carmella and then lose?

Becky on the other hand is tasked with both carrying a match and with the goal of making Alexa look as a credible champion/opponent. Asuka is not burdened with that.
I'm pretty sure that if Becky will be booked like Asuka and just suplex bitches everywhere and breaking their arms and all the girls do is sell and cry, those matches will "magically" look more credible.

BTW, there WAS an Asuka/Bliss match on live event in which Asuka injured Bliss, made her bleed i believe.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I dont wanna make it seem like we're all just unrelentingly shitting on Alexa here. She's only been doing this for like around 3 years or so, shes been on the main roster for less than 6 months, shes being put in the main program for the belt, etc. Of course shes gonna be pretty green still, and with all due respect to her, she probably shouldnt be in this position yet. Thats not at all her fault that she is where she is already, and I think given the circumstances shes doing a good job. Shes certainly trying her best, and she'll get better with time and experience. And its not like the matches have been awful or anything (the Glasgow match was pretty good) and even as sloppy as parts of last nights match were there were still some cool spots.

And to be fair, some of the blame should probably go on Becky as well. She has to know by now that Alexa cant keep up with her, and its her job as the veteran and the leader to slow things down and do a better job guiding Alexa to do things she can comfortably execute, and its clear that mat grappling is not one of those things.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JC00 said:


> So how come Asuka, Bayley and Sasha can put on good matches with Alexa but Becky in your own opinions can't? I mean the fact that 3 other women in the company have put on good matches with her is proof enough to know Alexa can do her part in putting on a good match. Ever think Becky is half the problem in these supposed "bad matches"? When you sit there and shit on Alexa and the other SD women and say that Becky needs to go to Raw so she can work matches you are basically admitting that Becky is in fact not the best worker in the company because she needs the likes of Sasha, Charlotte and Becky to put on good matches.
> 
> Also stop with the Becky is carrying Alexa shit, you sound dumb. If all their matches have been bad then Becky isn't carrying Alexa. Carrying someone would usually mean that a good match happened which you Becky marks are saying all their matches have been bad, so clearly Becky isn't carrying Alexa.



Who said I thought the matches were bad? Sasha and Alexa have never had a good match together. They are always clunky. NXT's matches are over rehearsed and over choreographed so that isn't a good indicator of anything. 

I haven't hated their title matches. I'm just saying she's the weak link in every match which is true. 1 guy (Strategize) says she should go to raw, who doesn't seem like he likes Becky says it doesn't mean we all think it. Again the

To reiterate I haven't hated their title matches. I don't think anyone here hates the matches, just hates the finishes. It doesn't help that the person in the mask didn't remove the turnbuckle cover.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

This match was no better or worse than Alexa's other matches with other women. And yeah, Becky ends to year as she began it, being punked out and then losing. Why should I have expected her to be treated with anymore respect NOW!!

As for Matt's comments, they're nice. But using your best all-around performer, as a glorified jobber, is still incredibly stupid on WWE's part.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> In other words: great job being a jobber.
> 
> 2016 ended the same way it started, with Becky losing.
> I have no desire to continue watching this, i was hoping her booking would improve by moving to smackdown (the "better" show) but it only got worse and worse, the losing via distraction every.single.time is done and done and the same record just keep on spinning with no end in sight.
> ...


The division is still new so someone needs to build the others up and Nikki for some reason isn't (when she should be). He's saying she's above the title.

Coming up short is not character assassination. I agree Smackdown creative is extremely overrated.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It is when it happens every single time. And she was used this way when she was on Raw as well, where the division was much more stacked. It's pathetic that they use one of their most talented, and over, performers in this way, and it hasn't changed at all since her debut.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Noticed how magically the thread tured from an open warfare into a concise discussion?









I don't think that there is a way to tell wheather Becky or Asuka is better. Askua has the benefit of being booked to her gimmick and not against it, and she is on NXT, which might be a bad or a good thing, it depends. Becky kills Asuka on the microphone though, so it's entirely subjective whether you think that Becky is or isn't better.

There is no such think as "best" IMO, most will say that the best wrestler in the world is AJ, some that it's Tanahashi or Zayn or Omega, someone will say Reigns, and noone is right or wrong to be honest. There is a group of top talents, and there is no doubt that Becky is one of them, whereas Alexa isn't.

Which brings me to Alexa. She has been in the wrestling buissnes for 3 years, kinda like Charlotte, altough she had some bad luck with minor injuries, which definitely slowed down her development. As far as character work (not booking though) and her behavior etc. goes, I think she's really good, it's actual wrestling that's she's weak at, which is what we are knocking her for, and rightfully so. The reason why she has the championship is because she is a heel, and only heels can be champions on SDL apparently. *insert an SDL writing team burial here*

On a side note, I have been wondering whether Becky's hair is real. I have never seen anyone pull any extensions out, and the lenght of her hair seems to be quite consistant all the time, but I'm not sure. And I hate baing "not sure".










Thoughts?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> The division is still new so someone needs to build the others up and Nikki for some reason isn't (when she should be). He's saying she's above the title.
> 
> Coming up short is not character assassination. I agree Smackdown creative is extremely overrated.


She's "above the title" in the sense that she is taking a bullet for the rest of the team.

And there's a HUUUUUUUGE gap between "coming up short" and what Becky is getting.
Losing all your feuds constantly to little and silly distractions time and time again, made to look like an utter idiot IS character assassination.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> She's "above the title" in the sense that she is taking a bullet for the rest of the team.
> 
> And there's a HUUUUUUUGE gap between "coming up short" and what Becky is getting.
> Losing all your feuds constantly to little and silly distractions time and time again, made to look like an utter idiot IS character assassination.


No it's like an Enzo/Big Cass situation. She doesn't need the title to be over. 

No it's not character assassination for Becky, it would be if she was doing stuff like trying to cheat to win and taking shortcuts. 

You're complaints about Becky are essentially how she's been utilized.


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> This match was no better or worse than Alexa's other matches with other women. And yeah, Becky ends to year as she began it, being punked out and then losing. Why should I have expected her to be treated with anymore respect NOW!!
> 
> As for Matt's comments, they're nice. But using your best all-around performer, as a glorified jobber, is still incredibly stupid on WWE's part.



i agree with you but nowadays WWE focus more on having pretty faces and catchy icons than true wrestlers. Even Becky has potential at that, she is gorgeus, connects with people but her gimmnick is pretty hard to carry.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> No it's like an Enzo/Big Cass situation. She doesn't need the title to be over.
> 
> No it's not character assassination for Becky, it would be if she was doing stuff like trying to cheat to win and taking shortcuts.
> 
> You're complaints about Becky are essentially how she's been utilized.


And how she has been utilized is character assisination. You can't utilize your "top babyface" (they still act as if she is one), who is bigger than all other women on the show and has a gimmick of a submission suplexing machine like that. It goes against the character.

I mean you can do it, but you have to make up for it later, and it has to be a one time thing. Like the Dana feud would have been forgotten if Becky got to beat Nattie on PPV, or lead her team to victory at SummmerSlam or have a strong run, but it actually keeps getting worse hurting (assasinating) her character in process.

Having her take shortcuts and cheat would have been character assasination aswell.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> And how she has been utilized is character assisination. You can't utilize your "top babyface" (they still act as if she is one), who is bigger than all other women on the show and has a gimmick of a submission suplexing machine like that. It goes against the character.
> 
> I mean you can do it, but you have to make up for it later, and it has to be a one time thing. Like the Dana feud would have been forgotten if Becky got to beat Nattie on PPV, or lead her team to victory at SummmerSlam or have a strong run, but it actually keeps getting worse hurting (assasinating) her character in process.
> 
> Having her take shortcuts and cheat would have been character assasination aswell.


Her losing doesn't destroy her character. Their obsessed with Becky being an underdog even if it's completely unrealistic to book Alexa as dominant. That was her character in NXT, her character is different now. I think they see Alexa as a mix of Trish and Aj Lee (she has the same creepy fanbase).


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm getting the impression Becky may be losing her hair because of Bleaching so much to keep it orange.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

To be honest, i had no issue with the ending to the match on SD, or the match itself. The match itself i thought was Becky and Alexa's best encounter since their feud began, there was a couple of nice spots, Becky was allowed to be a bit more aggressive at times, and in general it had a good flow to it. 

The ending also at least protected Becky and will have her moving on to something different from Alexa. It's a shame to see her out of the title picture, but it probably won't be long before she's involved again.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

see if Bliss had just won the belt with a hand full of tights...or some sort of weapon...or something like that, then this would all be working out GREAT for lynch. Her losing relatively clean, while never beating bliss clean, was the fucking worst.

last night was awesome though


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> see if Bliss had just won the belt with a hand full of tights...or some sort of weapon...or something like that, then this would all be working out GREAT for lynch. Her losing relatively clean, while never beating bliss clean, was the fucking worst.
> 
> last night was awesome though


they shouldve done the biting spot right before she went through the table. The fact that more of her offense isnt underhanded shit kinda drives me insane.

I hate to go back into this, but man did I hate that whole thing so much, thinking about it again. Itd be one thing if it was like, established on TV that Table matches are kinda flukey, and maybe not super legitimate, like a lot of people online view them to be. But its not, so.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks like Becky is gonna be feuding with a masked lady while Bliss moves on to someone else. Naomi perhaps? No doubt Becky will put over that masked lady, whoever she is.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Hope she keeps using this


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I still think shes gonna be in the title feud, its not like she lost definitively last night. Bryan will probably give her another shot. Plus after how truly awful her match with Naomi was I dont think theyll revisit that again. Maybe they'd fold her into the Nattie/Nikki feud.

Looking at the PPV schedule, theres the Rumble January 29th, then Elimination Chamber February 12th, then Wrestlemanias April 2nd. Figure that Bliss drops the belt at the Chamber to Nikki, feuds with her til the end of the month, then they build to Becky/Nikki at Mania.

anyway,


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I can't get that video of Becky testing the metal wings out of my head when it comes to her situation at Wrestlemania. That's the only thing that gives me hope regarding Becky's prospects.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I think she will get another title shot at Alexa, but I think they will have her work her way back up again. I can't see Becky losing if this masked women isn't contracted.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Finn taught her well*


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Funny how wwe makes becky lynch a jobber


 ......


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> If Luchadora is this Deonna girl then that's pretty crap. I've only seen her wrestle once and that was a squash match with Asuka, but seeing as her in ring debut was less than 3 years ago, it's unlikely she's any good.


 All time ignorant post in a thread that has a lot of ignorant posts. She one of the best wrestlers in the US.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Not only that, WWE is using her as enhancement


......


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> This match was no better or worse than Alexa's other matches with other women. And yeah, Becky ends to year as she began it, being punked out and then losing. Why should I have expected her to be treated with anymore respect NOW!!
> 
> As for Matt's comments, they're nice. But using your best all-around performer, as a glorified jobber, is still incredibly stupid on WWE's part.


Read pages and pages of garbage like this. 

Last night was just a setup for the likely Alexa vs Becky vs Mickie James. You know a match at a Big Four PPV in a stadium? But keep calling her a jobber and convincing yourself of you frankly deranged narratives (again).


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> Read pages and pages of garbage like this.
> 
> Last night was just a setup for the likely Alexa vs Becky vs Mickie James. You know a match at a Big Four PPV in a stadium? But keep calling her a jobber and convincing yourself of you frankly deranged narratives (again).


I've heard it being Deonna Purrazzo under the mask, i'm also not certain when Mickie is going to Smackdown. Do you think Mickie James is coming back as a heel or a face?


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Hope she keeps using this



Pentagon Dark would be proud.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

While the feud would be cool, I cant figure out what sense it would make for Mickie to be under the hood. Feel like the easy story is that they announce shes coming back, give her a few weeks so the audience can refamiliarize themselves with her/ride out the return pop, THEN have her turn on Becky with the reasoning being that shes a mother and she needs to do whats best to provide for her child or something, and taking Becky out would be the best way to do that. 
Within the confines of Kayfabe, she already sorta has her foot in the door for a return after having a good showing against Asuka, why would she need to put on a mask to get back in? Why wouldnt she take out Alexa?


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I've heard it being Deonna Purrazzo under the mask, i'm also not certain when Mickie is going to Smackdown. Do you think Mickie James is coming back as a heel or a face?


What is the bigger slight that would create the same amount as complete nonsense as last night? All of you all are balls deep insisting she's a jobber (she was cheated out of a win dorks) so what's the point talking about how WWE actually booked her last night or the rather obvious direction it is heading.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> While the feud would be cool, I cant figure out what sense it would make for Mickie to be under the hood. Feel like the easy story is that they announce shes coming back, give her a few weeks so the audience can refamiliarize themselves with her/ride out the return pop, THEN have her turn on Becky with the reasoning being that shes a mother and she needs to do whats best to provide for her child or something, and taking Becky out would be the best way to do that.
> Within the confines of Kayfabe, she already sorta has her foot in the door for a return after having a good showing against Asuka, why would she need to put on a mask to get back in? Why wouldnt she take out Alexa?


As long as you guys can write fantasy narratives about how WWE thinks little of Becky what does it matter? *High five*


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> As long as you guys can write fantasy narratives about how WWE thinks little of Becky what does it matter? *High five*


alright, I'm not one that thinks the sky is falling here, I'm legitimately wondering what sense it would make


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> What is the bigger slight that would create the same amount as complete nonsense as last night? All of you all are balls deep insisting she's a jobber (she was cheated out of a win dorks) so what's the point talking about how WWE actually booked her last night or the rather obvious direction it is heading.


Becky is far from a jobber. Don't group me in with the people who think that way. James Ellsworth is a jobber, Becky isn't. I guess it's more of how uncreative they are with the ways to screw Becky over. Mickie pretty much a fall girl for the Alexa/Becky feud.

Side Note: Nikki Bella feels like she fits better on Raw than on Smackdown. Her potentially dethroning Alexa just sounds okay when there is a greater story for her on Raw with all the back story with Charlotte left unresolved.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky is far from a jobber. Don't group me in with the people who think that way.


Then address those who do think this way then.

A Becky Lynch hate thread is more positive and balanced than this one. Re-read the posts after Smackdown.

She was screwed by a masked woman and a cheating heel on TV show ahead of the freaking Royal Rumble at the Alamodome *AND YOU HAVE PEOPLE THINKING THE SOLE BABYFACE IN THE SCENARIO IS OUT OF THE TITLE PICTURE.
*

I mean seriously how do these people get through the day?


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, nevermind the concise discussion thing anymore apparently.

While the loss at SDL wasn't clean, Becky has lost like this many times before and has been beaten by Alexa clean at TLC. She might be out of the title picture for long, I mean I don't see the feud with that masked woman ending before february.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> Then address those who do think this way then.
> 
> A Becky Lynch hate thread is more positive and balanced than this one. Re-read the posts after Smackdown.
> 
> ...


I don't read the smackdown threads but people (myself included) in this thread can be way too cynical at times. That masked woman had to be a placeholder for Mickie James who judging by the scenario is going to be a heel. Becky valiantly fighting in a 2 on 1 situation at the rumble but ultimately taking the fall wouldn't be so bad, if Becky dethrones Alexa at Mania. 

Nikki dethroning Alexa at Wrestlemania would just be so underwhelming seeing as her main antagonist in her story is Charlotte.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't read the smackdown threads but people (myself included) in this thread can be way too cynical at times.


At times? It is the default position of this thread. Even when there's no cynicism to be had people make stuff up. There's no real attempt to combat other from myself. Time after time these dorks keep being proven wrong and never, ever learn or lighten up.

Personally could be more pleased about 2016. Most of her dreams were realised.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> While the loss at SDL wasn't clean, Becky has lost like this many times before


well, if you can ever excuse a loss via distraction, I think this might qualify. Its not like her rivals music played, or her rival just meandered out onto the ramp like usual. the character she was playing the week before came out, was now inexplicably being played by someone new, and just kinda hung out at ringside for a couple minutes before attacking her. Not super typical.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> At times? It is the default position of this thread. Even when there's no cynicism to be had people make stuff up. There's no real attempt to combat other from myself. Time after time these dorks keep being proven wrong and never, ever learn or lighten up.
> 
> Personally could be more pleased about 2016. Most of her dreams were realised.


Becky's stories end in unhappy endings too often and it drives people to cynicism. They have plans for Becky either heel turn or redemption story.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Reotor said:


> The main difference between Asuka and Becky tho is the booking.
> In NXT Asuka is booked as dominant champion,* her matches are literally just her tossing, kicking and slapping people around, she's doing all the work while the other green girls just have to sell her moves*. Imagine if Asuka was booked to sell 90% of the match to Cameron or Carmella and then lose?
> 
> Becky on the other hand is tasked with both carrying a match and with the goal of making Alexa look as a credible champion/opponent. Asuka is not burdened with that.
> ...


Her match with Nia was nothing like that. The offence was more in Nia's favour for big chunks of it. Asuka had to bump, sell and play the babyface in peril just like Becky does. The general consensus seems to be that they had a pretty good match and both women looked strong. I think it was easily better than any Bliss/Becky match and did it's job perfectly. 

I don't want to start some flame war though, this is supposed to be a positive thread for Becky, not Becky vs. everyone else. Her and Alexa may simply lack chemistry, happens to even the best performers. Sheamus and Orton being a good example. Two very talented guys yet their matches aren't good. They don't click at all. Some wrestlers just don't have that spark together. Bliss' inexperience no doubt contributes but still. Putting 100% of the blame on her probably isn't being very fair.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> well, if you can ever excuse a loss via distraction, I think this might qualify. Its not like her rivals music played, or her rival just meandered out onto the ramp like usual. the character she was playing the week before came out, was now inexplicably being played by someone new, and just kinda hung out at ringside for a couple minutes before attacking her. Not super typical.


What I mean is that Becky has lost so many times, that she needs to start winning now, not just having excuses for loosing, even if they are good excuses.

We have never seen Becky overcome the odds and pull off a win despite the heels trying to screw her, which is something most "top babyfaces" get to do.
@Acezwicker If I may, could you continue your conversation with MShea via PM's? I don't think that a lot of people want to see his stuff here. No offense.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Her match with Nia was nothing like that. The offence was more in Nia's favour for big chunks of it. Asuka had to bump, sell and play the babyface in peril just like Becky does. The general consensus seems to be that they had a pretty good match and both women looked strong. I think it was easily better than any Bliss/Becky match and did it's job perfectly.
> 
> I don't want to start some flame war though, this is supposed to be a positive thread for Becky, not Becky vs. everyone else. Her and Alexa may simply lack chemistry, happens to even the best performers. Sheamus and Orton being a good example. Two very talented guys yet their matches aren't good. They don't click at all. Some wrestlers just don't have that spark together. Bliss' inexperience no doubt contributes but still. Putting 100% of the blame on her probably isn't being very fair.


NXT matches are better structured, better paced, but are over rehearsed. The role of NXT is to make performers look better than what they actually are. You can easily edit botches on a taped show.

The problem is not chemistry. Hell, I feel their matches are not bad. Alexa seems very eager to learn from Becky and wants to learn to wrestle her style and that is great. Her problem is she is too eager and is trying stuff that is way ahead of her learning curve at the moment. Becky was considered a prodigy when she was younger so they learn much faster. I still feel Alexa feels some pressure from management by giving her the title this early may contribute to that.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> What I mean is that Becky has lost so many times, that she needs to start winning now, not just having excuses for loosing, even if they are good excuses.


ah gotcha, fair.

Lets get back to happy things, look at how happy Becky is to meet this child


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> NXT matches are better structured, better paced, but are over rehearsed. The role of NXT is to make performers look better than what they actually are. You can easily edit botches on a taped show.
> 
> The problem is not chemistry. Hell, I feel their matches are not bad. Alexa seems very eager to learn from Becky and wants to learn to wrestle her style and that is great. Her problem is she is too eager and is trying stuff that is way ahead of her learning curve at the moment. Becky was considered a prodigy when she was younger so they learn much faster. I still feel Alexa feels some pressure from management by giving her the title this early may contribute to that.


Certainly didn't edit that recent Asuka vs Nia match from Japan. It was really bad, like Asuka's worst match. Sasha is absolutely fucked working with Nia. I'm almost hoping for a squash match so I don't have to watch Sasha try and hopelessly drag something out of it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

:done:done:done


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Certainly didn't edit that recent Asuka vs Nia match from Japan. It was really bad, like Asuka's worst match. Sasha is absolutely fucked working with Nia. I'm almost hoping for a squash match so I don't have to watch Sasha try and hopelessly drag something out of it.


Definite uphill battle for Sasha trying to get something out of Nia outside of the way NXT does things. Sasha is good at the rag doll sell at least. 

Curious to see how she would work with Becky though.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

According to WOR, as we all probably figured at this point, the person under the mask is gonna be Mickie, leading for her to feud with Becky and Alexa and Nikki to feud.

Still holding out for Becky/Nikki at Mania, though.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Certainly didn't edit that recent Asuka vs Nia match from Japan. It was really bad, like Asuka's worst match. Sasha is absolutely fucked working with Nia. I'm almost hoping for a squash match so I don't have to watch Sasha try and hopelessly drag something out of it.


It was just too long. I don't know the exact time but it felt much longer than the previous match between them and probably Nia's longest ever. I'm guessing it was a solid 15 minutes. Not a good idea on their part. Nia shouldn't be in matches that length with her limited capabilities. 8-9 minutes at most will give Sasha and her a chance to put on something decent. Anything more will seriously drag.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

If you want some positive stuff: Becky has the top 8 spot on the top 25 matches of the year list made by WWE (which renders the entire list completly irrelevant, but still) along with Sasha and Charlotte for their Mania match. Well done. :becky


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> According to WOR, as we all probably figured at this point, the person under the mask is gonna be Mickie, leading for her to feud with Becky and Alexa and Nikki to feud.
> 
> Still holding out for Becky/Nikki at Mania, though.


Bringing Mickie back as a heel when they already outnumber the babyfaces doesn't sound like the best idea. Whatever, it'll give her an excuse to wrestle Becky if true. I'm looking forward to that, should be some good matches:becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Bringing Mickie back as a heel when they already outnumber the babyfaces doesn't sound like the best idea. Whatever, it'll give her an excuse to wrestle Becky if true. I'm looking forward to that, should be some good matches:becky


From a storytelling standpoint it works if there is more heels than faces. They can have a really good match if it gets 12+ minutes.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Who the arse is responsible for this monstrosity? The Shield as the 3 Horsewomen:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Spike said:


> Who the arse is responsible for this monstrosity? The Shield as the 3 Horsewomen:


I don't know, but they are accurately matched with the right women. Now I want to see what Becky looks in the shield gear:smile2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

It sounds so absurd, but I think we can assume that Mickie might actually go over Becky in their feud. Really starting to think that Becky will be the 2nd Natalya, unless there are some drastic changes in the managment during her career.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WWE has way too many heels as it is. The LAST thing that they need is more. And yeah, I could see Mickie getting to go over in her first feud back for the company.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> It sounds so absurd, but I think we can assume that Mickie might actually go over Becky in their feud. Really starting to think that Becky will be the 2nd Natalya, unless there are some drastic changes in the managment during her career.


Mickie going over Becky in a feud doesn't help anyone. Becky will more than likely go over against Mickie.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Mickie going over Becky in a feud doesn't help anyone. Becky will more than likely go over against Mickie.


The same way Nattie going over Becky helped noone. If WWE will want to build up a heel to feud with Nikki after she is done with Alexa, they might do it at Becky's expense, and that heel might be Mickie. It sounds unlikely, I know, but Dana destroying Becky after Mania or Alexa dominating and ending Becky's title run would have sounded unlikely a few months ago, wouldn't it? I don't wanna spread negativity, this is just something that I'm afraid of. I keep telling myself that it's Becky's choice to work for WWE, so she must be happy. That is the only thing I have left.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> The same way Nattie going over Becky helped noone. If WWE will want to build up a heel to feud with Nikki after she is done with Alexa, they might do it at Becky's expense, and that heel might be Mickie. It sounds unlikely, I know, but Dana destroying Becky after Mania or Alexa dominating and ending Becky's title run would have sounded unlikely a few months ago, wouldn't it? I don't wanna spread negativity, this is just something that I'm afraid of. I keep telling myself that it's Becky's choice to work for WWE, so she must be happy. That is the only thing I have left.


Not really Becky could beat Mickie at mania, Nikki can have the rematch on T.v and win. set up a multi woman number 1 contenders match for the next Smackdown PPV and have Mickie win without pinning Becky. 

Becky can make the company money to use her as a disposable pawn is stupid business wise.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Not really Becky could beat Mickie at mania, Nikki can have the rematch on T.v and win. set up a multi woman number 1 contenders match for the next Smackdown PPV and have Mickie win without pinning Becky.
> 
> Becky can make the company money to use her as a disposable pawn is stupid business wise.


I don't think they would put Mickie v Becky 1v1 at Mania, not with 2 other women matches already on the card. Becky could get a deciding fall against Mickie in a multi women tag match, if anything.

"....can make the company money to use her/him as a disposable pawn is stupid business wise." - eeeeeeexactly. That's WWE summed up in one sentence. They have established their name on wasting money and talent for decades.


----------



## ES24 (Mar 28, 2013)

https://imgur.com/gallery/i84yf thought i would share my 50 photos i took of becky at shows this year. ENJOY


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ES24 said:


> https://imgur.com/gallery/i84yf thought i would share my 50 photos i took of becky at shows this year. ENJOY


these are really good shots! :becky2


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I like the one where she's driving the invisible car:


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm partial to this one


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

adudeirl said:


>



her & dean!! :grin2:


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> I don't think they would put Mickie v Becky 1v1 at Mania, not with 2 other women matches already on the card. Becky could get a deciding fall against Mickie in a multi women tag match, if anything.
> 
> "....can make the company money to use her/him as a disposable pawn is stupid business wise." - eeeeeeexactly. That's WWE summed up in one sentence. They have established their name on wasting money and talent for decades.


Doing Nikki/Alexa for the title at Mania with Becky not doing anything significant is just asking for trouble. They aren't going to cram every woman on the card like last year. There's too many to do it.

You're using cynicism as a substitute for logic here. With the brand split and interest in the product at an all time low, they need as many stars as they can get. They really can't afford to tank stars.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

If Alexa gets a Wrestlmania match and Becky doesn't. That would be one of the worst injustices of all time. I would probably stop watching because it would be apparent the WWE are clueless and don't give a shit anymore(why should I). Please tell me they aren't this braindead? She one of the most deserving people on the roster to be on that card for putting over so many people. It would make no sense at all.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Doing Nikki/Alexa for the title at Mania with Becky not doing anything significant is just asking for trouble. They aren't going to cram every woman on the card like last year. There's too many to do it.
> 
> You're using cynicism as a substitute for logic here. With the brand split and interest in the product at an all time low, they need as many stars as they can get. They really can't afford to tank stars.


I'm not using cynicysm. Look at this: since the brnd split there were 2 PPV's, which featured superstars from both shows, both times Becky was in a multi women tag match. They have never given women a lot of time on WM (this year was a record), this isn't Roadblock or HiaC, where they can afford to fuck around and give them 30+ minutes for the match itself or put them in the main event. It's WM and Vince will want to get as much out of every second as possible. If the SDL Women championship match is on the main card, what will be suprising enough for me, because I fully expect them to put it on the pre show, as it's clearly one of the most devalued championships on the roster. It used to be the US championship, but with Roman holding it, it's probably gonna be too prestigous to put on the pre show, so they will have to move something else down the card.

I would book a 20 or 30 Women Chyna Memorial battle royal, and would have Becky win it, go for the championship later on in the month, and win it aswell.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

They won't be doing a Chyna Memorial _anything_.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Crasp said:


> They won't be doing a Chyna Memorial _anything_.


Well, yeah, that's just what I would do.

It could be a Battle Royal in the memory of someone else, or just a match.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm pretty tired of Becky in multi-person matches... But I guess it's unlikely they'd do anything else for the women not defening a title, and the SD Women's title will probably be at least a tripple threat anyway.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> I'm not using cynicysm. Look at this: since the brnd split there were 2 PPV's, which featured superstars from both shows, both times Becky was in a multi women tag match. They have never given women a lot of time on WM (this year was a record), this isn't Roadblock or HiaC, where they can afford to fuck around and give them 30+ minutes for the match itself or put them in the main event. It's WM and Vince will want to get as much out of every second as possible. If the SDL Women championship match is on the main card, what will be suprising enough for me, because I fully expect them to put it on the pre show, as it's clearly one of the most devalued championships on the roster. It used to be the US championship, but with Roman holding it, it's probably gonna be too prestigous to put on the pre show, so they will have to move something else down the card.
> 
> I would book a 20 or 30 Women Chyna Memorial battle royal, and would have Becky win it, go for the championship later on in the month, and win it aswell.


SummerSlam was a showcase match with Becky, Carmella & Naomi vs Alexa, Natalya & Nikki (originally supposed to be Eva Marie, but she got suspended and then went on to do lesbian movies.) The new title was introduced the week after and awarded at Backlash. Popular theory was Nikki was originally supposed to win at Backlash, but they went with Becky to avoid... Backlash. No title was defended at Survivor Series seeing as both champions were in the Survivor Series match.

My theory is Wrestlemania will be 5 hours this year to separate itself from the other 3 of the big 4 pay-per-views that are now 4 hours. They have emulated stuff from New Japan Pro Wrestling before like their styles. Wrestle Kingdom's main card is usually 5 hours.

The Smackdown women's championship is one of 2 new titles. At least Becky had 2 least good title matches during her reign and one was considered the main event since they phoned in the last hour because of the election. Her reign was marred by a medical issue, poor booking (because of Survivor Series), poor decision making and (the official advocate for Nikki Bella) Daniel Bryan getting too involved.

My issue with how they booked her reign was that they tried to make a spectacle of Becky's return by keeping her off t.v (when she was backstage), they should have just eased her back in with a backstage segment. They shouldn't have prolonged her 1st title defense for Glasgow. She should have been booked as a fighting champion. 

They always make the mistake of making the heel sympathetic by having them get screwed over and make them fighting champions. This is face booking to the core.

The Smackdown Tag Team Championship is treated much worse. The 1st champions were a makeshift comedy team of Rhyno & Heath Slater. Their reign was booked much worse than Becky's. They were so unimportant that they were relegated to Main Event multiple times during their reign and never had a good match. They were dethroned by a make-shift team of Bray Wyatt and Randy Orton who never did anything with the titles. American Alpha are the 1st actual tag team to hold the titles.

Roman hasn't done anything with the United States Championship to elevate it. I have forgotten that he's got it during his reign.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Happy New Year everybody!!!










Lets hope 2017 is the year of


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I feel like Becky being booked as an underdog on Smackdown against unknown's is more harmful than good. She isn't one against the 5'1 Alexa Bliss, Carmella or Natalya just on their own. Those matches should be more back and forth. Everything about her look says battle-hardened badass babyface after being betrayed so much. Her current style just doesn't fit her at all and it doesn't match her build. I feel her NXT style towards the end of her run would work so much better. 

The ones Becky is an underdog against are the other Horsewomen Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley because of NXT, Emma & Dana together, A corporate backed Eva Marie stacking the deck against Becky in many different ways, Nia Jax and Nikki Bella.

When she loses it should be in ways that make the heel devious for example, a second heel coming out from under the ring holding Becky's feet down while Becky is being pinned, instead of distraction finishes which happen too often. They need to remember refs can afford to look stupid.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I feel like Becky being booked as an underdog on Smackdown against unknown's is more harmful than good. She isn't one against the 5'1 Alexa Bliss, Carmella or Natalya just on their own. Those matches should be more back and forth. Everything about her look says battle-hardened badass babyface after being betrayed so much. Her current style just doesn't fit her at all and it doesn't match her build. I feel her NXT style towards the end of her run would work so much better.
> 
> The ones Becky is an underdog against are the other Horsewomen Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley because of NXT, Emma & Dana together, A corporate backed Eva Marie stacking the deck against Becky in many different ways, Nia Jax and Nikki Bella.
> 
> When she loses it should be in ways that make the heel devious for example, a second heel coming out from under the ring holding Becky's feet down while Becky is being pinned, instead of distraction finishes which happen too often. They need to remember refs can afford to look stupid.


Literally all of this has already been said multiple times in the recent past.

I mean, you are right, but there is no reason to rephrase the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Literally all of this has already been said multiple times in the recent past.
> 
> I mean, you are right, but there is no reason to rephrase the same thing over and over again.



I bring it up because Becky said she wanted her character to have more of an edge after getting betrayed so much and I agreed. The 2 weeks prior to the title match the crowd seemed pretty into her matches and she got a good amount of offense in.

I never brought up who Becky would work as an underdog against.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


>


thicc


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816100041471430656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816102004208652288
:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816107752774860800


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816100041471430656
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816102004208652288
> :lmao


OTP


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> OTP


agreed 100%


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

yay Becky won her match


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

alright, calm down.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

After seeing La Luchadora standing next to Bliss and not being much taller, it's definitely not Tamina:lol Deonna for sure. I guess the reveal will be saved for the Rumble.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky got a win. They are in an awkward spot because Mickie isn't here yet.

On a side note, anyone get the feeling that because Becky has been booked as an underdog she hides her abs?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Dibil13 said:


> After seeing La Luchadora standing next to Bliss and not being much taller, it's definitely not Tamina:lol* Deonna *for sure. I guess the reveal will be saved for the Rumble.


If Deonna falls in a ring and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound? 
No one is going to care if it's Deonna. She(if her) was terrible tonight and the crowd was dead. They should bring Mickie back already and end this.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> If Deonna falls in a ring and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?
> No one is going to care if it's Deonna. She(if her) was terrible tonight and *the crowd was dead*. They should bring Mickie back already and end this.


yeah, I cant remember the last time the crowd was that quiet for a Becky match. Was a bit disappointing.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> If Deonna falls in a ring and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?
> No one is going to care if it's Deonna. She(if her) was terrible tonight and the crowd was dead. They should bring Mickie back already and end this.


Deonna is a fill-in for Mickie James. I think the better route would be Deonna attacking Becky because she felt disrespected by Becky taking her title match against Alexa. Have Alexa stir the pot.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Honestly it being either of those two doesn't make much sense. And this "feud" isn't doing much for me right now. I don't really care about Becky facing off with some woman who decided to dress up like her and pick a fight for some stupid reason.

Becky finally getting true payback on Alexa, THAT'S what I care about. Because it's long overdue.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Amazing abs :shocked:
Too bad they wont let her show them #makeotherslookstrong


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

She doesn't need to. Her current ring gear suits her well imo.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Who done it or mystery angles for an unknown is an incredibly hard sell. To the audience they cheer off familiarity. They don't know anything about this person or their connection to Alexa (which hasn't been established) so they won't care. It was an awkward spot for Becky to be in.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> She doesn't need to. Her current ring gear suits her well imo.


yeah she's looked *great* these past 2 weeks. Much better than when she was just wearing her merch.

I think my issue right now, as dumb as this is to say about a feud that started in the middle of September, is that they arent building this up enough. Last week, Becky gets screwed over by a mysterious masked woman, Alexa pleads ignorance as to who it could be, and thats it. Nothing else is elaborated by anyone on any medium. 

Then this week, Becky is kinda blindly given a match with this person, Alexa does the old switcheroo with her, Becky makes Alexa tap, then gets beat down by the two of them, and thats it. They didnt even mention it on Talking Smack. Shouldn't the GM of the show have at least something to say about this seemingly random ass person just showing up, and Alexa utilizing her to further be a coward? 

I think we all know where this is going, and they'll probably have a promo segment next week, but it feels like they arent putting a lot of effort into this story at the moment. It'd be nice if they filled in some of the gaps, at least.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Also the issue with Becky has always been, even when she wins, they still find a way to make her lose. 

She gets her "payback win" on Natalya for losing a Battleground on the next SD, but then she doesn't even get a chance to enjoy it because then they decide to introduce all of the new women at once right then. And by then end, the thing that everyone was talking about wasn't Becky's win. It was Eva Marie's "sexy entrance."

Her one clean win on SD while champion was undercut by her getting beatdown again afterwards.

Her one successful title defense had a screwy finish where Alexa (the heel) was the one who got screwed over.

And here, she wins. But, then she gets beaten down yet again immediately afterwards.

This keeps happening over and over and over and over and over again. Why not let her actually win and then get to enjoy it for a change?


Also given that Daniel Bryan is supposed to be the honorable babyface GM who punishes Heels for cheating or taking the easy way out (including Alexa a couple of weeks back for faking her injury), then there's no way logically for him NOT to give Becky another title match as a result of all this. Not if they have, gasp, consistent writing/characterizations or something.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> yeah she's looked *great* these past 2 weeks. Much better than when she was just wearing her merch.
> 
> I think my issue right now, as dumb as this is to say about a feud that started in the middle of September, is that they arent building this up enough. Last week, Becky gets screwed over by a mysterious masked woman, Alexa pleads ignorance as to who it could be, and thats it. Nothing else is elaborated by anyone on any medium.
> 
> ...


The feud just feels so lazily done at this point, which is a shame because this women's feud has the most potential. The creative effort for the women is with Nikki/Natalya and Carmella/Ellsworth and those feuds I just find awful. 

Nikki's feuds have featured the same catty tropes of old by her and her opponent. Carmella/Ellsworth seems like just an attempt at getting Carmella over. It's another bad storyline with a once hot act.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Guys, don't look for good booking in WWE, you aren't gonna find it.

So Becky wrestles calm technical matches against Alexa who insulted and assaulted her for months, but goes crazy on some random la luchadora, who slammed her head into the post once.

Altough one good thing I gotta say about Becky being booked like trash, it convinces me that she isn't sucking up to anyone backstage, like a lot of other women before her did, and that's actually a happier thought than any championship they could give her.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The only bit of talking on the Becky/Alexa feud this week was in a fallout video that didn't really say anything.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

meele said:


> Guys, don't look for good booking in WWE, you aren't gonna find it.
> 
> *So Becky wrestles calm technical matches against Alexa who insulted and assaulted her for months, but goes crazy on some random la luchadora, who slammed her head into the post once.
> *
> Altough one good thing I gotta say about Becky being booked like trash, it convinces me that she isn't sucking up to anyone backstage, like a lot of other women before her did, and that's actually a happier thought than any championship they could give her.


Yeah that's a very good point. And it's not just her, they do it with other performers as well.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Guys, don't look for good booking in WWE, you aren't gonna find it.
> 
> So Becky wrestles calm technical matches against Alexa who insulted and assaulted her for months, but goes crazy on some random la luchadora, who slammed her head into the post once.
> 
> Altough one good thing I gotta say about Becky being booked like trash, it convinces me that she isn't sucking up to anyone backstage, like a lot of other women before her did, and that's actually a happier thought than any championship they could give her.


Counterpoint: Why would she wrestle angry when it always leads to her making mistakes and losing? Not wrestling angry is smart for her.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Counterpoint: Why would she wrestle angry when it always leads to her making mistakes and losing? Not wrestling angry is smart for her.


She was agressive today and won. She lost multiple times wrestling angry aswell as calm. Besides, the thing with agressive approaches leading to her losing is never acknowledged.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> She was agressive today and won. She lost multiple times wrestling angry aswell as calm. Besides, the thing with agressive approaches leading to her losing is never acknowledged.


Becky Natalya Battleground and the follow-up on Smackdown.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Becky is also made to lose even when she's wrestling calm and "smart." That's part of the issue. And the other problem is, if she is going to get more aggressive, then it should be against Alexa (who's been beating her down and humiliating her for months) and not some random masked woman who just showed up all of a sudden to attack her for, some reason.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Becky is also made to lose even when she's wrestling calm and "smart." That's part of the issue. And the other problem is, if she is going to get more aggressive, then it should be against Alexa (who's been beating her down and humiliating her for months) and not some random masked woman who just showed up all of a sudden to attack her for, some reason.


Alexa being green played into this. Deonna is far from green that's the thing. Deonna screwed over Becky in her title match so it makes sense.

It was funny seeing Deonna try to wrap her arms around Becky to restrain her only to have such a loose grip because of the size of Becky's arms.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Becky loses when she is angry just as much as when she is calm, you are just trying to look too deep into this.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Becky loses when she is angry just as much as when she is calm, you are just trying to look too deep into this.


It has played into story before.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> It has played into story before.


Every time something else plays into why she lost. 
Sometimes its anger, distractions, injury, eye rakes/pokes, inanimate objects etc etc
The reasons varies, it doesnt matter anymore.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Becky loses when she is angry just as much as when she is calm, you are just trying to look too deep into this.


 Ignoring the ref blatantly holding Becky back and Natalya cheap shotted the knee. I gave you an example yet of Becky losing because of her anger.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

wow that is a gorgeous picture :beckyhi


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

CJ said:


>


how is she so pretty.

According to Cagematch, last year Becky had the second most amount of matches among female WWE talent at 159. The most was Charlotte at...160. 

So close, Bex :beckywhat


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Only because of the health issue.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

she also took the weekend before Christmas off to be with her boyfriend, I think. Still very impressive, obviously, missing 3 weeks and still barely missing that benchmark.

Also, I know that this includes house shows, where faces win most of the time and there were a lotta tag team matches in there, but she had a better winning percentage than Charlotte apparently.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

@Acezwicker I see the storyline you are going for, where Becky would lose to Dana and Nattie due to being overly agressive, and then win the championship and defend it by taking a slower, more calculated approach, it would be a really good way of explaining her losses and giving her character development.

Altough the amount of times she lost/won when calm or lost/won when angry is split prety much even at 25% each. And why would she be agressive against La Luchadora, if she knows that it could cost her, and more than that, why did this agressive aproach lead her to the victory?

It's because there is no real character arc here, there never is, that would be too smart for WWE.

And how is kicking someone in the knee illegal? Nattie could have kicked Becky in the knee anyways, without ref's shienanigans. That's how you get the heat on the heel at the beginning of the match, not how you finish it.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> @Acezwicker I see the storyline you are going for, where Becky would lose to Dana and Nattie due to being overly agressive, and then win the championship and defend it by taking a slower, more calculated approach, it would be a really good way of explaining her losses and giving her character development.
> 
> Altough the amount of times she lost/won when calm or lost/won when angry is split prety much even at 25% each. And why would she be agressive against La Luchadora, if she knows that it could cost her, and more than that, why did this agressive aproach lead her to the victory?
> 
> ...


Becky can be more aggressive, but not wrestle angry. With Dana her back played into it, but she would never get over because people knew how bad she was.

La Luchadora cost Becky her title shot. Why wouldn't she wrestle more aggressively? She was smart not to get too aggressive.

Most of their great stories in WWE's history are stumbled upon by accident.

Kicking someone in the knee is fine on it's own, but it's not fine when the ref is restraining the one being kicked, then it becomes cheap.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky can be more aggressive, but not wrestle angry. With Dana her back played into it, but she would never get over because people knew how bad she was.
> 
> La Luchadora cost Becky her title shot. Why wouldn't she wrestle more aggressively? She was smart not to get too aggressive.
> *
> ...


Then why wasn't she "agressive, but not too agressive" against Alexa? Do you see how this doesn't make any sense if you have to bend backwards so much to explain it?

Which ones?

And still, a kick to the knee is never ever a dq, so it shouldn't lead to the heel winning.

Besides, Becky was getting huge pops everytime she brawled with Nattie, people definitely liked that agressive side of her. _Oh, I wonder why people cheer when a babyface beats the life out of a heel._


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Then why wasn't she "agressive, but not too agressive" against Alexa? Do you see how this doesn't make any sense if you have to bend backwards so much to explain it?
> 
> Which ones?
> 
> ...


Alexa hasn't really pissed her off yet. She's annoyed Becky but not really set her off. The only other reason for the match last week is Alexa threw it just to set up the beatdown.

Daniel Bryan, Heath Slater just to name a few. 

It is illegal, if the ref catches it especially to an injured knee, they admonish Natalya which would give Becky enough time to recover. 

The problem is it should amount to her winning, for some reason they usually go the opposite way.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Oh my


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817117159331692547
her tweets amuse me greatly


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817117159331692547
> her tweets amuse me greatly


she's funny. :grin2:


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Alexa hasn't really pissed her off yet. She's annoyed Becky but not really set her off. The only other reason for the match last week is Alexa threw it just to set up the beatdown.


She kept beating on her forever, insulted her and tooke her title. Becky should plough into her every time as soon as the bell rings. Becky doesn't know who La Luchadora is, so the smart thing for her would be staying cautious.



Dibil13 said:


> Oh my


She actually likes to show off her oblique muscles a lot like that. I feel like they are her favourite ones, right after her shoulders.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> She kept beating on her forever, insulted her and tooke her title. Becky should plough into her every time as soon as the bell rings. Becky doesn't know who La Luchadora is, so the smart thing for her would be staying cautious.


She's got tougher since losing the title. Smackdown women's matches (especially tv ones) are badly agented. 

Becky got the first shot in on the Deonna when she tried to ambush her, then Becky tried to take her mask off, that's when she fell to the numbers.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

a character that looks suspiciously familiar is gonna be in the Tiger Mask anime

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817345755656568833


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Well... Becky's favourite wrestler is the original Tiger Mask and her favourite match is Dynamite Kidd vs Tiger Mask.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/AgedEthicalCoypu.webm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

CJ said:


>


Well, I think it's time for a sig change! :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Punkamaniac said:


> Well, I think it's time for a sig change! :becky


Good choice :becky2


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

:sodone


----------



## Deoxys (Feb 15, 2009)

What does everybody think of her current attire? 

I understand why she got rid of the corsets, they can't have been very comfortable to wrestle in, but at least they were colourful and unique. The current black one just seems a little plain for such a huge personality as Becky has.

She has gone through a few different looks since the draft and none of them have been spectacular. Except the Summerslam one, now that was awesome!


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Deoxys said:


> What does everybody think of her current attire?
> 
> I understand why she got rid of the corsets, they can't have been very comfortable to wrestle in, but at least they were colourful and unique. The current black one just seems a little plain for such a huge personality as Becky has.
> 
> She has gone through a few different looks since the draft and none of them have been spectacular. Except the Summerslam one, now that was awesome!


I think she looks great in her current one but yeah, it is a bit plain. I liked the one she wore in Glasgow most out of the post-corset era.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Deoxys said:


> What does everybody think of her current attire?
> 
> I understand why she got rid of the corsets, they can't have been very comfortable to wrestle in, but at least they were colourful and unique. The current black one just seems a little plain for such a huge personality as Becky has.
> 
> She has gone through a few different looks since the draft and none of them have been spectacular. Except the Summerslam one, now that was awesome!


It's okay but I still like her NXT gear the most


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Deoxys said:


> What does everybody think of her current attire?
> 
> I understand why she got rid of the corsets, they can't have been very comfortable to wrestle in, but at least they were colourful and unique. The current black one just seems a little plain for such a huge personality as Becky has.
> 
> She has gone through a few different looks since the draft and none of them have been spectacular. Except the Summerslam one, now that was awesome!


On Becky's current Attire I like it, she has the look and aura of a fighter plus she looks hot in black. I can see why people find it plain though. I wish she was allowed to tape her fists to complete the look and change the type of shorts.

The belt on the pants kept falling that's why she got rid of it. The only problem I had with the Summerslam attire was the colour.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> It's okay but I still like her NXT gear the most


She should definitely go back to something like this when she eventually turns heel again.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Deoxys said:


> What does everybody think of her current attire?
> 
> I understand why she got rid of the corsets, they can't have been very comfortable to wrestle in, but at least they were colourful and unique. The current black one just seems a little plain for such a huge personality as Becky has.
> 
> She has gone through a few different looks since the draft and none of them have been spectacular. Except the Summerslam one, now that was awesome!


I for one would love her to wear again the beige pants she had one time on Smackdown a few months ago, she looked hot in those.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Hate all her attires since she debut on main roster.
Her NXT attires were much better and I hope she will return to that style again.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm with you all about her NXT ring attires being the best ones. Her entrance attire is top notch though.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817849636077633537
even in anime Becky loses to Charlotte. :side:

Looking at that dudes timeline that posted screencaps, the fake Becky/Charlotte parts of this show seemed pretty weird. Like they announced their measurements before the match, and not-Becky used Charlottes finisher, and stuff like that.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't think she was ever presented as an underdog in NXT. I'm guessing that could explain the change in ring attire and why Becky doesn't/isn't allowed to show off that body of hers. 

Is it just me or is Becky looking leaner? It would be a hard sell if the audience can see that Becky is taller and more ripped than her opponent.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

The reaon why she has to cover her body is simply so that she doesn't outshine Nikki. It's apparent to me at this point. Look, there is a reason why a lot of women got to be on the cover on muscle and fitness, yet Becky didn't get to do that, despite being the best built women on the roster next to Charlotte. It's impossible that Muscle & Fitness haven't made the offer to a gym addict like her, it's just that WWE are doing the same thing with her that they did with Ryback, keeping the attention away from her.

Becky has almost never covered her mid section on the indys, and she would probably be happy to show it on TV, as it resembles how hard she works. 

Having said that, I'm actually happy with her current outfit. It gives her that eye catching look without showing anything at all, seems comfortable and the possibility of a wardobe malfunction is reduced to almost zero - great! I actually don't like most of her NXT gears. I wish she would return the leather pants she used to wear in 2013 though, at least for some special occasion.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


>


that lipstick was a baffling choice, good lord.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't think she was ever presented as an underdog in NXT. I'm guessing that could explain the change in ring attire and why Becky doesn't/isn't allowed to show off that body of hers.
> 
> Is it just me or is Becky looking leaner? It would be a hard sell if the audience can see that Becky is taller and more ripped than her opponent.


She was kind of an underdog but not in the same way. It was more that she was irrelevant and needed to make a name for herself. It was a status thing, not really her being weak and unable to beat anybody. Becky being a dumb geek that loses all the time is pretty much a main roster creation. 

It's weird. Her personality is very well suited to being a loveable loser but her moveset and size aren't.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> The reaon why she has to cover her body is simply so that she doesn't outshine Nikki. It's apparent to me at this point. Look, there is a reason why a lot of women got to be on the cover on muscle and fitness, yet Becky didn't get to do that, despite being the best built women on the roster next to Charlotte. It's impossible that Muscle & Fitness haven't made the offer to a gym addict like her, it's just that WWE are doing the same thing with her that they did with Ryback, keeping the attention away from her.
> 
> Becky has almost never covered her mid section on the indys, and she would probably be happy to show it on TV, as it resembles how hard she works.
> 
> Having said that, I'm actually happy with her current outfit. It gives her that eye catching look without showing anything at all, seems comfortable and the possibility of a wardobe malfunction is reduced to almost zero - great! I actually don't like most of her NXT gears. I wish she would return the leather pants she used to wear in 2013 though, at least for some special occasion.


WWE has a partnership with the magazine as well. Becky has a build that Hollywood would consider "too muscular" and WWE applies that same ridiculous standard. It's very clear WWE wanted Nikki to be top female face on Smackdown over Becky since the new title was introduced. 

I don't even think Becky minds the compliments she gets about her body (even the pervy ones). 

The most you could see last Smackdown was her leopard print bra. As I love her current gear as mentioned before she has the look and aura of a female fighter.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> She was kind of an underdog but not in the same way. It was more that she was irrelevant and needed to make a name for herself. It was a status thing, not really her being weak and unable to beat anybody. Becky being a dumb geek that loses all the time is pretty much a main roster creation.
> 
> It's weird. Her personality is very well suited to being a loveable loser but her moveset and size aren't.


They see she got over by losing at NXT Takeover Unstoppable and they are trying to mirror that or they test Bayley booking with Becky, seeing how similar they are.

She has such an underdog personality, but her build don't fit that. Becky could easily pull off a badass babyface.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> even in anime Becky loses to Charlotte. :side:
> 
> Looking at that dudes timeline that posted screencaps, the fake Becky/Charlotte parts of this show seemed pretty weird. Like they announced their measurements before the match, and not-Becky used Charlottes finisher, and stuff like that.


Becky's shit booking transcends reality :cry

I also checked his tweets. They also called it a diva match and a manager lady told them before the match their time is cut to 10 minutes.
Seems legit to me :quite


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> She should definitely go back to something like this when she eventually turns heel again.


Ah those are a little too typical standard "female wrestler" attire imo. Her current look, aside from being cool-looking, makes her look for distinctive amongst the female wrestlers.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Distinctive look is not necessarily a good thing. Those attires are simply not flattering.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Becky's shit booking transcends reality :cry
> 
> I also checked his tweets. They also called it a diva match and a manager lady told them before the match their time is cut to 10 minutes.
> Seems legit to me :quite


It seems like that match was based around last year's royal Rumble in timeline.



Reotor said:


> Distinctive look is not necessarily a good thing. Those attires are simply not flattering.


I disagree about her attire. She has the aura of a fighter and Becky looks damn good in Black.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> Ah those are a little too typical standard "female wrestler" attire imo. Her current look, aside from being cool-looking, makes her look for distinctive amongst the female wrestlers.


If she returned to using the long pants with the tartan like pattern, along with the shorter top, i think she'd still stand out enough, personally.

Her current attire definitely isn't bad though, just saying if she does go heel at some point, then a change of look back to something like that would be a good idea i think.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Honestly, and I've said this before, I just don't like the notion of her:

-Needing to show a bunch of skin just, well just because most female performers do it I guess. I don't need her to show off her stomach to know that she's fit, it's freaking obvious. So I'm not really interested in seeing her wear a shorter top, I prefer what she wears now.

-Wearing plaid because she's Irish. That's just cliché as all heck.

No, I much prefer what she wears now. It makes her look good, it's visually distinctive from the other female performers, and it suits her.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> No, I much prefer what she wears now. It makes her look good, it's visually distinctive from the other female performers, and it suits her.


I agree, I just wish it had some kindof pattern on it. Like she had that velvety lookin tanktop that had the gold pattern on the back, that was cool, bring that back. Slap some gears on it, add some 'straight fire' to it somewhere, something.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Has anyone had as many different attire changes than Becky since her debut? It's like she wears something different every month. Which is actually a good thing, keeps her look fresh.*

My fav attires:























Probalby the Irishness but she looks great in green







a little ab action appears since like forever


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

becky always looks cool.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

BPB1Cp9BeDL


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

CJ said:


> BPB1Cp9BeDL


:lmao:lmao


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

i'm hoping for a becky picture with dean ambrose soon.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

The corset thing is weird. She needs to show more skin BAYBEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818951818000695296


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky gets a cage match!


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

How does this not main event next week(go on last)? Anyway I can't wait. Just hope they make Becky look good on WWE's part.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> How does this not main event next week(go on last)? Anyway I can't wait. Just hope they make Becky look good on WWE's part.


They didn't main event Glasgow, they probably won't next week. Cena and AJ have the much hotter feud so whatever they do will be the main event.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

heres part of Becky and Bliss on Talking Smack https://streamable.com/qi43c


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Becky: C U Next Tuesday to Alexa
:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done

This Women is everything:becky2


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It annoys me that in her feuds it's always insults to Becky on a personal level instead of on a character level like being called chucky doll, a tart, they have implied that Becky was a whore twice now on the main roster.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> It annoys me that in her feuds it's always insults to Becky on a personal level instead of on a character level like being called chucky doll, a tart, *they have implied that Becky was a whore twice now on the main roster*.


when the hell did that happen?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> when the hell did that happen?


I know when was this?:beckywhat


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky owned alexa bliss bad.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

For the Whore implications Alexa did once implying it in one of her promos and Emma called her a tart in their feud.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> For the Whore implications Alexa did once and Emma called her a tart in their feud.


I don't remember what Alexa said, but it would be ironic because didn't Alexa have rumors of her being a "ring rat" a while back. I don't remember the "tart" from Emma either.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I don't remember what Alexa said, but it would be ironic because didn't Alexa have rumors of her being a "ring rat" a while back. I don't remember the "tart" from Emma either.


They aren't exactly proven to be untrue either. It wasn't on tv, it was when she was in a segment with Jack Swagger.

I don't get the notion that Alexa is better than Becky on the mic? Alexa's style is like Michael Angelo Batio, just because you talk fast doesn't mean you are great.

In Alexa's case she talks too fast so she can't get good heat because nothing really sinks in.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Loved how Becky dropped the mic and walked out like a bad ass.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

The cage match stip exist only so that Alexa can win by escaping the cage. Once again w have to hope that she loses and looks strong, because there is no hope for a win. So Becky really isn't getting that title back. That 76 day run where she got bullied forever was "it". That was her "run on the top". Being Alexa' bitch for 3 months was a reward for 18 months of hard work, was it?

So now that we know that Beck is out of the title picture, I wanted to adress this "WWE hates her thing".

Look, you have a girl that started wrestling at the age of 15, she has been a fan for the most of her life, she sacrificed so much to make her dream happen. At the age of 17 in 2004 when there was no SHIMMER, no Stardom, no womens revolution, no TNA and the women at Raw were nothing more than whores, Becky, while in the middle of, then, wrestling desert that Ireland was, she told herself "I wanna do this for the". Despite not having any perspectives, no women promotions, no mainstream women wrestling, despite all of that, at 18 years of age she went to Canada and FUCKING JAPAN, taking care of herself without her family without her brother, no mobile internet connection in 2005, she didn't know the language, and yet she succeeded and was known as the best female European wrestler at the age of 19. A tear just rolled down my cheek as I was writing this, because that's how proud I am for her.

So you have this girl join WWE, she carries people left right and centre, and all she want's is succeed and be rewarded for her hard work. Meanwhile WWE deicdes to keep pushing former fitness models with no love for the buissnes over her. When on Raw Sasha and Charlotte were able to turn themselves into legends, she is stuck on SDL carrying people.

Just think how much this has to impact her motivation. She said in an interview that at one point she didn't know whether she would ever win a title or not. Despite her talent and love for wrestling, she still had to question whether she would get a title belt. Just imagine how that alone had to damage her motivation. Because she is working as hard as she can all the time, and there is no clear goalin sight, whereas other horsewomenare basically guaranteed succes, Becky isn't guaranteed anything. I know that feeling really well and it really kills your drive for something.

Now add on top of that the fact that despite stealing the show last year, all that followed were losses and beatdowns. The only happy moment I can think of is Backlash, besides that it's all sadness and misery. And if that's how her "title run" is supposed to look like, and she is supposed to be out of Mania, then why work hard? Why bother, if half assing everyting won't change much. If being a bad worker is rewarded more than being good, then why try to be actually good?

Look how many times Becky's image could have been saved by subtle tweaks to the script: pin her at WM, instead of tapping her out, cancel her matches with Dana, if they are supposed to be 60 seconds long, just have them brawl, have Natalya actually cheat at BG, make her win at BL feel special, make her the star of the match, don't put her there just for a 1 minute sequence, give her 1, just fucking one happy moment during her title run. And after all she has been through, it seems that she really is out of Mania, definitely out of a 1v1 match.

Why would you treat someone, who loves this buisness to bits, is (or maybe was?) over, talented and hard-working, like that, unless you hate that someone?

But at the end of the day Becky is the only person we can blame. She should have known better, than go to wwe. By signing their contract she signed away her career.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

meele said:


> The cage match stip exist only so that Alexa can win by escaping the cage. Once again w have to hope that she loses and looks strong, because there is no hope for a win. So Becky really isn't getting that title back. That 76 day run where she got bullied forever was "it". That was her "run on the top". Being Alexa' bitch for 3 months was a reward for 18 months of hard work, was it?
> 
> So now that we know that Beck is out of the title picture, I wanted to adress this "WWE hates her thing".
> 
> ...


 :bjpenn
I remember people celebrating and saying she would get more shine on SD away from the other horsewomen. All it's done it's make things worse, she's stuck in a midcard division losing to a person she's far better than. 

Even though she'd be in last place booking wise on RAW, at least she'd be having decent matches. And if the time came where she would win the title, it'd probably much more satisfying beating Sasha or Charlotte in a one on one, than tapping out Carmella after doing so little in a 6 pack.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

even though i would love for Becky to win, i dont think she should, because then you make Alexa look extremly weak.They made a mistake by taking the title of of Becky, but now they have to run with it.But this is WWE and they are more then likely to make a moronic decision.We dont want the SD belt to be like the RAW belt


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Strategize said:


> :bjpenn
> I remember people celebrating and saying she would get more shine on SD away from the other horsewomen. All it's done it's make things worse, she's stuck in a midcard division losing to a person she's far better than.
> 
> Even though she'd be in last place booking wise on RAW, at least she'd be having decent matches. And if the time came where she would win the title, it'd probably much more satisfying beating Sasha or Charlotte in a one on one, than tapping out Carmella after doing so little in a 6 pack.


Becky´s run has been a joy to watch. I don´t know why you are all so negative. Her feud has been a focal point of Smackdown since the brand split. They have been given opening promos, contract signings, backstage segments, talking smack segments, logical gimmick matches, layers to their feud. And they have delivered more often than not. 

Nikki Bella is still the biggest star on the show. She could have easily pushed herself to the top with the neck surgery redemption storyline. But for six months Becky and Alexa have been booked like the top dogs of the SD women´s division. While Nikki is working her own interesting feuds (and damn girls that brawl was the shit), but never ever have they been portrayed as more important than the title, Becky or Alexa.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> Becky´s run has been a joy to watch. I don´t know why you are all so negative. Her feud has been a focal point of Smackdown since the brand split. They have been given opening promos, contract signings, backstage segments, talking smack segments, logical gimmick matches, layers to their feud. And they have delivered more often than not.
> 
> Nikki Bella is still the biggest star on the show. She could have easily pushed herself to the top with the neck surgery redemption storyline. But for six months Becky and Alexa have been booked like the top dogs of the SD women´s division. While Nikki is working her own interesting feuds (and damn girls that brawl was the shit), but never ever have they been portrayed as more important than the title, Becky or Alexa.


It definitely sucks that she's not being booked the star of the show despite being one of the most over wrestlers, maybe ever, who's never won a single feud. But I kinda agree here, I have enjoyed the Becky/Alexa exchange for what it was, the booking wasn't perfect but it's been the second best booked women's feud since Charlotte/Becky last year.

That said, it was heartbreaking to read what @meele wrote, the thing is, I wouldn't be shocked to see Becky losing the motivation, wasn't it that in that vs can video where she said " stealing the show at WM and then losing to Dana Brookes in 60s" .
But let's not spread the rumor anw now about her losing motivation, so many people turned on Ziggler because he looked like he was phoning in it the ring, even though I don't blame him 1 bit for thee way they treated him and used him, he has every right to take a shit in the middle of the ring IMO.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> Becky´s run has been a joy to watch. I don´t know why you are all so negative. Her feud has been a focal point of Smackdown since the brand split. They have been given opening promos, contract signings, backstage segments, talking smack segments, logical gimmick matches, layers to their feud. And they have delivered more often than not.
> 
> Nikki Bella is still the biggest star on the show. She could have easily pushed herself to the top with the neck surgery redemption storyline. But for six months Becky and Alexa have been booked like the top dogs of the SD women´s division. While Nikki is working her own interesting feuds (and damn girls that brawl was the shit), but never ever have they been portrayed as more important than the title, Becky or Alexa.


I'm not even a hardcore Becky fan and her booking still pisses me off. 

She barely did anything in the match she won the title. 
She got 1 clean win in her entire title reign. 
Layed out almost every segment. 
All of her matches with Alexa have been mediocre to bad because Alexa is a bad worker, yet gets rewarded with a title win for it.
She's probably not even in an important match at mania.

She a fucking enhancement and that's it.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

What are the positives of the Becky/Alexa feud?

Becky got accused of being a loser, proven to be a loser during the build, proven to be a loser during the title match aswell, and now out of the title picture as a result. She got less over, and the magic, that always surrounds someones first title win and first title run has been killed.

The only positive things are that she is the first champ, and didn't reign for like a week, so when someone looks her up on Wikipedia in a few years, that will stand out as an accomplishment. Altough, I'm gonna call it right now that this championship will either be retired or unified with the Raw one, before it gets to it's 10th title holder, rendering Becky's title win and run absolutely meaningless from a historical standpoint.

So, seriously, what was good about this run, I really wanna know.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

meele said:


> What are the positives of the Becky/Alexa feud?
> 
> Becky got accused of being a loser, proven to be a loser during the build, proven to be a loser during the title match aswell, and now out of the title picture as a result. She got less over, and the magic, that always surrounds someones first title win and first title run has been killed.
> 
> ...


Lita is highly considered GOAT for many reasons, despite being portrayed as a loser for most of her career, she literally lost to everyone way more times than she beat them, I don't even remember her ever beating Jazz or Victoria for example. I think all her title runs* combined *are like 5 months tops. Still, she was pretty much the most popular woman on the show, protected in losses, involved in storylines and made them interesting..Becky's the most popular girl on SD and top 3 most over in the company, she sells tons of merchandise and sells out signing events and she's making the best of many of her feuds, with Alexa I can point to this week's talking smack, the contract signing, HER introduction of La Luchadora, the backstage segment when she called her a bitch, they really need one great match and it will cap off as a great feud.. The feud was very one sided before she lost the title, but she's gotten the best of Alexa and beat her relatively easily twice as now both when she was la Luchadora and when Alexa interfered as La Luchadora.

I'm trying to look on the positive side in all of this, but Becky's probably the most female wrestlers of all times with the weakest booking ever, I can't think of any woman who has that much gap in popularity vs booking.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Lita is highly considered GOAT for many reasons, despite being portrayed as a loser for most of her career, she literally lost to everyone way more times than she beat them, I don't even remember her ever beating Jazz or Victoria for example. I think all her title runs* combined *are like 5 months tops. Still, she was pretty much the most popular woman on the show, protected in losses, involved in storylines and made them interesting..Becky's the most popular girl on SD and top 3 most over in the company, she sells tons of merchandise and sells out signing events and she's making the best of many of her feuds, with Alexa I can point to this week's talking smack, the contract signing, HER introduction of La Luchadora, the backstage segment when she called her a bitch, they really need one great match and it will cap off as a great feud.. The feud was very one sided before she lost the title, but she's gotten the best of Alexa and beat her relatively easily twice as now both when she was la Luchadora and when Alexa interfered as La Luchadora.
> 
> I'm trying to look on the positive side in all of this, but Becky's probably the most female wrestlers of all times with the weakest booking ever, I can't think of any woman who has that much gap in popularity vs booking.



Becky's TV win/loss/draw ratio is 45,7% wins 49,5% losses and 4.8% draws

Lita's TV win/loss/draw ratio is 54,5% wins 42,1% loses and 3,4% draws

Lita's title runs are only 160 days combined, but she defended the title many times clean (9 times in 70 days during her 1st title run and that's just TV matches), whereas Becky got only 1 dirty title defense.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

meele said:


> What are the positives of the Becky/Alexa feud?
> 
> Becky got accused of being a loser, proven to be a loser during the build, proven to be a loser during the title match aswell, and now out of the title picture as a result. She got less over, and the magic, that always surrounds someones first title win and first title run has been killed.
> 
> ...


So? Roman Reigns is booked like superman, and people hate him. Bryan got jobbed by Sheamus in 10 seconds at WrestleMania and it only made him more over. This is not 1995 anymore. The fans know very well, who can bring it and who cannot. Becky losing matches will only get her more over. 

So say she beats Alexa clean three times in a row like the superchamp you want her to be? Or give it two months, Alexa cheats to win a couple of times, before Becky goes over clean. Alexa is still a nobody coming out of that feud. What is Becky doing the other four months? 

Raw writing on SD would also mean that there was nothing significant on the undercard going on for Nikki, who has been building up Carmella and Natalya for the last six months. What do you think would have happened then? Nikki would be SuperCenaness and Becky would be jobbing to her. 

What would Becky have done on Raw? Play 3rd wheel to Banks/Charlotte, while jobbing to SuperAssistantDananess before eventually play enhancement talent to monster Nia Jax. 

Now Becky will most likely get a feud with Mickie James next. Maybe some backstage don´t care about Becky, but the SD writers/decision-makers sure love the hell out of Becky otherwise she would not be in a top storyline for the last six months. It´s 

Cena vs. Styles feud
Miz/Maryse vs. Ambrose/Renee feud
Becky vs. Alexa vs. Luchadora feud
Wyatt family tag team division angle
Ziggler heel turn Crews/Kalisto elevation angle
Nikki vs. Natalya blood feud
Carmellsworth
Possibly Corbin vs. Rawley (with the Rawley character change reference)

That´s about the eight storylines going on right now on Smackdown. If you are in them, congratulations. You matter.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

meele said:


> Becky's TV win/loss/draw ratio is 45,7% wins 49,5% losses and 4.8% draws
> 
> Lita's TV win/loss/draw ratio is 54,5% wins 42,1% loses and 3,4% draws
> 
> Lita's title runs are only 160 days combined, but she defended the title many times clean (9 times in 70 days during her 1st title run and that's just TV matches), whereas Becky got only 1 dirty title defense.


I don't know what do you want to mean by those, and I know Becky's numbers are worse, but Lita's aren't great numbers if you think about it, and despite that, Lita can be considered a legit GOAT. Plus, Lita usually won most of her mixed tag matches whether with the Hardys or with Edge which gives her a little boost here. 
All I'm saying is that her numbers are shit, but her success is iconic, and Becky's following that footstep IMO, and just looking at she can make most of her feuds the best ones in the division gives her that boost, the women's revolution was give life to by Becky's magnificent babyface performance vs Charlotte, and she now put Alexa over big time, and gave her some memorable segments.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> So? Roman Reigns is booked like superman, and people hate him. Bryan got jobbed by Sheamus in 10 seconds at and it only made him more over. This is not 1995 anymore. The fans know very well, who can bring it and who cannot. Becky losing matches will only get her more over.
> 
> So say she beats Alexa clean three times in a row like the superchamp you want her to be? Or give it two months, Alexa cheats to win a couple of times, before Becky goes over clean. Alexa is still a nobody coming out of that feud. What is Becky doing the other four months?
> 
> ...


When the fuck did I say that I want Becky to beat Alexa 3 times in a row? Just don't pin either of them before their big match, that's it, protect your "top" babyface more. But no, during her run Becky got pinned twice in less than 5 minutes both times, to a minimum of offense. Maybe don't have herdestroyed in the build to a PPV where she will get destroyed aswell? And if this booking is supposed to get her over, then why is she getting worse reactions?

There are 6 women on SDL, being in a storyline isn't anything special, especially if you are being used to get someone over with no self benefits in said storyline, for the 5th consecutive time in your career. Do Kalisto or Elsworth or Luke Harper matter?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Lita is highly considered GOAT for many reasons, despite being portrayed as a loser for most of her career, she literally lost to everyone way more times than she beat them, I don't even remember her ever beating Jazz or Victoria for example. I think all her title runs* combined *are like 5 months tops. Still, she was pretty much the most popular woman on the show, protected in losses, involved in storylines and made them interesting..Becky's the most popular girl on SD and top 3 most over in the company, she sells tons of merchandise and sells out signing events and she's making the best of many of her feuds, with Alexa I can point to this week's talking smack, the contract signing, HER introduction of La Luchadora, the backstage segment when she called her a bitch, *they really need one great match and it will cap off as a great feud..* The feud was very one sided before she lost the title, but she's gotten the best of Alexa and beat her relatively easily twice as now both when she was la Luchadora and when Alexa interfered as La Luchadora.
> 
> I'm trying to look on the positive side in all of this, but Becky's probably the most female wrestlers of all times with the weakest booking ever, I can't think of any woman who has that much gap in popularity vs booking.


No they don't! match quality will always take 2nd place to storytelling that's mainstream wrestling in a nutshell. Many good-great feuds ended without a great match.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> So? Roman Reigns is booked like superman, and people hate him. Bryan got jobbed by Sheamus in 10 seconds at WrestleMania and it only made him more over. This is not 1995 anymore. The fans know very well, who can bring it and who cannot. Becky losing matches will only get her more over.


You mean just like losing over and over again got Ziggler more over? Eventually people will just give in.
Bryan manged to stay in relevant storylines. Where does Becky go after this? Carmella? Yeah, that'll sure give her some momentum, not.


Acezwicker said:


> No they don't! match quality will always take 2nd place to storytelling that's mainstream wrestling in a nutshell. Many good-great feuds ended without a great match.


Well this feud doesn't have good storytelling either so it's fucked either way.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I don't know what do you want to mean by those, and I know Becky's numbers are worse, but Lita's aren't great numbers if you think about it, and despite that, Lita can be considered a legit GOAT. Plus, Lita usually won most of her mixed tag matches whether with the Hardys or with Edge which gives her a little boost here.
> All I'm saying is that her numbers are shit, but her success is iconic, and Becky's following that footstep IMO, and just looking at she can make most of her feuds the best ones in the division gives her that boost, the women's revolution was give life to by Becky's magnificent babyface performance vs Charlotte, and she now put Alexa over big time, and gave her some memorable segments.


People won't remember her as a GOAT if she spends her entire career as a geek, and this image of a loser has been with her since this summer, and that's how casual fans see her, someone who can never make it, and doesn't matter. WWE sees Charlotte and Sasha as the next Trish and Lita, Becky doesn't matter to them.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> No they don't! match quality will always take 2nd place to storytelling that's mainstream wrestling in a nutshell. Many good-great feuds ended without a great match.


Punk and Cena had a great feud but their matches highly noted part of that feud, their in ring chemistry matters. Taking second place doesn't mean useless, Becky and Alexa could use a great match to add to their feud, if they'll be allowed to go all out that's a different story.



meele said:


> People won't remember her as a GOAT if she spends her entire career as a geek, and this image of a loser has been with her since this summer, and that's how casual fans see her, someone who can never make it, and doesn't matter. WWE sees Charlotte and Sasha as the next Trish and Lita, Becky doesn't matter to them.


That'll depend, will she end up like Summer Rae, or will she make every feud she's involved in interesting? Her stuff with Emma/Dana was good, unfortunately Emma got injured.. if she's always given something to work with, and she should because she's god damn popular, she'll be fine, if she's just appearing main event and barely doing anything, like Paige earlier this year who despite immense popularity was doing that, is a different story.

She's already got the fact that she got very over with shit booking, a 4-horsewomen moniker and the WM 3-way ( where she shined the most might I add) and the first ever SD women's champ to her resume.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Strategize said:


> You mean just like losing over and over again got Ziggler more over? Eventually people will just give in.
> *Bryan manged to stay in relevant storylines.* Where does Becky go after this? Carmella? Yeah, that'll sure give her some momentum, not.


And Becky is not in a relevant storyline? She has opened Smackdown all by herself with an Alexa contract signing. No holding hands from Daniel or Shane to put them over, cause they can´t do it themselves. They trusted the veteran Becky to carry the show and they trusted Alexa to hold her own. There was no Stephanie McBryan telling us how great this is for the women´s revolution and oh how much this match means. Nah just Becks and Alexa having a go and the fans buying in. 

Her title match in Glasgow was promoted as the biggest match on the show. Just like next week´s cage match is used as the feature match of the episode. She just got the majority of Talking Smack as a platform. They put a lot of thought into the storyline. She sells merchandise like a champ. She is over as a babyface.

And you completely exaggerate the one-sidedness of her record. She just made Alexa tap. She beat her clean a couple of weeks ago. Nobody is portrayed as inferior in this feud. Becky refered to herself as the #1 female pick of the draft and told Alexa that she has never beaten her clean, which I guess is true. Something Alexa didn´t even dispute. She just said. I cheat to win, that´s what champions do. They find a way to win. So how is Becky portrayed as weak in all of this. 



Strategize said:


> Well this feud doesn't have good storytelling either so it's fucked either way.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Well this feud doesn't have good storytelling either so it's fucked either way.


People think the matches are bad because they don't wrestle the same style as Sasha and Charlotte, when in reality their title matches haven't been bad at all. Sasha/ Charlotte wrestle the same homogenized style as most of the guys and that style has become standard. Anything not that style gets shit on because they don't get it.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Punk and Cena had a great feud but their matches highly noted part of that feud, their in ring chemistry matters. Taking second place doesn't mean useless, Becky and Alexa could use a great match to add to their feud, if they'll be allowed to go all out that's a different story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that she will end up as another Natalya, not another Lita. Just like Nattie she is being used to drag green workers to decent matches and put them over forever and ever. Nattie had a lot of very good matches last year, yet noone is talking about her, because she kept losing.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> And Becky is not in a relevant storyline? She has opened Smackdown all by herself with an Alexa contract signing. No holding hands from Daniel or Shane to put them over, cause they can´t do it themselves. They trusted the veteran Becky to carry the show and they trusted Alexa to hold her own. There was no Stephanie McBryan telling us how great this is for the women´s revolution and oh how much this match means. Nah just Becks and Alexa having a go and the fans buying in.
> 
> Her title match in Glasgow was promoted as the biggest match on the show. Just like next week´s cage match is used as the feature match of the episode. She just got the majority of Talking Smack as a platform. They put a lot of thought into the storyline. She sells merchandise like a champ. She is over as a babyface.
> 
> And you completely exaggerate the one-sidedness of her record. She just made Alexa tap. She beat her clean a couple of weeks ago. Nobody is portrayed as inferior in this feud. Becky refered to herself as the #1 female pick of the draft and told Alexa that she has never beaten her clean, which I guess is true. Something Alexa didn´t even dispute. She just said. I cheat to win, that´s what champions do. They find a way to win. So how is Becky portrayed as weak in all of this.


I mean AFTER this feud, does she stay relevant? As soon as Bryan lost to sheamus he was straight onto punk, then the tag championships, he was always in over storylines with other over people. 

Also her small victories will be completely inconsequential since she's going to lose the feud, and the matches aren't good enough so her losing will make her more over, unlike her match with Sasha at NXT takeover.


ElTerrible said:


>


"Hey Becky, you're not a worthy champion and you're a joke"
"No I'm not and I'll prove it"

*Alexa proceeds to job out Becky in almost every segment and wins the title without Becky defending it clean once, proving that yes indeed she is a joke* 

The best part of the feud has been guessing what jobber is behind the mask.
If this were done the exact same way on RAW with different women it would be torn to shreds


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> People think the matches are bad because they don't wrestle the same style as Sasha and Charlotte, when in reality their title matches haven't been bad at all. Sasha/ Charlotte wrestle the same homogenized style as most of the guys and that style has become standard. Anything not that style gets shit on because they don't get it.


How the fuck do you look at Alexa's offensive and go "Yeah alright". It has nothing to do with Sasha and Charlotte, or type of style. She looks green because she is green.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

meele said:


> I think that she will end up as another Natalya, not another Lita. Just like Nattie she is being used to drag green workers to decent matches and put them over forever and ever. Nattie had a lot of very good matches last year, yet noone is talking about her, because she kept losing.


Nah, Natalya was unlucky that she was around a time when the Division was particularly dead, and even then she wasn't the focal point, remember how she was used to protect Beth Phoenix during DOD?

Becky has a reached a level of popularity that Nattie never has, Becky was performing on the grandest stage of them all in a highly built match that she was inserted in because her popularity couldn't be ignored ( *along* with the fact that they want to protect Sasha at the time).

Michelle McCool was given the world and all the accolades and had some good matches with Gail/Melina/Maryse but she's not even looked at Greatest of her generation I think most would definitely rank Melina/Mickie/Beth above her and some maybe Maryse too. 

She may never be booked at the top, but talent, popularity, memorable moments and segments get you higher on the pecking order for GOAT.

Nattie ain't so bad btw, her match with Charlotte at the 2nd NXT Takeover was the first ever WWE women ever.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-La Luchadora gets involved again, because cages/cells never actually do what they're supposed to do.

-Becky will lose YET AGAIN because, well she loses 98% of her matches anyway.

-It will be obvious that Becky shouldn't be losing because she's 2-3 steps ahead of Alexa the whole time (just like in their other matches).

-Etc.

I mean it's cool, and I expect that both women will go all out. But WWE is nothing if not predictable in how they do things.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Strategize said:


> How the fuck do you look at Alexa's offensive and go "Yeah alright". It has nothing to do with Sasha and Charlotte, or type of style. She looks green because she is green.


I never said Alexa wasn't green, Becky is clearly carrying the matches.

The style Sasha and Charlotte wrestle is an easy sell with a live audience because of the risks they take.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Yikes, Becky gets announced for a big match and completely outclasses Alexa on Talking Smack and were already in doomsday mode? I mean I get that shes probably gonna lose next week due to some fuckery but at least then shes gonna move onto Mickie and have some good matches.

Theres too much else to respond to but c'mon guys, shes not gonna be the next Nattie. If nothing else, Becky is like overdosing on charisma compared to her.



meele said:


> The cage match stip exist only so that Alexa can win by escaping the cage. Once again w have to hope that she loses and looks strong, because there is no hope for a win. So Becky really isn't getting that title back. That 76 day run where she got bullied forever was "it". That was her "run on the top". Being Alexa' bitch for 3 months was a reward for 18 months of hard work, was it?
> 
> So now that we know that Beck is out of the title picture, I wanted to adress this "WWE hates her thing".
> 
> ...



I see your overall point but I kinda think you're way off base here. Shes being paid (quite a lot, I'm guessing) to wrestle on TV every week. Now I'm not in her head, so I dont know for sure, but do you think that 5 years ago Rebecca Quin thought that would be even remotely possible? The woman bounced around from career path to career path to an almost comical degree for years, because she thought she couldnt do the one thing that she actually wanted to do. 

Now sure, maybe she's not super thrilled with how shes been booked in the past 12 months, but shes still living her dream man. I dont think were at the point yet where we need to start questioning her motivation or blaming her for signing to wrestle there when if she didnt do that she'd still probably be doing stunt work.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

All of Becky's "big moments" involve her losing/being made to look like a fool. She's been a glorified jobber on the main roster, her only real role being to put over other women. All of her "big moments" have involved her being on the losing end of segments, and she hasn't won a single major feud yet.

So the notion that somehow she'll be remembered as "one of the greats," no she really won't be. Her booking has been crap, absolute garbage. And, if anything, it's only gotten worse on SD (one of that show's biggest failures thus far).


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> So the notion that somehow she'll be remembered as "one of the greats," no she really won't be. Her booking has been crap, absolute garbage. And, if anything, it's only gotten worse on SD (one of that show's biggest failures thus far).


At the very worst she'll be in the Dean Malenko, William Regal category. Casuals may not remember but people who have a sense of history will.

And thats at the _very_ worst.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Wins and Losses really don't matter in WWE, they should but they don't. Carmella has been put in major storyline after storyline yet still can't get over. Becky gets over with much less.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Wins and loses do matter.
The notion that wins and loses don't matter is just a myth created by the proponents of today's 50/50 booking that plagues 99% of the roster.
If wins and loses don't matter then guys like Cena, Roman, Sasha and Charlotte would lose a lot more often.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Yikes,* Becky gets announced for a big match and completely outclasses Alexa on Talking Smack* and were already in doomsday mode? I mean I get that shes probably gonna lose next week due to some fuckery but at least then shes gonna move onto Mickie and have some good matches.
> 
> Theres too much else to respond to but c'mon guys, shes not gonna be the next Nattie. If nothing else, Becky is like overdosing on charisma compared to her.
> 
> ...


Becky wasn't announced for a big match, by any means. She got this match at SDL to keep her away from the PPV. Meanwhile the Raw women's championship is defended at RR. And outclassing Alexa on the mic only to lose next week solidyfies her as a babyface who talks a lot and then gets her ass kicked for it, just like it happened before TLC, BG, WM etc.

It's not that I'm "not thrilled" about her booking, I'm fucking insulted to the fucking bone by her booking. Nothing has ever made me hate wrestling this much than the last months of her career, and the constant narrative that hard work and dedication doesn't mean shit fucked up my mood for legit weeks, as my life wasn't going perfectly either. If it wasn't for NJPW I wouldn't even be a fan right now, and I was disabled from enjoying the career of my favourite wrestler I actually used to care about.

Now that I think about it, nevermind the Alexa feud, Becky's probably gonna lose to Mickie aswell, won't she? Nikki is clearly being set up to feud with Alexa after the Rumble and it only makes sense for her to win the title at WM, as Alexa retaining would accomplish nothing. And where do we go from there? We have Carmella, who Nikki already feuded with and won, Alexa who will drop to her, Nattie who already lost with Nikki aswell, and Mickie. They could turn Becky which would be stupid, or push Mickie for the title, which I'm afraid is more likely to happen. 

They can't have Becky win against Mickie and then keep her away from the title picture, they can't use any other women, and I don't see (and don't want to see) Becky turning.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The problem is, don't have your arrogant bully heel constantly call your babyface a "loser who doesn't deserve to be champion" if you're then going to go out there and prove her RIGHT. Because that's what this entire feud has been about.

Alexa insults Becky and talks about how her title win as a fluke and she isn't really worthy. And how Becky wouldn't have won at all if Alexa had still been in the match. And then pretty much every week after that, the booking/writing proves Alexa right. She almost always gets the upper hand on Becky during their physical confrontations (which is ridiculous BTW given how much smaller she is). She constantly humiliated and punked out Becky. She got to play the "I got screwed over" card after their first title match, so Becky's one successful title defense was a dirty win. And then in their next title match, on the PPV, she wins and proves herself right yet again.

And the very few times that Becky gets to win, she never gets to enjoy because something always happens to ruin it for her.

And as for "well losing constantly can get you more over." Well that hasn't worked for Dolph Ziggler, or Sami Zayn, or Sasha (because she loses in the biggest moments a lot as well), or even Bayley either. So yeah, unless your Daniel Bryan, this philosophy is "problematic" to say the least.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> Don't worry, they redid the royal rumble poster. There ya go now, much better


:beckylol


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> Becky wasn't announced for a big match, by any means. She got this match at SDL to keep her away from the PPV. Meanwhile the Raw women's championship is defended at RR. And outclassing Alexa on the mic only to lose next week solidyfies her as a babyface who talks a lot and then gets her ass kicked for it, just like it happened before TLC, BG, WM etc.
> 
> *It's not that I'm "not thrilled" about her booking*, I'm fucking insulted to the fucking bone by her booking. Nothing has ever made me hate wrestling this much than the last months of her career, and the constant narrative that hard work and dedication doesn't mean shit fucked up my mood for legit weeks, as my life wasn't going perfectly either. If it wasn't for NJPW I wouldn't even be a fan right now, and I was disabled from enjoying the career of my favourite wrestler I actually used to care about.
> 
> ...


well yeah, obviously you do, but the post I quoted was about you turning that booking into some weird narrative about how Becky herself is probably miserable and all that. Everything else, I mean yeah, none of its great, and I hate that shes not presented as the star she should be, but thats not what I was talking about really.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> well yeah, obviously you do, but the post I quoted was about you turning that booking into some weird narrative about how Becky herself is probably miserable and all that. Everything else, I mean yeah, none of its great, and I hate that shes not presented as the star she should be, but thats not what I was talking about really.


OK, fair enough, but when I put myslef in Becky's shoes, I don't see why she wouldn't be distressed over what's happening with her in wwe. After being a great employe, working hard and working a lot, being a safe worker that always deliveres, praised by a lot of people both backstage and outside of the company leads to no reward, whereas less deserving take her spotlight *continuosly*.

And continuosly is the key word, because I could take her getting screwed over once or twice, but it's the only thing that happens since the beginning. I cannot possibly believe that it sits right with her.

Sorry for all those depressing posts earlier, but I couldn't keep this in anymore.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

meele said:


> OK, fair enough, but when I put myslef in Becky's shoes, I don't see why she wouldn't be distressed over what's happening with her in wwe. After being a great employe, working hard and working a lot, being a safe worker that always deliveres, praised by a lot of people both backstage and outside of the company leads to no reward, whereas less deserving take her spotlight *continuosly*.
> 
> And continuosly is the key word, because I could take her getting screwed over once or twice, but it's the only thing that happens since the beginning. I cannot possibly believe that it sits right with her.
> 
> Sorry for all those depressing posts earlier, but I couldn't keep this in anymore.


 I understand your frustration, I've realized what a true monster WWE and BS company they are the moment I saw them treat Zack Rhyder the way they did..maybe I should have realized it sooner, but that's the reality of it.. the company doesn't give a fuck about grabbing the brass ring, it's BS when they tell the performer " you need to step " " you need to go to Vince and present your ideas" "you make the best of what they give..you find a way", all that stuff, all that stuff is BS. WWE is Vince McMahon's playground, in a weird way, I understand him, he's a billionaire with tons of money and no competition, he puts out the product HE ENJOYS, and doesn't give a fuck about anyone else. I understand because hey, if I was in charge, I'd make Becky be the godamn champion for a year and undefeated.

When many guys can stay over despite terrible booking like Dolph and Ambrose for a huge while, it's amazing and I consider a much better accomplishment to be over with shit booking than being handed opportunities/moments/titles.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> OK, fair enough, but when I put myslef in Becky's shoes, I don't see why she wouldn't be distressed over what's happening with her in wwe. After being a great employe, working hard and working a lot, being a safe worker that always deliveres, praised by a lot of people both backstage and outside of the company leads to no reward, whereas less deserving take her spotlight *continuosly*.
> 
> And continuosly is the key word, because I could take her getting screwed over once or twice, but it's the only thing that happens since the beginning. I cannot possibly believe that it sits right with her.
> 
> Sorry for all those depressing posts earlier, but I couldn't keep this in anymore.


I'm just basing this off of the type of person she seems to be, I dont actually know of course, but I dont think that this kinda stuff bothers her. I mean, theres like a dozen women in the world that are wrestling on TV like she does, and only half of them really have anything to do consistently, and shes in that half dozen. I cant even imagine what that must be like for her, considering where shes come from and what shes been through. 

Like, just look how excited she is about being in a steel cage match.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819008525607325696 Look at how happy she looks in almost every single picture of her that pops up in this thread. I think shes perfectly happy to live her dream, travel the world, work with her friends, and be a role model to thousands of young girls. That doesnt mean she doesnt want more or is perfectly content with her booking, just that I think at this point she probably knows how to take the good with the bad.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Again, if next Tuesday is the end of their feud they better hope Alexa gets booed or this could get hilarious. The Royal Rumble match is going to take around an hour so I don't think they will have a Smackdown women's championship match at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I'm just basing this off of the type of person she seems to be, I dont actually know of course, but I dont think that this kinda stuff bothers her. I mean, theres like a dozen women in the world that are wrestling on TV like she does, and only half of them really have anything to do consistently, and shes in that half dozen. I cant even imagine what that must be like for her, considering where shes come from and what shes been through.
> 
> Like, just look how excited she is about being in a steel cage match.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819008525607325696 Look at how happy she looks in almost every single picture of her that pops up in this thread. I think shes perfectly happy to live her dream, travel the world, work with her friends, and be a role model to thousands of young girls. That doesnt mean she doesnt want more or is perfectly content with her booking, just that I think at this point she probably knows how to take the good with the bad.


If she became numb to her booking, that's terrible aswell. The performer should take pride in winning, it should be a reward, but it's not how wwe works, it's never the case with her. And again, if you are used to being booked like a loser you lose the motivation to change it.

Everyone seems to be happy with their booking as long as they work there, the second they get released they shit all over wwe. Becky didn't seem to be happy not to see any SDL women on the RR poster, has she? And there have been often pots or moments in interveiws with her (eespecially post spring 2016) where she seemed to be upset over one thing or another. I hate this idea that she is supposed to be happy just to be the part of wwe.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It seems like there is so much she can criticise about wwe booking. The divas revolution and her feud with Natalya seem to be acceptable targets.

Losing her motivation and becoming numb to her booking would be awful. I'll be honest she's the only reason I gave a shit about Smackdown's women's division.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

CJ said:


> :beckylol


This is...terrifying.

Edit:

I take it back, THIS is terrifying


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> At the very worst she'll be in the Dean Malenko, William Regal category. Casuals may not remember but people who have a sense of history will.
> 
> And thats at the _very_ worst.


She's nowhere near their level right now. They got to win far more than she has.

She's a glorified jobber to the stars right now, and that's a huge waste of her talents.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> If she became numb to her booking, that's terrible aswell. The performer should take pride in winning, it should be a reward, but it's not how wwe works, it's never the case with her. And again, if you are used to being booked like a loser you lose the motivation to change it.
> 
> Everyone seems to be happy with their booking as long as they work there, the second they get released they shit all over wwe. Becky didn't seem to be happy not to see any SDL women on the RR poster, has she? And there have been often pots or moments in interveiws with her (eespecially post spring 2016) where she seemed to be upset over one thing or another. I hate this idea that she is supposed to be happy just to be the part of wwe.


aye, I'm not saying shes _supposed_ to be happy, I'm just saying that she _seems_ very happy. I didnt say that she probably thinks every single aspect of her current job status is perfect or that she has no complaints, just that in the overall sense shes probably not going into work every tuesday feeling miserable and wishing that she never tried to get back into this. Frankly I kinda think youre projecting at this point dude.



Asuka842 said:


> She's nowhere near their level right now. They got to win far more than she has.
> 
> She's a glorified jobber to the stars right now, and that's a huge waste of her talents.


I mean in the grand scheme of things. Shes been on the main roster for a year and a half, she says she wants to go for another 10 years, so she certainly has time. You're acting like shes halfway out the door already.

And lets be real here nobody reveres William Regal for how many matches he won.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> aye, I'm not saying shes _supposed_ to be happy, I'm just saying that she _seems_ very happy. I didnt say that she probably thinks every single aspect of her current job status is perfect or that she has no complaints, just that in the overall sense shes probably not going into work every tuesday feeling miserable and wishing that she never tried to get back into this. Frankly I kinda think youre projecting at this point dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she really wants to succeed as a wrestler, and isn't there just for the money, then her usage has to bother her, there is no other option.

If it doesn't bother her, she doesn't care about succeeding anymore, then wwe did a good job of killing yet another die hard wrestling fan.

But you are right, she wants to do this for the next 10 years, and in the next 10 years vince should be dead, so her career might turn off to be OK in the end. Altough she is about to turn 30, right now she is living the best years of her career workrate wise, it's my dream to see her pull off a 5 star match, and right now is the moment she is the most capable of doing that. In 5 years wwe might be looking completly past her to the point where she will be wrestling only live events and minor TV shows, and new, fresh callups will be in the main event scene by that time, plus she probably won't be in such great shape anymore. Then it will be too late to shine and benefit from (possibly) better booking.

Her career will be long, but her time to be on the top is right now, not few months before retiring.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> aye, I'm not saying shes _supposed_ to be happy, I'm just saying that she _seems_ very happy.


One of my biggest fears regarding Becky is that somehow WWE will suck the love of wrestling out of her, like they did with AJ Lee and others.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Reotor said:


> One of my biggest fears regarding Becky is that somehow WWE will suck the love of wrestling out of her, like they did with AJ Lee and others.


Exactly this. She lost that love once in 2006 I never want it to happen again.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

And it's not like they haven't done that before with other performers either. AJ Lee, CM Punk, Bret Hart, etc. And yeah, women in WWE don't tend to be booked BETTER as they get older (heck neither do men a lot of the time). Because the attitude seems to be that they get "washed up" and there's always some younger, newer performer that WWE is looking to push in their place.

So if Becky cannot get her due when she's 30, the I have my doubts that she'd get it when she's say, 35/36. WWE's previous track record doesn't exactly inspire confidence in that regard.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> Exactly this. She lost that love once in 2006 I never want it to happen again.


I get that, but she was 19 when that happened and her situation was wildly different, as was the business as a whole. 

I understand the place where youre coming from with all this, I really do, and I'm not trying to invalidate your opinion or be patronizing or anything. You're concerned about your favorite wrestlers current place in the hierarchy of the company, which is fair, and I am too. If she doesnt have a proper match at Mania I'm probably gonna lose my shit, for example. But we're talking about a woman whos 2 weeks shy of 30 like shes some moody teenager who thought it'd be cool to work at the bowling alley over the summer but ended up being very wrong.

I'm sure you think I'm just being naive or stupid or whatever, but I'm just trying to bring an ounce of positivity into this thread. In the future who knows, maybe you're right, maybe it'll all go to shit and she'll hate wrestling and hate everyone backstage and all that. But right now, in the present, she's excited about being in a cage match for the first time and called Alexa a cunt on Talking Smack. Thats not bad.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

EDIT: @adudeirl This isn't a response to your message, we actually posted at the same time.

About Becky being happy/unhappy with how wwe books her, I just reminded myself that in an interview (don't remember which one, but it was definitely pre-wwe) she was asked what she likes about pro wrestling, and I remember her responding with something like: "Absolutely everything... maybe except for the backstage managment". Either that or she was asked what she dislikes and answered with "backstage managment". I swear I remember her saying something like that, but I can't remind myself which interview it was.

And then (maybe in the same interveiw) she said that when she returned as a manager in 2011 and saw how buissnes was like, she thought that she might have done the right choice by leaving.

If it ring's anyones bell, then please link it up, or give me some directions on which interview it might have been. Because if she said that, that would mean that she cares about how she is booked, which is good. But if she had a problem with it back when she was one of the top talents on the indys worldwide, and used properly, then she definitely has some issues with her current usage.

By the way, keeping an eye out on the rumor that she got heat for sayingg C U Next Tuesday to Alexa. Seems to be false, but after Titus got suspended for nothing, I wouldn't be suprised.

Also, blonde Becky in a dress:


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

heres where she said that about going back as a manager. Again, I get the point youre making, but think about the context shes talking about here; an all female indie locker room before WWE started investing in womens wrestling. These are women that were actually wrestling for _years_ and had, at the time, no shot at ever joining WWE. Like look at this card that she was on back then. It makes absolute perfect sense why they were jaded. She's not in the same situation.

I remember your other quote, I cant find it but I remember it as 'backstage politics', which I guess is the same thing. Though, again, we're talking about a teenager with no real support system dealing with the probably disgusting underbelly of female independent wrestling in the mid-2000s. 

Also that rumor is most likely horseshit, I havent seen any credible sites run with it or where it originated from.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> heres where she said that about going back as a manager. Again, I get the point youre making, but think about the context shes talking about here; an all female indie locker room before WWE started investing in womens wrestling. These are women that were actually wrestling for _years_ and had, at the time, no shot at ever joining WWE. Like look at this card that she was on back then. It makes absolute perfect sense why they were jaded. She's not in the same situation.
> 
> I remember your other quote, I cant find it but I remember it as 'backstage politics', which I guess is the same thing. Though, again, we're talking about a teenager with no real support system dealing with the probably disgusting underbelly of female independent wrestling in the mid-2000s.
> 
> ...


Wow, you're keeping a pretty good track of what she said.

I don't understand the problem with the card you linked, you mean the results, or that the championsip got shafted down and given less than 10 minutes, or what is it, because it doesn't seem all that terrible to me.

And the last link isn't working btw.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> Wow, you're keeping a pretty good track of what she said.
> 
> I don't understand the problem with the card you linked, you mean the results, or that the championsip got shafted down and given less than 10 minutes, or what is it, because it doesn't seem all that terrible to me.
> 
> And the last link isn't working btw.


oops, I just typed 'also that' twice.

I linked that card not for the results or anything like that but for who was booked on it. Like, theres some amazing talent on that card that worked hard for years that never even got close to signing with WWE, and they probably thought that this was as high as they were gonna get, which must've sucked. I cant articulate this point well but I totally get why that group must've felt jaded as hell.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> oops, I just typed 'also that' twice.
> 
> I linked that card not for the results or anything like that but for who was booked on it. Like, theres some amazing talent on that card that worked hard for years that never even got close to signing with WWE, and they probably thought that this was as high as they were gonna get, which must've sucked. I cant articulate this point well but I totally get why that group must've felt jaded as hell.


Oh, I though it was something with SHIMMER's managment. Altough I don't think that the reason why they felt that way was because they didn't fit into wwe. They were all getting into wrestling knowing very well that women's wrestling is extremly underdeveloped and in wwe they would be nothing more than barbie dolls. It's actually good they didn't get signed, wwe would have wasted them. 2011/12/13 was full of 3 minute divas matches, I'm happy that all of them got to wrestle good long matches instead.

I appreciate that you are trying to make this thread more positive, but I still think that Becky has to feel terrible seeing how she is used all the time. Maybe I'm looking too much into certain things, like those quotes I pointed out, but nevermind all the stuff I brough up today, just the fact that she seemes to be diverted to a secondary feud, is kept away from RR and maybe even WM, you can't convince me that that doesn't suck.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> Oh, I though it was something with SHIMMER's managment. Altough I don't think that the reason why they felt that way was because they didn't fit into wwe. They were all getting into wrestling knowing very well that women's wrestling is extremly underdeveloped and in wwe they would be nothing more than barbie dolls. It's actually good they didn't get signed, wwe would have wasted them. 2011/12/13 was full of 3 minute divas matches, I'm happy that all of them got to wrestle good long matches instead.
> 
> I appreciate that you are trying to make this thread more positive, but I still think that Becky has to feel terrible seeing how she is used all the time. Maybe I'm looking too much into certain things, like those quotes I pointed out, but nevermind all the stuff I brough up today, just the fact that she seemes to be diverted to a secondary feud, is kept away from RR and maybe even WM, you can't convince me that that doesn't suck.


I dunno, it could be frustration that WWE was the way that it was then? Again I dont know how to word this argument, but if nothing else they wouldve made a bit more money being wasted than they were on the indies.

I'm sure shes disappointed about some things like the likely lack of a Rumble match, but lets be honest here, if she was on that card itd probably be a quick, disappointing affair considering how much else they have to fit in thats more "important" and we'd all complain about it. So the silver lining I guess is that now she and Alexa will actually have time to plan something out in a gimmick match that is, at least at this moment, the most important thing on the show that its happening on. Hell, maybe even being in the secondary feud will be good for her in the short term, so shes not overexposed and gets to have good matches and maybe regain some support she may have lost.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The problem with this feud is that it's just terribly structured and badly booked. The heel should get over through a hot face instead of at the expense of them. They probably figured Becky is this lovable underdog can take all these losses and be fine when that's not the case seeing as her reactions have gone down. Long chasers should have meaningful reigns because it rewards the audience for sticking with them. No one could have made Becky's booking as champion work. 

Face is better chasing is a copout for not knowing how to book face champions.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

meele said:


> EDIT: @adudeirl This isn't a response to your message, we actually posted at the same time.
> 
> About Becky being happy/unhappy with how wwe books her, I just reminded myself that in an interview (don't remember which one, but it was definitely pre-wwe) she was asked what she likes about pro wrestling, and I remember her responding with something like: "Absolutely everything... maybe except for the backstage managment". Either that or she was asked what she dislikes and answered with "backstage managment". I swear I remember her saying something like that, but I can't remind myself which interview it was.
> 
> ...


Dude there's no way she's getting heat for saying that on the network. Maybe on T.V., but not on the network and even then it's not like she said the actually word. Titus grabbed Vince on T.V., Becky just said something to her opponent. Totally different situations. False 

Anywho OMG Becky in a dress!!!
:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Titus1357 (Jan 12, 2017)

meele said:


> EDIT: @adudeirl This isn't a response to your message, we actually posted at the same time.
> 
> About Becky being happy/unhappy with how wwe books her, I just reminded myself that in an interview (don't remember which one, but it was definitely pre-wwe) she was asked what she likes about pro wrestling, and I remember her responding with something like: "Absolutely everything... maybe except for the backstage managment". Either that or she was asked what she dislikes and answered with "backstage managment". I swear I remember her saying something like that, but I can't remind myself which interview it was.
> 
> ...





ThEmB0neZ said:


> Dude there's no way she's getting heat for saying that on the network. Maybe on T.V., but not on the network and even then it's not like she said the actually word. Titus grabbed Vince on T.V., Becky just said something to her opponent. Totally different situations. False
> 
> Anywho OMG Becky in a dress!!!
> :sodone:sodone:sodone


It seems like she wore dresses way more often in NXT, but almost never wears them now. Here's another pic of her in a dress from her NXT days










I love her cute tomboy persona, but wish she would wear dresses and skirts every once in awhile because it's so hot!


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The last time she wore a dress was at the hall of fame and that was kinda awesome. (she even trended on twitter.)


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Lunatic Fringe (Jan 9, 2017)

I have a secret fantasy of being trapped on a desert island with Becky & Bayley . . . No need to send a search party out !


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

So, can we talk about this Mickie feud that is about to happen? Because like I said earlier, I don't see Becky winning it, no matter how much I think about it. I feel like she is gonna get some momentum, maybe win at a PPV, but lose in the end, so Mickie moves onto Nikki.

Someone please tell me I'm wrong.

And:










One of the best fanarts of her I've seen.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

If Mickie dose end up feuding with Nikki, all I ask for is that, for the love of God, they don't try to use John and the affair in it.
Please WWE, do not do this terrible terrible thing.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

meele said:


> So, can we talk about this Mickie feud that is about to happen? Because like I said earlier, I don't see Becky winning it, no matter how much I think about it. I feel like she is gonna get some momentum, maybe win at a PPV, but lose in the end, so Mickie moves onto Nikki.
> 
> Someone please tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> ...


There is no shame in losing to Mickie James so I don't mind. The matches will be fun and that's good enough for me.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> There is no shame in losing to Mickie James so I don't mind. The matches will be fun and that's good enough for me.


That's true, but she has been embarassed by Alexa and is in a need of a win to make herself look like a star. Without that, I'm not sure if the live crowds will keep taking her seriously as a big name of the division.



Dibil13 said:


>





CJ said:


>


And comming back to my post from like 2 weeks ago, I'm pretty much convinced now that she actually has hair extensions. Noticed how her hair is like good few inches longer in the second pic compared to the first? Fuck, I was hoping that her hair wasn't fake, it would have been so majestic then.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

i want to see becky team up with dean ambrose in a mixed tag team match. i think it would be interesting to see how if they can work together.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> That's true, but she has been embarassed by Alexa and is in a need of a win to make herself look like a star. Without that, I'm not sure if the live crowds will keep taking her seriously as a big name of the division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really she needs shine, momentum, more character development and a consistent story going forward. 

My gut feeling is they are trying to mirror Alexa and Becky after Trish and Lita.

She dyes her hair frequently so I wouldn't be surprised if she was balding or going bald from the bleach.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Becky with her waifu










From Japan, probably taken with a Motorolla










Her shoulder looks huge



Acezwicker said:


> Not really she needs shine, momentum, more character development and a consistent story going forward.
> 
> My gut feeling is they are trying to mirror Alexa and Becky after Trish and Lita.
> 
> She dyes her hair frequently so I wouldn't be surprised if she was balding or going bald from the bleach.


Well, losing that feud will give her no momentum.



CJ said:


> BOYon6_ALhU


Her hairline seems perfect here, but I wouldn'tbe suprised if her hair was actually severly damaged. They probably don't want her to change her colour because they think that it sets her apart, ignoring that it has to be terrible for her hair, and extensions aren't helping either.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Kristie Wilson said:


> i want to see becky team up with dean ambrose in a mixed tag team match. i think it would be interesting to see how if they can work together.


There should really be more inter-gender matches. It could help both Becky or Alexa if they teamed up with the top face and heel(Dean/Cena and AJ/Miz) and get them more exposure. It helped Lita and Trish back then when teaming with The Rock. Give them that rub. 

I agree Dean & Becky would be the best pairing.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> There should really be more inter-gender matches. It could help both Becky or Alexa if they teamed up with the top face and heel(Dean/Cena and AJ/Miz) and get them more exposure. It helped Lita and Trish back then when teaming with The Rock. Give them that rub.


It helped Sasha and Charlotte and Bayley like 6 months ago too. Put them in segments/situations with people that are established as being important, and in turn their importance is elevated. I feel like the only interaction any of women on Smackdown have had with men has been that pizza segment, which while fun didnt accomplish (nor attempt to accomplish) much.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The problem is that WWE has certain sponsors that are very much against the intergender stuff (Mattel being the most prominent example probably). So they likely have to tread carefully with when/where/how they do those sorts of segments.

I don't like it myself, but it is what it is right now.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm fine with no intergender, since the line between it being fine and tasteful and...the opposite of that, is really thin. I was talking about mixed tag matches and misinterpreted what ThemBonez said


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> I'm fine with no intergender, since the line between it being fine and tasteful and...the opposite of that, is really thin. I was talking about mixed tag matches and misinterpreted what ThemBonez said


No you're right I meant Mixed-tag. It will probably be a while until you see men vs women intentionally again in WWE(maybe never). More matches like Sasha & Roman Vs Charlotte & Rusev is what I meant to say.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky would love to wrestle guys, but the intergender line between it being done well and it being seen as fetishist is very thin. WWE would never allow it these days. I'm sure she'd love to be in a storyline with guys. She would like to be in more gimmick matches from what I gather from her twitter.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd be fine with it, if they were consistent about it. But when you have:

-Stephanie smacking/beating on male talent on Raw.
-Nikki Cross beating on male talent in NXT.
-Renee smacking Miz.
-Maryse smacking Dean.
-Etc.

It makes them look hypocritical. If you don't want intergender, then don't do it. But don't make it a one-way street because again, it's blatantly hypocritical.

Maybe it's because I'm a fan on indie and Japanese wrestling, but I've never had an issue with it myself. Heck I saw Asuka/Kana in an intergender tag team match that involved barbed wire boards (guess who ended up going into said boards), or getting the crap beat out of her by Minoru freakign Suzuki (in a match that SHE BOOKED no less), or the STARDOM Trio in LU, or the Candace Larae "shoe incident" in PWG, etc and none of them bothered me at all.

Violence in wrestling is already "fetishistic," because the violence is the point a lot of the time. So I personally don't see the distinction, but that's just me perhaps.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> I'd be fine with it, if they were consistent about it. But when you have:
> 
> -Stephanie smacking/beating on male talent on Raw.
> -Nikki Cross beating on male talent in NXT.
> ...


Yes. Either go all the way or don't do it at all. WWE obviously won't ever go all the way and that's one of the reasons I roll my eyes whenever women assault men on this show.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

long live Charlynch


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820530097295945728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820531158538653697


----------



## Lunatic Fringe (Jan 9, 2017)

Dibil13 said:


> Yes. Either go all the way or don't do it at all. WWE obviously won't ever go all the way and that's one of the reasons I roll my eyes whenever women assault men on this show.


The FUN starts at 1:50 into the video . . .


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> No you're right I meant Mixed-tag. It will probably be a while until you see men vs women intentionally again in WWE(maybe never). *More matches like Sasha & Roman Vs Charlotte & Rusev is what I meant to say.*


that's what i want too.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


adorable that she censored this


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

december_blue said:


>



that's cool. :grin2:


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Neat censor there. Becky looked like she got done leg day, that said I hope she evens out her body and starts working her legs more so she's more aerodynamic.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Today becky will destroy alexas arm in that cage. Becky balboa!!


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Today becky will destroy alexas arm in that cage. Becky balboa!!


hell yeah!! :grin2:


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

For the past days I posted pretty much only sad stuff about Becky and I feel like a dick for making this thread a miserable expirience for other fans, as if wwe wasn't doing enough damage, so I decided to look for some good stuff this time around :becky

There seems to be something going on on YT with people reuploading old matches of Rebecca Knox, which is amazing, hoping to see the Knox vs Haze match and her Ring Divas interview soon.

For now we have this:

Knox vs Madison
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRNe97ryhcs

Knox vs Allison Danger (SHIMMMER 6)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghEcVWSmmHI

And some gifs aswell:becky2

























She has this habbit of biting her lip, that means she is marking out.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

meele said:


> For the past days I posted pretty much only sad stuff about Becky and I feel like a dick for making this thread a miserable expirience for other fans, as if wwe wasn't doing enough damage, so I decided to look for some good stuff this time around :becky
> 
> There seems to be something going on on YT with people reuploading old matches of Rebecca Knox, which is amazing, hoping to see the Knox vs Haze match and her Ring Divas interview soon.
> 
> ...


The Daizee/Becky matc is on Dailymotion 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2q8i2d

Haven't seen the volume 6 match in almost 9 years, gona give it a rewatch, I remember I loved the "pure wrestling rules" stipulation.

Anws, So I've been thinking about WM plans. It seems Mickie/Becky, SD and RAW Women's titles, 3 women matches for mania.. if somehow Becky/Mickie gets on the card and not the pre-show, that's gotto to say something about their star power right?


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> The Daizee/Becky matc is on Dailymotion
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2q8i2d
> 
> Haven't seen the volume 6 match in almost 9 years, gona give it a rewatch, I remember I loved the "pure wrestling rules" stipulation.
> ...


I know there is the Dailymotion version, but it's the quality that's the issue. I tried watching it once, but after a few minutes I decided to patiently wait for a better version. Apparently it's great, so I don't want to spoil the fun by watching such a bad tape.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

meele said:


> I know there is the Dailymotion version, but it's the quality that's the issue. I tried watching it once, but after a few minutes I decided to patiently wait for a better version. Apparently it's great, so I don't want to spoil the fun by watching such a bad tape.


It's in my book the best female technical wrestling match in North America History, and a top 10 best women matches in North America as well.

hope a good version comes out so you'd enjoy it :grin2:


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Yep becky vs danger was really good especially the mid match heel turn was perfectly done.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky back to doing media again 

























more stuff!

here she is teaching some dude to do her entrance and I want a gif of her reacting to him doing it right now.

Here she is doing radio interview where she does a southern accent at one point. Also shes living in Nashville now.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

sorry for the double post but this interview that she did with the same person who she showed her entrance to was really engaging, I thought. I actually learned some new things from this one, and I've listened to a lot of kinda same-y Becky interviews before.

Also she goes on and on about toast.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Good work on scouting these out @adudeirl


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky is way better at these media things. She knows the business and sounds like if the interviewers are into what she says.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

She looks so good without the spray tan and with very little makeup.

Also, could the celiacy be the reason behing her hospitalization in 2016?

And the "guaranteed" new champ thing... Like at this point, I don't know if it's good for the story for her to win. If she loses it's bad because she loses, but if she wins, it won't make sense either. I'm so tired of this booking.


----------



## Lunatic Fringe (Jan 9, 2017)

Elret1994 said:


> Today becky will destroy alexas arm in that cage. Becky balboa!!


Personally, I hope Becky SCALPS Alexa !!!


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Becky is way better at these media things. She knows the business and sounds like if the interviewers are into what she says.


Also her basic "story" is really compelling to someone that doesnt know it, you hear about this woman from another country that started wrestling when she was 15, quit, did a bunch of different stuff, then came back to wrestling because she loved it. So if you're kinda absentmindedly listening to the radio and you hear this interesting story coming from this different sounding voice, you cant really help but pay attention


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh, and by the way, do any of you remember all the hints that wwe used to send pointing towards a Nikki vs Becky feud? Like Nikki almost attacking Becky as she was trying to help her up, Becky losing due to distraction from a brawl between Nikki and Carmella, losing in tag matches all the time, they were clearly going for a Nikki/Becky feud, I wonder what made them change their mind.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

meele said:


> Oh, and by the way, do any of you remember all the hints that wwe used to send pointing towards a Nikki vs Becky feud? Like Nikki almost attacking Becky as she was trying to help her up, Becky losing due to distraction from a brawl between Nikki and Carmella, losing in tag matches all the time, they were clearly going for a Nikki/Becky feud, I wonder what made them change their mind.


Probably Mickie signing a new contract and them deciding to push Alexa.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> Oh, and by the way, do any of you remember all the hints that wwe used to send pointing towards a Nikki vs Becky feud? Like Nikki almost attacking Becky as she was trying to help her up, Becky losing due to distraction from a brawl between Nikki and Carmella, losing in tag matches all the time, they were clearly going for a Nikki/Becky feud, I wonder what made them change their mind.


I doubt they were really hinting at it with that stuff, they were protecting Nikki more than anything I think.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> She looks so good without the spray tan and with very little makeup.
> 
> Also, could the celiacy be the reason behing her hospitalization in 2016?
> 
> And the "guaranteed" new champ thing... Like at this point, I don't know if it's good for the story for her to win. If she loses it's bad because she loses, but if she wins, it won't make sense either. I'm so tired of this booking.


There is a good reason for Becky to win. Alexa has never beat Becky straight up, it's always by some extra shenanigans or dirty tactics. The cage match should negate interference or you devalue the stipulation. 

Again if La Luchadora is revealed tonight, it's still way too soon to do Becky/Mickie, when that should be saved for Wrestlemania.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> There is a good reason for Becky to win. Alexa has never beat Becky straight up, it's always by some extra shenanigans or dirty tactics. The cage match should negate interference or you devalue the stipulation.
> 
> Again if La Luchadora is revealed tonight, it's still way too soon to do Becky/Mickie, when that should be saved for .


Alexa won clean at TLC (cheating in a no holds barred match isn't dirty) and pinned her in a tag match on SDL.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Alexa won clean at TLC (cheating in a no holds barred match isn't dirty) and pinned her in a tag match on SDL.


 It's still dirty in a moral sense of not beating her straight up, not in a by the rules sense. Alexa was still going after Becky for this very reason. 

Which tag match are you talking about? There was one where Becky was affected by what i'm guessing was her coeliac disease or whatever medical issue she had flaring up. Alexa and Carmella were clearly being careful with Becky when she was in the ring.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

meele said:


> Alexa won clean at TLC (cheating in a no holds barred match isn't dirty) and pinned her in a tag match on SDL.


Well she never beat her clean in a regular wrestling match(stipulation matches are loopholes). The 2 tag matches were dirty also. Nikki ran out on her in the first(after Carmella illegally kicked her) and in the second Alexa did her finisher the eye rake .


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> It's still dirty in a moral sense of not beating her straight up, not in a by the rules sense. Alexa was still going after Becky for this very reason.
> 
> Which tag match are you talking about? There was one where Becky was affected by what i'm guessing was her coeliac disease or whatever medical issue she had flaring up. Alexa and Carmella were clearly being careful with Becky when she was in the ring.





ThEmB0neZ said:


> Well she never beat her clean in a regular wrestling match(stipulation matches are loopholes). The 2 tag matches were dirty also. Nikki ran out on her in the first and in the second Alexa did her finisher the eye rake .


OK guys, I don't want to turn this into an argument again, but things like a "moral sense" of a win, or being left in the ring 1v1 and losing, because your tag partner is busy beating up the other opponent, I don't see how that's a dirty loss.

If that's "dirty" for you, fine, but for me that's way too clean and hard to read for casual fans, which hurts Becky's image. There is no effort being put from the writers to make Alexa into a really desperate, cheating heel that she should have been, but, I'm gonna say it again, Becky is ultimately down with being beaten that way, she shows up, sees the script, does the match, takes the money, nothing to add, it's her call to be booked like this.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Business wise becky has to win. Shes the most popular one and going to mania season shes worth way more to the show than alexa bliss. They even find her worthy of being at the front of their live event posters. Also helps becky is the best babyface in the company besides john cena.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

meele said:


> OK guys, I don't want to turn this into an argument again, but things like a "moral sense" of a win, or being left in the ring 1v1 and losing, because your tag partner is busy beating up the other opponent, I don't see how that's a dirty loss.
> 
> If that's "dirty" for you, fine, but for me that's way too clean and hard to read for casual fans, which hurts Becky's image. There is no effort being put from the writers to make Alexa into a really desperate, cheating heel that she should have been, but, I'm gonna say it again, Becky is ultimately down with being beaten that way, she shows up, sees the script, does the match, takes the money, nothing to add, it's her call to be booked like this.







She got superkicked by Carmella who wasn't legal behind the ref. Then Nikki chases Carmella to the back leaving Becky all alone while Alexa hits the Sparkle Splash right after the superkick.

So she was basically doubleled teamed with Nikki being a shitty partner and all. Alexa didn't beat Becky clean by herself which makes it unfair. Even Becky said Alexa hasn't beat her totally fair.

If you really look it's actually more a Carmella win then it is Alexa's.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> She got superkicked by Carmella who wasn't legal behind the ref. Then Nikki chases Carmella to the back leaving Becky all alone while Alexa hits the Sparkle Splash right after the superkick.
> 
> So she was basically doubleled teamed with Nikki being a shitty partner and all. Alexa didn't beat Becky clean by herself which makes it unfair. Even Becky said Alexa hasn't beat her totally fair.
> 
> If you really look it's actually more a Carmella win then it is Alexa's.


I just said that I don't wanna turn this into an argument.

Look, has Alexa or Carmella done anything to get dq'ed for?

And is beaing beaten with 2 moves in 4 minutes a good thing for a champ, even if it were to be dirty?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

meele said:


> I just said that I don't wanna turn this into an argument.
> 
> Look, has Alexa or Carmella done anything to get dq'ed for?
> 
> And is beaing beaten with 2 moves in 4 minutes a good thing for a champ, even if it were to be dirty?


Yes Carmella blind sided Becky when she wasn't legal. That's why the Ref was not looking. If the Ref saw the superkick he could DQ Carmella(has the right). It never happens in WWE, but casual fans don't know that.

I agree with you that losing in 2 minutes in a match she wasn't even officially in is stupid. Though this was right before No Mercy and they wanted to give Alexa the shine before she probably lost on PPV. I also don't know if Becky knew she was hurt at the time. If she did they probably took it easy and that's why it was short.

She was doubled teamed. It wasn't fair. Becky's image still intact.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm really excited for Becky to finally get her shot to main event tonight, she deserves it so much. I just hope that everything goes according to plan, whatever that plan might be.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

They've made Becky look like a total putz with this whole La Luchadora deal. First this was her idea and now they've had Alexa take it from her and use to outsmart her every week.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> OK guys, I don't want to turn this into an argument again, but things like a "moral sense" of a win, or being left in the ring 1v1 and losing, because your tag partner is busy beating up the other opponent, I don't see how that's a dirty loss.
> 
> If that's "dirty" for you, fine, but for me that's way too clean and hard to read for casual fans, which hurts Becky's image. There is no effort being put from the writers to make Alexa into a really desperate, cheating heel that she should have been, but, I'm gonna say it again, Becky is ultimately down with being beaten that way, she shows up, sees the script, does the match, takes the money, nothing to add, it's her call to be booked like this.


Alexa won because of the rake to the eyes not outright. They could and should have done more to have the finish come off like Becky got screwed over but that's sour grapes. Alexa wants to prove she's the best so that's why this is still going. 

What's with the condescending, high and mighty attitude towards casuals? La Luchadora and dislocating her own arm, says she is exactly as you describe. Becky doesn't really have much if any creative input.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> If the Ref saw the superkick he could DQ Carmella(has the right). It never happens in WWE, but casual fans don't know that.


That's why in my opinion I'm still right. But that's just my opinion. Should have lost dirtier (or not have the match at all).


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

the springboard kick thing off the cage was cool! and the avalanche bexploder too. It felt like they didnt get enough time though


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Watch out, negative stuff below. (Fair warning)

So when la luchadora attacked Becky 2 weeks ago, and cost her the title match it was to extend the feud, but then she costs Becky the title again, and this time it's the blowoff? OK.

And they pinned Becky when they could have had Alexa escape the cage!!! I'm so sick of her putting up with this booking.

Aaaand still Becky is the only perrson ever to get beaten with Alexas DDT. They didn't even have the decency to pin her with the splash. Why would they though, it's clear that they don't give a fuck about her. Just watch them keep her off of WM.

"Guaranteed new champ" my ass. Talked a lot of shit and got beaten for it, as usual. And don't give me the "it was dirty" bullshit. How many times am I supposed to take her losong, just because it's dirty? 

Wwe hatees her, there is no duobt in my mind. They hated other superstars before, because they got over, when they weren't supposed to, I'm sure this completly unprotective booking, this least rewarding title run possibe, and the fact that they took her out of the title picture right before RtWM, you don't do that shit to someone you don't outright hate.

It will take a lot of gifs to make up for this post, but don't worry, I got it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> Watch out, negative stuff below. (Fair warning)
> 
> So when la luchadora attacked Becky 2 weeks ago, and cost her the title match it was to extend the feud, but then she costs Becky the title again, and this time it's the blowoff? OK.
> 
> ...


everything else aside, which I'm not gonna get into since I'm relatively happy with how things turned out tonight, I'm pretty sure Becky is literally the only person that Alexas wrestled on TV since she started doing that DDT. So its not like she could beat anyone else with it.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> everything else aside, which I'm not gonna get into since I'm relatively happy with how things turned out tonight, I'm pretty sure Becky is literally the only person that Alexas wrestled on TV since she started doing that DDT. So its not like she could beat anyone else with it.


She used the splash to get a pinfall at Survivor Series, then Nia kicked out of the DDT. How are you happy with anything that happened? After all that preceeded, all the teasing of Becky getting her revenge for 4 months now, they don't deliver.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

meele said:


> Watch out, negative stuff below. (Fair warning)
> 
> So when la luchadora attacked Becky 2 weeks ago, and cost her the title match it was to extend the feud, but then she costs Becky the title again, and this time it's the blowoff? OK.
> 
> ...


Dude if WWE really hated Becky, she would've lost clean to Alexa definitively during this feud already. She wouldn't still be in the title picture since it's inauguration. She wouldn't be in the first ever Women's Smackdown Main Event in the second women's steel cage match if they didn't see something in Becky.
I do agree that her booking has been shit, but that's not because they hate Becky. It's because they're idiots and don't know how to book a babyface.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

if becky fans are mad about this ending, then you guys are truly belt marks. The WWE loves Becky, i think it's pretty god damn obvious. This whole angle has been A+ stuff (Other than the fact i would've had lynch win the tables match and then have bliss win down the road...maybe even at that super smackdown they recently had).

This has been fun.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> She used the splash to get a pinfall at Survivor Series, then Nia kicked out of the DDT. How are you happy with anything that happened? After all that preceeded, all the teasing of Becky getting her revenge for 4 months now, they don't deliver.


Well, of course Nia did. Alexa pinning Nia after a DDT would be suspending disbelief too much. And lets not forget who eliminated Nia later then.

Anyway, the match wasnt sloppy, nobody screwed anything up, it wasnt clean, we're gonna get her in good matches, etc. maybe 'happy' is too strong a word. 'Pretty ok with', I guess.


Oh, also, its not like Becky _just_ lost to the DDT, Mickie hit the Chick Kick on her too. Granted it didnt look great, but still.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Finally somebody that can have good promos _and_ matches with Becky. Looking forward to this feud.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Dude if WWE really hated Becky, she would've lost clean to Alexa definitively during this feud already. She wouldn't still be in the title picture since it's inauguration. She wouldn't be in the first ever Women's Smackdown Main Event in the second women's steel cage match if they didn't see something in Becky.
> I do agree that her booking has been shit, but that's not because they hate Becky. It's because they're idiots and don't know how to book a babyface.



Becky was in this feud so long, because only she could make people think that Alexa is a good wrestler. The only reason why Alexa has fans that talk shit about how awesome she is, is because of Becky.

She lost 7 out of 9 segments (2 pinfalls) from the beginning of their feud till TLC, then went 2-3 from after TLC till now. Noone in the "main event" scene get's beaten this much unless they are supposed to be just an enchancement. After a year of hard work and being the key element of the division she has the title taken away from her, and a mediocre NXT callup takes her WM spot as a champ. Why would they destroy her dream in such manner, if they didn't actually hate her?

Besides, there were plenty of people WWE hated, and yet they were booked somehow acceptable. Ryback winning the IC title, even though they already gave up on him, Rusev with his undefeated streak (only to job to Cena), Cesaro winning the ADGMBR and going nowwhere with it, despite being over as fuck, Punk beating the Shield 1v1, right before he left, then AJ getting the title, despite being in a relationship with him. There were plenty of people booked BETTER than Becky, despite wwe hating them.

I wish Nikki and Alexa the worst match possible at WM.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Something that just occurred to me, and I have no idea if this has any basis in reality or not so I'm just speculating, BUT, maybe they had to scrap any of the more risky/high flying spots involving the cage they had planned because of Jimmy Snuka dying, and anything they did would be seen as a 'tribute'.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> Something that just occurred to me, and I have no idea if this has any basis in reality or not so I'm just speculating, BUT, maybe they had to scrap any of the more risky/high flying spots involving the cage they had planned because of Jimmy Snuka dying, and anything they did would be seen as a 'tribute'.


I don't think that was the issue. They didn't do anything off the top because 1 Alexa might've got a face reaction which is why most faces do that spot and 2 they don't want Alexa to kill herself trying it who is very green.
Becky also would't be doing something because she doesn't do a lot of high risk moves. She does the leg drop, but that would be too risky. If she did like a cross body I doubt Alexa could handle Becky's weight.

I'm just glad Becky got the most spots in the match. That springboard kick and the Bexplex was a thing of beauty.:becky


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I don't think that was the issue. They didn't do anything off the top because 1 Alexa might've got a face reaction which is why most faces do that spot and 2 they don't want Alexa to kill herself trying it who is very green.
> Becky also would't be doing something because she doesn't do a lot of high risk moves. She does the leg drop, but that would be too risky. If she did like a cross body I doubt Alexa could handle Becky's weight.
> 
> I'm just glad Becky got the most spots in the match. That springboard kick and the Bexplex was a thing of beauty.:becky


yeah, you're probably right, that was just something that popped into my head for some reason.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Best Becky backstage segment ever?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Best Becky backstage segment ever?


whoa :shocked:


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The cage match ended in THE most predictable way possible (although it was probably the best Becky vs. Alexa match to date). Like everyone called that. A cage once again proves absolutely useless in preventing interference, and Becky looks like a loser in a big match yet again (if she's out of the title picture now, I'm going to be REALLY annoyed because it's such bullcrap).

Also they'd better have a REALLY good explanation for why Mickie is attacking Becky, because it doesn't make any sense right now. Her attacking either Alexa or Nikki would make far more sense.

And if Bryan doesn't do/say something next week, then it'll just be bad writing. Because his character is a guy who hates when heels cheat/take shortcuts and finds ways to punish them and then give the babyfaces who keep getting screwed over more shots (Ziggler and Ambrose). So if he doesn't do that for the women, then yeah again bad writing.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Best Becky backstage segment ever?


She is _good_


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> She is _good_


yeah she is.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Best Becky backstage segment ever?


and people still think she's a bad talker :beckylol

I mean yeah she can be corny as hell at times but every once and a while we get a promo like this that just proves how good a talker she actually is, passionate delivery you feel her anger and frustration now it's on the bookers to follow up on this and change Becky's attitude a little so we get more of this kind of stuff from her.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> and people still think she's a bad talker :beckylol


Spoiler: people will still say she is a bad talker even after this.


Problem for me is that at this point she is like Bray or Ziggler, they can cut great promo's all they want but everyone knows booking is not behind them so there is no weight to any of it.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

End of that promo sounds like the wheels are beginning to roll on a heel turn...


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

That fallout promo hinted at a heel turn and I just felt a sudden rush of anger. This is why the product sucks.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Calm down, its just a youtube fallout video, its meaningless.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Calm down, its just a youtube fallout video, its meaningless.


I wouldn't say they're meaningless, they are just very selective of when they mean something.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Reotor said:


> Calm down, its just a youtube fallout video, its meaningless.


I wish they would play these fallout vids on Smackdown:frown2:


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I wouldn't say they're meaningless, they are just very selective of when they mean something.


I cant recall a single time any of these promo's (not just Becky, everyone) played a defining story telling role.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

theres no way thats planting seeds for a heel turn, I know WWE does a lot of things that dont make much sense but they arent that dumb to get from there from that promo. I dont even know how they could logically explain it even. Shes furious that the heels cheated again, so now shes gonna turn to battle those heels? Nah, unless she legitimately beat Alexa and Mickie half to death and left them in a pool of their own blood far past the point where it'd be necessary and you convince the crowd that she "went too far" it wouldnt make sense in any universe.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> theres no way thats planting seeds for a heel turn, I know WWE does a lot of things that dont make much sense but they arent that dumb to get from there from that promo. I dont even know how they could logically explain it even. Shes furious that the heels cheated again, so now shes gonna turn to battle those heels? Nah, unless she legitimately beat Alexa and Mickie half to death and left them in a pool of their own blood far past the point where it'd be necessary and you convince the crowd that she "went too far" it wouldnt make sense in any universe.


I think the underlying narrative here is everyone eventually goes insane on Smackdown.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Twitter war is on :beckylol



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821573904682614784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821583009463857152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821586577101037568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821591010698465281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821596136221929473


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

LOL, at least there is one thing we can count on when it comes to Becky: Savagery on Twitter.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puWfwfoJlPU

You mean like this? And what happened, she lost the match and the title like 5 days after delivering this promo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8Ri5CBXpFM

Or this perhaps? She FINALLY gets one over on Alexa, and what happens? Mickie comes back as the "new" La Luchadora, and she and Alexa spend the next few weeks beating down and humiliating Becky. And last night, Becky loses YET AGAIN in a big match.

Frankly her promo last night means nothing to me. Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me WWE. I don't trust that anything will come of this, they've given me zero reason to trust them in this regard.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Becky isn't turning heel. That would leave Nikki Bella as the sole babyface in the entire division. They're not that stupid.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Becky isn't turning heel. That would leave Nikki Bella as the sole babyface in the entire division. *They're not that stupid*.


I will give you 5 minutes to rethink that statement.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Best Becky backstage segment ever?


Elim chamber :mark:


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

How anyone can hate on last nights result is beyond me, Becky was never going to win the title match last night, it was all about the reveal of Mickie James, Becky looked like a star in the match and she was protected in the mean time, This is her journey to retain at WM


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> How anyone can hate on last nights result is beyond me, Becky was never going to win the title match last night, it was all about the reveal of Mickie James, Becky looked like a star in the match and she was protected in the mean time, This is her journey to retain at WM


while I'm not convinced yet on that last part, I agree 100%. I know she hasnt looked the strongest lately but she looked great last night, AND was the one that got the big cage spot, AND it took 2 different finishers to take finish her off. Any problems that the match had were the result of standard WWE cage match booking and that it was kinda on the short side when you factored in all the commercials. I get being bummed that she lost again, but shes not done yet.

Also, kinda unrelated, but I took a glance in the Alexa thread and I kinda get the feeling that they do not like our general attitude and dismissal of her contributions to this feud in here, so let me give kudos to Bliss for holding her own last night. It wasnt a classic or anything but compared to their previous encounters she stepped up to the moment and did a good job.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> How anyone can hate on last nights result is beyond me, Becky was never going to win the title match last night, it was all about the reveal of Mickie James, Becky looked like a star in the match and she was protected in the mean time, This is her journey to retain at WM


i wouldn't count on wrestlemania, but other than that, you're spot on. I don't understand being THIS MUCH OF A MARK for a fake belt. If you're a fan of someone, isn't all you care about is 'they're on TV', 'given marquee matches on tv/ppv', 'given mic time', 'succeeding' and sure 'seeing your favorite with a belt'? Becky is a product of WWE's terrible babyface booking and they've shown NO SIGNS of them not being all about her. 

She'll get her moments in her career, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

domotime2 said:


> i wouldn't count on wrestlemania, but other than that, you're spot on. I don't understand being THIS MUCH OF A MARK for a fake belt. If you're a fan of someone, isn't all you care about is 'they're on TV', 'given marquee matches on tv/ppv', 'given mic time', 'succeeding' and sure 'seeing your favorite with a belt'? Becky is a product of WWE's terrible babyface booking and they've shown NO SIGNS of them not being all about her.
> 
> She'll get her moments in her career, I wouldn't worry about it.


It may not seem like it if you read comments on here but she is top SD woman on the roster, So she will have the big womens match for SD at WM and with how she is been kept down it makes sense she will reclaim her title


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> It may not seem like it if you read comments on here but she is top SD woman on the roster, So she will have the big womens match for SD at WM and with how she is been kept down it makes sense she will reclaim her title


maybe, just saying, dont be surprised/disappointed if she doesn't. 

I want wrestlemania to be 1 v 1 or at mostttttttttt triple threat. I hope they don't cop out and do some sort of multi-woman match for either womens belt, unless it's like a ladder match or something.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Zigglerpops said:


> It may not seem like it if you read comments on here but she is top SD woman on the roster, So she will have the big womens match for SD at WM and with how she is been kept down it makes sense she will reclaim her title


I bet Becky's WM match will be less pushed than what they have planned for the women on Raw.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I'll just put this here:



> Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James is the direction SmackDown is heading, but don’t expect that feud to make the WrestleMania card - where whoever is wrestling Nikki Bella has the best chance of working the main show in Orlando.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Reotor said:


> I'll just put this here:






























Still don't believe it. Maybe WWE is putting out fake rumors out to see what the reaction will be. Becky wasn't suppose to be on Mania last year and still got on(fans support). Hopefully the news will get Becklash and they make it Fatal 4 way with Becky Vs Nikki Vs Mickie Vs Alexa.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Yeah I'm calling BS on the Becky/Mickie rumour. I don't think they are going to defend the title at Elimination Chamber in a 1 on 1 match. A multi women title match is perfect for there and then Alexa doesn't need to defend her title until Mania. Stories can easily branch off.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

/Troll face on

Proof Becky is being held down by Alexa Bliss


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> I'll just put this here:


Its possible, and I'm not convinced yet, but lets think about this realistically; Beckys been the most featured woman on Smackdown since the brand split. She may not have looked super great during all of that time, but I'm pretty sure that shes had the most screentime out of anyone save for like Maryse who doesnt really count. They _cant_ leave her off the main card. Obviously they wont present her match as the more important one, and it may be a 4 way clusterfuck that she probably wont win, but she'll probably be on the card. Probably.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Your never going to convince me that a woman who hasn't won a single major feud on the main roster, has lost pretty much all of her big matches, and who's been constantly beaten and humiliated in this entire feud, has been "protected." Not, she hasn't been "protected" in the slightest.

It doesn't matter if she lost dirty (well technically not since it was No-DQ), the fact is she lost a big match YET AGAIN. She never gets to WIN those, THAT would be "protecting" her. 

And she looks like an idiot to boot. "Hey I've been screwed over in pretty much every way possible, and yet I still keep falling for the same tricks over and over and over and over and over again." "Hey I KNOW that this woman is going to try and interfere, she's been doing it for weeks, and yet I STILL have no counter for it at all." And worst of all, she she's Mickie there, and then TURNS HER BACK on the women whom she knows is going to get involved in order to put Alexa in a submission hold.

At some point, she has to LEARN something and not keep falling to the same tactics constantly. Otherwise, she's looks incompetent. They did nothing to "protect" her in that match. She needs to start WINNING consistently, it's that simple.

Also it didn't help that they yet again used her as a glorified jobber in order to put over another woman, just like she always does. And that woman is a 37-year old who's "big return" well completely flat because they didn't execute it well.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky main eventing posted the third highest Smackdown rating since the brand split, only behind the shows where Undertaker and Cena returned.

(obviously it wasnt only Becky that did it, Alexa and Mickie were there too, and the cage and the history and everything else, but this is a Becky thread soooo)

:cheer:cheer:clap:becky2


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

So becky is probably the most mistreadted performer in wwe (loses even to tamina lol) but still manages to outdraw the top superstars in meet and greets merch sales and now spikes up the ratings. Imagine how much she would draw if instead of losing was victorious. All in all becky draws!!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

umm, I thought Becky won the exchanged but whatever WWE, but hey, those 5 little tweets are better than most divas feuds the past years :lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

My Goodness Becky in a wedding dress would be.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Becky main eventing posted the third highest Smackdown rating since the brand split, only behind the shows where Undertaker and Cena returned.
> 
> (obviously it wasnt only Becky that did it, Alexa and Mickie were there too, and the cage and the history and everything else, but this is a Becky thread soooo)
> 
> :cheer:cheer:clap:becky2


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Miss Boulder Shoulders


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Dat third pic...


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thigh City > Suplex City


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm sorry if this was posted.. but that's pretty interesting and Becky already growing more mainstream...

http://www.nba.com/grizzlies/video/gcm-vernon-wwe-promo-becky-lynch-170117/


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm sorry if this was posted.. but that's pretty interesting and Becky already growing more mainstream...
> 
> http://www.nba.com/grizzlies/video/gcm-vernon-wwe-promo-becky-lynch-170117/



that is really cool. :grin2:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

<3


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The problem with Smackdown's women's division is its structure. The NXT format doesn't work on a main stage seeing as Becky's reactions have died down because she doesn't get enough shine and character development in her feuds. What ultimately draws interest are stars. Presenting everyone as equal does nothing for no one and crowds will stop caring because no one feels special.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah it's a tricky balancing act. On the one hand, it gets annoying when one person is given super-booking and allowed to run over the entire roster. See John Cena in his prime, Roman Reigns now, "reign of terror era" Triple H, or (I'd argue) Charlotte right now on Raw to.

BUT, pro wrestling has always thrived on stars. The men and women who became really big stars in the past, wouldn't have gotten nearly as over if they were booked to lose constantly all in the name of 50/50 booking and "everyone needs their turn." Because when you do that, no one is allowed to get really over like they should.

Becky and Sami Zayn have this in common. Both likeable babyface, both were super-over with the crowd. And neither of them has gotten MORE over by being jobbed out constantly. At BEST, they've stayed about the same (which is more do to THEM and their talents rather than the writing/booking). And they might even be a bit LESS over now.

When someone loses all the time, sooner or later the audience will lose interest (or at least not be nearly as invested as before). Because after awhile they get tired of waiting for the big payoff (or start to think that it isn't coming at all).


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

People complain about Cena, Roman but at least they are booked as and are seen as stars in the mainstream. Non wrestling fans know who John Cena is. Everything they do is always treated as high priority.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

CJ said:


>


My god Becky's shoulders :mark:

seriously she should start throwing people around and using moves like the F5, Backbreaker... and just throw people around.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822913624624730112


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> My god Becky's shoulders :mark:
> 
> seriously she should start throwing people around and using moves like the F5, Backbreaker... and just throw people around.


I'd like to see her use a falling or sitout powerbomb and actually use the conventional set-up, not the 'turnbuckle punches into running powerbomb' spot that people like Emma and Natalya use. It would look devasting on someone like Bliss if done right.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822987504403943424


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Alexa clearly can't keep up with Becky's speed. With how ripped Becky is ( and how short Alexa is), her wrestling mat based style doesn't seem wise. I think her having a more slam/suplex heavy move-set would work better seeing as it's more loud, emphatic and is more visually appealing. You can show many different ways of countering into the dis-arm-her as well. Bring out the mat based style out on rare occasions or do it in a way no one else does.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> *Alexa clearly can't keep up with Becky's speed.* With how ripped Becky is ( and how short Alexa is), her wrestling mat based style doesn't seem wise. I think her having a more slam/suplex heavy move-set would work better seeing as it's more loud, emphatic and is more visually appealing. You can show many different ways of countering into the dis-arm-her as well. Bring out the mat based style out on rare occasions or do it in a way no one else does.


Have you seen Becky run the ropes?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> Have you seen Becky run the ropes?


I'm not talking rope running. People over emphasize that when talking speed when it comes to wrestling. There has been matches where wrestlers have gone at least 10 minutes without touching the ropes. I'm talking the speed in which she transitions from move to move, how fast Becky is on her feet. for example Becky has had to wait for Alexa to get up on her comeback. Alexa is frequently a few steps behind Becky in the ring during their matches.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I'm not talking rope running. People over emphasize that when talking speed when it comes to wrestling. There has been matches where wrestlers have gone at least 10 minutes without touching the ropes. I'm talking the speed in which she transitions from move to move, how fast Becky is on her feet. for example Becky has had to wait for Alexa to get up on her comeback. Alexa is frequently a few steps behind Becky in the ring during their matches.


Ummmmmmmm........................................................ Yeah not going back to this retarded argument 
But I bring a gift here is a series of Becky gifs (Alexa in their a lot as well so 2 for 10)
http://womenwrestlinggifs.tumblr.com/tagged/Becky_Lynch


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

nyelator said:


> Ummmmmmmm........................................................ Yeah not going back to this retarded argument
> But I bring a gift here is a series of Becky gifs (Alexa in their a lot as well so 2 for 10)
> http://womenwrestlinggifs.tumblr.com/tagged/Becky_Lynch


Alexa runs the ropes faster but she's slow on her feet. People emphasize just rope running when it comes to how they move in-ring , never taking transitions from move to move and how quick to their feet into account so not a retarded statement.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822913624624730112


Apparently this is from the new Royal Rumble DVD, and Charlynch have a segment talking about their match from last year in addition to that little snippit. http://streamable.com/0jbqd


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Alexa runs the ropes faster but she's slow on her feet. People emphasize just rope running when it comes to how they move in-ring , never taking transitions from move to move and how quick to their feet into account so not a retarded statement.


I would disagree just take the GIF's man I don't have the energy tonight (And can we just team up on that cunt Sasha instead)


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

While I'm glad and recognize how much this match meant to her, to me this match is still on my hate list (at #1).
She was completely humiliated and made into a joke in that PPV.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Rainmaka! said:


>


What were Becky and all the other talent doing at Comic Con?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Jericho-79 said:


> What were Becky and all the other talent doing at Comic Con?


At a Mattel panel for the new action figures and for Q&A.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> While I'm glad and recognize how much this match meant to her, to me this match is still on my hate list (at #1).
> She was completely humiliated and made into a joke in that PPV.


I still havent watched that one back. The fact that she recovered from that is a testament to how good she is


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

nyelator said:


> I would disagree just take the GIF's man I don't have the energy tonight (And can we just team up on that cunt Sasha instead)


I don't hate Sasha though.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't hate Sasha though.


How is that possible?


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Who thinks its time for more becky merch to stop getting pissed at her booking?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Who thinks its time for more becky merch to stop getting pissed at her booking?


I still really want a Becky shirt that says 'Full of charm, full of harm' on it. C'mon WWE its been forever since she got a new shirt


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I still really want a Becky shirt that says 'Full of charm, full of harm' on it. C'mon WWE its been forever since she got a new shirt


It would be nice if she got a shirt that a male could actually wear.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

nyelator said:


> How is that possible?


It's pretty easy. There was a big quality drop off from Sasha/Charlotte to Charlotte/Bayley story and match quality wise. 


Charlotte bores me in all honesty and presenting Bayley the way she is just seems so BS. It feels like they are trying to make her the female Daniel Bryan when Becky is closer to that.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> It's pretty easy. There was a big quality drop off from Sasha/Charlotte to Charlotte/Bayley story and match quality wise.
> 
> 
> Charlotte bores me in all honesty and presenting Bayley the way she is just seems so BS. It feels like they are trying to make her the female Daniel Bryan when Becky is closer to that.



Yeah while I still laugh when people say that Becky is a better underdog than Rey or Sami (don't you just love twitter) she is way better than Bayley who needs to repack her bags and go back down to NXT


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

nyelator said:


> Yeah while I still laugh when people say that Becky is a better underdog than Rey or Sami (don't you just love twitter) she is way better than Bayley who needs to repack her bags and go back down to NXT


This is weird to really verbalize but the 'energy' i guess that Becky brings when shes wrestling or talking is way easier to get behind than the 'energy' Bayley brings, and part of that is because Becky seems like a real person whereas Bayleys too cartoony. Also theyre just rerunning Bayleys whole NXT run again, which isnt really helping her any.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> presenting Bayley the way she is just seems so BS. It feels like they are trying to make her the female Daniel Bryan when Becky is closer to that.


Female Eugene is what best describes Bayley, only _slightly_ brighter...


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't get over Becky's arms, abs, and thighs.

Is she the most toned women in the entire female roster?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

CJ said:


>


she must've been so thrilled when she saw this :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> This is weird to really verbalize but the 'energy' i guess that Becky brings when shes wrestling or talking is way easier to get behind than the 'energy' Bayley brings, and part of that is because Becky seems like a real person whereas Bayleys too cartoony. *Also theyre just rerunning Bayleys whole NXT run again, which isnt really helping her any.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> This is the real issue imo. For as much as some (and it's not even a majority opinion) online fans talk about "too cartoony," the general fan really responds to Bayley. They like her and want her to succeed. Also WWE's golden years were often built on "cartoony" characters.
> 
> ...


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> This is weird to really verbalize but the 'energy' i guess that Becky brings when shes wrestling or talking is way easier to get behind than the 'energy' Bayley brings, and part of that is because Becky seems like a real person whereas Bayleys too cartoony. Also theyre just rerunning Bayleys whole NXT run again, which isnt really helping her any.


I agree.
Bayler was booked way to much like Superman (Nia,Eva,Carmella,and Alexa in quick fashion) for me to connect easily


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Someone on reddit said at last nights live event becky did the "suck it" cross chop!! Anyone has a link to the video?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

nyelator said:


> Yeah while I still laugh when people say that Becky is a better underdog than Rey or Sami (don't you just love twitter) she is way better than Bayley who needs to repack her bags and go back down to NXT


Becky is a believable underdog but I am not gonna go overboard with praise here.

With doing Bayley's original NXT run again, the problem is that it has to be on par if not better than the original.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> This is the real issue imo. For as much as some (and it's not even a majority opinion) online fans talk about "too cartoony," the general fan really responds to Bayley. They like her and want her to succeed. Also WWE's golden years were often built on "cartoony" characters.
> 
> The problem is, they're just doing her NXT arc all over again, and not doing it nearly as well. And more problematic is, that arc isn't working. People know her, they know her accomplishments, they know about her NXT title run, etc. So trying to position her as the "underdog" again is not only lazy writing, it's not working.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Say if Nikki does win the title from Alexa it could be a sign that 

A. Becky could be go to Raw in the next draft or 
B. Smackdown creative are trying to turn Becky heel.

The problem i'd have with turning Becky on Nikki is that it would be another awful " Everyone is jealous of Nikki Bella" story which they have done with every Nikki feud since she came back. Becky is a better babyface than Nikki anyway.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky is a believable underdog but I am not gonna go overboard with praise here.
> 
> With doing Bayley's original NXT run again, the problem is that it has to be on par if not better than the original.


Ryder is a guy who goes ahead as well


Acezwicker said:


> Say if Nikki does win the title from Alexa it could be a sign that
> 
> A. Becky could be go to Raw in the next draft or
> B. Smackdown creative are trying to turn Becky heel.
> ...


Fatal Five Way at WM Alexa (Champ),Nikki,Mickie,Becky,and Carmella (I would have Alexa go over of course (for story line and personal preference)


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

nyelator said:


> Ryder is a guy who goes ahead as well
> 
> 
> Fatal Five Way at WM Alexa (Champ),Nikki,Mickie,Becky,and Carmella (I would have Alexa go over of course (for story line and personal preference)


I doubt this year's wrestlemania is going to be as cram everyone on the card as last year's. That said, they have been trying to get Carmella over as a heel so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I doubt this year's wrestlemania is going to be as cram everyone on the card as last year's. That said, they have been trying to get Carmella over as a heel so I wouldn't be surprised.


I hope so


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This isn't exactly breaking news...but after last night's RAW, and seeing how babyface guys like Cesaro and Rollins lost their matches, at least it's more obvious now that 95% of the faces gets booked like dumb geeks and it's not just Becky suffering from it.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> This isn't exactly breaking news...but after last night's RAW, and seeing how babyface guys like Cesaro and Rollins lost their matches, at least it's more obvious now that 95% of the faces gets booked like dumb geeks and it's not just Becky suffering from it.


Not if your a top guy/chosen one.
Guys (and gals) who are seen as top babyfaces very rarely (if ever) are made to look stupid (well, not on purpose anyway)


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> This isn't exactly breaking news...but after last night's RAW, and seeing how babyface guys like Cesaro and Rollins lost their matches, at least it's more obvious now that 95% of the faces gets booked like dumb geeks and it's not just Becky suffering from it.


And they wonder why fans tend to prefer heels these days, or want everyone to be heels.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Seriously how can people not love her :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I dont even


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Reotor said:


> Not if your a top guy/chosen one.
> Guys (and gals) who are seen as top babyfaces very rarely (if ever) are made to look stupid (well, not on purpose anyway)


yeah anyone besides Sasha/Roman/Cena of course. Can't have the chosen babyfaces look stupid...


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> yeah anyone besides Sasha/Roman/Cena of course. Can't have the chosen babyfaces look stupid...


Which kinda makes it even better when they manage to do it unintentionally :beckylol


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

well at least Becky got a good, strong pop tonight


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yet another segment where Becky is on the receiving end of a beat down. Same [email protected]@t every week and it is seriously getting to a point of straight up anger...SMDH


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

at least it was a 2 on 1 attack, so thats progress.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

MMM2909 said:


> Yet another segment where Becky is on the receiving end of a beat down. Same [email protected]@t every week and it is seriously getting to a point of straight up anger...SMDH


I agree. I don't understand why they keep having Becky getting her ass kicked. Especially given that she seems to have a decent fanbase. Would it kill them to have Becky win for once?


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky was more ovwr than alexa bliss in her hometown and peiple on bliss thread were confident in alexa being cheered and becky booed today. Haha


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Idk if I'm being biased. But it seems that Becky has the BEST personality out of all the active women wrestlers.

Everyone else seems a bit moody with the fans in real life.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Becky was more ovwr than alexa bliss in her hometown and peiple on bliss thread were confident in alexa being cheered and becky booed today. Haha


I mean technically that wasnt her hometown, shes from Columbus. Close enough I guess.

This is more of a broad, kinda kayfabe-y WWE complaint, but is anyone else annoyed that seemingly nobody on the show seems to care at all that an (at the time) non-contracted talent interfered in a main event championship match that was made specifically to prevent outside interference? Shouldnt Becky be mad as hell at Shane and Bryan for allowing this to happen again? Why on Talking Smack is Shane just totally thrilled that Mickies back?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Jericho-79 said:


> *Idk if I'm being biased.* But it seems that Becky has the BEST personality out of all the active women wrestlers.
> 
> *Everyone else seems a bit moody with the fans in real life.*


That's definitely biased.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Strategize said:


> That's definitely biased.


Well, my bad then.:redface


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Jericho-79 said:


> Well, my bad then.:redface


Becky does seem great though, I've never read about a bad interaction with her or seen a picture with a fan where she doesnt look pleasant. Sashas really the only one I've seen people say they had poor experiences with.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Tonight was probably the first decent pop Becky has gotten in months. I can't remember any recently.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dibil13 said:


> Tonight was probably the first decent pop Becky has gotten in months. I can't remember any recently.


I always thought that when a face's pops die down, that superstar eventually turns heel in order to achieve some career rejuvenation.

Better than getting buried.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Tonight was probably the first decent pop Becky has gotten in months. I can't remember any recently.


This is why you don't write the lovable mean girl character as the protagonist in the story and then have that same character get screwed over. It doesn't help the face. They always make this kind of mistake with heels. It's one idea from the 80's that doesn't work today.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Well she always gets top 2 or 3 best reactions at live events. Preety good for her kayfaybe record and booking.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

They are properly booking Becky as an underdog now. The problem with the booking in her reign is they forgot that with underdogs they can't just look completely helpless. 

Underdogs fight from under yes but you got to show they are capable of great things. She shown that in the brawl.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I mean it seems like she spends 90% of her screentime (if not more so) getting laid out/beaten down, including tonight. Which wouldn't be so bad, if she got to win some big matches. But she doesn't, she always loses in the end, so there's no real payoff for the audience. And it makes it hard for some people to stay truly invested, because they know the outcome going in.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Can't WWE just book Becky as a aggressive babyface? 
she's never NOT gotten a huge pop when she came out to attack someone

(That was a dead crowd)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


>


I love this gif so much for some reason


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Apparently Beckys match at the Rumble this weekend got bumped down to the pre-show. Which I guess isn't a super big deal, since this is a thrown together nothing match, but its still a bummer that she doesnt get to properly work her favorite show in front of that big crowd.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Portland wizard world is getting vecky lynch and aj styles! Lucky whoever lives there.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm guessing with Becky's match bumped to the pre-show, Styles/Cena, Owens/Reigns or Charlotte/Bayley are going longer.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So a big four PPV that's supposed to be cross-brand, and SD gets ONE match on the main card. So much for the brands looking "equal."


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

the convenient explanation has been that theres a Smackdown PPV 2 weeks after the Rumble. I think thats kindof a copout, but I dunno


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

CJ said:


>


#Swallow !


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> the convenient explanation has been that theres a Smackdown PPV 2 weeks after the Rumble. I think thats kindof a copout, but I dunno


The RR is one of the big four PPV's, and it's supposed to be cross-brand. So if the brands are alleged supposed to be equal, then the SD women should be getting a big match on the main show to.

As it stands, Raw gets a big hyped-up title match involving it's two top women, and SD gets stuck waiting for the B-PPV that has far less history, prestige, name recognition, and that far few people care about.

"Copout" indeed.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> The RR is one of the big four PPV's, and it's supposed to be cross-brand. So if the brands are alleged supposed to be equal, then the SD women should be getting a big match on the main show to.
> 
> As it stands, Raw gets a big hyped-up title match involving it's two top women, and SD gets stuck waiting for the B-PPV that has far less history, prestige, name recognition, and that far few people care about.
> 
> "Copout" indeed.


In theory the "consolation" I guess is that they'll get an elimination chamber match. That hasnt been confirmed yet obviously, it just seems to be the assumption around the 'net on what they'll do.

Its still lame and quite frankly pretty lazy, but now this throw away preshow match might get a bit more time than it would've before.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

If Mickie beats Becky and wins this feud is there any way to salvage Becky being a face anymore? Basically if this happens it's WWE saying Becky is a loser and can't win when it counts. Why would anyone root for her after this, if they know there's not going to be a pay off? It would feel like WWE are sabotaging her popularity. It just doesn't make sense. It has to be Xenophobia(hate her accent), because I don't know she has to do.

They should have Mickie beat Alexa for the belt. Then Becky beats Mickie for the title. There's the pay off. It's got to the point that beating Alexa isn't enough. Becky should win the title off a legend not some rookie like at Backlash. I'm dreaming unfortunately.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> If Mickie beats Becky and wins this feud is there any way to salvage Becky being a face anymore? Basically if this happens it's WWE saying Becky is a loser and can't win when it counts. Why would anyone root for her after this, if they know there's not going to be a pay off? It would feel like WWE are sabotaging her popularity. It just doesn't make sense. It has to be Xenophobia, because I don't know she has to do.
> 
> They should have Mickie beat Alexa for the belt. Then Becky beats Mickie for the title. There's the pay off. It's got to the point that beating Alexa isn't enough. Becky should win the title off a legend not some rookie like at Backlash. I'm dreaming unfortunately.


I dont think its possible that she could be the victim of xenophobia when she works for a company that was founded and run by people whose last name happens to be 'McMahon'. 

I'd rather Nikki wins the belt then Becky wins it off her. Just because in the context of WWE reality (not that I necessarily agree) Nikki is the most important and most famous female wrestler in the past decade plus. Beating Nikki would mean more to the general audience than beating Mickie imo.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> If Mickie beats Becky and wins this feud is there any way to salvage Becky being a face anymore? Basically if this happens it's WWE saying Becky is a loser and can't win when it counts. Why would anyone root for her after this, if they know there's not going to be a pay off? It would feel like WWE are sabotaging her popularity. It just doesn't make sense. It has to be Xenophobia, because I don't know she has to do.
> 
> They should have Mickie beat Alexa for the belt. Then Becky beats Mickie for the title. There's the pay off. It's got to the point that beating Alexa isn't enough. Becky should win the title off a legend not some rookie like at Backlash. I'm dreaming unfortunately.


Shut up and stop overanalyzing this, you sound like an idiot. Becky works well as an underdog babyface so her taking losses to Mickie shouldn't hurt her as long as she looks capable of winning in the future. 

They have to keep Becky as a babyface or else the division falls apart. Naomi, Carmella and Natalya are destined to be bottom tier on Smackdown seeing as it is unlikely that any of the 3 will get even close to as popular as Becky is. 

Wrestling violates common sense all the time. Just look at the Nikki/Carmella feud. 

Bryan was destined to be a heater for his whole career, put in humiliating angles to cool him off, but he got so popular they had to push him. 

Let's say for the sake of argument WWE is trying to cool off Becky, whining about and eventual stop supporting Becky is playing exactly into their hands. It just proves them right about her all along.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky Lynch vs Finn Balor (2005) - Intergender Mixed Wrestling Match


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Becky Lynch vs Finn Balor (2005) - Intergender Mixed Wrestling Match



cool. :smile2:


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> If Mickie beats Becky and wins this feud is there any way to salvage Becky being a face anymore? Basically if this happens it's WWE saying Becky is a loser and can't win when it counts. Why would anyone root for her after this, if they know there's not going to be a pay off? It would feel like WWE are sabotaging her popularity. It just doesn't make sense. It has to be *Xenophobia*, because I don't know she has to do.
> 
> They should have Mickie beat Alexa for the belt. Then Becky beats Mickie for the title. There's the pay off. It's got to the point that beating Alexa isn't enough. Becky should win the title off a legend not some rookie like at Backlash. I'm dreaming unfortunately.


Nonsense. Sheamus and Balor both got huge pushes. Vince definitely does not hate Irish people.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

This thread is just become a moaning thread just for the sake of moaning, The reason the SD womens division is seen as the better division is because the likes of Becky putting Alexa over

Becky does not need the title, She has reached the point were she is big enough to the point she does not need it

She is at the forefront of the division and you still get people who say she is not liked or buried, Some of you need to get a grip of yourselves and stop posting complete nonsense


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> This thread is just become a moaning thread just for the sake of moaning, The reason the SD womens division is seen as the better division is because the likes of Becky putting Alexa over
> 
> Becky does not need the title, She has reached the point were she is big enough to the point she does not need it
> 
> She is at the forefront of the division and you still get people who say she is not liked or buried, Some of you need to get a grip of yourselves and stop posting complete nonsense


People on this site really don't care about stars that's why, added with the structure is very NXT friendly. Nikki really should have put over Carmella then if that logic applies. There is a lot of quanity and not enough quality matches in the division.

She's well above the title at this point. That doesn't mean that she won't win it back.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Zigglerpops said:


> This thread is just become a moaning thread just for the sake of moaning, The reason the SD womens division is seen as the better division is because the likes of Becky putting Alexa over
> 
> Becky does not need the title, She has reached the point were she is big enough to the point she does not need it
> 
> She is at the forefront of the division and you still get people who say she is not liked or buried, Some of you need to get a grip of yourselves and stop posting complete nonsense


Becky's yet to beat anyone credible thought, how did she reach that level?
she's never won a feud, never won a 1 on 1 PPV match, If she has a clean win over someone credible then maybe it will be acceptable to see her as established, but she's yet to do so.

Her most credible win so far is vs Bayley back in NXT, that was before Bayley was built and beat Sasha.

The credible women on the roster today are Sasha, Bayley, Charlotte, Nikki and Mickie. Becky hasn't beaten any of them...


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Becky's yet to beat anyone credible thought, how did she reach that level?
> she's never won a feud, never won a 1 on 1 PPV match, If she has a clean win over someone credible then maybe it will be acceptable to see her as established, but she's yet to do so.
> 
> Her most credible win so far is vs Bayley back in NXT, that was before Bayley was built and beat Sasha.
> ...


and she is still over, it does not matter how many wins you get in a feud all that matters is who wins the last match in the feud, it has been that way since I was a little lad and it has not changed, fans just moan for the sake of it, I even read posts were they were upset that a heel beat down Becky and got heat


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

> The credible women on the roster today are Sasha, Bayley, Charlotte, Nikki and Mickie. Becky hasn't beaten any of them...


Sasha, Bayley, Charlotte on a different show

She has not had a feud with Nikki and Mickie has just started but apparently been in WM match with 2 of them is now been buried


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Becky Lynch vs Finn Balor (2005) - Intergender Mixed Wrestling Match


aww look at how young they are


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

For anyone that's interested, Becky makes a couple of brief appearances in Channel 4's documentary following Sasha & Charlotte in the lead up to their Hell in a Cell match.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/2110458-smashing-glass-ceilings-women-wwe.html


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> and she is still over, it does not matter how many wins you get in a feud all that matters is who wins the last match in the feud, it has been that way since I was a little lad and it has not changed, fans just moan for the sake of it, I even read posts were they were upset that a heel beat down Becky and got heat


Oh get over yourself. Stop acting like other people don't know how the game works, that's nonsense. Guess what, people don't have a problem with Becky getting beat down or losing sometimes, so stop trying to insinuate that they do. People have a problem with Becky losing ALL of her big matches and spending like 90% of her screentime getting her ass kicked. She hasn't won a single freaking feud on the main roster, and lost pretty much all of her big matches. 

That's the point, there is never any payoff for her because she never gets to win in the end. That's been true for all of her feuds thus far. Got it now, pretty freaking simple concept to understand. Your constant condescension doesn't change that, it's just makes you look bad.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Asuka842 said:


> Oh get over yourself. Stop acting like other people don't know how the game works, that's nonsense. Guess what, people don't have a problem with Becky getting beat down or losing sometimes, so stop trying to insinuate that they do. People have a problem with Becky losing ALL of her big matches and spending like 90% of her screentime getting her ass kicked. She hasn't won a single freaking feud on the main roster, and lost pretty much all of her big matches.
> 
> That's the point, there is never any payoff for her because she never gets to win in the end. That's been true for all of her feuds thus far. Got it now, pretty freaking simple concept to understand. Your constant condescension doesn't change that, it's just makes you look bad.


All you do is whinge and you're making this which was once a good thread unreadable, You have helped turn it into a thread that's as bad if not worse than the Paige thread

Now do us all a favour and stop whinging


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> All you do is whinge and you're making this which was once a good thread unreadable, You have helped turn it into a thread that's as bad if not worse than the Paige thread
> 
> Now do us all a favour and stop whinging


Man, I feel like theres more whining about the negativity in this thread than actual negativity at this juncture. There was 1 post since Smackdown this week that I would call overly doomsday-ish, and several people shot it down.

If you want less negativity maybe dont try stirring it up? Just a thought though. :becky2


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Dibil13 said:


> Nonsense. Sheamus and Balor both got huge pushes. Vince definitely does not hate Irish people.


I meant more because of her accent. There were those rumors about Kevin Dunn. I didn't believe them, but if she keeps being booked like crap then what is it?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> Shut up and stop overanalyzing this, *you sound like an idiot*. Becky works well as an underdog babyface so her taking losses to Mickie shouldn't hurt her as long as she looks capable of winning in the future.
> 
> They have to keep Becky as a babyface or else the division falls apart. Naomi, Carmella and Natalya are destined to be bottom tier on Smackdown seeing as it is unlikely that any of the 3 will get even close to as popular as Becky is.
> 
> ...


Calm down Mr. positive. Why is she a underdog to Alexa Bliss? Have no problem with Mickie beating her up, the problem is she has been getting beat up 80% of the feud with Alexa now it's the same thing with Mickie. Daniel Bryan and Becky are not the same!!!! Becky is not shorter them most of her opponents and Becky looks(Big muscles) more like a wrestler then Bryan does. Bryan never was a underdog to some rookie that was smaller then him. The Bryan comparisons are dumb. Bryan actually won feuds and matches before his big underdog push(he was champion for god sake). Becky does neither and has no YES Chant. Hey when Nikki Vs Alexa happens at Mania I can't wait for your positive spin on it and how it's good for Becky(I hope you're right)

*You better watch out of what's in bold.* @CJ *might ban you*


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Calm down Mr. positive. Why is she a underdog to Alexa Bliss? Have no problem with Mickie beating her up, the problem is she has been getting beat up 80% of the feud with Alexa now it's the same thing with Mickie. Daniel Bryan and Becky are not the same!!!! Becky is not shorter them most of her opponents and Becky looks(Big muscles) more like a wrestler then Bryan does. Bryan never was a underdog to some rookie that was smaller then him. The Bryan comparisons are dumb. Bryan actually won feuds and matches before his big underdog push(he was champion for god sake). Becky does neither and has no YES Chant. Hey when Nikki Vs Alexa happens at Mania I can't wait for your positive spin on it and how it's good for Becky(I hope your right)
> 
> *You better watch out of what's in bold.* @CJ *might ban you*


It's now a 2 on 1 scenario. They aligned the 2 because Alexa's green in the ring and to fix the booking mistakes they made with Becky and created a scenario in which Becky is an underdog. Mickie makes sense for her to be dominant against Becky because she's a crafty veteran. I know they aren't the same that's why Becky can't be an underdog in a 1 on 1 scenario unless it's against heel Nikki, Charlotte, Sasha Banks, Mickie James, Bayley and Nia Jax. 

I don't know if Becky is going to win the title at Wrestlemania or not. I do know that if they do Nikki vs Alexa, it is going to be awful because neither of them are consistently good in 1 on 1 matches.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> Man, I feel like theres more whining about the negativity in this thread than actual negativity at this juncture. There was 1 post since Smackdown this week that I would call overly doomsday-ish, and several people shot it down.
> 
> If you want less negativity maybe dont try stirring it up? Just a thought though. :becky2


Stirring up? Here's a thought, Come to think about it I won't bother :JOSE2


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> It's now a 2 on 1 scenario. They aligned the 2 because Alexa's green in the ring and to fix the booking mistakes they made with Becky and created a scenario in which Becky is an underdog. Mickie makes sense for her to be dominant against Becky because she's a crafty veteran. I know they aren't the same that's why Becky can't be an underdog in a 1 on 1 scenario unless it's against heel Nikki, Charlotte, Sasha Banks, Mickie James, Bayley and Nia Jax.
> 
> I don't know if Becky is going to win the title at Wrestlemania or not. I do know that if they do Nikki vs Alexa it is going to be awful because neither of them are consistently good in 1 on 1 matches.


I'm just saying the booking mistakes of Becky looking like an idiot without Mickie involved is what might hurt her if she loses to Mickie. Like how many times can Becky lose in a dirty finish, but never get revenge/payoff? 18 months on the roster with no feud wins or singles PPV wins have to tell you something. Also Becky shouldn't be a underdog against Bayley and really Sasha because of her size (both =). Becky has also beaten Charlotte before(once) and would have won the title at last years Rumble if it wasn't for Ric's coat. I'll give you Mickie and Nikki because of there status and Nia because of her size(even though Becky tapped her out).

It'll probably be on the pre-show so they could do it. I'll just be happy if Becky's in the match forget her winning it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Stirring up? Here's a thought, Come to think about it I won't bother :JOSE2


Oh come on, what else could you have possibly meant when you come in, complain that theres too much bitching, then say ridiculous stuff like



Zigglerpops said:


> Becky does not need the title, She has reached the point were she is big enough to the point she does not need it


Surely this would be a well received comment. No way that couldve inspired more negativity.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I'm just saying the booking mistakes of Becky looking like an idiot without Mickie involved is what might hurt her if she loses to Mickie. Like how many times can Becky lose in a dirty finish, but never get revenge/payoff? 18 months on the roster with no feud wins or singles PPV wins have to tell you something. Also Becky shouldn't be a underdog against Bayley and really Sasha because of her size (both =). Becky has also beaten Charlotte before(once) and would have won the title at last years Rumble if it wasn't for Ric's coat. I'll give you Mickie and Nikki because of there status and Nia because of her size(even though Becky tapped her out).
> 
> It'll probably be on the pre-show so they could do it. I'll just be happy if Becky's in the match forget her winning it.


I just said they are trying to fix it. I dont really look at it as the face looking like an idiot, the problem with the distraction finishes is more how terribly executed they are. Becky can still benefit from of feuds on a losing end if the match is long, she legit looks like she got screwed over and looks capable of winning in the future. She's still over despite that. 

Becky has won 2 or 3 matches against charlotte in NXT and WWE, Bayley has a win over her and is presented as stronger (which will come back to bite her), Sasha has always beat Becky on t.v 1 on 1, Nia size difference, Nikki and Mickie is because of their legacy.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I meant more because of her accent. There were those rumors about Kevin Dunn. I didn't believe them, but if she keeps being booked like crap then what is it?


I don't know why she's used the way she is but I really doubt it's because of her accent. If WWE really had such a petty dislike of Becky then she'd be in a much worse spot. Instead, she's on tons of promotional material for the company, does a bunch of media and has gotten a lot of exposure in the last year. 

True, Becky is certainly not booked like a top star and she probably never will be but her position really isn't _that_ bad. B+ player isn't ideal but it still brings consistent TV time and storylines. I'd like her to be the face of the division but if that doesn't happen it's not the end of the world. As long as she never ends up like Jack Swagger (remember him?) I can't complain too much.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

They put bbecky on posters and promos because shes marketable. They put her on interviews because shes a good speaker. They keep adding her to conventions because the high demand her tickets sell out. Now imagine a little bit better booking she will make a real impact on the company.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Becky does not need the title, She has reached the point were she is big enough to the point she does not need it


You're right about one thing, she's at a point where she doesn't need a title, she needs a booker, a competent one...or at least one that wont book her to look like a clueless idiot every single week.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

With these bad finishes involving Becky I never look at it as the face looking like an idiot most of the time, I look at it as the execution to the finish was terrible.

Realistically she is the top face you run with. 

I noticed the making history narrative has moved to Smackdown and they will need a face representative (like Sasha was on Raw). Becky is the perfect face for that. Popular, Well liked and respected across many different fanbases and within the company, added with the fact she's a very beautiful woman.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Reotor said:


> You're right about one thing, she's at a point where she doesn't need a title, she needs a booker, a competent one...or at least one that wont book her to look like a clueless idiot every single week.


That could be said for 95% of the roster, Becky is up there as one of the most protected, How many times does she lose clean? Very rare

Apparently that means she is buried, Have you heard the new one on here? If she loses against Mickie she is finished apparently, Talk about exaggeration

She's at the forefront of the womens division, Shes well liked back stage by her peers, She gets protected in defeat in majority of her matches, Just maybe a few on here are overreacting just a tad and need to stop whinging because it could be a lot worse, not everyone will get booked like Roman Reigns

Just remember wrestling is scripted and from there you will not take it to seriously


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> That could be said for 95% of the roster, Becky is up there as one of the most protected, How many times does she lose clean? Very rare


I'm really getting tired of this nonsense about Becky being "protected" in her loses.
First of, after losing a million times it doesn't matter any more how she lost, just that she did lose, again. Its called diminishing returns.
"protected" loses work if your'e John Cena and they want to make you look strong even in defeat. 
But when your'e some one like Becky who ALWAYS lose then it all it does is make Becky look stupid in addition to being weak.
So instead of her looking weak i should be glad she looks like an idiot? yeah no.



> Apparently that means she is buried, Have you heard the new one on here? If she loses against Mickie she is finished apparently, Talk about exaggeration


Becky is indeed going to lose her feud with Mickie. Mickie has just debuted and she cant lose her first feud, they are going to build her up, And Becky is right there to do just that. She is going to put Mickie over just like she did Sasha, Charlotte, Emma, Dana, Natalya and Alexa (Jesus i didnt even notice how long this list is getting )

Becky may not be intentionally buried (debatable) but 1 more year of this kind of booking and she will be in Ziggler territory, she will be right there with Natalya and Alicia Fox AKA veterans that nobody gives a fuck about.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

> but 1 more year of this kind of booking and she will be in Ziggler territory


Stop with the exaggerations


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Ok maybe 2 years.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Well if the next 2 years is anything like her first year were she had a breakout match with Sasha on NXT, Having the best womens feud in years on the main roster with Charlotte then going onto been the 1st draft pick for the women to SD and on top of that she became the first ever SD womens champion all of that without winning a feud, Then I have a feeling she is going to be fine


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Everything else aside, I hope Becky has a backstage segment with Bayley tonight before her title match, since they havent gotten to interact at all besides losing at Survivor Series


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Pics and gifs, as promised








































































She is so different without the makeup.



Uber rant again, sorry.

That's like saying that Zack Ryder will be fine, because he won a title at WM.
Sasha's momentum is dead despite her 3 title wins and 6 months of initial protection.

And you know what, I don't want Becky to hold that title anymore. I don't want her at WM either. Wwe doesn't deserve her and I hate seeing them make stars at her cost.

I gave this thing a long thought. She doesn't match wwe's vision of a female pro-wrestler. She has a "poor" chest-waist-hips ratio and her face is flawed (wide jaw, lazy eye, wierd, oval smile it's cute IMO, but not for the "mainstream"), which isn't the case with Alexa or Nikki. A body like Eva Marie is what wwe is looking for, and they kinda get it with Nikki. Sure, AJ Lee, Paige and some others didn't have that body either, but none of them were nearly as muscular as Becky, at the same time every muscular girl who got pushed had her work done to counterbalance the masculinity. 

The fact that Becky got over so big wasn't "handy" for wwe, and I'm sure they hated that. They "like" her in the regard that she can drag other women to good matches, but they had to have been pissed off at the fact that fans could have rejected Nikki, because Becky was more over. So what they did was give the title to Becky, so fans shut up, but then job to Alexa all the time, and make her look like a good wrestler. And it worked, Becky isn't nearly as over anymore.

This isn't a conspiracy theory. It's impossible that wwe's booking is just that stupid. Noone can be this stupid. They keep beating her week after week, and it's hurting her popularity. Halfway through her title run this forum basically labeled her as a geek, as there was a huge thread criticizing her booking. Since then it just got worse, as she lost the title to an eye rake, and got beaten in all rematches. This isn't just a single booking flop, they aren't learning on their own mistakes, quite the opposite they keep delibrately making them. It's impossible to be this stupid with your booking, this is something you do intentionally. They know that this booking will hurt her, yet they still don't change it. They specificaly pointed out that Becky has been a loser her entire career, they put her in a must-win situation and they beat her anyways. What else is it, rather than an attempt to get someone "under"? 

Yeah, she does get the TV time, but that's because she's there to make Alexa shine, and it never goes any further than that. Elsworth used to get a lot of TV time aswell, and what of it?

And you know what, wwe is kinda right. Sex sells, and someone like Nikki is gonna gain more attention of the casual fans, thus make them more money, so of course they will want to have her as the face of the division, even if it means undermining the career of someone who could have had a streak of amazing matches.

But again... it's Becky's choice to work there, she agrees to be booked however they want.

I think I might be done with following her career this time. I can't remember the last time seeing her made me happy, and I used to be one of her most hardcore fans. I have no idea how you guys have the patience for all of this.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

meele said:


> Pics and gifs, as promised
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When was the pic of her with little makeup taken? 

I do agree about Becky not fitting their typical mold though.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

meele said:


> She is so different without the makeup.


eh, shes not _that_ different. Super disheveled, sure, but shes still pretty.

Anyway, I have patience because...









Shes Becky freaking Lynch. I could sit here and write a bunch of sorta cringey paragraphs about why, but it all comes down to the fact that no matter how poorly shes used, theres nobody I want to see come through that curtain more than her. A lot of times what ends up happening after that is frustrating, and I'll complain about it on here, but I know that when her time comes (and it will come) and she gets her moment it'll be worth it.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Becky wearing Jean Shorts, shes legit like nah fuck this shitty throw away match :lol :lol :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

hey Becky technically won a PPV match, good show guess we can all go home now


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> hey Becky technically won a PPV match, good show guess we can all go home now



:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer

:lol

Edit: didn't see the match but I heard Becky was the face in peril? typical.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> :lol
> 
> Edit: didn't see the match but I heard Becky was the face in peril? typical.


yeah, that was a bummer. And a bummer that like, only a quarter of the crowd was in to watch the match. But what can ya do.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> yeah, that was a bummer. And a bummer that like, only a quarter of the crowd was in to watch the match. But what can ya do.


were there any good Becky spots worth looking for?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> were there any good Becky spots worth looking for?


Not really, she danced around a bit which I'm sure will be posted in gif form at some point. She really only got to do her straight fire sequence I think.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Meh, wont bother then.

Fuck WWE.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

yeah, if you missed it it isnt really worth going back to watch. It was fine though, they had to give Naomi some sort of credibility I guess if theyre gonna give her a little time filler feud for the belt so mission accomplished.

Also, there goes my hope for a Becky/Bayley segment :/


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

All good I can say about the match is at least Becky's flying firearm and leg lariot looked really good. She got good air on both. Becky was unfortunately stuck in the face in peril spot on the pre-show.

Becky was in the Wrestlemania promo, I really hope they don't do a triple threat like last year.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Still hate you Ric, fuck off.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


>


Big fan of Becky acknowledging Sheamus's birthday and not Sasha's.

Speaking of birthdays, todays Beckys!:hb:becky2


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Big fan of Becky acknowledging Sheamus's birthday and not Sasha's.
> 
> Speaking of birthdays, todays Beckys!:hb:becky2


They are both very private so she probably wished her a happy birthday in person.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

This should be a smiley gif on WF


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Becky's first win on PPV since Backlash(even though it's pre-show). I'll take anything I can get at this point. Glad she won for her Birthday. Also of course Naomi always beats Alexa on PPV(3 times) WWE booking is the worst.
I hope we get the first Elimination Chamber match for the women, but I have a feeling they'll just have 3 womens matches instead. Wrestlemania is looking bleak for Smackdown. It should be Mickie Vs Becky for the title, 
but it won't. fpalm


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Reotor said:


> were there any good Becky spots worth looking for?


She did the diving forearm off the apron and an enzuigiri (haven't pulled that off in a while, but not much else). Naomi got to do the diving crossbody to the outside to take out everyone.

Anyway, to be honest, I got a little happy she was one of the 6 women in the video of "WM 33..67-I think- Days away".. that little WM Package.. Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley, Alexa, Nikki and Becky.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So Naomi beats Alexa clean like in like three straight PPV matches. And Becky cannot get a win over Alexa without shenanigans in like five matches.

Great booking WWE, bravo (sarcasm).


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> They are both very private so she probably wished her a happy birthday in person.


just let me be petty, man


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> just let me be petty, man


It's actually not that far fetched...they don't seem to acknowledge each-other much on social media, Becky does so to Bayley/Nattie/Nikki/Charlotte, Sasha didn't congratulate Becky when she won the SD women title, and even Charlotte posted a pic with Sasha saying "Happy Birthday Boss"


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's actually not that far fetched...they don't seem to acknowledge each-other much on social media, Becky does so to Bayley/Nattie/Nikki/Charlotte, Sasha didn't congratulate Becky when she won the SD women title, and even Charlotte posted a pic with Sasha saying "Happy Birthday Boss"


It's really not. There was a picture of the women at a restaurant for Billie Kay's birthday and in it was Becky, Alexa, Charlotte, Bayley, Dana and Peyton. No Sasha. Maybe she had other plans but seemed a bit odd that all the NXT girls were out for Billie's birthday but not Sasha and this was back in June '15 when she was still in NXT.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I hope Becky's wrestlemania match isn't a tag match or a generic multi-woman title match with 3-4 people. 

I'm hoping Mickie James is her opponent.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Happy birthday to Bex!










The Bex there is, the Bex there was and the Bex there ever will be :becky

Dirty thirty :becky


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's actually not that far fetched...they don't seem to acknowledge each-other much on social media, Becky does so to Bayley/Nattie/Nikki/Charlotte, Sasha didn't congratulate Becky when she won the SD women title, and even Charlotte posted a pic with Sasha saying "Happy Birthday Boss"


I think they respect each other but thats probably it.

Anyway, heres the perfect 10 with Tye Dillinger.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Dont u guys know sasha and becky used to best friends until pcb and she got closer with charlotte. They both said they wanted to go vacation at dublin together


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

I find her cute but not hot


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

In the wings video on instagram Becky was with Sasha. They both believe in Kayfabe.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

pretty sure Mickies gonna try to murder Becky tomorrow?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826248614720700417


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> pretty sure Mickies gonna try to murder Becky tomorrow?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826248614720700417


God I hope this feud is slow burned to Wrestlemania if she's not in the title feud.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> pretty sure Mickies gonna try to murder Becky tomorrow?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826248614720700417


They're going to humiliate her on her birthday aren't they?:crying:


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> pretty sure Mickies gonna try to murder Becky tomorrow?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826248614720700417


Mickie always has the best gifts


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday :becky


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> They're going to humiliate her on her birthday aren't they?:crying:


Hey maybe now that Beckys older shes wiser so she wont fall for whatever tricks thrown at her.

Announced for tonight is her and Naomi against Mickie and Alexa, so that'll be a thing.

ALSO, apparently the hot rumor is that Nikki isnt gonna be in a title match at Mania, so thats good for Becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

https://streamable.com/essy0


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I swear to god, if I ever find the one responsible for Becky's main roster wrestling attire I'm going to....well lets just say you better call the cops.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> Hey maybe now that Beckys older shes wiser so she wont fall for whatever tricks thrown at her.
> 
> Announced for tonight is her and Naomi against Mickie and Alexa, so that'll be a thing.
> 
> ALSO,* apparently the hot rumor is that Nikki isnt gonna be in a title match at Mania*, so thats good for Becky


Now that's a great Birthday present for Becky. Now it just needs to get bumped up from the pre-show.(hopefully against Mickie)


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

I am gonna say the same thing again.She's cute but doesn't have that sex appeal at all which the likes of Sasha,Alexa,Nikki has


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

FasihFranck said:


> I am gonna say the same thing again.She's cute but doesn't have that sex appeal at all which the likes of *Sasha*,Alexa,Nikki has













Sasha and sex appeal don't belong together, but that's your opinion. Like it's my opinion that Becky is the hottest girl on the roster to me. 









If you just think this is just cute. Then we got way different tastes in women.

Edit: Why did you have to say it again? You're not going to change anyone's mind in this thread.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Look at her chest region man she's flat chested.I don't like flat chested women but as I have said she's cute and an eye candy but not fap material


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

FasihFranck said:


> Look at her chest region man she's flat chested.I don't like flat chested women but as I have said she's cute and an eye candy but not fap material


That guy you're arguing with uses the worst photos. She could sexualize herself, but it doesn't fit her gimmick. What she wore at the hall of fame last year shows she has sex appeal, just does it sparingly so it has more impact. What she wore at the hall of fam is proof of this.

Becky is closer to a face Lita mold than a Trish.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

FasihFranck said:


> Look at her chest region man she's flat chested.I don't like flat chested women but as I have said she's cute and an eye candy but not fap material



You don't like flat chested women but say Alexa and Sasha are hot who don't have big boobs either? Now I can't take you seriously.










@Acezwicker How is that Bikini pic a worst photo? If you got better photos then you post them. Dude what is your problem.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Whats up with that HOF one? Can anyone post her pic from HOF last year?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

FasihFranck said:


> Whats up with that HOF one? Can anyone post her pic from HOF last year?


 Here






















She does photo shoots all the time too





























@Acezwicker Are these better for you?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

FasihFranck said:


> I am gonna say the same thing again.She's cute but doesn't have that *sex appeal* at all which the likes of *Sasha*,Alexa,Nikki has


:beckywhat


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Tbh you can be hot and talented but Becky is talented but not hot at all


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Well judging by the avatar you have a very different taste :wink2:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

FasihFranck said:


> Tbh you can be hot and talented but Becky is talented but *not hot at all*












I already debunked your big boobs reason. Hey you like what you like, but when you say Becky is flat chested and that's the reason, but before you listed girls you think are hotter who are also flat chested. What is it? It sounds like you're trying to find reasons to knock Becky.


and since when can you can only be cute and not hot


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

I am a Becky fan.I wanted her to have a longer reign than she had but then.....lets just forget about that


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

FasihFranck said:


> Tbh you can be hot and talented but Becky is talented but not hot at all


You're projecting your own preferences as standard.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> You don't like flat chested women but say Alexa and Sasha are hot who don't have big boobs either? Now I can't take you seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All the photos you just posted are better than the example you first used. She was so jiggly in Glasgow.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

FasihFranck said:


> Tbh you can be hot and talented but Becky is talented but not hot at all


ok? I mean, dont get me wrong, youre entitled to your opinion and everything, buttt I dont know what your angle is here. You're in the Becky thread, where I feel confident in saying everyone posting finds Becky at the very least marginally attractive, are you trying to be proven wrong? Are you trying to be swayed into thinking she is hot? What are you shooting for here, man.

Like, sure, Becky isnt oozing sexuality like shes a Bella Twin, but so what? She doesnt need to.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Becky got a win, didn't' take a pin, and didn't get betrayed again.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Glad Becky didnt bring the weird white cutoffs back out tonight. She looked really smooth in the ring too.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Goodness Naomi owns Alexa. It just shows how badly they book there champions besides Charlotte.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Goodness Naomi owns Alexa. It just shows how badly they book there champions besides Charlotte.


to be fair... i feel like Charlotte loses every week on raw


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

domotime2 said:


> to be fair... i feel like Charlotte loses every week on raw


Charlotte's the Queen of PPV though. Naomi has pinned Alexa 3 times on PPV(Backlash,No Mercy and the Rumble) it's not just on Smackdown.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Charlotte is the only woman on either roster who's consistently allowed to dominate and be booked to win in the biggest moments. Losing on Raw means little, if you just get your win back mere weeks later. And not only do you get your win back, but you always do it on the biggest stages, and often clean to boot.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Naomi has beaten Alexa clean the same amount of times in a week that took Becky 3 months:cena

Looks like no chamber match for the women as some had suggested. Hopefully Mickie and Becky get on the card. I imagine they'll do something with the two of them next week since they don't even really have a feud going yet. Mickie has attacked Becky under orders from Alexa but that feud is pretty much over now that Naomi is number one contender, so Mickie currently doesn't have any reason to go after Becky again. Time for Becky to dish out a revenge beating and get things rolling:becky2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

jesus christ Beckys a savage


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826848885704425472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826849231243730944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826851079363125248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826866883739664390


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> jesus christ Beckys a savage
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826848885704425472
> ...



Wow Becky's great at these twitter exchanges. I can't wait for this match. I'm so glad they brought Mickie in so we don't have to watch Becky Vs Alexa any longer. I'm hopping(expecting) this will be Becky's best singles match since Nxt Vs Sasha.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I want need a Ride Along episode with Becky, Alexa and Mickie together in a car.wens3


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> I want need a Ride Along episode with Becky, Alexa and Mickie together in a car.wens3


like the only reason I'd kinda accept a Becky heel turn is so she/Alexa can post on social media whatever antics they get up on the road without needing to break kayfabe.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky posting pictures of her delty days i see :becky2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

https://gfycat.com/MeatySpiritedArieltoucan

Becky gif from Smackdown with a good amount of jiggle.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

i want more becky awesomeness.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Sasha and sex appeal don't belong together, but that's your opinion. Like it's my opinion that Becky is the hottest girl on the roster to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that Becky and Sasha BOTH have sex appeal. It's not a competition and I continue to be puzzled as to why some fans feel the need to make it into one? There are a lot of gorgeous women in the WWE, those two included.

And yeah, I know "different strokes for different folks" and all that good stuff. But I don't know how anyone can look at those Becky photos and they don't scream "sex appeal?"


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> I think that Becky and Sasha BOTH have sex appeal. It's not a competition and I continue to be puzzled as to why some fans feel the need to make it into one? There are a lot of gorgeous women in the WWE, those two included.
> 
> And yeah, I know "different strokes for different folks" and all that good stuff. But I don't know how anyone can look at those Becky photos and they don't scream "sex appeal?"


I dunno, its weird to verbalize without sounding creepy, but it might be because shes too cute. Like, just look at her.


























the woman is naturally fucking _adorable_ which doesnt translate to 'sexy' for most people.

I mean she can easily be super hot too, obviously.









or just flat out gorgeous









But ultimately her natural state is...









Which isn't bad or negative at all. Its what makes Becky, Becky. Her 'vibe' is just different from like Nikki or Charlotte or Alexa.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

There is no question both Becky and Sasha have sex appeal. Sasha is more nerdy girl leaning towards girly girl hot. Becky seems more like a tomboy/ Rocker chick like Lita was.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

no Becky at the house show tonight apparently, so thats weird.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Is there anyway possible that they have Mickie Vs Becky on the pre-show at Elimination Chamber? It hasn't been announced yet and they need to fill out the pre-show. They're not going to bump the title match and Nikki Vs Nattie has had the most build.(also Nikki) If they have it on the main card(3 women's matches) it will probably over shadow the other women matches(better match) and they might not want to do that to Alexa. If they do have it on the pre-show i'm done.(period) Now i'm hopping they are just saving it for Mania or main event a Super Smackdown


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Becky Lynch and Mickie James stuck on the pre-show, ugh.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

There's no way Becky/Mickie is happening at the pre-show, they've barely scratched the surface with that feud.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a hunch they are putting the Becky-Mickey feud on hold until after WM.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I think its gonna end up being scheduled for the preshow but it wont actually happen for whatever reason.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Possibility that either Becky/Mickie walk out with the belt at Mania and they really go for a 1 v 1 feud from there? 

Shame for Alexa as she hasn't really had a fair chance, but that seems a likely scenario to me.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I cant see them debuting Mickie now, in the run up to Mania season, establishing an issue between her and Bex, then waiting another 2 months to actually do that feud. I mean this is a company that does dumb illogical things all the time but there'd be no point to that. Shes probably just in a holding pattern until after EC.

Am I the only one thats bummed that were probably not gonna get a Becky/Nikki feud? Would've been nice for her to be involved in something that felt 'big'


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Reotor said:


> I have a hunch they are putting the Becky-Mickey feud on hold until after WM.


I doubt that. What would Becky do for the next two months?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> I cant see them debuting Mickie now, in the run up to Mania season, establishing an issue between her and Bex, then waiting another 2 months to actually do that feud. I mean this is a company that does dumb illogical things all the time but there'd be no point to that. Shes probably just in a holding pattern until after EC.
> 
> *Am I the only one thats bummed that were probably not gonna get a Becky/Nikki feud? Would've been nice for her to be involved in something that felt 'big'*


If this is Nikki's last run then I hope at least we get a Becky Vs Nikki match leading up to Mania. Face Vs Face match would be cool and Nikki putting Becky over(raising each others hand afterwards).


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> I doubt that. What would Becky do for the next two months?


Be just another girl :shrug


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

What I really want to know is how Becky would have been booked if Mickie didn't sign a contract? Would she still have lost at TLC? Would they still have the cage match and how would Alexa actually win without Mickie's interference? Was La Luchadora invented just for Mickie's return? Maybe Nattie wasn't initially supposed to be Nikki's attacker. Who would Becky be facing now? I really want to know WWE's plan before the Mickie signing. Maybe Emma would've been on Smackdown to face Becky? It's crazy when you think about it.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> I cant see them debuting Mickie now, in the run up to Mania season, establishing an issue between her and Bex, then waiting another 2 months to actually do that feud. I mean this is a company that does dumb illogical things all the time but there'd be no point to that. Shes probably just in a holding pattern until after EC.
> 
> *Am I the only one thats bummed that were probably not gonna get a Becky/Nikki feud? Would've been nice for her to be involved in something that felt 'big'*


You know I was hoping we'd get that when Becky was Champion but alas it didn't happen. Would've established those 2 as the top women in the division IMO.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> What I really want to know is how Becky would have been booked if Mickie didn't sign a contract? *Would she still have lost at TLC?* Would they still have the cage match and how would Alexa actually win without Mickie's interference? Was La Luchadora invented just for Mickie's return? Maybe Nattie wasn't initially supposed to be Nikki's attacker. Who would Becky be facing now? I really want to know WWE's plan before the Mickie signing. Maybe Emma would've been on Smackdown to face Becky? It's crazy when you think about it.


Yes. Mickie didn't sign until after Becky lost the title so that was always going to happen. Emma's repackage happened months before Luchadora appeared so nothing would change there either. 

Everything else can only be speculated on but I don't think the cage match or Luchadora would have happened without Mickie. Bliss would find other ways to win. The general outline would be the same though. Becky's reign was never supposed to be long and I think she would have lost it even sooner if she didn't have the medical issue.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm thinking the mania plan for her is Alexa/Mickie/Becky for the championship so they have to slow build to a Becky/Mickie match.

Edit: Something is up with Becky not being at that house show.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I have a new favorite weird Irish saying/Becky-ism

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828493521934045184


Acezwicker said:


> Edit: Something is up with Becky not being at that house show.


Its probably nothing, her boyfriend posted on his instagram story video of them on some kinda desert tour type thing, which probably rules out her being hurt, and I highly, highly doubt she just flat out no-showed. She probably just got the weekend off.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky had a wizard world convention so that's why she missed the weekend house shows.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky had a wizard world convention so that's why she missed the weekend house shows.


Nah, thats in like 2 weeks. She was just bexploring the desert with Luke


----------



## ES24 (Mar 28, 2013)

She probably just got the weekend off because she wanted to celebrate her birthday for real since she had to in Hildago Texas.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Yes. Mickie didn't sign until after Becky lost the title so that was always going to happen. Emma's repackage happened months before Luchadora appeared so nothing would change there either.
> 
> Everything else can only be speculated on but I don't think the cage match or Luchadora would have happened without Mickie. Bliss would find other ways to win. The general outline would be the same though. Becky's reign was never supposed to be long and I think she would have lost it even sooner if she didn't have the medical issue.


Yeah it seems pretty clear from day one that her title reign was basically all about building up Alexa as SD's top female heel. I mean even having Alexa be eliminated first in the six-person match (while Becky wasn't really doing much) was just to set up her playing the "you never beat me card."


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> I cant see them debuting Mickie now, in the run up to Mania season, establishing an issue between her and Bex, then waiting another 2 months to actually do that feud. I mean this is a company that does dumb illogical things all the time but there'd be no point to that. Shes probably just in a holding pattern until after EC.
> 
> Am I the only one thats bummed that were probably not gonna get a Becky/Nikki feud? Would've been nice for her to be involved in something that felt 'big'


I can see the two of them and Alexa having a storyline that leads to a triple threat at Mania for the belt, one of them winning, and then them going for a 1 on 1 feud after that. I could be wrong of course, and it might depend on how they decide to play out the Bliss/Naomi match at EC, but it seems the most likely scenario to me. Unless the rumours are false about Cena's Mania match and Nikki is gonna go for the belt, which seems unlikely, Bliss won't really have anyone big name enough to go up against at Mania, so a 3 way seems likely. 

They probably won't bury the issue between Bex and Mickie but them going 1 v 1 now would be too soon, and a big waste.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I can see the two of them and Alexa having a storyline that leads to a triple threat at Mania for the belt, one of them winning, and then them going for a 1 on 1 feud after that. I could be wrong of course, and it might depend on how they decide to play out the Bliss/Naomi match at EC, but it seems the most likely scenario to me. Unless the rumours are false about Cena's Mania match and Nikki is gonna go for the belt, which seems unlikely, Bliss won't really have anyone big name enough to go up against at Mania, so a 3 way seems likely.
> 
> They probably won't bury the issue between Bex and Mickie but them going 1 v 1 now would be too soon, and a big waste.


well, about that

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829077394581491713
I still suspect it wont _actually_ happen, but as of now its on apparently.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Meh they barely did any build for this and then they just announce it on Twitter?
Why are they always so lazy with her feuds? the only one they sort of put any effort into was her feud with Charlotte.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

WWE really got lazy with this Becky/Mickie feud.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Reotor said:


> Meh they barely did any build for this and then they just announce it on Twitter?
> Why are they always so lazy with her feuds? the only one they sort of put any effort into was her feud with Charlotte.


I felt Bliss's feud with her was the best one they've done for her. 

Also, you shouldn't be surprised that the quality has dropped at WM season. Vince is in complete control for WM and that means SDL is going to get wrecked with bad booking.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

This obviously won't be their last match. There's time to build a proper feud between now and Wrestlemania. This is just to get things started.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky got the crowd to chant an insult at her opponent, she's finally made it you guys


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky did well in that contract signing, got the crowd to chant an insult at her opponent. She really needs to lay in her strikes in brawls more.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Troll Troll Troll Troll Troll Troll Troll Troll Troll Troll Troll Troll Troll Troll Troll Troll Troll! God that was great. 

Unfortunately both were standing tall which means one or both will lose at Elimination Chamber. (hopefully not Becky).


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Bringing up that Wrestlemania is in Naomi's hometown being brought up may be an indicator of the title plans. I hope it doesn't become a fatal 4 way between Becky, Mickie, Alexa and Naomi which would mean it's unlikely that a face wins that match.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Becky got the crowd to chant an insult at her opponent, she's finally made it you guys


yes!!! :grin2:


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

I'd love to see Becky and Trish vs Bliss and Mickie at mania. that's 100% the dream match.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

From Instagram


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> well, about that
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829077394581491713
> I still suspect it wont _actually_ happen, but as of now its on apparently.


Well, that's my theory probably out the window. :lol

Can't see that one ending clean either way, seems very unlikely that Becky will win too if the match does happen. Hopefully that's not the end of it as it'd be a waste if it is.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Becky and Maryse seem to be very good friends backstage. Loved Maryse's balloons for Becky on her birthday .

Great segment last night.
Mickie/Becky killed it on the mic.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Acezwicker said:


> Bringing up that Wrestlemania is in Naomi's hometown being brought up may be an indicator of the title plans. I hope it doesn't become a fatal 4 way between Becky, Mickie, Alexa and Naomi which would mean it's unlikely that a face wins that match.


It's the most likely outcome based on their feuds being intertwined like this, there was no reason at all to have a duel contract signing unless these 4 are the planned Wrestlemania feud going forward I expect both matches to involve some kind of fuckery that extends their feud and keeps all 4 together in a feud, much like Raw who I feel is also getting a 4 way between their 2 major feuds. it's the best way utilize all the women of both division without leaving a couple of feuds off the card because I don't see there being more then 2 Women matches at Mania especially if we get the rumored mixed tag for Nikki.

I wouldn't be surprised if Becky wins and keeps her feud going with Mickie after Mania.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> I'd love to see Becky and Trish vs Bliss and Mickie at mania. that's 100% the dream match.


I get why people want this based on the Mickie/Trish history, but pairing up Becky and Trish doesnt make much sense to me at all beyond that. If you flipped this from the start, and Trish was the one helping Alexa and then Mickie came in to have Beckys back, then sure, thatd make sense (Even though theyd probably go with Lita instead of Mickie in that situation). But even then Becky and Alexa would still probably be overshadowed by the two legends, which isnt good for either of them.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> It's the most likely outcome based on their feuds being intertwined like this, there was no reason at all to have a duel contract signing unless these 4 are the planned Wrestlemania feud going forward I expect both matches to involve some kind of fuckery that extends their feud and keeps all 4 together in a feud, much like Raw who I feel is also getting a 4 way between their 2 major feuds. it's the best way utilize all the women of both division without leaving a couple of feuds off the card because I don't see there being more then 2 Women matches at Mania especially if we get the rumored mixed tag for Nikki.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Becky wins and keeps her feud going with Mickie after Mania.


Mickie didn't really have much interaction with Naomi in that contract signing segment. It did seem like they crammed 2 segments into 1 or they don't trust Naomi on the mic.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> It's the most likely outcome based on their feuds being intertwined like this, there was no reason at all to have a duel contract signing unless these 4 are the planned Wrestlemania feud going forward I expect both matches to involve some kind of fuckery that extends their feud and keeps all 4 together in a feud, much like Raw who I feel is also getting a 4 way between their 2 major feuds. it's the best way utilize all the women of both division without leaving a couple of feuds off the card because I don't see there being more then 2 Women matches at Mania especially if we get the rumored mixed tag for Nikki.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Becky wins and keeps her feud going with Mickie after Mania.


I thought the title match for Smackdown would just be Naomi vs. Alexa but now I do see a fatal 4-way being very possible. Really doubt Becky will win it though, that would be completely out of nowhere since she is a secondary character, the main feud is clearly Bliss/Naomi now. Unless something changes it seems way more likely that one of them wins. It is in Naomi's home town after all, maybe they've finally decided to throw her a bone after all these years.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> I get why people want this based on the Mickie/Trish history, but pairing up Becky and Trish doesnt make much sense to me at all beyond that. If you flipped this from the start, and Trish was the one helping Alexa and then Mickie came in to have Beckys back, then sure, thatd make sense (Even though theyd probably go with Lita instead of Mickie in that situation). But even then Becky and Alexa would still probably be overshadowed by the two legends, which isnt good for either of them.


It wouldn't be that confusing. Becky says "I never forgot about the legends of the past, in fact, I wanted to prove it to you...i found myself a partner that i look forward to very much and someone who's been looking to get her revenge on you for a very long time". Bam. Easy. It's not the best storyline in the world, but it gives becky and bliss a fun marquee match at mania, without having to defend the belt.

Don't worry about being overshadhowed..it would make for a fun match involving our two favorite female wrestlers on the roster + 2 of my favorite all time favorite females wrestlers of the past.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dibil13 said:


> I thought the title match for Smackdown would just be Naomi vs. Alexa but now I do see a fatal 4-way being very possible. Really doubt Becky will win it though, that would be completely out of nowhere since she is a secondary character, the main feud is clearly Bliss/Naomi now. Unless something changes it seems way more likely that one of them wins. It is in Naomi's home town after all, maybe they've finally decided to throw her a bone after all these years.


When was the last time someone actually won a championship in their home town? Going by past WWE traits Naomi will get buried at Mania not win, her best chance is on Sunday and it could happen and it wouldn't surprise me if she did win it but if she doesn't win at Elimination Chamber I doubt she'll win at Mania either she's there to make up the numbers or be the spot monkey of the match. I'd even say she's the least likely to win the match followed by Alexa, with Nikki apparently going part time and taking time off after Mania Alexa has no fresh credible feuds left unless she turns face which I feel would require her to still lose the belt to a heel and gaining sympathy from that, so that leaves Mickie and Becky as likely winners and the last thing Mickie needs is "Mania moment" there would be a lot of interest in Becky v Mickie with a title on the line and I feel WWE know this.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> It wouldn't be that confusing. Becky says "I never forgot about the legends of the past, in fact, I wanted to prove it to you...i found myself a partner that i look forward to very much and someone who's been looking to get her revenge on you for a very long time". Bam. Easy. It's not the best storyline in the world, but it gives becky and bliss a fun marquee match at mania, without having to defend the belt.
> 
> Don't worry about being overshadhowed..it would make for a fun match involving our two favorite female wrestlers on the roster + 2 of my favorite all time favorite females wrestlers of the past.


Its not that I think itd be confusing per se. Becky and Trish just dont fit together, like, thematically, besides being generally adored. Again, if you flipped Trish and Mickie (which you cant do now, obviously), or it was Trish and Lita, or if it was Alexa/Mickie v Becky/Victoria that'd work, or at least be more compelling than just throwing legends out there for the sake of throwing legends out there. 

Granted, I'm probably just being needlessly pragmatic, and if nothing else that would at least be treated like it was important.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's some gifs


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Here's some gifs


Hey I left my safe space to see a person that has a strange obsession with hating a certain Dub step Tinkerbell


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

nyelator said:


> Hey I left my safe space to see a person that has a strange obsession with hating a certain Dub step Tinkerbell


I don't hate on Alexa intentionally. When someone posts something dumb like Becky has never ever beaten Alexa clean and is better booked then Charlotte. That's when I have a problem. 

I have no problem with Alexa herself. The problem I have is some of her fans(marks) get too carried away with their praise. Not you, but you know the couple people i'm talking about.

If I really hated Alexa you would see me in her Megathread all the time bashing her. She needs to get better in the ring, that's all I knock Alexa on. She's pretty and good on the mic. I liked her a lot more before she was pushed as champ too soon.(at the expense of Becky IMO)


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I don't hate on Alexa intentionally. When someone posts something dumb like Becky has never beaten Alexa clean and is better booked then Charlotte. That's when I have a problem.
> 
> I have no problem with Alexa herself. The problem I have is some of her fans(marks) get too carried away with their praise. Not you, but you know the couple people i'm talking about.
> 
> If I really hated Alexa you would see me in her Megathread all the time bashing her. She needs to get better in the ring, that's all I knock Alexa on. She's pretty and good on the mic. I liked her a lot more before she was pushed as champ too soon.(at the expense of Becky IMO)


She is ok in the ring competent as of now she needs to get better but come on Naomi has 4 years more and is worse I mean Alexa is not bottom of the barrel talent by any stretch of the imagination.(when you resound I will deal with the fans thing)


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

nyelator said:


> She is ok in the ring competent as of now she needs to get better but come on Naomi has 4 years more and is worse I mean Alexa is not bottom of the barrel talent by any stretch of the imagination.(when you resound I will deal with the fans thing)


I'm not really a fan of Naomi either. I voted for Kaitlyn in NXT season 3. She very athletic, but that's about it. The reason I think the match at EC will be a train wreck is not just because of Alexa. Also Naomi fans don't really bother me as much, except when they mention Wrestlemania being in Naomi's hometown fpalm.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I'm not really a fan of Naomi either. I voted for Kaitlyn in NXT season 3. She very athletic, but that's about it. The reason I think the match at EC will be a train wreck is not just because of Alexa. Also Naomi fans don't really bother me as much, except when they mention Wrestlemania being in Naomi's hometown fpalm.


Well Alexa understands what a match is I have my doubts about Naomi and may I ask you something?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> It wouldn't be that confusing. Becky says "I never forgot about the legends of the past, in fact, I wanted to prove it to you...i found myself a partner that i look forward to very much and someone who's been looking to get her revenge on you for a very long time". Bam. Easy. *It's not the best storyline in the world, but it gives becky and bliss a fun marquee match at mania, without having to defend the belt.
> 
> *Don't worry about being overshadhowed..it would make for a fun match involving our two favorite female wrestlers on the roster + 2 of my favorite all time favorite females wrestlers of the past.


The title should be defended at Mania. To not do so would be a massive screw-up on WWE's part.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*edit wrong thread*


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Seen this in my suggestions on youtube. What am I watching? 

These 2 though*


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I don't hate on Alexa intentionally. When someone posts something dumb like Becky has never ever beaten Alexa clean and is better booked then Charlotte. That's when I have a problem.


Yeah, I have a tendency to do that too. I dont mean to, Alexas flaws at the moment arent really her fault since she hasnt been doing this very long and got her push a touch sooner than she should have. She's still very young, she has a good athletic base to build off of to improve. I genuinely like her, I just kinda wish she wasnt in the exact position shes currently in.

Naomi...well, shes trying.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

I feel like Becky gets overlooked by everyone compared the other three horsewomen. She's still my favorite though. Still waiting for the fatal four way between them at Wrestlemania.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> The title should be defended at Mania. To not do so would be a massive screw-up on WWE's part.


not every belt is going to be defended at mania


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> not every belt is going to be defended at mania


Becky was in the Wrestlemania commercial. I'm thinking the Smackdown women's championship will be defended there. I don't think either Tag Team title or the cruiserweight championship will be defended at Wrestlemania to be honest.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> *Seen this in my suggestions on youtube. What am I watching?
> 
> These 2 though*


That's only part of it, the whole video is hilarious with Becky puns

https://rutube.ru/video/8121f07ba073710b84e9834b14732d61/

there is also a solo Becky one where she plays a character called Business Becky :beckylol

https://rutube.ru/video/282b24197b821c62e7396f14e5628e9b/


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> That's only part of it, the whole video is hilarious with Becky puns
> 
> https://rutube.ru/video/8121f07ba073710b84e9834b14732d61/
> 
> ...


Business Becky is so good! If only she ran with that in NXT instead of the leprachaun thing. Also Charlottes hair was tragic at that point.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

adudeirl said:


> Business Becky is so good! If only she ran with that in NXT instead of the leprachaun thing. Also Charlottes hair was tragic at that point.


You could say that Business Becky might have been the first incarnation of the List of Jericho with that book :jericho2


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

@FasihFranck Sasha Banks has Forehead Appeal :draper2









Legit no idea how people can find a balding woman with the body of a 12 year old attractive. Becky is light years hotter than Sasha will ever be.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> @FasihFranck Sasha Banks has Forehead Appeal :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dylan Jesus is that gif real? I'm not a Sasha fan, but wow that's sad.:frown2:


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> :dylan Jesus is that gif real? I'm not a Sasha fan, but wow that's sad.:frown2:


Yeah, theirs plenty of pictures of her receding hairline. Cause she's black she "relaxes" her hair which damages it causing hair loss and scalp problems. It's made far more noticeable when she has a terrible weave on :lol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> :dylan Jesus is that gif real? I'm not a Sasha fan, but wow that's sad.:frown2:


It's edited to look 5 times worse than it actually is. If that wasn't obvious.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

So anyone think Becky actually wins her first PPV singles match on Sunday? This is easily the most unpredictable match on the card. If she's not going to win at Mania atleast give her this:crying:


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Nah I think Mickie's almost certainly going over. The only question is how clean the win is/isn't.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Alright, so were like a day away from Becky having another one on one PPV match, and in all likelihood, its another one that she will not walk away victorious from. Lets keep a few things in mind as we go into it as to why this isnt the end of the world:

This is technically Mickies 're-debut match', and rarely does anyone (especially a heel) not come out on top in that situation. I know that we're all tired of Becky being used in order to 'make someone else look strong' at this stage, but Mickie is a legend and this is literally the opening bout of their rivalry. Its not super ideal, but they need to refamiliarize the audience with Mickie. 

Its pretty clear that they're building towards a Wrestlemania match now, a match that Becky is almost guaranteed to be a part of, and a match where she will most likely, finally, get her 'moment'. Mickie winning now is a fine first step towards reaching that end goal.

Theres 7 Smackdowns left until Wrestlemania, which is more than enough time to follow through on whatever their plan is.

The match will probably be very good, so theres that.


Again, I know its not fun to watch Becky lose important matches, I certainly don't like it, but this is the first one in awhile that won't really damage her credibility any. The end is in sight, people. We just have to keep it together until then.

Eyes on the prize


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> So anyone think Becky actually wins her first PPV singles match on Sunday? This is easily the most unpredictable match on the card. If she's not going to win at Mania atleast give her this:crying:


I want her to win but I honestly don't see it. Because they're probably going to want Mickie to win her first real 1 on 1 match upon returning.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Strategize said:


> It's edited to look 5 times worse than it actually is. If that wasn't obvious.


It's really not that far off, bitch looks like one of those aliens from Star Trek with the bumpy foreheads :lmao


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> It's really not that far off, bitch looks like one of those aliens from Star Trek with the bumpy foreheads :lmao


Making fun of people on the internet in the most petty way possible. Like a child on the playground. Aren't you hard.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Strategize said:


> Making fun of people on the internet in the most petty way possible. Like a child on the playground. Aren't you hard.


Much butthurt, being a SJW doesn't make you much better just another whiny bitch :draper2

If people are going to come into this thread to insult Becky or compare her looks to someone else then yeah I'm gonna make fun of that person especially if that comparison is to a far less attractive 5head like Sasha Banks.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Much butthurt, being a SJW doesn't make you much better just another whiny bitch :draper2
> 
> If people are going to come into this thread to insult Becky or compare her looks to someone else then yeah I'm gonna make fun of that person especially if that comparison is to a far less attractive 5head like Sasha Banks.


*"To fight hyperbole, I must become hyperbole itself!" *
Call me an SJW all you want, but this shit is just laughable cancer and always has been.


SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Whatever you need to say to make yourself feel better you special little snowflake.


_"If people are going to come into this thread to insult Becky or compare her looks to someone else then yeah I'm gonna make fun of that person"_

How ironic.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Strategize said:


> *"To fight hyperbole, I must become hyperbole itself!" *
> Call me an SJW all you want, but this shit is just laughable cancer and always has been.


Whatever you need to say to make yourself feel better you special little snowflake.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> Eyes on the prize


So Becky's going to go after the Raw Championship and beat Charlotte to end her PPV streak at Wrestlemania :mark:?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> So Becky's going to go after the Raw Championship and beat Charlotte to end her PPV streak at Wrestlemania :mark:?


look I dont have a picture of her looking at the Smackdown belt like that so just pretend its blue.:becky2


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> look I dont have a picture of her looking at the Smackdown belt like that so just pretend its blue.:becky2



I got you. :becky


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I got you. :becky


close enough :becky2


anyway, shes so funny


> I realized I love pugs because they always look sad. I want to cheer them up. Give them a hug. Feed them a treat. Throw a ball for them. Tell them puns.
> Tomorrow, at #eliminationchamber I will beat up Mickie James.... this will make her sad. Will I love her then because she is sad? Will I want to tell her puns?
> #punsforpugs #puglife #pugoff


:beckylol:beckylol


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> :dylan Jesus is that gif real? I'm not a Sasha fan, but wow that's sad.:frown2:


LOL of course it's not real. "Bald Sasha" is a meme.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky was in the Wrestlemania commercial. I'm thinking the Smackdown women's championship will be defended there. I don't think either Tag Team title or the cruiserweight championship will be defended at Wrestlemania to be honest.


i guarantee you either the Raw or Smackdown womens belt won't be on the line. I think if they did some sort of Becky + Legend vs Bliss + legend match, it would be great. Both are still so young, that doing a mach like that could do wonders.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Beckys gonna be in the social media lounge on the preshow


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

I know I am wrong about Sasha Banks because she also looks trash without make up


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> i guarantee you either the Raw or Smackdown womens belt won't be on the line. I think if they did some sort of Becky + Legend vs Bliss + legend match, it would be great. Both are still so young, that doing a mach like that could do wonders.


Becky's not that young, she's 30. There are are already plans in motion for the Raw women's championship. I don't think they are leaving the Smackdown women's championship off Wrestlemania.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky's not that young, she's 30. There are are already plans in motion for the Raw women's championship. I don't think they are leaving the Smackdown women's championship off Wrestlemania.


It would be a shame if either belt is left off of WrestleMania and especially if it was left off in favour of some random legend+ star vs legend+star type match. I don't know if you call 30 particularly old these days. Charlotte, Becky, Nia, Carmella are all either close to or over 30, Nikki, Nattie are approaching their mid 30's Mickie was brought back and she's 37, Asuka is 35. I think the old thought process about women in WWE is gone. They are utilizing women differently now and that is creating a situation where they can be used longer because they are now more than strictly eye candy. Becky's concern is that she had a cranial nerve injury and you never know when that might cause problems.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

hey

hey guys


BECKY WON A PPV MATCH

ON HER OWN

AND IT WAS A GREAT MATCH!

:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Officially 2-0 now on PPV this year. Hopefully 3-0 soon. So happy for her. I hope this isn't the last big match between these 2 because I need another match with more time. So happy Becky has someone that she can work with on her level. Thank You Mickie.:crying:


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

It was a damn fine match with Mickie tonight. I thought Mickie would get the win going into the PPV, but Becky definitely needed it more.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It was a damn fine match with Mickie tonight. I thought Mickie would get the win going into the PPV, but Becky definitely needed it more.


I can't wait for future matches with them. They can only get better and better. Either at Mania or a Super Smackdown with more time would be great.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I can't wait for future matches with them. They can only get better and better. Either at Mania or a Super Smackdown with more time would be great.


The chemistry between them was off the chart. I've seen "better" (subjective. Mickie in TNA was at her finest) matches from them individually, but seeing them in a match with more heat in their feud(it's been good thus far, it can be better though) and more time maybe say around 20 minutes it could be truly special. I don't care when it is or what show it's on, just that they get the opportunity.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Enough for it to be a good match best of the night as of this post. Left enough to want more. Smart booking.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Enough for it to be a good match best of the night as of this post. Left enough to want more. Smart booking.


It has not been a great night so far beyond their match


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Naomi did in one try what Becky couldn't do in several. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

JDP2016 said:


> Naomi did in one try what Becky couldn't do in several.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Yeah Alexa dominated the feud with Becky and Naomi dominates the feud with Alexa I have no idea why they are booking these champions like pure shit once they have the belt but they need to stop.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Yeah Alexa dominated the feud with Becky and Naomi dominates the feud with Alexa I have no idea why they are booking these champions like pure shit once they have the belt but they need to stop.


Because SD is becoming Raw light this year.

The Women's title has been booked poorly from the get, but it's starting to be spread across the whole show. Road Dogg(rumours) will be the death of SD


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Naomi did in one try what Becky couldn't do in several.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Well there was no Mickie out there. Becky's proved she could beat Alexa. I think beating Mickie is bigger win. She still in the title hunt.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Well there was no Mickie out there. Becky's proved she could beat Alexa. I think beating Mickie is bigger win. She still in the title hunt.


I'm sorry. Didn't Alexa beat Becky clean without Mickie at TLC?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

big fan of how WWE can defy my expectations by still making Becky look shitty even after winning a PPV match


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> I'm sorry. Didn't Alexa beat Becky clean without Mickie at TLC?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Yes she did.

However...

People will tell you that Alexa cheated in the table match so it wasn't clean at all. In fact they might say that a Table match isn't actually beating somebody.(Except for the beating someone up enough to put them through a table part).


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yes she did.
> 
> However...
> 
> People will tell you that Alexa cheated in the table match so it wasn't clean at all. In fact they might say that a Table match isn't actually beating somebody.(Except for the beating someone up enough to put them through a table part).


All she did was rake Becky's eyes. That's nothing.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> I'm sorry. Didn't Alexa beat Becky clean without Mickie at TLC?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Fluke(also eye rake). Never was pinned or submitted to lose the championship clean.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Fluke(also eye rake). Never was pinned or submitted to lose the championship clean.


Ohhh an eye rake. Becky had no chance after that. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yes she did.
> 
> However...
> 
> People will tell you that Alexa cheated in the table match so it wasn't clean at all. In fact they might say that a Table match isn't actually beating somebody.(Except for the *beating someone up enough to put them through a table part*).


You man are a riot. Becky never got beat up enough. She stupidly put a table by the apron for no reason. Hornswaggle could of done what Alexa did. If Becky just stayed in the ring, Alexa couldn't of put her through. (once again)Tables matches are no DQ yes, So was the cage match. Eyerake and the Mickie James interference were both legal but were both unfair.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> All she did was rake Becky's eyes. That's nothing.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


I know right. In a match with no rules no less, the nerve of her.



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Fluke(also eye rake). Never was pinned or submitted to lose the championship clean.


Kinda proves my earlier point right there.

Powerbombs through tables aren't decisive at all.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> You man are a riot. Becky never got beat up enough. *She stupidly put a table by the apron for no reason.* Hornswaggle could of done what Alexa did. *If Becky just stayed in the ring*, Alexa couldn't of put her through. (once again)Tables matches are no DQ yes, So was the cage match. Eyerake and the Mickie James interference were both legal but were both unfair.


So it was Becky's fault?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Ohhh an eye rake. Becky had no chance after that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Well yea Becky was standing on the apron(couldn't see) Alexa dropped down put her through. Fluke. Bayley losing at the Rumble was clean as a whistle. See the difference. Becky is a wrestler who wrestles regular matches 99% of the time.. Tables matches are rare, especially for women. Becky lost in a match she might not have again. Also Becky had a bad back and Alexa is lighter and it's tougher to put her through the table. Becky was at a disadvantage. It was a fluke. Like do you not see the difference.


How do you guys not see the difference? They did it with Sheamus Vs Cena so Cena din't have to be pinned by Sheamus.FLUKE!!!!!
@starsfan24 Yes (really WWE's fault) she messed up. She never been in a tables match before and lost by a fluke.

It's like Becky and Alexa facing each other in a board game for the title. There both out of there element there use too. Tables are fluke wins because you can just fall through and lose.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> You man are a riot. Becky never got beat up enough. She stupidly put a table by the apron for no reason. Hornswaggle could of done what Alexa did. If Becky just stayed in the ring, Alexa couldn't of put her through. (once again)Tables matches are no DQ yes, So was the cage match. Eyerake and the Mickie James interference were both legal but were both unfair.


And Becky didn't have to be naive or stupid, but she was. So I guess we can call Becky a moron in those situations and that would be the most apt way to put it. 

The fact that you don't understand what the word fair means is a riot. 


Fair: conforming with the established rules.

There can be nothing that is unfair if their is no rules or law to abide by. When in a sitiuation where there is lawlessness _everything_ is fair.



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Well yea Becky was standing on the apron(couldn't see) Alexa dropped down put her through. Fluke. Bayley losing at the Rumble was clean as a whistle. See the difference. Becky is a wrestler who wrestles regular matches 99% of the time.. Tables matches are rare, especially for women. Becky lost in a match she might not have again. Also Becky had a bad back and Alexa is lighter and it's tougher to put her through the table. Becky was at a disadvantage. It was a fluke. Like do you not see the difference.
> 
> 
> How do you guys not see the difference? They did it with Sheamus Vs Cena so Cena din't have to be pinned by Sheamus.FLUKE!!!!!
> ...


Oh my god, Really? it was a table it was fluke, it was an eye rake it was unfair, it was a cage match and someone interfered. You will argue anything. Pinfalls can be fluke it happens every week on TV. You can argue semantics for or against anything especially scripted television. Semantics actually have no place in discussions about scripted situations because it's scripted and was scripted a certain way intentionally.

here's how pro wrestling works. 

Heels "cheat", take advantage of babyfaces naivety and lie.

Babyfaces are virtuous to a fault which allows for said babyface to be taken advantage of.






The big picture here is that we are arguing semantics about a wrestling match(again) and that saddens me.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> And Becky didn't have to be naive or stupid, but she was. So I guess we can call Becky a moron in those situations and that would be the most apt way to put it.
> 
> The fact that you don't understand what the word fair means is a riot.
> 
> ...


Was the Cage match Fair???????????????No so stop it. It was a fluke. Becky and Alexa never been in a tables match before. It was a disadvantage for both. Becky made a mistake. Becky probably will never have a tables match with Alexa again. She can't get a do over. She will have regular matches which Alexa, which she has no clean wins over Becky. I'm talking to a freaking wall. Tables matches are bull crap. Becky was never beaten up to go through a table, Alexa basically just pushed her. Becky lost the title while never being pinned or submitted clean. It is a fluke.

Why do you think they decided to give Alexa the title in a tables match? To protect Becky from being pinned.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

jesus why are we arguing about a match that happened 2 months ago


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> jesus why are we arguing about a match that happened 2 months ago


I been arguing that match with him for 2 months. Pinning Becky clean in her bread and butter(wrestling match) is way worse then going through a table in a match with rules that probably won't ever be in use between those 2 again. Like whats a fluke win to him?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I been arguing that match with him for 2 months. Pinning Becky clean in her bread and butter(wrestling match) is way worse then going through a table in a match with rules that probably won't ever be in use between those 2 again. Like whats a fluke win to him?





ThEmB0neZ said:


> Was the Cage match Fair???????????????No so stop it. It was a fluke. Becky and Alexa never been in a tables match before. It was a disadvantage for both. Becky made a mistake. Becky probably will never have a tables match with Alexa again. She can't get a do over. She will have regular matches which Alexa, which she has no clean wins over Becky. I'm talking to a freaking wall. Tables matches are bull crap. Becky was never beaten up to go through a table, Alexa basically just pushed her. Becky lost the title while never being pinned or submitted clean. It is a fluke.
> 
> Why do you think they decided to give Alexa the title in a tables match? To protect Becky from being pinned.


I agreed with you 2 months ago that it was a fluke win. I'm saying that semantically you can argue either way which is why it is useless when regarding to a scripted program.


Oh my god. I'm only saying that there is no expectation of traditionally defined fair in no dq matches. (Heels cheat and lie and take shortcuts and win in indecisive fashion.) Which means that you can't use fairness as an argument in matches where there is no defined parameters for fair or unfair. You also cannot apply real world morality to a scripted program that has it's own established reality separate from the real world.



adudeirl said:


> jesus why are we arguing about a match that happened 2 months ago


I replied to another user with a sarcastic, yet true reply in regards to how many people reacted to the way the match at TLC played out. Then ThemBonez went on his semantically charged diatribe about flukes and cheating and how unfair said situations are and it got out of hand. 

I like Becky a lot. I will not however place her above all else because she is a talented "wrestler". I try my damnedest to appreciate everyone for what they bring to the table I will not denigrate anyone else or her for that matter just because I don't like that she or someone else lost a match or a title or a hair extension. Nor will i call anyone useless or talentless or a waste of space.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Becky looked smoking tonight. Instead of arguing about meaningless crap someone needs to post pics of Becky from tonight ASAP haha


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Is there a way to black haters from threads? Getting pretty sick of people coming into threads dedicated to someone just to bash them -_-


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

rbhayek said:


> Becky looked smoking tonight. Instead of arguing about meaningless crap someone needs to post pics of Becky from tonight ASAP haha


Yes, I would like to talk about this for the next 5 pages of this thread, because what the fuck _was_ that??

I mean, she looked good still! Dont get me wrong. She always looks good, but god, what was that even supposed to be? Whats with the lace lately, Bex? It doesnt seem to really mesh with her personality at all. I wish I was in Portland going to her Wizard World appearance next week, I'd pay whatever the outrageous price is so I could ask whats the deal with her gear these past few months.

Her makeup looked good though, thats always hit or miss.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Man. I'm happy as hell that Becky finally won a PPV Match. After seeing her constantly lose and look stupid it's nice to see her get a legit W.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I was surprised she won. I didn't check out any of the betting odds before watching the show, so don't know who was the actual favorite to win, but WWE have a tradition of flipping the result of one match on the card against the betting odds, and it's more often than not the match they deem to be least significant.

It was nice to see Becky pick up a win though, even if it was by dreaded roll-up. Especially against the one of the most legit females on SD.

It all looks like they'd be heading towards a Naomi/Bliss/Becky/Mickie match for 'mania, but with Raw already planning a 4-way, and reports that they're bringing in a couple of past names for a 'Mania match (assumedly for Smackdown), I'm pretty stumped.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I agreed with you 2 months ago that it was a fluke win. I'm saying that semantically you can argue either way which is why it is useless when regarding to a scripted program.
> 
> 
> Oh my god. I'm only saying that there is no expectation of traditionally defined fair in no dq matches. (Heels cheat and lie and take shortcuts and win in indecisive fashion.) Which means that you can't use fairness as an argument in matches where there is no defined parameters for fair or unfair. You also cannot apply real world morality to a scripted program that has it's own established reality separate from the real world.
> ...



Truce. All I was saying is how Becky was protected. Beating Alexa can still happen at Mania. Naomi is the only 1 to lose to Alexa clean(in a regular match). Becky doesn't need the title right now, she's already proved Alexa can be beaten. 

I'm just happy Becky just beat Mickie James for her first PPV single match win. That's probably the most notable challenger she beat since she beat Charlotte on Raw a year ago. They are probably setting up for a 4 way at Mania, maybe she wins and pins Alexa.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Crasp said:


> reports that they're bringing in a couple of past names for a 'Mania match (assumedly for Smackdown), I'm pretty stumped.


the theory I saw (which is by no means an accurate representation of what will actually happen, obviously) was that itd be Becky/Mickie lumberjill match with women representing the 'past' and the present serving as said lumberjills.

They'll probably just do the stupid 4 way, but that idea would be interesting


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

^
Smackdown _and_ raw _both_ doing a 4-way for their respective titles?

I just don't see that happening. I guess plans could change for either show, though.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Truce. All I was saying is how Becky was protected. Beating Alexa can still happen at Mania. Naomi is the only 1 to lose to Alexa clean(in a regular match). Becky doesn't need the title right now, she's already proved Alexa can be beaten.
> 
> I'm just happy Becky just beat Mickie James for her first PPV single match win. That's probably the most notable challenger she beat since she beat Charlotte on Raw a year ago. They are probably setting up for a 4 way at Mania, maybe she wins and pins Alexa.


I couldn't care less who wins titles or matches. I'm not that type of fan. I know it's BS, as long as I am entertained then I'm happy.

I mean I can't come into this thread and have a discussion with people without it getting ridiculous(I love Becky I wanted her to be the big deal of the horsewomen, she's talented attractive, and fun to watch because you can tell she loves her job) I couldn't stand the Alexa tonight thread with their whining(I see big things in Alexa's future. I just hate fanboy BS), The EC thread was lame tonight(not that the show was good as a whole).

I'm just sorry that it got out of hand. 

It's just frikkin' ridiculous(as am I). I get so tired of people being miserable about something that they supposedly are fans of.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

hot as hell


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dammit I missed the idiots invading this thread to say stupid shit.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Spike said:


>


Quoting so people on the next page get to see it.

--------------


The current rumblings are that there's no SD women's title match at 'Mania, just a tag match.


Fuuuuuuuuuuuu.......


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Quoting so people on the next page get to see it.
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...


Lame news. I already commented on the picture. Oh well Road Dogg is already McMahonizing SD why not just bury it it dog poop.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Lame news. Oh well Road Dogg is already McMahonizing SD why not just bury it it dog poop.


I honestly don't blame Brian James or anyone else on the Smackdown team for the mess Ssmackdown has been in the lead up to WrestleMania. 

From the sounds of things, Road Dogg's promotion hasn't changed anything in real terms, and the only reason for the downturn in SD quality is that up until the start of 'Mania season, Vince had been very hands-off with Smackdown, but as he books all the matches for 'mania, not only does everyone on Smackdown then have to scramble to fit Vince's ideas, but also Vince begins to micro-manage the SD side of things more than during the rest of the year.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Crasp said:


> I honestly don't blame Brian James or anyone else on the Smackdown team for the mess Ssmackdown has been in the lead up to WrestleMania.
> 
> From the sounds of things, Road Dogg's promotion hasn't changed anything in real terms, and the only reason for the downturn in SD quality is that up until the start of 'Mania season, Vince had been very hands-off with Smackdown, but as he books all the matches for 'mania, not only does everyone on Smackdown then have to scramble to fit Vince's ideas, but also Vince begins to micro-manage the SD side of things more than during the rest of the year.


Either way it has really lost it's southern wrestling charm since the start of the year. I only see it getting worse in the future. I want to be wrong though.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Either way it has really lost it's southern wrestling charm since the start of the year. I only see it getting worse in the future. I want to be wrong though.


I'd be pretty confident that SD will improve immediately following Wrestlemania once Vince has stopped giving a shit about it. Might take them a month or so to untangle the mess, but I'm optimistic.

Ooops, here I am off topic again... erm... Oh!:


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Truce. All I was saying is how Becky was protected. Beating Alexa can still happen at Mania. Naomi is the only 1 to lose to Alexa clean(in a regular match). Becky doesn't need the title right now, she's already proved Alexa can be beaten.
> 
> I'm just happy Becky just beat Mickie James for her first PPV single match win. That's probably the most notable challenger she beat since she beat Charlotte on Raw a year ago. They are probably setting up for a 4 way at Mania, maybe she wins and pins Alexa.


Dude if Becky wins make Naomi (the weak link) take the pin/tap out of course hope Alexa wins though


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

So WM is next stop.

You have no idea how disappointed I am that Nikki/Becky isn't the match happening, that was by far the biggest match for the SD Division with its two biggest stars, but WWE had to ruin Bex's momentum and feed her to Alexa only to feed her to Naomi who could have just been in a multi-person match at Mania.

I don't mind Alexa and Naomi, but it wasn't the best decision, Becky vs Nikki first time ever could have been great and it's only match that can have a big fight feel to it. I really hope Nikki doesn't retire post-WM so we could get this match at least once.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*The Arm Break Kid*:becky

























*Some foreshadowing hopefully*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I really liked her attire last night. Somehow simultaniously looked rugged & elegant.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

After winning, Becky hopped on the Barricade and immediately hopped off, looking disgusted.

I think one fan may have asked Becky to give him a blowjob.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> After winning, Becky hopped on the Barricade and immediately hopped off, looking disgusted.
> 
> *I think one fan may have asked Becky to give him a blowjob.*












Where did you hear this? I wasn't a fan of the crowd last night. Sometimes they were dead, sometimes they were hot. The Ziggler chants pissed me off. If that guy said that what a loser, get a freaking girlfriend. Becky next time should just go near the kids and people with her Merch on.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Where did you hear this? I wasn't a fan of the crowd last night. Sometimes they were dead, sometimes they were hot. The Ziggler chants pissed me off. If that guy said that what a loser, get a freaking girlfriend. Becky next time should just go near the kids and people with her Merch on.



https://twitter.com/WWE/status/830949517289664512

Look at the guy in the yellow shirt.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> https://twitter.com/WWE/status/830949517289664512
> 
> Look at the guy in the yellow shirt.


How did you come up with blowjob? Maybe he was chanting for Mickie or yelling to loud or maybe Becky thought he was someone else. Hope the guy gets knock either way. 

Looking at it again. Becky just looked pump up. It not like she pushed the guy. Who nows. WWE's twitter doesn't look like they thought Becky had a problem there.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> How did you come up with blowjob? Maybe he was chanting for Mickie or yelling to loud or maybe Becky thought he was someone else. Hope the guy gets knock either way.
> 
> Looking at it again. Becky just looked pump up. It not like she pushed the guy. Who nows. WWE's twitter doesn't look like they thought Becky had a problem there.


He was chanting for Mickie so he deserves to be knocked out?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> How did you come up with blowjob? Maybe he was chanting for Mickie or yelling to loud or maybe Becky thought he was someone else. Hope the guy gets knock either way.
> 
> Looking at it again. Becky just looked pump up. It not like she pushed the guy. Who nows. WWE's twitter doesn't look like they thought Becky had a problem there.


Hand motion of the guy in the yellow shirt.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> Hand motion of the guy in the yellow shirt.


Maybe he grabbed her hand. His hand is cut off. Like what hand motion did he do? His hands were up, then Becky looks back. I hope not.


@nyelator no just that stupid yellow hat. (really if he was being obKnoxious)


I guess congrats to Naomi. Hopefully it's not a long run.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

About time, huh?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> https://twitter.com/WWE/status/830949517289664512
> 
> Look at the guy in the yellow shirt.


I could be completely wrong here, but looking at that gif, it looks like Becky inadvertently hits the cap guy in the face with her arm and turns around to apologise.

On the match, very happy to see Becky finally win a singles match, been far too long coming.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I could be completely wrong here, but looking at that gif, it looks like Becky inadvertently hits the cap guy in the face with her arm and turns around to apologise.
> 
> On the match, very happy to see Becky finally win a singles match, been far too long coming.


thats what I see also. She doesnt look disgusted at all.



Its nice that Becky won last night, but more than anything I'm thrilled about the fact that she finally got to have whats seemingly been accepted by most people as a 'good match' on the main roster, so the "Becky is overrated" chatter can hopefully cease. And theres definitely more that they can do with more time and attention, so thats even better.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky could be just fired up and hit a guy. She looked hot last night and I felt that was a really good match.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

So glad Becky won, as much as it sucks for Mickie loosing her first 3 PPVs back (Including NXT) . Among other things was I the only one who noticed when Becky visually and audibly said "Fuck" when asking the ref if it was a 2 count? :lmao


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> thats what I see also. She doesnt look disgusted at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Its nice that Becky won last night, but more than anything I'm thrilled about the fact that she finally got to have whats seemingly been accepted by most people as a 'good match' on the main roster, *so the "Becky is overrated" chatter can hopefully cease*. And theres definitely more that they can do with more time and attention, so thats even better.


Come on, you should know better. I've seen more than a few people say Mickie carried Becky, Mickie was the only one telling a story, Becky didn't sell enough etc.

I liked the match though. Shame Mickie had to lose her first match back but Becky really needed the win more. Hopefully Mickie isn't hurt by the loss. I don't want to see her be a jobber like the Dudleys. This can be a really fun feud if WWE give it a chance.


----------



## ES24 (Mar 28, 2013)

https://twitter.com/NERDSClothingCo/status/831243716727824386 everyone vote for becky she needs some new merch


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Another match with a lame finish designed to make Becky's victory feel less meaningful. Yay.
They'll just present this win as a fluke and have Mickie beat her and win the feud.
The fact we even had to wait so long for her first PPV win (by a roll up ugh) is a travesty.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

Reotor said:


> Another match with a lame finish designed to make Becky's victory feel less meaningful. Yay.
> They'll just present this win as a fluke and have Mickie beat her and win the feud.
> The fact we even had to wait so long for her first PPV win (by a roll up ugh) is a travesty.


Honestly I think that was the best they could've done given the corner they were in. They can't have Becky lose again after losing practically everything up to the feud, but they can't have Mickie just straight up lose her first singles match. Barring a dq or a double countout, this kind of win was the best outcome. Yes, Mickie can claim Becky got lucky and get a win next SmackDown, but the feud won't end there, right?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Another match with a lame finish designed to make Becky's victory feel less meaningful. Yay.
> They'll just present this win as a fluke and have Mickie beat her and win the feud.
> The fact we even had to wait so long for her first PPV win (by a roll up ugh) is a travesty.



Becky winning dirty would have hurt her more than helped just like it did during her title reign. The finish was designed to continue the feud, but at the same time get Becky more over.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Come on, you should know better. I've seen more than a few people say Mickie carried Becky, Mickie was the only one telling a story, Becky didn't sell enough etc.
> 
> I liked the match though. Shame Mickie had to lose her first match back but Becky really needed the win more. Hopefully Mickie isn't hurt by the loss. I don't want to see her be a jobber like the Dudleys. This can be a really fun feud if WWE give it a chance.


I genuinely hadnt seen any of that when I posted it, since then..yeah. I think I've come to the conclusion that some just arent gonna like Beckys style because she doesnt do any high spots. Fuck it though, that was a damn good match by any rational measure.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky winning dirty would have hurt her more than helped just like it did during her title reign.


Who said anything about Becky winning dirty? she should've won clean.



> The finish was designed to continue the feud, but at the same time get Becky more over.


Nah you're just looking for justifications where there are none again.
Did Bayley need to lose dirty in order to continue the feud? nope. She lost clean and then they just continue the feud and she probably going to be champion tonight.

The finish was just designed to make Becky look weak. This is the 3rd time they do it:
1st against charlotte when she won by grabbing the tights.
2 when she beat Alexa with her leg on the rope. 
And now beating Mickie with a roll up of doom.

Terrible booking is terrible.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Who said anything about Becky winning dirty? she should've won clean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honestly, Naomi winning the title did more to make her look weak than winning via rollup. thats a whole other conversation though.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> honestly, Naomi winning the title did more to make her look weak than winning via rollup. thats a whole other conversation though.


Oh yah lets not even go there. This is another level of bullshit.

It all adds up, man what a mess
I'm at a point where I want Becky on RAW, yes on RAW! I said it!
If you gonna job her out anyway might as well job her to Charlotte, Bayley and Sasha, at least they are some what worth it.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

im surprised to hear people not liking the Becky vs Mickie match? Like, this isn't even coming from me being a fan of hers, i just thought it was a super fluid, well done match, with no gimmicky spots. Traditional solid match. It deserves more praise


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Who said anything about Becky winning dirty? she should've won clean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They want to continue the feud and neither should be taking a decisive loss.

Championship feuds require far less effort to establish. It's pin champion and then here's your title shot. Non title feuds are harder to book.

Again if the payoff to the feud is Mickie beating Becky in the end then it's terrible.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Oh yah lets not even go there. This is another level of bullshit.
> 
> It all adds up, man what a mess
> I'm at a point where I want Becky on RAW, yes on RAW! I said it!
> If you gonna job her out anyway might as well job her to Charlotte, Bayley and Sasha, at least they are some what worth it.


honestly me too. At least she'd stand out there



domotime2 said:


> im surprised to hear people not liking the Becky vs Mickie match? Like, this isn't even coming from me being a fan of hers, i just thought it was a super fluid, well done match, with no gimmicky spots. Traditional solid match. It deserves more praise


crowd wasnt really in it (it was the opening match after all) and it was a technical match. I kinda suspect that Sasha/Charlotte has conditioned people to expect good womens matches to kinda be cruiserweight-esque spotfests (not that theres anything wrong with those types of matches), which Becky doesnt do.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> honestly me too. At least she'd stand out there
> 
> 
> 
> crowd wasnt really in it (it was the opening match after all) and it was a technical match. I kinda suspect that Sasha/Charlotte has conditioned people to expect good womens matches to kinda be cruiserweight-esque spotfests (not that theres anything wrong with those types of matches), which Becky doesnt do.


i thought the crowd was fine though. both wrestlers got good pops when they came out and idk, it definitely wasn't a drag.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> i thought the crowd was fine though. both wrestlers got good pops when they came out and idk, it definitely wasn't a drag.


I agree, I thought the crowd was fine for it, but idk people hear what they want to hear sometimes.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> im surprised to hear people not liking the Becky vs Mickie match? Like, this isn't even coming from me being a fan of hers, i just thought it was a super fluid, well done match, with no gimmicky spots. Traditional solid match. It deserves more praise


I hadn't noticed any significant negative reception.

But I guess a fundamentally sound wrestling match with good psychology isn't really what pops the fans these days.

I guess it's similar to the minimal fanfare given to the Sasha Vs. Becky Takeover match, even though that was my favorite WWE/NXT womens _wrestling match_ in the last 5 + years.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Crasp said:


> I hadn't noticed any significant negative reception.
> 
> But I guess a fundamentally sound wrestling match with good psychology isn't really what pops the fans these days.
> 
> I guess it's similar to the minimal fanfare given to the Sasha Vs. Becky Takeover match, even though that was my favorite WWE/NXT womens _wrestling match_ in the last 5 + years.


it's not getting shit on or anything. but ive seen a few review sites/blogs say it was "just alright"..which i think is a huge disservice. Every match doesn't need a moonsault or whatever...sometimes a solid back and forth, good holds, good storytelling, to a good finish is all it needs.

i thought that ending was perfect too btw.

All i care about are initial reactions when they come out and both got good pops


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The Smackdown women's division structure doesn't work on the main roster. It gives everyone something to do yes, but never presents them in a way that they anyone feels big. 

People complain about Charlotte's run up top unaware that it's good they do this. Whoever dethrones her should be made into a big star. 

Slow builds are always the best builds in wrestling, remember it is a marathon not a sprint and to not give too much away at once. Raw's women's division is built like this. 

Any reign or title win on Smackdown is going to feel anti-climatic if they don't change it up. 

Becky or any woman on Smackdown isn't treated like a big deal while Raw's division treats their big names like big stars.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> it's not getting shit on or anything. but ive seen a few review sites/blogs say it was "just alright"..which i think is a huge disservice. Every match doesn't need a moonsault or whatever...sometimes a solid back and forth, good holds, good storytelling, to a good finish is all it needs.
> 
> i thought that ending was perfect too btw.
> 
> All i care about are initial reactions when they come out and both got good pops


Agreed. I would imagine that Becky & Mickie had to reign it in a little anyway as to not show up the other women's matches. So they did what they should have done: a sound, if not entirely remarkable match. And it was _still _ better than the other two women's matches for my money. And all of this, as the opening match, in fornt of a crowd that wasn't exactly _hot_for _anything_, yet Becky & Mickie still got some reasonable noise. 

I don't know if I'd call the ending perfect, but if they don't want Mickie cheating (which I salute the bookers for avoiding) and if Becky's going over, then that was about the only option I suppose. I don't know if you saw Mickie's reaction following the PPV on Talking Smack, but I thought it was absolutly on point and further justified the finish, even if I'm predisposed to dislike roll-up finishes as they often feel like a bit of a cop-out.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It's obviously meant to set up a potential rematch. They can easily play it up like Becky's win wasn't "decisive" or something. Or they could use it to set up a multi-women match for the title maybe.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

The past 2 nights have made me realize that all the things we complain about in regards to how they book Becky are basically just a symptom of how they handle every single woman terribly. They repeatedly make Sasha look like a fragile idiot who cannot back up a word of her smacktalk, they rush Bayleys big moment (the only one they have left for the foreseeable future) for no real reason, Nikki's apparently only allowed to have storylines revolving around how jealous everyone is of her, they completely destroy everything Alexa had going for her when shes not at a point yet where she can easily recover from it, they just abandon Beckys big feud because someone happens to be from fuckin Orlando, Mickie is supposed to be a legend that hasnt won a match yet, even Charlotte of all people has lost that god damn belt like 5 times now in the past 6 months just to boost her numbers. They've made both championships effectively meaningless.

They can't do right by a single damn one of them.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

One thing I did like about the Mickie match was when she was on offense she didn't rush through it like she had a habit of doing lately in the Alexa feud and before. Hoping she keeps doing this in the future.


----------



## ES24 (Mar 28, 2013)

https://mobile.twitter.com/NERDSClothingCo/status/831243716727824386 incase someone missed it. We can't let Becky lose. She needs a new shirt!


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> The past 2 nights have made me realize that all the things we complain about in regards to how they book Becky are basically just a symptom of how they handle every single woman terribly. They repeatedly make Sasha look like a fragile idiot who cannot back up a word of her smacktalk, they rush Bayleys big moment (the only one they have left for the foreseeable future) for no real reason, Nikki's apparently only allowed to have storylines revolving around how jealous everyone is of her, they completely destroy everything Alexa had going for her when shes not at a point yet where she can easily recover from it, they just abandon Beckys big feud because someone happens to be from fuckin Orlando, Mickie is supposed to be a legend that hasnt won a match yet, even Charlotte of all people has lost that god damn belt like 5 times now in the past 6 months just to boost her numbers. They've made both championships effectively meaningless.
> 
> They can't do right by a single damn one of them.


I disagree, i think Becky's booking is specific to her, or rather to Smackdown and/or her position and role in the company.

People complain about RAW booking, the hot potatoing etc but to me its quite clear they are presenting the RAW women as stars, they are making them look strong (Sasha, Charlotte, Bayley and Nia)
The 50/50 booking make them look equal but they are equally strong.
On SDL they are also all equal but they are equally weak.

Look at last night match, look at the finish: https://streamable.com/a04op

See the diffrence between Becky's booking and Bayley's. We have a classic babyface overcome the odds and beat her opponent clean with her finisher.
Was there ever a match where Becky overcome heels interfering? notice Dana eye raking Bayley, if this was Becky she would probably lose right there, like she did multiple times in the past.
Bayley on the other hand she gets put on the figure 8 and she survive just long enough for Sasha to make the save. Great booking.
Then Bayley recovers and use her finisher and win, no roll up of doom, no leg on the rope, no controversial bullshit, just a clean win that makes no doubt who was better.

This is how a push looks like.
I can only hope that one day Becky will get a moment like that.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

ES24 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/NERDSClothingCo/status/831243716727824386 incase someone missed it. We can't let Becky lose. She needs a new shirt!


Voted. It's a dead tie between Becky & Naomi right now.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Reotor said:


> I disagree, i think Becky's booking is specific to her, or rather to Smackdown and/or her position and role in the company.
> 
> People complain about RAW booking, the hot potatoing etc but to me its quite clear they are presenting the RAW women as stars, they are making them look strong (Sasha, Charlotte, Bayley and Nia)
> The 50/50 booking make them look equal but they are equally strong.
> ...



How was this a clean win? Did we watch the same match? How did this prove who was better? Sasha hit Charlotte with a crutch. If Sasha doesn't come down and hit Charlotte with a crutch, Bayley would have lost. Bayley lost clean at the Rumble and clean to Nia. Who's better? The difference is Becky didn't have friends when she was facing Alexa, Bayley does. Becky overcame the heels against La luchadora when Alexa tried twin magic and tapped Alexa out anyway. Bayley loses clean. I don't even remember the last time Becky got pinned or submitted clean? (Dana?) 


You right that the Raw women are treated more like stars and superior then the Smackdown girls, but it's not like they're jobbing Becky out. They just need to build this Mickie feud and make it mean something. Hopefully for the championship. A quick fix. If not, then just hope Becky gets drafted to Raw or Charlotte gets drafted to Smackdown because that's the only 2 he cares about(Vince).


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Crasp said:


> Voted. It's a dead tie between Becky & Naomi right now.


That's a joke, didn't Naomi just get a new shirt? She just won the title. Kinda unfair, she's on people's minds right now. Can we get a new shirt from Becky already? Something badass that everyone can wear(Men/Women)? When's the last time she got a new shirt? Seems like she's had the same one for awhile now.


Put Arm Break Kid or Straight Fire on it i'll buy it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> I disagree, i think Becky's booking is specific to her, or rather to Smackdown and/or her position and role in the company.
> 
> People complain about RAW booking, the hot potatoing etc but to me its quite clear they are presenting the RAW women as stars, they are making them look strong (Sasha, Charlotte, Bayley and Nia)
> The 50/50 booking make them look equal but they are equally strong.
> ...


well ok, I guess my point wasnt so much "it sucks the same for all of them" so much as it sucks for them all in varying degrees. the Raw women have it better, clearly, but theyve still managed to needlessly overcomplicate everything for no real god damn reason. Of course, there it doesnt hurt as much because as you said, the women on Raw are stars.

The problems on Smackdown, specifically with Becky and Alexa, are clearly worse, I dont think many would argue that. At least Raw has a direction (a shitty and boring direction at times, but a direction all the same).

I dont know, I cant articulate it well but I'm really kinda mad at this whole thing, not just with Becky. It'd be one thing if this was during the summer, but 2 months before Mania is tremendous bullshit


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> How was this a clean win? Did we watch the same match? How did this prove who was better? Sasha hit Charlotte with a crutch. If Sasha doesn't come down and hit Charlotte with a crutch, Bayley would have lost. Bayley lost clean at the Rumble and clean to Nia. Who's better? The difference is Becky didn't have friends when she was facing Alexa, Bayley does. Becky overcame the heels against La luchadora when Alexa tried twin magic and tapped Alexa out anyway. Bayley loses clean. I don't even remember the last time Becky got pinned or submitted clean? (Dana?)


Sasha hit her with a crotch only after Charlotte took advantage from Dana's interference. She still pinned her clean after using the finisher.
Point is this was a better finish to a match then any of the ones they give the girls on SDL.
There is an obvious gap in the quality not just the talent but the agenting on RAW compared to SDL, i dont know who produces the women's matches on SDL but he sucks.

Bayley lost clean at the rumble after she got hit by a finisher on the ring side which is the hardest part of the ring, this clean lose is still 10 times better than any of the "dirty" loses Becky took. It made both Charlotte and Bayley look strong.

Youre right about Becky winning one time after Alexa tried to do twin magic, she still got beaten down post match though.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Reotor said:


> Sasha hit her with a crotch only after Charlotte took advantage from Dana's interference. She still pinned her clean after using the finisher.
> Point is this was a better finish to a match then any of the ones they give the girls on SDL.
> There is an obvious gap in the quality not just the talent but the agenting on RAW compared to SDL, i dont know who produces the women's matches on SDL but he sucks.
> 
> ...


Well she hit her finisher after Charlotte got hit with the crutch. Charlotte sold it like she got shot. It would have been clean if Sasha just hit Dana with the crutch and let Bayley overcome. Bayley got more help from Sasha then Charlotte got from Dana with that Crutch shot. That's a controversial finish. Well if you look at it Becky is the one who always takes dirty loses(except Glasgow that was retarded). Everyone else gets normal wins/losses (Nikki,Naomi). 

So if Alexa did that on the apron and beat Becky, would they both look strong? No. Charlotte won fair and square. Becky's dirty loses do piss me off a lot, but getting double teamed is better then losing because of the apron. If Sasha wasn't there it would be the same finish as Becky's loses. Becky needs friends I guess. 

If you really look at it that Raw finish should have been used in the Alexa Vs Naomi match. Mickie's in Dana's spot and Becky's in Sasha's spot. Would of made all the dirty loses Becky took mean something by helping Naomi win the title by being the one who stops Alexa and Mickie's cheating. Would of made Becky look like the leader of the division by being the only one to step up even though no on stepped up for her.
Nope Alexa just loses clean. No masterplan. Just stops trying to cheat. Where's Mickie? It's like the heels know that if you cheat against Becky you're going to win automatically.

She still got beat down because she was doubled teamed. That was supposed to be Mickie under the mask. Mickie is supposed to be equal or close to Becky. It didn't make her look weak.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky/Mickie 2 tonight

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831598798342348803


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Becky/Mickie 2 tonight
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831598798342348803


And so the 50/50 begins.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

at least it'll be a good match


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

That sure didn't take long.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Why is everyone acting like the crowd was dead for the match?
Becky got a great pop an her name chanted loudly along with "Let's go Becky chants"



ES24 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/NERDSClothingCo/status/831243716727824386 incase someone missed it. We can't let Becky lose. She needs a new shirt!



Becky with the lead 42%, Naomi at 35%


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> Becky/Mickie 2 tonight
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831598798342348803


Oh geez. Thought they would try to build it more. Hopefully it gets a lot of time. It looks like Becky's losing, but we'll see.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Why is everyone acting like the crowd was dead for the match?
> Becky got a great pop an her name chanted loudly along with "Let's go Becky chants"


It couldve been louder but it was a technical wrestling heavy opening match, considering that it was fine. Nothing to raise much issue over.

I think part of it might be that Nikki got a hometown pop, and Naomi got a chant after she won. I guess in comparison to _that_ the crowd was dead, but Becky was the only one who got a reaction in her actual match really.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky/Mickie 2 is tonight, I hope it gets good time or it's an angle and the match doesn't happen and they build it for next week with a twist.

On topic of Elimination Chamber, face title wins always get good pops. Nikki is from the area so she's going to get a loud reaction. Becky's style is different than the other horsewomen with her using storytelling, selling and psychology to sell the audience, added with the fact her wrestling style is a much harder sell anyway.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

On the one hand Becky got fooled again.

On the other hand I also got fooled. So I guess thats a wash


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Predictable. How many times are they going to have the Ref hold Becky back to cost her trope? They did it at Battleground and happened in Becky's first rematch after TLC where Alexa got counted out. Sooner or later she has to learn from these mistakes. Just wait for them to come to you Becky all you got to do. You should know every trick in the book by now. You use to spend time with Charlotte and Ric for god sake. 

Though I did like when she tried to kick out just after 3. Made Mickie's win even more flukey even after the cheap shot. She didn't just lay there still, making it look like she can't take punishment. She kept fighting. Watch the next rematch is next week. Fpalm This feud would be so much better for the title though.

We'll see were this goes. Hopefully Mickie wins the title before Mania and Becky finally wins it back. Probably in a multi women match at Mania. Also I can't wait for Naomi to drop the title already. Is she really injured already? Make's sense with her offense.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Mickie being the condescending heel veteran underestimated the underdog Becky in match 1 which cost Mickie the match. Becky clearly has shown she respects Mickie, but the latter doesn't respect Becky and feels slighted for not getting the respect she deserves for her previous work and is taking it out on Becky.

Mickie used her cunning and faked an injury out of desparation in match 2. Becky got really good offense in showing off more of her mat wrestling and a wide array of Suplexes. Both matches were at least pretty good, they portray Becky as on Mickies level, but still portraying her as an underdog. Both matches focus on the Arm which is a nice touch of continuity.

I wish the ref would have held Becky in place with his back turned to Mickie while Mickie was doing the Mick kick. I noticed the kickout slightly after 3 which is a sign this feud will continue. The ref seemed reluctant to count the 3.

I like the storytelling, Psychology and character work being shown in these matches.

This should be built up and have a Gimmick/stipulation say a 2 out of the 3 falls match.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

double post


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Predictable. How many times are they going to have the Ref hold Becky back to cost her trope? They did it at Battleground and happened in Becky's first rematch after TLC where Alexa got counted out. Sooner or later she has to learn from these mistakes. Just wait for them to come to you Becky all you got to do. You should know every trick in the book by now. You use to spend time with Charlotte and Ric for god sake.
> 
> Though I did like when she tried to kick out just after 3. Made Mickie's win even more flukey even after the cheap shot. She didn't just lay there still, making it look like she can't take punishment. She kept fighting. Watch the next rematch is next week. Fpalm This feud would be so much better for the title though.
> 
> We'll see were this goes. Hopefully Mickie wins the title before Mania and Becky finally wins it back. Probably in a multi women match at Mania. Also I can't wait for Naomi to drop the title already. Is she really injured already? Make's sense with her offense.


Alright, lemme drum up some positivity on this one: Becky got in more offense tonight and controlled more of the action than she has in _months_. And she looked _realllly_ good executing that offense. She and Mickie have some god damn chemistry man.

Plus, again, Mickie sold that injury phenomenally. I seriously thought Becky legitimately hurt her. Plus, to sell it even more, the ref looked at Mickie as she made the pinfall with a like 'are ya fuckin kidding me?' expression. I get that its not great that she again did the thing where she was suckered into an injured opponent and being held back by the ref, but that just shows how much Becky wants to fight.

Naomi is actually hurt by the way, she didnt work the monday night house show. I dunno how serious it is but yeah, thats a thing.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't really know what this doing for either of them. 

The matches are fine, nothing wrong with them. But it's treated in such a subdued, unimportant way that it's not really helping them get more or less over.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Strategize said:


> I don't really know what this doing for either of them.
> 
> The matches are fine, nothing wrong with them. But it's treated in such a subdued, unimportant way that it's not really helping them get more or less over.


They could be built up better yes, but the way people see the other horsewomen wrestle they expect Becky to wrestle similar styles and use the same pacing as the other 3 horsewomen use to pop the crowd. Becky doesn't do that. Becky uses a lot of In-ring character work, psychology and storytelling in her matches without relying on high spots.

People will undercut the matches because it's a style they aren't used to seeing which is confusing to them. Crowds always cheer off familiarity these days.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This feud had so much potential thrown in the dumpster. Throwaway match after throwaway match, they are both capable of so much more than this, they can both talk, if Nikki/Nattie can be stretched out for 2 months without a match, so should have Mickie/Becky to make us look forward to their WM match.
I like the matches, obviously, but I don't see enough emphasis on the story and how Mickie is upset by this generation.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Strategize said:


> I don't really know what this doing for either of them.
> 
> The matches are fine, nothing wrong with them. But it's treated in such a subdued, unimportant way that it's not really helping them get more or less over.


Well it is Smackdown and they have to have every women be important. This feud should really be for the title, but Naomi and Alexa need it more unfortunately to make anyone care. So instead they're have this vague story that I'm still having trouble understanding. Also Mickie isn't gaining a lot of heel heat as say Charlotte. So less crowd reactions. They need to find another way to get heat besides cheating in matches. 

This feud is still going to be good because they are both pros, unfortunately this feud is 3rd on the totem pole right now until they do something with the story. Hopefully number 1 after the title rematch and when Nikki and Nattie is done next week. It also has only 4 weeks of build and only 2 singles matches between these 2 ever. Just need the stakes.


@The Definition of Technician Yea I don't no why they had 2 matches already with a 4 week build. Unless this is leading to a stipulation match. What are they going to do keep having singles matches every week? They should just have Mickie Vs Becky at Mania and build it now. Mickie beats Naomi for the title. Becky wins at Mania. Nope we're getting a clusterfuck match instead. fpalm


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Someone who was there last night said on Reddit that Becky "hands down" got the biggest pop of the night, so thats cool.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830279919615803392


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Well becky always gets big reactions sometimes u cant hear it. When i saw it live the only person to get a bigger reaction was john cena.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky's theme is louder than most so it masks the pop and the audience half cheers and half sings along.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

This feud is much different than the others, usually when Becky loses via distraction or something like a faked injury she's angry.

Does this look like the face of someone who is outraged? 

http://i.imgur.com/T4dctCQ.gifv

It is more of a you got me there. 

Mickie and Becky are both known for in-ring storytelling, just remember Becky's heel turn mid match against Daizee Haze and Mickie's match against Asuka in NXT for examples for both.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky finally got new merch kinda sorta


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


>


my 2 favorites!! the lass kicker & the boss. :grin2:


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Well it is Smackdown and they have to have every women be important. This feud should really be for the title, but Naomi and Alexa need it more unfortunately to make anyone care. So instead they're have this vague story that I'm still having trouble understanding. Also Mickie isn't gaining a lot of heel heat as say Charlotte. So less crowd reactions. They need to find another way to get heat besides cheating in matches.
> 
> This feud is still going to be good because they are both pros, unfortunately this feud is 3rd on the totem pole right now until they do something with the story. Hopefully number 1 after the title rematch and when Nikki and Nattie is done next week. It also has only 4 weeks of build and only 2 singles matches between these 2 ever. Just need the stakes.
> 
> ...





The Definition of Technician said:


> This feud had so much potential thrown in the dumpster. Throwaway match after throwaway match, they are both capable of so much more than this, they can both talk, if Nikki/Nattie can be stretched out for 2 months without a match, so should have Mickie/Becky to make us look forward to their WM match.
> I like the matches, obviously, but I don't see enough emphasis on the story and how Mickie is upset by this generation.


I would have done Becky vs Nikki vs Alexa vs Mickie (Mella maybe thrown in their as well)


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> Becky finally got new merch kinda sorta


God dammit. Fuck it i'm buying it. Can we just get that Arm Break Kid shirt already? A different design finally? Why do we have to vote for a new freaking shirt?


@nyelator Nikki's with Cena at Mania this year. Which might be a good thing because she definitely would've won.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> God dammit. Fuck it i'm buying it. Can we just get that Arm Break Kid shirt already? A different design finally? Why do we have to vote for a new freaking shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> @nyelator Nikki's with Cena at Mania this year. Which might be a good thing because she definitely would've won.


I mean dream scenario (notice no Naomi) hell if this is a dream world make it a six pack throw in Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/CluelessBrilliantAsiaticgreaterfreshwaterclam.webm


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Seriously we need more becky merch.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky is in the upper tier of most over people on Smackdown to not make more merch for her is absurd.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> God dammit. Fuck it i'm buying it. Can we just get that Arm Break Kid shirt already? A different design finally? Why do we have to vote for a new freaking shirt?


Yeah thats a real puzzling one. Shes on TV every week, she always gets all the other little kitschy merch items so they must sell reasonably well, theres loads of things or sayings or puns even you could put on a shirt for her. Though it might be a bit early to roll out an Arm Break Kid one since she just said that on sunday.

Shes kinda pulled away in the voting for that other shirt, for the record

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831243716727824386


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Becky finally got new merch kinda sorta


it's cooler than the black version. Enough with the black shirts WWE. just boring

that said I prefer the first shirt with "lass kicker" in tartan block lettering. I bought 2 of those. that shirt would have looked dope in green

the starbucks logo on the back of the bad lass shirt annoys the hell out of me. And I bought a shirt with a cupcake on it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


the caption for this one is bothersome, hope its not serious.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The form in the workout video she did looks like it could injure your shoulder.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky+dogs=good


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Becky+dogs=good


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Did Becky win that new merch poll?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Did Becky win that new merch poll?


She did!



adudeirl said:


> Shes kinda pulled away in the voting for that other shirt, for the record
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831243716727824386


By kindof a lot! I'm not into these shirts at all but its cool she gets one


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Good times.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

what a copout

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833714150895386626


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> what a copout
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833714150895386626


That's questionable as hell.

GlowLass isn't clever at all.

I think they were expecting Naomi to win that poll.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I think they were expecting Naomi to win that poll.


considering that they seem to have an actual design for Naomi's yeah, thats clear.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

They couldn't have just waited to see who won the poll first?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Acezwicker said:


> That's questionable as hell.
> 
> GlowLass isn't clever at all.
> 
> I think they were expecting Naomi to win that poll.


I don't understand how they would expect that... Naomi is nowhere near Becky's level. Becky is probably the most over woman the WWE has right now.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> I don't understand how they would expect that... Naomi is nowhere near Becky's level. Becky is probably the most over woman the WWE has right now.


because Naomi got a reaction at Elimination Chamber, I guess.

Whatever, its not super important, and we know Becky lapped her anyway.

also Bayleys probably more over than her but lets not pay attention to that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

adudeirl said:


> because Naomi got a reaction at Elimination Chamber, I guess.
> 
> Whatever, its not super important, and we know Becky lapped her anyway.
> 
> also Bayleys probably more over than her but lets not pay attention to that.


If we are being honest, practically all the main women's players are more over than Naomi...


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> I don't understand how they would expect that... Naomi is nowhere near Becky's level. Becky is probably the most over woman the WWE has right now.


Alexa got a louder pop than Naomi in their segment last week.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Saw becky lynch live today!! Beat bliss and got second best pop of the night aside from cena. Great show.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> what a copout
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833714150895386626












What a joke. Why even have a freaking poll? Just make one for all of them then. Just glad Becky won to show these idiots her popularity is growing.* Now make a real shirt WWE.*


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The outrage over a shirt is crazy. Oh well at least this pic was great.



Mango13 said:


>


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

And she loses yet again, in the same manner:nowords


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

That happened too fast for me to really process, I dont get why they didnt wait to do that next week. I dont have a huge problem with that though I guess.

but Beckys gonna be on Talking Smack, which makes up for her losing.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

It's really crazy how Becky's still over the way she is with this freaking booking. I'm starting to not want to see her wrestle because I know she's losing, even if it's dirty. How many times is she going to lose to Alexa in a dirty fashion and not learn from it? She's really getting away from underdog territory and moving into loser territory. Even if she wins the title at Mania, who care she'll lose it right back anyway. I'm starting to wish she was on Raw right now.:crying:


Just look at every match between Alexa vs Becky and it ended in a questionable finish. Like WTF.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The outrage over a shirt is crazy. Oh well at least this pic was great.



No one is mad about Becky getting a new shirt. I find it kinda funny. With the tweet it's heavily implied that the pollmaker was expecting and wanted Naomi to win, seeing as they had a design ready made for her. They never expected Becky to win and didn't have a ready made design for her.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

BECKY CALLED ALEXA A CUNT AGAIN BASICALLY


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> It's really crazy how Becky's still over the way she is with this freaking booking. I'm starting to not want to see her wrestle because I know she's losing, even if it's dirty. How many times is she going to lose to Alexa in a dirty fashion and not learn from it? She's really getting away from underdog territory and moving into loser territory. Even if she wins the title at Mania, who care she'll lose it right back anyway. I'm starting to wish she was on Raw right now.:crying:
> 
> 
> Just look at every match between Alexa vs Becky and it ended in a questionable finish. Like WTF.


Becky is the closest we have to a female Daniel Bryan. They'll likely never put her on mainstream shows like Sportscenter, walk red carpets or go to award shows. Becky doesn't really have that hollywood look that WWE likes, yet fans still like her. 

People forget that Daniel Bryan was never the original plan, but got so over they had to roll with him. WWE have tried everything to make her less over.

To stop watching/stop getting behind her is not only stupid, but is doing exactly what WWE wants you to do.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

the perfect smackdown division fell apart once becky lost at the tables match. ever since then it's fallen apart


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So Becky loses a big match yet again. And still no payoff against Alexa either. What a freaking surprise. One step forward and two steps back it would seem.

WWE, STOP having Becky lose to Alexa in big matches, it's getting ridiculous by now. Especially since yo let Naomi beat Alexa clean, including for the belt, with much less buildup.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This loss I consider the worse or all.
Alexa just beat Becky so easily, so effortlessly, just like Naomi beat Alexa.. I men Naomi >> Bliss >> ?? >> Becky. I don't get this teasing with Becky as someone credible, she's basically a jobber now.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Either WWE are setting Becky up for a long-term underdog story or they are desparately trying to turn her heel.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

I was so pumped last night for Smackdown to see what's going to happen next with Mickie. Nope let's have Becky lose once again to repeat that bullshit Alexa story that's not getting anyone over. If Becky doesn't finally get a freaking Pay off at Mania then WWE are clueless. Wonder why people hate faces these days. What is the point? WWE shouldn't be making fans want their favorite wrestlers to turn heel to get treated better. Becky or Alexa better split brands soon. Let Sasha or Charlotte deal with this shit. I swear if I see another Alexa Vs Becky match ever again i'll punch a wall. 


*Spoiler!* Naomi is returning at Maina to win her 2nd championship in her "hometown". Becky 1 time champ 4life. She doesn't need the title apparently fpalm


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Nikki is likely a part timer after Wrestlemania because of her health so they need to get another face over. Even if she wanted to, Becky cannot turn heel even if she wanted to. I do not think a tag match is a smart move because it will not help Naomi get over. A fatal 4 way with Becky, Alexa, Naomi and Mickie for the title is a smarter direction here.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Either WWE are setting Becky up for a long-term underdog story or they are desparately trying to turn her heel.


could it be both?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Kristie Wilson said:


> could it be both?


I don't think it could, it's a 1 or the other deal.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If they're doing an underdog (which again, trying to make Becky an underdog against Alexa is stupid to begin with), then once again they have no idea how to actually do that effectively.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

It's not an underdog story. It's an overcoming story. Underdog is Rey Mysterio winning the title. Overcoming is Daniel Bryan finally besting the authority and winning the title.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It's either Becky wins the title at mania or they'll have Naomi win in her hometown in a redemption story. The problem with Naomi's is that it's an injury that is not that severe that it puts her being at Wrestlemania in serious jeopardy. They will exaggerate it to make a storyline out of it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm kinda surprised people are so upset about this one, not only here but other places on the internet. I mean there were problems with it, yeah, but it seemed pretty clear to me that this was sort of an impromptu decision type deal. Whats another cheap loss to Bliss at this point, really? I'm not wild about it but what else are they gonna do? Have Bliss beat her clean? Have Becky win an unannounced title match on a random episode of Smackdown?

I dunno, Beckys Wrestlemania moment is probably still on track, she called Alexa a cunt again, things are ok here I reckon.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm not happy with her booking sometimes either, but I am happy that she's still my favorite and the hottest women in the company. :sodone wens3 :becky2


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

When the ass pops at the end of the gif


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

MillionDollarProns said:


> When the ass pops at the end of the gif


It's bootiful. :done


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> I'm kinda surprised people are so upset about this one, not only here but other places on the internet. I mean there were problems with it, yeah, but it seemed pretty clear to me that this was sort of an impromptu decision type deal. Whats another cheap loss to Bliss at this point, really? I'm not wild about it but what else are they gonna do? Have Bliss beat her clean? Have Becky win an unannounced title match on a random episode of Smackdown?
> 
> I dunno, Beckys Wrestlemania moment is probably still on track, she called Alexa a cunt again, things are ok here I reckon.


Agree'd, no point getting upset about this. They didn't have anything else planned so just gave Alexa the belt back, at least Becky didn't loose clean that's the main thing. I'm just happy Naomi isn't the champ anymore :lmao


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The problem with the match was not that Becky lost, it was that it was just a 5 minute match for a vacant title, which is incredibly stupid booking. I'd be incredibly shocked if Espn ever wanted Becky on Sportscenter, which is how I knew who would win. She is pretty, but doesn't fit the traditional mold and also Coachman has bagged on her mic skills before.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky lynch getting comic con again. She must be doing something right. Shes still in high demand it seems.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Becky lynch getting comic con again. She must be doing something right. Shes still in high demand it seems.


This is like her 6th or 7th one right? 

Thats great for her obviously for a number of reasons, but I kinda wonder what the like 'selection process' is for these. Is it just that shes willing to do every single one of them? Is it that the people who run it keep requesting her? I wanna know


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The Comic-con schedule for Becky is kinda odd in her appearance dates. I remember Paige and the Bellas appearances last year were closer together and less sporadic. This seems like they are easing her into a more frequent schedule which is good.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> This is like her 6th or 7th one right?
> 
> Thats great for her obviously for a number of reasons, but I kinda wonder what the like 'selection process' is for these. Is it just that shes willing to do every single one of them? Is it that the people who run it keep requesting her? I wanna know


First one is if they think people will pay to see u. Then keep going if people keep buying which for becky she sells out and was noticed during the all star panel wwe set. Becky was the only one of six top stars to sell out.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

And yet that never translates into a consistent push.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> First one is if they think people will pay to see u. Then keep going if people keep buying which for becky she sells out and was noticed during the all star panel wwe set. Becky was the only one of six top stars to sell out.


But is it like, WWE has a certain amount of spots and they just send Becky every time, or are the Wizard World people like "keep sending us Becky"? Maybe its because I didnt care about/pay attention to this sort of thing before I became a fan of hers, but it seems kinda unusual that shes been to SO many of these since August, especially since the other WWE names that get sent have varied a bit (AJ, Finn, Kurt Angle, Big Show off the top of my head). Not that I'm complaining at all, obviously its great for her that shes in demand and gets paid to sign her name for a few hours, but still you'd think WWE would want to send Sasha or Bayley to one of these instead


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> But is it like, WWE has a certain amount of spots and they just send Becky every time, or are the Wizard World people like "keep sending us Becky"? Maybe its because I didnt care about/pay attention to this sort of thing before I became a fan of hers, but it seems kinda unusual that shes been to SO many of these since August, especially since the other WWE names that get sent have varied a bit (AJ, Finn, Kurt Angle, Big Show off the top of my head). Not that I'm complaining at all, obviously its great for her that shes in demand and gets paid to sign her name for a few hours, but still you'd think WWE would want to send Sasha or Bayley to one of these instead


They did send sasha and bayley actually in that one i mentioned with six all stars they promoted but becky lynch outsold them all. Some in attendance said her lines were three times longer than the rest and shes still going strong or else they wouldve stopped sending her.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> The problem with the match was not that Becky lost, it was that it was just a 5 minute match for a vacant title, which is incredibly stupid booking. I'd be incredibly shocked if Espn ever wanted Becky on Sportscenter, which is how I knew who would win. She is pretty, but doesn't fit the traditional mold and also Coachman has bagged on her mic skills before.


Yeah it was a mess. They just throw together and impromptu title match, then just kind of throw Becky out there. They have a short and not particular well-done match, which didn't even feel like a title match really. Then Becky loses to Alexa, AGAIN, in a big match, AGAIN, in a title match no less, AGAIN, and to the same really lame heel tactics that she always falls for (thus making her look like an idiot who never learns anything), AGAIN!!!

This did nothing but make her look bad, and was it really necessary? Did Alexa NEED the belt back already? Couldn't they have held it up as vacant until Mania and had something big there, instead of this lame crap? And did it really HAVE to be Becky getting sent out there to get jobbed out/humiliated in a big match, which pretty much always happened?

It was just done extremely poorly overall. And no, "Becky didn't lose clean" doesn't excuse it either.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Yeah it was a mess. They just throw together and impromptu title match, then just kind of throw Becky out there. They have a short and not particular well-done match, which didn't even feel like a title match really. Then Becky loses to Alexa, AGAIN, in a big match, AGAIN, in a title match no less, AGAIN, and to the same really lame heel tactics that she always falls for (*thus making her look like an idiot who never learns anything*), AGAIN!!!
> 
> This did nothing but make her look bad, and was it really necessary? Did Alexa NEED the belt back already? Couldn't they have held it up as vacant until Mania and had something big there, instead of this lame crap? And did it really HAVE to be Becky getting sent out there to get jobbed out/humiliated in a big match, which pretty much always happened?
> 
> It was just done extremely poorly overall. And no, "Becky didn't lose clean" doesn't excuse it either.


These are all fair points, but the bold one I really kinda disagree with, since its not like shes falling to the same tricks over and over again I don't think.

I'm just working from memory here, so obviously feel free to correct me on any of this, but since the draft she has: 

got pinned via distraction from Eva's music
had Nikki kinda abandon her in tag matches twice 
got poked in the eye
won a match via countout because the ref wouldnt let her attack her injured opponent
distracted and attacked by a character she created coming down to ringside
got confronted and attacked by said character she created in a match that was set up entirely to get rid of interference
didnt stay back when a ref was tending to an "injured" opponent
Lost via getting punched in the throat and her opponent pulling her tights.

Now I agree, thats an excessive amount of heel bullshit! But with the exception of the music thing most of these werent really preventable/made her look any more like an idiot than any other babyface. Like what was she supposed to do about the tights thing this week?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Yeah it was a mess. They just throw together and impromptu title match, then just kind of throw Becky out there. They have a short and not particular well-done match, which didn't even feel like a title match really. Then Becky loses to Alexa, AGAIN, in a big match, AGAIN, in a title match no less, AGAIN, and to the same really lame heel tactics that she always falls for (thus making her look like an idiot who never learns anything), AGAIN!!!
> 
> This did nothing but make her look bad, and was it really necessary? Did Alexa NEED the belt back already? Couldn't they have held it up as vacant until Mania and had something big there, instead of this lame crap? And did it really HAVE to be Becky getting sent out there to get jobbed out/humiliated in a big match, which pretty much always happened?
> 
> It was just done extremely poorly overall. And no, "Becky didn't lose clean" doesn't excuse it either.



It would have been better if Bryan just handed Alexa the title and they focused on furthering Becky vs Mickie . Big match? Throwing out title matches like this, is so bush league. The build is what makes a match big.

She's never got hit in the throat before to be fair, then got rolled up with hands on the tights. The execution of what was an illegal martial arts move was awful. It just looked so fake.

They probably put the title back on Alexa because of the sportscenter appearance on Coachman's show. 

Bryan really isn't helping Becky in story by giving her these title shots instead of working for them. No babyface should be handed anything.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

just spit-balling here, but maybe the shot to the throat like that is supposed to be like the female equivalent of a low blow?


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> just spit-balling here, but maybe the shot to the throat like that is supposed to be like the female equivalent of a low blow?


It was a heel cheating and a method to protect Becky in a loss.

I've explained Becky's strengths, appeal and WWE's perception of her is but prominent posters until I am blue in the face and yet they refuse to listen and create nonsense narratives and drew completely conclusions. I am always surprised how off base supposed fans of hers are compared to the rest of the internet or even casual fans.

1. WWE is happy with Becky.
2. Becky is happy with WWE.
3. The plan for months has been Becky winning the belt at Wrestlemania.
4. Prominent posters will as ever will question or completely ignore this.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> It was a heel cheating and a method to protect Becky in a loss.


obviously it was a heel cheating, it was just kinda weird since they havent (to the best of my recollection anyway) presented that as an overtly illegal/scummy move. Hence why I speculated that it was supposed to be a low blow equivalent. At least they followed it up with the tight grabbing afterwards to make it clear that was cheating, since they've done that to her a few times where shes lost to something borderline.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

so this is cute, I was procrastinating and looking at pictures shes tagged in on Instagram and saw this picture of her and a fan that waited outside to meet her before the house show yesterday. (I feel weird linking to a childs instagram so I'll just copy it).











> Thank you so much. She pulled me to the road and stopped while she was late and took a photo. She even said she remembered me, and gave me many hugs. I was even able to give her my gift. I hope you love all the gifts.thank you Becky!


I just thought that was really nice, even though she was running late she still stopped and made this little girls day. Beckys the best.:becky2


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> It was a heel cheating and a method to protect Becky in a loss.
> 
> I've explained Becky's strengths, appeal and WWE's perception of her is but prominent posters until I am blue in the face and yet they refuse to listen and create nonsense narratives and drew completely conclusions. I am always surprised how off base supposed fans of hers are compared to the rest of the internet or even casual fans.
> 
> ...


I think people are more annoyed with the circumstances behind it. Impromptu championship match for a vacant championship that lasts 5 minutes. No continuation on Becky/Mickie on t.v. Commentary not selling the cheating enough and when they do it's very half assed.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

i just hope that becky gets the title back at some point. that's all i'm hoping for.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

Asuka842 said:


> Yeah it was a mess. They just throw together and impromptu title match, then just kind of throw Becky out there. They have a short and not particular well-done match, which didn't even feel like a title match really. Then Becky loses to Alexa, AGAIN, in a big match, AGAIN, in a title match no less, AGAIN, and to the same really lame heel tactics that she always falls for (*thus making her look like an idiot who never learns anything*), AGAIN!!!
> 
> This did nothing but make her look bad, and was it really necessary? Did Alexa NEED the belt back already? Couldn't they have held it up as vacant until Mania and had something big there, instead of this lame crap? And did it really HAVE to be Becky getting sent out there to get jobbed out/humiliated in a big match, which pretty much always happened?
> 
> It was just done extremely poorly overall. And no, "Becky didn't lose clean" doesn't excuse it either.


That's honestly the biggest problem to me. Assuming the plan is for Becky to win the belt at WM, the big question is "How?" What's gonna be so different? Will Alexa just decide not to cheat for some reason and lose like with Naomi? Becky's shown no sign of playing smarter or doing anything differently, so logically the same thing should happen at Mania. It's the Sami Zayn problem: I have no reason to believe Becky has a chance, so I can't get invested.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836409324205445120


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836409324205445120












Though it should be for the title. I'm still ready!


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Hoping the 2 out of 3 falls match gets pretty good time and the commercial breaks are well placed.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

I hope you guys don't IMMEDIATELY gravitate to finding a negative spin after the match no matter what.

It is a part of a long term story to get to Wrestlemania and most likely Becky winning the title. So Alexa might interfere and cost her the final match.

When La Luchadora showed up most of you guys thought Becky was out of the title picture. I didn't. If in doubt trust me.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

MShea said:


> I hope you guys don't IMMEDIATELY gravitate to finding a negative spin after the match no matter what.
> 
> It is a part of a long term story to get to Wrestlemania and most likely Becky winning the title. So Alexa might interfere and cost her the final match.
> 
> *When La Luchadora showed up most of you guys thought Becky was out of the title picture. I didn't. If in doubt trust me.*


If Naomi didnt get injured Becky would be nowhere near the title picture right now, so dont go acting like youre so smart


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> If Naomi didnt get injured Becky would be nowhere near the title picture right now, so dont go acting like youre so smart


That's completely false. Becky winning at Wrestlemania has been the plan for months. I posted it here months ago. Why Becky beat Mickie James at Elimination Chamber. The same night Naomi won the title.

Becky could unite both Women's titles and you guys would claim she's being buried or move on to her hair colour.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

MShea said:


> That's completely false. Becky winning at Wrestlemania has been the plan for months. I posted it here months ago. Why Becky beat Mickie James at Backlash.


Lol, okay then, Im sure Naomi vs Becky Lynch was the match they were planning for Mania

Mickie James wasnt even back in the WWE when Backlash was on


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Lol, okay then, Im sure Naomi vs Becky Lynch was the match they were planning for Mania


Where did I say the match was Naomi vs Becky Lynch??? Please read what I actually said.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

MShea said:


> Where did I say the match was Naomi vs Becky Lynch??? Please read what I actually said.


Well, what was the match they were planning genius? Seeming as you apparently know all the backstage plans, can you also tell me where the Hardys are going to end up? Im quite intrigued


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Well, what was the match they were planning genius? Seeming as you apparently know all the backstage plans, can you also tell me where the Hardys are going to end up? Im quite intrigued


Why the need for the combative "genius" stuff? Do you expect me to answer you questions when you take this tact?

You don't need to be genius to realise Smackdown's top babyface star (Becky) will be in a high profile match. You don't need to be a genius to realise why the Mickie James feud exists (to put over Becky ahead of Wrestlemania). 

The Smackdown title match is a multi-man. You don't need to be a genius to figure that out. Smackdown have exhausted most of their single matches. You don't need to be a genius to realise the ethic behind modern Wrestlemanias is get most people on the show as possible.

You don't need to be a genius to realise the Hardys are WWE bound.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

It is really weird arguing in a Becky fan thread that Becky IS a prominent WWE star who WILL be used prominently on WWE's biggest show of the year. But here we are.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

MShea said:


> Why the need for the combative "genius" stuff? Do you expect me to answer you questions when you take this tact?
> 
> You don't need to be genius to realise Smackdown's top babyface star (Becky) will be in a high profile match. You don't need to be a genius to realise why the Mickie James feud exists (to put over Becky ahead of Wrestlemania).
> 
> ...


Nothing is obvious with WWE booking these days, they are fucking idiots, wouldnt suprise me at all if they left Becky off the card

They have Luke Harper ready to main event the biggest PPV of the year despite never being anywhere near the main event of any PPV ever, the way they book things makes no sense whatsoever

And Becky lost to Mickie James 2 days after the Chamber PPV so its not like Mickie putting Becky over on the PPV achieved anything


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Nothing is obvious with WWE booking these days, they are fucking idiots, wouldnt suprise me at all if they left Becky off the card


Sorry but no. I really can't entertain this. In the past I've accurately posted what WWE's plans are for Becky here. Told people until I was blue in the face. Only to be proven to be right. And the EXACT cycle would repeat the next month. 

Worse it plays into the dumb main narrative of this thread that WWE doesn't value Becky. When it has been proven over and over again they do. WWE books how it books and Becky can throw loses over her shoulder like no one that's her role. But still don't pretend she isn't a prominent star.

I know I am taking to the wall here but there you go.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky and Alexa are in the Wrestlemania ad so she's doing something with Alexa. A multi woman title match is most likely.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> Sorry but no. I really can't entertain this. In the past I've accurately posted what WWE's plans are for Becky here. Told people until I was blue in the face. Only to be proven to be right. And the EXACT cycle would repeat the next month.
> 
> Worse it plays into the dumb main narrative of this thread that WWE doesn't value Becky. When it has been proven over and over again they do. WWE books how it books and Becky can throw loses over her shoulder like no one that's her role. But still don't pretend she isn't a prominent star.


well, shes a star relative to everyone else on Smackdown (save Nikki but shes in her own category honestly), but compared to Bayley/Sasha/Charlotte it feels like theres a pretty big dropoff imo. And I'm not even talking about the booking, Sashas lost like a thousand times since Summerslam and constantly looks weak, but she's still presented as one of the most important people on the show, whereas Becky feels like shes important 'for a woman' if that makes sense. I guess part of that could be because she doesnt have anyone else to realistically get to that level with like the other 3 have.

I dont know, since we figured out that La Luchadora was Mickie I've calmed down quite a bit about how they see her 'value', since the Mania roads seemed pretty clear since then, assuming there'd be enough time to fit her in (which I'm still worried about, honestly, but thats a whole other thing). At this point I'm just worried that they'll do something stupid, like waste her eventual heel turn on fuckin Naomi.


Also, I'm fine with whatever happens tonight probably, but can I be allowed to be kinda annoyed with this Mickie feud? It sorta seems like theyre just rushing through matches with no real story. I understand that the end goal is to put Becky over (and probably earn "respect") but theyre really just slacking actually developing anything.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> It sorta seems like theyre just rushing through matches with no real story. I understand that the end goal is to put Becky over (and probably earn "respect") but theyre really just slacking actually developing anything.


That's not an unfair criticism at all.

Just that three months ago there were some truly garbage takes here and no one could be convinced otherwise not matter how much evidence I posted or angle I took. WWE will WWE but it/Becky usually comes out ok in the end. It is the luckiest, dumbest company at times. Becky will pretty much always be over because she's Becky.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Oh look I was right. Fancy that: https://twitter.com/WWE/status/836754485082890242


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> Oh look I was right. Fancy that: https://twitter.com/WWE/status/836754485082890242


she got some character development too! She didnt get distracted from someone sorta interfering! Fancy that.

Match itself was kinda disappointing though. Commercials/time between falls really hurt it, and both have looked much better. You could tell that the first segment went way long and they had to cut stuff.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm Happy she didn't lose for 3 straight weeks(even though she lost the first fall). Wish they gave it more time and less commercials and it was for something like a title. 

Now what? Is she feuding with Mickie still? Alexa is facing Nattie fpalm. Watch it's Carmella fpalm. As long as she's in a title match at Wrestlemania i'm good.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

That Miz Tv segment definitely affected the Becky/Mickie match. Jesus they just went on and on and on. The 2 out of 3 falls match felt compressed. 

The whole structure of the show was awkward. What was prioritized was completely out of order. I'll be happy if Dolph Ziggler never main events again. 

I find it odd that Becky's look tonight seemed more glamourized than usual.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> she got some character development too! She didnt get distracted from someone sorta interfering! Fancy that.
> 
> Match itself was kinda disappointing though. Commercials/time between falls really hurt it, and both have looked much better. You could tell that the first segment went way long and they had to cut stuff.


I agree.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWByEvKFGag


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


she looks great. then again she always does.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

a 2/3 falls match that we get to see only 8min of? This was rushed just like the whole feud.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jericho/Benoit got 11 minutes at SSlam 2000, so it's not out of the ordinary for WWE to fuck up time with 2/3 falls matches.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Cleavage said:


> Jericho/Benoit got 11 minutes at SSlam 2000, so it's not out of the ordinary for WWE to fuck up time with 2/3 falls matches.


I dont remember this match, but I['m assuming that was 11 continuous minutes, at least. If nothing else that allowed it (I imagine) to flow better.

I feel like as soon as we solve one problem with Becky (her booking/direction) a new one pops up. Smackdown has certain limitations that they need to work around, and last night they kinda failed the women. With the Miz TV thing going really long (meaning that there was no commercial break for the first like 25 minutes of the broadcast), the Wyatt insanity having a set time limit that couldnt really be cut into, and Smackdowns lack of an overrun, the shitty reality is that thats as much time as that match is gonna get. 

At least she was really cute in that fallout segment.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

With Smackdown, 2 headlining segments/matches (with 1 of them being the main event) that get good time would work better for time management. 3 or more just feels too crammed for time. The chairs match should have been bumped to next week.

That miz tv segment went at least 20 minutes which is way too long for a 2 hour show. 12 -15 should be max.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

MShea said:


> It is really weird arguing in a Becky fan thread that Becky IS a prominent WWE star who WILL be used prominently on WWE's biggest show of the year. But here we are.


For the record I agree with your theory about the multi women match, Becky's involvement and most likely winning but you can't get all defensive and rude because some Becky fans are being jaded about her current standing because Becky's booking has been questionable at best since she debut'd and no amount of your passive aggressive posts can change that we've seen her look like she's finally getting the booking she deserves for it to be ruined by weird booking ideas the following week. You also can't rule out the Naomi factor now as Naomi's injury has really thrown this whole angle in the air because there is always a chance they'll play the returning from injury in her not so home town angle and give her the title back if she's fit to compete by Mania, all we have to do is see how i plays out now as it can go either way and most us Becky fans know this.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Mickie vs Becky with 3 matches in 3 weeks. Only 3 weeks of build before their Elimination Chamber match. Becky and Mickie haven't even spoken to each other(no promo) since the Dual contract signing before their first match. This feels like a rushed feud if i've ever seen one. Is this because of the Naomi injury? This feud is/was begging for title stakes. Next Smackdown will be really interesting. I hope it's just a triple threat match and no Natalya, but who's knows. When's the draft? because she needs to get away from Alexa and be in a real title feud that is credible.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I love how in several posts Becky's booking will be talked about then suddenly a post of her ass shots follows LOL.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

the smackdown women's division has completely fallen apart...and it all started with Becky losing the title at the table match. Everything was falling into place and the division had a bright future (plenty to fill until the next draft). 

- Becky remains champion until super smackdown wild card whatever, via El Luchadora stuff. Pretty much the exact same story line, but Becky won the table match, and was pretty consistently getting the upper hand on Bliss. They have the match on smackdown where El Luchadora distracts...which leads to a Bliss win.

- Bliss vs Becky in steel cage a few weeks later, leading to another El Luchadora distraction, and Bliss winning. This is where we unveil Mickie James.

- You DO bring Naomi into the mix....but you save and build Mickie vs Becky much harder. You do a match at chamber and then don't do another one for a while. Eventual #1 contender match for Wrestlemania. Bliss wins the Naomi feud pretty clean. 

- Wrestlemania can be Fatal 4 Way.... Bliss RETAINS. 

What does this accomplish?
- Becky is protected. Losing ONLY when heels cheat, but is able to get wins over Mickie anyways. So your #1 babyface is still super strong at all times.
- Bliss is starting to grow as a real dirty heel, but strong, with wins over Naomi, fatal 4-way, but mostly using heel tactics in the process. 
- We don't burn through Naomi's title win so quickly.
- The Smackdown women's title would only have changed hands 1 time in 9 months. 

but instead...becky isn't protected, bliss isn't protected, and the title has changed three times.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It feels like they are trying to get the division back to where it was in the beginning of the brand split. They are doing way too much and too fast to the point nothing really has as much impact as it should have. Smackdown also has that problem with structure. Less is more works so much better and is a more effective way in getting new people over because it treats them as important. 

With Becky/Mickie that was a perfect title feud to elevate the division. It had a pretty good story. The problem is that the talking segments and build wasn't on Smackdown. Creative rushed it when they should have took their time. They both are known for in-ring storytelling, but also having Becky and Mickie explain some details of the story in promos for everyone who missed it and let the audience fill in the blanks.

They should have got Becky's and Mickie's thoughts on the next episode of Smackdown after their match instead of just posting it on Youtube. Build up to their next match so they feel like big matches that get good time.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837789832948531200
What a gem she is.:smile2: How can you not like this women? It's crazy to me.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Who else is excited to see Becky lose on Tuesday in the exact same fashion that her boyfriend did tonight as a rib


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Judging by how people are saying the fight went, Luke lost in the usual way Becky does, where she gets a good amount of offense in and then loses at the end.

Vince seems like he doesn't watch MMA.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky lynch got more attention for being at ufc than luke sanders. Shes too much for him


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Man Luke is one lucky S.O.B. He's a winner either way.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Becky lynch got more attention for being at ufc than luke sanders. Shes too much for him


I did think that was kinda funny. More exposures always good.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Becky was over at ufc last night my cousin was at it and he said she got a huge reaction when she got shown on the big screen


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


cuter couple: Becky and Luke or Becky and Charlotte?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


how they havent picked her to promote Tapout yet is fuckin beyond me, man


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

She was wearing too much makeup in that clip about Trish and Lita. She doesn't need that much crap on her face.

Sometimes the WWE glam squad go too far.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I think it depends on which one of them does it, I havent looked into it but I'm pretty sure whenever she looks really good its always the same name thats tagged in the post and whenever it looks overdone its someone else


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Probably true. I just can't believe how overdone it was in that clip last night.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Watching the piece is on Trish and Lita makes me realize that WWE glam squad do up the women in nearly the same template and it pisses me off. 

Glamourizing someone who is more tomboyish like Becky doesn't work well with her character or Gimmick. WWE will likely never have Becky go to award shows or walk red carpets and that's okay. Present her in a way that is alternative to the standard girly girl template without bringing it up frequently. There's a demographic for that.

Different is always good when it comes to marketing.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Exactly. Attempting to make Becky look like something she will probably never be is counterproductive. I also find that over glamourizing her detracts from her natural attractiveness. Some people benefit from it like Sable always did, but others such as Molly Holly, Becky, Emma, and Ivory were/are done no favours with that type of makeup.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


Putting in all that work just to cover them up :aries2


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Yup Becky loses to a german suplex and is down for 20 seconds before the pin. Who comes up with these finishes? Hit her with a weapon or something or tell Alexa to do her Sparkle Splash after. How hard is it? 
Oh and Becky's going to be on the Pre-show in a clusterfuck probably losing. Where as Bayley's taking Becky's spot from last year in a triple threat that will probably be rated higher then the match last year. Why? Because Becky can't have anything nice. That's why. Becky had to elevate Alexa for most of her time on Smackdown and what does she get for it? Nothing. It's sad that now i'm wishing she gets or got drafted to Raw. How about a trade? Nia for Becky their. 4HW 4 way at Mania lets go:frown2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

So I was right about the Wrestlemania match. Can't believe someone thought Becky won't be on the show!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Seriously hope nobody responds to the above mook.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah Becky once again getting screwed by whoever the fuck is booking this division.
Thank you for carrying this division as best as you could and putting over the new talent Becky, now be rewarded by being relegated to just another "any available woman" on the pre-show.

This wrestlemania is shaping up to be even worse than the last one, which is quite the feat because last year was WOAT.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

That match set-up and the end booking was kinda weird. It makes Bryan look like a douchebag by putting Becky in a tag match with someone who clearly hates her. Becky got booked like WCW sting. It ended with not a finisher, but a German Suplex. That has never finished anyone before.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Why couldnt they have just done a 4 way with everyone in the ring?

I'm so god damn disappointed.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

With the way it's set up, it opens the door for Alexa to retain, Naomi, or a returning Eva Marie to win the title.

I'll laugh if they want Naomi as top babyface on Smackdown after Wrestlemania (if Nikki is leaving).


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

So disappointed with that match. Becky/Alexa/Mickie was the one that i was hoping for, and it could so easily have been booked. I get Natalya's inclusion, because she did just win a long standing feud with Nikki, so it's natural development, but EVERY woman on the roster? It's like Mania 30 all over again, people who have had essentially no focus put on them getting an inclusion in the match. Carmella hasn't beaten anyone on the full time roster since her feud with Nikki ended if i'm not mistaken. Should have just done a 4 way and had that be that. 

Unless it's just a way to have Naomi make a surprise return and win the belt back, which isn't totally far fetched. Wrestlers like Becky and Alexa deserve so, so much better.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Crasp said:


> Seriously hope nobody responds to the above mook.


Must. Resist. Temptation.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I think it's fairly likely that Naomi _will_ reclaim the title at 'mania. At the very least I hope this is an emimination match, so that they can cut the match down to a 3 way ASAP.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

seriously, from this








to this









I mean we all knew the Raw match was gonna be bigger, but they cant even put her on the fucking poster?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Wow this sucks.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

I really hope Naomi is healthy by WM. She's been screwed so much, like when Aksana fucking broke her eye when it was looking like Naomi was going to take the belt off of AJ at WM smh. She deserves so much more


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Not even on the poster after being on the building last year....this sucks. 

Side note: that poster looks like a bad graduation photo.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ja AG said:


> I really hope Naomi is healthy by WM. She's been screwed so much, like when Aksana fucking broke her eye when it was looking like Naomi was going to take the belt off of AJ at WM smh. She deserves so much more


Screwed so much? She was in that match at WM and botched the finish by tapping on her own, when AJ was supposed to grab her hand and make it look like she was tapping. WWE then had Paige debut the next night and gave her the title. 

But let's be fair here, she's injury prone. In the last 11 months, she has missed 7 months due to injury and it was 3 different injuries. She can't be trusted to be the champion because of how injury prone she is.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> seriously, from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This and they make Becky look like a putz yet again last night by having her get laid out for the 100th time. WWE just can't help themselves.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

fenixdrago said:


> This and they make Becky look like a putz yet again last night by having her get laid out for the 100th time. WWE just can't help themselves.


That doesnt even matter at this point honestly, shes the only woman in the division thats even close to being over. I certainly dont like it but at this point its not like wins and loses mean a whole lot. Hell, Mickies won like 1 match in 7 years and she has a title match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> seriously, from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a fucking joke. I don't even care if she magically wins now. She'll still be booked weak after anyway. Just hoping she gets drafted to Raw now. At least she would be on the main card next year. 
Once again Becky promotes WWE, WWE does not promote Becky.* Fuck You Vince and Kevin Dunn*.

How hard is it to have that 4HW 4 way match at Mania already? All 4 are healthy, just have the match already. Nope just replace Becky with Bayley or even add Nia, WWE are fucking clueless it's unbelievable. How they love Finn Balor and treat him like a god, but they treat Becky like shit is a fucking mystery. They both are good looking, have accent, good wrestlers, both are over, the only difference is Becky has way more experience on the main roster. But no Becky's the one who gets treated like shit. WWE Logic.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Casual audiences take the Smackdown women's division less seriously because of Becky's treatment. Becky has a relatable character with a good character presence. She looks like a legitimate champion to them. 

Nikki is the only other one casuals take seriously in that division. The thing with Alexa is that in terms of character work she is good and is a smooth talker. To casuals she is hard to take seriously because of her size, bad ring work and funny reactions. Alexa was getting dead silence before Becky came out especially when she was calling herself the best. 

Carmella may be worse in the ring, but she's a more believable character and is more hateable than Alexa.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> What a fucking joke. I don't even care if she magically wins now. She'll still be booked weak after anyway. Just hoping she gets drafted to Raw now. At least she would be on the main card next year.
> Once again Becky promotes WWE, WWE does not promote Becky.* Fuck You Vince and Kevin Dunn*.
> 
> How hard is it to have that 4HW 4 way match at Mania already? All 4 are healthy, just have the match already. Nope just replace Becky with Bayley or even add Nia, WWE are fucking clueless it's unbelievable. How they love Finn Balor and treat him like a god, but they treat Becky like shit is a fucking mystery. They both are good looking, have accent, good wrestlers, both are over, the only difference is Becky has way more experience on the main roster. But no Becky's the one who gets treated like shit. WWE Logic.


At this point I dont even know how they can do a 4HW 4 way, theyve done a triple threat 2 years in a row now. Whats special about adding another person? Especially when that person is reduced to just being an "available woman"? Whats the point? Why do they even still bother to group Becky in with the rest of them?

And its not like Finns got anything going on either. I understand your overall point with him but seriously, at best this year he'll be reduced to doing a run in during whatever the Seth/Triple H thing is.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> At this point I dont even know how they can do a 4HW 4 way, theyve done a triple threat 2 years in a row now. Whats special about adding another person? Especially when that person is reduced to just being an "available woman"? Whats the point? Why do they even still bother to group Becky in with the rest of them?
> 
> And its not like Finns got anything going on either. I understand your overall point with him but seriously, at best this year he'll be reduced to doing a run in during whatever the Seth/Triple H thing is.


Hey if Finn does a run in on the main card, that's better what Becky's doing. At least more people will be watching. Also i'm surprised whenever they bring up the 4HW on Raw they actually bring up Becky. Hey it's the same as last year, Becky is on the main card. Who cares if she's the 4th women again. It also will be a 4 star match which is another notch Becky could add to her belt. Rather have Becky be in that spot then where Eva Marie was last year and could be this year(Pre-show) fpalm.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

adudeirl said:


> At this point I dont even know how they can do a 4HW 4 way.


Pretty sure the only one people will ever get is the one that happened at TakeOver: Rival


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Pretty sure the only one people will ever get is the one that happened at TakeOver: Rival


they didnt even make a big deal about it at Survivor Series that that was the first time they were all in the ring together at the same time since then. They dont care about it.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Last year feud becky made it the best feud at the time. She was the glue to a feud they didnt want her promos and match. Now switched with bayley the feud is terrible especially in promos.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The times they bring up the horsewomen is when it's plot convenient and it's usually to paint a bs narrative about Bayley. After the Wrestlemania poster it's kinda absurd to even paint her as the odd one out of the 4 horsewomen.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I've feared that this would happen to Becky and the SD women as a whole because they were consistently more entertaining than the women on RAW. 

I always said Becky was the odd one out of the horsewomen(unfairly so), but now in terms of it even being a reference point she is seemingly just the forgotten horsewoman(unfairly so).

The issue is still bigger than just Becky because all the SD woman being lumped into this mess is a slap in the face of the few that have been shouldering the load.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I've feared that this would happen to Becky and the SD women as a whole because they were consistently more entertaining than the women on RAW.
> 
> I always said Becky was the odd one out of the horsewomen(unfairly so), but now in terms of it even being a reference point she is seemingly just the forgotten horsewoman(unfairly so).
> 
> The issue is still bigger than just Becky because all the SD woman being lumped into this mess is a slap in the face of the few that have been shouldering the load.



Becky being the odd one out of the horsewomen could be used for a long-term underdog story if they invest the time.

Raw's women's division is nicknamed the Horsewomen division by people backstage, so that could be why it gets higher priority by management. Nia was supposedly never even considered for the Raw women's championship match.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> *Raw's women's division is nicknamed the Horsewomen division by people backstage*, so that could be why it gets higher priority by management. *Nia was supposedly never even considered for the Raw women's championship match.*


How'd you know all this? 

Plus wasn't Nia heavily rumored to be in the match? They changed the fastlane finish on the day, there's no way she was originally booked to go over Sasha and not be in the match.


Acezwicker said:


> John Pollock of LAW Radio is the source.


Link? Specifically.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Strategize said:


> How'd you know all this?
> 
> Plus wasn't Nia heavily rumored to be in the match? They changed the fastlane finish on the day, there's no way she was originally booked to go over Sasha and not be in the match.


John Pollock of LAW Radio is the source. 

The Non-Horsewomen Raw women have tweeted their disdain for Horsewomen feuds before. Granted it was supposed to be a storyline, but there is some of their actual feelings in there as well as in kayfabe.

The feeling backstage is "If you aren't a 4HW they (management) don't care about you"


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky being the odd one out of the horsewomen could be used for a long-term underdog story if they invest the time.
> 
> Raw's women's division is nicknamed the Horsewomen division by people backstage, so that could be why it gets higher priority by management. Nia was supposedly never even considered for the Raw women's championship match.


I'm not saying that they couldn't use it as a storyline just the fact that they seem to have zero desire to go in that direction with her. I wish they would do something to freshen up Becky in the character department. I think at this point they are way too far past the point of using Becky as an effective underdog, because they have made her look gullible and weak on a number of occasions and it may take a new direction entirely to remedy what has been done to her.


I don't care that the division on Raw is given higher priority that's a given in WWE. The women on RAW have been bland for a while and no the SD women are going to have to suffer for it by things all muddled together at least until after WrestleMania.



Acezwicker said:


> John Pollock of LAW Radio is the source.
> 
> The Non-Horsewomen Raw women have tweeted their disdain for Horsewomen feuds before. Granted it was supposed to be a storyline, but there is some of their actual feelings in there as well as in kayfabe.
> 
> The feeling backstage is "If you aren't a 4HW they (management) don't care about you"


Thank god for the SDL women(as a whole because at least they shine a number of performers) that they didn't get the HW message over there. Although I bet Becky wishes they had though.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Strategize said:


> How'd you know all this?
> 
> Plus wasn't Nia heavily rumored to be in the match? They changed the fastlane finish on the day, there's no way she was originally booked to go over Sasha and not be in the match.
> 
> Link? Specifically.


He implied it on his latest review a raw show.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky was too good which is why they put her in the 4hw stable sasha was the boss bayley the hugger and charlotte ric flairs daughter also bliss was that disney thing when becky debuted as a leprachaun but now she outlcassed who they handpicked so they will destroy her sooner rather thab later.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm not saying that they couldn't use it as a storyline just the fact that they seem to have zero desire to go in that direction with her. I wish they would do something to freshen up Becky in the character department. I think at this point they are way too far past the point of using Becky as an effective underdog, because they have made her look gullible and weak on a number of occasions and it may take a new direction entirely to remedy what has been done to her.
> 
> 
> I don't care that the division on Raw is given higher priority that's a given in WWE. The women on RAW have been bland for a while and no the SD women are going to have to suffer for it by things all muddled together at least until after WrestleMania.
> ...


Usually when someone gets over unexpectedly, WWE rests on their laurels. Becky has been developing her character, most fans are unaware that development has happened on talking smack/youtube. She also does quite a bit of character work in the ring. Becky is more established than most character wise, so they focus too much on the others on the mic and don't give Becky enough focus to sell her feuds. The division is stronger with Becky as a main player and not in a diminished role.

Sasha/Charlotte/Bayley have had extended story arcs on Nxt and WWE programming, Becky has had to get over with much less and without a consistent story arc.

The problem with this week's booking was not Natalya laying out Becky, it was Alexa not using the twisted Bliss after that. 

What makes smackdown's division less special is cluttering them into 1 spot, which hurts everyone.

The matches on Smackdown focus too much on furthering the story and not enough on match quality.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Poor Becky :/

She's going to get the Dolph Ziggler treatment isn't she? by both the fans and the company. Soon she'll no longer look passionate, people will blame her for not giving 100% not realizing that when she was giving 150% she was given jack shit in return.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I'll say if fans are expecting characters to not only stay fresh and keep on developing, their expectations are unrealistic. WWE tends to develop talent male and female to a certain point than stop. Alot of the longer tenured talent have been doing the same schtick for years. 

So if fans turn on Becky for that reason they may as well stop watching because that happens with everyone.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*New Wrestlemania Poster* 











It's...It's...Beautiful.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> *New Wrestlemania Poster*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too beautiful for this world, imo


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> *New Wrestlemania Poster*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder what it'd be like to look at this post high.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So remember this instagram post about those wings Becky wore as a prototype for a special entrance? I'm guessing there is a chance we could see that at Mania?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't think the wings will make an appearance nor should they be wasted in a throwaway match with a smackdown worthy story.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


imagine not wanting to put her on a poster.

She'll probably bring the wings out, because who knows if she'll ever be able to better use them, but it'll probably be a waste.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

I see the thread has reverted back to the "Becky is being buried" awfulness.

I make the same speech about this offbase analysis in thread. You guys typically end up incorrect and *NEVER* learn a thing.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> imagine not wanting to put her on a poster.


I was told here months ago that posters and Becky's appearance on them doesn't mean a thing. 

But when it supports the "Becky is being buried" agenda shock of all shocks the now do!


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> I was told here months ago that posters and Becky's appearance on them doesn't mean a thing.
> 
> But when it supports the "Becky is being buried" agenda shock of all shocks the now do!


alright, you got me on this one, fair play. I probably did dismiss whatever poster that she was on then and am mad about this one, though I'll contend that this ones probably a bit of a bigger deal. You're right though.

I dunno man, I'm just frustrated. If they wouldve just done this as a four-way I probably wouldnt be thrilled about it but it wouldve been something. Now theyve reduced her to just being an 'available woman' and they'll probably throw fuckin Tamina in there and it'll be a clusterfuck of a match that'll probably be demoted to the preshow and be super unimportant.

Like, I've tried to stay relatively positive these past few months, but this sucks. They would never even dream about putting Sasha/Charlotte/Bayley in Beckys position at Wrestlemania.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

They haven't reduced her.

Sasha/Charlotte/Bayley booking on Raw has been fucking dreadful but that doesn't suit this thread's narrative so you are going to pretend they are being strongly used. 

Some of us live in reality others don't.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> They haven't reduced her.
> 
> Sasha/Charlotte/Bayley booking on Raw has been fucking dreadful but that doesn't suit this thread's narrative so you are going to pretend they are being strongly used.
> 
> Some of us live in reality others don't.


Please tell me how they havent reduced her. I'm genuinely asking you. I have no problem admitting that I'm wrong, so please help me see the light that they aren't reducing her at this juncture.

I've told you like a hundred times, the booking (at least for me) isnt really the issue, its the lack of promotion theyve given her which has resulted in her being presented at the exact same low level that every other woman on her show is. They dont give her new merch (I think she hasnt gotten a new shirt since like June), they apparently dont sell said merch at house shows, they dont show her in their little ads for anything, shes not featured in the Tapout campaign, they dont put her on Sportscenter, they dont put her on the cover of Muscle & Fitness, they leave her off the poster for the biggest show of the year, etc. They constantly say that Becky was "Smackdowns number 1 draft pick" and "the face of the division" but they dont treat her that way at all.

And all of that would be one thing if she wasnt a very good wrestler, or a very good talker, or very over with the crowd. This isnt like a Cesaro thing where hes boring or a Nattie thing where nobody cares about her, she checks off like every box of someone who should be presented as a star, and they just dont do it.

The Sasha/Charlotte/Bayley feud is a god damn nightmare, as was the Charlotte/Sasha feud before it, but I dont know how you can argue that, as a whole, they arent being strongly used. Like, Bayleys character is kinda being handled terribly, yeah, but she still seems far more important than Becky does at this point.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> *New Wrestlemania Poster*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As much I like AJ this would have so much funnier if they left AJ untouched at the back :beckylol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> *New Wrestlemania Poster*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BexMania


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BRoW9NiDip0/


Side note: I never realized just how big Becky's feet are.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BRoW9NiDip0/
> 
> 
> Side note: I never realized just how big Becky's feet are.


well you know what they say about big feet....


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> well you know what they say about big feet....


big feet, big puns


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

mmmmmm


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Please tell me how they havent reduced her.


Not going to read/reply to four paragraphs of stuff I'll disagree with. 

You/others need to stop fetishing the other three Horsewomen. Picking and choosing facts that only make Becky out to look as bad as possible.

I await the post-Smackdown snap judgements and negativity based nitpicking. :sleep


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> Not going to read/reply to four paragraphs of stuff I'll disagree with.
> 
> You/others need to stop fetishing the other three Horsewomen. Picking and choosing facts that only make Becky out to look as bad as possible.
> 
> I await the post-Smackdown snap judgements and negativity based nitpicking. :sleep


so you dont have anything to back it up, great talk then


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Even though Becky isn't champion so many need her. She's way above the title at this point. As long as her ppv matches get 10+ minutes and are treated with importance. She will be fine. Let's go over

- Alexa's loudest reactions come from facing Becky.
- Naomi got over from playing off Alexa and Bryan, as well as partnering with Becky.
- Natalya only gets heat against Nikki or Becky.
- Carmella only gets reactions from paying off Nikki or Becky.

When Becky and Carmella feud, it would be such a wasted opportunity if they don't have her Bexplex James Ellsworth or lock him in the Dis-Arm-Her.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky was on Talking Smack, making tonight an overall positive


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Becky was on Talking Smack, making tonight an overall positive


yay!! :grin2:


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

So the pre-Smackdown takes look pretty foolish right now. Reduced my ass.

Per usual nothing will be learnt. 

People in this fan thread were posting she might be left off the card.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> So the pre-Smackdown takes look pretty foolish right now. Reduced my ass.


How? she won her match, got a good reaction from the crowd, and got laid out to end the segment. Thats how like 9/10 Becky appearances go. Nothing changed or hinted at changing. There was no new direction established. Were on the same track we've been on


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

You guys still trying to have a dialogue with the Troll?

Anyway, Becky needs to suplex Ellsworth next week, will be a big missed opportunity if she doesnt, so she probably wont.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Here's an idea, Becky wins AND DOESN'T get beaten down/humiliated immediately after. Because it see like WWE is allergic to just letting her look good period. Either she has to lose, or she wins, but then gets her ass handed to her right afterwards.

At this point, the ONLY satisfying payoff to all of this is if Becky wins the belt back at Mania.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

its cheap and I dont much like it, but the fact remains that Beckys the only woman on that entire roster who the crowd cares about like at all, and Carmella somehow gets the worst reaction out of the rest of them.

Watch, next week shes gonna have a match with Carmella, shes gonna beat her, then Tamina comes out and attacks. Then the week after shes gonna have a match with Tamina, shes gonna beat her, then Eva Marie comes out and...well shes probably not gonna attack, but shes gonna do her entrance thing and stand on the ramp probably.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> You guys still trying to have a dialogue with the Troll?
> 
> Anyway, Becky needs to suplex Ellsworth next week, will be a big missed opportunity if she doesnt, so she probably wont.


How is supporting Becky and having faith in her in a thread devoted to her trolling?

Sorry for not being miserable and putting a negative spin on absolutely everything. She got a win and was attacked by a heel after the bell. Standard WWE setup = buried I guess.


Asuka842 said:


> At this point, the ONLY satisfying payoff to all of this is if Becky wins the belt back at Mania.


Really? It is like maybe possibly the story they are telling.

But given the core narrative of this thread WWE's anti-Becky vendetta is more to blame y'all minds I guess. We had someone in this thread actually post that Becky might not be on the card at Wrestlemania. You had other people suggest the multi man was an attempt to marginalise Becky. Rather than and call me crazy giving Becky (babyface) odds to overcome to make her win bigger.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Just got caught up on Smackdown and i'm glad Becky won after being pinned in 4 straight weeks. She's beaten Nattie 3 times since the brand split, but all that winning is never going to make me forget that loss at Battleground fplam (Fuck you Vince). Not even going to bring up the getting beat up part, i'm numb to it now. Alexa losing was good for me, at least they're making her look like the least credible champion of all time. So Becky's shitty booking as champ feels less about Becky and just about the division. Though Carmella being in the match now feels like a slap in a the face who actually done things since the draft. She's lost twice to Nikki on PPV and her biggest win was against CJ Fucking Lunde. Just sad what this division has become.:crying:


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Yep Carmella as Champ is unquestionably the direction. Couldn't possibly be Becky.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh give it a rest already. All you ever do, is whine about other people supposedly whining. Hypocritical much. At least said other people have actual evidence to back up their pessimism, whereas you have nothing to back up your whining.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Just got caught up on Smackdown and i'm glad Becky won after being pinned in 4 straight weeks. She's beaten Nattie 3 times since the brand split, but all that winning is never going to make me forget that loss at Battleground fplam (Fuck you Vince). Not even going to bring up the getting beat up part, i'm numb to it now. Alexa losing was good for me, at least they're making her look like the least credible champion of all time. So Becky's shitty booking as champ feels less about Becky and just about the division. Though Carmella being in the match now feels like a slap in a the face who actually done things since the draft. She's lost twice to Nikki on PPV and her biggest win was against CJ Fucking Lunde. Just sad what this division has become.:crying:


Why are you dwelling on a match from months ago that did more damage to Natalya by winning? Becky is fine, the writing isn't. They went the catty route instead of the chaotic route. 

Naomi winning the title did more damage to the division than how Becky was booked as champ will ever do. They realistically can't marginalize Becky or else the division will get worse and people will stop caring.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

i just hope that becky is the last one standing in the big wrestlemania match for the SD women's title.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

There is a large amount of doom and gloom in this thread. Sometimes people should just wait and see.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> Why are you dwelling on a match from months ago that did more damage to Natalya by winning? Becky is fine, the writing isn't. They went the catty route instead of the chaotic route.
> 
> Naomi winning the title did more damage to the division than how Becky was booked as champ will ever do. They realistically can't marginalize Becky or else the division will get worse and people will stop caring.


The Dana loss and the Natalya PPV loss still pisses me off. I'll never forget those losses. Dude the damage was already done even before the Naomi win. Becky was getting great reactions around Backlash. Now she just gets good/decent reactions. Which makes sense because how can you fully cheer for someone who got outsmarted by a rookie every week and eventually loses her title to said rookie every week. Now Alexa still gets crickets and Becky gets less crowd reactions. Just look at Dana Brooke getting the loudest reaction for the women this week, Dana fucking Brooke. People pretty much stopped caring a long time ago about this division(SD). Which is why where getting this clusterfuck Mania match. I can't wait to see Kelly Kelly and Eva Marie in the match, they really deserve it fpalm.


@MonkasaurusRex Dude do you see the clusterfuck match these girls are going to be in at Mania? If this was on the main card people would be less negative, but there's no way this won't be on the pre-show. It sucks for Becky and her fans in this thread because she had a great match last year at Mania which was probably 1 or 2 best match on the card. Now she's probably in the same spot as Eva Marie and the Total Divas match were in last year. I don't even care if Becky wins the match now. I'm actually hopping they save her Mania match win for a big match not a throw everyone in the ring match. Nia Jax getting on the main card doesn't help either.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Feel like my main want at this point is for everyone to be in the ring waiting for the match to start, then Asuka comes out as a surprise, and everyone bails to the outside as shes coming down the ramp out of fear except for Becky. Would make her look like a badass.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> The Dana loss and the Natalya PPV loss still pisses me off. I'll never forget those losses. Dude the damage was already done even before the Naomi win. Becky was getting great reactions around Backlash. Now she just gets good/decent reactions. Which makes sense because how can you fully cheer for someone who got outsmarted by a rookie every week and eventually loses her title to said rookie every week. Now Alexa still gets crickets and Becky gets less crowd reactions. Just look at Dana Brooke getting the loudest reaction for the women this week, Dana fucking Brooke. People pretty much stopped caring a long time ago about this division(SD). Which is why where getting this clusterfuck Mania match. I can't wait to see Kelly Kelly and Eva Marie in the match, they really deserve it fpalm.


Both of which failed. Dana and Natalya never got over as heels.

Naomi winning the title because of Pr reasons is a major reason the division is shit right now. It seems like a lot of fans lost interest in the division because of how they booked Becky as champ.

You underestimate Becky's overness which is a shame coming from a "fan", to be able to get good reactions even in a bad cities is a sign of this. 


Alex Riley was really over once upon a time and that was only because of Miz. After the feud no one cared. 

Becky being "less over" is a glaring sign of how terrible the division is right now. 

Alexa's overness doesn't match her push. She got crickets against Mickie while Becky got the crowd interested against Natalya ( who gets called terrible frequently) in Pittsburgh.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> Both of which failed. Dana and Natalya never got over as heels.
> 
> Naomi winning the title because of Pr reasons is a major reason the division is shit right now. It seems like a lot of fans lost interest in the division because of how they booked Becky as champ.
> 
> ...


When did I underestimate Becky's overness? I said she was over way more around Backlash before the Alexa feud. Which is true just look









I never said Becky doesn't still get good reactions. Just saying i'm getting tired of WWE not capitalizing on Becky's overness. Like more promotion. If Becky wasn't on Smackdown who the hell is there to root for, Nikki Cena? Fuck That. Becky is pretty much the only reason I watch Smackdown every week, So don't question my fandom.

Also Alexa Riley was never over ever. The Miz was never over with me either until recently. Naomi winning the title was stupid but that's not the total reason why the division is bombing IMO.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> When did I underestimate Becky's overness? I said she was over way more around Backlash before the Alexa feud. Which is true just look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her current overness yes you did. She was more over before but that was when the division was fresh.

You're making a big deal about something so trivial. Who gives a fuck about who is on the fucking poster, all that matters is people stay behind her. Nikki may be on her way out or becoming a part-timer. Fandom is a bad reason for cynicism and other wrestling fans will look at you like you're irrational. Non Becky fans shouldn't be more accurate about Becky's status than actual Becky fans.

Alex Riley got a big pop for beating the shit out of The Miz. Miz over as a heel back then. The division feels like it's on hold until Naomi returns and every woman except Naomi feels like bad stereotypes of the divas division.

What they should be portraying it as true chaos like having people getting assaulted before matches, matches ending in no contest. They're getting Naomi over so inorganically by using Becky, Alexa and Bryan to do it instead of building a good story for her.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> Her current overness yes you did. She was more over before but that was when the division was fresh.
> 
> You're making a big deal about something so trivial. Who gives a fuck about who is on the fucking poster, all that matters is people stay behind her. Nikki may be on her way out or becoming a part-timer. Fandom is a bad reason for cynicism and other wrestling fans will look at you like you're irrational. Non Becky fans shouldn't be more accurate about Becky's status than actual Becky fans.
> 
> ...


Dude it's facts. Becky is never on Sportscenter, she never gets to be on Magazines like Muscle fitness, she's not on commercials like the WWE shop one. She can't even get a new T-shirt when the likes of Naomi and Finn Balor who have both been injured for months get one since the brand split. She freaking had to win a poll for a shirt and they wound up giving Naomi one anyway because they already thought she would've won. This is why people are pissed about a poster because all this crap adds up. I brought up Dana because not because she's way over but that on Raw there division gets a reaction. On Smackdown if you're not Becky or Nikki you hear crickets and that goes for the men too. 

Dude i'm happy Becky is on TV every week and doesn't lose clean every week, but right now Becky is being wasted and it annoys me. Becky being on the pre-show with Carmella and possibly Eva and Tamina or even worse Kelly Kelly, How can you not be pissed? Especially after last years Mania and what she's been doing since the brand split(putting over Alexa). Then that half assed Mickie feud. I'm not trying to find things to complain about they're just obviously there.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Oh give it a rest already. All you ever do, is whine about other people supposedly whining. Hypocritical much. At least said other people have actual evidence to back up their pessimism, whereas you have nothing to back up your whining.


Actual evidence? Bizarre delusions that little basis in reality.

My track record of prediction Becky's next twist or turn is perfect in this thread.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> There is a large amount of doom and gloom in this thread. Sometimes people should just wait and see.


Not what this thread is about sadly. It is writing overly long paragraphs drawing faulty and negative conclusions which typically are always wrong. It is a hate thread masquerading as a fan thread.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm gonna have to go with Embonez here. 

They don't seem to value Becky and they make that very clear with how they use her.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I'm gonna have to go with Embonez here.
> 
> They don't seem to value Becky and they make that very clear with how they use her.


I despair I really do.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I love Becky Lynch, but it's clear they almost see her the same way they saw Daniel Bryan. I've got no clue why, because aesthetically, Becky is very...pleasing. Apparently Kevin Dunn hates her voice? It adds charm to her, in my opinion. But whatever. Lita's got an annoying voice and it didn't hinder her popularity. 

Becky has been moved into a functional role. They gave her the SmackDown Women's Title as an "attagirl," but now her job is to help the other girls get better and get over her. It's an important position, but it's not the most flattering to her fans and fans of women's wrestling in general. Becky doesn't need to be a background player -- especially given that Bayley and Sasha Banks are struggling to get over as emergent babyfaces on the RAW side of things (they're still riding their Horsewomen fame -- Becky, at least to a degree, built on hers). I imagine she's the one getting pinned by Alexa at WrestleMania. I'm sure she's fine with that -- she's getting paid good money to travel the world, work with her friends and will no doubt be in the Hall of Fame in a few years -- but as a fan of hers, selfishly, it is upsetting.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

There are things to look forward to: She might get a dream match with Lita on a PPV; she might be who they use to get Asuka over on the main roster; Billie Kay & Peyton Royce are going to need someone to beat up when they get called up. It's not all doom and gloom -- it's just misuse of talent.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> Not what this thread is about sadly. It is writing overly long paragraphs drawing faulty and negative conclusions which typically are always wrong. It is a hate thread masquerading as a fan thread.


oh screw off with this dude, if we werent fans we wouldnt give a shit about any of this.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Dude it's facts. Becky is never on Sportscenter, she never gets to be on Magazines like Muscle fitness, she's not on commercials like the WWE shop one. She can't even get a new T-shirt when the likes of Naomi and Finn Balor who have both been injured for months get one since the brand split. She freaking had to win a poll for a shirt and they wound up giving Naomi one anyway because they already thought she would've won. This is why people are pissed about a poster because all this crap adds up. I brought up Dana because not because she's way over but that on Raw there division gets a reaction. On Smackdown if you're not Becky or Nikki you hear crickets and that goes for the men too.
> 
> Dude i'm happy Becky is on TV every week and doesn't lose clean every week, but right now Becky is being wasted and it annoys me. Becky being on the pre-show with Carmella and possibly Eva and Tamina or even worse Kelly Kelly, How can you not be pissed? Especially after last years Mania and what she's been doing since the brand split(putting over Alexa). Then that half assed Mickie feud. I'm not trying to find things to complain about they're just obviously there.


This is the problem with fans these day they need justification from outlets and figures for their opinions on everything instead of thinking for themselves. They have become so submissive. As long as people get behind and stay behind her she will be fine. Naomi likely won't amount to anything in the long-term. Finn was established in NXT.

They have even went as far as have someone in the back feed beloved smark icon Daniel Bryan a line that "Becky is better chasing the title than holding it." Does it matter? No! Daniel Bryan is not Bryan Danielson on Talking Smack. His opinion isn't "edgy", mostly everything he says has been green lighted and approved by WWE. 

You're putting too much stock into shit that doesn't matter, plans change on a dime in the company just off the storyline inconsistencies so again it doesn't matter.

Bryan was never intended to be a big star, never meant to get all these big media appearances, only to be a mid-card guy, but people got so behind him that they had to push him.

Parity is a terrible way of building a division. Raw's slow builds everything so the big feuds/moments feel important, not just give everyone something unimportant to do and stagnate.

Why are you dwelling on something stupid like this? None of the women on smackdown are put in a meaningful role on Wrestlemania nor had they had a chance to since Naomi defeated Alexa. It is a "it is what is" situation. Had it have been a triple threat between Becky, Alexa and Mickie you had a story and a chance to do something really big from a story standpoint.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> The Dana loss and the Natalya PPV loss still pisses me off. I'll never forget those losses. Dude the damage was already done even before the Naomi win. Becky was getting great reactions around Backlash. Now she just gets good/decent reactions. Which makes sense because how can you fully cheer for someone who got outsmarted by a rookie every week and eventually loses her title to said rookie every week. Now Alexa still gets crickets and Becky gets less crowd reactions. Just look at Dana Brooke getting the loudest reaction for the women this week, Dana fucking Brooke. People pretty much stopped caring a long time ago about this division(SD). Which is why where getting this clusterfuck Mania match. I can't wait to see Kelly Kelly and Eva Marie in the match, they really deserve it fpalm.
> 
> 
> 
> @MonkasaurusRex Dude do you see the clusterfuck match these girls are going to be in at Mania? If this was on the main card people would be less negative, but there's no way this won't be on the pre-show. It sucks for Becky and her fans in this thread because she had a great match last year at Mania which was probably 1 or 2 best match on the card. Now she's probably in the same spot as Eva Marie and the Total Divas match were in last year. I don't even care if Becky wins the match now. I'm actually hopping they save her Mania match win for a big match not a throw everyone in the ring match. Nia Jax getting on the main card doesn't help either.



I just don't see understand acting like it's the end of the world. This kind of stuff has happened to a lot of performers. Becky isn't the first person who ended up in some random everyone available type match nor is she the first "high profile" performer to ever end up on a pre-show. There really is no need for bitterness. Disappointment in a mild sense sure, but to let it get to the point that it angers you is ridiculous.



MShea said:


> Not what this thread is about sadly. It is writing overly long paragraphs drawing faulty and negative conclusions which typically are always wrong. It is a hate thread masquerading as a fan thread.


I think all fan threads get that way sometimes because of the passionate people who post in them. This one though is excessively negative. It's crazy how salty people get.

Thius thread will probably be like DisneyLand if she wins the title pre show or not


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

The Wood said:


> I love Becky Lynch, but it's clear they almost see her the same way they saw Daniel Bryan..


A beyond silly comparison. Not once Becky has remotely implied any of that in her interviews. 



adudeirl said:


> oh screw off with this dude, if we werent fans we wouldnt give a shit about any of this.


You guys think the worst of Becky and write all this fanfic running down her at every turn.

You'd have a point if my finger wasn't completely on the pulse when it comes to her and her career. But is and always has been since I first posted in this thread. In contrast to people who thought:

- She wasn't winning the title at Backlash
- That her not being a team captain at Survivor Series was a slight
- The debut of La Luchadora was clear sign she was out of the title picture
- She wasn't going to make the Wrestlemania card

etc etc etc

Yet this thread think they are a good gauge on how WWE perceives her. :serious:

How can people been routinely wrong and not learn anything from it?


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Thius thread will probably be like DisneyLand if she wins the title pre show or not


Trust me it won't it negative spin or slight will be found. It is a competition here.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

MShea said:


> Trust me it won't it negative spin or slight will be found. It is a competition here.


I was trying to say something positive.

I mean you are probably/most likely correct.

Still

I was just trying to say something positive.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> You guys think the worst of Becky and write all this fanfic running down her at every turn.
> 
> You'd have a point if my finger wasn't completely on the pulse when it comes to her and her career. But is and always has been since I first posted in this thread. In contrast to people who thought:
> 
> ...


You seriously have some type of comprehension issues if you interpret us complaining that Becky isnt a bigger star as "running her down" and "thinking the worst of her". What fuckin sense does that make? Why would people who think the worst of her want her to be promoted more?


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I was trying to say something positive.
> 
> I mean you are probably/most likely correct.
> 
> ...


Does 12 hours or so of happy posts mitigate 364 days of rampant misery and impossible expectations. Not only that Wrestlemania weekend here won't be excited fans hoping Becky wins the title it will be people guaranteeing she won't win. Before anyone attacks me re-read the weekend where she won the title the first time.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> You seriously have some type of comprehension issues if you interpret us complaining that Becky isnt a bigger star as "running her down" and "thinking the worst of her". What fuckin sense does that make? Why would people who think the worst of her want her to be promoted more?


In doing that you guys nitpick her to death and post these tall tales about how she is perceived backstage, by management, Kevin Dunn. These fantasy narratives have taken root with some people and have been accepted as fact.

I've long accepted WWE will WWE and all their booking quirks. But all too often you guys put it on Becky's shoulders or play with his idea she isn't well thought of rather than looking at the simplest explanation that WWE will WWE. Instead the other Horsewomen and the Raw brand get fetishised.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

MShea said:


> Does 12 hours or so of happy posts mitigate 364 days of rampant misery and impossible expectations. Not only that Wrestlemania weekend here won't be excited fans hoping Becky wins the title it will be people guaranteeing she won't win. Before anyone attacks me re-read the weekend where she won the title the first time.


Like I said you are probably correct.

I just don't understand it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> In doing that you guys nitpick her to death and post these tall tales about how she is perceived backstage, by management, Kevin Dunn. These fantasy narratives have taken root with some people and have been accepted as fact.
> 
> I've long accepted WWE will WWE and all their booking quirks. But all too often you guys put it on Becky's shoulders or play with his idea she isn't well thought of rather than looking at the simplest explanation that WWE will WWE. Instead the other Horsewomen and the Raw brand get fetishised.


How do we ever put it on Beckys shoulders? None of the things we complain about, except for maybeeee her matches with Alexa being not great, are things that she has any control over in the slightest. She tries her best to promote herself but she can only do so much. And hell, this barely has anything to do with the booking at this point.

And you know why the other Horsewomen get "fetishised"? Because Becky is one of them. Its not like were talking about Alexa here, who came up all on her own, completely independent of them. The company has associated Becky with the other 3 since before any of them were even on the main roster. I think its pretty easy to compare them to each other for that reason alone.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

To people who say Becky isn't a top player or will be used in a Natalya role what does that make Natalya and Mickie? I think Becky is definitely viewed much higher than one who just gets everyone else more over than her. 

Logically Nikki is likely done or will be a part timer and Naomi is likely going to end up as a number 2 babyface.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Like I said you are probably correct.
> 
> I just don't understand it.


Neither do I. Becky by all accounts is the happiest she's ever been. Can imagine what she'd think if she ever read this thread.


Acezwicker said:


> To people who say Becky isn't a top player or will be used in a Natalya role what does that make Natalya and Mickie? I think Becky is definitely viewed much higher than one who just gets everyone else more over than her.
> 
> Logically Nikki is likely done or will be a part timer and Naomi is likely going to end up as a number 2 babyface.


You are speaking too much logic. The central narrative of this thread is that WWE doesn't value Becky. Despite all the evidence to the contrary including what you just posted.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey I may be not always positive like some Becky fans, but one things for sure is at least she's not Paige. Becky must be really sad to see her once friend end up like this:frown2: Isn't she at wizard world today? Wonder what she's thinking about with all this Paige stuff.

Lets think about the better times for Paige


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

As mentioned before Becky is fine, though the Smackdown women's championship story is awful but that's a different story.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Hey I may be not always positive like some Becky fans, but one things for sure is at least she's not Paige. Becky must be really sad to see her once friend end up like this:frown2: Isn't she at wizard world today? Wonder what she's thinking about with all this Paige stuff.
> 
> Lets think about the better times for Paige


She was, but she was probably too busy with everything to give it much thought. At the last one she did she was asked about Paige and gave a super diplomatic answer about her (source)


> “Paige is an extraordinary talent, and just very talented. I’ve known her for many, many years. It’s very sad that she had to have neck surgery. I think she’s gonna come back and the crowd’s going to be very happy to see her.”


Very annoyed that this full panel didnt get uploaded somewhere, btw. Hope the one she did today pops up.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Becky needs to win at WM or I am going to be pissed


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

I bet Mickie or Natalya win the title at Mania. Every week it's the same story with Becky looking like a dope by losing or getting laid out, which again never happens to Sasha or Hayley. Becky can't even have longer matches to show off what she's capable of.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Good News: Becky got a new shirt finally

Bad News: This is the shirt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843084484937441280


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Couldn't they go with yellow? That colour looks hideous. It's kinda surprising how well Becky does merch wise despite having shirts that isolate most males, as well as bad designs.

Arm Break kid and Full of charm/ Full of Harm work better for all demographics.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> Good News: Becky got a new shirt finally
> 
> Bad News: This is the shirt
> 
> ...













Straight Fire or Arm Break Kid with some design. How hard is it? Nope just her face (which is always great) but that's James Ellsworth type of creativity. There's no way Becky's wearing that on TV. Hell give me a Becky Fookin' Lynch T-shirt.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Straight Fire or Arm Break Kid with some design. How hard is it? Nope just her face (which is always great) but that's James Ellsworth type of creativity. There's no way Becky's wearing that on TV. Hell give me a Becky Fookin' Lynch T-shirt.


Its from that Rob Schamberger guy, he did a new painting of her and they turned it into a shirt. I dont know why they had to make it mustard colored, though.





Theres also a new Nikki one and Curt Hawkins (lmfao) shirts based off his paintings

She's had one of these before, though it looked way cooler imo.









Buy yeah, it sucks. Theres just loads of different things they can put on a shirt for her. And yet...


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The painting itself is awesome, its the yellow shirt that ruins it.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't think it's the fact it's yellow ruins it. It's the shade.

Side note: I miss Becky's steampunk attires. Creativity wise, There was so much more they could have done with the concept. Her black gear is fine, but it lacks a unique design and it doesn't really make her stand out as much.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

fenixdrago said:


> I bet Mickie or Natalya win the title at Mania. Every week it's the same story with Becky looking like a dope by losing or getting laid out, which again never happens to Sasha or Hayley. Becky can't even have longer matches to show off what she's capable of.


Is your schtick is making inaccurate predictions though? :sleep


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843299381252186112
she makes some good tweets, man


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Her legs look more toned and she is getting more height on her leg lariots. I hope she keeps this up post mania since her comeback uses her legs a lot.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Any highlights or videos fron beckys qna this Friday.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Any highlights or videos fron beckys qna this Friday.


nah, nothing yet.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm just praying she doesn't wear that whore red lipstick on TV at any point, as much as I love Becky she does not suit it at all


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> I'm just praying she doesn't wear that whore red lipstick on TV at any point, as much as I love Becky she does not suit it at all


Yeah... i'm not gonna call that whore lipstick, but that look doesn't suit her at all. At first I thought it was a play on the Rolling Stones logo.

Granted I wouldn't mind if she wanted to dress more sexy and show more skin though. I doubt her character will ever take a route like that even as a heel.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> I'm just praying she doesn't wear that whore red lipstick on TV at any point, as much as I love Becky she does not suit it at all


its more orange than red, tbh. Its not one of her better looks I'll admit but nothing wrong with trying new things, I guess


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vO_0dnhw1Nc&feature=youtu.be

Lillian did an interview with Becky 

Now I know why I don't like it when they glam her up. 

She also mentions why she always covers up in the ring.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

wow, that interview was so good. I, like, need time to process all of that.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Havent heard yet why does she cover up?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Havent heard yet why does she cover up?


She is insecure about her body mainly because of her past which she goes into detail about.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

"Becky has a belly like a sack of potatoes" :hoganinbred


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

My god when she started crying I wanted to hug her so much :mj2


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

That tattoo is kinda weird. I get being a fan and all, but that's a bit much.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Thats one of those tattoos you'll regret getting in a few years. Got a few of those myself :lol


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Jesus Christ.


its one thing to get someone elses face tattooed on you. Like I think its kinda weird, but youre a fan of the person, so whatever.

Butttt here, its not like theres any connection to Becky and zombies at all, so this is just like 'hey this is what I think you'd look like as a dead person and its on me forever now'


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

hey Becky technically was in the main event match tonight


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Odd segment this week. I thought they'd introduce someone new to the title match but they didn't. They appear to be saving Becky Carmella for a future feud. There are good story points for a feud and plenty of potential if they let both shine on the mic and let Carmella go off.

Becky Carmella was technically the main event match this week and she dropkicked Ellsworth so that's a plus.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844588107647340544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844648038626922506


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Zigglerpops said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844588107647340544
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844648038626922506


:beckylol


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Zigglerpops said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844588107647340544
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844648038626922506


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## TraumaCaspian (Apr 24, 2013)

From WWE.com


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> its cheap and I dont much like it, but the fact remains that Beckys the only woman on that entire roster who the crowd cares about like at all, and Carmella somehow gets the worst reaction out of the rest of them.
> 
> Watch, next week shes gonna have a match with Carmella, shes gonna beat her, then Tamina comes out and attacks. Then the week after shes gonna have a match with Tamina, shes gonna beat her, then Eva Marie comes out and...well shes probably not gonna attack, but shes gonna do her entrance thing and stand on the ramp probably.


Well, you were half-right. No Tamina or Eva, though.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

AllenNoah said:


> Well, you were half-right. No Tamina or Eva, though.


No Tamina or Eva _yet_.

I'm kinda surprised that they didnt do, like, anything to build that match up more besides the 3 minute segment it got. I mean I know that its like, the lowest priority match on the card, but still, we have no idea what its actually supposed to be, or whos in it, or barely anything else. And its not like its gonna get a lot of time in the go-home show either.

At least the Raw match is more of a needless clusterfuck now as well, that eases one of my gripes.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I thought they built up the feuds for after WM on SD

Alexa v Naomi (She will return and win title at WM)
Nattie v Mickie

and the seeds have been set for

Becky v Carmella


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Smackdown really needs to stick to 2 women's feuds that get proper build. They can't manage time properly so 3 get focus on t.v without one getting neglected.

With the Smackdown women's title match at Wrestlemania, I'm guessing either Naomi, Mickie or Alexa will win.

This also seems like a perfect window to set up a Becky/Carmella feud post mania by having Carmella screw over Becky.

Naomi/Alexa could be the title feud. Natalya Mickie is essentially 2 heels and crowds likely aren't going to care.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> I thought they built up the feuds for after WM on SD
> 
> Alexa v Naomi (She will return and win title at WM)
> Nattie v Mickie
> ...


I DON'T want to see Becky feud with Carmella. Becky needs to win at WM and feud with mickie or natalya


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I genuinely cant imagine, after seeing their previous work, that they seriously want to pick Naomi vs Alexa back up as their main womens feud.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> I genuinely cant imagine, after seeing their previous work, that they seriously want to pick Naomi vs Alexa back up as their main womens feud.


It's like WWE didn't actually watch those terrible No Mercy and Elimination Chamber matches. No one in the crowd cared about either match, it was dead quiet in both matches until people randomly started the "you deserve it" chants when Naomi won. Naomi also pinned Alexa 4 times already on PPV, what left does she have to prove.(Would only be for a Alexa win) What's funny is Becky and Alexa only got 1 singles PPV match and it was a tables match. 

@Zigglerpops
Carmella is easily the lowest credible wrestler on the SD women's division(besides Eva). Why would Becky Vs Carmella matches be competitive at all? Carmella needed help vs jobbers and lost to Nikki twice on PPV, now she has a shot at beating a women who just beat Mickie James? I don't care if this division is supposed to be everyone's equal, there is no way in hell that Becky should have a hard time with or equal with rookie Carmella. 


Also what's with Becky and Wrestlermania Axxess? Is WWE fookin' with her again?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> It's like WWE didn't actually watch those terrible No Mercy and Elimination Chamber matches. No one in the crowd cared about either match, it was dead quiet in both matches until people randomly started the "you deserve it" chants when Naomi won. Naomi also pinned Alexa 4 times already on PPV, what left does she have to prove.(Would only be for a Alexa win) What's funny is Becky and Alexa only got 1 singles PPV match and it was a tables match.
> 
> @Zigglerpops
> Carmella is easily the lowest credible wrestler on the SD women's division(besides Eva). Why would Becky Vs Carmella matches be competitive at all? Carmella needed help vs jobbers and lost to Nikki twice on PPV, now she has a shot at beating a women who just beat Mickie James? I don't care if this division is supposed to be everyone's equal, there is no way in hell that Becky should have a hard time with or equal with rookie Carmella.
> ...


It felt like people cheered the title change at Elimination Chamber which helped Naomi get over. The match was pretty dead. Smackdown's lack of structure and pecking order and Naomi winning has hurt this division so much. Them doing Becky Alexa so much didn't help either.

You really don't know what you're talking about. Ellsworth is with Carmella to help get her over as a heel and to further her character. Ellsworth will likely be Becky's punching bag in the feud with Carmella.

Becky should get some quality character development as should Carmella. Carmella shouldn't be booked to go toe to toe with Becky, it was absurd when they had Alexa do it. Carmella should need Ellsworth to help her get the upper hand and win a match over Becky.

The main thing that hurts Smackdown's women's division is the lack of structure and pecking order.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I DO NOT want to see a feud between carmella and becky. becky should be wrestling mickie james or they they should call up asuka


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I kinda think I'd be into Carmella/Becky? In theory, anyway. I mean, Carmellas not a good wrestler by any stretch, but the non wrestling segments (provided they get some) would be fun, Becky would get to beat up Elsworth a bunch, and if theyre so determined to move Becky away from doing anything important at least it might be entertaining. 

Would I rather she do something else? Obviously. But are there worse options? Yeah, probably.

(I reserve the right to disown this opinion if it happens and its unbearable)


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> I DO NOT want to see a feud between carmella and becky. becky should be wrestling mickie james or they they should call up asuka


More people who truly don't understand what they are watching. Slow build to an actual feud between Mickie or Asuka instead of just throwing it out there like it's meaningless. In wrestling, the story, the build up, and the stuff behind it like the promos are just as, if not more important than the match itself. This way when they face-off, it has a big fight feel to it.

Stop trying making fans of Becky look bad. Again if you were a real fan you wouldn't do this.



adudeirl said:


> I kinda think I'd be into Carmella/Becky? In theory, anyway. I mean, Carmellas not a good wrestler by any stretch, but the non wrestling segments (provided they get some) would be fun, Becky would get to beat up Elsworth a bunch, and if theyre so determined to move Becky away from doing anything important at least it might be entertaining.
> 
> Would I rather she do something else? Obviously. But are there worse options? Yeah, probably.
> 
> (I reserve the right to disown this opinion if it happens and its unbearable)


I'm guessing here but, Carmella/Becky may be Becky's last feud on Smackdown to be honest , unless they bring 2 of Emma, Sasha or Charlotte over or call up someone like a Billie Kay or Peyton Royce to Smackdown. 

Smackdown's women's division would be so bad without Becky, that's the thing.

There really isn't a point to turning Becky heel especially on Naomi. Nikki is likely retiring or becoming a part timer because of her Neck.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Becky shouldn't leave Smackdown. She'd probably be booked even worse on Raw


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> It felt like people cheered the title change at Elimination Chamber which helped Naomi get over. The match was pretty dead. Smackdown's lack of structure and pecking order and Naomi winning has hurt this division so much. Them doing Becky Alexa so much didn't help either.
> 
> *You really don't know what you're talking about.* Ellsworth is with Carmella to help get her over as a heel and to further her character. Ellsworth will likely be Becky's punching bag in the feud with Carmella.
> 
> ...











So I don't know what i'm talking about? What did I write that I don't know? Carmella needed help from James to defeat CJ Lunde(fact). James is with Carmella because she had nothing else to do especially since Mickie arrived. Why do you think she's been facing jobbers for months? "Carmella should need Ellsworth to help her get the upper hand and win a match over Becky." Where did I say this shouldn't happen if they feud? Do you know how to read? Dude your the one who randomly said at EC that a fan might of asked Becky for a BJ in the crowd, not me. You are a weird dude sir. 
You really need to lighten up.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> So I don't know what i'm talking about? What did I write that I don't know? Carmella needed help from James to defeat CJ Lunde(fact). James is with Carmella because she had nothing else to do especially since Mickie arrived. Why do you think she's been facing jobbers for months? "Carmella should need Ellsworth to help her get the upper hand and win a match over Becky." Where did I say this shouldn't happen if they feud? Do you know how to read? Dude your the one who randomly said at EC that a fan might of asked Becky for a BJ in the crowd, not me. You are a weird dude sir.
> You really need to lighten up.


By dismissing Carmella as not credible and getting worked, not getting the story being told and thinking exactly how the company wants you to think. The way heels get heat by coming off unlikable, unworthy or undeserving. Carmella was getting solid character development from facing those jobbers by using Ellsworth for her own personal gain which was the point. Ellsworth in reality is there to help Carmella get heat.

Becky gets pervy tweets/ comments all the time about fans wanting to fuck her, so it's not out of line to think one said that with how fast she got off the rail.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Now people in here aren't getting along, what the hell?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> By dismissing Carmella as not credible and getting worked, not getting the story being told and thinking exactly how the company wants you to think. The way heels get heat by coming off unlikable, unworthy or undeserving. Carmella was getting solid character development from facing those jobbers by using Ellsworth for her own personal gain which was the point. Ellsworth in reality is there to help Carmella get heat.
> 
> Becky gets pervy tweets/ comments all the time about fans wanting to fuck her, so it's not out of line to think one said that with how fast she got off the rail.


What heat? she still gets no reaction at all. They jobbed them out to the freaking Cena's which made them look like a bunch of buffoons. How is Carmella credible? She hasn't won a match with a non jobber since when?(well I guess she beat Becky technically on SD by DQ) This would be like Dana feuding with Sasha. What's the point? If Becky loses is sad and pathetic, if Becky wins who cares? Character development? Where? Having terrible matches with CJ Lunde etc.. did not help anything. They fucked Carmella by having her lose 3 times to Nikki on PPV and again 2 weeks ago. No credibility at all now. Rather see Ellsworth Vs Becky instead.

Now it just looks like Becky keeps getting demoted down the card while Alexa is just staying in the title picture forever. 


Every wrestler gets pervy tweets, doesn't mean there in the crowd.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> What heat? she still gets no reaction at all. They jobbed them out to the freaking Cena's which made them look like a bunch of buffoons. How is Carmella credible? She hasn't won a match with a non jobber since when?(well I guess she beat Becky technically on SD by DQ) This would be like Dana feuding with Sasha. What's the point? If Becky loses is sad and pathetic, if Becky wins who cares? Character development? Where? Having terrible matches with CJ Lunde etc.. did not help anything. They fucked Carmella by having her lose 3 times to Nikki on PPV and again 2 weeks ago. No credibility at all now. Rather see Ellsworth Vs Becky instead.
> 
> Now it just looks like Becky keeps getting demoted down the card while Alexa is just staying in the title picture forever.
> 
> ...


One lost feud and 1 won feud does not mean Carmella is not credible. Becky and Bayley have lost many times and both will still be over. They are trying to get Carmella over hence why they put Ellsworth (who was a hot act at the time) there. It doesn't matter who they have or haven't beat, smackdown booking is plot based so if they wanted a story to get her the title she'll win it.

Carmella screwing Becky out of the title will likely be the reason for a feud. The feud hasn't started yet anyway, but they teased one. The squashes established the relationship between Ellsworth and Carmella and how she's using him. Carmella and Becky are both known for in-ring storytelling. 

Using crediblity in a not real sport is a bad argument. 

The division will suffer if it happens.

Believe it or not, the pervy comments in the arena still happen with the women. Sasha and Nia got we want puppies chants.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

a becky/carmella feud would suck. the matches would probably be worse than the becky/alexa ones because carmella is even greener. also, james ellsworth needs to go away.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

> @Zigglerpops
> Carmella is easily the lowest credible wrestler on the SD women's division(besides Eva). Why would Becky Vs Carmella matches be competitive at all? Carmella needed help vs jobbers and lost to Nikki twice on PPV, now she has a shot at beating a women who just beat Mickie James? I don't care if this division is supposed to be everyone's equal, there is no way in hell that Becky should have a hard time with or equal with rookie Carmella.
> 
> 
> Also what's with Becky and Wrestlermania Axxess? Is WWE fookin' with her again?


That is the reason they're going to put her with someone like Becky to help her, I'm sure we may get a match or 2 were Carmella beats Becky with the help of Elsworth but long term Becky will beat the crap out of 2 of them which will make her look strong, It's the only feud that she has not had on SD, She can't be in the title picture forever and she does not need it plus with how wwe book their champions she wins more matches without the title

As for axess, Becky schedule is full and I'm sure her lines will be bigger than most just like last year


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> As for axess, Becky schedule is full and I'm sure her lines will be bigger than most just like last year


Unless somethings changed in the past day or so, she seriously was only listed for a Superstore signing on thursday. Maybe shes doing mostly promotional stuff that week, i dont know, but last I saw thats all shes relegated to.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> Unless somethings changed in the past day or so, she seriously was only listed for a Superstore signing on thursday. Maybe shes doing mostly promotional stuff that week, i dont know, but last I saw thats all shes relegated to.


She is involved in stuff that is sold out, So it pointless to promote it, My cousin is going to WM this year and one of his do list is to see Becky in a store in the area and they were sold out, Axess may be is only hope of getting close to her


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Now it just looks like Becky keeps getting demoted down the card while Alexa is just staying in the title picture forever.


"keeps getting demoted" :serious:


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> She is involved in stuff that is sold out, So it pointless to promote it, My cousin is going to WM this year and one of his do list is to see Becky in a store in the area and they were sold out, Axess may be is only hope of getting close to her


Where is this, out of curiosity? Becuase she seriously isnt advertised for Axxess at all as of yet.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> Where is this, out of curiosity? Becuase she seriously isnt advertised for Axxess at all as of yet.


No she's not, i'm just saying my cousin will be there and he's hoping she turns up because all of her other appearances is sold out, I would not worry if shes not there it means very little even John Cena won't be there according to the schedule but i'm sure he will be very busy elsewhere


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> No she's not, i'm just saying my cousin will be there and he's hoping she turns up because all of her other appearances is sold out, I would not worry if shes not there it means very little even John Cena won't be there according to the schedule but i'm sure he will be very busy elsewhere


I'm not about to go and make a big deal out of this or anything (for once), but with Cena its a given that hes gonna do shit loads of press everywhere during the week and they probably cant fit him in anywhere. With Becky its just weird, since shes obviously popular enough to send her to Wizard World constantly, that they wouldnt put her in their own version of that.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

It's WM week they have events all over the city even the likes of Charlotte is not advertised for it, It's not the an indication of who they like or don't like, A lot of big names are not advertised for it, I'm sure next week Becky will have a lot of radio and tv time


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> That is the reason they're going to put her with someone like Becky to help her, I'm sure we may get a match or 2 were Carmella beats Becky with the help of Elsworth but long term Becky will beat the crap out of 2 of them which will make her look strong, It's the only feud that she has not had on SD, *She can't be in the title picture forever* and she does not need it plus with how wwe book their champions she wins more matches without the title
> 
> As for axess, Becky schedule is full and I'm sure her lines will be bigger than most just like last year


Though Alexa can? I know she needs it more to stay relevant but enough please. Alexa has faced Naomi enough, i'd rather see Mickie Vs Naomi if anything. Becky's feud with Mickie wasn't for the title, it wasn't her fault that Naomi is made of glass and they had to rush the feud to get that shitty match with Alexa. She's not always in the title picture. Though if Becky beats Ellsworth in a match, that would be the only way I would want this feud.



Also I saw Charlotte was promoted for Axxess the same day that as Alexa/Carmella are(Saturday.) This has to be a mistake or they have something better planned for Becky because there's no way WWE(even if it's true they don't care for her) would have one/table for the likes of Carmella, Luke Harper, Kalisto, Mojo Rawley, Darren Young, Kelly Kelly, R-Truth, Titus O'Neil, Zac Ryder and even have one for Summer freakin' Rae and not for your first SD champion and first women's draft pick and someone who has a lot fans and the only face in the Mania match right now. Something just doesn't add up.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Alexa will not be in the title picture forever and yes they have plans for Becky through WM week

Now that is cleared up and we can all breathe


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Alexa will not be in the title picture forever and yes they have plans for Becky through WM week
> 
> Now that is cleared up and we can all breathe


Alright! Someone talking sense


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

The thread narrative vs reality/common sense.

Becky will do endless media Wrestlemania week like she does most weeks. 

But some of you guys will continue to insist WWE doesn't like/value her. 

Just like claiming she has been demoted when she's the second favorite to win on Sunday behind the Champion.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> The thread narrative vs reality/common sense.
> 
> Becky will do endless media Wrestlemania week like she does most weeks.
> 
> ...


The not doing media narrative and the company not valuing becky narrative is ridiculous.

Betting odds change on a dime, it's way too soon to gauge that.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> The not doing media narrative and the company not valuing becky narrative is ridiculous.


It is the main narrative of the thread no matter how many times I try to correct it with facts and logic. No matter how people get exposed as wrong.



Acezwicker said:


> Betting odds change on a dime, it's way too soon to gauge that.


Nah it is an indicator of the market's confidence during the current period of time with information at hand. If the betting market was soley based on this thread she'd have the same odds as Tamina or something.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> It is the main narrative of the thread no matter how many times I try to correct it with facts and logic. No matter how people get exposed as wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah it is an indicator of the market's confidence during the current period of time with information at hand.


We all know she does shit loads of media for the company, and will probably do it this week too, the actual discussion was about how it was odd she isnt actually appearing at Axxess at all. Its very evident that Becky promotes the hell out of the company and does a great job at it, its the inverse of that that people question.

Also, the markets confidence is already slipping


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

In terms of standing Becky Lynch is the Dean Ambrose of the woman's division. By which I mean, she'll probably get the odd more run with the belt, will always be relatively protected and is trusted enough to be moved up and down the card.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

How do getting odds work exactly? Because right now it looks like Beck is tied with Bliss and Naomi, but it really just feels like the site's saying "These three make the most sense so we'll say one of these.". Not really a gambler so I'm a tad confused.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

AllenNoah said:


> How do getting odds work exactly? Because right now it looks like Beck is tied with Bliss and Naomi, but it really just feels like the site's saying "These three make the most sense so we'll say one of these.". Not really a gambler so I'm a tad confused.


basically, Naomi has garnered the most bets. Fewer people (though its not a wide margin as of yet, still early) have put money on Becky and Bliss. If you go to tools>odds format>decimal its easier to understand, the smaller the number the better the odds


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

What the odds mean is if you put money on all favourites on the last PPV you would have lost your bo.llox

Naomi returning to win the title in her home town is the safest bet, I just don't understand all the whinging, Plenty of wrestlers are not advertised to do axxess, It's not a big deal, Becky has not been buried, She's getting paid very well and she is in a good place in her career and she's well liked and whatever feud she is in is going to be the best feud in the division


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> What the odds mean is if you put money on all favourites on the last PPV you would have lost your bo.llox
> 
> Naomi returning to win the title in her home town is the safest bet, I just don't understand all the whinging, Plenty of wrestlers are not advertised to do axxess, It's not a big deal, Becky has not been buried, She's getting paid very well and she is in a good place in her career and she's well liked and whatever feud she is in is going to be the best feud in the division


people usually lose in their hometowns though.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> What the odds mean is if you put money on all favourites on the last PPV you would have lost your bo.llox
> 
> Naomi returning to win the title in her home town is the safest bet, I just don't understand all the whinging, Plenty of wrestlers are not advertised to do axxess, It's not a big deal, Becky has not been buried, She's getting paid very well and she is in a good place in her career and she's well liked and whatever feud she is in is going to be the best feud in the division


I wasnt making a big deal out of the Axxess thing (or at least I wasnt trying to, though I guess I did since we're still talking about it), I was genuinely just trying to ask questions/talk about it. You're right, in general we should tone down the whining, myself definitely included, its just very easy to get carried away on the internet especially in regards to something you care about.

However, if they seriously make Naomi a 2 time champ just for this "hometown moment" in a stadium that is gonna be at least 75% people not from her hometown...well, yeah.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> I wasnt making a big deal out of the Axxess thing (or at least I wasnt trying to, though I guess I did since we're still talking about it), I was genuinely just trying to ask questions/talk about it. You're right, in general we should tone down the whining, myself definitely included, its just very easy to get carried away on the internet especially in regards to something you care about.
> 
> However, if they seriously make Naomi a 2 time champ just for this "hometown moment" in a stadium that is gonna be at least 75% people not from her hometown...well, yeah.


i think the main reason they made naomi champ was so she could do PR stuff for WM. if they wins it back at WM who will she feud with anyway? I really don't want to see more naomi/alexa matches


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> i think the main reason they made naomi champ was so she could do PR stuff for WM. if they wins it back at WM who will she feud with anyway? I really don't want to see more naomi/alexa matches


I honestly do see them do that, The seeds have been set for future feud imo, Nikki will have her break so after WM I fully expect

Alexa v Naomi (Champ)
Nattie v Mickie
Becky v Carmella/Elsworth

out of those feuds Becky again will be in the better feud, That's why I'm not worried about her having the title and with the way they book their champions then Becky is better off not having it because she wins more without it


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> I honestly do see them do that, The seeds have been set for future feud imo, Nikki will have her break so after WM I fully expect
> 
> Alexa v Naomi (Champ)
> Nattie v Mickie
> ...


i really don't want to see a becky/carmella feud. especially with ellsworth, he should have gone away a long time ago


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

spagbol said:


> In terms of standing Becky Lynch is the Dean Ambrose of the woman's division. By which I mean, she'll probably get the odd more run with the belt, will always be relatively protected and is trusted enough to be moved up and down the card.


I don't know, I think Becky is more like Lita was to be honest. People forget Lita didn't win that much, but was still a big star.

I'd like to see her wrestle more hardcore matches and Becky would like to as well.

I never got the Ambrose comparisons because it just seems like people just rolled with the female shield with Sasha, Charlotte and Becky.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> i really don't want to see a becky/carmella feud. especially with ellsworth, he should have gone away a long time ago


It's pretty much the only feud for Becky to have, That's the problem with brand splits, You run out of feuds after a few months until they have another draft


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> It's pretty much the only feud for Becky to have, That's the problem with brand splits, You run out of feuds after a few months until they have another draft


it pisses me off that on raw sasha, bayley, and charlotte get to wrestle each other and have good matches while becky is stuck with wrestling people like alexa and carmella


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> it pisses me off that on raw sasha, bayley, and charlotte get to wrestle each other and have good matches while becky is stuck with wrestling people like alexa and carmella


If she was on RAW she would not even be on the WM card


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I do wish they took their time building to Becky's next feud with Mickie, trying to get the most out of it instead of rushing and ultimately not doing anything with it to reach it's full potential. Slowbuilding means she has more mileage in the long-term and can easily go back to them in the future. I don't want them to rush into a Carmella feud and do nothing with it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I think this thread will stabilize after the Smackdown after Mania. If the match is on the main card and Becky wins we'll be happy. If Alexa/Nattie/Mickie win and then lose it to a debuting Asuka on Smackdown (or Asuka wins at Mania) we have something down the line to be excited about and look forward to. If Naomi wins then we know that WWE as a whole does not give a shit about this division and regards is championship as if its totally meaningless, and we can all sorta move on and wait until she goes to Raw and can have good matches.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I think this thread will stabilize after the Smackdown after Mania. If the match is on the main card and Becky wins we'll be happy. If Alexa/Nattie/Mickie win and then lose it to a debuting Asuka on Smackdown (or Asuka wins at Mania) we have something down the line to be excited about and look forward to. If Naomi wins then we know that WWE as a whole does not give a shit about this division and regards is championship as if its totally meaningless, and we can all sorta move on and wait until she goes to Raw and can have good matches.


They screwed up so badly with this division. They had a perfect story with Becky/Alexa/Mickie, but they had to give Naomi the title for pr reasons and the division has been awful ever since.

There was a perfectly logical reason for the Usos to get the titles at Elimination Chamber and they can also do Pr and promotion for Wrestlemania since they are from the area. 

The story would be different and much better if the title was vacant, but it feels like a all women hate each other story. The most infamous one is Aj Lee vs the world.

It's not like Becky can't have good matches on Smackdown, she has before with many different people. The problem is more the booking of the matches is what's holding the division back.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I think people tend to single out their favourites booking as being particularly bad and fail to see that the problem isn't specific to any one person it's been a systemic issue that has affected the entire division. This kind of cluster match when they had a perfectly good potential triple threat just staring them in the face. I get that people will get all salty when their favourite isn't getting the perfect treatment, but remember Becky fans it could be worse, you could all be Emma fans.

So sometimes it's okay to look at things in a glass half full manner regardless of how ridiculous things may seem.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I think people tend to single out their favourites booking as being particularly bad and fail to see that the problem isn't specific to any one person it's been a systemic issue that has affected the entire division. This kind of cluster match when they had a perfectly good potential triple threat just staring them in the face. I get that people will get all salty when their favourite isn't getting the perfect treatment, but remember Becky fans it could be worse, you could all be Emma fans.
> 
> So sometimes it's okay to look at things in a glass half full manner regardless of how ridiculous things may seem.


You're absolutely right in that this current bullshit isn't just focused on Becky, I wouldnt be thrilled about it at all if I was an Alexa or Mickie fan either. And things could definitely be worse, but that doesnt make the current situation not suck on its own.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> You're absolutely right in that this current bullshit isn't just focused on Becky, I wouldnt be thrilled about it at all if I was an Alexa or Mickie fan either. And things could definitely be worse, but that doesnt make the current situation not suck on its own.


I never said it didn't suck. Just that sometimes you have too look at the positives no matter how difficult it may be to do so. It's self preservation really.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The thing that's odd is Naomi's status is being kept quiet and hasn't been brought up since, which makes me think she's fine and the injury was minor. 

It doesn't seem like Becky will win, but she will feud with Carmella post mania.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

So becky literally saves the women revolution and makes sd women division but last mania was considered afterthought now this mania dumb match where she isnt even booked strong. At least her new merch but not even that.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

adudeirl said:


>


becky creeping. :lol:lol


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> So becky literally saves the women revolution and makes sd women division but last mania was considered afterthought now this mania dumb match where she isnt even booked strong. At least her new merch but not even that.


"afterthought" please stop with this nonsense


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

More creeping :beckylol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> If she was on RAW she would not even be on the WM card


Nia Jaxx is on the WM card, so don't tell me she would be Dana(no match). If she was on Raw it would probably be the 4HW 4 way or a singes match. It would depend where and what Horsewomen would have been drafted and Becky would definitely get a match. Carmella is in a Mania match for god sake and hasn't beat anyone notable for 7 months. Mickie has like 2 wins since coming back.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Nia Jaxx is on the WM card, so don't tell me she would be Dana(no match). If she was on Raw it would probably be the 4HW 4 way or a singes match. It would depend where and what Horsewomen would have been drafted and Becky would definitely get a match. Carmella is in a Mania match for god sake and hasn't beat anyone notable for 7 months. Mickie has like 2 wins since coming back.


Becky was an after thought for the Mania match last year. She would be even worse off if she were still on Raw because she is clearly the Horsewoman that they value the least. She was literally not part of the original plan for last year's Mania match. She would be either not on the card or in some meaningless match with Dana Brooke on the pre show.

Don't say anything about the damn draft and it being an indication that they value her because it was a hype job to ensure that the fledgling SD womens division had some traction. I even truly believe that she only got to be the first SDL champion in order to help legitmize the newer girls in short order because that was what SD was depending on as their core.

It sucks for becky that the company seemingly has little interest in utilising her to her full potential, but sometimes it's just how the cookie crumbles. She won't be the first talented person to be passed over and certainly won't be the last.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Becky was an after thought for the Mania match last year. She would be even worse off if she were still on Raw because she is clearly the Horsewoman that they value the least. She was literally not part of the original plan for last year's Mania match. She would be either not on the card or in some meaningless match with Dana Brooke on the pre show.
> 
> Don't say anything about the damn draft and it being an indication that they value her because it was a hype job to ensure that the fledgling SD womens division had some traction. I even truly believe that she only got to be the first SDL champion in order to help legitmize the newer girls in short order because that was what SD was depending on as their core.
> 
> It sucks for becky that the company seemingly has little interest in utilising her to her full potential, but sometimes it's just how the cookie crumbles. She won't be the first talented person to be passed over and certainly won't be the last.


Becky was the best part of that triple threat. Again if their ppv matches are any indicator, Sasha vs Charlotte would have been bad. 

It's simple the division is much better off with Becky as top face.

Alexa is regressing as a heel and is now fishing for babyface pops by being witty and sarcastic. It feels like Alexa isn't really trying to get boos anymore and isn't where she needs to be in the ring despite the push.

Carmella is a much better talker than Alexa and is more hateable, but gets silence most of the time. The only difference between the 2 is a push. 

It's no coincidence that some of the highpoints of the division involved

- a possibility of Becky having a wrestlemania payoff against Alexa and Mickie

- The early stages of Becky as champion.


I hate this fan mindset. The company tells you X is going nowhere and never will, fans accept it. You can change the plans, if you get behind them enough and stay behind them. Most Smarks aren't intelligent enough to figure this simple fact out.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Becky was an after thought for the Mania match last year.


Becky called the match you doofus. This thread.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

MShea said:


> Becky called the match you doofus. This thread.


I shouldn't bite, but what the fuck. Just this once.

What exactly does this have to do with anything? Whether she called the match or not has nothing to do with the fact that original plans were cited to be Charlotte Vs. Sasha in a singles match. While there's no way of anyone here proving that one way or the other, whether she was calling that match or not remains entirely irrelevant to the point the other guy was making.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

well, as we all expected, its the preshow match.

I dont know if this is better or worse tbh.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Crasp said:


> I shouldn't bite, but what the fuck. Just this once.
> 
> What exactly does this have to do with anything? Whether she called the match or not has nothing to do with the fact that original plans were cited to be Charlotte Vs. Sasha in a singles match. While there's no way of anyone here proving that one way or the other, whether she was calling that match or not remains entirely irrelevant to the point the other guy was making.


Not only was Becky calling the match. She was in on the key spots of the match and was essential in keeping the match together. Performance wise she was the best of the 3. 

The promo segments in the Charlotte/Becky feud and leading up to wrestlemania 32 were considered good and got positive reviews.

To call Becky an afterthought in it is laughably incorrect.

The promo segments leading up to this years Wrestlemania, in the Sasha/Charlotte feud and at Clash of champions get a lot of negative reviews. 

They teased a Sasha/Charlotte feud as early as Battleground 2015.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Crasp said:


> I shouldn't bite, but what the fuck. Just this once.
> 
> What exactly does this have to do with anything? Whether she called the match or not has nothing to do with the fact that original plans were cited to be Charlotte Vs. Sasha in a singles match. While there's no way of anyone here proving that one way or the other, whether she was calling that match or not remains entirely irrelevant to the point the other guy was making.


It does. She was respected enough to be trusted with it.

Expected more freak outs and conspiracy theories in reaction to the the kickoff thing.

Last year's had a kickoff had a women's match. WWE probably felt the kickoff needed a women's match rather than it being a DEMOTION for AFTERTHOUGHT Becky & Co.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> It does. She was respected enough to be trusted with it.
> 
> Expected more freak outs and conspiracy theories in reaction to the the kickoff thing.
> 
> Last year's had a kickoff had a women's match. WWE probably felt the kickoff needed a women's match rather than it being a DEMOTION for AFTERTHOUGHT Becky & Co.


I'm pretty sure everyone figured it would be. They havent even attempted to build up anything resembling a story. Of course they'd stick it on the preshow. This is clearly an unimportant match.

And of course its a demotion, are you serious? She went from being on the side of a fucking building last year to being another woman in a throwaway preshow match. Hell, its a demotion for Alexa, who, wrestling ability be damned, earned her shot to be in an actual, main card match after doing so well on the main roster. Its a demotion for Mickie too, though I dont really have a reason for her. This is bullshit for all 3 of them.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

It's one of the consequences of the brand split I guess. I look pretty favorably on the split generally speaking, but at cross-brand shows where there's more titles than time, there's going to be stuff that gets put on the pre-show or cut altogether. It happened often enough even before the split.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone figured it would be. They havent even attempted to build up anything resembling a story. Of course they'd stick it on the preshow. This is clearly an unimportant match.
> 
> And of course its a demotion, are you serious? She went from being on the side of a fucking building last year to being another woman in a throwaway preshow match. Hell, its a demotion for Alexa, who, wrestling ability be damned, earned her shot to be in an actual, main card match after doing so well on the main roster. Its a demotion for Mickie too, though I dont really have a reason for her. This is bullshit for all 3 of them.


People here tell me placement on posters don't matter when it suits their point though. :hmmm


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

As predicted Becky v Carmella/Elsworth confirmed for after WM

Looking forward to her beating the crap out of Elsworth


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> People here tell me placement on posters don't matter when it suits their point though. :hmmm


you're not even trying anymore


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

So Becky lost to a german suplex 2 weeks ago and now tonight she loses to a leg trip fpalm. Becky once again loses(twice tonight) and once again Naomi comes out and overcomes making her look like the strongest on the roster. It's like WWE doesn't want Becky to be the number 1 face of SD. She lost tonight, so you think Becky has a chance at winning right? I really don't know and I don't really even want/care because it's on the pre-show and Becky's not even mentioned when they talk about the match. Someone doesn't like Becky backstage it seems like because it doesn't make sense with this shitty booking for most of her main roster career. 


Also so what if Becky wasn't supposed to be in the match at Mania 32. She was great in the match and proved she belonged and deserved to be rewarded, but instead she lost to Dana Brooke clean and lost to Natalya on PPV for no reason. Then get's outsmarted by a rookie Alexa every week. That's bullshit.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Seriously give it a rest you will whinge if she won and you whinge if she loses, Your posts are now repetitive drivel


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> So Becky lost to a german suplex 2 weeks ago and now tonight she loses to a leg trip fpalm. Becky once again loses(twice tonight) and once again Naomi comes out and overcomes making her look like the strongest on the roster. It's like WWE doesn't want Becky to be the number 1 face of SD. She lost tonight, so you think Becky has a chance at winning right? I really don't know and I don't really even want/care because it's on the pre-show and Becky's not even mentioned when they talk about the match. Someone doesn't like Becky backstage it seems like because it doesn't make sense with this shitty booking for most of her main roster career.
> 
> 
> Also so what if Becky wasn't supposed to be in the match at Mania 32. She was great in the match and proved she belonged and deserved to be rewarded, but instead she lost to Dana Brooke clean and lost to Natalya on PPV for no reason. Then get's outsmarted by a rookie Alexa every week. That's bullshit.


It is truly horrible booking.

Nobody said she wasn't great in the match at Mania last year just that WWE has seemingly always held her in lower esteem than Sasha Bayley and Charlotte. The fact that she was added to the match last year was her reward everything else afterward was simply WWE and their belief of where she is supposed to be.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

hey they finally put Becky in a commercial! silver lining, I guess


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Becky in snickers ad = BURIED


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

This booking is kinda ridiculous. I get you want to get Naomi over but this is 1970's Batman level of absurd. 

Becky finally in a commercial with Enzo & Big Cass.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Becky in snickers ad = BURIED


that legitimately made me feel a whole lot better about her current standing, since they never put her in those type of things.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

I wanna play scrabble with Becky!


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> that legitimately made me feel a whole lot better about her current standing, since they never put her in those type of things.


Seriously? She's at the forefront of their anti bullying campaign but when she gets asked to help the new girls like Alexa & Carmella the posts on here are quite laughable

It's been obvious for weeks the match would be on the pre show it's been obvious for a few weeks Carmella would be her next feud and you still get a few on here who think she is been buried lol


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Seriously? She's at the forefront of their anti bullying campaign but when she gets asked to help the new girls like Alexa & Carmella the posts on here are quite laughable


I really cant remember them ever actually promoting her doing any of that. I know shes done it, but whenever they talk about the anti-bullying stuff its always like, fuckin Nattie and Titus at the forefront of it. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Just watching that tag match makes you realize how green Alexa and Carmella are. Carmella is probably chomping at the bit to start feuding and working with Becky. To her credit she seems willing to learn and willing to take more of Becky's moveset so that's good.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

She's made more appearances than both titus & nattie


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> Seriously give it a rest you will whinge if she won and you whinge if she loses, Your posts are now repetitive drivel


Wins and loses don't matter as said by Road Dogg. How Becky loses is my problem. Now Naomi is getting better reactions or equal to Becky because of her strong booking. If you can't see this I don't know what to tell you. I try to be freaking positive but Becky's booking has been the same since she debuted(terrible). I'm tired of it, it's boring and getting tough to watch. Becky has already lost to every heel on the SD roster already and is not even a champion. *I also never said she was buried, her booking is stagnant and it's not getting her over anymore. She's shouldn't be a underdog to NXT call ups. Becky's 2nd straight year she lost right before Mania. Enough already. *


The shit just keeps adding up, it's hard not to complain. WWE rarely promotes(magazines, ESPN,Comericals) her besides wizard world. She hasn't got a real new shirt since like June. She got a weak title run. Won a singles PPV match 18 months after her debut. When they talk about the match at Mania they only say Alexa's name(wasn't on the poster). When Becky got rumors about her accent WWE didn't say anything but when there was rumors of WWE being down on Alexa it's immediately shot down by Roaddogg. Mickie Vs Becky was only for 5 weeks with all 3 matches in 3 weeks. Naomi easily wins the title off Alexa after Becky couldn't do it after multiple tries. This is all since she was drafted to Smackdown were she was supposed to get away from the shit booking but it's never changed that's the problem.

Edit: Becky got a Snickers commercial so that is something positive finally.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm not even going to go into it all, I stopped reading after Naomi is getting better reactions = She's not

More drivel, Think before you post


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> Becky in snickers ad = BURIED













Who is saying she's buried? People don't like that she's not treated like a star like Sasha, Charlotte and sometimes Bayley. Those 4 girl are always going to be lumped together and right now they are treated better. That's where all this negativity comes from. The problem is in this division no one can be buried because all they do is trade wins and no one can fully stand out. Carmella just beat Becky after she hasn't had a win against a non jobber in ? Nikki on SD maybe in July? Of course some or most Becky fans will have a problem with that. The Naomi situation doesn't help at all either. Nia Jax on the main card over her is even worse.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

You only want to whinge and moan, Your posts are repetitive, You will whinge if she loses and you will whinge if she wins because it's on the pre show

Nobody likes her backstage according to you a few minutes later she is in a snickers ad

Every time you post in a matter of minutes you're made to look like a whinging idiot, Now do yourself a favour and give it a rest


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7_Z7AI22HM

Becky in a Snickers commercial with Enzo & Big Cass.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

"Yes you just whine constantly. So let me know whine about your whining." Pot, meet freaking kettle.

The problem is that, this has been Becky's entire main roster career. She's there to lose to put other women over. Charlotte, Sasha, Dana, Emma, Alexa, Natalya, etc. This is simple fact, before Mickie she hadn't won a single feud on the main roster, not one. And beating Mickie hasn't done anything for her because they refuse to let her build any kind of consistent momentum.

You can complain all you want about "fan whining," but the facts are right there. We have the video. 

Oh and trying to book her as an "underdog" against women like Alexa and Carmella, just doesn't work.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> I wanna play scrabble with Becky!


shes probably super good at it, honestly


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> You only want to whinge and moan, Your posts are repetitive, You will whinge if she loses and you will whinge if she wins because it's on the pre show
> 
> Nobody likes her backstage according to you a few minutes later she is in a snickers ad
> 
> Every time you post in a matter of minutes you're made to look like a whinging idiot, Now do yourself a favour and give it a rest


Jesus Christ man don't read my posts then, you're a Ziggler and Becky fan I get it. I said I starting to believe someone *might* not like her. How is that not a possibility? The Kevin Dunn rumors are probably false but RoadDogg never came to Becky's defense like he did with Alexa. I was positive about the Snickers commercial, but that's 1 freaking positive thing out of many negatives. How the F can you like Becky losing to Carmella after a trip, then immediately Naomi comes out and cleans house, just like how she one the title? Why didn't Becky get that booking? Naomi is now getting cheered over Becky and you don't see a problem with that? I glad your always Mr. positive but come on that's terrible for Becky. Naomi is now the 1 that's reaping the benefits of the Alexa feud.

@Asuka842 So basically we're whiners for not being happy that WWE keeps booking Becky like crap and they keeps giving us reasons to be pissed about Becky. Is this guy serious? If Becky had 1 strong month in her career I wouldn't bitch, but come on her booking has been trash ever since she lost clean to Dana. Even her first feud win with Mickie was ruined by her losing like a dumbass once again to Alexa for the title. I defend when people call her a jobber but WWE is making it harder and harder. She just lost twice tonight to Carmella. If you're happy about that then I want the drugs you're on. They must be magical(I don't do drugs BTW)


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

today i was thinking how happy we should be Becky's on smackdown. even with all her crap, she's still in much better shape than Bayley/Sasha right now. yikes.

Beckys great btw


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Pushing Naomi as top face long-term is a mistake. Becky is your future here.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

alright, I listened to her interview on Lillians podcast again just now, and I think maybe we should all just take some deep breaths and just calm ourselves a little. I know this sucks, this really really sucks, and she deserves so much better than this, but this is the hand she was dealt. She's been dealt worse, and shes always put her head down and saw it through.

We're all rightfully disappointed, and she probably is too, and thats ok. But what can you do?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> I wanna play scrabble with Becky!


Dude...
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smack...ssion-thread-beckys-back-16.html#post63440722


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Last year on RAW Becky lost to Charlotte on the go home show to WrestleMania.
This year WWE managed to one up this and had Becky lose twice on the same show and have some one else comes out and stand tall over everyone.
But hey, Becky was on a snickers commercial so she's totally not buried :lol

I really hope Becky wont renew her contract when its time is up, don't want to have her end up like Natalya or Alicia fox, just a veteran with 0 credit or heat.
Go do Lucha Underground, go to ROH, go to indies or hell, go open that restaurant or a gym...anything but this.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Seriously give it a rest you will whinge if she won and you whinge if she loses, Your posts are now repetitive drivel


Everything gets twisted negative here. 

People stating that Becky has zero chance on Sunday is the next fixation.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Last year on RAW Becky lost to Charlotte on the go home show to WrestleMania.
> This year WWE managed to one up this and had Becky lose twice on the same show and have some one else comes out and stand tall over everyone.
> But hey, Becky was on a snickers commercial so she's totally not buried :lol
> 
> ...


:serious:


adudeirl said:


> alright, I listened to her interview on Lillians podcast again just now, and I think maybe we should all just take some deep breaths and just calm ourselves a little. I know this sucks, this really really sucks, and she deserves so much better than this, but this is the hand she was dealt. She's been dealt worse, and shes always put her head down and saw it through.
> 
> We're all rightfully disappointed, and she probably is too, and thats ok. But what can you do?


Too late people here what to turn her into a martyr.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> Everything gets twisted negative here.
> 
> People stating that Becky has zero chance on Sunday is the next fixation.


I figure it's either Becky or Naomi winning. People probably think Becky has no chance of winning because Carmella may screw Becky out of it to set up a feud between the 2.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Reotor said:


> Last year on RAW Becky lost to Charlotte on the go home show to WrestleMania.
> This year WWE managed to one up this and had Becky lose twice on the same show and have some one else comes out and stand tall over everyone.
> But hey, Becky was on a snickers commercial so she's totally not buried :lol
> 
> ...



See that's where I got to draw a line. Becky isn't going anywhere. This is her dream and is making a good living right now. She's only 30 and has a lot more years left, so just because they book her like crap there's plenty of time for her booking to change finally(hopefully soon). Even if she's the "4th Horsewomen" at least she's on TV every week and still is over. Just hope we get Charlotte or Sasha on the same show so we can finally have that long great title feud(Why Mickie Vs Becky isn't i'll never know). If things get worse then we can see Heel Becky, which would really be interesting(she better be a badass heel). 

Though I don't know what kind of sick joke WWE is playing with her with losing the go home show for Mania for the 2nd straight year? If Becky loses again, what's the point? Who books this crap? Why is Naomi being pushed so fucking strong? I'm starting to hate the SD bookers really bad. See i'm pissed like you but i'm not at the Becky should quit camp. Though if she's starts losing clean to Carmella or Alexa then i'll join.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Reotor said:


> Last year on RAW Becky lost to Charlotte on the go home show to WrestleMania.
> This year WWE managed to one up this and had Becky lose twice on the same show and have some one else comes out and stand tall over everyone.
> But hey, Becky was on a snickers commercial so she's totally not buried :lol
> 
> ...


I'm hoping so too. I can finally quit watching wrestling as there'd be no one I care about enough for me to do so ( I only like 2-3 people now tbh, Becky's by far my #1, she goes, I'll go, it'll be great).


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> See that's where I got to draw a line. Becky isn't going anywhere. This is her dream and is making a good living right now. She's only 30 and has a lot more years left, so just because they book her like crap there's plenty of time for her booking to change finally(hopefully soon). Even if she's the "4th Horsewomen" at least she's on TV every week and still is over. Just hope we get Charlotte or Sasha on the same show so we can finally have that long great title feud(Why Mickie Vs Becky isn't i'll never know). If things get worse then we can see Heel Becky, which would really be interesting(she better be a badass heel).


Ya i realize its her dream and theres good money in it for her which is why i dont believe it will happen, I just hope it will.
But hey, if her dream is to be a jobber on Smackdown thats on her, but im not going to stick around and subject myself to watching her lose all the time and made to look like a dumbass in the vain hope that at some point it will improve.



> Though I don't know what kind of sick joke WWE is playing with her with losing the go home show for Mania for the 2nd straight year? If Becky loses again, what's the point? Who books this crap? Why is Naomi being pushed so fucking strong? I'm starting to hate the SD bookers really bad. See i'm pissed like you but i'm not at the Becky should quit camp. Though if she's starts losing clean to Carmella or Alexa then i'll join


It is a sick joke isnt it? last year when Becky kept losing and losing at least you could make up an excuse that there is a purpose to her losing (making her an underdog, sympathy heat etc all that crap) now however? there is really no point to her losing, she's not a feature in the story anymore, she's just a random "available woman" just there to take a pin.
Becky quitting and leaving to some other fed is the only hope for a Becky fan to ever see her booked strong and/or competently so i'm crossing my fingers for it.
Until then there is nothing really to look forward to.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

So now others want her to quit her job and they wonder why nobody takes them seriously


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

> Jesus Christ man don't read my posts then, you're a Ziggler and Becky fan I get it.


*No I'm not a Ziggler fan this was the name I was given when the site crashed last year but that has nothing to do with anything so pointless even bringing it up*



> I said I starting to believe someone might not like her. How is that not a possibility? The Kevin Dunn rumors are probably false but RoadDogg never came to Becky's defense like he did with Alexa.


*If they were to come to the defence of every superstar they would be coming out every few hours, Why is she on media tours tv/radio/podcasts even doing a huge snickers ad if she is not liked? They even have her do anti-bullying campaigns*



> I was positive about the Snickers commercial, but that's 1 freaking positive thing out of many
> negatives.


*Turning a positive into another whinge session that's all you seem to do* 



> How the F can you like Becky losing to Carmella after a trip, then immediately Naomi comes out and cleans house, just like how she one the title? Why didn't Becky get that booking?


*Because Becky's next feud is against Carmella/Elsworth are you really to stupid to see this? They need to make Carmella look like a threat, It really is not rocket science anyone with a braincell can see that*



> Naomi is now getting cheered over Becky and you don't see a problem with that? I glad your always Mr. positive but come on that's terrible for Becky. Naomi is now the 1 that's reaping the benefits of the Alexa feud.


*More crap she is not getting cheered over Becky, She got cheered coming back, Becky was never going to be in the title picture forever, Now please for the good of the thread stop whinging like an 8 year old child who has tantrums every time they don't get their way and grow the F up*


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> So now others want her to quit her job and they wonder why nobody takes them seriously


For clarities sake I believe they were hoping that she would just work through the remainder of her contract and elect not to come back, not just outright quit. I think thats ridiculous either way, but there is a difference between the two.

And yeah, this recent outburst from all of us isnt helping our perception at all, which is why I again suggest we all just take a breath and just wait it out at this point. Emotions are raw, and there are valid, legitimate grievances to be had about this situation, and I get the need to vent. I do it all the time here. But we've reached the point where we just have to have faith in Becky to show this company, once again, that they're fuckin up.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> For clarities sake I believe they were hoping that she would just work through the remainder of her contract and elect not to come back, not just outright quit. I think thats ridiculous either way, but there is a difference between the two.
> 
> And yeah, this recent outburst from all of us isnt helping our perception at all, which is why I again suggest we all just take a breath and just wait it out at this point. Emotions are raw, and there are valid, legitimate grievances to be had about this situation, and I get the need to vent. I do it all the time here. But we've reached the point where we just have to have faith in Becky to show this company, once again, that they're fuckin up.


Sorry but it's making you all come across has little children who have tantrums when you don't get your way


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Sorry but it's making you all come across has little children who have tantrums when you don't get your way


I had that thought when that guy came in here, that I dont really recall seeing post in here before, about wanting to play scrabble with her after the Snickers commercial aired, and we were all in the midst of carrying on about everything. So yeah, this isnt a great look.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

She never gets her Payoff and except Dana Brooke she loses the most matches from all WWE Women...they never let her win more than One match before she loses again. She had the Match of the Year at WM 32. Naomi was injured, has done nothing for the division and wins the title, injured again and will win the title again. It's a farce and a slap in the face against the women who carried the division like Becky & Alexa.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Watch it all ( Danger tells the story of Becky in SHIMMER). Good old Rebecca Knox. a 19 year old taking the world my Storm.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Last year on RAW Becky lost to Charlotte on the go home show to WrestleMania.
> This year WWE managed to one up this and had Becky lose twice on the same show and have some one else comes out and stand tall over everyone.
> But hey, Becky was on a snickers commercial so she's totally not buried :lol
> 
> ...


I think she would be great working the hot European scene. She would a great fit for companies like WCPW, OTT and ICW. She would probably make more money and be booked a lot better.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Watch it all ( Danger tells the story of Becky in SHIMMER). Good old Rebecca Knox. a 19 year old taking the world my Storm.


idk why but it always amuses me that she comes out to Shadows of the Night and then does her white girl dancing


Also shes dropped to fourth in the betting odds but Carmella climbed up so thats something.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> idk why but it always amuses me that she comes out to Shadows of the Night and then does her white girl dancing
> 
> 
> Also shes dropped to fourth in the betting odds but Carmella climbed up so thats something.


betting odds don't mean much until the smart money comes in


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

It is truly amazing how negative everybody in here is.

She isn't even the worst treated female in the company. Get over it.

We all know that she is talented and has done her share, but to act as if her booking affects your life is just crazy.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It is truly amazing how negative everybody in here is.
> 
> She isn't even the worst treated female in the company. Get over it.
> 
> We all know that she is talented and has done her share, but to act as if her booking affects your life is just crazy.


I've tried to change the narrative of the thread many times. But there's an intense desire to turn her into this CM Punk figure.


Zigglerpops said:


> So now others want her to quit her job and they wonder why nobody takes them seriously


Staring at lights for Mandy Leon and Kelly Klein every 6 weeks for $150 every 6 weeks is way better option, bro.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I hope she don't use her wing entrance on the pre-show and worse her match is on hour 1 where the stadium will be half empty.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

MShea said:


> I've tried to change the narrative of the thread many times. But there's an intense desire to turn her into this CM Punk figure.
> 
> Staring at lights for Mandy Leon and Kelly Klein every 6 weeks for $150 every 6 weeks is way better option, bro.


Yeah because more people need to be like CM Punk make a fortune then go home like a bitch and filet the company that made you famous at every turn

I know you've been trying, but it seems that all of our pleas are falling on deaf ears.

I will never understand the mentality of people who say things like people should quit their job over booking. She probably makes good money, gets to travel the worlds and be on international TV every week she is clearly hard done by. 

I bet all the high school gyms that the people imploring her to quit will likely never step foot in is best for her personal and professional life.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It is truly amazing how negative everybody in here is.
> 
> She isn't even the worst treated female in the company. Get over it.
> 
> We all know that she is talented and has done her share, but to act as if her booking affects your life is just crazy.


I think it has a lot to do with the other 3 horsewomen on Raw. They will aways be compared and it's really starting to feel like she's being left behind. On Raw they are being treat like stars and get their main card match. Becky is on the pre-show and is not even a main focus. Alexa is champion and Naomi is the hometown girl. Becky is just 1 of the available women. Her losing for the 2nd straight year on the go home show fro Mania is mind bogging. Why? Things keep adding up then it turns to finding stuff to complain about(like her not having a Axxess signing).


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It does annoy me that Naomi is just now getting a push despite being pretty 1 note, a terrible actress and injury-prone. She feels fresher in fans eyes and because of that, it gets a pass for some reason instead of someone with longevity. Her story has a limited shelf life.

Becky realistically is the best option for top face long-term.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> I hope she don't use her wing entrance on the pre-show and worse her match is on hour 1 where the stadium will be half empty.


So 40k+ will see it if it's half empty?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

WWE Superstar John Cena will host his annual Make-A-Wish luncheon at Antojitos Authentic Mexican Food at Universal City Walk. As part of its more than 30-year partnership with Make-A-Wish, WWE will host 39 wish kids whose wish is to attend WrestleMania, and induct them into WWE’s Circle of Champions. With more than 500 wishes and counting, Cena has granted more wishes than any celebrity or athlete in Make-A-Wish history. WWE Superstars AJ Styles, Finn Bálor, Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch will also meet and take photos with the children.

*That burial working along side John Cena with the make a wish foundation*


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> WWE Superstar John Cena will host his annual Make-A-Wish luncheon at Antojitos Authentic Mexican Food at Universal City Walk. As part of its more than 30-year partnership with Make-A-Wish, WWE will host 39 wish kids whose wish is to attend WrestleMania, and induct them into WWE’s Circle of Champions. With more than 500 wishes and counting, Cena has granted more wishes than any celebrity or athlete in Make-A-Wish history. WWE Superstars AJ Styles, Finn Bálor, Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch will also meet and take photos with the children.
> 
> *That burial working along side John Cena with the make a wish foundation*


But why isn't Becky the host?:grin2:


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> But why isn't Becky the host?:grin2:


Because she is to busy ripping up her contract to sign for shimmer


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Because she is to busy ripping up her contract to sign for shimmer


smh not waiting for a STARDOM contract




Acezwicker said:


> It does annoy me that Naomi is just now getting a push despite being pretty 1 note, a terrible actress and injury-prone. She feels fresher in fans eyes and because of that, it gets a pass for some reason instead of someone with longevity. Her story has a limited shelf life.
> 
> Becky realistically is the best option for top face long-term.


Maybe this is the end for Naomi? Like, the actual end. Like shes gonna stop wrestling to have some kids or whatever, so theyre giving her this. That'd make sense at least.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> Because she is to busy ripping up her contract to sign for shimmer












She's obviously going to sign with Lucha Underground and wins every title including the Gift of the Gods Championship(made for her) pinning Johnny Mundo. It's guaranteed.


----------



## no way 233 (Mar 9, 2016)

https://twitter.com/TheBrandonHodge/status/847421550835847172

https://twitter.com/TheBrandonHodge/status/847422542633508864


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

She's average without makeup and hair-extensions:


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

no way 233 said:


> https://twitter.com/TheBrandonHodge/status/847421550835847172
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheBrandonHodge/status/847422542633508864


its almost like shes popular or something :hmmm


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

redban said:


> She's average without makeup and hair-extensions:


Pictures from over 10 years ago when she was a teenager. She very pretty in those pictures as well. What's the point of your post? She literally looks the same just more white and shorter hair. 










At least post a picture of her 20's


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> So 40k+ will see it if it's half empty?


 Just like Naomi's entrance in the day. It doesn't have the full impact.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

I love when wrestlers do that.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Did beckys signing exceed the limit?


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

She doesn't have the best figure in WWE right now.Alexa Bliss and Naomi has better


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

FasihFranck said:


> She doesn't have the best figure in WWE right now.Alexa Bliss and Naomi has better


What are you talking about?


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Acezwicker said:


> What are you talking about?


T&A


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

FasihFranck said:


> T&A


Becky has a completely different body type than those 2.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

FasihFranck said:


> She doesn't have the best figure in WWE right now.Alexa Bliss and Naomi has better


Cool opinion? I'd still choose Becky.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Did beckys signing exceed the limit?


Yep, dont have numbers but the lines were huge and there were some upset people on twitter that didnt make it.

Also its being livestreamed on facebook for some reason


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky has slimmed down quite a bit lately. She looks like she's putting more work in on her legs which is good.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Link to live streaming becky video?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Link to live streaming becky video?


kinda think they lied about it :/


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky's match is now on the main show. I wonder how much time it's going to get.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky's match is now on the main show. I wonder how much time it's going to get.


hopefully a lot.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

if they do it well then the SMD womens match could be good, I just hope they use it to set up some good feuds going forward, cause the womens division on SMD badly needs some proper stories on it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I doubt it'll get much time, though I doubt it would've gotten much time on the preshow anyway.

Still, Becky (and Alexa) deserved to be on the main card, regardless of how poorly put together this match is. So I'm pleased


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I wonder if the reason this got moved up was because either Cena aint proposing or the mixed tag will be shortened because of Nikki's neck bothering her. I doubt it's because Pitbull cancelled his concert, that's complete wishful thinking.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847615871052677120
Now i'm happy. Now I want Becky to win.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Link to live streaming becky video?


heres a little bit of her signing


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

So after all the whinging and moaning she is now on the main card and doing snickers & make a wish foundation appearances and selling out superstore tickets

Lets hope you learned a lot this week that she is actually not in a bad place and at this moment in time they just want her to help out the younger talent to make them and the division better


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> So after all the whinging and moaning she is now on the main card and doing snickers & make a wish foundation appearances and selling out superstore tickets
> 
> Lets hope you learned a lot this week that she is actually not in a bad place and at this moment in time they just want her to help out the younger talent to make them and the division better


It will be all good until she takes the pin or submission(from Carmella) like last year. This forum will be back to normal(woeful). Though if Naomi pins Becky that would probably be total meltdown of the IWC Becky fans. You got to admit if that happened you'd have to go insane as well? 

Right now i'm a happy Becky fan, but that might only last 1 more day.:frown2:


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> It will be all good until she takes the pin or submission(from Carmella) like last year this forum will be back to normal(woeful). Actually if Naomi pins Becky that would probably be total meltdown of the IWC Becky fans. You got to admit if that happened you'd have to go insane as well?
> 
> Right now i'm a happy Becky fan, but that might only last 1 more day.:frown2:


Again it's just straight back to negativity, Becky will not be taking the pin, If the title changes hands then it will be Alexa who will take the pin, My guess would be Naomi pins Alexa to set up their feud and I can see a moment in the match were Becky has Carmella in the disarmer and Elsworth stops it in some way and that's what sets up their feud going forward

Either way after WM you have

Alexa v Naomi
Nattie v Mickie
Becky v Carmella/Elsworth

As I keep on telling you Becky don't need the title because out of those 3 she is going to be in the better feud, If she had the title she would just lose every week, They will build it up until Becky beats the crap out of Elsworth


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

You know what I just realized? These 2 are going to share the ring with each other in both of their 2nd Wrestlemania's.
















After over 11 years ago they were wrestling with each other over in Japan. It's crazy where life can take you and who you wind back up with. It's got to be a surreal moment for them. 






@Zigglerpops I'm just joking. Though Naomi pinning Becky would be Armageddon 2.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Again it's just straight back to negativity, Becky will not be taking the pin, If the title changes hands then it will be Alexa who will take the pin, My guess would be Naomi pins Alexa to set up their feud and I can see a moment in the match were Becky has Carmella in the disarmer and Elsworth stops it in some way and that's what sets up their feud going forward


This may be semantics but isnt it a 6 pack challenge like they had at Backlash? So, like, Becky would kinda need to get pinned or submitted if shes not winning. Which wouldn't be bad, necessarily, especially if its due to Elsworth fuckery. Though they could've changed the match type since they moved it to the main card.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Zigglerpops said:


> Again it's just straight back to negativity, Becky will not be taking the pin, If the title changes hands then it will be Alexa who will take the pin,


I wouldn't normally post in this thread but on this one I gotta. A bit funny that you are so sure Becky won't be beat in the match but Alexa will. Becky just got pinned by Carmella on SD. If WWE was so against Becky getting pinned, Mickie would have done the job in that match. Since EC Becky has had 6 matches and been pinned in 3 of them. It also ignores the logical story progression if the title does changes hands, which is Alexa claiming she wasn't beat for the title and that Bryan made that match because he knew she could lose the belt without getting pinned.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

JC00 said:


> I wouldn't normally post in this thread but on this one I gotta. A bit funny that you are so sure Becky won't be beat in the match but Alexa will. Becky just got pinned by Carmella on SD. If WWE was so against Becky getting pinned, Mickie would have done the job in that match. Since EC Becky has had 6 matches and been pinned in 3 of them. It also ignores the logical story progression if the title does changes hands, which is Alexa claiming she wasn't beat for the title and that Bryan made that match because he knew she could lose the belt without getting pinned.


If you look at were the stories are heading then it pretty much just putting 2 & 2 together, This is wwe it's all bit predictable

I'm convinced Naomi will win the title, Do you think she is going to win it by pinning Becky? What is the point in that?

Now if Elsworth cost Becky that would make sense because Carmella is her next feud

I would be amazed if Alexa walks out as champ because it would make the whole Naomi push pointless


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> This may be semantics but isnt it a 6 pack challenge like they had at Backlash? So, like, Becky would kinda need to get pinned or submitted if shes not winning. Which wouldn't be bad, necessarily, especially if its due to Elsworth fuckery. Though they could've changed the match type since they moved it to the main card.


Still not sure what their plans are with the match but it would still be pretty much the same outcome, Becky comes close to winning and Elsworth costs her and Naomi pins Alexa and becomes new champ


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

JC00 said:


> I wouldn't normally post in this thread but on this one I gotta. A bit funny that you are so sure Becky won't be beat in the match but Alexa will. Becky just got pinned by Carmella on SD. If WWE was so against Becky getting pinned, Mickie would have done the job in that match. Since EC Becky has had 6 matches and been pinned in 3 of them. It also ignores the logical story progression if the title does changes hands, which is Alexa claiming she wasn't beat for the title and that Bryan made that match because he knew she could lose the belt without getting pinned.


Dude Naomi is fucking winning and we're all fucked. She's definitely pinning Alexa as well because you got to make it 5 in a row don't ya? WWE isn't against anyone being pinned. Charlotte just lost for the 100th time on Raw and the champ Bayley loses in her sleep. The only one who's impervious to losing in 2017 is Super Naomi. You heard Roaddogg wins and loses don't matter. Only her character matters. Naomi's has been getting great reactions because of her boring personality and mediocre dance character. It can't be because she actually wins matches and actually beats the heel like a good face does fpalm.


@adudeirl How can they embarrass her more? She's lost in every single different way in the book. The only other way left is to have everyone pin her and everyone becomes the champ except Becky. Though I would laugh if they did the same shit they did last year with Ellsworth being Ric Flair and stopping Naomi from breaking up Carmella's submission on Becky.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Dude Naomi is fucking winning and we're all fucked. She's definitely pinning Alexa as well because you got to make it 5 in a row don't ya? WWE isn't against anyone being pinned. Charlotte just lost for the 100th time on Raw and the champ Bayley loses in her sleep. The only one who's impervious to losing in 2017 is Super Naomi. You heard Roaddogg wins and loses don't matter. Only her character matters. Naomi's has been getting great reactions because of her boring personality and Character. It can't be because she actually wins matches and actually beats the heel like a good face does fpalm.


Alright, we dont need to go down this road again just yet. We got what we wanted and unless Becky gets absolutely embarrassed on Sunday, like Royal Rumble 2016 levels of embarrassment, I think we can tone it down a notch.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Interesting that Carmella is now the fav, Which is not bad for Becky because Carmella is her next feud even if she does get pinned, Still to early to take odds seriously at the moment


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't think Carmella is winning. Becky will feud with her next that's clear, but I don't think it will be for the title. I don't know where people are getting a Natalya Mickie feud from?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't think Carmella is winning. Becky will feud with her next that's clear, but I don't think it will be for the title. I don't know where people are getting a Natalya Mickie feud from?


probably because it seems like they dont have much else to do.

And I could totally see Carmella winning. Its a huge swerve, one that (lets be realistic) doesnt really have any major implications moving forward, and you can logically make it work. I'm torn on it, because on the one hand its another step towards the SD title being far less important than the Raw title, but on the other hand I like Carmella a lot for some reason and throwing the title into her and Beckys feud wouldnt be bad.

In other news Beckys still incredible at twitter


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I wonder what Becky will wear to the hall of fame this year?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> And I could totally see Carmella winning. Its a huge swerve


I said a few weeks back that I thought this could be an option for an ending, they've had her paired with Ellsworth for a while now and hes been interfering in matches to get Carmella the win, would be the ultimate payoff and story advancement if his involvement won her the title. Though as much as I like Carmella I would still rather see Becky win or Alexa retain


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I said a few weeks back that I thought this could be an option for an ending, they've had her paired with Ellsworth for a while now and hes been interfering in matches to get Carmella the win, would be the ultimate payoff and story advancement if his involvement won her the title. Though as much as I like Carmella I would still rather see Becky win or Alexa retain


Unfortunately that's very possible. The problem is that story is pretty dead right now and for some reason Smackdown creative is commiting to dead stories lately instead of ones that will benefit the brand going forward. Becky should be in a secondary feuds post mania and work her way back up in the title picture. Carmella winning the title at Wrestlemania would put Becky right back in the title picture in 1 way matches designed to only help Carmella. 


Naomi, Alexa or Becky are better options to win.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

If Carmella does win that means Becky may take the loss to advance the storyline but I don't know were that leaves Alexa because I'm sure she will want a rematch, I don't mind Carmella winning because it means Becky will beat her soon enough with her been her next feud

Problem with these sort of matches is always they book themselves into a corner


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It seems like Becky's options are either Carmella or Natalya again. It is so easy for one of them to screw Becky and set up a feud.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> If Carmella does win that means Becky may take the loss to advance the storyline but I don't know were that leaves Alexa because I'm sure she will want a rematch, I don't mind Carmella winning because it means Becky will beat her soon enough with her been her next feud
> 
> Problem with these sort of matches is always they book themselves into a corner


alexa could enter a non-title feud with mickie


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> alexa could enter a non-title feud with mickie


That's a good shout but it will make a bit of a joke of Naomi's push if she ending up in a feud with Nattie, Unless they don't feel confident with given the title to Naomi because of her injuries


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Acezwicker said:


> It seems like Becky's options are either Carmella or Natalya again. It is so easy for one of them to screw Becky and set up a feud.


My guess is Becky gets screwed by Elsworth if you go by recent weeks, Carmella been made fav has thrown me to be honest, It could change but her winning and even beating Becky with the help of Elsworth would not make me go mad, It just means Becky will win the title soon enough but even without the title Becky v Elsworth/Carmella would be a fun feud


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky needs to lay off the tanner/Bronzer though. She looks so much better with less to none.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Was she wearing a toga?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

idk if any of you are aware but Becky Lynch is fucking gorgeous


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Was she wearing a toga?


I think it's a gown. It looks like the other horsewomen are wearing dresses.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky looks so good in white last night.

Side Note: It would be kinda funny if Becky got a louder pop than Naomi in her hometown.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> idk if any of you are aware but Becky Lynch is fucking gorgeous


No cleavage like last year for the women tonight. WWE probably told them to tone it down so they don't overshadow the inductees like Becky did last year. Becky looks good in anything so I don't mind. It was cool that Becky was last on the name drop from Beth. Save the best for last


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Bayley & Beth who? Literally didn't hear anything they said.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> No cleavage like last year for the women tonight. WWE probably told them to tone it down so they don't overshadow the inductees like Becky did last year. Becky looks good in anything so I don't mind. It was cool that Becky was last on the name drop from Beth. Save the best for last


Well Sasha has a little bit of cleavage showing, just a little though.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Bayley & Beth who? Literally didn't hear anything they said.


That's really rude for Beth and Bayley to photo bomb that video. Get your own video girls.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky and Charlotte OTP


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

She does need to chill with the tan, can't tell where her hairline starts 

Still would though


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Seriously I can't get over how stunning she looked last night. She looked great last year, sure, but I've never seen her look that elegant before.

Here she is gushing about the Performance Center


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847896848966836226


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Reotor said:


> That's really rude for Beth and Bayley to photo bomb that video. Get your own video girls.


i can't tell if trollin or serious.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

For someone who comes off as such a tomboy, Becky cleans up so well.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848216408332828673


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

So no Becky at Axxess. More proof that WWE doesn't care about her


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> So no Becky at Axxess. More proof that WWE doesn't care about her


man can we ease up on that? Shes in a commercial, her match is on the main card now, shes got a good amount of screentime at the Hall of Fame last night, and shes at that big Make a Wish thing that was mentioned a couple days back right now.

There are still problems, yes, but even the most negative can't say that progress hasnt been made


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'll believe it when her booking improves.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> man can we ease up on that? Shes in a commercial, her match is on the main card now, shes got a good amount of screentime at the Hall of Fame last night, and shes at that big Make a Wish thing that was mentioned a couple days back right now.
> 
> There are still problems, yes, but even the most negative can't say that progress hasnt been made


That guy is a troll.

It make me wonder if Alexa's sudden push was because of this women's tournament? They always use mostly American speakers at these kind of events with 1 foreigner. 

I don't think Becky has ever had the opportunity to do public speaking at these events before. They are much different than the usual pr she does.

It's going to hurt Alexa long-term potential wise because she's already won the big one twice in a year at 25, pretty green in the ring and struggles to get boos on most days. It's so much better for your career long-term to get better away from the title early on in your career so that the performer has more staying power.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Naomi now odds on fav to win on Sunday 

1/14 with a few bookmakers


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Biggest disappointment of this week so far is that she did an event with Finn and they didnt do a Finn Freeze picture together.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Biggest disappointment of this week so far is that she did an event with Finn and they didnt do a Finn Freeze picture together.


Why would they do that?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> Why would they do that?


cause theyre friends and its a fun thing that he does? idk man


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> Naomi now odds on fav to win on Sunday
> 
> 1/14 with a few bookmakers


This really pisses me off. I think the only reason WWE wants to make Naomi champ is because Orlando is her hometown. That's the only reason. Becky should win.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

MMMMD said:


> She does need to chill with the tan, can't tell where her hairline starts
> 
> Still would though


Yea it's the same thing with most of the girls in WWE. Billie and Peyton overdo it too. Still beautiful but less is more. Maybe it's because she's Irish and want's to avoid the stereotype that all Irish people are really pale.(I.e. Sheamus)

Anyway









These 2 just make me want to see another feud with each other again(a real one) or even makes me want to see Charlotte & Becky as a team again(team CB). Charlotte's just so more likable when she's with Becky. Team CB 4Lyfe.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yea it's the same thing with most of the girls in WWE. Billie and Peyton overdo it too. Still beautiful but less is more. Maybe it's because she's Irish and want's to avoid the stereotype that all Irish people are really pale.(I.e. Sheamus)
> 
> Anyway
> 
> ...


In retrospect, I'm irritated that they broke them up when they did. Like, Charlotte on her own may not be a good face but Beckys so charismatic and likable it just rubs off on other people, and it was obvious that Charlotte was having a blast. Its the one time I can remember WWE portraying "friendship" well. They could've kept it going for awhile and it wouldve been even bigger when they broke up, but thats not how WWE does things.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *Okay so I've been hyped about this game called Horizon: Zero Dawn, and the name of the main character is Aloy.
> Every single time I see her I think Becky Lynch. So I have this thought of Becky coming out wearing Aloy's costume.
> 
> I can't be the only one who sees this!*


*
I GOT MY WISH*










:done :done :done


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I can't believe how much they've screwed over Becky. She should be the top woman babyface on SD. Naomi probably would not have won tonight if WM wasn't in her hometown


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I like Becky's attire tonight, she was dressed like Aloy from Horizon zero dawn. 

I don't envy the upcoming Carmella/ Becky feud when it comes to match quality. Carmella was very late to her spots/out of position with Becky clearly waiting for her. I seen some morons blaming Becky saying she's shit for it, when it's clearly the other person. 

At least Becky got the crowd into the match and was part of the very few highlights of that pretty bad match.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Positives:
Becky didn't take the tap out this year and the match didn't get cut. She also didn't lose to Naomi or another wrestler on PPV for 5 straight times. She was last on the video package. She looked cool. She Bexplexed Ellsworth. 


Negatives:
Match was mediocre and quick(not their fault).

Naomi and Alexa are 2 time champs before Becky when she has always been saying 2 time champ since she lost it.(The SD title is trash anyway, the Raw 1 is the only 1 that matters anyway)


So the positives out way the negatives. I'm glad she didn't win in this rushed clusterfuck. She should win it in a big match that WWE cares about. They do need to push her stronger though and stop with this Naomi over push.


@Acezwicker A lot of people are stupid. I saw on Reddit some guy trashing her ring skills because Carmella was selling like shit on SD. They don't know shit about wrestling skills and you should just ignore them. The match was a 5 minute clusterfuck and only really Naomi was sloppy tonight(like always).


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

i can't believe how badly they've screwed up becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Positives:
> Becky didn't take the tap out this year and the match didn't get cut. She also didn't lose to Naomi or another wrestler on PPV for 5 straight times. She was last on the video package. She looked cool. She Bexplexed Ellsworth.
> 
> 
> ...


Becky is clearly eyeing/motioning for Carmella to come here. Carmella and Alexa weren't good, Naomi was sloppy, Mickie and Natalya were just there. 

Naomi was the thank you for your service, here is the title spot. Becky is the real star here on the face side.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

i dunno. She didnt almost get blinded like last year, she didnt take the fall, she isnt coming out of the match worse than she was coming in. Only bad thing I can say really is that a staggering number of people didnt pick up on that Becky was actually dressing up as something and giving her shit about it.

It wouldve been super anticlimactic if Beckys Mania Moment was in a match like that that everyone thought got cut, but I still feel a little disappointed I guess.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> I can't believe how much they've screwed over Becky. She should be the top woman babyface on SD. Naomi probably would not have won tonight if WM wasn't in her hometown


I agree. She really should be the face of the division. It's like they just refuse to get behind this girl.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Acezwicker said:


> and Alexa weren't good,.


Oh piss off


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just saying you can't sit there and tell me Alexa was bad tonight, she hit her spots. She wasn't bad


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

JC00 said:


> Oh piss off












Dude i'll give Bliss props. She's getting better and way better then Naomi and Carmella. It really should've been Mickie Vs Alexa Vs Becky but unfortunately it would've definitely been on the pre-show because it's no one's hometown. Naomi's the only reason we got that rushed clusterfuck. Blah.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Oh piss off


Again it wasn't her best effort. The problem was in the execution. She was far from the worst in the match. That honour goes to the winner.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I didn't care for the WM look until I thought about it and realized "Yeah she looks like someone who would kill me" and then it worked


----------



## BlaccNRedd (Apr 3, 2017)

Becky is so bomb... Round the way girl for sure...


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> That guy is a troll.
> 
> It make me wonder if Alexa's sudden push was because of this women's tournament? They always use mostly American speakers at these kind of events with 1 foreigner.
> 
> ...


They are not likely to use main roster talents in this tournament. People were there because they aren't going to use people to promote it who have zero profile within the company nor are they ready to announce any of the participants at this juncture.

Becky fans will say and think anything to marginalize Alexa at this point. It's sad. Can't people just enjoy more than one person at a time or maybe just stop being bitchy about everything.

Your theory about wrestlers can be true, except that one of the most important female performers in WWE history developed in the exact opposite way that you are describing and it is extremely similar to the way that Alexa has been used since her call up(and Eva's suspension). Trish developed in title feuds and holding the title and in bigger women's angles even when nobody thought anything about her aside from her being attractive. The same thing can be done with Alexa or anybody they choose to do it with(as long as that person wants to get better) for that matter. 

Too many fans think that they can run and book a wrestling company.

I'm sure if alot of the armchair bookers and talent scouts here were running the WWE it would be a lot worse off than it is now.

Me personally I give my ideas, but I don't think for a second that I am a better judge than the people who do it for a living.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Trish was overrated and so is Alexa


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> They are not likely to use main roster talents in this tournament. People were there because they aren't going to use people to promote it who have zero profile within the company nor are they ready to announce any of the participants at this juncture.
> 
> Becky fans will say and think anything to marginalize Alexa at this point. It's sad. Can't people just enjoy more than one person at a time or maybe just stop being bitchy about everything.
> 
> ...


Using mostly Americans (and maybe 1 foreigner) to promote an American tournament is actually sound logic for WWE. There are still nationalistic babyfaces and foreign heels in WWE, despite being completely outdated by at least 10 years. That all fits with the culture.

WWE have tried to recreate the next Trish, Bryan, Mcgregor (in WWE) many times, they have all failed. Trying to recreate the past is why WWE will never enter a new boom period.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> Trish was overrated and so is Alexa


 Shut up!


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/634j7g/o_my_becky/
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/634m0k/becky_cameltoe/
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/634m3h/beckys_thighs/

Wrestle with the plot got good shots of Becky.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Using mostly Americans (and maybe 1 foreigner) to promote an American tournament is actually sound logic for WWE. There are still nationalistic babyfaces and foreign heels in WWE, despite being completely outdated by at least 10 years. That all fits with the culture.
> 
> WWE have tried to recreate the next Trish, Bryan, Mcgregor (in WWE) many times, they have all failed. Trying to recreate the past is why WWE will never enter a new boom period.


They have already stated that 17 different countries will be represented. they likely won't use main roster talents in the tournament, much like what was done with the cruiserweights. I'm not saying using american talent is prudent, It'll likely be people they have either already signed(Kimber Lee and others) or people they are interested in signing and a few people who are one offs just for the tournament.

I never said they were trying to make Alexa into the new Trish, just that the path that they took developing Trish is viable and seemingly similar to what they have been doing with Alexa. 

I don't want them to make anyone into a new Trish or a new anybody for that matter. It will always fail.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky and Mickie are getting shit from fans for honouring their respective Irish and Native American lineage at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Let's be fair, we all knew that Naomi was going to win it again, it's unfortunate but there it is. 

However, Becky was one of 3 in that match who were still over with the crowd (Alexa got a pretty good pop and of course Naomi, Mickie wasn't bad but Carmella and Natalya got crickets). She got to suplex Ellsworth which was a highlight of a very short match, she didn't take the L, instead of her winning in a clusterfuck she can hopefully have a decent moment again in the future. Certainly not catastrophic for Becky at all.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky and Mickie are getting shit from fans for honouring their respective Irish and Native American lineage at Wrestlemania.


With Mickie I (and others) forgot she was Native American, probably, since I dont think thats ever really been a focal point of who she is on TV. Maybe it was in TNA at one point, i dunno.

Becky, meanwhile...I mean, I dont blame people for at first glance having the wtf reaction. Its not like your average American knows jack shit about ancient Irish customs or warriors or anything like that, or if she was doing the Horizon: Zero Dawn thing not everyone will have played/seen a game that got overshadowed by the new Zelda game to know what that is. Like, she's not pulling ideas from widely known places, which is great and speaks to her creativity, but then you run the risk of briefly offending people who dont know better.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Where's that bloke I got into an argument with about a month ago that assured me the plan for Wrestlemania was Becky to win the title and wouldnt listen to me when I told him that she wouldnt?

TOLD YOU SO MATE!

EDIT:


MShea said:


> That's completely false. Becky winning at Wrestlemania has been the plan for months. I posted it here months ago. Why Becky beat Mickie James at Elimination Chamber. The same night Naomi won the title.
> 
> Becky could unite both Women's titles and you guys would claim she's being buried or move on to her hair colour.


There it is, mr know it all...lololol


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Where's that bloke I got into an argument with about a month ago that assured me the plan for Wrestlemania was Becky to win the title and wouldnt listen to me when I told him that she wouldnt?
> 
> TOLD YOU SO MATE!
> 
> ...


I was gonna go through all his bullshit the past few months in regards to this but meh, no real point. And his response is just gonna be "plans change/WWE gon WWE"

Which probably isnt untrue, to be fair.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

I am waiting for her payoff but it's never coming. She will also lose the feud vs. Carmella and her clown. Then she will went back to RAW to be the jobber for Emma and Heel Sasha. Becky is 2.0 Natalya. They give her many matches but not the big time to shine.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Heck I heard as far back as last year's Summerslam that her "big moment" was coming. Instead she got thrown into a meaningless six-woman tag match, and her team lost. It's funny how people who keep trying to defend their booking of her have to keep moving the goalposts. "Well ok, it'll happen at this PPV. No, alright well then it'll definitely happen at this one. Oh no it didn't, well it'll surely happen at some point." Well over two years of this crap and it still hasn't happened.

Instead we get this out of nowhere super-push for Naomi, the logic of which I'm still trying to understand.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I absolutely LOVED her attire/face paint. Among her best looks ever imo.

I need a good quality gif of her entrance so bad... My sig needs updating :done


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Heck I heard as far back as last year's Summerslam that her "big moment" was coming. Instead she got thrown into a meaningless six-woman tag match, and her team lost. It's funny how people who keep trying to defend their booking of her have to keep moving the goalposts. "Well ok, it'll happen at this PPV. No, alright well then it'll definitely happen at this one. Oh no it didn't, well it'll surely happen at some point." Well over two years of this crap and it still hasn't happened.
> 
> Instead we get this out of nowhere super-push for Naomi, the logic of which I'm still trying to understand.


the Naomi thing is pretty clearly Total Divas related. Its the only explanation. Or she's ready to pack it in and go have babies and they're giving her a sendoff.

I'm not thrilled with her current spot, and yeah, we're moving the goal posts a lot. But would you have really wanted Beckys Mania moment to be after a 5 minute clusterfuck match in the death spot between main events?


At this point I'm just hoping they don't turn her heel. That'd be the worst possible thing they could do


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm hoping Becky can win the title at Backlash once again so we can officially rename it Becklash.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I enjoy Becky, I really do... but her hair looked like a pile of Cheetos last night...


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I actually thought that the braids looked really good on her. And it fits the kind of character that she was homaging.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> the Naomi thing is pretty clearly Total Divas related. Its the only explanation. Or she's ready to pack it in and go have babies and they're giving her a sendoff.
> 
> I'm not thrilled with her current spot, and yeah, we're moving the goal posts a lot. But would you have really wanted Beckys Mania moment to be after a 5 minute clusterfuck match in the death spot between main events?
> 
> ...


At this point I'd probably settle for them giving her A "big moment." Because I simply don't trust them to give her a big WM moment. That's the thing, other people seem to have FAR more faith in WWE than I do.

If anything, this Mania made the hierarchy of the HW in terms of how management sees them pretty clear. Namely:

-Charlotte and Bayley are the favored ones (by management).

-Becky and Sasha are the leftovers, there mostly to put over others.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Well that's it really then..

I'm glad the SD women's match didn't get cut, but my god that was awful. So it does seem WWE is setting up Becky/Carmella now, I see Carmella going over obviously.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Asuka842 said:


> Heck I heard as far back as last year's Summerslam that her "big moment" was coming. Instead she got thrown into a meaningless six-woman tag match, and her team lost. It's funny how people who keep trying to defend their booking of her have to keep moving the goalposts. "Well ok, it'll happen at this PPV. No, alright well then it'll definitely happen at this one. Oh no it didn't, well it'll surely happen at some point." Well over two years of this crap and it still hasn't happened.
> 
> Instead we get this out of nowhere super-push for Naomi, the logic of which I'm still trying to understand.


The Naomi super-push is hopefully over now that WM is over. I don't think she's going to get a long run with the belt


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I really liked her look tonight, it suited her character so well. She legit looked like a warrior. I always hate when they glam her up because of how it doesn't really doesn't suit her character at all.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

So it looks like people are moving brands next week. Any chance this helps Becky? Charlotte to Smack down maybe? I think they're are doing Bayley Vs Sasha next so they probably are staying together. Charlotte beats Naomi for the title. Which leads to Charlotte Vs Becky at Summerslam please. Also this might be what Becky was talking about with New Beginnings.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> So it looks like people are moving brands next week. Any chance this helps Becky? Charlotte to Smack down maybe? I think they're are doing Bayley Vs Sasha next so they probably are staying together. Charlotte beats Naomi for the title. Which leads to Charlotte Vs Becky at Summerslam please. Also this might be what Becky was talking about with New Beginnings.


oh shit this works! I was kinda hoping Becky'd go to Raw but no this is better. Obviously theyre gonna want Charlotte to be the first woman to hold both belts (which whatever) and it freshens Smackdown up a lot, and Charlottes run out of stuff to do on Raw. They both want to be able to travel together again. Oh man this is gonna be great


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I have no desire to see Becky/Charlotte again. I'd rather see Becky/Emma or Becky/Sasha. In her feuds she should be allowed to get more in so the face is hot in the feud. Her feuds are always structured the opposite of how a feud is supposed to go.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> I have no desire to see Becky/Charlotte again. I'd rather see Becky/Emma or Becky/Sasha. In her feuds she should be allowed to get more in so the face is hot in the feud. Her feuds are always structured the opposite of how a feud is supposed to go.


Well I want to see it because they only had really a 1 month feud and Becky never got her revenge(seems familiar) from this









If she faces Sasha the crowd might be split(don't need that). Say what you want to about Charlotte but she is the best heel in the division and gets the face cheered way more then say Alexa or Emma. Also Charlotte and Becky on the road together makes me happy and I need a 4 star singles match from them in my life.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Well I want to see it because they only had really a 1 month feud and Becky never got her revenge(seems familiar) from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That feud ended after Money in the bank.

Sasha and Becky can have better matches and both can play be either alignment which means there are more story options.

Becky/Emma is a long-term blood feud, same with Becky Natalya. 

Charlotte doesn't try to be the star of the feud at least. That should always be the babyface. Faces getting shine in talking segments with a heel gets the face over with crowds. Other Female heels need to smarten up and realize this. 

Star ratings are a worthless metric for feud quality. The only thing Becky/Charlotte feuds need is for both to be presented like stars with no bs finishes. That can't happen on Smackdown because they present every woman as average and they don't present feuds as big deals.

Raw's division at least establishes who the stars are while Smackdown remains directionless.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I never thought I'd see the day where I want Becky on Raw but Smackdown's division is that bad. She'll be a punching bag for heels no matter where she is but Emma is light years ahead of Bliss or Carmella, so I'll take it. Could also lead to a heel turn since Becky will never be on Bayley's level as a babyface. Maybe then she'll learn to stop making friends with people who will inevitably betray her:lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> That feud ended after Money in the bank.
> 
> Sasha and Becky can have better matches and both can play be either alignment which means there are more story options.
> 
> ...


Becky only had one singles PPV match with Charlotte and the match at Money in the Bank wasn't about Becky and Charlotte it was about Nattie and Charlotte. She also got screwed again at Mania 32 by Ric. It never truly ended right. 

Emma/Becky would be good but the reason I want Charlotte is because WWE will actually care about that feud. Charlotte is Vince's golden child and if Becky faces Charlotte in a long feud it can give her those opportunities that were given to Bayley and Sasha. Make her as big star finally(she should be way more over). Charlotte being on Smackdown won't change star status and hopefully Charlotte puts Becky over(yea i'm crazy).


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> I never thought I'd see the day where I want Becky on Raw but Smackdown's division is that bad. She'll be a punching bag for heels no matter where she is but Emma is light years ahead of Bliss or Carmella, so I'll take it. Could also lead to a heel turn since Becky will never be on Bayley's level as a babyface. Maybe then she'll learn to stop making friends with people who will inevitably betray her:lol


The division went downhill because of Becky being reduced to a background character with no one as good as her as a replacement.

Oh Great the generic "company doesn't think of or value Becky" from her supposed "fans". How is it that this thread is the most negative of the threads despite Becky being in very high standing with the company? 

Bayley's work has been heavily criticized by every kind of fan. Becky is a much better promo anyway.

Becky's segments usually get well received, until Smackdown went with the generic all hate each other narrative from the divas division of old in the lead up to Wrestlemania. It will get much better when they let both Becky and Carmella talk.



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Becky only had one singles PPV match with Charlotte and the match at Money in the Bank wasn't about Becky and Charlotte it was about Nattie and Charlotte. She also got screwed again at Mania 32 by Ric. It never truly ended right.
> 
> Emma/Becky would be good but the reason I want Charlotte is because WWE will actually care about that feud. Charlotte is Vince's golden child and if Becky faces Charlotte in a long feud it can give her those opportunities that were given to Bayley and Sasha. Make her as big star finally(she should be way more over). Charlotte being on Smackdown won't change star status and hopefully Charlotte puts Becky over(yea i'm crazy).


2 title matches on Tv. Becky was a central point of the story at Money in the Bank. Natalya turned on Becky because Becky was eclipsing Natalya in the match. Both Becky and Natalya were knocked out of title contention after they lost at Money in the Bank.

One feud doesn't make someone a big star. It has never been that way.


----------



## Trudy89 (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey guys. I'm a long time lurker and I've became a recent Becky Lynch fan after seeing how well she has carried the Smackdown division especially in light the ring.

I'm hope you guys don't mind me adding my two cents on if Becky should stay in Smackdown or go to Raw.

I think if Charlotte goes to Smackdown then Becky should stay. I think having two different hoursewomen on different brand helps bring up the quality of matches to the ring. Also they still have history to explore with Charlotte betraying her friend. The only problem is will Vince allow Becky to look strong against Charlotte.

If that doesn't happen then I hope Becky stays far away from Charlotte and moves to Raw. There she will have more experience people like Sasha, Becky and Emma to wrestle against. You can tell Becky was working her ass off against inexperience workers like Alexa and Carmella but the matches could have been stronger.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I'm hoping Becky can win the title at Backlash once again so we can officially rename it Becklash.



me too.:grin2:


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Oh Great the generic "company doesn't think of or value Becky" from her supposed "fans". How is it that this thread is the most negative of the threads despite Becky being in very high standing with the company?


Its negative because there is very little to be positive about how Becky is being treated and used by WWE.

Also, you have a very peculiar definition of "very high standing".



> Bayley's work has been heavily criticized by every kind of fan. Becky is a much better promo anyway.


By who? by some forum dwellers? the fact is that Bayley has just entered and left WM as champion and is now headlining the RAW women's division. *THAT*, my friend, is how being "in very high standing" looks like.
Meanwhile, Becky is an afterthought in the division that she helped build.




> Becky's segments usually get well received, until Smackdown went with the generic all hate each other narrative from the divas division of old in the lead up to Wrestlemania. It will get much better when they let both Becky and Carmella talk.


Oh yeah, I cannot wait for Becky to lose a feud to Carmella :sleep
But it will be ok because she will lose dirty due to Ellsworth, as per usual.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> The division went downhill because of Becky being reduced to a background character with no one as good as her as a replacement.
> 
> Oh Great the generic "company doesn't think of or value Becky" from her supposed "fans". How is it that this thread is the most negative of the threads despite Becky being in very high standing with the company?
> 
> ...


I didn't even make that argument in my post. I know she's valued and well liked by WWE. She's trusted to work with green wrestlers and help establish new heels. It's an important role. It just so happens to also be one that involves losing quite frequently. 

Becky will probably never be the top star in either women's division, nor does she have to be. I don't care and I'll always support her regardless. Quality matches and feuds are enough for me. Raw is currently the better show for that.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Its negative because there is very little to be positive about how Becky is being treated and used by WWE.
> 
> Also, you have a very peculiar definition of "very high standing".
> 
> ...


Becky's the most capable of working long matches on Smackdown. They know this for a fact. Becky was the one doing the most of the work in that 6 pack challenge and was the best performance wise in it.

Bayley's promo work has been criticized by crowds, forum dwellers and casual fans.

Naomi's story is over, now that she's champ they are focusing exclusively on who dethrones her. Becky is realistically the best option to grow the division.



Dibil13 said:


> I didn't even make that argument in my post. I know she's valued and well liked by WWE. She's trusted to work with green wrestlers and help establish new heels. It's an important role. It just so happens to also be one that involves losing quite frequently.
> 
> Becky will probably never be the top star in either women's division, nor does she have to be. I don't care and I'll always support her regardless. Quality matches and feuds are enough for me. Raw is currently the better show for that.


Becky's always protected and everyone loves her backstage, usually one you don't hear a bad word about her. They know Becky can make them money and they know she can stay over. She's usually a bigger star losing than the one she puts over.

She will likely always be up top in some capacity and when she's not in the title picture, she won't be out very long. That's probably how they view her. She's closer to Angle than Ambrose.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

It's funny how So many Becky fans are still in denial and other have reached acceptance stage. She's never going to get top star booking. ever. She'll never be as protected like the RAW Women who were WM. She's lost to everyone on the roster, she'll lose to more, but because she's still over and a good hand that's good? People will tire of supporting a loser and she'll have zero credibility to put anyone over. WWE gives her some spotlight at WM and its perceived as they think highly of her lol.

If they had any value for Becky, any at all, she wouldn't have lost to Natalya at BG, she wouldn't have been destroyed and outsmarted by Alexa week after week, she wouldn't have lost in a 5min throwaway title match on SD like it was nothing. Just because she's charismatic enough to still have a large fanbase that cheer her and care for her, and WWE is taking advantage of that, doesn't mean they see rate her highly.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky's the most capable of working long matches on Smackdown. They know this for a fact. Becky was the one doing the most of the work in that 6 pack challenge and was the best performance wise in it.
> 
> Bayley's promo work has been criticized by crowds, forum dwellers and casual fans.
> 
> Naomi's story is over, now that she's champ they are focusing exclusively on who dethrones her. Becky is realistically the best option to grow the division.


Nothing of that addresses what I said.





> Becky's always protected


How is she protected? Don't you understand that all this losing has killed Becky? 
This is why there is never heat in her matches, because the booking is so fucking formulaic, its always the same thing:
Match starts, stuff happens and at some point the heel win due to some randomly selected cheap heel tactics, always.

Something, something, something, Ric throw a jacket, Becky loses
Something, something, something, Dana pokes Becky in the eye, Becky loses
Something, something, something, Alexa plays possum, Becky loses
Something, something, something, Ellsworth trips Becky, Becky loses.

On and on and on for a whole fucking year, no wonder people are cheering for freaking Naomi, after having to sit through a whole year of a babyface coming short all the time and in the same manner they are finally getting a face that can get the job done and beat the heel. They finally have something to root for.



> and everyone loves her backstage, Usually one you don't hear a bad word about her. .


That's great, that's fantastic to know....too bad its not getting translated to what's on the screen.



> They know Becky can make them money and they know she can stay over


Yeah that's why she was the only one not in Axxess because they totally know she can make them money.



> She's usually a bigger star losing than the one she puts over.


This is, by far, the biggest bullshit I ever heard.
I swear, that match Becky had with Sasha in NXT has cursed her for life, because it created this bullshit myth that Becky is the bigger star losing.
Can you imagine if Stone Cold would proceed to do nothing but losing after his match with Bret Hart because he is a "bigger star" when losing? such idiocy to even trying to think that.

This myth is the sole reason why Becky will never be more than a jobber in WWE.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Acezwicker said:


> Naomi's story is over, now that she's champ they are focusing exclusively on who dethrones her. Becky is realistically the best option to grow the division.


Like I said in another thread, Charlotte is going Smackdown to dethrone Naomi then we'll get the Becky v Charlotte feud most of us wanted a concluded. Let's face who else are WWE going to hand pick to become the first double champion?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's funny how So many Becky fans are still in denial and other have reached acceptance stage. She's never going to get top star booking. ever. She'll never be as protected like the RAW Women who were WM. She's lost to everyone on the roster, she'll lose to more, but because she's still over and a good hand that's good? People will tire of supporting a loser and she'll have zero credibility to put anyone over. WWE gives her some spotlight at WM and its perceived as they think highly of her lol.
> 
> If they had any value for Becky, any at all, she wouldn't have lost to Natalya at BG, she wouldn't have been destroyed and outsmarted by Alexa week after week, *she wouldn't have lost in a 5min throwaway title match on SD like it was nothing*. Just because she's charismatic enough to still have a large fanbase that cheer her and care for her, and WWE is taking advantage of that, doesn't mean they see rate her highly.


This is what pissed me off the most. After Becky is finally away from Alexa and facing Mickie and wins her first PPV singles match which was a step in the right direction. What does WWE do? Not only did WWE let Naomi beat Alexa for the title in 3 weeks easily, while Becky kept failing to do so for months. They freaking give Naomi the sympathy of being stripped of the title and then right after that they have Alexa beat Becky again the same freaking way all those months before and even quicker. Making Becky look even more inferior to Naomi as a face. 

WWE basically are saying, hey WWE universe Becky still can't beat 5ft Alexa when Naomi did it easily a week earlier. Becky beat Mickie James? Whoop de do. Naomi is the real champion and the person that you should cheer for(top face). Basically Becky's a loser and Naomi's a winner. No one cheers for the loser(She's not a underdog). Becky's reactions just keep withering away as result sadly. 

Whoever books Becky in these matches is really incompetent. Twice she lost to a none finisher the last month. Does WWE give a crap?(Rhetorical)


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Nothing of that addresses what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have to put Becky up top or the division fails.

Never loses clean, usually looks strong in defeat. Her matches receive little build and Becky never gets proper mic time to build up a feud. Smackdown Fans always support the flavour of the month female talent and that's why the women's division on Smackdown sucks. There is no direction with the division. When it comes to giving Becky wins it's usually Mickie or Natalya, so the booking gets incredibly formulaic because they know Natalya has no realistic chance. 

No the division being put on hold because of Naomi has done more damage than any Becky loss will ever do. Who had the story going into wrestlemania? It was Naomi, who also benefitted from being off t.v and Alexa who was champ at the time. No one else except Alexa and Naomi got significant mic time for character development while everyone else is put in time wasting slots doing outdated cat fights. 

Her wins come only against Natalya so it's harder to invest in a match with an obvious ending.

They need someone to open and they picked Becky. Samoa Joe would have been a better pick. Her appearance was sold out hours before she was supposed to arrive. They only sold 300 tickets. 

Many stars have got over through losing it's not ridiculous. She got over unexpectedly and they don't know what works for her. Their insistence on propping up the already made stars and dead acts hurts the over acts and the quality of Smackdown because most of the quality material goes to those 2 things.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

WWE always gives greener talent good win loss records. Smart Fans should be able to see through the bs stats and realize that WWE does this to try to get them over. 

Ask yourself, what modern fan is going to get behind a talent who sucks in the ring and has a bad win/loss record? Becky is really good and doesn't need to win all the time because her skill should be able to speak for itself. She clearly is the best women on that Smackdown roster. To stop getting behind her because she loses too much shows how dumb fans can be. 

Alexa was really green so they needed to have her look strong and have her win to cover for how bad she was to get over. 

Carmella is awful and needs to win alot and look strong to cover for how bad she is and get over. 

Naomi is bad in the ring, but is a good hot tag, so they needed to put her with Becky, make her look strong so she can get over.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> They have to put Becky up top or the division fails.


They could, they should, but they don't.



> Never loses clean, usually looks strong in defeat.


No, no, *no*, *NO*. We are way past the point where you can say she looks strong because she doesn't lose clean.
There were only 4 matches in Becky's entire WWE career where she looked strong in defeat:

1. her match with Sasha in NXT Takeover
2. A fatal 4 way on RAW at November 2015 where she had good amount of offense and ate 3 finishers before losing
3. The WM triple threat.
4. The match at Survivors series where she made Nia tap and then lost to a fresh Bayley

In 3 of those cases Becky lost CLEAN but still looked strong because she lost after a hard struggle.
You don't get to look strong when you lose to an eye poke or a leg trip.



> Her matches receive little build and Becky never gets proper mic time to build up a feud. Smackdown Fans always support the flavour of the month female talent and that's why the women's division on Smackdown sucks. There is no direction with the division. When it comes to giving Becky wins it's usually Mickie or Natalya, so the booking gets incredibly formulaic because they know Natalya has no realistic chance.
> 
> No the division being put on hold because of Naomi has done more damage than any Becky loss will ever do. Who had the story going into wrestlemania? It was Naomi, who also benefitted from being off t.v and Alexa who was champ at the time. No one else except Alexa and Naomi got significant mic time for character development while everyone else is put in time wasting slots doing outdated cat fights.
> 
> ...


On the rest of your post I agree, WWE are fucking her up.



Acezwicker said:


> WWE always gives greener talent good win loss records. Smart Fans should be able to see through the bs stats and realize that WWE does this to try to get them over.
> 
> Ask yourself, what modern fan is going to get behind a talent who sucks in the ring and has a bad win/loss record? Becky is really good and doesn't need to win all the time because her skill should be able to speak for itself. She clearly is the best women on that Smackdown roster. To stop getting behind her because she loses too much shows how dumb fans can be.
> 
> ...


So because they are all bad or green they need to be booked to look strong to get over but Becky is good in the ring so she can just take it?

I'm sorry but this is not how it works, Becky is good but she's not THAT good, she absolutely must have help and backing from backstage if she is ever to be a star in the women division. The other 3 HW succeed because they get help from the booking, Becky is no exception.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> They could, they should, but they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most are pretty terribly done in execution when it comes to cheating.

They won't get over if they look average because then people would only like Becky because of how much better she is in kayfabe. Becky's is legit better than all of them in shoot.

You don't know how it works, there is a reason they book Charlotte,Dana, Alexa and Carmella so strongly in their first few months on the main roster.

She has been winning people over since NXT and she'll keep on doing that.

Fans are stupid as hell where they can't see through smoke and mirrors of NXT where Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley have been propped up from there.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Most are pretty terribly done in execution when it comes to cheating.


Ok if they are executed poorly then why are WWE continuing to do it?



> They won't get over if they look average because then people would only like Becky because of how much better she is in kayfabe. Becky's is legit better than all of them in shoot.


Wont get over? from what I read Alexa and Naomi are getting better and better reaction while Becky's reaction gets colder.



> You don't know how it works, there is a reason they book Charlotte, Dana, Alexa and Carmella so strongly in their first few months on the main roster.


I know exactly how it works and I know the reason for that, they try to get these girls over. Something that they refuse to do with Becky.



> She has been winning people over since NXT and she'll keep on doing that.


We'll see.



> Fans are stupid as hell where they can't see through smoke and mirrors of NXT where Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley have been propped up from there


I agree, fans are stupid (and dumb, and hypocrites and fickle)
What I don't get is why WWE are not using those same smoke and mirrors to try and get Becky over.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Ok if they are executed poorly then why are WWE continuing to do it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just genuine Laziness.

Where did you read this?

Becky is way too good for Smackdown and they think she's better chasing than holding the title because of that, but since they are trying to get diva era women over it's bs.

I guess

Vince hasn't seen all Becky can do. He's seen quite a bit of Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I hope on the upcoming shake up WWE will put Charlotte with Becky together.
I've given up on the idea of them treating her well in either brand so might as well let her be with her besty again. I need more Becky-Charlotte friendship pictures in my life.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Trudy89 said:


> Hey guys. I'm a long time lurker and I've became a recent Becky Lynch fan after seeing how well she has carried the Smackdown division especially in light the ring.
> 
> I'm hope you guys don't mind me adding my two cents on if Becky should stay in Smackdown or go to Raw.
> 
> ...


Vince will let Becky look strong, because Charlotte will want to make Becky look strong. Lets remember, they're best friends in real life, Charlottes gonna want to put her girl over in the end. Charlotte is legitimate and important, and Becky overcoming her will finally bring Becky up to the other 3's level.

Moving her to Raw, if theres no Charlotte there, would give us better matches but she's still gonna be second fiddle to Bayley probably, unless the crowd starts to rebel against her like they did with Cena.


I dunno, if I'm wrong I'm wrong but the possibility of Charlotte/Becky again has me excited. Like, if nothing else, Becky will be happy on a personal level to have her bestie back.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't think that Vince necessarily cares what Charlotte thinks booking-wise. The way that everyone else tends to get booked when facing Charlotte, isn't exactly promising in that regard.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I just think that Charlotte would work her ass off to try and help her best friend get on her level, perception/legitimacy-wise. Charlottes already made 2 stars, why not a third?

And at this point, Charlottes already a main eventer, she doesnt need to be built up anymore and, within reason, I dont think they could do much to hurt her standing. This isnt like a Roman thing either where they need to keep giving him accolades just because, since its pretty cut and dry that shes over as a heel, and not even the type of heel that gets split reactions. Plus tbf in the Bayley and Sasha feuds she had to carry the fuck out of both of them on the mic, which hurt both feuds, and she would not need to do that with Becky.

I dont know. I totally get why some would be apprehensive about the possibility of this, and hey maybe I'm dumb as hell for thinking best-case scenario here and you can mock me in a couple months when I'm wrong. But to me this is the most sure fire way to get Becky to the next level.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Question when was the last time Becky cut a promo on tv?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Question when was the last time Becky cut a promo on tv?


the week they announced the 'Alexa vs all' match and when she got murdered via Natalya's german suplex. Soooo like 4 weeks ago maybe? And even that was more just 'mic time' instead of an actual promo. Before that I think it was back when they had the duel contract signing.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> the week they announced the 'Alexa vs all' match and when she got murdered via Natalya's german suplex. Soooo like 4 weeks ago maybe?


It's kinda odd that they keep the mic away from Becky. She never got no mic time when they were interviewing people in the leadup to Wrestlemania. This Naomi push is why the smackdown division is shit right now because the second you give Becky any significant promo time you realize how inferior Naomi is.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd prefer it be Becky vs. Sasha myself. For several reasons:

-They're the two HW that WWE aren't doing that much with right now.

-Their matches would probably be really good.

-Heel Sasha is amazing, and her vs. babyface Becky would be awesome.

-Charlotte's being pushed as the top women right now, so I have far less confidence that WWE wouldn't just job Becky out to her constantly.

-Sasha goes out of her way to try and make her opponents look good. Doesn't matter if she's heel or face, or if she wins or loses in the end. She'll sell her ass off. She sold Charlotte's crappy-looking spear like it was Goldberg's. She's the only one who consistently sells Bayley's finisher well, etc. I got just picture her taking those suplexes from Becky and selling like they broke her in half or something.

-Etc.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

The only other reason I could think of with Becky getting less focus lately is she's going to Raw which I hope is the case. Smackdown feels so much like a B show lately. She can't really excel on Smackdown because it feels so much like it's on a smaller platform compared to Raw.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> I'd prefer it be Becky vs. Sasha myself. For several reasons:
> 
> -They're the two HW that WWE aren't doing that much with right now.
> 
> ...


Oh I'd agree that it'd be fantastic if she feuded with Sasha. It'd probably be a pretty split crowd though, since everyone loves heel Sasha, which is the only real downside. I just think a Charlotte feud would be bigger, and Bex needs something big at this juncture.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Oh I'd agree that it'd be fantastic if she feuded with Sasha. It'd probably be a pretty split crowd though, since everyone loves heel Sasha, which is the only real downside. I just think a Charlotte feud would be bigger, and Bex needs something big at this juncture.


Becky Charlotte on Smackdown wouldn't be big at all. Sasha Becky on Raw would be bigger since it's on a bigger platform.


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

It's Tuesday night and you know what that means. It's the how are they going to make Becky look a dope again time of the week.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky Charlotte on Smackdown wouldn't be big at all. Sasha Becky on Raw would be bigger since it's on a bigger platform.


I disagree. WWE *loves* Charlotte. They would treat the division better easily if she was there. There's no way that she won't be in a big match on the big 4 PPV's or a 5 minute clusterF at Mania like how the SD women were treated. I would like if she was on Raw because you're right it's the A show(to WWE) but Becky would be treated less for months because the Sasha Vs Bayley running it into the ground feud. If they could get Bayley to Smackdown then yea, but that doesn't seem likely. 



Also while typing this I noticed Becky not being on SD tonight . Which would be the first time she's missed a Smackdown without a medical emergency since being apart on the SD brand. Hmm.....


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

At least now you people can't blame Becky's booking on Alexa anymore given that Alexa is going to Raw.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

JC00 said:


> At least now you people can't blame Becky's booking on Alexa anymore given that Alexa is going to Raw.


Have fun with the Sasha and Bayley marks. Also Bayley and especially Sasha jobbing her out for the next year. At least with Becky now is she can job to one of the best women's wrestlers instead of rookies. 

Oh and i'm sure you're happy that Alexa will be away from her dominator Naomi? When was the last time that someone has pinned or submitted someone in 5 straight PPV's? Has that ever happened before?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JC00 said:


> At least now you people can't blame Becky's booking on Alexa anymore given that Alexa is going to Raw.


More people on here should be annoyed with Naomi's rise honestly. She's worse than Becky in the ring, worse promo, but has flashier offense that's devoid of in-ring psychology with better booking. 

I see people saying Becky is boring, but they haven't gave her mic time for character development since the 1st contract signing in the Alexa Becky feud and they haven't established her character goals going forward since Naomi won the title the 1st time. She doesn't get enough mic time to build up her feuds.

They could do so much more with Becky and has received the least character development since the brand split.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

JC00 said:


> At least now you people can't blame Becky's booking on Alexa anymore given that Alexa is going to Raw.


It's not about blaming Alexa, WWE has decided the limits on Becky's ceiling, for Alexa's is to be Naomi's bitch, for Becky is to be a mid-card level woman at best. 
What we can blame is how shitty of a decision it was to have Alexa win so easily off Becky and then lose so easily to Naomi.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

JC00 said:


> At least now you people can't blame Becky's booking on Alexa anymore given that Alexa is going to Raw.


feel like you have a fundamental misunderstanding of what we were complaining about but whatever. 

Have fun watching Sasha trying to break her nose every week!


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

No Becky tonight? eh, probably for the best.




JC00 said:


> At least now you people can't blame Becky's booking on Alexa anymore given that Alexa is going to Raw.


Have fun watching Alexa on RAW. Unlike Becky, WWE are not going to let Alexa have cheap wins over Bayley. No talking smack, no weak champion to dominate... maybe she'll get lucky and be Sasha's henchwoman after Sasha turn heel.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Reotor said:


> No Becky tonight? eh, probably for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This would be the greatest thing ever. Alexa fans would have a absolute meltdown.


Also Becky was getting the dreads out of her hair tonight. That's probably why she wasn't on at all tonight. Why couldn't they do it after SD? That's another story.






Rhyno Though :lol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> This would be the greatest thing ever. Alexa fans would have a absolute meltdown.
> 
> 
> Also Becky was getting the dreads out of her hair tonight. That's probably why she wasn't on at all tonight. Why couldn't they do it after SD? That's another story.
> ...


I'm thinking she was getting the dreads out tonight because they didn't plan on using her. Not that it is important really just semantics. It was odd not seeing her on the show though.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I disagree. WWE *loves* Charlotte. They would treat the division better easily if she was there. There's no way that she won't be in a big match on the big 4 PPV's or a 5 minute clusterF at Mania like how the SD women were treated. I would like if she was on Raw because you're right it's the A show(to WWE) but Becky would be treated less for months because the Sasha Vs Bayley running it into the ground feud. If they could get Bayley to Smackdown then yea, but that doesn't seem likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Also while typing this I noticed Becky not being on SD tonight . Which would be the first time she's missed a Smackdown without a medical emergency since being apart on the SD brand. Hmm.....


They love Bayley and Sasha more, they are clearly building towards that feud in the Summer and fall. 

I can't see either switching brands. Most casuals will pick Raw over Smackdown if they had to pick one. Smackdown matches for the most get put in horrible spots on Big 4 Pay-Per-Views. Again if Charlotte is heading to Smackdown and Alexa is heading to Raw. I'm hoping Emma goes to Smackdown too. Those are 2 feuds you can do alot with.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh btw, if any of you have some crazy ideas about Charlotte vs. Becky, you might as well forget about it right now.
Charlotte is considered by WWE to be an actual star, unlike the rest of these jobbers. After Charlotte is done with Naomi, if Becky feuds with Charlotte it will be only to solidify her reign.
They are not going to hot potato that shit like they did on RAW, its going to be a long ass reign. The only one I see beating Charlotte is a debuting Asuka.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Definitely could see Becky heading to Raw.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm thinking she was getting the dreads out tonight because they didn't plan on using her. Not that it is important really just semantics. It was odd not seeing her on the show though.


Guess that answers that then. They still could've put her on Talking Smack, but nooo we need to hear Naomi bore us to death for like the 5th time in the past 2 months.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Guess that answers that then. They still could've put her on Talking Smack, but nooo we need to hear Naomi bore us to death for like the 5th time in the past 2 months.


I don't watch Talking Smack so I don't have an opinion on people being on or not, but yeah I guess they could have put her on. From the little pop ups they put on the screen on the shows I always just figured it was a selection people who were on the show that got to go on Talking Smack on any given night.

I'm not going to bad mouth Naomi, I like her. I'm weird like that though.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I really think it'll be Becky going to Raw instead of Alexa. Raw would have too many heels if the latter went. Emma, Nia, Alexa and before long Sasha. On the babyface side it would only be Bayley and Dana goddamn Brooke. They need someone else. 

Honestly I kind of like the idea of a Becky and Bayley duo. That's probably the purest babyface team possible. 



Reotor said:


> Oh btw, if any of you have some crazy ideas about Charlotte vs. Becky, you might as well forget about it right now.
> Charlotte is considered by WWE to be an actual star, unlike the rest of these jobbers. After Charlotte is done with Naomi, if Becky feuds with Charlotte it will be only to solidify her reign.
> They are not going to hot potato that shit like they did on RAW, its going to be a long ass reign. *The only one I see beating Charlotte is a debuting Asuka*.


Nah, Asuka will be just another accolade for Charlotte. Defeating the longest reigning champion in NXT history will be a nice feather on her cap. Just as Strowman's push exists purely to put over Roman, Asuka will be used solely to put over the horsewomen. Except for Becky, of course.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I hope Becky isn't losing her motivation in the ring because of her booking of her character and placement. She at times looks like there is somewhere else she would rather be lately by doing the bare minimum.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I hope Becky isn't losing her motivation in the ring because of her booking of her character and placement. She at times looks like there is somewhere else she would rather be lately by doing the bare minimum.


I think it is more match layout than anything else. She looks like she wants to do more, but is being told to just hit "her spots" at the best of times.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I think it is more match layout than anything else. She looks like she wants to do more, but is being told to just hit "her spots" at the best of times.


The match structure Naomi's matches go should be for every face seeing as she gets a good amount of offense and the match goes at a good tempo so it's so easy to get the crowd invested. 

Becky's matches are slower go off the over reliance of selling so she doesn't much shine in those matches to get the crowd invested. Matches where she gets more shine to show more are always well received.

Becky hasn't cut a tv promo in nearly 2 months.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> The match structure Naomi's matches go should be for every face seeing as she gets a good amount of offense and the match goes at a good tempo so it's so easy to get the crowd invested.
> 
> Becky's matches are slower go off the over reliance of selling so she doesn't much shine in those matches to get the crowd invested. Matches where she gets more shine to show more are always well received.
> 
> Becky hasn't cut a tv promo in nearly 2 months.


I'm just saying that the issue in ring is probably a layout problem. If her booking is affecting her motivation then that's a bigger problem altogether. That would be cause for concern as it likely leads to a even worse booking and less motivation until there is no spot on TV anymore and not just a show here and there like Ryder level of off TV.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The differences in match layouts are derived from the different role Becky play in the roster
When Naomi has a match with Alexa, the goal of the match is to get Naomi over.
When Becky has a match with...anyone, the goal is to get the other girl over, not the other way around.

Its an ungrateful role and i seriously hope Becky is reconsidering her place in WWE and look for greener pastures.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> The differences in match layouts are derived from the different role Becky play in the roster
> When Naomi has a match with Alexa, the goal of the match is to get Naomi over.
> When Becky has a match with...anyone, the goal is to get the other girl over, not the other way around.
> 
> Its an ungrateful role and i seriously hope Becky is reconsidering her place in WWE and look for greener pastures.


The division is worse off because of Becky's reduced role since there is no stability on the face side. All matches should be focused on getting the face over not the other way. The heels can still win so they are more likely to get heel heat.

Getting the heel over as a focus only serves to cool faces off and makes it much harder to get heel heat which helps no one.

I would never be stupid enough to want Becky to leave the company.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I think it is more match layout than anything else. She looks like she wants to do more, but is being told to just hit "her spots" at the best of times.


I'll agree on this, she hasnt been put in a situation where she can go all out in awhile, so maybe thats making her, like, "antsy" for a lack of a better term to do more than she's been doing. If anything she seems like she's motivated to do more but is frustrated that she can't.

The only time she's looked unmotivated to me recently was last week in that shitshow of a segment where she lost twice, and everyone looked bad not just her. And that was just after they found out their match was gonna be on the preshow, so I cant really blame her for being like "what-the-fuck-ever, lets get this over with".

Regardless I think any questions of motivation are gonna be gone next week, either if shes reunited with her bestie or if shes with Sasha and Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


gorgeous


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Hot takes here on Becky being buried and unmotivated. Not a shock.

Wrestlemania press row greatly foreshadowed Becky and Charlotte working together soon. 

Them on Smackdown and heel Sasha versus Bayley on Raw.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/634j7g/o_my_becky/
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/634m0k/becky_cameltoe/
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/634m3h/beckys_thighs/
> 
> Wrestle with the plot got good shots of Becky.


Super creepy


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm really hoping that Becky Lynch heads to RAW in exchange for Charlotte. Becky and Bayley as a crime-fighting duo on RAW has got some appeal to it. It would make sense for Bayley vs. Becky to be RAW's contribution to women's wrestling at WrestleMania 34 too, which would be awesome.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Nah, I'd rather Becky stays on SD, and Charlotte comes over to feud with her.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Becky on Raw will get to fed to Nia Jax and out of the title picture, Becky on SD with Charlotte she could have a good feud and she will be on the main card because Charlotte is the golden girl

The alternative is she leaves a well paid job and something she loves doing because someone on here does not like her booking, Let that sink in and you realise why nobody takes this thread seriously anymore


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

There isn't much chance of this happening, but given that Becky Lynch as such a likable babyface, I wouldn't mind it if she was a Stephanie McMahon opponent. You could just imagine her persona earning the ire of Stephanie if they were both on RAW, and Becky's the sort of gimmick that would smart off back. Provided that Stephanie approved it, of course, which is why this is unlikely. But of all the girls on the active roster, besides Sasha Banks or a babyface Charlotte, she'd be the best Stephanie opponent. Bayley doesn't seem to fit.


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

The Wood said:


> There isn't much chance of this happening, but given that Becky Lynch as such a likable babyface, I wouldn't mind it if she was a Stephanie McMahon opponent. You could just imagine her persona earning the ire of Stephanie if they were both on RAW, and Becky's the sort of gimmick that would smart off back. Provided that Stephanie approved it, of course, which is why this is unlikely. But of all the girls on the active roster, besides Sasha Banks or a babyface Charlotte, she'd be the best Stephanie opponent. Bayley doesn't seem to fit.


It could work, but unlike HHH or Shane I don´t see Steph putting over other talent.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Marco Metelo said:


> It could work, but unlike HHH or Shane I don´t see Steph putting over other talent.


I can't remember where I saw this, if it was a Meltzer thing or one of the twitter scoops people, so I can't verify it, but apparently Steph _loves_ Becky and was one of the reasons she got called up when she did. So, maybe its a naivety thing on my part again but I could see it.

But yeah, that'd be great. Beckys the only one that has a big enough emotive range to go against Steph I think


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> I can't remember where I saw this, if it was a Meltzer thing or one of the twitter scoops people, so I can't verify it, but apparently Steph _loves_ Becky and was one of the reasons she got called up when she did. So, maybe its a naivety thing on my part again but I could see it.
> 
> But yeah, that'd be great. Beckys the only one that has a big enough emotive range to go against Steph I think


Yea I heard that about Stephanie too. I think it was after Becky's match with Sasha where Stephanie was in the front row. Geez imagine her booking if Stephanie didn't like Becky:surprise:

I don't see the Steph Vs Becky thing happening in the near future though. Steph looks like she'll be off TV for a while and when was the last time she put a women over?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yea I heard that about Stephanie too. I think it was after Becky's match with Sasha where Stephanie was in the front row. Geez imagine her booking if Stephanie didn't like Becky:surprise:
> 
> I don't see the Steph Vs Becky thing happening in the near future though. Steph looks like she'll be off TV for a while and when was the last time she put a women over?


According to Cagematch...2003. But shes really only had the one match against Brie since then, and that was used to turn Nikki heel. So we cant really evaluate based on the lack of actual opportunities, but its DEFINITELY fair to doubt that she would.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> Super creepy


Nah Her beauty will always be secondary to her abilities to me, but I can still appreciate it from time to time.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I think Becky has more fresher options on Raw and should go there. She seems like natural opposition to Stephanie.

Where ever she goes, there's no way she doesn't become champion again.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The Wood said:


> I'm really hoping that Becky Lynch heads to RAW in exchange for Charlotte. Becky and Bayley as a crime-fighting duo on RAW has got some appeal to it. It would make sense for Bayley vs. Becky to be RAW's contribution to women's wrestling at WrestleMania 34 too, which would be awesome.


It's the one big match in the women's division that hasn't been done to death thanks to the timing of Bayley's call up, so I'm all for that.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Nah Her beauty will always be secondary to her abilities to me, but I can still appreciate it from time to time.


Oh yeah creepy upskirt like gifs are the perfect showcase of that.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Becky on Raw will get to fed to Nia Jax and out of the title picture, Becky on SD with Charlotte she could have a good feud and she will be on the main card because Charlotte is the golden girl
> 
> The alternative is she leaves a well paid job and something she loves doing because someone on here does not like her booking, Let that sink in and you realise why nobody takes this thread seriously anymore


There's a lot of people here truly divorced from who/what she is and perspective on her career currently:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkugKq-WLyY


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

MShea said:


> Oh yeah creepy upskirt like gifs are the perfect showcase of that.


I post pervy gifs rarely but that's never been the main reason I like her. Her skill always comes first.

Do you think Becky's staying on Smackdown?



MShea said:


> There's a lot of people here truly divorced from who/what she is and perspective on her career currently:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkugKq-WLyY


I remember her also saying she wants to leave a legacy before. As I have previously mentioned I don't think there is any doubt she will be champ again.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

MShea said:


> There's a lot of people here truly divorced from who/what she is and perspective on her career currently:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkugKq-WLyY


Thanks for the interview. This is like your first ever real contribution to this thread. congratulations.

:applause

Edit: Becky will stay on Smackdown. Smackdown is where WWE keeps all their damaged/unwanted toys.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

N7 Spectre said:


>


I didnt notice it on Sunday but its so weird to see her in a skirt. That seems like, the least Becky thing.

EDIT: well, the least "modern" Becky thing.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

N7 Spectre said:


>


she looks like a total badass. :grin2:


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Reotor said:


> Thanks for the interview. This is like your first ever real contribution to this thread. congratulations.
> 
> :applause
> 
> Edit: Becky will stay on Smackdown. Smackdown is where WWE keeps all their damaged/unwanted toys.


yeah, because WWE totally sees people like John Cena and Randy Orton as unwanted toys


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> yeah, because WWE totally sees people like John Cena and Randy Orton as unwanted toys


Hey it is the guy that hates America and Alexa figured I would see you here but Randy and Cena are damaged (look at their injury history)


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> yeah, because WWE totally sees people like John Cena and Randy Orton as unwanted toys


John Cena and Randy Orton are both has-beens on their way out, Orton probably less but SDL is the only place where he's kinda relevant.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Thanks for the interview. This is like your first ever real contribution to this thread. congratulations.
> 
> :applause
> 
> Edit: Becky will stay on Smackdown. Smackdown is where WWE keeps all their damaged/unwanted toys.


Stupid post.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Its been 4 years since Becky signed apparently


----------



## ElDiablo (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm legitimately in love with her.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

MShea said:


> Stupid post.


Means absolutely nothing coming from you.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Waiting for the day WWE decides to bring out a Becky shirt that doesn't make me seem either gender confused or a wife beater.

What's wrong with them putting out a shirt that says straight fire? :shrug Works for both genders.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

N7 Spectre said:


> Waiting for the day WWE decides to bring out a Becky shirt that doesn't make me seem either gender confused or a wife beater.
> 
> What's wrong with them putting out a shirt that says straight fire? :shrug Works for both genders.


Arm Break Kid, Straight Fire, Charming Harming and Disarming/Full of Charm Full of Harm, Becky Balboa (though that probably has rights issues), Maiden Ireland, any number of other puns, theres no shortage of things they could put on a new Becky shirt


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Means absolutely nothing coming from you.


Agreed. Also the person who made a prediction, then constantly insulted other people for "not knowing what they're talking about," only to then be proven 100% completely and utterly wrong, should be very careful about using the word "stupid" when talking about OTHER people's posts.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Beckys about to fuck up some chef

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850871319986151424


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Agreed. Also the person who made a prediction, then constantly insulted other people for "not knowing what they're talking about," only to then be proven 100% completely and utterly wrong, should be very careful about using the word "stupid" when talking about OTHER people's posts.


What are yammering on about here?

That post is stupid as Becky might end up on Raw.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky is likely staying on Smackdown. I hope Emma and Charlotte join Becky on Smackdown. I can't see Carmella going to Raw because she was about to feud with Becky. These 3 would give Becky a lot to do.

For Smackdown women Alexa for sure is going to Raw. I can see Mickie or Natalya going to Raw because of a lack of babyfaces. Naomi is staying! Nikki will likely be on the same brand as Cena which is likely Smackdown, though she should go to Raw. I can see Tamina end up on either brand.

For Raw Women: Alicia Fox is staying on Raw. Charlotte is heading to Smackdown, Dana is staying, Emma could go either way. Nia is staying on Raw. Paige (if she ever comes back) will likely stay on Raw. Sasha is staying on Raw. Summer could go to Smackdown. 

The potential female call ups are Liv Morgan, Asuka, Peyton Royce and Billie Kay which are incredibly unlikely.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky is likely staying on Smackdown. I hope Emma and Charlotte join Becky on Smackdown. I can't see Carmella going to Raw because she was about to feud with Becky. These 3 would give Becky a lot to do.
> 
> For Smackdown women Alexa for sure is going to Raw. I can see Mickie or Natalya going to Raw because of a lack of babyfaces. Naomi is staying! Nikki will likely be on the same brand as Cena which is likely Smackdown, though she should go to Raw. I can see Tamina end up on either brand.
> 
> ...


It's currently being said that two 'major' women will switch on each side. Does anybody really consider Natalya or Mickie (in her current state) major? Nikki is gone. Becky staying on Smackdown isn't a safe bet by any means. I see her and Alexa to Raw, Charlotte and Sasha to Smackdown (because that feud isn't stale at all).

Aside from this meaning we'd probably have to put up with months of Becky vs. Alexa again, it could be pretty good for Becky. She could resume things with Emma and a feud with Bayley someday would be interesting. We'll know for sure soon enough but I'm kind of optimistic.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> It's currently being said that two 'major' women will switch on each side. Does anybody really consider Natalya or Mickie (in her current state) major? Nikki is gone. Becky staying on Smackdown isn't a safe bet by any means. I see her and Alexa to Raw, Charlotte and Sasha to Smackdown (because that feud isn't stale at all).
> 
> Aside from this meaning we'd probably have to put up with months of Becky vs. Alexa, it could be pretty good for Becky. She could resume things with Emma and a feud with Bayley someday would be interesting. We'll know for sure soon enough but I'm kind of optimistic.


I reckon a Charlotte/Alexa trade is very likely, but i'm not sure about Becky. I think if Alexa goes, Becky won't, and vice versa. If you trade Charlotte and Becky then you also only have one active face on the SD roster in Naomi (Who i personally don't think is good enough to hold that top face role for too long)

I'm torn on what i'd like, Becky and Charlotte being together again could mean great things, as their feud going into the Rumble last year was fantastic (Far better story than Sasha/Charlotte had, although nowhere near as much hype), but at the same time if Becky goes to RAW then there's a lot of fresh stuff for her to get involved in with the roster on there, as i think the depth in talent is a lot deeper on RAW as compared to SD right now.

I still have hope that things will come good for Becky, we should have a good idea of where things are going once the split happens.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> It's currently being said that two 'major' women will switch on each side. Does anybody really consider Natalya or Mickie (in her current state) major? Nikki is gone. Becky staying on Smackdown isn't a safe bet by any means. I see her and Alexa to Raw, Charlotte and Sasha to Smackdown (because that feud isn't stale at all).
> 
> Aside from this meaning we'd probably have to put up with months of Becky vs. Alexa again, it could be pretty good for Becky. She could resume things with Emma and a feud with Bayley someday would be interesting. We'll know for sure soon enough but I'm kind of optimistic.


I always take their definition of major as someone who has also been there a long time as well. I don't think both Alexa and Becky are going to Raw, though I wouldn't be surprised if Becky went. Charlotte going to Smackdown seems like a given and Sasha seems needed long-term on Raw.

I have mentioned the possibility of a move to Smackdown for Emma and Becky seems like she was entering a feud with Carmella. I can't see them putting Becky and Bayley in the same spot on the same brand at the moment. They seem to be building to Sasha/Bayley and have been teasing it for a while.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ugh, I fuckin hope its not Becky/Alexa for Sasha/Charlotte. That'd accomplish nothing. Like, thats straight up the worst possible scenario


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> ugh, I fuckin hope its not Becky/Alexa for Sasha/Charlotte. That'd accomplish nothing. Like, thats straight up the worst possible scenario


No chance that happens. Remember Sasha cannot challenge Charlotte 1 on 1 for the title as long as Charlotte is champ because of the stipulation back at RoadBlock.

Sasha and Charlotte just seem like a lock for being on different shows just like Becky and Bayley.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> No chance that happens. Remember Sasha cannot challenge Charlotte 1 on 1 for the title as long as Charlotte is champ because of the stipulation back at RoadBlock.
> 
> Sasha and Charlotte just seem like a lock for being on different shows just like Becky and Bayley.


on Raw. They could easily break that on Smackdown, since they act as if theyre different companies or whatever.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> on Raw. They could easily break that on Smackdown, since they act as if theyre different companies or whatever.


It wouldn't work since it's acknowledged that they are under the WWE umbrella.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky is likely staying on Smackdown. I hope Emma and Charlotte join Becky on Smackdown. I can't see Carmella going to Raw because she was about to feud with Becky. These 3 would give Becky a lot to do.
> 
> For Smackdown women Alexa for sure is going to Raw. I can see Mickie or Natalya going to Raw because of a lack of babyfaces. Naomi is staying! Nikki will likely be on the same brand as Cena which is likely Smackdown, though she should go to Raw. I can see Tamina end up on either brand.
> 
> ...


No matter what happens it will be spun as burial and proof WWE doesn't value Becky


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> No chance that happens. Remember Sasha cannot challenge Charlotte 1 on 1 for the title as long as Charlotte is champ because of the stipulation back at RoadBlock.
> 
> Sasha and Charlotte just seem like a lock for being on different shows just like Becky and Bayley.


That implies WWE operate on logic. It's not beyond them at all to drop the Sasha/Bayley story for no reason and cart Sasha off to Smackdown with Charlotte. They've done dumber things. The fact that it's even being discussed is worrying enough.

Whatever happens, I just hope Becky gets out of this rut. She's cooled off so much since September.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> That implies WWE operate on logic. It's not beyond them at all to drop the Sasha/Bayley story for no reason and cart Sasha off to Smackdown with Charlotte. They've done dumber things. The fact that it's even being discussed is worrying enough.
> 
> Whatever happens, I just hope Becky gets out of this rut. She's cooled off so much since September.


The Raw women's title story leading into mania is actually quite logical. 

The reason the Mania match was a fatal 4 way originated with Sasha not being able to face Charlotte 1 on 1 for the title after losing at Roadblock. Sasha needed to make sure Bayley would take the title off Charlotte by any means necessary so she could get back in the title picture. Sasha sees Bayley as an easy target and her involvement was to plant seeds of in Bayley's mind that she's an unworthy champion, that she's weak. Sasha is praying on her kindness, child-like naivety and her innocence waiting for the right moment.

The Smackdown division is worse off without Becky up top especially after that terrible Alexa Naomi match from last week. Again if that was on Raw it would be universally shit on.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> No matter what happens it will be spun as burial and proof WWE doesn't value Becky


and you'll continue making incorrect guesses and act as if you're the supreme authority in this thread


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

thank christ she's staying put


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The possibility of having Becky, Charlotte and Emma on one show makes me happy. This could be great.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851630916841635841
If Charlotte and Emma and even Finn get drafted tomorrow I will watch Smackdown every week live and just DVR Raw(fastfoward). I hope we get a reaction video of Becky if that happens.:smile2:


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm hoping at least Emma comes to Smackdown with Charlotte. Dana alone isn't going to get over, she needs Emma right now and Emma works much better on Smackdown, especially in a feud with Becky or she'll get lost in the shuffle on Raw fast.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

So Balor and Charlotte are both going to Smackdown? great for Becky to have 2 best friends to work/travel with.

Maybe they can also lobby for her to get a decent booking too :becky2


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Charlotte is going to join Becky on Smackdown for sure. The second one is either Emma (hopefully) or they'll call Billie Kay and Peyton Royce up from NXT.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

If Finn , Zayn and Charlotte are on SD, I'm done with RAW except for Jeff. 
Not gona bother watch The Miz job.

Hoping we get Becky/Charlotte SummerSlam !


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> and you'll continue making incorrect guesses and act as if you're the supreme authority in this thread


Again what are you talking about? Continue? I am FAR more accurate about Becky's career than anyone here.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> thank christ she's staying put


What about all the posts in prior pages with posters calling it a trash brand?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> Again what are you talking about? Continue? I am FAR more accurate about Becky's career than anyone here.


yeah you sure called Wrestlemania perfectly for the preceding months there, buddy. And those betting odds. Great, invaluable insight you provide all of us peasants.

And putting Charlotte with her on Smackdown instantly boosts up what she can do, which was not a realistic thought on previous pages. I mean think a little dude, this isnt complicated


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> yeah you sure called Wrestlemania perfectly for the preceding months there, buddy. And those betting odds. Great, invaluable insight you provide all of us peasants.


I said what the creative direction was 2-3 months out. Plans changed.

Doesn't invalidate all the other times I've been right in the face people in this thread knee jerk reacting to things and insisting Becky's out of the title picture forever, buried or should quit WWE on a weekly basis.

Becky is clearly happy with her position in the company and after last night even moreso. I hope this thread reflects that going forward.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> I said what the creative direction was 2-3 months out. Plans changed.
> 
> Doesn't invalidate all the other times I've been right in the face people in this thread knee jerk reacting to things and insisting Becky's out of the title picture forever, buried or should quit WWE on a weekly basis.


The only thing you've gotten right is that Becky wasnt gonna be left off Wrestlemania card, and even _that_ almost didnt happen. The rest was just you sitting on your high horse shitting on everyone else for daring to question the direction they were going with her.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Passing this along. Becky on Boston's 98.5 The Sports Hub, the video at the top is only a part of her segment. The full audio version of her segment is at the bottom


http://boston.cbslocal.com/2017/04/...face-turn-red-talks-womens-revolution-in-wwe/


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I can see them sending Dana over to SD, given that SD lost both a face and a heel from their division. That could potentially be Charlotte's first feud once she very likely takes the belt from Naomi. Becky can go into her feud with Carmella, hopefully come out on top, beat Natalya if they have to stretch it out a bit further, then they can have Bex v Charlotte at Summerslam where Becky becomes a 2 time champion.

That's what i'd love to see happen, but naturally it's gonna be totally different and Becky will probably lose to Carmella.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I can see them sending Dana over to SD, given that SD lost both a face and a heel from their division. That could potentially be Charlotte's first feud once she very likely takes the belt from Naomi. Becky can go into her feud with Carmella, hopefully come out on top, beat Natalya if they have to stretch it out a bit further, then they can have Bex v Charlotte at Summerslam where Becky becomes a 2 time champion.
> 
> That's what i'd love to see happen, but naturally it's gonna be totally different and Becky will probably lose to Carmella.


I could see them doing a handicap match against Carmella and Elsworth at Backlash, she loses because its a handicap match with a man (loose definition of man I know) involved, then later she has a one on one match with Carmella where they pull the shark cage gimmick back out to put Elsworth in where she wins.

Meanwhile they could do a lot of nuanced, interesting stuff with Becky and Charlotte that I'm very excited for.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I can see them sending Dana over to SD, given that SD lost both a face and a heel from their division. That could potentially be Charlotte's first feud once she very likely takes the belt from Naomi. Becky can go into her feud with Carmella, hopefully come out on top, beat Natalya if they have to stretch it out a bit further, then they can have Bex v Charlotte at Summerslam where Becky becomes a 2 time champion.
> 
> That's what i'd love to see happen, but naturally it's gonna be totally different and Becky will probably lose to Carmella.


Oh gods no, not Dana. Anyone but her.
Watching Becky job to Dana was the worst period to be a Becky fan ever.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Oh gods no, not Dana. Anyone but her.
> Watching Becky job to Dana was the worst period to be a Becky fan ever.


I can't be doing with Dana either but that seems like the best case scenario for me, as there's a good story behind Charlotte and Dana, plus, Becky won't be jobbing to her with Dana being a face these days.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Couple of the hosts on that radio interview were more than a little oboxious. Becky lovely as ever though.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I can't see them sending just Dana to Smackdown with Becky. I'm thinking it will be both Dana and Emma. She needs Emma in the worst way right now to either feud with or align with. Yes sending just Dana would even out the face side, but she has no back-up plan if her face run falls through.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Passing this along. Becky on Boston's 98.5 The Sports Hub, the video at the top is only a part of her segment. The full audio version of her segment is at the bottom
> 
> 
> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2017/04/...face-turn-red-talks-womens-revolution-in-wwe/


boy are these hosts rough. thanks though


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I really wish Emma was brought over as well, but hey there are more ways Becky is used and presented as an underdog especially with Charlotte and Tamina on Smackdown, in which both of them are taller and are seen as stronger and more dominant and should be put over that way.

Look at how the crowd reacted, despite the fact that the commentary team and Shane/Bryan rarely put her over as top face she is still seen as the top babyface despite the fact that Naomi is the champ. There is no way Becky is getting lost in the shuffle.

Becky is counted on to build and carry the Smackdown women's division.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

it's only a matter of time until naomi drops the belt to charlotte. i hope we get charlotte vs becky soon


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> it's only a matter of time until naomi drops the belt to charlotte. i hope we get charlotte vs becky soon


They are both a full feud away from each other. There is no need to do it so soon.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

That attire tonight was on point.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

A little bummed that there was no Emma but ecstatic to have Becky and Charlotte back together:smile2: Also she had great pop tonight and came out last like a true top face which was a plus. Really hope they wait for Summerslam for the Charlotte vs Becky feud or even Wrestlemania.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> That attire tonight was on point.


yeah it was. she looked great.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> The only thing you've gotten right is that Becky wasnt gonna be left off Wrestlemania card, and even _that_ almost didnt happen. The rest was just you sitting on your high horse shitting on everyone else for daring to question the direction they were going with her.


You seem really desperate to discredit me. How about Becky winning the title the first time? How about saying that appearance of La Luchadora wasn't Becky out of the title picture? And a million other things I got right.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> adudeirl said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing you've gotten right is that Becky wasnt gonna be left off Wrestlemania card, and even _that_ almost didnt happen. The rest was just you sitting on your high horse shitting on everyone else for daring to question the direction they were going with her.
> ...


And you seem really desperate to be celebrated and being praised as being "right" when that's barely the case, what's your point


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Anyway, that segment seemed built upon someone realizing that if you leave out the championships, you can describe Tamina and Charlotte using the exact same verbiage. Which made it kinda stupid.

But Becky has her bestie back, and she looked so excited when she came out. She looked like a little kid waiting to meet Santa at the mall. Also great that she's still the most over woman on the show.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I felt that Smackdown segment needed another new woman debut in that segment like an NXT callup. Charlotte was good in all, but Tamina is kinda meh. They need another quality female worker in that division and a 3rd babyface.

I think you can describe Natalya, Tamina and Charlotte in nearly the same way Shane did.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky looked so pleased to see Charlotte, wonder if even she didn't know who was actually coming out :lol

Warms my heart to hear her theme being sung too. :becky2


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I felt that Smackdown segment needed another new woman debut in that segment like an NXT callup. Charlotte was good in all, but Tamina is kinda meh. They need another quality female worker in that division and a 3rd babyface.


They'll have Asuka soon enough.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

im excited because i think we're going to do Becky vs Carmellsmorth next!!! This will be my favorite angle on both brands

edit: sigh...although, knowing WWE. They're going to do Carmella vs Naomi and Charlotte vs Becky most likely, with Charlotte going over and leading to Charlotte vs Naomi at summerslam. Even though Becky vs Charlotte at summerslam is the obvious money match


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> im excited because i think we're going to do Becky vs Carmellsmorth next!!! This will be my favorite angle on both brands
> 
> edit: sigh...although, knowing WWE. They're going to do Carmella vs Naomi and Charlotte vs Becky most likely, with Charlotte going over and leading to Charlotte vs Naomi at summerslam. Even though Becky vs Charlotte at summerslam is the obvious money match


Charlotte going over everyone before winning the title is dumb and they know it. They can be dumb, but they are not that dumb. Charlotte's likely winning that title right away.

Becky vs Carmella and Naomi vs Charlotte seem like logical choices for Backlash.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

It seems to me that they were hinting at a Carmella/Naomi feud last night


----------



## fenixdrago (May 1, 2015)

Gee I wonder who's going to be taking the pinfalls for Charlotte now that she's on Smackdown.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Charlotte going over everyone before winning the title is dumb and they know it. They can be dumb, but they are not that dumb. Charlotte's likely winning that title right away.
> 
> Becky vs Carmella and Naomi vs Charlotte seem like logical choices for Backlash.


So they gave Naomi the title just to win it at mania? That's pretty ridiculous if that ends up being the case. i think the WWE is into this glow thing


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> So they gave Naomi the title just to win it at mania? That's pretty ridiculous if that ends up being the case. i think the WWE is into this glow thing



Naomi just reeks of Transitional champ. They exaggerated her injury to make a storyline out of it to get her over out of sympathy.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Naomi just reeks of Transitional champ. They exaggerated her injury to make a storyline out of it to get her over out of sympathy.


But that's such shitty story telling. She wins the title, gives it up cause of injury, re-wins it 3 weeks later...just to lose it right away to her next opponent? I hate it. Regardless of what the IWC thinks, naomi is sadly over...you may as well ride it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> But that's such shitty story telling. She wins the title, gives it up cause of injury, re-wins it 3 weeks later...just to lose it right away to her next opponent? I hate it. Regardless of what the IWC thinks, naomi is sadly over...you may as well ride it.


It's shitty storytelling yes, but it isn't like WWE are riding a wave of master storytelling these days. I feel they may as well ride the wave they have created, but you never know the depths they will go to. 

I still think that their end game is Charlotte with the title, how they get there and who it goes through is anybody's guess.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> But that's such shitty story telling. She wins the title, gives it up cause of injury, re-wins it 3 weeks later...just to lose it right away to her next opponent? I hate it. Regardless of what the IWC thinks, naomi is sadly over...you may as well ride it.


the thing is, after like a month of seeing Naomi wrestle and her entrance that shits gonna get old for the casuals/everyone that wasnt already invested in her and they'll stop caring. Also she's hurt all the time so I doubt they're banking on getting much more out of her.

And it was shitty storytelling in the first place. She got brought back in out of nowhere because she was from Orlando, won the belt with little difficulty after months of Becky trying to build Alexa up, hurt herself immediately, then comes back and again wins the belt in her hometown. It was stupid to begin with


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> the thing is, after like a month of seeing Naomi wrestle and her entrance that shits gonna get old for the casuals/everyone that wasnt already invested in her and they'll stop caring. Also she's hurt all the time so I doubt they're banking on getting much more out of her.
> 
> And it was shitty storytelling in the first place. She got brought back in out of nowhere because she was from Orlando, won the belt with little difficulty after months of Becky trying to build Alexa up, hurt herself immediately, then comes back and again wins the belt in her hometown. It was stupid to begin with


i hope so. I mean, most wrestling fans know Naomi's short comings (0 mic skills...is only over cause she got an over the top entrance), but a pop is a pop.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> And you seem really desperate to be celebrated and being praised as being "right" when that's barely the case, what's your point


Your revisionist history with no examples when asked displays that your recent kick about me has no merit. I called ever twist and turn of Becky's career since I started posting here. In contrast to most people in this thread despite your recent out of nowhere pretending otherwise.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

I wish Becky would add these moves again. She could use a secondary finisher.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MShea said:


> Your revisionist history with no examples when asked displays that your recent kick about me has no merit.


You do the same shit all the time when people ask you for any type of evidence when you dispute something like its a common sense thing.

But just to do you the courtesy of it, I went through all the posts you've made on this account. Literally, the only prediction you've made in the past several months was about Wrestlemania, and you were wrong about it. Here they are



MShea said:


> I hope you guys don't IMMEDIATELY gravitate to finding a negative spin after the match no matter what.
> 
> It is a part of a long term story to get to Wrestlemania and most likely Becky winning the title. So Alexa might interfere and cost her the final match.
> 
> When La Luchadora showed up most of you guys thought Becky was out of the title picture. I didn't. If in doubt trust me.


Yeah, an "every woman available" and a match for a vacant title that ended with heel shit that was never followed up on was "staying in the title picture".



MShea said:


> That's completely false. Becky winning at Wrestlemania has been the plan for months. I posted it here months ago. Why Becky beat Mickie James at Elimination Chamber. The same night Naomi won the title.
> 
> Becky could unite both Women's titles and you guys would claim she's being buried or move on to her hair colour.


This worked out!



MShea said:


> How is supporting Becky and having faith in her in a thread devoted to her trolling?
> 
> Sorry for not being miserable and putting a negative spin on absolutely everything. She got a win and was attacked by a heel after the bell. Standard WWE setup = buried I guess.
> 
> ...


Such a big win.




MShea said:


> I called ever twist and turn of Becky's career since I started posting here. In contrast to most people in this thread despite your recent out of nowhere pretending otherwise.


Because I'm tired of your gimmick of coming in here, offering no _actual_ insight or thoughts to whatevers going on, and just calling all of us idiots. You're smugness towards everyone, coupled with your lack of actual reasoning behind what you say, makes everything worse than it needs to be.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I really wish Becky went to Raw. Outside of Charlotte there is no big program for Becky and the company has been just doing the bare minimum for most of her feuds which annoys me. 

In her media appearances she should be teasing programs with different women and pitch full feuds to creative with different people to keep her options open.

I really wish she was more self-reliant, self-motivated and self-driven and went all out in her promos and matches to bring the best out of her opponents. 

Becky seems too co-dependent on her friends, when her friends are keeping their options open.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I really wish Becky went to Raw. Outside of Charlotte there is no big program for Becky and the company has been just doing the bare minimum for most of her feuds which annoys me.
> 
> In her media appearances she should be teasing programs with different women and pitch full feuds to creative with different people to keep her options open.
> 
> ...


that doesnt seem fair, we dont know what shes pitching to creative or any of that other stuff. And we certainly can't say she isnt self-driven, otherwise she'd still be doing stunt work probably. 

I think if anything, the only thing we can really say based on everything we know about her in real life, is that she doesnt have an ego like, say, Sasha does. Which _may_ possibly not make her stand out to certain people backstage, I'd rather she just be herself and not turn herself into someone like that.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> that doesnt seem fair, we dont know what shes pitching to creative or any of that other stuff. And we certainly can't say she isnt self-driven, otherwise she'd still be doing stunt work probably.
> 
> I think if anything, the only thing we can really say based on everything we know about her in real life, is that she doesnt have an ego like, say, Sasha does. Which _may_ possibly not make her stand out to certain people backstage, I'd rather she just be herself and not turn herself into someone like that.


Last night was the happiest she has ever looked to be on Smackdown since early brand split. You're right about we don't what she's pitching. Every single media interview she does she's putting someone else over, but hardly anyone is putting Becky over in interviews.

You can still be driven and humble at the same time. I won't think less of Becky if she bags on creative for their stupid shit they make her do, but is still humble to fans. She's not put in a position where she has to turn shitty storylines into gold very often lately. She's not in anything at the moment and that's the problem.

I like that Sasha does that. It proves she won't take crap from anyone and is far from a pushover. She is driven and will get rewarded for not being "happy to be there". As long as she is nice to fans I don't see a problem.

Wrestling has always been an ego driven business.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> adudeirl said:
> 
> 
> > that doesnt seem fair, we dont know what shes pitching to creative or any of that other stuff. And we certainly can't say she isnt self-driven, otherwise she'd still be doing stunt work probably.
> ...


sasha has triple h to back her and bayley up. Charlotte has flair to do it for her. Who does becky have? No one.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky's always going to need to get over big to truly be pushed as a top female face of a brand and you can tell she loves the fans right back for it.

Her not having at least 3 tv talking segments in every extended feud she is in is a downright crime.

Another Note: It's pretty glaring the difference in her NXT look which was more tomboyish and her current look which is more feminine. Her arsenal seems to be more neutered than your usual babyface.

Additional Note: The eventual Becky/Bayley feud is going to be quite an anticipated feud just off of them being separate for so long.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Elret1994 said:


> sasha has triple h to back her and bayley up. Charlotte has flair to do it for her. Who does becky have? No one.


Apparently Stephanie likes Becky and is her fav(heard this a while ago though) and HHH probably loves most of his NXT grads but if her booking doesn't get better soon then I don't know WTF. Vince must really not be high on her(no clue why). How she went from main eventing SD to not being on the Mania poster and being a afterthought at Mania in less then 2 months is just insane. Vince apparently isn't high on Sasha either but she's still getting high profile matches. So something is going on backstage preventing Becky from being a big star. You would think Charlotte would back Becky too, so hopefully since they're together Becky's booking changes.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I think the reason they make her look so dumb or booked badly is because Charlotte's feuds involving a 4 horsewomen member have been mirrors of Ric Flair's WCW feuds for the most part and Becky is compared to Sting. Sting also had 2 finishers, 1 was a pin and the other was a submission.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I wish Becky would add these moves again. She could use a secondary finisher.


Yeah, the Hard Knox would be a nice move to bring back. I like it when a wrestler has multiple finishers.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

There are so many characters who have no direction right now. Becky feels so stalled because creative doesn't know how to book her. She seems like she has a better mind for her character and its direction than the creative team does.

Here is a photo with Becky in glasses. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BSzfqNkDJ86/?taken-by=liliangarcia


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky: Still good at twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853666064332455936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853689638799773696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853708336860188673


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Holy shit.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Judging off of those workout pics either she is wearing a really good push up bra or she is trying to transfer her body fat from her gut to her boobs and ass. I hope the second option.

My thoughts on Becky is that she has a lot of potential, but the only thing holding her back is Becky. The sooner she overcomes her shyness and her childhood insecurities about her body, the better off she will be long-term.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


were you aware that Becky is a very attractive woman.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I was listening to an Irish radio station today and Becky had a 20 min interview and she was saying since joining SD her proudest moment was not only winning the SD title, It was also helping Alexa Bliss and Carmella get to the next level, I think sometimes as fans we get carried away and we forget that to the likes of Becky they have a bigger picture in their mind, She may only be in wwe for a few years but sometimes we forget that Becky has 20 years experience in the game and she is a figure head in the dressing room and from years from now you will hear them come out and thank her for what she is doing now


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I bet Alexa and Carmella are thankful for the work Becky puts in to help them along. My problem has always been Becky not getting enough time in her non-title and in some of her title matches. Too many of her matches don't go over 10 minutes. 

Short matches usually don't do anything for anyone when it comes to getting new people over in their alignments.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> I was listening to an Irish radio station today and Becky had a 20 min interview and she was saying since joining SD her proudest moment was not only winning the SD title, It was also helping Alexa Bliss and Carmella get to the next level, I think sometimes as fans we get carried away and we forget that to the likes of Becky they have a bigger picture in their mind, She may only be in wwe for a few years but sometimes we forget that Becky has 20 years experience in the game and she is a figure head in the dressing room and from years from now you will hear them come out and thank her for what she is doing now


yeah, we do forget this, but its hard to really take any satisfaction in that.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Becky's role seems pretty thankless. Smart fans always appreciate the stars, but never acknowledge or appreciate the ones who helped get them there. I guarantee you Charlotte, Carmella and Alexa in particular are very thankful for Becky's work. 

I still don't like her in too many matches that are below 7 minutes on Smackdown especially with someone who is on her skill level as well as her not getting tv promo time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

With people assuming Becky has a lazy eye in her promos/matches when hat they are actually seeing is contacts. 

It's really not that absurd that she would need glasses when you think about it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

at least Becky got to eat a lot of avocados tonight, probably


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Honestly with how much of a mess this division was last night, i'm glad Becky wasn't on Smackdown this week. Her absence shows her importance to that division.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

She was off the show this week because of storyline reasons. Looks like nattie/carmella/tamina is a new faction, Charlotte will be asking becky for some help soon enough imo


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

This storyline feels so rushed. It just comes off as 3 inferior wrestlers jealous of Charlotte. Why they are together, their motivations going forward and any of them as a threat hasn't been established at all. Since they aren't established it won't mean as much when they are beaten in a 6 women tag with Becky as a surprise. It's at least 3 month story that will be compressed down to around a 1 month.

I am hoping for a swerve of some sort.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Justin Roberts said Vince makes decisions just to screw with the fans. I think Becky's previous booking is an example of this.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I smell a babyface turn for Charlotte next week, which of course means reuniting with Becky then turning on her again in a few months:lol


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Dibil13 said:


> I smell a babyface turn for Charlotte next week, which of course means reuniting with Becky then turning on her again in a few months:lol


Nothing wrong with that imo, It would even be a nice swerve if becky learned from the past and she was the one that turned


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Nothing wrong with that imo, It would even be a nice swerve if becky learned from the past and she was the one that turned


Nothing wrong with Becky being turned on for the fourth (or fifth if you include NXT) time since 2015? It's really old at this point. 

This is WWE, people don't learn. Remember when Becky said she was done with best friends after Charlotte? Then she became Natalya's lackey for no reason at all a few months later and of course got betrayed yet again.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Dibil13 said:


> Nothing wrong with Becky being turned on for the fourth (or fifth if you include NXT) time since 2015? It's really old at this point.
> 
> This is WWE, people don't learn. Remember when Becky said she was done with best friends after Charlotte? Then she became Natalya's lackey for no reason at all a few months later and of course got betrayed yet again.


I meant Becky turning on Charlotte, It would make a nice change


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Zigglerpops said:


> I meant Becky turning on Charlotte, It would make a nice change


YES YES :bryan :bryan


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I dont want Becky to turn on Charlotte so much as she sniffs out that Charlottes about to turn on her and gets the jump on her


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Becky turning heel on a face Charlotte is stupid because she has a too valid case. I don't think crowds will cheer Charlotte over Becky.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Judging off the no makeup photo on Charlotte's instagram, I don't think Becky needs makeup to be pretty.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Smackdowns ratings were down big this week. Becky wasnt on Smackdown this week. 

Makes u think


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm happy the non-becky episode of Smackdown got shit ratings. Not only because Becky wasn't on it, but also because it was a pretty bad episode.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Episode was built around Charlotte too..... She had 3-4 segments 


Alexa/Becky consistently drew better ratings


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> Smackdowns ratings were down big this week. Becky wasnt on Smackdown this week.
> 
> Makes u think


Well I turned it off. Smackdown really needs to get it's shit together. You have Braun on Raw destroying rings while on Smackdown Jinder Mahal is getting tile shots. No Becky, No Uso's, No Nakamura, No New Day. WTF? I really wish Vince had little too nothing to do with Smackdown and have HHH or even see if Heyman could run it. Until then it's always going to be the B show.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854678696522862592
I do feel a #CB reunion coming soon though. Just hoping they have a big plan for Becky this year:frown2:


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

JC00 said:


> *Episode was built around Charlotte too*..... She had 3-4 segments
> 
> 
> Alexa/Becky consistently drew better ratings


Really now? I didn't see any specific Charlotte advertisements before the show, if I'm wrong, please show me.

Keep digging for your precious Alexa validation. Sasha and Charlotte almost outdrew Goldberg's return, or was that just Sasha I guess?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I think bad ratings was down to that they actually promoted the worse no. 1 contenders match in a long time and fans said sigh why bother, it was nothing to do with charlotte


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

There are multiple factors that caused the ratings plummit. I'm guessing NHL Playoffs, NBA Playoffs, Charlotte, Jinder and the fact it was advertised like a below average Smackdown are probably why.

In Canada, Smackdown didn't air on Sportsnet 360 they played the NHL Playoffs instead.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Well I turned it off. Smackdown really needs to get it's shit together. You have Braun on Raw destroying rings while on Smackdown Jinder Mahal is getting tile shots. No Becky, No Uso's, No Nakamura, No New Day. WTF? I really wish Vince had little too nothing to do with Smackdown and have HHH or even see if Heyman could run it. Until then it's always going to be the B show.


I think both shows have their ups and downs. Can't pin the bad SD for solely on what we get now. I tend to see it more as new guys get chance to shine and turn things around for them while they moved most of popular ppl to RAW.

I was surprised of no Becky but she will have her opportunities etc sooner or later.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I was just joking about no Becky made the ratings drop, thought that was clear. Oops.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Strategize said:


> Really now? I didn't see any specific Charlotte advertisements before the show, if I'm wrong, please show me.
> 
> Keep digging for your precious Alexa validation. Sasha and Charlotte almost outdrew Goldberg's return, or was that just Sasha I guess?


Opened the show, had a match later in the show and also had a backstage segment....

BTW the hour Sasha/Charlotte had their Falls Count Anywhere (Nov 28th)match had 3.03 million viewers.

Their match on the Ocotber 3rd RAW the hour their match took place had 2.6 million viewers. 

The hour the fatal 4 way match took place this past Monday had 3.47 million viewers 

And this has absolutely nothing to do with Alexa and everything to do with the fact that Charlotte isn't the draw people think she is.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

As I mentioned before on this forum. There seems to be a creative clash between how Becky wants her character to be and what Smackdown Creative wants Becky's character to be. How she's portrayed in the fallout promos and how she's portrayed on tv just seem like 2 different characters most of the time.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> As I mentioned before on this forum. There seems to be a creative clash between how Becky wants her character to be and what Smackdown Creative wants Becky's character to be. How she's portrayed in the fallout promos and how she's portrayed on tv just seem like 2 different characters most of the time.


I dont know, her on screen character is portrayed in different situations than the Fallout one. Whenever shes allowed to do anything on screen, mostly shes just excited about fighting. In the fallout stuff she's reflecting on the fight she just had and what the results of that fight mean to her going forward.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> I dont know, her on screen character is portrayed in different situations than the Fallout one. Whenever shes allowed to do anything on screen, mostly shes just excited about fighting. In the fallout stuff she's reflecting on the fight she just had and what the results of that fight mean to her going forward.


In the fallout promos she has more of an edge and would want to be portrayed as tougher and smarter. that seems to be her vision of her character. On t.v they limit her move-set too much, have her be too squeeky clean, be non-serious too often and fall for cheap tricks more often.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> In the fallout promos she has more of an edge and would want to be portrayed as tougher and smarter. that seems to be her vision of her character. On t.v they limit her move-set too much, have her be too squeeky clean, be non-serious too often and fall for cheap tricks more often.


I guess I don't know how to articulate it, but to me it makes total sense why she would be edgier and more passionate after her match, especially after a loss, when she's feeling the immediate effect of whatever just happened and can allow that to impact her mood, tone, and delivery. 

Like, you're gonna be different talking about a challenge you're preparing to take on that you havent yet, then you are in the aftermath having either completed or failed at that challenge, is what I'm saying.

The moveset thing is a whole different issue. They cant have her busting out falcon arrows or weirdass submissions in 8 minute TV matches (with commercials) against Carmella or whoever.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Opened the show, had a match later in the show and also had a backstage segment....


You can't put it on her, if the viewers weren't even there in the first place.
The jobber six pack challenge is what was advertised, not her. 



JC00 said:


> BTW the hour Sasha/Charlotte had their Falls Count Anywhere (Nov 28th)match had 3.03 million viewers.
> 
> Their match on the Ocotber 3rd RAW the hour their match took place had 2.6 million viewers.
> 
> The hour the fatal 4 way match took place this past Monday had 3.47 million viewers


Ok then...two are in the middle of football season. One is two weeks after wrestlemania. What's the point you are trying too make here? "Oh Charlotte isn't a draw", none of the fulltime main roster guys are proven big ratings draws, this isn't new.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> I guess I don't know how to articulate it, but to me it makes total sense why she would be edgier and more passionate after her match, especially after a loss, when she's feeling the immediate effect of whatever just happened and can allow that to impact her mood, tone, and delivery.
> 
> Like, you're gonna be different talking about a challenge you're preparing to take on that you havent yet, then you are in the aftermath having either completed or failed at that challenge, is what I'm saying.
> 
> The moveset thing is a whole different issue. They cant have her busting out falcon arrows or weirdass submissions in 8 minute TV matches (with commercials) against Carmella or whoever.


That character change never comes to tv which is the problem. Characters have to change and grow not rest on their laurels like they are doing with Becky. 

She has looked unmotivated or has sleepwalked through her matches before because of her lazy and repetitive booking.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> Smackdowns ratings were down big this week. Becky wasnt on Smackdown this week.
> 
> Makes u think


lol? really? :lol


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

SmackDown had all their women on apart from Becky this week


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Given all the low-mid carders gunning for pivotal positions on the card. I wouldn't blame casual audiences for not caring about this week's episode of Smackdown. I guarantee you no one is tuning to see the Shining Stars in pivotal matches against American Alpha or a lot of the guys in that 6 pack challenge. 

Becky usually gets above average ratings in episodes of Smackdown where she's advertised in, is pretty popular with casual audiences and gets pretty good reactions on house shows.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> SmackDown had all their women on apart from Becky this week


Raw had every women featured as well except for Summer Rae(injured all year) and Paige(Paige). You can't make that shit up. They better have something big happen for Becky this year. I'm really getting fed up. 

It's just sad I have to wish for a heel turn just for her to get booked better. This is why some faces are harder to get over these days, they keep treating them like shit with no payoff.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

If her tweets are anything to go by, they're going full steam ahead on this Elsworth thing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854495640327528448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854822340366094336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854897933187198976
There are valid complaints to be had Becky being reduced to comedy segments with James Elsworth. I get that, and I will not try to change your mind. But at least its a unique thing in this day and age in WWE if she actually gets to have a match with a man, even if he only fits the definition of that loosely, and if that "match" is mostly her throwing him around. And at least she's genuinely, legitimately funny, and with the way this shows been going this could easily be the bright spot.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> If her tweets are anything to go by, they're going full steam ahead on this Elsworth thing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854495640327528448
> ...


I actually want this match to happen. It's a good feud to develop her character more and to show off more of her range. Now if they actually let Becky talk, the division moves forward and things get done.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I think the Elsworth feud is actually good for Becky, in the same way the Team Hell No comedy stuff was really good for Daniel Bryan.

Charlotte's gonna win the title and Becky's the only person with enough credibility to take it off of her so there's no need to rush.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I hope the title match at Backlash isn't a 6 pack challenge. I've seen enough of them to last a lifetime. I always hated the everyone gets a title match mentality. It makes the title feel less prestigious to me. Multi-man/woman number 1 contender's matches do the job much better, tells stories and starts feuds just as effectively as 6 pack challenges.

I'd honestly rather see Becky face Ellsworth in a feud than be in another 6 pack challenge.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> If her tweets are anything to go by, they're going full steam ahead on this Elsworth thing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854495640327528448
> ...


I'm all for it. Imagine Becky beating someone who has 3 wins against Aj Styles. She really would be the Lass that runs the Class. Just give Becky something to do WWE. She hasn't had anything to do since the Mickie feud a month in a half ago. If Becky doesn't win the title this year I think i'm going to have to take a break from wrestling for a bit. It's starting to not be fun anymore when my Favs keep getting treated like shit so much.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I already quit watching wrestling because of what they've done to becky


----------



## TraumaCaspian (Apr 24, 2013)

When Charlotte wins, Becky should be the first person on Smackdown to take the title from her


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

TraumaCaspian said:


> When Charlotte wins, Becky should be the first person on Smackdown to take the title from her


If this doesn't happen to her again she should be fine.









Unfortunately my negative WWE senses are tingling and could see Nikki Bella coming back and beating Charlotte for the title(like Nikki fucking needs it). Asuka coming up to beat Charlotte for the title would probably be worse for Becky because I don't know why Vince would push Asuka more then Becky knowing his history with Gail Kim and Asuka's bad english and her age. Does Vince even really give a shit about wrestling ability? That's when you'll know what Vince really thinks of Becky.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> If this doesn't happen to her again she should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WWE would so do something stupid like this, especially now with the whole Cena/Nikki engagement. I REALLY hope that doesn't happen. My dream is to see Becky as 2x SD Woman's champion v.s Charlotte and retaining over Charlotte.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> If this doesn't happen to her again she should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she ever actually comes back, Nikki's neck is too fucked up for them to put the title on her I think. She could barely work house shows or singles matches without gimmicks out the ass during her last run.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Raw had every women featured as well except for Summer Rae(injured all year) and Paige(Paige). You can't make that shit up. They better have something big happen for Becky this year. I'm really getting fed up.
> 
> It's just sad I have to wish for a heel turn just for her to get booked better. This is why some faces are harder to get over these days, they keep treating them like shit with no payoff.


I really don't get why they didn't have her on, too much to hope they are holding her back to feud with Charlotte once she wins the title?



adudeirl said:


> If her tweets are anything to go by, they're going full steam ahead on this Elsworth thing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854495640327528448
> ...


it seems like kind of a waste of her to be having her beat up a thing like Ellsworth tbh, but I guess it would at least have her on the show, right now she's not even getting to beat him up -_-


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> I really don't get why they didn't have her on, too much to hope they are holding her back to feud with Charlotte once she wins the title?
> 
> 
> 
> it seems like kind of a waste of her to be having her beat up a thing like Ellsworth tbh, but I guess it would at least have her on the show, right now she's not even getting to beat him up -_-


Becky/Charlotte is a big feud and she would need something to do in the meantime. No way should it be her 1st feud. 

Becky feuding with say Ellsworth is a perfect way of adding new layers to her character and to give it direction.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


jesus


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855523919155134464


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Jesus Christ Becky. :sodone

You're already hot, and powerful as fuck to boot. :becky2


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

WTF. Becky's on BEAST MODE.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855592990991167489
fuckin destroyed him


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

She should show off her abs more


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MMMMD said:


> She should show off her abs more


she has body image issues and doesnt want to


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> she has body image issues and doesnt want to


Damn really? Her outfits suck as well 

Ah well, she looks good there


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MMMMD said:


> Damn really? Her outfits suck as well
> 
> Ah well, she looks good there


agreed on both points. I hope she sticks with something in the style of her Mania gear and not the weird leotard/jean short combo she's been sporting the past several months


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

She should definitely stay away from gear that makes it looks like she's wearing a leotard and jean shorts. 

I think she should keep with the Celtic Warrior theme and try different spins on it and different designs. That kind of gear makes her look badass and it gets her character over, maybe have it show some cleavage as well. I have always liked the leg tassels when they co-operate.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

http://cdn.inquisitr.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Alexa-Bliss-vs-Becky-Lynch-670x377.jpg

I like this ring gear personally.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Asuka842 said:


> http://cdn.inquisitr.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Alexa-Bliss-vs-Becky-Lynch-670x377.jpg
> 
> I like this ring gear personally.


I like the top,but hate the shorts.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

MMMMD said:


> She should show off her abs more


Agreed.

She should do what most of the women do and wear midriff-bearing gear in the ring.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Jericho-79 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> She should do what most of the women do and wear midriff-bearing gear in the ring.


Who could actively care?

She should wear whatever she is comfortable with.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

mshea1 said:


> Who could actively care?
> 
> She should wear whatever she is comfortable with.


Agreed.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

mshea1 said:


> Who could actively care?
> 
> She should wear whatever she is comfortable with.


I can't remember where I saw this, but I did read something about Becky being annoyed (in a playful way) that she had worked so hard on her abs and now they were getting her to cover them up. If Becky wants to wear what she is currently wearing, more power to her -- but if she wants to flash those abs it will only help her.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Charlotte vs. Becky is _the_ SmackDown Women's Title feud at the moment, and given that the plan is probably to hand Charlotte the keys to the kingdom, I'd like to see Becky win the SmackDown Women's Title in the near future in order to drop it off to Charlotte. So does she win it from babyface Naomi or do you transition it to a heel first? Natalya would make a great transitional champion in that sense. I'd much prefer her to either Tamina or Carmella anyway.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

The Wood said:


> Charlotte vs. Becky is _the_ SmackDown Women's Title feud at the moment, and given that the plan is probably to hand Charlotte the keys to the kingdom, I'd like to see Becky win the SmackDown Women's Title in the near future in order to drop it off to Charlotte. So does she win it from babyface Naomi or do you transition it to a heel first? Natalya would make a great transitional champion in that sense. I'd much prefer her to either Tamina or Carmella anyway.


Charlotte is probably winning it from Naomi. I don't know if it's next week or at Backlash. Charlotte is already positioned ahead of Naomi and she's not even champion. Becky dropping it to Charlotte doesn't mean much when she already beats Becky in most of their matches. That feud is likely being saved for much later. Charlotte/Naomi is the feud at the moment.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

So after tonight is Becky now considered the ultimate women babyface in WWE right now? Bayley attacking Alexa was pretty underhanded and not face like(like that 5 on 1 beat down before SVS). Bayley turning her back on Alexa is also probably the dumbest thing that even Becky's booking couldn't surpass. Even Naomi attacked first against Charlotte last week. Becky really is the women Sting.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> So after tonight is Becky now considered the ultimate women babyface in WWE right now? Bayley attacking Alexa was pretty underhanded and not face like(like that 5 on 1 beat down before SVS). Bayley turning her back on Alexa is also probably the dumbest thing that even Becky's booking couldn't surpass. Even Naomi attacked first against Charlotte last week. Becky really is the women Sting.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

JC00 said:


>


Wasn't that after Alexa went on a stereotypical bordering on racist tirade? It was a clear carry over from the 1st contract signing.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

JC00 said:


>


Did you not see the first contract signing? That's Becky being smart. She remembered.






Once again disproved your ass. Like the time you said Becky has never beaten Alexa clean without being La Lynchadora after you listed all the times Alexa beat Becky. Then I showed you this video.






Don't test me dude.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

JC00 said:


>


Yeah nobody should ever punch noted racist Alexa Bliss


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I feel Becky definitely needs character direction/development at the moment. They could have gave Becky more to really sink her teeth in her feuds especially against Alexa and Mickie when it comes to character development. 

I'm hoping Becky doesn't make the save tonight for Charlotte to help her turn face. People are expecting a swerve now with Natalya/Tamina/Carmella interfering in the title match.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I would imagine Becky been left of tv again tonight, It makes sense for storylines going forward, Theirs no reason for her to get involved with the title match at the moment


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Skyblazer said:


> I feel Becky definitely needs character direction/development at the moment. They could have gave Becky more to really sink her teeth in her feuds especially against Alexa and Mickie when it comes to character development.


My exact thoughts.

I didn't really get into Becky's feuds on SD last year because they seems so lifeless.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Jericho-79 said:


> My exact thoughts.
> 
> I didn't really get into Becky's feuds on SD last year because they seems so lifeless.


I wouldn't say lifeless, just unnecessarily 1 sided. Becky never had anything to work with in the Mickie feud and little to nothing in the Alexa feud. Say you can write a feud to get both wrestlers more over then do it. It just felt like they wanted to get Alexa over at the expense of Becky which was dumb, it only showed how amateur these writers really are.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

`I think we're all hoping WWE is building up Charlotte vs Becky for Summerslam, but it will probably end up a 3 on 3 tag match.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Yeah nobody should ever punch noted racist Alexa Bliss


I've seen this a few times and I honestly don't remember what she said. Someone want to point me in the right direction?


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

starsfan24 said:


> I've seen this a few times and I honestly don't remember what she said. Someone want to point me in the right direction?


It was during one of the contract signing segments. I remember Alexa going on about lucky charms, 4 leaf clovers and mentioning about how Becky should go back to her potato farm.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

starsfan24 said:


> I've seen this a few times and I honestly don't remember what she said. Someone want to point me in the right direction?


The 2nd contract signing where Becky wound up through a table(of course). Alexa even brought up Becky's accent(sure backstage loved that one). Then Becky vowed revenge on that "little bitch" and 5 days later loses the title in a tables match. Typical Becky booking.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> The 2nd contract signing where Becky wound up through a table(of course). Alexa even brought up Becky's accent(sure backstage loved that one). Then Becky vowed revenge on that "little bitch" and 5 days later loses the title in a tables match. Typical Becky booking.


That pissed me off so much. It was one of the most one-sided feuds ever


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> It was during one of the contract signing segments. I remember Alexa going on about lucky charms, 4 leaf clovers and mentioning about how Becky should go back to her potato farm.





ThEmB0neZ said:


> The 2nd contract signing where Becky wound up through a table(of course). Alexa even brought up Becky's accent(sure backstage loved that one). Then Becky vowed revenge on that "little bitch" and 5 days later loses the title in a tables match. Typical Becky booking.


Thanks. I appreciate the responses.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I still find it pretty funny that Becky's reactions are more positive than Bayley's when in NXT this was completely unheard of. All Becky needs is a good feud to help get her scrappy underdog character back on track, to build and develop it more and to give it a direction and a goal. That could be any heel on Smackdown really. Carmellsworth and Charlotte are sure bets.

I feel Smackdown would benefit more with heel authority figures though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Sup!

Back in January I left the thread and stopped following Becky's career, and I kept myself spoiler free (more or less) until today. I have checked the spoiles and I have mixed feeling about them. On one hand, the mark inside of me is livid by how Becky was booked this whole time, and that in the end she didn't get her revenge, like many said she would. On the other hand I have been wanting Becky to leave this company even when she was still the champion so the worse she's booked the more real my dream of indy-Rebecca gets.

With that said, giving yourself a break does miracles. It felt wonderful not to be bothered by WWE's insultive, unprotective booking towards Becky every single Tuesday. I feel like Asuka842, Themb0nez and Retor would benefit from it the most, since I feel like they get upset by her booking the most (which shows that you care :becky). For me, it really helped think about Becky in a more positive way, since she wouldn't make me feel miserable every single week. The first step is the hardest, the moment when you realise that you won't be seeing your favourite for the next *however long* really guts you, but I think that now, that Becky is arguably on the lowest point in her career (I mean, she's off TV ffs) it's the best opportunity to make that step. I'm definitely staying away from her career for longer, there is nothing WWE can offer with her that I would want to watch, I'm in permament denial since TLC, so I wont be staying on this thread (it's SDL today, so I'm starting my spoiler free break right now, feel free to PM me if anything). 

So, yeah, I encourage you to go ahead and try it yourself, the thread will be left with few people that don't mind her booking which in process will turn it into a happier place and hopefully bring in new fans, and those who are sickened of the shit she had to deal with for the last years will get some "rest". Really reccomended :becky

Straight Fyiah ya all! (you too JCole :lol)!


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

She's off tv for storyline reasons, Some people just enjoy whinging I guess


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> She's off tv for storyline reasons, Some people just enjoy whinging I guess


They do. There's no sign that Becky is unhappy with things. If anything it is the opposite. They are just establishing others. 

I thinking Becky should or would want to leave WWE is the rantings of a loon.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

She has been kept off tv for storyline reasons and tonight shows that it works because the chants she got at the end of the show were good, It looks like she will side with Naomi & Charlotte but i think she will turn on Charlotte down the road, Fans just need to sit back and enjoy the ride


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

well at least Beckys hair looked good for the 30 seconds she was on screen


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Becky usually comes out for the save when people are in trouble. I'd laugh if they tried to turn Becky heel. This could either really work or backfire in hilarious fashion.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I do like the dynamic of what she's doing now. Naomi is the champion, Charlotte is the new top player, all the other women are jealous and Becky is the one caught in the middle.

She's not going to join the other jealous women but she has her own past with Charlotte and also wants to be champion herself obviously.

In a way she's Sting and the heels are the NWO. It's toned by about 1000x but you get the point.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> Becky usually comes out for the save when people are in trouble. I'd laugh if they tried to turn Becky heel. This could either really work or backfire in hilarious fashion.


If booked right she could be one of the best heels in the company, She has always been a better heel


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

The Sting comparison seems pretty accurate.

Decision wise Becky seems to be caught in the middle in between the heel group (Natalya, Carmella and Tamina) who have pure jealousy for Charlotte who is the new hot prospect and Naomi the champion. Becky doesn't trust Charlotte because of their rocky past and probably won't help the heel group in which she shouldn't.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> If booked right she could be one of the best heels in the company, She has always been a better heel


The problem is the lack of quality faces. Naomi is the 3rd most over of the faces and she has already peaked. Charlotte as a face is always in question. My point is Becky may get cheered if they tried to turn her heel like Sting.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> The problem is the lack of quality faces. Naomi is the 3rd most over of the faces and she has already peaked. Charlotte as a face is always in question. My point is Becky may get cheered if they tried to turn her heel like Sting.


Most heels get cheered nowadays, I just like the thought of Becky getting more edgy and she gets rid of the scripted face promos and she can be more of a bad ass were I think she is at her best


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky on Talking Smack just blew the 'which side will she join?' thing out of the fuckin water


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> Most heels get cheered nowadays, I just like the thought of Becky getting more edgy and she gets rid of the scripted face promos and she can be more of a bad ass were I think she is at her best


Say Becky keeps getting booked like Sting she will eventually get more edge without turning heel. Her keeping her values intact, conquering a heel Charlotte and winning the title is a fantastic pay-off. 

Say Charlotte keeps getting booked like Ric, she will go back heel.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> Say Becky keeps getting booked like Sting she will eventually get more edge without turning heel. Her keeping her values intact, conquering a heel Charlotte and winning the title is a fantastic pay-off.
> 
> Say Charlotte keeps getting booked like Ric, she will go back heel.


You're getting to caught up in this Sting comparison, It's 2017 promos are cut differently, it's all scripted only heels have a little bit of freedom


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> You're getting to caught up in this Sting comparison, It's 2017 promos are cut differently, it's all scripted only heels have a little bit of freedom



Becky pulling off the face role on the mic is more challenging and she should be praised and recognized for it.

No i'm not! Stop being cynical and think about it? Surfer Sting fell for the same crap Becky does like absurd finishes, distractions/traps, constantly getting betrayed.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> Becky on Talking Smack just blew the 'which side will she join?' thing out of the fuckin water


Which was obvious anyway. Becky was never going to side with Carmella or Nattie and especially Ellsworth. It would be so out of character. I love this fight your own battles Becky. Loved how she called out Bryan for rewarding bad behavior/cheaters too. The We Want Becky chants at the end were cool and hopefully backstage took notice. 1 strong push for Becky WWE, is that too much to ask?


@meele When Becky starts jobbing clean and only on main event i'll probably take a break. Though if she doesn't have another title run or a strong feud that last 2 months in 2017 then i'll start earlier. BTW she did get some promo time on SD and was on TalkingSmack tonight.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

meele said:


> Sup!
> 
> Back in January I left the thread and stopped following Becky's career, and I kept myself spoiler free (more or less) until today. I have checked the spoiles and I have mixed feeling about them. On one hand, the mark inside of me is livid by how Becky was booked this whole time, and that in the end she didn't get her revenge, like many said she would. On the other hand I have been wanting Becky to leave this company even when she was still the champion so the worse she's booked the more real my dream of indy-Rebecca gets.
> 
> ...


I quit watching after TLC. I just read what happens.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They could do something with Charlotte where she's still a heel overall and has a massive ego. She just happens to genuinely like Becky, who's a top babyface.

Not that I expect them to be that nuanced or interesting, but it's an idea.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh and I forgot to mention Becky really is a treasure.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> They could do something with Charlotte where she's still a heel overall and has a massive ego. She just happens to genuinely like Becky, who's a top babyface.
> 
> Not that I expect them to be that nuanced or interesting, but it's an idea.


this is really the only way that this can go that serves any sort of purpose.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> Becky pulling off the face role on the mic is more challenging and she should be praised and recognized for it.
> 
> No i'm not! Stop being cynical and think about it? Surfer Sting fell for the same crap Becky does like absurd finishes, distractions/traps, constantly getting betrayed.


She has been praised for it, It does not mean she has to do the same thing over and over again, Their is nothing wrong with tweaks to a character and her booking is nothing like Stings, Somebody mentions it and people jump on the bandwagon 

It's 2017 fans are different today, Do you know what they call someone who keeps fallen for the same thing over and over again?

:TayL


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Loved that Becky didn't come out to attempt to help Naomi or/and Charlotte last night. It's some good character progression as it shows she's (finally) gettting smarter.

Becky at this stage appears to be the destination as far as the narrative of SD's women's division right now. There's a lot of stuff going on, but ultimately it feels like they're building towards a nice Becky moment. Or a heel turn - in which case, ew. Don't get me wrong. Becky can be a fuckin' great heel. She was a total cunt (kayfabe) back before WWE and could really piss off crowds and it was beautiful. But SD needs faces, and Becky right now is still the most popular face on SD, and maybe on either roster right now.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Loved that Becky didn't come out to attempt to help Naomi or/and Charlotte last night. It's some good character progression as it shows she's (finally) gettting smarter.
> 
> Becky at this stage appears to be the destination as far as the narrative of SD's women's division right now. There's a lot of stuff going on, but ultimately it feels like they're building towards a nice Becky moment. Or a heel turn - in which case, ew. Don't get me wrong. Becky can be a fuckin' great heel. She was a total cunt (kayfabe) back before WWE and could really piss off crowds and it was beautiful. But SD needs faces, and Becky right now is still the most popular face on SD, and maybe on either roster right now.


I just don't get where its gonna go that would benefit anyone involved. Like, we already knew Becky is a woman of high morals, character, and integrity. I guess this sorta ingrains it in her a little bit more, but she's already far and away the most over and 'good' woman on the roster anyway. 

Nattie's faction of geeks isnt gonna last long, because they take up half the division so theres not a lot they can do, and the second one of them gets the belt (if that were to happen) the other 2 would immediately turn on the one that won, and whos gonna care about that?

I guess Naomi benefits because she gets to cling to her title longer. Because thats a thing everyone wants to see.

Plus the last thing the woman's division as a whole needs is more relatively meaningless 'Faction warz' 6 person tags. But thats a whole other thing.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Anyone that knows anything about Becky's career would tell you she would be one of the best heels in the company and she would have a little more freedom with her promos, I for one hope she turns heel


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Anyone that knows anything about Becky's career would tell you she would be one of the best heels in the company and she would have a little more freedom with her promos, I for one hope she turns heel


Shes _the_ best babyface in the company right now though. Heel turns, especially for someone thats actually super over as a face and thats actually good at it in an age where the crowd just reacts however the hell they want, are hella lazy imo. Sure, she would be good at it, but everyones good at being a heel. And whats she gonna do? Betray fuckin Naomi of all people? What an impact that'd have.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> I just don't get where its gonna go that would benefit anyone involved. Like, we already knew Becky is a woman of high morals, character, and integrity. I guess this sorta ingrains it in her a little bit more, but she's already far and away the most over and 'good' woman on the roster anyway.
> 
> Nattie's faction of geeks isnt gonna last long, because they take up half the division so theres not a lot they can do, and the second one of them gets the belt (if that were to happen) the other 2 would immediately turn on the one that won, and whos gonna care about that?
> 
> ...


High morals eh? Well, if they were _that_ high, she'd have come and made the save for babyface Naomi and her BF Charlotte, but she _didn't_. She may not have joined the New Wench Order, but she didn't _not_ join it either. 

Old Becky would have just come out to help Naomi & Charlotte, even though both of them (and everyone else in the ring) has turned on her at some point. This Becky didn't. 

This is very similar to a particular WCW storyline, and unusually, a storyline that _wasn't_ terrible.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> Shes _the_ best babyface in the company right now though. Heel turns, especially for someone thats actually super over as a face and thats actually good at it in an age where the crowd just reacts however the hell they want, are hella lazy imo. Sure, she would be good at it, but everyones good at being a heel. And whats she gonna do? Betray fuckin Naomi of all people? What an impact that'd have.



Their is many ways of doing it, All heels get cheered nowadays so it's more about given her a more edgy change in her character and she has mentioned many times she would love to be a heel because she knows her character and what she can do with it, Sometimes a few of you can't see pass next week, You have to sometimes think outside the box


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Crasp said:


> High morals eh? Well, if they were _that_ high, she's have come and made the save for babyface Naomi and her BF Charlotte, but she _didn't_. She may not have joined the New Wench Order, but she didn't _not_ join it either.
> 
> Old Becky would have just come out to help Naomi & Charlotte, even though both of them (and everyone else in the ring) has turned on her at some point. This Becky didn't.
> 
> This is very similar to a particular WCW storyline, and unusually, a storyline that _wasn't_ terrible.


She explained that on Talking Smack, basically saying "nah, I never had any help, you deal with this shit"



Zigglerpops said:


> Their is many ways of doing it, All heels get cheered nowadays so it's more about given her a more edgy change in her character and she has mentioned many times she would love to be a heel because she knows her character and what she can do with it, Sometimes a few of you can't see pass next week, You have to sometimes think outside the box


I mean I cant think of anything more 'cant see past next week' than just saying 'heel turn!' for no real reason.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> She explained that on Talking Smack, basically saying "nah, I never had any help, you deal with this shit"


... Exactly...


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> She explained that on Talking Smack, basically saying "nah, I never had any help, you deal with this shit"
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I cant think of anything more 'cant see past next week' than just saying 'heel turn!' for no real reason.


No real reason? Have you been watching her career in wwe? She has got turned on so many times that if she fell for the same crap again she would look like a bigger idiot so it makes full sense she would strike first

Blimey


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> No real reason? Have you been watching her career in wwe? She has got turned on so many times that if she fell for the same crap again she would look like a bigger idiot so it makes full sense she would strike first
> 
> Blimey


have you been watching the show? Because theres only 1 other face, and theres nobody else that can carry the load that she has.

The company is rotten with heels. Drowning in them, really. You can make her edgier and smarter without turning her heel


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> have you been watching the show? Because theres only 1 other face, and theres nobody else that can carry the load that she has.
> 
> The company is rotten with heels. Drowning in them, really. You can make her edgier and smarter without turning her heel


Naomi is a face, They could turn Charlotte face, She only needs a couple of feuds before the next draft or superstar shakeup, You're a short term thinker you need to think long term and for Becky it would be better for her and her character unless you want her to be always be the sidekick


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

The company needs quality protagonists in the worst way. Becky is very much needed on the face side. Turning her heel is right now is downright stupid.



Zigglerpops said:


> She has been praised for it, It does not mean she has to do the same thing over and over again, Their is nothing wrong with tweaks to a character and her booking is nothing like Stings, Somebody mentions it and people jump on the bandwagon
> 
> It's 2017 fans are different today, Do you know what they call someone who keeps fallen for the same thing over and over again?
> 
> :TayL


Before she would have run out to make the save, but this time she didn't. There is something different right there. I give you proof of Becky's being booked similar to Sting and you say there isn't any evidence.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> The company needs quality protagonists in the worst way. Becky is very much needed on the face side. Turning her heel is right now is downright stupid.


Why? They have shown they are not going to do much with her as a face, She will get the odd big match but mostly she will be used to get Alexa and Carmella over and now possibly be someone for Charlotte to work with but as long as she is putting smiles on kids faces you find that ok, The funny part is you all whinge about her booking and now you want her to continue doing what she was doing and expecting things to change and once again I said I would like her to turn heel because I like the edgy Becky Lynch and anyone that has seen her career will tell you that is the best Becky Lynch, Puns and jokes ain't for me


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I posted this in Charlotte's thread but since it also applies to Becky and we are talking possible WCW parallels I thought it could go here too

I'm gonna put this wild theory of mine out there. I think that Charlotte naming her chase "A Strive for Five" is an Easter egg telling us that they are going to parallel Starrcade 83. The PPV was named "A Flair For The Gold" in honor of Ric's chase. I am about 90% sure that Ric coined the phrase himself. 

Harley Race was threatened by Ric and wanted him taken out so he put a bounty on his head. Bob Orton and Dick Slater took Ric out. My long shot theory is that Becky has made some sort of deal with Tamina, Nattie, and Carmella to try and take Charlotte out. Convinced them that it will hurt Charlotte more than anything if she reconciles with Charlotte temporarily only to eventually reveal it was her all along. If this crazy theory plays out then it will be Becky that takes the title off Naomi after the other three have kayfabe put Charlotte out of action for a few weeks. That's when it would be revealed that she was behind it as payback for the past. Which will create the double turn. 

It's crazy....I know. I know there are gaping holes. I'm sure it won't happen, but wanted to type it anyways.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

If they turn Charlotte face... _then_ there's a problem. Charlotte is a pretty great heel. She's literally the only decent female heel on SD right now. SD has *one* over face and *one* good heel. If Becky turns heel, the division falls appart. Charlotte could _temporarily_ turn "face" in order to advance the general storyline, but the division can't afford for that to last longer than 2 or maybe 3 PPV matches _at most_.



Genetically Superior said:


> I posted this in Charlotte's thread but since it also applies to Becky and we are talking possible WCW parallels I thought it could go here too
> 
> I'm gonna put this wild theory of mine out there. I think that Charlotte naming her chase "A Strive for Five" is an Easter egg telling us that they are going to parallel Starrcade 83. The PPV was named "A Flair For The Gold" in honor of Ric's chase. I am about 90% sure that Ric coined the phrase himself.
> 
> ...


Ha! _Ok_, that isn't the WCW parallel I see coming myself, but I _do_ like it a lot. It's possibly one of the few ways they could establish a heel Becky and Face Charlotte _in one sweep_ without it being a total failure.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> The company needs quality protagonists in the worst way. Becky is very much needed on the face side. Turning her heel is right now is downright stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Before she would have run out to make the save, but this time she didn't. There is something different right there. I give you proof of Becky's being booked similar to Sting and you say there isn't any evidence.


I could tell you she is been booked like 1000s of wrestlers from the past, Wrestling booking is like a roundabout they have done the same stories for decades and I could give you plenty of evidence for that too but it don't make it fact

Charlotte mentions in an interview that Becky is her sting and everyone jumps on the bandwagon, Just like they called her the female Ambrose

If I start comparing her to Ricky Steamboat, Someone who has good matches and was cheered by the crowd but never changed his character and got stale in the long run then I would not be to far from the truth


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Crasp said:


> If they turn Charlotte face... _then_ there's a problem. Charlotte is a pretty great heel. She's literally the only decent female heel on SD right now. SD has *one* over face and *one* good heel. If Becky turns heel, the division falls appart. Charlotte could _temporarily_ turn "face" in order to advance the general storyline, but the division can't afford for that to last longer than 2 or maybe 3 PPV matches _at most_.


Charlotte gets good reactions now, She has earned the respect of the fans when she says she's the best fans don't disagree with her


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> Charlotte gets good reactions now, She has earned the respect of the fans when she says she's the best fans don't disagree with her


And you think if she turns face she'll stay dirty and arrogant?

Almost everything great about Charlotte would likely disappear as soon as she turned face.

All face Charlotte would be left with are moonsaults, and unless you have an engaging character (which, as a heel, she very much has) flips don't mean a whole lot.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> I could tell you she is been booked like 1000s of wrestlers from the past, Wrestling booking is like a roundabout they have done the same stories for decades and I could give you plenty of evidence for that too but it don't make it fact
> 
> Charlotte mentions in an interview that Becky is her sting and everyone jumps on the bandwagon, Just like they called her the female Ambrose
> 
> If I start comparing her to Ricky Steamboat, Someone who has good matches and was cheered by the crowd but never changed his character and got stale in the long run then I would not be to far from the truth


The Sting comparisons have more to them than the Ambrose comparisons. 

There already is a change in character with Becky. Her character work has always been more subtle.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Crasp said:


> And you think if she turns face she'll stay dirty and arrogant?
> 
> Almost everything great about Charlotte would likely disappear as soon as she turned face.
> 
> All face Charlotte would be left with are moonsaults, and unless you have an engaging character (which, as a heel, she very much has) flips don't mean a whole lot.


So Becky should never turn heel because nobody is capable of been a face? Characters change all the time USOs changing to heel has made them even more compelling and they were over as babys with the kids

Becky can get anyone over as a heel but i have seen her play a heel herself and she can be sadistic and get anyone over as a babyface


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> The Sting comparisons have more to them than the Ambrose comparisons.
> 
> There already is a change in character with Becky. Her character work has always been more subtle.


As a babyface her character change is going from losing to Alexa to end up losing to Charlotte, it's been the same character change she had from getting turned on by Charlotte to getting turned on by Nattie, it's not subtle it's smacking you in the face


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> So Becky should never turn heel because nobody is capable of been a face? Characters change all the time USOs changing to heel has made them even more compelling and they were over as babys with the kids
> 
> Becky can get anyone over as a heel but i have seen her play a heel herself and she can be sadistic and get anyone over as a babyface


Usos's turned heel because their act was as stale as it could possibly and nobody cared about them anymore. Becky is still very much over. There's still plenty that can be done with face Becky.

And I know full well how great a heel Becky can be. I literally posted about it 2 or 3 posts back. But these days good heels tend to get over with the crowd as if they were a face when there are no credible faces who the crowd give a shit about. And when you have a cheered heel battling "faces" who aren't over, the product is almost always total shit.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Crasp said:


> Usos's turned heel because their act was as stale as it could possibly and nobody cared about them anymore. Becky is still very much over. There's still plenty that can be done with face Becky.
> 
> And I know full well how great a heel Becky can be. I literally posted about it 2 or 3 posts back. But these days good heels tend to get over with the crowd as if they were a face when there are no credible faces who the crowd give a shit about. And when you have a cheered heel battling "faces" who aren't over, the product is almost always total shit.


What I want more than anything is a more edgy character that's when she is at her best they don't even have to turn her heel if they need babyfaces just keep her as a baby, Just get rid of the puns and the straightfire and have a DTA attitude and I will be happy


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> So Becky should never turn heel because nobody is capable of been a face? Characters change all the time USOs changing to heel has made them even more compelling and they were over as babys with the kids
> 
> Becky can get anyone over as a heel but i have seen her play a heel herself and she can be sadistic and get anyone over as a babyface


 I'm saying that her arc is more compelling if she doesn't join the 3 heels opposing her, but also doesn't align with Naomi and Charlotte and goes her own way. Natalya was clearly being disingenuous in her promo with Becky. I get the feeling they'd kick Becky to the curb as soon as Charlotte is out of the way.

It makes sense to give Becky promo time next week to develop her character and give it direction while Naomi and Charlotte team up against 2 of the 3 heels that beat them up.

The crowd soured on the Usos not only because they were stale, but because they were associated with Roman Reigns the most hated man in the company.

Did I say she couldn't? I said she shouldn't.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> What I want more than anything is a more edgy character that's when she is at her best they don't even have to turn her heel if they need babyfaces just keep her as a baby, Just get rid of the puns and the straightfire and have a DTA attitude and I will be happy


I'm open to her character progressing into a more calculated and sociopathic face/tweener (though it's not something I'd personally do in the near future), and I've never liked the Straight Fiyah thing either... but... Please, don't take away the puns! I think the puns could actually work pretty well when presenting a more unsettling persona as the juxtaposition could really fuck with people.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Becky will probably get beat down by Tamina/Nattie/Carmella soon for not joining them and that is what will drag her into the feud, Now if Charlotte turns on Becky again then it makes her look like a bigger idiot, After all you would need to be one if you don't learn from your mistakes, It makes sense that becky would strike first and play off the story that she has not forgotten what she did to her


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Crasp said:


> I'm open to her character progressing into a more calculated and sociopathic face/tweener (though it's not something I'd personally do in the near future), and I've never liked the Straight Fiyah thing either... but... Please, don't take away the puns! I think the puns could actually work pretty well when presenting a more unsettling persona as the juxtaposition could really fuck with people.


Edgy characters don't use puns


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> Edgy characters don't use puns


_Now_ who isn't able to think outside the box.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Crasp said:


> _Now_ who isn't able to think outside the box?


Someone who don't take characters serious when they have the mindset and act like a 6yo child


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Someone who don't take characters serious when they have the mindset and act like a 6yo child


2edgy4me


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

it's weird but for some reason as a becky fan, i'm the most comfortable and confident with her and her career NOW then i have in weeks.

to me it's obvious she's the NUMBER ONE face of the brand. All she needs is that one storyline to really put her over the edge.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm certainly intrigued to see where they're going with Becky now. I am getting the impression that this will lead to Becky v Charlotte somewhere down the line, and the 3 person group of Carmella, Naomi and Tamina are just a roadblock more than anything else. Naomi is a wild card despite being the champion, but Becky/Charlotte does jump out as the long term plan at the minute, and so it should be.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

My biggest concern is that they'll book Charlotte here like they booked her on Raw. And that wouldn't be a good thing for anyone else, including Becky.

Oh and as for her alignment, turning her heel would be incredibly stupid on WWE's part.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> I could tell you she is been booked like 1000s of wrestlers from the past, Wrestling booking is like a roundabout they have done the same stories for decades and I could give you plenty of evidence for that too but it don't make it fact
> 
> *Charlotte mentions in an interview that Becky is her sting and everyone jumps on the bandwagon*, Just like they called her the female Ambrose
> 
> If I start comparing her to Ricky Steamboat, Someone who has good matches and was cheered by the crowd but never changed his character and got stale in the long run then I would not be to far from the truth


I've been hearing the Sting comparisons way before that Charlotte interview and even before the Ride Along with Ric calling Becky Charlotte's Sting. When Becky starts carrying at Bat and is spotted up in the rafters will that convince you?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I've been hearing the Sting comparisons way before that Charlotte interview and even before the Ride Along with Ric calling Becky Charlotte's Sting. When Becky starts carrying at Bat and is spotted up in the rafters will that convince you?


Becky Lynch is booked like a female Sting. She’s a babyface who always tends to get overshadowed by others. She puts on great matches with whoever she works with and she always looks like a mug because anyone she teams up with turns on her to do a heel run.

Maybe it's true and the same people who whinge and moan about her booking want her to continue with the same babyface character lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> Becky Lynch is booked like a female Sting. She’s a babyface who always tends to get overshadowed by others. She puts on great matches with whoever she works with and she always looks like a mug because anyone she teams up with turns on her to do a heel run.
> 
> Maybe it's true and the same people who whinge and moan about her booking want her to continue to get booked the way she is lol


But you don't know if she turns heel she'll be treated better. Becky is a great face and people want her to be booked stronger and smarter as a face. I'm tired of this chasing the heel nonsense. Becky deserves a dominate face run as champ. . Becky still hasn't had that big pay off and turning her heel would be disappointing. That's why we don't want to turn her heel right now


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> But you don't know if she turns heel she'll be treated better. Becky is a great face and people want her to be booked stronger and smarter as a face. I'm tired of this chasing the heel nonsense. Becky deserves a dominate face run as champ. . Becky still hasn't had that big pay off and turning her heel would be disappointing. That's why we don't want to turn her heel right now


She won't be getting a long face run with the belt with Charlotte on the same roster


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I do find it laughable that Ric thinks of Bayley as her Shawn Michaels. I see Sasha as Shawn and Bayley as Steamboat. Becky is definitely Sting. Just paint her face black and white, give her a black trench coat and a black baseball bat and have her hit people with it. Don't have her coming from the ceiling though. Don't wanna risk another Owen Hart moment.




Zigglerpops said:


> She won't be getting a long face run with the belt with Charlotte on the same roster


Not if Charlotte is a heel.



Zigglerpops said:


> Someone who don't take characters serious when they have the mindset and act like a 6yo child


You must be thinking of the Horsewoman on RAW with the ponytail.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> I do find it laughable that Ric thinks of Bayley as her Shawn Michaels. I see Sasha as Shawn and Bayley as Steamboat. Becky is definitely Sting. Just paint her face black and white, give her a black trench coat and a black baseball bat and have her hit people with it. Don't have her coming from the ceiling though. Don't wanna risk another Owen Hart moment.


I never said it was never mentioned, I just think it's all codswallop




> Not if Charlotte is a heel.


If Charlotte is a heel she will have the title more often than not and when she does not have it she will get it back quick enough, Her run on RAW proves this, If fans of Becky wants her to have a long run with the title she needs to be a heel, They did not even give her a long run when her main opponent was Alexa, So anyone who thinks that will change with Charlotte on the same brand have took to many knocks to the head 




> You must be thinking of the Horsewoman on RAW with the ponytail.


I don't like puns


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


absolutely tragic that there arent more pictures of Becky with dogs


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> absolutely tragic that there arent more pictures of Becky with dogs


IKR! First and foremost she needs to find A DOG. Not some oversized lab rat rockin' a purple afro.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Papadoc81 said:


> IKR! First and foremost she needs to find A DOG. *Not some oversized lab rat rockin' a purple afro*.



Sasha?>




I'm sorry I just had to. You set it up so good.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> Becky is definitely Sting. Just paint her face black and white, give her a black trench coat and a black baseball bat and have her hit people with it.


I agree



















A bit of a fantasy booking for me would be to have Balor give Becky a small talk, tell her he's known her a for a longtime and just like him, there's another side, another side that she should unleash. Becky would say that she can't control that other side like Finn, ..still she gives it a go because he convinves her and says he'll be there to help her, and the demonic Becky starts taking over as weeks pass by, till she's evil all the way, then have Balor try to help her to no avail.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Papadoc81 said:


> IKR! First and foremost she needs to find A DOG. Not some oversized lab rat rockin' a purple afro.


I hope that when she actually gets a dog she sets up an instagram for it and takes videos of it doing stuff and commentates during them with funny voices pretending its the dog talking.

I've thought about this too much


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'd be rad if it was canon that all Irish wrestlers some type of connection to ancient gaelic mythology. Becky is obviously Brigid, Goddess of Fire.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

That said I really hope the title match is not a 6 pack challenge at Backlash. Presentation is key and everyone getting a title shot at once devalues the title shot, the division and everybody in it.

Raw never had this problem because most of their title shots were 1 on 1 so when the performer gets that title shot it is a big deal.

As for Becky, developing away from everyone is key here. She should not be another body in a multi-woman title match or a tag match. She looked so much more valuable on Smackdown last tuesday than she has looked since early brand split.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

JDP2016 said:


> I do find it laughable that Ric thinks of Bayley as her Shawn Michaels. I see Sasha as Shawn and Bayley as Steamboat. Becky is definitely Sting.


I'm not even sure why he used Shawn there as outside of the retirement match Shawn was not a big player in Ric's career. I see Bayley as being close to what Magnum TA was going to be, but I think Dusty is a closer comparison than Shawn. 

I'm not sure how you're getting Bayley as Steamboat over Sasha since Steamboat is always the guy people think of first when it comes to Ric's classic matches. If anything last year was an attempt to parallel 1989. 

Becky is definitely Sting here. Part of a stable together in PCB just as Sting was a Horsemen and Charlotte turned on Becky just as Ric did Sting.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice video that showcases many of her moves including ones from the Indies days.

8:26 is a great move that I wish to see again, the double springboard dropkick at 9:00 was also a great move she was famous for back in the day.



Genetically Superior said:


> I'm not even sure why he used Shawn there as outside of the retirement match Shawn was not a big player in Ric's career. I see Bayley as being close to what Magnum TA was going to be, but I think Dusty is a closer comparison than Shawn.
> 
> *I'm not sure how you're getting Bayley as Steamboat over Sasha since Steamboat is always the guy people think of first when it comes to Ric's classic matches.* If anything last year was an attempt to parallel 1989.
> 
> Becky is definitely Sting here. Part of a stable together in PCB just as Sting was a Horsemen and Charlotte turned on Becky just as Ric did Sting.


I think Bayley's the Steamboat as she's the natural face while Sasha's a natural heel.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I think Bayley's the Steamboat as she's the natural face while Sasha's a natural heel.


That's a fair point.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Nice video that showcases many of her moves including ones from the Indies days.
> 
> 8:26 is a great move that I wish to see again, the double springboard dropkick at 9:00 was also a great move she was famous for back in the day.


Yea there's a lot of moves she's never done yet or rarely does them. Like that Pentagon Dark move.
I wish she still used her Hard Knox move and as a secondary finisher.










Which for some reason Emma beat Becky with it last year. They weren't lying with Emma and her stealing.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> They weren't lying with Emma and her stealing.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858030913300647937


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Becky is at her best when she does not give a ....


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Crasp said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858030913300647937


Becky saying what all of WF is thinking.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Becky saying what all of WF is thinking.


Yea. It should've been called the Great Balls of Straight Fire. Stupid WWE.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I've lost hope in WWE ever giving Becky a serious push


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

can we wait until we figure out what the hell she's doing next before we start with that again?


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> can we wait until we figure out what the hell she's doing next before we start with that again?


its obvious that WWE is going to turn charlotte face and make her the top face of the SD womens division


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

It does not matter what she does you will have people on here who will whinge whatever she does and tell her she she should give up her job because of her booking lol


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

She will eat the pin at Backlash :frown2:


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> It does not matter what she does you will have people on here who will whinge whatever she does and tell her she she should give up her job because of her booking lol


Well Becky fans don't have any reason to be optimistic right now. Chances are good that Charlotte is going to be the new top face on SD even though Becky should be


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Do people really think that Becky would be booked well even as a heel? Because:

-WWE is obsessed with the idea of "cowardly chickenshit heels." So Becky would almost certainly be portrayed that way if she went heel.

-They were letting heel Charlotte beat babyfaces CLEAN left and right. So babyface Charlotte, oh she'd be booked to kick Becky's ass every step of the way most likely.

-Becky wasn't even allowed to get a decisive victory/good payoff against freaking Alexa. So is she going to get one against Charlotte, whom WWE has been pushing as their "golden girl" for years now. Nope.

-Etc.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> Well Becky fans don't have any reason to be optimistic right now. Chances are good that Charlotte is going to be the new top face on SD even though Becky should be


Let me guess you are going to threaten never to watch wwe again and send Becky fan mail to tell her to quit her job in protest


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Asuka842 said:


> Do people really think that Becky would be booked well even as a heel? Because:
> 
> -WWE is obsessed with the idea of "cowardly chickenshit heels." So Becky would almost certainly be portrayed that way if she went heel.
> 
> ...


Nah, She'll still be booked like shit. They don't value her at all, they just see her as enhancement talent. But as a heel she'll get to play a new character and give us probably a few good moments between millions of shitty ones. It sucks to be a Becky fan but it is what it is, I gotto keep looking forward for that 1 out of 100 moments.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> Let me guess you are going to threaten never to watch wwe again and send Becky fan mail to tell her to quit her job in protest


I already gave up on WWE after TLC. I won't watch again unless she wins the title


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

Before leaving the thread again, I wanna add my few cents, as, I'm pretty sure I just came up with a really good theory/explanation as to why Becky has been booked like such a bad champ, and depushed from her "main babyface" status. I have no idea how much probability this theory has, but if it's true, it would make Becky's recent months a bit less painful.

So, at the SDL before No Mercy Becky got pinned with a splash from Bliss, for the last time ever. Then she was unable to compete at NM due to a health issue, and all we know is that she had "something removed", likely from her stomach. After missing a few weeks she came back and did a talking segment where she got beaten up and the next week, she took a pinfall, again, from a DDT this time around. 

Now, first of all, I think that the reason why they did that was because WWE thinks that something that happened on a weekly a few weeks ago is long forgotten, which is probably partially true (I remember this stuff, because I went through it a bunch of times while discussing it). In this case the lead up to NM was: a talking segment, a beatdown and taking a pin, which leads to a title defense. They did the exact same thing after she came back, a promo combined with a beatdown and a pin next week, leading to the match, they just reused the formula to get the same story going.

This is where stuff gets more "speculaty", and I have no idea if I'm anyhow right, but... I don't remember Becky taking a move that would impact her stomach in an likely uncontrollable, dangerous manner anytime in that period. Alexa beat Naomi with the splash, got an elimination with it at SS, but Becky was always getting the DDT. At first I thought that they just wanted to give Bliss a more heelish finish, but I think that the reason behind the transition to the DDT is different. I think that Becky couldn't take moves to the guts that could likely go wrong.

Think about it. It all makes sense. Sure Becky would get hit with a knee drop to the ribs, but it was from the ground, which is much easier to aim, unlike from a turnbuckle, here and there she would take a powerbomb or a slam, hell she even did a tables and a cage match, but they were always very safe. Noone ever got close to her stomach. And since Alexa got the DDT over, by beating the champ with it, the decided to stick with it. 
Now, is not being able to to take a stupid splash a good reason to depush someone and take the title from? Of course not. The thing is, if you are a wrestling promoter and Becky gets injured, and when she comes back, she tells you that she can't take big, risky moves to the gut, do you think that that's really it? The thing with Becky is that she's tough as shit, and if I was a booker, I would be concerned that she might be lowballing her health status. The creative might have been concerned that keeping the championship on Becky might be stepping on thin ice, so they gave it to Alexa. 
What I'm saying is that Becky might not have been at 100% when she came back, what if that health issue would have made her have leave for a few more weeks again? Do we keep the title on her again, and then take it back for sure when she comes back? Or they we just vacant it from her this time? I think that this might be what caused Becky to appear so drawn back in her first title defense, and why they took her away from the title picture.

And why didn't they put the title back on her? Maybe because that feud would have started getting way too long, and with Nikki leaving, they needed a new big babyface? Or maybe they didn't want the "they're hot potatoing the title just like on Raw", which they ended up kinda doing anyways? Or both?

I'm really, really trying to look for positives, and I have no idea if there is any truth to what I just said, but if there is then I understand WWE's decision... at least to a small degree.

Then again it's much more likely that they just didn't care about protecting Becky and were dicks to her, which some of her RTWM booking would suggest, but let's hope for the best, I guess.

Fyiah! :becky


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

meele said:


> Before leaving the thread again, I wanna add my few cents, as, I'm pretty sure I just came up with a really good theory/explanation as to why Becky has been booked like such a bad champ, and depushed from her "main babyface" status. I have no idea how much probability this theory has, but if it's true, it would make Becky's recent months a bit less painful.
> 
> So, at the SDL before No Mercy Becky got pinned with a splash from Bliss, for the last time ever. Then she was unable to compete at NM due to a health issue, and all we know is that she had "something removed", likely from her stomach. After missing a few weeks she came back and did a talking segment where she got beaten up and the next week, she took a pinfall, again, from a DDT this time around.
> 
> ...


@10:15 she takes Alexa's knees to her stomach. This was last month


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

JC00 said:


> @10:15 she takes Alexa's knees to her stomach. This was last month


You didn't understand:

- Becky is probably fine right now, it's the autumn/early winter 2016 that I'm not so sure about

- knees to the gut, though they look more dangerous, are much more safe to perform, the splash is more likely to go wrong


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

JC00 said:


> @10:15 she takes Alexa's knees to her stomach. This was last month


I noticed in the tag match before No mercy they were incredibly careful with Becky.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

interesting poll for everyone to vote in


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858429537176215553


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> interesting poll for everyone to vote in
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858429537176215553


That poll seems like a trap.

Side Note: There's actual speculation and rumours that they will turn Becky heel soon and I am baffled. They should focus more on building that new faction up with wins over Naomi and Charlotte rather than turning a well loved face heel.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

meele said:


> Before leaving the thread again, I wanna add my few cents, as, I'm pretty sure I just came up with a really good theory/explanation as to why Becky has been booked like such a bad champ, and depushed from her "main babyface" status. I have no idea how much probability this theory has, but if it's true, it would make Becky's recent months a bit less painful.
> 
> So, at the SDL before No Mercy Becky got pinned with a splash from Bliss, for the last time ever. Then she was unable to compete at NM due to a health issue, and all we know is that she had "something removed", likely from her stomach. After missing a few weeks she came back and did a talking segment where she got beaten up and the next week, she took a pinfall, again, from a DDT this time around.
> 
> ...


See when I started reading I thought you were crazy. Then I thought about it and there is some truth. The DDT thing actually might be true because just look at Naomi's last match vs Alexa after Mania. Alexa hit the DDT on her Naomi and Naomi kicked out like it was a regular move(another instance making look Naomi better). Though Becky has lost to a german suplex and a leg trip in the past 2 months so a regular DDT beating Becky is not impossible. The not being able to take a top rope more is the reason for losing the title I think is to far fetched. Though being WWE it wouldn't surprise me. I also thought you were going to say something stupid about that rumor about Becky's injury. I'm glad you didn't.

In reality I think the plan was always for Naomi to win in her hometown at Wrestlemania. Just look at Naomi's last Manias. She tapped out to AJ at 31 then tapped out to Brie at 32. It was basically a participation award for Naomi. Becky was always supposed to lose at TLC because that's where she could lose it without Becky being pinned. They prolonged the feud because Naomi was out for 2 months. Also I think the Mickie signing had a effect on Becky as well. She signed around TLC so maybe that was another reason to cut short Becky's title run. So they came up with La Luchadora. WWE thought Becky vs Mickie could still keep Becky relevant while Alexa could hold on to the title. Where Becky would be at Wrestlemania if Mickie didn't sign or Naomi didn't get hurt? I really would like to know.


Edit: Eva was probably going to feud with Becky(instead of Mickie) after the Alexa feud or maybe Eva was supposed to win at Backlash instead of Becky. They started the feud at first(Becky and Eva) but Naomi started something with Eva also before Eva left. So Naomi was probably going to feud with Eva for her first feud.

@Jericho-79




Mic Skills sound good to me.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

The only time I see a Becky heel turn working is if she reverted back to her NXT character, where she wore Celtic warrior colors and had darker hair (not the fake ginger steampunk schtick she's had).

Still, her mic skills are kind of bad because of her accent.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Jericho-79 said:


> The only time I see a Becky heel turn working is if she reverted back to her NXT character, where she wore Celtic warrior colors and had darker hair (not the fake ginger steampunk schtick she's had).
> 
> Still, her mic skills are kind of bad because of her accent.


that doesnt make them bad, that just means you have trouble understanding her. Thats fine if you don't, but that doesn't make her bad at talking.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> that doesnt make them bad, that just means you have trouble understanding her. Thats fine if you don't, but that doesn't make her bad at talking.


Seriously and I still don't know how you don't understand her. I rarely never have trouble understand her and I was born in the USA from New York. When people say they can't understand her I immediately think they are just trying to be dicks or have a disability. I literally had someone say they understand Nakamura more then Becky. Nakamura says like just 3 words in English in his promos FFS. Becky has trouble with some words just like all Irish speakers but I still know what she were trying to say. Becky has proven that she's quick/witty and knows how to speak. A accent doesn't change that.


*To the people that have trouble understanding:* If you have trouble with Becky's accent come to me and i'll tell you what she's saying. Give me a promo with her and i'll translate it for you or i'll get my 7 year old niece Nye to do it. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Jericho-79 said:


> The only time I see a Becky heel turn working is if she reverted back to her NXT character, where she wore Celtic warrior colors and had darker hair (not the fake ginger steampunk schtick she's had).
> 
> Still, her mic skills are kind of bad because of her accent.


Becky's NXT heel character is outdated. On the main roster, it's better to start new than retread old glory.

Bayley is suffering because her mic skills are bad, got the title too soon and her character hasn't evolved from NXT.

Sasha's character right now is building and waiting for a heel turn. The question remains will she actually get booed against Bayley?

Becky isn't getting booed and I don't think she has ever received a single what chant, which is a sign she is good on the mic.


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> See when I started reading I thought you were crazy. Then I thought about it and there is some truth. The DDT thing actually might be true because just look at Naomi's last match vs Alexa after Mania. Alexa hit the DDT on her Naomi and Naomi kicked out like it was a regular move(another instance making look Naomi better). Though Becky has lost to a german suplex and a leg trip in the past 2 months so a regular DDT beating Becky is not impossible. The not being able to take a top rope more is the reason for losing the title I think is to far fetched. Though being WWE it wouldn't surprise me. I also thought you were going to say something stupid about that rumor about Becky's injury. I'm glad you didn't.
> 
> In reality I think the plan was always for Naomi to win in her hometown at . Just look at Naomi's last Manias. She tapped out to AJ at 31 then tapped out to Brie at 32. It was basically a participation award for Naomi. Becky was always supposed to lose at TLC because that's where she could lose it without Becky being pinned. They prolonged the feud because Naomi was out for 2 months. Also I think the Mickie signing had a effect on Becky as well. She signed around TLC so maybe that was another reason to cut short Becky's title run. So they came up with La Luchadora. WWE thought Becky vs Mickie could still keep Becky relevant while Alexa could hold on to the title. Where Becky would be at if Mickie didn't sign or Naomi didn't get hurt? I really would like to know.
> 
> ...


I think my explanation was a bit of a mess, so I'm gonna try to write a shorter, more straight-forward one.

Becky not being able to take big, risky moves to the gut, likely due to a recent surgery is a problem in itself, but not a major one. 
The major problem is that the health issue could be a ticking bomb. They stopped hitting her with the splash, since it was a risky move to take, but the splash isn't the only move that could damage her stomach. It could be a simple botched kick or a knee to the gut, or anything really that you see in every match all the time, and knowing that WWE might have thought "damn, if she really does get hurt as a champ AGAIN, it's gonna look really bad, we have to take the title from her, so that if she were to take a few weeks out for the second time, we wouldn't be missing the champion from the show anymore".

In other words, if your health status is such that it's not safe for you to take a big move, odds are that you could actually end up getting hurt with a small move aswell, so we can't afford keeping the title on you, since it might backfire if you were to actually get hurt.

I'm not buying the tables match thing, since they had her take pinfalls from Alexa during her run, and in the rematches following it, and were never too protective with Becky anyways.

I think that that's the reason why people like Sasha or Bray didn't get proper runs, because WWE is scared that they might end up getting hurt, which has already happened to them plenty of times. 

You can PM me about this if you want to, I really wanna keep myself from spoilers for a really long while, and having to come to the thread would make it kinda uncomfortable.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Turning becky heel and charlotte face will destroy flair since becky has elite face mic work and god level heel mic work while charlotte is super terrible as a face. Here comes beckys main event push!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I think the health issue is a non issue now. 

I'm not so sure Becky would get booed if they turned her heel, she may get cheered. Charlotte's mic skills as a face are a big question mark.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

meele said:


> I think my explanation was a bit of a mess, so I'm gonna try to write a shorter, more straight-forward one.
> 
> Becky not being able to take big, risky moves to the gut, likely due to a recent surgery is a problem in itself, but not a major one.
> The major problem is that the health issue could be a ticking bomb. They stopped hitting her with the splash, since it was a risky move to take, but the splash isn't the only move that could damage her stomach. It could be a simple botched kick or a knee to the gut, or anything really that you see in every match all the time, and knowing that WWE might have thought "damn, if she really does get hurt as a champ AGAIN, it's gonna look really bad, we have to take the title from her, so that if she were to take a few weeks out for the second time, we wouldn't be missing the champion from the show anymore".
> ...


Well then why didn't they take the belt off her in Glasgow then? I think the plan was to take it off her either way because it was a tables match. Dude if Becky was that fragile she wouldn't have that many matches when coming back. She had the Glasgow match 4 weeks after the injury and then competed at Survivor Series and a match with Nattie 2 days after and a tag team match before TLC and don't forget the house shows that all she did was wrestle Alexa. Then after TLC Becky still had many matches on TV and off. If Becky wasn't close to 100% I doubt she would still have many matches. The injury could be 1 of the reasons but not that she couldn't take big moves to the gut.

They had Becky take pinfalls to Alexa only by interference or a eyerake up to TLC(and after). You could say that the tables match was Alexa's cleanest win over Becky even though there was a eye rake in there also.(Becky basically got Strowman'd at TLC) You got to remember that there were no PPVs for SD for like 6 weeks after TLC. If Becky won at TLC the feud with Alexa would have to be over because that would be 2 straight wins over Alexa for the title. They needed to fill those 6 weeks so they put the title on Alexa to prolong it. Becky had no-one to work with as champ besides Carmella or Nattie(only heels left). Nattie Vs Becky just happened(literally) and Carmella just lost 2 straight PPV to Nikki. If you look at it Alexa winning makes sense. What happened after the cage match didn't though.

Well I started writing already so this is my last post to you.


Spoiler: Spoiler



1 word * Naomi*. She was injured 3 times in the last year and they put the title on her in a minute. Even after she got injured in her only title match they put it back on her anyway


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Well then why didn't they take the belt off her in Glasgow then? I think the plan was to take it off her either way because it was a tables match. Dude if Becky was that fragile she wouldn't have that many matches when coming back. She had the Glasgow match 4 weeks after the injury and then competed at Survivor Series and a match with Nattie 2 days after and a tag team match before TLC and don't forget the house shows that all she did was wrestle Alexa. Then after TLC Becky still had many matches on TV and off. If Becky wasn't close to 100% I doubt she would still have many matches. The injury could be 1 of the reasons but not that she couldn't take big moves to the gut.
> 
> They had Becky take pinfalls to Alexa only by interference or a eyerake up to TLC(and after). You could say that the tables match was Alexa's cleanest win over Becky even though there was a eye rake in there also.(Becky basically got Strowman'd at TLC) You got to remember that there were no PPVs for SD for like 6 weeks after TLC. If Becky won at TLC the feud with Alexa would have to be over because that would be 2 straight wins over Alexa for the title. They needed to fill those 6 weeks so they put the title on Alexa to prolong it. Becky had no-one to work with as champ besides Carmella or Nattie(only heels left). Nattie Vs Becky just happened(literally) and Carmella just lost 2 straight PPV to Nikki. If you look at it Alexa winning makes sense. What happened after the cage match didn't though.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, it wouldn't have made sense not to take it from her in Glasgow, (unless they didn't want to have her getting so many rematches for the next few months, I guess, I feel obliged to come up with any explanation, and as shit as this one is, I can't think of anything else). I really don't think that this part of my idea makes sense either, I just wanted to see if anyone connects the dots any further.

I think I got the "redoing the same storyline from the beginning after she returned from the injury" and "avoiding the use of the splash on her" correctly though.

See you in a few months (maybe) :becky


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

meele said:


> Fair enough, it wouldn't have made sense not to take it from her in Glasgow, (unless they didn't want to have her getting so many rematches for the next few months, I guess, I feel obliged to come up with any explanation, and as shit as this one is, I can't think of anything else). I really don't think that this part of my idea makes sense either, I just wanted to see if anyone connects the dots any further.
> 
> I think I got the "redoing the same storyline from the beginning after she returned from the injury" and "avoiding the use of the splash on her" correctly though.
> 
> See you in a few months (maybe) :becky



They had Becky win in Glasgow because they wanted Becky to get at least 1 title defense under her belt. She I guess was supposed to win at No Mercy with that foot on the rope finish and was moved to Glasgow and then they did repeat what they did before No Mercy. They did the foot on the rope finish to get a rematch for Alexa. Then they had Becky lose the title to get her a rematch. Since Naomi was out they kept having Becky getting screwed out of the title and fill weeks with the title rematches until Naomi and Mickie arrived. Unfortunately they arrived in February and rushed the feuds to Wrestlemania especially because of Naomi. Becky finally beating Alexa and then facing Heel Mickie was the way to go but they blew it with the Naomi situation. 


I agree there's some truth to the splash and Alexa using the DDT. Naomi kicking out of it like nothing was a telling sign. So your'e right about that. Just not her being de-pushed because of it.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Elret1994 said:


> Turning becky heel and charlotte face will destroy flair since becky has elite face mic work and god level heel mic work while charlotte is super terrible as a face. Here comes beckys main event push!!


Even without a heel turn Becky will eventually be pushed to the top. The division suffered when they depushed her last time. Giving Charlotte a mega push as a face could potentially be as disasterous as it was before her heel turn.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I think with Becky she should put her own spin on her transitions, moves, promos and stylize them in a way that makes them more appealing and unique to Becky. Figure out many ways to counter into the Dis-Arm-Her which is guaranteed to get a great pop. Style and showmanship always trump perfect execution anyway.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

december_blue said:


>


Clearly hating life and in sync with the typical tone of this thread.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

The Becky we see on t.v kinda feels neutered in the ring and held back on the mic on Smackdown because of management/bad scripting. In alot of her Smackdown feuds, I feel like she has a comeback or wants to sell a feud, but feels like she isn't allowed to at times.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like a few Becky fans are making a show of themselves on the forum again, This time to a wider audience and not just on this thread, A few of the posts are nothing short of embarrassing


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Looks like a few Becky fans are making a show of themselves on the forum again, This time to a wider audience and not just on this thread, A few of the posts are nothing short of embarrassing


uh, ok. what would you like us to do about this?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> uh, ok. what would you like us to do about this?


Didn't ask you to do anything no need to act like a child


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Didn't ask you to do anything no need to act like a child


I mean I dunno what relevance it has to anything then. So some Becky fans are making asses of themselves. What are we to do with this information.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> I mean I dunno what relevance it has to anything then. So some Becky fans are making asses of themselves. What are we to do with this information.


Didn't ask you to do anything now stop acting like a child


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Didn't ask you to do anything now stop acting like a child


ok, kid


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

mshea1 said:


> Clearly hating life and in sync with the typical tone of this thread.


Agreed, it was mentioned on another thread Alexa going over another of the 4HW that it is now an end of an era lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She's come a long way.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

i think it's pretty obvious that becky is NEVER getting a push. wwe only cares about pushing blonde women


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> i think it's pretty obvious that becky is NEVER getting a push. wwe only cares about pushing blonde women


take a deep breath and watch Becky try to open up a pineapple tin again


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> Looks like a few Becky fans are making a show of themselves on the forum again, This time to a wider audience and not just on this thread, A few of the posts are nothing short of embarrassing


Who? That 1 guy that coincidentally is 2 posts above me. 


@machomanjohncena Dude you got to stop making threads about Alexa. 1 is okay but over 3 is too much(even though it's funny). It's not healthy. Just be happy Alexa's not on the same show as Becky anymore. Bayley's her new Becky now.

Unfortunately Sasha not Bayley is going to be the 1 to take the title off of Bliss. Just like they had Naomi not Becky take it off of Bliss.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

I can see Bayley becoming the Becky of the RAW women's division.:side:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Jericho-79 said:


> I can see Bayley becoming the Becky of the RAW women's division.:side:












Pretty much.
I count my blessings every day that Alexa's on Raw away from Becky. Bayley will probably be Alexa's punching bag for now on until Naom....I mean Sasha comes in and takes the pay off. Poor Bayley.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Mango13 said:


>


Either she is dead tired or she put too much spray tan on again.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

I have to bring this up. Can someone tell me the last time Becky(WWE) released a new T-Shirt that wasn't of a artists painting of Becky? It's really infuriating that i'm watching videos of Becky from last year and she's still wearing the same fucking shirt that she's wearing now. How hard is it to make a new shirt? Becky's already given you material. Also can they make the shirt for everybody male/female/kids? I just don't get it. 

It's so easy WWE. Straight Fire and throw some flames on that bitch. Take my money. 



BTW did that poll that Becky won easily release that shirt? You know that poll Becky won but they thought Naomi would've won and instead Becky won so they decided to give Naomi a shirt too anyway. I bet if Naomi was last they would've gave everyone a shirt. Bunch of Aholes.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I have to bring this up. Can someone tell me the last time Becky(WWE) released a new T-Shirt that wasn't of a artists painting of Becky? It's really infuriating that i'm watching videos of Becky from last year and she's still wearing the same fucking shirt that she's wearing now. How hard is it to make a new shirt? Becky's already given you material. Also can they make the shirt for everybody male/female/kids? I just don't get it.
> 
> It's so easy WWE. Straight Fire and throw some flames on that bitch. Take my money.
> 
> ...


her last shirt came out in like June I think. The one that she wears all the time came out last march.

Here is the shirt from the poll, which isnt out yet and looks...well, its new at least.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Clever girl...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Actually really liked tonight. Becky's still getting great reactions. Glad they didn't turn her, Though they'll probably turn her at Backlash or soon after. She looked good tonight. I also understand why she didn't come out on top. The New Wench Order needs all the momentum they can get and it was 3(and Ellsworth) on 1.

Loved her acting tonight too









This Ellsworth feud might be my favorite Becky feud. If they don't end up in a singles match together i'm going to be really pissed.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I did get worked into thinking Becky would turn heel. Let's face it turning Becky would be pretty stupid. She had the crowd begging her not to do it, that's powerful.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

That wouldve been great if it happened next week.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/NFQ0loD.gif

Becky's outfit tonight


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Despite Becky terrible booking she still has the crowd the most invested of any woman on either roster. She controlled their emotions by faking the heel turn and then fighting back. This is why shes the true face of woman division.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I think Becky turning heel could happen pretty soon. WWE were not subtle at all tonight about wanting the fans to view Charlotte as a sympathetic hero. Maybe that's how it'll be from now on. Of course, she could also just immediately go back to her olds ways after the other baddies are dealt with. Both outcomes seem very possible.

Really, anything is better than both women staying babyface in the long term and Becky being stuck as Charlotte's little buddy again. 








I'll take more of this a thousand times before that rubbish.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Loved her acting tonight too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She should have gave him the Blex-Ploder instead of throwing him :becky


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I can buy Charlotte turning back heel over Becky now. Smackdown need more women heels on that Roster like Peyton Royce and Billie Kay with Asuka or Liv Morgan rounding out the cast.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> I can buy Charlotte turning back heel over Becky now. Smackdown need more women heels on that Roster like Peyton Royce and Billie Kay with Asuka or Liv Morgan rounding out the cast.


Well, they've got Lana coming, and she sure as shit isnt gonna be a face.

I'd like for the Iconic Duo to be that in the future but they've been too start-and-stop with them in NXT, calling them up now would be a little weird imo. Liv would be a better scrappy underdog than heel I think.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky killed it tonight. Had me fooled for a second.

I guess this is probably going to lead to a 6 woman tag at Backlash (ugh) but it is what it is. Her reactions are among the best on the show, and that's always a good sign.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Becky killed it tonight. Had me fooled for a second.
> 
> I guess this is probably going to lead to a 6 woman tag at Backlash (ugh) but it is what it is. Her reactions are among the best on the show, and that's always a good sign.


I feel like they might be doing Carmella vs Naomi since they had Carmella pin her last night.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd like Backlash to be a tripple threat: Naomi Vs. Charlotte Vs. Carmella. I don't think that's happening though.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

machomanjohncena said:


> I feel like they might be doing Carmella vs Naomi since they had Carmella pin her last night.


That is very possible, logically Carmella should be in line for a match. Perhaps the 6 woman tag will happen next week on SD instead, or maybe they'll do Naomi v Carmella + Becky and Charlotte v Natalya/Tamina at Backlash, or something along those lines.

My interest has certainly piqued anyway.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I've been digging the whole women's storyline on SD since the shake up.

That said, I would have held off Becky picking a side for awhile. I mean, the crowd was into it, they want her to get involved. But to me, you could have held off longer. Build anticipation. Build angst against both sides. So the eventual reaction for when she did get involved would have been even bigger.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

new becky shirt is out. i don't really like it

https://twitter.com/WShopUpdates/status/859496737018454018


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> I've been digging the whole women's storyline on SD since the shake up.
> 
> That said, I would have held off Becky picking a side for awhile. I mean, the crowd was into it, they want her to get involved. But to me, you could have held off longer. Build anticipation. Build angst against both sides. So the eventual reaction for when she did get involved would have been even bigger.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


agree 110%. Like, they could've saved that til next week at least, they're gonna be in the UK and the reaction would've been even bigger probably. Not that it wasn't big this week, it was! But had they given her more than half an hour to think about it, with her once again not getting involved this week, or if they had Charlotte also come to her for help before siding with them it could've been bigger. Though maybe they didnt have her meet with Charlotte for a reason. Like, she's not so much with them as she is against the heels.

WWE rushing things just for the sake of rushing things I guess.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> Well, they've got Lana coming, and she sure as shit isnt gonna be a face.
> 
> I'd like for the Iconic Duo to be that in the future but they've been too start-and-stop with them in NXT, calling them up now would be a little weird imo. Liv would be a better scrappy underdog than heel I think.


Doing very little in NXT doesn't indicate Main roster failure for the women. I was suggesting Liv to round out the face side and Billie and Peyton for the heel side.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm never watching WWE again unless Becky wins a title again


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I can't see them turning Becky anytime soon, especially this year. Too many uncertainties with the other women. So many plans can go wrong here and too many people not getting over like they want them to.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> I'm never watching WWE again unless Becky wins a title again


Good


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

So i'm glad that Becky wasn't apart of this leaking scandal. Even though there was rumors(that I never believed anyway). I do feel really bad for Charlotte though. It really hit me when I saw Charlotte and Becky outside the bus with each other. I like Charlotte but love her way more when I see Becky care for her, Love there friendship. Made me think what Becky must be feeling for her friend. It also hit me that I hope this stuff doesn't ever happen to Becky. Watching everyone shit on Charlottes body and making fun of her made me hope Becky would never have to be embarrassed like that or judged like that ever. The internet is really cruel. It will be interesting to see if this effects anything going forward in the storyline. This actually might get her more over as a face. 

If a leak does come out with Becky, I really don't know how i'd take it. I just hope it's not now with her finally being a main part of a storyline. Becky doesn't need another set back like the medical emergency at No Mercy. Becky should at least be a 2 time champ by halloween. Let's go Vince!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky seems like she'd be a really good friend to have


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I do have a bad feeling they will try to turn Becky heel despite the fact that the crowd loves her. The narrative is kinda ridiculous in that it's one of those frustration turns where doing the right thing gets you nowhere turns and then they will have her insult the crowd. It's hollow, forced and 9/10 is bs.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Just have it that Becky was the one who leaked the pictures.. Job done biggest heel in the company


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> Just have it that Becky was the one who leaked the pictures.. Job done biggest heel in the company


That's stupid! What does that have to do with anything and why are you so obsessed with Becky turning heel that you spew dumb crap?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> That's stupid! What does that have to do with anything and why are you so obsessed with Becky turning heel that you spew dumb crap?


You took it serious now that's stupid


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> You took it serious now that's stupid


I forgot those photos until you brought them up but okay. Heel Becky means they are likely going straight to Charlotte which is pretty dumb. The cold months are upon us and hardly anyone will be watching so why waste it?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> I forgot those photos until you brought them up but okay. Heel Becky means they are likely going straight to Charlotte which is pretty dumb. The cold months are upon us and hardly anyone will be watching so why waste it?


You could wait and allow it to play out before you whinge and moan, Just a thought


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> You could wait and allow it to play out before you whinge and moan, Just a thought


Her arc is more compelling as a face.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> Her arc is more compelling as a face.


If you knew anything about her career you would know she plays a better heel


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> If you knew anything about her career you would know she plays a better heel


The Rebecca Knox character worked so well back then because no one really knew who she was back in shimmer so heeling it up was so much easier. 

Road Dogg has likened the Sting comparison to Becky as well so I can see her going in a new direction, not neccessarily turning so who knows.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> The Rebecca Knox character worked so well back then because no one really knew who she was back in shimmer so heeling it up was so much easier.
> 
> Road Dogg has likened the Sting comparison to Becky as well so I can see her going in a new direction, not neccessarily turning so who knows.


Of course she's going to turn it's only a matter of when not if, Some of you are living in this wrestling bubble were reality does not apply, Vince wants Charlotte as his top babyface in the womens division so it's going to happen, Nothing else matters


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> Of course she's going to turn it's only a matter of when not if, Some of you are living in this wrestling bubble were reality does not apply, Vince wants Charlotte as his top babyface in the womens division so it's going to happen, Nothing else matters


How did Becky being Nikki's attacker go? 

Charlotte's career will likely be similar to Ric's in that he turned face and heel a lot.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> Just have it that Becky was the one who leaked the pictures.. Job done biggest heel in the company


That's probably the only way Becky would actually get booed against Charlotte. Though Paige talking about Charlottes dead brother still didn't erase her cheers so who knows. If Becky ever turns heel she should be like Neville a bad ass heel.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Some old school Becky

































































































And a link to the RingDivas video for those who may not have seen it:
https://embedy.cc/movies/clllSkRvdldzV2FOYkJUSjJ5R0h6RVNiY3dqMlRCVzR3aGpEV2pZRFRXUT0=


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> How did Becky being Nikki's attacker go?
> 
> Charlotte's career will likely be similar to Ric's in that he turned face and heel a lot.


You know how it went, I for one never said she would be Nikki's attacker I remember saying I would like her to be Nikki's attacker

What are you going to whinge about next?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> That's probably the only way Becky would actually get booed against Charlotte. Though Paige talking about Charlottes dead brother still didn't erase her cheers so who knows. If Becky ever turns heel she should be like Neville a bad ass heel.


Having seen her as a heel she only knows how to be stiff as hell when heeling it up, How I like it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> You know how it went, I for one never said she would be Nikki's attacker I remember saying I would like her to be Nikki's attacker
> 
> What are you going to whinge about next?


You were mentioning that you know how WWE books based off how long you've been watching and said that Becky is the attacker.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> You were mentioning that you know how WWE books based off how long you've been watching and said that Becky is the attacker.


I never said that I said I would like her to be, So stop making stuff up and if it was her it would have been much better story to have but instead she stayed face and had 5 mins at WM, Don't want to upset the kiddies


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> I never said that I said I would like her to be, So stop making stuff up and if it was her it would have been much better story to have but instead she stayed face and had 5 mins at WM, Don't want to upset the kiddies


Given Becky's misuse it would be better if she was using her ideas. They gave her nothing really to work with to develop her character more and give it direction. They used her to get Alexa and Naomi over. 

There are many things about current Becky that i'd change/tweak. She doesn't play to the crowd as much as she should, there are moves she really should take out, her strengths/physical attributes feel downplayed, her brawling and striking aren't as emphatic as they should be and that she is less fiery than she was.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> Given Becky's misuse it would be better if she was using her ideas. They gave her nothing really to work with to develop her character more and give it direction. They used her to get Alexa and Naomi over.
> 
> There are many things about current Becky that i'd change/tweak. She doesn't play to the crowd as much as she should, there are moves she really should take out, her strengths/physical attributes feel downplayed, her brawling and striking aren't as emphatic as they should be and that she is less fiery than she was.


As I said you're living in this little wrestling bubble, Time to burst it and come down to reality, Everything you would like to happen is not going to happen


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I know my tweaks won't happen for the record, it's just suggestions really.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Dolorian said:


>


this shot is so fuckin cool


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> I know my tweaks won't happen for the record, it's just suggestions really.


Your suggestions are in a bubble if you burst that bubble i will be the first to welcome you back to the real world


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> Your suggestions are in a bubble if you burst that bubble i will be the first to welcome you back to the real world


So... much condescension.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

https://i.redd.it/flny9c5aovvy.png


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I think WWE are going 2 different directions with Becky. 

They are either resetting with Becky putting her in a position to be an underdog not only to the heels, but to other faces as well. They could be taking her in a new direction like say Sting.

I don't think Becky's turning heel anytime soon nor should she. Last night seemed like a fakeout. It feels like we haven't scratched the surface of what she can do especially as a face.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Their friendship makes me happy not going to lie.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

She will Face Natalya at SD.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> She will Face Natalya at SD.


My prediction: Becky locks in the dis-armer and the others attack..Naomi comes for the save.. and we'll see if Charlotte too.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Nope


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Spoiler: spoilers for smackdown



I'm fucking done. Becky lost to Natalya. I can't handle this shit. We need to start a twitter hashtag #GiveBeckyAChance or #BeckyDeservesBetter


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

machomanjohncena said:


> Spoiler: spoilers for smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fucking done. Becky lost to Natalya. I can't handle this shit. We need to start a twitter hashtag #GiveBeckyAChance or #BeckyDeservesBetter


As long as Becky doesn't take the pin at Becklash and is on TV every week for the rest of 2017 i'm ok. It would be ideal if she is the one to get the win for her team. They are trying to build the New Wench Order and hopefully we see Tamina beat Charlotte next week. Hopefully.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> As long as Becky doesn't take the pin at Becklash and is on TV every week for the rest of 2017 i'm ok. It would be ideal if she is the one to get the win for her team. They are trying to build the New Wench Order and hopefully we see Tamina beat Charlotte next week. Hopefully.


Why should I be hopeful about anything when it comes to Becky? I think it's pretty obvious by now now that WWE doesn't care about her. Honestly, Becky fans should just boycott the WWE at this point. I have.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> Why should I be hopeful about anything when it comes to Becky? I think it's pretty obvious by now now that WWE doesn't care about her. Honestly, Becky fans should just boycott the WWE at this point. I have.


Why do you still post here?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> Why should I be hopeful about anything when it comes to Becky? I think it's pretty obvious by now now that WWE doesn't care about her. Honestly, Becky fans should just boycott the WWE at this point. I have.


You threatened that last week and you're still here, Not all Becky fans are 10 years old, So grow up


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> Spoiler: spoilers for smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fucking done. Becky lost to Natalya. I can't handle this shit. We need to start a twitter hashtag #GiveBeckyAChance or #BeckyDeservesBetter


Standard WWE booking.

Looks completely miserable in those Charlotte pics obviously....


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> You threatened that last week and you're still here, Not all Becky fans are 10 years old, So grow up


I quit watching, I still read what happens though, so I post here.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> I quit watching, I still read what happens though, so I post here.


and now you have said you will stop altogether, So do us all a favour and do one and have your childish rants elsewhere


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

That booking in that Becky Natalya match sounds like standard booking. 

There was a backstage segment between Naomi, Charlotte and Becky where Naomi and Charlotte were arguing and Becky was the glue of the team and served as peacekeeper.

I can't see Charlotte being a babyface for a long period of time.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

finish was dumb, they could've at least had Becky lose to an actual move since she dominated like 85% of the match. Not a big deal I guess, Natty needs to look sorta like shes worth a shit. And her promo after was very good.

Also on a technical note her strikes looked really good tonight. Thats usually a weak point for her matches I've noticed.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

That was some half-assed booking for sure.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Why do you still watch WWE if you are a Becky fan? You should stop supporting the company as long as they keep doing this


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> finish was dumb, they could've at least had Becky lose to an actual move since she dominated like 85% of the match. Not a big deal I guess, Natty needs to look sorta like shes worth a shit. And her promo after was very good.
> 
> Also on a technical note her strikes looked really good tonight. Thats usually a weak point for her matches I've noticed.


I loved that she kept the hand tape. The finish was horseshit just like the long string of other Becky shit finishes to matches. Good backstage segment at least. I'm really hoping if team NBC wins at Becklash, Becky is the reason for it. Give us something WWE, the crowd is cheering her for a reason.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I loved that she kept the hand tape. The finish was horseshit just like the long string of other Becky shit finishes to matches. Good backstage segment at least. I'm really hoping if team NBC wins at Becklash, Becky is the reason for it. Give us something WWE, the crowd is cheering her for a reason.


wwe isn't going to listen. if the faces win it will be because of charlotte


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

machomanjohncena said:


> wwe isn't going to listen. if the faces win it will be because of charlotte


Becky pinned Brie at Summerslam for team PCB. It could happen. They need to give Becky something. Also Becky after tonight proved she should be the leader for this new team.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Apparently Mickie lost the same way on Raw. so theres that.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

Becky was looking absolutely stunning tonight just her legs, her body , her everything really

I think people really underrate her in the looks department and the talent department she's is just gorgeous and an absolute great asset to Smackdown Live, I think people forget how well her and Bliss worked with each other and how much of a fan favorite Becky really is


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> Why do you still watch WWE if you are a Becky fan? You should stop supporting the company as long as they keep doing this


o' c'mon now with the exception of maybe Charlotte maybe and I've not even sure of this, she is the most over female on Smackdown Live

its going to do like this Naomi gets pinned loses belt to Carmella or Nattie , Charlotte beats Carmella or Nattie and then long major feud with Charlotte and Becky


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

joesmith said:


> o' c'mon now with the exception of maybe Charlotte maybe and I've not even sure of this, she is the most over female on Smackdown Live
> 
> its going to do like this Naomi gets pinned loses belt to Carmella or Nattie , Charlotte beats Carmella or Nattie and then long major feud with Charlotte and Becky


becky isn't going to be over anymore if she keeps getting booked like this. people will stop caring about her because they know she always loses


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> becky isn't going to be over anymore if she keeps getting booked like this. people will stop caring about her because they know she always loses


Becky Lynch is probably the most popular woman on Smackdown I actually think she maybe more popular then Charlotte maybe 

no other woman on Smackdown comes close to her popularity or abilities and she will not always lose she will be Women's champ again before the end of the year I pretty much guarantee it 

I do think Asuka will come up on the roster and make a splash but lets be real she can barely speak English and that will hurt her lets be real 

it was one match and Nattie rarely ever wins matches, she's not going to go over the champ Naomi and not over Charlotte so who's left Becky? The heels Carmella, Nattie, and Tamina needed some momentum and this W adds some plus it adds some intrigue to a Becky heel turn


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Becky wins a match = She gets a Beat Down after the Match, some kind of finish with distraction (2 out of 3 Falls) or a lucky win (vs. Mickie at Elimination Chamber) or the focus is not on her (Battleground Re-Match vs. Natalya with the others girls Eva, Alexa after the match). And most of the time she loses.

Waiting for the Big Payoff too long. It will never happen. And no Backlash 2016 was not the Big Payoff, because she got a beat down week after week and lost the title.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zuckerhut said:


> Becky wins a match = She gets a Beat Down after the Match, some kind of finish with distraction (2 out of 3 Falls) or a lucky win (vs. Mickie at Elimination Chamber) or the focus is not on her (Battleground Re-Match vs. Natalya with the others girls Eva, Alexa after the match). And most of the time she loses.
> 
> Waiting for the Big Payoff too long. It will never happen. And no Backlash 2016 was not the Big Payoff, because she got a beat down week after week and lost the title.


You're right, people always say that this is going to build up to a pay-off but it's not going to happen. It's why I quit watching WWE and everyone who is a Becky fan should quit too.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Yep. Why i should we watch the weak Becky Booking again and again? But Sasha with her now 0 reactions gets win after win...


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

you 2 are a riot I'm just curious how what you do think the WWE Smackdown womens totem poll really looks like and I'm not talking about title contention

1. Charlotte

2. Becky

3. Carmella

4. Naomi

5. Nattie

6 Tamina 

and if Nikki comes back maybe she gets in at 3 over Carmella same goes for Asuka and Ember Moon


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zuckerhut said:


> Yep. Why i should we watch the weak Becky Booking again and again? But Sasha with her now 0 reactions gets win after win...


Sasha isn't in a storyline right now and wasn't even on the last PPV nor is it looking like she will be on the next. At least Becky is in an important storyline and match right now. If Becky takes the pin at Backlash then that's when you should be worried and be pissed.




joesmith said:


> you 2 are a riot I'm just curious how what you do think the WWE Smackdown womens totem poll really looks like and I'm not talking about title contention
> 
> 1. Charlotte
> 
> ...


I have to give Naomi the #3 spot over Carmella. She is the champ after all and while Carmella is decent on the mic her wrestling isn't really good and she hasn't had a memorable win like maybe ever.
I did hate how they just threw the title on Naomi though. That was bullshit.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Sasha isn't in a storyline right now and wasn't even on the last PPV nor is it looking like she will be on the next. At least Becky is in an important storyline and match right now. If Becky takes the pin at Backlash then that's when you should be worried and be pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they are higher on Carmella then Naomi though in all fairness NXT could have both there replacements in Liv Morgan and Ember Moon you never know ?

though a lot of people like Carmella her stock is rising and going to rise, Naomi I think at this point she will feud will Carmella , Carmella could destroy her on the mic and in promos and then WWE will make the right call by giving her a title reign due 

a Carmella Naomi feud is upon us I believe is what I'm saying and I think it will be a good feud with Carmella coming out on top and then losing to Charlotte


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

joesmith said:


> I think they are higher on Carmella then Naomi though in all fairness NXT could have both there replacements in Liv Morgan and Ember Moon you never know ?
> 
> though a lot of people like Carmella her stock is rising and going to rise, Naomi I think at this point she will feud will Carmella , Carmella could destroy her on the mic and in promos and then WWE will make the right call by giving her a title reign due
> 
> a Carmella Naomi feud is upon us I believe is what I'm saying and I think it will be a good feud with Carmella coming out on top and then losing to Charlotte


You know Vince one minute he's high on somebody the next you're left saying what happened to them. I just don't think Carmella's ready for the championship on PPV and I really don't want another Alexa situation if she wins it. Also can we get a title feud with 2 good wrestlers going at it? SD really needs to get out of the hole of having non great matches for the title.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> You know Vince one minute he's high on somebody the next you're left saying what happened to them. I just don't think Carmella's ready for the championship on PPV and I really don't want another Alexa situation if she wins it. Also can we get a title feud with 2 good wrestlers going at it? SD really needs to get out of the hole of having non great matches for the title.


I think Summer Slam will be Becky and Charlotte for the title in a long feud


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

joesmith said:


> I think Summer Slam will be Becky and Charlotte for the title in a long feud













and this would be my reaction after.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I really wish I was in the room where they made up that finish and saw who thought it was good. How did anyone think that was okay and did anything for either women? A roll up at least. Why did they have to have 2 top rope crap women's finishes 2 days straight? Are the writers/bookers screwing with each other to see who could have the worse finish?

That's basically been her entire career on the main roster thus far. They'll put her in big matches, but it's almost always just to d a job in order to make the other competitor look good. Heck her entire title run was mostly about building up/making Alexa look good.

And her "big moment" last week involved her once again being portrayed as being an idiot, getting her ass kicked, and ending the segment being left laying in the ring while the heels walked off in triumph. That's what counts as a "big moment" for Becky Lynch in WWE's minds.

And then, she lost here, the very next week.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

1. Charlotte
2. Carmella - Wins over Becky & the Womens Champion Naomi, was cofavorite for WM
3. Naomi - The Champion
4. Natalya - Leader of the Welcoming Committee
5. Becky Lynch - Can't win more than 1 match in a row, WWE hate her on the mic and loses the most
6. Tamina - No Matches yet and no mic work for her

After more Call Ups and the Womens Tournament Becky can go home or she will end like Alicia Fox


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I think people need to start facing facts with Becky .Look at the reality and consistency of her booking. It's not just the feud with Alexa. From the moment that she's been called up, her booking has never wavered. It has stayed the same. It has remained one of the few consistent forces in WWE, which often lacks consistency. It doesn't matter how over she remains, they just don't see money in her. She's been used to put over other women for her entire main roster career, and that has never changed.

It's becoming increasingly clear that this is just how they view her.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zuckerhut said:


> 1. Charlotte
> 2. Carmella - Wins over Becky & the Womens Champion Naomi, was cofavorite for WM
> 3. Naomi - The Champion
> 4. Natalya - Leader of the Welcoming Committee
> ...



Nattie and Carmella have like 4 wins total combined since the brand split. Carmella needed help beating jobbers literally 3 months ago. Nattie lost 3 straight to Becky before yesterday and only beat Nikki because of Maryse. FFS and people have said I was negative. Force WWE's hand by rooting and supporting her that's all I can say ala Daniel Bryan if WWE hates her so bad. They hate her accent so bad she cut another promo last night and two weeks ago cut one on SD and another one on Talking Smack. Yup it's really the accent fpalm.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

It's posts like the last 3 pages that makes you realise why this thread is not as popular as it used to be, You all should give yourselves a path on the back for ruining a pretty good thread at one stage


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> It's posts like the last 3 pages that makes you realise why this thread is not as popular as it used to be, You all should give yourselves a path on the back for ruining a pretty good thread at one stage


Everyone left for SqauredCircle probably since this thread has become just negativity. Becky's booking is shit but at least she's on TV right now in a storyline. They could easily slap the title on her in the future and build her up. If she's not in a match at Summerslam then I'll agree but until then give it a rest. They can't push Charlotte for ever. Naomi was a border line jobber not that long ago. Now she got a strong title push. The same thing could happen with Becky and if doesn't she'll turn heel and win a title that way.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Everyone left for SqauredCircle probably


A lot of fans who posted here regularly are still on the site they just don't post and I don't blame them, This thread has gone to the dogs


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The only problem with this thread is the friction between the extreme "the sky is falling" Becky marks and the alternate extreme "everything is just fine" folks.


Both sides are literally as bad as eachother.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Skyblazer said:


> That booking in that Becky Natalya match sounds like standard booking.
> 
> There was a backstage segment between Naomi, Charlotte and Becky where Naomi and Charlotte were arguing and Becky was the glue of the team and served as peacekeeper.
> 
> I can't see Charlotte being a babyface for a long period of time.


No they cleary hate her and she has heat. This must be hyper analysed.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

mshea1 said:


> No they cleary hate her and she has heat. This must be hyper analysed.


They clearly like Becky a lot, but i'm not gonna deny that this story has so many bad possibilities.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Skyblazer said:


> They clearly like Becky a lot, but i'm not gonna deny that this story has so many bad possibilities.


if wwe likes becky a lot, why do they treat her like shit? they don't see her as anything but a jobber


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> if wwe likes becky a lot, why do they treat her like shit? they don't see her as anything but a jobber


You really think Alexa and Carmella aren't thankful for the work Becky and Natalya are doing for them? Fans always look at the stars, but never look at or credit the ones who made them.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Skyblazer said:


> You really think Alexa and Carmella aren't thankful for the work Becky and Natalya are doing for them? Fans always look at the stars, but never look at or credit the ones who made them.


that's not my point. my point is, the wwe has just uses becky as a jobber. wwe doesn't care about her


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> You really think Alexa and Carmella aren't thankful for the work Becky and Natalya are doing for them? Fans always look at the stars, but never look at or credit the ones who made them.


dont even bother with him


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Now that I think about it more there's no way Becky is turning heel. Turning Charlotte face would leave her feud with Naomi unresolved.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Asuka842 said:


> I think people need to start facing facts with Becky .Look at the reality and consistency of her booking. It's not just the feud with Alexa. From the moment that she's been called up, her booking has never wavered. It has stayed the same. It has remained one of the few consistent forces in WWE, which often lacks consistency. It doesn't matter how over she remains, they just don't see money in her. She's been used to put over other women for her entire main roster career, and that has never changed.
> 
> It's becoming increasingly clear that this is just how they view her.


I faced that fact at WM, and ever since then my interest in WWE is dying.
The 5 guys I care about in this company are Jeff, Becky, Mickie, Balor and Sami.. with Becky as my favorite. Yeah well, they're treated like shit especially Sami, Mickie and Becky... Balor is directionless and Jeff isn't enough for me to watch wrestling. I'm actually happy this is happening and I'm no longer supporting this POS company. I think the way Becky and Mickie lost this week might have been it.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Dave Meltzer posted this on the f4wonline message board

_On the Charlotte storyline, given that it's been something discussed with me by people in the company, yes, she's turned babyface. It was a very touchy subject since many were privately against it. Now will they slow it down, change or rescind, sure, happens all the time. But the plan from the beginning was move her to Smackdown and make her the top babyface and women's face of the brand._

I hope Becky turns heel now, because if she doesn't she's just going to play sidekick to Charlotte


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I doubt Charlotte stays face long-term. It sounds like Meltzer is being worked by Ric Flair if he thinks that. 

The feud works better with Becky as a face since Becky is climbing an uphill battle which works greatly for the feud. Charlotte as a face doesn't work for the feud because it relies on her cutting quality face promos when Becky cuts better ones.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Skyblazer said:


> I doubt Charlotte stays face long-term. It sounds like Meltzer is being worked by Ric Flair if he thinks that.
> 
> The feud works better with Becky as a face since Becky is climbing an uphill battle which works greatly for the feud. Charlotte as a face doesn't work for the feud because it relies on her cutting quality face promos when Becky cuts better ones.


I don't think WWE cares about who cuts better promos. If they want Charlotte as a face they are going to make her a face


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Becky/Charlotte with Charlotte as a face and Becky as a heel doesn't really sound appealing at all. Charlotte always beats Becky, which means there's no upward battle for the face. 

Becky as a heel faction leader feels awkward seeing as Becky is the female equivalent of Sting. She is a natural opposition to a stable.

Charlotte is wrestling royalty, it doesn't work with her being the face and it's incredibly hard to get sympathy on her because of her background and size. It requires her to put on quality acting performances and good face promos which she is not really that good at. 

Becky has a legit acting background, she works so well from under and is naturally sympathetic because of her background, her character and her story. There is more story potential and a better pay-off with Becky as a face in a feud with Charlotte as a heel. 

At Backlash, I hope the swerve is that Natalya, Carmella, Tamina and Charlotte were all in cahoots and form a faction. All 4 of them are 2nd generation talent. The horsemen while they were a faction had their separate feuds as well.

Charlotte still unfinished business with Naomi as well, which doesn't work as well with her as a face.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah I'm clinging to that thin hope too. And at this point it's not even primarily about Becky for me right now. Charlotte is a great heel, and trying to turn her face will likely not be met well. If Charlotte is pushed as the top face, the division will soon be circling the toilet, regardless of what they do with Becky.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Meltzer doublespeak like that isnt worth listening to


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

i don't care if becky is a heel or face anymore as long as she wins the title back asap


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

For all the negative Becky fans, here is something interesting. It looks like Becky will be in a commercial or some other media thing with 2 of the top guys on Smackdown. This doesn't look like something WWE would do if they hated her. She also was in a Snickers commercial last month and it's not like everyone got one. Her day will come I feel it.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> For all the negative Becky fans, here is something interesting. It looks like Becky will be in a commercial or some other media thing with 2 of the top guys on Smackdown. This doesn't look like something WWE would do if they hated her. She also was in a Snickers commercial last month and it's not like everyone got one. Her day will come I feel it.


this is obviously good but it raises the very nitpicky question of Why is she wearing her old gear with her new fancy goggles?


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

That's great! 3 of my favourite guys/girl in something together. Is that a commercial for the next 2k videogame? I do really like the leg tassels in her ring attires when they co-operate.

I think the negativity lately stems from the bad potential options that the Backlash story can go.

I will never complain when Becky gets dominated in matches. Since Becky's an underdog, it will give her only plenty of opportunities to sell and make her opponents look like a million bucks. Becky will get more experience working from under and to get more practice to make the delivery of her strikes and offense in general look more desparate when working from under. 

Side Note: When are we going to get new Becky shirts for all demographics and those new goggles mass produced?


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUAOCE1g74j/?taken-by=charlottewwe 

I don't know if i'm overanalyzing this, but that's a suspicious angle.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> For all the negative Becky fans, here is something interesting. It looks like Becky will be in a commercial or some other media thing with 2 of the top guys on Smackdown. This doesn't look like something WWE would do if they hated her. She also was in a Snickers commercial last month and it's not like everyone got one. Her day will come I feel it.


But supposedly they hate her and she isn't a priority. :hmmm


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Skyblazer said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUAOCE1g74j/?taken-by=charlottewwe
> 
> I don't know if i'm overanalyzing this, but that's a suspicious angle.


I don't have the first clue what you are referring to.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

mshea1 said:


> I don't have the first clue what you are referring to.


Charlotte had a "up to something" look with Naomi and Becky's backs turned, like she's waiting to strike when they least expect it. They tend to foreshadow any sort of turn on instagram.

Becky and Natalya were posting a lot of photos together on instagram before Natalya turned. 

Naomi's not turning for sure and Becky really shouldn't turn. She has that sting-like babyface fire and likabilty that few female faces in wwe have these days.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUAOCE1g74j/?taken-by=charlottewwe
> 
> I don't know if i'm overanalyzing this, but that's a suspicious angle.


Charlotte wanted to show off her ass probably


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Here are some observations, some criticisms and changes of Becky right now.

I think Becky Lynch as a character is without proper context right now. She should get her character across and give it context in promos on simple things like: her fire coloured hair and what it means, her goggles on her head, what Straight Fire is and any other catchphrase or battle cry and get them over.

Her fiery nature seems very watered down, I don't know if it's her call or the company's.

I am well aware her character was built over a long period of time. I feel she really needs to articulate her character, the story of her feuds in her promos and especially in the ring better. Do it in a way that is simplistic, relatable and easy to understand for everyone. Becky has the personality, passion, acting chops and charisma to pull it off. It will help with feud potential and potential feud options. 

She probably already gets her character across with her ring attire choices.

- Becky should sum her entire character, goals and direction going forward in 1 promo or backstage segment. 

The way she tends to do it can be hard to follow for newer fans or fans with short memories.

- Her moves need context and need to relate directly to who she is as a character and be done in a way that looks impactful, but is completely unique to Becky especially when it relates to her comeback. 

As mentioned before there's no point in turning her heel right now. She just needs tweaks in how she does some things to make her feel fresh again.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> Here are some observations, some criticisms and changes of Becky right now.
> 
> I think Becky Lynch as a character is without proper context right now. She should get her character across and give it context in promos on simple things like: her fire coloured hair and what it means, her goggles on her head, what Straight Fire is and any other catchphrase or battle cry and get them over.
> 
> ...


If I was to play devil's advocate and put myself into Vince's shoes, The question I will be asking is how does that get Charlotte over?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> For all the negative Becky fans, here is something interesting. It looks like Becky will be in a commercial or some other media thing with 2 of the top guys on Smackdown. This doesn't look like something WWE would do if they hated her. She also was in a Snickers commercial last month and it's not like everyone got one. Her day will come I feel it.


Yeah and ever since said commercial, she done nothing but lose and get her ass kicked, same as always. And it's been this way for YEARS now. So again, I'll believe it when I see it.

Get back to me when she finally stops losing 90+ % of her matches and getting beaten down/humiliated week after week. Until then, this means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I don't believe Becky has ever lost cleanly to Alicia Fox, so things are at least pretty ok for Becky right now


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


my favorite female wreslter & starbucks. :grin2:


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> I don't believe Becky has ever lost cleanly to Alicia Fox, so things are at least pretty ok for Becky right now


She lost to Dana Brooke cleanly, it's how wwe book everyone to start feuds


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> She lost to Dana Brooke cleanly, it's how wwe book everyone to start feuds


look man I was trying to be positive


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Becky was very good on Talking Smack, but Becky's always very good on Talking Smack, so this is not a surprise to any of you


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I think after tonight any notion of a heel turn from Becky seems to be out the window. Last night there were more signs from Charlotte.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Skyblazer said:


> I think after tonight any notion of a heel turn from Becky seems to be out the window. Last night there were more signs from Charlotte.


Nobody will turn

1) If someone turns is it 4 Heels, 2 Faces...so no
2) Charlotte vs. Becky will not happen witout the title and the next title feud is Naomi vs. Carmella


----------



## Deoxys (Feb 15, 2009)

december_blue said:


>


I love that she brought back the corset attire! That one, in particular, was always my favourite.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zuckerhut said:


> Nobody will turn
> 
> 1) If someone turns is it 4 Heels, 2 Faces...so no
> 2) Charlotte vs. Becky will not happen witout the title and the next title feud is Naomi vs. Carmella


 I can't see Charlotte staying face for too long to be honest.

1. More heels than faces has always worked in Wrestling and Smackdown should stick with 2 women's feuds max.

2. There is no way Becky vs Charlotte should happen anytime soon especially at Summerslam like a lot of people want. Naomi vs Carmella definitely feels like the next feud. I don't know how good or bad it will be.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2017/05/becky-lynch-wwe-smackdown-charlotte

Little interview with Becky about stuff and junk


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Crasp said:


> http://ftw.usatoday.com/2017/05/becky-lynch-wwe-smackdown-charlotte
> 
> Little interview with Becky about stuff and junk





> I don’t think I’ve enjoyed a birthday since I turned 19. When I was 19, I thought this is great. Then it was like, “Darn, I’m not 19 anymore.” I kinda wanted to get it out of my head that I’m getting older. In the end, though, it doesn’t make a difference really.


bit dark there, bex


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I know where's she's coming from TBH. I think I stopped liking birthdays at 17 upon questionning why we celebrate being slightly closer to death. They're still a fine excuse to go out and get drunk, though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

wait you think that's dark:lmao


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Cleavage said:


> wait you think that's dark:lmao


I guess "dark" might be a bit strong, but its a little odd to not enjoy your birthday _at all_ I think. Also 19 is a weird age to attach yourself to. Maybe because after that your no longer a teenager?

I dunno, its certainly not a big deal or anything, just that this is the first thing I can remember reading her say that I thought was kinda weird.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I get the feeling they may turn Becky heel. I just hope she isn't in a faction with scrubs.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> I get the feeling they may turn Becky heel. I just hope she isn't in a faction with scrubs.


nah. At this point Becky turning will be a major event, they wont throw it away on this


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> nah. At this point Becky turning will be a major event, they wont throw it away on this


Last year, Backlash was the starting point of future stories for Smackdown.

As mentioned before, I see no point in Becky being in a faction ever again, especially a heel faction. She is a natural opposition to a faction.

I don't know, it seems too obvious that Charlotte is turning back heel, even though it's the better choice. I'm guessing Carmella pins Naomi.

The women's stuff started as some of my favourite stuff on the show with the "whose side is Becky on" sub-plot and now it's just... there. 

It feels like they wanted the main story was supposed to be about Charlotte, cementing her as top face. They didn't expect Becky's sub-plot to get over as well as it did. The closest comparison I can think of is Luke Harper in the Bray Wyatt/Randy Orton feud.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*They uploaded Charlotte's so I'm gonna catch this one too and I see they're giving her one as well.*


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I am fucking in love with Beckys hair right now


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Loving the look tonight.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

And there is it....Becky loses again, like ALWAYS!


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm fucking done. WWE doesn't realize what they have with Becky. She could be a superstar. WTF is wrong with WWE


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

coulda just had her be pinned. Tapping was super unnecessary.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

And where are now the People with the she is #2 of SD Division after Charlotte Bla Bla...5 loses in row. Next time she will lose against Tamina, Carmella or much better Ellsworth...


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Becky's hairstyle looked awesome tonight.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Ooooohhh the Hairstyle....who cares about the damn hairstyle...


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Did I miss the people complaining that she took the loss for her team?

Shucks!!

She looked hot as fuck tonight though.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

Well I didn't care for the hair, it seems like she was weird hair when it comes to the PPVS I don't know just an observation,

though c'mon lets be real here the Welcoming Committee had to win with Becky losing its setting up story lines I don't know why you idiots can't see this , they can't have Naomi getting pinned anymore Carmella has pinned her twice and there will be a title match in the near future I think, they love Charlotte so that's not happening, which leaves Becky 

I expect a heel turn for Lynch in the not to distant future


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

A girl was yawning on her entrance & the cameraman decides to pan to it :lol

I find her hairstyles for PPVs goofy :shrug


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Becky's hairstyle looked awesome tonight.


I know she won't, but I hope she keeps it


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

joesmith said:


> Well I didn't care for the hair, it seems like she was weird hair when it comes to the PPVS I don't know just an observation,
> 
> though c'mon lets be real here the Welcoming Committee had to win with Becky losing its setting up story lines I don't know why you idiots can't see this , they can't have Naomi getting pinned anymore Carmella has pinned her twice and there will be a title match in the near future I think, they love Charlotte so that's not happening, which leaves Becky
> 
> I expect a heel turn for Lynch in the not to distant future


They love Charlotte...what a stupid reason. The only idiot is you still watching this crap. WWE is racist Becky is not an asskisser like others and that's why Becky Lynch is the jobber of the division.

BTW: Heel Turn will not work for her. It is the beginning of the end. She should quit this racist, crap company.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

if you are a becky fan, you should quit watching wwe. stop supporting this shit company


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

What the fuck is wrong with some of you people? Jesus H. Christ:lol


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Dibil13 said:


> What the fuck is wrong with some of you people? Jesus H. Christ:lol


Nothing...just saying the Truth. Kevin Dunn hates her and she is there where she is because she is no an American Girl like others.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> What the fuck is wrong with some of you people? Jesus H. Christ:lol


yeah this has taken a turn even for this thread


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Because you guys are blind. Lynch will never get the payoff. Not in 1,2 or 5 years. They dislike her.

Guys like Kevin Dunn deserve cancer


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

maybe you should just sleep on this one, man


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Zuckerhut said:


> Because you guys are blind. Lynch will never get the payoff. Not in 1,2 or 5 years. They dislike her.
> 
> Guys like Kevin Dunn deserve cancer


It's not that important my man. Take a breath.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> yeah this has taken a turn even for this thread


there's nothing wrong with us, we just have nothing to be optimistic about


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Zuckerhut said:


> Because you guys are blind. Lynch will never get the payoff. Not in 1,2 or 5 years. They dislike her.
> 
> Guys like Kevin Dunn deserve cancer













Geez man


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Naomi is ruining everything right now. Notice how they're not comfortable with her doing a 1v1 program for too long. She didn't even get a proper match with Charlotte at the first smackdown ppv of the new split. They know how much of a hinderance she is, and yet they're having her be champion for.......some reason.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

That finish was botched so bad. It made me realize how bad Natalya is especially when it comes to calling matches, selling and how terrible she is at improvising. Tamina was supposed to bump and roll out the ring. Natalya was too slow at taking down Becky's leg. 

Becky was taking on 3 on 1 numbers with no help at the end. 

I noticed that, Charlotte was late and came so non-chalent, which makes me think that was intentional. I doubt they are turning Becky heel. 

Of course Dunn used a pre-shot yawn for Becky's entrance. She was very loved in Chacago according to people there.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

She is going to challenge Ryback for consecutive PPV losses


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

what purpose does it even serve to have Becky tap out? I don't get it


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

i think wwe is actively trying to sabotage becky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

That yawning kid was a weird one, she was wearing a Becky shirt too but of course they picked that moment to show her. 

Becky is honestly someone who will probably always be over with crowds, because she's far more consistent than some of the others (Bayley for example) but she will never really reach that top level of popularity again unless they actually start seeing what they have in her, which is someone who has EVERYTHING you'd want in a top women's babyface star. Becky went from being the wild card in the entire storyline to being the fall girl again, it baffles me.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

starsfan24 said:


> It's not that important my man. Take a breath.


Shut Up and go in your Alexa Bliss wank Thread


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> That yawning kid was a weird one, she was wearing a Becky shirt too but of course they picked that moment to show her.
> 
> Becky is honestly someone who will probably always be over with crowds, because she's far more consistent than some of the others (Bayley for example) but she will never really reach that top level of popularity again unless they actually start seeing what they have in her, which is someone who has EVERYTHING you'd want in a top women's babyface star. Becky went from being the wild card in the entire storyline to being the fall girl again, it baffles me.


They tend to save reaction shots they like early on and use them for later. A lot of the on tv reactions to jinder winning were from earlier in the night.

I don't think they intended on Becky's sub-plot getting over the way it did and tonight proved that.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

Zuckerhut said:


> They love Charlotte...what a stupid reason. The only idiot is you still watching this crap. WWE is racist Becky is not an asskisser like others and that's why Becky Lynch is the jobber of the division.
> 
> BTW: Heel Turn will not work for her. It is the beginning of the end. She should quit this racist, crap company.


Wow just curious why do you say wwe is racist? and she's lost a few matches yeah but do you honestly believe she's not number 2 on Smackdown Lives women's totem pole she had her title reign and now it's time to give some other girls a shot 

If you're not watching wwe why are you posting on a wwe forum?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I don't see how her booking can even phase people anymore. It's been nearly two years of this on the main roster alone. At this point we should all be 100% at peace with the fact that this is the station that WWE wants her at. It's not wrong to want more, but expecting more is ridiculous given the evidence that we have.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

> Nevertheless, she persisted.


she seems frustrated


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> she seems frustrated


i don't blame her. she would probably be better off leaving the wwe


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Zuckerhut said:


> starsfan24 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not that important my man. Take a breath.
> ...


those guys are the weirdest people ever. Kinda creepy


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Well. After last night I get the feeling they are indeed going to try and push Charlotte as the face and turn Becky afterall. They're just beating the little remaining resolve & optimism out of her fanbase and at the same time giving her every reason to start playing dirty, 'cause the character they've created is a total loser when trying to play by the rules, even in a fair fight..


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Zuckerhut said:


> Shut Up and go in your Alexa Bliss wank Thread


Said the guy whining in the Becky Lynch wank thread






Elret1994 said:


> those guys are the weirdest people ever. Kinda creepy


Nah.. I think the Beckbeards that continually whine and call the WWE racist and say they want to throw up because she tapped out in a tag match take that honor.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Well. After last night I get the feeling they are indeed going to try and push Charlotte as the face and turn Becky afterall. They're just beating the little remaining resolve & optimism out of her fanbase and at the same time giving her every reason to start playing dirty, 'cause the character they've created is a total loser when trying to play by the rules, even in a fair fight..


Maybe if they did anything after the match or a Fallout video or something then maybe. But I think at this point they've made her character be so clearly mistreated and fucked over that she's gonna have sympathy no matter what, if anything they might have a Becky vs All thing.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Or they just don't know how to book her worth crap. I mean she lost to Natalya post-Mania last year as well, and that did absolute nothing for her after all.

I mean really, it wasn't enough to have her team lose here, SHE had to be the one to eat the lose specifically. And even that wasn't enough, they had to have her TAP OUT, AGAIN!! WHY, what purpose does that serve, it just makes her look pathetic yet again.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Said the guy whining in the Becky Lynch wank thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep your weird, paranoid shitting on Becky in your own thread


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Charlotte seemed very non-chalant when it comes to helping the faces. I think she will eventually turn back heel. Becky was essentially fighting 3 on 1 at the end. I doubt they are turning Becky.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> those guys are the weirdest people ever. Kinda creepy


I mean I like Becky too, and I think inferring to wish cancer on somebody is kind of terrible considering it's just wrestling but I'll leave quietly.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

starsfan24 said:


> I mean I like Becky too, and I think inferring to wish cancer on somebody is kind of terrible considering it's just wrestling but I'll leave quietly.


That's the funny thing, most of us that like Alexa also like(d) Becky but some of the Becky fans have made that tough to be fans of both. Because we had to hear some of them continually whine about Alexa for the last 6 months. Even now that they are on separate brands it's still happening


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Becky deserves way better :draper2 *


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Racist isn't the right word but I think WWE is xenophobic against Becky.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

JC00 said:


> That's the funny thing, most of us that like Alexa also like(d) Becky but some of the Becky fans have made that tough to be fans of both. Because we had to hear some of them continually whine about Alexa for the last 6 months. Even now that they are on separate brands it's still happening


yeah, and you specifically havent contributed at all. noooope.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

Face it, British/Irish people are never going to be the face of an American wrestling organisation. They tried desperately with Sheamus and failed miserably, they dropped Drew McIntyre before he got rolling, and turned Steve Regal into a comedy act.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

This thread at one time was fun to come in and read even when I rarely posted. Now I come in here and see cancer being wished on people, an obvious troll, and people that would rather see Becky retire than turn heel while completely ignoring one simple truth. No matter what Becky deserves, she's not going to get it as a face as long as that's what they want for Charlotte and it's becoming clearer and clearer that's the case. I'm fans of both ladies but everyone knows who I'm a fan of first. I know the risk involved in a Charlotte face turn. Doesn't phase me because I'm up for seeing her be able to add a layer to her character. The thing about Becky is that we know she can play a heel. How can any Becky fan be happy with her booked as the lovable loser and not see that drastic change is what's best within the parameters of what will actually happen. Sure, she's a great face and in a perfect world she could be booked as a great one. We don't live in a perfect world.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Flair Flop said:


> This thread at one time was fun to come in and read even when I rarely posted. Now I come in here and see cancer being wished on people, an obvious troll, and people that would rather see Becky retire than turn heel while completely ignoring one simple truth. No matter what Becky deserves, she's not going to get it as a face as long as that's what they want for Charlotte and it's becoming clearer and clearer that's the case. I'm fans of both ladies but everyone knows who I'm a fan of first. I know the risk involved in a Charlotte face turn. Doesn't phase me because I'm up for seeing her be able to add a layer to her character. The thing about Becky is that we know she can play a heel. How can any Becky fan be happy with her booked as the lovable loser and not see that drastic change is what's best within the parameters of what will actually happen. Sure, she's a great face and in a perfect world she could be booked as a great one. We don't live in a perfect world.


Ignoring the teases of a heel turn from Charlotte but okay. The same heel cadence, expressions and mannerisms are still there. Charlotte comes off like she's just waiting for the right moment to strike. That's how she looked at Becky in that contract signing segment. She was pretty non-chalant in the Backlash finish.

You can add layers to Becky's character, take her in new directions and do new stories without turning her. 

Most fantasy bookers online complain about wwe not knowing how faces work when they don't know either. Turn heel is usually the instant answer to freshen up their character.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

https://twitter.com/WWEJapan/status/866564376156876800


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> https://twitter.com/WWEJapan/status/866564376156876800


yay i guess


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

this is probably nothing, but maybe #bulletproofbecky is gonna be her new thing? I don't think she's used it before. Would fit pretty well with her entire career.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

She has been posting feminist stuff lately. I think Becky may be one in real life and seems like a non-extremist one. Well... if they need a character to represent feminism in a respectable manner Becky is the best bet. As long as they don't get abrasive with it in the scripting of her promos and keep her charm it should go over well. 

I hope Bulletproof Becky catches on and it isn't just a hashtag. It fits her character arc like a glove.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Tonight is Becky & Charlotte vs. Natalya & Carmella. Becky will lose again. Most likely tape out to Code of Silence.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

This thread has gotten more special I see. Wall to wall conclusions drawn from little or nothing. Becky is happy with WWE. WWE is happy with Becky. Most here don't seem to realise they are telling a story with her and her social media posts are in character on her WWE owned social media account.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

hey Becky won a match


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> hey Becky won a match


It is like the crazies were wrong :hmmm


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Becky won a meaningless match and is going to lose the five way next week


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866871650964385793

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866874157925097473
She can be savage on twitter when she wants to be


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

The rumour is that the women are getting a Money in the bank ladder match. I can see Becky falling through a ladder given Becky's background in stuntwork.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> hey Becky won a match


She basically always gets a Smackdown win after taking an L at a PPV.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Becky got a win tonight which is good, it was nice to see her showcase her chain wrestling more. I feel she needs something to go along with it and to put her own spin on that style, adding elements to it and aspects from other styles, to make it her own.

She has all the intangibles to be much bigger than what than what she is now especially on the personality front, now all she needs to do is put it all together in the ring.

Side note: The micing and the acoustics in toledo was weird. I noticed there was at least 2 mics dying last night.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I get depressed whenever Becky loses a match. I've been depressed ever since she lost the title. It really fucked me up. I don't think I'll be happy again until she wins it back.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

https://www.si.com/extra-mustard/2017/05/22/becky-lynch-WWE-SmackDown-Raw


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

This is more general doom and gloom than specifically Becky related doom and gloom, buttttt that Money in the Bank match is probably gonna be a total disaster right?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

If they brawl like they did tonight it could be pretty good I think.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> This is more general doom and gloom than specifically Becky related doom and gloom, buttttt that Money in the Bank match is probably gonna be a total disaster right?


I'm not expecting Becky to win it. It will probably be Natalya or Carmella. Of those two, I'd rather have Natalya win it


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> This is more general doom and gloom than specifically Becky related doom and gloom, buttttt that Money in the Bank match is probably gonna be a total disaster right?


Who cares. Becky's in something noteworthy and maybe not being champion right now is a good thing(poor Naomi). Just hope Becky's not the one taking all the punishment and gets hurt bad. I really hope she wins but they'll probably just give it to green ass Carmella who still comes out to crickets. If Becky won I'd never complain about Becky ever again but WWE disappoints always. Carmella and Tamina shouldn't be in this match. I'm happy though.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Who cares. Becky's in something noteworthy and maybe not being champion right now is a good thing(poor Naomi). Just hope Becky's not the one taking all the punishment and gets hurt bad. I really hope she wins but they'll probably just give it to green ass Carmella who still comes out to crickets. If Becky won I'd never complain about Becky ever again but WWE disappoints always. Carmella and Tamina shouldn't be in this match. I'm happy though.


Carmella is still pretty green and was called up from NXT to soon. She's probably not ready for a ladder match


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Who cares. Becky's in something noteworthy and maybe not being champion right now is a good thing(poor Naomi). Just hope Becky's not the one taking all the punishment and gets hurt bad. I really hope she wins but they'll probably just give it to green ass Carmella who still comes out to crickets. If Becky won I'd never complain about Becky ever again but WWE disappoints always. Carmella and Tamina shouldn't be in this match. I'm happy though.


Yeah, I mean, its noteworthy, but this mix of women gives me a bad feeling about how it actually plays out, considering 3 of the 5 are super terrible in normal matches, the fourth is gonna try to do something big and stupid, and the fifth does nothing that'd lend itself well to a ladder match.

I dont know. I guess my main hope is that its not embarrassing and that Becky comes out healthy


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

They're probably going to have whoever wins MitB cash it in on Charlotte whenever she wins the title to try to create sympathy for her


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I doubt Becky is winning nor should she. Her Winning the Money in the Bank goes against her character. All she needs is a really good performance in it. I can see suplexing people on to ladders and I can see her falling from a ladder.

Carmella or Charlotte seem like likely winners.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> I doubt Becky is winning nor should she. Her Winning the Money in the Bank goes against her character. All she needs is a really good performance in it. I can see suplexing people on to ladders and I can see her falling from a ladder.
> 
> Carmella or Charlotte seem like likely winners.


well, she could announce her cash in ahead of time, which wouldnt go against character at all.

Not that I think shes gonna win either, but not every cash in has to be opportunistic.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> well, she could announce her cash in ahead of time, which wouldnt go against character at all.
> 
> Not that I think shes gonna win either, but not every cash in has to be opportunistic.


What if she waits until a heel is champion to cash in?


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> well, she could announce her cash in ahead of time, which wouldnt go against character at all.
> 
> Not that I think shes gonna win either, but not every cash in has to be opportunistic.


A John Cena/Rob Van Dam type of cash in could work. 

I see Carmella or Charlotte winning it to be honest.

For the big spot of the match, I can see Charlotte having it. 

I think Becky will have the big bump of the match. She seems like she would be pretty up for falling off a ladder given her background.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Skyblazer said:


> A John Cena/Rob Van Dam type of cash in could work.
> 
> I see Carmella or Charlotte winning it to be honest.
> 
> ...


Perfect scenario, Becky wins it and challenges whoever's champion at Wrestlemania(Charlotte). Carmella winning the first ever WWE women's ladder match just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Perfect scenario, Becky wins it and challenges whoever's champion at Wrestlemania(Charlotte). Carmella winning the first ever WWE women's ladder match just doesn't sound right.


Becky winning and announcing ahead of time when she's going to cash in works for her character. Her actually winning after doing so is a great moment.

Carmella has no accolade to her name and I think they will try to get her over as a heel by having her win by devious means.

Charlotte winning is a vehicle for a heel turn.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Ambrose was a face when he cashed in last year. If Becky won she could cash in on whatever heel beats Naomi for the title


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Skyblazer said:


> Becky winning and announcing ahead of time when she's going to cash in works for her character. Her actually winning after doing so is a great moment.
> 
> Carmella has no accolade to her name and I think they will try to get her over as a heel by having her win by devious means.
> 
> Charlotte winning is a vehicle for a heel turn.


No way will they put this case on Carmella in that fashion they need this match to truly "make history" and putting it on your green as grass weakest performer in the match by having her cheat to win is not the way to do it, she's not over enough as heel or get enough heat for this to ever work and it would devalue the match in every way possible which is why only Becky or Charlotte would be winning this. 

We know this much for whatever reason they want Charlotte as their No 1 babyface so her winning would stall that as it's most expected outcome and fans would see right through the booking and she'd likely be forced to revert heel so they should to pull a Daniel Bryan with Becky, she wins announces she'll cash in at Wrestlemania and then have her cash in heel style on a newly crowned champion Charlotte before the end of the year and doing this will set up a feud between Charlotte and Becky heading into Mania. 














This angle set Bryan on a great heel run that he really needed to get away from his vanilla babyface persona and kick started his career and his face character after that heel run was so much better for it and I'd like to see a similar outcome for Becky. :draper2


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

tommo010 said:


> No way will they put this case on Carmella in that fashion they need this match to truly "make history" and putting it on your green as grass weakest performer in the match by having her cheat to win is not the way to do it, she's not over enough as heel or get enough heat for this to ever work and it would devalue the match in every way possible which is why only Becky or Charlotte would be winning this.
> 
> We know this much for whatever reason they want Charlotte as their No 1 babyface so her winning would stall that as it's most expected outcome and fans would see right through the booking and she'd likely be forced to revert heel so they should to pull a Daniel Bryan with Becky, she wins announces she'll cash in at Wrestlemania and then have her cash in heel style on a newly crowned champion Charlotte before the end of the year and doing this will set up a feud between Charlotte and Becky heading into Mania.
> 
> ...


Carmella winning with the help of Ellsworth would get her heat and the company seems pretty high on her. As mentioned before she has no accolade to get her over. What the company think is valuable and what fans think is valuable are 2 different things. People use the devalue the moment excuse to cover up their annoyance.

People's source on it was Meltzer but he backtracked when he saw her acting pretty heelish. The welcoming commitee are still in the way. Charlotte's true colours won't be revealed until 

A. The Welcoming Commitee are out of the way
B. if she wins Money in the Bank

Bryan was undersized, which is why this worked inadvertantly. Becky is the 3rd tallest woman on Smackdown. Becky is much much more than a vanilla babyface. Bryan and Becky aren't alike at all based off of how they are booked and their characters. Becky's character direction can easily change with 1 more betrayal.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Skyblazer said:


> Becky's character direction can easily change with 1 more betrayal.


If I see Becky's character fall for one more betrayal especially from Charlotte again I think I'll throw my sofa through my TV, Becky being betrayed has been done to death fucking Nattie doing it was one to many times I know you are dead set against her turning heel for whatever reason but she needs a new direction and only a heel turn can give her that, one more betrayal will not change her character at all it will be just the same old Becky looking stupid and I'm tired of seeing that.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> No way will they put this case on Carmella in that fashion they need this match to truly "make history" and putting it on your green as grass weakest performer in the match by having her cheat to win is not the way to do it, she's not over enough as heel or get enough heat for this to ever work and it would devalue the match in every way possible which is why only Becky or Charlotte would be winning this.


I dont know, its already making history because its the first one, and at this point Carmellas the only "major" woman on the roster that doesnt have any type of "thing" or hook they can talk about, and being the first Money in the Bank winner would work for her. And frankly, winning a car crash match in a super underhanded way isnt that bad I dont think. Sure she's not very over at all as a heel, but in theory this could help her. 

I won't argue that this isnt the perfect direction they could go and that it could end up being a total disaster, I just think that if you want to make Carmella seem important (and boy are they obsessed with making every woman seem important) this is probably the best way to do it that fits her skillset.

Also, and this is more of a tangent that probably isnt important, but calling Becky or Charlotte "Miss Money in the Bank" sounds kinda ridiculous to me, like its a shitty beauty pagent title. It would fit Carmella perfectly though, imo.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

tommo010 said:


> If I see Becky's character fall for one more betrayal especially from Charlotte again I think I'll throw my sofa through my TV, Becky being betrayed has been done to death fucking Nattie doing it was one to many times I know you are dead set against her turning heel for whatever reason but she needs a new direction and only a heel turn can give her that, one more betrayal will not change her character at all it will be just the same old Becky looking stupid and I'm tired of seeing that.


Becky is booked closer to Sting than Bryan.

Sting went from surfer Sting to Crow Sting by getting betrayed one too many times and management awarding new talent coming in from wwe/f to wcw. He changed character direction without turning heel. 

The way Becky is painting it in interviews seems to hint that she isn't going to be a staple of Smackdown.

There are pieces in place to take Becky's character in a new direction without turning her. Doing it without turning Becky heel puts over her importance as a character and as a babyface.

I can see Becky/Charlotte having a Sting/Luger type of relationship to be honest.

Shane and Bryan are propping up all the new talent (especially the women) despite how horrible they are as people. They have awarded and condoned their sins/bad deeds. I remember Becky calling out Shane/Bryan on it.

They can add a new wrinkle to that by having Bryan, Renee or Shane add Lana to the Money in the bank ladder match or award Summer Rae a title match down the line.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I have to get something off my chest here.

I really wish I never became a wrestling fan because these last few months have absolutely sucked for me. It just makes me so depressed to see how they've booked Becky. Ever since she lost the title I've been depressed


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> I have to get something off my chest here.
> 
> I really wish I never became a wrestling fan because these last few months have absolutely sucked for me. It just makes me so depressed to see how they've booked Becky. Ever since she lost the title I've been depressed


Cool gimmick bro


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

mshea1 said:


> Cool gimmick bro


It's not a gimmick. I know it sounds pathetic but I can take wrestling too seriously. It's one of the only things that makes me happy. But I can't enjoy WWE now that Becky has been buried


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> Ambrose was a face when he cashed in last year. If Becky won she could cash in on whatever heel beats Naomi for the title


Amborse is a anti-hero character


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> It's not a gimmick. I know it sounds pathetic but I can take wrestling too seriously. It's one of the only things that makes me happy. But I can't enjoy WWE now that Becky has been buried


Be a Ryder or Hawkins fan for a while.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> I have to get something off my chest here.
> 
> I really wish I never became a wrestling fan because these last few months have absolutely sucked for me. It just makes me so depressed to see how they've booked Becky. Ever since she lost the title I've been depressed


How old are you?

I understand getting upset and shit, but seriously, there's no need for depression over this.
Becky's happy and is making good money, be happy for her.
Sure her booking sucks and she'll never be considered anything but a mid-2nd tier player, but who cares. Find another activity, thinking that WWE booking reflects talent is retarded. It's a piece of shit company with shit morals and values that doesn't reward any hard-work or talent. Once you realize how awful it is, you'll never care anymore, and when you dont care you don't get depressed over something as silly as that.

Go entertain yourself with TV Series. There's so much good shit on TV today, I can think of at least 15 shows I enjoy watching more than WWE.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> How old are you?
> 
> I understand getting upset and shit, but seriously, there's no need for depression over this.
> Becky's happy and is making good money, be happy for her.
> ...


It probably seems really stupid that I take this so seriously. It's just that Becky deserves so much more. She deserves to the top female face on SD, she deserves better booking, and she deserves multiple lengthy title runs. But knowing that she'll never get that sucks. I had so much hope when she won the championship but then it was all crushed. And I hope she's happy but I could see her not being happy.

I am clinically depressed and have autism and OCD btw


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> It probably seems really stupid that I take this so seriously. It's just that Becky deserves so much more. She deserves to the top female face on SD, she deserves better booking, and she deserves multiple lengthy title runs. But knowing that she'll never get that sucks. I had so much hope when she won the championship but then it was all crushed. And I hope she's happy but I could see her not being happy.
> 
> I am clinically depressed and have autism and OCD btw


Of course she deserve it. The fact that she's the most over woman on the roster ( or 2nd at the least) despite her mediocre status and retarded booking adds to her greatness, you should be proud of that. Those fake accomplishment mean nothing. Lita was barely a champion and would lose most of her feuds, yet many consider the GOAT. Becky being so over despite her booking just adds to it. 

Besides that, I can tell you right now, get used to it, Becky's booking will never change. So accept it, and if not then stop watching, really. There's so much other stuff that you could distract yourself with.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Of course she deserve it. The fact that she's the most over woman on the roster ( or 2nd at the least) despite her mediocre status and retarded booking adds to her greatness, you should be proud of that. Those fake accomplishment mean nothing. Lita was barely a champion and would lose most of her feuds, yet many consider the GOAT. Becky being so over despite her booking just adds to it.
> 
> Besides that, I can tell you right now, get used to it, Becky's booking will never change. So accept it, and if not then stop watching, really. There's so much other stuff that you could distract yourself with.


I already cancelled my WWE Network account and don't watch it on TV. I just occasionally watch clips online.

It pisses me off that Becky has all the potential to be a star but WWE won't pull the trigger on her. I get angry every time I think about what they've done to her. It's gotten to the point where it seems like people in the WWE enjoy seeing her lose. And I would be unhappy if I were in her position.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

nyelator said:


> Be a Ryder or Hawkins fan for a while.


If you are a Ryder or Hawkins Fan you should stay in the Asylum


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> I already cancelled my WWE Network account and don't watch it on TV. I just occasionally watch clips online.
> 
> It pisses me off that Becky has all the potential to be a star but WWE won't pull the trigger on her. I get angry every time I think about what they've done to her. It's gotten to the point where it seems like people in the WWE enjoy seeing her lose. And I would be unhappy if I were in her position.


Becky isn't the first or last superstar WWE choses to ignore in favor of their less talented and less deserving chosen ones. Look at Ziggler or Ryder. That's why I don't judge the talent at all it they decide to coast it, they're not getting rewarded if they try hard enough and are better than others. They're simply not chosen.

So either become a fan of WWE's chosen ones or stop watching. And like many did, the better option is to stop.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Zuckerhut said:


> If you are a Ryder or Hawkins Fan you should stay in the Asylum


I can play that game too you like orange hair women you should be in a asylum.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Becky isn't the first or last superstar WWE choses to ignore in favor of their less talented and less deserving chosen ones. Look at Ziggler or Ryder. That's why I don't judge the talent at all it they decide to coast it, they're not getting rewarded if they try hard enough and are better than others. They're simply not chosen.
> 
> So either become a fan of WWE's chosen ones or stop watching. And like many did, the better option is to stop.


I already made my decision to stop giving money to the WWE months ago, and I think all Becky fans should do the same


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> It's not a gimmick. I know it sounds pathetic but I can take wrestling too seriously. It's one of the only things that makes me happy. But I can't enjoy WWE now that Becky has been buried


When it is every second post in this thread it is.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

this is the funniest god damn picture of Becky I've ever seen


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

nyelator said:


> I can play that game too you like orange hair women you should be in a asylum.


No we just like Becky. 










That's like me saying you should be in a asylum for liking short girls that cosplay.

Becky have never been booked as bad as Hawkins. Hawkins literally never wins ever. Ryder is closer with him getting over on his own with shit booking like Becky but at least Becky's on TV for most weeks since her debut. Becky was also never thrown off the stage in a wheelchair so there's that.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> No we just like Becky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the point it is insane that since I like Ryder (which if I recall you do as well) and Hawkins I should be in a Asylum.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

nyelator said:


> That's the point it is insane that since I like Ryder (which if I recall you do as well) and Hawkins I should be in a Asylum.


Is it really a knock? If you're in a Asylum you're crazy? Hawkin's booking could make a fan insane and depressed. I mean James Ellsworth beat him clean at a house show FFS. We should be in Asylum from all that punishment on our minds. Ryder is borderline because at least he got a Mania moment last year and was #1 contender for the Tag Title when he got hurt. With Becky it's not there yet because at least she's getting title matches every other month. She also has an inevitable feud with Charlotte to look to. Hawkins hasn't been on TV in a month and Ryder was tag teaming with Mojo before his injury. With New Day,Usos and AA and now Brezzango. The Hype Bros are fucked. It sucks










Hey at least Curt contributed this Gif. That's more then his last run.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Does anybody think Becky could turn heel if Charlotte is turning face? If Charlotte turns face who is there left to be the top female heel on SD? I don't think it would be Tamina, I don't think it should be Natalya, and they could go with Carmella but she gets no reaction.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Is it really a knock? If you're in a Asylum you're crazy? Hawkin's booking could make a fan insane and depressed. I mean James Ellsworth beat him clean at a house show FFS. We should be in Asylum from all that punishment on our minds. Ryder is borderline because at least he got a Mania moment last year and was #1 contender for the Tag Title when he got hurt. With Becky it's not there yet because at least she's getting title matches every other month. She also has an inevitable feud with Charlotte to look to. Hawkins hasn't been on TV in a month and Ryder was tag teaming with Mojo before his injury. With New Day,Usos and AA and now Brezzango. The Hype Bros are fucked. It sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just give me Ryder and Hawkins back.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

At this point, Smackdown could really use heel authority figures. It will help the show greatly on all fronts. It feels so disingenuous to have a face boss. It just reeks of them trying to say "Bosses are cool". 

The women's division needs hateable female heels and using an authority figure to elevate a heel is smart. The biggest heel in that division is James Ellsworth and he's a man. They are trying to build up Carmella and Natalya, but it may be too little too late for Natalya and Carmella's theme stops her from getting any heat the second she comes out. Tamina should be squashing enhancement talent that are from the area to build her up. 

I think that's why Becky has felt so secondary lately.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

machomanjohncena said:


> Does anybody think Becky could turn heel if Charlotte is turning face? If Charlotte turns face who is there left to be the top female heel on SD? I don't think it would be Tamina, I don't think it should be Natalya, and they could go with Carmella but she gets no reaction.


Shhh don't say H word around Skyblazer he gets upset and defensive when you pitch ideas for her turning and doing something new she must be the one who gets betrayed again and again and again with no resolution.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Shhh don't say H word around Skyblazer he gets upset and defensive when you pitch ideas for her turning and doing something new she must be the one who gets betrayed again and again and again with no resolution.


I know your opinion won't change but consider this: If this actually happens, and Charlotte stays a babyface and Becky turns heel, can you even imagine how strongly they'd book face Charlotte? She'll make Reigns look like a plucky underdog in comparison. If you think Becky looks like a weak idiot most of the time now, hooo boy I don't think you realize how much worse it could get.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

If she has to turn heel to win the first MITB then fuck it turn her heel. It would backfire anyway and they'll turn her back because she's too likable. After having her tap out at Backlash WWE better give her something. It's getting ridiculous now. 
















Seriously how can you not cheer this women?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I hope Becky wins the MITB match.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> If she has to turn heel to win the first MITB then fuck it turn her heel. It would backfire anyway and they'll turn her back because she's too likable. After having her tap out at Backlash WWE better give her something. It's getting ridiculous now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if nothing else, now doesnt seem like the time to go full on heel


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

tommo010 said:


> Shhh don't say H word around Skyblazer he gets upset and defensive when you pitch ideas for her turning and doing something new she must be the one who gets betrayed again and again and again with no resolution.


Ziggler was booked worse since turning heel and the narrative would be similar to him.

It's very clear that the company is very high on Charlotte. Becky turning heel means she would be used to get her over as top face. Her as heel champ would feel like she's only keeping the belt warm. I think she has a better shot of having a better reign as a babyface.

I was against even aligning Becky and Naomi. My idea was more, Becky becoming a loner aligning with no one. It would show she's learned from her past and it would take her character in a new direction and open up different story options.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I could easily see Becky as a tough, badass face like Stone Cold. It's to bad WWE is obsessed with making most of their faces look like losers


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

She's not turning heel. Pointless conversation and the central motivation seems to be creating another thing to compliant about.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

C'mon, Becky isn't winning MITB. I feel like they'll tease it and semi-protect her in defeat for whatever it's worth. I feel like Nattie or Carmella are going to steal one, and shortly thereafter steal the title. Only for Charlotte to beat them down the line.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

mshea1 said:


> She's not turning heel. Pointless conversation and the central motivation seems to be creating another thing to compliant about.


To be fair the Becky heel turn narrative didn't start here. I think it was on Cageside Seats. Becky heel turn is starting to feel like a meme at this point.

Right now all she needs is character development, a story and a goal going forward (which will happen in time), not a heel turn.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> To be fair the Becky heel turn narrative didn't start here. I think it was on Cageside Seats. Becky heel turn is starting to feel like a meme at this point.
> 
> Right now all she needs is character development, a story and a goal going forward (which will happen in time), not a heel turn.


honestly the vast majority of the wrestling internet wants everyone to turn heel all the time.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

If Becky does a heel turn, she'd better not adopt that Sonic the Hedgehog look she sported a short while back.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I'd laugh if they tried turning her, but it's pointless too. It could either really work or backfire in hilarious fashion in the sense that Becky could get cheered. It could potentially hurt the division in a big way.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Well Becky is officially not the worst booked face in the division anymore. Becky was never booed like that on PPV and squashed like that either.

Can I just say how happy I am that Charlotte's on Smackdown bringing historic matches with her and Alexa is on Raw shitting on everything. 

Smackdown4Lyfe


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

yeah tonight brought some much needed perspective, I'd say

Things Could Always Be Worse!: The Becky Lynch Story


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Becky has issues with bad booking and a lack of character focus and development, but yeah she never looked as bad as Bayley looked tonight.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Becky was never the worst booked babyface or the worst booked Horsewoman. It was always Bayley and tonight cemented it.



Skyblazer said:


> I'd laugh if they tried turning her, but it's pointless too. It could either really work or backfire in hilarious fashion in the sense that Becky could get cheered. It could potentially hurt the division in a big way.


I hope they go with it. Take a chance for once and turn Becky heel on Charlotte. I'd love to see WWE try and get fans to cheer for the big blonde, athletically gifted daddies girl.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

JDP2016 said:


> Becky was never the worst booked babyface or the worst booked Horsewoman. It was always Bayley and tonight cemented it.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they go with it. Take a chance for once and turn Becky heel on Charlotte. I'd love to see WWE try and get fans to cheer for the big blonde, athletically gifted daddies girl.


I can only picture it now, Will Charlotte be able to beat the one she always beats anyway?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

While Becky was never as badly booked as Bayley but at least Bayley is credible enough as she has multiple clean wins over Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, Nia, a WM moment, and few big achievements. Becky has absolutely nothing, zero credible opponents or wins. NONE. 
So yeah, the lows of Bayley are lower than Becky it seems, but she's had much higher highs.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> While Becky was never as badly booked as Bayley but at least Bayley is credible enough as she has multiple clean wins over Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, Nia, a WM moment, and few big achievements. Becky has absolutely nothing, zero credible opponents or wins. NONE.
> So yeah, the lows of Bayley are lower than Becky it seems, but she's had much higher highs.


She never had a clean win over Nia. She never had a win over Sasha and don't tell me about NXT. She beat Charlotte clean in non-title matches but when it was a title match she didn't win clean. She pinned Becky in a meaningless Survivor Series match and her Wrestlemania moment was garbage because she was getting tossed around a lot and only did two moves to win. What other big achievements has she got? There is no silver lining in this. 

Becky's booking > Bayley's booking


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> She never had a clean win over Nia. She never had a win over Sasha and don't tell me about NXT. She beat Charlotte clean in non-title matches but when it was a title match she didn't win clean. She pinned Becky in a meaningless Survivor Series match and her Wrestlemania moment was garbage because she was getting tossed around a lot and only did two moves to win. What other big achievements has she got? There is no silver lining in this.
> 
> Becky's booking > Bayley's booking


Try being a Becky fan and then tell me all this and NXT don't matter.

Of course I'm counting NXT, being a Becky fan all this time, NXT and Main Roster, it's been nothing but a ride of disappointment after disappointment. Becky won her title in 6-way throwaway match where she did absolutely nothing, while Bayley won the title from Charlotte in one of the best matches of both these ladies' career.

You see Those little meaningless non-title match Bayley has over Charlotte.. yeah those little meaningless things mean more than ANYTHING Becky's done. THAT'S HOW BAD BECKY'S BEEN. 

You see how you're being spoiled, all of Bayley's accomplishment, while it may me meaningless to you ( and believe me, I get it), to a Becky fan, it's MUCH MUCH MORE than she's ever accomplished. That's how sad Becky's situation is.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Awww fuck off. Becky never looked this bad in defeat.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> Awww fuck off. Becky never looked this bad in defeat.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Which is why I said Bayley has lower lows, but also has higher highs.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

JDP2016 said:


> She never had a clean win over Nia. She never had a win over Sasha and don't tell me about NXT. She beat Charlotte clean in non-title matches but when it was a title match she didn't win clean. She pinned Becky in a meaningless Survivor Series match and her Wrestlemania moment was garbage because she was getting tossed around a lot and only did two moves to win. What other big achievements has she got? There is no silver lining in this.
> 
> Becky's booking > Bayley's booking


Becky has never beat Charlotte clean. 1 win had a dirty finish and the other was a win by dq.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

everything else aside I think we can agree that Becky is by far the cutest

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871553540245909504


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Skyblazer said:


> To be fair the Becky heel turn narrative didn't start here. I think it was on Cageside Seats. Becky heel turn is starting to feel like a meme at this point.
> 
> Right now all she needs is character development, a story and a goal going forward (which will happen in time), not a heel turn.


Cageside Seats a site known for terrible takes.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Come on guys, stop resisting and let the "turn Becky heel" feelings flow through you.... She'll be better off as a heel and I mean don't you just want to see at least one heel run by her not being Sasha's sidekick? She could actually make the whole "Bad Lass" thing mean something and not be just a catch phrase on a shirt. 

You're telling me if the consequence for Becky winning MITB is she turned heel and beat Naomi down after a match (turning her heel) and cashed-in and won the title, you would be against that? Especially after Becky has been the one that has suffered most kayfabe wise of getting constantly screwed over by people turning on her or just heels pulling heel tactics. 

# 1 Heel on SD is a better position than # 2 or maybe even # 3 Face


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Come on guys, stop resisting and let the "turn Becky heel" feelings flow through you.... She'll be better off as a heel and I mean don't you just want to see at least one heel run by her not being Sasha's sidekick? She could actually make the whole "Bad Lass" thing mean something and not be just a catch phrase on a shirt.
> 
> You're telling me if the consequence for Becky winning MITB is she turned heel and beat Naomi down after a match (turning her heel) and cashed-in and won the title, you would be against that? Especially after Becky has been the one that has suffered most kayfabe wise of getting constantly screwed over by people turning on her or just heels pulling heel tactics.
> 
> # 1 Heel on SD is a better position than # 2 or maybe even # 3 Face


shouldnt you be busy celebrating the death of Bayleys career or something


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

JC00 said:


> Come on guys, stop resisting and let the "turn Becky heel" feelings flow through you.... She'll be better off as a heel and I mean don't you just want to see at least one heel run by her not being Sasha's sidekick? She could actually make the whole "Bad Lass" thing mean something and not be just a catch phrase on a shirt.
> 
> You're telling me if the consequence for Becky winning MITB is she turned heel and beat Naomi down after a match (turning her heel) and cashed-in and won the title, you would be against that? Especially after Becky has been the one that has suffered most kayfabe wise of getting constantly screwed over by people turning on her or just heels pulling heel tactics.
> 
> # 1 Heel on SD is a better position than # 2 or maybe even # 3 Face


It's very unnecessary. A simple tweak of style and a little character focus and development will easily get that spark back.

The company is very high on Carmella (especially Triple H) and are doing everything to make her a star. She is likely winning Money in the Bank.

Faces turning heel out of frustration has always been the most BS way of turning someone. It's a horrible way of turning someone heel because it makes the one turning less interesting.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

adudeirl said:


> shouldnt you be busy celebrating the death of Bayleys career or something


Nah, he's too busy checking his sources to make sure he can accurately report every item that Alexa purchased during her last grocery store visit.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

adudeirl said:


> shouldnt you be busy celebrating the death of Bayleys career or something


Why would I do that?? I do think it's time for her to ditch the "hugger" gimmick. But while I may be an Alexa mark I actually don't hate any of the women in the WWE. I may not be fans of some I don't hate them. I actually like Becky. She and Carmella are the 2 top reasons why i'm still interested in the SD women's division.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Skyblazer said:


> The company is very high on Carmella (especially Triple H) and are doing everything to make her a star. She is likely winning Money in the Bank.













Ellsworth gets more heat then her. She's decent on the mic but she's worse then Alexa in the ring. Her matches with Becky and Naomi were comical. Like what could Carmella do that would get her any heat? Make fun of Charlotte's implants like she did with Nikki? Yay. Carmella is not ready i'm sorry.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Ellsworth gets more heat then her. She's decent on the mic but she's worse then Alexa in the ring. Her matches with Becky and Naomi were comical. Like what could Carmella do that would get her any heat? Make fun of Charlotte's implants like she did with Nikki? Yay. Carmella is not ready i'm sorry.


Heel Managers are there to build heat for Heels. 

Money in the bank works best with heels and ones who aren't quite at the top, but need the boost. 

I see Becky like a phoenix, she will rise and win the title again. She don't really need the briefcase. I do see her taking a falling off the ladder bump if there is one.

The concept works really with Carmella and Charlotte.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't think Carmella is a _worse_ wrestler than Alexa. She certainly doesn't have as "impressive" a moveset as Alexa, and her execution isn't always as good as I'd like, but I think she's far more fluid and has better ring psychology. 

Outside the ring I think they have comparable mic work as heels, although I'd conceed that Alexa has better improv skills.


Either way, WWE doesn't, _and never did_ care whether someone is "ready" or not. The liklihood is that either Carmella or Nattie is winning MitB (unless WWE are lousy/pathetic enough to want to give Charlotte another unnecessary accolade). 

Then Charlotte will _finally_ get the title match rematch she is logically owed following the WC interupting the first time, during or after which Carmella or Nattie will cash in and take the belt, just for Charlotte to take (or take back) soon after.




And Becky? Who knows. Jobbing to Lana perhaps.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I think the women's feuds post money in the bank are Naomi vs Carmella for the title and Charlotte vs Natalya.

I wouldn't complain if they did an injury angle with Becky after taking a hard ladder bump to give her a break. She can come back fresh from a character and story perspective.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Skyblazer said:


> I think the women's feuds post money in the bank are *Naomi vs Carmella* for the title and Charlotte vs Natalya.
> 
> I wouldn't complain if they did an injury angle with Becky after taking a hard ladder bump to give her a break. She can come back fresh from a character and story perspective.


So then who do you think wins MITB? If Carmella isn't winning. They're not going to have Carmella win MITB then cash it in right away. I swear if it's Charlotte. fpalm


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> So then who do you think wins MITB? If Carmella isn't winning. *They're not going to have Carmella win MITB then cash it in right away.* I swear if it's Charlotte. fpalm


Don't put it past them...
They're already having a women's devolution on RAW, only a matter of time before it bleeds over to SD.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

guys who cares about fantasy booking SHE FINALLY HAS A NEW SHIRT


----------



## Deoxys (Feb 15, 2009)

adudeirl said:


> guys who cares about fantasy booking SHE FINALLY HAS A NEW SHIRT


Not bad at all!


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> guys who cares about fantasy booking SHE FINALLY HAS A NEW SHIRT


Pretty good shirt. That shirt message is very babyface and it works for her. 

I hope they mass produce those new goggles as well.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> guys who cares about fantasy booking SHE FINALLY HAS A NEW SHIRT


About damn time! I just wish it was a more different color then her old shirt. Something the kids/women would like and for men. Still can't believe it took this long to get the word Fire on one of her shirts. Still waiting for that Arm Break Kid shirt styled like a HBK shirt.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Becky was on Fire tonight :smile2: and so was the crowd


































She didn't take the pin either :becky


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Looks like the womens division on SD is turning into a divas division too, which means Becky won't be winning the title


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

ThEmB0neZ said:


>


Becky and Charlotte during the Lana segment was the funniest moment of the night :beckylol









This has to be the new huh smilie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


>


this was obviously great and very funny and I love Charlynch together but man I realllllllly hope she doesnt get in trouble for what this looks like.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> this was obviously great and very funny and I love Charlynch together but man I realllllllly hope she doesnt get in trouble for what this looks like.


She probably won't. Who clangs cigarettes together?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Skyblazer said:


> She probably won't. Who clangs cigarettes together?


It was obvious they where "drinking tea" look at Charlotte with the pinky up


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

tommo010 said:


> It was obvious they where "drinking tea" look at Charlotte with the pinky up


WWE did edit it out. It seems clear that the point. 

Charlotte was drinking like royalty and Becky was sipping it normally.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

There's no way she's winning the title soon. Lana or Carmella will win it next and then Charlotte


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> She probably won't. Who clangs cigarettes together?


I dont know, but this company does inexplicable shit sometimes.


----------



## crazylegs77 (Feb 18, 2015)

adudeirl said:


> this was obviously great and very funny and I love Charlynch together but man I realllllllly hope she doesnt get in trouble for what this looks like.


puff puff pass


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> this was obviously great and very funny and I love Charlynch together but man I realllllllly hope she doesnt get in trouble for what this looks like.


Charlynch are basically the HHH & HBK of the women's division. Now I fully expect to see Becky take the role of HHH after the curtain call at MSG. Becky is the one who takes the blame for this where as Charlotte gets pushed even more. Now I'm just waiting for Nattie to cut a promo calling them both ****'s.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow this is a REALLY dumb page. How out of touch do you have to be to not know the "sipping tea" meme? Like 5 years?

Oh yeah Becky is really going to get in trouble for this. I guess you guys can't claim she was buried this week so you have to resort to this. Where do you guys come from? 










adudeirl said:


> this was obviously great and very funny and I love Charlynch together but man I realllllllly hope she doesnt get in trouble for what this looks like.


Give me strength.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

mshea1 said:


> Wow this is a REALLY dumb page. How out of touch do you have to be to not know the "sipping tea" meme? Like 5 years?
> 
> Oh yeah Becky is really going to get in trouble for this. I guess you guys can't claim she was buried this week so you have to resort to this. Where do you guys come from?
> 
> ...


Funny thing is: Your picture only highlights why it looks more like smoking than drinking tea (here's a hint: You don't drink from the handle).


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

mshea1 said:


> Wow this is a REALLY dumb page. How out of touch do you have to be to not know the "sipping tea" meme? Like 5 years?
> 
> Oh yeah Becky is really going to get in trouble for this. I guess you guys can't claim she was buried this week so you have to resort to this. Where do you guys come from?
> 
> ...


why do you even bother posting anything at this point


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Charlynch are basically the HHH & HBK of the women's division. Now I fully expect to see Becky take the role of HHH after the curtain call at MSG.


Absolutely nothing like HHH & HBK and never will be


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol "Charlynch" will never be like HHH & HBK behave

& it's obviously sipping tea just just look at Charlotte's pinkie.. & look at how they turn up their hands, as if they're sipping tea..

fpalm


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

aye. I obviously know theyre sipping tea. They both pointed it out multiple times on social media after the fact. However, Becky kinda overacted it, and as a result many many people thought she did something else. Thats all I meant.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

december_blue said:


>


I'm pissed I never got my hands on one of those "100% Straight Fire" shirts.:frown2:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Jamaican said:


> lol "Charlynch" will never be like HHH & HBK behave
> 
> & it's obviously sipping tea just just look at Charlotte's pinkie.. & look at how they turn up their hands, as if they're sipping tea..
> 
> fpalm


 @Zigglerpops

I'm talking about similarities. HHH & HBK before the the curtain call, HHH wasn't booked strong like Becky and HBK a pushed top star like Charlotte. HHH got buried, HBK didn't. I never said they were going to be bigger stars or equal in skill. They could be like HHH/HBK in having fun on screen together as best friends is all.

I was joking lighten up. I thought the Nattie calling them ****'s(like Brett) line it was obvious, guess not. They shouldn't get in trouble but the youtube edit is suspect.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

It's been over 6 months since she lost the title and those 6 months have absolutely sucked! She's probably not winning it back anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

...I can't help but wonder if somehow fusing mshea with machocena would help balance the two out.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

machomanjohncena said:


> It's been over 6 months since she lost the title and those 6 months have absolutely sucked! She's probably not winning it back anytime soon, if ever.


You never know, tho.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> why do you even bother posting anything at this point


Why do you not know a meme that even Grandmas on Facebook know.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Jamaican said:


> lol "Charlynch" will never be like HHH & HBK behave
> 
> & it's obviously sipping tea just just look at Charlotte's pinkie.. & look at how they turn up their hands, as if they're sipping tea..
> 
> fpalm


Charlynch doesn't remotely work. They referenced a dated mainstream meme.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> It's been over 6 months since she lost the title and those 6 months have absolutely sucked! She's probably not winning it back anytime soon, if ever.


More concern trolling.



AllenNoah said:


> ...I can't help but wonder if somehow fusing mshea with machocena would help balance the two out.


The people who liked this post can be equally negative and delusional at times. 

Becky is doing fine in WWE and seems to be really happy. But keep up inventing situations where her being fired is discussed.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

mshea1 said:


> Why do you not know a meme that even Grandmas on Facebook know.


why are you unable to comprehend 98% of the posts that you read here and then complain about them

and literally nobody mentioned the extreme of her being "fired" until you, you absolute nutcase


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> why are you unable to comprehend 98% of the posts that you read here and then complain about them
> 
> and literally nobody mentioned the extreme of her being "fired" until you, you absolute nutcase





adudeirl said:


> this was obviously great and very funny and I love Charlynch together but man I realllllllly hope she doesnt get in trouble for what this looks like.


I am the most level headed poster in this thread far from a nutcase. I don't decide thread made narratives are real.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

mshea1 said:


> I am the most level headed poster in this thread far from a nutcase. I don't decide thread made narratives are real.


I said "trouble", not "fired". Are you seriously that dense?


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> I said "trouble", not "fired". Are you seriously that dense?


I am not the one who thought they were smoking a spliff. Enough of the needlessly insults. 

A firing is a disciplinary action. 

Let's get back to the usual Becky is getting buried and the company hates her talk or the heel turn nonsense now.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

mshea1 said:


> I am not the one who thought they were smoking a spliff. Enough of the needlessly insults.
> 
> A firing is a disciplinary action.
> 
> Let's get back to the usual Becky is getting buried and the company hates her talk or the heel turn nonsense now.


neither did I you fuckin nutcase, look at the replies to this https://twitter.com/BeckyLynchWWE/status/872257302375661569

Getting yelled at is also a disciplinary action. You made quite a jump there, but of course that is your gimmick


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> She didn't take the pin either :becky


That Becky smilie always cracks me up whenever I see it!:lol


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> neither did I you fuckin nutcase, look at the replies to this https://twitter.com/BeckyLynchWWE/status/872257302375661569
> 
> Getting yelled at is also a disciplinary action. You made quite a jump there, but of course that is your gimmick


Stop with the insults and that isn't my gimmick. I am the most level headed regular poster here. I don't think WWE hates Becky, think one loss is burial etc. 

Becky is being used relatively fine and is outwardly happy.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Becky should go on Total Divas. Maybe then she would get pushed.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> Becky should go on Total Divas. Maybe then she would get pushed.


"When I envisioned my life as a little girl, that was never in my horizons. I’m going to stay with what I want in the future. I don’t see that being reality TV."


She'd be fun on it, but knowing that she really doesnt want to do it would make her actually doing it be really depressing


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> "When I envisioned my life as a little girl, that was never in my horizons. I’m going to stay with what I want in the future. I don’t see that being reality TV."
> 
> 
> She'd be fun on it, but knowing that she really doesnt want to do it it would be depressing to see her on there imo


Well I just know that Alexa is going to get an even bigger push now that she's on the show


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> Well I just know that Alexa is going to get an even bigger push now that she's on the show


Doesn't actually work like that if you review past casts. But I know you know this.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> "When I envisioned my life as a little girl, that was never in my horizons. I’m going to stay with what I want in the future. I don’t see that being reality TV."
> 
> 
> She'd be fun on it, but knowing that she really doesnt want to do it would make her actually doing it be really depressing


I wouldn't want her on it anyway. As Becky said I like the bit of mystery about her. I don't need to know what she does and who she knows. I used to like Paige but once she went on it I started to not like her personality, she was annoying and too immature(even for 20). I also learned about her "miscarriage" and she experimented with girls, I don't need that with Becky. I'm fine with my knowledge of her as the way it is.


Only positive about it would probably get her more exposure and popular and money.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

mshea1 said:


> Doesn't actually work like that if you review past casts. But I know you know this.


I mean Natalya has never gotten a push from being on it. But I bet Alexa will


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I wouldn't want her on it anyway. As Becky said I like the bit of mystery about her. I don't need to know what she does and who she knows. I used to like Paige but once she went on it I started to not like her personality, she was annoying and too immature(even for 20). I also learned about her "miscarriage" and she experimented with girls, I don't need that with Becky. I'm fine with my knowledge of her as the way it is.
> 
> 
> Only positive about it would probably get her more exposure and popular and money.


when you put it like that yeah, I guess I agree. I was thinking that she'd come off like Renee does (though probably less drunk) which is super fun, but the reality is that the Total Divas format would put her in weird situations. Maybe if it was a more serious kinda show like that Breaking Ground one they did on the Network, that would be pretty cool if she was on it.

but whatever, she's already put this to rest, so.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> I mean Natalya has never gotten a push from being on it. But I bet Alexa will


Yep as Alexa isn't getting pushed now.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


>


the queen of straight fire & the king of strong style. :grin2:


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

mshea1 said:


> Yep as Alexa isn't getting pushed now.


She'll just get pushed even more. They'll have her bury Sasha next


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I am crossing my fingers that Becky Lynch will win the money in the bank ladder match. She needs it the most to get back her steam. :becky*_


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I doubt Becky's winning the Money in the Bank briefcase. For one it doesn't work well with Becky's character to win the title that way and she doesn't need it. Her character arc is 10x more compelling to scratch and claw her way back to the top with the payoff is knowing that she won it her way. I can see Becky taking a big bump from a ladder though.

Natalya, Charlotte and Carmella benefit the most from winning Money in the Bank.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*I am crossing my fingers that Becky Lynch will win the money in the bank ladder match. She needs it the most to get back her steam. :becky*_



She has never really had any momentum, which from what I have gleaned from this thread is the main problem. Becky winning MITB won't fix the damage they have done over the last two years. It doesn't make sense for her to win either. I assume they are going to go with Carmella. She's already a heel and they have been building her up for the last two months.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I wouldn't want her on it anyway. As Becky said I like the bit of mystery about her. I don't need to know what she does and who she knows. I used to like Paige but once she went on it I started to not like her personality, she was annoying and too immature(even for 20). I also learned about her "miscarriage" *and she experimented with girls,* I don't need that with Becky. I'm fine with my knowledge of her as the way it is.
> 
> 
> Only positive about it would probably get her more exposure and popular and money.


I have no Idea why but I laughed so hard at the bolded.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Skyblazer said:


> I doubt Becky's winning the Money in the Bank briefcase. For one it doesn't work well with Becky's character to win the title that way and she doesn't need it. Her character arc is 10x more compelling to scratch and claw her way back to the top with the payoff is knowing that she won it her way. I can see Becky taking a big bump from a ladder though.
> 
> Natalya, Charlotte and Carmella benefit the most from winning Money in the Bank.


She never gets any payoff though


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873966454483423232


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I have no Idea why but I laughed so hard at the bolded.


I don't judge Paige but it did take me by surprise when she said it. Though what has happened to her in the past year definitely makes a whole lot of sense. She's a freak. Some things are worth not knowing, like Becky said a bit of mystery. 



Becky's not winning the MITB, lets just forget about it. Hopefully she just shines in the match at least. Carmella winning it is stupid, so it makes sense that WWE does it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874114342509174784
"Over a 103 years old, and it doesn't look a day over a 102." :lmao


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

N7 Spectre said:


>


Boulder Shoulder City Bitch.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

What a fit women. :becky


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

N7 Spectre said:


>


Why does it look like they are growing candy corn in the background?:enzo


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Now that Charlotte is a face, the situation with Becky seems hopeless. Charlotte will be top face female face on SD while Becky is number 2, or they'll turn Becky heel and feed her to Charlotte.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

when people ask "why do you like Becky so much" I'm gonna show them the last like 20 seconds of this video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874789121553702912


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm not even going to be that hopeful if Becky wins MITB because they might just have her lose when she cashes in


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> when people ask "why do you like Becky so much" I'm gonna show them the last like 20 seconds of this video
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874789121553702912


She is one of the few people I know who can say these horrible puns but still come off as endearing.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

TD Stinger said:


> Boulder Shoulder City Bitch.


She could break your abdomen in half with a spear.:surprise:


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> I'm not even going to be that hopeful if Becky wins MITB because they might just have her lose when she cashes in


More concern trolling


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

machomanjohncena said:


> I'm not even going to be that hopeful if Becky wins MITB because they might just have her lose when she cashes in


She would win the title, but would it lose back to Carmella or Lana 3,4 weeks later.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I know that Becky will be losing to Lana soon. Even though I know it's going to happen it's still going to piss me off when it does


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

machomanjohncena said:


> I know that Becky will be losing to Lana soon. Even though I know it's going to happen it's still going to piss me off when it does


You must be fun at parties. I do not think you have posted one positive thing.. EVER


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874963969810804736
Ravishing Rebecca has arrived!







@machomanjohncena Your negativity really is annoying. I hate Becky's booking too but come on!! She's still over and making money and living her dream. They can't hold down Becky forever. Just be grateful Becky's not getting American Alpha'd or Tye Dillinger'd.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874963969810804736
> Ravishing Rebecca has arrived!
> 
> 
> ...


They hold Sandow or Natalya down forever...so what.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

krtgolfing said:


> You must be fun at parties. I do not think you have posted one positive thing.. EVER


I just feel like there is nothing to be positive about. Becky is probably going to made to look like an idiot again at MITB. She'll also win the briefcase but lose because of Ellsworth


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> I just feel like there is nothing to be positive about. Becky is probably going to made to look like an idiot again at MITB. She'll also win the briefcase but lose because of Ellsworth


You're being negative again! :sadbecky


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zuckerhut said:


> They hold Sandow or Natalya down forever...so what.


Nattie got 3 title matches vs Charlotte on PPV last year and won the first ever women's table match. She's probably a future hall of famer. Nattie also has the charisma of cardboard and isn't over. She's right were she's suppose to be. Sandow was never going to be a big star and future champion. He was a lower mid card act. He was entertaining but wasn't a star. He couldn't be Mizdow forever. Arron Rex didn't' do much in TNA, It's not like it was a big loss.


Becky is still in big matches and still gets great reactions and 2nd in merch. They threw her a bone as the first SD women's champ and surely they'll throw her another one. Maybe they'll actually give her a badass run someday. Becky vs Charlotte is going to happen and it will be amazing, it's unavoidable. 

Just be happy Becky's not on Raw with Alexa losing dirty for the 80th time.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Nattie got 3 title matches vs Charlotte on PPV last year and won the first ever women's table match. She's probably a future hall of famer. Nattie also has the charisma of cardboard and isn't over. She's right were she's suppose to be. Sandow was never going to be a big star and future champion. He was a lower mid card act. He was entertaining but wasn't a star. He couldn't be Mizdow forever. Arron Rex didn't' do much in TNA, It's not like it was a big loss.
> 
> 
> Becky is still in big matches and still gets great reactions and 2nd in merch. They threw her a bone as the first SD women's champ and surely they'll throw her another one. Maybe they'll actually give her a badass run someday. Becky vs Charlotte is going to happen and it will be amazing, it's unavoidable.
> ...


Yeah instead she'll be losing dirty to Carmella or Lana soon


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

machomanjohncena said:


> Yeah instead she'll be losing dirty to Carmella or Lana soon


As long as she's on my TV every week who cares.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I was just thinking about the Becky/Mickie feud and it still pisses me off how they rushed it. That could have been a defining feud for Becky and they could have gotten a lot more out of it. Even though Becky won, they treated it like it was no big deal even though Mickie was a 6 time champ in WWE. It should have given Becky a huge rub. They should have done Becky vs Mickie for the title at WM, with Becky winning. It could have been a big "passing of the torch" moment and given Becky her WM moment. Instead they just threw Becky in a clusterfuck womens match that was the 2nd shortest match of the show. WTF was WWE thinking?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

here's some cool old school Finn and Becky I just stumbled upon.



















What a feeling it must be for both of them to make it big together years later. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Well I wasn't expecting Becky to win. But it still pissed me off. Ellsworth should have gone away a long time ago. And I bet Carmella will continue to get no reaction.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Beckys promo about this is gonna be so fucking good oh my god


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> Beckys promo about this is gonna be so fucking good oh my god


Who cares? She'll get no payoff in the end


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> Who cares? She'll get no payoff in the end


You know what the payoffs gonna be? Becky fucking annihilating him, and the crowd losing their damn minds for it


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> You know what the payoffs gonna be? Becky fucking annihilating him, and the crowd losing their damn minds for it


Becky v Elsworth is still something that can happen, So I'm happy enough, Carmella was always going to win, becky should not open her mouth she should just beat Elsworth to a pulp at SS


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> Beckys promo about this is gonna be so fucking good oh my god


If Becky had to lose this was the best case(pun intended) scenario. She was the main one to get screwed, the main focus, and Ellsworth and Becky already have a history. It also helps that she was the most over women on the show tonight. Carmella was basically given the briefcase so it makes her look like the weakest in the match. Which makes everyone else look strong. 


If i'm Vince and hear the reaction tonight for Becky, how the hell do you not push this women? It would make no sense which is why I think Becky will be just fine. I can't wait for what the future holds for Becky personally.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> If Becky had to lose this was the best case(pun intended) scenario. She was the main one to get screwed, the main focus, and Ellsworth and Becky already have a history. It also helps that she was the most over women on the show tonight. Carmella was basically given the briefcase so it makes her look like the weakest in the match. Which makes everyone else look strong.
> 
> 
> If i'm Vince and hear the reaction tonight for Becky, how the hell do you not push this women? It would make no sense which is why I think Becky will be just fine. I can't wait for what the future holds for Becky personally.


Vince has a long history of not pushing people who get reactions.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Becky v Elsworth is still something that can happen, So I'm happy enough, Carmella was always going to win, becky should not open her mouth she should just beat Elsworth to a pulp at SS


I dont feel like finding it, but remember the Fallout promo she cut after she lost the cage match and how great it was? I just want a repeat of that


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> I dont feel like finding it, but remember the Fallout promo she cut after she lost the cage match and how great it was? I just want a repeat of that


Remember how she got no payoff after that? I don't care if she cuts an amazing promo because WWE is still not going to push her


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> I dont feel like finding it, but remember the Fallout promo she cut after she lost the cage match and how great it was? I just want a repeat of that


I know the one you're talking about and yes it was great promo but all the women were screwed tonight so I can still see them all been put together and with that the promo time will be spread around like a sentence each like the build up to tonights match, I prefer her to be so pissed off and she says nothing and action speaks louder than words


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> I know the one you're talking about and yes it was great promo but all the women were screwed tonight so I can still see them all been put together and with that the promo time will be spread around like a sentence each like the build up to tonights match, I prefer her to be so pissed off and she says nothing and action speaks louder than words


I maintain that she was specifically screwed over more than the other 3, since she was the one that had it won and then got tipped off the ladder. But yeah I see your point.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> I dont feel like finding it, but remember the Fallout promo she cut after she lost the cage match and how great it was? I just want a repeat of that


Here it is





and here's another one for Becky's best promo reel.





How can you argue that she isn't one of the best face promo's in WWE?


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

The only thing that worries me is that they may try to turn Becky heel out of frustration from losing which is the most bs reasons of turning someone heel. It's a great way to turn a great character into a generic one.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> The only thing that worries me is that they may try to turn Becky heel out of frustration from losing which is the most bs reasons of turning someone heel. It's a great way to turn a great character into a generic one.


no way. After tonight its clear that shes a top 2 babyface across both divisions


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> no way. After tonight its clear that shes a top 2 babyface across both divisions


I want you to be right so badly.

Becky's NXT heel turn came out of frustration from losing. It was complete BS.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Becky has been cutting these 'frustrated' promos for 18 months. She isn't turning heel, just spinning her wheels as usual.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> How can you argue that she isn't one of the best face promo's in WWE?


There is a moment in that promo when she looks on the verge of tears


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> There is a moment in that promo when she looks on the verge of tears


I saw it, & I don't blame her at all for getting emotional about all of this.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Déjà vu all over again 



















Ellsworth really needs a lass whooping bad.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky constantly cuts these superb promos on the fallout shows, yet nothing ever seems to come from them. She seemed legit pissed off and when you think about it she has good reason to be. She really just needs to snap soon because there's only so many times she can be screwed out of something.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Becky constantly cuts these superb promos on the fallout shows, yet nothing ever seems to come from them. She seemed legit pissed off and when you think about it she has good reason to be. She really just needs to snap soon because there's only so many times she can be screwed out of something.


She has a good reason to be legit pissed off. That was such a stupid ending to the match, and it was disrespectful to not just her but all the women in it


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

machomanjohncena said:


> She has a good reason to be legit pissed off. That was such a stupid ending to the match, and it was disrespectful to not just her but all the women in it


Agreed, even on a scripted show, to push the women being history makers, giving them a long vignette like they did with all the stars of the past, for the first ever women's MITB match ending with a dude throwing the briefcase down is just stupid. Maybe it's some way to garner heat and i know it's going to be addressed on Tuesday but regardless the whole thing is stupid. Carmella grabbing the case herself would have been a better option, even if Ellsworth did interfere.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

What is it with WWE ruining this hyped up "historic moments" for the women with crap finishes? 

Introduce new title at WrestleMania, talk about a new era, have the really awesome women's triple threat match end when the current champ's (Charlotte's) decrepit old dad interferes on her behalf (the same way that she had won countless matches on random episodes of Raw), and the same person walks out of Mania as champ who walked in. And it wasn't even clever interference either, it was just lame. Oh and who took the loss there, you guessed it, BECKY!!

First ever Women's HIAC match, lets beat the clearly over babyface clean in her hometown and kill the crowd.

First ever Women's MITB ladder match, lets have the male comic relief sidekick win it for her.

Etc.

WWE, you're constantly shooting yourselves in the foot with these godawful finishes.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Asuka842 said:


> What is it with WWE ruining this hyped up "historic moments" for the women with crap finishes?
> 
> Introduce new title at WrestleMania, talk about a new era, have the really awesome women's triple threat match end when the current champ's (Charlotte's) decrepit old dad interferes on her behalf (the same way that she had won countless matches on random episodes of Raw), and the same person walks out of Mania as champ who walked in. And it wasn't even clever interference either, it was just lame. Oh and who took the loss there, you guessed it, BECKY!!
> 
> ...


As a womens wrestling fan, it's really frustrating to see WWE make so many stupid decisions with it


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

And then I got watch stuff like the Rosemary vs. Jade feud in Impact and go "now THAT'S how you properly book a feud."

Yeah Vince, freaking Impact did something better than you.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

There are people suggesting that WWE will do Becky vs Ellsworth at Summerslam. That would suck, Becky should be in a womens title match at Summerslam


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

machomanjohncena said:


> There are people suggesting that WWE will do Becky vs Ellsworth at Summerslam. That would suck, Becky should be in a womens title match at Summerslam


Unless it's Charlotte vs Becky, the only other interesting match/feud is Becky vs Ellsworth. The feud's been building for months and Ellsworth has a lot of heat right now. It shouldn't be at Summerslam though, but at Battleground sounds good. Really I have no idea what the SD women's match at SummerSlam will look like.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

If they do Becky vs. Ellsworth at Summerslam. Atleast she's in a high profile match. Could be a lot worse, she could be sitting on the sidelines doing jackshit.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Unless it's Charlotte vs Becky, the only other interesting match/feud is Becky vs Ellsworth. The feud's been building for months and Ellsworth has a lot of heat right now. It shouldn't be at Summerslam though, but at Battleground sounds good. Really I have no idea what the SD women's match at SummerSlam will look like.


I wouldn't be surprised if it's another multi-women clusterfuck. I don't know if Naomi will still be champ heating into SS, but Carmella is probably going to be the next one


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Unless it's Charlotte vs Becky, the only other interesting match/feud is Becky vs Ellsworth. The feud's been building for months and Ellsworth has a lot of heat right now. It shouldn't be at Summerslam though, but at Battleground sounds good. Really I have no idea what the SD women's match at SummerSlam will look like.


I mean, they could do Becky/Naomi, have Becky win the belt the right way, than Carmella cashes in. Ideally if they were gonna go that route Charlotte would be the one with the briefcase, this would be fine though.

But yeah, Becky/Ellsworth seems like it has to be whats gonna happen soon. This isnt just Bex fucking around on twitter with some wishful thinking mixed in anymore.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> I mean, they could do Becky/Naomi, have Becky win the belt the right way, than Carmella cashes in. Ideally if they were gonna go that route Charlotte would be the one with the briefcase, this would be fine though.
> 
> But yeah, Becky/Ellsworth seems like it has to be whats gonna happen soon. This isnt just Bex fucking around on twitter with some wishful thinking mixed in anymore.


Becky/Naomi would be face vs face though, unless one of them turns heel, and Becky shouldn't.

IDK if they are really going to do Becky/Ellsworth, I don't think WWE wants to do intergender matches nowadays


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

And looking at WWE's past booking of her, she'd spend weeks/months being constantly beaten down/punked out by Carmella. Then in the "big match," she'd get beat down again, Ellsworth would make her tap out in the middle of the ring, and then he and Carmella would celebrate over her once-again prone defeated body.

They keep doing it after all.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> She has a good reason to be legit pissed off. That was such a stupid ending to the match, and it was disrespectful to not just her but all the women in it



Yes, having an ending to a match that possibly plants the seeds for future programs is entirely disrespectful. Progressing storylines on a scripted show is truly a black mark on the industry. I really don't get people who get annoyed to this degree about TV shows. We all knew Becky wasn't going to win and had Carmella won without any help people would be crucifying that as well. They set up Carmella and Ellsworth further as heels and created sympathy for Becky. How is that a bad thing? The point of wrestling is to create something people can invest in and they are trying to do that and they catch heat because somebody won a match in an unfair manner. It's not real and they all knew that was the ending going into the match. Being pissed off about it is assinine.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Asuka842 said:


> And looking at WWE's past booking of her, she'd spend weeks/months being constantly beaten down/punked out by Carmella. Then in the "big match," she'd get beat down again, Ellsworth would make her tap out in the middle of the ring, and then he and Carmella would celebrate over her once-again prone defeated body.
> 
> They keep doing it after all.


Yeah I wouldn't surprised if Ellsworth/Becky happened and Carmella interfered or distracted Becky to cause her to lose


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yes, having an ending to a match that possibly plants the seeds for future programs is entirely disrespectful. Progressing storylines on a scripted show is truly a black mark on the industry. I really don't get people who get annoyed to this degree about TV shows. We all knew Becky wasn't going to win and had Carmella won without any help people would be crucifying that as well. They set up Carmella and Ellsworth further as heels and created sympathy for Becky. How is that a bad thing. The point of wrestling is to create something people can invest in and they are trying to do that and the catch heat because somebody won a match in an unfair manner. It's not real and they all knew that was the ending going into the match.


I'm dissapointed Becky didn't win but I wasn't expecting her to. And I was expecting Ellsworth to interfere but I didn't expect him to grab the briefcase. The first womens MITB match is now forever tainted because of that ending. It just goes to show that WWE still treats womens wrestling as a joke. And it doesn't matter if it creates sympathy for Becky if she doesn't end up getting any pay-off in the end.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> Becky/Naomi would be face vs face though, unless one of them turns heel, and Becky shouldn't.
> 
> IDK if they are really going to do Becky/Ellsworth, I don't think WWE wants to do intergender matches nowadays


Nah, they can do face versus face built on respect no problem. And besides, Naomi's character is kindof a dick anyway.

I think theres a difference between what this would be and "intergender" in the classic sense. This isn't gonna be like a Candice Larae match or something from Lucha Underground, this is gonna just be Becky beating the life out of him.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> I'm dissapointed Becky didn't win but I wasn't expecting her to. And I was expecting Ellsworth to interfere but I didn't expect him to grab the briefcase. The first womens MITB match is now forever tainted because of that ending. It just goes to show that WWE still treats womens wrestling as a joke. And it doesn't matter if it creates sympathy for Becky if she doesn't end up getting any pay-off in the end


You can't taint a pro wrestling match that's nonsense. It's a show. The story can be that it's tainted and that will possibly be a direction they go in. The thing is it's only tainted if you choose to think that way. It was another match that was done for the sake of "making history" which is something people have been crucifying for a year now. Why even give a shit about the ending of a scripted match in terms of placing a real world importance on it? Not having a fair winner doesn't mean that WWE treats women's wrestling as a joke, it's simply for advancing storylines. Even if Becky gets no payoff, they made Carmella and Ellsworth bigger heels by going this road and them even remotely following through on that actually justifies the decision to end the match that way. There is more going on than being an "historic" moment. Even if all Becky does is beat Ellsworth down that is the payoff becuase her issue isn't with Carmella sure they may not even allow that, but still as long as they continue to push Carmella/Ellsworth as the main heels of the division then the ends justify the means.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You can't taint a pro wrestling match that's nonsense. It's a show. The story can be that it's tainted and that will possibly be a direction they go in. The thing is it's only tainted if you choose to think that way. It was another match that was done for the sake of "making history" which is something people have been crucifying for a year now. Why even give a shit about the ending of a scripted match in terms of placing a real world importance on it? Not having a fair winner doesn't mean that WWE treats women's wrestling as a joke, it's simply for advancing storylines. Even if Becky gets no payoff, they made Carmella and Ellsworth bigger heels by going this road and them even remotely following through on that actually justifies the decision to end the match that way. There is more going on than being an "historic" moment. Even if all Becky does is beat Ellsworth down that is the payoff becuase her issue isn't with Carmella sure they may not even allow that, but still as long as they continue to push Carmella/Ellsworth as the main heels of the division then the ends justify the means.


All the heat is probably going to be on Ellsworth because he's the one who grabbed the briefcase. Carmella has been on the main roster almost a year and still can't get a reaction


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> All the heat is probably going to be on Ellsworth because he's the one who grabbed the briefcase. Carmella has been on the main roster almost a year and still can't get a reaction


Doesn't matter because by they are firmly entrenched as a unit and because of that by extension the heat that Ellsworth gets is Carmella's heat as well. Standard manager/wrestler dynamic. Do people dislike Haku without Bobby Heenan? Probably not and that's the entire point of having a manager. It can work when people can get heat without managers like Rude or Hennig, but the manager's job is to get the heat.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It'ver telling that 98% of the anger isn't being directed at Carmella and Ellsworth. It's being directed at WWE as a company and their booking, oops. They didn't dare pull this crap during the very first MALE MITB match, because they knew that it'd be stupid. And they should have know that here as well.

If this were the third of fourth Women's MITB match, and you hadn't hyped it up/patted yourselves on the back so much beforehand, than maybe it could have worked. But as the finish to the very first one, which you can NEVER do again ever, it was just the stupidest idea possible.

Sometimes, giving people a satisfying finish to a big/historic moment is more important than "the story." And this was one such case. Especially since this was a show where pretty much all of the other matches also had screwy finishes, which makes it all the worse. And lets face it, the storyline will almost certainly not amount to much in the grand scheme of things. Another Trish vs. Lita this will not be. And when they write the history books of WWE, this finish will not be remember well, guarantee it.

You denied people a satisfying payoff to a historic moment, to build some cheap heel heat on freaking Carmella of all people, and for a storyline that probably won't be all that interesting anyway because your booking sucks. Oh bravo WWE, that's just brilliant, screw you.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> It'ver telling that 98% of the anger isn't being directed at Carmella and Ellsworth. It's being directed at WWE as a company and their booking, oops. They didn't dare pull this crap during the very first MALE MITB match, because they knew that it'd be stupid. And they should have know that here as well.
> 
> If this were the third of fourth Women's MITB match, and you hadn't hyped it up/patted yourselves on the back so much beforehand, than maybe it could have worked. But as the finish to the very first one, which you can NEVER do again ever, it was just the stupidest idea possible.
> 
> ...


If you sacrifice story for history you are left in limbo when trying to navigate the booking of the division. They are trying to give the women a meaning for their presence and just throwing away any forethought just to tout something as an historic moment is actually detrimental to every stride they have made in presenting the women. History for history sake isn't history. You need something tangible to connect to going forward and the "historic" achievement is something that few people really care about and you can't latch on to it from a character standpoint because it is hollow going forward.

What would have been the optimal satisfying payoff in the match? You can't have Carmella(which was the smartest outcome) without help because people would attack it for her not being the most over or talented woman in the match. You can't have Charlotte win because people will attack it as the WWE overvaluing her and handing her achievements just to enhance her legacy. You can't have Tamina or Nattie win because they are lower on the totem pole. Which leaves Becky which from a fan perspective is the best option, but from a practical perspective involves too much work to make fit with the current framework of the division. It's too difficult a story to tell when there is an easy story that they had already begun right there in front of them. Carmella winning in the fashion in which she did is the smartest move because it makes she and Ellsworth the defacto heels in the division and sets up at least a small angle for everyone in their outrage over how Carmella was victorious and can lead to some closure in the Ellsworth/Becky side plot. It's a smart move to not go down the "historic" route. Also havin a heel with the briefcase who can act all superior about making said history despite it being in a nefarious manner is a better direction than a happy glad handing babyface using "history" as a crutch to seem relevant and worthwhile, because that is a move better suited for a heel.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> If you sacrifice story for history you are left in limbo when trying to navigate the booking of the division. They are trying to give the women a meaning for their presence and just throwing away any forethought just to tout something as an historic moment is actually detrimental to every stride they have made in presenting the women. History for history sake isn't history. You need something tangible to connect to going forward and the "historic" achievement is something that few people really care about and you can't latch on to it from a character standpoint because it is hollow going forward.
> 
> What would have been the optimal satisfying payoff in the match? You can't have Carmella(which was the smartest outcome) without help because people would attack it for her not being the most over or talented woman in the match. You can't have Charlotte win because people will attack it as the WWE overvaluing her and handing her achievements just to enhance her legacy. You can't have Tamina or Nattie win because they are lower on the totem pole. Which leaves Becky which from a fan perspective is the best option, but from a practical perspective involves too much work to make fit with the current framework of the division. It's too difficult a story to tell when there is an easy story that they had already begun right there in front of them. Carmella winning in the fashion in which she did is the smartest move because it makes she and Ellsworth the defacto heels in the division and sets up at least a small angle for everyone in their outrage over how Carmella was victorious and can lead to some closure in the Ellsworth/Becky side plot. It's a smart move to not go down the "historic" route. Also havin a heel with the briefcase who can act all superior about making said history despite it being in a nefarious manner is a better direction than a happy glad handing babyface using "history" as a crutch to seem relevant and worthwhile, because that is a move better suited for a heel.


Agreed with this 100%. I dont know if it'll *actually* work, but in theory it seems like a solid way to get Carmella actual heat. And like if nothing else, this being a Becky thread and all, this specific finish does more for Becky than anything else could've possibly done. 

That said, I do think that the criticisms of it are pretty valid, especially in the moment. It is kinda fucked up that a man (and not even one thats an actual wrestler really!) basically emerged victorious in a milestone match for womens wrestling. People hoped for this to be another moment of growth, for someone to do something to be in a highlight reel for years to come, as a sign that womens wrestling has actually arrived. And they got...that. Sure they may not be thinking of how good the ripple effect of this could be down the line, but I can't blame anyone for not being there yet


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> If you sacrifice story for history you are left in limbo when trying to navigate the booking of the division. They are trying to give the women a meaning for their presence and just throwing away any forethought just to tout something as an historic moment is actually detrimental to every stride they have made in presenting the women. History for history sake isn't history. You need something tangible to connect to going forward and the "historic" achievement is something that few people really care about and you can't latch on to it from a character standpoint because it is hollow going forward.
> 
> What would have been the optimal satisfying payoff in the match? You can't have Carmella(which was the smartest outcome) without help because people would attack it for her not being the most over or talented woman in the match. You can't have Charlotte win because people will attack it as the WWE overvaluing her and handing her achievements just to enhance her legacy. You can't have Tamina or Nattie win because they are lower on the totem pole. Which leaves Becky which from a fan perspective is the best option, but from a practical perspective involves too much work to make fit with the current framework of the division. It's too difficult a story to tell when there is an easy story that they had already begun right there in front of them. Carmella winning in the fashion in which she did is the smartest move because it makes she and Ellsworth the defacto heels in the division and sets up at least a small angle for everyone in their outrage over how Carmella was victorious and can lead to some closure in the Ellsworth/Becky side plot. It's a smart move to not go down the "historic" route. Also havin a heel with the briefcase who can act all superior about making said history despite it being in a nefarious manner is a better direction than a happy glad handing babyface using "history" as a crutch to seem relevant and worthwhile, because that is a move better suited for a heel.


Carmella was the right choice to win. The thing is that, there are 2 better ways of doing it.

1. Have Ellsworth pick up Carmella and put her halfway up the ladder and have Carmella pull the briefcase down. You can also indicate that Becky would have stopped Carmella if it wasn't for Ellsworth.

2. With everyone incapacitated except Becky and Carmella have Ellsworth restrain Becky by grabbing her leg as Becky watches Carmella grab the briefcase. 

In both options I just listed makes the heel look dastardly without undermining the match. Interference should be more subtle so it doesn't overshadow the match itself.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Skyblazer said:


> Carmella was the right choice to win. The thing is that, there are 2 better ways of doing it.
> 
> 1. Have Ellsworth pick up Carmella and put her halfway up the ladder and have Carmella pull the briefcase down. You can also indicate that Becky would have stopped Carmella if it wasn't for Ellsworth.
> 
> ...


Could also have..

1. Have Ellsworth pull Becky's leg while she's climbing, then have Becky suplex Ellsworth once or twice, only to turn round into a superkick from Carmella who goes on to climb the ladder and win.

Or if they wanted to go the more 'flukey' route...

2. Have Becky and Charlotte fight at the top of the ladder for the briefcase, only for them both to unhook it mid brawl and for the briefcase fall to the floor, where a crawling Carmella gets her hands on it.

The really was no need for Ellsworth to actually go and unhook it himself.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> If you sacrifice story for history you are left in limbo when trying to navigate the booking of the division. They are trying to give the women a meaning for their presence and just throwing away any forethought just to tout something as an historic moment is actually detrimental to every stride they have made in presenting the women. History for history sake isn't history. You need something tangible to connect to going forward and the "historic" achievement is something that few people really care about and you can't latch on to it from a character standpoint because it is hollow going forward.
> 
> What would have been the optimal satisfying payoff in the match? You can't have Carmella(which was the smartest outcome) without help because people would attack it for her not being the most over or talented woman in the match. You can't have Charlotte win because people will attack it as the WWE overvaluing her and handing her achievements just to enhance her legacy. You can't have Tamina or Nattie win because they are lower on the totem pole. Which leaves Becky which from a fan perspective is the best option, but from a practical perspective involves too much work to make fit with the current framework of the division. It's too difficult a story to tell when there is an easy story that they had already begun right there in front of them. Carmella winning in the fashion in which she did is the smartest move because it makes she and Ellsworth the defacto heels in the division and sets up at least a small angle for everyone in their outrage over how Carmella was victorious and can lead to some closure in the Ellsworth/Becky side plot. It's a smart move to not go down the "historic" route. Also havin a heel with the briefcase who can act all superior about making said history despite it being in a nefarious manner is a better direction than a happy glad handing babyface using "history" as a crutch to seem relevant and worthwhile, because that is a move better suited for a heel.


You seem to be missing the point here most of the negative response I've seen isn't about Carmella winning it's freaking Ellsworth dropping it in her lap that's the issue, did I prefer Becky to win? Yes but only because I wanted them to use the case to heel turn her and freshen up her stale character of "underdog" but Carmella was probably the right choice so by all means have him help her in some fashion but come on having him unhook the case and drop it to her totally undermined the accomplishment this was supposed to mean to women's wrestling in WWE and they just shit on their entire division basically because they felt no women in this case Carmella couldn't stand on top of a ladder and do herself it was pure bullshit and frankly I feel it effected the entire PPV because crowd didn't really come alive until Nakamura returned.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Becky at UpUpDownDown https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4ZqkCY4k3k&sf90637528=1


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I think it's going to be Charlotte who gets cashed in on if they want her as the top face. They'll try to get sympathy for her that way


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Zuckerhut said:


> Becky at UpUpDownDown https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4ZqkCY4k3k&sf90637528=1


Naturally being friends with Becky would be cool but man Big E seems like such a good laugh to be around too, on a side note the screen tearing on the PS4 version of FF14 is horrible you don't get any of that on PC but watching this is making me wanna log on again :hmm


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

So, another mitb match is happening next week. I don't think Becky is going to win it though


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Beckys promo was so fucking good again, so glad this one actually got on TV.

Everything else was kinda dumb but they kinda backed themselves into a corner


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Loved Becky's promo tonight and it was cool to have 3 of the best babyface in the last 5 years on screen together(Sami,Bex,Bryan). Hoping the match main events next week. Carmella's probably winning some how so i'm just hope Becky is a main focus. Becky's a top promo and easily the best face promo at least for females. Eat shit Kevin Dunn!


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

"Feels like the land of handouts."

As true as that is, why would the writers write a line like that? They're basically admitting "yeah we're giving accolades to people who haven't earned it before hand, we know."

Alexa, handout.
Naomi, handout.
Jinder, handout.
Carmella, handout.

Being self aware doesn't make things okay, unless it's a subtle shot at Vince.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Strategize said:


> "Feels like the land of handouts."
> 
> As true as that is, why would the writers write a line like that? They're basically admitting "yeah we're giving accolades to people who haven't earned it before hand, we know."
> 
> ...


I'm hoping this is the case, but it's a catalyst for turning the Gm's heel.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Don't forget about Lana getting a title match in her first match on SD as a wrestler. She did nothing to deserve it.

Although seeing Becky and Charlotte team up to trash talk and then beat the crap out or Carmella was really fun. Pity that neither of them are winning next week though (come on, we all know that Carmella is winning it back, likely with more heel shenanigans).


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

What a babyface!


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Strategize said:


> "Feels like the land of handouts."
> 
> As true as that is, why would the writers write a line like that? They're basically admitting "yeah we're giving accolades to people who haven't earned it before hand, we know."
> 
> ...


Well this is a thing she's said even before this MITB mess. 

I agree that simply acknowledging it doesnt absolve them of doing it, but its the first step to correcting it I think. Maybe its a catalyst for one of Shane or Bryan turning heel, maybe its a thing that they didnt realize they were actually doing like its a moment of reflection.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> Well this is a thing she's said even before this MITB mess.
> 
> I agree that simply acknowledging it doesnt absolve them of doing it, but its the first step to correcting it I think. Maybe its a catalyst for one of Shane or Bryan turning heel, maybe its a thing that they didnt realize they were actually doing like its a moment of reflection.


The worst route would be Becky turning heel.

I think turning one of the gm's heel is a better move. People forget how good of a heel Daniel Bryan and Shane Mcmahon can be.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

And yet there's still people who think Becky is a bad talker :beckylol


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Becky's promo completely convinced me that I want her to win this. Initially I liked the idea of Carmella winning as the cash in seems to fit her character better, but now that I got a peek of what it will be like I'm 100% on team Becky to win next week. I'm tired of chickenshit heels that can't wrestle being featured so prominently. 

My fav option is where Becky turns on Charlotte after a title win with a cash in, but a cash in can still be used with a face character. Becky could just insert herself into a title match and make it a triple threat or even open a show saying that she's using her cash in in a one on one match later that night.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Flair Flop said:


> Becky's promo completely convinced me that I want her to win this. Initially I liked the idea of Carmella winning as the cash in seems to fit her character better, but now that I got a peek of what it will be like I'm 100% on team Becky to win next week. I'm tired of chickenshit heels that can't wrestle being featured so prominently.
> 
> My fav option is where Becky turns on Charlotte after a title win with a cash in, but a cash in can still be used with a face character. Becky could just insert herself into a title match and make it a triple threat or even open a show saying that she's using her cash in in a one on one match later that night.


It would be pretty nice, but I don't think Becky is winning next week. With more tension between Carmella and Natalya opens up a window for Charlotte to get the briefcase with her pushing Becky off the ladder. It sets up Charlotte to feud with Carmella over the case.

Setting up Charlotte as a long-term chaser with Becky as champ feels backwards, like delaying the inevitable. There is no uncertainty of Will Charlotte win the Smackdown women's championship. The question would be when? 

With Becky as long-term chaser there is that uncertainty.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Flair Flop said:


> Becky's promo completely convinced me that I want her to win this. Initially I liked the idea of Carmella winning as the cash in seems to fit her character better, but now that I got a peek of what it will be like I'm 100% on team Becky to win next week. I'm tired of chickenshit heels that can't wrestle being featured so prominently.
> 
> My fav option is where Becky turns on Charlotte after a title win with a cash in, but a cash in can still be used with a face character. Becky could just insert herself into a title match and make it a triple threat or even open a show saying that she's using her cash in in a one on one match later that night.


I'm fairly certain either Carmella or Becky are winning the rematch going by last night, they seemed to be 2 most prominently featured in the segment and since Becky was essentially the one most cheated out of the match by Ellsworth it makes sense she's the one who would be best choice to win it after Carmella. 

It was also good seeing Becky be a little more ruthless by essentially torturing Carmella with the Dis-Arm-Her to end the segment and I'm seeing the seeds of a potential heel turn is possible, 2 promos in a row Becky has shown clear frustration that people are being handed opportunities rather then earned and it would be a nice twist if she "stole her opportunity" in this match, the key line in both promos I took was "what do I need to do" and maybe this could be the breaking point where she does what is needed to get the case by hook or crook. I personally would have preferred a cash in heel turn but they could easily do it by having her cheat to win the MitB case. 


Skyblazer said:


> With Becky as long-term chaser there is that uncertainty.


Ohhhh Becky chasing something new and fresh for her to do :jericho3

Seriously she's been "chasing" for 2 years now why do people still cling to the perception she's a good chaser when nothing has ever come from it not once as she had a payoff ever (I don't count her title win because it was multi women cluster fuck and not a feud win). 

Either scenario has Charlotte as eventual champion we all know it's going to happen but I'd much rather see a bad ass heel Becky get her comeuppance then the gullible almost made it chasing Becky we've seen for the last 2 years. :justsayin


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

tommo010 said:


> I'm fairly certain either Carmella or Becky are winning the rematch going by last night, they seemed to be 2 most prominently featured in the segment and since Becky was essentially the one most cheated out of the match by Ellsworth it makes sense she's the one who would be best choice to win it after Carmella.
> 
> It was also good seeing Becky be a little more ruthless by essentially torturing Carmella with the Dis-Arm-Her to end the segment and I'm seeing the seeds of a potential heel turn is possible, 2 promos in a row Becky has shown clear frustration that people are being handed opportunities rather then earned and it would be a nice twist if she "stole her opportunity" in this match, the key line in both promos I took was "what do I need to do" and maybe this could be the breaking point where she does what is needed to get the case by hook or crook. I personally would have preferred a cash in heel turn but they could easily do it by having her cheat to win the MitB case.
> 
> ...


I would like to see Becky be more a badass face, like last night when she put Carmella in the disarmher.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

machomanjohncena said:


> more a badass face


No such thing in WWE :draper2

It's either over pushed or underdog it's the only way they know how to book babyfaces now.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

tommo010 said:


> No such thing in WWE :draper2
> 
> It's either over pushed or underdog it's the only way they know how to book babyfaces now.


Roman is a badass face and Ambrose has been pretty badass at times.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> I'm fairly certain either Carmella or Becky are winning the rematch going by last night, they seemed to be 2 most prominently featured in the segment and since Becky was essentially the one most cheated out of the match by Ellsworth it makes sense she's the one who would be best choice to win it after Carmella.


The story is now custom tailored to Becky's character. The moment to strike with Becky has always been when she's able to cut her very real promos about being overlooked and overcoming. Which is right now. Still baffles me to this day why they cut her legs out from under her after those promos with Alexa. Strike now and finally let her evolve her character past that. Heel or face. Doesn't matter. She so desperately needs that time under her belt to be viewed as a kayfabe top woman.



> It was also good seeing Becky be a little more ruthless by essentially torturing Carmella with the Dis-Arm-Her to end the segment and I'm seeing the seeds of a potential heel turn is possible, 2 promos in a row Becky has shown clear frustration that people are being handed opportunities rather then earned and it would be a nice twist if she "stole her opportunity" in this match, the key line in both promos I took was "what do I need to do" and maybe this could be the breaking point where she does what is needed to get the case by hook or crook. I personally would have preferred a cash in heel turn but they could easily do it by having her cheat to win the MitB case.


I spoke in this in the Charotte thread, but I loved it. Yeah, it may have been a bit heelish, but to me, it was presented as justified since Carmella broke an unspoken rule. Which is many times worse than breaking a rule in a rule book. She disrespected women's wrestling and Becky and Charlotte out her on her ass for it. Personally, I think that across both divisions that a feel good moment is desperately needed and Becky winning MITB fair would be that. Even if it's short lived and she turns. Which is my preference. 




> Ohhhh Becky chasing something new and fresh for her to do :jericho3
> 
> Seriously she's been "chasing" for 2 years now why do people still cling to the perception she's a good chaser when nothing has ever come from it not once as she had a payoff ever (I don't count her title win because it was multi women cluster fuck and not a feud win).


I will never understand some fans of Becky that would seemingly rather see her as a jobber to Tamina in squash matches as oppose during to turning heel. As I said earlier in my post. It's time to evolve her character.



> Either scenario has Charlotte as eventual champion we all know it's going to happen but I'd much rather see a bad ass heel Becky get her comeuppance then the gullible almost made it chasing Becky we've seen for the last 2 years. :justsayin


Becky needs that clean win over Charlotte. Even if Becky is the heel. Even if Charotte ultimately wins the feud I want to see her struggle against Becky. A Becky that has snapped and is wrestling a far more aggressive style could sell that struggle. Obviously I want Charlotte to win the feud, but elevating Becky to Charlotte's kayfabe level would be a huge step for the division and it can't be done overnight. I'm patient, though.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Flair Flop said:


> The story isn't now custom tailored to Becky's character. The moment to strike with Becky has always been when she's able to cut her very real promos about being overlooked and overcoming. Which is right now. Still baffles me to this day why they cut her legs out from under her after those promos with Alexa. Strike now and finally let her evolve her character past that. Heel or face. Doesn't matter. She so desperately needs that time under her belt to be viewed as a kayfabe top woman.
> 
> 
> I spoke in this in the Charotte thread, but I loved it. Yeah, it may have been a bit heelish, but to me, it was presented as justified since Carmella broke an unspoken rule. Which is many times worse than breaking a rule in a rule book. She disrespected women's wrestling and Becky and Charlotte out her on her ass for it. Personally, I think that across both divisions that a feel good moment is desperately needed and Becky winning MITB fair would be that. Even if it's short lived and she turns. Which is my preference.
> ...


I understand that you're a big Charlotte fan so obviously you would want her to win a feud against Becky, but Becky really should win a feud against her. Charlotte has won every feud she's been in except for the Bayley one. And Becky has only won her feud with Mickie. So it wouldn't hurt Charlotte to lose a feud to Becky but it would help Becky a lot


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Now, I’ve been around the block a time or two. Meaning I’ve learned not to get my hopes up. And not just with Becky but everyone really.

But, I thought Becky’s promo bit backstage was very interesting. She sounded defeated. She sounded like she was at the bottom of the barrel because after all the shenanigans of the past year, she doesn’t really know what to do about it.

Now hopefully, this goes one of two ways. Either Becky “overcomes the odds” and pulls out the feel good win. Or, whether she wins or loses, she gets fed up and turns heel.

Let me put it this way, Tamina is not winning next week. Natalya is not winning next week. If Carmella ends up winning the briefcase again after everything they’ve done in the past 3 days, then this whole thing was really for nothing especially with Ellsworth banned. And I will admit, a part of me wanted Carmella to hold onto the case because she cut a great promo on Smackdown and maybe they could have made a big heel out of her.

So the only 2 winners I see are Charlotte or Becky. I just hope (but not much hope) that whatever way they go, they play off of Becky’s words from last night.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Now, I’ve been around the block a time or two. Meaning I’ve learned not to get my hopes up. And not just with Becky but everyone really.
> 
> But, I thought Becky’s promo bit backstage was very interesting. She sounded defeated. She sounded like she was at the bottom of the barrel because after all the shenanigans of the past year, she doesn’t really know what to do about it.
> 
> ...


Well I don't think Charlotte will win it, she doesn't need it because she can be in the title picture without it. But I still think Carmella will win it back so she can prove people wrong and that she can win without Ellsworth's help. It also fits her character more to have the briefcase than Charlotte or Becky


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Flair Flop said:


> As I said earlier in my post. It's time to evolve her character.


I've been saying this for weeks now she needs to evolve she hasn't changed character since Takeover vs Sasha 


Flair Flop said:


> Becky needs that clean win over Charlotte. Even if Becky is the heel. Even if Charotte ultimately wins the feud I want to see her struggle against Becky. A Becky that has snapped and is wrestling a far more aggressive style could sell that struggle. Obviously I want Charlotte to win the feud, but elevating Becky to Charlotte's kayfabe level would be a huge step for the division and it can't be done overnight. I'm patient, though.


This exactly what I want to see, Charlotte is face now no doubts about it WWE clearly wanted her a face and the face of Smackdown which would leave Becky as defacto no 2 meaning she be used as stepping for heels to get to Charlotte if she remains as her current character and I'd much rather see a ruthless heel Becky with a more aggressive wrestling style be Charlotte's "equal" I have no doubt's these 2 could have one of the best feuds of this era given the time and right direction.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

tommo010 said:


> I've been saying this for weeks now she needs to evolve she hasn't changed character since Takeover vs Sasha
> 
> 
> This exactly what I want to see, Charlotte is face now no doubts about it WWE clearly wanted her a face and the face of Smackdown which would leave Becky as defacto no 2 meaning she be used as stepping for heels to get to Charlotte if she remains as her current character and I'd much rather see a ruthless heel Becky with a more aggressive wrestling style be Charlotte's "equal" I have no doubt's these 2 could have one of the best feuds of this era given the time and right direction.


Having Charlotte as the top face is a stupid decision and I hope it backfires on WWE


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Theres just so many fucking heels, man, I'm tired of them in general. 

Turning her heel because shes frustrated that she can't win the right way is so lazy, especially when she's the only woman thats actually good at being a babyface. But we've talked about this to death I think


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

tommo010 said:


> I'm fairly certain either Carmella or Becky are winning the rematch going by last night, they seemed to be 2 most prominently featured in the segment and since Becky was essentially the one most cheated out of the match by Ellsworth it makes sense she's the one who would be best choice to win it after Carmella.
> 
> It was also good seeing Becky be a little more ruthless by essentially torturing Carmella with the Dis-Arm-Her to end the segment and I'm seeing the seeds of a potential heel turn is possible, 2 promos in a row Becky has shown clear frustration that people are being handed opportunities rather then earned and it would be a nice twist if she "stole her opportunity" in this match, the key line in both promos I took was "what do I need to do" and maybe this could be the breaking point where she does what is needed to get the case by hook or crook. I personally would have preferred a cash in heel turn but they could easily do it by having her cheat to win the MitB case.
> 
> ...


Becky stood tall in that last segment, I doubt she's winning next week. 

As mentioned before, there's discension between the welcoming committee members and that stable was pretty much the only reason Charlotte isn't champion. There's actually a logical reason for Charlotte to win.

When the audience agrees with the face on the issues with management and how it's run then it's a terrible reason for a face to turn. It's insulting to your audience's intelligence. That is more of a reason for one of the Gm's to turn. 

It would leave 2 faces against 5 heels. I doubt they are turning Becky. She did show a bit more of an edge which is new.

Charlotte also came off heelish in her promo as well.

Additional note: Given that Becky has new merch coming out soon, I highly doubt that they are turning her. 

Fresh and new is different than quality. Jinder Mahal is fresh and new and he's pretty bad. It's never been about the type of story. It's always been about how it's told.

Final Note: you brought up how Becky's character hasn't changed since NXT when that is a lie. She was never an underdog in NXT. She never had a sense of divilment like she does now. There are quite few subtle details in her character work that a lot of people on this site miss.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Skyblazer said:


> Becky stood tall in that last segment, I doubt she's winning next week.
> 
> As mentioned before, there's discension between the welcoming committee members and that stable was pretty much the only reason Charlotte isn't champion. There's actually a logical reason for Charlotte to win.
> 
> ...


Charlotte doesn't need the briefcase though. She can win the belt without it


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> Charlotte doesn't need the briefcase though. She can win the belt without it


You're missing the point of the Briefcase, it's not always if you need it elevate you(Cm Punk didn't need it), it can be used as a vehicle for a heel turn, or in this case (no pun intended) a shortcut to the top.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

adudeirl said:


> Theres just so many fucking heels, man, I'm tired of them in general.


If you look at the internet must people are Heel = YEAH Face = BOOOO 

and WWE jumps on the bandwagon. NXT & WWE Naomi is the only Face Champion. To be a face is ungrateful for the most Wrestler these days


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zuckerhut said:


> If you look at the internet must people are Heel = YEAH Face = BOOOO
> 
> and WWE jumps on the bandwagon. NXT & WWE Naomi is the only Face Champion. To be a face is ungrateful for the most Wrestler these days


and to be fair, most wrestlers would probably rather be a heel too because its way easier. 

I just have heel fatigue at this point, the only person on the whole roster that I want to turn is Sasha, and even that I'm kinda eh on since I'm starting to like her now


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

A true great face is much harder to come across than a great heel in general, especially in WWE. Becky is one of the few that can pull it off, but there's definitely a question to be asked about how long she can go with the same kind of character arc.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> A true great face is much harder to come across than a great heel in general, especially in WWE. Becky is one of the few that can pull it off, but there's definitely a question to be asked about how long she can go with the same kind of character arc.


Becky could get alot of life out of her underdog character if done right. There will probably be tweaks to the character and it's presentation.

As mentioned before Becky is getting new merch soon so I doubt that she is turning heel anytime soon.

I'll use an example Sami Zayn has been going on 4 years with his underdog character. 

There are many longer tenured wrestlers in WWE who play similar roles.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Skyblazer said:


> Becky could get alot of life out of her underdog character if done right. There will probably be tweaks to the character and it's presentation.
> 
> As mentioned before Becky is getting new merch soon so I doubt that she is turning heel anytime soon.
> 
> ...


I hope you're right, but there does need to be some level of development, as in you really can't have her be chasing or getting turned on consistently without changing it up here and there. I think she's definitely more suited to being the face, and she does suit the underdog presentation to an extent, but when fans feel like the pay off just isn't coming they're going to get turned off.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I hope you're right, but there does need to be some level of development, as in you really can't have her be chasing or getting turned on consistently without changing it up here and there. I think she's definitely more suited to being the face, and she does suit the underdog presentation to an extent, but when fans feel like the pay off just isn't coming they're going to get turned off.


There is and it's already happening. Becky's character has always been in the subtle details, if you had to compare Becky's character to any man on the roster, the closest would be Sami Zayn.

Turning her heel would actually make her less interesting to be honest.

They seem to be slow-building to a Becky/Carmella feud. With who Carmella is, she is pretty much the anti-thesis of Becky. 

Becky has always benefited from a long chase anyway. I don't doubt that she will be champion again.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Skyblazer said:


> Becky has always benefited from a long chase anyway.


Since when? She has not won a major singles feud in 2 years on the main roster or had any pay off in any beneficial way. I'd really like to know what are the benefits you speak of?

Like I said earlier Charlotte is the hand picked to be No 1 on Smackdown and whether it works or not or you like it or not they will push this agenda to the detriment of the rest if need be have you learned nothing from Cena and Roman's booking? If Becky remains her current character she'll be the one to put over potential feuds for Charlotte so I hope you like seeing her lose matches because that's what will happen.

Becky and Charlotte is and should be the money feud in current division so if they eventually face off one will have to heel it up now I do not wanna see another Becky gets stabbed in the back storyline when it's much more interesting to see her doing the back stabbing, her frustration over "people being handed chances" is a cliche heel turn but it works for super babyfaces without damaging their future babyface value when they turn back and turning is not a bad thing or a trendy thing to do in wrestling it's a way to change up your character and give it new layers she's popular enough and good enough to return to a face role anytime but for the significant change she needs it has to be a heel turn because babyfaces are not given enough freedom to change in the current climate.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

tommo010 said:


> Since when? She has not won a major singles feud in 2 years on the main roster or had any pay off in any beneficial way. I'd really like to know what are the benefits you speak of?
> 
> Like I said earlier Charlotte is the hand picked to be No 1 on Smackdown and whether it works or not or you like it or not they will push this agenda to the detriment of the rest if need be have you learned nothing from Cena and Roman's booking? If Becky remains her current character she'll be the one to put over potential feuds for Charlotte so I hope you like seeing her lose matches because that's what will happen.
> 
> Becky and Charlotte is and should be the money feud in current division so if they eventually face off one will have to heel it up now I do not wanna see another Becky gets stabbed in the back storyline when it's much more interesting to see her doing the back stabbing, her frustration over "people being handed chances" is a cliche heel turn but it works for super babyfaces without damaging their future babyface value when they turn back and turning is not a bad thing or a trendy thing to do in wrestling it's a way to change up your character and give it new layers she's popular enough and good enough to return to a face role anytime but for the significant change she needs it has to be a heel turn because babyfaces are not given enough freedom to change in the current climate.


Becky has won 3 feuds, she will always be over and no matter how many losses she takes. She'll always be upper tier especially as a face.

Wins and Losses should matter to all, but the reality is they don't for most of the roster. There are many examples of someone looking worse in victory. 

Charlotte will continue to put on mediocre at best performances while they try to make her seem special. Say they had her lose she would fade pretty quick especially as a face. 

Again for a Becky fan you don't pay attention to the subtle details of her character work. There's already been changes. 

Stop being overdramatic about how many times someone gets betrayed, it doesn't matter, it never has. No it's not, Becky doing the backstabbing is downright dumb. Your way is a good way to make her character arc worse. She doesn't care about opportunities handed to her more of working her way up proving that she is the best.

Dolph Ziggler is a prime example of how that turn is damaging but okay. It's a generic route with no good payoff. It always starts hot and then quickly fizzles out in 3 months. 

Becky is the only face who doesn't come off condecending or like a dick. The division would suffer greatly if Becky turns since there would be 2 faces and 5 heels and no women can play Becky's role and get over as good as her. Naomi needs the title to stay relevant and Charlotte can't afford to lose in singles matches or she will fade.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Skyblazer said:


> *Charlotte will continue to put on mediocre at best performances *


I really can't take you seriously when you make downright dumb statements like this, I'm far from a Charlotte mark I was actually one of her biggest critics but she has improved in her 2 years on the main roster and has been the most consistent in ring performer of the horsewomen and that is hard for me to admit when it includes Becky who has had some average to stinker matches in that same time.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

tommo010 said:


> I really can't take you seriously when you make downright dumb statements like this, I'm far from a Charlotte mark I was actually one of her biggest critics but she has improved in her 2 years on the main roster and has been the most consistent in ring performer of the horsewomen and that is hard for me to admit when it includes Becky who has had some average to stinker matches in that same time.


Who said I was talking in the ring. I was talking promo and acting wise. Charlotte is the only one who has had a lot of opportunities for showcase matches with good-great workers. When she works with green- mediocre workers her matches are pretty bad.

Becky frequently has to work with green workers (who she has to help along) and scrubs.

A match is only as good as it's weakest link.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't understand why WWE won't give Becky a serious push. She's over despite bad booking, must sell a good amount of merch, and WWE has pushed Irish people before, like Sheamus and Balor.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

machomanjohncena said:


> I don't understand why WWE won't give Becky a serious push. She's over despite bad booking, must sell a good amount of merch, and WWE has pushed Irish people before, like Sheamus and Balor.


Think you answered your own question there. She is over. Why does he need a title run? Leave that for the people that need work. Could they be doing more with her, absolutely but title runs aren't everything. They can benefit from deepening the roster by putting the title on someone else. 

Likewise Charlotte really, the best thing they could do is have a Charlotte/Becky feud right now. They are made ladies in the WWE and they have plenty of time ahead of them for title feuds with younger up and coming talents.

*does look like they are in the least teasing a heel turn, if not going full speed ahead with one.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

toontownman said:


> Think you answered your own question there. She is over. Why does he need a title run? Leave that for the people that need work. Could they be doing more with her, absolutely but title runs aren't everything. They can benefit from deepening the roster by putting the title on someone else.
> 
> Likewise Charlotte really, the best thing they could do is have a Charlotte/Becky feud right now. They are made ladies in the WWE and they have plenty of time ahead of them for title feuds with younger up and coming talents.
> 
> *does look like they are in the least teasing a heel turn, if not going full speed ahead with one.


I think the bigger issue is that they aren't giving her time to showcase her craft in the ring.

They aren't burning Charlotte/Becky now and they kinda need Becky on the face side. 

Charlotte has unfinished business with Naomi and they aren't going to keep them both babyface.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

toontownman said:


> *does look like they are in the least teasing a heel turn, if not going full speed ahead with one.


Everything else aside, I doubt they do it anytime soon while theyre still working on getting Carmella over as a heel.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

adudeirl said:


> Everything else aside, I doubt they do it anytime soon while theyre still working on getting Carmella over as a heel.


Definitely with Lana coming in as a heel too. They are overloaded. 

Becky and Naomi are the only true babyfaces on the brand. NXT Call-up incoming? Probably not while Carmella is the pet project and Lana is the backup.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

toontownman said:


> Think you answered your own question there. She is over. Why does he need a title run? Leave that for the people that need work. Could they be doing more with her, absolutely but title runs aren't everything. They can benefit from deepening the roster by putting the title on someone else.
> 
> Likewise Charlotte really, the best thing they could do is have a Charlotte/Becky feud right now. They are made ladies in the WWE and they have plenty of time ahead of them for title feuds with younger up and coming talents.
> 
> *does look like they are in the least teasing a heel turn, if not going full speed ahead with one.


Well her and Charlotte are the best two women at the moment to be SD womens champion imo, and Charlotte has had already had multiple title runs so I think Becky is the best choice of the two right now.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

toontownman said:


> Definitely with Lana coming in as a heel too. They are overloaded.
> 
> Becky and Naomi are the only true babyfaces on the brand. NXT Call-up incoming? Probably not while Carmella is the pet project and Lana is the backup.


They could call up Liv. She's not very good but shes scrappy, been down there forever, and is kinda likable. Could fill out the bottom rung of the division.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> I really can't take you seriously when you make downright dumb statements like this, I'm far from a Charlotte mark I was actually one of her biggest critics but she has improved in her 2 years on the main roster and has been the most consistent in ring performer of the horsewomen and that is hard for me to admit when it includes *Becky who has had some average to stinker matches in that same time.*




Charlotte been working with Sasha and Bayley in title feuds for 2 years, of course Charlotte's been having better matches. When Charlotte worked with green wrestlers like Nia and Dana it was a shitshow. Becky once she got out of Alexa matches she showed she can have a good match easily with Mickie. But then they rushed that feud in 3 weeks with no stakes and build. Becky also never got a regular PPV match against Alexa only tables match. I think Becky/Alexa could have put on a good showing if they got one. Charlotte has over 20 PPV matches, of course she'll have more good matches.

@Skyblazer Becky won 3 feuds? I only count Mickie's.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Charlotte been working with Sasha and Bayley in title feuds for 2 years, of course Charlotte's been having better matches. When Charlotte worked with green wrestlers like Nia and Dana it was a shitshow. Becky once she got out of Alexa matches she showed she can have a good match easily with Mickie. But then they rushed that feud in 3 weeks with no stakes and build. Becky also never got a regular PPV match against Alexa only tables match. I think Becky/Alexa could have put on a good showing if they got one. Charlotte has over 20 PPV matches, of course she'll have more good matches.
> 
> 
> @Skyblazer Becky won 3 feuds? I only count Mickie's.


Look the guy said Charlotte was mediocre when it's simply not true I am man enough to admit I was wrong about her and she has been pretty consistent all round since RR last year and I'm also man enough that I won't deny Becky has had poor matches yes they where mostly due to her opponent but they where still poor matches and she's stuck with the typical baby face layout of start off strong get beat up come back with your 5 moves of doom and end the match usually in her case by being screwed out of the win behind the veil of being protected and no one can go their entire career with this kind of booking. 

Just because Charlotte was given a platform doesn't take away what she did with that platform she was given the ball and she ran with it, think back to Becky's best stint on the main roster and who she worked with? It was Charlotte so I know the level Becky can work too along with her and I wanna see that again if that means turning Becky heel then bring it on. Becky is not gonna work matches with Charlotte if she remains a face and she'll continue to elevate people like Carmella who drag her match quality down which is where he also wants this angle to go so yay for Becky putting over Alexa 2.0 and jobbing out to another poor ring worker who is good on the mic. 

And while it's noted I never counted the Mickie feud because I specifically said "major" feud and that simply wasn't a major feud was it?


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Charlotte been working with Sasha and Bayley in title feuds for 2 years, of course Charlotte's been having better matches. When Charlotte worked with green wrestlers like Nia and Dana it was a shitshow. Becky once she got out of Alexa matches she showed she can have a good match easily with Mickie. But then they rushed that feud in 3 weeks with no stakes and build. Becky also never got a regular PPV match against Alexa only tables match. I think Becky/Alexa could have put on a good showing if they got one. Charlotte has over 20 PPV matches, of course she'll have more good matches.
> 
> 
> @Skyblazer Becky won 3 feuds? I only count Mickie's.


Brie, Natalya and Mickie. Brie was a tv feud, Natalya ended on t.v and you know the Mickie feud.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Becky isn't allowed to show off what she's capable of the in the ring because she's booked to get beat up throughout most of her matches. She's hardly allowed to get any offense in


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Guys who cares, Beckys with a dog again


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

The problem is that Charlotte frequently gets showcase spots in matches face or heel. Becky is booked like an underdog, but they don't book her to be more competitively so she rarely gets time to showcase her skills, which is how underdogs should be booked. Her matches are frequently hurt by bad finishes so that stop the match from going to the next gear. They try to sell that her opponent is a better wrestler than she is when it's completely ridiculous. Main roster agenting doesn't work well with ones who wrestle more of a technical style since they try to portray them as equal in every style. 

The only feuds of hers where she got any significant focus were with a really green at the time Alexa and Charlotte.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Skyblazer said:


> Who said I was talking in the ring. I was talking promo and acting wise. Charlotte is the only one who has had a lot of opportunities for showcase matches with good-great workers. When she works with green- mediocre workers her matches are pretty bad.
> 
> Becky frequently has to work with green workers (who she has to help along) and scrubs.
> 
> A match is only as good as it's weakest link.


Her matches with Naomi are arguably the best of Naomi's career. Her match with Natalya was very solid. Not saying Nattie is green, but still. Top 5 women's match this year. As far as her promo work.....she's not going to shine in these multi women situations where she only gets a line or two. It's just not her strength. It's very much Becky's. Becky is brilliant at getting the most out of the little time she's given. Charlotte is far better in one on one feuds where she has a little time to go out there and get comfortable talking. She admits to this herself. There isn't a woman on the roster that doesn't have things they can keep getting better at. An argument can be made that Becky is sometimes too tense out there in the ring and it's why she doesn't have classics under her belt. I always bring up La Luchadora when she came out there and just seemed like she was having fun and I loved that match. Neither of them are perfect but both keep striving to be better. 

Anyways, I'm not going to ramble on about Charlotte, but as someone that is also a Becky fan, I want to see her have that classic feud and on that roster it's not happening with anyone other than Charotte. I mean seriously, what's a classic Becky feud without great matches? I've made it clear what my preference is as far as heel and face alignment, but I will take it either way. I just want both of them to come out looking as great as possible. Considering how close they are I'm sure they both feel the same.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Flair Flop said:


> Her matches with Naomi are arguably the best of Naomi's career. Her match with Natalya was very solid. Not saying Nattie is green, but still. Top 5 women's match this year. As far as her promo work.....she's not going to shine in these multi women situations where she only gets a line or two. It's just not her strength. It's very much Becky's. Becky is brilliant at getting the most out of the little time she's given. Charlotte is far better in one on one feuds where she has a little time to go out there and get comfortable talking. She admits to this herself. There isn't a woman on the roster that doesn't have things they can keep getting better at. An argument can be made that Becky is sometimes too tense out there in the ring and it's why she doesn't have classics under her belt. I always bring up La Luchadora when she came out there and just seemed like she was having fun and I loved that match. Neither of them are perfect but both keep striving to be better.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not going to ramble on about Charlotte, but as someone that is also a Becky fan, I want to see her have that classic feud and on that roster it's not happening with anyone other than Charotte. I mean seriously, what's a classic Becky feud without great matches? I've made it clear what my preference is as far as heel and face alignment, but I will take it either way. I just want both of them to come out looking as great as possible. Considering how close they are I'm sure they both feel the same.


I wouldn't go that far seeing as Naomi and Paige have had some really good matches. Nattie is past her prime years. 

Becky can work either or really, she always gets saddled with short segments with a couple lines, she can be really good in contract signing segments. Her promos are said in 1st person.

I noticed a lot of Charlotte's promo's are said in third person so that seems to benefit more in longer promos when it comes to setting a story.

Becky's regular style is actually more fast-paced, the problem was more her opponent's had a hard time keeping with her speed. I remember early brand split when Becky would be in her comeback and she had to wait for her opponents to get up. She has slowed her style down since then. 

With La Luchadora I think the reason it works so well is because it blends comedy with more of a technical style.

I always felt she should incorporate more power moves and suplexes into her big match style. Becky putting a comedic spin on her chain wrestling, trying to designed to disorient her opponent with pins could work for t.v. 

Becky works too safe at times and that her brawling/striking is really bad. 

A pinning finisher would help her tv/ppv matches greatly, but for some reason they won't let her have a 2nd one.

I think Becky and Carmella could have a good if they let Becky do her thing. The issue is more Becky is used to showcase her opponent in most of her feuds, especially with greener opponents. The matches and feuds would be much better if WWE let Becky guide greener opponents through the match while also letting her get her big spots in. This way it would make both look good.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Becky and Charlotte *need* to have a great feud and great matches.
It would elevate both's GOAT status immensely. I legitimately believe that since both Becky and Charlotte are arguably the two best all rounders in the division( Mickie won't ever be booked to their level so it's not worth to mention her). 
Becky vs Charlotte is still generally regarded as the best feud since the Women's Revolution started, and both have said that they'v yet to scratch the surface, if they can top their first feud, it might be able to rival Trish/Mickie's GOAT feud. Add to that a couple of great matches, Becky shining as a heel AND Charlotte shining as a face. This just elevates both girl's GOAT status.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Becky and Charlotte *need* to have a great feud and great matches.
> It would elevate both's GOAT status immensely. I legitimately believe that since both Becky and Charlotte are arguably the two best all rounders in the division( Mickie won't ever be booked to their level so it's not worth to mention her).
> Becky vs Charlotte is still generally regarded as the best feud since the Women's Revolution started, and both have said that they'v yet to scratch the surface, if they can top their first feud, it might be able to rival Trish/Mickie's GOAT feud. Add to that a couple of great matches, Becky shining as a heel AND Charlotte shining as a face. This just elevates both girl's GOAT status.


No it wouldn't because the narrative would be frustration which is the weakest reason for turning someone heel. It just screams mid-card heel especially on a longer tenured face. It's not going to be as good as you think it will be. 

You need a good reason to turn her anyway and frustration isn't that. Insanity works much better.

By who? There are quite a few people who soured on that feud because of the bad finishes/booking in that. It was seen as a good launching pad, but not the best feud.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> No it wouldn't because the narrative would be frustration which is the weakest reason for turning someone heel. It just screams mid-card heel especially on a longer tenured face. It's not going to be as good as you think it will be.
> 
> You need a good reason to turn her anyway and frustration isn't that. Insanity works much better.
> 
> By who? There are quite a few people who soured on that feud because of the bad finishes/booking in that. It was seen as a good launching pad, but not the best feud.


What was it then? Sasha vs Charlotte and Alexa vs Becky had many flaws and they are the only ones that come close.

Stop this BS, yeah it's been done before, but in Becky's case she has every rught to be frustrated. This is just like when people say what's Sami Zayn's character? a babyface underdog ? boo hoo boring there are many like. WHO GIVES A SHIT. If Sami is THE BEST FACE IN THE WORLD, and THE BEST UNDERDOG there is, then it's OTHERS that should change not him. Similarly in Becky's case here, while many times thus frustrated heel work angle is out of nowhere and stupid, in Becky's case, IT MAKES SENSE. IT MAKES PERFECT SENSE. She's been overlooked her entire career, even in NXT. She SHOULD be upset, she SHOULD go full lone wolf evil heel. Plus, you can have her frustration turn into insanity.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The Definition of Technician said:


> What was it then? Sasha vs Charlotte and Alexa vs Becky had many flaws and they are the only ones that come close.
> 
> Stop this BS, yeah it's been done before, but in Becky's case she has every rught to be frustrated. This is just like when people say what's Sami Zayn's character? a babyface underdog ? boo hoo boring there are many like. WHO GIVES A SHIT. If Sami is THE BEST FACE IN THE WORLD, and THE BEST UNDERDOG there is, then it's OTHERS that should change not him. Similarly in Becky's case here, while many times thus frustrated heel work angle is out of nowhere and stupid, in Becky's case, IT MAKES SENSE. IT MAKES PERFECT SENSE. She's been overlooked her entire career, even in NXT. She SHOULD be upset, she SHOULD go full lone wolf evil heel. Plus, you can have her frustration turn into insanity.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> What was it then? Sasha vs Charlotte and Alexa vs Becky had many flaws and they are the only ones that come close.
> 
> Stop this BS, yeah it's been done before, but in Becky's case she has every rught to be frustrated. This is just like when people say what's Sami Zayn's character? a babyface underdog ? boo hoo boring there are many like. WHO GIVES A SHIT. If Sami is THE BEST FACE IN THE WORLD, and THE BEST UNDERDOG there is, then it's OTHERS that should change not him. Similarly in Becky's case here, while many times thus frustrated heel work angle is out of nowhere and stupid, in Becky's case, IT MAKES SENSE. IT MAKES PERFECT SENSE. She's been overlooked her entire career, even in NXT. She SHOULD be upset, she SHOULD go full lone wolf evil heel. Plus, you can have her frustration turn into insanity.


There hasn't been a great women's feud since Trish/Lita. There are occasional good ones yes, but nothing really great.

Becky's building frustration serves better as an obstacle and an interesting moral dilemma rather than a reason for a heel turn. 

The other faces have something dickish about them. Charlotte's can come off arrogant and at times condescending. Naomi is dismissive, instigates too much and comes off as the aggressor many times in altercations. Both are more than willing to take shortcuts/handouts to reach the top. 

Becky is trying to get to the top the right way and earn her title shots to prove she is the best. She would rather not just have it handed to her. Becky having a moral dilemma of trying to do things the right way or should she do whatever it takes to get to the top, no matter who she hurts could be potentially great t.v. 

All the story needs is a greyed face, who is willing to do whatever it takes to win even by cheating. It could also be told with a heel who is the complete opposite of Becky.

Frustration and insanity don't really blend well, Bitterness does though.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I am not going to lie here and tell false shit around this thread to all of my Lass Kickers. This past week on Smackdown Live, she and Charlotte pulled out some gangsta shit on Carmella. It's very obvious that Becky Lynch has snapped and is tired of getting screwed each time she has the match in the palm of her hands. At this point I wouldn't be shocked that she blows a gasket because right now she is a ticking time bomb that is ready to explode at any second. I do hope when this storyline ends, she starts winning feuds because she deserves to win a feud of her own. Becky Lynch is one of the top and best females on the SDL roster. And I really don't care if people say she needs to turn heel. She will still be the Lass Kicker that we all know and love. *_


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Skyblazer said:


> No it wouldn't because the narrative would be frustration which is the weakest reason for turning someone heel. It just screams mid-card heel especially on a longer tenured face. It's not going to be as good as you think it will be.
> 
> You need a good reason to turn her anyway and frustration isn't that. Insanity works much better.
> 
> By who? There are quite a few people who soured on that feud because of the bad finishes/booking in that. It was seen as a good launching pad, but not the best feud.


At what point do you stop over analyzing and obsessing over whether or not her character development is perfectly linear(which a heel turn right now would be) and finally admit to yourself that without change that what we are seeing now will always be her future? She was allowed to overcome the odds and get her title win one time, but look at the circumstances. All of the kayfabe stronger women were on the other roster and as soon as someone shiny with a nice ass came along Becky was pushed aside. That's what is always going to happen to her unless she evolves her character. That's the role that the company sees for her current character. It's not going to change unless she's allowed to change it herself. If you want to wait around until she's Mickies age hoping for the picture perfect heel turn then you can hope for that. I just want to see her get a great feud with Charotte where both can shine. 

It depends on how you measure the success of a feud. You call it a stepping stone like that's a bad thing, but that was the goal. Becky was the babyface. Charotte was the new top heel. I feel they both did wonders in helping get each other's characters over. They knew the match endings would hurt the overall quality of the feud, but that was a sacrifice they made. As it stand, Charlotte needed Ric to help her beat Becky. Which leaves the door open now to unfinished business. I know some fans wanted there to be closure at WM with a one on one match, but long term the triple threat was the right call.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I still watch this every 8 hours just to see how much fun Becky is having using the disarmer. *


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Flair Flop said:


> At what point do you stop over analyzing and obsessing over whether or not her character development is perfectly linear(which a heel turn right now would be) and finally admit to yourself that without change that what we are seeing now will always be her future? She was allowed to overcome the odds and get her title win one time, but look at the circumstances. All of the kayfabe stronger women were on the other roster and as soon as someone shiny with a nice ass came along Becky was pushed aside. That's what is always going to happen to her unless she evolves her character. That's the role that the company sees for her current character. It's not going to change unless she's allowed to change it herself. If you want to wait around until she's Mickies age hoping for the picture perfect heel turn then you can hope for that. I just want to see her get a great feud with Charotte where both can shine.
> 
> It depends on how you measure the success of a feud. You call it a stepping stone like that's a bad thing, but that was the goal. Becky was the babyface. Charotte was the new top heel. I feel they both did wonders in helping get each other's characters over. They knew the match endings would hurt the overall quality of the feud, but that was a sacrifice they made. As it stand, Charlotte needed Ric to help her beat Becky. Which leaves the door open now to unfinished business. I know some fans wanted there to be closure at WM with a one on one match, but long term the triple threat was the right call.


Who said it isn't already happening. Becky who is notorious for being strong with her moral standing now comes off conflicted. She was notibly more angry/aggressive after being instigated by Carmella. Becky trash talked her while in the dis-arm-her, even kept it locked in longer after Carmella was tapping out and screaming in pain. 

I think they see Becky as someone who can take alot of losses and still come out looking good. She has the 3rd most merch of the women with supposedly more on the way. Business wise I can't see them turning Becky before they are about to release new merch for her.

Most fans online are like children with a new toy when it comes to the women. They will play with that new toy frequently, act like it's the best thing ever until a new one comes along. They will then toss it aside for the newer one.

The funny thing is Sasha vs Charlotte was the Wrestlemania plan before Sasha got injured.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Everybody gets merch heels and babyfaces, I have always hated the word underdog It's just another word for someone who loses a lot


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Becky has a lot more potential as the babyface, the problem is WWE sucks at booking babyfaces. I would prefer Becky as a babyface if she was booked better. But I know she can play a heel and I don't care what if shes a face or heel as long as she wins that title back


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky rocking some Black and the Brave merch...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

https://www.cagesideseats.com/2017/6/21/15846204/did-becky-lynch-just-give-the-promo-of-the-year

Cool little write up on Becky's promo on Tuesday.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Beckys with a dog again


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> Beckys with a dog again


At first glance it looked like you turned Bayley for a second.:grin2:

Glad to see Becky still hanging out with her 4HW sisters. Horsewomen need to stick together especially in these dark and trying times.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> At first glance it looked like you turned Bayley for a second.:grin2:
> 
> Glad to see Becky still hanging out with her 4HW sisters. Horsewomen need to stick together especially in these dark and trying times.


oh I would never, Bayleys cute :Bayley


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I may have differences with a few on here about Becky's booking but their is one thing we can all agree on and that's Becky is the best mic worker in the division, Nobody else has her range of emotions everyone else is robotic, Becky is as real as they come, She is in a position that i have seen very little off in my time as a wrestling fan and that's if she was to turn heel tomorrow then fans would understand it because they would probably do the same thing in her shoes, It's not Becky v The Fans, It's Becky v those in charge, So it makes for a great story

It's no coincidence that Becky was top of the ladder when Elsworth did what he did and it is no coincidence that Becky had the last word with DB on SD, They have plans for Becky, It's going to be a few ups and downs along the way but Becky is at the heart of the division even without the title, She really don't need it to get reactions but when her time comes it will be huge.

On SD she did the same promo she did on the fallout prog online, According to a few rumours apparently Vince seen this and he said she should do this on SD, If this true then this is huge to earn his trust when it comes to promos, Now this is just a rumour but this is he first fallout promo she has done that was allowed on tv

So enjoy the ride on the Becky Express because it will end with her becoming more over than what she is now


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> According to a few rumours apparently Vince seen this and he said she should do this on SD, If this true then this is huge to earn his trust when it comes to promos, Now this is just a rumour but this is he first fallout promo she has done that was allowed on tv


wait, really? Thats great if true but I didnt see that anywhere


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

It's good to see Becky getting a lot of praise for her promo work lately. I think they got long-term plans for her and I don't think any involve a heel turn. There's so much story potential for her, especially as a face. 

I can buy them turning Bryan or Shane over Becky.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> wait, really? Thats great if true but I didnt see that anywhere


It was mentioned on Irish radio, No proof if it's true or not but it's huge if it is true


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> It was mentioned on Irish radio, No proof if it's true or not but it's huge if it is true


ohh ok gotcha


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> It was mentioned on Irish radio, No proof if it's true or not but it's huge if it is true


What Station and show? Suspect this is lies


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

mshea1 said:


> What Station and show? Suspect this is lies


It was mentioned on kerry radio their was an interview with Paul O'Brien as I said I don't know if their is any truth to it


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Recent Q&A Becky did for amarillo.com.

Becky talks about breaking Ellsworth's arm. :grin2:

http://amarillo.com/pro-sports/sports/2017-06-23/qa-wwe-s-becky-lynch-talks-amarillo-smackdown-live-event


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Charlynch at it again. The love is real.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Flair Shot said:


> Recent Q&A Becky did for amarillo.com.
> 
> Becky talks about breaking Ellsworth's arm. :grin2:
> 
> http://amarillo.com/pro-sports/sports/2017-06-23/qa-wwe-s-becky-lynch-talks-amarillo-smackdown-live-event


She needs to break his arm Pentagon Jr. style:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Charlynch at it again. The love is real.


Visual proof Becky doesn't need all that make up WWE insist on caking in her :banderas


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Charlynch at it again. The love is real.


The way Charlotte slides in and out of the screen. :lmao


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Charlynch at it again. The love is real.


goalssssss


----------



## Igor9992 (Jun 27, 2017)

What car brand is this?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Igor9992 said:


> What car brand is this?


Looks like a Kia Optima :becky


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Liked the match. Happy Becky was a main focus once again. The crowd was going apeshit when she slayed hogsworth and was climbing up the ladder. Also she only women with Carmella to get promo time tonight. Becky's still over is all that matters and Carmella needed the win way more than Becky. Though i'm not going to lie I thought Becky had a chance when she killed Ellsworth. Hoping this sets something up for Becky at Summerslam(hopefully Naomi loses the title soon).


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Liked the match. Happy Becky was a main focus once again. The crowd was going apeshit when she slayed hogsworth and was climbing up the ladder. Also she only women with Carmella to get promo time tonight. Becky's still over is all that matters and Carmella needed the win way more than Becky. Though i'm not going to lie I thought Becky had a chance when she killed Ellsworth. Hoping this sets something up for Becky at Summerslam(hopefully Naomi loses the title soon).


Becky probably won't get anything at Summerslam. WWE clearly doesn't give a shit about her. They had her lose again because of Ellsworth. How much lower can you get? What was the point of Ellsworth being banned from ringside anyway? Becky might win the title and then immediately lose it when Carmella cashes in, then she'll lose a feud with Carmella and ultimately not win the title back


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

if youre a becky fan... tonight.... WOW! the crowd was going to ERUPT if she won. That's a great sign. 

I am a becky fan and i'm feeling great about her future. They're going to have to pull the trigger (for real) eventually before it's too late...but it's awesome seeing how over she is.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

machomanjohncena said:


> Becky probably won't get anything at Summerslam. WWE clearly doesn't give a shit about her. They had her lose again because of Ellsworth. How much lower can you get? What was the point of Ellsworth being banned from ringside anyway? Becky might win the title and then immediately lose it when Carmella cashes in, then she'll lose a feud with Carmella and ultimately not win the title back


becky vs ellsworth... book it. That would be MAJOR for her.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

domotime2 said:


> if youre a becky fan... tonight.... WOW! the crowd was going to ERUPT if she won. That's a great sign.
> 
> I am a becky fan and i'm feeling great about her future. They're going to have to pull the trigger (for real) eventually before it's too late...but it's awesome seeing how over she is.


WWE will never pull the trigger on her. WWE has failed to pull the trigger on many over wrestlers.



domotime2 said:


> becky vs ellsworth... book it. That would be MAJOR for her.


No it wouldn't. Becky should be in a title match at Summerslam


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

machomanjohncena said:


> WWE will never pull the trigger on her. WWE has failed to pull the trigger on many over wrestlers.
> 
> 
> 
> No it wouldn't. Becky should be in a title match at Summerslam


Eh...honestly, I like Becky vs ellsworth more. Yes, eventually, I want to see a humongously awesome Becky vs Charlotte 1v1 match..but on a stage like summeerslam, an intergender match would do much more for her. 


And honestly, don't worry...the WWE knows how popular she is. They think of her as Ambrose and well, is that bad?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> if youre a becky fan... tonight.... WOW! the crowd was going to ERUPT if she won. That's a great sign.
> 
> I am a becky fan and i'm feeling great about her future. They're going to have to pull the trigger (for real) eventually before it's too late...but it's awesome seeing how over she is.


same. This is different from the Alexa feud now, it seems like theres a clear direction this time.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

For the first time in ages there is a shred of optimism in this thread. It's beautiful.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> same. This is different from the Alexa feud now, it seems like theres a clear direction this time.


The Alexa feud had what should have been an obvious conclusion, which was Becky winning the title back at WM, but they screwed that up, so what makes you think they won't screw this up too?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> same. This is different from the Alexa feud now, it seems like theres a clear direction this time.


She's the top babyface that keeps coming "just short".

that can WORK! Honestly, if for the love of god, they just let her beat people like Natalya clean everytime, she'd be booked PERFECTLY.

but even with the shitty booking..she's over..and the WWE knows she's the #1 women babyface on smackdown


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

domotime2 said:


> She's the top babyface that keeps coming "just short".
> 
> that can WORK! Honestly, if for the love of god, they just let her beat people like Natalya clean everytime, she'd be booked PERFECTLY.
> 
> but even with the shitty booking..she's over..and the WWE knows she's the #1 women babyface on smackdown


Charlotte is the top woman babyface


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

machomanjohncena said:


> Charlotte is the top woman babyface


I disagree. Charlotte is the top woman in the company, but Becky is the top babyface. I think there's a difference.

What are you worried about for becky right now? If you're a fan of hers..she's getting air time...she's getting TOP air time...and she's over. 

Like i just said...at WORST...she's the Dean Ambrose of the womens division. Is that bad?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> The Alexa feud had what should have been an obvious conclusion, which was Becky winning the title back at WM, but they screwed that up, so what makes you think they won't screw this up too?


That was in no way an obvious conclusion to the feud. Had Naomi not gotten hurt Becky likely wouldn't have even been near the title come WrestleMania unless she was shoehorned in. Before they had Alexa vs Becky for the vacant title she was in a middling feud with Mickie or not being featured at all. from the time they hard shifted into Becky vs Mickie sh was out of the title picture. It was obvious that Naomi was the babyface they wanted to feature for Mania from the moment she returned to TV the first time.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> I disagree. Charlotte is the top woman in the company, but Becky is the top babyface. I think there's a difference.
> 
> What are you worried about for becky right now? If you're a fan of hers..she's getting air time...she's getting TOP air time...and she's over.
> 
> Like i just said...at WORST...she's the Dean Ambrose of the womens division. Is that bad?


dont mind him, he means well but he goes a bit overboard and theres no reasoning with him


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

machomanjohncena said:


> Charlotte is the top woman babyface


Then why was Charlotte not the one to get screwed the most over in the first match? Then why was Charlotte not the one to get the Ellsworth spot while the crowd was going nuts and get the tease win before Carmella used the chair? Why didn't Charlotte get promo time before the match unlike Becky? Charlotte has yet to cut a face promo yet. Becky right now is the top face. Would you rather Becky be in Naomi's position? When Becky's off TV is when you should be worried.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That was in no way an obvious conclusion to the feud. Had Naomi not gotten hurt Becky likely wouldn't have even been near the title come WrestleMania unless she was shoehorned in. Before they had Alexa vs Becky for the vacant title she was in a middling feud with Mickie or not being featured at all. from the time they hard shifted into Becky vs Mickie sh was out of the title picture. It was obvious that Naomi was the babyface they wanted to feature for Mania from the moment she returned to TV the first time.


It was still stupid that Naomi easily beat Alexa for the title twice while Becky couldn't get it done multiple times. Becky should have won her feud with Alexa, lost the title at the RR to Mickie, and then won it back at WM.



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Then why was Charlotte not the one to get screwed the most over in the first match? Then why was Charlotte not the one to get the Ellsworth spot while the crowd was going nuts and get the tease win before Carmella used the chair? Why didn't Charlotte get promo time before the match unlike Becky? Charlotte has yet to cut a face promo yet. Becky right now is the top face. Would you rather Becky be in Naomi's position? When Becky's off TV is when you should be worried.


Charlotte is a face now. She is the Chosen One to the WWE. They are eventually going to force her as the top female face on SD whether people want it or not.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Then why was Charlotte not the one to get screwed the most over in the first match?


Easy...because Becky Lynch is the stepping stone for Carmella and will lose against her at Battleground. Charlotte will be the one who 
will defeat Carmella for the title. And Becky will be the stepping stone for Lana too. She will never ever win a title or a big match.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zuckerhut said:


> Easy...because Becky Lynch is the stepping stone for Carmella and will lose against her at Battleground. Charlotte will be the one who
> will defeat Carmella for the title. And Becky will be the stepping stone for Lana too. She will never ever win a title or a big match.


It will probably be just like the Alexa feud where Becky was just a stepping stone for Alexa to get beat by Naomi. Here's what will probably happen

1. Carmella will win the title
2. Becky will fail to beat her several times
3. Charlotte will show up beat Carmella on her first attempt


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

This thread sometimes. If Becky won tonight some of you wouldn't know what to do with yourselves really, probably bitch about Becky not winning the first one. Once again she's on TV every week and a main focus, that's what matters. She got mic time tonight over everyone except Carmella. How does WWE really hate her?


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> This thread sometimes. If Becky won tonight some of you wouldn't know what to do with yourselves really, probably bitch about Becky not winning the first one. Once again she's on TV every week and a main focus, that's what matters. She got mic time tonight over everyone except Carmella. How does WWE really hate her?


Sami Zayn is on TV every week, and he gets mic time, but I don't think WWE cares much about him


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

machomanjohncena said:


> Sami Zayn is on TV every week, and he gets mic time, but I don't think WWE cares much about him


Didn't he beat Corbin at Backlash? Why would that happen if they hate Sami? Sami is a underdog like Becky. The difference is Becky won a title before and Becky is in a thin division. Sami is over too. They don't see Sami as a top guy that is all, maybe they think that of Becky too but Becky has fewer people to jump over. Which means she's in a better position.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Someone's gonna ask for it.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

It's just really depressing and exhausting to be a Becky fan. Makes me wish I never got into wrestling


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Didn't he beat Corbin at Backlash? Why would that happen if they hate Sami?


They have time to eat. That's all. And Mic time? The biggest jobbers of RAW & SD Curt Hawkins & Aiden English have mic time...All this means nothing.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zuckerhut said:


> They have time to eat. That's all. And Mic time? The biggest jobbers of RAW & SD *Curt Hawkins & Aiden English have mic time...All this means nothing*.



Yup just like those 2 are both in main events just like Becky and both weren't just missing from TV for weeks, yes totally the same fpalm Having mic time over Charlotte and Natalya is a big deal. Becky last week got the last promo spot with Bryan and a cameo with Sami. They see her as a underdog, that's why she loses. Crowds still behind her so it's not hurting her. I do agree she needs a big win soon.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yup just like those 2 are both in main events just like Becky and both weren't just missing from TV for weeks, yes totally the same fpalm Having mic time over Charlotte and Natalya is a big deal. Becky last week got the last promo spot with Bryan and a cameo with Sami. They see her as a underdog, that's why she loses. Crowds still behind her so it's not hurting her. I do agree she needs a big win soon.


In the Main Event like i don't win anything Tamina or Monday a Dana Brooke.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I dread the thought of Becky winning the title now but getting cashed in on


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Sol Katti said:


> Someone's gonna ask for it.


Charlotte bobbing in and out is so funny to me for some reason


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Becky and Sami are pretty much the biggest underdogs on Smackdown, they can take losses and still come out of it looking good. 

WWE need to let Becky showcase her skills more often, she was awesome in that ladder match with her suplexing anything that moves to the way she made Natalya's sitout powerbomb look devastating. 

Now if only she was allowed to have a pinning finisher as well as a submission finisher.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Skyblazer said:


> Becky and Sami are pretty much the biggest underdogs on Smackdown, they can take losses and still come out of it looking good.


Yet...at some point it's over like Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zuckerhut said:


> Yet...at some point it's over like Dolph Ziggler.


That's not even close to accurate.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

machomanjohncena;68588514[B said:


> ]It was still stupid that Naomi easily beat Alexa for the title twice while Becky couldn't get it done multiple times. Becky should have won her feud with Alexa, lost the title at the RR to Mickie, and then won it back at WM..[/B]


I never said it was a smart decision to go with Naomi. I was merely pointing out that in no way was Becky getting to a title match at Mania let alone walking away with the title the obvious direction. It may have been logical, maybe even intelligent, but not obvious. She had been marginalized quickly after the feud with Alexa and WWE had made sure of that by distancing any allegiance between Alexa and Mickie. It made sure that there was no road back to Alexa or the title in the foreseeable future, unless it was about getting everyone on the card.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The problem is, it's been two freaking years of this crap with her, it's gotten old. It reeks of laziness and incompetence. You shouldn't go into a match EXPECTING performers to lose. "Hey lets have her get screwed over for the 7,328th time, they'll never see that coming. Aren't we geniuses?"

Heaven forbid that the most over woman on your roster actually get to win anything, or build any kind of real momentum at all. Jeez can you imagine what would have happened if they'd treated Austin this way, or Rock, or Undertaker, etc. Wrestling boom, probably doesn't happen.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Was on the show live and becky lynch is main event level over. Everyone cheered her like crazy. Too bad she lost.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Its still early and I dont wanna speak too soon, and while I'm still pretty confident things are going in the right direction now, finally, I cant say I really blame someone for being skeptical about that. 

But I still feel good about it. Carmella seems like more of a dynamic character than Alexa for Becky to play off of and her and Ellsworth have been made to look weak a whole bunch. They are now being overt about Becky being cheated out of winning rather than the subtle shit they were doing for awhile. She's got a new shirt, she's getting new goggles, things are trending upward.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm sick of this notion that babyfaces are always better off chasing. What's wrong with having a strong face champion? I wouldn't be that optimistic even if Becky won the title because she'd probably still be booked like shit


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

machomanjohncena said:


> I'm sick of this notion that babyfaces are always better off chasing. *What's wrong with having a strong face champion?* I wouldn't be that optimistic even if Becky won the title because she'd probably still be booked like shit


Because they already have someone filling that role in Naomi.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Flair Shot said:


> Because they already have someone filling that role in Naomi.


She's been booked pretty strong recently, but for a while she was being booked badly. But if they can book Naomi strong, why can't they book Becky strong?


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I do think Charlotte may be the one who gets cashed in on. Carmella has the briefcase and Naomi's beaten Lana twice, so the only other heels for her to feud with are Natalya and Tamina. Charlotte is a face now but has made it clear that she wants Naomi's title so I could see her winning the title only to get cashed in on


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

machomanjohncena said:


> She's been booked pretty strong recently, but for a while she was being booked badly. But if they can book Naomi strong, why can't they book Becky strong?


After WM Naomi lost a few matches too and her wins vs. Lana. First after distraction from Carmella and yesterday Lana shoulder was not on the mat.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zuckerhut said:


> After WM Naomi lost a few matches too and her wins vs. Lana. First after distraction from Carmella and yesterday Lana shoulder was not on the mat.


Naomi won at WM and has had a couple successful title defenses, she's been booked a lot better than Becky


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Throwback Thursday to one of my favorite attires that Becky Lynch wore in her early days in NXT. *_:becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

TBT


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

december_blue said:


> TBT


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Throwback Thursday to one of my favorite attires that Becky Lynch wore in her early days in NXT. *_:becky


Ah, the "stomach exposing" Becky days. I miss those.

Personally, this is my favorite attire of hers:












december_blue said:


> TBT


Personally, I like my profile pic better, lol.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

has anybody seen this?

https://twitter.com/BrandonThurston...com/brandonthurston/status/877210447795167232

Becky has been dropping in google trends ever since November/December. Jobbing to Alexa really hurt her. Fuck the WWE


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

TD Stinger said:


> Ah, the "stomach exposing" Becky days. I miss those.
> 
> Personally, this is my favorite attire of hers:
> 
> ...


I like seeing her wet.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Stomach exposing days huh?




























I dunno whether I prefer her abs, Naomi's or Charlotte's, maybe Naomis?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> has anybody seen this?
> 
> https://twitter.com/BrandonThurston...com/brandonthurston/status/877210447795167232
> 
> Becky has been dropping in google trends ever since November/December. Jobbing to Alexa really hurt her. Fuck the WWE


google trends arent a very good indicator of anything


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I don't trust google trends as far as I can throw them. I don't really think these indicate anything when it comes to sales, just searches.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Only an idiot would take them seriously


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Important is merch. Most women's merch you can buy is from Sasha, Bayley and 3rd is Becky.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

It's kinda weird that they waited so long just to get a new shirt out for her. I figured they would put out more at a much faster rate. For some reason, they always do the bare minimum when it comes to Becky. Most if not all of her shirts being just basic black when it is very clear that they haven't scrathed the surface of what they can do with her. There's so much more they can with her when it comes to colours of shirts, designs, slogans and the works. There are many different goggle variations you can make as well.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Only thing Google Trends shows is who people currently masturbate to


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Skyblazer said:


> It's kinda weird that they waited so long just to get a new shirt out for her. I figured they would put out more at a much faster rate. For some reason, they always do the bare minimum when it comes to Becky. Most if not all of her shirts being just basic black when it is very clear that they haven't scrathed the surface of what they can do with her. There's so much more they can with her when it comes to colours of shirts, designs, slogans and the works. There are many different goggle variations you can make as well.


Because they don't give a shit about her


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


bex frex


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


God, everything about her is so gorgeous.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Becky should start using pyro as part of her entrance.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


:yum:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She's in the promo material for Battleground.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Charlotte was on the Edge and Christian podcast and said that her and Becky have pitched to be the undisputed tag team champions even though theres no belt or anything. That'd be funny.

She also said that people backstage thought her and Becky were smoking joints in the ring when they did that tea thing a few weeks ago, which I fuckin knew would happen and yet a bunch of you disagreed with me, so you can all apologize for being wrong whenever you get around to it.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

A couple of her ideas don't seem feasible like wrestling Ellsworth and that tag team idea.

I hope that the Becky Ellsworth stuff doesn't pivot to Bryan vs Ellsworth without them having a big payoff for Becky. It would be such a middle finger to Becky fans since Bryan doesn't need help getting over from beating Ellsworth.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> Charlotte was on the Edge and Christian podcast and said that her and Becky have pitched to be the undisputed tag team champions even though theres no belt or anything. That'd be funny.
> 
> She also said that people backstage thought her and Becky were smoking joints in the ring when they did that tea thing a few weeks ago, which I fuckin knew would happen and yet a bunch of you disagreed with me, so you can all apologize for being wrong whenever you get around to it.


So out of touch old men made the same mistake you did. Great.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

mshea1 said:


> So out of touch old men made the same mistake you did. Great.


Not at all what I said but keep pushing your insane narrative bud


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

So how is Becky going to get humiliated tonight?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

She probably wont do much, the show seems kinda full based on whats announced so far. Maybe stop Carmella from cashing in


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

adudeirl said:


> Charlotte was on the Edge and Christian podcast and said that her and Becky have pitched to be the undisputed tag team champions even though theres no belt or anything. That'd be funny.
> 
> She also said that people backstage thought her and Becky were smoking joints in the ring when they did that tea thing a few weeks ago, which I fuckin knew would happen and yet a bunch of you disagreed with me, *so you can all apologize for being wrong whenever you get around to it.*


I ain't apologizing for shit, my immediate reaction was they where sipping tea doesn't matter whether a couple of out of touch people backstage thought joint or not it was plain as day tea sipping in my eyes and I was proven to be right must be an English thing :jericho2


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> She probably wont do much, the show seems kinda full based on whats announced so far. Maybe stop Carmella from cashing in


I hope Carmella cashes in soon. I don't want Becky to win the title as long as Carmella has MITB


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

She wasn't even on. The SD womens division is terrible


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

well, she did get "hurt" in the ladder match last week and wrestled house shows with her knee taped up.

Wouldve been nice if they, ya know, mentioned that at all


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Them not mentioning Becky injuring her knee really pissed me off, it takes a minute to acknowlege it and they did nothing.

I really hope they didn't scrap the Becky/Ellsworth feud for Naomi/Ellsworth.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

Becky Lynch doesn't really have red hair. (See pic below with Vanilla Midget Finn Balor) She is basically an Irish female hillbilly jim. Her appeal is laughable.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

TheRealDeal69 said:


> Becky Lynch doesn't really have red hair. (See pic below with Vanilla Midget Finn Balor) She is basically an Irish female hillbilly jim. Her appeal is laughable.


whoa, what a bombshell you have dropped on us, dude. I dont know how we're gonna cope now


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> whoa, what a bombshell you have dropped on us, dude. I dont know how we're gonna cope now


What part of it was a bombshell her fake red hair with exposed roots or that her whole gimmick is folksy & laughable. Her performances are cringe worthy & deserve a channel change.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

TheRealDeal69 said:


> Becky Lynch doesn't really have red hair. (See pic below with Vanilla Midget Finn Balor) She is basically an Irish female hillbilly jim. Her appeal is laughable.


Definitely a funny line. 

Does anyone really only like her because of her hair colour?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

TheRealDeal69 said:


> What part of it was a bombshell her fake red hair with exposed roots or that her whole gimmick is folksy & laughable. Her performances are cringe worthy & deserve a channel change.


I see you cannot detect 'tone', so I'll just be blunt and save us both the time:

Nobody gives a fuck, you shitty, uninspired troll.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Definitely a funny line.
> 
> Does anyone really only like her because of her hair colour?


You tell me.... I can't figure out her appeal.
I feel like she is a poor Irish stereotype.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> I see you cannot detect 'tone', so I'll just be blunt and save us both the time:
> 
> Nobody gives a fuck, you shitty, uninspired troll.


Obviously you do to have responded.

Obviously you are a Mark from your Avatar.

I'm just trying to figure out her appeal. 

Can you shed some light?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

TheRealDeal69 said:


> Obviously you do to have responded.
> 
> Obviously you are a Mark from you Avatar.
> 
> ...


I mean I was just trying to have a bit of banter but it clearly went over your head.

And no, because you clearly dont actually want to "figure out" her appeal, otherwise you wouldnt have come in with that weak bait you used to try and troll people.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> I mean I was just trying to have a bit of banter but it clearly went over your head.
> 
> And no, because you clearly dont actually want to "figure out" her appeal, otherwise you wouldnt have come in with that weak bait you used to try and troll people.


Again.... You are bringing nothing to the table.

You obviously can't explain your position so you resort to troll calling

You are obviously a MARK but it seems you don't know why you are a mark which is quite sad


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

TheRealDeal69 said:


> Again.... You are bringing nothing to the table.
> 
> You obviously can't explain your position so you resort to troll calling
> 
> You are obviously a MARK but it seems you don't know why you are a mark which is quite sad


you come in here, call her 'laughable, cringe-worthy, and deserves a channel change', and expect anyone to be receptive to you? You cant be serious with this shit. What are you, 12?

And its not our fuckin job to tell you why we like Becky. If you dont like Becky cool, whatever, more power to you, but dont pull this fake "I want to understand her appeal" shit. Whats it matter to you? What useful "understanding" would you gain from me writing a bunch of paragraphs as to why I think shes the best? Your opinion won't be changed. You ultimately don't care. So kindly run along and fuck off back to wherever it was that you came from


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

It's ridiculous that Tamina got TV time but Becky didn't


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Why react to a one note troll in TheRealDeal69? Legit has no material in attacking Becky. Repeating himself several times.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> Not at all what I said but keep pushing your insane narrative bud


What narrative you thought them getting in a trouble was a legit possibility.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> well, she did get "hurt" in the ladder match last week and wrestled house shows with her knee taped up.
> 
> Wouldve been nice if they, ya know, mentioned that at all


Evidence of her knee being taped up? Pictures please.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

mshea1 said:


> Evidence of her knee being taped up? Pictures please.


https://twitter.com/beckyspuns/status/881352072137801728/photo/1

That photo is from a odessa house show on July 1st.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Ellsworth suspension helps nobody. Carmella is nothing without Ellsworth and Ellsworth Victim Becky Lynch not even on the show. 

Let me guess. Now we will get Random Carmella vs. Becky Build Up...Becky loses unfair the 145 time and nothing will happen...


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> Ellsworth suspension helps nobody. Carmella is nothing without Ellsworth and Ellsworth Victim Becky Lynch not even on the show.
> 
> Let me guess. Now we will get Random Carmella vs. Becky Build Up...Becky loses unfair the 145 time and nothing will happen...


Or maybe she wins and all your whinging was for nothing but I'm sure you will find something else to moan about


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> you come in here, call her 'laughable, cringe-worthy, and deserves a channel change', and expect anyone to be receptive to you? You cant be serious with this shit. What are you, 12?
> 
> And its not our fuckin job to tell you why we like Becky. If you dont like Becky cool, whatever, more power to you, but dont pull this fake "I want to understand her appeal" shit. Whats it matter to you? What useful "understanding" would you gain from me writing a bunch of paragraphs as to why I think shes the best? Your opinion won't be changed. You ultimately don't care. So kindly run along and fuck off back to wherever it was that you came from


Again......

You obviously can't explain your position so you resort to troll calling

You are obviously a MARK but it seems you don't know why you are a mark which is quite sad

You think "Becky is Best" but you can't explain why....... this says allot about you.

You continue to insult without bringing anything

I'm trying to figure out what all the Fuss is about... but useless responding to you...... Your position.... I think she is best but can't explain why..... got it


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Honestly, i can't remember the last time that Becky wasn't at least somewhere on the show, given guys like Dillinger, Harper, American Alpha etc. often don't get any exposure whatsoever i don't think Becky missing one week is a bad thing. Hell, Charlotte wasn't on there either so it's not as if they featured everyone they like. Her having a week off is totally cool.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> Or maybe she wins and all your whinging was for nothing but I'm sure you will find something else to moan about


Becky is the stepping stone for everyone. She will not win.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Honestly, i can't remember the last time that Becky wasn't at least somewhere on the show


The 3 SD after WM.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> Becky is the stepping stone for everyone. She will not win.


Oh so you're one of those overreacting types, You will fit in well here


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

JC00 said:


> The 3 SD after WM.


Quite a way back then. Does show that she is a consistent feature. Considering a lot of guys don't get a lot of screentime, t'would be a bit silly complaining about her missing one week.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

JC00 said:


> The 3 SD after WM.


she was on the 2nd SD after WM when Charlotte came over.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> Oh so you're one of those overreacting types, You will fit in well here


0 Pay Off in 2 Years. Where is the overacting?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Quite a way back then. Does show that she is a consistent feature. Considering a lot of guys don't get a lot of screentime, t'would be a bit silly complaining about her missing one week.


eh, I'm not gonna go on a long diatribe about it, but she was the only person on the Smackdown roster (save for inactive people like Nikki and Jericho) that didnt appear at the show at all last night (Nattie and Charlotte had a dark match). So while yeah, Smackdown was pretty full last night and its probably not a big deal, its still a bit disheartening that they gave literally _everyone else_ something to do except Becky, even when it made perfect sense to do so with the Ellsworth thing


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Maybe she was buried lol


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> 0 Pay Off in 2 Years. Where is the overacting?


Another over reaction with no substance


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Maybe she was buried lol


:sadbecky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

adudeirl said:


> eh, I'm not gonna go on a long diatribe about it, but she was the only person on the Smackdown roster (save for inactive people like Nikki and Jericho) that didnt appear at the show at all last night (Nattie and Charlotte had a dark match). So while yeah, Smackdown was pretty full last night and its probably not a big deal, its still a bit disheartening that they gave literally _everyone else_ something to do except Becky, even when it made perfect sense to do so with the Ellsworth thing


Didn't realise that Charlotte/Nattie had a dark match. It certainly is disheartening in a way though, i do agree. Given that Becky is in the promotional stuff for Battleground i do wonder if she will feature somewhere. Her v Carmella isn't totally out of the question i guess, though she'll probably go ahead and lose that.

It's dubious whether they will do Becky v Ellsworth in some way, but if they do, there's a chance it might be at Summerslam with the suspension. I have my doubts and it'd be a shame to see Becky not in a title match at one of the biggest PPVs of the year but it certainly seems a possibility to me.

Not gonna fret though, will wait and see how things pan out.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Didn't realise that Charlotte/Nattie had a dark match. It certainly is disheartening in a way though, i do agree. Given that Becky is in the promotional stuff for Battleground i do wonder if she will feature somewhere. Her v Carmella isn't totally out of the question i guess, though she'll probably go ahead and lose that.
> 
> It's dubious whether they will do Becky v Ellsworth in some way, but if they do, there's a chance it might be at Summerslam with the suspension. I have my doubts and it'd be a shame to see Becky not in a title match at one of the biggest PPVs of the year but it certainly seems a possibility to me.
> 
> Not gonna fret though, will wait and see how things pan out.


a match with Ellsworth is honestly probably the only way she'll get on the card. No way the Smackdown match isnt Naomi/Charlotte at this point.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> a match with Ellsworth is honestly probably the only way she'll get on the card. No way the Smackdown match isnt Naomi/Charlotte at this point.


If they leave Becky out of the title match at SS I'm going to be pissed. She belongs in it


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

For Becky options at Battleground, I see either a 1 on 1 match vs Carmella, or a mixed tag match with her teaming with Sami Zayn vs Maria & Mike Kannelis.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I just really don't want to see Ellsworth vs Becky. It would be a waste of Becky


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> I just really don't want to see Ellsworth vs Becky. It would be a waste of Becky


Ellsworth is a heat magnet. Becky beating Ellsworth in a match say by tapout will get her really over. It would help all parties.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Skyblazer said:


> Ellsworth is a heat magnet. Becky beating Ellsworth in a match say by tapout will get her really over. It would help all parties.


I don't think they need to have an actual match. They should just have Becky beat the crap out of him.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> a mixed tag match with her teaming with Sami Zayn vs Maria & Mike Kannelis.


oh no


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

TheRealDeal69 said:


> Again......
> 
> You obviously can't explain your position so you resort to troll calling
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/2069601-why-do-people-love-becky-lynch.html

Read this thread if you're geniunly curious. Many good response from regular posters here. Otherwise, you're just trolling in a Becky Lynch appreciation thread.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/2069601-why-do-people-love-becky-lynch.html
> 
> Read this thread if you're geniunly curious. Many good response from regular posters here. Otherwise, you're just trolling in a Becky Lynch appreciation thread.


Thanks for shooting straight!!


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Becky is going to part of Mattel's WWE Panel at Comic-Con, along with the other horsewomen, Renee, and Nikki

https://twitter.com/RingsideC/status/883027117822423040

Rumors are that they will be announcing WWE Barbies there. This means a Becky Barbie might be coming soon!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

New renders:


----------



## knoe (Jul 5, 2017)

How has nobody realized that jcole / mshea / mshea1 is rovert ?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Becky vs Ellsworth... oooooh the seeds are still being planted! I want this so much for summerslam


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> Becky is going to part of Mattel's WWE Panel at Comic-Con, along with the other horsewomen, Renee, and Nikki
> 
> https://twitter.com/RingsideC/status/883027117822423040
> 
> Rumors are that they will be announcing WWE Barbies there. This means a Becky Barbie might be coming soon!


oh man thats so weird. very cool that shes getting that but its so...not Becky.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Becky getting a barbie is weird, but not even close to her. We all seen how awkward she was in a bikini.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

adudeirl said:


> oh man thats so weird. very cool that shes getting that but its so...not Becky.


To be fair, having seen the pics, they made WWE Barbies for a lot of the women. Why leave her out and have her pass up on extra merch money? Besides, it gives something for young girls that are her fans to go out and buy something.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

knoe said:


> How has nobody realized that jcole / mshea / mshea1 is rovert ?


I don't even know who 'rovert' is. mshea1 has been on my ignore list for ages anyway. The thread is much more tolerable without his shitty posts.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

december_blue said:


> To be fair, having seen the pics, they made WWE Barbies for a lot of the women. Why leave her out and have her pass up on extra merch money? Besides, it gives something for young girls that are her fans to go out and buy something.


oh no youre totally right, not disputing that or saying its bad or anything.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Becky's got new goggles out and they look pretty sweet.

http://shop.wwe.com/becky-lynch-avi...r#prefn1=superstar&prefv1=Becky+Lynch&start=4


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> Becky's got new goggles out and they look pretty sweet.
> 
> http://shop.wwe.com/becky-lynch-avi...r#prefn1=superstar&prefv1=Becky+Lynch&start=4


So she's not buried? That will upset a few arguments on here


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Those look amazing.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> So she's not buried? That will upset a few arguments on here


Getting new merch means nothing. Sami Zayn gets new merch occasionally, and he has never won a title on the main roster.

It's pretty damn sad that Lana has gotten 3 title shots in just a couple of weeks and Tamina is probably going to get one at Battleground, yet Becky hasn't gotten one since WM. Charlotte vs Becky should be THE feud for SS but it probably won't be


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> Becky's got new goggles out and they look pretty sweet.
> 
> http://shop.wwe.com/becky-lynch-avi...r#prefn1=superstar&prefv1=Becky+Lynch&start=4


now I'm sad we never got her wing entrance :sadbecky


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> Getting new merch means nothing. Sami Zayn gets new merch occasionally, and he has never won a title on the main roster.
> 
> It's pretty damn sad that Lana has gotten 3 title shots in just a couple of weeks and Tamina is probably going to get one at Battleground, yet Becky hasn't gotten one since WM. Charlotte vs Becky should be THE feud for SS but it probably won't be


Don't you ever reply to my posts again, I don't take you seriously, You're an idiot


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> Don't you ever reply to my posts again, I don't take you seriously, You're an idiot


why are you so mad?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> why are you so mad?


You're the Barry Horowitz of posts, You're an idiot


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> now I'm sad we never got her wing entrance :sadbecky


No point wasting it on a clusterfuck mania match that you aren't winning. I remember that she was worried about dying.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

So good when she's passionate :becky2


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

It's amazing how underutilized she is.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> It's amazing how underutilized she is.


She's not underutilised, She has been at the forefront of the division since she got drafted, Lets not go overboard


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> She's not underutilised, She has been at the forefront of the division since she got drafted, Lets not go overboard


She's featured, but in terms of what Becky could be yes she is. Naomi has been top face for months now.

There is a bit of a clash between HHH & Vince going on backstage.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> She's featured, but in terms of what Becky could be yes she is. Naomi has been top face for months now.
> 
> There is a bit of a clash between HHH & Vince going on backstage.


You must be a fly on the wall to know that their is a clash and Naomi has never been top face even with the title, You need to give this nonsense up


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> You must be a fly on the wall to know that their is a clash and Naomi has never been top face even with the title, You need to give this nonsense up


HHH has expressed frustration about many of the big names in NXT being misused when they got called up.

Naomi was the only face on last week's Smackdown and has been given favourable booking that makes her look strong for months with the only hiccup being with the distractions from Lana. She even got a custom belt and has merch coming out frequently.

I don't think Becky is buried, but it feels like we aren't seeing all that Becky can be and that's not on her.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Naomi's just getting a little thank you run. Its been kinda annoying but I dont see her being 'important' lasting past Summerslam.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> HHH has expressed frustration about many of the big names in NXT being misused when they got called up.
> 
> Naomi was the only face on last week's Smackdown and has been given favourable booking that makes her look strong for months with the only hiccup being with the distractions from Lana. She even got a custom belt and has merch coming out frequently.
> 
> I don't think Becky is buried, but it feels like we aren't seeing all that Becky can be and that's not on her.


He has not expressed nothing, It's just the usual dirt sheet nonsense that have no foundations, Becky has not been treated badly at all

Who cares if Naomi was on SD, she had a title match, It does not mean she is treated better than Becky

As for merch Becky just got new goggles and shirt released, Some of you like to over react and go over board when their really is no need to


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> He has not expressed nothing, It's just the usual dirt sheet nonsense that have no foundations, Becky has not been treated badly at all
> 
> Who cares if Naomi was on SD, she had a title match, It does not mean she is treated better than Becky
> 
> As for merch Becky just got new goggles and shirt released, Some of you like to over react and go over board when their really is no need to


There is some truth to it though. I'll give some examples: American Alpha, Bayley, The Revival. 

Her booking has been alright, I was pointing out that she could be more than what she is right now. 

Naomi has been booked stronger and has merch coming out at a much faster rate than Becky lately.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> There is some truth to it though. I'll give some examples: American Alpha, Bayley, The Revival.
> 
> Her booking has been alright, I was pointing out that she could be more than what she is right now.
> 
> Naomi has been booked stronger and has merch coming out at a much faster rate than Becky lately.


More rubbish

Revival had an injury so they got kept of tv
Gable just had a good match with AJ & Kevin Owens on SD and AJ put him over huge
Bayley's career is far from over
Becky has had a shirt and goggles released, While Naomi just had her first shirt released since joining wwe around WM time

Just give it a rest with the nonsense, I could give you a number of reasons why you are going over board with your reactions


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Zigglerpops said:


> More rubbish
> 
> Revival had an injury so they got kept of tv
> Gable just had a good match with AJ & Kevin Owens on SD and AJ put him over huge
> ...


lol ok . Everyone from NXT is doing great, Becky is not underutilized :lmao she's having awesome booking and getting a big pay off in the end :lmao


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> More rubbish
> 
> Revival had an injury so they got kept of tv
> Gable just had a good match with AJ & Kevin Owens on SD and AJ put him over huge
> ...


I'll give you the revival.

Gable and Jordan have been misused since the draft and it's only until recent that Gable or Jordan have got any tv time. 

Bayley has been misused frequently on the main roster.

I never mentioned burial at all, just misused. Do I think she's going to fall permanently down the card... No.

Becky just got a new shirt and goggles released. Naomi has been getting multiple shirts, towels and Sunglasses. My point wasn't incorrect about the merch flow comparison between Naomi and Becky. Naomi has been getting more merch lately.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> I'give you the revival.
> 
> Gable and Jordan have been misused since the draft and it's only until recent that Gable or Jordan have got any spotlight.
> 
> ...


It's the first merch she has gotten since joining the company, You're carrying on as if she is badly treated, if she misses a show you act if she is being buried, She was not at WM Axxess and you along with others had a meltdown, A few even want to quit her job, You get carried away because of simple little things, You're a short term thinker, Long term she is going to be fine, Just less of the whingeing


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I think Charlotte is going to win the SD women's title at SS. It should be Becky but at least if Charlotte wins it she might be the one who gets cashed in on


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> It's the first merch she has gotten since joining the company, You're carrying on as if she is badly treated, if she misses a show you act if she is being buried, She was not at WM Axxess and you along with others had a meltdown, A few even want to quit her job, You get carried away because of simple little things, You're a short term thinker, Long term she is going to be fine, Just less of the whinging


Naomi has had items before. 

My original point was bringing how weird the rate of which Becky's merch is coming out and how isn't being utilized to her full potential at the moment. Nothing to do with burial. 

I knew the reasoning is she'll sell the superstore out quick, so they put her there.

I know she'll be fine long-term.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> Naomi has had items before.
> 
> My original point was bringing how weird the rate of which Becky's merch is coming out and how isn't being utilized to her full potential at the moment. Nothing to do with burial.
> 
> ...


New shirt and goggles out in the last 2 weeks, Yes her rate of merch is super slow, Not everyone can be involved in the title picture every feud, Some people just like whinging


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> New shirt and goggles out in the last 2 weeks, Yes her rate of merch is super slow, Not everyone can be involved in the title picture every feud, Some people just like whinging


Becky hasn't been involved in the title picture for over 3 months, she should be back in it by now


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> Becky hasn't been involved in the title picture for over 3 months, she should be back in it by now


I told you never to reply to me, You're an idiot and i don't take seriously


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> I told you never to reply to me, You're an idiot and i don't take seriously


This forum has ignore option for that.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Banez said:


> This forum has ignore option for that.


Cheers I will use it now


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I think it's ridiculous that Naomi has been given such a long run with the title. Why couldn't Becky have gotten a run like her's? I think it's pretty obvious that WWE has been higher on Naomi the past 6 months, she's the top face of the division and she'll probably lose it to Charlotte, who will then become the top face of the division. Meanwhile, Becky will probably keep losing


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> New shirt and goggles out in the last 2 weeks, Yes her rate of merch is super slow, Not everyone can be involved in the title picture every feud, Some people just like whinging


My point about Becky was more comparative than anything. 

For the record, I would rather Becky get good character focus in secondary feuds. She can easily build a long term arc to work her way back up again rather than just be the flavour of the month title challenger.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Skyblazer said:


> My point about was more comparative than anything.
> 
> For the record, I would rather Becky get good character focus in secondary feuds. She can easily build a long term arc for her rather than just be the flavour of the month title challenger.


She's not getting good character focus. She's just being used to get heat on heels


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> New shirt and goggles out in the last 2 weeks, Yes her rate of merch is super slow, Not everyone can be involved in the title picture every feud, Some people just like whinging


if youre gonna keep saying this at least spell whining right


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> She's not getting good character focus. She's just being used to get heat on heels


That's so not true.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> if youre gonna keep saying this at least spell whining right


whinge
BRITISHinformal
verb
gerund or present participle: whinging
complain persistently and in a peevish or irritating way.
"stop whingeing and get on with it!"
synonyms:	complain, grouse, grouch, grumble, whine, moan, carp, mutter, murmur, whisper; More

Deary me, if you want to come back to me about grammar, At least know their is a word called whingeing


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> whinge
> BRITISHinformal


well that explains everything, then


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> well that explains everything, then


All it explains is you did not know their was a word called whingeing and you just made a complete ass of yourself


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> All it explains is you did not know their was a word called whingeing and you just made a complete ass of yourself


no, it explains that its a british spelling of a word that means literally the same thing as whining. But hey if you wanna rant and rave some more have at it


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> no, it explains that its a british spelling of a word that means literally the same thing as whining. But hey if you wanna rant and rave some more have at it


You thought you were a little smart ass pointing out spelling errors and you got shown up, If you were a little better educated you would have known but hey lesson learned


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> You thought you were a little smart ass pointing out spelling errors and you got shown up, If you were a little better educated you would have known but hey lesson learned


I see we opted to continue ranting and raving, then


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> I see we opted to continue ranting and raving, then


Not ranting and raving going to log off now while taking the moral high ground with me, Hope you have blithesome day

Definition of blithesome
: happy, merry, cheerful

To be blithesome is to be happy and without a care in the world. If you are feeling blithesome, you might want to skip or at least kick your heels up in the air. When you're blissfully happy and don't have a single worry, you're blithesome.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Not ranting and raving going to log off now while taking the moral high ground with me, Hope you have blithesome day
> 
> Definition of blithesome
> : happy, merry, cheerful
> ...


i mean you're coming across like youre VERY upset about something but maybe you're just very passionate about your british words, i dunno. but bye all the same


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

It will be interesting to see what Becky's plans are for Battleground. There are some good and bad options. I don't think it will be Carmella since it seems like she will be in the title feud. I doubt Natalya who is likely facing Charlotte.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Skyblazer said:


> It will be interesting to see what Becky's plans are for Battleground. There are some good and bad options. I don't think it will be Carmella since it seems like she will be in the title feud. I doubt Natalya who is likely facing Charlotte.


Probably putting Lana over to showcase her Tamina super training need to get that heat on Lana :jericho2


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

tommo010 said:


> Probably putting Lana over to showcase her Tamina super training need to get that heat on Lana :jericho2


The idea of Tamina as a trainer is hilarious to me. I remember her botching the Superfly Splash on Tough Enough.

This is likely not going to work like they want it.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

tommo010 said:


> Probably putting Lana over to showcase her Tamina super training need to get that heat on Lana :jericho2


I hate it but this will probably happen.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

A lot of people are hating on Becky saying that she couldn't carry Alexa like Sasha did


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> A lot of people are hating on Becky saying that she couldn't carry Alexa like Sasha did


who cares, man. People are allowed to have opinions


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

The point of Alexa and Becky's feud was to get Alexa over and make her a big star and it did exactly that. 

Sasha and Alexa's feud was designed to put on showcases. It's presented as a marquee feud.

Anyone saying Becky is bad for not having classic matches with Alexa is a massive idiot.

There is a very good reason why Natalya and Emma despite being considered great workers have never had a classic match on the main roster.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Skyblazer said:


> The point of Alexa and Becky's feud was to get Alexa over and make her a big star and it did exactly that.
> 
> Sasha and Alexa's feud was designed to put on showcases. It's presented as a marquee feud.
> 
> ...


Yeah Becky and Alexa didn't even get a regular singles match on PPV. And it's hard to look good when you spend the entire feud getting beat up by somebody half a foot shorter than you


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Let's see how they humiliate Becky this week, IF she is even on the show


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Becky and Alexa was just one of those cases where the click in the ring just isn't there. Sometimes that happens.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884555741930991616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884559874444668928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884566291628957696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884569902333517825

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884570766888419330

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884572679700926464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884573385258184704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884573917872091136


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> Let's see how they humiliate Becky this week, IF she is even on the show


Troll post


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

machomanjohncena said:


> Let's see how they humiliate Becky this week, IF she is even on the show


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

mshea1 said:


> Troll post


Just the truth


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

It will either be Becky or Charlotte who wins at Battleground, and if Becky wins she will probably beat Naomi at SS and then get cashed in on. And she probably won't win it back either, Charlotte will instead


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

at least its comforting that the entire division is a directionless mess


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> at least its comforting that the entire division is a directionless mess


I don't think it will be directionless much longer. Becky or Charlotte will probably win at Battleground, and then at SS they'll get cashed in on


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I think Becky is still undefeated in twitter wars, no?
The only tie I'd say is vs Mickie James.


Gotta see KO vs Bex on twitter.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I think Becky is still undefeated in twitter wars, no?
> The only tie I'd say is vs Mickie James.
> 
> 
> Gotta see KO vs Bex on twitter.


man she destroyed Mickie


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884926555108933632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885187364405915649
Winning another twitter battle


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884926555108933632
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885187364405915649
> Winning another twitter battle


Big fan of how the shitty newz sites have presented this information as if Becky has legitimately been threatened, like they didnt check to see the earlier tweets


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

On one hand, I don't mind that Becky is getting some buzz over the cyborg stuff. I don't like that they took it completely out of context.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

C'mon people, less bitching and more Bex.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I love them together. So cute!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

december_blue said:


> I love them together. So cute!


They really are. happy Bex is best Bex.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Got a retweet from Becky this morning. 

The little things in life. :becky2


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Get ready for Tea Generation X. :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885971111430770688


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

this makes me happy


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

so uh 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886014319653265409


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I hope that tea time stuff doesn't become a regular thing. It would be good for 2 weeks and then it would get old really fast.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

the tea stuff is still fun imo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

god damn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886829900765835264


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

am I hallucinating or did Becky just tap out Charlotte clean


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Another burial


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> am I hallucinating or did Becky just tap out Charlotte clean


i'm happy but at the same time this means becky probably won't be winning on sunday


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Happy about the Becky win but they waste this at a Random SD?! :hmmm

And Sunday Charlotte will tape out Becky clean...


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

They actually let Becky showcase her skills in a longer singles match. The thing is, what we seen tonight was the tip of the iceberg of what she can do. Now if they clue in to let Becky wrestle longer matches on tv and ppv with even mediocre opponents you will get quality.

It's amazing the contrast between Charlotte and Becky compared to the rest of the division.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice solid match last night. I figured it'd be a screwy ending too so Becky getting a win - a CLEAN win - was a pretty big surprise.

It's odd to think that that was in many ways Becky's biggest win of all time, but at the same time it was indicative that she's either taking the L at Battleground, or that Charlotte's getting the W.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Crasp said:


> Nice solid match last night. I figured it'd be a screwy ending too so Becky getting a win - a CLEAN win - was a pretty big surprise.
> 
> It's odd to think that* that was in many ways Becky's biggest win of all time*, but at the same time it was indicative that she's either taking the L at Battleground, or that Charlotte's getting the W.


It was. Honestly, this is the happiest I've been as a Becky fan in a long ass time. Charlotte is the first credible opponent Becky beat clean. This might be her peak, the most she'll ever achieve, so I'll just take it.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Now that was a wrestling match. Great showcase for both of them. Only downside was the crazy cat lady on commentary.

Hopefully they'll get another chance on PPV to really go all out.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Flair Shot said:


> Now that was a wrestling match. Great showcase for both of them. Only downside was the crazy cat lady on commentary.
> 
> Hopefully they'll get another chance on PPV to really go all out.


Best Smackdown Live women's match since the brand split :becky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Excellent wrestling match, some of the sequences were very nice, shows what they can both do when they're in there with someone else who can really go at it.

Not exactly sure i'm happy with the match happening on SD and ending clean though, they're arguably the two most popular women on SD (Only Naomi comes close) and they just do the match on a TV episode... Very odd to me. Definitely shows that Becky ain't winning either. Ah well, was a nice shock to see Becky get a clean win over another top female for once.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887512040503484425


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Excellent wrestling match, some of the sequences were very nice, shows what they can both do when they're in there with someone else who can really go at it.
> 
> Not exactly sure i'm happy with the match happening on SD and ending clean though, they're arguably the two most popular women on SD (Only Naomi comes close) and they just do the match on a TV episode... Very odd to me. Definitely shows that Becky ain't winning either. Ah well, was a nice shock to see Becky get a clean win over another top female for once.


Yeah, like...I feel like in a month or two this is definitely a thing were gonna complain about, that they wasted Becky finally beating Charlotte for the first time in an unannounced throwaway match with nothing on the line on a random Smackdown. Like they couldve actually done something with this.

But screw it, at this point lets take what we can get. She finally beat another Horsewoman :cheer


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Honestly once a HW faces another, you could easily tell how they're not holding back and we're much guaranteed quality stuff.


----------



## mylastchance (Jul 19, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> Yeah, like...I feel like in a month or two this is definitely a thing were gonna complain about, that they wasted Becky finally beating Charlotte for the first time in an unannounced throwaway match with nothing on the line on a random Smackdown. Like they couldve actually done something with this.
> 
> But screw it, at this point lets take what we can get. She finally beat another Horsewoman :cheer


Well... You know it wasn't the first time Becky beats charlotte on the main roster, right?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

BTW did anyone notice Becky during the promo segment with Shane after Tamina said no cared about teatime quality stuff :beckylol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887471270467698688


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

mylastchance said:


> Well... You know it wasn't the first time Becky beats charlotte on the main roster, right?


that was a rollup so I consider that iffy personally. But I guess it is technically a prior victory against her still.



tommo010 said:


> BTW did anyone notice Becky during the promo segment with Shane after Tamina said no cared about teatime quality stuff :beckylol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887471270467698688


She was so funny in that whole segment, she made Charlotte break later :beckylol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Honestly once a HW faces another, you could easily tell how they're not holding back and we're much guaranteed quality stuff.


Very true, Sasha/Charlotte went all out in some of their matches, sometimes the results weren't exemplary but they at least tried to pull out all the stops, Becky/Sasha obviously had that fantastic NXT match and a couple of great matches on the main roster, specifically the first one on Main Event, Becky/Bayley had an extremely under rated match IMO when Bayley was on her rise to the title, Sasha/Bayley had what was arguably MOTY... 

All of them clearly have excellent chemistry and it's nice to see.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

mylastchance said:


> Well... You know it wasn't the first time Becky beats charlotte on the main roster, right?


Becky cheated for that victory and it was portrayed as such by WWE. This is her first clean win over Charlotte.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

RIP the thread narrative.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

> According to The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, Becky Lynchs recent Twitter interactions with UFCs Cris Cyborg Justino is part of an angle. The end game is unclear, as its not confirmed that they are building to a match, but Cyborg has had talks with WWE in the past. She is under a UFC contract, but the UFC owes WWE a favor after allowing Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Just another case of WWE looking to job out their own people to non-wrestlers.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

idk how to feel about the Cyborg stuff yet.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Flair Shot said:


>


I imagine a match between the two if it did happen might be met with some negativity one way or another. If Becky was to win i bet a ton of people would complain purely because Cyborg is a legit UFC fighter, whereas if Cyborg won, many would probably be annoyed because Becky would just be losing in a big match, again.

On the other hand it would likely draw a lot of attention, and it could be great to watch.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

For the Cyborg stuff if done right will get Becky alot of attention. The worst way it could go is her knocking Becky out in quick fashion(i.e Brawl for all). The smart way to book someone like Becky against Cyborg is to portray Becky as resilient in defeat, putting up a very good fight despite being overpowered.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Becky doll


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

If Cyborg and Becky have a match it'll be a quick squash. This is for publicity, not for making Becky look good. Whole thing is stupid.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I think a certainty with the Cyborg thing is that Becky will absolutely rise to the occasion in the buildup much like how Joe did against Brock, and that'll be fuckin _awesome_.

Butttt the fact of the matter is Cyborg is a genuine monster thats only lost 1 fight ever (and it was her first one) and I doubt UFC would allow her to do this and lose. And honestly idk what WWE would actually get out of it, its not like Cyborg is very mainstream, hell Becky has like 4 times as many twitter followers as she does.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Becky at appears 0:42 and 1:06 "I'm a doll" gonna need to gif that I think. Also Sasha being in video but not mentioned in title :HA

edit - done


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

New figure coming soon


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> New figure coming soon


Black Becky :hmm:


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

It's lose/lose for Becky tomorrow. If she wins she'll just get cashed in on at SS, if she loses she probably won't even be on the SS card


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> Becky doll


I want that doll!!! :grin2:


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> It's lose/lose for Becky tomorrow. If she wins she'll just get cashed in on at SS, if she loses *she probably won't even be on the SS card*


This thread did this for Wrestlemania. Never change. :x


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

hopefully they get Tamina/Lana/Nattie out quickly tomorrow and let Becky and Charlotte have awhile to put on a good match


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

mshea1 said:


> This thread did this for Wrestlemania. Never change. :x


But he is right and Becky will not win today...she will be the 
beat up victim for Cyborg at Summerslam.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

the Total Divas division is a tire fire.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Well at least we don't have to worry about her getting cashed in on SS.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Now she can lose in a 5 minutes Kickoff Match with Charlotte vs Tamina & Lana


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

her gear was really cool last night at least


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

interview of her with her doll

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES24hfgKQag


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

A few hours until the next Becky humiliation at SD.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zuckerhut said:


> A few hours until the next Becky humiliation at SD.


sad but true. since she won last week she'll probably lose tonight if she's in a match because almost no one is allowed to go on winning streaks and build momentum in wwe


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

She didn't score the pinfall but she did get another win tonight, but it's a shame that she's stuck wrestling Lana and Tamina


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Maybe Becky and Charlotte are gonna get married at Summerslam


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> Maybe Becky and Charlotte are gonna get married at Summerslam


I'm conflicted about this Becky/Charlotte thing. On one hand I don't think it makes sense for them to be friends again in kayfabe, but I do like seeing them as friends


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Maybe Becky and Charlotte are gonna get married at Summerslam


I'm down with that as long as I can see their honeymoon.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

you can preorder her doll now

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=128057746&cp=&parentPage=search


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> I'm conflicted about this Becky/Charlotte thing. On one hand I don't think it makes sense for them to be friends again in kayfabe, but I do like seeing them as friends


It's well within Becky's character to forgive and forget.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I feel like we couldve used at least 1 segment where Becky was unsure of Charlotte. Or if there was tension that slowly thawed. But instead they kept putting them onscreen together without adding any type of attempt at a resolution, so they just said fuck it and started acting goofy.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> I feel like we couldve used at least 1 segment where Becky was unsure of Charlotte. Or if there was tension that slowly thawed. But instead they kept putting them onscreen together without adding any type of attempt at a resolution, so they just said fuck it and started acting goofy.


Yup and that's whats so refreshing about the Rollins/Ambrose storyline. Even though Rollins is a face now, Ambrose still doesn't trust him


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

adudeirl said:


> Maybe Becky and Charlotte are gonna get married at Summerslam


I get to use this again :becky2


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

machomanjohncena said:


> you can preorder her doll now
> 
> http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=128057746&cp=&parentPage=search


Please tell me that is all you are going to do with it!


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

krtgolfing said:


> Please tell me that is all you are going to do with it!


I might buy it just to support Becky


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Is she injured? She was limping pretty bad at the end of that tag match.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Is she injured? She was limping pretty bad at the end of that tag match.


I dunno, Charlotte seemed very concerned after the match and had to help her off the apron but then tweeted this this morning


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890206841665449989
and Becky was very excited this morning as well 



And I'd think both would be more subdued if Becky was hurt.

This is very flimsy reasoning, I know.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

So how would you guys feel about Becky moving to Raw as part of the rumored post-SS superstar shake-up?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

machomanjohncena said:


> So how would you guys feel about Becky moving to Raw as part of the rumored post-SS superstar shake-up?


I wouldn't totally be against it right now, it would at least have the potential to give Becky a fresh start. With that said it would be a shame if her and Charlotte didn't have another full on feud.

It's also questionable as to who'd go over to SD if Becky did go to RAW. SD would be lacking big names in the division if she did leave, so that would really only leave Sasha, Bayley or Bliss. Bliss has only just moved herself, i can't see them having Sasha and Charlotte on the same roster for a while, and i also don't see them moving Bayley until her and Sasha have had their feud either.

They could send someone else i guess, like Emma, but i'm not sure it's overly likely that Becky gets moved at this point, personally.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

There's not enough quality female workers on Smackdown for Becky to have long matches with so I wouldn't mind if she went to Raw.

Raw's female talkers are pretty bad for the most part so I think Becky could do well.


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I hope Becky doesnt move solely because on the next European tour in the fall the Smackdown crew has a show in Dublin, and that would suck if she couldnt do that


----------



## ES24 (Mar 28, 2013)

Signs point to Becky not being hurt but still would like confirmation. 

the shakeup if there is one will be very small compared to mania one. I see maybe two women switching. Don't see it being Becky but in WWE never know.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I think they should just end the brand split. If they did that they might be able to introduce womens tag team titles and Becky and Charlotte could win them


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

machomanjohncena said:


> So how would you guys feel about Becky moving to Raw as part of the rumored post-SS superstar shake-up?


The so called rumors are pointing towards Naomi and Sasha swapping in this shakeup though so I can't see Becky going too I personally wouldn't be surprised of they put all the Total Diva cast on Raw tbh.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

tommo010 said:


> The so called rumors are pointing towards Naomi and Sasha swapping in this shakeup though so I can't see Becky going too I personally wouldn't be surprised of they put all the Total Diva cast on Raw tbh.


I can't see them putting Sasha and Charlotte on the same brand since there is a stipulation in place where it says that they can't face each other as long as Charlotte is champion. Sasha seems like she is about to turn heel on Bayley.

I definitely see Naomi heading to Raw if this Shake-up happens after Summerslam. What is there left for Naomi to do really? I think Emma could head to Smackdown.

There are 6 women on Smackdown that are on Total Divas (Nikki, Natalya, Carmella, Lana, Naomi and Carmella). The only one's who aren't on are Charlotte, Becky and Tamina.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

They should just send Alexa back to SD along with Nia Jax so all the Total Divas would be there. Charlotte and Becky can go to Raw.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Skyblazer said:


> I can't see them putting Sasha and Charlotte on the same brand since there is a stipulation in place where it says that they can't face each other as long as Charlotte is champion. Sasha seems like she is about to turn heel on Bayley.
> 
> I definitely see Naomi heading to Raw if this Shake-up happens after Summerslam. What is there left for Naomi to do really? I think Emma could head to Smackdown.
> 
> There are 6 women on Smackdown that are on Total Divas (Nikki, Natalya, Carmella, Lana, Naomi and Carmella). The only one's who aren't on are Charlotte, Becky and Tamina.



We can all speculate who will be switching I am just posting what the rumor he was talking indicated and that was a Naomi for Sasha trade, now Charlotte is face Sasha can jump across to Smackdown and be Charlotte's BFF because they "respect" each other thats how shit works in WWE now. 

and it's 5 you put Mella twice but my comment was more a dig at the booking preference of TDs at the moment would lead them going on the "A show" I wasn't being overly serious


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

tommo010 said:


> We can all speculate who will be switching I am just posting what the rumor he was talking indicated and that was a Naomi for Sasha trade, now Charlotte is face Sasha can jump across to Smackdown and be Charlotte's BFF because they "respect" each other thats how shit works in WWE now.
> 
> and it's 5 you put Mella twice but my comment was more a dig at the booking preference of TDs at the moment would lead them going on the "A show" I wasn't being overly serious


 It's an odd rumour to say the least. 

My bad, I didn't catch that.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

tommo010 said:


> We can all speculate who will be switching I am just posting what the rumor he was talking indicated and that was a Naomi for Sasha trade, now Charlotte is face Sasha can jump across to Smackdown and be Charlotte's BFF because they "respect" each other thats how shit works in WWE now.
> 
> and it's 5 you put Mella twice but my comment was more a dig at the booking preference of TDs at the moment would lead them going on the "A show" I wasn't being overly serious


I think if a Sasha/Charlotte feud happened again it could be with Sasha as the heel and Charlotte as the face


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I think her knees probably fine 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891027825557458945


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Peanutbutterman said:


> Would anyone else like to see Becky get slimed on Nickelodeon?


No. I'd rather see her get slimed by...............


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891496595619016704
if you would like to see some of the dumbest people alive read the replies to this


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

If Becky wrestles Cyborg she is going to lose. UFC wouldn't let one of their champs lose a WWE match


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

^^^ Even if she does lose, it won't matter. The match will generate a lot of interest for WWE. Even if Becky loses, she still wins in a way.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

A Nia Jax has more Twitter Followers than Cyborg. Lot interest for WWE? WRONG!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

A Becky/Cyborg match is a bad idea any way you look at it.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Crasp said:


> A Becky/Cyborg match is a bad idea any way you look at it.


Not for Becky, it's a huge match for her were she will make a lot of money and get a lot of mainstream attention


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> Not for Becky, it's a huge match for her were she will make a lot of money


Bullshit...Becky 927 tsd Twitter Followers...and Cyborg 174tsd (less than Nia Jax)...Cyborg is no star and it's a nobody cares match


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> Bullshit...Becky 927 tsd Twitter Followers...and Cyborg 174tsd (less than Nia Jax)...Cyborg is no star and it's a nobody cares match


Give it a rest with your BS, Cyborg calling out Becky just made sport centres in Europe, You will moan about everything she does


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> Give it a rest with your BS, Cyborg calling out Becky just made sport centres in Europe, You will moan about everything she does


In Europe. What a big deal :lol 

This twitter feud is there for many weeks most have not even noticed it. Cyborg is no star and would help Becky 0. If you think it's a high profil match you must be very dumb.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> In Europe. What a big deal :lol
> 
> This twitter feud is there for many weeks most have not even noticed it. Cyborg is no star and would help Becky 0. If you think it's a high profil match you must be very dumb.


Yeah lets put her on the pre show against Lana & Tamina because they have higher twitter followers lol

All your doing is showing what a troll you are, You whinge about her booking and here she is trying to get a feud on SS against a big name in the UFC and you still moan about it

As for not noticing their twitter feud, it's been on all wrestling sites for weeks, You need to catch up but you were to busy crying about her booking on a scripted show


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Cyborg isn't nearly as famous as ronda rousey. This match would generate little mainstream hype


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

It'll get some attention just because of the crossover novelty. 

But he's right, Cyborg really isn't that of a big star. There's a bunch of women on WWE's roster more popular than her. To pretend it's some big money match for Becky is ridiculous, it's way better than some random muti-women match however.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> Yeah lets put her on the pre show against Lana & Tamina because they have higher twitter followers lol
> 
> All your doing is showing what a troll you are, You whinge about her booking and here she is trying to get a feud on SS against a big name in the UFC and you still moan about it
> 
> As for not noticing their twitter feud, it's been on all wrestling sites for weeks, You need to catch up but you were to busy crying about her booking on a scripted show


Cyborg is NO Big Name. Stop with this lying bullshit. On All Wrestling sites doesn't matter. Wrestling sites write about everything big or not big.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Strategize said:


> It'll get some attention just because of the crossover novelty.
> 
> But he's right, Cyborg really isn't that of a big star. There's a bunch of women on WWE's roster more popular than her. To pretend it's some big money match for Becky is ridiculous, it's way better than some random muti-women match however.


It's already getting plenty of attention


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> Cyborg is NO Big Name. Stop with this lying bullshit. On All Wrestling sites doesn't matter. Wrestling sites write about everything big or not big.


and you wonder why nobody takes you seriously


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> It's already getting plenty of attention


Another lie...


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> and you wonder why nobody takes you seriously


Nobody takes your lies seriously


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> Another lie...


According to you who moans about everything good and bad to get a reaction


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Yeah lets put her on the pre show against Lana & Tamina because they have higher twitter followers lol
> 
> All your doing is showing what a troll you are, You whinge about her booking and here she is trying to get a feud on SS against a big name in the UFC and you still moan about it
> 
> As for not noticing their twitter feud, it's been on all wrestling sites for weeks, You need to catch up but you were to busy crying about her booking on a scripted show


even WWE.com wrote about it, and they didnt mentioned the Ellsworth thing at all for example.

idk, I'm confident that WWE would try to present it as a big deal if it were to happen (and Becky would work her ass off to make it a big deal) but I'm unsure if it would really translate to any type of notable 'mainstream appeal' or whatever since its not like Cyborg has any real crossover appeal.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Only 1200 likes for Cyborg's Tweet to Triple H she wants Becky at Summerslam and Zigglerpops talking about plenty of attention. Lying bullshit


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> even WWE.com wrote about it, and they didnt mentioned the Ellsworth thing at all for example.
> 
> idk, I'm confident that WWE would try to present it as a big deal if it were to happen (and Becky would work her ass off to make it a big deal) but I'm unsure if it would really translate to any type of notable 'mainstream appeal' or whatever since its not like Cyborg has any real crossover appeal.


A lot of media are talking about it, Anyone that knows anything about combat sports knows who she is, if this was to take place they will be talking about Cyborg on the sports stations the next day after SS, So I think she has enough cross over appeal to get by, She was just on a PPV that had over 1m buy rates

A few of the post on here today is quite funny in fairness, it shows the lack of knowledge a few people have, A few are trolling but it's fun none the less, have her in a tag match on the pre show and the usual crowd will moan about that aswel

Becky wants it and anyone who thinks she will not earn more from it are living in cloud cookoo


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> Only 1200 likes for Cyborg's Tweet to Triple H she wants Becky at Summerslam and Zigglerpops talking about plenty of attention. Lying bullshit


and with this post you have shown yourself up to be an idiot and a little slow


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> and with this post you have shown yourself up to be an idiot and a little slow


Natalya with just a tweet in red dress has much more likes. Cyborg big number is just a lie and crowd would give a shit at Summerslam.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> Natalya with just a tweet in red dress has much more likes. Cyborg big number is just a lie and crowd would give a shit at Summerslam.


Zzzzzz


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> Zzzzzz


Why should a crowd give a shit with 90% not know or care about who Cyborg is?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> A lot of media are talking about it, Anyone that knows anything about combat sports knows who she is, if this was to take place they will be talking about Cyborg on the sports stations the next day after SS, So I think she has enough cross over appeal to get by, She was just on a PPV that had over 1m buy rates
> 
> A few of the post on here today is quite funny in fairness, it shows the lack of knowledge a few people have, A few are trolling but it's fun none the less, have her in a tag match on the pre show and the usual crowd will moan about that aswel
> 
> Becky wants it and anyone who thinks she will not earn more from it are living in cloud cookoo


Only the very _very_ top stars get a PPV bonus cut. Becky just gets her anual salary plus a merch %. 

I'd be pretty shocked if Becky/Cyborg managed to get onto the Summerslam card, and if it does it'll be a quick, pretty awful match, probably with a non-finish.

Maybe being in that match _is_ better than a pre-show tag match, but beig in a pre-show tag match isn't going to lower her stock, while a Cyborg match could do, especially if the match is particularly bad/she loses/nobody cares.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> Why should a crowd give a shit with 90% not know or care about who Cyborg is?


Stop digging you're making a fool of yourself and coming across as someone who is quite clueless on the subject, You obviously don't have a clue about combat sports

You prefer Becky on the preshow with someone who has a few twitter followers, Go educate yourself and come back to me and then we can have a proper discussion because at the moment it's unfair on you because you're bringing a spoon to a gun fight


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

WWE Fans are not automatically MMA Fans and the biggest fool is you thinking anbody would care about Cyborg.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Crasp said:


> Only the very _very_ top stars get a PPV bonus cut. Becky just gets her anual salary plus a merch %.
> 
> I'd be pretty shocked if Becky/Cyborg managed to get onto the Summerslam card, and if it does it'll be a quick, pretty awful match, probably with a non-finish.
> 
> Maybe being in that match _is_ better than a pre-show tag match, but beig in a pre-show tag match isn't going to lower her stock, while a Cyborg match could do, especially if the match is particularly bad/she loses/nobody cares.


More media attention more eyes on her more merch sales, listen to yourself a match against Cyborg will lower her stock. Really??

Some of you do make me laugh


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> WWE Fans are not automatically MMA Fans and the biggest fool is you thinking anbody would care about Cyborg.


MMA fans and casuals will tune in and with that tune into Becky, You really are slow


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Snooki with million of Fans has done nothing for WWE but Cyborg with just a few thousand? Zigglerpops in his dreamland.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> Snooki with million of Fans has done nothing for WWE but Cyborg with just a few thousand? Zigglerpops in his dreamland.


You can't even troll right


----------



## Zidar (Apr 6, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> MMA fans and casuals will tune in and with that tune into Becky, You really are slow


Casuals don't care about Cyborg at all.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> MMA fans and casuals will tune in and with that tune into Becky, You really are slow


And after that they will turn off....this celebrity shit helps nobody.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zidar said:


> Casuals don't care about Cyborg at all.


You must have asked them all


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> And after that they will turn off....this celebrity shit helps nobody.


Becky will still get paid a lot more than wrestling someone with more twitter followers on the preshow, Are you trying to to reach new levels of stupidity, Seriously with every post you're getting more stupid


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> You must have asked them all


Or he is not blind like you and sucks MMA's cock


----------



## Zidar (Apr 6, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> You must have asked them all


Casuals don't care about 95% of UFC fighters to be fair. Unless it's Ronda or Conor, or the person facing Ronda or Conor. Maybe Jon Jones on a good day, but not as much as the other two.


Zigglerpops said:


> Becky will still get paid a lot more than wrestling someone with more twitter followers on the preshow.


She's not getting paid extra whether she's on the pre-show or main show. Unless you're a top guy in a main event slot.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> Becky will still get paid a lot more than wrestling someone with more twitter followers on the preshow, Are you trying to to reach new levels of stupidity, Seriously with every post you're getting more stupid


:lol Another lie Pinocchio. 
They have fixed sums


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> Or he is not blind like you and sucks MMA's cock


You know you have won the argument when someone acts like a child and use the word cock, Look forward to your usual Tuesday's post

"I wonder how they're going to bury Becky tonight"

After all you do it every week

Now it's time to go, So enjoy your childish rants


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> You know you have won the argument when someone acts like a child and use the word cock, Look forward to your usual Tuesday's post
> 
> "I wonder how they're going to bury Becky tonight"
> 
> ...


Yes go away and spread your lies elsewhere


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zidar said:


> Casuals don't care about 95% of UFC fighters to be fair. Unless it's Ronda or Conor, or the person facing Ronda or Conor. Maybe Jon Jones on a good day, but not as much as the other two.
> 
> She's not getting paid extra whether she's on the pre-show or main show. Unless you're a top guy in a main event slot.


Enough cared about it for the company to be sold for over 4 billion


----------



## Zidar (Apr 6, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> Enough cared about it for the company to be sold for over 4 billion


That's because they had 2 legit megastars pushing buyrates, only 1 now. They've been struggling alot this year, that's why they're so desperate for Brock to come back and hopefully lose to Jon Jones, to turn him into their next megastar.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> A lot of media are talking about it, Anyone that knows anything about combat sports knows who she is, if this was to take place they will be talking about Cyborg on the sports stations the next day after SS, So I think she has enough cross over appeal to get by, She was just on a PPV that had over 1m buy rates
> 
> A few of the post on here today is quite funny in fairness, it shows the lack of knowledge a few people have, A few are trolling but it's fun none the less, have her in a tag match on the pre show and the usual crowd will moan about that aswel
> 
> Becky wants it and anyone who thinks she will not earn more from it are living in cloud cookoo


Wrestling/MMA media are talking about it, sure, and maybe more outside of that would jump on if its actually announced, I'm just sorta skeptical is all. Its not like shes Rousey or anything you know? Shes not...conventionally attractive, for lack of a better term, to pull in casual viewers, or is a big star outside of MMA circles.

I think it has the _potential_ to be a big thing for Becky, much bigger than some shit match with Lana obviously, I'm just not totally sold on it actually working out to be a big deal for one reason or another.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

A few of you complained when she was not on WM Axxess, You will complain if she is on the SS preshow and you will complain if she faces Cyborg

I'm starting to see a trend


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> A few of you complained when she was not on WM Axxess, You will complain if she is on the SS preshow and you will complain if she faces Cyborg
> 
> I'm starting to see a trend


The first thing isnt related to the other two at all. People complained about that because she was the only notable person that didnt have an actual Axxess signing (and for whatever reason isnt being sent to do signings at all anymore), which didnt really make sense, considering the fact that there was no shortage of spots.


People will complain about the preshow but thats just sorta the reality of where she is at this moment in time. Hell Charlotte and Sasha arent gonna be on the main card either at this point. Thats not a Becky specific complaint so much as "what the fuck are they doing with the women" in general complaint.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> A few of you complained when she was not on WM Axxess, You will complain if she is on the SS preshow and you will complain if she faces Cyborg
> 
> I'm starting to see a trend


Because no matter what happens with her, she's going to continue being booked like crap


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

If we're being frank, _everyone_ that isn't a chosen one is booked like crap.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Becky has a Random Tag Team Match with Naomi vs Carmella and Natalya at SD. So, there will be nothing about this Cyborg Nonsense...


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zuckerhut said:


> Becky has a Random Tag Team Match with Naomi vs Carmella and Natalya at SD. So, there will be nothing about this Cyborg Nonsense...


I mean, there could be. Like a video or something after the match, Cyborg pops up on the Titantron.

idk, at least we got a fun video out of this 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892384433302511616


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

WWE have now acknowledged the situation :hmm:


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> A few of you complained when she was not on WM Axxess, You will complain if she is on the SS preshow and you will complain if she faces Cyborg
> 
> I'm starting to see a trend


Yep.


----------



## Throwingawayjeans (Aug 1, 2017)

mshea1 said:


> Yep.


Great insight Rovert


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

2 more episodes of SD until SS and nothing to build to a Cyborg match yet.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

didnt mention Cyborg at all on commentary and she was limping again. Very useful, tonight was


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Ellsworth suspension will be up by next week


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

WWE just teasing and playing games like always. 2 weeks until Summerslam. Match will not happen.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I think Ellsworth will come back next week to interfere in the Naomi/Carmella match, and Becky will run out to stop him. I don't think Ellsworth/Becky will be happening at SS though


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

And Lana vs. Charlotte is next week. No time for this Cyborg thing https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHUXLqMNM8Y


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

If Becky ends up on the card it will probably be a pre-show tag with Charlotte. I'll be surprised if Charlotte is left off the card


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Honestly if there is no Cyborg/Ellsworth angle at Summerslam then they should give Becky a bit of a break to heal up her knee. It seemed like it was really bothering her tonight.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

becky insulted punk

https://twitter.com/BeckyLynchWWE/status/892608069393420288


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

machomanjohncena said:


> becky insulted punk
> 
> https://twitter.com/BeckyLynchWWE/status/892608069393420288


:Oooh:becky


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Throwingawayjeans said:


> Great insight Rovert


THE SKY IS FALLING WWE HATES BECKY

EVERY
FUCKING
PAGE

What else do you what me to say?


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> If Becky ends up on the card it will probably be a pre-show tag with Charlotte. I'll be surprised if Charlotte is left off the card


Will you delete your account if this happens?


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> :Oooh:becky


I hope this was just a joke and not a serious shot at Punk, especially after AJ said she is gorgeous during one of her book signings.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

gsm1988 said:


> I hope this was just a joke and not a serious shot at Punk, especially after AJ said she is gorgeous during one of her book signings.


It is a joke.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

gsm1988 said:


> I hope this was just a joke and not a serious shot at Punk, especially after AJ said she is gorgeous during one of her book signings.


Just a bit of banter.

Thats the first time I've heard that AJ thing though.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

gsm1988 said:


> I hope this was just a joke and not a serious shot at Punk, especially after AJ said she is gorgeous during one of her book signings.


Just a bit of banter I'd say, you never worked in an environment where this kind of ribbing occurs? I would liken Wrestling to being a chef in this regard it's how we get through our days just mocking and taking the piss out of each other for the smallest of misstep or mistake made.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Just a bit of banter I'd say, you never worked in an environment where this kind of ribbing occurs? I would liken Wrestling to being a chef in this regard it's how we get through our days just mocking and taking the piss out of each other for the smallest of misstep or mistake made.


also its barely even a rib; shes just saying that Cyborg will last longer in a wrestling match than Punk did in a UFC fight. Shes crediting Cyborg more than slamming Punk tbh


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Beckys trying really hard to heal that knee up it seems


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

adudeirl said:


> Just a bit of banter.
> 
> Thats the first time I've heard that AJ thing though.


https://twitter.com/FactsAJ/status/852000063987625984 It is at the end of this video. And don't take this the wrong way Becky fans but that 10 second clip is more praise than pretty much anyone not named Bayley in that company has given AJ in two and a half years since she left, which I think is kinda wrong considering all she did to help move the women's division forward. I don't hold it against Becky though.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

gsm1988 said:


> https://twitter.com/FactsAJ/status/852000063987625984 It is at the end of this video. And don't take this the wrong way Becky fans but that 10 second clip is more praise than pretty much anyone not named Bayley in that company has given AJ in two and a half years since she left, which I think is kinda wrong considering all she did to help move the women's division forward. I don't hold it against Becky though.


well that was nice of her.

I agree with your overall point that AJ should be acknowledged more by the company as a whole. AJ was great. Butttt while were on the subject of AJ and acknowledgement, in the Becky Lynch thread....(skip to like 4:40)






Seems like she forgot someone, no? :becky2

In all seriousness they (seemingly) dont know each other and Becky took a swing at her husband, not her.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I don't blame Aj for not acknowledging Becky, this was when Becky was in the middle of her forgettable heel run. She was pretty glossed over by NXT management and the company in general at the time. I remember they went as far to leave her out of photoshoots because to them she wasn't pretty enough. There were a few people in the company against her signing because of how she left and because of her looks.


----------



## ES24 (Mar 28, 2013)

Becky wasn't at Montreal.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

ES24 said:


> Becky wasn't at Montreal.


Could mean nothing. Not everybody works every show


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I think I read on Reddit that she wasnt advertised for this weekends shows even before Smackdown this week.

Weirdly enough I think she missed the last round of Canada shows too


----------



## ES24 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just saying. I'm sure if there was a serious issue they'd have said something but you know it's funny you are right. She did miss the last Canada house shows. Maybe even the ones before that too. Maybe she hates Canada &#55357;&#56890;


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I doubt Becky hates Canada. 

I think there is something to the mumblings about Becky's health. Either she's pretty banged up and they had her take the time off out of precaution or that she's possibly injured. 

According to reports from the Montreal show it seems like Natalya did work heel.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

oh shes definitely hurt to some extent, just based off some of the stuff shes put on Instagram stories the past few weeks.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Bex seems over the Cyborg thing at this point


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894328240742871040


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

She will be at SD in Canada....so no injury. https://www.instagram.com/p/BXgKRsLHeon/?hl=de&taken-by=beckylynchwwe


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zuckerhut said:


> She will be at SD in Canada....so no injury. https://www.instagram.com/p/BXgKRsLHeon/?hl=de&taken-by=beckylynchwwe


That's not really an indicator of anything. 

Summer Rae has been backstage at multiple Raw's despite the injury to her neck.

The weekend house show matches were Naomi vs Carmella and Natalya vs Charlotte.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> Bex seems over the Cyborg thing at this point
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894328240742871040


She's not the only one.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Haha, Becky!


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

kinda lame that Becky lost her smoke but Finn got to keep his.

If it was actual pyro I'd understand but theyre both using dry ice I'm pretty sure.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

at least becky doesn't seem to be in as bad of a position as bayley


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Skyblazer said:


> That's not really an indicator of anything.
> 
> Summer Rae has been backstage at multiple Raw's despite the injury to her neck.
> 
> The weekend house show matches were Naomi vs Carmella and Natalya vs Charlotte.


She would not fly all the way to canada...


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zuckerhut said:


> She would not fly all the way to canada...


I mean, they could be flying her in to have her get "attacked" and written off or something.

However she is on the "just announced" card for a show in Japan next month, according to my shitty google translate. Though they took her off the poster for fuckin Lana of all people -_-


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm pretty sure Becky isn't wrestling at SS. The card already has 10 matches, Seth/Dean vs Cesaro/Sheamus will make it 11, if they do Cena/Corbin that will be 12, and Jason/Miz would make it 13. WM had 13 matches


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Con: Becky flew 2500 miles from LA to Toronto only to sit backstage and not be used for anything

Pro: This flight allowed Becky to record the following


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

why didn't she come out to stop ellsworth?


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

It was Ellsworth "big" Comeback.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Asuka/Naomi/Charlotte vs Natalya/Carmella/Tamina is being advertised for next month's house show in Osaka, so it looks like Becky won't be there either


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

She was at Good Day L.A. and she will do a Toys "R" Us Autograph Signings in One week. If she has something i don't think it's big and they gave her just time to be 100% again.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> Asuka/Naomi/Charlotte vs Natalya/Carmella/Tamina is being advertised for next month's house show in Osaka, so it looks like Becky won't be there either


no, shes still advertised for that show


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Becky at Good Day L.A. http://www.foxla.com/good-day-la/273076379-video


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Does anyone think Becky should change her ringname? "Lynch" has offensive connotations


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

machomanjohncena said:


> Does anyone think Becky should change her ringname? "Lynch" has offensive connotations


I doubt it'll cause many issues. In the 4 years she's been with WWE i haven't seen one person raise any points about her name.

'Lynch' isn't exactly an uncommon last name either.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I doubt it'll cause many issues. In the 4 years she's been with WWE i haven't seen one person raise any points about her name.
> 
> 'Lynch' isn't exactly an uncommon last name either.


Yes but "Lynch Mob" is offensive and I've seen some of her fans use that term. I've never seen her use it herself though


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

machomanjohncena said:


> Yes but "Lynch Mob" is offensive and I've seen some of her fans use that term. I've never seen her use it herself though


I have had a couple of messages about that, i admit :lol

Still, i think when it's put in context, people won't really think about the other possible meanings.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> Asuka/Naomi/Charlotte vs Natalya/Carmella/Tamina is being advertised for next month's house show in Osaka, so it looks like Becky won't be there either





machomanjohncena said:


> Does anyone think Becky should change her ringname? "Lynch" has offensive connotations


Never change this thread.


----------



## Throwingawayjeans (Aug 1, 2017)

mshea1 said:


> Never change this thread.


Please change, Rovert.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> Yes but "Lynch Mob" is offensive and I've seen some of her fans use that term. I've never seen her use it herself though


If people want to take things out of context and get offended over nothing then that's their problem.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

adudeirl said:


> no, shes still advertised for that show


Update: her boyfriend has a fight the same day as that show in Pittsburgh apparently so she may possibly not be on that tour anyway regardless of her health? So Macho was maybe right on this


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

She will wrestle tonight...https://twitter.com/BeckyLynchWWE/status/896348714381451265


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Has anyone seen Becky's old website? You can look at it with the wayback machine

https://web.archive.org/web/20060617024404/http://www.rebeccaknox.com:80/


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Well theres that then


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896520955224236032


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

OMG! They are the cutest.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

hot damn a Rebecca Knox Shimmer match thats actually watchable (video quality wise)


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> hot damn a Rebecca Knox Shimmer match thats actually watchable (video quality wise)


that heel turn @0:44 was awesome, Wish she'd do the exact same one on Charlotte one day in the WWE.

those two Daizee/Rebecca Knox matches are better than anything she's done in WWE. The 2nd one, the 2/3 falls match is incredible, the best female technical wrestling match I've ever seen. I hate the fact that their scheduled 60min ironwoman match never happened.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

What are the best matches she did as Rebecca Knox?


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

The thing with her early career heel run is in shimmer no one knew who she was prior so getting heat is easier. The stuff she did then may not work now.

Business wise it makes no sense to turn her anyway.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

machomanjohncena said:


> What are the best matches she did as Rebecca Knox?





The Definition of Technician said:


> The 2nd one, the 2/3 falls match is incredible, the best female technical wrestling match I've ever seen.


This hands down, one of the best womens matches I've ever seen the they barely touch a single rope in the first 15min all chain mat wrestling there is literally no decent video of it anywhere anymore though

Edit - actually one has been uploaded recently


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> This hands down, one of the best womens matches I've ever seen the they barely touch a single rope in the first 15min all chain mat wrestling there is literally no decent video of it anywhere anymore though
> 
> Edit - actually one has been uploaded recently


oh shit I've never actually seen this one, need to watch this later then


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

becky should go to the top rope more and do more aerial moves


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> What are the best matches she did as Rebecca Knox?


her 4 SHIMMER matches are all quality, but the 2/3 falls with Daizee Haze is incredible. Anyone that appreciates the art of technical wrestling should watch.
She also had a good match with Mariko Yoshida in Chickfight, she was dominated for most of it ( Mariko is one of the goat, inventor of the air raid crash and spider twist and pretty much the goat female technician) but still a pretty good match. 

That double springboard dropkick, and the double springboard leg-drop she used to do were awesome. Wish she'd utilize them again, although i read somewhere that she didn't like doing high-flying stuff, it just wasn't for her..


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

BEcky seems to be more of a mat-based wrestler, but I think adding some aerial moves could help get the crowd more into her matches


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Finally, Becky vs Charlotte on an important stage


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> Finally, Becky vs Charlotte on an important stage


when is this happening?


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Becky will lose to Natalya tonight...again. http://rajah.com/node/57508?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Well it's not as if Nattie will face Naomi and Charlotte may not be even on the show because of her old man, So only Becky is left, Now for SS she maybe lucky if she has a match on the pre show in a nothing match that she could lose and none of you can complain about it because lets not forget how you and others were so against her having a match with Cyborg if that match was made, You were all warned so don't start crying about it now


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

They could have done the typical Contract Signing between Natalya & Naomi. And how would have helped Becky a defeat vs. Cyborg in 10 seconds? This Cyborg match was always a dumb idea and it's better Becky does nothing at Summerslam than to lose vs. the MMA No-Name


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Not as dumb as doing nothing but we have already established a few on here would have complained about pretty much everything at this stage, As for another contract signing it has been done to death and the thought of Natty and Naomi doing one, Nah I would prefer to be in the dentist chair getting a root canal


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Feud with Ellsworth (Carmella) dropped, her criticism on Land of Opportunity went nowhere and now she is the random jobber. There are enough reasons to complain.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

No you don't because a match with cyborg could have been on the main show - you complained

A match on the pre show - you will complain

Conclusion - You will complain about pretty much everything


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

its a valid point, the thought of a Naomi/Natty contract signing makes me wanna die. I fuckin hate it, but not much else you can have either of them do tbh.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

So no that Naomi may hold the belt for the rest of the year, it looks like Becky will continue to do nothing


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> No you don't because a match with cyborg could have been on the main show - you complained
> 
> A match on the pre show - you will complain
> 
> Conclusion - You will complain about pretty much everything


All the time you just talking about this stupid Cyborg match and ignore all other facts, like dropped Ellsworth feud and her criticism about Land of Opportunity story. These things had potential, not a few seconds loss vs. someone 90% of the fans give a shit and helps nobody.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Nothing has been ignored, I'm emphasising the fact that whatever she does you won't be happy, Intergender matches is not happening, They well go back to it in time but until then so stop talking about it, A match with Carmella would be on a pre show and if that happened you would whinge about that too, As for a match with cyborg lasting 10 seconds, it's not a real fight because wrestling is fake and scripted and it would put her in a high profile match at SS in Brooklyn a crowd who would know exactly who Cyborg is

Maybe if she turned heel she would get booked better but you complained about her turning heel also, i think its safe to say we're starting to see a trend


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Nothing has been ignored, I'm emphasising the fact that whatever she does you won't be happy, Intergender matches is not happening, They well go back to it in time but until then so stop talking about it, A match with Carmella would be on a pre show and if that happened you would whinge about that too, As for a match with cyborg lasting 10 seconds, it's not a real fight because wrestling is fake and scripted and it would put her in a high profile match at SS in Brooklyn a crowd who would know exactly who Cyborg is
> 
> Maybe if she turned heel she would get booked better but you complained about her turning heel also, i think its safe to say we're starting to see a trend


God will you stop with this? Youre just arguing for the sake of arguing now. the Cyborg match isnt happening and was never going to happen apparently, regardless of whether people in this thread liked it or not.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> God will you stop with this? Youre just arguing for the sake of arguing now. the Cyborg match isnt happening and was never going to happen apparently, regardless of whether people in this thread liked it or not.


I know it's not happening but a few of you on here better not start moaning and whinging about what happens leading up to SS because you have all been complaining about the alternatives


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I hope Becky goes to Raw after SS


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> I know it's not happening but a few of you on here better not start moaning and whinging about what happens leading up to SS because you have all been complaining about the alternatives


Look, at this point its set. Shes either gonna be on the preshow or not on the card at all, and that sucks, but here as opposed to Wrestlemania time theyve given her nothing to actually do for months. So as much as I dont like it, for me its not worth really getting worked up about.

That said, people are allowed to be disappointed about it you know? Its the second biggest show of the year and they had literally nothing for 3 of their 4 "top women" to do on the show (pre-Bayleys injury and Charlotte needing to tend to her father, anyway). It sucks, man.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> I know it's not happening but a few of you on here better not start moaning and whinging about what happens leading up to SS because you have all been complaining about the alternatives


A match with Ellsworth and i would be fine...and ok with Pre-Show Match vs. Carmella


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Can't complain and be to disappointed about it, This is how they book faces


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> A match with Ellsworth and i would be fine...


Intergender matches are not going to happen


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> This is how they book faces


Sasha Banks made Emma tap out last week and Nia this week...


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> Sasha Banks made Emma tap out last week and Nia this week...


Because Bayley got injured


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> Because Bayley got injured


Who is also a face and before that Sasha made Nia tap out. So, Sasha made Nia tap out 2 times in few weeks.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> Who is also a face and before that Sasha made Nia tap out. So, Sasha made Nia tap out 2 times in few weeks.


You thought Bayley was booked well? She got booed out of the building last week and Alexa got a pop that was nearly as close to Sasha last night and it was in her home town

Keep digging


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> I hope Becky goes to Raw after SS


To be Alexa's bitch once more? If I never see that feud again it'll be too soon.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> You thought Bayley was booked well? She got booed out of the building last week and Alexa got a pop that was nearly as close to Sasha last night and it was in her home town
> 
> Keep digging


Because Bayley is very bad on the mic and her child character is difficult for adult people, but Bayley had 5 wins in a row. Becky's win over Charlotte was her first one on one match win after 4 months...


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Which shows they don't know how to book baby faces, You have to learn how to read posts


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

No matter how bad the booking or the reactions are, Bayley still has her push and always have it. Becky is nowhere and that will not change. Whether RAW or smackdown


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Dropped Feuds/Storylines (Ellsworth, Cyborg, Smackdown is not Land of Opportunity) speaks for itself


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Dibil13 said:


> To be Alexa's bitch once more? If I never see that feud again it'll be too soon.


I want to see Becky/Sasha


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> Dropped Feuds/Storylines (Ellsworth, Cyborg, Smackdown is not Land of Opportunity) speaks for itself


Cyborg storyline never got of the ground

Land of opportunity was just a line in a promo

and Elsworth storyline, They could go back to it in time

But hey don't allow that get in your way of a good whinge


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Dibil13 said:


> To be Alexa's bitch once more? If I never see that feud again it'll be too soon.


At least it was a feud. Now she is the random jobber without feuds.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> Land of opportunity was just a line in a promo



It was frustration Becky character build up...in the Money in the Bank Re-Match she was screwed again and then? Nothing. Completely illogical continuation


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> It was frustration Becky character build up...in the Money in the Bank Re-Match she was screwed again and then? Nothing. Completely illogical continuation


It was a promo not a storyline and their was a logical conclusion, Carmella won the 2nd MITB match


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> It was a promo not a storyline and their was a logical conclusion, Carmella won the 2nd MITB match


Ellsworth screwed Becky 2 times and has nothing to do with him since then. Makes no sense. You screwed me? Ok i don't care....this is stupid.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> Ellsworth screwed Becky 2 times and has nothing to do with him since then. Makes no sense. You screwed me? Ok i don't care....this is stupid.


The last thing that happened was Becky pushing him of the ladder and then he got suspended and fined

It's not like they will have a match, So she got the last laugh in the eyes of wwe


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> The last thing that happened was Becky pushing him of the ladder and then he got suspended and fined
> 
> It's not like they will have a match, So she got the last laugh in the eyes of wwe


Suspened with her not even in the segment. What a last laugh...


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

You are still crying about it so wwe have got the emotional reaction they wanted


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

this is a very circular argument you two are having


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Because Zigglerpops lies all the time.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> Because Zigglerpops lies all the time.


Lie about what exactly? You crying every week about fake fighting

Every week you post the same stuff about her been buried, That's not a lie it's a fact, You have already started this weeks meltdown by mentioning her match with Natty

Anyway I will let you get on with it, You're only happy when you're crying about something


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

With Natalya vs Becky tonight, if Natalya wins it will feel like attempt number 440 to get Natalya over. It's very clear that they don't trust Naomi and Natalya to do a contract signing segment.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> With Natalya vs Becky tonight, if Natalya wins it will feel like attempt number 440 to get Natalya over. It's very clear that they don't trust Naomi and Natalya to do a contract signing segment.


Contract signings are stupid. Have you heard Nattie talk cut a promo? I'd be worried about letting her talk as well. She's the heel and would have to carry a contract signing segment and she isn't capable of that. Becky should lose to Nattie as this is the go home show and Nattie is the challenger for the title. I'm sure all the "poor Becky" people in here would love for WWE to undermine their own PPV just so Becky could get a win in a fake fight.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Contract signings are stupid. Have you heard Nattie talk cut a promo? I'd be worried about letting her talk as well. She's the heel and would have to carry a contract signing segment and she isn't capable of that. Becky should lose to Nattie as this is the go home show and Nattie is the challenger for the title. I'm sure all the "poor Becky" people in here would love for WWE to undermine their own PPV just so Becky could get a win in a fake fight.


I disagree about all contract signings being dumb. The problem is the timing more often than not. Your dismissal makes you come off childish. 

The issue stands about Natalya in her deficiencies. She was taking notes from Alexa on day 1. 

Heels aren't always carrying the talking segments, in some cases it's the faces doing it. 

My point wasn't "poor Becky" it was more pointing out how Naomi and Natalya's push and forcing them up top is a way of making Smackdown second rate.

Why do you even watch wrestling anyway with that attitude?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> I disagree about all contract signings being dumb. The problem is the timing more often than not. Your dismissal makes you come off childish.
> 
> The issue stands about Natalya in her deficiencies. She was taking notes from Alexa on day 1.
> 
> ...


I personal find contract signings dumb and ridiculous. Very few contract signings are carried by the babyface because it's a bout sympathy. I didn't say heels carry all the talking segments. I never said that you were of a "poor Becky" mindset just the general tone of this particular thread is of a "poor Becky nature". So utilizing women that you deem inferior is cause for saying that the whole division and the entire show they are on is second rate. And you question my attitude towards wrestling based off of a general dislike for contract signings and saying that in many situations the heels are driving the bus in promo segments. I don't treat WWE as something I have a personal stake in when it comes to specific wrestlers. I treat it like a TV show and will watch accordingly. I can withut a doubt say that very seldom have I found contract signings to be interesting especially as 95% percent of them end up in some sort of physical altercation that is unnecessary. Not to mention that a number one contenders match usually implies an impending title match that has already been agreed upon( by virtue of essentially every feud or match being agreed upon without ever showing these contract signings or else they would have to make every title match or match have a contract signing. These thing should be saved for big feuds and matches. So as seldom as possible. this feud doesn't feel big or important enough to require a contract signing.

However my point wasn't about contract signings or the fact that they are IMO lame and predictable. My point was about people who are already lamenting the fact that Becky is possibly going to lose this match and acting as if it isn't the right thing to do in this particular situation. Why would the WWE want to totally undermine the ppv match by having Nattie look weak or inferior heading in this isn't as if it were a case of Naomi getting the better of her which would make at least a modicum of sense, it would be like saying how the hell can you beat Naomi if you can't beat someone who in stroyline wasn't good enough to get the title match herself. With Nattie being a heel it wouldn't make sense for her to seem the underdog either as it isn't like they have booked Naomi as a monster that is unbeatable.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> it isn't like they have booked Naomi as a monster that is unbeatable.


everything else aside they kinda have.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I personal find contract signings dumb and ridiculous. Very few contract signings are carried by the babyface because it's a bout sympathy. I didn't say heels carry all the talking segments. I never said that you were of a "poor Becky" mindset just the general tone of this particular thread is of a "poor Becky nature". So utilizing women that you deem inferior is cause for saying that the whole division and the entire show they are on is second rate. And you question my attitude towards wrestling based off of a general dislike for contract signings and saying that in many situations the heels are driving the bus in promo segments. I don't treat WWE as something I have a personal stake in when it comes to specific wrestlers. I treat it like a TV show and will watch accordingly. I can withut a doubt say that very seldom have I found contract signings to be interesting especially as 95% percent of them end up in some sort of physical altercation that is unnecessary. Not to mention that a number one contenders match usually implies an impending title match that has already been agreed upon( by virtue of essentially every feud or match being agreed upon without ever showing these contract signings or else they would have to make every title match or match have a contract signing. These thing should be saved for big feuds and matches. So as seldom as possible. this feud doesn't feel big or important enough to require a contract signing.
> 
> However my point wasn't about contract signings or the fact that they are IMO lame and predictable. My point was about people who are already lamenting the fact that Becky is possibly going to lose this match and acting as if it isn't the right thing to do in this particular situation. Why would the WWE want to totally undermine the ppv match by having Nattie look weak or inferior heading in this isn't as if it were a case of Naomi getting the better of her which would make at least a modicum of sense, it would be like saying how the hell can you beat Naomi if you can't beat someone who in stroyline wasn't good enough to get the title match herself. With Nattie being a heel it wouldn't make sense for her to seem the underdog either as it isn't like they have booked Naomi as a monster that is unbeatable.


Not all of them are about sympathy though they love that template. Don't get me wrong, I hate the negative vibe to the thread, the arguments here make me laugh or groan. 

I question your attitude in treating WWE like what they think they are, but will never actually be.

The point against Natalya and Naomi is that they need the Brand split to thrive and that their match feels so much smaller than Sasha/Alexa. Becky would have risen eventually even if there wasn't a Brand split and Charlotte is Charlotte.

Naomi is getting top face booking to try to fix the mess they made years prior. 

My case for contract signings is that they do them earlier it's better.

The only issue I have when Becky loses on t.v is that it's in your standard short match format. There is no looks valient in defeat narrative played up and there is a lack of variety. Doing the same notes over and over again. 

Natalya's latest wins over Becky haven't helped her get over at all and this one likely won't either.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

R.I.P. Becky Lynch. Random Jobber taps out without any feud or storyline


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

It really doesn't matter that much. Becky beat Charlotte clean last month. All of the women except for Lana are booked as equals on SD. It's stupid but that's just the way the SD women's division is.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

machomanjohncena said:


> It really doesn't matter that much. Becky beat Charlotte clean last month. All of the women except for Lana are booked as equals on SD. It's stupid but that's just the way the SD women's division is.


Becky has lost to Natalya 4? or 5 times in a row...


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zuckerhut said:


> Becky has lost to Natalya 4? or 5 times in a row...


It sucks, but the lead writer for SD is a guy who believes that wins and losses don't matter


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Well, at least we can hold off on the possibility of Becky being pinned by Lana for a bit, since shes not important enough to be involved in anything at Summerslam


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

It amazes me how terrible Natalya's instincts are for someone essentially born into the business. She was so slow to lock in the Sharpshooter after Becky missed that leg drop.

After all Becky does to get a program for Summerslam, it seems like she's got nothing.

I wouldn't complain if Becky went to Raw. It allows her to reset and to start from the bottom and work her way back up again. She feels believable as the ultimate underdog.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> Not all of them are about sympathy though they love that template. Don't get me wrong, I hate the negative vibe to the thread, the arguments here make me laugh or groan.
> 
> I question your attitude in treating WWE like what they think they are, but will never actually be.
> 
> ...


I watch it as a TV show because it really is the only way to be entertained by it for me. I don't care whether Becky gets pushed or not or if the Brandsplit is causing people who may not otherwise have opportunities like these to actually get them. Chances are that becky would be exactly where she is no except slotted behind Sasha Bayley Alexa Charlotte at the very least as that seems to be waht the WWE wants to do. In the year leading up the brand split Becky never rose above third in the hierarchy of the division and when WWE added people they were more interested in investing time in to the main roster she was shunted down the pecking order in favour of them. Becky would likely not have become champion at all if not for the brand split. Charlotte was going to have her run and Sasha was cleary number two and had split not happened Bayley's call up was always going to make her third. The WWE seems to like Alexa and that usually bodes well which means that Becky was at best going to be fifth in the grand scheme of things. You act as if the brand split didn't help Becky at all and that is just wrong if you really look at it without the fanboy glasses on. 

I didn't say that Nattie beating becky has been effective or that it would be I just don't see a point in weakening a heel challenger before a PPV. I haven't seen SD yet so I don't know how things played out nor does it really affect me either way.


----------



## Throwingawayjeans (Aug 1, 2017)

She's gonna get fired soon probably. They clearly have zero interest in doing anything with her


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Throwingawayjeans said:


> She's gonna get fired soon probably. They clearly have zero interest in doing anything with her


I don't think she'll get fired, they at least see her as a good hand to have. But I wouldn't blame her for quitting


----------



## Throwingawayjeans (Aug 1, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> I don't think she'll get fired, they at least see her as a good hand to have. But I wouldn't blame her for quitting


She has no allies backstage, she won't do Total Divas, they have a whole bunch of new women coming in with the tournament, etc. she's done


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I though Becky was always protected in her losses no? :lmao
can't expect anything worse.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

It's comical at this point. 

What makes this worse is Becky just defeated Charlotte clean. :lmao


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> It's comical at this point.
> 
> What makes this worse is Becky just defeated Charlotte clean. :lmao


Road Dogg is hell bent on going down as the worst booker of all times


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sigh...

If there's one thing you can say about most of Becky's losses is that most of them came via some sort of fuckery, that one though... good lord, way to just fuck someone over. Why bother? Why stifle one of your top females? I understand you need to build towards the title match at Summerslam but there's about 500 other ways to do that that doesn't involve denting the credibility of one of your most marketable and popular stars in the division. It's just sad at this point.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Wins and losses don't matter and heels are better booked but some people think that Becky as a face is going to come back and conquer all and have her big moment... it's not 1980


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I can understand Natalya winning because she's challenging for the title at SS. But her winning clean was just stupid


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Nothing shocking or stupid about the challenger for the title winning with her finishing move


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> Nothing shocking or stupid about the challenger for the title winning with her finishing move


Natalya should have an impact finisher. Tapping out is worse than getting pinned


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Lets not do this again, guys


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I have no problem with wrestlers losing to finishing moves, imo it does not happen enough


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

WWE gonna WWE.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

The only issue I had was Becky tapping so quickly.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

The whole point of the match was to get Natty and her finisher over, So tapping out quickly kills 2 birds with one stone


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> The whole point of the match was to get Natty and her finisher over, So tapping out quickly kills 2 birds with one stone


that was the intent. That was probably not the actual result.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> that was the intent. That was probably not the actual result.


Becky tapped and Natty won using her finisher so it was the result, I don't think the people behind the curtain give a toss what a few people on the internet think


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Becky tapped and Natty won using her finisher so it was the result, I don't think the people behind the curtain give a toss what a few people on the internet think


Nobody in the crowd or watching at home gives a shit about Natty though, regardless of how "over" her finisher is (which it isnt).


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Natalya would get over with a win over Becky anyway, but do we really need a match to get the sharpshooter even more over? The move is so ridiculously overprotected to the point of hilarity. Cesaro's single's finisher was the neutralizer, but he has made his opponent tap out to the Sharpshooter many times and he's not even a Hart or a Neidhart.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> Nobody in the crowd or watching at home gives a shit about Natty though, regardless of how "over" her finisher is (which it isnt).


That was not the whole point of the match, Natty was going to win by using her finisher to make her look strong going into SS as the challenger, The bookers don't give a damn what people in the crowd or at home think and they got the result they wanted, You still think Becky is better of as a face?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> Natalya would get over with a win anyway, but do we really need a match to get the sharpshooter even more over? The move is so ridiculously overprotected to the point of hilarity. Cesaro's single's finisher was the neutralizer, but he has made his opponent tap out to the Sharpshooter many times and he's not even a Hart or a Neidhart.


It's Natties finisher and they wanted to make it look effective, no point getting into discussion about it, it's straight forward what their thinking was behind it


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> It's Natties finisher and they wanted to make it look effective, no point getting into discussion about it, it's straight forward what their thinking was behind it


I know what their thinking was behind it, I'm saying that the thinking behind it was flawed.

Also, its a Sharpshooter. Its the only move that finished matches 30 years ago that can still finish matches. I kinda think it looks pretty effective at this point


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> It's Natties finisher and they wanted to make it look effective, no point getting into discussion about it, it's straight forward what their thinking was behind it


I get the logic, it's just so redundant.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> I know what their thinking was behind it, I'm saying that the thinking behind it was flawed.
> 
> Also, its a Sharpshooter. Its the only move that finished matches 30 years ago that can still finish matches. I kinda think it looks pretty effective at this point


It's her finisher and it ended the match so I have no problem with it, Just like I had no problem with Charlotte tapping out to Becky's disarmer a few weeks ago, I just wish more finishers ended the matches instead of the usual multiple kick outs that make these moves ineffective when they do happen


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Skyblazer said:


> I get the logic, it's just so redundant.


Why because you're not happy with the result? Natty is no. 1 contender going for the title and she won using her finisher, it would be less logical if she lost or if Becky got out of the sharpshooter and make the no. 1 contender look bad going into SS

The point is not that Natty deserves or does not deserve to be in the title match, The point is she is in it so everything around it should happen the way it did


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

ANyway,


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

IT doesn't really matter where she goes. If she stays on SD she'll probably job to Tamina, if she goes to Raw she'll probably job to Nia


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Level headed thread.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

adudeirl said:


> ANyway,


the 4 most talented brilliant guys and girls on the SD roster. Probably my top 4 favorites in the company.

Also, a mixed tag match between them would be fucking epic


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> Why because you're not happy with the result? Natty is no. 1 contender going for the title and she won using her finisher, it would be less logical if she lost or if Becky got out of the sharpshooter and make the no. 1 contender look bad going into SS
> 
> The point is not that Natty deserves or does not deserve to be in the title match, The point is she is in it so everything around it should happen the way it did


Another fuckin bullshit post. Only think should happen was Carmella vs. Natalya after the last few weeks.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> Another fuckin bullshit post. Only think should happen was Carmella vs. Natalya after the last few weeks.


Only bullshitter here is you, who is whinging and crying like a bitch because Becky lost a fake fight on a tv show


----------



## Throwingawayjeans (Aug 1, 2017)

mshea1 said:


> Level headed thread.


Stalker Rovert


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

at least shes keeping busy this week


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898268831226789888


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If1A4CDxNo4

Becky, Sami and Aj in a funny commercial.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I was thinking that it would be good for Becky if she had more nicknames, for merchandising purposes. She has the "Bad Lass" and "Irish Lasskicker" shirts, what do you think would be other good nicknames for her?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

december_blue said:


>


I want that Spider-Man.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xPzfwSK1AU


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

https://twitter.com/dontcall_911/status/899107875859181568

Becky and Asuka talking smack to each other:mark:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dibil13 said:


> https://twitter.com/dontcall_911/status/899107875859181568
> 
> Becky and Asuka talking smack to each other:mark:


I remember that bit in the match and I was wondering who Asuka was smirking at in the crowd


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I clicked on straight away when Asuka started grinning towards the front row when she had that hold locked in...

God damn it i want to see that match :mark:


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I clicked on straight away when Asuka started grinning towards the front row when she had that hold locked in...
> 
> God damn it i want to see that match :mark:


Asuka has surpassed Sasha and Alexa to become my 2nd favorite woman in WWE. I'd be jumping with joy if Becky and Asuka were to feud, that's the one feud in which I'm certain Becky would be booked as a badass.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

No way would Becky beat Asuka


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

It would be nice and tbf she'd benefit more from beating Asuka than Sasha or Charlotte would, but it would be fine that she'd lose. Everyone else has and it'd be a high profile thing.

Though I doubt anything would happen with it, its not like they acknowledged it on TV.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> It would be nice and tbf she'd benefit more from beating Asuka than Sasha or Charlotte would, but it would be fine that she'd lose. Everyone else has and it'd be a high profile thing.
> 
> Though I doubt anything would happen with it, its not like they acknowledged it on TV.


I think people could get behind Becky in a Becky/Asuka feud because she's a really good babyface. The way Ember sold her loss last night reminded me a lot of Becky at the end of the Sasha/Becky match.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I doubt it was something WWE planned or will acknowledge, unfortunately. Asuka probably just decided to do it on the fly and Becky played along. She did reference it on twitter though.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899386165945663489


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Dibil13 said:


> I doubt it was something WWE planned or will acknowledge, unfortunately. Asuka probably just decided to do it on the fly and Becky played along. She did reference it on twitter though.


Asuka responded

https://twitter.com/WWEAsuka/status/899351433899909121


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Anyone have a link to the KFC commercial?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm disappointed Becky didnt spend the night making Instagram videos where shes looking for Cyborg but shes nowhere to be found


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Becky is the only one of the 4HW to have not won a title match on one of the Big 4 PPVs.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

machomanjohncena said:


> Anyone have a link to the KFC commercial?


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5xijx4


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

http://www.sportingnews.com/wwe/new...-womens-revolution/14diogd0qif8711uyze3814qav


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

So it looks like there won't be a post-SS superstar shake-up. Becky is going to be staying on SD


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

They need her for the beginning Tamina Push...


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zuckerhut said:


> They need her for the beginning Tamina Push...


Why are they pushing Tamina? She's never been over and she sucks


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


are these gloves new? theyre nifty


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

adudeirl said:


> are these gloves new? theyre nifty


I think so. They look so badass!


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I really think Becky should just leave WWE now. She'll never be used as anything more than a glorified jobber


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah she should leave a job she loves because someone on the internet don't like her booking, Another week another meltdown :vincecry


----------



## Throwingawayjeans (Aug 1, 2017)

She's too much of a mark to quit

She's gonna cut cut though


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I fear that Tamina is gonna be facing Becky next week. Sad times.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

I am praying that the Iconic Duo comes up and goes to Smackdown. At least that would be fun


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Becky would job to the Iconic Duo


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

All I want is for Becky and Charlotte to be separated when Charlotte comes back on tv. They are 2 singles wrestlers masquerading as a tag team and it's not doing either of them any favours. 

The tea time shit needs to go and pronto.

There would be no heat in a tag team feud with Billie Kay and Peyton Royce anyway since the audience are conditioned to think that tag matches are filler.


----------



## Throwingawayjeans (Aug 1, 2017)

Her and Bayley need to get in some type of relationship with someone in the company, that's the only way to get ahead now.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

WWE enjoys humiliating Becky and making her look bad. It's really sad


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> Yeah she should leave a job she loves because someone on the internet don't like her booking, Another week another meltdown :vincecry


Nah it is just the same concern troll posting the exact same thing over and over.



machomanjohncena said:


> Becky would job to the Iconic Duo


She would as both are Becky's friends. And would be more interesting than her current role.


----------



## Throwingawayjeans (Aug 1, 2017)

mshea1 said:


> Nah it is just the same concern troll posting the exact same thing over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> She would as both are Becky's friends. And would be more interesting than her current role.


Says IWC Community Leader and chief concern troll Rovert


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

mshea1 said:


> Nah it is just the same concern troll posting the exact same thing over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> She would as both are Becky's friends. And would be more interesting than her current role.


Her current role is already being a jobber. So it would be no different


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Zigglerpops said:


> Yeah she should leave a job she loves because someone on the internet don't like her booking, Another week another meltdown :vincecry


WWE is not the only wrestling company in the world and she can do better things than the WWE Crap she gets.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Zuckerhut said:


> WWE is not the only wrestling company in the world and she can do better things than the WWE Crap she gets.


That's her choice and not the choice of a couple of people on the internet who have meltdowns on a weekly basis


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Zuckerhut said:


> WWE is not the only wrestling company in the world and she can do better things than the WWE Crap she gets.


Ok, lets look actually look at this realistically for once so we can end this talking point. its not like shes a man and can go off to New Japan, since they dont book women, TNA isnt a viable option anymore, Ring Of Honors womens division is a joke and exists just so Delirious can get his girlfriend booked, SHIMMER is barely hanging on at this point, Shine exists but has next to no reach, Lucha Underground may not exist soon, etc. 

Granted, all things considered she'd likely be the biggest profile female independent wrestler ever were she to strike out on her own, and would have no trouble getting bookings. But the ceiling for a woman outside the WWE umbrella is not very high at all currently. She'd make less money, on a much smaller stage, working matches that are harder on her body, with a lot less stability than she has now.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> Ok, lets look actually look at this realistically for once so we can end this talking point. its not like shes a man and can go off to New Japan, since they dont book women, TNA isnt a viable option anymore, Ring Of Honors womens division is a joke and exists just so Delirious can get his girlfriend booked, SHIMMER is barely hanging on at this point, Shine exists but has next to no reach, Lucha Underground may not exist soon, etc.
> 
> Granted, all things considered she'd likely be the biggest profile female independent wrestler ever were she to strike out on her own, and would have no trouble getting bookings. But the ceiling for a woman outside the WWE umbrella is not very high at all currently. She'd make less money, on a much smaller stage, working matches that are harder on her body, with a lot less stability than she has now.


I'd like to see her in Stardom


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Yep that's the answer go to an organisation that does not stream their weekly events:blonde


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> Yep that's the answer go to an organisation that does not stream their weekly events:blonde


Stardom has a pretty good streaming service, but they don't stream their events live.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> Stardom has a pretty good streaming service, but they don't stream their events live.


Wrong again they don't stream weekly shows, only special events and for a monthly price but hey that's were you prefer Becky to be on a show were she would get no attention and were she gets paid less, i'm sure she would love that because people online don't like her booking


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> Wrong again they don't stream weekly shows, only special events and for a monthly price but hey that's were you prefer Becky to be on a show were she would get no attention and were she gets paid less, i'm sure she would love that because people online don't like her booking


I read that Kairi Hojo is actually going to get paid less in WWE than she did in Stardom. Of course, she was one of the companies top stars. But I'm sure that if Becky wanted to go to Stardom they would pick her up and pay her some good money


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> I read that Kairi Hojo is actually going to get paid less in WWE than she did in Stardom. Of course, she was one of the companies top stars. But I'm sure that if Becky wanted to go to Stardom they would pick her up and pay her some good money


You're living in cloud cookoo, She is earning 6 figure sum were she is, She is not going to move to the other side of the world to earn less because a couple of people on a forum who have weekly meltdowns are not happy, You really are living in your own little bubble


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> You're living in cloud cookoo, She is earning 6 figure sum were she is, She is not going to move to the other side of the world to earn less because a couple of people on a forum who have weekly meltdowns are not happy, You really are living in your own little bubble


She probably has enough money to retire already.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> I read that Kairi Hojo is actually going to get paid less in WWE than she did in Stardom. Of course, she was one of the companies top stars. But I'm sure that if Becky wanted to go to Stardom they would pick her up and pay her some good money


Ignoring everything else, and I dont know how Stardom operates, so I may be wrong, but I dont think theyre gonna break the bank to bring in a gaijin.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> Ignoring everything else, and I dont know how Stardom operates, so I may be wrong, but I dont think theyre gonna break the bank to bring in a gaijin.


Probably not, but any promotion would want to have her.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

changing the topic: remember when she came out with that weird hat she threw into the crowd for like a month? that was fun. She should do that again since she lost the smoke.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

machomanjohncena said:


> She probably has enough money to retire already.


And why would she want to retire? Why dont you stop preaching about what she should do and just enjoy seeing her on your monitor/tv screen?


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Banez said:


> And why would she want to retire? Why dont you stop preaching about what she should do and just enjoy seeing her on your monitor/tv screen?


I don't want her to retire. I'm just saying that money shouldn't be an issue for her. She should wrestle because she enjoys it, not to make money


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

So the rumor is that Asuka will be going to Raw. That's good for Becky because she'd just get squashed by her


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> So the rumor is that Asuka will be going to Raw. That's good for Becky because she'd just get squashed by her



that's good. raw's women division is pretty weak anyway IMO so i'm glad that becky won't have to face asuka.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> I'd like to see her in Stardom


SO dumb.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> She should wrestle because she enjoys it, not to make money


HAHAHAHA

The thread gets worse.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> She probably has enough money to retire already.


So now you want her to retire and move to the other side of the world to earn less money so fans who are having meltdowns about her booking can watch her once a month on a streaming service you have to pay for :flair4


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

machomanjohncena said:


> I don't want her to retire. I'm just saying that money shouldn't be an issue for her. She should wrestle because she enjoys it, not to make money


And she seems unhappy in her position in the company? I've not seen her been too unhappy, all i see is you overexaggerating her situation.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Banez said:


> And she seems unhappy in her position in the company? I've not seen her been too unhappy, all i see is you overexaggerating her situation.


she doesnt seem thrilled about it in recent interviews tbh. Certainly not enough to quit over it of course, but just saying.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

It's a good thing there doesn't seem to another superstar shake-up happening soon. If Becky got drafted to Raw, she would be even worse off than she is now


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

So she wasn't on SD. I can't believe that her and Charlotte are being pushed aside while Tamina gets airtime


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

a gem of a human


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

adudeirl said:


> a gem of a human


9m20s Becky confirming she was injured and still wrestled what a trooper :becky


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Bex v Can Opener round 2

Also she says in it shes not working house shows this weekend for whatever reason


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

adudeirl said:


> Bex v Can Opener round 2
> 
> Also she says in it shes not working house shows this weekend for whatever reason


And her criticism about how she is used at 2:00


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zuckerhut said:


> And her criticism about how she is used at 2:00


She should try confronting Vince.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> She should try confronting Vince.


sounds like a good way to get fired


----------



## Throwingawayjeans (Aug 1, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> sounds like a good way to get fired


She's going to anyway


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Throwingawayjeans said:


> She's going to anyway


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

adudeirl said:


> sounds like a good way to get fired


Would be better for her


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Patience isn't strongest part of people in this thread. Other people are in spotlight, doesn't mean Becky never will be.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Banez said:


> Patience isn't strongest part of people in this thread. Other people are in spotlight, doesn't mean Becky never will be.


2 years of stepping stone for everybody. It's 
obviously they don't like her and it will never change.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Zuckerhut said:


> 2 years of stepping stone for everybody. It's
> obviously they don't like her and it will never change.


If they didn't like her she would not have been a champion already.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Flair Shot said:


> If they didn't like her she would not have been a champion already.


They only made her champion as a way of throwing her a bone.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I think my issue with the Smackdown women's division isn't just that Becky isn't being utilized well, it's that most of the main ones are dead on arrival.

Becky and Charlotte are better separate than together, but they are stuck in a tag team, in a tiny division with a really shitty gimmick.

Lana and Tamina's story interest wise, is dead on arrival the second the bell rings. 

Naomi and Natalya just feel so second rate compared to Raw's division.

A money in the bank briefcase is pointless in such a tiny division.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> Becky and Charlotte are better separate than together, but they are stuck in a tag team, in a tiny division *with a really shitty gimmick*.


I feel like I've seen you say this a few times, and I'm not quite sure what you mean. You know the whole tea thing isnt really a gimmick right? Thats just the two of them (probably) being bored and messing around to amuse themselves, and it just so happens that other people like it so they keep doing it. 

Also, if for whatever reason they want Charlotte to be a face, she kinda needs Beckys help to succeed. She seems like a very nice woman in real life but she really doesnt come across as very likable on TV without Becky by her side.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> I feel like I've seen you say this a few times, and I'm not quite sure what you mean. You know the whole tea thing isnt really a gimmick right? Thats just the two of them (probably) being bored and messing around to amuse themselves, and it just so happens that other people like it so they keep doing it.
> 
> Also, if for whatever reason they want Charlotte to be a face, she kinda needs Beckys help to succeed. She seems like a very nice woman in real life but she really doesnt come across as very likable on TV without Becky by her side.


One thing I don't get is why she relies on 1 theme if what she is doing isn't a gimmick? 

Becky's usage lately kinda confirms that theory. 

I have a bad feeling that they may milk the Ric Flair situation to get sympathy on Charlotte and it could get really uncomfortable.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> One thing I don't get is why she relies on 1 theme if what she is doing isn't a gimmick?
> 
> Becky's usage lately kinda confirms that theory.


Sorry to question you further, but I'm genuinely not following what you mean by "1 theme"? Like, do you mean only doing the tea thing and not other wacky stuff?


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> Sorry to question you further, but I'm genuinely not following what you mean by "1 theme"? Like, do you mean only doing the tea thing and not other wacky stuff?


That's exactly what I mean.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> That's exactly what I mean.


gotcha.

I dunno, I think maybe because people responded positively to it so they stuck with it. They even incorporated their little pinkie thing into it.


Its not like theyre letting the two of them do anything else anyway. Its just them having fun and its getting over with a lot of their fanbase.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Only 2 of her dolls are left

https://www.amazon.com/2017-WWE-SUP...=UTF8&qid=1504306082&sr=8-1&keywords=wwe+doll


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Like I said in the other thread, it's fucking bullshit on how this division is run. It's run by a idiot named Road Dogg Jessie James who was a failure as a singles star. Becky Lynch along with Charlotte should be the main ones in the division next to Natalya and Naomi, no one else. Becky Lynch is such a underdog person in the company. She is humble, hungry and has a good head on her shoulders. It's just sad and maddening that she has to take back seat to divas that can't wrestle nor can talk. This is like frustrating me right now. It's sad but I would rather see her in that damn tournament because she would be used better and probably win that damn thing. Smackdown Live has been a joke now and I hate Road Dogg for it. Becky Lynch is the easiest person to book out of anyone on the roster and it's heartbreaking seeing her do nothing nor be in storylines. *_


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I wish Becky would diversify her moveset. We know she can do more than what she's been doing


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Beckys instagram story from last night is very fun, go look at it


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

New thread for Becky on the Superstar Social Forum:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-s...-one-only-irish-lass-herself-becky-lynch.html

I guess we can talk more about Becky over there, and this thread can be more dedicated to pictures/gifs of her


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alright, guys, we are trying something new, so if you wanna talk about Becky and all things Becks go to http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-s...-one-only-irish-lass-herself-becky-lynch.html. Please use this thread strictly for pictures and videos. Thank you.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> Beckys instagram story from last night is very fun, go look at it


No, she is clearly miserable. This thread told me so.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

mshea1 said:


> No, she is clearly miserable. This thread told me so.


You literally said she was the other day Rovert


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903395544554463232
I know you get off on these weird endless fights with random people for no reason but fuck man move on already.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

So for the record according to you and others, she should quit for the deeply miserable WOH locker room or Lucha Underground who haven't issued a paycheck for well over year?


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

So for the record she legitimately has a restraining order out on you for stalking her?


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> So for the record she legitimately has a restraining order out on you for stalking her?


You and other thread crazies thinking that she's better of Wrestling Sexy Star is closer to the truth. Scarily so :x.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

mshea1 said:


> You and other thread crazies thinking that she's better of Wrestling Sexy Star is closer to the truth. Scarily so :x.


deflecting creep is deflecting


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> deflecting creep is deflecting


How do you know he's Rovert?


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> deflecting creep is deflecting


Hardly. There's no evidence to what you are claiming. The creepy pic requesting and concern trolling on the other hand. :hmmm


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> How do you know he's Rovert?


When the same oddball backs up his claims about a restraining order.


Imagine not being happy that Becky can pay for the roof over her head with Pro Wrestling? Her stated life goal.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

mshea1 said:


> Hardly. There's no evidence to what you are claiming. The creepy pic requesting and concern trolling on the other hand. :hmmm


Ironic that a guy who operates on never having any actual evidence for anything he says is hiding behind 'no evidence'.

Go back to twitter and work on getting that restraining order from Deonna to add to your collection you creep


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Please stop the back and forth. Get back on topic. Thanks.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> Ironic that a guy who operates on never having any actual evidence for anything he says is hiding behind 'no evidence'.
> 
> Go back to twitter and work on getting that restraining order from Deonna to add to your collection you creep


Waiting for ANY evidence on what you are claiming because there is none.
lol evoking the name of someone I am friendly with to make your case seem less desperate.



Headliner said:


> Please stop the back and forth. Get back on topic. Thanks.


I will. adudeirl is too busy waiting on nude leaks. Read his post history vs mine.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

mshea1 said:


> adudeirl is too busy waiting on nude leaks. Read his post history vs mine.


Go fuck yourself Rovert


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> Go fuck yourself Rovert


Offer any actual evidence or listen to the moderator warning.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

offer any actual evidence I said I want her to go Lucha Underground you psycho


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> offer any actual evidence I said I want her to go Lucha Underground you psycho


Please heed the mod warning. 

Glad you've dropped the groundless claims though.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

deflecting creep deflecting


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Stop arguing. This thread should primarily be dedicated to Becky pics/gifs/videos


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

adudeirl said:


> deflecting creep deflecting


There's no deflection on my part. I've asked you repeatedly to offer actual evidence to anything you are claiming. You've offered none. Either move on or....



machomanjohncena said:


> Stop arguing. This thread should primarily be dedicated to Becky pics/gifs/videos


Rich as your schitck is soley concern trolling with zero deviation.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

The central thrust of this thread is that WWE's booking is a reflection on Becky rather than it is a reflection on WWE.

If you keep believing that I'll keep mocking you. Charlotte, Sasha and Bayley's treatment should be an ENORMOUS clue but someone of you never learn and some of you continue to fall for machomanjohncena's concern troll schtick.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## KoiYT (Jul 10, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Becky keeps growing on me, really liking her more and more. We need her in some good solo matches so that she scores some wins. Make Paige the first to get Lynched!


Think she needs a lynch mob for that.
Jk she doesn't. Sry for the bad pun.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

This poor thread :frown2: 

































Here's something to lighting up this place again


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914278314067599362


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

My Becky baby has returned! Shame I skipped Smackdown (To be fair, seeing the new Star Wars flick was a pretty damn good reason for skipping the show), but I watched the replay and was happy that she got to be the center of attention. 

Here's hoping 2018 will be great for our favorite lasskicker! :becky2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Becky Lynch has got to be most beautiful woman in the Smackdown Live Roster. 
*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


God damn is she beautiful. Movie star looks.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/LastCoolCrownofthornsstarfish.webm


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958425843981746176


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

She is definitely a fox


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

:homer

Bex is literally perfect.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Becky looking real groovy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*https://giant.gfycat.com/FilthyArtisticComet.mp4

https://giant.gfycat.com/NastyIndolentAsianpiedstarling.mp4

https://giant.gfycat.com/HappygoluckyAncientCassowary.mp4

https://giant.gfycat.com/EasyVengefulBeetle.mp4

You're welcome*


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

^ god bless.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Spoiler: gif


Did you make these? If so, welcome to the GIF making club haha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lariat From Hell said:


> Did you make these? If so, welcome to the GIF making club haha


Nah, found them on Tumblr and uploaded them in my imgur account to share them. But I do make GIFs for the Peyton Thread


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## CptHowdy87 (Sep 4, 2017)

She looks much better lately with the faded orange hair. I just wish WWE's hair and make-up department would tone back on her make-up as well. She normally looks like she's been shot in the face with Homer's make-up shotgun:









I was shocked the first time I saw her not in character and just looking normal. She's actually really hot which I could never really tell before.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*I made the GIF set. El Padre Grande De GIF is back at it.
https://thumbs.gfycat.com/WellgroomedJealousDeermouse-mobile.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/SpicyMeanCow.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/CourageousInsistentIndianringneckparakeet.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/PolishedBothGalapagosdove.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/AdolescentDependentAcouchi.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/DimwittedBoldAmericanpainthorse.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/PotableUniformKodiakbear.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/FortunateFluffyAmericangoldfinch.mp4*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The worst part about the HoF was the lack of camera time for Becks.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She's stunning!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ShadowDancer (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/EmptyFondBrant-mobile.mp4


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Made some gifs for tonight's show.

https://giant.gfycat.com/ImpressiveImprobableIndianhare.mp4

https://giant.gfycat.com/KindheartedCheapEidolonhelvum.mp4

https://giant.gfycat.com/ElatedFlashyKillerwhale.mp4

https://giant.gfycat.com/IndelibleRigidBactrian.mp4*


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I've been digging her attires recently. From her newest ones to these:


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Becky Lynch in ripped fishnet tights?? Yes please!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> I've been digging her attires recently. From her newest ones to these:


I still miss her mid showing attires dem abs :banderas


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I've been digging her attires recently. From her newest ones to these:


Yeah, I liked her older looks, too, but I've been digging her more recent singlet looks with the fishnets. 

I like this one quite a bit because it also retains her steampunk theme.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Her Instagram stories after winning a televised match make me love her even more, her personality is incredible.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Becky making another new friend!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)

That outfit Becky was wearing this week. :x


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Silas_J said:


> That outfit Becky was wearing this week. :x


Love the Outfit


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

metallon said:


>


Damn she looks good.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow, Becky looks hot with that new shirt on


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DefiniteVictoriousFrilledlizard.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

GOAT


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

FINALLY! A DESERVING CHAMPION

but unfortunately i have a feeling they will do what they did with sasha and have flair beat her immediately


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:bjpenn


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

This kind of reminds me of the story about Ricky Steamboat. Supposedly he asks at one time whether he should turn heel, and someone told him that he was so over with the crowd that he could attack a man with a chainsaw and the crowd would ask what the other guy did to deserve it.

There are some performers that the fans just do not want to boo.

Also Charlotte not being the most sympathetic character doesn't help either.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

I haven't been on this forum in months nor have I watched much wrestling at all... 

But I never thought this day would come. Becky Lynch... the baddest gal on the roster finally getting a MEGA chance to shine. We all love her so much that when she turned heel, we turned heel with her... Because we get it. We are with her... and I'm invested in her story... more so than I have been for anyone in a long time. SO PROUD OF HER. She's killing it.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I had to clip this from the latest Celtic Warrior Workouts with Sheamus


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DoA9WydUYAAgxCi?format=jpg&name=small


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

That picture just looks wrong without the title on her shoulder! 

Maybe that's why she looks so unimpressed in this shot?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PertinentEssentialDutchshepherddog.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm surprised Becky doesn't have a "Becky 3:16 Says I just kicked your lass" tee shirt.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Don't know if anyone put this up yet but, cool Becky interview here with Nita Strauss. Only Pt. 1 up.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Becky interview with Nita Strauss Pt. 2.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Best thing going in WWE today.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

If, _If_ the rumours are true then it's incredibly sad for Becky and for us Becky fans who have been here for the start. It was supposed to be the biggest womens match since Wrestlemania 32 and now it looks like it could be off. I just hope this could be a long-term positive and somehow Becky gets put into the main event of Wrestlemania 35. Becky vs Charlotte vs Ronda or Becky vs Ronda both read better for me than Charlotte vs Ronda.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Someone made a video of Becky set to "The Man Comes Around" by Johnny Cash. Pretty cool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUdMyrw2o2k&


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


>


Finlay ya big perv!! I see ya lookin' :lol


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069512401249128448


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yo metallon, I need updates every day:side:


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

metallon said:


>


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

She's gotten a lot better at applying the fake tan. Remember the early main roster days... :beckylol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

december_blue said:


>


When the time comes the Angelic Lasskicker shall smite Ronnie and Flair in the battle of Wrestlegeddon.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Congratulations to Becky on winning the 2019 Women's Royal Rumble!


----------



## graphix91 (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeah, really nice for her, congratulations!
She´s so damn cute


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Credit:Ryan Loco


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm trying to pinpoint when Becky upped her junk in the trunk game. :harper


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Congratulations to the New Women's Champ Champ!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

First ever Smackdown Women’s Champion

Second ever Women’s Royal Rumble winner

#1 Merch seller in the company 

Broke Ronda Rousey’a undefeated streak 

Third ever women to win both the Raw and Smackdown Women’s championships 

Winner of the first ever Women’s Wrestlemania main event. 

4x Women’s Champion. 

Our girl’s doing good [emoji2] and to think she was once the disposable and forgotten horsewoman


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

My favorite gifs of her


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Double Whammy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

She looked amazing at the awards.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Whatplanet (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Congratulations to Becky Lynch on becoming the longest reigning Raw Women's champion.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## mrpickem (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## mrpickem (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-9zpZQnlXF/


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

RAAAWR


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

You'd never think she was pregnant a year ago.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

Love the attitude.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


She has a cute butt that's for sure.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)

It's amazing how just a slight change in attire has made Becky look fantastic.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


Whoa she looks more feminine without makeup.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The One said:


> Whoa she looks more feminine without makeup.


WWE's make up team are really good at taking good looking women and making them look less attractive.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Drinking coffee with style ☕


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> WWE's make up team are really good at taking good looking women and making them look less attractive.


It’s way too heavy…


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


This pic missed the best part of the outfit.

I guess I just like that she's leaned heavily into showing her butt


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Candice_Slave (7 mo ago)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zdtyaa


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BeckyRaw121922 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share BeckyRaw121922 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BeckyComp2Raw121922 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat
 

Watch and share BeckyComp2Raw121922 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BeckyComp3Raw121922 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share BeckyComp3Raw121922 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BeckyHolidayPS GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share BeckyHolidayPS GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

With Borelair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BL GIF by mordecay0412 | Gfycat


Watch and share BL GIFs by mordecay0412 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BeckyRaw010223 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share BeckyRaw010223 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

